# Social Category > General Chat Forum >  Old school music is cool!

## Citizen X

Hi guys,

I have a vast collection of music both old school and the latest. Even though I like Usher, Chris Brown, Jason Derallo, Lady gaga and Kattie Perry etc[the list goes on], there's only so much satisfaction that you get from listening to their music. In my opinion, such music is not timeless and universal and has a ‘sell by date.’ I’m starting this thread to revisit the songs of my youth. Many friends have asked me to post certain ‘old school tracks,’ that mean something to them. Time permitting I will. My favourite genre is reggae music. I fell in love with reggae in the summer of 1987. I’m hoping that the songs featured in this thread will bring back pleasant memories for many..

There are timeless and universal tracks that never go out of fashion and always move you. Remember Clarence Carter and " I got caught making love to another man's wife" or Barry Whites, "Let me live my life loving you"
I'll leave you with the words of this timeless classic:-

"Baby you know I think we all need to
take an inventory of
Our love, our feelings
Whats involved with that with that special lady or that special someone
when I say we all need to talk about
all men
all the brothers of the world the black brothers the white brothers and the brown brothers and the red brothers
cause you know basicly that all women are the same and we need to
we need to take in consideration that
that women is
Gods greatest gift to man
and we need to take in consideration that 9 out of 10 times they will be and they will do anything we want them to you know it dosent take much to give them flowers a simple card that says I love you somewhere that they say baby I need you you know that’s why I’m so in love and so wraped up in you baby because I can give you what God gave me the only thing that I feel that I really own for life That I live in to you I give this life and my love. You know why. Just because the love I found in you I feel this way Never had a dream come true not until the day you came into my life and made it awful sweet girl you did it all you did it all for me. Please let me live my life lovin you girl For the rest of my life my life close to you girl. No one but you girl. I really got my love you got my heart and soul for ever. The greatest story ever told how we loved each other When the people talk they will smile and say say were the only ones who made all the way Hay let me live my life lovin you you babe all the rest of my life belongs to you babe Let me honey let me live my life my life my life whoo babe whoo babe whoo babe I wish that I could find another way to show show how I really feel how much I love you so Oh let me live my life lovin you babe the rest of my life love to you babe. So I give all that I have to give to you for just as long as you as you want me to Everything baby The air I breath The love I need on ever thing is everything is you Only you baby Only you I guess you could even say is just another way to say I love you . I need you I want you Let me live my life lovin you The rest of my life my life lovin you babe" Barry White

----------


## Citizen X

*The Power Of Love: Huey Lewis and the news
**"The power of love is a curious thing
Make a one man weep, make another man sing
Change a hawk to a little white dove
More than a feeling that's the power of love*
*Tougher than diamonds, rich like cream
Stronger and harder than a bad girl's dream
Make a bad one good make a wrong one right
Power of love that keeps you home at night*
*You don't need money, don't take fame
Don't need no credit card to ride this train
It's strong and it's sudden and it's cruel sometimes
But it might just save your life
That's the power of love
That's the power of love*
*First time you feel it, it might make you sad
Next time you feel it it might make you mad
But you'll be glad baby when you've found
That's the power makes the world go'round*
*And it don't take money, don't take fame
Don't need no credit card to ride this train
It's strong and it's sudden it can be cruel sometimes
But it might just save your life*
*They say that all in love is fair
Yeah, but you don't care
But you know what to do
When it gets hold of you
And with a little help from above
You feel the power of love
You feel the power of love
Can you feel it ?
Hmmm"*

----------

Didditmiself (28-Oct-12), tec0 (09-Jan-12), Thato89 (09-Aug-16)

----------


## Missnancyalex

I personally prefer latest music but no doubt about the old music. “Old is gold” this phrase remain true in every century.  I listen some songs that mention in your post and they take me into past.

----------

Citizen X (09-Jan-12)

----------


## tec0

If anything I am old school…  :Slayer:  

The band of all times must be Iron Maiden. I say this because I started listening to Iron Maiden long before I could read or write and it was always epic. Now what is it about Iron Maiden that just grabs attention? 

Well firstly the controversial lyrics and bad stigma was never a lure… The truth is Iron Maiden was out of the box free thinking loud and there music always had a deeper insight that was missed by most critics yet there music endured to this day.

So yes through the good and the bad I will say this, in my opinion Iron Maiden will remain the pinnacle of absolute excellence…  :Yes:

----------

Citizen X (09-Jan-12)

----------


## Blurock

I just LOVE all forms of real music, starting from blues to hard rock, pop, a bit of progressive country and classical music. To me music is not old or new, modern or old. Good music is timeless!

I am just curious why old farts such as Eric Clapton, Santana, The Rolling Stones and Elton John are still around? Why is Elvis' estate still coining more than USD 50 million p.a? Are there no-one to replace them?  :Cool:

----------

Thato89 (09-Aug-16)

----------


## Blurock

Here's and interesting combination of rock band and symphony orchestra; Concerto for band and orchestra by Deep Purple. Recorded at the Royal Albert Hall Sept 1969. Here is the second movement:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMEKF...eature=related

Awesome lead guitar. Interesting contest between the band and orchestra climaxing in harmony. :Rockon:

----------


## Citizen X

Progressive country is a lovely experience.

----------


## Citizen X

*I got these lyrics old school style! Despite extensive google searches I could not obtain the lyrics of Clarence carter’s “caught.” So, I done what I done when I was a kid and wanted lyrics, in the 80’s you had to play a tape cassette and write down the lyrics, pausing when necessaryI can safely say that this is a forumsa first. These lyrics appear nowhere online except here!. Well , with MP3, the process is similar : I present to you:*

*“I got caught making love to another man’s wife!”*
*“ I want to do this next song especially for a young man, he used to come and see me when I came to Johannesburg. In fact last year, when I was here it came about 4 or 5 times.*
*This year he came over the week before last but he hasn’t been over since.*

*And, today he called me and I asked him why he hasn’t been over.*
*He said, “ I haven’t being well, I’m in the hospital.” I said, “well, what’s wrong with you?”*
*He said, “ I have 3 ribs broken, I have a leg fracture.”And, he said his jaw wasn’t in a very good condition.*
*I said, “ well, brother what happened to you?”*
*He said, Clarence, I got caught making love to another man’s wife.*

*I went over to see my friend yesterday. His old lady told me he was gone away. She said she was burning with desire!!! She said, “ Clarence Carter.” I said, “ huh” “ can you put out my fire?”*
*I got caught, caught, making love to another man’s wife! Yes, I did!*
*She told me to step inside the door and then she reached over and turned the lights way down low and, before I knew what was going on she was in my arms!!!*

*I got caught, caught, making love to another man’s wife! Yes, I did!*

*Now, I know what I did was a shame but if I had a chance and I wasn’t in this hospital, I’d do it all over again!*
*I had no business in that man’s house in the first place, that was his house, that was his wife and Clarence Carter had no business there!*
*I only went there because she told me she had something on her mind and I wanted to help her get it off her mind, that’s all!*
*You see, when I was a boy my mother told me to always be neighbourly!*
*She told me that if I had some money and my neighbour needed to borrow some money then I should loan my neighbour some money;*
*She told me that if my neighbour needed a ride to the doctor and he didn’t have a car, she said that I should take my car and give my neighbour a lift to the doctor.*
*You know the things you learn as a child that’s what you do when you become an adult, so I thought if my neighbour’s wife needed a little help, I just thought that I’ll give my neighbour’s wife some help*
*You see, all I was trying to do was to be neighbourly.*
*Now you can understand why I was in that house, but when I got inside she told me to have a seat on the love seat, well, I sat down like she told me because I didn’t know what she had on her mind and while I was sitting there she brought me something to drink and I didn’t know what it was at first, but when I tasted it, I realised that she just brought me some mainstay.*
*She knew I loved that mainstay*
*You see that’s one thing about Clarence Carter, if there’s anything that you ever want me to do, give me some mainstay!*
*But I still didn’t know what she had on her mind and after a while she went into the other room and when she came back, do you know, she had on nothing! She took it all off!*
*And she sat down right besides me on the love seat*
*Well, I just let her sit there because , I didn’t know what she had on her mind, and after a while she got tired of sitting there and she said, “ Clarence carter, I realise that you cannot see me so feel right here, and when I got through feeling where she showed me to feel and then she did something to me that I had never been done before. In fact I was surprised when she did it. I tell you I did not know that the woman in South Africa could do what she did but you know what she did, she reached down and took off my shoes.*
*My conscience said, Clarence Carter, don’t you know that this is another man’s wife. The mainstays there and said, right on brother*
*My conscience said, Clarence Carter, don’t you know that if that man catches you here, he’s going to beat the hell out of you, the mainstay said, right on brother. I was about to do what that mainstay told me to do until I heard that key in the door and I knew who it was so I come to tell you, I got caught making love to another man’s wife, YES I DID!*

----------


## Citizen X

*"People say I'm crazy, doing what I'm doing
Well, they give me all kinds of warnings to save me from ruin
When I say that I'm okay, well, they look at me kinda strange
"Surely, you're not happy now, you no longer play the game"

People say I'm lazy, dreaming my life away
Well, they give me all kinds of advice designed to enlighten me
When I tell them that I'm doing fine watching shadows on the wall
"Don't you miss the big time, boy. You're no longer on the ball"

I'm just sitting here watching the wheels go round and round
I really love to watch them roll
No longer riding on the merry-go-round
I just had to let it go

Ahhh, people ask me questions, lost in confusion
Well, I tell them there's no problem, only solutions
Well, they shake their heads and they look at me as if I've lost my mind
I tell them there's no hurry, I'm just sitting here doing time

I'm just sitting here watching the wheels go round and round
I really love to watch them roll
No longer riding on the merry-go-round
I just had to let it go
I just had to let it go
I just had to let it go..." John Lennon
---

*

----------


## rfnel

I'm not a fan of modern pop music; it seems like each 'artist' is trying to be more vulgar or shocking than the rest.

Personally, I'm a huge fan of this guy.  I also enjoy Sting, Elton John, Bon Jovi, Billy Joel and many of the greats of yesteryear.  The '80s was also a great era for music.

----------


## Blurock

Actually there are some youngsters that are making real good music. John Mayer and even locals such as Dan Patlansky and Rowan Stuart. The difference is they are masters at their instruments and have done an "apprenticeship" in their art. :Wink: 

Most modern music (electronic music) you listen to once and then forget it. Go to any music store and look at the stock of hip hop or rap. Nobody buys it, so the music stores stock rock and classic music. That is what people listen to in the long run. :Whistling:

----------

Citizen X (06-Feb-12)

----------


## Citizen X

Yes, Billy Joel's music is timeless! remember Elton John and Kiki Dee music video of "don't go breaking my heart." they were both young and innocent at that time!!

----------


## Scaffold

Uriah Heep or Led Zepplin....and I was born in '83!!

----------


## Blurock

> Uriah Heep or Led Zepplin....and I was born in '83!!


Yeah! Some heavy metal tend to be a bit noisy, but classics like this have staying power. 

Why? Because they can actually play instruments and most of them can read music. Like classical music they have variation in speed and volume. Hard, soft, slow fast and alternating vocals and instruments. Their lyrics actually say something and some have the most beautiful poetry. :Big Grin: 

Not the doef, doef repetitive taxi music you hear on the radio today. :Rockon:

----------


## Citizen X

The are a real band in other words, with a real guitarist bass, rythym and ochoestic, reall drums, and other instruments. I like th real deal!

----------


## Blurock

I always enjoy live music as there is an interaction between musician and audience. One can also appreciate virtuosity if they can play an instrument well, whether it be a violin, flute or rock guitar.

I therefore try my best to attend live performances and keep an open mind to experience new talent. We do not have to follow the rap crap trends from abroad.

Support your local artists! :Lttd:

----------


## Citizen X

do tell, what was your most amazing concert experience?

----------


## Blurock

> do tell, what was your most amazing concert experience?


In the late sixties and early seventies they used to have the Battle of the Bands in Cape Town. In '69/'70 they had a 24 hr rock concert at Hartleyvale stadium with all the top bands and 1 or 2 British acts. This was just after we saw the movie of the Woodstock festival, so everyone was in the spirit. :Drunk: 

Bands included Hawk, Freedom's Children, McCully Workshop, Ballyhoo.... awesome stuff right through the night.

I do not attend shows by has been's that come to SA, but Elton John was very professional and Robbie Williams rocked! Not quite live, but The Rolling Stones at Imax was a highlight. :Cool:

----------


## tec0

It is a pity that I will probably never see an Iron Maiden concert.   :Frown:

----------


## Citizen X

*"Come take my hand
You should know me
I've always been in your mind
You know that I'll be kind
I'll be guiding you

Building your dream
Has to start now
There's no other road to take
You won't make a mistake
I'll be guiding you

You have to believe we are magic
Nothin' can stand in our way
You have to believe we are magic
Don't let your aim ever stray
And if all your hopes survive
Your destiny will arrive
I'll bring all your dreams alive
For you

From where I stand
You are home free
The planets align so rare
There's promise in the air
And I'm guiding you

Through every turn I'll be near you
I'll come anytime you call
I'll catch you when you fall
I'll be guiding you

You have to believe we are magic
Nothin' can stand in our way
You have to believe we are magic
Don't let your aim ever stray
And if all your hopes survive
Your destiny will arrive
I'll bring all your dreams alive
For you" Olivia Newton John*

----------


## Citizen X

*By Paul McCartney 

"Ebony And Ivory Live Together In Perfect Harmony 
Side By Side On My Piano Keyboard, Oh Lord, Why Don't We? 

We All Know That People Are The Same Where Ever We Go 
There Is Good And Bad In Ev'ryone, 
We Learn To Live, We Learn To Give 
Each Other What We Need To Survive Together Alive. 

Ebony And Ivory Live Together In Perfect Harmony 
Side By Side On My Piano Keyboard, Oh Lord Why Don't We? 

Ebony, Ivory Living In Perfect Harmony 
Ebony, Ivory, Ooh 

We All Know That People Are The Same Where Ever We Go 
There Is Good And Bad In Ev'ryone, 
We Learn To Live, We Learn To Give 
Each Other What We Need To Survive Together Alive. 

Ebony And Ivory Live Together In Perfect Harmony 
Side By Side On My Piano Keyboard, Oh Lord Why Don't We? Ivory Living In Perfect Harmony"*

----------

tec0 (18-Feb-12)

----------


## wynn

By Blue Mink???

"What we need is a great big melting pot.
Fill it up with the World and what it's got.
Keep it stirring for a hundred years or more.
Turn out coffee coloured people by the score."


Is this giving my age away?

----------

Citizen X (18-Feb-12)

----------


## tec0

Here is one of the songs 
of Iron Maiden... 

Fortunes Of War Lyrics

After the war
And now that they've sent us homeward
I can't help but feel that I'm on my own
No one can see just what this conflict has done to
The minds of the men who are on their way home

I'm scarred for life
but it's not my flesh that's wounded
So how can I face the torment alone
The vivid scenes and all the recurring nightmares
I lay there and sweat until it gets light

People say 'don't worry'
Say that time's a perfect healer
That the nightmares they will come to pass
Can't hear what they're saying
I am living in my own world
And I'm feeling trance-like all the time

I hear voices in my head
Could I really be going crazy
In the night the visions seem so real
Do you care if you live or die
When you laugh are you really crying
You're not sure what's real anymore

Fortunes of war
Fortunes of war
Fortunes of war
no pain anymore

Sometimes I wake
I feel that my spirit's broken
I wonder if I've the strength...
carry on carry on

----------

Citizen X (18-Feb-12)

----------


## Citizen X

I can relate to this figuratively..

"After the war
And now that they've sent us homeward
I can't help but feel that I'm on my own
No one can see just what this conflict has done to
The minds of the men who are on their way home"

----------

tec0 (18-Feb-12)

----------


## Citizen X

*“I’m your man”*
*
“Call me good, Call me bad, Call me anything you want to baby
But I know that you're sad, And I know I'll make you happy
With the one thing that you never had

Baby, I'm your man 
If you're gonna do it, do it right, right?
Do it with me

So good
You're divine
Want to take you, want to make you
But they tell me it's a crime!
Everybody knows where the good people go
But where we're going baby
Ain't no such word as no!

Baby, I'm your man (don't you know who I am?)
Please don't leave me here, to do it on my own)

First class information
I'll be your sexual inspiration
And with some stimulation
We can do it right

So why waste time
With the other guys?
When you can have mine!
I ain't askin' for no sacrifice
Baby your friends do not need to know!
I've got a real nice place to go

Listen,
I don't need you to care
I don't need you to understand
All I want is for you to be there
And when I'm turned on
If you want me
I'm your man!

I'll be your boy, I'll be your man
I'll be the one who understands
I'll be your first, I'll be your last
I'll be the only one you ask
I'll be your friend, I'll be your toy
I'll be the one who brings you joy
I'll be your hope, I'll be your pearl
I'll take you halfway 'round the world!
I'll make you rich, I'll make you poor
Just don't use the door” Wham
*

----------

tec0 (22-Feb-12)

----------


## Citizen X

*Quando, Quando, Quando*
*Engelbert Humperdinck*
*“Tell me when will you be mine 
Tell me quando, quando, quando 
We can share a love divine 
Please don´t make me wait again 

When will you say ´yes´ to me? 
Tell me quando, quando, quando 
You mean happiness to me 
Oh, my love, please tell me when 

Every moments a day 
Every day seems a lifetime 
Let me show you the way 
To a joy beyond compare 

I can´t wait a moment more 
Tell me quando, quando, quando 
Say it´s me that you adore 
And then, darlin´, tell me when” 



*

----------


## tec0

IRON MAIDEN LYRICS

Wasted Years 1986

From the coast of gold, across the seven seas
I'm travellin' on, far and wide
But now it seems, I'm just a stranger to myself
And all the things I sometimes do, it isn't me but
someone else

I close my eyes, and think of home
Another city goes by in the night
Ain't it funny how it is, you never miss it 'til it's
gone away
And my heart is lying there and will be 'til my
dying day

So understand
Don't waste your time always searching for
those wasted years
Face up... make your stand
And realise you're living in the golden years

Too much time on my hands, I got you on my mind
Can't ease this pain, so easily
When you can't find the words to say it's hard to
make it through another day
And it makes me wanna cry and throw my
hands up to the sky

So understand
Don't waste your time always searching for
those wasted years
Face up... make your stand
And realise you're living in the golden years

----------


## Citizen X

*"Ain't it funny how it is, you never miss it 'til it's
gone away
And my heart is lying there and will be 'til my
dying day"
Can definately relate to this sentiment!!!
It ends real classic though.."**And realise you're living in the golden years" 
*

----------

tec0 (21-Feb-12)

----------


## Citizen X

*Whitney Houston Born 9 August 1963, Passed away 11 February 2012*
*Teddy Pendergrass Born 26 March 1950, Passed away 13 january 2010*
*Hold me in your arms*
*“I'll hold you and touch you
And make you my woman
I'll give you my love
With sweet surrender
Tonight, our hearts will beat as one
And I will hold you, touch you
And make you my woman tonight

(Whitney
There's something in your eyes I see
A pure and simple honesty

CHORUS
(Both
Hold me in your arms tonight
Fill my life with pleasure
Let's not waste this precious time
This moment's ours to treasure
Hold me in your arms tonight
We'll make it last forever
When the morning sun appears
We'll find our way together

(Whitney
I believe you when you
Say that you love me
Know that I won't
Take you for granted
Tonight, the magic has begun
So won't you hold me, touch me
And make me your woman tonight

(Teddy
There's something in your eyes I see
I won't betray your trust in me”


*

----------


## tec0

Jen Titus lyrics - Oh death

Oh, Death, оh Death, oh Death,
Won't you spare me over til another year

But what is this, that I cant see
with ice cold hands taking hold of me

When God is gone and the Devil takes hold,
who will have mercy on your soul

Oh, Death, оh Death, oh Death,

No wealth, no ruin, no silver, no gold
Nothing satisfies me but your soul

Oh, Death,
Well I am Death, none can excel,
I'll open the door to heaven or hell.

Oh, Death, оh Death,
my name is Death and the end ïs here...

not old school but what a song!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Citizen X

"When God is gone and the Devil takes hold,
who will have mercy on your soul" I like this...
Just a thought, lol, what song will be appropriate for the devil to play(if you believe in his existence) while you on your way to hell????

----------

tec0 (22-Feb-12)

----------


## tec0

get the song it is really cool =)

----------


## Citizen X

Will do!!

----------


## Citizen X

*You Are
Lionel Richie*
*“Baby you'll find, there's only one love, yours and mine
I've got so much love

And needing you so, my love for you, I'll never let go,I've got so much love

All I want is to hold you, Let me show how much I love you baby 
I don't mind and I don't mind (Loving you)
Girl I love you
There's no one above you

You are the sun, You are the rain
That makes my life this foolish game
You need to know, I love you so
And I'd do it all again and again

Tell me it's true, I can't believe you do what you do
I've got so much love, And my love you'll see
We'll stay together, just you and me
I've got so much love

Only you (know me)
Tell me how to love you baby (show me)
I don't mind and I don't mind (tell me)
Girl, I love you
Always thinking of you


I know you know the way I feel
And I need your love for always
Cause when I'm with you 
I fall in love
Again and again and again, Baby.”


*

----------


## Citizen X

*1. I had the privilege of buying a “video” many years ago entitled “time will tell.”
2. In one of the interviews Marley gave when he was still alive, he was asked , “why do you call yourselves the wailing wailers?” to which Marley replied, “ We call ourselves the wailing wailers because we cried so much in our lives!”
3. In another interview he remarked, “ Alcohol is the destruction of mankind just like Herb is the healer of this nation!” He further remarked, “I prefer Herb for my wine and honey for my strong drink,” which is from his signature album “kaya” and the song “ Easy Skanking.”
4. I fell in love with reggae music in 1986. I bought my first Bob Marley LP in 1987 from Kohinoor Music in downtown Johannesburg. The album was” Survival.” I then went on to buy, “Natty Dread,” “Rastaman Vibration,” “Kaya,” ”Uprising,” and my personal favourite “Confrontation,” which was made post humously .
5. I played these lp’s so much that they were worn out in one year, so in 1988 I bought the same 6 lp’s. In 1989 I decided to buy the same albums but in cassette form. I played these cassettes so much that the springs and inner working of them started to unravel. In 1990 I bought these same 6 albums. In 1992, guess what, I bought these same 6 albums.  When cd’s came out I bought these same 6 albums in cd format , I played these cd’s so much that they became unplayable! This labour of love if you will continued up to 2006. I then got all these songs in mp3 format and at least they won’t deteriorate.
6. I still , with much content , listen to these same 6 albums.

“Wise men failed, foolish man have tried.”
She’s Gone! Bob Marley

“My woman is gone, my woman is gone
She had left me a note, hanging on my door
She say she couldn't take it, she couldn't take any more
The pressure around me, just couldn't see
She felt like a prisoner, who needs to be free
**Fools have tried, wisemen have failed
Oh listen to me honey, life could never be another jail**
Still we know now, we'll never see smoke without fire
And everyone you see, has a heart desire
She's gone, she's gone, she's gone she's gone
Oh mocking bird have you ever heard,
Words that I never heard 
She made thru the exit, she just couldn't take it
She made thru the exit, she just couldn't make it
**Oh my children, if you see my crying
My woman is gone**
If you see me, if you see me, if you see me, if you see me crying 
She's gone, she's gone, she's gone yeah!
Oh mocking bird have you ever heard
Words that I never heard
She's gone, she's gone, she's gone.”
*

----------


## tec0

*Hallowed Be Thy Name*

I'm waiting in my cold cell when the bell begins to chime
Reflecting on my past life and it doesn't have much time
'Cause at 5 o'clock they take me to the Gallows Pole
The sands of time for me are running low

When the priest comes to read me the last rites
I take a look through the bars at the last sights
Of a world that has gone very wrong for me

Can it be that there's some sort of an error
Hard to stop the surmounting terror
Is it really the end not some crazy dream?

Somebody please tell me that I'm dreaming
It's not easy to stop from screaming
But words escape me when I try to speak
Tears they flow but why am I crying?
After all I am not afraid of dying
Don't I believe that there never is an end?

As the guards march me out to the courtyard
Someone calls from a cell "God be with you"
If there's a God then why has he let me die?

As I walk all my life drifts before me
And though the end is near I'm not sorry
Catch my soul 'cause it's willing to fly away

Mark my words believe my soul lives on
Don't worry now that I have gone
I've gone beyond to seek the truth

When you know that your time is close at hand
Maybe then you'll begin to understand
Life down there is just a strange illusion

Yeah, yeah, yeah,
Hallowed be Thy name
Yeah, yeah, yeah,
Hallowed be Thy name

----------

Citizen X (26-Feb-12)

----------


## Citizen X

*Teco, you a very deep philosophical man, I deduce this was your choice of music and your appreciation not just of the beat or rhythm of the song but it’s actual content and meaning which is the most important for me. I see this as modern day poetry!
**
 “Can it be that there's some sort of an error
Hard to stop the surmounting terror
Is it really the end not some crazy dream?”
When I read the aforementioned lyrics, I can’t help but imagine my self in this person’s position. There I am on death row, How would I feel and react? Would I even want to eat?
“As the guards march me out to the courtyard
Someone calls from a cell "God be with you"
**I shudder to think of how I would react to this!
**
“If there's a God then why has he let me die?”
When you know that your time is close at hand
Maybe then you'll begin to understand
Life down there is just a strange illusion.”
I’ve often asked myself the very question, is there really a God, Why am I going through this bad patch, but I can attest to the fact that there is indeed a God, and Whilst I’ve being very unfaithful and by my own admission I’ve only committed a billion sins to date, He has always been faithful to me and delivered me from some hopeless predicaments. I’m no saint, I’m no angel, but I believe and it is this trust that has strengthened my resolve.
**I’ll tell you a true, historical story of someone really on death row and how he reacted, his final response was actually very funny indeed!!!**
**In 1555**, there was this character by the name of Jon Denley in England. He was stopped essentially by the police of that day and searched, a confession of his faith in Christ was found. You see Denley believed that the Church was founded with Christ as its head and not the Church itself.
He was sentenced to be burned at the stake. His tormentors lit the fire, Denley showed no fear whatsoever, he started to sing a psalm. One of his tormentors was so pissed off by this that he immediately started to look for some roack to bash Denley in the face with, instead he found a piece of wood, he threw it at Denley and hit Denley in the face!! You see the tormentor hoped to silence Denley but instead he got this response from Denley:** “ You know, you just ruined such a lovely song!”**
In another true historical story, this character by the name of John Bradford was sentenced to death was burning at the stake, you know what his response was,* *“ I suppose I’ll be having supper with the Lord tonight!”**

*

----------

tec0 (26-Feb-12)

----------


## Citizen X

*Princess why do we keep passing each other by at intersections some 15 years after the fact and sharing a 1 second stare????**
I’ve made the unfortunate mistake of attributing the title “Princess” to a few women in my life! It’s a guy thing. That said, there will always only be one Princess in my heart, my mind and my dreams, So, “To all the women I loved before, “this  dedication in the form of a song” Mother we just can’t get enough(there’s something about you: New Radicals)is not for you!” I accept that i'm the hobo, and you the princess, that i'm the backstreet guy and you the "uptown girl." This is for my original Princess!!!!

**We keeping meeting at intersections!**
**Here’s the thing:* *Whilst, I’m not going to superimpose every single coincidental occurrence of the two of us passing each other by on the road at intersections some 15 years after the fact with destiny, there is some degree of nostalgia when I see you for a split second as we drive pass each at intersections!
Princess, we should really stop passing each other by at these intersections and sharing a 1 second stare in time and space:go figure!  Please tell coincidence to work his magic somewhere else!* * You not stalking me are you!**
I** don’t think that even if this story is cremated and the ashes scattered will this story die!
So, in keeping with my love of plagiarizing lyrics, this one is for you “vide” the movie “ A walk to remember,”  where the song “Mother we just can’t get enough(there’s something about you: New Radicals is played when the two protagonists keep passing each other by at their cross roads!!**

“There's something about you,
tears me inside out whenever you're around
There's something about you
Speeding thru my veins until we hit the ground
And there's something about this rush
Take it away
It made me feel so good
I get a feeling, you get a feeling, we got a feeling
like we could die
And guess what mother
we just cant get enough


And there's something about you
That makes me fly
You're a heart attack, just the kind I like
and there's something about “the memory of your kiss”
haunting and strange
That makes me feel so good 
I get a feeling, you get a feeling we got a feeling
This world may not have too much time
But baby I'm fine because maybe you're mine
We just can't get enough
You better give up, come on and give up
give up your life
it's you for me, and me for you
You make my dreams come true
Off the wall coming from me
But I wanna see this through, my baby
You're on my mind all the time
I found a million dimes
You rolled the dice, and lost them all
And baby I just don't mind
And incidentally mother 
[And I don't want no one if I cant have you
a world of illusion
But baby you're true
I know I deceived you I once told you lies
If you don't believe me
Just look in my eyes
Social Security Number please
Credit card number please
Money please
Soul please
Please deposit $85 dollars
for the next three minutes
Aw yeah, all right, feel good tonight.”


*

----------

tec0 (26-Feb-12)

----------


## Citizen X

*I once stole the lyrics of Depeche Mode's song "Somebody" to impress this chick, a week later she heard the song on the radio!!! I felt so terribly embarrassed. I was young, naive and just wanted to impress a chick with some cool words. You, here's the thing, I admire poets and songwriters but I have failed dismally at this task. I can't write poetically, I've since accepted that.. So this one is from Cliff Richard, the words are really heart wrenching!
"Some people they tease one another
Take pride in themselves
Keeping the other one down
Well I'm not like that at all

Some people they hurt one another
They love to see
Hurt in the other one's eyes
Well I'm not like that at all

Some people are born for each other
They love to walk
Holding the other one's hand
They always understand
Some people cry
Some people know why

Oh ah ah
Some people they use one another
So aimlessly
Not like lovers do
Well I'm not like that at all

Some people they long for each other
They love to talk
Holding the other one's hand
They always understand
Some people cry
Some people know why

With a word unspoken
With a voice unheard
When a thought is broken
By a tender word
When a heart is moved
When a heart is thrown
The silence tells you
You're not alone

Some people are born for each other...

(Some people are born for each other)
They love to walk holding the other one
(Some people they long for each other)
They love to talk holding theother one
(Some people are born for each other)
They love to walk holding the other one
Holding the other one
Holding each other"*

----------

tec0 (29-Feb-12)

----------


## Citizen X

*This one is dedicated to the heart broken lovers........

"I guess now it's time for me to give up! 
I feel it's time 
I Got a picture of you beside me 
I Got your lipstick mark still on your coffee cup 
Got a fist of pure emotion 
Got a head of shattered dreams 
Gotta leave it, gotta leave it all behind now 

Whatever I said, whatever I did, I didn't mean it 
I just want you back for good 
Whenever I'm wrong just tell me the song and I'll sing it 
You'll be right and understood 

Unaware but underlined I figured out this story 
It wasn't good 
But in the corner of my mind I celebrated glory 
But that was not to be 
In the twist of separation you excelled at being free 
Can't you find a little room inside for me??? 


And we'll be together, this time is forever 
We'll be fighting and forever we will be 
So complete in our love 
We will never be uncovered again 


I guess now it's time, that you came back for good!"
Take That


*

----------

tec0 (29-Feb-12)

----------


## tec0

Johnny Cash - Ain't No Grave 

There ain't no grave can hold my body down
There ain't no grave can hold my body down
When I hear that trumpet sound I'm gonna rise right out of the ground
Ain't no grave can hold my body down

Well, look way down the river, what do you think I see?
I see a band of angels and they're coming after me
Ain't no grave can hold my body down
There ain't no grave can hold my body down

Well, look down yonder Gabriel, put your feet on the land and see
But Gabriel don't you blow your trumpet 'til you hear it from me
There ain't no grave can hold my body down
Ain't no grave can hold my body down

Well, meet me Jesus, meet me. Meet me in the middle of the air
And if these wings don't fail me I will meet you anywhere
Ain't no grave can hold my body down
There ain't no grave can hold my body down

Well, meet me mother and father, meet me down the river road
And momma you know that I'll be there when I check in my load
Ain't no grave can hold my body down
There ain't no grave can hold my body down
There ain't no grave can hold my body down
I just like this song  :Innocent:

----------

Citizen X (01-Mar-12)

----------


## tec0

> [COLOR=#ff0000][B][FONT=arial]Teco, you a very deep philosophical man, I deduce this was your choice of music and your appreciation not just of the beat or rhythm of the song but its actual content and meaning which is the most important for me. I see this as modern day poetry!


I agree with you 100% Music for me needs meaning and it needs that something that I am sure you are also familiar with.  I see in most of the songs you post is about companionship?

----------


## Citizen X

*Yes, it will happen just as clear as night follows day. Nice words, thank you!*
*I appreciate very much the poetic intensity that songwriters and singers give to their music. They give it life. I always wonder who the song writer/singer wrote the song for, what was the circumstances and perhaps most importantly did the fairer sex accept the plea the songwriter/singer made!*
*I believe in this concept of true love. I believe that if you lucky enough to find it, it can be very fulfilling!*
*Here’s one that I suspect you’ll know and appreciate!
**Comfortably Numb (Pink Floyd) 

“Hello?
Is there anybody in there?
Just nod if you can hear me.
Is there anyone at home?
Come on, now,
I hear you're feeling down.
Well I can ease your pain
And get you on your feet again.
Relax.
I need some information first.
Just the basic facts
Can you show me where it hurts?

There is no pain you are receding
A distant ship, smoke on the horizon.
You are only coming through in waves.
Your lips move but I can't hear what you're saying.
**When I was a child I had a fever
My hands felt just like two balloons.
Now I've got that feeling once again
I can't explain you would not understand
This is not how I am.
**I have become comfortably numb.
O. K.
Just a little pin prick.
There'll be no more AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
But you may feel a little sick.
Can you stand up?
I do believe its working. Good.
That'll keep you going through the show
Come on it's time to go.
When I was a child 
I caught a fleeting glimpse
Out of the corner of my eye
I turned to look but it was gone*
*   I cannot put my finger on it now
The child is grown, 
The dream is gone.
**I have become comfortably numb.”*

----------

tec0 (01-Mar-12)

----------


## tec0

Indeed, Pink Floyd's music is sometimes cryptic in this song however it was more simplistic the background music that changes the mood effortlessly. Yet the expression with the electric guitar just plays a solo at the end but it sounds almost ghostly as if it wants to complete the story…

----------


## Citizen X

*I can really relate to Stevie Nix’s(and Fleetwoodmac, even though she is Fleetwoodmac to me) song Everywhere.*
*You see I have really fallen from grace . I’m proud to announce the following, I’m part of the foolish things of this world, I’m part of the weak things of this world, I’m part of the lowly and despised things of this world and last but most certainly not least I’m part of the things that are not...
“Can you hear me calling
Out your name
You know that I'm falling
And I don't know what to say

I'll speak a little louder
I'll even shout
You know that I'm proud
And I can't get the words out

Oh I,
I want to be with you everywhere
Oh I,
Something's happening
Happening to me
My friends say I'm acting peculiarly

C'mon baby
We better make a start
You better make it soon
Before you break my heart

Oh I,
I want to be with you everywhere


Come along baby
We better make a start
You better make it soon
Before you break my heart”


**
*

----------

tec0 (01-Mar-12)

----------


## Citizen X

* This song of Timex social club takes me way back to the 80’s when I was in high school! My friends and I could relate to this song, it was a manner of sorts of justifying our drinking, smoking, partying. Clubbing and driving around looking for chicks way of life. Now, we misunderstood some of the lyrics, we genuinely believed that the chorus was, “ I’m a man who drinks, I am man who stinks, so please let me live my life!” But the actual lyrics are : “I'm a man who thinks, not a man who drinks, so please let me live my life.” Stark contrast!*
*Timex social club*
*“How do rumors get started, they're started by the jealous people and
They get mad seein' somethin' they had and somebody else is holdin'
Tell me that temptation is very hard to resist
But these wicked women, ooh, they just persist
Maybe you think it's cute, but girl, I'm not impressed
I tell you one time only with my business please don't mess

Look at all these rumors surroundin' me every day
I just need some time, some time to get away from
From all these rumors, I can't take it no more
My best friend said there's one out now about me and the girl next door

Hear the one about Tina, some say she's much too loose
That came straight from a guy who claims he's tastin' her juice
Hear the one about Michael, some say he must be gay
I try to argue, but they said if he was straight he wouldn't move that way
Hear the one about Susan, some say she's just a tease
In a camisole she's six feet tall, she'll knock you to you knees

Will you look at all these rumors surroundin' me every day
I just need some time, some time to get away from
From all these rumors, I can't take it no more
My best friend said there's one out now about me and the girl next door

I can't go no place without somebody pointin' a finger
I can't show my face أ¢'cause when it comes to rumors I'm a dead ringer
It seems from rumors I just can't get away
I bet there'll even be rumors floatin' around on Judgment Day
I'll think I'll write my congressman and tell him to pass a bill
For the next time they catch somebody startin' rumors, shoot to kill

Will you look at all these rumors surroundin' me every day
I just need some time, some time to get away from
From all these rumors, I can't take it no more
My best friend said there's one out now about me and the girl next door

What's mine is mine, I ain't got time for rumors in my life
I'm a man who thinks, not a man who drinks, so please let me live my life
What's mine is mine, I ain't got time for rumors in my life
I'm a man who thinks, not a man who drinks, so please let me live my life
What's mine is mine, I ain't got time for rumors in my life
I'm a man who thinks, not a man who drinks, so please let me live my life

Will you look at all these rumors surroundin' me every day
I just need some time, some time to get away from
From all these rumors, I can't take it no more
My best friend said there's one out now about me and the girl next door

Look at all these rumors surroundin' me every day
I just need some time, some time to get away from
From all these rumors, I can't take it no more
My best friend said there's one out now about me and the girl next door

Stop (Stop) spreadin' those rumors around
Stop (Stop) spreadin' the lies
Stop (Stop) spreadin' those rumors around
Stop (Stop) spreadin' the lies”

*

----------

tec0 (03-Mar-12)

----------


## tec0

Now this song brings back memories  :Wink:  This song actually changed my life/ saved my life and made me into a better person. I didnt run with the pack anymore and become stronger as an individual. 

Looking back today I am actually grateful that this song inspired me to stand alone.  :Smile: 


*Weekend Warrior*

The rebel of yesterday, tomorrow's fool
Who are you kidding being that cool ?

Trying to break away from running with the pack
But they ain't listening so you've gotta go back

You're a weekend warrior when you're one of the crowd
But it's over, just look at you now...

You're not so brave the way you behave
It makes you sick, gotta get out quick
It's all bravado when you're out with your mates
It's like a different person goes through those gates
And the game begins, the adrenalin's high
Feel the tension maybe someone will die...

A weekend warrior lately
A weekend warrior sometimes
A weekend warrior maybe you ain't that way anymore

You've gotta get out gotta get away
But you're in with a clique it's not easy to stray
You've gotta admit you're just living a lie
It didn't take long to workout why

It's hard to say why you got involved
Just waiting to be part, just waiting to belong...

Some of the things that you've done you feel so ashamed
After all it's only a game... isn't it ?
And after all the adrenalin's gone
What you gonna do on Monday ?

A weekend warrior lately
A weekend warrior sometimes
A weekend warrior maybe you were never like that at all.

----------

Citizen X (01-Mar-12)

----------


## Citizen X

*"You're not so brave the way you behave
It makes you sick, gotta get out quick
It's all bravado when you're out with your mates
It's like a different person goes through those gates
And the game begins, the adrenalin's high
Feel the tension maybe someone will die..."

Nice song Teco, yes, the graveyards are full of people described in this song!!!
*

----------

tec0 (03-Mar-12)

----------


## tec0

> Nice song Teco, yes, the graveyards are full of people described in this song!!!


There is actually more truth in your words then you know… Far too many memories of friends that is not with us anymore…

----------


## Citizen X

*Our youth have misguided beliefs. In the pursuit of being "cool," they either end up dead, in jail or in rehab. In keeping with this theme of memories, if you will, this theme of lyrical magic with a touch of love, I simply have to revrt to John Lennon and "My life," he too had memories of friends that died but he paid his tribute to his 'other half of the sky' Yoko: I love this song!!!

"There are places I'll remember
All my life, though some have changed
Some forever, not for better
Some have gone and some remain
All these places had their moments
**With lovers and friends, I still can recall
Some are dead and some are living
In my life, I've loved them all 

**But of all these friends and lovers
There is no one compares with you
And these memories lose their meaning
When I think of love as something new
Though I know I'll never lose affection
For people and things that went before
I know I'll often stop and think about them
In my life, I'll love you more 

Though I know I'll never lose affection
For people and things that went before
I know I'll often stop and think about them
In my life, I'll love you more"

I've made my choice! I've rededicated my life to the Lord. My liege, his Majesty.So, I'm in "his majesties secret service."*

----------

Blurock (02-Mar-12), tec0 (02-Mar-12)

----------


## tec0

Now this song I hold very dear to me, as I remember a time of happiness followed by a separation from my soul-mate. Knowing the void would never be filled again I turned to music for what one would describe as a somewhat morbid comfort. 

*Wasting Love*

*Maybe one day I'll be an honest man
Up till now I'm doing the best I can
Long roads.Long days, of sunrise, to sunset
Sunrise to sunset*

Dream on brothers while you can
Dream on sisters I hope you will find the one
All of our lives, covered up quickly by the tides of time

*Spend your days full of emptiness
Spend your years full of loneliness
Wasting love, in a desperate caress
Rolling shadows of night*

Dream on brothers while you can
Dream on sisters I hope you will find the one
All of our lives, covered up quickly by the tides of time

*Sands are flowing and the lines are in your hand
In your eyes I see the hunger, and the desperate cry that tears the night*

Spend your days full of emptiness
Spend your years full of loneliness
Wasting love, in a desperate caress
Rolling shadows of night

----------

Citizen X (03-Mar-12)

----------


## Citizen X

*I know, “ the silent reproach of a million tear stained eyes!” Teco, this is one Iron Maiden song that I love. It’s unnerving how some artists can write something that would appeal directly to you, almost as if you wrote but didn’t actually write it, if that makes any sense!!*
*The parts of this song that really appeal to me :*
*“Maybe one day I'll be an honest man, Up till now I'm doing the best I can
Long roads.Long days, of sunrise, to sunset, Sunrise to sunset*
*“Spend your days full of emptiness, Spend your years full of loneliness, Wasting love, in a desperate caress, Rolling shadows of night”*
*I have a lighter equivalent if will will. “ Handle me with care” by a true super group, the Travelling Wilburies, I mean this group had George Harrison, Roy Orbison, Bob Dylan …*
*“Been beat up and battered round
Been sent up, and I’ve been shot down
You’re the best thing that Ive ever found
Handle me with care

Reputations changeable
Situations tolerable
Baby, you're adorable
Handle me with care

(chorus)
Im so tired of being lonely
I still have some love to give
Wont you show me that you really care

(bridge)
Everybodys got somebody to lean on
Put your body next to mine, and dream on

Ive been fobbed off, and Ive been fooled
Ive been robbed and ridiculed
In day care centers and night schools
Handle me with care

Been stuck in airports, terrorized
Sent to meetings, hypnotized
Overexposed, commercialized
Hand me with care


I’ve been uptight and made a mess
But I'll clean it up myself, I guess
Oh, the sweet smell of success
Handle me with care”

*

----------

tec0 (03-Mar-12)

----------


## tec0

Allow me to bring forth this song, it is weaved within the core of my existence not too long ago. It is truly a powerful song.

 *   Say my name by Within Temptation * 

So I will know you're back
You're here again for a while
Oh, let us share
The memories that only we can share
Together

Tell me about
The days before I was born,
How we were as children

You touch my hand
These colors come alive
In your heart and in your mind
I cross the borders of time
Leaving today behind to be with you again

We breath the air
Do you remember how you used to touch my hair?
You're not aware
Your hands keep still
You just don't know that I am here

It hurts too much
I pray now that soon you'll release
To where you belong

You touch my hand
These colors come alive
In your heart and in your mind
I cross the borders of time
Leaving today behind to be with you again

Please, say my name
Remember who I am
You will find me in the world of yesterday
You drift away again
To far from where I am
When you ask me who I am

Say my name
These colors come alive
In your heart and in your mind
I cross the borders of time
Leaving today behind to be with you again

----------

Citizen X (03-Mar-12)

----------


## Citizen X

I tell you tec0, some women are worth "crossing the border's of time" for!

----------

tec0 (03-Mar-12)

----------


## Citizen X

*I really appreciate when an artist can somehow incorporate elements of the law and a plea of guilty into a song. You see in terms of the criminal procedure act 51 of 1977(as amended) a confession is an unequivocal acknowledgement of guilt! It has in practical terms the same effect that a plea of guilty will have in a court of law! An accused can be convicted on the basis of a confession. Well, when that confession is a guilty plea of love that’s quite another thing. “All is fair in love and war.” UB40 with the song guilty, Banarama with the song “love in the first degree,” and Depeche Modes “Strange love”are textbook examples of this rare skill!*
*“There are times when my crimes will seem almost unforgivable! I give in to sin, because you have to make this life livable!” Depeche Mode*
*“Last night I was dreaming I was locked in a prison cell,When I woke up I was screaming calling out your name.
And the judge and the jury they all put the blame on me, They wouldn't go for my story, they wouldn't hear my plea.

Only you can set me free,'Cause I'm guilty - guilty - Come on
baby can't you see I stand accused of love in the first degree.” Banarama*
*My personal favourite:* 
*"Didn't commit no crime nor nothing, But I had to reach manhood to commit this crime, According to the code of love, if there is such a code, See love is a thing well, you know?
It's a bit like quicksand, The more you wriggle the deeper you sink, And when it hits you you've just got to fall!
That's why I do believe that I am guilty, Guilty of loving you!”*
*
“Well hello baby
Come sit down, make your self comfortable
Tell me somthing, how long have we known each other?
About ten months huh?
Say what's that on your finger? An engagement ring?
So you and John are getting engaged, huh?
You know he's a mighty lucky guy
Should be proud to have a woman like you
Listen, I've got something to tell you
Don't think I'm getting fresh or anything like that
But this things been bugging me for a long time you know
And its getting heavier each and every day
And I've just gotta get it off my chest
See I've never seen anyone like you
I've never known anyone like you
Let me take me back to my childhood a while
See we had a medium size family you know, we weren't rich
But my mother tried to bring us the best she could
Didn't commit no crime nor nothing
But I had to reach manhood to commit this crime
According to the code of love, if there is such a code
See love is a thing well, you know?
It's a bit like quicksand
The more you wriggle the deeper you sink
And when it hits you you've just got to fall
That's why I do believe that I am guilty
Guilty of loving you.” UB40*
*

*

----------

tec0 (03-Mar-12)

----------


## tec0

> I tell you tec0, some women are worth "crossing the border's of time" for!


Now some may not agree with the artist as controversial as he is. But that said this song made me realise that sometimes you really cannot save someone from themselves.


*MARILYN MANSON's Coma White
*
There's something cold and blank behind her smile
She's standing on an overpass
In her miracle mile

[Pre-chorus:]
"You were from a perfect world
A world that threw me away today
Today to run away"

[Chorus:]
*A pill to make you numb
A pill to make you dumb
A pill to make you anybody else
But all the drugs in this world
Won't save her from herself*

Her mouth was an empty cut
And she was waiting to fall
Just bleeding like a polaroid that
Lost all her dolls

[Pre-chorus]

[Chorus x2]

[Pre-chorus]

[Chorus x2]

----------

Citizen X (04-Mar-12)

----------


## tec0

As for the law perhaps this song speaks more truth about prejudgement then at first glance. In its entirety however it speaks of something deeper As if the song wants to give you an image of what others feel think and experience. 

*Out Of The Silent Planet*

[Gers, Dickinson, Harris]

Out of the silent planet, out of the silent planet we are
Out of the silent planet, out of the silent planet we are
Out of the silent planet, out of the silent planet we are
Out of the silent planet, out of the silent planet we are

Withered hands, withered bodies begging for salvation
Deserted by the hand of gods of their own creation
Nations cry underneath decaying skies above
*You are guilty, the punishment is death for all who live
The punishment is death for all who live*

Out of the silent planet, dreams of desolation
Out of the silent planet, Come the demons of creation
Out of the silent planet, dreams of desolation
Out of the silent planet, Come the demons of creation

The killing fields, the grinding wheels crushed by equilibrium
Separate lives no more disguise, no more second chances
Haggard wisdom spitting out the bitter taste of hate
*I accuse you before you know the crime it's all too late
Before you know the crime it's all too late*

Out of the silent planet, dreams of desolation
Out of the silent planet, Come the demons of creation
Out of the silent planet, dreams of desolation
Out of the silent planet, Come the demons of creation

Out of the silent planet, out of the silent planet we are
Out of the silent planet, out of the silent planet we are

Out of the silent planet, dreams of desolation
Out of the silent planet, Come the demons of creation
Out of the silent planet, dreams of desolation
Out of the silent planet, Come the demons of creation

Out of the silent planet, out of the silent planet we are
Out of the silent planet, out of the silent planet we are
Out of the silent planet, out of the silent planet we are
Out of the silent planet, out of the silent planet we are
Out of the silent planet, out of the silent planet we are
Out of the silent planet, out of the silent planet we are

----------

Citizen X (04-Mar-12)

----------


## Citizen X

You see this is what I mean, This song 'Out of the planet," is poetry! You have to study it to appreciate it!

----------

tec0 (05-Mar-12)

----------


## tec0

I like this song for many reasons, partly because the animation on the Disturbed video was so well done and partly because one gets the feeling that in order to set things right one must take a stand. 

Well fitting or not the coming strikes are for the people, so let's hope for a peaceful victory.  :Yes: 


*"Land Of Confusion" by DISTURBED

[Originally by Genesis]*

I must have dreamed a thousand dreams
Been haunted by a million screams
But I can hear the marching feet
They're moving into the street

Now, did you read the news today?
They say the danger has gone away
But I can see the fire's still alight
They're burning into the night

There's too many men, too many people
Making too many problems
And there's not much love to go around
Can't you see this is a land of confusion?

This is the world we live in
And these are the hands we're given
Use them and let's start trying
To make it a place worth living in

Oh, superman, where are you now?
When everything's gone wrong somehow?
The men of steel, these men of power
Are losing control by the hour

This is the time, this is the place
So we look for the future
But there's not much love to go around
Tell me why this is a land of confusion

This is the world we live in
And these are the hands we're given
Use them and let's start trying
To make it a place worth living in

I remember long ago
When the sun was shining
And all the stars were bright all through the night
In the wake of this madness, as I held you tight
So long ago

*I won't be coming home tonight
My generation will put it right
We're not just making promises
That we know we'll never keep*

There's too many men, too many people
Making too many problems
And there's not much love to go round
Can't you see this is a land of confusion?

Now, this is the world we live in
And these are the hands we're given
Use them and let's start trying
To make it a place worth fighting for

This is the world we live in
And these are the names we're given
Stand up and let's start showing
Just where our lives are going to

----------


## Citizen X

Smart song, I actually have this song! It's one of those timeless classics!

----------


## Citizen X

*Twist in my sobriety: Tanita Tickaram*
*“All God's children need travelling shoes
Drive your problems from here
All good people read good books
Now your conscience is clear
I hear you talk girl
Now your conscience is clear

In the morning I wipe my brow
Wipe the miles away
I like to think I can be so willed
And never do what you say
I'll never hear you
And never do what you say

Look my eyes are just holograms
Look your love has drawn red from my hands
From my hands you know you'll never be
More than twist in my sobriety
More than twist in my sobriety
More than twist in my sobriety

We just poked a little pie
For the fun people had at night
Late at night don't need hostility
The timid smile and pause to free

I don't care about their different thoughts
Different thoughts are good for me
Up in arms and chaste and whole
All God's children took their toll

Look my eyes are just holograms
Look your love has drawn red from my hands
From my hands you know you'll never be
More than twist in my sobriety
More than twist in my sobriety
More than twist in my sobriety

Cup of tea, take time to think, yea
Time to risk a life, a life, a life
Sweet and handsome
Soft and porky
You pig out 'til you've seen the light
Pig out 'til you've seen the light

Half the people read the papers
Read them good and well
Pretty people, nervous people
People have got to sell
News you have to sell

Look my eyes are just holograms
Look your love has drawn red from my hands
From my hands you know you'll never be
More than twist in my sobriety.”

*

----------

tec0 (09-Mar-12)

----------


## Citizen X

*Smokey Robinson wrote the words and music to the Temptations, “ My Girl,”*
*He knew how to create a magical combination of words. One of my favourite classic songs is “being with you,” by Smokey Robinson*

*“I don't care what they think of me
And I don't care what they say
I don't care what they think if you're leavin'
I'm gonna beg you to stay
I don't care if they start to avoid me
I don't care what they do
I don't care about anything else
But bein' with you
Bein' with you!*
*Honey, don't go, Don't leave this scene
Be out of the picture, And off of the screen
Don't let them say, We told you so
They tell me you love me, And then let me go
I heard the warning voice
From friends and my relations
They tell me all about your
Heart-break reputation*
*But I don't care what they think about me
And I don't care what they say, no
I don't care what they think if you're leavin'
I'm gonna beg you to stay
I don't care if they start to avoid me
I don't care what they do
I don't care about anything else
But being with you
Being with you*
*People can change they always do
Haven't they noticed the changes in you!
Or can it be that like love I am blind
Do I want it so much
'Til it's all in my mind!
One thing I know for sure
It's really, really, real
I never felt before
The way you make me feel"*
*
I don't care about anything else
But being with you”

*

----------

tec0 (09-Mar-12)

----------


## Citizen X

*This song which was a famous club mix at the time is still engraved in my mind and heart:-*
*That’s the way love is: Ten City*
*
“Two people take a vow to be together
and live and love each other forever.
They promise to love a lifetime
funny thing then they change their minds.
They both go their separate ways and love is just a memory.
But a young heart doesn't stay sad long another love soon comes along.
That's the way love is

Two people don't get along,
deep down inside both have feelings very strong

They try hard to conceal it.
Their hearts burn 'cause they both know they can feel it.

That's the way love is

Lovers leave without a reason
feelings change just like seasons.
In love nothing's for certain
There's no use in pretending what's behind the curtain.

No one knows how this feeling goes it's hard to believe

Even stranger to conceive. It's so gratifying love's feeling ain't no denying.
Yet it's so unfair when the feeling's no longer there."


*



*

**
*
*

**
*

----------

tec0 (10-Mar-12)

----------


## tec0

When I properly hit a new low this song seems to remind me that getting up is never easy nor is life. It reminds me that our deities have ignored us for the most part or so it feels. It shows me that in order to continue you must put aside the ache in our hearts.  

Lying may be frowned upon but sometimes it remains the only action. We have too because sometimes the truth is just too much. Perhaps the consequences would have been to great. Still in the end this song makes one wonder if there is anything left inside…

All the deals we had to make... All the "arrangements" that was made  :No:  
Sometimes I think it is enough to put the devil to shame.    

*No Prayer For The Dying*

*There are times when I've wondered
And times when I've cried
When my prayers they were answered
At times when I've lied
But if you asked me a question
Would I tell you the truth
Now there's something to bet on
You've got nothing to lose*

When I've sat by the window
And gazed at the rain
*With an ache in my heart
But never feeling the pain*
And if you would tell me
Just what my life means
*Walking a long road
Never reaching the end*

*God give me the answer to my life
God give me the answer to my dreams
God give me the answer to my prayers
God give me the answer to my being*
This complement the first song: 

*Fates Warning*

*Why is it some of us are destined to stay alive
And some of us are here just so that we'll die
How come the bullet hits the other guy
Do we have to try and reason why*

Be it the Devil or be it Him
You can count on just one thing
When the time is up you'll know
Not just one power runs the show
*
Are we the lucky ones saved for another day
Or they the lucky ones who are taken away
Is it a hand on your shoulder from the Lord above
Or the Devil himself come to give you a shove.*

A volcano erupts and sweeps a town away
A hurricane devastates the cities in its way
The grief and misery for the ones that are left behind
The worst is yet to come a hell to face mankind
My apologies if I sound a bit negative I had a horrible week…

----------

Citizen X (10-Mar-12)

----------


## Citizen X

*Very deep and meaning Tec0, very meaningful indeed! Just Acknowledge HIM in all YOUR ways and I promise and guarantee you that HE will direct your path! It’s only because of His direct intervention in my life that I’m still alive and well today!*
*“Wake up in the morning and I ask myself, is life worth it, should I blast myself?” Tupac*
*“Rise up again fallen fighter, rise and take your stance again, because he who fight and run away live to fight another day! As a man sow, so shall he reap and I know that talk is cheap!” Bob Marley*
*A small note on the devil, I won’t glorify him by reciting the first alphabet of his name in capital letters! The very name satan that the Bible uses reveals this creatures malicious and culpable intent. Satan is actually a Hebrew noun which means ‘adversary,’ or enemy. The verb form of this Hebrew noun is ‘accuser,’ hence ‘accuser of the brethren,” devil is translated from a Greek word ‘diabolis,’ which translates as an accuser or slanderer...*
*You know, the greatest artists, songwriters , poets and singers expressed their ‘off days’ in poetic song!
**"Help! The Beatles"
**“Help, I need somebody
Help, not just anybody
Help, you know I need someone, help!

When I was younger so much younger than today
I never needed anybody's help in any way
But now these days are gone I'm not so self assured
Now I find I've changed my mind and opened up the doors

Help me if you can, I'm feeling down
And I do appreciate you being round
Help me get my feet back on the ground
Won't you please, please help me

 And now my life has changed in oh so many ways
 My independence seems to vanish in the haze
But every now and then I feel so insecure)*
* I know that I just need you like I've never done before

Help me if you can, I'm feeling down
And I do appreciate you being round
Help me get my feet back on the ground
Won't you please, please help me.”
**"How” John Lennon**
“How can I go forward when I don't know which way I'm facing?
How can I go forward when I don't know which way to turn?
How can I go forward into something I'm not sure of?
Oh no, oh no
How can I have feeling when I don't know if it's a feeling?
How can I feel something if I just don't know how to feel?
How can I have feelings when my feelings have always been denied?


You know life can be long
And you got to be so strong
And the world is so tough
Sometimes I feel I've had enough

How can I give love when I don't know what it is I'm giving?
How can I give love when I just don't know how to give?
How can I give love when love is something I ain't never had?


You know life can be long
You've got to be so strong
And the world she is tough
Sometimes I feel I've had enough

How can we go forward when we don't know which way we're facing?
How can we go forward when we don't know which way to turn?
How can we go forward into something we're not sure of?”


*
*


*

*


*
*


*

----------


## Citizen X

*There's some songs that almost take the words out of your mouth. It expresses exactly what you want to say in your individual situation. This song does just that for me!!

Two hearts: Phil Collins*
*“Well, there was no reason to believe she'd always be there 
But if you don't put faith in what you believe in 
It's getting you nowhere 
Cos it hurts, you never let go 
Don't look down, just look up 
Cos she's always there behind you, just to remind you 

Two hearts, living in just one mind 
You know we're two hearts living in just one mind 

Well, there's no easy way to, to understand it 
There's so much of my life in her, and it's like I'm blinded 
And it teaches you to never let go 
There's so much love you'll never know 
She can reach you no matter how far 
Wherever you are 

Two hearts, living in just one mind 
Beating together till the end of time 
You know we're two hearts living in just one mind 
Together forever till the end of time 

She knows (she knows) 
There'll always be a special place in my heart for her 
She knows, she knows, she knows 
Yeah, she knows (she knows) 
No matter how far apart we are 
She knows, I'm always right there beside her 

We're two hearts..”*

----------


## Citizen X

*Bruce Springsteen: The boss: Dancing in the dark*
*I’ve often had to take many shots in the dark! I love music that’s rich in methaphors and analogies. Take for example Marley’s ‘rock my boat,” “ for every little action, there is a reaction, oh can’t you see what you’ve done for me, I’m happy inside, all, all of the time,”*
*In one of Marley’s songs, he provides, “They say the sun shine for all, but I tell you that in some people’s world’s it don’t shine at all!” For many years I took this to mean that some people on this earth live comfortable lives financially, that is, they not struggling but in other peoples world’s they live miserable lives i.e. abject poverty. I was wrong all these many years! I revisited a book I bought many years ago “ catch a Fire: The life of Bob Marley: Timothy White.*
*What Marley meant when he said that the sun shines in some peoples world but not in other’s is simply this. Some people have God in their lives and therefore this prescence of God in their lives causes light and the sun to shine in their lives, whereas, in other peoples lives they don’t have God in their lives and therefore this light is not present and the sun doesn’t therefore shine in their lives.* 
*I love this part of the song “dancing in the dark:”*
*“I'm sick of sitting 'round here trying to write this book
I need a love reaction
Come on now baby gimme just one look
You can't start a fire sitting round crying over a broken heart
This gun's for hire
Even if we're just dancing in the dark
You can't start a fire worrying about your little world falling apart”*
*“I get up in the evening
And I ain't got nothing to say
I come home in the morning
I go to bed feeling the same way
I ain't nothing but tired
Man I'm just tired and bored with myself
Hey there baby I could use just a little help! You can't start a fire
You can't start a fire without a spark
This gun's for hire
Even if we're just dancing in the dark
Message keeps getting clearer
Radio's on and I'm moving 'round the place
I check my look in the mirror
I wanna change my clothes, my hair, my face
Man I ain't getting nowhere just living in a dump like this
There's something happening somewhere
Baby I just know that there is
You can't start a fire
You can't start a fire without a spark
This gun's for hire
Even if we're just dancing in the dark
You sit around getting older
There's a joke here somewhere and it's on me
I'll shake this world off my shoulders
Come on baby the laugh's on me
Stay on the streets of this town
And they'll be carving you up all right
They say you gotta stay hungry
Hey baby I'm just about starving tonight
I'm dying for some action
I'm sick of sitting 'round here trying to write this book
I need a love reaction
Come on now baby gimme just one look
You can't start a fire sitting round crying over a broken heart
This gun's for hire
Even if we're just dancing in the dark
You can't start a fire worrying about your little world falling apart
This gun's for hire.”*

----------


## tec0

For those who suffer silently pretending not to feel the many stings, this song rings more true. One feels weak sometimes one cannot even get out of bed but we know we have to Not for ourselves but for those that we care about. 

Masking the pain with a smile still deep down we know It is for this reason why this song "Pale" From Within temptation is in a way comforting.


 *Pale*

The world seems not the same
Though I know nothing has changed
It's all my state of mind
I can't leave it all behind
I have to stand up to be stronger

[Chorus:]

I have to try
To break free
From the thoughts in my mind
Use the time that I have
I can say goodbye
Have to make it right
Have to fight
'Cause I know in the end it's worthwhile
That the pain that I feel slowly fades away
It will be all right

*I know
I should realize
Time is precious
It is worthwhile
Despite how I feel inside
Have to trust it'll be alright
Have to stand up to be stronger*

[Chorus]

*Oh, this night is too long
Have no strength to go on
No more pain I'm floating away

Through the mist I see the face
Of an angel, calls my name
I remember you're the reason I have to stay*

[Chorus]

----------


## Citizen X

*I love the song “ great pretender,” and It’s a kind of magic by Freddie Mercury. The song “It’s a kind of magic takes me back to when I was a kid in Standard 3 1983. The song “It’s a kind of magic, “ was the signature song for the movie “Highlander”*

*The Great Pretender lyrics queen*
 
*“Oh yes, I'm the great pretender, Pretend that  I'm doing well
My need is such, I pretend too much, I'm lonely but no one can tell

Oh yes, I'm the great pretender
Adrift in a world of my own
I play the game but to my real shame
You've left me to dream all alone

Too real is this feeling of make-believe
Too real when I feel what my heart can't conceal

Oh yes, I'm the great pretender
Just laughing and gay like a clown
I seem to be what I'm not you see
I'm wearing my heart like a crown

Too real when i feel what my heart can't conceal

Oh yes, I'm the great pretender
Just laughing and gay like a clown
I seem to be what I'm not you see
I'm wearing my heart like a crown
Pretending that you're...
Pretending that you're still around.”*

----------

tec0 (08-Apr-12)

----------


## Citizen X

*Flash light, Flash light Benjamim ball*
*Now, this song brings back the oddest memory! Myself vomiting on this chick in this nightclub and just going on as normal thereafter!*
*It was 1988 as it were, my friends and I went to a now defunct night club called “ harlem Shaffle,” There was these lounge suite kind of set ups, you could smoke cigarettes in the club. So, you’d sit in this lounge like set up , light up and just ash anywhere and put out your cigarette on the lounge suite itself. I vividly remember, one of my friends vomiting all his whisky out, we simply moved to the next lounge suite and continued as normal. For reasons unclear to me to this day, this cute chick comes and sits next to me, we have some form of conversation but that sudden uncontrollable urge to vomit occurred , so I done just that, but I vomited all over her. What happed next is more puzzling, my friends and I just got up and moved to the next lounge suite and continued as normal. This chick was lost in a few seconds of whisky unconsciousness!* 
*Just reaching out to all those lovers who can’t find themselves you know!*
*“ It’s got me dancing on the floor, it’s got me crying out for more,*
*It’s the music! Reggae music, Rasta music!*
*Flash light, flash light, oh no, no, no, no*
*Flash light, flash light, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah yeah*
*Flash light, flash light, Knock, knock, knock knock knock!*
*It’s got me bouncing on this floor, it’s got me dancing for more,* 
*It’s me rocking for more, it’s the music and the sound!*
*And, this your music, reggae, strongest music, rasta music*
*Flasha flash light, flashlight my darling,*
*Flasha flash light, flashlight my sweetheart,*
*Flash light, flash light, oh no, no, no, no*
*Flash light, flash light, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah yeah*
*Flash light, flash light, Knock, knock, knock knock knock!"*


*

**
*

----------


## Citizen X

*Bubblegum pop? I personally love bubblegum pop . It reflects the innocent side of my hearts. That puppy love, crush, crazy for you type of feeling you first felt as a teenager! This song by Donna Summer eptimizes this*
*Donna Summer: This time I know it’s for real!*
*“What would I have to do to get you to notice me too
do I stand in line one of a million admiring eyes?

Walk a tightrope way up high
write your name across the sky

I'm going crazy just to let you know
you'd be amazed how much I love you so baby
when I get my hands on you I won't let go
this time I know it's for real

Should I write or call your home
shout it out with a megaphone
radio, TV news
got to find a way
to get my message to you!

To say I love you with a neon sign
anything to make you mine

I'm going crazy just to let you know
if I waited too long for you I might explode baby
I've been around the block enough to know
that this time I know it's for real.”


*

----------


## Citizen X

*I’ve often wondered about the process of creating a duet that’s a masterpiece. Do you write a duet simply because you want records to sell? Or, is a duet really a true reflection of an experience that a man and woman shared and that experience was so fulfilling that the  experience was confirmed to writing and hence the result of a timeless duet*


*

Barbra Streisand
Guilty - With Barry Gibb lyrics
**
“Shadows falling, baby, we stand alone
Out on the street anybody you meet got a heartache of their own

It oughta be illegal
Make it a crime to be lonely or sad
It oughta be illegal
You got a reason for living

You battle on with the love you're living on
You gotta be mine
We take it away
It's gotta be night and day, just a matter of time

And we got nothing to be guilty of
Our love will climb any mountain near or far, we are
And we never let it end, we are devotion

And we got nothing to be sorry for
Our love is one in a million
Eyes can see that we got a highway to the sky
I don't wanna hear your goodbye

Pulse's racing, darling, how grand we are
Little by little we meet in the middle
There's danger in the dark
[ Lyrics from: http://www.lyricsmode.com/lyrics/b/b...arry_gibb.html ]
You battle on with the love you're building on
You gotta be mine
We take it away
It's gotta be night and day, just a matter of time

And we got nothing to be guilty of
Our love will climb any mountain near or far, we are
And we never let it end, we are devotion

And we got nothing to be sorry for
Our love is one in a million
Eyes can see that we got a highway to the sky
I don't wanna hear your goodbye

Don't wanna hear your goodbye
I don't wanna hear your”



*

----------


## Citizen X

*Princess, even though we only share a fleeting 1 second glimpse at intersections some 15 years after the fact I can assert that “we two of a kind*
*“All I wanted was a sweet distraction for an hour or two,
Had no intention to do the things we've done.
Funny how it always goes with love, when you don't look, you find -
But then we're two of a kind, we move as one.

We're an all time high, we'll change all that's gone before.
Doing so much more than falling in love.
On an all time high, we'll take on the world and wait.
So hold on tight, let the flight begin.

I don't want to waste a waking moment, I don't want to sleep.
I'm in so strong and so deep, and so are you.
In my time I've said these words before, but now I realize
My heart was telling me lies, for you they're true.

We're an all time high, we'll change all that's gone before. ...
So hold on tight, let the flight begin. We're an all time high.” Rita Coolridge*



*

**
*

----------


## Citizen X

*Keep on moving was one of Bob Marley’s early songs. In keeping with making magical music of songs that inspired them UB40 made their own version of this song in what was truly a labour of love: Labour of love 1
**“Keep on moving: UB40
Lord I gotta keep on moving.
Lord I gotta get on down.
Lord I gotta keep on moving.
Where I can't be found
Law is coming after me.

I've been accused of a killing
Lord knows I didn't do it!
For hanging me they are willing yeah to do
That's why I gotta get on through.
Law is coming after me.


I've got two boys and a woman
They're just gonna suffer now.
Lord forgive me for not going back
But I'll be there anyhow,
I'll be there anyhow.


Now maybe someday I'll find a piece of land
Somewhere not by or near anyone.
Then I'll send for my love, love, love sweet woman.
And my two grown up son's,
My two grown up sons.”



*

----------


## Citizen X

* Looking back Mike and the Mechanics

“Looking back over my shoulder
I can see that look in your eye
I never dreamed It could be over
I never wanted to say goodbye
Looking back over my shoulder with
an aching deep in my heart
I wish that we were starting over
oh instead of drifting so far apart

Everybody told me you were leaving funny
I should be last to know
Baby please tell me that I'm dreaming
I just never want to let you go

I don't mind everybody laughing
but it's enough to make a grown man cry
Cos i can fell you slipping through my fingers
I don't even know the reason why

Every day It's a losing battle just to smile
and hold my head up high
Could it be that we belong together
baby won't you give me one more try
on more try

Looking back over my shoulder
with an aching feeling inside
Cutting me up deeper and
deeper fill me with a sadness that can't hide.”*

----------

tec0 (07-Apr-12)

----------


## Citizen X

*If it makes you happy: Sheryl Crow*
*“I've been long, a long way from here. Put on a poncho, played for mosquitoes and drank 'til I was thirsty again.We went searching through thrift store jungles, found Geronimo's rifle, Marilyn's shampoo and Benny Goodman's corset and pen! 
Well, okay I made this up! I promised you I'd never give up! 
If it makes you happy It can't be that bad, If it makes you happy, Then why the hell are you so sad? 
Get down and real low down,you listen to Coltrane, derail your own train, Well who hasn't been there before?*
* I come round, around the hard way!Bring you comics in bed, scrape the mold off the bread and serve you French toast again 
Well, okay I still get stoned! I'm not the kind of person you'd take home! 
If it makes you happy, It can't be that bad If it makes you happy, Then why the hell are you so sad? 

*

----------


## Citizen X

*Silhouettes, Cliff Richard*


*“Took a walk and passed your house late last night, All the shades were pulled and drawn way down tight.*
*From within the dim light cast two silhouettes on the shade. Oh what a lovely couple they made! 
Put his arms around your waist, held you tight. Kisses I could almost taste, in the night.* 

*Wondered why I'm not the guy whose silhouettes on the shade. I couldn't hide the tears in my eyes. 
Lost control and rang your bell, I was sore,;let me in or else I'll beat down your door*
*Saw two strangers who had been two silhouettes on the shade, My heart skipped a beat I was on the wrong street. 
Rushed down to your house with wings on my feet, Loved you like I've never loved you my sweet. Vowed that you and I would be, two silhouettes on the shade. All of our days two silhouettes on the shade.” 


*

----------


## Citizen X

*his one is dedicated to you Princess!

That thing you do: The Wonders*
*“You,
Doin' that thing you do, 
Breaking my heart into a million pieces,
Like you always do 
And you,
Don't mean to be cruel,
You never even knew about the heartache,
I've been going through 
Well I try and try to forget you girl,
But it's just so hard to do,
Every time you do that thing you do 

I,Know all the games you play,
And I'm gonna find a way to let you know that,
You'll be mine someday 
'Cause we,
Could be happy can't you see,
If you'd only let me be the one to hold you,
And keep you here with me 
'Cause I try and try to forget you girl,
But it's just so hard to do,
Every time you do that thing you do

I don't ask a lot girl,
But I know one thing's for sure, 
It's the love I haven't got girl,
And I just can't take it anymore 

'Cause we,
Could be happy can't you see,
If you'd only let me be the one to hold you,
And keep you here with me 
Cause it hurts me so just to see you go,
Around with someone new,
And if I know you you're doin' that thing,
Every day just doin' that thing,
I can't take you doing that thing you do.”


*

----------


## Citizen X

*Falling in love again: Rocking Horse band*

*This song is proudly South African and takes me way back to 1993!** 94.7 used to play this song quite often in 1993 and 1994.*
*They are , in my opinion, South Africa’s best country group! Tony Ridgway, Clive Ridgway and Barry Buret,* 

*“Every day it’s hustle and bustle surviving in a modern world,*
*9 to 5 simply staying alive, it ain’t easy,*
*But then I look at you in the morning as you wipe the sleep from your eyes,*
*You smile and smile that sends my heart reeling!*
*And, I go falling in love in again(falling in love again),*
*Each time I seem to discover something new*
*Oh what a feeling, falling in love with you!*
*I’ve seen the way they love in the movies,*
*Dreaming on a silver screen*
*Whatever we’ve got isn’t as bright and hot but it’s real!*
*But when you the best of friends, the honeymoon never ends!*
*You just keep on falling in love over and over*
*And, I go falling in love in again(falling in love again),*
*You the only one for me, my lover and my friend*
*Darling our love story will never end!”*

----------


## Citizen X

*Ek wil n los lappie wees!*
*Loslappie: Kurt Darren*
*"Koor:
O, ek wil huistoe gaan na mamma toe
Die rivier is vol, my trane rol
en bokkie wat vannand by my wil lê,
sy kan maar lê, ek is 'n loslappie

O, ek wil huistoe gaan na mamma toe
Die rivier is vol, my trane rol
en bokkie wat vannand by my wil lê,
sy kan maar lê, ek is 'n loslappie

Ek wens ek vlerke soos 'n arend
dan vlieg ek maar vie ewig oor die see
dan vlieg ek na die arms van my moeder
en daar sal ek bly tot die dood

Koor:
O, ek wil huistoe gaan na mamma toe
Die rivier is vol, my trane rol
en bokkie wat vannand by my wil lê,
sy kan maar lê, ek is 'n loslappie

O, ek wil huistoe gaan na mamma toe
Die rivier is vol, my trane rol
en bokkie wat vannand by my wil lê,
sy kan maar lê, ek is 'n loslappie

Ek wens ek het vlerke soos 'n engeltjie
dan vlieg ek deur die tronk se tralies heen
dan vlieg ek na die arms van my moeder
en daar sal ek bly tot die dood

Koor:
O, ek wil huistoe gaan na mamma toe
Die rivier is vol, my trane rol
en bokkie wat vannand by my wil lê,
sy kan maar lê, ek is 'n loslappie

O, ek wil huistoe gaan na mamma toe
Die rivier is vol, my trane rol
en bokkie wat vannand by my wil lê,
sy kan maar lê, ek is 'n loslappie”*

----------


## tec0

Now this song from AMON AMARTH bares relation to what people see and what we know is true within ourselves.  

*The Hero*

The blade I swing
Is black as night
Black as my soulless heart
It bears the burden
Of many lives
But I don't feel remorse

I lent my sword
To anyone
Willing to pay the price
No regrets for
What I've done
A mercenary's life

But there i was
On battleground
Until I felt the jaws of death
Cut into my flesh
*Defending old and weak
But I did not retreat
*
Now, here I lie
In my own blood
*And strangers cry for me*
I'm prepared to meet the gods
I wish they'd let me be

*I don't deserve
Their sympathy
I know who I am
My soul is death and misery
I am an evil man*

I rest in my blood
Soon I will face the gods
Strangers cry for me
I wish they'd let me be

Show no sympathy
Shed no tears for me
I know who I am
I am an evil man

I know who I am
I am an evil man

----------

Citizen X (08-Apr-12)

----------


## Citizen X

*How wonderfully macabre! I like it Tec0!*

----------

tec0 (08-Apr-12)

----------


## tec0

If there ever was a voice that stole my mind and left me breathless then it is the voice of Tarja Turunen. Her voice brings me peace even in my darkest hours...     

*I Feel Immortal.*

Whenever I Wake Up
I'm Lost And Always Afraid
It's Never The Same Place
I Close My Eyes To Escape
The Walls Around Me

And I Drift Away
Inside The Silence
Overtakes The Pain
In My Dreams

I Feel Immortal
I Am Not Scared
No, I Am Not Scared
I Feel Immortal
When I Am There
When I Am There

Whenever I Wake Up
The Shards Of Us Cut Within
Always The Same Day
Frozen All In The Fringe
I Surrender To The Sleep
And Leave The Hurt Behind Me
There's No Death To Feel
In My Dreams

I Feel Immortal
I Am Not Scared
No, I Am Not Scared
I Feel Immortal
When I Am There
When I Am There

So Far Or Right Beside Me
So Close But They Can't Find Me
Slowly, Time Forgets Me
I'm Lonely, Only Dreaming

I Feel Immortal
I Am Not Scared
No, I Am Not Scared
I Feel Immortal
When I Am There
When I Am There

I Feel Immortal
And I Am Not Scared

----------

Citizen X (09-Apr-12)

----------


## Citizen X

*Tarja Soile Susanna Turunen Cabuli apparently has a vocal range of 3 octaves! Shes also quite a learned woman and studied extensively in her life. Shes not only a singer but also an effective songwriter. Nice looking woman too! I love the way she describes the escapism of dreams.
*Whenever I Wake Up
The Shards Of Us Cut Within
Always The Same Day
Frozen All In The FringI Surrender To The Sleep
And Leave The Hurt Behind Me
There's No Death To Feel
In My Dreams

----------

tec0 (09-Apr-12)

----------


## Citizen X

*This song of Dire Straits just means so much to me in so many different ways. Living in a desert is challenging at the best of times. In a real desert, the days are extremely hot and the nights are freezing cold. Everything is scarce and everyday is a different challenge. I am in a desert of sorts. This song always gives me some form of comfort.....
Brothers In Arms lyrics
Songwriters: Knopfler, Mark;

These mist covered mountains
Are a home now for me
But my home is the lowlands
And always will be

Some day youll return to
Your valleys and your farms
And youll no longer burn
To be brothers in arms

Through these fields of destruction
Baptisms of fire
Ive witnessed your suffering
As the battles raged higher

And though we were hurt so bad
In the fear and alarm
You did not desert me
My brothers in arms

There's so many different worlds
So many different suns
And we have just one world
But we live in different ones

Now the sun's gone to hell
And the moon's riding high
Let me bid you farewell
Every man has to die

But it's written in the starlight
And every line on your palm
We're fools to make war
On our brothers in arms

*

----------

tec0 (11-Apr-12)

----------


## tec0

Indeed a good song for many reasons, It just echo that finality as if the mind actually accepting its fate. But also it underlines the uselessness of war.

Now the sun's gone to hell
And the moon's riding high
Let me bid you farewell
Every man has to die

But it's written in the starlight
And every line on your palm
We're fools to make war
On our brothers in arms”

----------

Citizen X (11-Apr-12)

----------


## Citizen X

*One of my favorite bubblegum pop bands of the 80s is Madness. They were manic and self indulgent. Two qualities which simply must be present in bubblegum pop for me..*
*
Madness achieved most of their success in the early to mid 1980s. Both Madness and UB40 spent 214 weeks on the UK singles charts over the course of the decade, holding the record for most weeks spent by a group in the 1980s UK singles charts. However, Madness achieved this in a shorter time period (19801986).*
*
It Must Be Love Lyrics By Madness
*
*I never thought I'd miss you
Half as much as I do
And I never thought I'd feel this way
The way I feel about you
As soon as I wake up
Every night, every day
I know that it's you I need
To take the blues away

It must be love, love, love,
It must be love, love, love,
Nothing more, nothing less
Love is the best 

How can it be that we can
Say so much without words?
Bless you and bless me
Bless the bees
And the birds
I've got to be near you
Every night, every day
I couldn't be happy
Any other way 

It must be love, love, love,
It must be love, love, love,
Nothing more, nothing less
Love is the best.


*

----------


## Citizen X

*Joanna: Kool & the Gang*
*Joanna, who were you on our planet that inspired a pop group to write and sing a song about you????*

*"Joanna, I love you
You're the one, the one for me*

*I'm in love and I won't lie
She's my girl and always on my mind
She gives me her love and a feeling that's right
Never lets me down, especially at night*
*So, I'm gonna do the best I can
To please that girl and be her only man
You see, she picks me up when I'm feeling low
And that's why, baby
I've got to let you know*
*Joanna, I love you, You're the one
The one for me, Oh, baby
Got to be the one, The one for me, She's the kind of girl
Makes you feel nice, So, I'll try my best
To do what's right, I take her for a ride
Everything's fine*
*Joanna, I love you
You're the one
The one for me*
*Searched so far, Searched so long
To find someone someone to count on
Now I feel I've got it right here
Found it in you, baby, You, my dear
We can do all night, so nice
We'll have it all and everything will be alright
I'm promising you, take it from me
Take it home, baby

*

----------


## Citizen X

*I touch myself, oh really???*
*In 1991, Autralian band, the Divinyls released a song entitled , “I touch myself.”*
*I Touch Myself lyrics

“I love myself, I want you to love me
When I'm feelin' down, I want you above me
I search myself, I want you to find me
I forget myself, I want you to remind me

I don't want anybody else
When I think about you
I touch myself
I don't want anybody else
Oh no, oh no, oh no

You're the one who makes me happy honey
You're the sun who makes me shine
When you're around I'm always laughing
I want to make you mine
I close my eyes
And see you before me
Think I would die
If you were to ignore me
A fool could see
Just how much I adore you
I get down on my knees
I'd do anything for you

I don't want anybody else
When I think about you
I touch myself
I don't want anybody else
Oh no, oh no, oh no
I don't want anybody else
When I think about you
I touch myself
I don't want anybody else
Oh no, oh no, oh no

I want you
I don't want anybody else
And when I think about you
I touch myself
Ooh, oooh, oooooh, aaaaaah

I don't want anybody else
When I think about you
I touch myself
I don't want anybody else
Oh no, oh no, oh no”





*

----------


## rfnel

> If there ever was a voice that stole my mind and left me breathless then it is the voice of Tarja Turunen. Her voice brings me peace even in my darkest hours...


I can't argue with you - I used to listen to Nightwish quite often, and Tarja has one of the most incredible voices I've ever heard.

----------

tec0 (16-Apr-12)

----------


## Citizen X

*Tarja Turunen is not just a metal chick! She attended the Sibelius Academy in Finland. This is a music university. This is one of the biggest universities in Europe and was founded in 1882. Some interesting history about this university alone! The primary degree it offers is the* *Master of Music (MMus) degree.*
*She also attended the* *Hochschule für Musik in Germany, a beautiful university with breathtaking scenery. She’s also a rebel chick and as such was dismissed by her band in 2005. Her first interest was actually classical music and not metal..again a nice looking woman too!*

----------

tec0 (03-Aug-12)

----------


## Citizen X

*80s bubblegum pop always puts me in a good mood. A single song can change what was originally a miserable day. I too have suitcase of memories. The 80s would not be the 80s without Cyndi Lauper and her song time after time. Cyndi co wrote this song in 1985*
*Time After Time* 
*Cyndi Lauper* 
*Lying in my bed I hear the clock tick,
And I think of you
Caught up in circles, confusion
Is nothing new!
Flashback warm nights
Almost left behind
**Suitcase of memories,
**Time after..... 

Sometimes you picture me 
I'm walking too far ahead
You're calling to me, I can't hear
What you said 
Then you say go slow 
I fall behind 
**The second hand unwinds

**If you're lost you can look and you will find me
Time after time
If you fall I will catch you I'll be waiting 
Time after time

After my picture fades and darkness has 
Turned to gray
Watching through windows you're wondering
If I'm OK
Secrets stolen from deep inside
The drum beats out of time 

If you're lost you can look and you will find me
Time after time
If you fall I will catch you I'll be waiting 
Time after time


*

----------


## Citizen X

*Sometimes I feel like I’m living on borrowed time*
*John Lennon* 
*“When I was younger
Living confusion and deep despair
When I was younger ah hah
Living illusion of freedom and power 

When I was younger
Full of ideas and broken dreams (my friend)
When I was younger ah hah
Everything simple but not so clear 

Living on borrowed time
Without a thought for tomorrowLiving on borrowed time
Without a thought for tomorrow 

Now I am older
The more that I see the less that I know for sure
Now I am older ah hah
The future is brighter and now is the hour 

Living on borrowed time
Without a thought for tomorrow
Living on borrowed time
Without a thought for tomorrow 

Good to be older
Would not exchange a single day or a year
Good to be older ah hah
Less complications everything clear 

Living on borrowed time
Without a thought for tomorrow
Living on borrowed time
Without a thought for tomorrow”*

----------


## Citizen X

*"Reggae music can't refuse it
So give us what we want and mek we gwan"*
*The case for Reggae Music*
*I fell in love with reggae music in the summer of 1986. For reggae to be reggae it simply must have a certain content: Love, politics , social issues and God. The breath of life was breathed into reggae in the 60s. The most common characteristic of reggae is its rhythmic accents on the off beat. This is mostly accomplished by guitar but can be done with piano as well. Bob Marley provided that the word reggae had Spanish roots and meant the kings music.The liner notes of To the King, a compilation of Christian gospel reggae, suggest that the word reggae was derived from the Latin regi meaning "to the king.*
*I was initially attracted to reggae for two reasons, the love songs were potent and essentially required a tropical sunset beach with you and your partner. It was more than this though that caused me to fall in love with this music. It is music that praises God of your understanding. Im Christian by faith so the God of my understanding is Jesus Christ. For reggae to be reggae you simply had to incorporate verses from the Bible in it.Seems to remind me of the days in Jericho, when we were chanting down Jericho wall!*
*There was a reason why Jesus said to the Pharisees,  The prostitutes will get to the kingdom of heaven before you! If you study the genealogy of Jesus in the book of Matthew you will have to find that Rahab, the prostitute, the one who spied for the Israelites, is included in the geneology of Jesus Christ*
*Matthew 21:31 Which of the two did what his father wanted?" "The first," they answered. Jesus said to them, "I tell you the truth, the tax collectors and the prostitutes are entering the kingdom of God ahead of you.*
*In Matthew 1:5 Rahab, the prostitute, is mentioned as one of 5 women in the genealogy of Matthew. This is not a personal opinion, this is what the Bible says!*
*The Biblical account of Jericho is simple. Joshua, the successor of Moses took instructions from God to march around the city once every day for six days On the seventh day they were to march around the city seven times and the priests were to blow their ram's horns. This Joshua did, and he commanded his people not to give a war-cry until he told them to do so. On the seventh day, after marching around the city the seventh time, the priests sounded their ram's horns, and Joshua ordered the people to shout. The walls of the city collapsed, and the Israelites were able to charge straight into the city*
*So to appreciate the aforementioned in one potent song I give you Chant down Babylon by Bob Marley*
*They essentially chanted down the walls of Jericho with music*
*Chant Down Babylon: Bob Marley
Come we go burn down Babylon one more time
Come we go chant down Babylon one more time
(Come we go chant down Babylon);
For them soft! Yes, them soft! Them soft! Yes, them soft! (ah-yoy!)
So come we go chant down Babylon one more time

Men see their dreams and aspiration-a
Crumble in front of their face,
And all of their wicked intention
To destroy the human race.

And how I know - and how I know - and that's how I know:
A Reggae Music, mek we chant down Babylon;
With music, mek we chant down Babylon;
This music, mek we chant down Babylon;
This music, come we chant down Babylon.

Me say, Music you're - music you're the key,
Talk to who? Please talk to me,
Bring the voice of - of the Rastaman,
Communicating to - 'cating to everyone.

How I (know) - how I know, how I (know) - how I know -
And that's how I know:
A Reggae Music, chant down - chant down - chant down Babylon,
Chant down Babylon, chant down Babylon,
Chant down Babylon!
Reggae Music, chant down Babylon!

*

----------

tec0 (23-Apr-12)

----------


## Blurock

Yeah man! Reggae just grows on you.

I remember when The Israelites by Desmond Dekker was a hit in 1969. At first I did not like it, but it had such a catchy off-beat rhythm that we just could not resist.

	Get up in the morning, slaving for bread, sir,
        So that every mouth can be fed.
        Poor me,the Israelites, sir	

Although we never played reggae in our band, we used to sing along with the radio, misinterpreting the words as  "Wake up in the morning, baked beans for breakfast"..... :Stick Out Tongue: 

Bob Marley is of course the king of reggae and is still very popular all over. :Rockon:

----------

Citizen X (23-Apr-12)

----------


## tec0

The weather is cold, I haven't slept in about 30 hours now and for the most part the day seems to be gloomy and morbid. So I normally listen to some very controversial Music. One of the songs I enjoy is Sirenia the song "On the Wane" I love the poetry in this song it just works 

Do you live a lie?
Are you lost in life?
On the wane tonight
like every night

Do you live a lie?
Would you like to try?
In this world of vainly missions
I'm a god of superstition

*Would you grant me a savage prison?
within the walls of your decisions
If you hurt me I won't recover
Don't you turn me down

We are all living a lie
would you like to try?
In these halls of time
we are all giving
in for another day
We shall pass away
on the break of day
We're lost anyway*

Do you live a lie?
Do you stand me by?
Would you cope for my existence?
Would you last or cease persistence?

I'm the moon and the seventh dreamer
you're the hewn and a lost redeemer
Heavenworks for a welkin at dusk
you're a frail outcast

"Recall the fragments of a broken life
just like a shattered soul divine
You are the treason-reflecting eyes
You are the darkness that sets in every light"
Do you live a lie?
Are you lost in life?
On the wane tonight
like every night

Do you live a lie?
Would you like to try?
In this world of vainly missions
I'm a god of superstition

Would you grant me a savage prison?
within the walls of your decisions
If you hurt me I won't recover
Don't you turn me down

We are all living a lie
would you like to try?
In these halls of time
we are all giving
in for another day
We shall pass away
on the break of day
We're lost anyway

Do you live a lie?
Do you stand me by?
Would you cope for my existence?
Would you last or cease persistence?

I'm the moon and the seventh dreamer
you're the hewn and a lost redeemer
Heavenworks for a welkin at dusk
you're a frail outcast

"Recall the fragments of a broken life
just like a shattered soul divine
You are the treason-reflecting eyes
You are the darkness that sets in every light"

----------

Citizen X (23-Apr-12)

----------


## Citizen X

*Tec0, it quite clear, you have a thing for Finish and Norway metal chicks! I too am an insomniac.*
*The following speaks volumes, you know it is as it is!*
*"We are all living a lie
would you like to try?
In these halls of time
we are all giving
in for another day
We shall pass away
on the break of day
We're lost anyway"
*
*Israelites was Desmond’s first international hit.** I’m generally very good at putting reggae songs into it’s historical meaning. This song however remains a mystery to me. I’m not entirely sure of what message Desmond wanted to deliver. At times the lyrics are funny and at other times its lyrics speaks volumes of the pain a man can experience in this life.* 
*“Shirt them a-tear up, trousers are gone. 
I don't want to end up like Bonnie and Clyde. 
Poor me, the Israelite. Aah.

After a storm there must be a calm. 
They catch me in the farm. You sound the alarm. 
Poor me, the Israelite. Aah.

Poor me, the Israelite. 
I wonder who I'm working for. 
Poor me, Israelite, 
I look a-down and out, sir.”

*

----------

tec0 (23-Apr-12)

----------


## Citizen X

*I love the general attitude of our South African men(It's a guy thing1). The fairer sex’s response to such attitude is equally compelling! Answer me this, were there not times in your life as a man when all you really needed and wanted was a ‘weekend special?” A night when you don’t want to talk, you don’t want to go out to the movies.You don’t want to wine and dine anyone, you don’t want to relate. You don’t need or want a love reaction or an emotional connection. You just want a weekend special!!!!!*

*Brenda Fassie
**“You don’t come around to see me in the week,*
*You don’t have a chance to call me on the phone,*
*You don’t come around to see me in the week*
*BUT Friday night, yes I know, I must be ready for you, just ready for you, just waiting for you!*
*I’m no weekend, weekend special, I’m no weekend, weekend special*
*Another lonely night on my own again so I long for your love, I need your touch,*
*Yes, I do*
*I’m no weekend special, I’m no weekend special, I’m no weekend special.”*
*What a tragic loss of a South African Daughter to crack cocaine!!!*

----------

tec0 (23-Apr-12)

----------


## Citizen X

*THE PRETENDERS: Don't Get Me Wrong*
*I love the Pretenders and Chrissie Hynde in particular.** She was a stunning woman in her time. She’s the original female voice of UB40’s “I got you babe” They created a magical moment in musical concert history where she joined Ali Cambell on stage for “I got you babe,” There was one part of the song that was purposely paused for a spectacular fireworks display. The band is not without its painful moments in the form of death of members due to drug overdose.**“She was involved with early versions of The Clash and The Damned.”* 
*Now see how Bob Marley unpacks these facts quite nicely in his song “Punky Reggae Party.”*
*“Im sayin the Wailers will be there,the Damned, the Jam, the Clash ,Maytals will be there. Dr. Feelgood too!Its a punky reggae party and its tonight
its a punky reggae party and its alright.”*

*“Don't get me wrong
If I'm looking kind of dazzled
I see neon lights
Whenever you walk by*
*Don't get me wrong
If you say hello and I take a ride
Upon a sea where the mystic moon
Is playing havoc with the tide
Don't get me wrong*
*Don't get me wrong
If I'm acting so distracted
I'm thinking about the fireworks
That go off when you smile*
*Don't get me wrong
If I split like light refracted
I'm only off to wander
Across a moonlit mile*
*Once in awhile
Two people meet
Seemingly for no reason
They just pass on the street
Suddenly thunder, showers everywhere
Who can explain the thunder and rain
But there's something in the air!!*
*Don't get me wrong
If I come and go like fashion
I might be great tomorrow
But hopeless yesterday*
*Don't get me wrong
If I fall in the 'mode of passion'
It might be unbelievable
But let's not say so long
It might just be fantastic
Don't get me wrong”*

----------


## Citizen X

*Ever being in love with a beautiful woman?*
*When you in love with a beautiful woman: Dr HooK*
*“When you're in love with a beautiful woman it's hard
When you're in love with a beautiful woman you know its hard
'Cause everybody wants her, everybody loves her
Everybody wants to take your baby home

When you're in love with a beautiful woman you watch your friends
When you're in love with a beautiful woman it never ends
You know that is crazy and you wanna trust her
Then somebody hangs up when you answer the phone

When you're in love with a beautiful woman you go it alone
Maybe it's just an ego problem, problem is that I've been fooled before
By fair-weather friends and faint hearted lovers
And every time it happens it just convinces me more

When you're in love with a beautiful woman you watch her eyes
When you're in love with a beautiful woman you look for lies
'Cause everybody tempts her everybody tells her
She's the most beautiful woman they know

When you're in love with a beautiful woman you go it alone”*

----------


## Citizen X

*Yahweh*
*Classic Reggae simply will not be reggae if an artist, singer, song writer and band did not dedicate some of the songs to God of their understanding. I’m not Rastafarian, but I do understand its origins and belief system.*
*YHWH( how do you pronounce it?) you can’t not without the addition of one or more vowels. Yahweh(much better for pronounciation) and that was the reason it was changed. God according to my understanding and faith is Yahweh, aka, Jehovah aka The Lord aka Jesus Christ(and I acknowledge and respect my fellow human beings expressing their beliefs according to God of their understanding.*
*Bob Marley made numerous songs about God according to his understanding. He utilised several verses from the Bible in his songs.* 
*We’ll be forever loving Jah: Bob Marley*
*"Forever Loving Jah"*
*We'll be forever loving Jah;
We'll be forever loving Jah!

Some they say see them walking up the street;
They say we're going wrong to all the people we meet;
But-a we won't worry, we won't shed no tears:
We found a way to cast away the fears,
Forever, yeah!

(We'll be forever loving Jah) We'll be forever!
(We'll be forever loving Jah) Forever, yes, and forever!
(We'll be forever loving Jah) There'll be no end.

So, old man river, don't cry for me;
i’ve got a running stream of love you see.
So, no matter what stages - oh stages -
Stages - stages they put us through,
We'll never be blue
No matter what rages, oh rages,
Changes - rages they put us through,
We'll never be blue:
We'll be forever, yeah!

'Cause only a fool lean upon -
Lean upon his own misunderstanding, oh ho, oh, yeah!
And then what has been hidden
From the wise and the prudent
Been revealed to the babe and the suckling
In everything, in every way, I say, yeah!


'Cause just like a tree planted - planted by the rivers of water
That bring forth fruits - bring forth fruits in due season;
Everything in life got its purpose,
Find its reason in every season,
Forever, yeah!

(We'll be forever loving Jah) We'll be forever!
(We'll be forever loving Jah) On and on and on!
(We'll be forever loving Jah) We'll be forever, yes, yes -
(We'll be forever loving Jah) "

*

----------


## AndyD

I like songs with good imagery, songs when you close your eyes you see the events unfolding in your minds eye that the lyrics are about. Here's one from my youth that has always been one of my favourites ever since I first heard it;

DOWN IN THE TUBE STATION AT MIDNIGHT

-The Jam- (Paul Weller)

The distant echo -
of faraway voices boarding faraway trains
To take them home to
the ones that they love and who love them forever
The glazed, dirty steps - repeat my own and reflect my thoughts
Cold and uninviting, partially naked
Except for toffee wrapers and this morning's papers
Mr. Jones got run down
Headlines of death and sorrow - they tell of tomorrow
Madmen on the rampage
And I'm down in the tube station at midnight
I fumble for change - and pull out the Queen
Smiling, beguiling
I put in the money and pull out a plum
Behind me
Whispers in the shadows - gruff blazing voices
Hating, waiting
"Hey boy" they shout - "have you got any money?"
And I said - "I've a little money and a take away curry,
I'm on my way home to my wife.
She'll be lining up the cutlery,
You know she's expecting me
Polishing the glasses and pulling out the cork"
And I'm down in the tube station at midnight

I first felt a fist, and then a kick
I could now smell their breath
They smelt of pubs and Wormwood Scrubs
And too many right wing meetings
My life swam around me
It took a look and drowned me in its own existence
The smell of brown leather
It blended in with the weather
It filled my eyes, ears, nose and mouth
It blocked all my senses
Couldn't see, hear, speak any longer
And I'm down in the tube station at midnight
I said I was down in the tube station at midnight

The last thing that I saw
As I lay there on the floor
Was "Jesus Saves" painted by an atheist nutter
And a British Rail poster read "Have an Awayday - a cheap holiday -
Do it today!"
I glanced back on my life
And thought about my wife
'cause they took the keys and she'll think its me
And I'm down in the tube station at midnight
The wine will be flat and the curry's gone cold
I'm down in the tube station at midnight
Don't want to go down in a tube station at midnight

----------

Citizen X (27-Apr-12), tec0 (26-Apr-12)

----------


## tec0

Another little something that I enjoy It just helps me to bend my reality. 



*Epica "Illusive Consensus"*

So sweet caress, never long to last!
You entered my soul and gave hope to my life.

*So sweet caress, never hope to last!
You left me behind all alone and aghast
Captured inside such an austere Elysium*

Imperfect feelings, futile grief
Love a device against all solitude
As it all went on, the love became
A field in a dream that once had been real

So sweet caress, never long to last!
Destroy this illusion we need a change of fate!
Your frantic thoughts are only a condemned cry

Primo somniare videbamur deinde veritas se praecipitavit

*I secretly longed for something which had never existed*

First I thought it was a dream but then it smashed into reality
Beautiful on the outside, decayed deeply within

I secretly longed for something which had never existed

Devoted to a body without a soul

Numquam non tibi diffidam

----------


## Citizen X

*Yes, music does indeed have that effect. It paints a picture for you!’ Down in the Tube Station at midnight,’ is very upbeat, it’s not a slow moving song but does have a serious message*
*
“I first felt a fist, and then a kick
I could now smell their breath
They smelt of pubs and Wormwood Scrubs
And too many right wing meetings
My life swam around me
It took a look and drowned me in its own existence
The smell of brown leather
It blended in with the weather
It filled my eyes, ears, nose and mouth
It blocked all my senses
Couldn't see, hear, speak any longer
And I'm down in the tube station at midnight
I said I was down in the tube station at midnight”*
*Okay, so it’s not really that nice to be “down in the tude at the midnight station.” It does rather quite effectively create imagery: Late at night, smell of beer and noise and environment of a pub. The smell of leather, leather has a characteristic smell that only genuine leather can emit.*
*A song that conjures up imagery of a railway track and train sounds on a quite night: Definitely the very song I plagiarized to impress this cute chick several years ago. “Somebody: Depeche Mode.” I used the words of that song and sold it to her as my own poetry. The very next week not one but all the radio stations played that song! Give me a break, I was young and insecure. Going forward I will acknowledge the source of all the lyrics I use!!*

----------


## Citizen X

*Frankie Valli
Can't Take My Eyes Off You :*
*Frankie Vallie gave the breathe of life to the song”Can’t take my eyes off you,” in 1967.* *In my opinion Heath Ledger immortalized the song in the movie ’10 things I hate about you.’ He won this chick’s heart in a very creative manner using the song, ‘can’t take my eyes off you.” Check out this video, really classic!
**

“You're just too good to be true
Can't take my eyes off of you
You'd be like heaven to touch
I wanna hold you so much
At long last love has arrived
And I thank God I'm alive
You're just too good to be true
Can't take my eyes off of you

Pardon the way that I stare
There's nothing else to compare
The sight of you leaves me weak
There are no words left to speak
So if you feel like I feel
Please let me know that it's real
You're just too good to be true
Can't take my eyes off of you

I love you baby and if it's quite all right
I need you baby to warm the lonely nights
I love you baby, trust in me when I say
Oh pretty baby, don't bring me down I pray
Oh pretty baby, now that I've found you stay
And let me love you baby, let me love you”


*

----------


## Citizen X

The general perception is that men should not or are not capable of expressing emotion. Should they express emotion there is that tendency of a certain circle of people that will see them as unmanly on the basis of expressing emotion.
Some of the most manly characters, the real macoy cowboy style male singers and song writers expressed emotion rather quite efficiently.! Roy Orbison: Crying; Manhattans and Barry White: Hurt and  Stevie Wonder: Lately... just to name a few...I give you 100% manly emotion!
1.Hurt: Manhattans
“You made a promise
And you broke it
He could never love you like I do
Ooh, I feel so bad

Hurt, to think
That you lied to me
Hurt, way down
Deep inside of me

You said your love was true
And we'd never part
Now, you've found someone new
And it breaks my heart
I'm hurt

Hurt, much more
Than you'll ever know
Hurt, because
I still love you so

But even though you hurt me
Like no one else could do
I would never, never hurt you

Even though you've taken
Your love from me
Baby, I want you back
I'll never hurt you

I'll never hurt you
Oh, no, no, no, no, no, no, no
I'll never hurt you
I'll never hurt you .”

2.Crying: Roy Orbison


“I was all right for a while, I could smile for a while
But I saw you last night, you held my hand so tight
As you stopped to say "Hello"
Aww you wished me well, you couldn't tell

That I'd been cry-i-i-ng over you, cry-i-i-ng over you
Then you said "so long". left me standing all alone
Alone and crying, crying, crying cry-i-ing
It's hard to understand but the touch of your hand
Can start me crying

I thought that I was over you but it's tru-ue, so true
I love you even more than I did before but darling what can I do-o-o-o
For you don't love me and I'll always be

Cry-i-i-i-ng over you, cry-i-i-i-ng over you
Yes, now you're gone and from this moment on
I'll be crying, crying, crying, cry-i-i-ing
Yeah crying, crying, o-o-o-o-ver you”






Lately:Stevie Wonder

“Lately, I have had the strangest feeling
With no vivid reason here to find
Yet the thought of losing you's been hanging
'round my mind 

Far more frequently you're wearing perfume
With you say no special place to go
But when I ask will you be coming back soon
You don't know, never know 

Well, I'm a man of many wishes
Hope my premonition misses
But what I really feel my eyes won't let me hide
Cause they always start to cry
Cause this time could mean goodbye 

Lately I've been staring in the mirror
Very slowly picking me apart
Trying to tell myself I have no reason
with your heart 

Just the other night while you were sleeping
I vaguely heard you whisper someone's name
But when I ask you of the thoughts your keeping
You just say nothing's changed 

Well, I'm a man of many wishes
I hope my premonition misses
But what I really feel my eyes won't let me hide
Cause they always start to cry
Cause this time could mean goodbye, goodbye 

Oh, I'm a man of many wishes
I hope my premonition misses
But what I really feel my eyes won't let me hide
Cause they always start to cry
Cause this time could mean goodbye”

----------


## Citizen X

*My perception of music: I give you “Get into the groove: Madonna*
* Words of the masculine gender shall be deemed to include the feminine and vice versa**
“And you can dance for inspiration
Come on, I'm waiting

Get into the groove
Boy, you've got to prove
Your love to me, yeah

Get up on your feet, yeah
Step to the beat
Boy, what will it be?

Music can be such a revelation
Dancing around you, feel the sweet sensation
We might be lovers if the rhythm's right
I hope this feeling never ends tonight

Only when I'm dancing can I feel this free
At night I lock the doors, where no one else can see
I'm tired of dancing here all by myself
Tonight, I wanna dance with someone else

Get into the groove
Boy, you've got to prove
Your love to me, yeah

Get up on your feet, yeah
Step to the beat
Boy, what will it be?

Gonna get to know you in a special way
This doesn't happen to me every day
Don't try to hide it, love wears no disguise
I see the fire burning in your eyes
[ Lyrics from: http://www.lyricsmode.com/lyrics/m/m...he_groove.html ]
Only when I'm dancing can I feel this free
At night I lock the doors, where no one else can see
I'm tired of dancing here all by myself
Tonight, I wanna dance with someone else

Get into the groove
Boy, you've got to prove
Your love to me, yeah

Get up on your feet, yeah
Step to the beat
Boy, what will it be?

Live out your fantasy here, with me
Just let the music set you free
Touch my body and move in time
Now I know, you're mine

Live out your fantasy here, with me
Just let the music set you free
Touch my body and move in time
Now I know, you're mine

Get into the groove
Boy, you've got to prove
Your love to me, yeah

Get up on your feet, yeah
Step to the beat
Boy, what will it be?”



**

*

----------


## AndyD

I have to be honest, I rarely enjoy music about love, I always think that the song invariable falls short of the real thing. I enjoy well written protest songs and very much like songs with a degree of humour which removes the feeling they're trying to take themselves too seriously. One band that springs to mind who mastered this in my opinion was The Smiths. They were very original, somewhat morbid on occasions but the tune didn't necessarily fit the lyrics. Throw in Johnny Marr who was possible one of the most underrated guitarists of that era and in my book you had a great recipe.

Girlfriend In A Coma

Girlfriend in a coma, I know
I know - it's serious
Girlfriend in a coma, I know
I know - it's really serious

There were times when I could
Have "murdered" her
(But you know, I would hate
Anything to happen to her)


NO, I DON'T WANT TO SEE HER


Do you really think
She'll pull through ?
Do you really think
She'll pull through ?
Do ...


Girlfriend in a coma, I know
I know - it's serious
My, my, my, my, my, my baby, goodbye


There were times when I could
Have "strangled" her
(But you know, I would hate
Anything to happen to her)
WOULD YOU PLEASE
LET ME SEE HER !


Do you really think
She'll pull through ?
Do you really think
She'll pull through ?
Do ...
Let me whisper my last goodbyes


I know - IT'S SERIOUS

----------


## Citizen X

*Good morning Andy,*
*Music is very accommodating in that there’s a different genre that will cater to everyone.Yes, it does hold true that there is difference between the sentiments expressed in a love song and the actual relationships that people have. Our South African divorce rate attests to what you saying. A love song creates an ideal sought after. I agree with you in so far as there is difference to the happy companionship that a love song emits and our history of domestic violence. No love song applicable there! Bubble gum pop love songs are feel good music. The lyrics and music are designed to capture your imagination. I too enjoy well written protest songs and songs that are poetic master pieces. I know this song ‘Girlfriend in a coffin,’*
*Andy, I’ll tell you what: I’ll meet you halfway, with two equivalent songs to ‘Girlfriend in a Coffin,’ 1: ‘one of my turns: Roger waters and 2:’Dont leave me now:’ Roger Waters*
*“Day after day
Love turns gray
Like the skin on a dying man
Night after night
We pretend it's all right
But I have grown older
And you have grown colder
And nothing is very much fun, anymore
And I can feel
One of all my turns coming on
I feel
Cold as a razor blade
Tight as a tourniquet
Dry as a funeral drum

Run to the bedroom
In the suitcase on the left
You'll find my favorite axe
Don't look so frightened
This is just a passing phase
One of my bad days
Would you like to watch TV?
Or get between the sheets?
Or contemplate the silent freeway?
Would you like something to eat?
Would you like to learn to fly?
Would you like to see me try?
Would you like to call the cops?
Do you think it's time I stopped?
Why are you running away?” 

Don't Leave Me Now 

“Ooooh, babe
Don't leave me now.
Don't say it's the end of the road.
Remember the flowers I sent.
I need you, babe
To put through the shredder 
In front of my friends
Ooooh Babe.
Dont leave me now.
How could you go?
When you know how I need you 
To beat to a pulp on a Saturday night
Ooooh Babe.
How could you treat me this way?
Running away.
I need you, Babe.
Why are you running away?
Oooooh Babe!”*

*

*
*

*
*
My perception of music: I give you “Get into the groove: Madonna
*

*
“And you can dance for inspiration
Come on, I'm waiting

Get into the groove
Boy, you've got to prove
Your love to me, yeah

Get up on your feet, yeah
Step to the beat
Boy, what will it be?

Music can be such a revelation
Dancing around you, feel the sweet sensation
We might be lovers if the rhythm's right
I hope this feeling never ends tonight

Only when I'm dancing can I feel this free
At night I lock the doors, where no one else can see
I'm tired of dancing here all by myself
Tonight, I wanna dance with someone else

Get into the groove
Boy, you've got to prove
Your love to me, yeah

Get up on your feet, yeah
Step to the beat
Boy, what will it be?

Gonna get to know you in a special way
This doesn't happen to me every day
Don't try to hide it, love wears no disguise
I see the fire burning in your eyes
[ Lyrics from: http://www.lyricsmode.com/lyrics/m/m...he_groove.html ]
Only when I'm dancing can I feel this free
At night I lock the doors, where no one else can see
I'm tired of dancing here all by myself
Tonight, I wanna dance with someone else

Get into the groove
Boy, you've got to prove
Your love to me, yeah

Get up on your feet, yeah
Step to the beat
Boy, what will it be?

Live out your fantasy here, with me
Just let the music set you free
Touch my body and move in time
Now I know, you're mine

Live out your fantasy here, with me
Just let the music set you free
Touch my body and move in time
Now I know, you're mine

Get into the groove
Boy, you've got to prove
Your love to me, yeah

Get up on your feet, yeah
Step to the beat
Boy, what will it be?”



*

----------


## Citizen X

*Virgin Active Gym, Lenasia, is now a distant memory for me. I just don’t have that much needed time to have a workout and distress in the steamroom..I met a cute Guji chick Cherita there, in what was to be my final days at the gym. Now, I didn’t really want to ask her out or anything like that but I really wanted to tell that whenever I play Lionel Richies “Ballerina Girl,” she is the woman that comes to mind as this ballerina girl!*
*"Ballerina Girl" Lionel Richie*
*“Ballerina girl
You are so lovely
With you standing there
I'm so aware
Of how much I care for you
You are more than now
You are for always
I can see in you my dreams come true
Don't you ever go away

You make me feel like
There's nothing I can't do
And when I hold you
I only want to say
I love you

Ballerina girl
The joy you bring me
Every day and night
Holding you tight
How I've waited for your love

Sometimes I've wondered
If you'd ever come my way
Now that I've finally found you
This is where my heart will stay whoa

I'm never gonna break your heart
Never will we drift apart
'Cause all I wanna do
Is share my whole life with you

'Cause you make me feel like
There's nothing I can't do
I guess I finally realized
There's nothing else like loving you

Ballerina girl
You are so lovely
I can see in you
My dreams come true
Don't you ever go away
Ballerina Girl”*

----------


## rfnel

*Tracy Chapman - Fast Car*

You got a fast car
And I want a ticket to go anywhere
Maybe we make a deal
Maybe together we can get somewhere
Anyplace is better
Starting from zero got nothing to lose
Maybe we'll make something
But me myself I got nothing to prove

You got a fast car
And I got a plan to get us out of here
I been working at the convenience store
Managed to save just a little bit of money
We won't have to drive too far
Just 'cross the border and into the city
You and I can both get jobs
And finally see what it means to be living

You see my old man's got a problem
He live with the bottle that's the way it is
He says his body's too old for working
I say his body's too young to look like his
My mama went off and left him
She wanted more from life than he could give
I said somebody's got to take care of him
So I quit school and that's what I did

You got a fast car
But is it fast enough so we can fly away
We gotta make a decision
We leave tonight or live and die this way

I remember we were driving driving in your car
The speed so fast I felt like I was drunk
City lights lay out before us
And your arm felt nice wrapped 'round my shoulder
And I had a feeling that I belonged
And I had a feeling I could be someone, be someone, be someone

You got a fast car
And we go cruising to entertain ourselves
You still ain't got a job
And I work in a market as a checkout girl
I know things will get better
You'll find work and I'll get promoted
We'll move out of the shelter
Buy a big house and live in the suburbs

You got a fast car
And I got a job that pays all our bills
You stay out drinking late at the bar
See more of your friends than you do of your kids
I'd always hoped for better
Thought maybe together you and me would find it
I got no plans I ain't going nowhere
So take your fast car and keep on driving

You got a fast car
But is it fast enough so you can fly away
You gotta make a decision
You leave tonight or live and die this way

----------

Citizen X (29-Apr-12), tec0 (03-Aug-12)

----------


## Citizen X

*




 Originally Posted by rfnel


Tracy Chapman - Fast Car
But me myself I got nothing to prove
You gotta make a decision
You leave tonight or live and die this way


This song is refreshingly unique in that it epitomizes socio economic problems and the resolve that a couple can have to survive in spite of the odds. A couple with a bullet proof idea. The guitar work is plain magical. This song takes me way back to 1988 when I was in standard 7. Only the agile mind of Tracey Chapman can drive the point home so well. This one song  laments several  socio economic side effects: Divorce, alcoholism, poverty, unemployment....nice song! 

*

----------


## tec0

I find a lot of the lyrics to be true. 

LINKIN PARK LYRICS "By Myself"

What do I do to ignore them behind me?
Do I follow my instincts blindly?
Do I hide my pride from these bad dreams?
And give in to sad thoughts that are maddening?
Do I sit here and try to stand it?
Or do I try to catch them red-handed?
Do I trust some and get fooled by phoniness,
Or do I trust nobody and live in loneliness?
Because I can't hold on when I'm stretched so thin
I make the right moves but I'm lost within
I put on my daily facade but then
I just end up getting hurt again
By myself [myself]

[x2]
I ask why, but in my mind
I find I cant rely on myself

[Chorus:]
I cant hold on
To what I want when Im stretched so thin
Its all too much to take in
I cant hold on
To anything watching everything spin
With thoughts of failure sinking in

If I
*Turn my back Im defenseless
And to go blindly seems senseless*
*If I hide my pride and let it all go on then theyll
Take from me till everything is gone
If I let them go Ill be outdone
But if I try to catch them Ill be outrun
If Im killed by the questions like a cancer
Then Ill be buried in the silence of the answer
by myself* [myself]

[x2]
I ask why, but in my mind
I find I cant rely on myself

[Chorus]

How do you think Ive lost so much
I'm so afraid that I'm out of touch
How do you expect... I will know what to do
When all I know Is what you tell me to

[x2]
Dont you know
I cant tell you how to make it go
No matter what I do, how hard I try
I cant seem to convince myself why
Im stuck on the outside

[Chorus x2]

----------


## Citizen X

*




 Originally Posted by tec0


I find a lot of the lyrics to be true. 


*


> *Do I sit here and try to stand it?
> Or do I try to catch them red-handed?
> Do I trust some and get fooled by phoniness,
> Or do I trust nobody and live in loneliness?
> Because I can't hold on when I'm stretched so thin
> I make the right moves but I'm lost within
> I put on my daily facade but then
> I just end up getting hurt again
> By myself [myself]
> *


*
A theory is one thing but a hybrid theory is quite another! I appreciate Linkin Park purely because they’ve always kept it real. Their songs are the sum total of their memories. All the record labels that turned them down must regret the folly of their actions as Warner Bros signed them 

*

----------


## Citizen X

*Love them or hate them, the 80’s would not have being the 80’s without the Village People. So no matter what your genre of music is, if you love music as much as I do, I dedicate this one to you!*


*
“Everyone you meet, the children in the street 
are swayin' to the rhythm, there's somethin' movin' in them. 
There's no place to hide, so, why even try? 
Can't you hear it coming your way, it's here to stay. 
Music in our walk, music when we talk. 
It's really something magic, to lose it would be tragic. 
Can't you feel the sound movin' through the ground? 
Music makes the world go around. 

You can't stop the music, nobody can stop the music. 
Take the cold from snow, tell the trees, don't grow, 
tell the wind, don't blow, 'cause it's easier. 
No, you can't stop the music, nobody can stop the music. 
Take the spark from love, make the rain fall up 
'cause that's easier to do. 

Movin' with the wind since the world began, 
the beat is gonna getcha, beat is gonna getcha. 
Music for the blues, for your dancin' shoes, 
there's music in the way that we kiss, you can't resist. 
Movin' through the trees, buzzin' with the bees, 
the sound is gettin' louder, sound is gettin' louder. 
Music when we play, when we kneel to pray. 
There's music in the sound of the wind. 

You can't stop the music, nobody can stop the music. 
Take the heat from flame, try not feeling pain, 
though you try in vain it's much easier. 
No, you can't stop the music, nobody can stop the music. 
Change the master plan, take the hope from man 
'cause that's easier to do. 

On the radio, on every TV show 
for each and every reason, each and every season. 
Music when we love for the moon above, 
music for the show of life that never ends. 
Music on a plane, music on a train, 
sailing in the ocean, music in the motion. 
Music in your car, at your local bar. 
There's music when you look at a star. 

You can't stop the music, nobody can stop the music. 
Take the heat from flame, try not feeling pain, 
though you try in vain it's much easier. 
No, you can't stop the music, nobody can stop the music. 
Change the master plan, take the hope from man 
'cause that's easier to do. 

You can't stop the music, nobody can stop the music. 
Take the heat from flame, try not feeling pain, 
though you try in vain it's much easier. 
No, you can't stop the music, nobody can stop the music. 
Change the master plan, take the hope from man 
'cause that's easier to do.”
*



*

**
*
*

**
*

----------


## AndyD

> Music on a plane, music on a train,
> sailing in the ocean, music in the motion.
> Music in your car, at your local bar.
> There's music when you look at a star


Aww c'mon Vanash, you're playing with me. I just threw up a little in my mouth reading that  :Smile:

----------


## Citizen X

*Andy, hence the 'love them or hate them remark!" Music has such a quality that one person will just hate a song or a band and another person will be a fan i.e. have all their memorabilia. The village people remain responsible for “YMCA,’ been played at most parties..*
*Andy, I do appreciate the feedback though, I’m a feedback oriented person i.e. get feedback and then correct deviations etc.. I especially appreciate the feedback of TFSA regulars!To compensate for that ‘feeling the vomit in your throat’ sensation(which with the benefit of retrospect, I do apologies), here’s one you should know and like..*
*
"Everybody Wants To Rule The World" Tears for fears*
*“Welcome to your life
There's no turning back
Even while sleep
We will find you
Acting on your best behaviour
Turn your back on mother nature
Everybody wants to rule the world
It's my own design
It's my own remorse
Help me to decide
Help make the most
Of freedom and of pleasure
Nothing ever lasts forever
Everybody wants to rule the world
There's a room where the light won't find you
Holding hands while the walls come tumbling down
When they do I'll be right behind you
So glad we've almost made it
So sad they had fade it
Everybody wants to rule the world
I can't stand this indecision
Married with a lack of vision
Everybody wants to rule the world
Say that you'll never never never need it
One headline why believe it ?
Everybody wants to rule the world
All for freedom and for pleasure
Nothing ever lasts forever
Everybody wants to rule the world.”*

----------

AndyD (30-Apr-12)

----------


## Citizen X

*I’ve got some wild, wild life...*
*“Check out Mr. Businessman
Oh, ho ho
He bought some wild, wild life”
Talking heads: Wild life**
“I'm wearin'
Fur pyjamas
I ride a
Hot Potata'
It's tickling my fancy
Speak up, I can't hear you

Here on this mountaintop
Woahoho
I got some wild, wild life
I got some news to tell ya
Woahoho
About some wild, wild life
Here comes the doctor in charge
Woahoho
She's got some wild, wild life
Ain't that the way you like it?
Ho, ha!
Living wild, wild life.

I wrestle, with your conscience
You wrestle, with your partner
Sittin' on a window sill, but he
Spends time behind closed doors

Check out Mr. Businessman
Oh, ho ho
He bought some wild, wild life
On the way to the stock exchange
Oh, ho ho
He got some wild, wild life
Break it up when he opens the door
Whoahoho
He's doin' wild, wild life
I know that's the way you like it
Wo ho
Living wild, wild life

Peace of mind?
Piece of cake!
Thought control!
You get on board anytime you like

Like sittin' on pins and needles
Things fall apart, it's scientific

Sleeping on the interstate
Woah ho ah
Getting wild, wild life
Checkin' in, a checkin' out!
Uh, huh!
I got a wild, wild life
Spending all of my money and time
Oh, ho ho
Done too much wild, wild
We wanna go, where we go, where we go
Oh, ho ho!
I doing wild, wild
I know it, that's how we start
Uh, huh
Got some wild, wild life
Take a picture, here in the daylight
Oh, ho!
And it's a wild, wild life
You've grown so tall, you've grown so fast
Oh, ho ho
Wild, wild
I know that's the way you like it
Oh, ho!
Living wild wild wild wild, life.”a
*

----------


## Citizen X

*Message: You can’t reach a woman on the phone: Two different artists, two different genres: The same message: For whatever reason you can’t reach a specific woman on the phone!*
*Bob Marley : Soon Come; Roger Waters: Nobody home*

*Nobody Home: Roger waters
**“I've got a little black book with my poems in.
Got a bag, with a toothbrush and a comb in,
When I'm a good dog, they sometimes throw me a bone in.

I got elastic bands keepin my shoes on.
Got those swollen hand blues.
I Got thirteen channels of shit on the T.V. to choose from.
I've got electric light.
And I got second sight.
Got amazing powers of observation.
And that is how I know
When I try to get through 
On the telephone to you
There'll be nobody home.

I've got the obligatory Hendrix perm.
And the inevitable pinhole burns
All down the front of my favorite satin shirt.
I got nicotine stains on my fingers.
I got a silver spoon on a chain.
Got a grand piano to prop up my mortal remains.

I got wild staring eyes.
And I got a strong urge to fly.
But I got nowhere to fly to. 
Ooooh, Babe when I pick up the phone
There's still nobody home.

I've got a pair of Gohills boots
and I got fading roots”
*
*Soon come: Bob Marley*
*“Everytime I call, they tell me that you're soon come
I call you at your home, they tell me that you're soon come
I don't like hanging around or to be pushed around
I've got feelings for you know
I don't like the soon come
I call you on the phone, they tell me that you're soon come
I even call you at your home, they tell me that you're soon come
I don't like hanging around or to be pushed around”
I've got feelings for you know
I don't like the soon come”*

----------


## Citizen X

*Dedicated to the One I Love* *
“While I'm far away from you, my baby,
I know it's hard for you, my baby,
Because it's hard for me, my baby,
And the darkest hour is just before dawn---

Each night before you go to bed, my baby,
Whisper a little prayer for me my baby.
And tell all the stars above
This is dedicated to the one I love...

"Life" can never be exactly like we want it to be.
I could be satisfied knowing you love me.
But there's one thing I want you to do especially for me---
And it's something that everybody needs.

While I'm far away from you, my baby,
Whisper a little prayer for me, my baby,
Because it's hard for me, my baby,
And the darkest hour is just before dawn.

If there's one thing I want you to do especially for me
And it's something that everybody needs...

Each night before you go to bed, my baby,
Whisper a little prayer for me, my baby,
And tell all the stars above---
This is dedicated to the one I love.
This is dedicated to ....."**This song was originally written by Lowman Pauling and Ralph bass. In 1955 ‘The Shirelles,’ released a version of it. In 1967 ‘The Mamas and the Papas’ made a successful hit of it.*
*For me though, it’s the reggae version by Bitty Mclean, that does it. This song takes me back to 1994.*

----------


## Phil Cooper

To me, you have to go a LONG way to beat Queen's music - with Bohemian Rhapsody untouchable...

Stairway to Heaven by Led Zeppelin likewise grabs me.

Moody Blues also had their moments.

----------

Blurock (04-May-12), Citizen X (03-May-12)

----------


## Citizen X

Some good memories with Queen. I recall when the movie Highlander came out somewhere in 1984, I loved the movie and was captivated by the song, "It's a kind of magic," When I was just a little kid, the movie 'Flash Gordon,' with the legendary 'ming the mercyless,' also captivated me. *The title song was by Queen....*

----------


## Citizen X

*Double Dutch music video: Malcolm Mclaren
**I love this music video released in 1983 by Malcolm Mclaren for just so many reasons. It demonstrated to a global audience the sheer magic of the local South African sound at that time. 

*

----------


## Citizen X

A correlation: Music, Scripture, Legend and history…King Solomon’s mines will always ignite huge interest this globe over..
I can appreciate why UB40 named their 1983 and 1989 albums Labour of Love 1 and labour of Love 2, because it’s just that a labour of true love. To appreciate Reggae you’ll have a profound love for the history, mythology, Scripture and legends..
King Solomon and sexual healing!( The legend of the ring!) “ We’ll share the shelter of my single bed.”
If law school has taught me anything, it’s taught me to avoid a proliferation of the collateral issues, break down various arguments until the issue in dispute glare at you from that word document and have conclusions that can be logically reconciled with the premises that it’s based upon. I’ve researched this issue extensively for more than 15 years! Whilst, I hold google in high regard, i’m old school, so University library book research has been my point of departure..
“And baby, I can't hold it much longer, It's getting stronger and stronger. And when I get that feeling I want Sexual Healing. Sexual Healing, oh baby, makes me feel so fine
Helps to relieve my mind. Sexual Healing baby, is good for me
Sexual Healing is something that's good for me.Baby I got sick this morning
A sea was storming inside of me. Baby I think I'm capsizing. The waves are rising and rising and when I get that feeling. I want Sexual Healing
Sexual Healing is good for me, makes me feel so fine, it's such a rush
Helps to relieve the mind, and it's good for us, sexual Healing, baby, it's good for me
Sexual Healing is something that's good for me, and it's good for me and it's so good to me. My baby ohhh…” Sexual healing Marvin Gaye

King Solomon is common to Judaism, Christianity, Islam and Rastafarianism. Since I’m Christian by faith, the Bible will always be my logical point of departure.
The issue in dispute: Did King Solomon father a child by a mythical Queen Sheba? Did King Solomon have a unique ring(which found it’s way to the very hand of Bob Marley)?
The Bible itself does not specifically mention that King Solomon fathered a son with Queen Sheba nor does it say that he have sexual relations with her. The Bible neither confirms nor denies this. The point of departure will simply then have to be opinion based on logical deduction and inference. Clues from the Bible itself, popular legend, pseudo histories, mythologies and Israel official view on Ethiopian Jews help to draw an inference. That said, the anecdotal evidence is overwhelming. 
Marvin Gayes sexual healing is putting it very mildly when it comes to the Biblical King Solomon’s sexual needs! King Solomon had seven hundred wives and three hundred concubines, . (1Kings 11:3. Both 1 Kings 10:13 and 2 Chronicles 9:12 say that _“King Solomon gave the queen of Sheba all she desired and asked for.”_ 2 Chronicles 9:12 adds that he gave her more than she had brought to him. ‘m of the opinion that King Solomon did father a child with the legendary Queen of Sheba, that he did give her a ring to give her son and further that there is a blood line(consanguinity as we call it in the law of succession) between Kind Solomon and Ethiopia). King Solomon had a thing for women, the Bible confirms this
"_But King Solomon loved many strange women, together with the daughter of Pharaoh, women of the Moabites, Ammonites, Edomites, Zidonians, and Hittites; Of the nation which the Lord said unto the children of Israel, Ye shall not go into them, neither shall they come in unto you: for surely they will turn your heart after their gods: Solomon clave unto these in love._" (1Kings 11:1-2)
“The queen of Sheba has been called a variety of names by different peoples in different times. To King Solomon of Israel she was the Queen of Sheba. In Islamic tradition she was called Bilqis or Balqis by the Arabs, who say she came from the city of Sheba, also called Mareb, in Yemen or Arabia Felix. The Roman historian Josephus calls her Nicaule. The Ethiopian people claim her as Makeda or Maqueda. She is thought to have been born sometime in the 10th century BC.The Qur'an, the central religious text of Islam, mentions the kingdom of the Queen by name (Sheba) in the 34th Chapter. Arab sources name her Balqis, Bilqis or BilquisThe Qur'an, the central religious text of Islam, mentions the kingdom of the Queen by name (Sheba) in the 34th Chapter. Arab sources name her Balqis, Bilqis or Bilquis.”
Again, my point of departure will be stricture and only what the Bible itself says, I must emphasize this! That said it’s noteworthy what the Rastafarians ‘Kebra Negast’ says
“And the Queen rejoiced, and she went forth in order to depart, and the King set her on her way with great pomp and ceremony. And SOLOMON took her aside so that they might be alone together, and he took off the ring that was upon his little finger, and he gave it to the Queen, and said unto her, "Take [this] so that thou mayest not forget me. And if it happen that I obtain seed from thee, this ring shall be unto it a sign; and if it be a man child he shall come to me; and the peace of God be with thee! (Chapter:31).”
26 may 1991, “Israel fell into joyous celebration tonight as the Government announced the successful conclusion of an emergency airlift of 14,500 Ethiopian Jews, nearly the entire Jewish population, in just under 36 hours.” No one knows with any certainty the origins of Ethiopia's Jews, but it is clear that they observe the faith the way it was practiced before the First Temple was destroyed 2,500 years ago. They know nothing of the rabbinical teachings, Talmudic scholarship or other refinements that have been added to Judaism since then.According to their own legend, the Ethiopians are descendants of the progeny of King Solomon, who built the First Temple, and the Queen of Sheba. Other scholars believe they are a part of the lost tribe of Dan.In 1973, the Sephardic Chief Rabbi of Israel recognized the Ethiopians as Jews, allowing them to immigrate here.” “Operation Solomon airlifted almost twice as many Ethiopian Jews to Israel as Operation Moses. The operation set a world record for single-flight passenger load on May 24, 1991 when an El Al 747 carried 1,122 passengers to Israel (1,087 passengers were registered, but dozens of children hid in their mothers' robes.”
World War 2: “In 1896 Italy was defeated by a poorly armed Ethiopia. Bob Marley depicts this batter on the double sleeve of the vinyl record ‘Confrontation’Mussolini talked of avenging this humiliation, but the rest of the world saw his 1935 adventure for what it was - naked aggression against an almost defenceless state. In November 1935, thousands of Italian troops accompanied by even more native colonial "Askari" troops crossed into Tigrai from Eritrea in the north under the command of Field Marshal De Bono, an elderly and cautious officer who planned to progress slowly into the Empire. They were quickly followed by similar forces from Italian Somaliland in the south and east commanded by Marshal Graziani.”

"Is This Love" Bob Marley
I wanna love you and treat you right;
I wanna love you every day and every night:
We'll be together with a roof right over our heads;
We'll share the shelter of my single bed;
We'll share the same room, yeah! - for Jah provide the bread.
Is this love - is this love - is this love -
Is this love that I'm feelin'?
Is this love - is this love - is this love -
Is this love that I'm feelin'?
I wanna know - wanna know - wanna know now!
I got to know - got to know - got to know now!

I'm willing and able,
So I throw my cards on your table!
I wanna love you - I wanna love and treat - love and treat you right;
I wanna love you every day and every night:
We'll be together, yeah! - with a roof right over our heads;
We'll share the shelter, yeah, - of my single bed;
We'll share the same room, yeah! - for Jah provide the bread.

Is this love - is this love - is this love -
Is this love that I'm feelin'?
Is this love - is this love - is this love -
Is this love that I'm feelin'?
Wo-o-o-oah! Oh yes, I know; yes, I know - yes, I know now!
Yes, I know; yes, I know - yes, I know now!

I'm willing and able,
So I throw my cards on your table!
See: I wanna love ya, I wanna love and treat ya -
love and treat ya right.
I wanna love you every day and every night:
We'll be together, with a roof right over our heads!
We'll share the shelter of my single bed;
We'll share the same room, yeah! Jah provide the bread.
We'll share the shelter of my single bed.”

----------


## Citizen X

Bob Marley
Duppy Conqueror
Even as a kid I realised that there was much more to Reggae music than its moving music. Every single song had some form of historical, religious or mythological significance. The implication was that it ignited a need to know and understand, a real learning process. At the time, the mid 80s the problem that this posed was apparent, no google! So one had to rely on fellow reggae lovers understanding and interpretation. This simply didnt cut it for me so I resolved to buy Timothy whites book , Catch a fire: The life of Bob Marley, To date this book remains the point of departure for placing individual Marley songs into proper historical, religious and mythological context.
The concept of ghosts and evil spirits ignite interest in all communities. Our South African culture is not without its own ghosts. 
In Jamaican folklore, the Jamaica that Marley knew, such spirits are referred to as duppy, Duppy is a Jamaican Patois word of Northwest African origin meaning ghost or spirit.Much of Caribbean folklore revolves around duppies. Duppies are generally regarded as malevolent spirits.
You simply cannot separate popular opinion or popular legend from Reggae. Its impossible. In law we refer to this as facts of notoriety.
Bob Marley
Duppy Conqueror
Yes me friend, me friend
We deh 'pon street again
Yes me friend, me good friend
Dem SET ME free again

The jail bars could not hold me 
Force could not control me 
They tried to keep me down
But Jah put I around

Yes I've been accused, many times
And wrongly abused now
But through the powers of the Most High
They've got to turn me loose

Don't try to CUT ME OFF on this bridge now
I' ve got to reach Mt. Zion
So if you a BULLBUCKA, let me tell you this
I'm a duppy conqueror, conqueror

Yes me friend, me good frend
We deh'pon street again
Yes me friend me good friend
Dem say we free again

Don't try to CUT ME OFF on this bridge now
Ive got to reach Mt. Zion
So if you a BULLBUCKA, let me tell you this
I'm a duppy conqueror, conqueror.

----------


## Citizen X

Some music can never be appreciated by it's mere poetic potency on paper..it needs to be enjoyed...some good memories with Inner City and 'Big Fun,'

----------


## Citizen X

I love the Shadows and the Beatles for just so many reasons...The Shadows 'Cosy' takes me on a trip..without any drugs..

----------


## Citizen X

*I think the time has come to cremate this ‘old school music is cool,’ thread and scatter the ashes!This thread started with Clarence Carter’s, ‘I got caught making love to another man’s wife,’ so it’s only appropriate that it should end with this song.*
*Gentle people I give you ‘I got caught making love to another man’s wife”

*

----------


## Citizen X

*Ub40: Version Girl(Ali Campbell with Astro ‘toasting,’)
**I’ve decided to revisit this ‘old school music is cool,’ thread simply because old school music is actually very cool! While artists may get old and eventually die, their music never gets old and never dies. There’s something about music that can never be ‘moot,’ or academic or appreciated on paper by simply being awe struck by the potent lyrics. Music is meant to be enjoyed! That said, I want to delve deeply into the song ‘version girl,’ by UB40...
**Version Girl was one of the songs of Labour of Labour 1(1983). The lyrics I’m providing you with cannot be found anywhere on this planet in cyberspace except for right here. The ‘versions’ you’ll find on the internet don’t include Astro’s toasting to this song. The lyrics that I provide you with does however include Astro’s toasting. This single song is so profound in musical history. Thi sis not merer hyperbole! If I put it succinctly, it’s a masterpiece!*
*Some elaboration:*
*Astro toasts lyrics in the song version girl with Ali Campbell. Terence Wilson (born 24 June 1957 Birmingham, England) is a musician, rapper, and toaster, better known by his stage name, Astro, who has been part of the English Reggae band UB40 since it was founded in 1978.*
*“Toasting is a style of lyrical chanting which, in Dancehall music, involves a deejay talking over a rhythm. Toasting became quite popular in Jamaica in the late 1960s and early 1970s. The song ‘version girl’ is a love song which mentions many artists: Uroy, james Brown(in particular his bridge technique!), Prince Buster, Pioneers, Maytals, Bunny Lee and Al Laurence.*
*Now in reggae, you allowed to create your own words! ‘Discursion,’*
Astro: “Version with discursion from the top of this backing track, umh, As Bunny Lee the Aggro-man would say, 'hit me back for days and extra days,' Al Laurence would say, 'ooh boo ska boo,' all lovers would say who  rhythm and black its very sad alright take five.”
*There’s no word in the dictionary called ‘discursion.’ There is however a word called ‘discursive.’ Discursive means a style of writing or speaking, moving from one word to another without any strict structure.**
1. “U-Roy (born Ewart Beckford, 21 September 1942, Jones Town, Jamaica),[1] OD, is a Jamaican musician, also known as The Originator. He is best known as a pioneer of toasting.”
**2.”Cecil Bustamente Campbell, O.D. (born 28 May 1938), better known as Prince Buster, and also known by his Muslim name Muhammed Yusef Ali, is a musician from Kingston, Jamaica. He is regarded as one of the most important figures in the history of ska and rocksteady music.”**3.”The Pioneers are a Jamaican reggae vocal trio, whose main period of success was in the 1960s. The trio has had different line-ups, and still occasionally performs.”*
*4.”Maytals, originally called simply The Maytals, are a Jamaican musical group and one of the best known ska and reggae vocal groups. According to Sandra Brennan at Allmusic, "The Maytals were key figures in reggae music. Formed in the early 1960s when ska was hot, the Maytals had a reputation for having strong, well-blended voices and a seldom-rivaled passion for their music. Frontman Hibbert's soulful style led him to be compared to Otis Redding."*
*5.”Edward O'Sullivan Lee, better known as Bunny "Striker" Lee (born 23 August 1941) is a prominent, prolific and successful record producer best known for his work in the 1960s and 1970s.”*
*Astro:”Take it to the middle, take to middle, take it to the bridge, take it to the bridge as James Brown would say all right, mmm-mm bridge”*
* A bridge is a part of a song which connects a verse or chorus to another verse or chorus in the same song*
*James Brown:"Bobby! Should I take 'em to the bridge? Take 'em to the bridge? (Go 'head!) hit me now! Come on! Stay on the scene, a-like a sex machine.”*
*“Since most of James Brown's earlier studio recordings were done live with almost no rehearsal time, he often gave directions to the band in-song e.g. "take it to the bridge" - the bridge of the song. Plant pays tribute to this at the end by asking "Where's that confounded bridge?" (spoken, just as the song finishes abruptly since the song doesn't contain a bridge).”*
*Gentle people: I give you the complete lyrics of ‘version girl,’(I’ve included 2 videos, 1 is the earliest studio take, which like all studio takes is as real as it can get, 1 is the original polished version.*
*Astro: Version with discursion from the top of this backing track, umh, As Bunny Lee the Aggro-man would say, 'hit me back for days and extra days,' Al Laurence would say, 'ooh boo ska boo,' all lovers would say who  rhythm and black its very sad alright take five*
*Ali Cambell: Version Girl, what's your name? Oh you come and you go,(Astro:Like the morning sun)
Version Girl, what's your name?
Just like the morning sun.*
*Astro:So you’ve had your fun(while Ali sings ‘version girl,’ and just before Ali sings ‘Just like the morning sun’)
Astro and Ali: It's so hard to find a personality with charms like yours for me.*
*Astro:Ooh wee, ooh wee, U-roy would say, bow wow wow wow ahh*
*Ali: Version girl, Don't you know I long to say.*
*Astro:At the same time while Ali sings “Version girl, Don't you know I long to say.”*
*Astro:Whats your name, it Mary, Sue, or Elaine?*
*
Ali:Version Girl, what's your name? Version girl, don’t you know I love you so
It's so hard to find a personality with charms like yours for me
Astro:Take it to the middle, take to middle, take it to the bridge, take it to the bridge as James Brown would say all right, mmm-mm bridge*
*Ali:I’m still waiting while my shoes for you get worn out so my heart would be satisfied. So please let me be your number one. Astro: At the same time: Prince Buster would say 'big five??? I feel like it tonight'*
*
Under the moon, under the stars and under the sun.*

*Ali:I sit in the sun waiting for you to come along
So my heart will be satisfied
So please let me be your number one
Under the moon, under the stars and under the sun.
**
Astro:Prince Buster would say 'big five??? I feel like it tonight'
*
*Astro: Mmm, yeah, you're so sexy, you're so nice, you make me feel alright, oh version girl!
**
**
Astro:The Pioneers would say, 'Starvation to the nation', all right**
The Maytals, 'Peeping Tom all about the farm, farm'
*
*Bunny Lee, my man, you came to see the Aggro-man is here, roo boo ska boo,Al Laurence on the sight, make you feel all right, ah yeah!*
*Version girl you come and go Like the morning sun Like the morning sun,*
*Ali:Version girl*
*Like the morning sun, so you've had your fun*
*Its so hard to find a personality with charms  like your for me!“*
*I sit in the sun waiting for you to come along,
So my heart will be satisfied.
So please let me be your number one,
Under the moon, under the stars and under the sun.”

**Video 1: version girl: studio version



*
*


*
*

**

*

----------


## Citizen X

In 1969, the Beatles gave an unannounced concert on the rooftop of the Apple Building. One of the songs, ‘don’t let me down,’ was performed. This was the Beatles and in particular John Lennon uncut, live and at his very best. John Lennon wrote the song, ‘don’t let me down,’ for Yoko Ono

----------


## Citizen X

Stir It Up" is a love song written by Bob Marley in 1967 for his wife Rita. It remains one of his most beautiful love songs! This video includes Marley uncut at his very best. The guitar work in this song is plain magic! 



The music sheet for this song is attached for those of you who want to delve deeper into this particular song!

----------


## Citizen X

*I recant! Old school music is not cool at all, it’s very cool!*
*This is not a repeat**: It’s rather a follow up to the previous post of ‘version girl,’ This is the polished final version..A ‘toasting’ master piece! Just looking for some kindred spirit out there who appreciates the history of this song, the unique ability of a reggae song to intertwine love, religion, history, academia and politics into a final work of art..*
*Astro: Version with discursion from the top of this backing track, umh, As Bunny Lee the Aggro-man would say, 'hit me back for days and extra days,' Al Laurence would say, 'ooh boo ska boo,' all lovers would say who rhythm and black its very sad alright take five*
*Princess:“I sit in the sun waiting for you to come along
So my heart will be satisfied
So please let me be your number one
Under the moon, under the stars and under the sun
Its so hard to find a personality with charms like yours for me, all right.”*

----------


## tec0

Been listening to this song a lot lately.

 *BREAKING BENJAMIN "Dear Agony"*

I have nothing left to give
I have found the perfect end
You were made to make it hurt
Disappear into the dirt
Carry me to heaven's arms
Light the way and let me go
Take the time to take my breath
I will end where I began

And I will find the enemy within
Cause I can feel it crawl beneath my skin

*Dear Agony
Just let go of me
Suffer slowly
Is this the way it's gotta be?
Dear Agony*

*Suddenly
The lights go out
Let forever
Drag me down
I will fight for one last breath
I will fight until the end*

And I will find the enemy within
Cause I can feel it crawl beneath my skin

Dear Agony
Just let go of me
Suffer slowly
Is this the way it's gotta be?
Don't bury me
Faceless enemy
I'm so sorry
Is this the way it's gotta be?
Dear Agony

Leave me alone
God let me go
I'm blue and cold
Black sky will burn
Love pull me down
Hate lift me up
Just turn around
There's nothing left

Somewhere far beyond this world
I feel nothing anymore

Dear Agony
Just let go of me
Suffer slowly
Is this the way it's gotta be?
Don't bury me
Faceless enemy
I'm so sorry
Is this the way it's gotta be?
Dear Agony

I feel nothing anymore

----------

Citizen X (21-May-12)

----------


## Blurock

RIP Robin Gibb.

The early Bee Gees ballads were always one of my favorites. They seemed to lose it when they started wearing smaller, tighter underpants and started screeching that disco music. However, they still deserve to be in the music Hall of Fame. :Rockon:

----------

Citizen X (21-May-12), tec0 (21-May-12)

----------


## Citizen X

Blurock, Yes we lost a great artist. Every one of their songs is engraved in my heart and mind!

----------


## Citizen X

*Rest in peace Robin Gibb**In high school, my peeps and I, would almost always get drunk together listening to a combination of The Bee Gees, Lionel Richie, Bob Marley, UB40, Barry White and Teddy Pendergrass. 
**


"How Deep Is Your Love"**“I know your eyes in the morning sun 
I feel you touch me in the pouring rain 
And the moment that you wander far from me 
I wanna feel you in my arms again 
*
*And you come to me on a summer breeze 
Keep me warm in your love 
Then you softly leave 
And it's me you need to show 

How deep is your love? 
How deep is your love? 
I really meant to learn 
Cos we're living in a world of fools 
Breaking us down when they 
All should let us be. 

**I believe in you 
You know the door to my very soul 
You're the light in my deepest, darkest hour 
My savior when I fall 

**And you may not think I care for you 
When you know down inside 
That I really do 

How deep is your love? 
How deep is your love? 
I really meant to learn 
Cos we're living in a world of fools 
Breaking us down when they 
All should let us be.”*

----------


## Willie0100

Old school works for me as well as new age, but when they start taking old school music and convert into new age is another thing. Some I agree is cool others (Pittbul mixes) are such a load of crap.

----------

Citizen X (21-May-12)

----------


## Citizen X

*I couldn't have said it better myself Willie! Some remixes do the original song justice whilst others butcher the original song! Take for instance, ras Dumisani’s rendition of ‘**"Nkosi Sikelel' iAfrika," at the start of that Rugby game against France:”Reggae singer Ras Dumisani mauled, mutilated and murdered the national anthem in a hilariously off-key rendition before South Africa played France in a rugby international last Friday.”*
*This video is a textbook example of how not to do it!!!

*

----------


## Blurock

Rap is for people that can not sing.

Say no more...

----------


## Citizen X

> I have nothing left to give
> I have found the perfect end
> You were made to make it hurt
> Disappear into the dirt
> Carry me to heaven's arms
> Light the way and let me go
> Take the time to take my breath
> I will end where I began


Tec0, I truly hope that I personally can end up where I began!
I love this song! This is alternate rock and not hard rock. We often hear of the calm before the storm, but with this song, it’s a case of the storm before the calm as this song starts with prominent drumming and then eases to what is a very mellow song! What’s noteworthy is that these are Wyoming Valley boys. They grew up in what was the old wild west, the original cowboys turf, the real McCoy 
Some of the most beautiful mountains are in the Wyoming Valley: Pocono Mountains to the east, the Endless Mountains to the west and the Lehigh Valley to the south. I have a thing for the wild west, “ I’m a cowboy ion the steel horse I ride, I’m wanted dead or alive!” “ I want to be a cowboy baby!” Well, I do indulge in chewing tobacco and I’m a lone-ranger cowboy with my 2 dogs riding shot gun.
“Riding shotgun on a hearse!” Any clues where this comes from?
“I wanna be a Cowboy baby, Riding at night cause I sleep all day
Cowboy baby,I bet you'll hear my whistle blowing when my train rolls in
It goes (whistle) like dust in the wind, Stoned pimp, stoned freak, stoned out of my mind
I once was lost, but now I'm just blind,”
So, in true cowboy poker style, ‘I’ll give you action,”
But first: Some pictures from one of the locals of the Wyoming Valley: Hank Rogers



Kid Rock: Cowboy

----------

tec0 (22-May-12)

----------


## Citizen X

*Donna Summer: 31 December 1948 – 17 May 2012.* 
*The 70’s and 80’s wouldn’t have been the 70’s and 80’s without Donna Summer’s contribution...*
*I give you ‘Hot Stuff.’


*

----------

tec0 (24-May-12)

----------


## Citizen X

“One good thing about music, when it hits you (you feel no pain)
Oh, oh, I say, one good thing about music, when it hits you (you feel no pain)
Hit me with music, hit me with music now, brutalize me with music.”
Bubble gum pop is happy music. It largely epitomizes puppy love. That feeling we felt for the first time as teenagers. It keep us young and makes us pursue this youthful ideal of unconditional, crazy about you love...
For me a textbook example of true bubble gum pop will always be Huey Lewis and the News: happy to be stuck with you



Huey Lewis and The News 
“We've had some fun, and yes we've had our ups and downs 
Been down that rocky road, but here we are, still around 
We thought about someone else, but neither one took the bait 
We thought about breaking up, but now we know it's much too late 
We are bound by all the rest 
Like the same phone number 
All the same friends 
And the same address

Yes, it's true, I am happy to be stuck with you 
Yes, it's true, I'm so happy to be stuck with you 
'Cause I can see,that you're happy to be stuck with me

We've had our doubts, we never took them seriously 
And we've had our ins and outs, but that's the way it's supposed to be 
We thought about giving up, but we could never stay away 
Thought about breaking up, but now we know it's much too late 
And it's no great mystery 
If we change our minds 
Eventually, it's back to you and me

Yes, it's true, (yes it's true) I am happy to be stuck with you 
Yes, it's true, (yes it's true) I'm so happy to be stuck with you 
'Cause I can see, (I can see) that you're happy to be stuck with me.”

----------

tec0 (24-May-12)

----------


## tec0

This song always had a mix meaning for me,

*Diary Of Dreams - "Colorblind"*

Would you care for color if you were blind?
Would you listen to my words if you could only see my lips move?

You search these faces for a smile, but you can't see them with your eyes...

Come to me,
Feel with me,
See with me,
This world has changed...

Come to me,
Feel with me,
See with me,
This world has changed...

*The world has now forgotten you, for you have done that first!*

*Would you rather listen to the wind?
Would you rather search the stars for signs?
For it is us you live with, and we have never ever closed our eyes!*

Come to me,
Feel with me,
See with me,
This world has changed...

Come to me,
Feel with me,
See with me,
This world has changed...

What do I need your comfort for?
If there is no place to live...
*Your angel cheeks are stained with blood,
your hand evoking fear in me...* 

Come to me,
Feel with me,
See with me,
This world has changed...

Come to me,
Feel with me,
See with me,
This world has changed...

----------

Citizen X (25-May-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> This song always had a mix meaning for me,
> 
> This world has changed...
> 
> *The world has now forgotten you, for you have done that first!*
> 
> *Would you rather listen to the wind?
> Would you rather search the stars for signs?
> For it is us you live with, and we have never ever closed our eyes!*


Tec0, I can tell that you love music just as much as I do and that music is an integral part of your life. I don't know about you, but i'm not part of this ipod generation, even though I have 1, I prefer music from open quality speakers. Your average home theatre fulfills this. I want to hear all the instruments. "One good thing about music, when it hit you, you feel no pain. Hit me with music, brutalize me with music now.."

----------

tec0 (26-May-12)

----------


## AndyD

> I prefer music from open quality speakers. Your average home theatre fulfills this. I want to hear all the instruments.


I used to feel the same. I thought my reference amp and acoustic research speakers were the only way to listen to music. That was until I tried a pair of decent headphones, I could tell immediately the difference in the clarity, width and depth of the sound, the articulation of the bottom end frequencies redefined music for me. I went through my entire music collection once more from top to bottom and it was like I was hearing a lot of it for the first time again.

----------

tec0 (26-May-12)

----------


## Dave A

I agree with Andy. A quality set of headphones is the way to go for the richest sound experience

----------

tec0 (26-May-12)

----------


## Blurock

I like playing my music loud so that I can feel it and experience it. Headphones makes this possible. Only downside, it isolates you from the world and your family. (Although sometimes its a good thing)
Listening to ALL the instruments is real enjoyment. Its like the difference between 3D and a normal picture. :Rockon:

----------


## Citizen X

> I used to feel the same. I thought my reference amp and acoustic research speakers were the only way to listen to music. That was until I tried a pair of decent headphones, I could tell immediately the difference in the clarity, width and depth of the sound, the articulation of the bottom end frequencies redefined music for me. I went through my entire music collection once more from top to bottom and it was like I was hearing a lot of it for the first time again.



A very good afternoon to you Andy,
I'd like to give those headphones a try(weekdays only, weekends, I get to play my fabourite reggae album. What is the make/model/type of headphones you are referring to? When can one buy it and most importantly , how much does it cost?
“Listening to ALL the instruments is real enjoyment. Its like the difference between 3D and a normal picture.: I share Blurock’s sentiment and I thing that Bob Marley articulates this sentiment rather quite well in a song called, ‘Bad Card,’ from the album ‘Uprising.’
“I want to disturb my neighbour,'Cause I'm feelin' so right;I want to turn up my disco,
Blow them to full watts tonight, In a rub-a-dub style, in a rub-a-dub style.”

----------


## Citizen X

I will always remember the summer of 1995! A song rendered by Ali Campbell, ‘Something Stupid,’ meant a great deal to me in that memorable summer!
1.In 1962, Carson Parks wrote a song ‘something stupid,’ for his fiancé Gaile. Carson and his wife Gaile, recorded this duet in 1963,
2. The father daughter duet: In 1967 Frank Sinatra and his daughter Nancy Sinatra rendered this duet on an album called:’The world we knew.’(The true significance of this father/daughter duet will become apparent in due course!!)
3. In 2001 Robbie Williams and Nicole Kidman resurrected this song. The music video oozed with sex appeal!
4. In my opinion the version that’s the most compelling is the duet between Ali Campbell and his daughter Kibibi in 1995. He kept true to the academia of reggae i.e. preserve some form of history to make it authentic. You see because Frank Sinatra and his daughter Nancy rendered this duet so too did Ali and his daughter. The reggae version is a music master piece in my opinion!
I give you Ali Cambell and Kibibi Campbell: Something Stupid



“I know I stand in line, until you think you have the time
To spend an evening with me
And if we go someplace to dance, I know that there's a chance
You won't be leaving with me
And afterwards we drop into a quiet little place
And have a drink or two
And then I go and spoil it all, by saying something stupid
Like: "I love you"

I can see it in your eyes, that you despise the same old lies
You heard the night before
And though it's just a line to you, for me it's true
It never seemed so right before

I practice every day to find some clever lines to say
To make the meaning come through
But then I think I'll wait until the evening gets late
And I'm alone with you

The time is right your perfume fills my head, the stars get red
And oh the night's so blue, and then I go and spoil it all, by saying something stupid
Like: "I love you"

----------


## AndyD

The headphones I use are AKG's as liked above. I'm not surewhere they were purchased of how much they cost here because they were a gift. They are beautifully made and finished so I'm sure they're not cheap if they're still in production, they're $276 in the amazon advert and they look like they're possibly second hand.

I'm sure there are value for money options available locally, maybe these guys if you're near JHB.

----------

Citizen X (26-May-12), tec0 (26-May-12)

----------


## tec0

In my own experience I need POWER!!! And my word 3000 RMS of my Pioneer provide just that. The quality of pure stereo running through my good old LP player There is nothing that gets close. Well all-most

I own an IPod and again its quality in the MP3 player Industry is second to none. You can take any mobile phone even an IPhone and the quality just doesn't get close. "In my opinion" that said I do listen to Opera "a lot" despite my taste for melodic-metal and metal.

However I do recommend that you procure a copy of "Starlight Express "OCR" by Andrew Lloyd Webber" Yes Starlight Express is a so called "rock musical" but there is enough "sounds" in there give you a proper range to identify.   :Wink: 

Now I KNOW that CD, DVD and Blue-Ray is bigger better and I know " FLAC - Free Lossless Audio Codec" is the ultimate format for music. But I like my LP's I like my 8 tracks I just do  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Citizen X (26-May-12)

----------


## tec0

> Tec0, I can tell that you love music just as much as I do and that music is an integral part of your life. I don't know about you, but i'm not part of this ipod generation, even though I have 1, I prefer music from open quality speakers. Your average home theatre fulfills this. I want to hear all the instruments. "One good thing about music, when it hit you, you feel no pain. Hit me with music, brutalize me with music now.."


Yes I do, I love music Vanash. It is my own personal brand or medication. It is the one thing I connect with completely. My mood takes me all over from light classical to "Dark-core metal" It allows me to rearrange my thoughts and suppress the many voices that dwells deep within my gray-matter.

Now some of the music in my collection may sound like a cat dancing on broken glass with a vacuum cleaner and grinder standing in as musical instruments. Other pieces may well be a taste of heaven. 

That said there is nothing like a beautiful voice sinning with only an echo to comfort it.

----------


## Citizen X

> In my own experience I need POWER!!! And my word 3000 RMS of my Pioneer provide just that.


3000 RMS, now that's sound. I can relate! I too still have a vinyly LP player. Don't use it though. MP3 has it's benefits. It's so true Tec0 that music can change your mood. There are times when I have off days. Music remains my best antidote...

----------

tec0 (26-May-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> The headphones I use are AKG's as liked above. I'm not surewhere they were purchased of how much they cost here because they were a gift. They are beautifully made and finished so I'm sure they're not cheap if they're still in production, they're $276 in the amazon advert and they look like they're possibly second hand.
> 
> I'm sure there are value for money options available locally, maybe these guys if you're near JHB.


I have visited that site. I see that they are very expensive! I suppose that's why you get a quality music experience. Fortunately for me, I see that they have some headphones in the R300 price range..

----------


## Blurock

I have an 8G MP3 player in my car. Music ranges from Andrea Bochelli to ZZ Top. Even includes a little country and some Italian music. About 38 hours in total. Set on shuffle, I get hard rock directly after maybe a light classical number.

At home I listen to a variety of music (mostly soft background music for the office) and old vinyls. I also enjoy watching DVD's of live concerts. I have not switched on a radio since 2008 as here in Durbs we have no variety and the local radio stations play crap. :Wink:

----------

Citizen X (27-May-12), tec0 (27-May-12)

----------


## tec0

Sadly I am stuck with a local radio station and it has been a curse! During the years of this dreadful music and a overpowering amount empty churches seeking an audience they had the nerve to call my music EVIL on PUBLIC RADIO.

Well I don’t care much for them nor there ramblings. So I to withdrew from any and all radio stations. My car radio uses an SD-cards and it is loaded with 8 GB of mayhem ranging from Madam Butterfly to Melodic metal to true dark-core… I also have it on "shuffle" so it is entertaining.

----------


## Blurock

Looks like there is room for a radio station for us "outsiders" or real music lovers. After all, the rubbish does not sell, so why does the brainless DJ's keep playing crap on the radio?  :No:

----------

tec0 (03-Aug-12)

----------


## tec0

> Looks like there is room for a radio station for us "outsiders" or real music lovers. After all, the rubbish does not sell, so why does the brainless DJ's keep playing crap on the radio?


I agree playing the same 10 songs over and over again is just a pure lack of imagination.  :Slap:  

There is so much music really beautiful stuff that never gets played over any station 

There is nothing I like more than a nice comfy chair listening to songs while dreaming of things and places most bizarre  :Smile:

----------

Blurock (27-May-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> Sadly I am stuck with a local radio station and it has been a curse! During the years of this dreadful music and a overpowering amount empty churches seeking an audience they had the nerve to call my music EVIL on PUBLIC RADIO.
> 
> Well I dont care much for them nor there ramblings. So I to withdrew from any and all radio stations. My car radio uses an SD-cards and it is loaded with 8 GB of mayhem ranging from Madam Butterfly to Melodic metal to true dark-core I also have it on "shuffle" so it is entertaining.


1. Tec0,They had a nerve indeed! Allow me to state your case and clarify the Bibles position and the misconceptions of the Church. Do not judge, or you too will be judged. 2 For in the same way you judge others, you will be judged, and with the measure you use, it will be measured to you. Why do you look at the speck of sawdust in your brothers eye and pay no attention to the plank in your own eye? How can you say to your brother, Let me take the speck out of your eye, when all the time there is a plank in your own eye? You hypocrite, first take the plank out of your own eye, and then you will see clearly to remove the speck from your brothers eye. Matthew 7:1-15. The first mistake that radio station made was to judge you!
2. My official public relations statement allows me to level criticism against any church leader, professor of theology, Bible School student, Christian radio station and my fellow Christians. I am the worst Christian on this planet, to date Ive only committed a trillion and one sins, of the Lords servants Im the least important. I proudly proclaim that Im part of the weak, foolish and lowly and despised things of this world. Unless any professor of theology can make the same bold public statement then they simply dont have the privilege that I have in criticizing church leaders! Extensive Bible study is my most favourite hobby and pastime. I dont need any church, Bible School or theology professor whatsoever to guide me in this regard! I love studying the Bible. I dont know the whole Bible, but I have the Holy Spirit to guide me into all truth!3. Mistake 2: They minded your business!Make it your ambition to lead a quiet life, to mind your own business and to work with your hands, just as we told you.1 Thessalonians 4:11."I don't care what you say anymore, this is my lifeGo ahead with your own life, leave me alone. I never said I was a victim of circumstance.I still belong, don't get me wrong.You can speak your mind but not on my time;"Billy Joel;
4. All forms of music, vocal and instrumental existed among the Biblical Jewish people, The New Testament Christians and all Churches throughout these past centuries.
5. Archaeological and written data have demonstrated clearly that music was an integral part of daily life in ancient Israel/Palestine. Figurines and iconographic depictions reveal that people played chordophones and frame drums, and that the human voice was essential as women and men sang love songs along with laments for the deceased. Data also describes outdoor scenes of music and dancing in sometimes prophetic frenzies, often with carefully orchestrated and choreographed musicians and singers within specially built structures.
6. The Bible perspective about the flute is simple. This musical instrument was invented by Jubal, the very first musician. Genesis 4:21
7. The common misconception that many Churches and Christians have is that becuase the devil aka lucifer was the angel of music and the head of praise and worship, he has somehow infiltrated music and uses music to influence people to carry out whatever malicious intentions he has. What they fail to realize, that Biblically, they will answer only for their sins and not what another man has or hasnt done. The mind your own business scripture very applicable here!

One good thing about music, when it hits you fell no pain 
So hit me with music, hit me with music
Hit me with music, hit me with music now
I got to say trench town rock
I say don't watch that
Trench town rock, big fish or sprat
Trench town rock, you reap what you sow
Trench town rock, and everyone know now
Trench town rock, don't turn your back
Trench town rock, give the slum a try
Trench town rock, never let the children cry
Trench town rock, cause you got to tell Jah why
You grooving Kingston 12, grooving, Kingston 12
Grooving woe, woe, it's Kingston 12
Grooving it's Kingston 12
No want you fe galang so,
No want you fe galang so
You want come cold I up
But you can't come cold I up
Cause I'm grooving, yes I'm grooving

----------

tec0 (03-Aug-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> I have an 8G MP3 player in my car. Music ranges from Andrea Bochelli to ZZ Top. Even includes a little country and some Italian music. About 38 hours in total. Set on shuffle, I get hard rock directly after maybe a light classical number.
> 
> At home I listen to a variety of music (mostly soft background music for the office) and old vinyls. I also enjoy watching DVD's of live concerts. I have not switched on a radio since 2008 as here in Durbs we have no variety and the local radio stations play crap.


I’ve been brand loyal to 94.7 as my radio station of choice. I’m an insomniac. I’m up by 4am every morning. At this time I switch on radio 702 and listen to the radio until about 5:30. I then switch to 94.7 until 8am when my day officially starts. Yes, Andre Bochelli is really something else! I like the duet he done with Celine Dion from the movie ‘The quest for Camelot.’ It’s noteworthy that he’s blind. I love country music! A good country song tells a story that you can relate to!

----------


## Citizen X

It’s always a treat to see Cameron Diaz in her underwear! This is especially so when she does her cute, goofy thing to Tavares’s ‘Heaven must be missing an angel,’ song in the movie ‘Charlies Angels.’ This is one true old school music classic that will remain timeless and universal and loved by millions of people this globe over..Tavares released this song ion 1976..
I give you Cameron Diaz in her underwear....



“Heaven must be missin' an angel,
Missin' one angel child,'Cause you're here with me right now
(your love is heavenly, baby),(heavenly to me, baby)

Your kiss filled with tenderness
I want all I can get of your sexiness
Showers, your love comes in showers
And every hour on the hour
You let me feel your loving power

There's a rainbow over my shoulder
When you came, my cup runneth over 
You gave me your heavenly love
And if one night you hear crying from above

It's 'cause heaven must be missin' an angel
Missin, one angel child
'Cause you're here with me right now
(Your love is heavenly, baby)
(Heavenly to me, baby)


Ooooh, I'm captured by your spell 
You're different, girl, I can tell (
When you're layin' on my pillow, baby
Above your pretty head, there's a halo
That's why I know

Heaven, must be missin'an angel
Missin' one angel child
'Cause you're here with me right now 
(your love is heavenly, baby)
(heavenly to me, baby)
Oooh, my sweet little angel (heaven)
My pretty little angel (heaven)
I love you, love you, love you, (heaven)
Love you, baby, say right now (heaven)

Ooh, heaven (heaven)
Must be missing an angel (heaven)
Missing one angel, child (heaven

You must have slipped away along the Milky Way
It's 'cause (Your kiss)
Your kiss (filled with tenderness)
You came C O D on a moonbeam straight to me
Just like (Showers, showers, showers, showers)

Your heavenly power gets stronger by the hour
(Heaven, must be missin' an angel)
I'm captured by your spell
Oh, girl, can't you tell (Heaven)
Heaven (must be missin' an angel)

(It's just so good, so good, so good)
Just like heaven, oh, baby
(It's just so good, so good, so good)
(Heaven, yeah)”

----------

tec0 (30-May-12)

----------


## tec0

This song echo an nostalgic feeling of loss It makes me think that there was a time when time stood still. 

*BLUE OYSTER CULT "Astronomy"

"Astronomy" [1974]*

The clock strikes twelve and moondrops burst
Out at you from their hiding place
Like acid and oil on a madman's face
His reason tends to fly away

*Like lesser birds on the four winds
Like silver scrapes in May
Now the sands become a crust
And most of you have gone away*

Come Susy dear, let's take a walk
Just out there upon the beach
I know you'll soon be married
And you want to know where the winds come from

Well it's never said at all
On the map that Carrie reads
Behind the clock back there you know
At the four winds bar

Hey, hey, hey, hey
Four winds at the four winds bar
Two doors locked and windows barred
One door let to take you in
The other one just mirrors it
Hey, hey, hey, hey

*In hellish glare and inference
The other one's a duplicate
The queenly flux, eternal light
Or the light that never warms* [repeat twice]

The clock strikes twelve and moondrops burst
Out at you from their hiding place
Miss Carrie nurse and Suzy dear
Would find themselves at the four winds bar

*It's the nexus of the crisis
The origin of storms
Just the place to hopelessly
Encounter time and then came me
Hey, hey, hey, hey*

Call me Desdenova, eternal light
These gravely digs of mine
Will surely prove a sight
And don't forget my dog, fixed and consequent

Astronomy...a star [repeat indefinitely]

----------

Citizen X (30-May-12)

----------


## tec0

This is probably the best song in my collection.  :Smile: 

*BREAKING BENJAMIN "Anthem Of The Angels"*

White walls surround us
No light will touch your face again
Rain taps the window
As we sleep among the dead

Days go on forever
But I have not left your side
We can chase the dark together
If you go then so will I

*There is nothing left of you
I can see it in your eyes
Sing the anthem of the angels
And say the last goodbye*

Cold light above us
Hope fills the heart
And fades away
Skin white as winter
As the sky returns to grey

Days go on forever
But I have not left your side
We can chase the dark together
If you go then so will I

*There is nothing left of you
I can see it in your eyes
Sing the anthem of the angels
And say the last goodbye
I keep holding onto you
But I can't bring you back to life
Sing the anthem of the angels
Then say the last goodbye*

Your're dead alive [x4]

*There is nothing left of you
I can see it in your eyes
Sing the anthem of the angels
And say the last goodbye
I keep holding onto you
But I can't bring you back to life
Sing the anthem of the angels
And say the last goodbye*

----------

Citizen X (04-Jun-12)

----------


## Citizen X

Smart song, I know why you like it. If one relaxes to this song, and you can do just that even though this is metal, you soon realise that it’s very soft song. I’m not entirely sure, but when the song starts, it sounds like the band got an orchestra involved just to introduce the song.I’m not entirely sure if it’s an electric guitar, but the guitar work that envelopes this chorus: “There is nothing left of you, I can see it in your eyes
Sing the anthem of the angels,And say the last goodbye,” is really something else.
This song is heavy but yet light.
“The power of philosophy swifts through my head, light like a feather, heavy as lead.”

----------

tec0 (03-Aug-12)

----------


## tec0

There is just something about this type of music that seems to get my brain to slow down and take the time to think.

----------

Citizen X (07-Jun-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> There is just something about this type of music that seems to get my brain to slow down and take the time to think.


Tec0, I agree. That song in particular is a metal song but it's as gentle and mellow as can be. It's an extremely soft song despite the metal genre. I know why you appreciate it! I share the same appreciation of that particular song. It should rightfully be in any good music collection. It's in my music collection....

----------

tec0 (07-Jun-12)

----------


## tec0

Now this song takes me back  :Zzzzz:  I think I was till human then  :Stick Out Tongue: 

*Goo Goo Dolls 

"Iris" [1998]*

And I'd give up forever to touch you
Cuz I know that you feel me somehow
You're the closest to heaven that I'll ever be
And I don't want to go home right now

And all I can taste is this moment
And all I can breathe is your life
Cuz sooner or later it's over
I just don't want to miss you tonight

And I don't want the world to see me
Cuz I don't think that they'd understand
When everything's made to be broken
I just want you to know who I am

*And you can't fight the tears that ain't coming
Or the moment of truth in your lies
When everything feels like the movies
Yeah, you'd bleed just to know you're alive*

And I don't want the world to see me
Cuz I don't think that they'd understand
When everything's made to be broken
I just want you to know who I am

And I don't want the world to see me
Cuz I don't think that they'd understand
When everything's made to be broken
I just want you to know who I am

And I don't want the world to see me
Cuz I don't think that they'd understand
When everything's made to be broken
I just want you to know who I am

I just want you to know who I am
I just want you to know who I am
I just want you to know who I am

----------

Citizen X (10-Jun-12)

----------


## Citizen X

“One love, one heart.Let's get together and feel all right. I'm pleading to mankind Give thanks and praise to the Lord and I will feel all right.Let's get together and feel all right.”

Reggae music has never been just music to listen to. Yes, one could just listen to it and let it give musical fulfilment, but you’d deny yourself the adventure of searching history, scripture and challenging yourself to ask some difficult questions and challenge yourself to change deep rooted prejudice. Reggae in and of itself revolves around love, history, politics, God(according to your understanding) and championing the cause of the oppressed and subjugated.

The notion of the world coming to a literal end is common to many religions. It’s most notable though in Christianity in particular the book of revelation.
“Let's get together to fight this Holy Armageddon.” Bob Marley in his song ‘One love.” From the Album Exodus was released in 1977. Exodus is my favourite Marley album. In this song, he mentions ‘Armageddon,’ The word Armageddon is mentioned only once in the Bible in Revelation 16:16. Armageddon comes from the Hebrew word ‘har Meggido,’ some Biblical scholars translate it as meaning ‘mountain of slaughter,’ others translate it to mean ‘mountain of Meggido.’ Those who translate the Hebrew word to mean ‘mountain of slaughter,’ provides that the Hebrew word ‘har,’ means mountain and ‘gadad,’ means cut off. They therefore deduce, mountain of slaughter. Megiddo as a place is about 20 km south of Nazareth and about 30 km inland from the Mediterranean sea. Biblically this colossal battle that will be the battle of battles will be initiating in or around Meggido. The album is named ‘Exodus,’ to commemorate the actual ‘exodus,’ in which Moses leads the Israelites from the bondage of servitude in Egypt to the land which God had promised them. Incidentally, Moses wrote the Biblical book of Exodus.
“One love, one heart
Let's get together and feel all right
Hear the children crying (One love)
Hear the children crying (One heart)
Saying, "Give thanks and praise to the Lord and I will feel all right."
Saying, "Let's get together and feel all right."

Let them all pass all their dirty remarks (One love)
There is one question I'd really love to ask (One heart)
Is there a place for the hopeless sinner
Who has hurt all mankind just to save his own?
Believe me

One love, one heart
Let's get together and feel all right
As it was in the beginning (One love)
So shall it be in the end (One heart)
Alright, "Give thanks and praise to the Lord and I will feel all right."
"Let's get together and feel all right."
One more thing

Let's get together to fight this Holy Armageddon (One love)
So when the Man comes there will be no, no doom (One song)
Have pity on those whose chances grow thinner
There ain't no hiding place from the Father of Creation

Saying, One love, one heart
Let's get together and feel all right."
I'm pleading to mankind (One love)
Oh, Lord (One heart).

"Give thanks and praise to the Lord and I will feel all right."
Let's get together and feel all right.”

----------

tec0 (11-Jun-12)

----------


## Citizen X

The concept of a Phenomenal woman!
It was a phenomenal that inspired Roy Orbison to write ‘Pretty woman,’ it was an equally phenomenal woman that inspired Prince to write ‘Could you be the most beautiful girl in the world?’ It was a phenomenal woman that inspired Lionel Richie’s ‘Ballerina girl,’ , it was a truly phenomenal woman, Yoko Ono that inspired John Lennon to write the song ‘woman,’ for her, the list naturally goes on and on! The word ‘phenomenal,’ is an adjective, it’s meant to modify a noun, such as ‘woman,’ hence ‘phenomenal woman.’ Now, when a man calls a woman a ‘human work of art,’ that is the sum total of a phenomenal woman! Maxi Priest expresses how phenomenal a woman can be in his song: ‘Human work of Art,’
“Portraits and poetry are frozen forms of perfection 
But they don't live and breathe 
When my heart's in need they don't answer me 
You're a human work of art 
Walking, talking inspiration 
You give me freedom I don't need when I know 
you're there..”




Human Work of art: Maxi Priest“No one on earth means more to me 
Your painted pictures are the way that the world 
should be 
Don't ever change it, I don't wanna live in this 
world without you 

I can't explain, I can't define 
What you do to me, but my senses are so alive 
You tell your story and it's all that I ever believe 

Portraits and poetry are frozen forms of perfection 
But they don't live and breathe 
When my heart's in need they don't answer me 
You - ooo oooh you are, you're a human work of art 
Walking, talking inspiration 
You - ooo oooh you are, you're a human work of art 
You make me love, you make me care 
You give me freedom I don't need when I know 
you're there 
My search is over I've got all of the riches that 
money don't buy, Oh no 

Your words are poetry and your face is more than 
perfection 
The way I watch you move it only goes to prove 
In everything to do 
You're my mission 
You're my goal 
Oooh you liberate my soul 
There's no illusion, that your touch is gold .”

----------


## Citizen X

> *"*And I don't want the world to see me
> Cuz I don't think that they'd understand
> When everything's made to be broken
> I just want you to know who I am
> 
> *And you can't fight the tears that ain't coming
> Or the moment of truth in your lies
> When everything feels like the movies
> Yeah, you'd bleed just to know you're alive*


I love this song! I really don't want the world to see me becuase I know that they won't understand! In practice, I'm a bit of a recluse...

----------

tec0 (21-Jun-12)

----------


## Citizen X

Warning!” Now wait a minute, y'all, This dance ain't for everybody!Only the sexy people
So all you fly mothers, get on out there and dance, Dance, I said! 
It’s not always easy to find an original 80’s music video as released by the artist themselves, one normally has to content with a situation where a fan, simply creates their own video, with the original music but their own rendition of that music with pictures of friends or just a ‘still,’ with the lyrics. This 80’s classic old school music video, ‘ Push It,’ by Salt N Pepa ignites some good memories...some good times back in the day....


Push It Lyrics
“Ah, push it, Ah, push it
Push it!Oooh, baby, baby
Baby, baby
Oooh, baby, baby
B-baby, baby

Get up on this!
Ah, push it
Hey!Get up on this!

Ah, push it,Get up on this!
AhOw! Baby!
Salt and Pepa's here!Sal sal salt and Pepa's here!
Salt sal sal sal salt and Pepa's here!
Salt and Pep, Salt and Pep, Salt and pepa's here!
Salt and Pepa's here!

Now wait a minute, y'all
This dance ain't for everybody
Only the sexy people
So all you fly mothers, get on out there and dance
Dance, I said! 

Salt and Pepa's here, and we're in effect
Want you to push it, babe
Coolin' by day then at night working up a sweat
C'mon girls, let's go show the guys that we know
How to become number one in a hot body show
Now push it
Ah, push it - push it good
Ah, push it - push it real good
Ah, push it - push it good
Ah, push it - p-push it real good

Hey! Ow!Push it good!
Oooh, baby, baby
Baby, baby
Oooh, baby, baby

B-baby, baby
Yo, yo, yo, yo, baby-pop
Yeah, you come here, gimme a kiss
Better make it fast or else I'm gonna get pissed
Can't you hear the music's pumpin' hard like I wish you would?
Now push it
Push it good
P-push it real good
Ah, push it, Ah, Ah, ah, ah

Get up on this!Boy, you really got me going
You got me so I don't know what I'm doing
Ah, push it, Ah, push it
Push it
Boy you really got me going
You got me so I don't know what I'm doing
Ah, push it, Push it, Ah, push it
Push it, Push it, ah, Push it,ah
Ah, push it, Push it,Push it!”

----------

tec0 (18-Jun-12)

----------


## tec0

This song just rips trough your being when you listen to it. It is really powerful... one feels sad and angry at the same time.     

*Within Temptation 

"Blue Eyes"*

Blue eyes just smile to the world
Full of dreams and with fascination
*Too soon she saw that her hands were chained
And pulled without any freedom*

*It's always the same
The fear, no way out
I cannot break it
I can take it no more

It's burning me up inside
Lost all my tears can't cry
No reason, no meaning
Just hatred.
No matter how hard I try
You fear the beast inside
It's growing, it's waiting
Just to hurt you.*

This heart was hurt by the light
And I see your world that tries to deny us
*Now everything that I love has died
Or has been shattered to pieces*

*It's always the same
The fear, no way out
I cannot break it
I can take it no more.

It's burning me up inside
Lost all my tears can't cry
No reason, no meaning
Just hatred.
No matter how hard I try
You fear the beast inside
It's growing, it's waiting
Just to hurt you.*

Can't you see their eyes, what lies inside?
They've given up, they no longer shine
Too soon they'll close with one last cry
Before they turn to white.

*It's burning me up inside
Lost all my tears can't cry
No reason, no meaning
Just hatred.
No matter how hard I try
You fear the beast inside
It's growing, it's waiting
Just to hurt you.*

----------

Citizen X (21-Jun-12)

----------


## jeccyka

I prefer to classic music, they are never forgotten as time goes.

----------

tec0 (03-Aug-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> I prefer to classic music, they are never forgotten as time goes.


Good morning Jeccyka,
You exactly right in saying that classical music is timeless! To be perfectly honest with you I'm not that cultured but truly admire people who appreciate artists such as: Ludwig Van Beethoven,Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart ,Johann Sebastian Bach ,Richard Wagner and  Joseph Haydn, to name just a few;The tragic thing though is that these great artists music are often confined to the background music of cartoons. If you watch an episode of Tom & Jerry, you’ll notice a clip where one or more of these artists music are playing. As a kid I used to watch several cartoons and animations on Tv. I recall distinctly that ‘Woody Woodpecker,’ always had some classic tune playing.
Yet, another thing that makes me actually very angry is when an advertiser chooses to utilise a classic timeless song that hold meaning for certain people into some crappy tv advert. The Beach Boy’s, bubble gum pop song, ‘Wouldn’t it be nice,’ holds special meaning to me. It’s now used in some tv advert...

----------


## jeccyka

Maybe you are right, after all,we lived in an era of commercial. Advertising is in the everywhere.

----------


## Blurock

I agree that classic music is timeless. We used to have "music appreciation" classes at school. I can now see the value of it as I can relate to a vast diversity of music from barok to heavy metal. By learning some folk songs in their original French, German, Italian, Xhosa and other languages it also gave me a better understanding of some phrases in those languages.

Most of the rock musicians of yesteryear grew up with some form of (classical) music training. They also mastered their instruments through endless hours of training. Is it therefore surprising that the ballies of the sixties and seventies are still the top sellers of today? Queen, Bruce Springsteen, Carlos Santana, Eric Clapton, Mark Knopfler and the Strolling Bones. Bubblegum pop and hip hop just do not have staying power because there is no substance or structure to the music. Bluntly said; unmusical music such as rap sucks. :Cool:

----------

Citizen X (29-Jun-12), tec0 (29-Jun-12)

----------


## tec0

I love classical music and I also enjoy heavy metal but then the dawn of melodic metal came and I was simply hooked. What a wonderful mix of classical harshness put forth by the might of heavy metal and then an almost divine pure voice singing the lyrics.

----------

Citizen X (29-Jun-12)

----------


## Citizen X

I love music period! My life would just not be the same without music! In every genre of music there is at the very least 1 song that I like. The genres that are most meaningful to me remain 80’s bubblegum pop and reggae music

“Hey, Mister Music, sure sounds good to me!
I can't refuse it: what to be got to be.
Feel like dancing, dance 'cause we are free;
Feel like dancing, come dance with me!
Play I some music: (dis a) reggae music!
Play I some music: (dis a) reggae music!
Roots, rock, reggae: dis a reggae music!
Roots, rock, reggae: dis a reggae music!
Play I on the R&B - wo-oh! Want all my people to see:
We're bubblin' on the Top 100, just like a mighty dread!
Play I on the R&B; want all my people to see:
We bubblin' on the Top 100, just like a mighty dread!” Marley
...
“I said we friendship come first, the band did come second
And that's why I decided to put it in a song
So listen crowd of people and throw up unnu hands
If you love dem their style and you love dem pattern
Reggae music can't refuse it
So give us what we want and mek we gwan”'Cos reggae what we love and that's what we defend
And that there love that could a never end
So let me get back to the subject of me friends
'Cos me respect and love love the whole of them.
And that there love that could a never end.
And now it is time to hail the whole of them
Me love me Mickey V. Him in a category.
Robin on guitar him just a nice up every bar.
Me love me Astro because him deh pon de go
Me love me Norman 'cos him a don gorgon
Me love me Ali C. with his golden voicee
Him nice up every dance nice up every party.
Me love me Brian T. Pon the saxophonee
Buttons pon the bone, Patrick him a hit the high c
Them bad pon their own or in a section of three
And that only leaves me and Jimmy
Jimmy a the drummer me a the Bassee
And that is the whole of UB40" UB40

----------


## Blurock

@tec0 For a good mix and interaction between classic & rock music, listen to concerto for band and orchestra. Deep Purple and Royal Philharmonic orchestra in the Royal Albert Hall 1969. The full concert is available on YouTube. 

You may also want to listen to April from their album Deep Purple. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wok0fV4Fp7w Philharmonic with electric rock guitar!  :Cool:

----------

tec0 (29-Jun-12)

----------


## Blurock

Saw Albert Frost perform in Durban tonight. What an awesome guitarist!  :Thumbup:

----------


## Citizen X

Bubble-gum pop and staying forever young….
*It’s tragic* that two people can be crazy about each other and then end up getting a divorce….I love bubble-gum pop because it keeps me young at heart. It’s an antidote for seemingly boring relationships. “Forever young, I want to be forever young.’ A relationship should really be extremely fulfilling! The chemistry that only bubble-gum expresses is the only chemistry I’m willing to settle for in a relationship! If it can’t be like this, then why even have a relationship?
This movie clip from the movie ‘a walk to remember,’ epitomizes what I’m talking about when I say bubble-gum pop and chemistry…
Song: Mother I just can’t get enough: New Radicals



“*There's something about you,
tears me inside out
whenever you're around*
There's something about you
Speeding through my veins
And then we hit the ground

There's something about this rush
Take it away
*It made me feel so good 
I got a feeling
We got a feeling,
We get a feeling
*Like we could die 

*And Mother*
We just can't get enough
We just can't get enough
*Lover*
We just gotta get it up
We just gotta get it up

There's something about you
That tears me inside out
Whenever you're around
And there's something about you 
That makes me fly
*You're a heart attack,
just the kind I like
*
*There's something about your kiss 
Haunting and strange 
*That made me feel so good 
I get a feeling,
You get a feeling,
We get a feeling 
Like we're alive 

Chorus:

*This world ain't got too much time
But baby I'm fine
Cause baby you're mine, yea
*We just can't get enough
You better give up,
Come on and give up 
You better give up
Give up your love

*It's you for me, me for you 
you make my dreams come true 
Off the wall I wanna say
I gotta be with you now baby 
*You're on my mind all the time 
I found a billion dimes 
I rolled the dice, and lost them all 
But baby I just don't mind, mind, mind, mind 

*Social Security Number please 
Credit card number please 
Money please 
Money please 
Soul please 
Please deposit $85 dollars
for the next three minutes please 
Aw yeah, all right, feel good tonight.”*

----------


## Citizen X

Music. music. music....

----------


## Citizen X

Brother Slim Shady, I know a thing or 2 about being shady but I beg to differ on your opinion on boy bands!
*I especially take exception when you assert:-*
“I'm anti-Backstreet and Ricky Martinwith instincts to kill N'Sync, don't get me started…
These fuckin brats can't sing and *Britney's garbage. What's this bitch retarded?* Gimme back my sixteen dollars. All I see is sissies in magazines smiling. Whatever happened to whylin out and bein violent?
Whatever happened to catchin a good-ol' fashioned passionate ass-whoopin and gettin your shoes coat and your hat tooken? *New Kids on the Block*, sucked a lot of dick..Boy/girl groups make me sick”

The 80’s, we aspired to walk, talk and look like our favourite boy band. Talk about bad hair day, we used tons of gel just to have the hairstyles of ‘Take That,’ and New Kids on The Block.’
In the usual drunken stupor we would plagiarize their lyrics to impress some chick at some bar or club!
Take that: Want you back




Take that: Want you back
“I guess now it's time for me to give up! 
I feel it's time 
I Got a picture of you beside me 
I Got your lipstick mark still on your coffee cup 
Got a fist of pure emotion 
Got a head of shattered dreams 
Gotta leave it, gotta leave it all behind now 

Whatever I said, whatever I did, I didn't mean it 
I just want you back for good 
Whenever I'm wrong just tell me the song and I'll sing it 
You'll be right and understood 

Unaware but underlined I figured out this story 
It wasn't good 
But in the corner of my mind I celebrated glory 
But that was not to be 
In the twist of separation you excelled at being free 
Can't you find a little room inside for me??? 


And we'll be together, this time is forever 
We'll be fighting and forever we will be 
So complete in our love 
We will never be uncovered again 
*I guess now it's time, that you came back for good!*


“I need you, I guess I always will girl, you my best friend, you my lovely thing, I just want you to know that I will always love you!I’m gonna love you girl, until the end of time, tell me girl, you gonna always be mine.” New Kids on the Block

----------


## Blurock

Boy bands suck! Why do they call it a band if the poor blighters can not even play an instrument? 

A REAL band should consist of at least a lead guitar, bass, drums and then you can add other instruments such as rhythm guitar, keyboards, flute, strings or what ever you fancy. Definitely no electronic computer generated sounds. That's a no-no. Only instruments that can be PLAYED, no computer plug ins and also no pre-recorded music or backing.

Boy bands? They are boy choirs. Full stop. Boy choirs suck. (Unless it is a school choir, which incidently I enjoy listening to) :Cool:

----------

tec0 (03-Aug-12)

----------


## adrianh

We went on a tour of a recording studio a while back. You don't need to be able to sing or play a musical instrument to have a band. Singers use software called "Autotune". The software is clever enough correct their off key singing. The same goes for playing instruments, the instrument data is simply fed through software that also corrects it. The guy running the mixing desk said that one of the problems is that the software makes the music too perfect (in terms of timing etc). He said that they are able to correct any flaw that any instrument may have, so if the drummer is always a bit out of step, no problem, just fix it an if the guitaris can't play a certain note, no problem.

The best artists are those can play their instruments and sing unplugged. There is nothing like a guy on his own with an acoustic guitar....like Johnny Cash, Chris Isaaks, Jack Johnson, Mark Knopfler and many many more (...shows my age)

----------

tec0 (03-Aug-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> Boy bands suck! Why do they call it a band if the poor blighters can not even play an instrument? 
> 
> A REAL band should consist of at least a lead guitar, bass, drums and then you can add other instruments such as rhythm guitar, keyboards, flute, strings or what ever you fancy. Definitely no electronic computer generated sounds. That's a no-no. Only instruments that can be PLAYED, no computer plug ins and also no pre-recorded music or backing.
> 
> Boy bands? They are boy choirs. Full stop. Boy choirs suck. (Unless it is a school choir, which incidently I enjoy listening to)





> We went on a tour of a recording studio a while back. You don't need to be able to sing or play a musical instrument to have a band. Singers use software called "Autotune". The software is clever enough correct their off key singing. The same goes for playing instruments, the instrument data is simply fed through software that also corrects it. The guy running the mixing desk said that one of the problems is that the software makes the music too perfect (in terms of timing etc). He said that they are able to correct any flaw that any instrument may have, so if the drummer is always a bit out of step, no problem, just fix it an if the guitaris can't play a certain note, no problem.
> 
> The best artists are those can play their instruments and sing unplugged. There is nothing like a guy on his own with an acoustic guitar....like Johnny Cash, Chris Isaaks, Jack Johnson, Mark Knopfler and many many more (...shows my age)


*Blurock, I understand where you coming from!* I too agree that one appreciates a group who are not only songwriters and singers but can also do justice to guitars, piano, drums etc. I’m merely saying that boy bands of the 80’s when I was a teenager did have influence on many of us as we aspired to dress like them and adopt whatever hairstyle they had.
*Take the Travelling Wilburies for instance* a true super group: Bob Dylan, George Harrison, Jeff Lynne, Roy Orbison and Tom Petty, and Jim Keltner. They could write music, sing well and use musical instruments! *This video of handle me with care illustrates this!

*

----------


## Blurock

You should hear those "autotune" guys live; what a disaster! We are lowering our standards in life, even artistically we now accept cheap s#!t as being acceptable.

Vanash, I also liked the Travelling Wilburys. Real fun band. :Cool:

----------


## Citizen X

> We went on a tour of a recording studio a while back. You don't need to be able to sing or play a musical instrument to have a band. Singers use software called "Autotune". The software is clever enough correct their off key singing. The same goes for playing instruments, the instrument data is simply fed through software that also corrects it. The guy running the mixing desk said that one of the problems is that the software makes the music too perfect (in terms of timing etc). He said that they are able to correct any flaw that any instrument may have, so if the drummer is always a bit out of step, no problem, just fix it an if the guitaris can't play a certain note, no problem.
> 
> The best artists are those can play their instruments and sing unplugged. There is nothing like a guy on his own with an acoustic guitar....like Johnny Cash, Chris Isaaks, Jack Johnson, Mark Knopfler and many many more (...shows my age)


Adrian, You in your eraly 40's....... Dire Straits and Chris Isaaks are part of my collection too...love the song, 'Somebody's Crying,' magical guitar work, magical song...

 
“I know somebody and they cry for you
They lie awake at night and dream of you
I bet you never even know they do
But somebody’s crying

I know somebody and they called your name
A million times and still you never came
They go on loving you just the same
I know that somebody’s trying

So please
Return the love
You took from me
Or please
Let me know
It can’t be me
I know when somebody’s lyin'
I know when somebody’s lyin'

I know that somebody’s lyin'
I know that somebody’s lyin'

Give me a sign and let me know we’re thru
If you don’t love me like I love you
But if you cry at night the way I do
I’ll know that somebody’s lyin'

So please
Return the love
You took from me
Or please
Let me know
It can’t be me
I know when somebody’s lyin'
I know when somebody’s lyin'”

----------


## Citizen X

*The secret to music success from a rudimentary perspective!*
*Now, you could work towards a master degree in music*, which is indeed commendable, _but its no guarantee of you releasing an album that millions will buy and still millions will listen to decades after its original release date!_
Heres that grassroots, rudimentary secret
_This is my story you know, my story!_ Some people got nothing, some people got hope and dreams. _We couldnt afford to buy records so we listened to the radio and anything that the radio played is that to the ear._ I was into , you know, like call it spiritual music, you know, it couldnt get more revolutionised than that. We called our selves the wailing wailers, cause we cried so much in our lives. The way we were was poor living in Trench Town, I grabbed my acoustic guitar. We done our thing in our yard, you know, we smoked a romantic and everyone was there and we start playing, everyone influenced and communicated to us. *Even a stranger, and him tell you,  Sing it this way, put this word to it,* You know, its like a peoples music. *We come together about 1960, at that time, we used to have one track, you know everything mixed and recorded one time and that it!  Bob Marley*
*One thing about music when it hit you it make you feel okay! Bob Marley*

----------


## Citizen X

I’ll confess I love 80’s bubblegum pop! If you were a teenager in the 80’s, you’ll appreciate how the music of that time had impacted our lives, included but not limited to our love lives, our dress code, all sorts of manner of hairstyles, just our general attitude at large.
The 80’s had its fair share of eccentric bands, one such band was Dexy’s Midnight Runners were a British Birmingham based band. They must have shared the same pubs with UB40 as they come from the same neighborhood! Come on Eileen was released in 1982! So, I proudly give you ‘Come on Eileen!”


Dexy’s Midnight Runners:Come on Eileeen
“Poor old Johnny Ray 
Sounded sad upon the radio
He moved a million hearts in mono
Our mothers cried and sang along 
And who'd blame them?
*Now you're grown, so grown
Now I must say more than ever 
*
Go, toora loora toora loo-rye-aye 
And we can sing just like our fathers

Come on, Eileen
I swear (well, he means)
At this moment you mean everything
With you in that dress 
*My thoughts, I confess, verge on dirty* 
Ah, come on, Eileen

*These people around here wear beaten-down eyes 
Sunk in smoke-dried faces 
They're so resigned to what their fate is
But not us, no, not us 
We are far too young and clever
*
Remember, toora loora toora loo-rye-aye 
Eileen, I'll hum this tune forever 

Come on, Eileen
I swear (well, he means) 
Ah, come on, let's take off everything
That pretty red dress 
Eileen (tell him yes) 
Ah, come on, let's, ah, come on, Eileen, please”

----------


## Citizen X

*Okay, Slim Shady, I get it, 'girl/boy groups make you sick!* But Slim, you must understand, not all of us had the right stuff as teens, we had to find artists that we could relate to...The right stuff.
Sometimes having the right stuff may not necessarily include giving people what they want. The most powerful voice delivery system of New Kids on the Block as they were between 1987 and 1990 was Joey Mcintrye. He joined the group at age 12 and he looked 10 years old when he delivered the powerful and signature vocals of the song Please dont go girl in 1988. Maurice Starr wanted to create the same magic he created with New Addition(they sold records, teenage girls loved them). He wanted a White group this time, that were not into drugs, interested in sports and conscious about how they looked. He wanted to give teenage girls their ideal guy, *The oddity, as Dave would say* was Joey Mcintrye, he looked very, very young, but it was only his voice that could make the entire concept and group succeed. At that time, I was in high school, I thought was I cursed with looking so very young, I often aksed, when would I get my beard! I thank God, I didnt! I thank God no one calls me uncle, that would break my heart.
The actual video from the 80s incorporate a lot of things that I can relate to i.e. youthful fun, the concept of crazy about you romance, the concept of looking fit and healthy and dressing trendy. The video also included footage of the boys in a theme park. A theme park and the iconic roller-coaster hot summers night will definitely keep you and your chick young hearted! If it cant be fun, exciting, an adventure, then why the hell even have a relationship? Somebody please tell me?
This url will bring some fond 80s memories back
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dH3hqQP1bto

----------

tec0 (02-Aug-12)

----------


## tec0

Now in this song one will find a raw truth spelled out, Enjoy  :Slayer: 

*KILLSWITCH ENGAGE  "A Light In A Darkened World"*

*I see so much corruption
And it's hard to ignore
Living on greed and possessions
Is this what we're dying for?
*
Now choose this day
Who you will serve
To be the light in a darkened world

*Many are willing to only live for themselves
Turning away from morality
Nothing can save you now*

Now choose this day
Who you will serve
To be the light in a darkened world
You feel dissolved and the water's beginning to rise
Become the light in this darkened world

This is destiny
The choice is now defined
No more deception
Now change will come

It's in your hands
It's in your hands

Now choose this day
Who you will serve
To be the light
In a darkened world

*It's in your hands
It's in you hands
Become the light in this darkened world*

----------

Citizen X (02-Aug-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> Now in this song one will find a raw truth spelled out, Enjoy





> I see so much corruption
> And it's hard to ignore
> Living on greed and possessions
> Is this what we're dying for?
> 
> 
> Many are willing to only live for themselves
> Turning away from morality
> Nothing can save you now
> ...



Smart song, very sobering message!
My contribution in kind has simply got to be Johnny Cleggs Cruel Crazy Beautiful World
Cruel Crazy Beautiful World

You have to wash with the crocodile in the river
You have to swim with the sharks in the sea
You have to live with the crooked politician
Trust those things that you can never see
Ayeye ayeye jesse mfana (jesse boy) ayeye ayeye

Chorus:
It's a cruel crazy beautiful world
Every time you wake up I hope it's under a blue sky
It's a cruel crazy beautiful world
One day when you wake up I will have to say goodbye
Goodbye -- It's your world so live in it!

Beyond the door, strange cruel beautiful years lie waiting for you
It kills me to know you won't escape loneliness,
Maybe you lose hope too
Ayeye ayeye jesse mfana ayeye ayeye

When I feel your small body close to mine
I feel weak and strong at the same time
So few years to give you wings to fly
Show you the stars to guide your ship by

It's your world so live in it!

----------

tec0 (02-Aug-12)

----------


## tec0

For a bit of fun  :Wink: 

*ALESTORM "Captain Morgan's Revenge" [2008]
*
Countless years ago while lost in barren seas
There whispered murmurs of a bloody mutiny
We took up arms and slain the officers of rank
And with swords drawn made the captain walk the plank

And as he fell down to the depths
He swore a deadly curse
"As sure as hell's my final fate
You'll all soon die, or worse"
Now as we stand before the gallows
Waiting for the end
I'll say these final words my friend

*At sunrise we'll all dance the hempen jig
So raise up your pint of rum and take another swig
The curse of Captain Morgan has led us to this fate
So have no fear, and don't look back, the afterlife awaits
*
We returned to port with sorrow in our chests
An evil shadow followed us on every quest
Never to feel joy again was our fate
Only misery and death, fear and burning hate

We broke the law, betrayed the code
Now time is running out
An unforgivable offence
Of that there is no doubt
Now as we stand before the gallows
Waiting for the end
I'll say these final words my friend

*At sunrise we'll all dance the hempen jig
So raise up your pint of rum and take another swig
The curse of Captain Morgan has led us to this fate
So have no fear, and don't look back, the afterlife awaits*

Many years have passed now
Yet the curse still lives on
And now we rot in a black prison cell
Waiting for our true calling in hell
But for the lives we leave behind
Don't shed a tear, don't cry
The only way to break this curse
Is for us all to die
Now as we stand before the gallows
Waiting for the end
I'll say these final words my friend

*At sunrise we'll all dance the hempen jig
So raise up your pint of rum and take another swig
The curse of Captain Morgan has led us to this fate
So have no fear, and don't look back, the afterlife awaits*
It is just a cool song  :Cool:

----------

Citizen X (03-Aug-12)

----------


## tec0

Cant believe it has been 10 years when I first woke up to this song. 

*SEETHER "Fine Again" 2002*

It seems like every days the same
and Im left to discover on my own
It seems like everything is gray
and theres no color to behold
They say its over and Im fine again, yeah
Try to stay sober feels like Im dying here

*And I am aware now of how
everythings gonna be fine one day
Too late, Im in hell I am prepared now,
seems everyones gonna be fine
One day too late, just as well*

I feel the dream in me expire
and theres no one left to blame it on
I hear you label me a liar
cause I cant seem to get this through
You say its over, I can sigh again, yeah
Why try to stay sober when Im dying here

And I am aware now of how
everythings gonna be fine one day
Too late, Im in hell
I am prepared now,
seems everyones gonna be fine
One day too late; just as well

And Im not scared now.
I must assure you,
youre never gonna get away
And Im not scared now.
And Im not scared now. No

I am aware now of how
everythings gonna be fine one day
Too late, Im in hell
I am prepared now
seems everyones gonna be fine
One day too late, just as well
I am prepared now,
seems everythings gonna be fine for me
For me; for myself.
For me, for me, for myself
For me, for me, for myself

I am prepared now for myself
I am prepared now and I am fine... again

----------

Citizen X (14-Aug-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> Can’t believe it has been 10 years when I first woke up to this song.





> *SEETHER "Fine Again" 2002*
> 
> It seems like every day’s the same
> and I’m left to discover on my own
> It seems like everything is gray
> and there’s no color to behold
> They say it’s over and I’m fine again, yeah
> Try to stay sober feels like I’m dying here
> 
> ...




Tec0, I salute you my brethren! You are a 'soul-man,' I think the sentiment is to go down in a blaze of glory! Now, I know a thing or 2 about the ‘slings and arrows of outrageous fortune.’ Now, I’m not really prone to tears, I’m cold and clinical in that way BUT, I have thought of a rather novel idea! Bond(The original Bond, the vodka martini man) would probably say, ‘That’s a neat trick!”
So here it is, I’ll just hire about 10 people for 1 hour and pay them R50 each. Their job, simple, they need to cry hysterically and emotionally for me, I want to see real tears, no tears no pay!!!

----------

tec0 (21-Aug-12)

----------


## Citizen X

Policy of Truth 
Depeche Mode
“You had something to hide
Should have hidden it, shouldn't you
Now you're not satisfied
With what you're being put through

It's just time to pay the price
For not listening to advice
And deciding in your youth
On the policy of truth

Things could be so different now
It used to be so civilized
You will always wonder how
It could have been if you'd only lied

It's too late to change events
It's time to face the consequence
For delivering the proof
In the policy of truth

Never again
Is what you swore
The time before
Never again
Is what you swore
The time before

Now you're standing there tongue tied
You'd better learn your lesson well
Hide what you have to hide
And tell what you have to tell
You'll see your problems multiplied
If you continually decide
To faithfully pursue
The policy of truth

Never again 
Is what you swore
The time before”

----------

tec0 (21-Aug-12)

----------


## tec0

Depeche Mode Policy of Truth! lol wow I use to listen to this song a lot, before I was completely brainwashed by Nightwish. That said It is a good song very meaningful.  :Yes:

----------


## tec0

Now this song comes from a time where I was a legitimate mental case… "strap to the bed mental" not the nice kind… My world was ripped from its orbit I can't remember much but I can remember this song. It still rocks!  :Slayer: 

*Guano Apes "Open Your Eyes" [1997]* 

Hide your face forever
dream and search forever

Have you ever been for sale ?
when your isms get smart
oh so selfish and mindless
with that comment in your eye

Do you think that you are hard ?
really harder than the other
man you're acting cold
if you are not in charge

Don't split your mentality
without thinking twice
your voice has got no reason
now is the time to face your lies

*Open your eyes, open your mind
proud like a god don't pretend to be blind
trapped in yourself, break out instead
beat the machine that works in your head*

Will you offer me some tricks
if I ever need them
would you go into that room
if I call 'em

Do you think that you are better
really better than the rest
realize there's a problem
I know that you can give your best

Have you ever had a dream?
or is life just a trip?
a trip without chances
a chance to grow up quick

Open your eyes, open your mind ...

Hide your face forever
dream and search forever
night and night you feel nothing
there's no way outside of my land

Open your eyes, open your mind ...

----------


## Citizen X

> Now this song comes from a time where I was a legitimate mental case… "strap to the bed mental" not the nice kind… My world was ripped from its orbit I can't remember much but I can remember this song. It still rocks!





> Open your eyes, open your mind ...



*“People say I'm crazy doing what I'm doing,
Well they give me all kinds of warnings to save me from ruin,
When I say that I'm o.k. they look at me kind of strange,
Surely your not happy now you no longer play the game,*
People say I'm lazy dreaming my life away,
Well they give me all kinds of advice designed to enlighten me,
When I tell that I'm doing Fine watching shadows on the wall,
Don't you miss the big time boy you're no longer on the ball?
I'm just sitting here watching the wheels go round and round,
I really love to watch them roll,
No longer riding on the merry-go-round,
I just had to let it go,
People asking questions lost in confusion,
Well I tell them there's no problem,
Only solutions,
Well they shake their heads and they look at me as if I've lost my mind,
I tell them there's no hurry...
I'm just sitting here doing time,
I'm just sitting here watching the wheels go round and round,
I really love to watch them roll,
No longer riding on the merry-go-round,
I just had to let it go.” John Lennon
*So Tec0, I suggest that you and I both be put on trial and this is how it goes:*
“Good morning, Worm, your honor
*The Crown will plainly show
The prisoner who now stands before you
Was caught red-handed showing feelings
Showing feelings of an almost human nature
This will not do*

_Call the schoolmaster_

I always said he'd come to no good
In the end, your Honor
If they'd let me have my way
I could have flayed him into shape
But my hands were tied
The bleeding hearts and artists
Let him get away with murder
Let me hammer him today

_Crazy
Toys in the attic, I am crazy
Truly gone fishing
They must have taken my marbles away
Crazy
Toys in the attic, he is crazy

_*Call the defendant's wife
*
_You little shit_, you're in it now
I hope they throw away the key
You should've talked to me more often than you did
But no! You had to go your own way
*Have you broken any homes up lately?
Just five minutes, Worm, your Honor
Him and me alone*

Baaaaaabe
Come to Mother, baby
Let me hold you in my arms
M'Lord, I never meant for him to get in any trouble
Why'd he ever have to leave me?
Worm, your Honour, let me take him home

*Crazy
Over the rainbow, I am crazy
Bars in the window
There must have been a door there in the wall
When I came in
Crazy
Over the rainbow, he is crazy
*
The evidence before the court is incontrovertible
There's no need for the jury to retire
*In all the years of judging I have never heard before
Of someone more deserving of the full penalty of the law
The way you made 'em suffer
Your exquisite wife and mother
Fills me with the urge to deficate
Since, my friend
You have revealed your deepest fear
I sentence you to be exposed before your peers
Tear down the wall
"Tear down the wall, Tear down the wall,* ..." Roger Waters

----------

tec0 (23-Aug-12)

----------


## Citizen X

The late 70’s and early 80’s would not have been the same without Leo Sayer’s contribution. Most notably, ‘I love you more than I can say(1983),’ and ‘You make me feel like dancing(1977).’ 
Both these songs will always be part of my music collection. I love these 2 songs!
Some women just have that effect!!! They make you feel like dancing….
You make me feel like dancing:Leo Sayer 
“You've got a cute way of talking
You got the better of me
Just snap your fingers and I'm walking
Like a dog hanging on your lead
I'm in a spin you know
Shaking on string you know

You make me feel like dancing
I'm gonna dance the night away
You make me feel like dancing
I'm gonna dance the night away
You make feel like dancing
I feel like dancing

*Quarter to four in the morning
I ain't feeling tired no, no, no, no, no
Just hold me tight and leave on the light
'Cause I don't want to go home
You put a spell on me
I'm right where you want me to be
*
You make me feel like dancing
I gonna to dance the night away

And if you'll let me stay
We'll dance our lives away
You make me feel like dancing
I want to dance my life away
You make me feel like dancing
I'm want to dance my life away
You make feel like dancing
I'm want to dance my life away
You make feel like dancing
I'm want to dance my life away.”


More than I can say: Leo Sayer
I love you more than I can say
I'll love you twice as much tomorrow
Whoa-oh
Love you more than I can say
I miss you ev'ry single day
Why must my life be filled with sorrow
Ooooh, oh
I love you more than I can say
Ah, don't you know I need you so
Oh, tell me please
I gotta know
Do you mean to make me cry
Am I just another guy
Whoa, whoa
Yeah, yeah
I love you more than I can say
Why must my life be filled with sorrow
Whoa-oh
I'll love you twice as much tomorrow
Ah, don't you know I need you so
So tell me please
I gotta know
Do you mean to make me cry
Am I just another guy
Whoa, whoa
Yeah, yeah
I love you more than I can say
I'll love you twice as much tomorrow
Whoa-oh
Love you more than I can say
I love you more than I can say
I love you more than I can say
Oh-oh, ooooooh
(More than I can say)
I love twice as much tomorrow
(More than I can say)
I love twice as much tomorrow
(More than I can say)
I love you more than I can say
(More than I can say)
I love you more than words can say”

----------

tec0 (25-Aug-12)

----------


## tec0

Right this is a new song of Epica but it is easy to the ear "in my opinion" But I really enjoy the flow of this song.

*EPICA "Delirium"*

Black was the night when I did surrender
I did give in to my weakening sight
Now that I'm empty my dreams once were many
Soul's bitter cry to unleash the divine

When you think there's no way out
And all you see collides
Hope will in the end chase all your fears away

Fighting the source was not recommended
Trails of a wish were the hope to survive
skins full ablazing release crystal gazing
All of it led to a deeper demise

When you think there's no way out
And no one comprehends
Hope will show your smile again

What I left behind
Another night
Of weary dreams, unravelling
What's been left behind
Another time
Where days of late are far away
Far away

Losing my reasons,
No lies to believe in
Left the obscure to
The means of escape

Core has been shaken,
There is no more pain to break me
Time has commenced and I long to awake

When you think there's no way out
Leave everything behind
You can live your life anew

Dark days behind me
Won't ever break me now

*All that I left behind
Another night
Of weary dreams, unravelling
What's been left behind
Another time
Where days of late are far away
*
*Far away

Just another night
In another time*

----------

Citizen X (30-Aug-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> Dark days behind me
> Won't ever break me now
> 
> *All that I left behind
> Another night
> Of weary dreams, unravelling
> What's been left behind
> Another time
> Where days of late are far away
> ...


I will always appreciate songs that in essence explain my life and what I'm going through! This demonstrates how gifted songwriters really are, when they speak your language and express your trial, tribulation and triumph in life, you've simple got to give them the thumbs up!

----------

tec0 (31-Aug-12)

----------


## adrianh

Mark Knopfler - You can't beat the house


*"She'll pick your pocket with her pet Raccoon"*

Tooooo clever....

----------


## Citizen X

> Mark Knopfler - You can't beat the house
> 
> 
> *"She'll pick your pocket with her pet Raccoon"*
> 
> Tooooo clever....


He's a songwriter and singer of note! He has been awarded with 3 Honanry doctorates from 3 universities in the UK, so it's Dr Knopfler actually
 :Thumbup: 
Dire Straits remain one of my favourite bands of all time! The very first video played on MTV was " Money for nothing!"

----------


## tec0

Now this song takes me back... 

*GUNS N' ROSES "Civil War"*

*"What we've got here is failure to
communicate.
Some men you just can't reach...
So, you get what we had here last week,
which is the way he wants it!
Well, he gets it!
N' I don't like it any more than you men." **

Look at your young men fighting
Look at your women crying
Look at your young men dying
The way they've always done before

Look at the hate we're breeding
Look at the fear we're feeding
Look at the lives we're leading
The way we've always done before

My hands are tied
The billions shift from side to side
And the wars go on with brainwashed pride
For the love of God and our human rights
And all these things are swept aside
By bloody hands time can't deny
And are washed away by your genocide
And history hides the lies of our civil wars

D'you wear a black armband
When they shot the man
Who said "Peace could last forever"
And in my first memories
They shot Kennedy
I went numb when I learned to see
So I never fell for Vietnam
We got the wall of D.C. to remind us all
That you can't trust freedom
When it's not in your hands
When everybody's fightin'
For their promised land

*And
I don't need your civil war
It feeds the rich while it buries the poor
Your power hungry sellin' soldiers
In a human grocery store
Ain't that fresh
I don't need your civil war*

Look at the shoes your filling
Look at the blood we're spilling
Look at the world we're killing
The way we've always done before
Look in the doubt we've wallowed
Look at the leaders we've followed
Look at the lies we've swallowed
And I don't want to hear no more

My hands are tied
For all I've seen has changed my mind
But still the wars go on as the years go by
With no love of God or human rights
'Cause all these dreams are swept aside
By bloody hands of the hypnotized
Who carry the cross of homicide
And history bears the scars of our civil wars

"WE PRACTICE SELECTIVE ANNIHILATION OF MAYORS AND GOVERNMENT OFFICIALS
FOR EXAMPLE TO CREATE A VACUUM
THEN WE FILL THAT VACUUM
AS POPULAR WAR ADVANCES
PEACE IS CLOSER" **

I don't need your civil war
It feeds the rich while it buries the poor
Your power hungry sellin' soldiers
In a human grocery store
Ain't that fresh
And I don't need your civil war
I don't need your civil war
I don't need your civil war
Your power hungry sellin' soldiers
In a human grocery store
Ain't that fresh
I don't need your civil war
I don't need one more war

I don't need one more war
Whaz so civil 'bout war anyway

----------

Citizen X (05-Sep-12)

----------


## Citizen X

Sexual attitudes and the 80’s, you really had to have had the right stuff if you played Marvin Gaye’s ‘sexual healing,’ for your chick! Now this is one of my all-time favourites, both the song and original music video..quite revolutionary for 1982! 
Ii is a singular pleasure to give you sexual healing…..


Sexual Healing 
“Ooh, now let's get down tonight
Baby I'm hot just like an oven
I need some lovin'
And baby, I can't hold it much longer
It's getting stronger and stronger
And when I get that feeling
I want Sexual Healing
Sexual Healing, oh baby
*Makes me feel so fine*
*Helps to relieve my mind*
*Sexual Healing baby, is good for me*
*Sexual Healing is something that's good for me*
*Whenever blue tear drops are falling*
*And my emotional stability is leaving me*
*There is something I can do*
*I can get on the telephone and call you up baby, and*
*Honey I know you'll be there to relieve me*
*The love you give to me will free me*
*If you don't know the things you're dealing*
*I can tell you, darling, that it's Sexual Healing*
Get up, Get up, Get up, Get up, let's make love tonight
Wake up, Wake up, Wake up, Wake up, 'cos you do it right
Baby I got sick this morning
A sea was storming inside of me
Baby I think I'm capsizing
The waves are rising and rising
And when I get that feeling
I want Sexual Healing
Sexual Healing is good for me
Makes me feel so fine, it's such a rush
Helps to relieve the mind, and it's good for us
Sexual Healing, baby, is good for me
Sexual Healing is something that's good for me
And it's good for me and it's good to me
My baby ohhh
Come take control, just grab a hold
Of my body and mind soon we'll be making it
Honey, oh we're feeling fine
You're my medicine open up and let me in
Darling, you're so great
I can't wait for you to operate
I can't wait for you to operate
When I get this feeling, I need Sexual Healing “

----------

tec0 (14-Sep-12)

----------


## Citizen X

_My love affair with reggae started in the summer of 1987_ for various reasons: Reggae artist had to encode their music to beat the South Africa Apartheid banning; the song writers knew that the message would translate to the people! *Eddie Grant and ‘Give me hope Johanna,’ is just one example!*Rationale: In the song ‘Johanna,’ is the city of Johannesburg and a symbol of the Apartheid regime! It articulates the Apartheid propaganda machine and its detrimental effects. It has duality in meaning in that it does refer to Johannesburg but cleverly also alludes to Johan Vorster the Prime Minister of that day who ‘ran,’ the country!
In 1976 with the Uprising many church leaders openly opposed Apartheid _hence “Even the preacher who works for Jesus_; The Archbishop who's a peaceful man
Together they say that the freedom fighters will overcome the very strong
I wanna know if you're blind Jo'anna, If you wanna hear the sound of drums
Can't you see that the tide is turning, oh don't make me wait till the morning come.”
That morning came in 1994, so Eddie Grant had to wait till then!
Archbishop Desmond Tutu, is the preacher in this song 




“Sneakin' across all the neighbours' borders, Now and again having little fun
She doesn't care if the fun and games she play, Is dang'rous to ev'ryone.”

This alludes to the Apartheid government attacking safe houses and bases in the former homelands:-



“South Africa had a policy of attacking guerrilla-bases and safe houses of the ANC, PAC and SWAPO in neighbouring countries beginning in the early 1980s. These attacks were in retaliation for acts of terror such as bomb explosions, massacres and guerrilla actions (like sabotage) by ANC, PAC and SWAPO guerrillas in South Africa and Namibia. The country also aided organisations in surrounding countries who were actively combating the spread of communism in southern Africa. The results of these policies included:

· Support for anti-government guerrilla groups such as UNITA in Angola and RENAMO in Mozambique
· South African Defence Force (SADF; now the South African National Defence Force; SANDF) hit-squad raids into front-line states (e.g. the Raid on Gaborone). Bombing raids were also conducted into neighbouring states. Air and commando raids into Zimbabwe, Zambia and Botswana occurred the same day, against selective ANC targets 
· An assassination attempt on Zimbabwean President Robert Mugabe on 18 December 1981. 
· A full-scale invasion of Angola: this was partly in support of UNITA, but was also an attempt to strike at SWAPO bases. 
· Bomb attacks in Lesotho. 
· Kidnapping of refugees and ANC members in Swaziland by security services.[108]
· An unsuccessful South African organised coup in the Seychelles on 25 November 1981. 
· Targeting of exiled ANC leaders abroad: Joe Slovo's wife Ruth First was killed by a parcel bomb in Maputo, and 'death squads' of the Civil Cooperation Bureau.” 



"Well Jo'anna she runs a country
She runs in Durban and the Transvaal
She makes a few of her people happy, oh
She don't care about the rest at all
She's got a system they call apartheid
It keeps a brother in a subjection
But maybe pressure can make Jo'anna see
How everybody could a live as one

Gimme hope, Jo'anna
Hope, Jo'anna
Gimme hope, Jo'anna
'Fore the morning come
Gimme hope, Jo'anna
Hope, Jo'anna
Hope before the morning come

I hear she make all the golden money
To buy new weapons, any shape of guns
While every mother in black Soweto fears
The killing of another son
Sneakin' across all the neighbours' borders
Now and again having little fun
She doesn't care if the fun and games she play
Is dang'rous to ev'ryone


She's got supporters in high up places
Who turn their heads to the city sun
Jo'anna give them the fancy money
Oh to tempt anyone who'd come
She even knows how to swing opinion
In every magazine and the journals
For every bad move that this Jo'anna makes
They got a good explanation


*Even the preacher who works for Jesus
The Archbishop who's a peaceful man
Together they say that the freedom fighters
Will overcome the very strong
I wanna know if you're blind Jo'anna
If you wanna hear the sound of drums
Can't you see that the tide is turning
Oh don't make me wait till the morning come.”*

----------


## tec0

mmmm Old school is one thing... Everyone enjoys oldies but then there is this stigma of our past that simply has to be talk about to the point where it feels like a slap in the face. But that seems to be the point as of late. 

Pity... I wish we can move on from this point in time but it seems to people don’t want others to go on with their lives. It always has to be about *apartheid* it MUST be talked about in every single topic. I am just sick to death of it.  

The good book said that the children will be punished for crimes of their elders.

----------

Citizen X (14-Sep-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> Right this is a new song of Epica but it is easy to the ear "in my opinion" But I really enjoy the flow of this song.
> 
> *EPICA "Delirium"*
> 
> Black was the night when I did surrender
> I did give in to my weakening sight
> Now that I'm empty my dreams once were many
> Soul's bitter cry to unleash the divine
> 
> ...


Very deep and meaningful! Funny how these songs echo my misery so clearly! " Rise up again fallen fighters, rise up and take your stance again, he who fights and run away, lives to fight another day!"

----------

tec0 (26-Sep-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> mmmm Old school is one thing... Everyone enjoys oldies but then there is this stigma of our past that simply has to be talk about to the point where it feels like a slap in the face. But that seems to be the point as of late. 
> 
> Pity... I wish we can move on from this point in time but it seems to people don’t want others to go on with their lives. It always has to be about *apartheid* it MUST be talked about in every single topic. I am just sick to death of it. 
> 
> The good book said that the children will be punished for crimes of their elders.


Tec0, very fair point indeed! I'm merely trying to demonstrate that reggae is not just music one listens to, it's intelligent music that incorporates, history of music, history in general, the oppression of all people etc...

----------


## Citizen X

The secret to music success part 2
Again, you can obtain a Master degree in music, looks good in a frame on a wall! It’s however no guarantee that you will release an album that millions will buy and even after your death millions more will continue to buy it. 
The grassroots recipe for music success
I was born fatherless, I never knew my father. My mother worked very hard, but she couldn’t afford to send me to school. We don’t have education, we have inspiration; if I was educated according to the way of this world, I would be a damn fool! We were poor, we lived in Trench Town,  sitting in my government yard of Trench Town, I grab my acoustic guitar and the music start playing! AND everyone contribute to our music, _EVEN if it was a stranger and him tell you, ‘sing it this way,’ ‘put this word to it,’ the people make this music._ We came together in 1960..” Bob Marley

----------


## Citizen X

Bubble-gum Pop keeps me very young at heart..there was a time when I was young and innocent! I’m cold and clinical now! _If fact my psychiatrist has certified me as insane! She advocates that I be locked away for life at Sterkfontein in solitary confinement, with a protective head covering so that I won’t bite anyone!!!_
Many years ago, I dedicated this song to a truly Phenomenal woman..as such I’ll never dedicate this song to anyone else…
Wouldn’t it be nice: The Beach Boys

“Wouldn't it be nice if we were older
Then we wouldn't have to wait so long
And wouldn't it be nice to live together
In the kind of world where we belong

You know it’s gonna make it that much better
_When we can say goodnight and stay together_

_Wouldn't it be nice if we could wake up
In the morning when the day is new
And after having spent the day together
Hold each other close the whole night through_

Happy times together we've been spending
I wish that every kiss was neverending
Wouldn't it be nice

Maybe if we think and wish and hope and pray it might come true
Baby then there wouldn't be a single thing we couldn't do
We could be married
And then we'd be happy

Wouldn't it be nice

You know it seems the more we talk about it
It only makes it worse to live without it
But lets talk about it
Wouldn't it be nice

_Good night my baby
Sleep tight my baby_”

----------

tec0 (16-Sep-12)

----------


## Blurock

True romantic Vanash? :Big Grin:

----------

Citizen X (17-Sep-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> True romantic Vanash?


It's this ideal, the quest for this mythical true love, the vast majority of poems and songs are actually love songs. I do however have some downright violent, angry, disrespectful songs in my collection as well! Will post some of those soon!It said that certain animals lose the will to live when their mate dies!
Look at 1 Corinthians 13:9 and in particular what it says about love
If I speak in the tonguesof men or of angels, but do not have love, I am only a resounding gong or a clanging cymbal. 2 If I have the gift of prophecy and can fathom all mysteries and all knowledge, and if I have a faith that can move mountains, but do not have love, I am nothing. 3 If I give all I possess to the poor and give over my body to hardship that I may boast, but do not have love, I gain nothing.
4 Love is patient, love is kind. It does not envy, it does not boast, it is not proud.5 It does not dishonor others, it is not self-seeking, it is not easily angered, it keeps no record of wrongs.6 Love does not delight in evil but rejoices with the truth.7 It always protects, always trusts, always hopes, always perseveres.
8 Love never fails. But where there are prophecies, they will cease; where there are tongues, they will be stilled; where there is knowledge, it will pass away. 9 For we know in part and we prophesy in part, 10 but when completeness comes, what is in part disappears. 11 When I was a child, I talked like a child, I thought like a child, I reasoned like a child. When I became a man, I put the ways of childhood behind me. 12 For now we see only a reflection as in a mirror; then we shall see face to face. Now I know in part; then I shall know fully, even as I am fully known.
13 And now these three remain: faith, hope and love. But the greatest of these is love.

----------


## tec0

There is just something about this song... It just stays with you 

*Lacuna Coil "Self Deception"*

*I'll never waste another day
searching to find the reason
why did I choose to play this game
this goes too far
I'll take no more*

I played the part and took the blame
while you pretend nothing is real
life turned to night as you're asleep
blood flowing down, is this a dream?

Liar, you tempt me

*I don't know what to do
no guilt is in my heart
I don't know what to do
I'm not the reason*

I'll never waste another day
forever lost
no reason
he never choose to play this game
taken too far out of control

Liar, you tempt me

I don't know what to do
no guilt is in my heart

I don't know what to do
I'm not the reason

----------


## Citizen X

*The Bee Gees surmised correctly*, “love is such a beautiful thing,” Bob Marley’s song *“is this love,’* epitomizes this concept! I love this song, for many reasons! I discovered it in 1988, I bought my second Bob Marley vinyl lp in 1988, Kaya which was introduced in 1978.
This music video speaks volumes, one must always appreciate that it was introduced in 1978, as such, it won’t have the added video special effects etc of the present day, *I’ll tell you though, this song is a masterpiece!!!*
*I proudly give you Is This Love: Bob Marley*…



BOB MARLEY
*"Is This Love"* 

“I wanna love you and treat you right;
I wanna love you every day and every night:
We'll be together with a roof right over our heads;
*We'll share the shelter of my single bed*;
We'll share the same room, yeah! - for Jah provide the bread.
Is this love - is this love - is this love -
Is this love that I'm feelin'?
Is this love - is this love - is this love -
Is this love that I'm feelin'?
I wanna know - wanna know - wanna know now!
I got to know - got to know - got to know now!

II'm willing and able,
So I throw my cards on your table!
I wanna love you - I wanna love and treat - love and treat you right;
I wanna love you every day and every night:
We'll be together, yeah! - with a roof right over our heads;
We'll share the shelter, yeah, oh now! - of my single bed;
We'll share the same room, yeah! - for Jah provide the bread.
Is this love - is this love - is this love -
Is this love that I'm feelin'?
Is this love - is this love - is this love -
Is this love that I'm feelin'?
Wo-o-o-oah! Oh yes, I know; yes, I know - yes, I know now!
Yes, I know now!
I'm willing and able,
So I throw my cards on your table!
See: I wanna love ya, I wanna love and treat ya -
love and treat ya right.
I wanna love you every day and every night:
We'll be together, with a roof right over our heads!
We'll share the shelter of my single bed;
We'll share the same room, yeah! Jah provide the bread.
We'll share the shelter of my single bed” 
I found the following very intriguing information from wiki…

“A music video was also produced; in the video supermodel Naomi Campbell, then 7 years old, made her first appearance in the public.
Curiously, the original multi-tracks of this song have been made available in collector's circles and on the internet.

The song is played in the movies In the Name of the Father (1995) Six Days Seven Nights (1998) Lake Placid (1999) and 50 First Dates (2004).

Barbadian recording artist Rihanna covered the song during her first worldwide Good Girl Gone Bad Tour (2007—09). The performance is included in her DVD album _Good Girl Gone Bad Live_.[1]

Scott Matthews has the song as a bonus track on his album Elsewhere

The song is also featured as the theme for the ending credits of Dead or Alive Xtreme Beach Volleyball as well as its sequel, Dead or Alive Xtreme 2

In 1980, it was covered by The Pat Travers Band on their Crash and Burn (Pat Travers Band album) LP.

In 2003, it was covered by Three Plus, a reggae music group from Hawai'i. Sung by Karl Zinsman Jr., Three Plus' album "3+ 4 U" which featured the cover, won the 2003 Na Hoku Hanohano Award (Hawaii's equivalent to 'The Grammys') for Reggae Album of the Year. Their version is also featured on the 2010 compilation album Putamayo Presents: "Tribute To A Reggae Legend: Bob Marley".

In 2006, it was covered by Karen Lane and Paul Malsom on their album 'Can't Help It', 33JAZZ141.

In 2010, it was covered by Corinne Bailey Rae and released digitally as a single and on 2011's _The Love E.P._. The Bailey Rae's version won Grammy Award for Best R&B Performance at 54th Grammy Awards.

In the book _Marley and Me_, author John Grogan says that he & his wife Jenny came up with Marley's name when, during an argument about what to name their dog, Jenny walked to the tape deck and pushed play, and the song started playing.

A reference to the song is made in the lyrics _"Just like the song on our radio set / We’ll share the shelter of my single bed"_ from James Blunt song "Stay the Night", the first single of the 2010 album "Some Kind of Trouble".

Bon Jovi's song Lay Your Hands on Me opens with the lyrics "you're ready, I'm willing, and able. Help me lay my cards down on the table", which bearly a clear similarity to Is This Love's lyrics.

Allen Stone performs his cover on the tour of his self-entitled album "Allen Stone".

Adam Lambert covered the song in an acoustic set in Sydney, Australia in the summer of 2012.[2]  “

----------

tec0 (26-Sep-12)

----------


## tec0

> I wanna love you and treat you right;
> I wanna love you every day and every night:


I wonder how many men take this song seriously; Bob wasnt an abusive soul that can be said without giving it a second thought.  I sometimes wonder what music he would have composed in this day and age seeing all the crimes against women that kind of thing. 

A song I hold close comes from Metallica; "not the new stuff" The old stuff  :Yes: 


*Metallica "The Unforgiven"*

New blood joins this earth
And quickly he's subdued
*Through constant pained disgrace
The young boy learns their rules*

With time the child draws in
This whipping boy done wrong
Deprived of all his thoughts
The young man struggles on and on he's known
A vow unto his own
That never from this day
His will they'll take away

*What I've felt
What I've known
Never shined through in what I've shown
Never be
Never see
Won't see what might have been

What I've felt
What I've known
Never shined through in what I've shown
Never free
Never me
So I dub thee unforgiven*

They dedicate their lives
To running all of his
He tries to please them all
This bitter man he is
Throughout his life the same
He's battled constantly
*This fight he cannot win
A tired man they see no longer cares
The old man then prepares
To die regretfully
That old man here is me
*
What I've felt
What I've known
Never shined through in what I've shown
Never be
Never see
Won't see what might have been

What I've felt
What I've known
Never shined through in what I've shown
Never free
Never me
So I dub the unforgiven

You labeled me
I'll label you
So I dub the unforgiven

----------

Citizen X (27-Sep-12)

----------


## Citizen X

Metallica done something really novel with this song, they created a ballad. This song starts with some of the softest guitar work I’ve heard from Metallica thus far. The drum work is excellent. MP3 wise, this is a huge file for a single song i.e. 8.64 mg! They also incorporate the use of classical instruments in this song.
Tec0, have you attended any of Metallica’s concerts? My equivalent in kind has got to be Don Carlos and ‘Just can’t stop.’
“The road is long, but yes, I know, I weary and tired, but I just can’t stop to rest. I just can’t stop, NO, I just can’t stop


*The secret to music success part 3*
*Again**,* you can obtain a Masters Degree in music and it will be commendable but it no guarantee that you will release an album that sells millions while you alive and even more millions after you dead! The grassroots secret to music success
1979 Interview
Q: Can reggae be copied?
A: “Well, you see, the way I feel about the music , it can be copied *BUT is no copy to it!* It’s the feeeeeeel. Me explain this to musician, *them know it, but them can’t do it*. He who feels it knows it” Bob Marley
The grassroots approach to winning a woman’s heart: Baby, “we’ll share the shelter of my single bed” Notice that he didn’t say we’ll share the shelter of my Hilton hotel bed. “single bed,’ is reference to the bed he slept in in Trench Town as a kid. *This is a picture of that single bed*..
*

Now, that’s classic*. My brethren and I actually had love lives in high school, *we were not rich kids*, now there were rich kids, but they couldn’t present Marley’s love songs with confidence, conviction and authority, *we could!*

----------

tec0 (27-Sep-12)

----------


## tec0

> Tec0, have you attended any of Metallicas concerts?


Back in the day I was unable to go to Metallicas concerts. Today I wouldnt bother going because lets face it, they are not Metallica anymore... Just a bunch words some music a hype but they are NOT Metallica. 

I always wanted to see Iron Maiden but that will NEVER happen...  

Don Carlos and Just cant stop" that is old stuff happen to own a CD. His style was always something else a different type of mellow if you will. Nice song none the less. 

then there is The Platters and yes I got the LP; 

*The Platters "The Great Pretender"*

Oh yes, I'm the great pretender
Pretending I'm doing well
My need is such
I pretend too much
I'm lonely but no one can tell

Oh yes, I'm the great pretender
Adrift in a world of my own
I play the game but to my real shame
You've left me to dream all alone

Too real is this feeling of make-believe
Too real when I feel what my heart can't conceal

Oh yes, I'm the great pretender
Just laughing and gay like a clown
I seem to be what I'm not you see
I'm wearing my heart like a crown

Too real when i feel what my heart can't conceal

*Oh yes, I'm the great pretender
Just laughing and gay like a clown
I seem to be what I'm not you see
I'm wearing my heart like a crown
Pretending that you're...
Pretending that you're still around*

----------


## Citizen X

> Back in the day I was unable to go to Metallica’s concerts. Today I wouldn’t bother going because let’s face it, they are not Metallica anymore... Just a bunch words some music a hype but they are NOT Metallica. 
> 
> I always wanted to see Iron Maiden but that will NEVER happen... 
> 
> Don Carlos and ‘Just can’t stop" that is old stuff happen to own a CD. His style was always something else a different type of mellow if you will. Nice song none the less. 
> 
> then there is The Platters and yes I got the LP;





> *The Platters "The Great Pretender"*
> 
> Oh yes, I'm the great pretender
> Pretending I'm doing well
> My need is such
> I pretend too much
> I'm lonely but no one can tell
> 
> Oh yes, I'm the great pretender
> ...




1959, before my time and just on the eve of the Beatles! Real classic group, the song I most appreciate of the Platters is ‘Smoke gets in your eyes,’
‘The great Pretender,’ story of my life! I prefer Queen’s rendition of the song, though_...it's still a classic regardless!_

THE PLATTERS
"Smoke Gets in Your Eyes" 

“They asked me how I knew
My true love was true
I of course replied
Something here inside
Cannot be denied
They, said someday you'll find
All who love are blind
When your heart's on fire
You must realize
Smoke gets in your eyes
So I chaffed them, and I gaily laughed
To think they would doubt our love
And yet today, my love has gone away
I am without my love
Now laughing friends deride
Tears I cannot hide
So I smile and say
When a lovely flame dies
Smoke gets in your eyes
Smoke gets in your eyes”

----------

tec0 (27-Sep-12)

----------


## Citizen X

27 March 1987, an awesome Autumn, was young and innocent, I’m very cold, very clinical at present! U2 was my favourite group of that day, the song ‘With or without you,’ and it’s tantalising lyrics come to mind! What a group! The Joshua Tree remains one my prized albums! Viz: curiosity, nostalgia etc, etc…
“See the stone set in your eyes
See the thorn twist in your side.
I wait for you.
Sleight of hand and twist of fate
On a bed of nails she makes me wait
And I wait without you

With or without you
With or without you.

Through the storm, we reach the shore
You gave it all but I want more
And I'm waiting for you

With or without you
With or without you.
I can't live with or without you.

And you give yourself away
And you give yourself away
And you give, and you give
And you give yourself away.

My hands are tied, my body bruised
She´s got me with nothing to win
And nothing left to lose.

And you give yourself away
And you give yourself away
And you give, and you give
And you give yourself away.

With or without you
With or without you
I can't live
With or without you.

With or without you
With or without you
I can't live
With or without you
With or without you.

yeah,
we' ll shine like stars in the summer night
we' ll shine like stars in the winter babe 
one heart, one hope, one love

With or without you
With or without you
I can't live
With or without you.”

----------

tec0 (28-Sep-12)

----------


## Blurock

> [SIZE=4][FONT=arial narrow]
> *The secret to music success part 3*
> *Again**,* you can obtain a Masters Degree in music and it will be commendable but it no guarantee that you will release an album that sells millions while you alive and even more millions after you dead! The grassroots secret to music success


Music is a feeling, a mood. If enough people share that feeling, you may be successful. No degree required.

Unfortunately today, we have very bad music that is promoted by stupid DJ's and marketing agencies who are in it for the money and not the art. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Citizen X (28-Sep-12), tec0 (28-Sep-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> Music is a feeling, a mood. If enough people share that feeling, you may be successful. No degree required.
> 
> Unfortunately today, we have very bad music that is promoted by stupid DJ's and marketing agencies who are in it for the money and not the art.


“A *musical ensemble* is a group of people who perform instrumental or vocal music, typically known by a distinct name. In classical music, *trios* or *quartets* either blend the sounds of musical instrument families (such as piano, strings, and wind instruments) or group together instruments from the same instrument family, such as *string ensembles* or *wind ensembles*. In *jazz ensembles*, the instruments typically include wind instruments (one or more saxophones, trumpets, etc.), one or two chordal "comping" instruments (electric guitar, piano, or organ), a bass instrument (electric bass guitar or double bass), and a drummer or percussionist. In *rock ensembles*, usually called *rock bands*, there are usually guitars and keyboards (piano, electric piano, Hammond organ, synthesizer, etc.) and a rhythm section made up of a bass guitar and drum kit.”(Vide Wiki.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Musical_ensemble. Accessed 28 September 2012God according to your understanding: Blurock, when we mention Jehovah, I think it’s common cause between us that we refer to the Father, Son and Holy Spirit. Any group that can sing about God in a passionate manner and still cross over into mainstream music has my appreciation.
*Raw use of instruments, passion, music genius is what comes to mind when I assess Marley’s rendition of a song praising his understanding of God.* This was just before he died, it was uncut. Notice the bass guitar use, rhythm guitar use and vocals and tell me what you think??

----------

tec0 (28-Sep-12)

----------


## tec0

Now A perfect Circle to me was really deep and mellow at the same time but you really need to have an open mind to the imagery especially in some of their songs.  Now This song I feel is worth highlighting. 

Freedom of Choice... it is self explanatory but sometimes we need to be reminded and this song just sinks in somehow.   



*A Perfect Circle Lyrics "Freedom Of Choice*"

We're victims of sedition on the open sea.
No one ever said life was free.
Sink, swim, go down with the ship.
Just use your freedom of choice.

I'll say it again in the land of the free
Use your freedom of choice, freedom of choice.

In ancient Rome
there was a pawn
who followed along
and watched it fall
he cast a stone
he felt secure
he felt that he would never be heard.

Freedom of choice
it's what you've got
Freedom of choice

You're given a voice
you don't want it
seems to be the rule of thumb
don't be tricked by what you see
you've got two ways to go

*I'll say it again in the land of the free:
Use your freedom of choice, freedom of choice.*

Freedom of choice
it's what you've got
Freedom of choice...

*In ancient Rome
there was a pawn
who followed along
and watched it fall
he cast a stone
he felt secure
he felt that his voice would never be heard.*

Freedom of choice
it's what you've got
Freedom from choice
it's what you want.

Freedom of choice -
it's what you've got.
Freedom from choice.
It's what you want.

Freedom from choice
It's what you want.
Freedom from choice.

----------


## Citizen X

> Now “A perfect Circle” to me was really deep and mellow at the same time but you really need to have an open mind to the imagery especially in some of their songs. Now This song I feel is worth highlighting. 
> 
> Freedom of Choice... it is self explanatory but sometimes we need to be reminded and this song just sinks in somehow.





> *A Perfect Circle Lyrics "Freedom Of Choice*"
> 
> In ancient Rome
> there was a pawn
> who followed along
> and watched it fall
> he cast a stone
> he felt secure
> he felt that he would never be heard.
> ...




*Ancient Rome wow!* Rome is called the boot of this world because on the world wide map it looks like a boot! Founded in 753 Bc..
‘Freedom of choice,’ *you’ve demonstrated right here that music is the equivalent to poetry in that the listener is challenged to think, to analyse things and to put things into perspective!* To appreciate this song, you’ll have to know a little something about ancient Rome and how it fell. They had freedom of choice, but imploded because of in-fighting!
*The Colosseum! The ideal meeting place for 2 warriors*, Bruce Lee and Chuck Norris. One simply has to appreciate the movie makers creativity in choosing the Colosseum for the epic and climatic fight scene


“2 trailer park girls go round the outside round the outside, round the outside..” Now, back in the day, in 1987, this woman was stunning(definitely not a trailer park girl!!), I still picture as she was! Don’t know how she looks now, this is where gender neutral bubble gum pop appeases both sexes. This is just one of those dreamy, feel good songs
Berlinda Carlise: Circle in the sand 1987
“Sundown all around
Walking thru the summer's end
Waves crash baby, don't look back
I won't walk away again 

Oh, baby, anywhere you go,
We are bound together
I begin, baby, where you end
Some things are forever ! 

Circle in the sand
'Round and 'round
Never ending love is what we've found
And you complete the heart of me
Our love is all we need
Circle in the sand 

Cold wind, tide moves in
Shivers in the salty air
Day breaks, my heart aches
I will wait for you right here. 

Oh, baby when you look for me
Can you see forever ?
I begin baby, where you end
We belong together 

Circle in the sand
'Round and 'round
Rising of the moon as the sun goes down
And you complete the heart of me
Our love is all we need
Circle in the sand
Circle in the sand 

Baby can you hear me ?
Can you hear me calling?”

----------

tec0 (01-Oct-12)

----------


## Citizen X

*Food for thought* was Ub40s very first single, released in 1980, the term at the time was *7 single,* now our younger friends wont know what is seven single is! Ill help you out, it was a smaller vinyl lp, 7 inches or 18 cm

*Food for thought: UB40:1980*
Ivory madonna dying in the dust, 
Waiting for the manna coming from the west. 
Barren is her bosom, empty as her eyes, 
*Death a certain harvest scattered from the skies.* 

Skin and bones is creeping, doesnt know he`s dead. 
Ancient eyes are peeping, from his infant head. 
*Politician`s argue sharpening their knives. 
Drawing up their Bargains, trading baby lives. 
*

Ivory madonna dying in the dust, 
Waiting for the manna coming from the west. 


Hear the bells are ringing, Christmas on its way. 
Hear the angels singing, what is that they say? 
Eat and drink rejoicing, joy is here to stay. 
_Jesus son of mary is born again today._ 


(Chorus) 

Ivory madonna dying in the dust, 
Waiting for the manna coming from the west. 
Ivory madonna dying in the dust, 
Waiting for the manna coming from the west.

----------

tec0 (01-Oct-12)

----------


## Citizen X

The concept of manliness!
It is an established fact that even male wolves will pine for their mate when such soul mate dies! For manliness, I look to the manly for guidance i.e. The Beatles, John Lennon’s solo career and the way he conducted himself, Percy Sledge, Barry White, Elvis Presley and Bob Marley. All the epitome of manliness, yet all could express emotion poetically in song without reservation, and with authenticity!
Jealous guy? Okay, so you messed up, you demonstrated unnecessary jealously! There is a way you can come back1 Just do it the John Lennon way, he done especially for Yoko Ono in song in 1971!!!
John Lennon Jealous Guy: 1971
“I was dreaming of the past
And my heart was beating fast
I began to lose control
I began to lose control 

*I didn't mean to hurt you
I'm sorry that I made you cry
Oh no, I didn't want to hurt you
I'm just a jealous guy 
*
I was feeling insecure
You might not love me anymore
I was shivering inside
I was shivering inside 

I didn't mean to hurt you
I'm sorry that I made you cry
Oh no, I didn't want to hurt you
I'm just a jealous guy 

I didn't mean to hurt you
I'm sorry that I made you cry
Oh no, I didn't want to hurt you
I'm just a jealous guy 

I was trying to catch your eyes
Thought that you was trying to hide
I was swallowing my pain
I was swallowing my pain 

I didn't mean to hurt you
I'm sorry that I made you cry
Oh no, I didn't want to hurt you
I'm just a jealous guy, watch out”

So you have your eye on that chick but it seems like you waiting in vain, so just say that! 
Waiting in vain: Bob Marley: 1977
“I don't wanna wait in vain for your love;
I don't wanna wait in vain for your love.
From the very first time I placed my eyes on you, girl,
My heart says follow through.
But I know, now, that I'm way down on your line,
But the waitin' feel is fine:
So don't treat me like a puppet on a string,
'Cause I know I have to do my thing.
Don't talk to me as if you think I'm dumb;
I wanna know when you're gonna come - seen.
I don't wanna wait in vain for your love;
I don't wanna wait in vain for your love;
I don't wanna wait in vain for your love,
'Cause if summer is here,
I'm still waiting there;
Winter is here,
And I'm still waiting there.
-
Like I said:
It's been three years since I'm knockin' on your door,
And I still can knock some more:
Ooh girl, ooh girl, is it feasible?
I wanna know now, for I to knock some more.
Ya see, in life I know there's lots of grief,
But your love is my relief:
Tears in my eyes burn - tears in my eyes burn
While I'm waiting - while I'm waiting for my turn,
See!

I don't wanna wait in vain for your love;
I don't wanna wait in vain for your love;
I don't wanna wait in vain for your love;
I don't wanna - I don't wanna - I don't wanna wait in vain);
It's me love that you're running from.
It's Jah love that I'm waiting on (I don't wanna - I don't wanna -
I don't wanna - I don't wanna - I don't wanna wait in vain);
It's me love that you're running from.”

Play hard to get as a man? I don’t think so!
The Beatle : 8 days a week: 1963

"Ooh I need your love babe,
Guess you know it's true.
Hope you need my love babe,
Just like I need you,Ooo.

Hold me, love me, hold me, love me.
I ain't got nothin' but love babe,
Eight days a week.

Love you every day girl,
Always on my mind.
One thing I can say girl,
Love you all the time,ooh


Hold me, love me, hold me, love me.
I ain't got nothin' but love girl,
Eight days a week.

Eight days a week
I love you.
Eight days a week
Is not enough to show I care.

Ooh I need your love babe,
Guess you know it's true.
Hope you need my love babe,
Just like I need you.

Hold me, love me, hold me, love me.
I ain't got nothin' but love babe,
Eight days a week.

Eight days a week
I love you.
Eight days a week
Is not enough to show I care.

Love you every day girl,
Always on my mind.
One thing I can say girl,
Love you all the time.

Hold me, love me, hold me, love me.
I ain't got nothin' but love babe,
Eight days a week,
Eight days a week.”

----------

tec0 (01-Oct-12)

----------


## tec0

Be warned this is a very mellow song from a very hard core band normally synonymous with black metal. But e very cool song none the less. 

Enjoy 

*Opeth "Benighted"*

Come into this night
Here we'll be gone
So far away
*From our weak and crumbling lives
Come into this night
When days are done
Lost and astray
In what's vanished from your eyes
*
What came and distorted your sight
Saw you benighted by your fright

Come into this night
Your plight alone
Carry your weight
You are flawed as all of us
Come into this night
Your only home
It's never too late
To repent, suffer the loss

What came and distorted your sight
Saw you benighted by your fright

What came and distorted your sight
Saw you benighted by your fright

*Come into this night
When you're able
To undo your deeds
And atone with your lonely soul
Once you're into this night
All minds are stable
Forget all your needs
Lose the grip of all control*

----------

Citizen X (02-Oct-12)

----------


## Citizen X

A visionary, vision is scary, could start a revolution, *pollutin the air waves a rebel
*so let me just revel and bask, in the fact that I got everyone kissing my ass.
*Brother Shady*, I know a thing or two about being a rebel! In particular I know a thing or two about actual rebel music really designed to ignite revolution! Just the language, *brother Shady, watch the language!*

Wheres your birth certificate?

Hey, MR POLICEMAN, I aint got no birth certificate on me now!

"I rebel music;
I rebel music.)
Why can't we roam (oh-oh-oh-oh) this open country? (open country)
Oh, why can't we be what we wanna be? (oh-oh-oh-oh-oh)
We want to be free. (wanna be free)

3 o'clock roadblock - curfew,
And i've got to throw away -
Yes, i've got to throw away -
A yes-a, but i've got to throw away
My little herb stalk!

I (rebel music) - yeah, i'm tellin' you! -!

Take my soul 

And suss - and suss me out (suss me out). 
*Check my life , If i am in doubt* (i'm in doubt); i'm tellin':
3 o'clock roadblock - roadblock - roadblock,
And "hey, mr. cop! ain't got no - (hey) hey! (hey, mr cop) -
(what ya sayin' down there?) - (hey) hey! (hey, mr cop) -
Ain't got no birth certificate on me now."


I (rebel music) - yeah, i'm tellin' you!" Bob Marley...

----------

tec0 (05-Oct-12)

----------


## tec0

Sometimes a song is meaningful because something happened within the same time frame.  Looking back I cannot help but wonder why things happened the way they happened. Anyhow here you go; 

*Trust Company "Slipping Away"*

*You said hold on
But I feel like I'm slipping away
You said hold on
But it feels like I'm slipping away*

I won't let you down
The words you said to me
It's echoing the sound
Of what would never be

I'm standing here alone
The memories remain
The same familiar home
But nothing looks the same
And I'm standing here alone
Can't tell if I'm awake
Reality is gone
In a dream I will escape

*You said hold on
But I feel like I'm slipping away
You said hold on
But it feels like I'm slipping away*

I'm getting through it now
I guess it's plain to see
That everything I am
Is not everything you need

And I'm standing here alone
Can't tell if I'm awake
Reality is gone
In a dream I will escape

*You said hold on
But I feel like I'm slipping away
You said hold on
But it feels like I'm slipping away
*
And I'm standing here alone
Can't tell if I'm awake
And it feels like i'm slipping away

Reality is gone
In a dream I will escape
And it feels like i'm slipping away

----------

Citizen X (07-Oct-12)

----------


## Blurock

Grand Finale of the annual International Durban Blues Festival tonight. Venue; Zacks, Wilson's Warf, Durban

Sad if you missed the whole week of rock and blues music. Lots of free concerts as well. This event seems to grow every year with excellent musicians performing. Keep in your diaries for the first week of October next year. 

 :Rockon:

----------


## adrianh

*JOHNNY CASH LYRICS*


*"A Boy Named Sue"*

My daddy left home when I was three 
And he didn't leave much to ma and me 
Just this old guitar and an empty bottle of booze. 
Now, I don't blame him cause he run and hid 
But the meanest thing that he ever did 
Was before he left, he went and named me "Sue." 

Well, he must o' thought that is quite a joke 
And it got a lot of laughs from a' lots of folk, 
It seems I had to fight my whole life through. 
Some gal would giggle and I'd get red 
And some guy'd laugh and I'd bust his head, 
I tell ya, life ain't easy for a boy named "Sue." 

Well, I grew up quick and I grew up mean, 
My fist got hard and my wits got keen, 
I'd roam from town to town to hide my shame. 
But I made a vow to the moon and stars 
That I'd search the honky-tonks and bars 
And kill that man who gave me that awful name. 

Well, it was Gatlinburg in mid-July 
And I just hit town and my throat was dry, 
I thought I'd stop and have myself a brew. 
At an old saloon on a street of mud, 
There at a table, dealing stud, 
Sat the dirty, mangy dog that named me "Sue." 

Well, I knew that snake was my own sweet dad 
From a worn-out picture that my mother'd had, 
And I knew that scar on his cheek and his evil eye. 
He was big and bent and gray and old, 
And I looked at him and my blood ran cold 
And I said: "My name is 'Sue!' How do you do! 
Now your gonna die!!" 

Well, I hit him hard right between the eyes 
And he went down, but to my surprise, 
He come up with a knife and cut off a piece of my ear. 
But I busted a chair right across his teeth 
And we crashed through the wall and into the street 
Kicking and a' gouging in the mud and the blood and the beer. 

I tell ya, I've fought tougher men 
But I really can't remember when, 
He kicked like a mule and he bit like a crocodile. 
I heard him laugh and then I heard him cuss, 
He went for his gun and I pulled mine first, 
He stood there lookin' at me and I saw him smile. 

And he said: "Son, this world is rough 
And if a man's gonna make it, he's gotta be tough 
And I knew I wouldn't be there to help ya along. 
So I give ya that name and I said goodbye 
I knew you'd have to get tough or die 
And it's the name that helped to make you strong." 

He said: "Now you just fought one hell of a fight 
And I know you hate me, and you got the right 
To kill me now, and I wouldn't blame you if you do. 
But ya ought to thank me, before I die, 
For the gravel in ya guts and the spit in ya eye 
Cause I'm the son-of-a-bitch that named you "Sue.'" 

I got all choked up and I threw down my gun 
And I called him my pa, and he called me his son, 
And I came away with a different point of view. 
And I think about him, now and then, 
Every time I try and every time I win, 
And if I ever have a son, I think I'm gonna name him 
Bill or George! Anything but Sue! I still hate that name!

*...from a time when music told stories....*

 :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------

Citizen X (07-Oct-12), Dave A (08-Oct-12), Plumbing Supplies (08-Oct-12), tec0 (07-Oct-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> *
> JOHNNY CASH LYRICS*
> 
> 
> *"A Boy Named Sue"*
> 
> My daddy left home when I was three 
> And he didn't leave much to ma and me 
> Just this old guitar and an empty bottle of booze. 
> ...



Adrian, you a soul-man after all! This song of Johnny Cash is indeed a classic and a masterpiece at that. I have the live version! This song remains through to what country western music really is, it’s a story in story. This song set of chain reaction of thought in me today, it made me revisit this song, and it also took me back to 1994!
Let me explain, All 4 one butchered a country western song that I loved with all my heart(I swear). They took the honour away from the song writers and singer that truly gave meaning to this song. You see this song was specifically written for a specific woman by country western folk in country western style, you can’t butcher a song like that1 It’s much the same as this new James Bond drinking beer all of a sudden over night as opposed to vodka martini shaken not stirred! 
*I’m a cowboy at heart, but a loneranger cowboy, ‘I swear,’ was originally written by* *Gary Baker and Frank J. Myers*.
The only singer to date who gave through credibility to this song in the actual collaboration of the song and the music video will always remain John Michael Montgomery. *94.7* played this song a lot in *1994*, the original one that is. It brings back some potent memories, some potent memories indeed. I dedicated this song to someone, but as a loneranger cowboy in the spirit of the video of John Michael Montgomery. His music video alone has meaning for me and not all 4 one, I refused to buy their album and was very, very angry indeed *that they butchered the true meaning of this song which a true country western artist such as John Michael Montgomery expresses so well in his music video, cowboy hat, horse, classic American mountains as background and pure guitar work from the heart and not for money!*
_I proudly give you the music video of John Michael Montgomery ‘I swear,’_



“I see the questions in your eyes
I know what's weighing on your mind
But you can be sure I know my part
'Cause I'll stand beside you through the years

You'll only cry those happy tears
And though I'll make mistakes
I'll never break your heart

I swear
By the moon and stars in the sky
I'll be there
I swear

Like the shadow that's by your side
I'll be there
For better or worse
'Til death do us part

I'll love you with every beat of my heart
I swear

I'll give you everything I can
I'll build your dreams with these two hands
We'll hang some memories on the wall
And when there's silver in your hair

You won't have to ask if I still care
'Cause as time turns the page
My love won't age at all

I swear
By the moon and stars in the sky
I'll be there
I swear

Like the shadow that's by your side
I'll be there
For better or worse
'Til death do us part
I'll love you with every beat of my heart
I swear

I swear
By the moon and stars in the sky
I'll be there
I swear

Like the shadow that's by your side
I'll be there
For better or worse
'Til death do us part

I'll love you with every beat of my heart
I swear”

----------


## Plumbing Supplies

*July Morning - Uriah heep*

There I was on a July morning looking for love. 
With the strength of a new day dawning and the beautiful sun. 
At the sound of the first bird singing I was leaving for home. 
With the storm and the night behind me and a road of my own. 
With the day 
came the resolution 
I'll be looking for you. 
[ Lyrics from: http://www.lyricsfreak.com/u/uriah+h..._20142398.html ] 
I was looking for love in the strangest places. 
There wasn't a stone that I left unturned. 
I must have tried more than a thousand faces, 
but not one was aware of the fire that burned 
In my heart, 
in my mind, 
in my soul. 
In my heart, 
in my mind, 
in my soul. 

There I was on a July morning - I was looking for love. 
With the strength of a new day dawning and the beautiful sun. 
At the sound of the first bird singing I was leaving for home. 
With the storm and the night behind me and a road of my own. 
With the day 
came the resolution 
I'll be looking for you

----------

tec0 (08-Oct-12)

----------


## Plumbing Supplies

*THE BEST SONG EVER !!!!*

*"Stairway To Heaven"*
Led Zepplin

There's a lady who's sure all that glitters is gold
And she's buying a stairway to heaven.
When she gets there she knows, if the stores are all closed
With a word she can get what she came for.
Ooh, ooh, and she's buying a stairway to heaven.

There's a sign on the wall but she wants to be sure
'Cause you know sometimes words have two meanings.
In a tree by the brook, there's a songbird who sings,
Sometimes all of our thoughts are misgiven.
Ooh, it makes me wonder,
Ooh, it makes me wonder.

There's a feeling I get when I look to the west,
And my spirit is crying for leaving.
In my thoughts I have seen rings of smoke through the trees,
And the voices of those who stand looking.
Ooh, it makes me wonder,
Ooh, it really makes me wonder.

And it's whispered that soon if we all call the tune
Then the piper will lead us to reason.
And a new day will dawn for those who stand long
And the forests will echo with laughter.

If there's a bustle in your hedgerow, don't be alarmed now,
It's just a spring clean for the May queen.
Yes, there are two paths you can go by, but in the long run
There's still time to change the road you're on.
And it makes me wonder.

Your head is humming and it won't go, in case you don't know,
The piper's calling you to join him,
Dear lady, can you hear the wind blow, and did you know
Your stairway lies on the whispering wind.

And as we wind on down the road
Our shadows taller than our soul.
There walks a lady we all know
Who shines white light and wants to show
How everything still turns to gold.
And if you listen very hard
The tune will come to you at last.
When all is one and one is all
To be a rock and not to roll.

And she's buying a stairway to heaven. 



 :Slayer:  :Applaud:  :Clap:

----------

Blurock (08-Oct-12), Citizen X (09-Oct-12), Dave A (08-Oct-12), tec0 (08-Oct-12)

----------


## tec0

A new song for a group that I enjoyed for a while now. The song "We are the Others" is a really easy song to listen too and enjoy. There CD's are worth the money but go for the high quality stuff. The vocals are intoxicating  :Smile:  if you enjoy melodic metal that is. 

*Delain "We Are The Others"*

I'm walking with Sophie tonight
She lives in the air that I breathe
I can't get it out of my mind
How you were left to bleed
Was it how you dressed
Or how you act
I can't believe
How they could act so violently,
Without regret,
Well, we will not forget...

[Chorus:]
*We are the others,
We are the cast-outs,
We're the outsiders
But you can't hide us
We are the others
We are the cast-outs
You're not out there on your own
If you feel mistreated
Torn and cheated
You are not alone
We are the others
(we are the others)*

As simple as air in your lungs,
As simple as words on your lips,
And no one should take that away,
No one should argue this
Now with our heads up high,
We'll carry on,
And carry out,
That we won't let them get us down
Or wear us out
'Cause we are not alone...

[Chorus]

[Bridge:]
*Normal is not the norm,
It's just a uniform...
(We are the others)
Forget about the norm
(We're the outsiders)
Take off your uniform,
(We are the others)
We are all beautiful,
(We are the others)
*
[Chorus]
We are the others,
We are the others.

----------

Citizen X (09-Oct-12)

----------


## Blurock

> *THE BEST SONG EVER !!!!*
> 
> *"Stairway To Heaven"*
> Led Zepplin


All time favourite! Also like Ramble On and The lemon Song on the Led Zep 2 album. I get goosebumps listening to the base and lead on those two numbers.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3HemKGDavw Turn up the volume!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMv0oHND44M  Oh that base, that base...!!!

I still have the vinyl, but anyone know where I can get a CD? Searched all over, but no luck.  :Cool:

----------

Citizen X (09-Oct-12), tec0 (11-Oct-12)

----------


## Blurock

Funny how some songs just become ever lasting anthems. With a little help from my friends was one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKmDY...eature=related

The youngsters who were not yet born then, get the Woodstock DVD and see what the 60's was all about. 

Rockers rode Harleys and vans. Elvis drove fancy sports cars. Cliff Richard was that English guy that travelled by bus, really. (Summer Holiday)  :Cool:

----------

Citizen X (09-Oct-12), tec0 (11-Oct-12)

----------


## Citizen X

You get what you give! New Radicals
Why do certain bands break up? This group was really onto something, they brought manic andself-indulgence with very good poise! I found the song ‘ You get what you give. This is also where the paradox of ‘one hit wonder,’ comes in! 1998, it started off well and ended like hell for me to be perfectly honest with you! Whenever I heard this song in 1999 and 2000,_ I somehow figured that a few people with kindred spirit were enjoying this song as well!_
“1, 2,
1, 2, 3!

Wake up kids 
We've got the dreamers disease 
Age 14 we got you down on your knees 
So polite, you're busy still saying please 
Frienemies, who when you're down ain't your friend 
Every night we smash their Mercedes-Benz 
First we run,and then we laugh 'til we cry 

But when the night is falling 
You cannot find the light 
You feel your dreams are dying 
*Hold tight* 

You've got the music in you 
Don't let go 
You've got the music in you 
One dance left 
This world is gonna pull through 
Don't give up 
You've got a reason to live 
Can't forget
We only get what we give

I'm comin' home baby
You're tops, 
Give it to me now

Four a.m. we ran a miracle mile 
We're flat broke,
But hey we do it in style 
The bad rich 
God's flying in for your trial 

But when the night is falling
You cannot find a friend 
You feel your tree is breaking
Just then

You've got the music in you 
Don't let go 
You've got the music in you 
One dance left 
This world is gonna pull through 
Don't give up 
You've got a reason to live 
Can't forget
We only get what we give

This whole damn world, could fall apart 
You'll be ok, follow your heart 
You're in harms way, I'm right behind 
Now say you're mine 

You've got the music in you 
Don't let go 
You've got the music in you 
One dance left 
This world is gonna pull through 
Don't give up 
You've got a reason to live 
Can't forget
We only get what we give

Don't let go
I feel the music in you
Don't let go
Fly high 
What's real, can't die 
You only get what you give 
You are gonna get what you give 
Don't give up
Just don't be afraid to leave 
Health insurance rip off lying FDA big bankers buying 
Fake computer crashes dining 
Cloning while they're multiplying 
Fashion shoots with Beck and Hanson 
Courtney Love, and Marilyn Manson 
You're all fakes 
Run to your mansions 
Come around 
We'll kick your ass in
Don't let go 
One dance left
*Don't give up*
Can't forget"

_"I can't forget..Sigmund Freud analyze this!"_

----------

tec0 (11-Oct-12)

----------


## Plumbing Supplies

> I still have the vinyl, but anyone know where I can get a CD? Searched all over, but no luck.


"... Not sure Look & Listen is always a great Place to search and so is - TOP CD , both can order on request- they used to."

----------


## Plumbing Supplies

oh yes Blurock - ive got a Vinyl Player - keep it hardcore, they are quote easy to come by these days. Hop you manage !

----------

Blurock (12-Oct-12)

----------


## Plumbing Supplies

*DEF LEPPARD LYRICS
* 
"Let's Get Rocked"


Do ya wanna get rocked? 

Let's get, let's get, let's get, let's get 
Rocked...... 

I'm your average, ordinary, everyday kid, 
Happy to do nothin' 
In fact that's what I did. 
Got a million ways to make my day, but daddy don't agree 
'Cos when I try to get away he says 
He get plans for me 

Get your butt right out of bed - Stop buggin' me 
Get up and move your sleepy head - Don't shake my tree. 

He said 
Mow the lawn - Who, me? 
Walk the dog - Not my style, man! 
Take out the trash - No way! 
Tidy your room - C'mon get real! 
Sorry dad, gotta disappear, 
Let's get the rock outta here. 

Seven-day weekend, 
Up all night, 
In at the deep end, 
Hang on tight 
Won't take a minute, 
Won't take long, 
So get on in it, 
Come on, come on, come on 

Let's get, let's get, let's get, let's get rocked 
Let's get, let's get, let's get, let's get rocked 
Let's go all the way, get it night'n'day 
C'mon let's get, let's get, let's get, let's get rocked. 

I'm your average, ordinary, everyday dude 
Drivin' with my baby, To get her in the mood 
She's dialin'through my radio and I'm ready to make my move, 
But what she got ain't rock'n'roll and it really blew my groove 

It was - Chopin, Mozart, Beethoven 
It makes me wanna scream - Bach, Tchaikovsky, violins 
Turn it off! - That ain't my scene 
Well I'm sorry girl, here's my confession 
I suppose a rock's out of the question? 

[Repeat Bridge]
[Repeat Chorus]

Oh, all I wanna do is take a ride into the blue 
Ev'ry time I want to love you I get stuck inside my room 
Heaven knows I'm sick'n'tired of dancin' with this broom 
I feel lucky today 
Hey, look at that man! 
Do ya wanna get rocked? 
Do ya wanna get rocked? 

It won't take you a minute, 
It won't take that long, 
So get on, get with it, 
Oh, c'mon 
Everybody! 

Let's get, let's get, let's get, let's get rocked 
Get on top, baby 
Let's get, let's get, let's get, let's get rocked 
Do ya wanna? 
Do ya wanna? 
Let's get, let's get, let's get, let's get rocked 
Get on top of it 
Let's get, let's get, let's get, let's get rocked 
Love to rock your body, baby 
Let's get, let's get, let's get, let's get rocked 
Let's go all the way, 
Let's do it night and day, 
Let's get out and play, 
Rock the night away 
C'mon 
Let's get, let's get, let's get, let's get (rocked) 
Oh, 
Do ya wanna get rocked? 

-NOW THIS is a feel good sing along and air-guitar song !!!!!  :Slayer:

----------

Citizen X (13-Oct-12)

----------


## Blurock

> "... Not sure Look & Listen is always a great Place to search and so is - TOP CD , both can order on request- they used to."


I can't believe it. After searching for ages (Led Zeppelin 11 is out of print and therefore out of stock) I have finally found a copy at Kalahari.com. Just waiting for delivery. :Cool:

----------


## Citizen X

Carrie: 1980
Ever tried to look up or find someone that you once had a friendship or romance with? It’s far easier today with social forums than it was in 1980! It’s a daunting task, there must be some colloquial term for it…
Cliff Richard epitomized this experience with his song Carrie in 1980
“Sorry to disturb you,
But I was in the neighbourhood,
About a friend I've her picture,
Could you take a look?

Oh I appreciate you're busy,
And time is not your own,
Yeah maybe it would be better,
If I telephoned.

Carrie doesn't live here anymore,
Carrie used to room on the second floor,
Sorry that she left no forwarding address,
That was known to me.
Carrie doesn't live here anymore,
You could always ask at the corner store,
Carrie had a date with her own kind of fate,
It's plain to see.

Another missing person,
One of many we assume,
The young wear their freedom,
Like cheap perfume.
(It's useless information),
Returning my call,
(To help the situation),
They've nothing at all,
You're just another message,
On a pay phone wall,

Carrie doesn't live here anymore,
Carrie used to room on the second floor,
Sorry that she left no forwarding address,
That was known to me.”

----------

tec0 (14-Oct-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> "Let's Get Rocked"
> 
> 
> Do ya wanna get rocked? 
> 
> Let's get, let's get, let's get, let's get 
> Rocked...... 
> It won't take you a minute, 
> It won't take that long, 
> ...


 Def Leppard is ingenuous! This is timeless and universal music, its pure poetry in song. I’ll pay you in kind with a song that pretty much says the same things. In 1973 Marvin Gaye released ‘Let’s get it on,’ his 12th studio album

“I’ve been really trying baby
Trying to hold back this feeling for so long
And if you feel like I feel baby
Come on, oh come on, ooh

Let’s get it on, ow baby
Let’s get it on, let’s love baby
Let’s get it on, sugar
Let’s get it on, woo

We’re all sensitive people with so much to give
Understand me sugar
Since we got to be, let’s live, I love you
There’s nothin’ wrong with me lovin’ you, baby no no
And givin’ yourself to me can never be wrong
If the love is true, oh baby ooh

Don’t you know how sweet and wonderful life can be, ooh ooh
I’m asking you baby to get it on with me, ooh ooh ooh
I ain’t goin’ to worry, I ain’t goin’ to push, won’t push you baby
So come on come on come on come on come on baby
Stop beatin’ round the bush, hey

Let’s get it on, ooh ooh
Let’s get it on, you know what I’m talkin’ about 
Come on baby, hey hey, let your love come out
If you believe in love let’s get it on, ooh
Let’s get it on baby, this minute, oh yeah
Let’s get it on, eeeeeeeeee
Please get it on, hey hey
Come on come on come on come on come on darlin’
Stop beatin’ round the bush, oh, gonna get it on
Beggin’ you baby I want to get it on
You don’t have to worry that it’s wrong
If the spirit moves you, let me groove you
Good, let your love come down, oh
Get it on, come on baby, do you know I mean it
I’ve been sanctified, hey hey
Girl you give me good feelings, so good
Somethin’ like summertime”

----------


## Citizen X

*Diamonds on the soles of her shoes: Paul Simon and Ladysmith Black Mambazo: Album: Graceland:1986*
This is one of my all-time favourite music videos!
“She's a rich girl, she don't try to hide it, diamonds on the soles of her shoes. He's a poor boy empty as a pocket. Empty as a pocket with nothing to lose”

You see back in the day, there were the rich kids and people like me, the poor boys! Notwithstanding this , it became apparent to me, that the poor boys, by way of charisma, communication skills, social awareness and a love of music could win a women’s heart! Billy Joel demonstrated this with his music video ‘uptown girl,’ he ensured that he was portrayed as just the regular guy who works as a mechanic in a garage, with greasy overalls and a rugged look. Notwithstanding this, in that video, he wins the heart of the ‘uptown girl,’
A grassroots attitude really! I love this attitude!
_“Graceland_ features an eclectic mixture of musical styles including pop, a cappella, isicathamiya, rock, and mbaqanga. The album was strongly influenced by the earlier work of South African musicians Johnny Clegg and Sipho Mchunu, and the Zulu-Western pop cross-over music realized in their band Juluka”[1]
I proudly give you the original music video of ‘Diamonds on the soles of her shoes!”



“(a-wa) O kodwa u zo-nge li-sa namhlange
(a-wa a-wa) Si-bona kwenze ka kanjani
(a-wa a-wa) Amanto mbazane ayeza

She's a rich girl
She don't try to hide it
Diamonds on the soles of her shoes

He's a poor boy
Empty as a pocket
Empty as a pocket with nothing to lose
Sing Ta na na
Ta na na na
She got diamonds on the soles of her shoes
She got diamonds on the soles of her shoes
Diamonds on the soles of her shoes
Diamonds on the soles of her shoes

People say she's crazy
She got diamonds on the soles of her shoes
Well that's one way to lose these
Walking blues
Diamonds on the soles of her shoes

She was physically forgotten
Then she slipped into my pocket
With my car keys
She said you've taken me for granted
Because I please you
Wearing these diamonds

And I could say Oo oo oo
As if everybody knows
What I'm talking about
As if everybody would know
Exactly what I was talking about
Talking about diamonds on the soles of her shoes

She makes the sign of a teaspoon
He makes the sign of a wave
The poor boy changes clothes
And puts on after-shave
To compensate for his ordinary shoes

And she said honey take me dancing
But they ended up by sleeping
In a doorway
By the bodegas and the lights on
Upper Broadway
Wearing diamonds on the soles of their shoes

And I could say Oo oo oo
As if everybody here would know
What I was talking about
I mean everybody here would know exactly
What I was talking about
Talking about diamonds

People say I'm crazy
I got diamonds on the soles of my shoes
Well that's one way to lose
These walking blues
Diamonds on the soles of your shoes”

[1] Vide wiki. Date accessed 14 October 2012

----------

tec0 (14-Oct-12)

----------


## tec0

Our weather gloomy as it seems took me back to this song from Lahannya (range between industrial and melodic metal).  Just surrender and close your eyes. This music is a rare delicacy... 

*Lahannya "Rain"*

*The storm breaks
The skies cloud over me
In silence
A supernova inside me

Control freak
The voice of reason in my ear
Redemption
Degrees of freedom
Alternative to fear

Contagious
Burning infection of the soul
Ignition
A chain reaction as the goal

Transgression
Private rebellion my escape
Alone with
So many questions
Alternative to fate

And I dream of running with the wind
And I net a reason not to care

Feel the rain on my face
Feel the wind on my skin
Tossed and turned on our way
As the wheel of fortune spins

Once you've broken the spell
You have broken the chains
With the future as prize
You are free of the game*

----------

Citizen X (14-Oct-12)

----------


## Citizen X

We don’t talk anymore: Cliff Richard: 1979I’m confident that many out there will attest to the fact that at a particular point in their lives they either had a very close friendship with someone or a close relationship. At present they don’t even think of each other! Cliff Richard brings this one home rather nicely. *There’s something incredibly likable about his song!*
“Used to think that life was sweet,
Used to think we were so complete,
I can't believe you'd throw it away.

Used to feel we had it made,
Used to feel we could sail away,
Can you imagine how I feel today,
Well it seems a long time ago you were the lonely one,
Now it comes to letting go you are the only one,
Do you know what you've done.

It's so funny how we don't talk anymore,
It's so funny why we don't talk anymore,
But I ain't losing sleep and I ain't counting sheep,
It's so funny how we don't talk anymore.

Well it really doesn't matter to me,
I guess your leaving was meant to be,
It's down to you now you wanna be free,
Well I hope you know which way to go you're on your own again,
And don't come crying to me when you're the lonely one,
Remember what you've done.

It's so funny how we don't talk anymore,
It's so funny why we don't talk anymore,
But I ain't losing sleep and I ain't counting sheep,
It's so funny how we don't talk anymore.

But I ain't losing sleep and I ain't counting sheep,
It's so funny how we don't talk anymore.”

----------


## Blurock

> We dont talk anymore: Cliff Richard: 1979


Cliff Richard? Oh yes, that was the sweet English boy who liked bus rides... :Cool:

----------


## Citizen X

> Cliff Richard? Oh yes, that was the sweet English boy who liked bus rides...


Okay, I know that there's a somewhat mixed reaction to Cliff Richard's music :Embarrassment:  I was a little kid when I first heard, 'we don't talk anymore,' at the time, my folks always tried to take us on some holiday in December; this song takes me back to the early 80's. Blurock, I know you'll appreciate what I'm about to say, '7 single,' now in 1986 Cliff Richard and Sarah Brightman released the 7 single of 'All I ask of you,' those who love opera(not me) will find it particularly memorable in the context of 'Phamtom of the opera.'

----------


## Blurock

> Okay, I know that there's a somewhat mixed reaction to Cliff Richard's music '


...rather tongue in cheek Vanash. I was referring to the movie "Summer Holiday" he made with the Shadows back in the 60's (also pop icons in their day). It was rather fun and was about this British band who toured Europe in a London bus. You should try to get the video.

Nothing wrong with Sir Cliff's music, although I thought that "Bachelor Boy" would sound better without the strings (violins).  :Cool:

----------


## Citizen X

> ...rather tongue in cheek Vanash. I was referring to the movie "Summer Holiday" he made with the Shadows back in the 60's (also pop icons in their day). It was rather fun and was about this British band who toured Europe in a London bus. You should try to get the video.
> 
> Nothing wrong with Sir Cliff's music, although I thought that "Bachelor Boy" would sound better without the strings (violins).


I'd like to get that video! :Embarrassment:  I love the Shadows and Cliff Richard's contribution to the Shadows. The Shadows put heart and soul into guitar music. It's actually only their music which seems to calm me when I've really had a miserable day tunes like Apache,' 'Mustang,' and 'cosy'
You simply have to feeeeeel this one..."Apache," The Sahdows

----------

Blurock (14-Oct-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> ...rather tongue in cheek Vanash. I was referring to the movie "Summer Holiday" he made with the Shadows back in the 60's (also pop icons in their day). It was rather fun and was about this British band who toured Europe in a London bus. You should try to get the video.
> 
> Nothing wrong with Sir Cliff's music, although I thought that "Bachelor Boy" would sound better without the strings (violins).


OKAY, Blurock, I'm now on the same page!!!!!
I proudly give you Cliff Richard: A summer Holiday and yes, with the bus scene!!!!



"We're all going on a summer holiday.
No more working for a week or two.
Fun and laughter on a summer holiday.
No more worries for me and you.
For a week or two.

We're going where the sun shines brightly.
We're going where the sea is blue.
We've seen it in the movies.
Now let's see if it's true.

Everybody has a summer holiday
Doing things they always wanted to.
So we're going on a summer holiday
To make our dreams come true
For me and you.

We're going where the sun shines brightly.
We're going where the sea is blue.
We've seen it in the movies.
Now let's see if it's true.

Everybody has a summer holiday
Doing things they always wanted to.
So we're going on a summer holiday
To make our dreams come true
For me and you."

----------

Blurock (14-Oct-12)

----------


## Blurock

You get the idea, but you should have seen the movie! I loved the music of the Shadows. They were copied by bands such as the Ventures, but they were the most successful instrumental band.  :Cool: 

Only problem I had with Cliff's music was those violins. Sounds so 50's!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Citizen X

> You get the idea, but you should have seen the movie! I loved the music of the Shadows. They were copied by bands such as the Ventures, but they were the most successful instrumental band. 
> 
> Only problem I had with Cliff's music was those violins. Sounds so 50's!


I going to try and get it! Not sure if Look and Listen will have such an item or if you can order it from them?

----------


## Citizen X

Dancing in the moonlight: Top Loader
How to win a women’s heart poor boy style!
You simply must appreciate the poor boys are increasingly creative and intuitive! Her wish, in the movie and book, as per her list, be in two places at the very same time!
The poor boy solution: It ingenious really! 
This is where movie magic and music come rather nicely together! As the original Bond would have said, “ It’s a neat trick!”




“It’s a feeling, a heart beat.” “You can copy it but there’s no copy to it.” “ One thing about music, when it hits you, you feel okay.” “ Come we go chant down Babylon one more time.” *“ It’s the feeeeeel, me explain to musician, him know it, but him can’t do it.”*
*

*
“We get it almost every night,
When that moon gets big and bright,
It's a supernatural delight,
Everybody was dancin' in the moonlight

Everybody here is out of sight
They don't bark and they don't bite
They keep things loose, they keep things light
Everybody was dancin' in the moonlight

Dancin' in the moonlight
Everybody's feeling warm and bright
It's such a fine and natural sight
Everybody's dancin' in the moonlight

We like our fun and we never fight
You can't dance and stay uptight
It's a supernatural delight
Everybody was dancing in the moonlight

Dancing in the moonlight
Everybody's feeling warm and bright
It's such a fine and natural sight
Everybody's dancing in the moonlight

Everybody here is out of sight
They don't bark and they don't bite
They keep things loose, they keep things light
Everybody was dancin' in the moonlight

Everybody's Dancing in the moonlight
Everybody's feeling warm and bright
It's such a fine and natural sight
Everybody's dancing in the moonlight”

----------

tec0 (15-Oct-12)

----------


## Citizen X

Hot Patootie bless my soul: Meat Loaf(aka Saturday night): Scene: When he gets chopped to death by some unnamed character
Meatloaf was young and innocent. You can see it from his facial expressions in this video, a nice rendition by someone out there..


“Whatever happened to Saturday night 
When you dressed up sharp and you felt alright? 
It don't seem the same since cosmic light 
Came into my life, I thought I was divine... 

I used to go for a ride with a chick who'd go 
And listen to the music on the radio 
A saxophone was blowin' on a rock & roll show. 
You climbed in the back seat, you really had a good time. 

Hot patootie, bless my soul, I really love that rock 'n' roll. 

My head used to swim from the perfume I smelled 
My hands kind of fumbled with her white plastic belt 
I'd taste her baby pink lipstick and that's when I'd melt 
She'd whisper in my ear tonight she really was mine 

Get back in front, put some hair oil on 
Buddy Holly was singing his very last song. 
With your arms around your girl you'd try to sing along. 
It felt pretty good, oh, you really had a good time. 

Hot patootie, bless my soul, I really love that rock 'n' roll”

----------

tec0 (15-Oct-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> Our weather gloomy as it seems took me back to this song from Lahannya (range between industrial and melodic metal). Just surrender and close your eyes. This music is a rare delicacy... 
> 
> Lahannya "Rain"
> 
> "The storm breaks
> The skies cloud over me
> In silence
> A supernova inside me
> 
> ...


This song represents the sum total of the 'slings and arrows of outrageous fortune,' that I currently face!
As I battle with insomnia tonight or rather this morning(Good morning South Africa, I'm up for today, my day starts now!)  My current supernova!
*"The storm breaks*
*The skies cloud over me*
*In silence*
*A supernova inside me"*


*My voice of reason is not always sufficient to deal with the* *affliction of the time!*
*Control freak*
*The voice of reason in my ear*
*Redemption*
*Degrees of freedom*
*Alternative to fear*
_Marley put it this way,  AND if your night should turn to day, alot of the people would run away now, night can only turn to day if you cant sleep!_
*Control freak*
*The voice of reason in my ear*
*Redemption*
*Degrees of freedom*
*Alternative to fear:*
_Sometimes it is as it is, you really only have so much freedom, given your predicament_

----------


## Citizen X

*Ek Wil Jou Nooit Weer Sien**: André Schwartz: 1995
*
*This song takes me back to 1995. I found myself living at the ‘Van Riebeck Hotel,’ in van derbilj Park for a while. They played this song a lot in the bar of that hotel: The message was pretty clear, sometimes, Afrikaans is the best language to tell a women that you’ve had enough!* 



“Ek wil jou nooit weer sien! Die lewe is te kort daarvoor.
Ek wil myself geniet.Daar bly nog duisend vreugdes oor.
Ek wil myself besluit, om nooit ooit weer deur een soos jy te ly.
_Ek wil jou nooit weer sien!_
Toe loop nou.*Ek wil jou nooit weer sien!*


Inleiding

Jy, staan nou weer voor my deur en sê ek moet jou weer terug neem.
Jy, wat my al talle maal so seer gemak het en dan net lag.
Jy, wat ander manne vat en dan dink dit is net 'n spel.
Luister mooi wat ek nou vir jou sê ... he, he.
Ek wil jou nooit weer sien!
Die lewe is te kort daarvoor.
Ek wil myself geniet.
Daar bly nog duisend vreugdes oor.
Ek wil myself besluit, om nooit ooit weer deur een soos jy te ly.
_Ek wil jou nooit weer sien!_
Toe loop nou.
Ek wil jou nooit weer sien!
Ek, ek is gelukkig nou.
En as ek aan jou dink wil ek lag.
Om, te weet dat ek kan leef sonder die seerkry van jou ontrou.
Jy, het lank genoeg gestaan.
Toe loop en gaan jou gang.
Luister mooi wat ek nou vir jou sê ... he,he.
Ek wil jou nooit weer sien!
Die lewe is te kort daarvoor.
Ek wil myself geniet.
Daar bly nog duisend vreugdes oor.
Ek wil myself besluit, om nooit ooit weer deur een soos jy te ly.
_Ek wil jou nooit weer sien._
Toe loop nou.
Ek wil jou nooit weer sien!
Los tog jou leuens nou, daar niks te bou nou.
Alles is klaar tussen ons.
Daar is 'n wêreld, 'n oop vrye wêreld.
Niemand gaan my ooit weer kul.
Ja, in die môre, môre gaan dit ander wees.
Ja ek gaan lewe, lewe sonder jou.
Ek wil jou nooit weer sien!
Die lewe is te kort daarvoor.
Ek wil myself geniet.
Daar bly nog duisend vreugdes oor.
Ek wil myself besluit, om nooit ooit weer deur een soos jy te ly.
_Ek wil jou nooit weer sien._
Toe loop nou.
Ek wil jou nooit weer sien!
Ek wil jou nooit weer sien!

----------


## Plumbing Supplies

[QUOTE=Vanash Naick;77520]*Ek Wil Jou Nooit Weer Sien**: André Schwartz: 1995
*
*This song takes me back to 1995. I found myself living at the ‘Van Riebeck Hotel,’ in van derbilj Park for a while. They played this song a lot in the bar of that hotel: The message was pretty clear, sometimes, Afrikaans is the best language to tell a women that you’ve had enough!* 



[SIZE=2][FONT=tahoma][COLOR=#000000]“Ek wil jou nooit weer sien! Die lewe is te kort daarvoor.

i Must admit that i absolutely "h-a-t-e" that song !!! haha Andre Swarts is uhm - terrible !!
And its got abslolutely NOTHING to do with the lyrics its all about the artist !!!  :Ban:  Andre Swarts !!! 


haha ... No offence though Vanash....

----------


## Citizen X

[QUOTE=ER Plumbing Supplies;77689]


> *Ek Wil Jou Nooit Weer Sien**: André Schwartz: 1995
> *
> *This song takes me back to 1995. I found myself living at the ‘Van Riebeck Hotel,’ in van derbilj Park for a while. They played this song a lot in the bar of that hotel: The message was pretty clear, sometimes, Afrikaans is the best language to tell a women that you’ve had enough!* 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=2][FONT=tahoma][COLOR=#000000]“Ek wil jou nooit weer sien! Die lewe is te kort daarvoor.
> 
> i Must admit that i absolutely "h-a-t-e" that song !!! haha Andre Swarts is uhm - terrible !!
> ...


No offence taken, brother! You've got to admit though, the music video tells a nice story:-
“Ek wil jou nooit weer sien! Die lewe is te kort daarvoor. Ek wil myself geniet.Daar bly nog duisend vreugdes oor.
Ek wil myself besluit, om nooit ooit weer deur een soos jy te ly. _Ek wil jou nooit weer sien!_
Toe loop nou.*Ek wil jou nooit weer sien!”*
*If there ever comes a time for me to tell a woman to go, then this is the way to do it!*

----------


## Scaffold

Uhmm, Vanash, shes a sister!! hehe

----------


## Citizen X

> Uhmm, Vanash, shes a sister!! hehe


When the sister's get rid of us, what do they say, normally, 'things are not working out!' But to you things are working out quite well! :Cool:

----------


## Citizen X

*Chicago: If you leave me now: 1976*
_Now, if it’s summative and formative assessment_ of lyrics, vocals, actual musical instrument being used then Chicago’s ‘If you leave me now,’ has to be revisited. I love this group! They were an original rock band, passionate about music, and actually did stem from Chicago! In this song you’ve got your keyboards, trumpets, guitars, drums. A well- oiled machine of a band!This is as classic, timeless and universal as it gets! This song will never go out of fashion!



If You Leave Me Now Lyrics


“If you leave me now,
you'll take away the biggest part of me

Woo...No baby please don't go

And If you leave me now, 
you'll take away the very heart of me

Woo...No baby please don't go

Woo....girl I just want you to stay 

A love like ours is love that's hard to find
How could we let it slip away
We've come too far to leave it all behind
How could we end it all this way
When tomorrow comes and we'll both regret
The Things we said today 

(Bridge) (Chorus)

If you leave me now,
you'll take away the biggest part of me
Woo...No baby please don't go


Woo....girl I just got to have you by my side

Woo...No baby please don't go”

----------

Plumbing Supplies (17-Oct-12), tec0 (18-Oct-12)

----------


## Blurock

I loved 25 or 6 to 4 by Chicago, although it must have some of the worst lead guitar ever recorded. There was a Cape Town band that actually played it better, but I can not remember their name.

When I joined the Prisons Services Band, the guys there were all into Jazz and the closest they came to pop or rock was Chicago, which was their favourite and their alternative to the Rolling Stones and the Beatles. They flipped when they heard my collection of "underground" rock music and soon became converted when they realised that Deep Purple could also play classical music. They were also enthralled by the technical ability of most of the rock musicians when they really started listening to them  :Wink:

----------

Citizen X (18-Oct-12), tec0 (18-Oct-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> I loved 25 or 6 to 4 by Chicago, although it must have some of the worst lead guitar ever recorded. There was a Cape Town band that actually played it better, but I can not remember their name.
> 
> When I joined the Prisons Services Band, the guys there were all into Jazz and the closest they came to pop or rock was Chicago, which was their favourite and their alternative to the Rolling Stones and the Beatles. They flipped when they heard my collection of "underground" rock music and soon became converted when they realised that Deep Purple could also play classical music. They were also enthralled by the technical ability of most of the rock musicians when they really started listening to them


Ironically 25 or 6 to 4 was not written by Peter Cetera(He remains my favourite individual member from Chicago, I followed his solo career), it was actually written by Chicago band member Robert Lamm

----------


## Citizen X

The duets: I got you Babe: UB40 and Chrissie Hynde


*Where were you in 1985?* Any good memories?

In 1985, I was coming of age, about to go to High School. I was mesmerized by Chrissie Hynde of the Pretenders. She was this really elegant, classy, sexy, well spoken woman!
*She stated that* "I was never too interested in high school. I mean, I never went to a dance, I never went out on a date, I never went steady. It became pretty awful for me. Except, of course, I could go see bands, and that was the kick. I used to go to Cleveland just to see any band. So I was in love a lot of the time, but mostly with guys in bands that I had never met. For me, knowing that Brian Jones was out there, and later that Iggy Pop was out there, made it kind of hard for me to get too interested in the guys that were around me. I had, uh, bigger things in mind."[1]
I Got you babe was first released by Sonny and Cher in 1965! I remain respectful for any artist that can do justice to an original song as opposed to butchering it!
*Now, IN A PUB*, UB40 caught their first break when Chrissie Hynde saw them at a pub and gave them an opportunity as a support act to her band, The Pretenders[2]
Why do I like the 1985* rehearsal* by UB40 and Chrissie Hynde
1. The rehearsal for the concept demonstrated what true musicians can do, they can bring the magic of the cover version, on the spot, and bring it rather nicely;
I proudly give you “I got you babe,’ UB40 and Chrissie Hynde: Part rehearsal and part concert version



“They say we`re young and we don`t know 
Won`t find out till we grow 
Well I don`t know baby that`s true 
'Cause you got me and baby I got you 

(Chorus) 

Babe, I got you babe, I got you, Babe. 

They say our love won`t pay the rent 
Before it`s earned our money`s always spent 
*I guess that`s so, we don`t have a lot
But at least I`m sure of all the things we got* 


(Chorus) 

Babe, I got you babe, I got you, Babe. 
I got flowers in the spring 
I got you, to wear my ring 
And when I`m sad, you`re a clown 
And when I get scared, you`re always around 
so let them say your hair`s too long 
I don`t care, with you I can`t do wrong
then put your little hand in mine 
There ain`t no hill or mountain we can`t climb 



Babe, I got you babe, I got you, Babe. 


I got you to hold my hand
I got you to understand 
I got you to walk with me 
I got you to talk with me
I got you to kiss goodnight 
I got you to hold me tight 
I got you and I won`t let go 
I got you to love me so
I got you, babe”
[1] Vide Wikipedia. Chrissie Hynde. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrissie_Hynde. Accessed 17 October 2012

[2] Vide Wikipedia.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UB40. Accessed 17 October 2012

----------

tec0 (18-Oct-12)

----------


## pieksie

I hate most of the new afrikaans songs.  Its so common.."Kaptein span die seile.."

Really!!??  Surely somewhere out there is still an afrikaans singer who can sing better songs than that??   :Helpsmilie: 

Nicolous Louw, Kurt Darren & Kie.  Why do people actually like them??

Old school afrikaans was also better..

----------


## Citizen X

> I hate most of the new afrikaans songs. Its so common.."Kaptein span die seile.."
> 
> Really!!?? Surely somewhere out there is still an afrikaans singer who can sing better songs than that?? 
> 
> Nicolous Louw, Kurt Darren & Kie. Why do people actually like them??
> 
> Old school afrikaans was also better..


Please feel free make some old school Afrikaans lyrics contributions! It will be appreciated! Kurt Darren, I think initially stole the hearts of all young Afrikaans chicks. From what I understand, he was there anser to a Robbie Williams equivalent. I know that he didn't wrire 'Los Lappie,' but I prefer he's version...I think he done that song justice!
*I sincerely believe that we should celebrate our diversity!* Music brings people together!
I actually also love kwaito, believe it or not, there is one very special Kwaito song, that I will post as soon as I can get my hands on it again! Marleys One love summarises the attitude we should have towards each other!*" Let's get together and feel alright!"
*"One love, one heart
Let's get together and feel all right
Hear the children crying (One love)
Hear the children crying (One heart)
Sayin', "Give thanks and praise to the Lord and I will feel all right."
Sayin', "Let's get together and feel all right."

Let them all pass all their dirty remarks (One love)
There is one question I'd really love to ask (One heart)
Is there a place for the hopeless sinner
Who has hurt all mankind just to save his own?
Believe me

One love, one heart
Let's get together and feel all right
As it was in the beginning (One love)
So shall it be in the end (One heart)
Alright, "Give thanks and praise to the Lord and I will feel all right."
"Let's get together and feel all right."
*One more thing
*
*Let's get together to fight this Holy Armageddon* (One love)
*So when the Man* comes there will be no, no doom (One song)
Have pity on those whose chances grow thinner
There ain't no hiding place from the Father of Creation

Sayin', "One love, one heart
Let's get together and feel all right."
I'm pleading to mankind (One love)
Oh, Lord (One heart) Whoa.

"Give thanks and praise to the Lord and I will feel all right."
Let's get together and feel all right." Bob Marley

----------


## Citizen X

Shining Star: The Manhattans: 1979
Joining the army can have certain benefits! Well, you can meet four other friends, develop a strong friendship and when you leave the army, you just go ahead and form a group called “The Manhattans!”
According to Wikipedia(The Manhattans: Accessed 18 October 2012), The Manhattans, originally from Jersey City, New Jersey, formed in 1962 with members George "Smitty" Smith, Edward "Sonny" Bivins (born January 15, 1942, Macon, Georgia), Winfred "Blue" Lovett (born 16 November 1943), Kenny "Wally" Kelley (born Kenneth Kelley, January 9, 1943, New Jersey), and Richard "Ricky" Taylor. Bivins, Lovett, and Kelley were graduating from Lincoln High School, while Taylor and Smith were graduating from Snyder High School. All five enlisted in the armed forces and came together as a group following their discharges from their respective branches.
*Please ignore the dancing and dress code, it was 1979!!!*
I proudly give you “Shinning Star.”




“Honey you are my shining star
Don't you go away
Oh, baby
Wanna be right here where you are
Until my dyin' day
Yeah, baby

So many have tried
Tried to find a love
Like your and mine
Uum-hum
*Girl don't you realize
How you hypnotize
Make me love you more each time*
Yeah, baby
Honey I'll never leave you lonely
Give my love
To you only


Honey you are my shining star
Don't you go away
No, baby
Wanna be right here
Where you are
Until my dying day
Yeah, baby
Feels so good
When we're lyin' here
Next to each other
Lost in love
Yeah, baby
*Baby when we touch
Love you so much
You're all I ever dreamed of
Yeah, baby*
Honey, I'll never leave you lonely
Give my love to ya only
To you only
To you only
Honey, you are my shining star
Don't you go away girl
Noooo, bab-ay
Wanna be right here where you are
Until my dying day
Um-hum-hum-hum
Honey you, you
You are my shining star
Don't you go away
Whoa, baby
Honey you, you
Are my shining star
Don't you go away
No-oooh. bab-ay
Honey you
Right here where you are
'Til my dying day.”

----------


## Citizen X

A poem from 1906 and Fleetwood Mac’s song everywhere!!!!
It doesn’t get as classic as this, this one goes back to 1906!!!!!
The poem in question is “The Highway man,’ written by Alfred Noyles in 1906. The idea of the poet was to create a background imagery to his words. This poem in set in 18th century Britain. He wanted you to see something! As Dave would probably say, “the devil is in the details,” So Fleetwood Mac gives you fine details…The musical Video ‘Everywhere,’ from a very special album “Tango in the night,”: 1988 entices you with imagery of an old scroll with the words
*“The wind was a torrent of darkness among the gusty trees,”* the music video itself then tells you the rest of the story of this poem, tragic really, this charming robber (okay so he robbed people by day and was Romeo at night). Notwithstanding this this robber that the poem describes falls in love with a fairly decent girl.. Down town guy for uptown girl? She’s the daughter of this inn keeper. Being the character the highway man was, he was always on the run. He was due to see her on one ghostly night. She was expecting him. This was not to be. Before he arrives, some British soldiers find their way there first. They want to catch the highway man, what better way to do it than by waiting for him at his girlfriends place! One drunk soldier has a gun pointed at her chest, but he falls asleep, she’s tied up, the gun is still pointed to her chest. She moves around in such a manner, that she’s able to pull the trigger and kill herself. She does this, so that the highway man can hear the shot and not be caught! *So the ghost of the highway man rides that ghastly road every night to be everywhere with Bess!!!*
*I proudly give you Fleetwood Mac’s Everywhere:-


*
“Can you hear me calling
Out your name
You know that I'm falling
And I don't know what to say

I'll speak a little louder
I'll even shout
You know that I'm proud
And I can't get the words out

Oh I...
I want to be with you everywhere
Oh I...
I want to be with you everywhere


Something's happening
Happening to me
My friends say I'm acting peculiarly

C'mon baby
We better make a start
You better make it soon
Before you break my heart

Oh I...
I want to be with you everywhere
Oh I...
I want to be with you everywhere
(Wanna be with you everywhere)

Can you hear me calling
Out your name
You know that I'm falling
And I don't know what to say

Come along baby
We better make a start
You better make it soon
Before you break my heart

Oh I...
I want to be with you everywhere.”

“The wind was a torrent of darkness among the gusty trees, 
The moon was a ghostly galleon tossed upon cloudy seas, 
The road was a ribbon of moonlight over the purple moor, 
And the highwayman came riding— 
Riding, the highwayman came riding, up to the old inn-door.”

----------


## Blurock

Fleetwood Mac is one of those bands that have been around forever. Nice easy soft rock. I liked the original FM with Peter Green. Listen to the lead guitar on Man of the World and Oh Well part 2. Unfortunately Peter was institutionalised after succumbing to drugs. 

Blues for Greeny is a tribute to Peter Green by the late Gary Moore after Peter gave him his guitar. Well worth listening to. :Rockon:

----------

Citizen X (19-Oct-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> Fleetwood Mac is one of those bands that have been around forever. Nice easy soft rock. I liked the original FM with Peter Green. Listen to the lead guitar on Man of the World and Oh Well part 2. Unfortunately Peter was institutionalised after succumbing to drugs. 
> 
> Blues for Greeny is a tribute to Peter Green by the late Gary Moore after Peter gave him his guitar. Well worth listening to.


In the late 90’s Fleetwood Mac was inducted into the Rock and Roll hall of fame..
*“Nice easy soft rock,”* I second that!! :Cool:  Peter Green was actually the founder of Fleetwood Mac, he aptly named the band after 2 members. Drug and alcohol abuse among musicians past and present is unfortunately a reality. Many have succumbed to this. The recent additions to the graveyard have been Amy Winehouse, Whitney Houston and Michael Jackson. It’s increasingly difficult to get the full version ofevents leading up to Peter Green being hospitalised. Some claim he succumbed to LSD and then developed schizophrenia. Others claim it was a combination of drugs, alcohol and superstar burn out, and it’s tragic regardless!
_The voice of Stevie Nicks is etched in memory for me. I love that woman’s voice._ When I need cheap escapism, one of the best ways for me is to play Fleetwood Mac’s ‘Seven Wonder’s What a song, what a group
This song definitely qualifies as “Nice easy soft rock,” Apparently we now have a new list of seven wonders. The reference of seven wonders in this song applies to The Colossus of Rhodes, The Great Pyramid of Giza, The Hanging Gardens of Babylon, The Lighthouse of Alexandria, The Mausoleum at Halicarnassus, The Statue of Zeus at Olympia and The Temple of Artemis at Ephesus
Seven wonders: Fleetwood Mac
“So long ago, certain place, certain time
You touched my hand
On the way
On the way down to Emmiline
But if our paths never cross
Well you know I'm sorry but
If I live to see the seven wonders
I'll make a path to the rainbow's end
I'll never live to match the beauty again
The rainbow's end

So it's hard to find
Someone with that kind of intensity
You touched my hand I played it cool
And you reached out your hand to me
But if our paths never cross
Well you know I'm sorry but
If I live to see the seven wonders
I'll make a path to the rainbow's end
I'll never live to match the beauty again
The rainbow's end

So long ago
It's a certain time
It's a certain place
You touched my hand and you smiled
All the way back you held out your hand
If I hope and if I pray
Ooh it might work out someday
If I live to see the seven wonders
I'll make a path to the rainbow's end
I'll never live to match the beauty again
The rainbow's end

If I live to see the seven wonders
I'll make a path to the rainbow's end
I'll never live to match the beauty again

If I live to see the seven wonders
I'll make a path to the rainbow's end
I'll never live to match the beauty again”

----------


## Citizen X

Breakfast in bed with Chrissie Hynde!

Confession: Chrissie Hynde YOU WERE my wet dream as a kid in the 80’s, classy, sexy, provocative, elegant and well spoken lady!

If only, she told me that I could cry on her dress! I would do far more than just cry on her dress!
UB40 and Chrissie Hynde done a smart rendition of breakfast in bed! Ali Campbell was dressed as a Catholic priest in the original 80’s music video

This one is very special for another reason, the song was rendered at a concert in 1988 which was a tribute to Nelson Mandela in !!!
I proudly give you Chrissie Hynde and UB40: Breakfast in bed: 1988(Original 80's music video!)




[Chrissie:]
You've been crying your face is a mess
Come in baby, you can wipe the tears on my dress
She's hurt you again, I can tell
I know that look so well
[Ali:]
Don't be shy, we've been here before
Pull your shoes off,
And I will lock the door
And no-one has to know, I've come here again
Knowing it'll be like it's always been before
[Chorus:]
[Chrissie & Ali:]
Breakfast in bed, kisses for me
You don't have to say you love me
Breakfast in bed, love can make you sing
[Chrissie:]
What's your hurry, please don't hit and run
We can let her wait, my darling its been so long
[Ali:]
Since you've had me here, I've returned again
Darling it will be like it's always been before."

----------


## Citizen X

Chrissie Hynde: What a voice! Now this lady could bring it home *LIVE!!!*
We often find a situation where an artist does a remarkable job in the studio and under studio conditions. When the environment is changed to live concert, many don’t always deliver the same quality voice and supporting original instrument music. In 1988, a concert was held to celebrate Madiba’s 70th Birthday. Chrissie Hynde and UB40 sand at this concert. One the songs they shared was “ Breakfast in bed..
Why do I like this particular 80’s live concert video??
Well, Chrissie Hynde and UB40 deliver!! They meet and even exceed expectations. 
I proudly give you the live version of Breakfast in bed….

----------


## Dave A

> Hot Patootie bless my soul: Meat Loaf(aka Saturday night): Scene: When he gets chopped to death by some unnamed character


Dr. Frankenfurter, I believe. The song and video comes from The Rocky Horror Picture Show.

----------

Citizen X (20-Oct-12), tec0 (20-Oct-12)

----------


## Plumbing Supplies

I been driving on out, my hands wet on the wheel
there’s a voice in my head that drives my heal
it’s my baby come and said I need you here
its half past four and I’m shifting gear

  when I get lonely and the 	longing gets too much
 she sends comfort coming 	in from above
  don’t need no radio at all
we got a thing its 	called radar love
 we got a wave in the air radar love
the radios playing some forgotten song
I feel the need coming on strong
the road has got me hypnotized
as I spin into a new sun rise

no more speed I'm almost there
got to keep cool now got to take care
last car to pass, here I go
the line of cars go down real slow
the radio plays that forgotten song
blinding speed, coming on strong
the news man sang his same song
One more radar lover gone...

when I'm feeling lonely and I’m sure I’ve had 	Enough...
 she sends the comfort coming in from above
 don’t need no radio at all
 we got a thing and its called radar love
 we got a light in the  sky          	 
 we got a thing and its called radar	love
 we got a thing   that’s called radar love

*RADAR LOVE - GOLDEN EARING*

What a lekker one to keep the feet stomping and your head mving to the beat.... :Slayer:

----------

Citizen X (20-Oct-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> Dr. Frankenfurter, I believe. The song and video comes from The Rocky Horror Picture Show.


The Rock Horror Picture was really something else! It had no dull moments! It’s remained hugely popular by virtue of the many theater productions. There was a time when most parties as a general rule played ‘Time warp.’

----------

tec0 (20-Oct-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> I been driving on out, my hands wet on the wheel
> there’s a voice in my head that drives my heal
> it’s my baby come and said I need you here
> *its half past four and I’m shifting gear*
> 
> when I get lonely and the longing gets too much
> she sends comfort coming in from above
> don’t need no radio at all
> we got a thing its called radar love
> ...


Smart song! I can actually take alot from this very song! These lyrics are the underpinnings of a meaning song! It's got to mean something to you. It should have some effect on you.
2 Songs immediately come to my mind, from 2 totally diffrent artists from 2 totally different periods 1: Magic Changes: Olivia Newton John and 2: Behind the wheel: Depeche Mode..

1:“What's that playing on the radio?
Why do I start swayin' too and fro?
I have never heard that song before,
But if I don't hear it anymore

It's still familiar to me
Sends a thrill right through me
'Cause those chords remind me of the night that …”


2:“My little girl
Drive anywhere
Do what you want
I don't care 
Tonight
I'm in the hands of fate”

----------


## Citizen X

*A special dedication to my two kids: Romeo and Lancelot*
My life would simply not be the same without you two characters, “ I know I can make it on my own if I try.” But I’d rather have a great heart to stand me by!
“There's a highway of stars across the heavens. The whispering song of the wind in the grass, There's the rolling thunder across the savanna
A hope and dream at the edge of the sky, And your life is a story like the wind, Your life is a story like the wind.”




*This one is proudly South African!



*
*Great Heart:Johnny Clegg and Savuka:1987*

“The world is full of strange behaviour
Every man has to be his own saviour
I know I can make it on my own if I try
But I'm searching for a Great Heart to stand me by
Underneath the African sky
A Great Heart to stand me by

I'm searching for the spirit of the Great Heart
To hold and keep me by
I'm searching for the spirit of the Great Heart
Under African sky
*Sometimes I feel that you really know me
Sometimes there's so much you can show me
*
There's a highway of stars across the heavens
The whispering song of the wind in the grass
There's the rolling thunder across the savanna
A hope and dream at the edge of the sky
And your life is a story like the wind
Your life is a story like the wind

I'm searching for the spirit of the Great Heart
To hold and stand me by
I'm searching for the spirit of the Great Heart
Under African sky
I'm searching for the spirit of the Great Heart
I see the fire in your eyes
I'm searching for the spirit of the Great Heart
That beats my name inside
Sometimes I feel that you really know me
Sometimes there's so much you can show me

I'm searching for the spirit of the Great Heart
*Guga 'mzimba (body grow old)
Sala 'nhliziyo (but heart remain behind)
I'm searching for the spirit of the Great Heart
Guga 'mzimba (body grow old)
Sala 'nhliziyo (but heart remain behind)
*
I'm searching for the spirit of the Great Heart
To hold and stand me by
I'm searching for the spirit of the Great Heart
Under African sky.”

----------


## Citizen X

"Is fockall, is Niks!" Mandoza.. I'll owe you a debt of gratitude if you could get me the word for word translation of this kwaito song! It's one of my favourites!!!!!!

----------


## Citizen X

*You can leave your Hat on: Joe Coker: 1986*
In 1987, I was coming of age. I had to look to certain movies and songs of that day to obtain the requisite skills with the fairer sex! The movie _9½ Weeks_ *starring Kim Bassinger and Mickey Rourke gave some pretty good guidance!*
*The song: You can leave your Hat on: Joe Coker was used in a** climatic** moment of the movie. Joe Coker*
WARNING: :Nono: PG, S, V, N, L, in fact, grand parent guidance, great grand parent guidance, neighbour guidance, teacher guidance, principal guidance etc etc

 I proudly give you: You can leave your hat on: Joe Cocker



“Baby take off your coat 
Real slow 
And take off your shoes 
I'll take off your shoes 
Baby take off your dress 
Yes yes yes 

You can leave your hat on 
You can leave your hat on 
You can leave your hat on 

Go on over there 
Turn on the light 
No all the lights 
Come over here 
Stand on this chair 
That's right 
Raise your arms up into the air 
Now shake 'em 
You give me a reason to live 
You give me a reason to live 
You give me a reason to live 
You give me a reason to live 
Sweet darling 

You can leave your hat on 
You can leave your hat on 
Feeling 
You can leave your hat on 
You can leave your hat on 


Suspicious minds a talkin' 
Trying to tear us apart 
They don't believe 
In this love of mine 
They don't know I love you 
They don't know what love is 
They don't know what love is 
They don't know what love is 
I know what love is 
Sweet darling 

You can leave your hat on 
You can leave your hat on 
Feeling 
You can leave your hat on”

----------


## Blurock

Is this the same ou as Joe Cocker? :Slayer:

----------


## Citizen X

> Is this the same ou as Joe Cocker?


One in the same! Joe Cocker in the flesh! You must give it to this man, he knew how to speak to a lady!!! :Slayer:

----------


## Blurock

> One in the same! Joe Cocker in the flesh! You must give it to this man, he knew how to speak to a lady!!!


He also cherished his friends. "With a little help from my friends" became a rock anthem, bigger than the original Beatles number.  :Rockon:

----------

Citizen X (27-Oct-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> He also cherished his friends. "With a little help from my friends" became a rock anthem, bigger than the original Beatles number.


I can say so many things about the song ‘A little help from my friends.’ Joe Cocker did the song justice! When it comes to any of the Beatles songs I will always be bias in favour of John Lennon and say that he was the brainchild of the song. Music history however tells us that he co-wrote this song with Paul McCartney in the late 60’s. Both versions attested to real friends and real help. Today however it’s taken on a different meaning, when you say ‘a little help from my friends,’ the youth mean a little help from a bottle of whisky!
Blurock, since you appreciate Woodstock I’m confident that you aware that Joe Cocker performed the song at Woodstock in the late 60’s. In the 80’s a teenager really had very little to watch on t.v, I do recall however that there was a sitcom called ‘The Wonder Years,’ or something like that which featured this song as it’s introduction.. This song is the genuine stuff!
A little help from my friends by The Beatles: 1969 and performed by Joe Cocker at Woodstock in 1969 :Slayer: 
“What would you do if I sang out of tune,
Would you stand up and walk out on me.
Lend me your ears and I'll sing you a song,
And I'll try not to sing out of key.
Oh I get by with a little help from my friends,
Mmm,I get high with a little help from my friends,
Mmm, I'm gonna try with a little help from my friends.

Do you need anybody?
I need somebody to love.
Could it be anybody?
I want somebody to love.

What do I do when my love is away.
Does it worry you to be alone?
How do I feel by the end of the day
Are you sad because you're on your own
No, I get by with a little help from my friends,
Mmm, get high with a little help from my friends,
Mmm, gonna to try with a little help from my friends

Do you need anybody?
I need somebody to love.
Could it be anybody?
I want somebody to love.

Would you believe in a love at first sight?
Yes I'm certain that it happens all the time.
What do you see when you turn out the light?
I can't tell you, but I know it's mine.
Oh, I get by with a little help from my friends,
Mmm I get high with a little help from my friends,
Oh, I'm gonna try with a little help from my friends

Do you need anybody?
I just need someone to love.
Could it be anybody?
I want somebody to love

Oh, I get by with a little help from my friends,
Mmm, gonna try with a little help from my friends
Ooh, I get high with a little help from my friends
*Yes I get by with a little help from my friends*.”

----------

Blurock (28-Oct-12)

----------


## Blurock

Another icon that appeared at Woodstock was Carlos Santana. Who can forget Oye coma va? I did not appreciate his music at first, but has since grown addicted to Santana's Latin rhythm and rock guitar which has given us greats such as Black magic woman, Samba pa ti, and others. 

Carlos has also recorded his version of another Beatles song - While my guitar gently weeps on his album Guitar heaven. Other notable numbers on this album are Little wing (Jimi Hendrix),Can't you hear me knocking (Rolling Stones) and Sunshine of your love (Cream). :Cool:

----------

Citizen X (28-Oct-12)

----------


## Didditmiself

Holy Moly Vanash, that's quite an effort you put in there! I remember doing the same thing with my 7 single Teppaz Bambino record player; I'd play a bit, stop the player, write down the lyrics and do the same thing over and over again until the song was complete. Brings back memories.
For me, the greatest Rock guitarist of all time was Jimi Hendrix. Man he didn't just play the guitar, he made love to it. He could play it with his teeth, his tongue, behind his back, above his head. He smashed it, burned it and jumped on it when he was spaced out. The closest anyone came to him was Jim Morrison of the Doors.
Pity that the majority of Rock artists died because they overdosed. The latest casualties are Michael Jackson, Amy Winehouse and Whitney Houston. George Michael, Mick Jagger and Boy George to name a few, are lucky they haven't gone the same way yet.

----------

Citizen X (28-Oct-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> Another icon that appeared at Woodstock was Carlos Santana. Who can forget Oye coma va? I did not appreciate his music at first, but has since grown addicted to Santana's Latin rhythm and rock guitar which has given us greats such as Black magic woman, Samba pa ti, and others. 
> 
> Carlos has also recorded his version of another Beatles song - While my guitar gently weeps on his album Guitar heaven. Other notable numbers on this album are Little wing (Jimi Hendrix),Can't you hear me knocking (Rolling Stones) and Sunshine of your love (Cream).


A very good afternoon to you Blurock

Trusting that you doing well on this Spring Sunday afternoon. Blurock, volumes of books can be written on Woodstock alone!
We have many different renditions of Woodstock today but it can bring back the atmosphere of the 60’s from when it was conceived. It was traditionally 3 days of music in a tranquil environment. It was held in a dairy near the town of Woodstock
“During the sometimes rainy weekend, thirty-two acts performed outdoors in front of 500,000 concert-goers.[It is widely regarded as a pivotal moment in popular music history. _Rolling Stone_ listed it as one of the _50 Moments That Changed the History of Rock and Roll_.”[1]

I think Didditmiself expresses the sentiment most accurately:"For me, the greatest Rock guitarist of all time was Jimi Hendrix. Man he didn't just play the guitar, he made love to it. He could play it with his teeth, his tongue, behind his back, above his head. He smashed it, burned it and jumped on it when he was spaced out. The closest anyone came to him was Jim Morrison of the Doors."
[1] Vide: Wikipedia. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Woodstock. Accessed 28 October 2012.

----------


## Citizen X

> Holy Moly Vanash, that's quite an effort you put in there! I remember doing the same thing with my 7 single Teppaz Bambino record player; I'd play a bit, stop the player, write down the lyrics and do the same thing over and over again until the song was complete. Brings back memories.
> For me, the greatest Rock guitarist of all time was Jimi Hendrix. Man he didn't just play the guitar, he made love to it. He could play it with his teeth, his tongue, behind his back, above his head. He smashed it, burned it and jumped on it when he was spaced out. The closest anyone came to him was Jim Morrison of the Doors.
> Pity that the majority of Rock artists died because they overdosed. The latest casualties are Michael Jackson, Amy Winehouse and Whitney Houston. George Michael, Mick Jagger and Boy George to name a few, are lucky they haven't gone the same way yet.


A very good afternoon to you Didditmiself :Big Grin: 
It a 'labour of love,' actually the real task was from another time! A time when we only had casssetes and vinly lp's. I can recall the task of trying to write down lyrics using the play and then pause button and if you didn't quite get it, the rewind button. With mp3, this task is so much easier!
I hold Cliff Richard in high regard because he never used drugs, never promoted the use of drugs, he was never an alcoholic, he was never in the media for the wrong reasons, he never used a vulgar or swear word in any of his songs yet he sold more than 200 million records and he never made a fool of himself in public. He remains a good, clean role model.
His songs by and large were love songs..he made his mark on mankind!!!


"Over a 54-year career, Richard has become a fixture of the British entertainment world, amassing many gold and platinum discs and awards, including three Brit awards and two Ivor Novello awards. He has had more than 130 singles, albums and EPs make the UK Top 20, more than any other artist[7] and holds the record (with Elvis Presley) as the only act to make the UK singles charts in all of its first six decades (1950s–2000s). He has achieved 14 UK No. 1 singles (or 18, depending on the counting methodology) and is the only singer to have had a No. 1 single in the UK in six consecutive decades: the 1950s through to the 2000s (discounting digital downloads and counting only CDs, he had a UK No. 1 single in the 2000s)."[1]


[1] Vide http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cliff_Richard. Accessed 28 October 2012

----------


## Didditmiself

Indeed Blurock! Carlos Santana was another outstanding guitarist. I particularly remember Oye come va!

----------

Plumbing Supplies (02-Nov-12)

----------


## Didditmiself

A high five on that one! Yes Cliff is one of the few artists that remain as squeaky clean as anyone can. Pity though as I said , fame and fortune often lead to their unhappiness.

----------


## Citizen X

> Another icon that appeared at Woodstock was Carlos Santana. Who can forget Oye coma va? I did not appreciate his music at first, but has since grown addicted to Santana's Latin rhythm and rock guitar which has given us greats such as Black magic woman, Samba pa ti, and others. 
> 
> Carlos has also recorded his version of another Beatles song - While my guitar gently weeps on his album Guitar heaven. Other notable numbers on this album are Little wing (Jimi Hendrix),Can't you hear me knocking (Rolling Stones) and Sunshine of your love (Cream).





..Picture Carlos Santana[1]


Picture Jimi Hendrix[2]



[1] Vide:http://www.biography.com/people/carlos-santana-9542276. Accessed 28 October 2012


[2] Vide: http://www.soundcheckmusicblog.com/monday-blues-jimi-hendrix-red-house. Accessed 28 October 2012

----------

Blurock (29-Oct-12), Plumbing Supplies (02-Nov-12)

----------


## Didditmiself

Vanash, I would like to get a CD of some of the pop songs currently enjoyed by Indian youngsters eg. Mr Kandasar, Derri Merri, Vishte Nate, Jen me Je. I realise I have probably not pronounced the titles properly, but since you live in Lenasia, you might have family that can identify what I'm looking for? Thanks in anticipation!

----------


## Citizen X

> Vanash, I would like to get a CD of some of the pop songs currently enjoyed by Indian youngsters eg. Mr Kandasar, Derri Merri, Vishte Nate, Jen me Je. I realise I have probably not pronounced the titles properly, but since you live in Lenasia, you might have family that can identify what I'm looking for? Thanks in anticipation!


*You know, I do my Indian community a great discredit in that I don't understand even one of the many rich Indian languages.* That said, I will speak to a few people I know who are in a position to identify those songs!
I'm glad you've given me an opportunity to make a once off 'bollywood,' music video post, but it will be a very special one, one that actually has a story and one that promotes racial and cultural intergration and diversity..will do so in the next post....

*In memory of Nazia Hassan: 3 April 1965 – 13 August 2000
*In dedication to all women who lost their lives to cancer
“Aap Jaisa Koi”
“The flower for Spring and Spring for the garden. The heart for a heart, the body for a body. Each desires the meeting of a body and soul..”
I’m not going to pull a Bollywood on you, I promise! In the spirit of cultural diversity and celebrating our differences, I’ll make this one post of an Indian song. I do my Indian community a great disservice in that I understand not even one of the several rich Indian languages.
1. In 1980, Nazia Hassan was 15 years old! She was a teenager yet she released a song that sold millions of albums. The song was used in the 1980 Indian movie ‘Qurbani,’. The songs name is Aap Jaisa Koi. She was one of a few Asian females that appeared on BBC in 1981. The footage of Nazia Hassan herself singing this song is very, very, very rare and can actually only be found at one link:-http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p00nbwmv

2. In the Movie Qurbani, the song is lip synced by an actress. The movie was way ahead of it’s time as the stage actress was dressed in a sexy and appealing manner and so were her fellow female singers! There were White people in the audience; the singing entourage consisted of a Black drummer. This was in 1980!!!
3. In 1980, I was in grade 1 and Nazia Hassan was a teenager about 15 years of age when she made this hit song! The song was played on a regular basis in Lenasia between 1980 and 1983.
*These are not my lyrics, I can’t vouch for their authenticity, I googled it!
*I proudly give you ‘Aap Jaisa Koi,’*(Remember this was in 1980!!!!!)*




“Movie Name – Quarbani
Year – 1981
Song - Aap Jaisa Koi Meri Zindagi Mein Aaye
Actors - Zeenat Aman, Firoz Khan
Singer - NAZIA HUSSAIN
Composer – Biddu”[1]



“English Translation of the Song Aap Jaisa Koi Meri Zindagi Mein Aaye from Movie Quarbani is in Red Color.”[2]

“Lyrics of the song Aap Jaisa Koi Meri Zindagi Mein Aaye from Movie Quarbani.”

“Aap Jaisa Koi Meri Zindagi Mein Aaye
Someone like you should come into my life

To Baat Ban Jaaye, Haan Haan Baat Ban Jaaye
It will be great; Yes Yes life will become great

Aap Jaisa Koi Meri Zindagi Mein Aaye
Someone like you should come into my life

To Baat Ban Jaaye, Haan Haan Baat Ban Jaaye 
It will be great; Yes Yes life will become great


Phool Ko Bahaar, Bahaar Ko Chaman
Flowers need Spring, Spring needs garden

Dil Ko Dil, Badan Ko Badan
Heart needs heart body needs body

Har Kisiko Chahiye Tan Ka Milan
Everyone wants physical relationships attachment

Kash Mujh Par Aisa Dil Aapka Bhi Aaye
I hope wish that your heart will also feel like this for me

To Baat Ban Jaaye Haan Haan Baat Ban Jaaye
It will be great; Yes Yes life will become great

Aap Jaisa Koi Meri Zindagi Mein Aaye
Someone like you should come into my life

To Baat Ban Jaaye, Haan Haan Baat Ban Jaaye
It will be great; Yes Yes life will become great

Maein Insaan Hoon, Farishta Nahin
I am a human being not a messenger of god or angel

Dar Hai Behak, Na Jaun Kahin
I fear that I may go out of the control

Tanha Dil Na Sambhlega
Lonely heart may not stay in control

Pyar Bina Yeh Tadpega
Without love heart will suffer

Aapsa Kahan Hai Dil Aapko Hi Paaye
No one is like you; My heart only wants to reach you

To Baat Ban Jaaye Haan Haan Baat Ban Jaaye
It will be great; Yes Yes life will become great

Aap Jaisa Koi Meri Zindagi Mein Aaye
Someone like you should come into my life

To Baat Ban Jaaye, Haan Haan Baat Ban Jaaye
It will be great; Yes Yes life will become great

Aap Jaisa Koi Meri Zindagi Mein Aaye
Someone like you should come into my life

To Baat Ban Jaaye, Haan Haan Baat Ban Jaaye
It will be great; Yes Yes life will become great

Aap Jaisa Koi Meri Zindagi Mein Aaye
Someone like you should come into my life


To Baat Ban Jaaye, Haan Haan Baat Ban Jaaye
It will be great; Yes Yes life will become great”[3]




[1] Vide:http://realityviews.blogspot.com/201...-song-aap.html. accessed 28 October 2012

[2] Supra n1

[3] Supra n1

----------

Didditmiself (03-Nov-12), tec0 (29-Oct-12)

----------


## Citizen X

*Forever Young: Alphaville: 1984*
*This singular song describes my general attitude in life! I think the sentiment is ‘body grow old, heart remain young and strong!”*


*“*Let's dance in style, let's dance for a while
Heaven can wait, we're only watching the skies
Hoping for the best but expecting the worst
Are you gonna drop the bomb or not?

Let us die young or let us live forever
We don't have the power but we never say never
Sitting in a sandpit, life is a short trip
The music's for the sad men

Can you imagine when this race is won
Turn our golden faces into the sun
Praising our leaders, we're getting in tune
The music's played by the, the mad men

Forever young, I want to be forever young
Do you really want to live forever, forever and ever?
Forever young, I want to be forever young
Do you really want to live forever? Forever young

Some are like water, some are like the heat
Some are a melody and some are the beat
Sooner or later, they all will be gone
Why don't they stay young?

It's so hard to get old without a cause
I don't want to perish like a fading horse
Youth's like diamonds in the sun
And diamonds are forever

So many adventures couldn't happen today
So many songs we forgot to play
So many dreams swinging out of the blue
We let them come true

Forever young, I want to be forever young
Do you really want to live forever, forever and ever?
Forever young, I want to be forever young
Do you really want to live forever, forever and ever?”

----------

tec0 (29-Oct-12)

----------


## tec0

Just a cool old song I like,  :Rockon: 

*Blue Oyster Cult "Cities On Flame With Rock And Roll"*

My heart is black, and my lips are cold
Cities on flame with rock and roll
Three thousand guitars they seem to cry
My ears will melt, and then my eyes

Oh, let the girl, let that girl, rock and roll
Cities on flame now, with rock and roll

Gardens of nocturne, forbidden delights
Reins of steel, and it's alright
Cities on flame, with rock and roll
Marshal will buoy, but Fender control

Let the girl, let that girl rock and roll
Cities on flame now, with rock and roll

My heart is black, and my lips are cold
Cities on flame with rock and roll
Three thousand guitars they seem to cry
My ears will melt, and then my eyes

Let the girl, let that girl rock and roll
Cities on flame now, with rock and roll

----------

Citizen X (29-Oct-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> Just a cool old song I like, 
> 
> *Blue Oyster Cult "Cities On Flame With Rock And Roll"*
> 
> My heart is black, and my lips are cold
> Cities on flame with rock and roll
> Three thousand guitars they seem to cry
> My ears will melt, and then my eyes
> 
> ...


Tec0, you know how we often talk about a 'good all rounder,' in cricket? This song epitomizes that! 
*Blue Oyster Cult "Cities On Flame With Rock And Roll"* is a good all rounder! I like it!
Some nice imagery here:-Gardens of nocturne, forbidden delights, Reins of steel, and it's alright, Cities on flame, with rock and roll. Marshal will buoy, but Fender control." It ignites the though process1 Noone can rightfully say that just anyone can write like this. This song is nice on the ear as well.*The drum and guitar work that introduces this song is really something else!!!* Very well composed song delivered very smoothly! :Slayer: 

I proudly give you:"*Blue Oyster Cult "Cities On Flame With Rock And Roll"


*Picture[1]

[1] Vide: http://swotti.starmedia.com/musicbands/blue-oyster-cult_21402.htm. Accessed 29 October 2012

----------

tec0 (30-Oct-12)

----------


## Plumbing Supplies

Sixto Rodriquez in SA 2013 !1 Bought my tickets can't wait to see this man LIVE and on stage !!

*Sugarman*

Won't ya hurry
Coz I'm tired of these scenes
For a blue coin
Won't ya bring back
All those colours to my dreams
Silver majik ships, you carry
Jumpers, coke, sweet MaryJane
Sugarman
Met a false friend
On a lonely, dusty road
Lost my heart
When I found it
It had turned to dead, black coal
Silver majik ships, you carry
Jumpers, coke, sweet MaryJane
Sugarman
You're the answer
That makes my questions disappear
Sugarman
Coz I'm weary
Of these double games I hear
Sugarman (x7)
[....fade to echo]
Sugarman
Won't ya hurry
Coz I'm tired of these scenes
For a blue coin
Won't ya bring back
All those colours to my dreams
Silver majik ships, you carry
Jumpers, coke, sweet MaryJane
Sugarman
Met a false friend
On a lonely, dusty road
Lost my heart
When I found it
It had turned to dead, black coal
Silver majik ships, you carry
Jumpers, coke, sweet MaryJane
Sugarman
You're the answer
That makes my questions disappear
[....fade to echo

----------

Citizen X (02-Nov-12)

----------


## Didditmiself

Vanash, greetings and all and all! Thanks so much for the video on 'Aap jaisa Koi". That is one of the songs that I was looking for! And also the lyrics! Now I can understand what the young girl is singing about. I did not realise that the song was recorded so long ago - 1980!! Lotus FM (started playing?) this tune last year hence my thinking it is fairly new. After the song there's also a link/a page to other Bollywood tunes which you've kindly provided which I'll look at later. Much appreciated!!

----------

Citizen X (03-Nov-12)

----------


## Plumbing Supplies

Meatloaf (Marvin Lee Aday) - just has a way of painting a true piece of art, with the lyrics as his brushes and the music and his voice as the coulours.... I mean just listen to bat out of hell - you can picture the contrasts that he is creating and you can experience-feel the emotions and what he is singing sbout 

Up to Meatloaf and Jim Steinman for this one !

*Bat out of Hell*

The sirens are screaming and the fires are howling 
Way down in the valley tonight 
There's a man in the shadows with a gun in his eye 
And a blade shining oh so bright 
There's evil in the air and there's thunder in the sky 
And a killer's on the bloodshot streets 
Oh and down in the tunnel where the deadly are rising 
Oh I swear I saw a young boy 
Down in the gutter 
He was starting to foam in the heat 

Oh Baby, you're the only thing in this whole world 
That's pure and good and right 
And wherever you are and wherever you go 
There's always gonna be some light 
But I gotta get out 
I gotta break it out now 
Before the final crack of dawn 
So we gotta make the most of our one night together 
When it's over you know 
We'll both be so alone 

Like a bat out of hell 
I'll be gone when the morning comes 
When the night is over 
Like a bat out of hell I'll be gone gone gone 
Like a bat out of hell I'll be gone when the morning comes 
But when the day is done 
And the sun goes down 
And moonlight's shining through 
Then like a sinner before the gates of heaven 
I'll come crawling on back to you 

I'm gonna hit the highway like a battering ram 
On a silver black phantom bike 
When the metal is hot and the engine is hungry 
And we're all about to see the light 
Nothing ever grows in this rotting old hole 
Everything is stunted and lost 
And nothing really rocks 
And nothing really rolls 
And nothing's ever worth the cost 
[ Lyrics from: http://www.lyricsfreak.com/m/meat+lo..._20091332.html ] 
And I know that I'm damned if I never get out 
And maybe I'm damned if I do 
But with every other beat I got left in my heart 
You know I'd rather be damned with you 
Well, If I gotta be damned you know I wanna be damned 
Dancing through the night with you 
If I gotta be damned you know I wanna be damned 
Gotta be damned you know I wanna be damned 
Gotta be damned you know I wanna be damned 
Dancing through the night 
Dancing through the night 
Dancing through the night with you 

Oh Baby, you're the only thing in this whole world 
That's pure and good and right 
And wherever you are and wherever you go 
There's always gonna be some light 
But I gotta get out 
I gotta break it out now 
Before the final crack of dawn 
So we gotta make the most of our one night together 
When it's over you know 
We'll both be so alone 

Like a bat out of hell 
I'll be gone when the morning comes 
When the night is over 
Like a bat out of hell I'll be gone gone gone 
Like a bat out of hell I'll be gone when the morning comes 
But when the day is done 
And the sun goes down 
And moonlight's shining through 
Then like a sinner before the gates of heaven 
I'll come crawling on back to you 
Then like a sinner before the gates of heaven 
I'll come crawling on back to you 

I can see myself tearing up the road 
Faster than any other boy has ever gone 
And my skin is raw but my soul is ripe 
And no one's gonna stop me now 
I gotta make my escape 
But I can't stop thinking of you 
And I never see the sudden curve until it's way too late 
And I never see the sudden curve till it's way too late 

Then I'm down at the bottom of a pit in the blazing sun 
Torn and twisted at the foot of a burning' bike 
And I think somebody somewhere must be tolling a bell 
And the last thing I see is my heart 
Still beating 
Oh breaking out of my body 
And flying away 
Like a bat out of hell 
Then I'm dying at the bottom of a pit in the blazing sun 
Torn and twisted at the foot of a burning bike 
And I think somebody somewhere must be tolling a bell 
And the last thing I see is my heart 
Still beating 
Still beating 
Oh breaking out of my body and flying away 
Like a bat out of hell 
Like a bat out of hell 
Like a bat out of hell 
Like a bat out of hell 
Like a bat out of hell

----------

Citizen X (03-Nov-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> Vanash, greetings and all and all! Thanks so much for the video on 'Aap jaisa Koi". That is one of the songs that I was looking for! And also the lyrics! Now I can understand what the young girl is singing about. I did not realise that the song was recorded so long ago - 1980!! Lotus FM (started playing?) this tune last year hence my thinking it is fairly new. After the song there's also a link/a page to other Bollywood tunes which you've kindly provided which I'll look at later. Much appreciated!!


This song of Nazia Hassan is very unique in that she sandg it when she was just 15 Years of age! She tragically died of cancer at the young age of 35! If you want something very, very rare on Nazia Hassan than it can be found at http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p00nbwmv
and literllay nowhere else. It was a big deal for an Asian singer to appear on BBC in 1980! Here she sings it on BBC when she was just 16 years of age!
*I reiterate that I do my Indian community a great discredit in that I don't even understand 1 of the various rich languages of the Indian community. I appreaciet that both Indian movies and music are appealing to many people.* I largely listen to english music and watch english movies... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Citizen X

> I like this song for many reasons, partly because the animation on the Disturbed video was so well done and partly because one gets the feeling that in order to set things right one must take a stand. 
> 
> Well fitting or not the coming strikes are for the people, so let's hope for a peaceful victory. 
> 
> 
> *"Land Of Confusion" by DISTURBED
> 
> [Originally by Genesis]*
> 
> ...

----------


## Citizen X

> *My perception of music: I give you Get into the groove: Madonna*
> *Words of the masculine gender shall be deemed to include the feminine and vice versa**
> And you can dance for inspiration
> Come on, I'm waiting
> 
> Get into the groove
> Boy, you've got to prove
> Your love to me, yeah
> 
> ...






*Words of the masculine gender shall be deemed to include the feminine and vice versa(gender nuetral music!!!)*
*And you can dance for inspiration
*

----------


## Citizen X

> *Smokey Robinson wrote the words and music to the Temptations,  My Girl,*
> *He knew how to create a magical combination of words. One of my favourite classic songs is being with you, by Smokey Robinson*
> 
> *I don't care what they think of me
> And I don't care what they say
> I don't care what they think if you're leavin'
> I'm gonna beg you to stay
> I don't care if they start to avoid me
> I don't care what they do
> ...


A journey to 1981???
I proudly give you Smokey Robinson: Being with you

----------


## Citizen X

> *Princess, even though we only share a fleeting 1 second glimpse at intersections some 15 years after the fact I can assert that we two of a kind*
> *All I wanted was a sweet distraction for an hour or two,
> Had no intention to do the things we've done.
> Funny how it always goes with love, when you don't look, you find -
> But then we're two of a kind, we move as one.
> 
> We're an all time high, we'll change all that's gone before.
> Doing so much more than falling in love.
> On an all time high, we'll take on the world and wait.
> ...


If a words can say so much, then I suppose a video will say much more....

----------


## Citizen X

> This song which was a famous club mix at the time is still engraved in my mind and heart:-
> Thats the way love is: Ten City
> 
> Two people take a vow to be together
> and live and love each other forever.
> They promise to love a lifetime
> funny thing then they change their minds.
> They both go their separate ways and love is just a memory.
> But a young heart doesn't stay sad long another love soon comes along.
> ...


I proudly give you 'That's the way love is"

----------


## Citizen X

> *"People say I'm crazy, doing what I'm doing
> Well, they give me all kinds of warnings to save me from ruin
> *When I say that I'm okay, well, they look at me kinda strange
> "Surely, you're not happy now, you no longer play the game"
> 
> *People say I'm lazy, dreaming my life away
> Well, they give me all kinds of advice designed to enlighten me
> When I tell them that I'm doing fine watching shadows on the wall
> "Don't you miss the big time, boy. You're no longer on the ball"
> ...


I proudly give you John Lennon "Watching the wheels."

----------


## Citizen X

Hand on your heart: Kylie Minogue: 1988

Britney Spears went straight from the Mickey Mouse club :Oops:  to the strip club :Bananadance: !!!! To play slut is very easy, you simply have to take off your clothes on stage :Stupid: , now where’s the trill there! What cannot be seen is far more revealing and compelling than what can be seen..
“Girly Girl!!” I personally like girly girl in a woman! To pull off girly girl in a music video is a daunting task especially if you’ve got that stripper slutty attitude
*“Girly girl* is a slang term for a girl or woman who chooses to dress and behave in an especially feminine style, such as wearing pink, using make-up, *dressing in skirts, dresses and blouses, and talking about relationships and other activities* which are associated with the traditional gender role of a girl.
Though the term is sometimes used as a term of disdain, it can also be used in a more positive way, particularly in terms of exploring one of a range of gender positions. Being a 'girly girl' can then be seen as a fluid and partially embodied position - a form of discourse taken up, discarded or modified for tactical/strategic ends.[1]”
In 1988 Kylie Minogue had to pull off “ Girly Girl,’ in an authentic manner in the 80’s music video “ Hand on your heart.” This involved various facial expressions, all sorts of bodily movements and genuine ‘girly girl, attitude! The obligatory hand movements and her punch line, “ Look me in the eye and tell me you don’t need my love??”
She didn’t have to parade in her underwear to crate sex appeal. My eyes were in the usual places, cleavage and groin area! It’s a guy thing!
*I proudly give you a textbook example of “ Girly Girl.”



*
“Put your hand on your heart and tell me
That we're through, ooh
Oh, put your hand on your heart
Hand on your heart


Well it's one thing to fall in love
But another to make it last
I thought that we were just beginning
And now you say we're in the past
Oh, look me in the eye
And tell me we are really through

You know it's one thing to say you love me
But another to mean it from the heart
And if you don't intend to see it through
Why did we ever start
Oh, I wanna hear you tell me
You don't want my love

Put your hand on your heart and tell me
It's all over
I won't believe it till you
Put your hand on your heart and tell me
That we're through, ooh

Oh, put your hand on your heart
Hand on your heart


They like to talk about forever
But most people never get the chance
Do you wanna lose our love together
Do you find a new romance
Oh, I wanna hear you tell me
You don't want my love

Oh, put your hand on your heart
Hand on your heart

 look me in the eye
And tell me we are really through”


[1] Vide Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Girly_girl#mw-head. Accessed 3 November 2012

----------


## Citizen X

> *The Power Of Love: Huey Lewis and the news
> **"The power of love is a curious thing
> Make a one man weep, make another man sing
> Change a hawk to a little white dove
> More than a feeling that's the power of love*
> *Tougher than diamonds, rich like cream
> Stronger and harder than a bad girl's dream
> Make a bad one good make a wrong one right
> Power of love that keeps you home at night*
> ...


I proudly give you 'The power of love!"

----------

tec0 (04-Nov-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> Bruce Springsteen: The boss: Dancing in the dark
> 
> Ive often had to take many shots in the dark! I love music thats rich in methaphors and analogies. Take for example Marleys rock my boat,  for every little action, there is a reaction, oh cant you see what youve done for me, Im happy inside, all, all of the time,
> In one of Marleys songs, he provides, They say the sun shine for all, but I tell you that in some peoples worlds it dont shine at all! For many years I took this to mean that some people on this earth live comfortable lives financially, that is, they not struggling but in other peoples worlds they live miserable lives i.e. abject poverty. I was wrong all these many years! I revisited a book I bought many years ago  catch a Fire: The life of Bob Marley: Timothy White.
> What Marley meant when he said that the sun shines in some peoples world but not in others is simply this. Some people have God in their lives and therefore this prescence of God in their lives causes light and the sun to shine in their lives, whereas, in other peoples lives they dont have God in their lives and therefore this light is not present and the sun doesnt therefore shine in their lives. 
> I love this part of the song dancing in the dark:
> I'm sick of sitting 'round here trying to write this book
> I need a love reaction
> Come on now baby gimme just one look
> ...

----------

Plumbing Supplies (05-Nov-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> You Are
> Lionel Richie
> Baby you'll find, there's only one love, yours and mine
> I've got so much love
> 
> And needing you so, my love for you, I'll never let go,I've got so much love
> 
> All I want is to hold you, Let me show how much I love you baby 
> I don't mind and I don't mind (Loving you)
> ...


I proudly give you "YOU ARE."

----------


## Citizen X

Start me up: Rolling Stones: 1981
Want manic and self indulgent????
The Rolling Stones were formed in 1962!
The earliest settled line-up consisted of Brian Jones (guitar, harmonica), Ian Stewart (keyboards, piano), Mick Jagger (lead vocals, harmonica), Keith Richards (guitar, vocals), Bill Wyman (bass) and Charlie Watts (drums). Since Wyman's retirement in 1993, the band's full members have been Jagger, Richards, Watts and guitarist Ronnie Wood. Darryl Jones (bassist) and Chuck Leavell (keyboardist) are regular contributors but not full band members. The Rock and Roll Hall of Fame inducted the Rolling Stones in 1989, noting that "critical acclaim and popular consensus has accorded them the title of the “World’s Greatest Rock and Roll Band.”[1]
You can’t get mote manic and self indulgent than Mick Jagger in the video ,’Start me Up.’ I Love it!
I proudly give you “ Start me up.”


“If you start me up
If you start me up I'll never stop
If you start me up
If you start me up I'll never stop
I've been running hot
You got me ticking gonna blow my top
If you start me up
If you start me up I'll never stop
Never stop, never stop, never stop

You make a grown man cry (x3)
Spread out the oil, the gasoline
I walk smooth, ride in a mean, mean machine
Start it up

If you start it up
Kick on the starter give it all you got, you got, you got
I can't compete with the riders in the other heats
If you rough it up
If you like it you can slide it up,
Slide it up, slide it up, slide it up

Don't make a grown man cry 
My eyes dilate, my lips go green
My hands are greasy
She's a mean, mean machine
Start it up

If start me up
give it all you got
You got to never, never, never stop
Slide it up, baby just slide it up
Slide it up, slide it up, never, never, never

You make a grown man cry” 
Ride like the wind at double speed
I'll take you places that you've never, never seen
If you start it up
Love the day when we will never stop, never stop
Never, never, never stop
Tough me up
Never stop, never stop

You, you, you make a grown man cry
You, you make a dead man come”




[1] Vide: Wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Rolling_Stones

----------

Blurock (05-Nov-12), Plumbing Supplies (05-Nov-12)

----------


## Citizen X

Olivia Newton- John and breast cancer
A DEDICATION to all women who have fought breast cancer
In 1980 I was a kid. Since most movies were almost always released in South Africa some 2 years after its release date in the States, Grease was released in SA in 1980.
It was 1980 and I thought that Olivia Newton- John was a Goddess! Even as a little kid, I knew what to look for or rather where to look(CLEAVAGE). In 1992 Olivia survived a fight with breast cancer. Sheryl Crow and Kylie Minogue also survived breast cancer..
"*You're the One That I Want*" is a song written by John Farrar for the 1978film version of the musical _Grease_. It was performed by John Travolta and Olivia Newton-John.
The single was a huge international hit, reaching no.1 in several countries. It was the only single from the _Grease_ soundtrack to top both the US and UK pop charts.[1]
Picture.[2]

I proudly give you:  You the one that I want.



"I got chills.
They're multiplyin'.
And I'm losin' control.
'Cause the power
you're suplyin',
it's electrifying!

You better shape up,
'cause I need a man
and my heart is set on you.
You better shape up;
you better understand
to my heart I must be true.
Nothing left, nothing left for me to do.
You're the one that I want.
(you are the one i want), o,o, oo, honey.
The one that I want.
(you are the one i want), o,o,oo, honey.
The one that I want
You, o,o, oo
are what I need.
Oh, yes indeed.
If you're filled
with affection
you're to shy to convey,
meditate in my direction.
Feel your way.
I better shape up,
'cause you need a man
i need a man
who can keep me satisfied.
I better shape up
if I'm gonna prove
oh you better prove
that my faith is justified.
Are you sure? Yes, I'm sure down deep inside.
You're the one that I want.
You, o,o, oo, honey.
The one that I want.
You, o,o,oo, honey.
The one that I want
You, oo, oo
are what I need.
Oh, yes indeed.




[1] Vide: Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/You're_the_One_That_I_Want. Accessed: 14 November 2012


[2] Vide: Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grease_(film)

----------

Plumbing Supplies (14-Nov-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> Yes, Billy Joel's music is timeless! remember Elton John and Kiki Dee music video of "don't go breaking my heart." they were both young and innocent at that time!!


Let's take a trip to 1976, shall we?? Oh, but I insist!!!
I proudly give you Elton John and Kiki Dee(looking very silly in this duet), @wardrobe personnel, you could have done a better job but just as you please!!!
Don't go breaking my heart

----------


## johndice

AC DC all the way mate!  :Big Grin:

----------

Citizen X (15-Nov-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> AC DC all the way mate!


My favourite AC DC song is "Thunderstruck."

I proudly give you AC DC 'Thunderstruck,'



*"Thunderstruck"*
“Thunder, thunder, thunder, thunder
I was caught
In the middle of a railroad track
I looked round
And I knew there was no turning back
My mind raced
And I thought what could I do
And I knew
There was no help, no help from you
Sound of the drums
Beating in my heart
The thunder of guns
Tore me apart
You've been
Thunderstruck

Rode down the highway
Broke the limit, we hit the town
Went through to Texas, yeah Texas, and we had some fun
We met some girls
Some dancers who gave a good time
Broke all the rules
Played all the fools
Yeah yeah they, they, they blew our minds
And I was shaking at the knees
Could I come again please
Yeah them ladies were too kind
You've been
Thunderstruck

I was shaking at the knees
Could I come again please

Thunderstruck, Thunderstruck, Thunderstruck, Thunderstruck
It's alright, we're doin' fine
It's alright, we're doin' fine, fine, fine
Thunderstruck, yeah, yeah, yeah"

----------


## Citizen X

> *Our youth have misguided beliefs. In the pursuit of being "cool," they either end up dead, in jail or in rehab. In keeping with this theme of memories, if you will, this theme of lyrical magic with a touch of love, I simply have to revrt to John Lennon and "My life," he too had memories of friends that died but he paid his tribute to his 'other half of the sky' Yoko: I love this song!!!
> 
> "There are places I'll remember
> All my life, though some have changed
> Some forever, not for better
> Some have gone and some remain
> All these places had their moments
> **With lovers and friends, I still can recall
> Some are dead and some are living
> ...


_
"With lovers and friends, I still can recall
Some are dead and some are living
In my life, I've loved them all "


_

----------


## Citizen X

> *Food for thought* was Ub40s very first single, released in 1980, the term at the time was *7 single,* now our younger friends wont know what is seven single is! Ill help you out, it was a smaller vinyl lp, 7 inches or 18 cm
> 
> *Food for thought: UB40:1980*
> Ivory madonna dying in the dust, 
> Waiting for the manna coming from the west. 
> Barren is her bosom, empty as her eyes, 
> *Death a certain harvest scattered from the skies.* 
> 
> Skin and bones is creeping, doesnt know he`s dead. 
> ...

----------


## Citizen X

> Twist in my sobriety: Tanita Tickaram
> All God's children need travelling shoes
> Drive your problems from here
> All good people read good books
> Now your conscience is clear
> I hear you talk girl
> Now your conscience is clear
> 
> In the morning I wipe my brow
> ...


I proudly give you a sexy Indian chick with a fatal twist in her sobriety..

----------

tec0 (16-Nov-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> *Okay, Slim Shady, I get it, 'girl/boy groups make you sick!* But Slim, you must understand, not all of us had the right stuff as teens, we had to find artists that we could relate to...The right stuff….
> Sometimes having the right stuff may not necessarily include giving people what they want. The most powerful voice delivery system of New Kids on the Block as they were between 1987 and 1990 was Joey Mcintrye. He joined the group at age 12 and he looked 10 years old when he delivered the powerful and signature vocals of the song ‘Please don’t go girl in 1988.’ Maurice Starr wanted to create the same magic he created with New Addition(they sold records, teenage girls loved them). He wanted a White group this time, that were not into drugs, interested in sports and conscious about how they looked. He wanted to give teenage girls their ideal ‘guy,’ *The ‘oddity,’ as Dave would say* was Joey Mcintrye, he looked very, very young, but it was only his voice that could make the entire concept and group succeed. At that time, I was in high school, I thought was I cursed with looking so very young, I often aksed, when would I get my beard! I thank God, I didn’t! I thank God no one calls me ‘uncle,’ that would break my heart.
> The actual video from the 80’s incorporate a lot of things that I can relate to i.e. youthful fun, the concept of crazy about you romance, the concept of looking fit and healthy and dressing trendy. The video also included footage of the boys in a theme park. A theme park and the iconic roller-coaster hot summers night will definitely keep you and your chick young hearted! If it can’t be fun, exciting, an adventure, then why the hell even have a relationship? Somebody please tell me?
> This url will bring some fond 80’s memories back
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dH3hqQP1bto


*I proudly give you 'Please don't go girl!"

*This is the youthful heart I'm talking about and I really got a thing or two about theme parks...It's really a feeling of being forever young and looking the part too!

----------

tec0 (16-Nov-12)

----------


## johndice

Here's one of my favorite ac/dc song..

She was a fast machine, she kept her motor clean
Was the best damn woman that I ever seen
She had the sightless eyes, telling me no lies
Knocking me out with those American thighs

Taking more than her share, had me fighting for air
She told me to come but I was already there
The walls start shaking, earth was quaking
My mind was aching, we were making it

And you shook me all night long
Yeah, you shook me all night long

Working double time on the seduction line
She's one of a kind, she's just mine, all mine
Wanted no applause, it's just another course
Made a meal outta me and come back for more

Had to cool me down to take another round
Back in the ring to take another swing
The walls start shaking, earth was quaking
My mind was aching, we were making it

And you shook me all night long
Yeah, you shook me all night long
You got me goin', shook me all night long
You had me shaking and you shook me all night long
Yeah, you shook me, baby, you took me

You shook me all night long
Yeah, you shook me all night long
You really got me and you shook me all night long
You got me goin' and you shook me all night long
Yeah, you shook me then you took me all night long

----------


## Citizen X

“And I love Her.” The Beatles: 10 July 1964
This song has some of the most tantalizing guitar work I’ve ever heard!
In my opinion, the whole concept of ‘Bubble-Gum,’ pop started with the Beatles!
“*And I Love Her*" is a song recorded by The Beatles, written mainly by Paul McCartney (credited to Lennon–McCartney). The fifth track on their third album, _A Hard Day's Night_, it was released 20 July 1964 with "If I Fell" as a single by Capitol Records in the United States, reaching #12 in Billboard.
The Beatles performed "And I Love Her" just once outside Abbey Road Studios; on 14 July 1964 they played it for an edition of the BBC's _Top Gear_ radio show, which was broadcast two days later.”[1]

I proudly give you ‘And I love her,’ The Beatles..


“I give her all my love
That's all I do
And if you saw my love
You'd love her too
I love her

She gives me everything
And tenderly
The kiss my lover brings
She brings to me
And I love her

A love like ours
Could never die
As long as I
Have you near me

Bright are the stars that shine
Dark is the sky
I know this love of mine
Will never die
And I love her

Bright are the stars that shine
Dark is the sky
I know this love of mine
Will never die
And I love her.”
 


 

[1] Vide Wikipedia. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/And_I_Love_Her. Accessed: 16 November 2012

----------

tec0 (16-Nov-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> There's some songs that almost take the words out of your mouth. It expresses exactly what you want to say in your individual situation. This song does just that for me!!
> 
> Two hearts: Phil Collins
> “Well, there was no reason to believe she'd always be there 
> But if you don't put faith in what you believe in 
> It's getting you nowhere 
> Cos it hurts, you never let go 
> Don't look down, just look up 
> Cos she's always there behind you, just to remind you 
> ...


I proudly give you 'Two hearts": Phil Collins

----------

tec0 (16-Nov-12)

----------


## CarrynG

Then Going really old school, but still so relevent.

Donova - Universal Soldier




He's five foot-two, and he's six feet-four,
He fights with missiles and with spears.
He's all of thirty-one, and he's only seventeen,
He's been a soldier for a thousand years.

He'a a Catholic, a Hindu, an Atheist, a Jain,
A Buddhist and a Baptist and a Jew.
And he knows he shouldn't kill,
And he knows he always will,
Kill you for me my friend and me for you.

And he's fighting for Canada,
He's fighting for France,
He's fighting for the USA,
And he's fighting for the Russians,
And he's fighting for Japan,
And he thinks we'll put an end to war this way.

And he's fighting for Democracy,
He's fighting for the Reds,
He says it's for the peace of all.
He's the one who must decide,
Who's to live and who's to die,
And he never sees the writing on the wall.

But without him,
How would Hitler have condemned him at Labau?
Without him Caesar would have stood alone,
He's the one who gives his body
As a weapon of the war,
And without him all this killing can't go on.

He's the Universal Soldier and he really is to blame,
His orders come from far away no more,
They come from here and there and you and me,
And brothers can't you see,
This is not the way we put an end to war.

----------


## Citizen X

*How to win a women’s heart old school style!!!!*
*Now take this lesson from musical history. John Lennon and Paul Mccartney could have done things differently, they could’ve wrote the song ‘I just wanna have sex with you.” BUT they didn’t, in true bubble-gum pop style they released “I want to hold your hand,” on 23 November 1963*
"*I Want to Hold Your Hand*" is a song by the English rock band The Beatles. Written by John Lennon and Paul McCartney, and recorded in October 1963, it was the first Beatles record to be made using four-track equipment.
With advance orders exceeding one million copies in the United Kingdom, "I Want to Hold Your Hand" would ordinarily have gone straight to the top of the British record charts on its day of release (29 November 1963) had it not been blocked by the group's first million seller "She Loves You", the Beatles' previous UK single, which was having a resurgent spell in the top position following intense media coverage of the group. Taking two weeks to dislodge its predecessor, "I Want to Hold Your Hand" stayed at number one for five weeks and remained in the UK top fifty for twenty-one weeks in total.”[1]
*I proudly give you ‘I want to hold your hand: Beatles*



*"I Want To Hold Your Hand"*

“Oh yeah, I'll tell you something
I think you'll understand
When I'll say that something
I wanna hold your hand
I wanna hold your hand
I wanna hold your hand

Oh please, say to me
You'll let me be your man
And please, say to me
You'll let me hold your hand
I'll let me hold your hand
I wanna hold your hand

And when I touch you I feel happy
Inside
It's such a feeling that my love
I can't hide
I can't hide
I can't hide

Yeah, you've got that something
I think you'll understand
When I'll say that something
I wanna hold your hand
I wanna hold your hand
I wanna hold your hand

And when I touch you I feel happy
Inside
It's such a feeling that my love
I can't hide
I can't hide
I can't hide

Yeah, you've got that something
I think you'll understand
When I'll feel that something
I wanna hold your hand”






[1] Vide: Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Want_to_Hold_Your_Hand. Accessed 16 November 2012

----------

tec0 (16-Nov-12)

----------


## tec0

A really special song this, If you like a something with a "darker touch" but not "heavy". Despite my insomnia I really enjoy sleeping... Mostly All my dreams are lucid and my nightmares more so. Thus this song gives me that feeling as if I am a sleep but not... Especially in gloomy weather.  

*Delain "Sleepwalker's Dream"
*
Close your eyes
For the night is falling
Fear no dark for it's warm and safe
And looks familiar as it comes approaching
Come with me and I will take you

*On a world beyond your sleep
Beyond whats real
In safety, a hidden sphere
Away from our daily reality
Truth lies out there, the truth lies out there.*

As the innocent lay their heads down
As the night chants its luring call
Cross the borders of sense and foresight
Come with me and I will take you
You don't have to be afraid

*A tear is only water
A sigh is only air
Whenever you feel haunted
The truth lies out there, 
the truth lies out there.*

On a world beyond your sleep
Beyond whats real
In safety, a hidden sphere
Away from our daily reality
Truth lies out there, 
the truth lies out there.

----------

Citizen X (16-Nov-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> A really special song this, If you like a something with a "darker touch" but not "heavy". Despite my insomnia I really enjoy sleeping... Mostly All my dreams are lucid and my nightmares more so. Thus this song gives me that feeling as if I am a sleep but not... Especially in gloomy weather. 
> 
> *Delain "Sleepwalker's Dream"
> *
> Close your eyes
> For the night is falling
> Fear no dark for it's warm and safe
> And looks familiar as it comes approaching
> Come with me and I will take you
> ...


" Hush now baby don't you cry, mamma's gonna make all of your nightmares come true, momma goona check out all your girlfirends for you , OFCOURSE mamma's gonna help BUILD your WALL!" Pink Floyd

I proudly give you Delain: Sleepwalkers Dream: A combination of concert and video expalantion of the song...

----------

tec0 (17-Nov-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> Ive often wondered about the process of creating a duet thats a masterpiece. Do you write a duet simply because you want records to sell? Or, is a duet really a true reflection of an experience that a man and woman shared and that experience was so fulfilling that the experience was confirmed to writing and hence the result of a timeless duet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbra Streisand
> Guilty - With Barry Gibb lyrics





> Shadows falling, baby, we stand alone
> Out on the street anybody you meet got a heartache of their own
> 
> It oughta be illegal
> Make it a crime to be lonely or sad
> It oughta be illegal
> You got a reason for living
> 
> You battle on with the love you're living on
> ...


I love this song for just so many reasons! I proudly give you "Guilty!"
http://www.myspace.com/video/audra/b...uilty/32697896

----------

tec0 (17-Nov-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> Sometimes I feel like Im living on borrowed time
> John Lennon 
> When I was younger
> Living confusion and deep despair
> When I was younger ah hah
> Living illusion of freedom and power 
> 
> When I was younger
> Full of ideas and broken dreams (my friend)
> ...


John Lennon's music still does it for me!!! And yes, I'm living on borrowed time without a thought for tomorrow!
I proudly give you John Lennon Borrowed Time



When I was younger
Full of ideas and broken dreams (my friend)
When I was younger ah hah
Everything simple but not so clear

----------


## Citizen X

> *"Reggae music can't refuse it
> So give us what we want and mek we gwan"*
> *The case for Reggae Music*
> *I fell in love with reggae music in the summer of 1986. For reggae to be reggae it simply must have a certain content: Love, politics , social issues and God. The breath of life was breathed into reggae in the 60s. The most common characteristic of reggae is its rhythmic accents on the off beat. This is mostly accomplished by guitar but can be done with piano as well. Bob Marley provided that the word reggae had Spanish roots and meant the kings music.The liner notes of To the King, a compilation of Christian gospel reggae, suggest that the word reggae was derived from the Latin regi meaning "to the king.*
> *I was initially attracted to reggae for two reasons, the love songs were potent and essentially required a tropical sunset beach with you and your partner. It was more than this though that caused me to fall in love with this music. It is music that praises God of your understanding. Im Christian by faith so the God of my understanding is Jesus Christ. For reggae to be reggae you simply had to incorporate verses from the Bible in it.Seems to remind me of the days in Jericho, when we were chanting down Jericho wall!*
> *There was a reason why Jesus said to the Pharisees,  The prostitutes will get to the kingdom of heaven before you! If you study the genealogy of Jesus in the book of Matthew you will have to find that Rahab, the prostitute, the one who spied for the Israelites, is included in the geneology of Jesus Christ*
> *Matthew 21:31 Which of the two did what his father wanted?" "The first," they answered. Jesus said to them, "I tell you the truth, the tax collectors and the prostitutes are entering the kingdom of God ahead of you.*
> *In Matthew 1:5 Rahab, the prostitute, is mentioned as one of 5 women in the genealogy of Matthew. This is not a personal opinion, this is what the Bible says!*
> *The Biblical account of Jericho is simple. Joshua, the successor of Moses took instructions from God to march around the city once every day for six days On the seventh day they were to march around the city seven times and the priests were to blow their ram's horns. This Joshua did, and he commanded his people not to give a war-cry until he told them to do so. On the seventh day, after marching around the city the seventh time, the priests sounded their ram's horns, and Joshua ordered the people to shout. The walls of the city collapsed, and the Israelites were able to charge straight into the city*
> ...


I'm just chanting down Babylon with music. Seems to remind I of the days when WE WERE in Jericho, chanting down those very Jericho Walls, I'll you what, we'll keep on chanting and walking until Babylon itself falls!!
I proudly give you Bob Marley: Chant down Babylon: From my favourite album(Confrontation)

----------

tec0 (17-Nov-12)

----------


## Citizen X

*If you want a WOW moment in musical history then you need not look further than Marvin Gaye and “Let’s get it on.’*
_Let’s analyse this in a round- about way._ In almost every American Idol, many South Africa Idol and many other competitions, exceptionally good, talented and young men tried to take on Marvin Gaye’s “let’s get it on” the judges had to be very honest! They knew what they were dealing with! This was the legend: Marvin Gaye!!! So they were brutally honest. I don’t recall the comments verbatim, but it went something like this: ‘The song is too big for you,’ ‘You just don’t have his vocal range,’ ‘You just don’t have his natural sex appeal,’ etcetera, etcetera!
*His still known as the ‘Prince of SOUL,’ ‘The PRINCE of Motown!”*
_What's Going On_ and its 1973 follow-up, _Let's Get It On_ became among the first concept albums in R&B music.Gaye's later music influenced the quiet storm, urban contemporary, slow jam and neo-soul music genres.After spending years as a European tax exile in the early 1980s, Gaye returned on the 1982 Grammy Award-winning hit, "Sexual Healing" and the _Midnight Love_ album. After a violent argument with his father, he was shot dead by him on April 1, 1984.
Gaye was posthumously inducted to the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame in 1987. Gaye also ranked high on music magazines' lists, ranking at number 18 on the 100 Greatest Artists of All Time on the American music magazine, _Rolling Stone_, and he ranked number 20 on VH-1's list of 100 Greatest Artists of All Time. Gaye, who composed a three-octave vocal range,was subsequently ranked at number 6 on _Rolling Stone's_ list of the Greatest Singers of All Time in 2008.[1]
*It’s my sheer honour to give you Marvin Gaye(He’s on the nightshift), “Let’s get it on.”*



*“I've been really trying , baby
Trying to hold back these feelings for so long
*And if you feel, like I feel baby
Come on, oh come on,

Let's get it on
Lets get it on
Let's get it on
Let's get it on

We're all sensitive people
With so much love to give, understand me sugar
Since we got to be
Lets say, I love you

*There's nothin wrong with me*
Lovin you
And givin yourself to me can never be wrong
If the love is true

Don't you know how sweet and wonderful, life can be
I'm askin you baby, to get it on with me
I aint gonna worry, I aint gonna push
So come on, come on, come on, come on baby
Stop beatin round the bush....

Let's get it on.”
[1] Vide: Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marvin_Gaye. Accessed. 17 November 2012

----------


## Citizen X

> *Dedicated to the One I Love* *
> While I'm far away from you, my baby,
> I know it's hard for you, my baby,
> Because it's hard for me, my baby,
> And the darkest hour is just before dawn---
> 
> Each night before you go to bed, my baby,
> Whisper a little prayer for me my baby.
> And tell all the stars above
> ...


With reggae, if you were not going to deliver the essentials: politics, religion, philosophy and love, you would have been a credible reggae artist if you could deliver a new version of an old love song...if you stuck to only love as yout theme, that would have been okay i.e. leave the difficult stuff to the true legends1

I proudly give you Bitty Mclean: Dedicated to the one I love..

----------


## Citizen X

*Somebody please call the fire department! This woman is too hot!!!*
Straight up: Paula Abdul: 22 November 1988
Paula, you on public record as saying Forever your girl, *you are indeed forever MY GIRL!*
*This woman could sing and dance!** The sex appeal in this original 80s music video is palpable!*
"*Straight Up*" is a 1988 hit single by American singer Paula Abdul, which reached number one on the _Billboard_ Hot 100 and brought her widespread public attention. It was written and produced by Elliot Wolff.
The song is a mid-tempo dance tune. The synthetic lead trumpet sound comes from the Roland D-50 (preset 1-5).[1]
In the 1980s, Abdul rose from cheerleader for the Los Angeles Lakers to highly sought-after choreographer at the height of the music video era before scoring a string of pop music-R&B hits in the late-1980s and early-1990s. Her six number one singles on the Billboard Hot 100 tie her with Diana Ross for sixth among the female solo performers who have reached No. 1 there.[3] She won a Grammy for "Best Music Video  Short Form" for "Opposites Attract" and twice won the "Primetime Emmy Award for Outstanding Choreography".[2]
*I proudly give you Paula Abdul: Straight Up*
*

*

"Lost in a dream 
Don't know which way to go 
If you are all that you seem 
Then baby I'm moving' way too slow 

I've been a fool before 
Wouldn't like to get my love caught 
In the slammin' door 
How about some information--please 


Straight up now tell me 
Do you really want to love me forever oh oh oh 
Or am I caught in a hit and run 

Straight up now tell me 
Is it gonna be you and me together oh oh oh 
Are you just having fun 

Time's standing still 
Waiting for some small clue 
I keep getting chills 
When I think your love is true 

I've been a fool before 
Wouldn't like to get my love caught 
In the slammin' door 
How about some information--please 


Straight up now tell me 
Do you really want to love me forever 
Or am I caught in a hit and run 
Straight up now tell me 
Is it gonna be you and me together 
Are you just having fun 

You are so hard to read 
You play hide and seek 
With your true intentions 
If you're only playing games 
I'll just have to say--bye bye bye 

Do do you love me 
Do do you love me 
Do do you love me ?

I've been a fool before 
Wouldn't like to get my love caught 
In the slammin' door 
Are you more than hot for me 
Or am I a page in your history-book 

I don't mean to make demands 
But the word and the deed go hand in hand 
How about some information--please 


I've been a fool before 
Wouldn't like to get my love caught 
In the slamming door 
Are you more than hot for me 
Or am I a page in your history-book 
I don't mean to make demands 
But the word and the deed go hand in hand 
How about some information: please ??




[1] Vide Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Straight_Up_(Paula_Abdul_song). Accessed: 22 November 2012

[2] Vide Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paula_Abdul. Accessed: 22 November 2012

----------


## tec0

Just a nice song  :Yes: 

*Krypteria "Somebody Save Me"*

I bare my soul on a silver 
platter - my back to the wall 
blindfolded tied up battered

Yearning for someone someone 
to end this misery but will 
that someone anyone ever come 
to rescue me?

*Somebody save me, I'm close to 
the edge - someone to fill me 
with life give me dreams I've 
never had

Somebody save me and answer my 
please - someone to lift me back 
up and put my heart at ease

Somebody help me please*

utcast alone searching but 
never finding - I'd give my all 
for a trace of silver lining

Yearning for someone someone to 
end this misery but will that 
someone anyone ever come to 
rescue me?

Somebody save me, I'm close to 
the edge - someone to fill me 
with life give me dreams I've 
never had

*Somebody save me and answer my 
please - someone to lift me 
back up and put my heart at 
ease 

Somebody help me please

There's not much left for me 
to lose can anyone heal these 
wounds?

Someone to start my life anew 
- where's that someone where 
are you?*

Somebody save me, I'm close 
to the edge - someone to fill 
me with life give me dreams 
I've never had

Somebody save me and answer my 
please - someone to lift me 
back up and put my heart 
at ease

Somebody help me please

----------

Citizen X (22-Nov-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> Just a nice song 
> 
> *Krypteria "Somebody Save Me"*
> 
> I bare my soul on a silver 
> platter - my back to the wall 
> blindfolded tied up battered
> 
> Yearning for someone someone 
> ...


I'll help this chick anytime! :Cool:

----------

tec0 (22-Nov-12)

----------


## tec0

It is really easy listening metal this… Part of the reason why I enjoy Melodic metal so much.

----------


## Citizen X

> It is really easy listening metal this… Part of the reason why I enjoy Melodic metal so much.


I'm learning Tec0, I'm learning! Yes, this particular song is 'easy listening metal,' it helps some if the singer is a cute chick!

----------


## Citizen X

Try Jah Love: Third World: 1982
It’s only fitting that a third world child, bring you a Third World song! *If we going to do old school music then let’s be cool about it!*
*“Third World* are a Jamaicanreggaeband formed in 1973. Their sound is influenced by soul, funk and disco. Although they have undergone several lineup changes, Stephen "Cat" Coore and Richard Daley have been constant members, and singer William "Bunny Rugs" Clarke has been with them since 1976, singing on all but their debut album.”[1]
“While the band played roots reggae, they have also incorporated other styles into their music, and it was the initial influence of The Wailers that prompted the formation of the band to take on a new direction that combined reggae with other genres.[1] The pop-oriented sound has given rise to criticism of the band over the years, with reggae purists uncomfortable with their incorporation of American soul and R&B into their sound.”[2]
*I Proudly give you Try Jah Love: Third World

*

"A lonely soul was I without direction
I didn't know which way that I had to go
I sought the clues to life's unanswered questions
My mind's heart had to know

I heard You call while wandering through the darkness
I'd walk a million miles to find that endless voice
That speaks to me when I am in temptation
Echoing my choice

Then You said, "Seek ye shall find
I've been with you through all time"
"And if you're thirsty I will quench you, with my love
And if you're hungry I will feed you, with my word
And all I ask of you is that you love as I do"

"And if you lose your way I'll lead you, to my love
From a sinful life I'll cleanse you, in my love
For creation bears a witness of my love"

You know that
You should know it's time for the world to
(Try jah love)
The only love that can bring peace is
(Jah, jah love)
So won't you try
Try jah love, love

A timeless thought a touch of close encounter
Your love embraced me and took over my life
And now I'm new Your strength has made me
Change my ways from wrong to right

Please Father, please this world we live has faltered
Deliver us from all this evil and pain
God Bless the heart that loves unto his brother
*Praising out Your name*

Then he said, "Be not Afraid
Those who believe I will save"
"And if you're thirsty I will quench you, with my love
And if you're hungry I will feed you, with my word
And all I ask of you is that you love as I do"

"And if you lose your way I'll lead you, to my love
From a sinful life I'll cleanse you, in my love
For creation bears a witness of my love"

I know that
You should know it's time for the world to
(Try jah love)
The only love that can bring peace is
(Jah, jah love)
So won't you try
Try jah love, love

I know that
Without it there'd be no tomorrow
(Try jah love)
Who lifts broken hearts up from sorrow
(Try jah love)
So won't you try
Try jah love, love

I know that
You should know it's time for the world to
(Try jah love)
The only love that can bring peace is
(Jah, jah love)
So won't you try
Try jah love, love

I wonder
When will the world wake up and start to
(Try jah love)
People have to make up their mind to
(Try jah love)
So won't you try
Try jah love, love

I know that
Once you begin you won't regret you
(Try jah love)
The ultimate life satisfaction
(Jah, jah love)
So won't you try
Try jah love, love

You know that
There's no excuse for no one not to
(Try jah love)
You'll be grateful you let inside you
(Jah, jah love)
So won't you try
Try jah love, love

I know that
But right is the only reason to
(Try jah love)
The key to inner satisfaction
(Jah, jah love)
So won't you try
Try jah love, love.”






[1] Vide: Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Third_World_(band). Accessed 22 November 2012




[2] Supra n 1

----------


## Citizen X

I don’t want to dance: Eddy Grant: 1982

*“In 1982, his solo recording of "I Don't Wanna Dance" spent three weeks at Number one* in the UK Singles Chart.He scored a Top Tenalbum in the same year, with _Killer on the Rampage_."Electric Avenue" was both a UK and US number 2 in 1983, selling over a million copies. A later remix also made the UK Top Ten, in 2001.In 1984, Grant had a minor hit single in the US with his original song written to accompany the Michael Douglas and Kathleen Turnerfilm, _Romancing the Stone_. Despite being commissioned by the film's producers, all but the guitar solo (which played when Douglas and Turner were in a small house in the jungle) would be cut from the film during its final edit. The song, which was Grant's latest Hot 100 hit, did not appear on its soundtrack. Grant released the song as a single with the original video that featured scenes from the film. Later the video was re-edited without the _Romancing the Stone_ clips. His later single, "Gimme Hope Jo'anna", during the apartheid regime ("Jo'anna" stands for Johannesburg, South Africa) was a song about apartheid in that country, and was subsequently banned in South Africa. This song was later adapted for use on a commercial for Yop, a commercially available yogurt-based drink, with the altered non-political lyrics "give me Yop (me mama) when the morning come". Other songs, such as "War Party" were also political protest songs. _"The only decoration is the one upon the grave"_. "Living On The Front Line" was another. _"They got me living on top of my existence, oh appreciating my resistance"_. Defined a Caribbean music meta-genre and philosophy called ringbang, which he first described in 1994.”[1]
I proudly give you Eddy Grant: I don’t wanna dance


“I don't wanna dance
Dance with you baby no more
I'll never do something to hurt you, though
*Oh but the feeling is bad
The feeling is bad
*
I love your personality
But I don't want our love on show
Sometimes I think it's insanity
Girl the way you go

With all of the guys on the corner
Oh baby, you're the latest trick
Oh, you seem to have their number
Look they're dancing still

I don't wanna dance
Dance with you baby no more
I'll never do something to hurt you, though
Oh but the feeling is bad
The feeling is bad


Baby now the party's over
For us, so I'll be on my way
Now that the things which moved me
Are standing still

*I know it's only superstition
Baby, but I won't look back
Even though I feel your music
Baby that is that
*
I don't wanna dance
Dance with you baby no more
I'll never do something to hurt you, though
Oh but the feeling is bad
The feeling is bad.”







[1] Vide Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eddy_Grant. Accessed: 22 November 2012

----------

Blurock (22-Nov-12), Plumbing Supplies (22-Nov-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> If it makes you happy: Sheryl Crow
> I've been long, a long way from here. Put on a poncho, played for mosquitoes and drank 'til I was thirsty again.We went searching through thrift store jungles, found Geronimo's rifle, Marilyn's shampoo and Benny Goodman's corset and pen! 
> Well, okay I made this up! I promised you I'd never give up! 
> If it makes you happy It can't be that bad, If it makes you happy, Then why the hell are you so sad? 
> Get down and real low down,you listen to Coltrane, derail your own train, Well who hasn't been there before?
> I come round, around the hard way!Bring you comics in bed, scrape the mold off the bread and serve you French toast again 
> Well, okay I still get stoned! I'm not the kind of person you'd take home! 
> If it makes you happy, It can't be that bad If it makes you happy, Then why the hell are you so sad?


If you want cool sexy chick who kicks walls in anger then I proudly give you Sheryl Crow: If it makes you happy

----------

Plumbing Supplies (26-Nov-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> *Ek wil n los lappie wees!*
> *Loslappie: Kurt Darren*
> *"Koor:
> O, ek wil huistoe gaan na mamma toe
> Die rivier is vol, my trane rol
> en bokkie wat vannand by my wil lê,
> sy kan maar lê, ek is 'n loslappie
> 
> O, ek wil huistoe gaan na mamma toe
> ...


Sy kan maar le, Ek is a loslappie!!! :Cool:

----------


## Citizen X

Brenda Fassie & The Big Dudes: Weekend special: 1983 
The 80’s in South Africa wouldn’t have been the 80’s without Brenda Fassie!
I currently endorse the concept *of having a ‘weekend special!”*
I proudly give you Brenda Fassie: Weekend Special




“You don’t come around, to me see in the week 
You don’t have a chance, to call me on the phone 
You don’t come around, to me see in the week 
You don’t have a chance, to call me on the phone 

But Friday night yes I know, yes I know 
I know I must be ready for you, just be waiting for you 
Friday night yes I know, yes I know 
I know I must be ready for you, just be waiting for you 

I’m no weekend, weekend special 
I’m no weekend, weekend special 


I’m no weekend, (daddy’s home) weekend special 
I’m no weekend, (daddy’s home) weekend special 


Another lonely night, on my own again 
How along for your love 
I need your touch, yes I do 
You dont come around, to me see in the week 
You dont have a chance, to call me on the phone 

But Friday night yes I know, yes I know 
I know I must be ready for you, just be waiting for you 
Friday night yes I know, yes I know 
I know I must be ready for you, just be waiting for you 


I’m your weekend special... 
I’m your weekend special... 
I’m no weekend special... 
That is all... 

I’m no weekend, weekend special”

----------


## Citizen X

*Trouble shooting?* What to do in a SNOW situation where you being pursued by several well trained and heavily armed ski soldiers?
1. Its snow so be cool about it!
2. *Take a journey back to 1965*, in a few seconds that is, a very specific album: Summer days and Summer nights: 1965: Beach Boys and a very specific song: California girls. *Now, get ready to surf Safari*, _Beach Boy style on snow_ (remember, you being vigorously pursued and shot at! Just be cool about it and remember that “The West coast has the sunshine, And the girls all get so tanned, I dig a french bikini on Hawaii island,Dolls by a palm tree in the sand..” and surf your way the hell out of there1
I proudly give you the Beach Boys: California Girls




“Well East coast girls are hip
I really dig those styles they wear
And the Southern girls with the way they talk
They knock me out when I'm down there

The Mid-West farmer's daughters really *make you feel alright*
And the Northern girls with the way they kiss
They keep their boyfriends warm at night

I wish they all could be California
I wish they all could be California
I wish they all could be California girls

The West coast has the sunshine
And the girls all get so tanned
I dig a french bikini on Hawaii island
Dolls by a palm tree in the sand

I been all around this great big world
And I seen all kinds of girls
Yeah, but I couldn't wait to get back in the states
Back to the cutest girls in the world

I wish they all could be California
I wish they all could be California
I wish they all could be California girls

I wish they all could be California Girls, girls.”

----------


## johndice

> Try Jah Love: Third World: 1982
> It’s only fitting that a third world child, bring you a Third World song! *If we going to do old school music then let’s be cool about it!*
> *“Third World* are a Jamaicanreggaeband formed in 1973. Their sound is influenced by soul, funk and disco. Although they have undergone several lineup changes, Stephen "Cat" Coore and Richard Daley have been constant members, and singer William "Bunny Rugs" Clarke has been with them since 1976, singing on all but their debut album.”[1]
> “While the band played roots reggae, they have also incorporated other styles into their music, and it was the initial influence of The Wailers that prompted the formation of the band to take on a new direction that combined reggae with other genres.[1] The pop-oriented sound has given rise to criticism of the band over the years, with reggae purists uncomfortable with their incorporation of American soul and R&B into their sound.”[2]
> *I Proudly give you Try Jah Love: Third World
> 
> *
> 
> "A lonely soul was I without direction
> ...



simply amazing.  :Smile:

----------

Citizen X (25-Nov-12)

----------


## Plumbing Supplies

The Winner Takes It All _ ABBA


I don't wanna talk about things we've gone through,
Though it's hurting me, now it's history.
I've played all my cards and that's what you've done too,
Nothing more to say, no more ace to play.
The winner takes it all,
The loser standing small beside the victory, that's her destiny.

I was in your arms thinking I belonged there,
I figured it made sense, building me a fence,
Building me a home, thinking I'd be strong there,
But I was a fool, playing by the rules.
The gods may throw a dice, their minds as cold as ice, 
And someone way down here loses someone dear.

The winner takes it all, the loser has to fall,
It's simple and it's plain, why should I complain.

But tell me, does she kiss like I used to kiss you,
Does it feel the same when she calls your name.
Somewhere deep inside you must know I miss you,
But what can I say, rules must be obeyed.
The judges will decide the likes of me abide,
Spectators of the show always staying low.

The game is on again, a lover or a friend,
A big thing or a small, the winner takes it all.

I don't wanna talk if it makes you feel sad,
And I understand you've come to shake my hand.
I apologize if it makes you feel bad seeing me so tense, no self confidence.


*** If you've had "not such a good day - this one helps you pour all that emotion out - Especially if you sing along.....OUT LOUD !
 :Console:  :Whistling:  :Huh:  :Yikes:  :Chair: ......Maybe its just me...

----------

Citizen X (01-Dec-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> The Winner Takes It All _ ABBA
> 
> 
> I don't wanna talk about things we've gone through,
> Though it's hurting me, now it's history.
> I've played all my cards and that's what you've done too,
> Nothing more to say, no more ace to play.
> The winner takes it all,
> The loser standing small beside the victory, that's her destiny.
> ...


*All right stop, Collaborate and listen!*
Ill meet you halfway song for a song, similar sentiment. In ABBAs song The winner takes all, the key component is a game. If you take Chrissie Hyndes 80s song Human you find this common denominator
*All is fair in love and war!* Emotion and music, they cant be separated! *If love was a war, it's you who has won; While I was confessing it, you held your tongue.*
Its not surprising that most of the songs known to mankind are in actual fact love songs. One can never ignore ABBA with good conscience when comes to music. I have fond memories of ABBAs music playing in the background as a kid. Even as an adult their music found its way into my music collection! I am unashamedly fond of ABBA. My favourite ABBA song remains, Take a chance on me.
*ABBA* was a Swedishpop group formed in Stockholm in 1972, comprising Agnetha Fältskog, Benny Andersson, Björn Ulvaeus and Anni-Frid Lyngstad. ABBA is an acronym of the first letters of the band members' first names and is sometimes stylized as the registered trademark ᗅᗺᗷᗅ. They became one of the most commercially successful acts in the history of pop music, topping the charts worldwide from 1972 to 1982. They are also known for winning the 1974 Eurovision Song Contest, giving Sweden its first victory in the history of the contest and being the most successful group ever to take part in the contest.[1]
Look at any letter of the alphabet and with a few exceptions, youll find an ABBA song!
Have a look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_songs_recorded_by_ABBA
I personally think that Chrissie Hynde is one of rocks greatest song writers. In terms of writing a song, delivering the song in a music video and on stage, with Chrissie Anything less than the best is a felony!
This lady knew how to incorporate a pure dose of actual human emotion into poetic words and then into a song. Take the song Human, for instance, it compares love to a war!
Human: Chrissie Hynde
I play a good game,
But not good as you
I can be a little cold, but you can be so cruel
I'm not made of brick, I'm not made of stone
*But I had you fooled enough
To take me on
If love was a war, it's you who has won
While I was confessing it, you held your tongue*
Now the damage is done...


Well there's blood in these veins
And I cry when in pain
I'm only human on the inside
And if looks can deceive
Make it hard to believe
I'm only human on the inside

I thought you'd come through,
I thought you'd come clean
You were the best thing I should never have seen
But you go to extremes, you push me too far
Then you keep going 'til you break my heart
Yeah, you break my heart
See I bleed and I bruise, oh, but what's it to you
I'm only human on the inside
And if looks could deceive,
Make it hard to believe
I'm only human on the inside
I crash and I burn, maybe some day you'll learn
I'm only human on the inside
I stumble and fall, baby, under it all
I'm only human on the inside
And the damage is done


*I crash and I burn, maybe some day you'll learn
I stumble and fall, baby, I do it all
I'm only human on the inside.*



[1] Vide: Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ABBA


[2] Vide:http://bluerailroad.wordpress.com/chrissie-hynde-the-bluerailroad-interview/

----------


## Citizen X

Mind Games: John Lennon: 16 October 1973

Books and music, music and books! It’s this correlation that the authentic classics really had in common. They actually read books and were so inspired by such books that they wrote a song as a result…

In 1973 John Lennon released the song ‘Mind Games,’ Dr Jean Houston an American lecturer wrote a book called Mind Games in 1972. John Lennon bought the book and read the book! The rest is musical history..
‘YES, is the ANSWER!’ Now, here you’ve got to know your music history! When John Lennon first met Yoko Ono, it was at one of her art exhibitions. She had one piece, which included a ladder that invited a person to climb up and look through a magnifying glass. John Lennon was sceptical, in his own words, “ If the message was f u or something like that, I would have just left, instead it said ‘Yes,’ and I decided to stay!”
“We're playing those mind games together
Pushing the barriers planting seeds
Playing the mind guerrilla
Chanting the Mantra peace on earth
We all been playing those mind games forever
Some kinda druid dudes lifting the veil
Doing the mind guerrilla
Some call it magic the search for the grail

Love is the answer and you know that for sure
Love is a flower you got to let it grow

So keep on playing those mind games together
Faith in the future out of the now
You just can't beat on those mind guerrillas
Absolute elsewhere in the stones of your mind
Yeah we're playing those mind games together
Projecting our images in space and in time

Yes is the answer and you know that for sure
Yes is surrender you got to let it go

So keep on playing those mind games together
Doing the ritual dance in the sun
Millions of mind guerrillas
Putting their soul power to the karmic wheel
Keep on playing those mind games together
Raising the spirit of peace and love
I want you to make love, not war”

----------


## Citizen X

> “Stir It Up" is a love song written by Bob Marley in 1967 for his wife Rita. It remains one of his most beautiful love songs! This video includes Marley uncut at his very best. The guitar work in this song is plain magic! 
> 
> 
> 
> The music sheet for this song is attached for those of you who want to delve deeper into this particular song!


Summer officially starts in December. I almost always revisit my favourite songs during this period. “One of my good friends said in a reggae rhythm: ‘It reminds me of when I was younger and things were simpler!” To ‘stir it up,’ actually has a duality in meaning: Stir up the spirit within by one or another means and then it’s ordinary meaning.. This is one of a few songs that encapsulate that happy, feel good Summer feeling for me…
There’s something incredibly likeable about this song.. :Cool:

----------

tec0 (08-Dec-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> *The Bee Gees surmised correctly*, love is such a beautiful thing, Bob Marleys song *is this love,* epitomizes this concept! I love this song, for many reasons! I discovered it in 1988, I bought my second Bob Marley vinyl lp in 1988, Kaya which was introduced in 1978.
> This music video speaks volumes, one must always appreciate that it was introduced in 1978, as such, it wont have the added video special effects etc of the present day, *Ill tell you though, this song is a masterpiece!!!*
> *I proudly give you Is This Love: Bob Marley*
> 
> 
> 
> BOB MARLEY
> *"Is This Love"* 
> 
> ...



I revisit this song on a regular basis. It makes most sense in our Summer heat..December...

----------

tec0 (08-Dec-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> A correlation: Music, Scripture, Legend and historyKing Solomons mines will always ignite huge interest this globe over..
> I can appreciate why UB40 named their 1983 and 1989 albums Labour of Love 1 and labour of Love 2, because its just that a labour of true love. To appreciate Reggae youll have a profound love for the history, mythology, Scripture and legends..
> King Solomon and sexual healing!( The legend of the ring!)  Well share the shelter of my single bed.
> If law school has taught me anything, its taught me to avoid a proliferation of the collateral issues, break down various arguments until the issue in dispute glare at you from that word document and have conclusions that can be logically reconciled with the premises that its based upon. Ive researched this issue extensively for more than 15 years! Whilst, I hold google in high regard, im old school, so University library book research has been my point of departure..
> And baby, I can't hold it much longer, It's getting stronger and stronger. And when I get that feeling I want Sexual Healing. Sexual Healing, oh baby, makes me feel so fine
> Helps to relieve my mind. Sexual Healing baby, is good for me
> Sexual Healing is something that's good for me.Baby I got sick this morning
> A sea was storming inside of me. Baby I think I'm capsizing. The waves are rising and rising and when I get that feeling. I want Sexual Healing
> Sexual Healing is good for me, makes me feel so fine, it's such a rush
> ...


I fell in love with reggae in the summer of 1987! This is my  25 th year of listening to this music...25th anniverssary

----------

tec0 (08-Dec-12)

----------


## Citizen X

Want a real old school classic that is timeless and universal?
Music is topical at this period of the year..
What could put you in a position, where you’ve got so much honey, that the bees would be envious of you?Imagine having a sweeter song than the birds in your garden! And what about all the riches than a single man can really claim?
The best things in life remain free! Smokey Robinson wrote a special song for his wife Claudette Robinson. That song he wrote for his wife is now carved with a jagged edge blade into the pages of musical history! He could rightfully call his wife *‘My Girl!’*
*Smokey Robinson: My Girl: 21 December 1964*
‘Musically, the song is notable because the six ascending guitar notes in the opening riff over the C chord are a perfect example of a C major pentatonic scale, played exactly from octave to octave. Similarly, the analogous riff in the song that is played over the F chord is a perfect example of an F major pentatonic scale, also with notes ascending from octave to octave.’[1]
‘The recorded version of "My Girl" was the *first Temptations* single to feature David Ruffin on lead vocals. Robinson thought that if he could write just the perfect song for Ruffin's voice, then he could have a smash hit. The song was to be something that Ruffin could "belt out" yet something that was also "melodic and sweet". After some persuasion from Ruffin's band-mates, Robinson had the Temptations record "My Girl" instead of The Miracles, who were originally to record the song, and recruited Ruffin to sing the lead vocals.’[2]
I proudly give you Smokey Robinson’s ‘My Girl.’


“I've got sunshine on a cloudy day.
When it's cold outside I've got the month of May.
I guess you'd say
What can make me feel this way?
My girl 
Talking bout my girl (my girl).

I've got so much honey the bees envy me.
I've got a sweeter song than the birds in the trees.
I guess you'd say
What can make me feel this way?
My girl my girl my girl
Talking bout my girl (my girl).

Hey hey hey
Hey hey hey



I don't need no money, fortune, or fame.
I've got all the riches baby one man can claim.
I guess you'd say
What can make me feel this way?
My girl 
Talking bout my girl (my girl).

I've got sunshine on a cloudy day
with my girl.
I've even got the month of May
with my girl ..”
*‘The Temptations Sing Smokey* is a 1965 album by The Temptations for the (Motown) label, released on the Gordy Records subsidiary (G 912) [3] . As its name implies, it is composed entirely of songs written and produced by Smokey Robinson, and several other members of the Miracles as well’[3]
In my humble opinion, this is a product of the original song writers, the pioneers, the real McCoy as it were…




[1] Vide: Wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Girl...ptations_song)

[2] Supra: Recording and release

[3] Vide http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Temptations_Sing_Smokey

----------

tec0 (08-Dec-12)

----------


## tec0

Just a good song and allows for a bit of motivation for 2013  :Cool: 

*Freddie Mercury "I want it all"*


I want it all I want it all I want it all and I want it now
Adventure seeker on an empty street
Just an alley creeper light on his feet
A young fighter screaming with no time for doubt
With the pain and anger can't see a way out
It ain't much I'm asking I heard him say
Gotta find me a future move out of my way

I want it all I want it all I want it all and I want it now
I want it all I want it all I want it all and I want it now

Listen all you people come gather round
I gotta get me a game plan gotta shake you to the ground
Just give me what I know is mine
People do you hear me just give me the sign
It ain't much I'm asking if you want the truth
Here's to the future for the dreams of youth
I want it all (give it all) I want it all I want it all and I want
it now
I want it all (yes I want it all) I want it all (hey)
I want it all and I want it now

I'm a man with a one track mind
So much to do in one life time (people do you hear me)
Not a man for compromise and where's and why's and living
lies
So I'm living it all (yes I'm living it all)
And I'm giving it all (and I'm giving it all)

Yeah yeah
Yeah yeah yeah yeah
I want it all all all all

It ain't much I'm asking if you want the truth
Here's to the future
Hear the cry of youth (hear the cry hear the cry of youth)
I want it all I want it all I want it all and I want it now
I want it all (yeah yeah yeah) I want it all I want it all and I
want it now

I want it
Now
I want it I want it

----------

Citizen X (10-Dec-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> Just a good song and allows for a bit of motivation for 2013





> *Freddie Mercury "I want it all"*
> 
> 
> I want it all I want it all I want it all and I want it *now*
> Adventure seeker on an empty street
> Just an alley creeper light on his feet
> *A young fighter screaming with no time for doubt*
> With the pain and anger can't see a way out
> It ain't much I'm asking I heard him say
> ...



Freddy Mercury had a powerful stage presence. A simple revisit to ‘We will rock you!” attests to this. As such, Queen too had made their mark on musical history. A lot people are not aware that Freddy Mercury was born in Zanzibar and was raised in India until his late teens!
My favourite Queen songs are: It’s a kinda Magic; 2: Crazy Little thing called love and Flash (purely because I’ve seen the movie Flash Gordon as a kid, now for you cynics, I have my own saviour! No Flash Gordon is not my Saviour, I just loved the movie as a kid!!!) and I want to break free.

*Crazy little thing called love: 1979
*
“This thing called love I just can't handle it
This thing called love I must get round to it
*I ain't ready*
Crazy little thing called love

This thing called love 
It cries like a baby
In a cradle all night
It swings 
It jives 
It shakes all over like a jelly fish
I kinda like it
Crazy little thing called love

*There goes my baby
She knows how to Rock'n'Roll
She drives me crazy
She gives me hot and cold fever
Then she leaves me in a cool cool sweat
*
*I gotta be cool, relax, get hip!
*Get on my tracks
Take a back seat
Hitch hike
And take a long ride on my motor bike
Until I'm ready
Crazy little thing called love

This thing called love I must get round to it
I ain't ready
Crazy little thing called love..”

*It’s a kind of Magic: 1985*
It's a kind of magic

It's a kind of magic
A kind of magic
One dream, one soul ,one prize, one goal
One golden glance of what should be
It's a kind of magic
One shaft of light that shows the way
No mortal man can win this day
It's a kind of magic
The bell that rings inside your mind
Is challenging the doors of time
It's a kind of magic
The waiting seems eternity
The day will dawn of sanity
Is this a kind of magic?

There can be only one
This rage that lasts a thousand years
Will soon be done
This flame that burns inside of me
I'm hearing secret harmonies

The bell that rings inside your mind
Is challenging the doors of time

It's a kind of magic
It's a kind of magic

This rage that lasts a thousand years
Will soon be will soon be
Will soon be done
This is a kind of magic
There can be only one
This rage that lasts a thousand years
Will soon be done-(done )
(magic) - it's a kind of magic
It's a kind of magic
Magic magic magic 
It's a kind of magic


*Flash: 1980
*
“FlashSaviour of the universe
Flash - Ah - He'll save every one of us
seemingly there is no reason for these (Extraordinary intergalactic upsets (ha ha ha) 
what’s happening Flash? 
Only Dr Hans Zarkov formerly at NASA
Has provided any explanation

Flash - Ah - He's a miracle 

This mornings unprecedented solar eclipse
Is no cause for alarm

Flash - Ah - King of the impossible
He's for every one of us 
Stand for every one of us 
He'll save with a mighty hand 
Every man, every woman, every child
With a mighty Flash 

(General Kaka Flash Gordon approaching
What do you mean Flash Gordon approaching?
Open fire all weapons 
Dispatch war rocket Ajax to bring back his body)
Flash - Ah (Gordon's alive) 
Flash - Ah - He'll save every one of us

Just a man with a man's courage 
He knows nothing but a man 
But he can never fail 
No-one but the pure in heart
May find the golden grail oh oh oh oh
(Flash Flash I love you 
But we only have fourteen hours to save the Earth.”


*I Want To Break Free: 1984*

“I want to break free
I want to break free
I want to break free from your lies
You're so self- satisfied I don't need you
I've got to break free
God knows, God knows I want to break free.

I've fallen in love
I've fallen in love for the first time

And this time I know it's for real
I've fallen in love, yeah
God knows, God knows I've fallen in love.

It's strange but it's true
I can't get over the way you love me like you do
But I have to be sure
When I walk out that door
Oh how I want to be free, baby

But life still goes on
I can't get used to, living without, living without,
Living without you by my side
I don't want to live alone, hey
God knows, got to make it on my own
So baby can't you see
I've got to break free.

I've got to break free
I want to break free, yeah
I want….. to break free.”

----------


## Citizen X

*The Commodores
*I guess that a song must have meaning for me to appreciate it. The lyrics must be poetic and deep. These lyrics must be enveloped in potent music, preferably original instruments. The singer or band members must have some form of history; they should have a story to tell, the music should tell the story for them. The song should have the ability to make one feel something even if the emotion is anger! At the very least it should leave you thinking and put you in a better mood or frame of mind. The music must be timeless and universal; it should have an intrinsic quality of everlasting. Such music never goes ‘out of fashion,’ or gets ‘stale’ , it’s expiry date is your lifetime.. 
I imported many of my paraphrases from my favourite songs, ‘I’m easy just like a Sunday morning,’ to name but one!
The music of the Commodores and Lionel Richie in particular never goes out of fashion and doesn’t have a sell by date! Band members disband, leave, die or pursue solo careers. The original Commodores band members are 1: Lionel Richie, 2: Thomas McClary, 3: Milan Williams, 4: William King, 5: Ronald La Pread and 6: Walter Orange
My favourite Commodores songs are: 1: Easy like a Sunday morning,’ ‘Nightshift,’ and ‘Still.’


*1. Easy like a Sunday morning: 1977
*
“Know it sounds funny
But I just can't stand the pain
Girl I'm leaving you tomorrow
Seems to me girl
You know I've done all I can
You see I begged, stole
And I borrowed

Ooh, that's why I'm easy
I'm easy like Sunday morning
That's why I'm easy
I'm easy like Sunday morning

Why in the world
Would anyboddy put chains on me?
_I've paid my dues to make it
_Ever-body wants me to be
What they want me to be
I'm not happy when I try to fake it!
No!

Ooh,that's why I'm easy
I'm easy like Sunday morning
That's why I'm easy
I'm easy like Sunday morning

I wanna be high, so high
I wanna be free to know
The things I do are right
I wanna be free
Just me, babe!

That's why I'm easy
I'm easy like Sunday morning”


*2. Nightshift: 1984*

Marvin, he was a friend of mine
And he could sing a song
His heart in every line
_Marvin sang of the joy and pain
He opened up our minds_
And I still can hear him say
Aw, talk to me so you can see
What's going on
Say you will sing your songs
Forevermore, evermore


Gonna be some sweet sounds coming down
_On the nightshift
_I bet you're singing proud
Oh, I bet you'll pull a crowd
Gonna be a long night, it's gonna be all right
On the nightshift
Oh you found another home, I know you're not alone
On the nightshift


Jackie, hey what you doing now
It seems like yesterday
_When we were working out_
Jackie, you set the world on fire
You came and gifted us
Your love it lifted us higher and higher
Keep it up and we'll be there
At your side
Oh say you will sing your songs
_Forevermore, evermore

_

Gonna miss your sweet voice, that soulful noise
On the nightshift
We all remember you
Ooh, your songs are coming through
At the end of a long day it's gonna be okay
On the nightshift
_You found another home, I know you're not alone
_On the nightshift”

*3. Still: 1979*

“Lady, Morning's just a moment away
And I'm without you once again
You laughed at me
_You said you didn't needed me_
I wonder if you need me now


_So many dreams that flew away
So many words we didn't say
Two people lost in a storm
Where did we go?
Where'd we go?
_
We lost what we both had found
You know we let each other down
But then most of all
I Do Love You
Still!


We played the games that people play
We made our mistakes along the way
Somehow I know deep in my heart
You needed me
'Cause I needed you so desperately
We were too blind to see
But then most of all
I Do Love You
Still”


‘The Commodores is an American funk/soul band of the 1970s and 1980s. The members of the group met as mostly freshmen at Tuskegee Institute (now Tuskegee University) in 1968, and signed with Motown in November 1972, having first caught the public eye opening for The Jackson 5 while on tour…..’[1]

‘Nightshift" is a 1985 hit song by the Commodores and title track from the album of the same name. The song was a tribute to Jackie Wilson and Marvin Gaye, two famous R&B musicians who had died in 1984.This song was the first hit attained by the Commodores following Lionel Richie's departure from the group…’[2]



















[1] Vide Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commodores

[2] Et seq: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nightshift

----------


## Citizen X

“Take heed, 'cause I'm a lyrical poet Miami's on the scene just in case you didn't know it
My town, that created all the bass sound. Enough to shake and kick holes in the ground
'Cause my style's like a chemical spill… Feasible rhymes that you can vision and feel
Conducted and formed, This is a hell of a concept.”
*You could meet somebody: UB40: 1984: Album: Rat in the Kitchen and Ali Campbell Solo version 1995: Album: Big Love*

“You could meet somebody, you never know! 
*From brief encounters habits grow 
Into giant oaks that hide the sun 
Life in the shadows ain`t no fun* 


It`s easy getting up there 
*Never think of coming down* 
Not hard to say `I want you` 
When you`re floating on a cloud 
*But you know that lonely feeling 
When nothing`s going right 
*`Cause it`s only the beginning 
Of a cold _and sleepless night_ 

(Chorus) 

[You could meet somebody, you never know 
From brief encounters habits grow 
*Into giant oaks that hide the sun 
*Your only chance is to turn and run] 


It`s harder getting up there 
And it`s painful coming down 
And now you can`t see clearly 
Beneath the thunder cloud 
And the loneliness gets longer 
When nothing`s going right 
And things ain’t getting any better 
With another sleepless night 

You could meet somebody, you never know 
From brief encounters habits grow 
Into giant oaks that hide the sun 
Your only chance is to turn and run.”

----------


## Citizen X

*Lively up yourself!*
“To the extreme I rock a mic like a vandal
Light up a stage and wax a chump like a candle.”

*The* *hypothesis** stands!* A Master Degree in music will look nice on your wall but it’s no guarantee that you’ll be an award winning artist who sells millions of albums worldwide. There’s no warranty to your degree that your album will sell even more millions after you die i.e. posthumously..
The grassroots approach is a guarantee, all you need is pure talent, charisma, character, refined personality....
Take this lesson from the Legend himself: Bob Marley
*“We couldn’t afford to buy records* so we listen to the radio, and everything the radio play was that to the ear you know. So I was into,like, call it, I was into spiritual music, you know? You couldn’t get more revolutionized than that..’
‘The way we were, you know *living in Trench Town[1]*, I grab myacoustic guitar,you know, where we were sitting in our yard and ‘smoking romantic,’ and everyone is there, and the music start playing. EVERYONE influenced our music, even if it was a STRANGER and HIM TELL you ‘SING IT THIS WAY, PUT THIS WORD TO IT,’ you know, it’s a people music.”
*Lively up yourself: Bob Marley: 1974: Album: Natty Dread*
“Lively up yourself and don't be no drag
Lively up yourself, 'cause this is the other bag
Hey, lively up yourself and don't be no drag
You lively up yourself, dig it, the other bag

Hey, you rock so, you rock so, like you never did before
You dip so, you dip so, and you can dip through my door
You come so, you come so, oh yeah, like I do adore you
You skank so, you skank so, and I can assure you

You can lively up yourself and don't be no drag
Hey, you lively up yourself, can you dig it?

Hey you rock so, you rock so, like you never did before
You dip so, you dip so, can you dig it?

You lively up yourself and don't be no drag
You lively up yourself, 'cause this is the other bag
*Hey, lively up yourself* "







[1] Trench Town in the 60’s Jamaica was a squatter camp. There was no electricity, no running water no sanitation facilities. There was a struggle to survive. There was however a general respect among people living in Trench Town. Bob Marley is a product of Trench Town!

----------


## Citizen X

Album: Lionel Richie: 1981
*1. Truly
*“Girl, tell me only this
That I have your heart for always
And you want me by your side
Whispering the words I'll always love you


And forever I will be your lover
And I know if you really care
I will always be there

Now I need to tell you this
There's no other love like your love
And I, as long as I live,
I'll give you all the joy
My heart and soul can give

Let me hold you
I need to have you near me
And I feel with you in my arms
This love will last forever

Because I'm truly
Truly, in love with you girl
I'm truly head over heels with your love
I need you, and with your love I'm free
And truly, you know you're alright with me

*2. You are
*
“Baby you'll find
There's only one love
Yours and mine
I've got so much love

And needing you so
My love for you
I'll never let go
I've got so much love

All I want is to hold you
Let me show how much I love you baby _Show you_
I don't mind and I don't mind _Loving you_
Girl I love you
There's no one above you

You are the sun
You are the rain
That makes my life this foolish game
You need to know
I love you so
And I'd do it all again and again

Tell me it's true
I can't believe you do what you do
I've got so much love
And my love you'll see
We'll stay together, just you and me
I've got so much love

Only you _know me_
Tell me how to love you baby _show me_
I don't mind and I don't mind _tell me_
Girl, I love you
Always thinking of you

You are the sun
You are the rain
That makes my life this foolish game
You need to know
I love you so
And I'd do it all again and again

I know you know the way I feel
And I need your love for always
Cause when I'm with you 
I fall in love
Again and again and again, Baby.


*3. Serves you right
*

You and I were so in love.
You were all I was thinking of.
There was so much magic in your eyes.
Then one day you said we were through.
You said you found somebody new.
And then you turned and you walked right out the door.
Baby I told you his love wasn't true.
You didn't hear me, so now I say these words to you..


Serves you right for saying good-bye.
Now you say you're sorry.
Serves you right for saying good-bye.
baby.
Serves you right for sayin' good-bye.
Now you see who's sorry now.


I remember you standing there, saying to me you didn't care.
And I was begging baby, please don't go.
Now you're crying, telling me what went wrong.
Girl you stayed away too long,
Can't you see I've got you off my mind.

Thinking about the pain that you put me through.
I can't help you-because it feels good telling you

Serves you right for saying good-bye.
Now you say you're sorry.
Serves you right for saying good-bye.
baby.
Serves you right for saying good-bye.
Now you see who's sorry now.


See mama, what I'm trying to say.
to you is that, I'm ,you know, I love ya,
but ya - you hurt me so bad, I can't take it no more girl,
I just can't take it, no._Hell No_

No! No, No, I don't wanna hear it,
don't say it anymore, don't talk
no more, I'm tired of you're lyin',
I'm tired of your cryin' girl, tell
me._don't tell me_."


Thinking 'bout the pain that you put me through,
I can't help you-because it feels good telling you....


Serves you right for saying good-bye.
Now you say you're sorry.
Serves you right for saying good-bye.
baby.
Serves you right for saying good-bye.
Now you see who's sorry now.

Givin' up on your love girl, never
gonna believe you anymore,
'cause all you wanna do is hurt me, and treat me bad"
_feels good telling you_

Serves you right for saying good-bye
Girl, I just don't need you
Serves you right for saying good-bye
All you do is use my love,
Serves you right for saying good-bye
Can't let you hurt me anymore.
Serves you right for saying good-bye
Don't say you're sorry baby.
Serves you right for sayin' good-bye
Cause your words don't mean a thing
Serves you right for saying good-bye
It's you who's sorry now”

*4. Wandering stranger
*“I am a wandering stranger
Lost all alone
I am a million miles away
I know you're waiting for me
To come home again
But I am searching for an answer
Please try to understand

And I love you
And you love me
Someday we can make it together
Just you and me, oh just you and me

Sometimes I'm lonely
But I can’t fool myself
I must keep moving till I find me
Oh I know I'm hurting you
But try to understand
My peace of mind is all I'm after
Please help me if you can

And I love you
And you love me
Someday we can make it together
Just you and me, oh just you and me

Oh my love I do love you
In my heart I do feel you

I'm a wandering stranger
Can you help me make it through
Try to remember
Woman I love you”


*5. Tell me
*

“Sad, sad story, about all the things I've heard.
Now baby, there's something on my mind.
You said I was your true love.
But I hear you're fooling around.
I gotta know girl what's going down.


Oh, tell me, where do we go from here and.
Are you just playing me for a fool.
Ooo, lover, I'm tired of people talking.
Why don't you tell me girl if we're through.
Why can't I hear it from you.

Everybody's talking
They say you're leaving me.
They say you don't want me no more,
Oh baby.
I need some understanding,
Ooo, tell me who's right and who's wrong.
baby yea.
Do I stay with you, do I move along.


Oh, tell me, don't have me going crazy.
Please don't you keep me hanging on.
Ooh I, I can't stand it.
Wondering if you still love me.
Wondering if what they say is true.
I wanna hear it from you.

Oh, tell me, where do we go from here and.
Please don't you keep me hanging on.
Ooh i, I can't stand it.
Wondering if you still love me.
Wondering if what they say is true.

Please tell me baby if it's true.
Tell me baby.
Tell me baby what's on your mind.
Tell me baby
Tell me yeah _what's on your mind
_Tell me, tell me yeah.
Wait a minute, tired of people talking.
Tired of all my friends telling me about you
You see, looking for some understanding.
I've got to know right now girl if it's true.
Don't keep me hanging on baby.
Can't you see me standing here asking you
Come on and tell me.
Don't hurt me baby.
Tell me yeah.
Love me girl or leave me alone.
Tell me, tell me yeah
Don't tease me.
Tell me _don't tease me baby_
Tell me yeah
Oh, tell me, tell me yeah.
_don't tease me honey_
Tell me, tell me yeah.

*6. My love
*
“I've been through so many changes in my life woman
It's a wonder I ain't lost my mind
And I ain't never said how much I need you sugar
But I should need you by my side



My love, just thinking about you baby
Just blows my mind
My love, just thinking about you baby
Just blows my mind all the time

Life with me I know for sure it ain't been easy
But you stayed with me anyway
And even though you ain't gonna lose too much by leaving
I'm so glad you stayed

You've been my friend and you've been my lover, oh Lord
Honey you're everything I need
You've made my love so strong now I know where I belong
Oh girl you'll never have to worry
Oh baby any more, any more”
*
7. Round and round
*“Trying to figure out just where you are
You tried to play the game of love, didn’t get too far
You told yourself you’d be nobody’s fool
You want a good reason why love is so cruel, baby

Oh, oh, round and round
Love’s got you going
It’s turning you upside down
You play the game, it’s so insane
Like lost and found
Love’s got you spinning all around, baby
Yeah, yeah, yeah

Are you thinking love has passed you by, oh
Do you feel so alone, sometimes you just sit and cry
Trying to think if love was meant for you
Oh, you’re starting to wonder what you’re gonna do, baby

Oh, oh, round and round
Love’s got you going
It’s turning you upside down
You play the game, it’s so insane
Like lost and found
Love’s got you spinning all around, baby
Yeah, yeah, yeah

Ooh, baby
Ah

Oh, oh, I know you need a place to be
You want someone who cares and shares
And loves you so

I want to know there’s something you can do, oh
You need to realize all things can come to you
Just believe it’s all about your heart, baby
And you’re gonna make it when you’re ready to start, oh

No need to go round and round
Love’s got you going
It’s turning you upside down
You play the game, it’s so insane
Called lost and found
Love’s got you spinning all around, baby
Yeah, yeah, yeah

Oh, yeah
Ooh, ooh

Whoa, whoa, round and round
Love’s got you going
It’s turning you upside down
You play the game, it’s so insane
Called lost and found
Love’s got you spinning all around, baby
Yeah

The world is all out there for you
It all depends on what you do
Your life’s too short for wasting time
So follow your heart and make up your mind

Round and round
Love’s got you going
It’s turning you upside down
You play the game, it’s so insane
Called lost and found
Love’s got you spinning all around, baby
Yeah, yeah”



*8. You mean more to me
*“You mean more to me,
than words can ever say
Just to hold your hand
and to know our love will stay
feels so right
you're in my arms, my love tonight

Oh you,
You mean more to me
than any love I've ever known
And I want to give you all my love
just you alone

You're all my dreams come true
there's so much joy in your eyes 
and all the love you give
you've finally made me realize
you're all I need

Oh You
You mean more to me
than words can ever say.”
9. Just put some love in your heart
Just put some love in your heart.
And all of your troubles will.
Someday, soon all depart.

Let's put some joy in the world.
And give the word happiness.
To every boy and girl.

Why can't we understand?
That the whole world wants to live?
With so many reaching out!
Is love so hard to give?

Just put some love in your heart.”

----------


## Citizen X

*A Walk to remember: Scene where ‘Someday we’ll know is played’, clip where New Radicals, ‘Someday we’ll know is played.’
*
How to win a chick’s heart poor boy style! Okay, so you can’t dance to save your life, but your chick would like to have a dance with her guy! What do you do? Simple: Go to your mom and ask her to teach you to dance…
‘Mom, can you do me a favour..?”





*Someday we'll know
*
“90 miles outsideChicago 
Can't stop driving 
I don't know why 
So many questions 
I need an answer 
Two years later, you're still on my mind 
Whatever happened to Emilia Earhart 
Who holds the stars up in the sky 
Is true love once in a lifetime 
Did the captain of the Titanic cry 
Someday we'll know 
If love can move a mountain 
Someday we'll know 
Why the sky is blue 
Someday we'll know 
Why I wasn't meant for you 
Does anybody know the way to Atlantis 
Or what the wind says when she cries 
I'm speeding by the place where I met you 
For the 97th time tonight 

Someday we'll know 
Why Samson loved Delilah 
One day I'll go 
Dancing on the moon 
Someday you'll know 
That I was the one for you 
I bought a ticket to the end of the rainbow 
I watched the stars crash in the sea 
If I could ask God just one question 
Why aren't you here with me?”

----------


## Citizen X

At least I get to dedicate this song to myself... :Bananadance: 

Nowhere Man: The Beatles: 1966
"He's a real nowhere man,
Sitting in his Nowhere Land,
Making all his nowhere plans
for nobody.

Doesn't have a point of view,
Knows not where he's going to,
Isn't he a bit like you and me?

Nowhere Man please listen,
You don't know what you're missing,
Nowhere Man,the world is at your command!


He's as blind as he can be,
Just sees what he wants to see,
Nowhere Man can you see me at all?

Nowhere Man, don't worry,
Take your time, don't hurry,
Leave it all till somebody else
lends you a hand!

Doesn't have a point of view,
Knows not where he's going to,
Isn't he a bit like you and me?

Nowhere Man please listen,
you don't know what you're missing
Nowhere Man, the world is at your command!

He's a real Nowhere Man,
Sitting in his Nowhere Land,
Making all his nowhere plans
for nobody.
Making all his nowhere plans
for nobody.
Making all his nowhere plans
for nobody!"

----------


## Blurock

> At least I get to dedicate this song to myself...


Great song Vanash. A great number of musicians were influenced by the Beatles and anthems such as With a little help from my friends, While my guitar gently weeps and Hey Jude have been recorded by many artists. Their music explored new horisons and they changed the course of popular music in the 60's. 

We never played many Beatles numbers in the bands I played in, but their influence was enormous. Of course I have just about the whole collection of their records. :Cool:

----------


## tec0

Not old school I know... Still  :Rockon: 

Heaven is definitely missing an Angel  :Yes: 




*Within Temptation "Grenade"*

*Easy come, easy go
That's just how you live, oh
Take, take, take it all,
But you never give
Should of known you was trouble from the first kiss,
Had your eyes wide open
Why were they open?

Gave you all I had and you tossed it in the trash
You tossed it in the trash, yes you did
To give me all your love is all I ever asked, cause
What you don't understand is

I'd catch a grenade for ya (yeah, yeah)
Throw my hand on a blade for ya (yeah, yeah)
I'd jump in front of a train for ya (yeah , yeah)
You know I'd do anything for ya (yeah, yeah) Oooh, oh
I would go through all this pain,
Take a bullet straight through my brain,
Yes, I would die for ya baby
But you won't do the same...

No, no, no, no
Black, black, black and blue beat me till I'm numb
Tell the devil I said "hey" when you get back to where you're from.
Mad boy, bad boy, that's just what you are,
Yeah, you'll smile in my face then rip the breaks out my car

Gave you all I had
And you tossed it in the trash
You tossed it in the trash, yes you did
To give me all your love is all I ever asked, cause
What you don't understand is

I'd catch a grenade for ya (yeah, yeah)
Throw my hand on a blade for ya (yeah, yeah)
I'd jump in front of a train for ya (yeah , yeah)
You know I'd do anything for ya (yeah, yeah)
Oooh, oh
I would go through all this pain,
Take a bullet straight through my brain!
Yes, I would die for ya baby
But you won't do the same...

If my body was on fire,
Ooh you' d watch me burn down in flames.
You said you loved me you're a liar
´Cause you never, ever, ever did baby!

...But darling
I'll still catch a grenade for ya (yeah, yeah)
Throw my hand on a blade for ya (yeah, yeah)
I'd jump in front of a train for ya (yeah , yeah)
You know I'd do anything for ya (yeah, yeah)
Oooh, oh
I would go through all this pain...
Take a bullet straight through my brain,
Yes, I would die for ya baby
But you won't do the same.*

----------

Citizen X (27-Dec-12)

----------


## Citizen X

Betty Wright: Tonight is the night: 1973 a lady with six octave vocal range!

Theres something about an old school classic that when you hear it, you know you experiencing something authentic. The signature music that envelopes the words are unmistakable! 




First of all I'd like to say good evening
And we're so pleased that
So many of you could come out and share
In all the love and all the happiness we have in store for you
We want you to have a real good time
Cause that's just what we have in mind
Is that alright with you
Now, this is a tune that I composed
And it's called
Tonight is the night
That you make me a woman
Now I never intended recording this song
It was a personal poem
This is until the day that my producer
Happened to thumb through the pages of my notebook
He came across the words and he said
We got to somethin' with these words
It's happening every day
And people wanna hear about it, Betty'
You see, it's the story of a young girl
Making love for the very first time
Now when I finally got a melody
I took it home and I-I played it for my mother
Now I got to tell you a little bit about my mother
You see I come from one of those pretty large families
And I'm the baby of the family
And you know you never grow up to your mother
I'll never forget the way she looked at me when I played it for her
She said, â??Uh, I like the music
You know, baby, the melody it's really nice
But I know you're not gonna sing that song'
But we eased it right on by, yes, we did
And it became one of my biggest records too
So I want you to do this for me if you will
Everybody think back to your very first time
Now I'll give you a little while longer
Cause I know some of you
Have to think back a little further than others
Come on now, I want you to play catch-up
Cause I don't want you waitin' till I get to the end of my song
Sayin', Oh, yeah, now I remember'
Now whether it was good
Or you just smilin' it was good
Or on the other hand if it was not so good
Here's my story

Hmm, hmm, mmm, mmm

Tonight is the night
That you make me a woman, mmm
You said you'll be gentle with me
And I-I hope you will, mmm, mmm

I'm nervous and I'm tremblin'
Waitin' for you to walk in
I'm tryin' hard to relax
But I just can't keep still, no

I can hear your car door slammin'
I wanna play big girl and put on a sexy smile
But I know so little about what love is
I just can't help actin' like a child

You're knockin' on my door and you're ringin' my bell
Hope you're not impatient after waiting so very long
A whole year I put you off with my silly hang-ups
And we're both old enough to know right from wrong

Tonight is the night
That you make me a woman, mmm
You said you'll be gentle with me
And I-I hope you will, hmm, mmm
I'm nervous and I'm tremblin'
Waitin' for you to walk in
Tryin' hard to relax
But I just can't keep still

Mmm, hey, baby
Ho, ho, baby
Ho, yeah, yeah

Oh, but what if my mama should come home early
And catch us doin' what we're doin'
Not only will I never live it down
But my whole family relationship it'll all be ruined
But we've gone a little bit too far now
Oh, to turn around
So let's just pray
That true love is what we've found

Tonight, tonight
Tonight, tonight

Ho, I'll never forget tonight
No, no, I'll never forget tonight
That's when you make me feel real, mmm, hmm
You make me feel real, real good
Oh, oh, whoa, oh, oh, whoa, whoa
Yeah, and I wanna thank your love
Said I've got to thank your love
Cause you make me feel good
And I love you, baby
I love you and I know it
And I ain't too proud to show it
Cause I love you, baby
And I need you, baby
I want you, my love, my love
My, my, my baby
I'll never forget tonight
No, I'll never forget tonight
Cause you make me feel good
And I love you, baby
You make me feel real good
And I love you, baby
Cause you gave me
Uh, uh, pure love, yeah
Uh, uh, uh, pure love
Said I like that, baby
Uh, uh, pure love
Said I need that, sugar
Uh-uh-uh, pure love
There's nothin' phony about it
Uh-uh, pure love
Your love I can't do without it
Uh-uh-uh, pure love, ooh

I love him, I know it
I ain't too proud to show it
I love him, I know it
I ain't too proud to show it
I love him, I know it
I ain't too proud to show it
I love him, I know it
And I ain't too proud to show it

Tonight, tonight
Tonight, tonight
Mmm, mmm, mmm

----------

tec0 (28-Dec-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> One of my favorite bubblegum pop bands of the 80s is Madness. They were manic and self indulgent. Two qualities which simply must be present in bubblegum pop for me..
> 
> Madness achieved most of their success in the early to mid 1980s. Both Madness and





> UB40 spent 214 weeks on the UK singles charts over the course of the decade, holding the record for most weeks spent by a group in the 1980s UK singles charts. However, Madness achieved this in a shorter time period (19801986).
> 
> It Must Be Love Lyrics By Madness
> 
> I never thought I'd miss you
> Half as much as I do
> And I never thought I'd feel this way
> The way I feel about you
> As soon as I wake up
> ...



I am as mad as a hatter, so a classic by 'Madness,' is appropriate I think..smart video...

----------


## Citizen X

Everybody, everybody: BlackBox: 1989
Sex appeal??
Every individual would probably claim that their generation had the best music, attitude and general effervescent personalities. Those who were teenagers in the 60’s proclaimed their generation the best, the 70’s, 80’s, 90’s and naughty’s are no different BUT
*“I’m talking about my generation!”*
*I was a teenager in the 80’s*. Music videos, especially dance music videos, were meant to provoke, but to provoke with innuendo, suggestive behavior, sexy and provocative dance moves. In my opinion the chicks in the music videos of the 80’s had the precise formula for sexiness. There’s no trill or imagination when a chick just takes all of her clothes off and starts dancing and singing! What’s the point then?
This precise formula can be seen very clearly in this original 80’s music video (lip synching or not!)
It includes the sex appeal concoction of sexy and enticing dance moves, charm, attitude, confidence, intention to provoke sexual interest..
It’s not surprising that this song is still played in clubs, parties and braai’s etc..Someone on this planet, *do this rock and roll refugee a favour* and play this song at your party tonight… 
_I proudly give you Everybody Everybody_





“You won't belong to me, I let you down 
I walk around'n' see your night skyline 
I feel the light but you don't want to stay 
So lonely now, just let me off downtown 

Sad and free 

When I said it was over you aimed at my heart 
Won't be long for I'm leaving all my love 
But I'll feel it forever, no sound's in my life 
You can call that no living, on my own so free 

Everybody, everybody 
Everybody, everybody 
Everybody, everybody... 

You took me easy and then let me go 
I never was, you see, that cheating kind 
You feel all right, you never looked for me 
So, it's time, I've gotta get on by”

----------


## Blurock

_*Im talking about my generation!*_

That's exactly what the Who did in 1964. Rebel band for rebel teens! Man, they could bust it up!

Watch this; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=594WLzzb3JI

Also listen to Magic Bus, a classic!

Recommended CD: The Who live at Leeds. :Rockon:

----------

Citizen X (01-Jan-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> _*“I’m talking about my generation!”*_
> 
> That's exactly what the Who did in 1964. Rebel band for rebel teens! Man, they could bust it up!
> 
> Watch this; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=594WLzzb3JI
> 
> Also listen to Magic Bus, a classic!
> 
> Recommended CD: The Who live at Leeds.


*The Who: My Generation: 5 November 1965*
*I suppose this ‘Old School Music is cool,’ Thread is really about talking about my generation. I feel privileged to have being a teenager in the 80’s! Most of my memories are reinforced by the music and attitude of this 80’s generation!*
*“**My Generation*" is a song by the British rock group The Who, which became a hit and one of their most recognisable songs. The song was named the 11th greatest song by _Rolling Stone_ on their list of the 500 Greatest Songs of All Time and 13th on VH1's list of the 100 Greatest Songs of Rock & Roll.[4] It's also part of The Rock and Roll Hall of Fame's 500 Songs that Shaped Rock and Roll and is inducted into the Grammy Hall of Fame for "historical, artistic and significant" value. In 2009 it was named the 37th Greatest Hard Rock Song by VH1.”[1]
I proudly give you ‘My Generation”


“People try to put us d-down (Talkin' 'bout my generation)
Just because we get around (Talkin' 'bout my generation)
Things they do look awful c-c-cold (Talkin' 'bout my generation)
I hope I die before I get old (Talkin' 'bout my generation)

*This is my generation
This is my generation, baby

*Why don't you all fade away (Talkin' 'bout my generation)
And don't try to dig what we all s-s-say (Talkin' 'bout my generation)
I'm not trying to cause a big s-s-sensation (Talkin' 'bout my generation)
I'm just talking 'bout my (Talkin' 'bout my generation)

This is my generation
This is my generation, baby

Why don't you all f-fade away (Talkin' 'bout my generation)
And don't try to d-dig what we all s-s-say (Talkin' 'bout my generation)
I'm not trying to cause a b-big s-s-sensation (Talkin' 'bout my generation)
I'm just talkin' 'bout my g-g-generation (Talkin' 'bout my generation)

This is my generation
This is my generation, baby

People try to put us down (Talkin' 'bout my generation)
Just because we get around (Talkin' 'bout my generation)
Things they do look awful cold (Talkin' 'bout my generation)
Yeah, I hope I die before I get old (Talkin' 'bout my generation)

This is my generation
This is my generation, baby.” 




[1] Vide: Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Generation

----------

Blurock (01-Jan-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Time travel back to the 80’s
*
*Glory of love: Peter Cetera:1986*

*Peter Cetera is iconic, world-wide, that is! Most remember him as lead singer of Chicago. His solo career was equally special! His 80’s music are much like important corner stones of the 80’s building. One cannot separate special and memorable moments without his music.*
*The song ‘Glory of Love,’ was used as the signature song of the 80’s movie ‘The Karate Kid 2,’ and no I didn’t hire the DVD, I saw the movie when it came out in the 80’s on the big screen. The songs ‘Cruel Summer,’ used in many movies since, was first used in this movie, so was Peter Cetera’s Glory of love*
“The song, which is used in the film _The Karate Kid, Part II_, earned nominations in 1986 for an Academy Award for Best Original Song and a Golden Globe in the category of Best Original Song. It was also nominated for a Grammy Award in 1987 for Best Pop Vocal Performance by a Male Artist.
It went on to win an ASCAP Award for Most Performed Songs from a Motion Picture and a BMI Film & TV Award for Most Performed Song from a Film”[1]

*I’m just talking about my generation here!*
*How to spend a meaningful and special moment with your chick poor boy style!*
*I proudly give you “Peter Cetera: Glory of love*




"Tonight it's very clear
'Cause we're both lying here
There's so many things I wanna say
I will always love you
I would never leave you alone

Sometimes I just forget
Say things I might regret
It breaks my heart to see you crying
I don't wanna lose you
I could never make it alone

I am a man who will fight for your honor
I'll be the hero you're dreaming of
We'll live forever 
Knowing together
That we did it all for the glory of love

You keep me standing tall
You help me through it all
I'm always strong when you're beside me
I have always needed you
I could never make it alone

I am the man who will fight for your honor
I'll be the hero 
You've been dreaming of
We'll live forever 
Knowing together that we did it all
For the glory of love 

*It's like a knight in shining armor
From a long time ago
Just in time I will save the day
Take you to my castle far away
*
I am the man who will fight for your honor
I'll be the hero that your dreaming of
We're gonna live for-ever
Knowing together
That we did it all for the glory of love

We'll live forever
Knowing together
That we did it all for the glory of love
We did it all for love “




[1] Vide: Wikipedia:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Cetera*

----------


## Citizen X

*Cruel Summer: Banarama: 1983*
*If there’s a realistic way to experience an authentic 80’s moment*, then one sure way is to visit a movie clip from the 80’s that includes an 80’s song! It captures the attitude, the vide, the serenity in time..it’s timeless
Banarama was formed in 1982. Their song cruel summer has been used in many movies, it’s a must play song for many in Summer. It was first used in the 80’s movie Karate Kid 1983..

..it's a cruel summer....


“Hot summer streets and the pavements are burning I sit around 
Trying to smile but the air is so heavy and dry
Strange voices are sayin'
What did they say 
Things I can't understand 
It's too close for comfort this heat has got right out of hand

It's a cruel ... cruel ... cruel summer 
Leaving me here on my own 
It's a cruel ... it's a cruel ... cruel summer 
Now you've gone 

The city is crowded my friends are away and I'm on my own 
It's too hot to handle so I gotta get up and go 

It's a cruel ... cruel ... cruel summer 
Leaving me here on my own 
It's a cruel ... it's a cruel .. cruel summer 
Now you've gone 
You're not the only one
It's a cruel ... cruel ... cruel summer 
Leaving meeeeee ... leaving me here on my own 
It's a cruel ... it's a cruel ... cruel summer 
Now you've gone

It's a cruel ... cruel summer 
Leaving me here on my own 
It's a cruel ... cruel summer 
Now you've gone 
You're not the only one
It's a cruel ... cruel ... cruel summer 
Leaving me ... leaving me here on my own 
It's a cruel ... it's a cruel ... cruel summer 
Now you've gone”

----------

tec0 (02-Jan-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Richie Valens and the song he wrote for his girlfriend!*

*Richie Valens died at the tender age of 18! His music career lasted for a mere 8 months. The final song he released was written about his real high school sweetheart ‘Donna Ludwig.’
This has particular appeal to me because it was not just any song, it was conceived with someone in mind.

....The 80's was also about movie soundtracks.. Labamba 1987..

Just 'talking about my generation!"




“I had a girl Donna was her name* 
*Since she left me I've never been the same* 
*'Cause I love my girl Donna, where can you be? Where can you be?
Now that you're gone I'm left all alone,*
*All by myself to wander and roam, 'Cause I love my girl Donna, where can you be? Where can you be?
Oh, well darlin', now that you're gone I don't know, what I'll do all those times, and all my love for you
I had a girl Donna was her name Since she left me I've never been the same 'Cause I love my girl Donna, where can you be? Where can you be?”*

----------

tec0 (02-Jan-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> Quando, Quando, Quando
> Engelbert Humperdinck
> Tell me when will you be mine 
> Tell me quando, quando, quando 
> We can share a love divine 
> Please don´t make me wait again 
> 
> When will you say ´yes´ to me? 
> Tell me quando, quando, quando 
> ...


A remix I approve of!! Michael Buble and Nelly Fartado

----------


## Citizen X

The Beach Boy: Kokomo: 1988
Movie: Coctail
*Just talking about my generation!* If you were a teenage in the 80’s I can’t see how you would have missed Tom Cruise in the movie Coctail in 1988 on the big-screen ….It was the kind of movie you took your chick to see.. the darkness of the cinema would have probably done the rest for you guys1 Use your imagination! I spare you my horny  teenage cinema details! _Don’t want to scare the kids!_ *Hey just a though, some chicks have a tendency of upsetting my dogs!!!!


*
“Aruba, Jamaica, ooh I wanna take ya
Bermuda, Bahama, *come on pretty mama*
Key Largo, Montego,
baby why don't we go,
Jamaica

Off the Florida Keys
there's a place called Kokomo
That's where you wanna go
to get away from it all
Bodies in the sand,
tropical drink melting in your hand
We'll be falling in love
to the rhythm of a steel drum band
Down in Kokomo

_[Chorus:]_
Aruba, Jamaica, ooh I wanna take you to
Bermuda, Bahama, come on pretty mama
Key Largo Montego,
baby why don't we go
Ooh I wanna take you down to Kokomo,
we'll get there fast
and then we'll take it slow
That's where we wanna go,
way down in Kokomo.

Martinique, that Monserrat mystique...

We'll put out to sea
and we'll perfect our chemistry
By and by we'll defy
a little bit of gravity
Afternoon delight,
cocktails and moonlit nights
*That dreamy look in your eye,
give me a tropical contact high
Way down in Kokomo

*

Port au Prince, I wanna catch a glimpse...

Everybody knows a little place like Kokomo
Now if you wanna go to get away from it all
Go down to Kokomo”

----------

tec0 (02-Jan-13)

----------


## tec0

Ever found that you have no one you can trust, ask for help or just talk about things? Almost like everyone just left you behind?

Then this song will have a more profound meaning.  :Rockon: 


*GODSMAK "I stand Alone*" 

*Now I've told you this once before
You can't control me
If you try to take me down you're gonna pay

Now I feel your every nothing that you're doing for me
I'm picking you outa me
You run away
*
I stand alone
Inside
I stand alone

*You're always hiding behind your so called goddess
So what you don't think that we can see your face
Resurrected back before the final fallen
I'll never rest until I can make my own way
I'm not afraid of fading
*
I stand alone
Feeling your sting down inside of me
I'm not dying for it

*I stand alone
Everything that I believe is fading
*
I stand alone
Inside
I stand alone

And now it's my time (now it's my time)
It's my time to dream (my time to dream)
Dream of the sky (dream of the sky)
Make me believe that this place isn't plagued
By the poison in me

Help me decide if my fire will burn out
Before you can breathe

Breathe into me

I stand alone
Inside
I stand alone

Feeling your sting down inside of me
I'm not dying for it
I stand alone

*Everything that I believe is fading
I stand alone
Inside
I stand alone
Inside
I stand alone
Inside
I stand alone
Inside*

----------


## Citizen X

> Ever found that you have no one you can trust, ask for help or just talk about things? Almost like everyone just left you behind?
> 
> Then this song will have a more profound meaning.





> *GODSMAK "I stand Alone*" 
> 
> *Now I've told you this once before
> You can't control me
> If you try to take me down you're gonna pay
> 
> Now I feel your every nothing that you're doing for me
> I'm picking you outa me
> You run away
> ...




Oh Yeah, the bittersweet feeling of solitude. Know it all too well!!! My equivalent, a song which carried me when I was down as akid, young adult and even today as a man remain 'Who the cap fit,' the song speaks volumes for itself 


Who the cap fit: Bob Marley
“Man to man is so unjust, children:
Ya don't know who to trust.
Your worst enemy could be your best friend,
And your best friend your worst enemy.

Some will eat and drink with you,
Then behind them su-su 'pon you.
Only your friend know your secrets,
So only he could reveal it.
And who the cap fit, let them wear it!
Who the cap fit, let them wear it!
Said ah throw meh corn, me no call no fowl;
Ah saying, "Cook-cook-cook, cluk-cluk-cluk."

Some will hate you, pretend they love you now,
Then behind they try to eliminate you.
But who Jah bless, no one curse;
Thank God, we're past the worst.
Hypocrites and parasites
Will come up and take a bite.
And if your night should turn to day,
Ah lot of people would run away.
And who the cap fit let them wear it!
Who the (cap fit) let them (wear it)!

And then ah-gonna throw me corn,
And then ah-gonna call no fowl,
And then ah-gonna "Cook-cook-cook, cluk-cluk-cluk."

Some will eat and drink with you,
Then behind them su-su 'pon you, yeah!
And if night should turn to day, now,
Ah lot of people would run away, yeah!
And who the cap fit, let them wear it!
Who the cap fit, let them wear it!
Throw me corn, me no call no fowl;
Ah-saying: "Cook-cook-cook, cluk-cluk-cluk."
... : "Cook-cook-cook, cluk-cluk-cluk."
Throw meh corn (cook-cook-cook);
Me call no fowl (cluk-cluk-cluk)”

----------


## Citizen X

*Depeche Mode:The Things You Said: 1987

*
“I heard it from my friends
About the things you said
I heard it from my friends
About the things you said
But they know me better than that
They know me better than that
They know my weaknesses
I never tried to hide them
They know my weaknesses
I never denied them

I heard it from my friends
About the things you said
I heard it from my friends
About the things you said
How can a view become so twisted
How can a view become so twisted
They know my weaknesses
I never tried to hide them
They know my weaknesses
You tried them

I get so carried away
You brought me down to earth
I thought we had something precious
Now I know what it's worth

I heard it from my friends
About the things you said
I heard it from my friends
About the things you said
I've never felt so disappointed
Never felt so disappointed
They know my weaknesses
I never tried to hide them
They know my weaknesses
Thought that you liked them

They know me better than that”

----------


## Citizen X

Pete, if your plea to me is: Vanash give me a remix of the Indian classic by Nazia Hassan with a cute and sexy(but not sluty Indian chick), then, if you insist, I'll gladly comply!

----------


## Citizen X

music makes the world go round...

----------


## Citizen X

Woman: John Lennon: 1980



*“(For the other half of the sky)* 

Woman I can hardly express
My mixed emotions at my thoughtlessness
After all I'm forever in your debt
And woman I will try to express
My inner feelings and thankfulness
For showing me the meaning of success 

Ooh, well, well
Doo, doo, doo, doo, doo


Woman I know you understand
The little child inside of the man
Please remember my life is in your hands
And woman hold me close to your heart
However distant don't keep us apart
*After all it is written in the stars* 

Ooh, well, well
Doo, doo, doo, doo, doo

Woman please let me explain
I never meant to cause you sorrow or pain
So let me tell you again and again and again 

I love you, yeah, yeah
Now and forever”

----------


## Citizen X

> Double Dutch music video: Malcolm Mclaren
> I love this music video released in 1983 by Malcolm Mclaren for just so many reasons. It demonstrated to a global audience the sheer magic of the local South African sound at that time.


Malcolm Mclaren: Double Dutch:1983 
“All over the world high school girls
Take to the ropes and turn them slow
Starts a beat and the loop
They skip and jump through the hoop

They might break and they might fall
But the gals in New York City don't
They just start again, start again
Hey, ebo, ebonettes

Hey, ebo, ebo, ebonettes
Hey, ebo, ebo, ebonettes
Hey, ebo, ebo ebonettes
Hey, ebo, ebo ebonettes

The golden angels, the ford green angels
The five town diamond skippers, the pleasure of rope rippers
Those dark and lovely skippers, those five town diamond skippers
Skip they do's the double dutch, that's them dancing

Skip they do's the double dutch, that's them dancing
Skip they do's the double dutch, that's them dancing
Skip they do's the double dutch, that's them dancing

Hey, swing those ropes 'round and 'round
All the teams change your partners now
Somersault through the hoop, leap to beat
The clicks that keep on coming

Hey, watch your feet
To win the double dutch
Stay jumping
Hey, ebo, ebonettes

Hey, ebo, ebo, ebonettes
Hey, ebo, ebo, ebonettes
Hey, ebo, ebo, ebonettes
Hey, ebo, ebo, ebonettes

The mighty motion skippers
The pleasure of rope rippers
The dark and lovely skippers
The mighty motion skippers

Skip they do's the double dutch, that's them dancing
Skip they do's the double dutch, that's them dancing
Skip they do's the double dutch, that's them dancing
Skip they do's the double dutch, that's them dancing

Skip they do's the double dutch, that's them dancing
Skip they do's the double dutch, that's them dancing
Skip they do's the double dutch, that's them dancing

Hey girls, how many skips can you do?

All over the world high school girls
Take to the ropes and turn them slow
Starts a beat and the loop
They skip and jump through the hoop

They might break and they might fall
But you know the gals in New York City don't
They just start again, start again
Hey, ebo, ebonettes

Hey, ebo, ebo, ebonettes
Hey, ebo, ebo, ebonettes
Hey, ebo, ebo ebonettes
Hey, ebo, ebo ebonettes”

----------


## Blurock

New SA band worth listening to. Good drummer, excellent base and Sannie can squeeze my guitar any time!  


 :Rockon:

----------

Citizen X (10-Jan-13)

----------


## Didditmiself

Just be careful of those teeth...... :Whistling:

----------


## tec0

just another cool song  :Cool: 

*Johnny Cash "Mean Eyed Cat"*

I gave my woman half my money at the general store,
I said, "Now buy a little groceries and don't spend no more."
But she paid ten dollars for a ten cent hat,
And bought some store-bought cat food for that mean-eyed cat.

When I woke up this mornin' and I turned my head,
There wasn't a cotton pickin' thing on her side of the bed.
I found a little ol' note, where her head belonged.
It said, "Dear John, honey, baby, I'm long gone."

When I heard a whistle blowin' and the big wheels a-turnin',
I was scared as I could be.
I put on my overalls and I headed to town.
Gonna bring her back with me.

I asked the man down at the station if he'd seen her there.
I told him all about her pretty eyes and long, blonde hair.
He spit his tobacco, said, "I'll be dad blamed,
I believe I did see her leavin' on the east-bound train."

I bought a round-trip ticket on the east bound train,
I was broke as I could be,
But when I come back, I gotta buy another ticket,
Gonna bring her back with me.

Well, I got off the train somewhere in Arkansas,
And I worked up the guts to call my mother-in-law,
She said, "I'll tell you where she is, if you act right.
She's workin' four-to-twelve at Trucker's World tonight."

Well, when I walked in she saw me and she took off her apron,
And she grabbed her goin'-home hat
She bought a ticket with her tips. Now we're curled up on the sofa,
Me and her and that mean-eyed cat.

----------

Citizen X (13-Jan-13)

----------


## Blurock

Johnny Cash, the black knight. Giant in the music world.

His Ring of Fire as made famous by the Animals (Blues rock version) was always a favourite with our band. I still play it when I'm I'm the mood to grab the guitar. :Wink:

----------

Citizen X (14-Jan-13), tec0 (14-Jan-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> just another cool song 
> 
> *Johnny Cash "Mean Eyed Cat"*
> 
> I gave my woman half my money at the general store,
> I said, "Now buy a little groceries and don't spend no more."
> But she paid ten dollars for a ten cent hat,
> And bought some store-bought cat food for that mean-eyed cat.
> 
> ...


*I proudly give you Mean eyed cat...

*

----------


## Citizen X

> Johnny Cash, the black knight. Giant in the music world.
> 
> His Ring of Fire as made famous by the Animals (Blues rock version) was always a favourite with our band. I still play it when I'm I'm the mood to grab the guitar.


Succinctly put, Johnny Cash is an old school legend! Hes a seasoned song writer and singer. He has a history too!
Cash enlisted in the United States Air Force on July 7, 1950. After basic training at Lackland Air Force Base and technical training at Brooks Air Force Base, both in San Antonio, TX, Cash was assigned to a U.S. Air Force Security Service unit, assigned as a Morse Code Intercept Operator for Soviet Army transmissions at Landsberg, Germany "where he created his first band named The Landsberg Barbarians." He was the first radio operator to pick up the news of the death of Joseph Stalin. After he was honorably discharged as a Staff Sergeant on July 3, 1954, he returned to Texas.[1]
I proudly give you Johnny Cash: Ring of Fire: 25/03/1962





Love Is A Burning Thing
And It Makes A Fiery Ring
Bound By Wild Desire
I Fell Into A Ring Of Fire


I Fell Into A Burning Ring Of Fire
I Went Down, Down, Down
And The Flames Went Higher

And It Burns, Burns, Burns
The Ring Of Fire
The Ring Of Fire

The Taste Of Love Is Sweet
When Hearts Like Ours Meet
I Fell For You Like A Child
Oh, But The Fire Went Wild

I Fell Into A Burning Ring Of Fire
I Went Down, Down, Down
And The Flames Went Higher
And It Burns, Burns, Burns
The Ring Of Fire
The Ring Of Fire

Love Is A Burning Thing
And It Makes A Fiery Ring
Bound By Wild Desire
I Fell Into A Ring Of Fire




[1] Vide: Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johnny_Cash. Accessed. 14 January 2013

----------

tec0 (14-Jan-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Please, Please Me: Beatle 22 March1963*
If we gonna do old school, you simply can’t ignore The Beatles. The song Please, Please is such a smart collaboration between lyrics, supporting music and sincere expression from the boys. This song really does something to me, it ignites beautiful curiosity! It’s incredibly difficult for any forthcoming artist to create such an extraordinary song with chicks screaming their heads off! 




“Last night I said these words to my girl
I know you never even try, girl
Come on, come on, come on, come on
Please, please me, woah yeah, like I please you

You don't need me to show the way, love
Why do I always gave to sat, love
Come on, come on, come on, come on
Please, please me, woah yeah, like I please you

I don't want to sound complaining
But you know there's always rain in my heart
I do all the pleasing with you,
It's so hard to reason with you
Woah yeah, why do you make me blue?

Last night I said these words to my girl
I know you never even try, girl
Come on, come on, come on, come on
Please, please me, woah yeah, like I please you
Woah yeah, like I please you
Woah yeah, like I please you.”

----------

tec0 (14-Jan-13)

----------


## Blurock

Correction: Please Please Me. :Wink:

----------


## Citizen X

> Correction: Please Please Me.


Indeed it is, Blurock, Indeed! :Big Grin:  What a song though! A textbook example of bubble-gum pop!

----------


## Blurock

Actually very good harmonies in the vocals. Very good number. The start of Beatlemania! :Wink:

----------

Citizen X (24-Jan-13)

----------


## tec0

Feeling down lately... 





*System of a Down "Soldier Side"*

*Dead men lying on the bottom of the grave
Wondering when savior comes, is he gonna be saved
Maybe you're a sinner into your alternate life
Maybe you're a joker, maybe you deserve to die
*
They were crying when their sons left
God is wearing black
He's gone so far to find no hope
He's never coming back

They were crying when their sons left
All young men must go
He's come so far to find the truth
He's never going home

*Young men standing on the top of their own graves
Wondering when Jesus comes, are they gonna be saved
Cruelty to the winner, bishop tells the king his lies
Maybe you're a mourner, maybe you deserve to die
*
They were crying when their sons left
God is wearing black
He's gone so far to find no hope
He's never coming back

They were crying when their sons left
All young men must go
He's come so far to find no truth
He's never going home

*Welcome to the soldier side
Where there is no one here but me
People all grow up to die
There is no one here but me
*
Welcome to the soldier side
There is no one here but me
People on the soldier side
There is no one here but me

----------

Citizen X (23-Jan-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> Feeling down lately... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *System of a Down "Soldier Side"*
> 
> ...


Tec0, you speak my language!!!!!

----------


## Citizen X

Tec0 
Eye of the Tiger: Survivor: 1982
I never anticipated that this thread could have conjured up as many views as it has! This is only so because of the continuous contributions from two very important band members 1: Tec0 and 2: Blurock
*This thread will never be the same without the contribution of Tec0!*
*Tec0*, you need to do what you need to do! Your love of music and in particular certain classics tells me that you’ve got what it takes to survive and that you never had an easy life!
Tec0, my friend, I dedicate this old school classic to you….
 


“Risin'up back on the street
Did my time, took my chances
Went the distance now i'm back on my feet
just a man and his will to survive
so many times it happens too fast 
You trade your passion for glory
Don't lose your grip on the dreams of the past
You must fight just to keep them alive


It's the Eye of the Tiger
It's the thrill of the fight
Risin'up to the challenge of our rival 
And the last known survivor
Stalks his prey in the night
And he's watching us all
with the Eye of the Tiger

*Face to face, out in the heat 
Hangin' tough, stayin' hungry 
They stack the odds until we take to the street 
For the kill with the skill to survive 
*


Risin'up straight to the top 
Had the guts, got the glory
Went the distance, now I'm not gonna stop
Just a man and his will to survive

It's the Eye of the Tiger
It's the thrill of the fight
Risin'up to the challenge of our rival 
And the last known survivor
Stalks his prey in the night
and he's watching us all with the eye 
of the tiger.”

----------

Blurock (27-Jan-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Please don’t go: KC & The Sunshine Band 1979*
 


“I love you
Yeah
Babe, I love you so
I want you to know
That I'm going to miss your love
The minute you walk out that door

So please don't go
Don't go
Don't go away
Please don't go
Don't go
I'm begging you to stay
If you leave
*At least in my lifetime
I've had one dream come true
I was blessed to be loved
By someone as wonderful as you*
So please don't go
Don't go
Don't go away
Please don't go
Don't go
I'm begging you to stay
Hey, hey, hey
Yeah
(Chorus)
Babe, I love you so
I, I want you to know
That I'm going to miss your love
The minute you walk out that door
So please don't go
Don't go
Don't go away
Hey, hey, hey
I need your love
I'm down on my knees
Beggin' please, please, please
Don't go
Don't you hear me baby
please don't go
Don't leave me now
Oh, no, no, no, no
Please don't go
I want you to know
That I, I, I, love you so
Don't leave me baby
Please don't go”

----------


## Citizen X

> THE PRETENDERS: Don't Get Me Wrong
> I love the Pretenders and Chrissie Hynde in particular. She was a stunning woman in her time. She’s the original female voice of UB40’s “I got you babe” They created a magical moment in musical concert history where she joined Ali Cambell on stage for “I got you babe,” There was one part of the song that was purposely paused for a spectacular fireworks display. The band is not without its painful moments in the form of death of members due to drug overdose.“She was involved with early versions of





> The Clash and The Damned.” 
> Now see how Bob Marley unpacks these facts quite nicely in his song “Punky Reggae Party.”
> “Im sayin the Wailers will be there,the Damned, the Jam, the Clash ,Maytals will be there. Dr. Feelgood too!Its a punky reggae party and its tonight
> its a punky reggae party and its alright.”
> 
> “Don't get me wrong
> If I'm looking kind of dazzled
> I see neon lights
> Whenever you walk by
> ...




Chrissie Hynde is one of my favourite female songwriters and artists of the 80's. Boy, this woman had sex appeal in her day. Yes, she's old now, but we'll all be old. The thing with music and especially a music video, is that you remember your icon as they were when they introduced the song and not as they are in the present. Chrissie, baby, you rock :Slayer: In one clip of this video, Chrissie is walking on a bridge and shows some leg! I recall that as a teenager watching that video, my remark was, "wow, baby, what nice legs you have!"

----------


## Citizen X

> Ub40: Version Girl(Ali Campbell with Astro toasting,)
> Ive decided to revisit this old school music is cool, thread simply because old school music is actually very cool! While artists may get old and eventually die, their music never gets old and never dies. Theres something about music that can never be moot, or academic or appreciated on paper by simply being awe struck by the potent lyrics. Music is meant to be enjoyed! That said, I want to delve deeply into the song version girl, by UB40...
> Version Girl was one of the songs of Labour of Labour 1(1983). The lyrics Im providing you with cannot be found anywhere on this planet in cyberspace except for right here. The versions youll find on the internet dont include Astros toasting to this song. The lyrics that I provide you with does however include Astros toasting. This single song is so profound in musical history. Thi sis not merer hyperbole! If I put it succinctly, its a masterpiece!
> Some elaboration:
> Astro toasts lyrics in the song version girl with Ali Campbell. Terence Wilson (born 24 June 1957 Birmingham, England) is a musician, rapper, and toaster, better known by his stage name, Astro, who has been part of the English Reggae band UB40 since it was founded in 1978.
> Toasting is a style of lyrical chanting which, in Dancehall music, involves a deejay talking over a rhythm. Toasting became quite popular in Jamaica in the late 1960s and early 1970s. The song version girl is a love song which mentions many artists: Uroy, james Brown(in particular his bridge technique!), Prince Buster, Pioneers, Maytals, Bunny Lee and Al Laurence.
> Now in reggae, you allowed to create your own words! Discursion,
> Astro: Version with discursion from the top of this backing track, umh, As Bunny Lee the Aggro-man would say, 'hit me back for days and extra days,' Al Laurence would say, 'ooh boo ska boo,' all lovers would say who rhythm and black its very sad alright take five.
> Theres no word in the dictionary called discursion. There is however a word called discursive. Discursive means a style of writing or speaking, moving from one word to another without any strict structure.
> ...


Labour of Love 1:UB40 1983
1. Reggae music is engraved on my heart. Its engraved in a wholly original manner. The best way that I can really describe it is that this music was engraved upon my heart by an artist with a broken beer bottle as his painting brush. This broken bottle was cut around my heart several times.Some broken pieces of glass still remain! It was cut in such a way that this music is now part of who I am as a human being. Ill take this music with me to my grave;
2. IN the 80s UB40 made what can now be seen as a low budget movie called Labour of Love 1. I can identify with so many aspects of this movie! Ever walked to a party some distance from your home in Winter as a kid just because you knew that a certain chick would be there? Well, I did, and in this movie, there is one classic scene, Ali Campbell does just that, Its Winter and he knows that this chick called Cherry, will be at this party. On approaching the party location, the charismatic sound of Version girl sings out, just the way it supposed to be. This song is best enjoyed on open speakers among like-minded people. This song is the chosen song to play upon Ali entering this party, followed by Sweet Sensation and Cherry Oh Baby.
3. Version Girl is a toasting classic, perfectly rendered, two people singing to the very same melody but with different words. Harmonisation at its best. There was just so much to this music that made it special and keeps it special!

I proudly give you Labour of Love 1

1. Cherry Oh Baby
Cherry oh, Cherry oh, baby.
Don't you know I'm in love with you
If you don't believe it's true,
What else is there for me to do?
So long I've been waiting,
For you to come right in.
And now that we are together,
Please make my joy come over.

Chorus

Oh oh ee oh oh ee oh,
Oh oh ee oh ee oh ee oh.
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah.
Oh, yeah.
Yeah, yeah, yeah.

Cherry, oh, Cherry, oh, baby,
Don't you see I'm in love with you?
If you don't believe I do,
Then why don't you try me?
I will never gonna let you down,
I will Never make you wear no frown.
If you say that you love me madly,
Well babe I'll accept you gladly.

Chorus

Cherry, oh, Cherry, oh, baby,
Don't you see I'm in love with you?
If you don't believe I do,
Then why don't you try me?
I will never gonna let you down,
I will Never make you wear no frown.
If you say that you love me madly,
Well babe I'll accept you gladly.


2. Keep on Moving
Lord, I gotta keep on moving
Lord, I gotta get on down
Lord, I gotta keep on moving
Where I can't be found
Law, they coming after me

I've been accused of a killing
Lord knows, I didn't do
For hanging me, they are willing
That's why I gotta get on through
Law, they coming after me

Lord, I gotta keep on moving
Lord, I gotta get on down
Lord, I gotta keep on moving
Where I can't be found
Law is coming after me

I've got two boys and a woman
They're just gonna suffer now
Lord forgive me for not going back
But I'll be there anyhow
I'll be there anyhow

Lord, I gotta keep on moving
Lord, I gotta get on down
Lord, I gotta keep on moving
Where I can't be found
Law is coming after me

Now maybe someday I'll find a piece of land
Somewhere not by or near anyone
Then I'll send for my love, love, love sweet woman
And my two grown up sons
My two grown up sons

Lord, I gotta keep on moving
Lord, I gotta get on down
Lord, I gotta keep on moving
Where I can't be found
Law is coming after me

3. Please dont make me cry

You say you're gonna to leave me, I'm beggin' you to stay
But baby, I can't get through it anyway, no I can't
And when I wake up in the mornin', you are gone
Little pretty thing, you know I'll be all alone
You'll hear me crying

Please don't make me cry cause I can't say good-bye
Please don't make me cry
Because I know there will be nothing left for me

All them good, good times we spent together
You said it was me and no other, yeah
And now you want to make me be pained inside
Darlin', I know you are going to make me cry
You'll hear me crying

Please don't make me cry cause I can't say good-bye
Please don't make me cry
Because I know there will be nothing left for me

All this pain I can't stand it, you're going to leave
You're going to leave this poor man on his own
Yes, you are

Please don't make me cry
Cause I can't say good-bye, show some sympathy
Please don't make me cry
Because I know there will be nothing left for me

All this pain, I can't stand it, you're going to leave
You're going to leave this poor man on his own
Yes, you are

Please don't make me cry, baby, I'm pleading



4. Sweet sensation
I can feel those thrills walking over
When you hold me tight
Now I feel those pains taking over
When you say goodnight

Oh, my sweet sensation
Lord, what strange devotion
You've got love and devotion, yeah
And I won't forget your touch

Now there's nothing left for me to say, girl
But stay in your world
You've got so much soul deep inside, girl
And love richer than gold

Oh, my sweet sensation
Lord, what strange devotion
You've got love and devotion, yeah
And I won't forget your touch

Now there's nothing left for me to say, girl
But stay in your world
You've got so much soul deep inside, girl
And love richer than gold

Oh, my sweet sensation
Lord, my strange evotion
You've got love and devotion, yeah
And I won't forget your touch

And I won't forget your touch
And I won't forget your touch....

Continues next page.

----------


## Citizen X

5. Johnny too bad
Walking down the road
With a pistol in your waist
Johnny you're too bad
Walking down the road
With a ratchet in your waist
Johhny you're too bad

[Chorus:]
You're just robbin' and stabbin'
And lootin' and shooting
You're too bad repeat

One of these day's
When you hear a voice say come,
Where you gonna run to?
One of these day's
When you hear a voice say come,
where you gonna run to?

[Chorus]

You're gonna run to the rock
For rescue, there'll be no rock
You're gonna run to the rock
For rescue, there'll be no rock


6. Red red Wine

Red, red wine
Goes to my head
Makes me forget that I...still need her so.

Red, red wine
It's up to you
All I can do, I've done
Memories won't go, memories won't go.

I'd have sworn that with time
Thoughts of you would leave my head
I was wrong, now I find
Just one thing makes me forget:

Red, red wine
Stay close to me
Don't let me be alone
It's tearing apart...my blue heart.

I'd have sworn that with time
Thoughts of you would leave my head
I was wrong, now I find
Just one thing makes me forget:

Red, red wine
Stay close to me
Don't let me be alone
It's tearing apart...my blue, blue heart.

Red, red wine, you make me feel so fine
You keep me rockin' all of the time
Red, red wine, you make me feel so grand
I feel a million dollar when you're just in my hand
Red, red wine, you make me feel so sad
Any time I see you go, it make me feel bad
Red, red wine, you make me feel so fine
Monkey back and ease up on the sweet deadline.

(Red, red wine)
Red, red wine, you give me whole heap of zing
Whole heap of zing; you make me do my own thing
(It's up to you...)
Red, red wine, you give enough of love
You're a kind of lovin' like a blessing from above
Red, red wine, I loved you right from the start
Right from the start, with all of my heart
Red, red wine in an eighties style
Red, red wine in a modern beat style
Yeah.

(I'd have sworn...)
Give me a little time, let me clear out my mind
(That with time)
Give me a little time, let me clear out my mind
(Thoughts of you would leave my head)
Give me red wine, the kind make me feel fine
You make me feel fine all of the time
Red, red wine, you make me feel so fine
Monkey pack him Rizla pon the sweet Dep line
The line broke, the money get choked
Bunbah, ganjapani, little rubber boat.

(Red, red wine)
Red, red wine, I'm gonna hold on to you
Hold on to you 'cause I know you love truth
(Stay close to me)
Red, red wine, I'm gonna love you 'til I die
Love you 'til I die, and that's no lie
(Don't let me be alone)
Red, red wine, can't get you off my mind
Wherever you may be, I'll surely find
(It's tearing apart...)
I'll surely find
Make no fuss
(My blue heart) -
Just leave us.

(I'd have sworn...)
Give me a little time, let me clear out my mind
(That with time)
Give me a little time, let me clear out my mind
(Thoughts of you would leave my head)
Give me red wine, the kind make me feel fine
You make me feel fine all of the time
Red, red wine, you make me feel so fine
Monkey back and ease up on the sweet deadline
The line broke, the money get choked
Bunbah, ganjapani, little rubber boat.

(Red, red wine)
Red, red wine, you give me not awful love
You're a kind of lovin' like a blessing from above
(Stay close to me)
Red, red wine, I loved you right from the start
Right from the start, with all of my heart
(Don't let me be alone)
Red, red wine, you give me whole heap of zing
Whole heap of zing; you make me do my own thing
Red, red wine in an eighties style
Red, red wine in a modern beat style
Yeah.

Red, red wine, you make me feel so fine
You keep me rockin' all of the time
(Red red wine)
Red, red wine, you make me feel so grand
I feel a million dollars when you just in my hand
(Stay close to me)
Red, red wine, you make me feel so sad
Any time I see you go...

7. Guilty

“Well, hello baby
Come here, sit down and make yourself comfortable
Tell me something
How long have we known each other
About 10 months now
Say whats that you got on your finger
An engagement ring
So you and Johnny are engaged ah
You know
His a mighty lucky guy
He should be proud to have a woman like you
Listen
I've got something i wanna tell you
Don't think i'm getting pressured or anything like that
But this thing being bugging me for a long time now
And its getting heavier heavier each and everyday
And i just need to get it off my chest
I've never seen anybody like you
I've never known anybody like you


Guilty , guilty of loving you

Let me take you back to my child hood
We had a medium sized family you know
We weren't rich but my mother
She tried to bring us up the best she could


Guilty, guilty of loving you

To commit no crime or anything
But i had to wait until i reached my goal
To commit this crime
According to their code of love, if there is such a code
See love is a thing that
Well you know
It’s a bit like quicksand
The more you wiggle
The Deeper you sink
And when it hits
You'll just have to fall
That’s why I do believe
That I'm guilty

Said I'm guilty
Guilty of loving you(2x).”

8. She caught the train

Another night of loneliness, my love is gone
She made a fuss, and she was wrong, yet she is gone

I asked her friends if they'd seen her
They said she'd take the train
I ran to catch the train, oh my, the train is gone

Another night of loneliness, my love is gone
She made a fuss and she was wrong, yet she is gone

I asked her friends if they'd seen her
They said she'd take the train
I ran to catch the train, oh my, the train is gone

Another night of loneliness, my love is gone
She made a fuss and she was wrong, yet she is gone
I run to catch the train, oh my, the train is gone




9. Version Girl

Version Girl, what's your name?
Oh you come and you go,
Version Girl, what's your name?
Just like the morning sun.
It's so hard to find a personality with charms like yours for me.

oo-ee oo-ee oo-ee

Version girl, what's your name?
Don't you know I long to say.
Version Girl, what's your name?
It's so hard to find a personality with charms like yours for me

oo-ee oo-ee oo-ee

I sit in the sun waiting for you to come along
So my heart will be satisfied
So please let me be your number one
Under the moon, under the stars and under the sun.

[Chorus]

oo-ee oo-ee oo-ee

[Talking:]
Version girl, whats's you name?
Oh you come ....... etc

oo-ee oo-ee oo-ee

I sit in the sun waiting for you to come along
So my heart will be satisfied
So please let me be your number one
Under the moon, under the stars and under the sun.

Many rivers to cross
Many rivers to cross
But I can't seem to find my way
Wandering, I'm lost
As I travel along the white cliffs of Dover

Many rivers to cross
And it's only my will that keeps me alive
I've been licked, washed up for years
And I merely survive because of my pride

And this loneliness won't leave me alone
It's such a drag to be on your own
My woman left, and she didn't say why
Well, I guess, I've got to try

(I've got) many rivers to cross (rivers to cross)
But just where to begin, I'm playing for time
(I've got) there'll be times when I find myself (rivers to cross)
Thinking of committing some dreadful crime

(I've got) many rivers to cross (rivers to cross)
But I can't seem to find my way home
(I've got) wandering, I am lost (rivers to cross)
As I travel along the white cliffs of Dover

(I've got) many rivers to cross (rivers to cross)
And it's only my will that keeps me alive
I've been licked, washed up for my years (rivers to cross)
And I merely survive because of my pride

And this loneliness won't leave me alone
It's such a drag to be on your own
My woman left, and she didn't say why
Well, I guess, I've got to try

(I've got) many rivers to cross (rivers to cross)
But I can't seem to find my way home
(I've got) wandering, I'm lost (rivers to cross)
As I travel along the white cliffs of Dover

Cause I've got many, many rivers to cross
(I've got) wandering, I'm lost (rivers to cross)
(I've got) many, many rivers to cross

(I've got many rivers to cross)
(I've got many rivers to cross)
Many, many, many, many (rivers to cross)


I proudly give you Labour of Love 1 part 1, check out the party scene where Version Girl plays.

.

*Album art:[1]


*






[1] Vide Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Labour_of_Love. Accessed 27 January 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Just Can’t Stop: Don Carlos:*
A call to priesthood…..
You won’t these lyrics of Don Carlos’s Just can’t stop anywhere in cyberspace except for right here simply because it exists no- where else in cyberspace 
“He was born and raised in Western Kingston, Jamaica in a very deprived district known as Waterhouse. Many talented reggae artists such as King Tubby The Jays, Junior Reid and King Jammy are also from this area. Don Carlos began singing in 1973 as a member of Black Uhuru. He sang alongside Garth Dennis and Derrick Simpson the leader of the trio.[2] Don played a key role in the recordings of the highly acclaimed _Love Crisis_ album, produced by Prince Jammy in 1977 which was later re-released as _The Black Sounds of Freedom_. After some time finding his sound as a soloist Carlos blossomed in May 1981 releasing the heavy cultural roots album _Suffering_ for Negus Roots.

He has since become very popular in the live scene and has released twelve solo albums working alongside Gold, his backup vocalist and co writer. Some of his most notable albums include _Harvest Time_, _Day to Day Living_ and _Them Never Know a Natty Dread_ were released in 1982. _Spread Out_ also released in 1982 commonly known now as _Laser Beam_ had many fan favorites.”[1]




“The road is long but yes I know, I got reach the end,

I tell you, I’m weary and tired but I got to reach the end!
I can’t stop to rest! Cause I have broken away from captivity
Very soon I know THEY will be after ME,
*SO*
I just can’t stop, no I just can’t stop I can’t stop to rest
I’ve got to be FREE, got to reach the borderline
GOT TO REACH THE BORDERLINE where I’ll be free
I proudly give you a very therapeutic song: Just can’t stop




[1] Vide: Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don_Carlos_(musician)

----------


## Citizen X

*Eric Donaldson: Cherry Oh Baby*


UB40 were inspired and influenced by many reggae artists. Eric Donaldson’s ‘Cherry Oh Baby,’ found potent reference in Labour of Love 1. To fully appreciate what UB40 done, you need to revisit the original version of Cherry Oh Baby. I love Eric Donaldson but I prefer UB40..



“Donaldson has won the Jamaican Festival Song Competition six times, in 1971, 1977, 1978, 1984, 1993 and 1997.[1] His winning 1971 entry, "Cherry Oh Baby", launched him into the limelight, although he had been composing and recording since 1964. "Cherry Oh Baby" has been covered by both The Rolling Stones (on their 1976 album, _Black and Blue_) and UB40 (on their 1983 album, _Labour of Love_). The riddim has remained extremely popular – over thirty cover versions have been recorded, including an update by Donaldson himself.

In 1971 he recorded a version of the much-copied song, "The Lion Sleeps Tonight".
Donaldson currently lives in Kent Village, Jamaica where he runs the 'Cherry Oh Baby Go-Go' bar.”[1] (Don’t know how current is this)






[1] Vide: Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_Donaldson

----------


## Citizen X

Heart of worship: I’m coming back to the heart of worship: Michael W Smith
Reggae music is first and foremost spiritual music, music used to praise God! Respect for all other belief systems, respect see, but the God of my feeble understanding is Jesus Christ..
Lord I’m coming back to the heart of worship
The concept of praising God is not new! King David recognised the single most important problem and challenge with the Lord..” He searches the heart”


Verse 1:
“When the music fades
All is stripped away
And I simply come
Longing just to bring
Something that's of worth
That will bless Your heart

Bridge:
*I'll bring You more than a song
For a song in itself
Is not what You have required
You search much deeper within
Through the way things appear
You're looking into my heart
*
Chorus:
I'm coming back to the heart of worship
And it's all about You,
It's all about You, Jesus
I'm sorry, Lord, for the thing I've made it
When it's all about You,
It's all about You, Jesus

Verse 2:
King of endless worth
No one could express
How much You deserve
Though I'm weak and poor
All I have is Yours
Every single breath

Bridge:
I'll bring You more than a song
For a song in itself
Is not what You have required
You search much deeper within
Through the way things appear
You're looking into my heart

Chorus:
I'm coming back to the heart of worship
And it's all about You, 
It's all about You, Jesus
I'm sorry, Lord, for the thing I've made it
And it's all about You, 
It's all about You, Jesus

Chorus:
I'm coming back to the heart of worship,
And it's all about You,
It's all about You, Jesus
I'm sorry, Lord, for the thing I've made it
When it's all about You,
It's all about You, Jesus”

----------


## Citizen X

UB40 remains an authentic reggae band, they ensured that they met the requirement for bona fide reggae artists, beside singing about love, philosophy, life and politics, you just can't leave God out!!! I dedicate this one to the UB's as their DEP label has been declared bankrupt and life is somewhat challenging for them right now..



Many rivers to cross
Many rivers to cross
But I can't seem to find my way
Wandering, I'm lost
As I travel along the white cliffs of Dover

Many rivers to cross
And it's only my will that keeps me alive
I've been licked, washed up for years
And I merely survive because of my pride

And this loneliness won't leave me alone
It's such a drag to be on your own
My woman left, and she didn't say why
Well, I guess, I've got to try

(I've got) many rivers to cross (rivers to cross)
But just where to begin, I'm playing for time
(I've got) there'll be times when I find myself (rivers to cross)
Thinking of committing some dreadful crime

(I've got) many rivers to cross (rivers to cross)
But I can't seem to find my way home
(I've got) wandering, I am lost (rivers to cross)
As I travel along the white cliffs of Dover

(I've got) many rivers to cross (rivers to cross)
And it's only my will that keeps me alive
I've been licked, washed up for my years (rivers to cross)
And I merely survive because of my pride

And this loneliness won't leave me alone
It's such a drag to be on your own
My woman left, and she didn't say why
Well, I guess, I've got to try

(I've got) many rivers to cross (rivers to cross)
But I can't seem to find my way home
(I've got) wandering, I'm lost (rivers to cross)
As I travel along the white cliffs of Dover

Cause I've got many, many rivers to cross
(I've got) wandering, I'm lost (rivers to cross)
(I've got) many, many rivers to cross

(I've got many rivers to cross)
(I've got many rivers to cross)
Many, many, many, many (rivers to cross)

----------


## Blurock

Cool!  :Rockon:

----------


## Citizen X

*Physical: Olivia Newton John: 1981*
Want a lesson in innuendo? I’ve got a textbook example for you!!!
‘The video featured a lusty Olivia, dressed in a tight leotard, as a gym teacher trying to make several overweight men healthy. She repeatedly tries to make the men lose weight, but her plans fail and she leaves the room to take a shower.’[1]
"*Physical*" is a song by pop singer Olivia Newton-John, released in September 1981. The song was an immediate success, shipping 2 million copies in the United States, being certified Platinum, and spending 10 weeks at number one on the Billboard Hot 100, ultimately becoming Newton-John's biggest American hit. The song reached number 7 on the UK chart in November. [1] The song was nominated for the Grammy Award for Best Female Pop Vocal Performance and won the Billboard Award for Top Pop Single. "Physical" went on to become the biggest-selling single of the entire decade in the US.[2]



"I'm saying all the things that I know you'll like
Making good conversation
I gotta handle you just right
You know what I mean
I took you to an intimate restaurant
Then to a suggestive movie
_There's nothing left to talk about
Unless it's horizontally
_
_Let's get physical, physical_
I wanna get physical
Let's get into physical
Let me hear your body talk, your body talk
Let me hear your body talk

I've been patient, I've been good
Tried to keep my hands on the table
It's gettin' hard this holdin' back
If you know what I mean

I'm sure you'll understand my point of view
We know each other mentally
You gotta know that you're bringin' out 
The animal in me

Let's get physical, physical
I wanna get physical
Let's get into physical
Let me hear your body talk, your body talk
Let me hear your body talk

Let's get physical, physical
I wanna get physical
Let's get into physical
Let me hear your body talk, your body talk
Let me hear your body talk

Let's get physical, physical
I wanna get physical
Let's get into physical
Let me hear your body talk, your body talk
Let me hear your body talk

Let's get animal, animal
I wanna get animal
Let's get into animal
Let me hear your body talk”





[1] Vide Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_(Olivia_Newton-John_song)




[2] Supra n 1

----------


## Citizen X

> Yes, it will happen just as clear as night follows day. Nice words, thank you!
> I appreciate very much the poetic intensity that songwriters and singers give to their music. They give it life. I always wonder who the song writer/singer wrote the song for, what was the circumstances and perhaps most importantly did the fairer sex accept the plea the songwriter/singer made!
> I believe in this concept of true love. I believe that if you lucky enough to find it, it can be very fulfilling!
> Here’s one that I suspect you’ll know and appreciate!
> Comfortably Numb (Pink Floyd) 
> 
> “Hello?
> Is there anybody in there?
> Just nod if you can hear me.
> ...


Pink Floyd: Comfortably numb THE CHILD IS GROWN, THE DREAM IS GONE...

----------


## Citizen X

I touch myself: The Divinyls: 1991




"I love myself I want you to love me
When I feel down I want you above me
*I search myself I want you to find me
I forget myself I want you to remind me* 

_I don't want anybody else_
When I think about you I touch myself
Ooh I don't want anybody else Oh no, oh no, oh no 

You're the one who makes me come running
You're the sun who makes me shine
When you're around I'm always laughing
I want to make you mine

I close my eyes And see you before me
Think I would die If you were to ignore me
A fool could see Just how much I adore you
I get down on my knees I do anything for you 

I don't want anybody else
When I think about you I touch myself
Ooh I don't want anybody else
Oh no, oh no, oh no

I love myself I want you to love me
When I feel down I want you above me
I search myself I want you to find me
I forget myself I want you to remind me

I don't want anybody else
And when I think about you I touch myself
I don't want anybody else 
Oh no, oh no, oh no


*I want you
I don't want anybody else*
and when i think about you I touch myself
OO OO OO-OO Ahhhhh

I don't want anybody else
When i think about you I touch myself
I don't want anybody else 
When i think about you I touch myself
I touch myself

I don't want anybody else 
When I think about you I touch myself.”

----------


## Citizen X

Candy Girl: New Edition: 1983
If you matriculated in 1991, class of 1991, then you no doubt were introduced to Bubble Gum Pop at a very tender age with New Additions Candy Girl, the video may seem silly now, but the words are timeless…



“My girl's like candy
a candy treat
She knocks me right off of my feet.
She's so fine as can be
I know this girl is meant for me.

(Chorus)
Candy girl
you are my world
You look so sweet
you're my special treat.
Candy girl
all I want to say
When you're with me you brighten up my day

(Verse 1)
All I know when I'm with you
You make me feel so good through and through
The way you walk and the way you talk
You always look so good
You make me forget my thoughts.


Do you really love me? Do you really love me?
Don't you really care? Don't you really care?
Do you really need me? Do you really need me?

(Verse 2)
And will you always be there?
Ev'ry night and ev'ry day I'm always thinking of you in ev'ry way.
All I know when I'm with you
you make me feel so good through and through

(Chorus)
Candy girl
you are my world
You're ev'rything
you're ev'rything
you're ev'rything to me.
Candy girl
all I want to say
I need your love each and everyday day.


Hey fellas ! What? Check out Mike and Bobbie's ladies - Ooh!
And we'll check out Rikki and Ralph! Ooh!
What about Ronnie's? She's bad
she's bad I know she's bad.

She walks so fast
she looks so sweet
She makes my heart actually skip a beat.

My girl's the best and that's no lie 
she tells me that I'm her only guy.

That might be true but my girl's a joy
she don't play around
She's right to the point.

My girl's like candy
a candy treat
she knocks me right off of my feet.

Oh Candy
your love's so sweet
oh Candy
my special treat.

CANDY!!
you're my candy
CANDY GIRL!!
Candy
CANDY!!
you're my candy
CANDY GIRL!!
candy

candy girl
you are my world
I need your love each and ev'ry day.
Candy girl
all I want to say
You're ev'rything
you're ev'rything
you're ev'rything to me.
Candy girl
you are my world
I need your love each and ev'ry day. . . .
Candy girl
I need it
need it
need it
need it
need it ev'ry day.”

----------


## Citizen X

> Hand on your heart: Kylie Minogue: 1988
> 
> Britney Spears went straight from the Mickey Mouse club to the strip club!!!! To play slut is very easy, you simply have to take off your clothes on stage, now wheres the trill there! What cannot be seen is far more revealing and compelling than what can be seen..
> Girly Girl!! I personally like girly girl in a woman! To pull off girly girl in a music video is a daunting task especially if youve got that stripper slutty attitude
> *Girly girl* is a slang term for a girl or woman who chooses to dress and behave in an especially feminine style, such as wearing pink, using make-up, *dressing in skirts, dresses and blouses, and talking about relationships and other activities* which are associated with the traditional gender role of a girl.
> Though the term is sometimes used as a term of disdain, it can also be used in a more positive way, particularly in terms of exploring one of a range of gender positions. Being a 'girly girl' can then be seen as a fluid and partially embodied position - a form of discourse taken up, discarded or modified for tactical/strategic ends.[1]
> In 1988 Kylie Minogue had to pull off  Girly Girl, in an authentic manner in the 80s music video  Hand on your heart. This involved various facial expressions, all sorts of bodily movements and genuine girly girl, attitude! The obligatory hand movements and her punch line,  Look me in the eye and tell me you dont need my love??
> She didnt have to parade in her underwear to crate sex appeal. My eyes were in the usual places, cleavage and groin area! Its a guy thing!
> *I proudly give you a textbook example of  Girly Girl.
> ...


Definately worth revisiting!! This girly girly concept in a woman is much sought after, that is from the perspective of my peeps and I...

----------


## Citizen X

> *A Walk to remember: Scene where ‘Someday we’ll know is played’, clip where New Radicals, ‘Someday we’ll know is played.’
> *
> How to win a chick’s heart poor boy style! Okay, so you can’t dance to save your life, but your chick would like to have a dance with her guy! What do you do? Simple: Go to your mom and ask her to teach you to dance…
> ‘Mom, can you do me a favour..?”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Overkill? Definately!!! These next 2 posts are to pay homage to the sheer magic of this one movie! A singular pleasure indeed! Jamie, if only you were an existing person!!!!
Continues next page..... :Cool:

----------


## Citizen X

A walk to Remember: Movie Clip


Alternate version of " Someday we'll know."

----------


## Citizen X

A walk to remember: Dancing in the Moonlight: Toploader



Continues next page...

----------


## Citizen X

A walk to remember: Two places at once

----------


## Citizen X

Take on me: A-Ha:1985
This is one of my favourite music videos of the 80’s, the music video and cativates imagination..
This song and music video is as meaningful for me today as it was in 1985 when I first heard it…
“The video used a pencil-sketch animation / live-action combination called rotoscoping,[14] in which the live-action footage is traced-over frame by frame to give the characters realistic movements.[14][15] Approximately 3,000 frames were rotoscoped, which took 16 weeks to complete.[16][17]
The video's main theme is a romantic fantasy narrative.[18] It begins with a montage of pencil drawings in a comic book style representing motorcycle racing, in which the hero, played by Morten Harket, is pursued by two opponents, one of whom is played by English actor Philip Jackson. It then cuts to a scene in a cafe, in which a young woman, played by Bunty Bailey (Harket's girlfriend at the time),[13] is seen drinking coffee and reading the comic book in a coffee shop. As the girl reads, the waitress brings her the bill. The comic's hero, after winning the race, seemingly winks at the girl from the page. His pencil-drawn hand reaches out of the comic book, inviting the girl into it. Once inside, she too appears in the pencil-drawn form, as he sings to her and introduces her to his black-and-white world.
Meanwhile, back in the restaurant, the waitress returns to find that the girl is not there. Believing that the girl has left without paying the bill, she angrily crumples and throws the girl's comic book into a bin. This makes Harket's two opposing drivers reappear, armed with a large pipe wrench and apparently aggressive. Harket punches one of the thugs and retreats with the girl into a maze of paper. Arriving at a dead end, he tears a hole in the paper wall so that the girl can escape as the menacing opposing drivers close in on him. The girl, now back in the real world and found lying beside the bin to the surprise of restaurant guests and staff, grabs the comic from the bin and runs home, where she attempts to smooth out the creases to learn what happens next.
The next panel shows Harket lying seemingly lifeless, and the girl begins to cry. But he wakes up and tries to break out of his comic-book frames. At the same time, his image appears in the girl's hallway, seemingly torn between real and comic form, hurling himself repeatedly against walls as he attempts to shatter his two-dimensional barrier. He escapes from the comic book by becoming human and stands up. Smiling, the girl walks towards him and he embraces her (this final scene is based on the 1980 movie _Altered States_[13]). The video story is effectively concluded in the intro sequence of its successor, _The Sun Always Shines On TV_.”[1]




“We're talking away
I don't know what
I'm to say
I'll say it anyway
Today's another day to find you
Shying away
I'll be coming for your love, OK?

Take on me (take on me)
Take me on (take on me)
I'll be gone
In a day or two

So needless to say
I'm odds and ends
But I'll Be
Stumbling away
Slowly learning that life is OK.

Say after me:
"It's no better to be safe than sorry."

Take on me (take on me)
Take me on (take on me)
I'll be gone
In a day or two

Oh, the things that you say
Is it life or
Just to play my worries away?
You're all the things
I've got to remember
You're shying away
I'll be coming for you anyway

Take on me (take on me)
Take me on (take on me)
I'll be gone
In a day...
(Take on me, take on me)
(Take me on, take on me)
I'll be gone (take on me)
In a day.”


[1] Vide: Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Take_on_Me. Accessed 31 January 2013

----------


## Plumbing Supplies

NO ONE can/will EVER replace ELvis..... :Boxing: Dont even say that... :Taz:

----------

Citizen X (31-Jan-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> NO ONE can/will EVER replace ELvis.....Dont even say that...


Suspicious minds; Elvis Presley: 1969

I hold Elvis Presley in high regard purely because he accepted the LORD as his saviour, despite hgis lifestyle, and released many gospel songs…My favourite Elvis Presley song remains suspicious minds :Cool: 



“We're caught in a trap
I can't walk out
Because I love you too much baby

Why can't you see
What you're doin' to me
When you don't believe a word I say?

We can't go on together
With suspicious minds (Suspicious minds)
And we can't build our dreams
On suspicious minds

So, if an old friend I know
Drops by to say hello
Would I still see suspicion in your eyes?

Here we go again
Askin' where I've been
You can't see these tears are real
I'm cryin' (Yes, I'm cryin')

We can't go on together
With suspicious minds (Suspicious minds)
And we can't build our dreams
On suspicious minds

Oh let our love survive
Ah dry the tears from your eyes
Let's don't let a good thing die

When honey, you know
I've never lied to you
Mm, mm, mm, mm, mm
Yeah, yeah

We're caught in a trap
I can't walk out
Because I love you too much baby

Why can't you see
What you're doin' to me
When you don't believe a word I say?

Now don't you know I'm
Caught in a trap
I can't walk out
Because I love you too much baby”

----------


## Blurock

I never liked Elvis (doing all those crap movies and the doo wah backings) until I heard this number. 

His Vegas shows were pure showmanship. One of the best voices and a great stage personality. So slick and professional. Elvis did everything from beebop rock to gospel and country - and he did it better than anyone else. Long live the King!

----------


## jeriel01

I am impressed. Love the old music

----------

Citizen X (01-Feb-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> I am impressed. Love the old music


A very good afternoon to you Jerel,

Welcome to TFSA :Thumbup: 
If you genuinely impressed, make a contribution, post some of the lyrics of your favourite songs, tell us about the memories it ignites etc. :Cool:

----------


## Citizen X

*Fame: Irene Cara:1980*


*In* my humble opinion, you can’t re-do a movie like fame with any credibility or justice!
Take this one scene for instance, a working class dad so very proud of his son Bruno rocks up to his son’s college with his taxi. He has these horn speakers on top of his car, he then blasts his son’s song..this is an extract


Bruno:That's my music.(Bruno hears his song play, the tape isn’t ready and he genuinely thinks someone stole his song, little did he know that his daddy was just so very proud of him!!_                   

That lunatic stole my tape.Wow, that's me.   

*Dad:That's my son's music! My son Bruno. Bruno Martelli!*
He wrote the music.Today,  46th  Street tomorrow, Madison Square Garden.

Bruno:-Papa, what are you doing?

-Bruno!
Bruno:You've lost your mind. You're crazy.Those tapes aren't ready.

Dad:Look at the people.They don't know it's not ready. Look at it, they like it!Bruno, they like it! Bruno!

Some punk(in a truck) trying to stop the music-*Hey, yo!*

Dad-Huh?
Punk: Move your f........ parade!

Punk:What do you think this is,  th Avenue? Back it up!


 
Dad: I'll kick your ass, buddy!

Who do you think you are?

And dad gives the punky a good old fashioned beating while people go crazy for Bruno, a grassroots kid’s song!!!!



"Baby look at me
And tell me what you see 
*You ain't seen the best of me yet 
Give me time I'll make you forget the rest* 

I got more in me 
And you can set it free 
I can catch the moon in my hands 
Don't you know who I am 

Remember my name 
Fame 

I'm gonna live forever 
I'm gonna learn how to fly 
High 

I feel it coming together 
People will see me and cry 
Fame 

I'm gonna make it to heaven 
Light up the sky like a flame 
Fame 

I'm gonna live forever 
Baby remember my name 

Remember 
Remember 
Remember 
Remember 
Remember 
Remember 
Remember 
Remember 

*Baby hold me tight 
Cause you can make it right 
You can shoot me straight to the top 
Give me love and take all I've got to give* 

Baby I'll be tough 
Too much is not enough 
I'll grab your heart til it breaks 
Ooo I got what it takes 

Fame 
I'm gonna live forever 
I'm gonna learn how to fly 
High 

I feel it coming together 
People will see me and cry 
Fame 

I'm gonna make it to heaven 
Light up the sky like a flame 
Fame 

I'm gonna live forever 
Baby remember my name 

Remember 
Remember 
Remember 
Remember 
Remember 
Remember 
Remember 

Fame 
I'm gonna live forever 
I'm gonna learn how to fly 
High 

I feel it coming together 
People will see me and cry 
Fame 

I'm gonna make it to heaven 
Light up the sky like a flame 
Fame 

I'm gonna live forever 
Baby remember my name 

Remember 
Remember 
Remember 
Remember 
Remember 
Remember 
Remember 
Remember 

Remember my name 

Fame 
I'm gonna live forever 
I'm gonna learn how to fly 
High 

I feel it coming together 
People will see me and cry 
Fame 

I'm gonna make it to heaven 
Light up the sky like a flame 
Fame 

I'm gonna live forever 
Baby remember my name 

Fame 
I'm gonna live forever 
I'm gonna learn how to fly 
High 

I feel it coming together 
People will see me and cry 
Fame”

----------


## Citizen X

*Fame: Irene Cara:1980*


*In* my humble opinion, you can’t re-do a movie like fame with any credibility or justice!
Take this one scene for instance, a working class dad so very proud of his son Bruno rocks up to his son’s college with his taxi. He has these horn speakers on top of his car, he then blasts his son’s song..this is an extract


Bruno:That's my music.(Bruno hears his song play, the tape isn’t ready and he genuinely thinks someone stole his song[one that he wrote the words and music to], little did he know that his daddy was just so very proud of him!!_ 

That lunatic stole my tape.Wow, that's me. 

*Dad:That's my son's music! My son Bruno. Bruno Martelli!*
He wrote the music.Today, 46th Street tomorrow, Madison Square Garden.

Bruno:-Papa, what are you doing?

-Bruno!
Bruno:You've lost your mind. You're crazy.Those tapes aren't ready.

Dad:Look at the people.They don't know it's not ready. Look at it, they like it!Bruno, they like it! Bruno!

Some punk(in a truck) trying to stop the music-*Hey, yo!*

Dad-Huh?
Punk: Move your f........ parade!

Punk:What do you think this is, th Avenue? Back it up!



Dad: I'll kick your ass, buddy!

Who do you think you are?

And dad gives the punk a good old fashioned beating while people go crazy for Bruno, a grassroots kid’s song!!!!



"Baby look at me
And tell me what you see 
*You ain't seen the best of me yet 
Give me time I'll make you forget the rest* 

I got more in me 
And you can set it free 
I can catch the moon in my hands 
Don't you know who I am 

Remember my name 
Fame 

I'm gonna live forever 
I'm gonna learn how to fly 
High 

I feel it coming together 
People will see me and cry 
Fame 

I'm gonna make it to heaven 
Light up the sky like a flame 
Fame 

I'm gonna live forever 
Baby remember my name 

Remember 
Remember 
Remember 
Remember 
Remember 
Remember 
Remember 
Remember 

*Baby hold me tight 
Cause you can make it right 
You can shoot me straight to the top 
Give me love and take all I've got to give* 

Baby I'll be tough 
Too much is not enough 
I'll grab your heart til it breaks 
Ooo I got what it takes 

Fame 
I'm gonna live forever 
I'm gonna learn how to fly 
High 

I feel it coming together 
People will see me and cry 
Fame 

I'm gonna make it to heaven 
Light up the sky like a flame 
Fame 

I'm gonna live forever 
Baby remember my name 

Remember 
Remember 
Remember 
Remember 
Remember 
Remember 
Remember 

Fame 
I'm gonna live forever 
I'm gonna learn how to fly 
High 

I feel it coming together 
People will see me and cry 
Fame 

I'm gonna make it to heaven 
Light up the sky like a flame 
Fame 

I'm gonna live forever 
Baby remember my name 

Remember 
Remember 
Remember 
Remember 
Remember 
Remember 
Remember 
Remember 

Remember my name 

Fame 
I'm gonna live forever 
I'm gonna learn how to fly 
High 

I feel it coming together 
People will see me and cry 
Fame 

I'm gonna make it to heaven 
Light up the sky like a flame 
Fame 

I'm gonna live forever 
Baby remember my name 

Fame 
I'm gonna live forever 
I'm gonna learn how to fly 
High 

I feel it coming together 
People will see me and cry 
Fame”

----------


## Citizen X

Je Ne Sais Pas Pourquoi: Kylie Minogue 1988

My inspiration for this post is a woman in a dress that I happened upon today at the Clicks store at Trade Route Mall Lenasia.

After careful circumspection of the fairer sex in this mall, I seen what I’m used to seeing, woman scantily dressed(Not complaining, it's just that there's nothing out of the ordinary with such attire). This is what I always see. The emphasis seems to be on cleavage showing itself partly off. I’m used to this, this is the norm. It’s the tautology of the way most chicks dress here on weekends. It’s not unusual to see this. Now, take this lady is this dress, she stood out immediately! She stood out not because I have an eye for a pretty woman nor because I tend to be hypocritical of the fairer sex but rather because she chose to wear a dress she stood out! ( Now, I must confess she would look good in a nurse outfit, but that’s another fantasy! Don’t want to scare the children!)
Perhaps it’s just me, but what cannot be seen on a woman are far more revealing and teasing than what can actually be seen. I think my euphemism is apt!
She took me way back to 1988 and a music video of Kylie Minogue Je Ne Sais Pas Pourquoi, in which Kylie is attired in a dress and dances exquisitely with a man . The dress, the heels, the mannerism is much sought after.
“Je Ne Sais Pas Pourquoi" is a pop ballad song, which is also inspired by minor teen-pop and dance-pop styles, which features instrumentals including drum machine, synthesizers and some minor guitar riffs. A substantially different early demo version of "Je Ne Sais Pas Pourquoi" is known to exist, although it has never been officially released. This version is said to have a completely different intro and is of a slightly faster tempo and has a stronger beat.[1]”
Album cover[2]
Allow me to repay the favour by proudly giving you Kylie Minogue Je Ne Sais Pas Pourquoi: 1988




“Rain falling down
Another minute passes by
I wait for you
But this time I won't cry
Where are you now
Are you with another love
It's not the first time
You stood me up and let me down


I'm wondering why
I still love you
Je ne sais pas pourquoi
I still want you
Je ne sais pas pourquoi


Lights about town
Expect me just to hang around
And you never call
You just stand me up and let me down


All through the night
I wanted you to come around
I wait too long
I know you're gonna let me down.”




[1] Vide: Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Je_Ne_Sais_Pas_Pourquoi. Accessed 2 February 2013




[2]Supra n 1

----------


## Citizen X

That’s what friends are for: Dionne Warwick & Friends: 1985
For all my peeps…



Verse 1
“And I 
Never thought I'd feel this way
And as far as I'm concerned I'm glad I got the chance to say
That I do believe I love you 

And if I should ever go away
Well then close your eyes and try to feel the way we do today
And than if you can't remember.....


Chorus
Keep smilin'
Keep shinin'

Knowin' you can always count on me 
for sure
that's what friends are for

For Good Times And bad times
I'll be on your side forever more
That's what friends are for

Verse 2
Well you came in lovin' me
And now there's so much more I see
And so by the way I thank you....

Ohhh and then 
For the times when we're apart
Well just close your eyes and know
These words are coming from my heart
And then if you can't remember.”

----------


## Blurock

Feeling nostalgic tonight?

Bonnie Raitt & Norah Jones~Tennessee Waltz

http://youtu.be/zzDUi_L6MzA

----------


## Blurock

"http://youtu.be/uuTzxvid5VU"]http://youtu.be/uuTzxvid5VU[/URL]

Cool :Cool:

----------


## Blurock

Stevie Ray Vaughan - Live - MTV Unplugged 1990

http://youtu.be/FQ_DdgxRSak 

To play like this on a 12 string guitar is absolute genius!!  Now you can see why SRV was one of the best guitarists ever.  :Rockon:

----------


## Blurock

Little Wing - SRV


http://youtu.be/5wotUs41HTY

----------


## Blurock

Orianthi - Voodoo Child 

We are always complain and asking what ever happened to good old Rock Music.
Stop bitchin' - the kids are OK and still playing Rock, we just have to listen.

http://youtu.be/mK6tcgsKgps

This chick can play a guitar, wow! :Rockon: 

PS. anyone knows how she did on American Idols?

----------


## Plumbing Supplies

Its been a while - Its me ER Plumbig Supplies - I just lost the ER....

I know you guys liked Demi Moore in Striptease - but I liked this song in particular.... Makes you wanna throw your hand up in the air and dance like they used to in the 90's
...

Seeing that you all so serious and nostaligic....  :Stick Out Tongue: 

A feel good song... Inspirational....

 :Thumbup: 

"Little Bird"


I look up to the little bird
That glides across the sky
He sings the clearest melody
It makes me want to cry
It makes me want to sit right down 
and cry cry cry
I walk along the city streets
So dark with rage and fear
And I...
I wish that I could be that bird
And fly away from here
I wish I had the wings to fly away from here

But my my I feel so low
My my where do I go ?
My my what do I know ?
My my we reap what we sow
They always said that you knew best
But this little bird's fallen out of that nest now
I've got a feeling that it might have been blessed
So I've just got to put these wings to test

For I am just a troubled soul
Who's weighted...
Weighted to the ground
Give me the strength to carry on
Till I can lay this burden down
Give me the strength to lay this burden down down down yeah
Give me the strength to lay it down

But my my I feel so low
My my where do I go ?
My my what do I know ?
My my we reap what we sow
They always said that you knew best
But this little bird's fallen out of that nest now
I've got a feeling that it might have been blessed
So I've just got to put these wings to test

----------

Citizen X (05-Feb-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> Its been a while - Its me ER Plumbig Supplies - I just lost the ER....
> 
> I know you guys liked Demi Moore in Striptease - but I liked this song in particular.... Makes you wanna throw your hand up in the air and dance like they used to in the 90's
> ...
> 
> Seeing that you all so serious and nostaligic.... 
> 
> A feel good song... Inspirational....
> 
> ...


“"*Little Bird*" is a song by the Scottish singer Annie Lennox, and was released as a single in 1993. Taken from her debut solo album, _Diva_ (1992), it was released as a double A-side with "Love Song for a Vampire" (which appeared on the soundtrack for the Francis Ford Coppola film _Bram Stoker's Dracula_). The song also appears in malayalam film _Ekalavyan_ The single peaked at no.3 in the UK.”[1]


[1] Vide Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Bird_(Annie_Lennox_song). Accessed 5 February 2013

----------


## Blurock

Black Magic Woman

Real magic by Carlos, the king of Latin Rock 

http://youtu.be/eaKnRUfh_5I

----------

Citizen X (06-Feb-13)

----------


## Blurock

More Latin rythyms. I just love this music!

"Corazón Espinado" (English: "Pierced Heart") is a song by Santana and Fher Olvera of the Latin rock group Maná. The song was written, produced and sung by Fher Olvera, and co-produced by Alex González. It was released on the Santana album Supernatural in 1999, and became a massive hit in Spanish-speaking countries. It won the "Record of the Year" and "Best Rock Performance by a Duo or Group" at the 2000 Latin Grammy Awards. In addition, Santana and Maná performed the song at the Latin Grammys. Wikipedia

Carlos enjoying himself, but watch the antics of the drummer! :Cool: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFO0Nrr5z-U

----------

Citizen X (06-Feb-13)

----------


## Citizen X

Volare: English Translation
Volare: Gypsy Kings: 1989
This song has a history! It reminds me of ‘somebody!” Just kidding, it does have a history!
The song was initially called ‘*Nel blu dipinto di blu,’ which means ‘On the Blue, Painted Blue.’ It was first released in 1958. It was made popular by the Gypsy Kings in 1989.*
*I love this song.*



“Penso che sogno così
non ritorni mai più,
mi dipingevo le mani e la faccia di blu,
poi d'improvviso venivo dal vento rapito,
e incominciavo a volare nel cielo infinito. 
Volare, oh oh,
cantare, oh oh oh oh.
Nel blu dipinto di blu,
felice di stare lassù. 
E volavo volavo felice
più in alto del sole ed ancora più su
mentre il mondo pian piano spariva
lontano laggiù.
Una musica dolce suonava soltanto per me. 
Volare, oh oh
cantare, oh oh oh oh.
Nel blu dipinto di blu
felice di stare lassù 
Ma tutti i sogni nell'alba svaniscon perché
quando tramonta la luna li porta con sé,
Ma io continuo a sognare negli occhi tuoi belli
che sono blu come un cielo trapunto di stelle... 
Volare, oh oh
cantare, oh oh oh oh;
Nel blu degli occhi tuoi blu
felice di stare quaggiù 
E continuo a volare felice
più in alto del sole ed ancora più su
mentre il mondo pian piano scompare
negli occhi tuoi blu
La tua voce è una musica dolce
che suona per me. 
Volare, oh oh
cantare, oh oh oh oh.
Nel blu degli occhi tuoi blu
felice di stare quaggiù”

*English Translation
*
To Fly
I think, a similar dream
Will never return.
I painted hands and face in the blue
And then suddenly the wind kidnapped me
And I began to fly in an infinite sky.
To fly,
To sing
In the blue, painted in the blue,
I am happy to be above.
And I flew, flew happy
Higher the sun and even higher
While the world disappeared slowly
Far away down.
*A sweet music played only for me*.
*But all my dreams disappeared at the daybreak because
When the moon sets, it brings them with itself.
But I continue dreaming about your beautiful eyes
Which are blue as the sky embroidered with stars...*
To fly,
To sing
In the blue, painted in the blue,
I am happy to be above.
And I flew, flew happy
Higher the sun and even higher
While the world disappeared slowly
In your blue eyes.
Your voice is a sweet music
Which plays for me.
To fly,
To sing
In the blue of your blue eyes,
I am happy to be here down.

----------

Blurock (06-Feb-13)

----------


## Blurock

Volare. I remember the song from my childhood. I think my parents had the record (1958?). :Wink:

----------

Citizen X (09-Feb-13)

----------


## Citizen X

Human: Human League: 1986
‘I'm only human, of flesh and blood I'm made, Human
Born to make mistakes’ 



“Come on, baby, dry your eyes
Wipe your tears
Never like to see you cry
Won't you please forgive me ? 

I wouldn't ever try to hurt you
I just needed someone to hold me
*To fill the void while you were gone
To fill this space of emptiness 

*I'm only human
Of flesh and blood I'm made
Human
Born to make mistakes 

So many nights I longed to hold you
So many times I looked and saw your face
Nothing could change the way I feel
No-one else could ever take your place 

I'm only human
Of flesh and blood I'm made
Human
Born to make mistakes 
I am just a man

Please forgive me 

The tears I cry aren't tears of pain
They're only to hide my guilt and shame
I forgive you now I ask the same of you
While we were apart I was human too 

I'm only human
Of flesh and blood I'm made
I am just a man
Human
Born to make mistakes”

----------


## Trickzta

I really like this theme, I’m also passionate about music Vanash but it seems that you’re more passionate than I! 
The group Eric Burdon & the Animals was the third most popular UK Band (in the UK) for some time, only the Beatles & the Stones were more popular. I could search for my source, but took this off the top of my head. 
Guesswork would say that The Who displaced them from third spot eventually.

‘Please Don’t Let Me Be Misunderstood’ was neither an original nor did it make No1 on the charts, it was also covered by a host of different acts, including, Joe Cocker, Gary Moore, Trevor Rabin, Moody Blues, Robben Ford and Cyndi Lauper. Not as well known as the Animal’s version of ‘House Of The Rising Sun’ it is one of my favourites from that era.

http://youtu.be/vstNm5xzuKM

Baby do you understand me now, sometimes I feel a little mad
But don’t you know that no-one alive can always be an angel
When things go wrong I seem to be bad

(chorus) 
But I’m just a soul who’s intentions are good
Oh Lord please don’t let me be misunderstood

Baby sometimes I’m so carefree with a joy that’s hard to hide
And sometimes it seems all I have to do is worry
Then you’re bound to see my other side

(chorus) 
But I’m just a soul who’s intentions are good
Oh Lord please don’t let me be misunderstood

If I seem edgy I want you to know, that I never mean to take it out on you
Life has its problems and l get my share
And that’s one thing I never meant to do, because I love you

Oh, oh baby don’t you know I’m human, have thoughts like any other one
Sometimes I find myself long regretting
Some foolish thing, some little thing I’ve done

(chorus) 
But I’m just a soul who’s intentions are good
Oh Lord please don’t let me be misunderstood

Yes I’m just a soul who’s intentions are good
Oh Lord please don’t let me be misunderstood

Yes I’m just a soul who’s intentions are good
Oh Lord please don’t let me be misunderstood

----------

Citizen X (16-Feb-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> I really like this theme, I’m also passionate about music Vanash but it seems that you’re more passionate than I! 
> The group Eric Burdon & the Animals was the third most popular UK Band (in the UK) for some time, only the Beatles & the Stones were more popular. I could search for my source, but took this off the top of my head. 
> Guesswork would say that The Who displaced them from third spot eventually.
> 
> ‘Please Don’t Let Me Be Misunderstood’ was neither an original nor did it make No1 on the charts, it was also covered by a host of different acts, including, Joe Cocker, Gary Moore, Trevor Rabin, Moody Blues, Robben Ford and Cyndi Lauper. Not as well known as the Animal’s version of ‘House Of The Rising Sun’ it is one of my favourites from that era.
> 
> http://youtu.be/vstNm5xzuKM
> 
> Baby do you understand me now, sometimes I feel a little mad
> ...


Good evening Trickzta,

I love this song as well! THis is one thread that is bound to unite all of us as we all love music, it doesn't matter what genre it is, music unites as opposes to divides..

----------

Trickzta (17-Feb-13)

----------


## Citizen X

December 63: Four Seasons : 1975



“Oh, what a night, late December back in '63
What a very special time for me
As I remember what a night!

Oh what a night,
You know I didn't even know her name
But I was never gonna be the same
What a lady, what a night!

Oh, I got a funny feeling when she walked in the room
And I, as I recall it ended much too soon

Oh what a night,
Hypnotizing, mesmerizing me
She was everything I dreamed she'd be
Sweet surrender, what a night!

I felt a rush like a rolling bolt of thunder
Spinning my head around and taking my body under

(Oh what a night!)

Oh, I got a funny feeling when she walked in the room
And I, as I recall it ended much too soon

Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit
Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit
Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit
Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit

Oh what a night,
Why'd it take so long to see the light?
Seemed so wrong, but now it seems so right
What a lady, what a night!

I felt a rush like a rolling bolt of thunder
Straining my head around and taking my body under

(Oh what a night!)

I felt a rush like a rolling bolt of thunder
straining my head around and taking my body under
Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit
Oh what a night! Doo dit doo dit dit doo dit doo dit dit”

----------


## Citizen X

Billy Joel Uptown girl: 1983
How to win a chick’s heart poor boy style
“The lyrics describe a working-class "downtown man" attempting to woo a wealthy "uptown girl."[1]



“Uptown girl
She's been living in her uptown world
I bet she never had a backstreet guy
I bet her mama never told her why

I'm gonna try for an uptown girl
She's been living in her white bread world
As long as anyone with hot blood can
And now she's looking for a downtown man
That's what I am

And when she knows what
She wants from her time
And when she wakes up
And makes up her mind

She'll see I'm not so tough
Just because
I'm in love with an uptown girl

You know I've seen her in her uptown world
She's getting tired of her high class toys
And all her presents from her uptown boys
She's got a choice

Uptown girl
You know I can't afford to buy her pearls
But maybe someday when my ship comes in
She'll understand what kind of guy I've been
And then I'll win

And when she's walking
She's looking so fine
And when she's talking
She'll say that she's mine

She'll say I'm not so tough
Just because
I'm in love
With and uptown girl

She's been living in her white bread world
As long as anyone with hot blood can
And now she's looking for a downtown man
That's what I am

Uptown girl
She's my uptown girl
You know I'm in love
With an uptown girl
My uptown girl
You know I'm in love
With an uptown girl
My uptown girl “


[1]Vide: Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uptown_Girl. Accessed 17 February 2013

----------


## Trickzta

Music is food for the soul, this next choice is from when I was 2 bricks and a tickey high, remember the tickey? Remember this classic? Vanash you’ve brought magic to life, I’ve got many, many songs that are waiting to be part of this walk down memory lane, I have to eeny, meeny, miney, mo to choose which one to post. Thanks for the memories.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xe8Dhcqz_pE The Flames For Your Precious Love 
Blondie ended up doing numerous shows with the Strolling Bones (Blurock's not far off the mark name for Dem Stones) Peace.

----------


## Blurock

Up town girl was an excellent song, but it had a certain irritation quality which I have not been able to pinpoint exactly. It is also used very effectively in places such as malls where they don't want young people to hang around. As soon as "Up town girl" starts playing, the rough ous leave.

Trickzta, the Animals and the Who has always been some of my favourite bands. Maybe because they were not so commercial, but I think the Blues influences fell easier on my ear than bubblegum pop. 

I've just picked up an Animals CD for R29 at Musica. Shows you what a rip-off the music industry has become - selling CD's at R169 - R280! One I can recommend is The Who Live at Leeds. (earlier on this thread). Will be magic if you can get the DVD.

This one has been an all time favourite - long version so that you can totally immerse yourself in the music;




...and all he left us, was alone! A poor boy's cry as in The Boxer (I am just a poor boy...) and House of the Rising Sun (...the ruin of many a poor boy).

Enjoy! :Wink:

----------

Citizen X (17-Feb-13)

----------


## Blurock

Stevie Ray Vaughan. 1954 - 1990. We miss life without him.

----------

Citizen X (17-Feb-13)

----------


## Citizen X

My Girl: Temptations: 1964



I got sunshine,
On a cloudy day.
When it's cold outside,
I've got the month of may. Well
I guess you'd say,
What can make me feel this way?

My girl, my girl, my girl.
Talkin' 'bout my girl.
My girl!

I've got so much honey,
The bees envy me.
I've got a sweeter song,
Than the birds in the trees.
Well, I guess you'd say,
What can make me feel this way?

Ooo-oo, hoo-oo.

I don't need no money,
Fortune or fame.
I got all the riches baby,
One man can claim.
Well, I guess you'd say,
What can make me feel this way?

I got sunshine on a cloudy day
I've even got the month of May with my girl.

----------


## Citizen X

> Music is food for the soul, this next choice is from when I was 2 bricks and a tickey high, remember the tickey? Remember this classic? Vanash you’ve brought magic to life, I’ve got many, many songs that are waiting to be part of this walk down memory lane, I have to eeny, meeny, miney, mo to choose which one to post. Thanks for the memories.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xe8Dhcqz_pE The Flames For Your Precious Love 
> Blondie ended up doing numerous shows with the Strolling Bones (Blurock's not far off the mark name for Dem Stones) Peace.


Trickzta, you've just demonstrated age old truism: namely that we can all sing together, we can all enjoy music together, music is important to mankind and perhaps more importantly it brings back memories. Every song that I've posted here is intrinsically linked to so many good memories :Big Grin: Please post your favourite classics here, share your memories with us...

----------

Trickzta (17-Feb-13)

----------


## Citizen X

Tec0
A special dedication to Tec0, an individual who contributed substantially to this thread!!! Tec0, I know you appreciate the tunes of the 80's, I suspect that Piano Fantasia's Song for Denise may bring back some good memories...sometimes it's the memories that keep me going in this life.

----------

Blurock (17-Feb-13)

----------


## Blurock

The Flames actually broke up after they started playing with the Beach Boys in the UK and Ricky and Blondie joined them in LA. Steve Fataar is still on the music scene in Durban. Steve's daughter, Tamara is building a musical career and is playing gigs here.

The Flames introduced me to Soul music. The Atlantic label was big in the seventies and there was a promotional LP "Atlantic is Soul" with Aretha Franklin, Otis Redding, Percy Sledge, Sly and the Family Stone, Hooker T & The MG's and some others that I can't remember. The record was a jol. Most of the numbers were covered by the Flames, but only better. Their last number, recorded in the UK was "See the light" and they were regarded as the new Beatles. A petition to re-issue the album has so far been unsuccessful because the Beach Boys would not release the rights to Steve Fataar. They are not interested in releasing it themselves, so stalemate. Music is the loser  :Frown:

----------

Trickzta (18-Feb-13)

----------


## Trickzta

Yeah Blurock the music business is just that “business”. Big label companies sign up bands & then dictate to them about how they should sound & what songs they should sing. They end up sounding the same as others in the same Genre, The Clash is one example. Their live act is the real deal. 
Only those credited with writing the music or lyrics get royalties, in theory anyway. It’s been the cause of much ill feeling & the splitting up of bands, or members leaving the band because of their contribution not being credited & the main members getting all the royalties. 

The Beach Boys had the Flames change their name to Flame & then as you say they slipped of the screen. An excellent soul group they were World Class. Blondie plays guitar, piano & maybe other instruments too, and he also sings on a couple of Stones albums & he’s been on a few tours with the Glimmer Twins. I believe that he does not get the credit he should, as is the case with many musicians involved with the Stones.

Believe is part of this next song I love, it is not really that old but I enjoy closing my eyes & relaxing, while Lenny Kravitz plays “Believe”

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNaDg...0AB55C&index=5 

I am you and you are me 
Why's that such a mystery ? 
If you want it you got to believe 
Who are we ? 
We're who we are 
Riding on this great big star 
We've got to stand up if we're gonna be free yeah 

If you want it you got to believe 
Believe in yourself 
'Cause it's all just a game 
We just want to be loved 

The Son of God is in your face 
Offering us eternal grace 
If you want it you've got to believe 
'Cause being free is just a state of mind 
We'll one day leave this all behind 
Just put your faith in God 
And one day you'll see it 
If you want it you got it 
You just got to believe 
Believe in yourself 
'Cause it's all just a game 
We just want to be loved 

The future's in our present hands 
Let's reach right in 
Let's understand 
If you want it you've got to believe yeah 

If you want it you got it 
You just got to believe 
Believe in yourself yeah 
'Cause it's all just a game 
We just want to be loved

Thanks again Vanash, it’s a kind of magic to have music from the last century brought to life again. Hope you enjoy this one. 

“Live at Leeds” is often quoted as the defining album of the early days of “Underground Music”. It’s in my top three live albums of all time. I had the vinyl & now have the CD. Magic Bus, Summertime Blues – sherbet the whole damn album is timeless. The loudest R’n’R band in the world at one time & one of the best.

----------


## Trickzta

I’m not really a fan of female vocalists, in general. Tina Turner is dynamite, Annie Lennox Rox, Janis Joplin is legend & there are others that I like. Lita Ford is one of them, I’ve added a rather long bio from the ‘net’, please excuse this indulgence, I have no plans to do this often, and then not such a long one if I do. I did it for those, if there are any, lol, that aren’t familiar with Lita’s music. Most people I speak to have never heard of her. Ozzy Osborne co-wrote this song. Hope you like it. We used to call her ‘3 Lita Ford’.

 Lita Ford -  if I close my eyes forever. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zy3fJ...EE2910130AB55C 

Baby
I get so scared inside, and I don't really understand 
Is it love that's on my mind, or is it fantasy? 
Heaven 
Is in the palm of my hand, and it's waiting here for you 
What am I supposed to do with a childhood tragedy? 

If I close my eyes forever 
Will it all remain unchanged? 
If I close my eyes forever 
Will it all remain the same? 

Sometimes 
It's hard to hold on 
So hard to hold on to my dreams 
It isn't always what it seems 
When you're face to face with me 

You're like a dagger 
And stick me in the heart 
And taste the blood from my blade 
And when we sleep, would you shelter me 
In your warm and darkened grave? 

If I close my eyes forever 
Will it all remain unchanged? 
If I close my eyes forever 
Will it all remain the same? 

Will you ever take me? 
No, I just can't take the pain 
But would you ever trust me? 
No, I'll never feel the same, Oh 

I know I've been so hard on you 
I know I've told you lies 
If I could have just one more wish 
I'd wipe the cobwebs from my eyes 

If I close my eyes forever 
Will it all remain unchanged? 
If I close my eyes forever 
Will it all remain the same? 

Close your eyes 
Close your eyes 
You gotta close your eyes for me


Lita Ford (born , 1958) is a British-born, American rock musician and singer who was the lead guitarist for The Runaways and achieved popularity for her solo career during the 1980s.
Biography: Early life; Ford was born Carmelita Rossanna Ford to a British father and an Italian mother in London, England. She moved with her family to the United States at age 4. She began playing the guitar at age 11. Her vocal range is mezzo-soprano.

In 1975 at the age of 17 she joined the all-female rock band The Runaways, for whom she played lead guitar.

Solo career; After the group split in 1979, she began a solo career. Her first album, Out for Blood including the title single was released in 1983 and had no luck on the charts. The next effort, Dancin' on the Edge of 1984 got a moderate success. It included the single "Fire In My Heart" which reached the Top 10 in several countries. The next single "Gotta Let Go" was one of Ford's biggest hits. It reached Number One on the Mainstream Rock charts.

Ford toured extensively and made several guest appearances on TV shows for the next four years, but had no releases; a follow-up to Dancin' On The Edge, titled The Bride Wore Black, was abandoned and never released due to the fact Ford did not like the production of the album and this upset the head of her record label causing Ford to switch from Mercury Records to RCA Records. By the time Ford returned again, the lighter pop-metal she had long favored had broken through to mainstream audiences, which set the stage for her most commercially successful album, 1988's Lita. With Sharon Osbourne as her manager, and again produced by herself, the album featured four commercial hits, including "Kiss Me Deadly", "Back To The Cave", "Close My Eyes Forever", and "Falling In And Out Of Love" (co-written with Nikki Sixx of M?tley Cr?e). The ballad "Close My Eyes Forever," was a duet with Ozzy Osbourne. It was also her only Top 10 Billboard Hot 100 hit, reaching #8.

Her next release was called Stiletto. It featured the singles "Hungry" and "Lisa" (the second was dedicated to her mother). However this album was not as successful as Dancin' On The Edge andLita.

Ford's next release was Dangerous Curves, which featured her last charting single "Shot Of Poison". Ford's last release would be with ZYX Records and would be titled Black. It failed to repeat the success of 1991's Dangerous Curves.

Ford was asked by VH-1 to be in the cast of "The Surreal Life" for its 7th season, in 2007. She declined.

Ford appears in the 1992 film Highway to Hell as 'The Hitchhiker'.

During her solo years, she was an endorsee of B.C. Rich guitars and used Warlock, Eagle, Mockingbird and Bich single and double-neck models.

In mid June 2008, Ford and her new solo band played several warm up gigs prior to Rocklahoma under the name Kiss Me Deadly in the New York City area.

Return to stage 2008, new album and tour 2009

http:http://www.pryordailytimes.com/local...084100743.html Pryor Daily Times - Lita Ford to play Rocklahoma] In June 2009, Lita began touring the US and Europe, with a new line-up consisting of Ron 'Bumblefoot' Thal (Guns N' Roses guitarist, 2006 - present) on guitar, Dennis Leeflang (Bumblefoot drummer) and PJ Farley on bass (Trixter, Ra) and Michael T. Ross (Angel/XYZ).

Ford will release her new album Wicked Wonderland on October 6, 2009 and will be playing a 75 date tour.

Personal life; Lita Ford is married to Jim Gillette, of the band Nitro. With him she has two sons with their first son having been born on Jim and Lita's third wedding anniversary. She was previously married to W.A.S.P. guitarist Chris Holmes, and was engaged to Black Sabbath leader/guitarist Tony Iommi in the mid-1980s.

In 2010, Ford will be portrayed by actress Scout Taylor-Compton in the movie The Runaways.

Tributes; An achievement in the Xbox 360 version of the video game Guitar Hero II, is titled the "Joan & Lita Award" in tribute to Lita and Joan Jett. It is awarded to two players who can get a 100 note streak in cooperative mode.

Ford will also appear in a support role in the Xbox 360 and Playstation 3 videogame Brutal Legend to be released in October 2009.

Her song, Close My Eyes Forever, was included in Karaoke Revolution: American Idol Encore.

The song "Kiss Me Deadly" was covered in a compilation album called Viva La Internet/Blank CD by Reel Big Fish.

----------


## Citizen X

*What’s love got to do with it : Tina Turner: 1984
*
*


*
“You must understand how the touch of your hand
Makes my pulse react
*That it's only the thrill of boy meeting girl
Opposites attract
It's physical
Only logical
You must try to ignore that it means more than that

*Oh oh
What's love got to do, got to do with it?
What's love but a second hand emotion?
What's love got to do, got to do with it?
Who needs a heart when a heart can be broken?

It may seem to you that I'm acting confused
When you're close to me
If I tend to look dazed I've read it someplace
I've got cause to be
There's a name for it
There's a phrase that fits
But whatever the reason you do it for me

Oh oh
What's love got to do, got to do with it?
What's love but a second hand emotion?
What's love got to do, got to do with it?
Who needs a heart when a heart can be broken?
Huh

I've been taking on a new direction
But I have to say
I've been thinking about my own protectionIt scares me to feel this way

Ho oh
What's love got to do, got to do with it?
What's love but a second hand emotion?
What's love got to do, got to do with it?
Who needs a heart when a heart can be broken?

(What's love?)
Got to do, got to do with it
What's love but a sweet old fashioned notion?
What's love got to do, got to do with it?
Who needs a heart when a heart can be broken?

(What's love?)
Got to do
Huh, got to do with it
(What's love but a second hand emotion?)
What's love got to do, got to do with it?
Who needs a heart when a heart can be broken?
What's love?
(Ooh, ooh)
Got to do it
Got to do it
What's love?
(But a second hand emotion?)

(What's love?)
Got to do
Huh, got to do with it
(What's love but a second hand emotion?)
What's love got to do, got to do with it?
Who needs a heart when a heart can be broken.”

----------

Trickzta (19-Feb-13)

----------


## Blurock

Auntie Tina has always been a favourite. Ever since I heard Nutbush City Limits and some numbers from Sly and the Family Stone (Woodstock festival) :Cool:

----------


## Citizen X

> Auntie Tina has always been a favourite. Ever since I heard Nutbush City Limits and some numbers from Sly and the Family Stone (Woodstock festival)


I envy you in that way, you privy to original Woodstock :Cool:

----------


## Trickzta

Nice song & to think that Tina didn't like it at first & almost didn't release it. I've been a fan of hers from the Ike & Tina Turner days. Did you know that she buys (or used to buy) her wigs from Durban? I love her live version of the Who song 'Acid Queen' & her live version of 'River Deep, Mountain High', she's amazing.

@ Blurock, I just noticed that you said DVD when talking about 'Live at Leeds', wow I never knew that it even existed! I'll keep an eye out for that one.

Take care all.

----------


## Citizen X

> Attachment 3269
> 5. Johnny too bad
> Walking down the road
> With a pistol in your waist
> Johnny you're too bad
> Walking down the road
> With a ratchet in your waist
> Johhny you're too bad
> 
> ...


See next post: Bob Marley's original version of Keep on moving

----------


## Citizen X

*Bob Marley & The Wailers: Keep on moving: 1971

When UB40 redone this classic in 1983 on Labour of Love 1, I immediately took to it, cause I knew where it came from, it came from a true African Herbsman... so for the UB's who are going through a challeging time right now and anyone who's an underdog like me.."Lord, I got to keep on moving LAW is after me!!"




*Lord, I gotta Keep On Moving
Lord, I gotta get on down
Lord, I gotta Keep On Moving
Where I can't be found
Law, they're coming after me

I've been accused of a killing
Lord, knows, I didn't do
They're hanging me, they are willing, yeah
That's why I gotta get on through
Lord, they're coming after me

Lord, I gotta Keep On Moving
Lord, I gotta get on down
Lord, I gotta Keep On Moving
Where I can't be found
Law is coming after me

I've got two boys and a woman
They're just gonna suffer now
Lord, forgive me for not going back
But I'll be there anyhow
I'll be there anyhow

Lord, I gotta Keep On Moving
Lord, I gotta get on down
Lord, I gotta Keep On Moving
Where I can't be found
Law is coming after me

Now maybe someday I'll find a piece of land
Somewhere not by or near anyone
Then I'll send for my love, love, love sweet woman
And my two grown up son's
My two grown up sons

Lord, I gotta Keep On Moving
Lord, I gotta get on down
Lord, I gotta Keep On Moving
Where I can't be found
Law is coming after me

Lord, I gotta Keep On Moving
Lord, I gotta get on down
Lord, I gotta Keep On Moving
Where I can't be found
Law is coming after me

----------


## Trickzta

> I envy you in that way, you privy to original Woodstock


Lol, my younger brother & I  bunked school and hitch hiked to Hillbrow where Woodstock was showing at an independent movie theatre, Bug-house we used to call it, the name of the Bug-house escapes me right now but anyway it was a jol. Mainstream Movie outlets wouldn't screen the movie, but I think the Government of the day was the main reason for that. 

I bought a CD/DVD set about three years ago, I found it in a bargain bin & my kids love watching it, they laugh hilariously at some of the scenes. I have three boys.

Woodstock was a once off occasion that influenced many lives, from students to politicians - in SA we have HoutStok & Oppi-Koppi which don't compare. Joe Cocker was brilliant & he became an Icon after his appearance which earned him millions of new fans.

Peace.

----------


## Blurock

> I envy you in that way, you privy to original Woodstock


Woodstock was indeed a musical milestone. My friends & I saw the Woodstock film at a matinee in Cape Town. Then shortly afterwards attended a 2 day rock festival at Hartleyvale stadium. What a jol! We arrived by train packed with other fans, all in the spirit of the original Woodstock. 

In attendance was most of the top SA bands such as Mcully Workshop, Ballyhoo, Freedom's Children, Omega Ltd, Otis Waygood Blues Band (Zim). Also guys like Gene Rockwell, Jody Wayne & Bobby Angel. A big hit on the Friday night was a new band called Hawk. Dave Ornellas with his booming voice and afro hairstyle introduced African Day. The acoustic/electric art created a visual and musical picture of the threatened village and the feast afterwards. Awesome stuff. The album, African Day, became a hit and "must have" for any serious music follower. Many bands tried to emulate this fusion of rock and African music. As far as I am concerned, only Johnny Clegg and Juluka came close.

On the Saturday night there was a British band called The Diary which rocked up a storm. It is the first time that I saw a guy dance, no rock, a piano right across the stage!

In the true spirit of Woodstock it all went peaceful and we were all brothers and sisters. We left for home Sunday morning. Dirty, hungry and exhausted, but boy, did we have a good time! :Rockon:

----------


## Blurock

African Day by Hawk

One day in the kraal of Thaka....

----------


## Blurock

This one's for The Tricksta - also a Hawk fan it appears. :Cool:

----------

Trickzta (19-Feb-13)

----------


## Blurock

And this one is for all the Flames fans out there. There was a petition to have this album (their last) re-issued, but the Beach Boys are just wiping their arses on the fans.  :Rant1:  I hope they will See The Light someday...

----------

Trickzta (19-Feb-13)

----------


## Trickzta

Freedom's Children, Otis Waygood and Hawk were considered 'cool' in the early 'Out Of Town' Club crowd Josies in the early days. But believe me, Louis Greef of Omega Ltd could swing an axe, he' make that guitar sing.  Braam Malherbe was the drummer for Hawk on some early albums but was  parted ways with Hawk just before their European Tour. Hawk used to play at the Electric Circus which later changed the name to the Palace. The club was an allnighter and when Hawk played 'Here Comes The Sun' you knew it was the last song and the sun was actually coming up.

Freedoms Children spent some time in the UK but were denied work permits because musicians made bad laws in SA. Their music genre was called progressive rock, Hawk was Afro Rock and Otis Waygood Blues Band got their name from a lift company were more blues oriented with a touch of jazz and rock, they were dedicated musicians and a tight outfit. I only remember one of their albums which I might still have in a cardboard carton somewhere in the attic. I should have albums from all three of these groups and a seven single vinyl of Omega Ltd. called 'Um it was the guy that the composer that had to be told the news by Beethoven in Johnny B Goode by Chuck Berry the crazy Rock'n'Roller much admired by The Stones & Beatles in their early days, both bands recordered Chuck's songs, Rock'n'Roll Music (Beatles) & Oh Carol and Little Queeny (Stones) I'm sure there's others, for sure in their early live shows & probably covered on recordings, I'll check up. Peace.

----------

Blurock (20-Feb-13), Citizen X (20-Feb-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> Labour of Love 1:UB40 1983
> 1. Reggae music is engraved on my heart. Its engraved in a wholly original manner. The best way that I can really describe it is that this music was engraved upon my heart by an artist with a broken beer bottle as his painting brush. This broken bottle was cut around my heart several times.Some broken pieces of glass still remain! It was cut in such a way that this music is now part of who I am as a human being. Ill take this music with me to my grave;
> 2. IN the 80s UB40 made what can now be seen as a low budget movie called Labour of Love 1. I can identify with so many aspects of this movie! Ever walked to a party some distance from your home in Winter as a kid just because you knew that a certain chick would be there? Well, I did, and in this movie, there is one classic scene, Ali Campbell does just that, Its Winter and he knows that this chick called Cherry, will be at this party. On approaching the party location, the charismatic sound of Version girl sings out, just the way it supposed to be. This song is best enjoyed on open speakers among like-minded people. This song is the chosen song to play upon Ali entering this party, followed by Sweet Sensation and Cherry Oh Baby.
> 3. Version Girl is a toasting classic, perfectly rendered, two people singing to the very same melody but with different words. Harmonisation at its best. There was just so much to this music that made it special and keeps it special!
> 
> I proudly give you Labour of Love 1
> 
> 1. Cherry Oh Baby
> Cherry oh, Cherry oh, baby.
> ...


See next post.......

----------


## Citizen X

UB40: Sing our own song: 1986
Okay, so the ub’s have been declared bankrupt! I think our government should give them some form of compensation for the role they played in our struggle! UB40 remained true to being an authenticate reggae group in that they sand about love, life, philosophy, politics and they championed the cause of our people during the Apartheid regime! ‘Sing our own song,’ is just one example…




“The great flood of tears that we've cried for our brothers and sisters who've died 
Over four hundred years has washed away our fears 
And strengthened our pride now we turn back the tide 

We will no longer hear your command 
We will seize the control from your hand 
We will fan the flame of our anger and pain 
And you'll feel the shame for what you do in God’s name 

We will fight for the right to be free 
And we will build our own society 
And we will sing, we will sing, we will sing our own song 

*When the ancient drum rhythms ring, the voice of our forefathers sings 
Forward Africa run, our day of freedom has come 
For me and for you, Amanda Awethu 
*
We will fight for the right to be free 
And we will build our own society 
And we will sing, we will sing, we will sing our own song 
And we will fight for the right to be free 
And we will build our own society 
And we will sing, we will sing, we will sing our own song 
And we will fight for the right to be free 
And we will build our own society 
And we will sing, we will sing, we will sing our own song 
And we will fight for the right to be free (Amandla Awethu) 
And we will build our own society (Amandla Awethu) 
And we will sing (Amandla Awethu), we will sing, we will sing our own song (Amandla Awethu) 
And we will fight for the right to be free (Amandla Awethu) 
And we will build our own society (Amandla Awethu) 
*And we will sing (Amandla Awethu), we will sing, we will sing our own song (Amandla Awethu)* 
And we will fight for the right to be free (Amandla Awethu) 
And we will build our own society (Amandla Awethu) 
And we will sing, we will sing, we will sing our own song (Amandla Awethu)”

----------


## Citizen X

*Kylie Minogue: Better the devil you know: 1990
*
An up tempo dance song featuring both Kylie and her sister Danii Minogue moving their bodies exquisitely to some cool music. I know they older now, but I picture both of them just as they were in this music video.

The one lady on TFSA that carries their ‘aura’ is our very own Darkangelyaya(Just check out this lady's smile)…. :Cool: 



“Better the devil you know
Better the devil you know
Better the devil you know
Better the devil you know

Say you won't leave me no more
I'll take you back again
No more excuses no, no
'Cos I've heard them all before
A hundred times or more

I'll forgive and forget
If you say, you'll never go
'Cos it's true what they say
It's better the devil you know

Our love wasn't perfect, I know
I think, I know the score
You say you love me, oh boy
I can't ask for more
I'll come if you should call

I'll forgive and forget
If you say, you'll never go
'Cos it's true what they say
It's better the devil you know

I'll be here every day
Waitin' for your love to show
Yes, it's true what they say
It's better the devil you know

I'll take you back
I'll take you back again
I'll take you back
I'll take you back again

Say you won't leave me no more
I'll take you back again
No more excuses no, no
'Cos I've heard them all before
A hundred times or more

I'll forgive and forget
If you say, you'll never go
'Cos it's true what they say
It's better the devil you know

I'll be here every day
Waitin' for your love to show
Yes, it's true what they say
It's better the devil you know

I'll forgive and forget
If you say, you'll never go
'Cos it's true what they say
It's better the devil you know”

----------

tec0 (21-Feb-13)

----------


## Trickzta

I don't like reggae,
Vanash don't like reggae,

----------


## Citizen X

> I don't like reggae,
> Vanash don't like reggae,


I don't like reggae, I love reggae, but I'll meet you halfway... I suspect that this next tune will be more agreeable for you?
Living on a prayer: Bon Jovi: 1986




“Once upon a time 
Not so long ago 

Tommy used to work on the docks 
Unions been on strike 
He's down on his luck... it's tough, so tough 
Gina works the diner all day 
Working for her man, she brings home her pay 
For love - for love 

She says we've got to hold on to what we've got 
Cause it doesn't make a difference 
If we make it or not 
We've got each other and that's a lot 
For love - well give it a shot 

Chorus: 
Whooah, we're half way there 
Living on a prayer 
Take my hand and we'll make it - I swear 
Living on a prayer 

Tommy's got his six string in hock 
Now he's holding in what he used 
To make it talk - so tough, it's tough 
Gina dreams of running away 
When she cries in the night 
Tommy whispers baby it's okay, someday 

We've got to hold on to what we've got 
Cause it doesn't make a difference 
If we make it or not 
We've got each other and that's a lot 
For love - well give it a shot 


We've got to hold on ready or not 
You live for the fight when it's all that you've got"

----------

tec0 (21-Feb-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Wild Boys: Duran Duran:1984*
 



“The wild boys are calling 
On their way back from the fire 
In august moon's surrender to 
A dust cloud on the rise 
Wild boys fallen far from glory 
Reckless and so hungered 
On the razors edge you trail 
Because there's murder by the roadside 
In a sore afraid new world 

they tried to break us, 
looks like they'll try again 

Wild boys never lose it 
Wild boys never chose this way 
Wild boys never close your eyes 
Wild boys always shine 

You got sirens for a welcome 
There's bloodstain for your pain 
And your telephone been ringing while 
You're dancing in the rain 
Wild boys wonder where is glory 
Where is all you angels 
Now the figureheads have fell 
And lovers war with arrows over 
Secrets they could tell 

they tried to tame you 
looks like they'll try again 

*Wild boys never lose it 
Wild boys never chose this way 
Wild boys never close your eyes 
Wild boys always shine”*

----------

tec0 (21-Feb-13)

----------


## Trickzta

I don't like reggae
Vanash don't  like reggae
We don't  like reggae
We love it
 I was walkin' down the street, concentratin' on truckin' right I heard a dark voice beside of me And I looked 'round in a state of fright I saw four faces, one mad; a brother from the gutter They looked me up and down a bit and turned to each other

I say, I don't like cricket, oh no, I love it I don't like cricket, oh no, I love it

Don't you walk through my words You got to show some respect Don't you walk through my words Cause you ain't heard me out yet

Well, he looked down on my silver chain He said: 'I'll give you one dollar' I said: 'You've got to be jokin', man It was a present from my mother' He said: 'I like it, I want it, I'll take it off your hands And you'll be sorry you crossed me You better understand That you're alone (a long way from home)'.

And I say, I don't like reggae, oh no, I love it I don't like reggae, oh no, I love it

Don't you cramp me style, don't you queer me pitch Don't you walk through my words 'Cause you ain't heard me out yet

I hurried back to the swimming pool, sinkin' Pina Colada I heard a dark voice beside me say 'Would you like something harder?' She said: 'I've got it, you want it, my harvest is the best And if you try it You'll like it and whollow in a Dreadlock holiday.

And I say, don't like Jamaica, oh no, I love her Don't like Jamaica, oh no, I love her, oh yeah

Don't you walk through her words You got to show some respect Don't you walk through her words 'Cause you ain't heard me out yet

I don't like cricket, oh no, I love it (Dreadlock holiday) I don't like reggae, oh no, I love it (Dreadlock holiday) I don't like Jamaica, oh no I love it (Dreadlock holiday)

Manash, I really thought you'd say 'we love it'. I have heaps of reggae, Marley, Tosh, UB40, Eddie Grant, Dennis Brown, Toots & the Maytals, Third World & other lesser known artists. I used to visit "Down Town Studios" & one time 'oh shit what's his name? A local dude who was ranked 'best reggae artist' umm, oh yea Lucky Dube was recording. He'd booked Studio 1 for a week & with heavy security, never heard him recording but what a buzz. 

Sorry about no link but maybe you won't mind to do the honours. Peace.

----------

Citizen X (21-Feb-13)

----------


## Blurock

I think "the Isrealites" by Desmond Dekker must have been my first encounter with reggae. I hated the song, but man, it grows on you. Reggae has that loose island style that just makes you want to chill. Yeah man! :Cool:

----------


## Citizen X

> *Bob Marley & The Wailers: Keep on moving: 1971
> 
> When UB40 redone this classic in 1983 on Labour of Love 1, I immediately took to it, cause I knew where it came from, it came from a true African Herbsman... so for the UB's who are going through a challeging time right now and anyone who's an underdog like me.."Lord, I got to keep on moving LAW is after me!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lord, I gotta Keep On Moving
> Lord, I gotta get on down
> ...


see next post..

----------


## Citizen X

Dandy Livingstone - Version Girl (Original 1970)

This was one of the songs that inspired the UB's to sing reggae and to redo this song on labour of love 1..




see next post, UB40's early rendition of 'Version Girl'

----------


## Citizen X

So Dandy Livingstone - Version Girl inspired the ub's to do this song in 1983



See next post the polished version of 'Version girl.'

----------


## Citizen X

And of-course the polished version, of 'version girl,' polished like a diamond....only a diamond can cut a diamond... one of my favourite songs.....

----------


## Citizen X

My Kind of Girl: Cinema: somewhere early 80’s South Africa

Remember Cinema and  My Kind of Girl,’ Our SA artist too recognized the lure of bubble-gum pop..

“Cinema became a pop sensation that graced the pages of almost every magazine and newspaper during the 80s and 90s.

With no less than twelve Number 1 hit singles both nationally and internationally the band became a household name throughout South Africa.

Their songs are still play listed on most national, regional and community radio stations and fans still show their appreciation by continuously visiting Cinemas website and sending emails from all corners of the globe.

Cinema toured constantly for over 10 years and became one of the countries most exciting live acts whilst attracting thousands of fans and performing sellout shows from Johannesburg to Prieska and Cape Town to Lichtenburg.”[1]




“I won’t be dancing tonight

I played my cards just right
And now I’ve found someone
Someone to love me
No excuses, oh no
You blew my fuses
And all my lights are down
I’m so glad to have found you
My kind of girl, my kind of girl
I should show the world to find, my girl, my kind of girl
And all those guys dress to kill
I know that some-day they will find somebody too
But they won’t find you
Because you told me today and warned me today, I said I will
I so glad to have found you
My kind of girl, my kind of girl
I should show the world to find, my girl, my kind of girl
I want the whole world to see that girl who’s in love with me”







[1] Vide: http://www.artlink.co.za/news_articl...contentID=1849: Accessed 22 February 2013

----------


## Blurock

Talking about local acts - why is it that every karaoke singer in this country is making an Afrikaans cd?  :Frown:

----------


## Blurock

THE WHO - YOUNG MAN BLUES 


Oh well a young man ain't got nothin' in the world these days
I said a young man ain't got nothin' in the world these days

You know in the old days
When a young man was a strong man
All the people they'd step back
When a young man walked by

But you know nowadays
It's the old man,
He's got all the money
And a young man ain't got nothin' in the world these days
[ From: http://www.metrolyrics.com/young-man...yrics-who.html ]
I said nothing

Everybody knows that a young man ain't got nothin'.
Everybody!
Everybody knows that a young man ain't got nothin'
He got nothin'
Nothin'

Take it easy on the young man
They ain't got nothin' in the world these days
I said they ain't got nothin'!
They got sweet fuck-all!

----------


## Blurock

One of my all time favourites. Auntie Tina Turner also did it proud. :Cool:

----------


## Blurock

Great old Solomon Burke song given a beat by the Stones

----------

Citizen X (22-Feb-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> Flash light, Flash light Benjamim ball
> Now, this song brings back the oddest memory! Myself vomiting on this chick in this nightclub and just going on as normal thereafter!
> It was 1988 as it were, my friends and I went to a now defunct night club called “ harlem Shaffle,” There was these lounge suite kind of set ups, you could smoke cigarettes in the club. So, you’d sit in this lounge like set up , light up and just ash anywhere and put out your cigarette on the lounge suite itself. I vividly remember, one of my friends vomiting all his whisky out, we simply moved to the next lounge suite and continued as normal. For reasons unclear to me to this day, this cute chick comes and sits next to me, we have some form of conversation but that sudden uncontrollable urge to vomit occurred , so I done just that, but I vomited all over her. What happed next is more puzzling, my friends and I just got up and moved to the next lounge suite and continued as normal. This chick was lost in a few seconds of whisky unconsciousness! 
> Just reaching out to all those lovers who can’t find themselves you know!
> “ It’s got me dancing on the floor, it’s got me crying out for more,
> It’s the music! Reggae music, Rasta music!
> Flash light, flash light, oh no, no, no, no
> Flash light, flash light, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah yeah
> Flash light, flash light, Knock, knock, knock knock knock!
> ...


Brief history of the sheer beauty of this song at 3 am in a quiet neighborhood
*(Disclaimer: The insignia on this youtube video is not my creation, my posting of someone else’s you-tube video doesn’t necessarily mean that I approve of their insignia!! Fact is , this is the only Benjamin Ball you-tube video that I could find..
*Firstly, you had to have an academic chick, secondly you had to be as drunk as a skunk at 3 am on a Sunday morning and you wanted to dedicate your love in song to your chick…so you sang and she hated it and you loved the fact that she hated it!!!!
Flasha flasha, falsha my sweeeetheart, flasha flash light flashlight my daaarliiing
Flasha flasha, falsha my sweeeetheart, flasha flash light flashlight my daaarliiing
Flasha flasha, falsha my sweeeetheart, flasha flash light flashlight my daaarliiing
AND you didn’t stop AND she wasn’t impressed AND you didn’t care and still didn’t stop singing just those two lines…

*SO I proudly give you Benjamin's Ball's Flash light Flash Light..ENJOY


*
*Disclaimer:* If in doubt about insignia on this video, please read my disclaimer, not allowing this one to come back and haunt me in the ensuing years!!*I don't* approve of the insignia...as mentioned, I couldn't find a Benjamin Ball Falsh light Flash Light video on youtube besides this one, so it will just have to do!!!

----------


## Citizen X

> A journey to 1981???
> I proudly give you Smokey Robinson: Being with you


This was one smart song back in the day! I still listen to it, sounds as fresh as it was when first released!!! Timeless and universal.. I suppose this is my aura if you will, my attitude..just talking about my generation here...

----------


## Citizen X

> Labour of Love 1:UB40 1983
> 1. Reggae music is engraved on my heart. Its engraved in a wholly original manner. The best way that I can really describe it is that this music was engraved upon my heart by an artist with a broken beer bottle as his painting brush. This broken bottle was cut around my heart several times.Some broken pieces of glass still remain! It was cut in such a way that this music is now part of who I am as a human being. Ill take this music with me to my grave;
> 2. IN the 80s UB40 made what can now be seen as a low budget movie called Labour of Love 1. I can identify with so many aspects of this movie! Ever walked to a party some distance from your home in Winter as a kid just because you knew that a certain chick would be there? Well, I did, and in this movie, there is one classic scene, Ali Campbell does just that, Its Winter and he knows that this chick called Cherry, will be at this party. On approaching the party location, the charismatic sound of Version girl sings out, just the way it supposed to be. This song is best enjoyed on open speakers among like-minded people. This song is the chosen song to play upon Ali entering this party, followed by Sweet Sensation and Cherry Oh Baby.
> 3. Version Girl is a toasting classic, perfectly rendered, two people singing to the very same melody but with different words. Harmonisation at its best. There was just so much to this music that made it special and keeps it special!
> 
> I proudly give you Labour of Love 1
> 
> 1. Cherry Oh Baby
> Cherry oh, Cherry oh, baby.
> ...


Sweet sensation



Birmingham live *1983*...rare..



 Sweet sensation
I can feel those thrills walking over
When you hold me tight
Now I feel those pains taking over
When you say goodnight

Oh, my sweet sensation
Lord, what strange devotion
You've got love and devotion, yeah
And I won't forget your touch

Now there's nothing left for me to say, girl
But stay in your world
You've got so much soul deep inside, girl
And love richer than gold

Oh, my sweet sensation
Lord, what strange devotion
You've got love and devotion, yeah
And I won't forget your touch

Now there's nothing left for me to say, girl
But stay in your world
You've got so much soul deep inside, girl
And love richer than gold

Oh, my sweet sensation
Lord, my strange evotion
You've got love and devotion, yeah
And I won't forget your touch

And I won't forget your touch
And I won't forget your touch....

----------


## Citizen X

See you: Depeche Mode: 1982(High Definition)

These lyrics are poetic to the point _where it has a haunting effect!_ I tried even as a kid to put myself in the position of the songwriter, to really try and understand what this urgency was all about! 
*What if*, in your individual circumstance, the one thing that would mean most to you is to simply see someone from your past, with no untoward intentions and this just doesn’t seem like it’s going to happen??? Moreover, seeing this person again is of paramount significance to you..what a quandary. John Lock, Thomas Hobbe and John Rawls analyse this!
I think that one would reach this point only for a *phenomenal* woman..





“All I want to do is see you again
Is that too much to ask for?
I just want to see your sweet smile
Smile the way it was before.” 

All I want to do is see you again
Is that too much to ask for?
I just want to see your sweet smile
Smile the way it was before 
Well I'll try not to hold you
And I'll try not to kiss you

And I won't even touch you 
All I want to do is see you
Don't you know that it's true 

*I remember the days when* we'd walk through the woods
And sit on a bench for a while
I treasure the way we used to laugh and play
And look in each others eyes 
You can keep me at a distance if you don't trust my resistance

But I swear I won't touch you 
All I want to do is see you
Don't you know that it's true 

Well I know five years is a long time
And that times change (oh that times change)
But I think that you will find
People are basically the same (basically the same) 
If the water's still flowing, we can go for a swim
And do the things we used to do
And if I'm reluctant you can pull me in
*And we can relive our youth 
Oh but we'll stay friendly like sister and brother*

*Though I think I still love you
All I want to do is see you
Don't you know that it's true?”*

----------


## Citizen X

> A poem from 1906 and Fleetwood Macs song everywhere!!!!
> It doesnt get as classic as this, this one goes back to 1906!!!!!
> The poem in question is The Highway man, written by Alfred Noyles in 1906. The idea of the poet was to create a background imagery to his words. This poem in set in 18th century Britain. He wanted you to see something! As Dave would probably say, the devil is in the details, So Fleetwood Mac gives you fine detailsThe musical Video Everywhere, from a very special album Tango in the night,: 1988 entices you with imagery of an old scroll with the words
> *The wind was a torrent of darkness among the gusty trees,* the music video itself then tells you the rest of the story of this poem, tragic really, this charming robber (okay so he robbed people by day and was Romeo at night). Notwithstanding this this robber that the poem describes falls in love with a fairly decent girl.. Down town guy for uptown girl? Shes the daughter of this inn keeper. Being the character the highway man was, he was always on the run. He was due to see her on one ghostly night. She was expecting him. This was not to be. Before he arrives, some British soldiers find their way there first. They want to catch the highway man, what better way to do it than by waiting for him at his girlfriends place! One drunk soldier has a gun pointed at her chest, but he falls asleep, shes tied up, the gun is still pointed to her chest. She moves around in such a manner, that shes able to pull the trigger and kill herself. She does this, so that the highway man can hear the shot and not be caught! *So the ghost of the highway man rides that ghastly road every night to be everywhere with Bess!!!*
> *I proudly give you Fleetwood Macs Everywhere:-
> 
> 
> *
> Can you hear me calling
> ...


See next post Alfred Noyles: The Highway man poem..

----------


## Citizen X

Alfred Noyes (1880-1958)
*The Highwayman[1]*
PART ONE 
I 
*THE wind was a torrent of darkness among the gusty trees*, 
The moon was a ghostly galleon tossed upon cloudy seas, 
The road was a ribbon of moonlight over the purple moor, 
And the highwayman came riding— 
Riding—riding— 
The highwayman came riding, up to the old inn-door. 
II 
He'd a French cocked-hat on his forehead, a bunch of lace at his chin, 
A coat of the claret velvet, and breeches of brown doe-skin; 
They fitted with never a wrinkle: his boots were up to the thigh! 
And he rode with a jewelled twinkle, 
His pistol butts a-twinkle, 
His rapier hilt a-twinkle, under the jewelled sky. 
III 
Over the cobbles he clattered and clashed in the dark inn-yard, 
And he tapped with his whip on the shutters, but all was locked and barred; 
He whistled a tune to the window, and who should be waiting there 
But the landlord's black-eyed daughter, 
Bess, the landlord's daughter, 
Plaiting a dark red love-knot into her long black hair. 
IV 
And dark in the dark old inn-yard a stable-wicket creaked 
Where Tim the ostler listened; his face was white and peaked; 
His eyes were hollows of madness, his hair like mouldy hay, 
But he loved the landlord's daughter, 
The landlord's red-lipped daughter, 
Dumb as a dog he listened, and he heard the robber say— 
V 
"One kiss, my bonny sweetheart, I'm after a prize to-night, 
But I shall be back with the yellow gold before the morning light; 
Yet, if they press me sharply, and harry me through the day, 
Then look for me by moonlight, 
Watch for me by moonlight, 
I'll come to thee by moonlight, though hell should bar the way." 
VI 
He rose upright in the stirrups; he scarce could reach her hand, 
But she loosened her hair i' the casement! His face burnt like a brand 
As the black cascade of perfume came tumbling over his breast; 
And he kissed its waves in the moonlight, 
(Oh, sweet, black waves in the moonlight!) 
Then he tugged at his rein in the moonliglt, and galloped away to the West. 

PART TWO 
I 
He did not come in the dawning; he did not come at noon; 
And out o' the tawny sunset, before the rise o' the moon, 
When the road was a gypsy's ribbon, looping the purple moor, 
A red-coat troop came marching— 
Marching—marching— 
King George's men came matching, up to the old inn-door. 
II 
They said no word to the landlord, they drank his ale instead, 
But they gagged his daughter and bound her to the foot of her narrow bed; 
Two of them knelt at her casement, with muskets at their side! 
There was death at every window; 
And hell at one dark window; 
For Bess could see, through her casement, the road that he would ride. 
III 
They had tied her up to attention, with many a sniggering jest; 
They had bound a musket beside her, with the barrel beneath her breast! 
"Now, keep good watch!" and they kissed her. 
She heard the dead man say— 
Look for me by moonlight; 
Watch for me by moonlight; 
I'll come to thee by moonlight, though hell should bar the way! 
IV 
She twisted her hands behind her; but all the knots held good! 
She writhed her hands till her fingers were wet with sweat or blood! 
They stretched and strained in the darkness, and the hours crawled by like years, 
Till, now, on the stroke of midnight, 
Cold, on the stroke of midnight, 
The tip of one finger touched it! The trigger at least was hers! 
V 
The tip of one finger touched it; she strove no more for the rest! 
Up, she stood up to attention, with the barrel beneath her breast, 
She would not risk their hearing; she would not strive again; 
For the road lay bare in the moonlight; 
Blank and bare in the moonlight; 
And the blood of her veins in the moonlight throbbed to her love's refrain . 
VI 
Tlot-tlot; tlot-tlot! Had they heard it? The horse-hoofs ringing clear; 
Tlot-tlot, tlot-tlot, in the distance? Were they deaf that they did not hear? 
Down the ribbon of moonlight, over the brow of the hill, 
The highwayman came riding, 
Riding, riding! 
The red-coats looked to their priming! She stood up, straight and still! 
VII 
Tlot-tlot, in the frosty silence! Tlot-tlot, in the echoing night! 
Nearer he came and nearer! Her face was like a light! 
Her eyes grew wide for a moment; she drew one last deep breath, 
Then her finger moved in the moonlight, 
Her musket shattered the moonlight, 
Shattered her breast in the moonlight and warned him—with her death. 
VIII 
He turned; he spurred to the West; he did not know who stood 
Bowed, with her head o'er the musket, drenched with her own red blood! 
Not till the dawn he heard it, his face grew grey to hear 
How Bess, the landlord's daughter, 
The landlord's black-eyed daughter, 
Had watched for her love in the moonlight, and died in the darkness there. 
IX 
Back, he spurred like a madman, shrieking a curse to the sky, 
With the white road smoking behind him and his rapier brandished high! 
Blood-red were his spurs i' the golden noon; wine-red was his velvet coat, 
When they shot him down on the highway, 
Down like a dog on the highway, 
And he lay in his blood on the highway, with the bunch of lace at his throat. 
* * * * * * 
X 
And still of a winter's night, they say, when the wind is in the trees, 
When the moon is a ghostly galleon tossed upon cloudy seas, 
When the road is a ribbon of moonlight over the purple moor, 
A highwayman comes riding— 
Riding—riding— 
A highwayman comes riding, up to the old inn-door. 
XI 
Over the cobbles he clatters and clangs in the dark inn-yard; 
He taps with his whip on the shutters, but all is locked and barred; 
He whistles a tune to the window, and who should be waiting there 
But the landlord's black-eyed daughter, 
Bess, the landlord's daughter, 
Plaiting a dark red love-knot into her long black hair. 













[1]Vide: http://www.potw.org/archive/potw85.html: Accessed 25 February 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Sweet little lies: Fleetwoodmac:1987*
Ever wished you could rearrange a day or two in your past, well, I wish I could rearrange chapters in my life, mostly delete, buy hey there seems to be no delete button to your past…
 




“If I could turn the page
In time, then I'd rearrange just a day or two
Close my,
Close my,
Close my eyes

But I couldn't find a way
So I'll settle for one day to believe in you
Tell me,
Tell me,
Tell me lies

Tell me lies
Tell me sweet little lies
(Tell me lies, tell me, tell me lies)
Oh no, no you can't disguise
Tell me lies
Tell me sweet little lies

Although I'm not making plans
I hope that you understand there's a reason why
Close your,
Close your,
Close your eyes

No more broken hearts
We're better off apart
Let's give it a try
Tell me,
Tell me,
Tell me lies

Tell me lies
Tell me sweet little lies
(Tell me, tell me, tell me lies)
Oh no, no you can't disguise
(You can't disguise, no you can't disguise)
Tell me lies
Tell me sweet little lies

If I could turn the page
In time then I'd rearrange just a day or two
Close my,
Close my,
Close my eyes

But I couldn't find a way
So I'll settle for one day to believe in you
Tell me,
Tell me,
Tell me lies

Tell me lies
Tell me sweet little lies
(Tell me, tell me, tell me lies)
Oh no, no you can't disguise
(You can't disguise, no you can't disguise)

Tell me lies
Tell me sweet little lies
(Tell me, tell me, tell me lies)
Oh no, no you can't disguise
(You can't disguise, no you can't disguise)
Tell me lies
Tell me sweet little lies
(Tell me, tell me, tell me lies)”

----------

Blurock (25-Feb-13), tec0 (27-Feb-13)

----------


## tec0

Just a nice song for when you are down and out for the count. 




*Hillsong "I Surrender"* 

Here I am
Down on my knees again
Surrendering all
Surrendering all

Find me here
Lord as You draw me near
Desperate for You
Desperate for You

I surrender

Drench my soul
As mercy and grace unfold
I hunger and thirst
I hunger and thirst


With arms stretched wide
I know You hear my cry
Speak to me now
Speak to me now

I surrender
I surrender
I want to know You more
I want to know You more

I surrender
I surrender
I want to know You more
I want to know You more

Like a rushing wind
Jesus breathe within
Lord have your way
Lord have your way in me

Like a mighty storm
Stir within my soul
Lord have your way
Lord have your way in me

Like a rushing wind
Jesus breathe within
Lord have your way
Lord have your way in me

Like a mighty storm
Stir within my soul
Lord have your way
Lord have your way in me

----------

Citizen X (27-Feb-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> Just a nice song for when you are down and out for the count. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hillsong "I Surrender"* 
> 
> Here I am
> Down on my knees again
> ...


See next post, it relates to this one!! :Cool:

----------

tec0 (03-Apr-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Confrontation; Rastaman Live Up: Bob Marley(Post humous 1983)
*
I admire Marley because he done the unthinkable! He publically made a statement in the 60’s that made the youth realize that it’s cool to praise God! Yes, I differ fundamentally in my belief system. It was reggae though that made me embark on a spiritual quest. This brings us to the present date and my believe in the LORD.
Marley said, ‘I wasn’t into everything, I was into, you know, like, call it SPIRITUAL music, you couldn’t get more revolutionized than that!” “ It’s a kinda human music.”

*So for me* the spiritual awakening was a real revolution against my previous ideas, lifestyle and attitude. *I couldn’t* get more revolutionized than that.
When I started to listen to reggae in 1987, it was revolutionary right here in Lenasia in that not many listened to it! This made me feel special! What I was listening to was different! It also catered for many different occasions.
The song “ Rastaman Live up!” from Marley’s Confrontation carried me, motivationally as a kid, a young adult and even today on this 27 February 2013! I use it as a bone fide way of worshipping my Lord(he’s not a petty God and doesn’t mind since he searches the heart!) This was the kinda music that done it for me and still does it for me in that it speaks to my soul!!!(I'm aware of the God of Marley's understanding, this is not the God of my understanding, the God of my understanding is Jesus Christ, I simply rededicate this music to him)

The album Confrontation was released in 1983 posthumously. The cover(album art) was key! It depicted a battle between Marley on a horse and this dragon hence the name of the album Confrontation. When you confront something or someone you do just that, you CONFRONT!
There’s some history to this album cover!

Compare Marley’s album cover to the original painting:

Marley’s cover[1]


Saint George and the dragon by Gustav Moreau[2]

"The dragon motif was first combined with the already standardised _Passio Georgii_ in Vincent of Beauvais' encyclopedic _Speculum Historiale_, and then Jacobus de Voragine's _Golden Legend_ (ca 1260) guaranteed its popularity in the later Middle Ages as a literary and pictorial subject.The legend gradually became part of the Christian traditions relating to Saint George and was used in many festivals thereafter." (op cit)





“Rastaman, live up
Bongoman, don't give up
Congoman, live up, yeah
Binghi-man don't give up

Keep your culture
Don't be afraid of the vulture
Grow your dread lock
Don't be afraid of the wolf-pack

Rastaman, live up
*Binghi-man, don't give up*
Congoman, live up, yeah
Bongoman, don't give up

*David slew Goliath
With a sling and a stone
Samson slew the Philistines
With a donkey jawbone
*
Iyaman, live up
Rastaman, don't give up
Binghi-man, live up, yeah
Congoman, don't give up

Trod ding through creation
In a Ire meditation
Seen many visions
In a this ayah Armagedon 
armagedon 
Rastaman, live up
Congoman, don't give up
Rastaman, live up, yeah
Natty Dread, no give up

*Saw it in the beginning
So shall it be in this iwa
*And they fallen in confusion
Well a just a step from Babel Tower

Rastaman live up
Congoman, no give up
Rastaman live up, yeah
Congoman, no give up

Grow your dreadlocks
Don't be afraid of the wolf-pack
A tell you, one man a walkin'
And a billion man a sparkin'

Rastaman, live up
Binghi-man, don't give up
Don't give up, don't give up
Don't give up.”


*The lesson:* If you going through a hell such as a fire, you can’t become complacent and get too comfortable in that fire to a point where you stay there, you got to ‘keep on moving,’ “ you just can’t stop,” you need go through the fire!!!

Comment: I'm by no means using inuendo to encourage anyone to do anything illegal, respect the law.. :Nono: 
[1] Vide: Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confrontation_(Bob_Marley_%26_The_Wailers_album). Accessed 27 February 2013

[2] Confer: Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St._George_and_the_Dragon. Accessed 27 February 2013

----------

tec0 (03-Apr-13)

----------


## Trickzta

This is one of my favourite album covers. LP covers are what I miss a lot, as CD cases/covers just can't come close to displaying intricate artwork. Thamks for posting.

----------

Citizen X (28-Feb-13)

----------


## Citizen X

Vinyl LP Pressing Old School Style!

Trench Town Rock: Bob Marley: 1971

This video is the closest you’ll get to how Trench Town looked in the 60’s and how Vinly Lp’s were pressed in the 60’s. This video tells a story of beautiful music emanating from the depths of a poverty stricken informal settlement!( I don’t advocate all behaviour found in this video), I’m merely directing your attention to a charismatic song, with a cool sound, by a cool artist..just see for yourself and tell me if this is not very special




“One good thing about music, when it hits you (you feel no pain)
Oh, oh, I say, one good thing about music, when it hits you (you feel no pain)
Hit me with music, hit me with music now

This is (Trenchtown rock), don't watch that
(Trenchtown rock), big fish or sprat now
(Trenchtown rock) You reap what you sow
(Trenchtown rock), and only Jah, Jah know
(Trenchtown rock) I'd never turn my back
(Trenchtown rock), I'd give the slum a try
(Trenchtown rock) I'd never let the children cry
(Trenchtown rock), 'cause you got to tell Jah, Jah why

(Groovin') It's Kingston 12
(groovin'), it's Kingston 12
(Groovin') It's Kingston 12 now
(groovin'), it's Kingston 12
No want you come galang so, oh no
(... no want you fe galang so), ska-ba-dip-ska-ba
(You want come cold I up ...) Ska-ba-dibby-dip,
ska-ba-doop, ska-ba-doop (... cold I up)
Oh, oh, I'm groovin', and the world knows by now,
now, now, now, now, now, now, now, y'all

*Oh now, I said, you feel no pain now
One good thing about music, when it hits you (you feel no ...) feel no pain*
Hit me with music now, oh now, hit me with music now
Hit me with music, harder, brutalize me (with music)

This is (Trenchtown rock), I say, don't watch that
(Trenchtown rock), if you a big fish or sprat
(Trenchtown rock) You reap what you sow
(Trenchtown rock), and everyone know now
(Trenchtown rock) Don't turn your back
(Trenchtown rock), I say, give the slum a try
(Trenchtown rock) Never let the children cry
(Trenchtown rock), or you got to tell Jah, Jah why

(Groovin') It's Kingston 12
(groovin'), it's Kingston 12
(Groovin') I said, it's Kingston 12 now
(groovin'), oh, oh, oh, it's Kingston 12
(No want you fe galang so) Didn't I told you that
(no want you fe galang so) *we should leave with love?*
(You want come cold I up ...) I'm not gonna do that, man,
nothin' (... come cold I ...), and look deh now
(Groovin') And then it's Kingston
12, uh(Good God ...) Good God, looky here now.”

*Remember to respect the rule of law in your Country. I just love this music, nothing more and nothing less!!
*Comment: I don’t  support the use of any illegal substance whatsoever nor do I encourage anyone to use any illegal substance! In fact I also stand against the use of alcohol. I merely love reggae music, fell in love with this music in the summer of 1987 and that’s really all I’m articulating here!

----------

tec0 (03-Apr-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Eddy Grant: Do you feel my love: 1980


*
"You left me with a problem:
Now I know what it's all about.
You took my heart and split it up

Now you know what it's all about.
How do you feel my love

Do you feel it as I walked away?
How do you feel my love

Do you feel it as I walked away?

Who knows what kind of pity for
Excuse you from yourself
To just be find the misery
That you put yourself within.
How do you feel my love

Need to find myself
all that I've got left
Used up
ooh
I'm used up.
Need to cry but still got to show my will
Been used too much.

How do you feel my love

Need to find myself
all that I've got left

How do you feel my love.”

----------


## Citizen X

> Mind Games: John Lennon: 16 October 1973
> 
> Books and music, music and books! It’s this correlation that the authentic classics really had in common. They actually read books and were so inspired by such books that they wrote a song as a result…
> 
> In 1973 John Lennon released the song ‘Mind Games,’ Dr Jean Houston an American lecturer wrote a book called Mind Games in 1972. John Lennon bought the book and read the book! The rest is musical history..
> ‘YES, is the ANSWER!’ Now, here you’ve got to know your music history! When John Lennon first met Yoko Ono, it was at one of her art exhibitions. She had one piece, which included a ladder that invited a person to climb up and look through a magnifying glass. John Lennon was sceptical, in his own words, “ If the message was f u or something like that, I would have just left, instead it said ‘Yes,’ and I decided to stay!”
> “We're playing those mind games together
> Pushing the barriers planting seeds
> Playing the mind guerrilla
> ...


*I proudly give you the official video of John Lennon's Mind Games*:

----------


## Citizen X

*Say Say Say: Paul McCartney & Michael Jackson: 1983*




“(Paul)
Say Say Say
What you want
But don't play games
With my affection
Take take take
What you need
But don't leave me
With no direction

(Michael)
All alone
I sit home by the phone
Waiting for you, baby
Through the years
How can you stand to hear
My pleading for you 
You know I'm cryin
Oo oo oo oo oo

(Paul)
Now Go go go
Where you want
But don't leave me
Here forever
You you you stay away
So long girl, I see you never

(Michael)
What can I do, girl
To get through to you
Cause I love you baby
Standing here
Baptized in all my tears
Baby through the years
You know I'm cryin
Oo oo oo oo oo

(Paul)
You never ever worry
And you never shed a tear
You're sayin that my love aint real

(Paul and Michael)
Just look at my face these tears aint dryin'

(Paul)
You you you
Can never say
That Im not the one
Who really loves you
I pray pray pray, everyday
That you'll see things
Girl like I do

(Micheal)
What can I do, girl
To get through to you
Cause I love you baby
Standing here
Baptized in all my tears
Baby through the years
You know Im crying
Oo oo oo oo oo

Say say say...

(Repeat)

(Paul)
You never ever worry
And you never ever shed a tear

(Michael)
You're sayin' that my love ain't real

(Paul and Michael)
Just look at my face these tears ain't dryin'

(Paul)
You you you
Can never say
That I'm not the one
Who really loves you
I pray pray pray, everyday
That you'll see things
Girl like I do”

----------


## Plumbing Supplies

From his album Coming from Reality - a song about us humans and our disgusting habits

*Rodriguez:A Most Disgusting Song* 

I've played every kind of gig there is to play now
I've played faggot bars, hooker bars, motorcycle funerals
In opera houses, concert halls, halfway houses.

Well I found that in all these places that I've played
all the people that I've played for are the same people
So if you'll listen, maybe you'll see someone you know in this song.

A most disgusting song.

The local diddy bop pimp comes in
Acting limp he sits down with a grin
next to a girl that has never been chased
The bartender wipes a smile off his face
The delegates cross the floor,
curtsy and promenade through the doors,
and slowly the evening begins.

And there's Jimmy "Bad Luck" Butts
who's just crazy about them East Lafayette weekend sluts
Talking is the lawyer in crumpled up shirt
And everyone's drinking the detergents
that cannot remove their hurts

While the Mafia provides your drugs,
your government will provide the shrugs,
and your national guard will supply the slugs,
so they sit all satisfied.

And there's old playboy Ralph
who's always been shorter than himself,
and there's a man with his chin in his hand,
who knows more than he'll ever understand.

Yeah, every night it's the same old thing
Getting high, getting drunk, getting horny
At the Inn-Between, again.

And there's the bearded schoolboy with the wooden eyes
Who at every scented skirt whispers up and sighs
and there's a teacher that will kiss you in French
Who could never give love, could only fearfully clench

Yeah, people every night it's the same old thing
Getting pacified, ossified, affectionate at Mr. Flood's party, again

And there's the militant with his store-bought soul
There's someone here who's almost a virgin I've been told
And there's Linda glass-made who speaks of the past
who genuflects, salutes, signs the cross and stands at half mast

Yeah, They're all here, the Tiny Tims and the Uncle Toms,
redheads, brunettes, brownettes and the dyed haired blondes,
Who talk to dogs, chase broads and have hopes of being mobbed,
who mislay their dreams and later claim that they were robbed

And every night it's going to be the same old thing
Getting high, getting drunk, getting horny
Lost, even, at Martha's Vineyard, again

----------


## Citizen X

> From his album Coming from Reality - a song about us humans and our disgusting habits
> 
> *Rodriguez:A Most Disgusting Song* 
> 
> I've played every kind of gig there is to play now
> I've played faggot bars, hooker bars, motorcycle funerals
> In opera houses, concert halls, halfway houses.
> 
> Well I found that in all these places that I've played
> ...


Songs such as these were seen to be acceptable back in the day, that said, my simple question is: With equality and rights against discrimination(Our Constitutional Democracy), is such a song still cool? *Just a question?* I would imagine that these lyrics may prove to be offensive to certain groups in SA. I support equality in all forms... i.e. no discrimination based on race, religion, gender, sexual orientation, disability etc.just my 2 cents...

----------


## Citizen X

Ironic: Alanis Morissette: 1995

And, who are you sleeping with tonight? Well, I’m just sleeping with my past :Cool: , so everything’s ironic

“An old man turned ninety-eight
He won the lottery and died the next day
It’s a black fly in your Chardonnay
It's a death row pardon two minutes too late
Isn't it ironic, don't you think?

It's like rain on your wedding day
It's a free ride when you've already paid
It's the good advice that you just didn't take
And who would've thought it, it figures

Mr. Play-It-Safe was afraid to fly
He packed his suitcase and kissed his kids good-bye
He waited his whole damn life to take that flight
And as the plane crashed down he thought "Well isn't this nice"
And isn't it ironic, don't you think?

It's like rain on your wedding day
It's a free ride when you've already paid
It's the good advice that you just didn't take
And who would've thought it, it figures

Well life has a funny way of sneaking up on you
When you think everything's okay and everything's going right
And life has a funny way of helping you out when
You think everything's gone wrong and everything blows up in your face

A traffic jam when you're already late
A "No Smoking" sign on your cigarette break
It's like ten thousand spoons when all you need is a knife
It's meeting the man of my dreams, and then meeting his beautiful wife
And isn't it ironic, don't you think?
A little too ironic, and yeah I really do think

It's like rain on your wedding day
It's a free ride when you've already paid
It's the good advice that you just didn't take
And who would've thought it, it figures

Life has a funny way of sneaking up on you
Life has a funny, funny way of helping you out
Helping you out”

----------


## Citizen X

*Manhattans: There’s no me without you: 1973*

“…. You know there's no stars without the night, Huh, and there's no wrong without a right
And there's no good without a bad, And when one man is happy , the other man is sad”

“Baby, you are my life
And without you I'm an empty shell

There's no house without a home
And there's no man who wants to be alone
There's no child without a dream
And there's no song without a meaning

That's how I know
There's no me without you
There's no me without you

There's no life without a plan
Every woman wants herself a good man
There's a heartaches without tears
And time just can't go by without the years

That's how I know
There's no me without you
There's no me without you

You know there's no stars without the night
Huh, and there's no wrong without a right
And there's no good without a bad
And when one man is happy , the other man is sad

Oh...oh...that's how I know
There's no me without you
There's no me without you
Oh...oh...yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah

That's how I know (That's how I know, baby, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah)
There's no me without you (My, my, my, my, my, my, my, my)
That's how I know (There's no house, there's no house without a home)
That's how I know (And there's no man, no man who wants to be alone)”

----------


## Citizen X

> Ironic: Alanis Morissette: 1995
> 
> And, who are you sleeping with tonight? Well, Im just sleeping with my past, so everythings ironic
> 
> An old man turned ninety-eight
> He won the lottery and died the next day
> Its a black fly in your Chardonnay
> It's a death row pardon two minutes too late
> Isn't it ironic, don't you think?
> ...


Ironic: Alanis Morissette: 1995

I think that this is a really cool music video and 'yeah, I really do think!'

----------


## Citizen X

Edwyn Collins: Girl like you: 1995





“I've never known a girl like you before
Now just like in a song from days of yore
Here you come a-knockin', knockin' on my door
And I've never met a girl like you before

You give me just a taste, so I want more
Now my hands are bleeding and my knees are raw
'Cause now you've got me
Crawlin' crawlin' on the floor
And I've never known a girl like you before

You've made me acknowledge the devil in me
I hope to God I'm talkin' metaphorically
I hope that I'm talkin' allegorically
Know that I'm talkin' about the way I feel

And I've never known a girl like you before
Never, never, never, never
Never known a girl like you before

This old town's changed so much
Don't feel that I belong
Too many protest singers, not enough protest songs
And now you've come along, yes, you've come along
And I never met a girl like you before

Yeah, it's all right
Yeah, it's all right”

----------


## Citizen X

Night Fever: Bee Gees: 1978





“Listen to the ground:
There is movement all around.
There is something goin down
And I can feel it.

On the waves of the air,
There is dancin out there.
If it's somethin we can share,
We can steal it.

And that sweet city woman,
She moves through the light,
Controlling my mind and my soul.
When you reach out for me
Yeah, and the feelin is bright,

Then I get night fever, night fever.
We know how to do it.
Gimme that night fever, night fever.
We know how to show it.

Here I am,
Prayin for this moment to last,
Livin on the music so fine,
Borne on the wind,
Makin it mine.

Night fever, night fever.
We know how to do it.
Gimme that night fever, night fever.
We know how to show it.

In the heat of our love,
Don't need no help for us to make it.
Gimme just enough to take us to the mornin.
I got fire in my mind.
I got higher in my walkin.
And Im glowin in the dark;
I give you warnin.

And that sweet city woman,
She moves through the light,
Controlling my mind and my soul.
When you reach out for me
Yeah, and the feelin is bright,

Then I get night fever, night fever.
We know how to do it.
Gimme that night fever, night fever.
We know how to show it.

Here I am,
Prayin for this moment to last,
Livin on the music so fine,
Borne on the wind,
Makin it mine.

Night fever, night fever.
We know how to do it.
Gimme that night fever, night fever.
We know how to show it.”

----------


## Citizen X

Big Girls Don't Cry”Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons: 1962
Use a Frankie Vallie & The Four Seasons song in an 80’s movie and you definitely onto something! The perfect fusion of a scene and song! A chemical reaction of sorts..





“Big girls don’t cry
Big girls don’t cry

Big girls don’t cry-yi-yi (they don’t cry)
Big girls don’t cry (who said they don’t cry?)
My girl said goodbye-yi-yi (my oh my)
My girl didn’t cry (I wonder why)

(Silly boy) told my girl we had to break up
(Silly boy) hoped that she would call my bluff
(Silly boy) then she said to my surprise
“Big girls don’t cry? 
Big girls don’t cry-yi-yi (they don’t cry)
Big girls don’t cry (who said they don’t cry?)

(Maybe) I was cru-u-uel (I was cruel)
Baby I’m a fool (I’m such a fool)

(Silly girl) “Shame on you?your mama said
(Silly girl) “Shame on you, you’re cryin?in bed? (Silly girl) 
“Shame on you, you told me lies? Big girls do cry

Big girls don’t cry-yi-yi (they don’t cry)
Big girls don’t cry (that’s just an alibi)
Big girls don’t cry
Big girls don’t cry
Big girls don’t cry
Big girls don’t cry
Big girls don’t cry”

See next post....

----------


## Citizen X

Big Girls Don't Cry”Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons: 1962



“Big girls don’t cry
Big girls don’t cry

Big girls don’t cry-yi-yi (they don’t cry)
Big girls don’t cry (who said they don’t cry?)
My girl said goodbye-yi-yi (my oh my)
My girl didn’t cry (I wonder why)

(Silly boy) told my girl we had to break up
(Silly boy) hoped that she would call my bluff
(Silly boy) then she said to my surprise
“Big girls don’t cry? 
Big girls don’t cry-yi-yi (they don’t cry)
Big girls don’t cry (who said they don’t cry?)

(Maybe) I was cru-u-uel (I was cruel)
Baby I’m a fool (I’m such a fool)

(Silly girl) “Shame on you?your mama said
(Silly girl) “Shame on you, you’re cryin?in bed? (Silly girl) 
“Shame on you, you told me lies? Big girls do cry

Big girls don’t cry-yi-yi (they don’t cry)
Big girls don’t cry (that’s just an alibi)
Big girls don’t cry
Big girls don’t cry
Big girls don’t cry
Big girls don’t cry
Big girls don’t cry”

----------


## Citizen X

Sugar Sugar: Archies: 1969 (Jeff Barry and Andy Kim)





“Sugar, ah honey honey
You are my candy girl
And you've got me wanting you.
Honey, ah sugar sugar
You are my candy girl
And you've got me wanting you.

I just can't believe the loveliness of loving you
(I just can't believe it's true)
I just can't believe the one to love this feeling to.
(I just can't believe it's true)
Ah sugar, ah honey honey
You are my candy girl
And you've got me wanting you.
Ah honey, ah sugar sugar
You are my candy girl
And you've got me wanting you.
When I kissed you, girl, I knew how sweet a kiss could be
(I know how sweet a kiss can be)
Like the summer sunshine pour your sweetness over me
(Pour your sweetness over me)
Sugar, pour a little sugar on it honey,
Pour a little sugar on it baby
I'm gonna make your life so sweet, yeah yeah yeah
Pour a little sugar on it oh yeah
Pour a little sugar on it honey,
Pour a little sugar on it baby
I'm gonna make your life so sweet, yeah yeah yeah
Pour a little sugar on it honey,
Ah sugar, ah honey honey
You are my candy girl
And you've got me wanting you.
Oh honey, honey, sugar sugar...
You are my candy girl”

see next post..

----------


## Citizen X

Sugar Sugar: 1969(Jeff Barry and Andy Kim)




“Sugar, ah honey honey
You are my candy girl
And you've got me wanting you.
Honey, ah sugar sugar
You are my candy girl
And you've got me wanting you.
I just can't believe the loveliness of loving you
(I just can't believe it's true)
I just can't believe the one to love this feeling to.
(I just can't believe it's true)
Ah sugar, ah honey honey
You are my candy girl
And you've got me wanting you.
Ah honey, ah sugar sugar
You are my candy girl
And you've got me wanting you.
When I kissed you, girl, I knew how sweet a kiss could be
(I know how sweet a kiss can be)
Like the summer sunshine pour your sweetness over me
(Pour your sweetness over me)
Sugar, pour a little sugar on it honey,
Pour a little sugar on it baby
I'm gonna make your life so sweet, yeah yeah yeah
Pour a little sugar on it oh yeah
Pour a little sugar on it honey,
Pour a little sugar on it baby
I'm gonna make your life so sweet, yeah yeah yeah
Pour a little sugar on it honey,
Ah sugar, ah honey honey
You are my candy girl
And you've got me wanting you.
Oh honey, honey, sugar sugar...
You are my candy girl”

----------


## Blurock

Sugar Sugar was one of the early "bubblegum music" numbers. It had a catchy tune and still get flowers off the wall and onto the dance floor. :Wink:

----------


## Citizen X

> Sugar Sugar was one of the early "bubblegum music" numbers. It had a catchy tune and still get flowers off the wall and onto the dance floor.


Sweets for my sweet: The Searchers: 1963

The allure of bubble-gum pop, go figure! Where do you think I get all my ‘cheesy lines,’ from?
Experience though has taught me to acknowledge the source to the chic!! Will explain in the next post(Please see next post)!!

Just the thought that a man can tell a woman, If you wanted that star that shines so brightly to match the stardust in your eye, Darling, I would chase that bright star nightly and try to steal it from the sky!”




"Sweets for my sweet, sugar for my honey
Your first sweet kiss thrilled me so
Sweets for my sweet, sugar for my honey
I'll never ever let you go
If you wanted that star that shines so brightly
To match the stardust in your eye
Darling, I would chase that bright star nightly
And try to steal it from the sky
And I would bring
Sweets for my sweet, sugar for my honey
Your first sweet kiss thrilled me so
Sweets for my sweet, sugar for my honey
I'll never ever let you go
If you wanted a dream to keep you smilin'
I'd tell the sandman you were blue
And I'd ask him to keep that sand a-pilin'
Until your dreams had all come true
And I would bring
Sweets for my sweet, sugar for my honey
Your first sweet kiss thrilled me so
Sweets for my sweet, sugar for my honey
I'll never ever let you go
And if you wanted a love to last forever
Darlin' I would send my love your way
And my love'd not only last forever
But forever and a day
And I would bring
Sweets for my sweet, sugar for my honey
Your first sweet kiss thrilled me so
Sweets for my sweet, sugar for my honey
I'll never ever let you go”

----------


## Citizen X

*Somebody: Depeche Mode: 1984
*
*Prelude:* A public apology to the fairer sex( of my past) for plagiarising cool lyrics, using them as cheesy lines and representing that they were my lines!! :Confused: 

*I once knew this phenomenal chick! 
*
Okay, so I was younger, insecure and I really wanted to impress her, so I recited the words of Depeche Mode’s ‘Somebody,’ and stated that it was a poem that I wrote. *Believe you me, the very next day*, every radio station in South Africa played the song and my cover was blown!!! I felt like such a loser! Two days thereafter there was an interview on T.V with Depeche Mode in which they spoke about this, their song!! Cover blown again!! Damn!! :Stupid: 
*So, I proudly give you ‘Somebody,’ by Depeche Mode: 1984


*
“I want somebody to share
Share the rest of my life
Share my innermost thoughts
Know my intimate details
Someone who'll stand by my side
And give me support
And in return
She'll get my support
She will listen to me 
When I want to speak
About the world we live in
And life in general
Though my views may be wrong
They may even be perverted
She'll hear me out
And won't easily be converted
To my way of thinking 
In fact she'll often disagree
But at the end of it all
She will understand me
And I....

I want somebody who cares
For me passionately
With every thought 
With every breath
Someone who'll help me see things 
In a different light
All the things I detest
I will almost like 
I don't want to be tied
To anyone's strings
I'm carefully trying to steer clear of
Those things
But when I'm asleep
I want somebody
Who will put their arms around me 
And kiss me tenderly
Though things like this
Make me sick
In a case like this 
I'll get away with it
And in a place like this 
I'll get away with it
And I....
Want somebody.”

----------


## Citizen X

*Everything I own: Boy George: 1987
*
The 80’s wouldn’t have being the 80’s without the music of Boy George and his contribution to bubble-gum pop. You can’t have a proper appreciation of the 80’s without including those that helped to create the ecstatic appeal of the 80’s. *This song incorporated some of the rhythmic essentials of a reggae love song.*
“Owing more to the Ken Boothe version, the sweet reggae style was reminiscent of his earlier debut hit with Culture Club, "Do You Really Want to Hurt Me?".”[1]






“You sheltered me from harm
Kept me warm, you kept me warm
You gave my life to me
You set me free, set me free

Of all the years I ever knew
Those finer ones I spent with you

I would give everything I own
Give up my life, my heart, my home
I would give everything I own
Just to have you back again

You taught me how to cry
I don't know why, just don't know why
You told those lies to me
You set me free, set me free

Of all the years I ever knew
Those finer ones I spent with you

I would give everything I own
Give up my life, my heart, my home
I would give everything I own
Just to have you back again
Just to hold you once again

If there's someone you know
That won't let you go
And is taking it all for granted
You may lose them one day
Someone take them away
And you don't hear a word they say

I would give everything I own
Give up my life, my heart, my home
I would give everything I own
Just to have you back again.”

[1]Vide: Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Everything_I_Own. Accessed 17 March 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Gary Tyler and UB40: Tyler: 1980: Album : Signing Off

*I’m not entirely certain if Gary Tyler is a free man as at today’s date 18 March 2013.
I know for a fact that he was still in prison in 2010. So in 2010 he was effectively in prison for a crime he did not commit on flimsy evidence for 36 years!!!*This was a true travesty of justice*. In 1974 Gary Tyler was convicted by what most call a racist jury for a murder that took place in 1974. He was a kid on a school bus, a White kid was shot, not in the bus but outside.
*I'm aware that songs such as these that mention Black and White have no real place in our Constitutional democracy, it’s NOT meant to offend* but merely to demonstrate that whilst many other genres of music were cool, they didn’t always take up human rights issues, as a rule reggae artists had to!!

*The facts:

*1. The jury was all white in the American South;
2. An appeal court in 1981 actually ruled that he was given an unfair trial but for reasons beyond anyone, they refused to grant an order for a re-trial;
3. The only evidence a gun which was not found on his person disappeared from evidence
4. The bus driver, the nearest witness to the events testified that the shot came from outside, that Gary was inside the bus and that no gun was found on the bus.
In the 80’s, because of UB40’s strong Birmingham accent, I couldn’t figure out all the words to their songs. I thought it was ‘’ Tyler is guilty watch out, you said so!” This of-course wasn’t the case. It’s ‘Tyler is guilty white judge said so.”

I fell in love with reggae music for many different reasons. The most compelling reason was that this music was and is a vehicle for human rights causes. Authentic reggae artists knew that they had to take a stand for what is right and stand opposed to what is wrong. The listener was compelled to distinguish between right and wrong and sometimes make difficult choices. The idea was to cultivate your morality.




“Appeal to the governor of Louisiana
You may get an answer the process is slow
Federal government too much to help him
It's been nearly five years
And they won't let him go

Tyler is guilty the white judge has said so
What right do we have to say it's not so
Tyler is guilty the white judge has said so
What right do we have to say it's not so

Testify under pressure, a racist jury
Government lawyers it’s all for show
With rows of white faces
False accusations
He's framed up for murder
They won't let him go

Police gun was planted
No matching bullets
No prints on the handle, no proof to show
But Tyler is guilty the white judge has said so
They show him no mercy
They won't let him go



Appeal to the governor of Louisiana
You may get an answer the process is slow
Federal government too much to help him
It's been nearly five years
And they won't let him go”

----------


## Citizen X

*Mathew Wilder: Break my Stride: 1983*
 





"Last night I had the strangest dream
I sailed away to China
In a little row boat to find ya
And you said you had to get your laundry cleaned
Didn't want no-one to hold you
What does that mean??
And you said

Ain't nothin' gonna to break my stride
Nobody's gonna slow me down, oh-no
I got to keep on movin'
Ain't nothin' gonna break my stride
I'm running and I won't touch ground
Oh-no, I got to keep on movin'
You're on a roll and now you pray it lasts
The road behind was rocky
But now you're feeling cocky
You look at me and you see your past
Is that the reason why you're running so fast?
And she said
Ain't nothin' gonna break my stride
Nobody's gonna slow me down, oh-no
I got to keep on moving
Ain't nothin' gonna break my stride
I'm running and I won't touch ground
Oh-no, I got to keep on moving
Never let another girl like you, work me over
Never let another girl like you, drag me under
If I meet another girl like you, I will tell her
Never want another girl like you, have to say
Ooooooh
Ain't nothin' gonna break my stride
Nobody's gonna slow me down
Oh-no, oh-no, I got to keep on moving
Ain't nothin' gonna break my stride
I'm running and I won't touch the ground
Oh-no, I got to keep on movin'
Ain't nothin' gonna break my stride
Nobody's gonna slow me down
Oh-no, oh-no, I got to keep on moving
Ain't nothin' gonna break my stride
I'm running and I won't touch the ground
Oh-no, I got to keep on movin'
Ain't nothin' gonna break my stride
Nobody's gonna slow me down
Oh-no, I got to keep on moving
Ain't nothin' gonna break my stride
I'm running and I won't touch the ground
Oh-no, I got to keep on movin'
Ain't nothin' gonna break my stride
Nobody's gonna slow me down
Oh-no, oh-no, I got to keep on moving”

----------


## Citizen X

Let me live my life: Barry White: 1975



“Baby you know I think we all need to
take an inventory of 
Our love are feelings 
what’s involved with that with that special lady or that special someone 
when I say we all need to talk about 
all men 
all the brothers of the world the black brothers the white brothers and the brown brothers and the red brothers 
cause you know basically that all women are the same and we need to 
we need to take in consideration that 
that women is 
Gods greatest gift to man 
and we need to take in consideration that 9 out of 10 times they will be and they will do anything we want them to you know it doesn’t take much to give them flowers a simple card that says I love you somewhere that they say baby I need you you know that's why I'm so in love and so wrapped up in you baby because I can give you what God gave me the only thing that I feel that I really own for life That I live in to you I give this life and my love. You know why. 
Just because the love I found in you I feel this way Never had a dream come true not until the day you came into my life and made it awful sweet girl you did it all you did it all for me. Please let me live my life loving you girl for the rest of my life my life close to you girl. No one but you girl. I really got my love you got my heart and soul for ever. The greatest story ever told how we loved each other When the people talk they will smile and say say were the only ones who made all the way Hay let me live my life loving you you babe all the rest of my life belongs to you babe Let me honey let me live my life my life my life whoo babe whoo babe whoo babe I wish that I could find another way to show show how I really feel how much I love you so Oh let me live my life loving you babe the rest of my life love to you babe. So I give all that I have to give to you for just as long as you as you want me to Everything baby The air I breathe The love I need on ever thing is everything is you Only you baby Only you I guess you could even say is just another way to say I love you. I need you I want you Let me live my life loving you The rest of my life my life loving you babe”

----------


## Citizen X

*Guantanamera: The Sand Pipers: 1966
*
*I’ve imported my signature below from the lyrics of this classic. Aligning oneself with the poor is of Marxist origin. It is a stance one takes against an economic class struggle which is equally destructive as a racial struggle. It has as its foundation that we all equal.
*
*I prefer the version of the Sandpipers:** 1966 purely because the singer explains the meaning of the words in the song itself!* *Towards the end of the song the singer resolves as follows:
*
*“The words mean "I am a truthful man from the land of the palm trees.
And before dying, I want to share these poems of my soul.My poems are soft green. My poems are also flaming crimson.
My poems are like a wounded fawn seeking refuge in the forest.

The last verse says:'Con los pobres de la tierra'. With the poor people of this earth I want to share my fate. The streams of the mountains please me more than the sea."”

The song is a romantic one in reference to “*"guajira guantanamera" (a peasant women from Guantánamo), “ My kinda girl!”*

**

*
*“Guantanamera
Guajira Guantanamera
Guantanamera
Guajira Guantanamera

Yo soy un hombre sincero
De donde crecen la palma.
Yo soy un hombre sincero
De donde crecen la palma.
Y antes de morir me quiero
Echar mis versos del alma.

Guantanamera
Guajira guantanamera
Guantanamera
Guajira guantanamera

Mi verso es de un verde claro
Y de un carmín encendido.
Mi verso es de un verde claro
Y de un carmín encendido.
Mi verso es un ciervo herido
Que busca en el monte amparo.

The words mean "I am a truthful man from the land of the palm trees.
And before dying, I want to share these poems of my soul.My poems are soft green. My poems are also flaming crimson.
My poems are like a wounded fawn seeking refuge in the forest.

The last verse says:'Con los pobres de la tierra'. With the poor people of this earth I want to share my fate. The streams of the mountains please me more than the sea."


Por los pobres de la tierra
Quiero yo mi suerte echar
Por los pobres de la tierra
Quiero yo mi suerte echar
Y el arroyo de la sierra
Me complace más que el mar

Guantanamera
Guajira guantanamera
Guantanamera
Guajira guantanamera”*





*Spanish Version*

“Yo soy un hombre sincero
De donde crece la palma
Y antes de morirme quiero
Echar mis versos del alma
Guantanamera, guajira Guantanamera

Mi verso es de un verde claro
Y de un carmi­n encendido
Mi verso es un ciervo herido
Que busca en el monte amparo
Guantanamera, guajira Guantanamera

Cultivo una rosa blanca
En julio como en enero
Para el amigo sincero
Que me da su mano franca
Guantanamera, guajira Guantanamera

Con los pobres de la tierra
Quiero yo mi suerte echar
El arroyo de la sierra
Me complace mas que el mar
Guantanamera, guajira Guantanamera”
*English Translation*
“I am a truthful man
From where the palm tree grows
And before dying I want
To let out the verses of my soul

My verse is light green
And it is flaming red
My verse is a wounded stag
Who seeks refuge on the mountain

I grow a white rose
In July just as in January
For the honest friend
Who gives me his open hand

With the poor people of the earth
I want to cast my lot
The brook of the mountains
Gives me more pleasure than the sea”

----------


## Citizen X

> *You know, I do my Indian community a great discredit in that I don't understand even one of the many rich Indian languages.* That said, I will speak to a few people I know who are in a position to identify those songs!
> I'm glad you've given me an opportunity to make a once off 'bollywood,' music video post, but it will be a very special one, one that actually has a story and one that promotes racial and cultural intergration and diversity..will do so in the next post....
> 
> *In memory of Nazia Hassan: 3 April 1965  13 August 2000
> *In dedication to all women who lost their lives to cancer
> Aap Jaisa Koi
> The flower for Spring and Spring for the garden. The heart for a heart, the body for a body. Each desires the meeting of a body and soul..
> Im not going to pull a Bollywood on you, I promise! In the spirit of cultural diversity and celebrating our differences, Ill make this one post of an Indian song. I do my Indian community a great disservice in that I understand not even one of the several rich Indian languages.
> 1. In 1980, Nazia Hassan was 15 years old! She was a teenager yet she released a song that sold millions of albums. The song was used in the 1980 Indian movie Qurbani,. The songs name is Aap Jaisa Koi. She was one of a few Asian females that appeared on BBC in 1981. The footage of Nazia Hassan herself singing this song is very, very, very rare and can actually only be found at one link:-http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p00nbwmv
> ...


See next post: The remix: Trying in earnest to figure out the Indian chick in this next video is??....

----------


## Citizen X

Who is the Indian actress singer in this video, a remix of Nazia Hassan's hit Aap Jaisa Koi

----------


## Citizen X

Why worry: Dire Straits: 1985

“Baby I see this world has made you sad
Some people can be bad
The things they do, the things they say
But baby I'll wipe away those bitter tears
I'll chase away those restless fears
That turn your blue skies into grey

Why worry, there should be laughter after pain
There should be sunshine after rain
These things have always been the same
So why worry now

Baby when I get down I turn to you
And you make sense of what I do
I know it isn't hard to say
But baby just when this world seems mean and cold
Our love comes shining red and gold
And the rest is by the way

Why worry, there should be laughter after pain
There should be sunshine after rain
These things have always been the same
So why worry now”

----------


## Citizen X

> *Frankie Valli
> Can't Take My Eyes Off You :*
> *Frankie Vallie gave the breathe of life to the songCant take my eyes off you, in 1967.* *In my opinion Heath Ledger immortalized the song in the movie 10 things I hate about you. He won this chicks heart in a very creative manner using the song, cant take my eyes off you. Check out this video, really classic!
> **
> 
> You're just too good to be true
> Can't take my eyes off of you
> You'd be like heaven to touch
> I wanna hold you so much
> ...


See next post...

----------


## Citizen X

Can’t take my eyes off you: Frankie Vallie: 1967





“You're just too good to be true 
Can't take my eyes off of you 
You'd be like heaven to touch 
I wanna hold you so much 
At long last love has arrived 
And I thank God I'm alive 
You're just too good to be true 
Can't take my eyes off of you 

Pardon the way that I stare 
There's nothing else to compare 
The sight of you leaves me weak 
There are no words left to speak 
So if you feel like I feel 
Please let me know that it's real 
You're just too good to be true 
Can't take my eyes off of you 

chorus: 
I love you baby and if it's quite all right 
I need you baby to warm the lonely nights 
I love you baby, trust in me when I say 
Oh pretty baby, don't bring me down I pray 
Oh pretty baby, now that I've found you stay 
And let me love you baby, let me love”

----------


## Citizen X

Brother in arms: Dire Straits: 1985

*13 of our SANDF brothers in arms have fallen in battle*! This means a great deal to me personally! Its a big deal! I may not be many things, but Im a patriot. I tender my sincere condolences to the families of those 13 brave soldiers who lost their lives in duty for their country. I mourn with those families.
 You did not desert me, my brothers in arms.
In memory of:

Corporal Mokgadi Darius SeakamelaCorporal Ntebaleng Andrew MogorosiLance Corporal Daniel Sello MolaraLance Corporal Lukas Mohapi TshekeRifleman Lesego Maxwell HertzogRifleman Zamani Jim MxhosanaRifleman Xolani DlaminiRifleman Vusumzi Joseph NgalekaRifleman Karabo Edwin MatshekaRifleman Khomotso Paul MsengaRifleman Maleisane Samuel ThuloRifleman Motsamai William BojaneRifleman Thabiso Anthon Phirimana[1]




These mist covered mountains
Are a home now for me
But my home is the lowlands
And always will be
Some day you'll return to
Your valleys and your farms
And you'll no longer burn
To be brothers in arms

Through these fields of destruction
Baptisms of fire
I've witnessed your suffering
As the battles raged higher
And though they did hurt me so bad
In the fear and alarm
*You did not desert me
My brothers in arms*

There's so many different worlds
So many different suns
And we have just one world
But we live in different ones

Now the sun's gone to hell
And the moon's riding high
Let me bid you farewell
Every man has to die
But it's written in the starlight
And every line on your palm
We're fools to make war
On our brothers in arms




[1] Vide Mail & Gaurdian. http://mg.co.za/article/2013-03-26-sandf-releases-names-of-sa-soldiers-killed-in-car. Accessed 29 March 2013

----------


## Citizen X

> Who is the Indian actress singer in this video, a remix of Nazia Hassan's hit Aap Jaisa Koi


See next post, a rare youtube find!!!

----------


## Citizen X

Nazia Hassan singing Aap Jaisa Koi *as a teenager in 1980 on BBC

Very rare video indeed!!!




*Aap Jaisa Koi Meri Zindagi Mein Aaye
Someone like you should come into my life

To Baat Ban Jaaye, Haan Haan Baat Ban Jaaye
It will be great; Yes Yes life will become great

Aap Jaisa Koi Meri Zindagi Mein Aaye
Someone like you should come into my life

To Baat Ban Jaaye, Haan Haan Baat Ban Jaaye 
It will be great; Yes Yes life will become great


Phool Ko Bahaar, Bahaar Ko Chaman
Flowers need Spring, Spring needs garden

Dil Ko Dil, Badan Ko Badan
Heart needs heart body needs body

Har Kisiko Chahiye Tan Ka Milan
Everyone wants physical relationships attachment

Kash Mujh Par Aisa Dil Aapka Bhi Aaye
I hope wish that your heart will also feel like this for me

To Baat Ban Jaaye Haan Haan Baat Ban Jaaye
It will be great; Yes Yes life will become great

Aap Jaisa Koi Meri Zindagi Mein Aaye
Someone like you should come into my life

To Baat Ban Jaaye, Haan Haan Baat Ban Jaaye
It will be great; Yes Yes life will become great

Maein Insaan Hoon, Farishta Nahin
I am a human being not a messenger of god or angel

Dar Hai Behak, Na Jaun Kahin
I fear that I may go out of the control

Tanha Dil Na Sambhlega
Lonely heart may not stay in control

Pyar Bina Yeh Tadpega
Without love heart will suffer

Aapsa Kahan Hai Dil Aapko Hi Paaye
No one is like you; My heart only wants to reach you

To Baat Ban Jaaye Haan Haan Baat Ban Jaaye
It will be great; Yes Yes life will become great

Aap Jaisa Koi Meri Zindagi Mein Aaye
Someone like you should come into my life

To Baat Ban Jaaye, Haan Haan Baat Ban Jaaye
It will be great; Yes Yes life will become great

Aap Jaisa Koi Meri Zindagi Mein Aaye
Someone like you should come into my life

To Baat Ban Jaaye, Haan Haan Baat Ban Jaaye
It will be great; Yes Yes life will become great

Aap Jaisa Koi Meri Zindagi Mein Aaye
Someone like you should come into my life


To Baat Ban Jaaye, Haan Haan Baat Ban Jaaye
It will be great; Yes Yes life will become great

----------


## Citizen X

STEVE WINWOOD: Higher Love : 1986

Just ‘talking about my generation!’


“Think about it, there must be higher love
Down in the heart or hidden in the stars above
Without it, life is wasted time
Look inside your heart, I'll look inside mine
Things look so bad everywhere
In this whole world, what is fair?
We walk blind, we try to see
Falling behind in what could be

Bring me a higher love
Bring me a higher love
Bring me a higher love
Where's that higher love I keep thinking of?

Worlds are turning and we're just hanging on
Facing our fear and standing out there alone
A yearning, and it's real to me
There must be someone who's feeling for me

Things look so bad everywhere
In this whole world, what is fair?
We walk blind, we try to see
Falling behind in what could be

Bring me a higher love
Bring me a higher love
Bring me a higher love
Where's that higher love I keep thinking of?

Bring me a higher love
Bring me a higher love
Bring be a higher love
I could rise above on a higher love

I will wait for it
I'm not too late for it
Until then, I'll sing my song
To cheer the night along
Bring it...

I could light the night up with my soul on fire
I could make the sun shine from pure desire
Let me feel that love come over me
Let me feel how strong it could be

Bring me a higher love
Bring me a higher love
Bring me a higher love
Where's that higher love I keep thinking of ?”

----------

tec0 (03-Apr-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Johnny Nash: I can see clearly now: 1972[ Jimmy Cliff: 1993]*
“I can see clearly now the rain is gone
I can see all obstacles in my way
Gone are the dark clouds that had me blind
It's gonna be a bright (bright) bright (bright) sunshinin' day
It's gonna be a bright (bright) bright (bright) sunshinin' day

Oh yes, I can make it now the pain is gone
All of the bad feelings have disappeared
Here is the rainbow I've been praying for
It's gonna be a bright (bright) bright (bright) sunshinin' day

Ooh - look all around, there's nothing but blue skies
Look straight ahead, there's nothing but blue skies

I can see clearly now the rain is gone
I can see all obstacles in my way
Here's the rainbow I've been praying for
It's gonna be a bright (bright) bright (bright) sunshinin' day
It's gonna be a bright (bright) bright (bright) sunshinin' day
Real, real, real, real bright (bright) bright (bright) sunshinin' day
Yeah, hey, it's gonna be a bright (bright) bright (bright) sunshinin' day”

----------

tec0 (03-Apr-13)

----------


## Citizen X

Reggae Night: Jimmy Cliff: 1983

Reggae night, we come together when the feeling's right
Reggae night, and we'll be jammin 'till the morning light

Penny Reel just called, got to get my things, got to catch this ride
Gotta look my best because I know there'll be mashin' up tonight
Reggae night, we come together when the feeling's right
Reggae night, and we'll be jammin 'till the morning light

You will find it happens only once a year
So don't miss out on this session here

There'll be people comin' from the North and South and East and West
So you better look your best, man
Now, lightnin' strikes at 8, so you better not be late
For this rub-a-dubbin', rockin', jammin', fun, fun, lovin', yeah
Reggae night, we come together when the feeling's right,
Reggae night, and we'll be jammin 'till the morning light

You will find it happens only once a year
So take advantage of this festive cheer
Make we bring we family and let's tell some friends
And everyone will have a jam, jam, session

Oh oh oh raggae night, oh oh oh raggae night
oh oh oh raggae night, oh oh oh raggae night
oh oh oh raggae night, oh oh oh Keep on rockin'
Oh oh oh raggae night, oh oh oh raggae night
Reggae night, we come together when the feeling's right
Reggae night, and we'll be jammin 'till the morning light.

----------


## Citizen X

The Twist: Chubby Checker: 1960




“Come on baby let's do the twist
Come on baby let's do the twist
Take me by my little hand and go like this
Ee-oh twist baby baby twist
Oooh-yeah just like this
Come on little miss and do the twist

My daddy is sleepin' and mama ain't around
Yeah daddy is sleepin' and mama ain't around
We're gonna twisty twisty twisty
'Til we turn the house down
Come on and twist yeah baby twistOooh-yeah just like this
Come on little miss and do the twist

Yeah you should see my little Sis
You should see my my little Sis
She really knows how to rock
She knows how to twist
Come on and twist yeah baby twist
Oooh yeah just like this
Come on little miss and do the twist
Yeah rock on now
Yeah twist on now
Twist”

----------

tec0 (03-Apr-13)

----------


## Citizen X

John Lennon and charisma

Twist & Shout (Beatles version): 1963

John Lennon _remains_ one of my favourite artists of all time. I revisit his music on a regular basis.

*If you had the Queen of England* as one of your audience members and you showed a little attitude, then- you really got what it takes i.e. the right stuff!!
In a live performance of Twist Shout, the Beatles really did have the Queen as one of the audience members and John Lennon, as only Lennon, could, remarked as follows:

"For our last number, I’d like to ask your help:
Will the people in the *cheaper seats,* clap your hands? 

And, the rest of you, *will you just rattle your jewellery?"*
 :Wink: 
_(reference to Queen and the rich),_



“Well, shake it up, baby, now, (shake it up, baby)
Twist and shout. (twist and shout)
Cmon cmon, cmon, cmon, baby, now, (come on baby)
Come on and work it on out. (work it on out)

Well, work it on out, honey. (work it on out)
You know you look so good. (look so good)
You know you got me goin, now, (got me goin)
Just like I knew you would. (like I knew you would, oooh!)

Well, shake it up, baby, now, (shake it up, baby)
Twist and shout. (twist and shout)
Cmon, cmon, cmon, cmon, baby, now, (come on baby)
Come on and work it all out. (work it all out, oooh!)

You know you’re a twisty little girl, (twist little girl)
You know you twist so fine. (twist so fine)
Come on and twist a little closer, now, (twist a little closer)
And let me know that you're mine. (let me know you’re mine oooh)

Ahhhhhhhhhh(root) Ahhhhhhhhhh(third) Ahhhhhhhhhh(fifth) Ahhhhhhhhhhh(seventh) Ahhhhh Ahhhhh Woah, Yeah

Well, shake it up, baby, now, (shake it up, baby)
Twist and shout. (twist and shout)
Cmon, cmon, cmon, cmon, baby, now, (come on baby)
Come on and work it on out. (work it on out, wuu!)

You know you’re a twisty little girl, (twist little girl)
You know you twist so fine. (twist so fine)
Come on and twist a little closer, now, (twist a little closer)
And let me know that you're mine. (let me know you’re mine, )

Well, shake it, shake it, shake it, baby, now. (shake it up baby)
Well, shake it, shake it, shake it, baby, now. (shake it up baby)
Well, shake it, shake it, shake it, baby, now. (shake it up baby)

----------

tec0 (03-Apr-13)

----------


## Blurock

Always the rebel... :Wink:

----------


## Blurock

Another great guitarist departed. R.I.P. Alvin Lee

----------

Citizen X (06-Apr-13)

----------


## Blurock

In memory of Alvin Lee. I'm goin' home.

Never cared about the fame - only wanted to play. Really enjoyed jamming.

----------

Citizen X (06-Apr-13)

----------


## Blurock

My first introduction to Ten Years After following Alvin's Woodstock appearance.

----------

Citizen X (06-Apr-13)

----------


## Blurock

> All those "modern music enthusiasts who think their Ryan Seacrest/Simon Cowell American Idol bullshitters are worth a flying f#*k in your Bieber fantasy worlds-THIS is #$#@' butt pumpin', jive ass kick ass rock 'n' roll and how it was meant to be played. rap is shit, hip-hop is shit, and all the phony BS artists lined up from here to the sun cannot touch this real music if their lives depended on it.﻿ Listen to Jagger blow harp on "Midnight Rambler." Then kiss my retro butt.


  :Censored: 

I just could not help but smile when I saw this, but its true. There are some youngsters that make good music, but rap and hip hop will never be. This is music for the ages. Pour yourself a nice glass of red wine. Put on the headphones, close your eyes and enjoy.... :Wink: 

http://youtu.be/FNJkf9uizxI

----------


## Citizen X

My life: Billy Joel: 1978




My Life is a song with attitude and I love the classics which demonstrate attitude. This video is rare and is a classic!!

The song begins with drums and electric bass, followed by a keyboard riff. The riff is also used as a fill between verse and chorus sections and is also played at the end. The section order is intro-verse-fill-chorus-bridge-v-f-c-b-solo-c-outro.[1]
Chicago members Peter Cetera and Donnie Dacus performed the backing vocals and sang along with Billy Joel during the bridge and in the outro ("Keep it to yourself, it's my life")."



Got a call from an old friend
We used to be real close
Said he couldn't go on the American way
Closed the shop, sold the house
Bought a ticket to the West Coast
Now he gives them a stand-up routine in L.A.

I don't need you to worry for me cause I'm alright
I don't want you to tell me it's time to come home
I don't care what you say anymore, this is my life
Go ahead with your own life, leave me alone

I never said you had to offer me a second chance
(I never said you had to)
I never said I was a victim of circumstance
(I never said)
I still belong, don't get me wrong
You can speak your mind
But not on my time

They will tell you, you can't sleep alone in a strange place
Then they'll tell you, you can't sleep with somebody else
Ah, but sooner or later you sleep in your own space
Either way it's okay to wake up with yourself

I don't need you to worry for me cause I'm alright
I don't want you to tell me it's time to come home
I don't care what you say anymore, this is my life
Go ahead with your own life, leave me alone


I never said you had to offer me a second chance
(I never said you had to)
I never said I was a victim of circumstance
(Of cirumstance)
I still belong, don't get me wrong
You can speak your mind
But not on my time

*I don't care what you say anymore, this is my life
Go ahead with your own life, leave me alone

*(Keep it to yourself, it's my life)
Photo source:[2]



[1]Vide: Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Life_(Billy_Joel_song). Accessed:14 April 2013


[2]Supra n 1





gg

----------


## Citizen X

Nobody told me there'd be days like these: John Lennon: 1980

This song was released after John Lennons death. He started work on it but didnt live to see it released. Yoko Ono finished this song and released it in the early 80s..
Nobody told ME that there would be days just like today!!

The line "Nobody told me there'd be days like these..." is in contrast to the old adage "My mother told me there'd be days like this.[1]





Everybody's talking and no one says a word
Everybody's making love and no one really cares
There's Nazis in the bathroom just below the stairs
Always something happening and nothing going on
There's always something cooking and nothing in the pot
They're starving back in China so finish what you got 

*Nobody told me there'd be days like these
*Nobody told me there'd be days like these
Nobody told me there'd be days like these
Strange days indeed -- strange days indeed 

*Everybody's runnin' and no one makes a move
Everyone's a winner and nothing left to lose
*There's a little yellow idol to the north of Katmandu
Everybody's flying and no one leaves the ground
Everybody's crying and no one makes a sound
There's a place for us in the movies you just gotta lay around 

Nobody told me there'd be days like these
Nobody told me there'd be days like these
Nobody told me there'd be days like these
Strange days indeed -- most peculiar, mama 

Everybody's smoking and no one's getting high
Everybody's flying and never touch the sky
There's a UFO over New York and I ain't too surprised 

Nobody told me there'd be days like these
Nobody told me there'd be days like these
Nobody told me there'd be days like these
Strange days indeed -- most peculiar, mama.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nobody_Told_Me


[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nobody_Told_Me: Accessed 16 April 2013

----------


## Citizen X

> The late 70s and early 80s would not have been the same without Leo Sayers contribution. Most notably, I love you more than I can say(1983), and You make me feel like dancing(1977). 
> Both these songs will always be part of my music collection. I love these 2 songs!
> Some women just have that effect!!! They make you feel like dancing.
> You make me feel like dancing:Leo Sayer 
> You've got a cute way of talking
> You got the better of me
> Just snap your fingers and I'm walking
> Like a dog hanging on your lead
> I'm in a spin you know
> ...


*Leo Sayer: You make me feel like dancing: 1976




*

----------

Blurock (18-Apr-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> Reggae Night: Jimmy Cliff: 1983
> 
> Reggae night, we come together when the feeling's right
> Reggae night, and we'll be jammin 'till the morning light
> 
> Penny Reel just called, got to get my things, got to catch this ride
> Gotta look my best because I know there'll be mashin' up tonight
> Reggae night, we come together when the feeling's right
> Reggae night, and we'll be jammin 'till the morning light
> ...


Reggae Night: Jimmy Cliff: 1983

----------


## Blurock

One Master's tribute to another. Enjoy.

http://youtu.be/2nGPQ_YPDbU

----------


## Blurock

I have always been fascinated by Spanish music. Not only Flamenco, but classical as well as romantic Spanish guitar. This lady gives a very good rendition of La Malaguena.

----------

Citizen X (18-Apr-13)

----------


## Blurock

Marvellous guitar technique.

----------


## Blurock

> Andrés Segovia Torres, 1st Marquis of Salobreña (pronounced: [anˈdɾes seˈɣoβja ˈtores]) (21 February 1893  2 June 1987),[1] known as Andrés Segovia, was a virtuoso Spanish classical guitarist from Linares, Jaén, Andalucia, Spain. He is the father of modern classical guitar. Practically all professional classical guitarists today are students of Segovia, or students of his students.[2][3]
> Segovia's contribution to the modern-romantic repertoire not only included commissions but also his own transcriptions of classical or baroque works. He is remembered for his expressive performances: his wide palette of tone, and his distinctive musical personality, phrasing and style.


 Wikipedia

----------


## Citizen X

*Fleetwood Mac: Go your own way: 1976*



“Loving you 
Isn't the right thing to do 
How can I 
Ever change things that I feel? 
If I could 
Maybe I'd give you my world 
How can I 
When you won't take it from me? 

You can go your own way! 
Go your own way 
You can call it another lonely day 
Another Lonely day 
You can go your own way! 
Go your own way 

Tell me why 
Everything turned around? 
Packing up 
Shacking up's all you wanna do 
If I could 
Baby I'd give you my world 
Open up 
Everything's waiting for you 

You can go your own way! 
Go your own way 
You can call it another lonely day 
Another Lonely day 
You can go your own way! 
Go your own way 


You can go your own way! 
Go your own way 
You can call it another lonely day 
Another lonely day 
You can go your own way! 
Go your own way 
You can call it another lonely day 

You can go your own way 
You can call it another lonely day 
You can go your own way 

Go your own way.”

----------


## Citizen X

99 Red Balloons: Nena: English Version: 1984

Ever experienced a song that really made you wonder? I sure have! 99 Red Balloons is just one of them.
“Everyone's a superhero. Everyone's a Captain Kirk," stood out for me. Captain Kirk was big in the 80’s so if everyone wanted to be a ‘Captain Kirk,’ well that said a lot!

This wasn’t a shy chick! Not sure if she was making a fashion statement, or having hair under her arms was just her thing but here she is!

*“99 Luftballons* (German for "99 toy balloons", literally meaning "99 air balloons") is the third album by German pop band Nena, released in 1984. It is composed of tracks from their two previous albums _Nena_ and _? (Fragezeichen)_. It was also their first album that released in the United States, and also the first with English language lyrics. The album was a moderate success in America.”[1]



“You and I in a little toy shop
Buy a bag of balloons with the money we've got.
Set them free at the break of dawn
'Til one by one, they were gone.
Back at base, bugs in the software
Flash the message, Something's out there.
Floating in the summer sky.
Ninety nine red balloons go by.

Ninety nine red balloons.
Floating in the summer sky.
Panic bells, it's red alert.
There's something here from somewhere else.
The war machine springs to life.
Opens up one eager eye.
Focusing it on the sky.
Where ninety nine red balloons go by.

Ninety nine Decision Street.
Ninety nine ministers meet.
To worry, worry, super-scurry.
Call the troops out in a hurry.
This is what we've waited for.
This is it boys, this is war.
The president is on the line
As ninety nine red balloons go by.

Ninety nine Knights of the air
Ride super-high-tech jet fighters
Everyone's a superhero.
Everyone's a Captain Kirk.
With orders to identify.
To clarify and classify.
Scramble in the summer sky.
As ninety nine red balloons go by.

Ninety nine dreams I have had.
In every one a red balloon.
It's all over and I'm standing pretty.
In this dust that was a city.
If I could find a souvenir.
Just to prove the world was here.
And here is a red balloon
I think of you and let it go.”


[1]Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/99_Luftballons_(album). Accessed 20 April 2013

----------


## Citizen X

John Lennon: Stand by me: 1975
There have been more than 300 versions of this song. John Lennons version is the most meaningful for me..




When the night has come
And the land is dark
And the moon is the only light we see
No, I won't be afraid
No, I won't be afraid
Just as long as you stand, stand by me

And darling, darling, stand by me
Oh, now, now, stand by me
Stand by me, stand by me

If the sky that we look upon
Should tumble and fall
And the mountain should crumble to the sea_
_
I won't cry, I won't cry
No, I won't shed a tear
Just as long as you stand, stand by me

And darling, darling stand by me
Oh, stand by me, stand by me
Stand by me, stand by me, yeah

Whenever you're in trouble
Won't you stand by me?
Oh, now, now, stand by me
Oh, stand by me, stand by me, stand by me

Darling, darling, stand by me
Stand by me, oh, stand by me
Stand by me, stand by me

----------

Dave A (22-Apr-13)

----------


## pmbguy

18th Avenue

Well I rode a while, for a mile or so
Down the road to the eighteenth avenue
And the people I saw were the people I know
And they all came down to take a view
Oh the path was dark and borderless
Down the road to the eighteenth avenue
And it stung my tongue to repeat the words
That I used to use only yesterday
Meanings just dropped to the ground
I tried to remember what I thought
And what I used to say
Dont let me go down no dont let me go
Oh my hands were tied as I struggled inside
The empty waste of another day
Memories were blank to my eyes
The fire and the glory of that night
Seemed safely locked away
Too hungry to rise. too hungry to

Well I rode a while, for a mile or so
Down the road to the eighteenth avenue
And the people I saw were the people I know
And they all came down to take a view
Oh the path was dark and borderless
Down the road to the eighteenth avenue
But my head felt better as I turned the car
And the airport slowly came to view
One mile said the sign
Checked my bags and made it straight to end gate 22
Made it just in time, boy youve made it just in time

----------

Citizen X (22-Apr-13)

----------


## Blurock

Stand by me. One of my favourites. It speaks to me about courage, friendship and perseverance. Nice to play and sing along too. :Big Grin:

----------


## Blurock

A sad and haunting song. 




Morningside                                          Written by: Neil Diamond

Morningside
The old man died
And no one cried
They simply turned away
And when he died
He left a table made of nails and pride
And with his hands he carved these words inside
"For my children"

Morning light
Morning bright
I spent the night
With dreams that make you weep
Morning time
Wash away the sadness from these eyes of mine
For I recall the words the old man signed
"For my children"

And the legs were shaped with his hands
And the top made of oaken wood
And the children sat around this table
Touched with their laughter
Ah, and that was good

Morningside
An old man died
And no one cried
He surely died alone
And truth is sad
For not a child would claim the gift he had
The words he carved became his epitaph
"For my children"
Home  Sanctus Home

----------


## Blurock

Hot August Night. One of the all time great concerts at the Greek Theatre

----------

Citizen X (25-Apr-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> Hot August Night. One of the all time great concerts at the Greek Theatre


My favourite Neil Diamond album is the Jazz Singer, I like every single song on this album! My favourite song from this album is America.

----------


## Citizen X

*America: Neil Diamond: 1980


*
“Far
We've been travelling far
Without a home
But not without a star

Free
Only want to be free
We huddle close
Hang on to a dream

On the boats and on the planes
They're coming to America
Never looking back again
They're coming to America

Home, don't it seem so far away
Oh, we're travelling light today
In the eye of the storm
In the eye of the storm

Home, to a new and a shiny place
Make our bed, and we'll say our grace
Freedom's light burning warm
Freedom's light burning warm

Everywhere around the world
They're coming to America
Every time that flag's unfurled
They're coming to America

Got a dream to take them there
They're coming to America
Got a dream they've come to share
They're coming to America

They're coming to America
They're coming to America
They're coming to America
They're coming to America
Today, today, today, today, today

My country 'tis of thee
(Today)
Sweet land of liberty
(today)
Of thee I sing
(today)
Of thee I sing
(today)”

----------


## Citizen X

You Baby: Neil Diamond: 1980
Only a blind man would leave you behind
But not me





I love this song for just so many reasons...
One, Two, Three Four!

Hey, it takes a lot of time
If you want it right
Takes a lot of time
And it takes believing
You gotta see the signs
And you'll get it right

I see the signs in your eyes
And I know that it's
You, baby, baby
Ooh, baby, baby now
You, baby, baby
Only a blind man would leave you behind
But not me

It takes a lot of loving to make it good
Takes a lot of loving, believe it, babe
I'm sayin'git again so it's understood

Me,

I believe in the things I keep seeing in
You, baby, baby
Ooh, baby, baby now
You, baby, baby
Only a blind man would leave you behind
But not me

Hey
It takes a lot of loving to make it good
Takes a lot of love and believing babe
I'm saying it again so it's understood

Me, I believe in the things
I keep seeing in
You, baby, baby
Ooh, baby, baby now
You, baby, baby
Ooh, baby, baby now

Ooh, baby, baby
You, baby, baby, now
Ooh, baby, baby
You, baby, baby now

See next post..

----------


## Citizen X

In the movie 'The Jazz Singer,' Neil Diamond is disguised as a Black man singing the song 'You Baby,' as he felt that perhaps a Black audience would not accept the song from a White man..

Smart movie scene!!

----------

pmbguy (26-Apr-13)

----------


## Citizen X

Hello Again: Neil Diamond: 1980
I love this movie scene as it captures the essentials of accepting each other's background in a relationship however diverse in terms of race, religion, ethnic background etc.




Hello again, hello
Just called to say hello
I couldn't sleep at all tonight
And I know it's late
But I couldn't wait
Hello, my friend, hello
Just called to let you know
I think about you every night
When I'm here alone
And, you're there at home, hello
Maybe it's been crazy
And maybe I'm to blame
But I put my heart above my head
We've been through it all
And you loved me just the same
And when you're not there
I just need to hear
Hello, my friend, hello
It's good to need you so
It's good to love you like I do
And to feel this way
When I hear you say, hello
Hello, my friend, hello
Just called to let you know
I think about you every night
And I know it's late
But I couldn't wait
*Hello*

----------


## Citizen X

Bob Marley: Three Little Birds: 1980

I just , “Rise up this mornin', Smiled with the risin' sun, 
Three little birds pitch by my doorstep singin' sweet songs 
Of melodies pure and true, Sayin', ("This is my message to you-ou-ou:")”





*“Don't worry about a thing, 
'Cause every little thing gonna be all right. 
*Singin': "Don't worry about a thing, 
'Cause every little thing gonna be all right!" 

Rise up this mornin', 
Smiled with the risin' sun, 
Three little birds 
Pitch by my doorstep 
Singin' sweet songs 
Of melodies pure and true, 
Sayin', ("This is my message to you-ou-ou:") 

Singin': "Don't worry 'bout a thing, 
'Cause every little thing gonna be all right." 
Singin': "Don't worry (don't worry) 'bout a thing, 
'Cause every little thing gonna be all right!" 

Rise up this mornin', 
Smiled with the risin' sun, 
Three little birds 
Pitch by my doorstep 
Singin' sweet songs 
Of melodies pure and true, 
Sayin', "This is my message to you-ou-ou:" 

Singin': "Don't worry about a thing, worry about a thing, oh! 
Every little thing gonna be all right. Don't worry!" 
Singin': "Don't worry about a thing" - I won't worry! 
"'Cause every little thing gonna be all right." 

Singin': "Don't worry about a thing, 
'Cause every little thing gonna be all right" - I won't worry! 
Singin': "Don't worry about a thing, 
'Cause every little thing gonna be all right." 
Singin': "Don't worry about a thing, oh no! 
'Cause every little thing gonna be all right!
Album art:[1]




[1]Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:BobMarley%26theWailersExodus.jpg. Accessed 28 April 2013

----------


## Citizen X

Bob Marley: Could you be loved: 1980






Could you be loved and be loved? 
Could you be loved and be loved? 

Don't let them fool ya, 
Or even try to school ya! Oh, no! 
We've got a mind of our own, 
So go to hell if what you're thinking is not right! 
Love would never leave us alone, 
A-yin the darkness there must come out to light. 

Could you be loved and be loved? 
Could you be loved, wo now! - and be loved? 

(The road of life is rocky and you may stumble too, 
So while you point your fingers someone else is judging you) 
Love your brotherman! 
(Could you be - could you be - could you be loved? 
Could you be - could you be loved? 
Could you be - could you be - could you be loved? 
Could you be - could you be loved?) 

Don't let them change ya, oh! - 
Or even rearrange ya! Oh, no! 
We've got a life to live. 
They say: only - only - 
Only the fittest of the fittest shall survive - 
Stay alive! Eh! 

Could you be loved and be loved? 
Could you be loved, wo now! - and be loved? 

(You ain't gonna miss your water until your well runs dry; 
No matter how you treat him, the man will never be satisfied.) 
Say something! (Could you be - could you be - could you be loved? 
Could you be - could you be loved?) 
Say something! Say something! 
(Could you be - could you be - could you be loved?) 
Say something! (Could you be - could you be loved?) 
Say something! Say something! (Say something!) 
Say something! Say something! (Could you be loved?) 
Say something! Say something! Reggae, reggae! 
Say something! Rockers, rockers! 
Say something! Reggae, reggae! 



Album art[1]


[1]Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:BobMarley%26theWailersUprising.jpg. Accessed 29 April 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*I'll Be Your Baby Tonight: UB40 and Robert Palmer: 1990*
‘I’ll be your baby tonight,’ was first done by the rebel himself, Bob Dylan in 1967. 
I love the version of ub40 and Robert Palmer. This is one smart music video! Sexy chick in this video, I'm still trying to figure out who she is..



“Close your eyes - close the door 
You don't have to worry any more
I'll be your baby tonight 

Shut the light - shut the shade 
You don't have to be afraid
I'll be your baby tonight 

Well, the mockingbird's gonna sail away
We're gonna forget it 
Big old moon's gonna shine like a spoon 
We're gonna let it - you won't regret it 

Kick your shoes off - do not fear 
Bring that bottle over here
I'll be your baby tonight 

Be my baby 
Be my baby 
Be my baby 
Be my baby 
I'll be your baby tonight 

Well, the mockingbird's gonna sail away
We're gonna forget it
Big old moon's gonna shine like a spoon 
We're gonna let it - you won't regret it 

Kick your shoes off - do not fear 
Bring that bottle over here 
I'll be your baby tonight 

Be my baby 
Be my baby 
Be my baby 
Be my baby 
I'll be your baby tonight
I'll be your baby tonight
I'll be your baby tonight”

----------


## Citizen X

Don’t make me over: Sybil: 1989




“I need you
I need You
Don't, Don't, Don't
Don't Make me
Don't, Don't, Don't
Don't Make me
Don't, Don't, Don't
Don't Make me
Don't, Don't, Don't
Don't Make me

Don't make me over
Now that you know how I adore you
Don't make me over
Now that I'd do anything for you
Don't make me over
Now that you know how I adore you


Don't pick on the things I say
The things I do
Just love me with all my faults
The way I love you
I'm begging you


Don't make me over
Now that I can't make it without you
Don't make me over
I wouldn't change one thing about you


Just take me inside your arms
And hold me tight
I'll always be by your side
Whenever your wrong or right
I'm begging you


Don't make me over
Now that I'd do anything for you
Don't make me over
Now that you know how I adore you
Don't make me over
Don't make me over
Now that you've got me at your command

Accept me for what I am
Accept me for the things that I do
Accept me for what I am
Accept me for the things that I do

Don't make me over”

----------


## Citizen X

When doves cry: Prince: 1984
 




“Dig if you will the picture
Of you and I engaged in a kiss
The sweat of your body covers me
Can you my darling
Can you picture this? 

Dream if you can a courtyard
An ocean of violets in bloom
Animals strike curious poses
They feel the heat
The heat between me and u

How can u just leave me standing? 
Alone in a world that's so cold? (so cold)
Maybe I’m just to demanding
Maybe I’m just like my father 2 bold
Maybe you're just like my mother
She’s never satisfied (she’s never satisfied)
Why do we scream at each other
This is what it sounds like
When doves cry

Touch if u will my stomach
Feel how it trembles inside
Youve got the butterflies all tied up
Don't make me chase u
Even doves have pride

How can u just leave me standing? 
Alone in a world so cold? (world so cold)
Maybe I’m just to demanding
Maybe I’m just like my father 2 bold
Maybe you're just like my mother
She’s never satisfied (she’s never satisfied)
Why do we scream at each other
This is what it sounds like
When doves cry

How can u just leave me standing? 
Alone in a world that's so cold? (a world that's so cold)
Maybe Im just to demanding (maybe, maybe Im like my father)
Maybe Im just like my father to bold (ya know he's 2 bold)
Maybe you're just like my mother (maybe you're just like my mother)
Shes never satisfied (shes never, never satisfied)
Why do we scream at each other (why do we scream, why)
This is what it sounds like

When doves cry
When doves cry (doves cry, doves cry)
When doves cry (doves cry, doves cry)

Don't cry (don't cry)

When doves cry
When doves cry
When doves cry

When doves cry (doves cry, doves cry, doves cry)
Don't cry
Darling don't cry
Don't cry
Don't cry
Don't don't cry” 
Photo: Courtyard[1]


[1]http://cookjmex.blogspot.com/2008/11/guadalajaras-regional-museum.html. Accessed 30 April 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Exodus: Bob Marley: 1977
*
“Wait till I get my trap on you, I’ll show you what a fisherman can do!” Bob Marley 

Bob Marley’s music is rich in metaphors! 

Though I’m very familiar with the song Exodus, it took me many, many years to figure out what he meant when he said, “ I’ll show you what a fisherman can do,” In many of his videos one sees fisherman. It finally dawned on me, this was reference to the Biblical fisherman who became disciples of Jesus Christ. Jesus told these fisherman,” I’ll make you a fisher of men!” Mark 1:17
It’s common cause that Bob Marley had a God of his own understanding, ironically his understanding led to my quest for God, and, my subsequent finding of the God of my understanding Jesus Christ!



“Men and people will fight ya down (Tell me why!) 
When ya see Jah light. (Ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha!) 
Let me tell you if you're not wrong; (Then, why?) 
Everything is all right. 
So we gonna walk - all right! - through de roads of creation: 
We the generation (Tell me why!) 
(Trod through great tribulation) trod through great tribulation. 

Exodus, all right! Movement of Jah people! 
Oh, yeah! O-oo, yeah! All right! 
Exodus: Movement of Jah people! Oh, yeah! 

Yeah-yeah-yeah, well! 
Uh! Open your eyes and look within: 
Are you satisfied (with the life you're living)? Uh! 
We know where we're going, uh! 
We know where we're from. 
We're leaving Babylon, 
We're going to our Father land. 

Exodus: movement of Jah people! Oh, yeah! 
(Movement of Jah people!) Send us another brother Moses! 
(Movement of Jah people!) From across the Red Sea! 
(Movement of Jah people!) Send us another brother Moses! 
(Movement of Jah people!) From across the Red Sea! 
Movement of Jah people! 
Exodus, all right! Oo-oo-ooh! Oo-ooh! 
Movement of Jah people! Oh, yeah! 
Exodus! 
Exodus! All right! 
Exodus! Now, now, now, now! 
Exodus! 
Exodus! Oh, yea-ea-ea-ea-ea-ea-eah! 
Exodus! 
Exodus! All right! 
Exodus! Uh-uh-uh-uh! 

Open your eyes and look within: 
Are you satisfied with the life you're living? 
We know where we're going; 
We know where we're from. 
We're leaving Babylon, y'all! 
We're going to our Father's land. 

Exodus, all right! Movement of Jah people! 
Exodus: movement of Jah people! 
Movement of Jah people! 
Movement of Jah people! 
Movement of Jah people! 
Movement of Jah people! 

Move! Move! Move! Move! Move! Move! Move! 

Jah come to break down oppression, 
Rule equality, 
Wipe away transgression, 
Set the captives free. 

Exodus, all right, all right! 
Movement of Jah people! Oh, yeah! 
Exodus: movement of Jah people! Oh, now, now, now, now! 
Movement of Jah people! 
Movement of Jah people! 
Movement of Jah people! 
Movement of Jah people! 
Movement of Jah people! 
Movement of Jah people! 

Move! Move! Move! Move! Move! Move! Uh-uh-uh-uh! 
Move(ment of Jah people)! 
Move(ment of Jah people)! 
Move(ment of Jah people)! 
Move(ment of Jah people)! Movement of Jah people! 
Move(ment of Jah people)!”

----------


## Citizen X

*Breakfast at Tiffany’s: Deep Blue Something: 1995*

1995 was like a good wine for me, lots of good memories...




“You'll say that we've got nothing in common
No common ground to start from
And we're falling apart
You'll say the world has come between us
Our lives have come between us
Still I know you just don't care

And I said, "What about 'Breakfast at Tiffany's'?"
She said, "I think I remember the film,yes
and as I recall, I think, *we both kinda liked it."*
*And I said, "Well, that's the one thing we've got."*

I see you - the only one who knew me
And now your eyes see through me
I guess I was wrong
So what now? It's plain to see we're over,
And I hate when things are over -
When so much is left undone


And I said, "What about 'Breakfast at Tiffany's'?"
She said, "I think I remember the film,yes
and as I recall, I think, we both kinda liked it."
And I said, "Well, that's the one thing we've got."

You'll say that we've got nothing in common
No common ground to start from
And we're falling apart
You'll say the world has come between us
Our lives have come between us
Still I know you just don't care

CHORUS:
And I said, "What about 'Breakfast at Tiffany's'?"
She said, "I think I remember the film,yes
and as I recall, I think, we both kinda liked it."
And I said, "Well, that's the one thing we've got."

And I said, "What about 'Breakfast at Tiffany's'?"
She said, "I think I remember the film,yes 
and as I recall, I think, we both kinda liked it."
And I said, "Well, that's the one thing we've got."

And I said, "What about 'Breakfast at Tiffany's'?"
She said, "I think I remember the film,yes
and as I recall, I think, we both kinda liked it."
And I said, "Well, that's the one thing we've got."

----------


## Citizen X

Cranberries: Dreams: 1993





“All my life
Is changing every day
In every possible way

In all my dreams
It's never quite as it seems
Never quite as it seems

I know I've felt like this before
But now I'm feeling it even more
Because it came from you

Then I open up and see
The person falling here is me
A different way to be

I warn more
Impossible to ignore
Impossible to ignore

They'll come true
Impossible not to do
Impossible not to do

Now I tell you openly
You have my heart so don't hurt me
You're what I couldn't find

Totally amazing mind
So understanding and so kind
You're everything to me

All my life
Is changing every day
In every possible way

And oh my dreams
It's never quite as it seems
Cause you're a dream to me
Dream to me”

----------

tec0 (01-May-13)

----------


## tec0

I remember this song very clearly. It is very powerful spend some time and take it all in. 




*THE CRANBERRIES "Zombie"*

Another head hangs lowly,
Child is slowly taken.
And the violence caused such silence,
Who are we mistaken?

My he see, it's not me, it's not my family.
In your head, in your head they are fighting,
With their tanks and their bombs,
And their bombs and their guns.
In your head, in your head, they are crying...

In your head, in your head,
Zombie, zombie, zombie,
Hey, hey, hey. What's in your head,
In your head,
Zombie, zombie, zombie?
Hey, hey, hey, hey, oh, dou, dou, dou, dou, dou...

Another mother's breakin',
Heart is taking over.
When the vi'lence causes silence,
We must be mistaken.

It's the same old theme since nineteen-sixteen.
In your head, in your head they're still fighting,
With their tanks and their bombs,
And their bombs and their guns.
In your head, in your head, they are dying...

In your head, in your head,
Zombie, zombie, zombie,
Hey, hey, hey. What's in your head,
In your head,
Zombie, zombie, zombie?
Hey, hey, hey, hey, oh, oh, oh,
Oh, oh, oh, oh, hey, oh, ya, ya-a...

----------

Citizen X (01-May-13)

----------


## Citizen X

Love is all around: Wet, Wet , Wet:1994

This is a phenomenal song...

"Memory, the ability to make the past the present and the present the past!"

94.7 would play this song a lot in 1995 and 1995..



“I feel it in my fingers
I feel it in my toes
Love is all around me
And so the feeling grows
It's written on the wind
It's everywhere I go, oh yes it is
So if you really love me
Come on and let it show
You know I love you, I always will
My mind's made up by the
Way that I feel
There's no beginning,
There'll be no end
'cause on my love you can depend

I see your face before me
As I lay on my bed
I kinda get to thinking
Of all the things you said, oh yes I did
*You gave your promise to me and I
Gave mine to you
*I need someone beside me
In everything I do, oh yes I do

You know I love you, I always will,
My mind's made up by the
Way that I feel
There's no beginning,
There'll be no end
'cause on my love you can depend
Got to keep it moving
Oh it's written in the wind
Oh everywhere I go, yeah, oh well
So if you really love me, love me, love me
Come on and let it show
Come on and let it show
Come on and let it
Come on and let it (come and let it show, baby)
Come on, come on, come on let it show baby
Come on and let it show
Come on and let it show, baby
Come on and let it show

By bit (bit by bit, bit by bit)”

----------


## Citizen X

Baby I Love your way: Big Mountain: 1994




Shadows grow so long before my eyes
And they're moving across the page
Suddenly the day turns into night
Far away from the city but don't hesitate
'Cause your love just won't wait hey
Ooh baby I love your way every day
Wanna tell you I love your way every day
Wanna be with you night and day

*Moon appears to shine and light the sky
With the help of some fireflies
I wonder how they have the power shine shine shine
I can see them under the pines
*But don't hesitate 'cause your love won't wait hey
Ooh baby I love your way every day
Wanna tell you I love your way every day
Wanna be with you night and day uh yeah

But don't hesitate 'cause your love won't wait
I can see the sunset in your eyes
Brown and grey and blue besides
Clouds are stalking islands in the sun
Wish I could dry one out of season
But don't hesitate 'cause your love just won't wait hey
Ooh baby I love your way every day
Wanna tell you I love your way uuhh
Wanna be with you night and day
Ooh baby I love your way every day
Wanna tell you I love your way uuhh
Wanna be with you night and day

----------


## Citizen X

DJ Jazzy Jeff & the Fresh Prince: Girls of the world aint nothing but trouble: 1987
The 80's is a textbook example of bubble-gum pop..Just talking about my generation!
What your name? It Mary, Sue or Elaine?




Listen homeboys don't mean to bust your bubble 
But girls of the world ain't nothing but trouble 
So next time a girl gives you the play 
Just remember my rhyme and get the hell away 

Just last week when I was walking down the street 
I observed this lovely lady that I wanted to meet 
I walked up to her I said hello 
She said you're kind of cute I said yes I know 
But by the way sweetheart what's your name 
She said my friends like to call me exotic elaine 
I said my name is the prince and she said why 
I said well I don't know I'm just a hell of a guy 
But enough about me yo let's talk about you 
And all the wonderful things that you and I can do 
I popped some cash and in a little bit of time 
I showed some cash and the girl was mine 
I took her over town I wined her and dined her 
She ask me did I like her I said well kinda 
All of a sudden she jumped out her seat 
Snatched me up by my wrist and took me out to the street 
She started grabbing all over me kissing and hugging 
So I shoved her away I said you better stop bugging 
She got mad looked me dead in my face 
Threw her hands in the air and yelled out rape 
I got scared when she started to yell 
So I handed her my wallet and ran like hell 
I was ducking through alleys right and left 
But when the cops caught up they almost beat me to death 
I was arrested charged with aggravated assault 
(Yo clancy we got him) 
But it wasn't my fault 
Nevertheless don't mean to bust your bubble 
But girls of the world ain't nothing but trouble 
So next time a girl gives you the play 
Just remember my rhyme and get the hell away 

I was in a bar one Friday night 
Cooling watching a mike Tyson fight 
I was maxin and relaxing sippin on tequila 
When this girl walked up she said hi my name is sheila 
I responded by saying hello 
She paid for my drink and then said let's go 
20 minutes later things were starting to cook 
As we pulled up into her house I said I'm with you toots 
The music was soft and there was wine in the glasses 
She started winking and making little passes 
At me she pat me close that's when she got bold 
She started feeling up my back I said oh your hands are cold 
We went to her bedroom thinking of one thing 
Took the phone off the hook to avoid the annoying ring 
I caressed her body and I kissed her cheek 
And that's when I observed those satin bed sheets 
I felt that it was time for me to make my move 
I thought I better hurry up before I busted a groove 
I leaned down to kiss her but then out of the blue 
A door slammed and a voice said baby where are you 
Her boyfriend busted in he grinned an evil grin 
And said boy I'm a tear your butt limb from limb 
I was scared as hell where I was supposed to go 
I just yelled Geronimo and jumped out the window 
Just my luck we were in a snow storm 
And all I had was my underwear on to keep my warm 
And to top the night off I had to break in my place 
Because my keys were on pants back on Sheilas book case 
I was done sneezing and coughing 
I hope this doesn't happen to often 
But nevertheless don't mean to bust your bubble 
But girls of the world ain't nothing but trouble 
So next time a girl gives you the play 
Just remember my rhymes and get the hell away 

Jazzy: you man you think they see your point 
Prince: I don't know I don't think they really do 
Jazzy: I think you should give 'em another example 
Prince: aright give me a scratch let's make it funky right here 

I got a ring on my phone may 5th last year 
It was my girlfriend betty I said hello dear 
I was just about to call you I got a couple tickets to the run dmc concert 
(I'm wit it) 
It's six o'clock now at eight will you be ready 
(Yeah) 
All right fine see you then betty 
I combed my hair washed and brushed my teeth 
Got funky fresh dressed in my La Coq Sportif 
Got to betty's at eight I was ready to jet 
Until betty's mom said betty's not ready yet 
I sat there for at least an hour 
It was ten after nine before she got in the shower 
9:35 she comes downstairs 
And said I need a little longer to finish my hair 
At ten o'clock we had then missed the show 
She comes downstairs and says let's go 
Go where? go to sleep I'm gone 
I was steaming like a demon as I drove home 
But it just goes to show 
Not trying to bust your bubble 
But girls of the world ain't nothing but trouble 
So next time a girl gives you the play 
Just remember my rhyme just remember my rhymes 
Take heed to my rhymes and get the hell away 

Jazzy: 
Man first your parents just don't understand 
Then you having these crazy nightmares 

Prince: 
I know why me man why me 
Jazzy: what's next 
Prince: now these girls man you know how it is 
Can't live with 'em can't live.

----------


## Blurock

Love is all around; I still can not decide whether the original or the Wet recording was the best. Many happy memories though...

----------


## Citizen X

> Love is all around; I still can not decide whether the original or the Wet recording was the best. Many happy memories though...


I have some phenomenal memories with this song as well. The Troggs version will always remain the true classic, in my opinion, Wet Wet Wet made the song a masterpiece....

----------


## Blurock

Pour yourself a stiff one. Sit back in your favourite chair and just chill. Stevie. Blues at its best...!

----------


## Blurock

Josh Stone followed by Melissa Etheridge. Janis Joplin would have been proud. :Wink:

----------


## Blurock

More music to chill to. Soothing lead guitar.

----------


## pmbguy

Thanks for this thread  :slayer dude....great music!

----------


## Blurock

> Thanks for this thread  :slayer dude....great music!


Glad you like it. Vanash has really started something special here. Wish we could get some more contributors. Also some comments on what a particular song/artist meant for you.

----------


## pmbguy

Bob Marley: Three Little Birds: 1980  Real good music true and beautiful in my top 50. 

It also created a very weird effect when played in I AM LEGEND. Where the zombies are coming......HHH....hhhhh..hhhmh.HwA!..HHH.....Thre  e little birds....HH...hWha...on my doorstep.....hh...HmHH. You get the drift. 

Post some Elvis 1957, good stuff. For some reason I cant post videos. Too stupid to know why, but will figure it out somehow.

----------


## Blurock

Like we say in Afrikaans "Lekker losgat" music to chill by.  Hoesit my bru...  :Drunk: 







> For some reason I cant post videos


To post, copy the Youtube url, click on "insert video" on the toolbar, past url and voila!

----------


## Blurock

One love, One heart
Let's get together and feel all right
Hear the children crying (One Love)
Hear the children crying (One Heart)
Sayin' give thanks and praise to the Lord and I will feel all right
Sayin' let's get together and feel all right

Let them all pass all their dirty remarks (One Love)
There is one question I'd really love to ask (One Heart)
Is there a place for the hopeless sinner
Who has hurt all mankind just to save his own?
Believe me

One Love, One Heart
Let's get together and feel all right
As it was in the beginning (One Love)
So shall it be in the end (One Heart)
Give thanks and praise to the Lord and I will feel all right
One more thing

Let's get together to fight this Holy Armageddon (One Love)
So when the Man comes there will be no no doom (One Song)
Have pity on those whose chances grove thinner
There ain't no hiding place from the Father of Creation

Sayin' One Love, One Heart
Let's get together and feel all right
I'm pleading to mankind (One Love)
Oh Lord (One Heart)

Give thanks and praise to the Lord and I will feel all right
Let's get together and feel all right

----------


## Blurock

Pmb, this one's for you

Elvis in Vegas. This catches the essence of his Vegas performances for me. Also Suspicious minds.
One of the best voices in the business ever.

----------

pmbguy (10-May-13)

----------


## pmbguy

I like blue suede shoes. 
If you looking for technical voice genius, then look no further, his early stuff with gospel generally(57ish) God or aliens has touched him in some way

----------


## Blurock

> I like blue suede shoes. 
> If you looking for technical voice genius, then look no further, his early stuff with gospel generally(57ish) God or aliens has touched him in some way


Elvis could sing anything from Gospel to Rock, Folk and Country. Pity his movies were so poor, it put me off completely. His live shows were excellent, real professional performer!

----------


## Blurock

Some early Rolling Stones. Their brand of rock will last for ever.

----------

Citizen X (11-May-13), pmbguy (10-May-13)

----------


## pmbguy

:Cool:  this is the coooolest song I have heard in a while

----------


## Blurock

Then you will also like this one!




Published on 28 Apr 2012
Song: Red House
Artist: Jimi Hendrix
Album: The Best of Jimi Hendrix (Renastered)
Year: 2010

Lyrics:
There's a red house over yonder, that's where my baby stays.
There's a red house over yonder, baby, that's where my baby stays.
Well, I ain't been home to see my baby in about ninety nine and one half days,
'bout time I see her.

Wait a minute, something's wrong.
The key wont unlock the door.
Wait a minute, something's wrong, baby.
The key wont unlock the door.
I got a bad, bad feeling that my baby don't live here no more.

I might as well go on back down,
go back 'cross yonder over the hill.
I might as well go back over yonder
way back yonder 'cross the hill, (That's where I come from)
'Cos if my baby don't love me no more.
I know her sister will!

----------


## pmbguy

Jimmy always kills it good.......woodstock!......livin it real

----------


## Citizen X

> Glad you like it. Vanash has really started something special here. Wish we could get some more contributors. Also some comments on what a particular song/artist meant for you.


It’s the band members, Blurock, Tec0, yours truly and  now pmbguy that make this thread what it is! *I welcome many more band members!* 
I do agree that if one shares a memory of a song and a bit about the song’s actual place in history, it makes it more sentimental. It tells a story. 
*There’s so much that can go into this equation i.e.* what motivated the artist to write the song? Was it for a specific person or to depict a certain event? What was the ultimate message and why was it so?

----------


## Citizen X

*I Guess That's Why They Call It The Blues: Elton John: 1982
*
I know a thing or two about the blues! Just dusting ‘out the demons inside..’




“Don't wish it away
Don't look at it like it's forever
Between you and me I could honestly say
That things can only get better

And while I'm away 
Dust out the demons inside
And it won't be long before you and me run
To the place in our hearts where we hide

And I guess that's why they call it the blues
Time on my hands could be time spent with you
Laughing like children, living like lovers
Rolling like thunder under the covers
And I guess that's why they call it the blues

Just stare into space
Picture my face in your hands
Live for each second without hesitation
And never forget I'm your man

Wait on me girl
Cry in the night if it helps
But more than ever I simply love you
More than I love life itself.”

----------


## Citizen X

> *Tracy Chapman - Fast Car*
> 
> You got a fast car
> And I want a ticket to go anywhere
> Maybe we make a deal
> Maybe together we can get somewhere
> Anyplace is better
> Starting from zero got nothing to lose
> Maybe we'll make something
> ...



The thought behind this song is palpable!

----------


## Citizen X

I’m your man: Wham: 1985
I confess, I love 80’s bubble-gum pop, it keeps me ‘forever young!’




*“Call me good
Call me bad
Call me anything you want to baby
But I know that you're sad
And I know I'll make you happy
With the one thing that you never had
*
Baby, I'm your man (don't you know that?)
Baby, I'm your man
You bet!
If you're gonna do it, do it right - right?
Do it with me

So good...
You're divine
Wanna take you, wanna make you
But they tell me it's a crime!
Everybody knows where the good people go
But where we're going baby
Ain't no such word as no!

Baby, I'm your man (don't you know who I am?)
Baby, I'm your man
You bet!
If you're gonna do it, do it right - right?
Do it with me
Come on baby, (ooh, take me home
Please don't leave me here, to do it on my own...)

First class information
I'll be your sexual inspiration
And with some stimulation
We can do it right...

So why waste time
With the other guys?
When you can have mine
I ain't askin' for no sacrifice
Baby your friends do not need to know!
I've got a real nice place to go

Listen,
I don't need you to care
I don't need you to understand
All I want is for you to be there
And when I'm turned on
If you want me
I'm your man!

If you're gonna do it, do it right - right?
Do it with me

*Now listen*
If you're gonna do it - you know what I say?
If you're gonna do it don't throw it away
Don't throw it baby
Because
I'll be your boy, I'll be your man
I'll be the one who understands
I'll be your first, I'll be your last
I'll be the only one you ask
I'll be your friend, I'll be your toy
I'll be the one who brings you joy
I'll be your hope, I'll be your pearl
I'll take you halfway 'round the world!
I'll make you rich - I'll make you poor
Just don't use the door

Do it with me”

----------


## tec0

Time for something old but new  :Wink:  

Enjoy  :Smile:  




*Theocracy "Nailed"*

Ive been working for my whole life to get to the other side
And try to achieve true righteousness
All the scourges and whips I cracked
The flesh I ripped off my back
It only led me to emptiness

Here I am, a broken man whos done all that a man could do
And found that its only filthy rags
Monasteries, religious schools, indulgences, laws and rules
It all added up to nothing and darkness and death
Vanity, Heartache, and emptiness
Efforts all fading away
The flesh and defeat that it brings
Till You guide me and show me things
That my eyes have never seen before
As I burst forth from the belly of the beast
Never fight it anymore
For the burden on my life has been released
Nail it to the door

Solo: Val

Nailed these ninety-five things Ive learned
Theyll say that I must be burned
For God has no place for heretics
All the things that they try to sell
Its trickery straight from Hell
To turn it into a den of thieves

See these madmen peddling the wares of dead mens souls
Collecting on a debt already paid so long ago
Theres fire in my spirit, and fire in their eyes
For now theyll want to burn me alive
Yet freedom rings
Unworthiness is all I bring
The blood of Christ is all I claim
This grace revealed everything
That my eyes have never seen before
As I burst forth from the belly of the beast
Never fight it anymore
For the burden on my life has been released
Nail it to the door

----------

Citizen X (15-May-13)

----------


## Citizen X

De do do do, de da da da: The Police: 1980
“Sting claims that people who dismiss this song have not bothered to listen to the lyrics. He said in a 1981 interview with the _NME_:’Certainly what we're producing is not elitist High Art: But; equally; I think entertainment's an art. I think my songs are fairly literate - they're not rubbish. 'De Do Do Do', for example, was grossly misunderstood: the lyrics are about banality, about the abuse of words. Almost everyone who reviewed it said, Oh, this is baby talk. They were just listening to the chorus alone, obviously. But they're the same people who would probably never get through the first paragraph of _Finnegan's Wake_, because that's 'baby talk', too.’”[1]



“Don't think me unkind
Words are hard to find
They're only cheques I've left unsigned
From the banks of chaos in my mind
And when their eloquence escapes me
Their logic ties me up and rapes me

De do do do, de da da da
Is all I want to say to you
De do do do, de da da da
Their innocence will pull me through
De do do do, de da da da
Is all I want to say to you
De do do do, de da da da
They're meaningless and all that's true

Poets, priests and politicians
Have words to thank for their positions
Words that scream for your submission
And no-one's jamming their transmission
And when their eloquence escapes you
Their logic ties you up and rapes you

De do do do, de da da da
Is all I want to say to you
De do do do, de da da da
Their innocence will pull me through
De do do do, de da da da
Is all I want to say to you
De do do do, de da da da
They're meaningless and all that's true

De do do do, de da da da
Is all I want to say to you
De do do do, de da da da
Their innocence will pull me through
De do do do, de da da da
Is all I want to say to you
De do do do, de da da da
They're meaningless and all that's true”





[1]http://www.songfacts.com/detail.php?id=1465. Accessed 16 May 2013

----------


## pmbguy

Nice one...true words

I am a bit of a poepol  :Embarrassment:  with this stuff, its making me feel castrated. Please tell me how to post a musicvideo /song on this forum.

----------


## tec0

> Nice one...true words
> 
> I am a bit of a poepol  with this stuff, its making me feel castrated. Please tell me how to post a musicvideo /song on this forum.











If you followed the above and you post your video it will look like this:




Hope it helps  :Smile: 


Sorry about the poor song choice but...  :Slap:

----------

Blurock (17-May-13), Dave A (17-May-13), pmbguy (17-May-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> Nice one...true words
> 
> I am a bit of a poepol  with this stuff, its making me feel castrated. Please tell me how to post a musicvideo /song on this forum.


Okay, from the smiley icon, you have a link icon, then an unlink icon, then an insert picture icon and then an insert video icon, it looks like a film strip, It says insert video. Ofcouse, you will have to first find the video on youtube, you then copy, cut and paste the url into the insert video icon. I don't understand my own explanation! This is one for Dave :Wink:

----------

pmbguy (17-May-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> 


This is my song for the day... :Cool:

----------

Blurock (17-May-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> It’s always a treat to see Cameron Diaz in her underwear! This is especially so when she does her cute, goofy thing to Tavares’s ‘Heaven must be missing an angel,’ song in the movie ‘Charlies Angels.’ This is one true old school music classic that will remain timeless and universal and loved by millions of people this globe over..Tavares released this song ion 1976..
> I give you Cameron Diaz in her underwear....
> 
> 
> 
> “Heaven must be missin' an angel,
> Missin' one angel child,'Cause you're here with me right now
> (your love is heavenly, baby),(heavenly to me, baby)
> 
> ...


See next post..

----------


## Citizen X

Heaven must be missing an angel!!!

Excuse the wardrobe, it was 1976 afterall!

----------


## pmbguy



----------


## pmbguy

Not old, but schooled

The soulful Tracy Chapman

----------


## pmbguy

Something real rapt up 
Run DMC




"It's Like That"
[Run] 
Unemployment at a record highs 
People coming, people going, people born to die 
Don't ask me, because I don't know why 
But it's like that, and that's the way it is 

[D.M.C.] 
People in the world tryin to make ends meet 
You try to ride car, train, bus, or feet 
I said you got to work hard, you want to compete 
It's like that, and that's the way it is 
Huh! 

[Run & D.M.C. alternate lines for the remainder of the song] 
Money is the key to end all your woes 
Your ups, your downs, your highs and your lows 
Won't you tell me the last time that love bought you clothes? 
It's like that, and that's the way it is 

Bills rise higher every day 
We receive much lower pay 
I'd rather stay young, go out and play 
It's like that, and that's the way it is 
Huh! 

Wars going on across the sea 
Street soldiers killing the elderly 
Whatever happened to unity? 
It's like that, and that's the way it is 

Disillusion is the word 
That's used by me when I'm not heard 
I just go through life with my glasses blurred 
It's like that, and that's the way it is 
Huh! 

You can see a lot in this lifespan 
Like a bum eating out of a garbage can 
You noticed one time he was your man 
It's like that (what?) and that's the way it is 

You should have gone to school, you could've learned a trade 
But you laid in the bed where the bums have laid 
Now all the time you're crying that you're underpaid 
It's like that (what?) and that's the way it is 
Huh! 

One thing I know is that life is short 
So listen up homeboy, give this a thought 
The next time someone's teaching why don't you get taught? 
It's like that (what?) and that's the way it is 

If you really think about it times aren't that bad 
The one that flexes with successes will make you glad 
Stop playing start praying, you won't be sad 
It's like that (what?) and that's the way it is 
Huh! 

When you feel you fail sometimes it hurts 
For a meaning in life is why you search 
Take the bus or the train, drive to school or the church 
It's like that, and that's the way it is 

Here's another point in life you should not miss 
Do not be a fool who's prejudiced
Because we're all written down on the same list 
It's like that (what?) and that's the way it is 
Huh!

You know it's like that, and that's the way it is 
Because it's like that, and that's the way it is
[Repeat these lines til fade]

----------

Citizen X (18-May-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> The duets: I got you Babe: UB40 and Chrissie Hynde
> 
> 
> *Where were you in 1985?* Any good memories?
> 
> In 1985, I was coming of age, about to go to High School. I was mesmerized by Chrissie Hynde of the Pretenders. She was this really elegant, classy, sexy, well spoken woman!
> *She stated that* "I was never too interested in high school. I mean, I never went to a dance, I never went out on a date, I never went steady. It became pretty awful for me. Except, of course, I could go see bands, and that was the kick. I used to go to Cleveland just to see any band. So I was in love a lot of the time, but mostly with guys in bands that I had never met. For me, knowing that Brian Jones was out there, and later that Iggy Pop was out there, made it kind of hard for me to get too interested in the guys that were around me. I had, uh, bigger things in mind."[1]
> I Got you babe was first released by Sonny and Cher in 1965! I remain respectful for any artist that can do justice to an original song as opposed to butchering it!
> *Now, IN A PUB*, UB40 caught their first break when Chrissie Hynde saw them at a pub and gave them an opportunity as a support act to her band, The Pretenders[2]
> ...


See next post :Cool:

----------


## Citizen X

*Confession: Chrissie Hynde was my wet dream as a teenager!*
Sure, these eloquent ladies also get old, but we remember them as they were. Even at a matured age, when UB40 was still UB40, years after the fact of ‘I got you Babe,’ they performed this stunning act with gorgeous Chrissie Hynde

----------


## Blurock

One of my favourite songs from the 70's. I was mesmerised by the guitar technique, using the wah wah pedal, on this number. You have to listen to the full version to feel the vibe. Many happy memories...  Enjoy!




PAPA WAS A ROLLING STONE - THE TEMPTATIONS
It was the third of September. That day I'll always remember, yes I will.
'Cause that was the day that my daddy died.
I never got a chance to see him. Never heard nothing but bad things about him.
Mama, I'm depending on you, tell me the truth.
And Mama just hung her head and said, 
"Son, Papa was a rolling stone.
Wherever he laid his hat was his home.
(And when he died) All he left us was ALONE."
"Papa was a rolling stone, my son.
Wherever he laid his hat was his home.
(And when he died) All he left us was ALONE."
Well, well.
Hey Mama, is it true what they say, that Papa never worked a day in his life?
And Mama, bad talk going around town saying that Papa had three outside children and another wife.
And that ain't right.
HEARD SOME talk about Papa doing some store front preaching.
Talking about saving souls and all the time leeching.
Dealing in debt and stealing in the name of the Lord.
Mama just hung her head and said,
"Papa was a rolling stone, my son. 
Wherever he laid his hat was his home.
(And when he died) All he left us was ALONE."
"Hey, Papa was a rolling stone.
Wherever he laid his hat was his home.
(And when he died) All he left us was ALONE."
Uh!
Hey Mama, I heard Papa call himself a jack of all trade.
Tell me is that what sent Papa to an early grave?
Folk say Papa would beg, borrow, steal to pay his bill.
Hey Mama, folk say that Papa was never much on thinking.
Spent most of his time chasing women and drinking.
Mama, I'm depending on you to tell me the truth. Mama looked up with a tear in her eye and said,
"Son, Papa was a rolling stone. (Well, well, well, well)
Wherever he laid his hat was his home.
(And when he died) All he left us was ALONE."
"Papa was a rolling stone.
Wherever he laid his hat was his home.
(And when he died) All he left us was ALONE."
"I said, Papa was a rolling stone. Wherever he laid his hat was his home.
(And when he died) All he left us was ALONE."

----------


## Citizen X

> One of my favourite songs from the 70's. I was mesmerised by the guitar technique, using the wah wah pedal, on this number. You have to listen to the full version to feel the vibe. Many happy memories... Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAPA WAS A ROLLING STONE - THE TEMPTATIONS
> It was the third of September. That day I'll always remember, yes I will.
> 'Cause that was the day that my daddy died.
> I never got a chance to see him. Never heard nothing but bad things about him.
> ...


This is a real wow song, in that it has attitude! I love songs with attitude.. I’ll raise you song for song*..see next post*…

----------

pmbguy (18-May-13)

----------


## Citizen X

Give it up: KC & The Sunshine Band: 1982
Vinyl records and urban cowboy style…



“Everybody wants you
Everybody wants your love
I'd just like to make you mine all night

Na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na
Baby give it up
Give it up
Baby give it up
Na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na
Baby give it up
Give it up
Baby give it up

Everybody sees you
Everybody looks and stares
I'd just like to make you mine all mine

Na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na
Baby give it up
Give it up
Baby give it up
Na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na
Baby give it up
Give it up
Baby give it up
Can you give it
Can you give it
Give it up

Na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na_
[ From: http://www.elyrics.net ]_
Baby give it up
Give it up
Baby give it up
Na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na
Baby give it up
Give it up
Baby give it up

Everybody wants you
Everybody wants your love
I'd just like to make you mine all night

Na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na
Baby give it up
Give it up
Baby give it up
Na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na, na
Baby give it up
Give it up
Baby give it up

Come on baby I need your love
Do you know I want it baby
Come on baby I want your love
Give it up, some of your love
Come on and play the game of love.”

----------


## Blurock

This song must have the best air guitar riffs ever!!! Fortunately air guitar does not make your fingers bleed, or I'd have nothing left!

----------

Citizen X (18-May-13), pmbguy (18-May-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Especially for you: Kylie Minogue and Jason Donovan: 1988
*
This is a _CLASSIC_ duet of note! 



"Especially for You" received many positive reviews from older and contemporary critics, who deemed it one of the strongest of each singer's album, but also dubbed the song a classic.[1]

“*The word classic* means something that is a perfect example of a particular style, something of lasting worth or with a timeless quality. The word can be an adjective (a classic car) or a noun (a classic of English literature). It denotes a particular quality in art, architecture, literature and other cultural artifacts.”[2]





“Especially for you
I want to let you know what I was going through
All the time we were apart
I thought of you
You were in my heart
My love never changed
I still feel the same

Especially for you
I want to tell you I was feeling that way too
And if dreams were wings, you know
I would have flown to you
To be where you are
No matter how far
And now that I'm next to you

*No more dreaming about tomorrow
*Forget the loneliness and the sorrow
I've got to say
It's all because of you


And now we're back together, together
I want to show you my heart is oh so true
And all the love I have is
Especially for you


Especially for you
I want to tell you, you mean all the world to me
How I'm certain that our love was meant to be
You changed my life
You showed me the way
And now that I'm next to you

I've waited long enough to find you
I want to put all the hurt behind you
Oh,
And I want to bring out all the love inside you
Oh

You were in my heart
My love never changed.”
Album cover[3]

[1]Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Especially_for_You. Accessed 18 May 2013


[2] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classic. Accessed 18 May 2013


[3] Supra n 1

----------


## Citizen X

Everlasting Love: Gloria Estefan: 1994
This song was first released in 1967 by Robert Knight. My favourite version is that of Gloria Estefan.


Bubble-gum pop love songs are gender neutral, so even when a song mentions ‘bride,’ or ‘groom,’ one simply encapsulates one’s own gender in the song.

This is what I classify as a 'feel good song.'



“Hearts go astray
Leaving hurt when they go
I went away
Just when you needed me so
Filled with regret
I come back begging you
*Forgive, forget
Where's the love we once knew**?**
*
Open up your eyes
Then you'll realize
Here I stand with my
Everlasting love
Need you by my side
Wanna be your bride
You'll never be denied
Everlasting love
From the very start
Open up your heart
Be a lasting part of
Everlasting love
(Real love, will last forever, real love)
Will last forever

*When life's river flows
No one really knows
Till someone's there to show
The way to lasting love
Like the sun that shines
Endlessly shines
You always will be mine
It's eternal love
*When other loves are gone
Ours will be strong
We have our very own 
Everlasting love
(Real love will last forever, 
Real love will last forever,)
(You give me, you give me, you give me,
Everlasting love x2)
Everlasting love
(You give me, you give me, you give me,
Everlasting love)
You know you give it to me
Everlasting love

Open up your eyes
Then you'll realize
Here I stand with my
Everlasting love
Need you by my side
Wanna be your bride
You'll never be denied
Everlasting love
From the very start
Open up your heart
Be a lasting part of
*Everlasting love
*Love
Real love will last forever
Love yeah

Open up your eyes
Then you'll realize
Here I stand with my
Everlasting love
Need you by my side
Wanna be your bride
You'll never be denied
Everlasting love 
(You know you give me
You know you give me
You know you give it to me
Everlasting love”
Album cover[1]

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Everlasting_Love. Accessed 18 May 2013

----------


## Blurock

A song with attitude by a girl with attitude!

----------


## Blurock

I just love that Latin beat.

----------


## Citizen X

1-2-3-4: Gloria Estefan & Miami Sound Machine: 1988
I don’t know about ‘shy boy,’ I am however cold and clinical but definitely not shy!
 




“They tell me you're shy boy
But I want you just the same
Don't play innocent with me
You know it's not just fun and games
When I look into your eyes
So much passion burns inside
But if you need some coaxing
I will do it
Step by step there's nothing to it

1-2-3-4 come on baby say you love me
5-6-7 times
8-9-10-11 I'm just gonna keep on counting
Until you are mine

Come out of your shell boy
You know we go like hand in glove
You're afraid of giving in
But I am never giving up on your love
And no matter what it takes
I will steal your heart away
Take a chance for once you won't regret it
Want my love just come and get it

1-2-3-4 come on baby say you love me
5-6-7 times
8-9-10-11 I'm just gonna keep on counting
Until you are mine

So no matter what it takes
I will steal your heart away
Take a chance for once you won't regret it
Take my love just come and get it

1-2-3-4 come on baby say you love me
5-6-7 times
8-9-10-11 I'm just gonna keep on counting
Until you are mine

1-2-3-4 come on baby
5-6-7 times
You got to give me your love
8-9-10-11 I'm just gonna keep on counting baby
Until you are mine

1-2-3-4
5-6-7 times
8-9-10-11

1-2-3-4
5-6-7 times
8-9-10-11”

Album cover[1]

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1-2-3_(Gloria_Estefan_and_Miami_Sound_Machine_song). Accessed 19 May 2013

----------


## Citizen X

Karyn White: Secret rendezvous: 1989 

I can’t work out in concrete terms why I love bubble-gum pop and the bubble-gum pop chicks of the 80’s, but I do! I have a serious thing for bubble-gum pop!

_“From a penthouse view, we'll make love, drink champagne by the candlelight...
I'm so glad I'm in your arms, baby I am yours tonight!
To be with you is all I need, so lock the door and throw away the key!
No one will disturb this groove, we could not stop it if we wanted to!!!”_



“Happiness is when I, I think of you,
and we'll be gettin' together for a rendez-vous,
I'll be on time, you bring the wine,
and when we lock the door, you'll be all mine... 
Alone in my room, thoughts of you in my head as I wait...
*The time is soon, you'll arrive, together then,
we'll escape into the night on wings of love,
and do the things that we once dreamed of...
All aboard a luxury, a first class ticket to ecstasy..*.

It won't stop! It don't stop! A non-stop secret rendez-vous!
It won't stop! It don't stop! A non-stop secret rendez-vous!
Hey, hey, hey! Oh, oh, oh!!

From a penthouse view, we'll make love, drink champagne by the candlelight...
I'm so glad I'm in your arms, baby I am yours tonight!
To be with you is all I need, so lock the door and throw away the key!
No one will disturb this groove, we could not stop it if we wanted to!!!

It won't stop! It don't stop! A non-stop secret rendez-vous!
It won't stop! It don't stop! A non-stop secret rendez-vous!
Hey, hey, hey! Oh, oh, oh!
Secret rendez-vous!

Happiness is when I, I think of you,
and we'll be gettin' together for a rendez-vous...
I'll be on time, you bring the wine,
and when we lock the door, you'll be all mine...

I want you! Do you want me? We're gon' lock the door, throw away the key, ecstasy, yeah!!
(It won't stop!) No, (It don't stop!) Baby!
(A non-stop secret rendez-vous!)
(It won't stop! It don't stop!) I just wanna be with you...
(A non-stop secret rendez-vous!)
(Oh-oo-oh! Oh-oh-oo-oh! Oh-oo-oh!! Secret rendez-vous!)

I wanna rendez-vous by the candlelight, 
I wanna hug and squeeze you through the night...
So lock the door, throw away the key, ecstasy!!
*I can't let no one disturb this groove, I couldn't stop it if I wanted to,*
it's you for me, and me for you in a secret rendez-vous”

----------


## pmbguy

My man Frank

----------


## pmbguy

Rock roots

Buddy Holly 1958  Oh Boy

----------

Blurock (19-May-13)

----------


## pmbguy

All you need is love
The Beatles


The big truths are often simple

----------

Citizen X (19-May-13)

----------


## Citizen X

Blondie: Heart of glass: 1979




“Once I had a love and it was a gas
Soon turned out had a heart of glass
Seemed like the real thing, only to find
Much of mistrust, love's gone behind
Once I had a love and it was divine
Soon found out I was losing my mind
It seemed like the real thing but I was so blind
Much of mistrust, love's gone behind

In between
What I find is pleasing and I'm feeling fine
Love is so confusing there's no peace of mind
If I fear I'm losing you it's just no good
You teasing like you do

Once I had a love and it was a gas
Soon turned out had a heart of glass
Seemed like the real thing, only to find
Much of mistrust, love's gone behind

Once I had a love and it was divine
Soon found out I was losing my mind
It seemed like the real thing but I was so blind
Much of mistrust, love's gone behind

Lost inside
Adorable illusion and I cannot hide
I'm the one you're using, please don't push me aside
We could've made it cruising, yeah

Yeah, riding high on love's true bluish light

Once I had a love and it was a gas
Soon turned out I had a heart of glass _(radio)_
Soon turned out to be a pain in the ass _(LP)_
Seemed like the real thing only to find
Much of mistrust, love's gone behind”

----------

pmbguy (19-May-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> All you need is love
> The Beatles
> 
> 
> The big truths are often simple


I absolutely love this song!! I listen to the Beatles and in particular John Lennon’s solo career on a regular basis. This music does something to me that I can’t quite explain. My favorite John Lennon album is Double Fantasy


*All you need is love: The Beatle: 1967*
“Love, love, love.
Love, love, love.
Love, love, love.

There's nothing you can do that can't be done.
Nothing you can sing that can't be sung.
Nothing you can say but you can learn how to play the game.
It's easy.

Nothing you can make that can't be made.
No one you can save that can't be saved.
Nothing you can do but you can learn how to be you in time.
It's easy.

All you need is love.
All you need is love.
All you need is love, love.
Love is all you need.

All you need is love.
All you need is love.
All you need is love, love.
Love is all you need.

Nothing you can know that isn't known.
Nothing you can see that isn't shown.
Nowhere you can be that isn't where you're meant to be.
It's easy.

All you need is love.
All you need is love.
All you need is love, love.
Love is all you need.

All you need is love (all together, now!)
All you need is love. (everybody!)
All you need is love, love.
Love is all you need (love is all you need)”

Album cover:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All_You_Need_Is_Love

----------


## pmbguy

I dig Blondie

Really good classic stuff 
It’s weird, the vibe of their music is fuzzy and hypnotic. I love it.

----------


## pmbguy

I am a Big van!

Let it be  
Beatles 





"Let It Be"
When I find myself in times of trouble
Mother Mary comes to me
Speaking words of wisdom, let it be
And in my hour of darkness
She is standing right in front of me
Speaking words of wisdom, let it be
Let it be, let it be
Let it be, let it be
Whisper words of wisdom, let it be

And when the broken hearted people
Living in the world agree
There will be an answer, let it be
For though they may be parted
There is still a chance that they will see
There will be an answer, let it be
Let it be, let it be
Let it be, let it be
Yeah there will be an answer, let it be
Let it be, let it be
Let it be, let it be
Whisper words of wisdom, let it be

Let it be, let it be
Ah let it be, yeah let it be
Whisper words of wisdom, let it be
And when the night is cloudy
There is still a light that shines on me
Shine on until tomorrow, let it be
I wake up to the sound of music,
Mother Mary comes to me
Speaking words of wisdom, let it be
Yeah let it be, let it be
Let it be, yeah let it be
Oh there will be an answer, let it be
Let it be, let it be
Let it be, yeah let it be
Oh there will be an answer, let it be
Let it be, let it be
Ah let it be, yeah let it be
Whisper words of wisdom, let it be

----------


## Citizen X

Help: Beatles: 1965
 


“Help, I need somebody, 
Help, not just anybody, 
Help, you know I need someone, help. 

When I was younger, so much younger than today, 
I never needed anybody's help in any way. 
*But now these days are gone, I'm not so self-assured, 
Now I find I've changed my mind and opened up the doors. 

*Help me if you can, I'm feeling down 
And I do appreciate you being round. 
Help me, get my feet back on the ground, 
Won't you please, please help me. 

And now my life has changed in oh so many ways, 
My independence seems to vanish in the haze. 
But every now and then I feel so insecure, 
I know that I just need you like I've never done before. 

Help me if you can, I'm feeling down 
And I do appreciate you being round. 
Help me, get my feet back on the ground, 
Won't you please, please help me. 

When I was younger, so much younger than today, 
I never needed anybody's help in any way. 
But now these days are gone, I'm not so self-assured, 
Now I find I've changed my mind and opened up the doors. 

Help me if you can, I'm feeling down 
And I do appreciate you being round. 
Help me, get my feet back on the ground, 
Won't you please, please help me, help me, help me, oh”
Album Cover[1]

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Help!_(album). Accessed 19 May 2013

----------


## Citizen X

Starting over: John Lennon: Double Fantasy: 1980




“Our life together is so precious together
We have grown, we have grown
Although our love is still special
Let's take a chance and fly away somewhere alone 

It's been too long since we took the time
No-one's to blame, I know time flies so quickly
But when I see you darling
It's like we both are falling in love again
It'll be just like starting over, starting over 

Everyday we used to make it love
Why can't we be making love nice and easy
It's time to spread our wings and fly
Don't let another day go by my love
It'll be just like starting over, starting over 

Why don't we take off alone
Take a trip somewhere far, far away
We'll be together all alone again
Like we used to in the early days
Well, well, well darling 

It's been too long since we took the time
No-one's to blame, I know time flies so quickly
But when I see you darling
It's like we both are falling in love again
It'll be just like starting over, starting over 

Our life together is so precious together
We have grown, we have grown
Although our love is still special
Let's take a chance and fly away somewhere 

Starting over”
Album cover[1]


[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:JohnLennon-albums-doublefantasy.jpg. Accessed 19 May 2013

----------


## Citizen X

> John Lennon's music still does it for me!!! And yes, I'm living on borrowed time without a thought for tomorrow!
> I proudly give you John Lennon Borrowed Time
> 
> 
> 
> When I was younger
> Full of ideas and broken dreams (my friend)
> When I was younger ah hah
> Everything simple but not so clear


A re-run if you will? No club rules here :Cool:

----------


## Citizen X

> *Please, Please Me: Beatle 22 March1963*
> If we gonna do old school, you simply cant ignore The Beatles. The song Please, Please is such a smart collaboration between lyrics, supporting music and sincere expression from the boys. This song really does something to me, it ignites beautiful curiosity! Its incredibly difficult for any forthcoming artist to create such an extraordinary song with chicks screaming their heads off! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I said these words to my girl
> I know you never even try, girl
> Come on, come on, come on, come on
> ...


I'm in a Beatles mood today :Cool:  Self indulgent and manic...

----------


## Citizen X

> John Lennon and charisma
> 
> Twist & Shout (Beatles version): 1963
> 
> John Lennon _remains_ one of my favourite artists of all time. I revisit his music on a regular basis.
> 
> *If you had the Queen of England* as one of your audience members and you showed a little attitude, then- you really got what it takes i.e. the right stuff!!
> In a live performance of Twist Shout, the Beatles really did have the Queen as one of the audience members and John Lennon, as only Lennon, could, remarked as follows:
> 
> ...


Still in that Beatles manic and self indulgent mood... :Cool:

----------

pmbguy (19-May-13)

----------


## Citizen X

Eight Days a Week: Beatles: 1965
 



“Ooh I need your love babe,
Guess you know it's true.
Hope you need my love babe,
Just like I need you, Ooo.

Hold me, love me, hold me, love me.
I ain't got nothin' but love babe,
Eight days a week.

Love you ev'ry day girl,
Always on my mind.
One thing I can say girl,
Love you all the time,ooh


Hold me, love me, hold me, love me.
I ain't got nothin' but love girl,
Eight days a week.

Eight days a week
I love you.
Eight days a week
Is not enough to show I care.

Ooh I need your love babe,
Guess you know it's true.
Hope you need my love babe,
Just like I need you.

Hold me, love me, hold me, love me.
I ain't got nothin' but love babe,
Eight days a week.

Eight days a week
I love you.
Eight days a week
Is not enough to show I care.

Love you ev'ry day girl,
Always on my mind.
One thing I can say girl,
Love you all the time.

Hold me, love me, hold me, love me.
I ain't got nothin' but love babe,
Eight days a week,
Eight days a week.”
Album cover[1]

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eight_Days_a_Week. Accessed 19 May 2013

----------


## Citizen X

> Eight Days a Week: Beatles: 1965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “Ooh I need your love babe,
> Guess you know it's true.
> Hope you need my love babe,
> Just like I need you, Ooo.
> ...


See next post for the classic cartoon version :Cool:

----------


## Citizen X

Eight Days a Week: Beatles: 1965

The cartoon version which brings another aspect to bubble-gum pop

----------


## Citizen X

> “And I love Her.” The Beatles: 10 July 1964
> This song has some of the most tantalizing guitar work I’ve ever heard!
> In my opinion, the whole concept of ‘Bubble-Gum,’ pop started with the Beatles!
> “*And I Love Her*" is a song recorded by The Beatles, written mainly by Paul McCartney (credited to Lennon–McCartney). The fifth track on their third album, _A Hard Day's Night_, it was released 20 July 1964 with "If I Fell" as a single by Capitol Records in the United States, reaching #12 in Billboard.
> The Beatles performed "And I Love Her" just once outside Abbey Road Studios; on 14 July 1964 they played it for an edition of the BBC's _Top Gear_ radio show, which was broadcast two days later.”[1]
> 
> I proudly give you ‘And I love her,’ The Beatles..
> 
> 
> ...


Still in a Beatles self indulgent manic mood :Cool:  Notice how George Harrison caresses his guitar, a show of sheer confidence for a song that required real guitar skill

----------


## Blurock

You guys rock big time!

Buddy Holly, the Beatles, the great pioneers of pop music. Listen to Buddy Holly again; no big amps, basic electric guitar, no fuzz box, wah wah pedal or loop machine. Wow! 

Those guys still performed in suits and had respect for their audience. The Beatles experimented with music and different instruments and sounds. Their Sergeant Pepper album is still one of the best engineered ever.

Their early music was clean, all about boy/girl, love, adolescence. Much better than hip hop and (c)rap played on the radio these days.
 :Rockon:

----------


## Citizen X

The Manhattans: Hurt: 1975

“Macho, Macho Man!” *This concept is certainly not manifest from the greatest singers of all time*!





“You made a promise, and you broke it, 
He could never love you like I do, 
Oh I feel so bad

Hurt, to think that you lied to me
Hurt, way down deep inside of me
You said your love was true and we'd never part,
Now you've found someone new,
And it breaks my heart,
I'm hurt,

Hurt, much more than you'll ever know,
Hurt, because I still love you so,
But even though you hurt me,
Like no-one else could do,
I would never, never hurt you

(Even though you've taken you love from me,
Baby I want you back, I'll never hurt you)

I'll never hurt you”

----------


## Citizen X

*Roy Orbison: Crying: 1961
*




“I was all right for a while, I could smile for a while
But I saw you last night, you held my hand so tight
As you stopped to say "Hello"
Aww you wished me well, you couldn't tell

That I'd been cry-i-i-i-ng over you, cry-i-i-i-ng over you
Then you said "so long". left me standing all alone
Alone and crying, crying, crying cry-i-ing
It's hard to understand but the touch of your hand
Can start me crying
I thought that I was over you but it's tru-ue, so true
I love you even more than I did before but darling what can I do-o-o-o
For you don't love me and I'll always be
Cry-i-i-i-ng over you, cry-i-i-i-ng over you
Yes, now you're gone and from this moment on
I'll be crying, crying, crying, cry-i-i-ing
Yeah crying, crying, o-o-o-o-ver you”

----------


## Citizen X

Human: The Pretenders: 1999

All is fair is love and war! If love was a war, it’s you who has won… :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment: 





“I play a good game, 
But not good as you 
I can be a little cold, but you can be so cruel 
I'm not made of brick, I'm not made of stone 
But I had you fooled enough 
To take me on 
*If love was a war, it's you who has won 
While I was confessing it, you held your tongue* 
Now the damage is done... 

Chorus: 
Well there's blood in these veins 
And I cry when in pain 
I'm only human on the inside 
And if looks can deceive 
Make it hard to believe 
I'm only human on the inside 
I thought you'd come through, 
I thought you'd come clean 
You were the best thing I should never have seen 
But you go to extremes, you push me too far 
Then you keep going 'til you break my heart 
Yeah, you break my heart 
See I bleed and I bruise, oh, but what's it to you 
I'm only human on the inside 
And if looks could deceive, 
Make it hard to believe 
I'm only human on the inside 
I crash and I burn, maybe some day you'll learn 
I'm only human on the inside 
I stumble and fall, baby, under it all 
I'm only human on the inside 
And the damage is done... 
Chorus 

I crash and I burn, maybe some day you'll learn 
I stumble and fall, baby, I do it all 
I'm only human on the inside”

----------


## pmbguy

Hey Vanash, Shot for the good music. Can I hit up some good new jamms on here, or should we strart a new "Coool modern music" thread. huh huh, what you think?

----------


## Citizen X

*The Corrs: What can I do?: 1998

*




“I haven't slept at all in days 
It's been so long since we've talked 
And I have been here many times 
I just don't know what I'm doing wrong 

What can I do to make you love me 
What can I do to make you care 
What can I say to make you feel this 
What can I do to get you there 

There's only so much I can take 
And I just got to let it go 
And who knows I might feel better 
If I don't try and I don't hope 

What can I do to make you love me 
What can I do to make you care 
What can I say to make you feel this 
What can I do to get you there 

No more waiting, no more aching 
No more fighting, no more trying 

Maybe there's nothing more to say 
And in a funny way I'm calm 
Because the power is not mine 
I'm just gonna let it fly 

What can I do to make you love me 
What can I do to make you care 
What can I say to make you feel this 
What can I do to get you there.”
Album cover[1]


[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/What_Can_I_Do%3F_(The_Corrs_song). Accessed 20 May 2013

----------


## Citizen X

That Thing You Do! The Wonders: 1996





“You,
Doin' that thing you do, 
Breaking my heart into a million pieces,
Like you always do 
And you,
Don't mean to be cruel,
You never even knew about the heartache,
I've been going through 
Well I try and try to forget you girl,
But it's just so hard to do,
Every time you do that thing you do 

I,
Know all the games you play,
And I'm gonna find a way to let you know that,
You'll be mine someday 
'Cause we,
Could be happy can't you see,
If you'd only let me be the one to hold you,
And keep you here with me 
'Cause I try and try to forget you girl,
But it's just so hard to do,
Every time you do that thing you do

I don't ask a lot girl,
But I know one thing's for sure, 
It's the love I haven't got girl,
And I just can't take it anymore 

'Cause we,
Could be happy can't you see,
If you'd only let me be the one to hold you,
And keep you here with me 
Cause it hurts me so just to see you go,
Around with someone new,
And if I know you you're doin' that thing,
Every day just doin' that thing,
I can't take you doing that thing you do.”


Picture[1]

[1]Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/That_Thing_You_Do!. Accessed 20 May 2013

----------


## pmbguy

Bob Marley (mix)
Sun is shining




Songwriters: LANGOLFF, HENRI / BASSET, FRANCIS
Sun is shining, the weather is sweet
Make you want to move your dancing feet
To the rescue, here i am
Want you to know, y'all, where i stand

(monday morning) here i am
Want you to know just if you can
(tuesday evening) where i stand
(wenesday morning)
Tell myself a new day is rising
(thursday evening) get on the rise
A new day is dawning
(friday morning) here i am
(saturday evening) want you to know just
Want you to know just where i stand

When the morning gathers the rainbow
Want you to know i'm a rainbow too
So, to the rescue here i am
Want you to know just if you can
Where i stand, know, know, know, know, know

We'll lift our heads and give jah praises
We'll lift our heads and give jah praises, yeah

Sun is shining, the weather is sweet
Make you want to move your dancing feet
To the rescue, here i am
Want you to know just if you can
Where i stand

(wenesday morning)
Tell myself a new day is rising
(thursday evening) get on the rise
A new day is dawning
(friday morning) here i am
(saturday evening) want you to know just
Want you to know just where i stand

When the morning gathers the rainbow
Want you to know i'm a rainbow too
So to the rescue, here i am
Want you to know just if you can
Where i stand, know, know, know, know, know

We'll lift our heads and give jah praises (repeat)
Sun is shining, the weather is sweet
Make you want to move your dancing feet
To the rescue, here i am
Want you to know just if you can
Where i stand, no, no, no, no, where i stand
Sun is shining, sun is shining

----------


## Citizen X

*Love Fool: The Carnigans: 1996


*




“Dear, I fear we're facing a problem
You love me no longer, I know
And maybe there is nothing
That I can do to make you do
Mama tells me I shouldn't bother
That I ought to stick to another man
A man that surely deserves me
But I think you do!

So I cry, I pray and I beg

Love me love me
Say that you love me
Fool me fool me
Go on and fool me
Love me love me
Pretend that you love me
Leave me leave me
Just say that you need me
Love me love me
Say that you love me
Leave me leave me
Just say that you need me
I can't care 'bout anything but you...

Lately I have desperately pondered,
Spent my nights awake and I wonder
What I could have done in another way
To make you stay
Reason will not lead to solution
I will end up lost in confusion
I don't care if you really care
As long as you don't go

So I cry, I pray, and I beg

Love me, love me
Say that you love me
Fool me, fool me
Go on and fool me
Love me, love me
Pretend that you love me
Leave me, leave me
Just say that you need me
So I cry, and I pray for you to
Love me, love me
Say that you love me
Leave me, leave me
Just say that you need me
I can't care 'bout anything but you...

Anything but you...

Love me, love me (Say that you love me)
Fool me, fool me (Go on and fool me)
Love me, love me (I know that you need me)
I can't care 'bout anything but you”

Poster[1]


[1]Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romeo_%2B_Juliet. Accessed 20 May 2013

----------


## pmbguy

UB40
Can't help falling in love with you

----------


## Citizen X

> Hey Vanash, Shot for the good music. Can I hit up some good new jamms on here, or should we strart a new "Coool modern music" thread. huh huh, what you think?


I think we should keep this one as 'Old School Music is cool!' BUT that we should create a brand new thread 'Coool modern music,'*(I'll give you the honours of starting it!!)* I actually listen to the very latest music, the very latest kwaito, that is!!! I love kwaito and I buy these cd's fresh from the shelf!

Start a separate thread 'Coool modern music' :Big Grin:

----------


## Citizen X

> Bob Marley (mix)
> Sun is shining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Songwriters: LANGOLFF, HENRI / BASSET, FRANCIS
> Sun is shining, the weather is sweet
> Make you want to move your dancing feet
> ...


The remix is cool but the original version almost had a haunting effect on one.

See next post...

----------


## Citizen X

*Sun is Shining: Bob Marley: 1971*

This song takes me straight back to my teens and the 80’s. I must admit that though this is a smart song, it had a very weird effect on me and I often avoided it…Sigmund Freud analyze this...just too many childhood memories attached to this particular song...

----------


## Citizen X

> I proudly give you John Lennon "Watching the wheels."


This song is rather appropriate at this time in my life! Makes perfect sense...

*"People say I'm crazy, doing what I'm doing
Well, they give me all kinds of warnings to save me from ruin
*When I say that I'm okay, well, they look at me kinda strange
"Surely, you're not happy now, you no longer play the game"

*People say I'm lazy, dreaming my life away
Well, they give me all kinds of advice designed to enlighten me
When I tell them that I'm doing fine watching shadows on the wall
"Don't you miss the big time, boy. You're no longer on the ball"
*
I'm just sitting here watching the wheels go round and round
I really love to watch them roll
No longer riding on the merry-go-round
I just had to let it go

*Ahhh, people ask me questions, lost in confusion
Well, I tell them there's no problem, only solutions
*Well, they shake their heads and they look at me as if I've lost my mind
I tell them there's no hurry, I'm just sitting here doing time

I'm just sitting here watching the wheels go round and round
I really love to watch them roll
No longer riding on the merry-go-round
I just had to let it go
I just had to let it go
I just had to let it go..." John Lennon

----------


## Citizen X

> Attachment 2602Attachment 2603
> I will always remember the summer of 1995! A song rendered by Ali Campbell, ‘Something Stupid,’ meant a great deal to me in that memorable summer!
> 1.In 1962, Carson Parks wrote a song ‘something stupid,’ for his fiancé Gaile. Carson and his wife Gaile, recorded this duet in 1963,
> 2. The father daughter duet: In 1967 Frank Sinatra and his daughter Nancy Sinatra rendered this duet on an album called:’The world we knew.’(The true significance of this father/daughter duet will become apparent in due course!!)
> 3. In 2001 Robbie Williams and Nicole Kidman resurrected this song. The music video oozed with sex appeal!
> 4. In my opinion the version that’s the most compelling is the duet between Ali Campbell and his daughter Kibibi in 1995. He kept true to the academia of reggae i.e. preserve some form of history to make it authentic. You see because Frank Sinatra and his daughter Nancy rendered this duet so too did Ali and his daughter. The reggae version is a music master piece in my opinion!
> I give you Ali Cambell and Kibibi Campbell: Something Stupid
> 
> 
> ...


I revisted the album 'Big Love,' today, just like a time machine it took me straight back to 1995 :Cool:

----------


## Citizen X

*Frank Sinatra and his daughter Nancy Sinatra:1967: Something Stupid




*“I know I stand in line, until you think you have the time
To spend an evening with me
And if we go someplace to dance, I know that there's a chance
You won't be leaving with me
And afterwards we drop into a quiet little place
And have a drink or two
And then I go and spoil it all, by saying something stupid
Like: "I love you"

I can see it in your eyes, that you despise the same old lies
You heard the night before
And though it's just a line to you, for me it's true
It never seemed so right before

I practice every day to find some clever lines to say
To make the meaning come through
But then I think I'll wait until the evening gets late
And I'm alone with you

The time is right your perfume fills my head, the stars get red
And oh the night's so blue, and then I go and spoil it all, by saying something stupid
Like: "I love you"

----------


## pmbguy

:Confused: 
Music captures time and place, perhaps your old self is somehow partly captured within this song. 
If you were naughty when you were a teen, then perhaps this particular song has a weird feeling. When it is played you hear your old self saying blab la bla *??we!1/@d?, while your current long-term self says: That does not sound-feel quite right. Thats why it feels weird when new-self interacts with the song. Its like visiting a house you used to live in years ago as a child, when you stumble upon this old house it feels very familiar, happy memories (perhaps bad ones) and strangeness, but it does not feel like home, its something else now..

----------

Citizen X (20-May-13)

----------


## Blurock

[QUOTE=pmbguy;90136]UB40
Can't help falling in love with you

Real classic number. Elvis, Andy Williams and many other artists recorded it.

----------


## Blurock

Angels - Robbie Williams 




Seeing that we are sentimental tonight.

----------


## Blurock

> Music captures time and place, perhaps your old self is somehow partly captured within this song. 
> If you were naughty when you were a teen, then perhaps this particular song has a weird feeling. When it is played you hear your old self saying “blab la bla *??we!1/@d?”, while your current long-term self says: “That does not sound-feel quite right”. That’s why it feels weird when new-self interacts with the song. It’s like visiting a house you used to live in years ago as a child, when you stumble upon this old house it feels very familiar, happy memories (perhaps bad ones) and strangeness, but it does not feel like home, it’s something else now..


Deja Vu. Where are you Joan?  :Flowers:

----------


## Citizen X

*Billy Joel: Piano man: 1973*







It's nine o'clock on a Saturday
The regular crowd shuffles in
There's an old man sitting next to me
Making love to his tonic and gin

He says, "Son can you play me a memory
I'm not really sure how it goes
But it's sad and it's sweet
And I knew it complete
When I wore a younger man's clothes"

Sing us a song you're the piano man
Sing us a song tonight
Well we're all in the mood for a melody
And you've got us feeling alright

Now John at the bar is a friend of mine
He gets me my drinks for free
And he's quick with a joke or to light up your smoke
But there's someplace that he'd rather be

He says, "Bill, I believe this is killing me"
As a smile ran away from his face
"Well, I'm sure that I could be a movie star
If I could get out of this place"

Now Paul is a real estate novelist
Who never had time for a wife
And he's talking with Davy, who's still in the Navy
And probably will be for life

And the waitress is practicing politics
As the businessmen slowly get stoned
Yes they're sharing a drink they call loneliness
But it's better than drinking alone

Sing us a song you're the piano man
Sing us a song tonight
Well we're all in the mood for a melody
And you've got us feeling alright

It's a pretty good crowd for a Saturday
And the manager gives me a smile
'Cause he knows that it's me they've been coming to see
To forget about life for a while

And the piano sounds like a carnival
And the microphone smells like a beer
And they sit at the bar and put bread in my jar
And say "Man what are you doing here?"

Sing us a song you're the piano man
Sing us a song tonight
Well we're all in the mood for a melody
And you've got us feeling alright


Album cover[1]







[1]Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piano_Man_(song). Accessed 21 May 2013

----------


## Citizen X

> *Joanna: Kool & the Gang*
> *Joanna, who were you on our planet that inspired a pop group to write and sing a song about you????*
> 
> *"Joanna, I love you
> You're the one, the one for me*
> 
> *I'm in love and I won't lie
> She's my girl and always on my mind
> She gives me her love and a feeling that's right
> ...


I finally figured it out! *Joanna was once this cool, sexy chick*, a professional dancer. Like all people she gets old BUT Kool & The Gang reminisce with her. She now owns a resturant and they dedicate this song to her definately my kind of sound... :Cool:

----------


## Blurock

Have you listened to J'taime? (see previous post) will leave you with a wet dream. He, he.

----------


## Citizen X

> Have you listened to J'taime? (see previous post) will leave you with a wet dream. He, he.


I have indeed! I approve :Big Grin:  What can I say, I have a thing for a "pretty woman."

----------


## Blurock

This song was banned by most radio stations as too erotic. Listening to it today, its just breathing, or you can use your imagination...  :Embarrassment: 

The lyrics are written as a dialogue between two lovers during sex. Phrases include:
"Je vais et je viens, entre tes reins" ("I go and I come, between your loins")
"Tu es la vague, moi l'île nue" ("You are the wave, I the naked/treeless/deserted island")
"L'amour physique est sans issue" ("Physical love is hopeless/childless/impotent/a dead end")
"Moi non plus" is translated as "I love you  me not anymore"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Je_t'aime..._moi_non_plus

----------

Citizen X (31-May-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Pretty Woman: Roy Orbison: High Definition: 1964





*
Pretty woman, walking down the street
Pretty woman, the kind I like to meet
Pretty woman
I don't believe you, you're not the truth
No one could look as good as you
Mercy

Pretty woman, won't you pardon me
Pretty woman, I couldn't help see
Pretty woman
That you look lovely as can be
Are you lonely just like me
Wow

Pretty woman, stop a while
Pretty woman, talk a while
Pretty woman, give your smile to me
Pretty woman, yeah yeah yeah
Pretty woman, look my way
Pretty woman, say you'll stay with me
'Cause I need you, I'll treat you right
Come with me baby, be mine tonight

Pretty woman, don't walk on by
Pretty woman, don't make me cry
Pretty woman, don't walk away, hey...okay
If that's the way it must be, okay
I guess I'll go on home, it's late
There'll be tomorrow night, but wait
What do I see
Is she walking back to me
Yeah, she's walking back to me
Oh, oh, Pretty woman 


Album cover[1]





[1]Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oh,_Pretty_Woman: Accessed 1 June 2013

----------

Blurock (02-Jun-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*A Theme from a Summer place: Mack Discant: 1959
*
This ‘theme,’ is the signature song of a 1959 movie, ‘A Summer Place.’

"*Theme from A Summer Place*" is a song with lyrics by Mack Discant and music by Max Steiner, written for the 1959 film, _A Summer Place_, which starred Sandra Dee and Troy Donahue. It was recorded for the film by Hugo Winterhalter. Originally known as the "*Molly and Johnny Theme*", the piece is not the main title theme of the film, but a love theme for the characters played by Dee and Donahue.”[1]





“There's a summer place 
Where it may rain or storm 
Yet I'm safe and warm 

For within that summer place 
Your arms reach out to me 
And my heart is free from all care for it knows 

There are no gloomy skies 
When seen through the eyes 
Of those who are blessed with love 

And the sweet secret of 
A summer place 
Is that it's anywhere 

When two people share 
All their hopes, all their dreams 
All their love 

There's a summer place 
Where it may rain or storm 
Yet I'm safe and warm 

In your arms, in your arms 
In your arms, in your arms 
In your arms, in your arms”


[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theme_from_A_Summer_Place. Accessed 1 June 2013

----------


## tec0

Why things are what they are 





*Theocracy "As the World Bleeds"*

*Why do we only call your name when there's no one else to call?
And we only really seek you when our mighty towers fall
Why do we say you've failed us and you've turned your eyes away
When we're only sleeping in the bed we made?*
Why do we call for free will, but reject all consequence?
Why's the path we've made to heaven stained with the blood of innocence?
Why'd we ignore the warnings that we've read and always known
And get angry when we reap the things we've sown?
So we blame you
'cause our world's not come out right
While the devil's masquerading
As an angel of the light
Just imagine
All the pride and all the nerve
To ask where you've been, when we're the ones we serve
It's not a mystery, it's been foretold
But we ignored the warning bell so long ago
There's a way that seems right unto men, but we'll die with the wages of sin
As the world lies bleeding
The giant is no longer sleeping
Poisoned harvest reaping
Blindly we just carry on, but the glory is gone
Gone
We live our lives like we could care less what you have to say
Then curse the skies when you don't come clean up the ugly mess we've made
But you gave us a choice and we made it and dug ourselves into a hole
We always thought we knew the way despite the things you said
We just ignored the pile of bodies and the bloodstains on the bed
Painting ourselves right into a corner as life spiraled out of control
As the world lies bleeding
The giant is no longer sleeping
All we've sown now reaping
Blindly we just carry on, but the glory is gone
See us - our promised land of milk and honey
Became a land of filth and money
Like babylon and rome before
A land of greed and sin and guilt, a stained and scarlet whore
See us - living in our ivory towers
Self-appointed kings with no power
Built a monument to man
We're passing down empty decrees like a disease across the land
This is the system we've created
This is the world so devastated
This is what it looks like when mankind asks you to just leave us alone
This is the monster now awakened
This is our legacy creation
This is the place we end up when we say that we can do this on our own
This is our masterpiece: corruption
This is our monument: destruction
Game point of life and death, the nadir of existence painted black
This is the road the hell we've wandered
This is inheritance we've squandered
So raise a glass to all we've lost and wonder if we'll ever get it back
Nations calling "our will be done, mankind answers to no one"
But now it has begun - in death, our sin hath borne a son
Please forgive us for we've only made it worse
Even after you had warned us
Sin would only bring a curse
Guess we knew better so we went a different way
Now we're only sleeping in the bed we made
All the glory and the power left this place
When we turned our backs upon you
And chose to live in our disgrace
But you warned us
And you let us have our way
Now we're only drowning in the mess we made
Blood on our hands

----------

Citizen X (03-Jun-13), Dave A (03-Jun-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Wicked Game: Chris Isaak: 1991*


The resemblance in music style, voice and persona between Roy Orbison and Chris Isaak is remarkable..
I love this song and video…



*“The world was on fire and no one could save me but you
It's strange what desire will make foolish people do
I never dreamed that I'd meet somebody like you
And I never dreamed that I'd lose somebody like you
*
No, I don't want to fall in love (This world is only gonna break your heart)
No, I don't want to fall in love (This world is only gonna break your heart)
With you (This world is only gonna break your heart)

*What a wicked game to play, to make me feel this way.
What a wicked thing to do, to let me dream of you.
What a wicked thing to say, you never felt this way.
What a wicked thing to do, to make me dream of you and,
*
I want to fall in love (This world is only gonna break your heart)
No, I want to fall in love (This world is only gonna break your heart)
With you.

The world was on fire and no one could save me but you.
It's strange what desire will make foolish people do.
I never dreamed that I'd love somebody like you.
And I never dreamed that I'd lose somebody like you,

No, I want to fall in love (This world is only gonna break your heart)
No, I want to fall in love (This world is only gonna break your heart)
With you (This world is only gonna break your heart)
No, I... (This world is only gonna break your heart)
(This world is only gonna break your heart)

Nobody loves no- one.” 


Album cover[1]





[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wicked_Game_(Chris_Isaak_album). Accessed 3 June 2013

----------


## Citizen X

> One of my favourite songs from the 70's. I was mesmerised by the guitar technique, using the wah wah pedal, on this number. You have to listen to the full version to feel the vibe. Many happy memories... Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAPA WAS A ROLLING STONE - THE TEMPTATIONS
> It was the third of September. That day I'll always remember, yes I will.
> 'Cause that was the day that my daddy died.
> I never got a chance to see him. Never heard nothing but bad things about him.
> ...


See next post :Cool:

----------


## Citizen X

*Daddy Cool: Boney M: 1976
*
Who’s your daddy??





“She's crazy like a fool
What about it Daddy Cool

She's crazy like a fool
What about it Daddy Cool
I'm crazy like a fool
What about it Daddy Cool

Daddy, Daddy Cool
Daddy, Daddy Cool
Daddy, Daddy Cool
Daddy, Daddy Cool

She's crazy like a fool
What about it Daddy Cool
I'm crazy like a fool
What about it Daddy Cool

Daddy, Daddy Cool
Daddy, Daddy Cool
Daddy, Daddy Cool
Daddy, Daddy Cool

(spoken) She's crazy about her daddy
Oh she believes in him
She loves her daddy

She's crazy like a fool
What about it Daddy Cool
I'm crazy like a fool
What about it Daddy Cool

Daddy, Daddy Cool
Daddy, Daddy Cool
Daddy, Daddy Cool
Daddy, Daddy Cool.”

----------


## Blurock

I dig Boney M. Daddy Cool was one of my favourites. Pretty Woman was probably one of Roy Orbison's best numbers. He had an excellent voice and not bad on guitar either.  :Cool:

----------


## Blurock

The theme is Fire!




"Slow Dancing In A Burning Room"

It's not a silly little moment,
It's not the storm before the calm.
This is the deep and dying breath of
This love that we've been working on.

Can't seem to hold you like I want to
So I can feel you in my arms.
Nobody's gonna come and save you,
We pulled too many false alarms.

We're going down,
And you can see it too.
We're going down,
And you know that we're doomed.
My dear,
We're slow dancing in a burning room.

I was the one you always dreamed of,
You were the one I tried to draw.
How dare you say it's nothing to me?
Baby, you're the only light I ever saw.

I'll make the most of all the sadness,
You'll be a bitch because you can.
You try to hit me just to hurt me
So you leave me feeling dirty
Because you can't understand.

We're going down,
And you can see it too.
We're going down,
And you know that we're doomed.
My dear,
We're slow dancing in a burning room.

Go cry about it - why don't you?
Go cry about it - why don't you?
Go cry about it - why don't you?

My dear, we're slow dancing in a burning room,
Burning room,
Burning room,
Burning room,
Burning room.

Don't you think we oughta know by now?
Don't you think we shoulda learned somehow?
Don't you think we oughta know by now?
Don't you think we shoulda learned somehow?
Don't you think we oughta know by now?
Don't you think we shoulda learned somehow?
Don't you think we shoulda learned somehow?
Don't you think we shoulda learned somehow?
Don't you think we shoulda learned somehow?
Don't you think we shoulda learned somehow?

----------


## Blurock

Tribute to Johnny Cash who wrote and performed the original. Obviously I prefer this version - more grit. :Cool:

----------


## Blurock

Are some people looking forward to home after the judgement day....?

----------


## Blurock

Different kind of fire.

You say you dont like it, but girl I know youre a liar
`cause when we kiss, fire

----------

Citizen X (05-Jun-13)

----------


## Blurock

Forget about those air guitars - this one is for all the air drummers out there. Burn those drums kid!  :Slayer:

----------


## Citizen X

> The theme is Fire!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Slow Dancing In A Burning Room"
> 
> It's not a silly little moment,
> It's not the storm before the calm.
> ...


Blurock, you rock! I thoroughly enjoyed this video from start to finish! Some superb guitar work… tell me what you think about # 652. Do you find similarities between Chris Isaak and Roy Orbison? What do you think about the guitar work in this song? How does this song make you feel?

----------


## Citizen X

> Forget about those air guitars - this one is for all the air drummers out there. Burn those drums kid!


See next post..

----------


## Citizen X

*We didn’t start the fire: Billy Joel: 1989

*
"*We Didn't Start the Fire*" is a song by Billy Joel. Its lyrics include brief, rapid-fire allusions to more than 100 headline events between January 1949 (Joel was born on May 9 of that year) and 1989, when the song was released on his album _Storm Front_. The song was a No. 1 hit in the US.”[1]




“Harry Truman, Doris Day, Red China, Johnnie Ray 
South Pacific, Walter Winchell, Joe DiMaggio 

Joe McCarthy, Richard Nixon, Studebaker, television 
North Korea, South Korea, Marilyn Monroe 

Rosenbergs, H-Bomb, Sugar Ray, Panmunjom 
Brando, "The King and I", and "The Catcher in the Rye" 

Eisenhower, vaccine, England's got a new queen 
Marciano, Liberace, Santayana goodbye


We didn't start the fire
It was always burning
Since the world's been turning
We didn't start the fire
No we didn't light it
But we tried to fight it


Josef Stalin, Malenkov, Nasser and Prokofiev 
Rockefeller, Campanella, Communist Bloc 

Roy Cohn, Juan Peron, Toscanini, Dacron
Dien Bien Phu Falls, Rock Around the Clock 

Einstein, James Dean, Brooklyn's got a winning team
Davy Crockett, Peter Pan, Elvis Presley, Disneyland 

Bardot, Budapest, Alabama, Khrushchev
Princess Grace, Peyton Place, Trouble in the Suez 

We didn't start the fire
It was always burning
Since the world's been turning
We didn't start the fire
No we didn't light it
But we tried to fight it 

Little Rock, Pasternak, Mickey Mantle, Kerouac
Sputnik, Zhou Enlai, Bridge On The River Kwai 

Lebanon, Charles de Gaulle, California Baseball, 
Starkweather homicide, Children of Thalidomide

Buddy Holly, Ben Hur, Space Monkey, Mafia
Hula Hoops, Castro, Edsel is a no-go 

U2, Syngman Rhee, payola and Kennedy
Chubby Checker, Psycho, Belgians in the Congo 

We didn't start the fire
It was always burning
Since the world's been turning
We didn't start the fire
No we didn't light it
But we tried to fight it 

Hemingway, Eichmann, Stranger in a Strange Land,
Dylan, Berlin, Bay of Pigs invasion 

Lawrence of Arabia, British Beatlemania
Ole Miss, John Glenn, Liston beats Patterson 

Pope Paul, Malcolm X, British Politician sex
J.F.K. blown away, what else do I have to say 

We didn't start the fire
It was always burning
Since the world's been turning
We didn't start the fire
No we didn't light it
But we tried to fight it 

Birth control, Ho Chi Minh, Richard Nixon back again
Moonshot, Woodstock, Watergate, punk rock

Begin, Reagan, Palestine, Terror on the airline
Ayatollah's in Iran, Russians in Afghanistan 

Wheel of Fortune, Sally Ride, heavy metal suicide
Foreign debts, homeless Vets, AIDS, Crack, Bernie Goetz

Hypodermics on the shores, China's under martial law
Rock and Roller cola wars, I can't take it anymore 

We didn't start the fire
It was always burning since the world's been turning.
We didn't start the fire
But when we are gone
It will still burn on, and on, and on, and on...

We didn't start the fire
It was always burning
Since the world's been turning
We didn't start the fire
No we didn't light it
But we tried to fight it 

We didn't start the fire
It was always burning
Since the world's been turning
We didn't start the fire
No we didn't light it
But we tried to fight it 

We didn't start the fire
It was always burning
Since the world's been turning
We didn't start the fire.”
Album cover[2]




[1] Wikipedia:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/We_Didn't_Start_the_Fire.** Accessed  5 June 2013*







[2] Supra n 1

----------

Blurock (05-Jun-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> Different kind of fire.
> 
> You say you dont like it, but girl I know youre a liar
> `cause when we kiss, fire


This is a real wow moment in music history :Cool: 


Fire: Bruce Springsteen: 1987 :Slayer: 

He wasn’t called the ‘Boss,’ for nothing!!

I love this song
“I’m driving in my car, I turn on the radio
I’m pulling you close, you just say no
You say you don't like it, but girl I know you're a liar
`cause when we kiss, fire

Late at night I’m taking you home
I say I wanna stay, you say you wanna be alone
*You say you don't love me, girl you can't hide your desire
`cause when we kiss, fire

*You had a hold on me, right from the start
A grip so tight I couldn’t tear it apart
My nerves all jumping actin like a fool
Well your kisses they burn but your heart stays cool

Romeo and juliet, samson and delilah
Baby you can bet their love they didn't deny
Your words say split but your words they lie
`cause when we kiss, fire”

Album cover[1]

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fire_(Bruce_Springsteen_song). Accessed 5 June 2013

----------


## Blurock

> Blurock, you rock! I thoroughly enjoyed this video from start to finish! Some superb guitar work tell me what you think about # 652. Do you find similarities between Chris Isaak and Roy Orbison? What do you think about the guitar work in this song? How does this song make you feel?


Glad you enjoyed John Mayer. I have to agree, there are similarities between Chris Isaak and Roy Orbison. It's because both have their roots in the Blues. I love Chris' music and have loaded an album or 2 on my MP3.  :Cool:

----------


## Blurock

More fire

----------


## Blurock

You can't start a fire without a spark..."   :Devil2:

----------

Citizen X (06-Jun-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> You can't start a fire without a spark..."


A young Courtney Cox was in the front row of this concert! Bruce grabbed her from the audience and danced with her!


“Cox appeared in the 1984 music video for Bruce Springsteen's "Dancing in the Dark" as a female pulled onstage to dance with Springsteen”[1]

Photo young Courtney[2]
Photo older Courtney[3]

“Long before ‘Friends’ was even a thought, a young fresh-faced model named Courteney Cox shot to fame as the wide-eyed woman pulled up onstage to dance during Bruce Springsteen‘s ‘Dancing in the Dark’ video.
The clip became so iconic that everyone wanted to cast the fledgling actress, but her early choices with the ‘Misfits of Science’ TV series and films like ‘Masters of the Universe’ and ‘Cocoon: The Return’ didn’t exactly pan out. She caught a big break playing Alex’s girlfriend on TV’s ‘Family Ties’ before finally seeing her career take off with ‘Friends,’ a full decade after her ‘Dancing in the Dark’ appearance.”[4]





[1]Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Courteney_Cox. Accessed 6 June 2013

[2]https://www.google.co.za/#sclient=ps...w=1024&bih=531

[3] Supra n 1
[4]*Chad Childers**:*http://ultimateclassicrock.com/courteney-cox-dancing-in-the-dark-bruce-springsteen/. Accessed 6 June 2013

----------

Blurock (06-Jun-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> Adrian, You in your eraly 40's....... Dire Straits and Chris Isaaks are part of my collection too...love the song, 'Somebody's Crying,' magical guitar work, magical song...
> 
>  
> I know somebody and they cry for you
> They lie awake at night and dream of you
> I bet you never even know they do
> But somebodys crying
> 
> I know somebody and they called your name
> ...


A re-run if you will :Cool:

----------


## Blurock

Set Fire to the Rain. wtf!?? :Confused:

----------


## Dave S

Vanash, I love this thread, nostalgia... over and over again... :Wink:

----------


## Dave S

Blurock, Adele has an amazing voice, I esp. like her pitch changes in "Fire to the rain".

----------


## Blurock

> Blurock, Adele has an amazing voice, I esp. like her pitch changes in "Fire to the rain".


I have to admit, I never knew who Adele was until she won all those awards. As I NEVER listen to the radio, it may take some time fo9r me to catch up. Well, that way, I never have to listen to rap and only the real achievers will reach my ears.  :Whistling:

----------


## Citizen X

Bob Marley: _Rebel Music:_ 1977

Allow me to take you on an eerie journey…
There was a time when a song simply had to take you on a journey! The inherent style was to tell you a story and challenge you to see if that version of events was more probable than yours..It’s either you experience the song or you don’t, this one is a sheer experience. 





“(do do do do-do do do!
Do do do do-do do do!
I rebel music;
I rebel music.)
Why can't we roam (oh-oh-oh-oh) this open country? (open country)
Oh, why can't we be what we wanna be? (oh-oh-oh-oh-oh)
We want to be free. (wanna be free)

3 o'clock roadblock - curfew,
And i've got to throw away -
Yes, i've got to throw away -
A yes-a, but i've got to throw away
My little herb stalk!

I (rebel music) - yeah, i'm tellin' you! -
(i) i rebel music (rebel music). oh-ooh!

_Take my soul (oh-oh-oh-oh-oh)
And suss - and suss me out (suss me out). oh-ooh!
Check my life (oh-oh-oh-oh-oh),
If i am in doubt (i'm in doubt); i'm tellin':
_3 o'clock roadblock - roadblock - roadblock,
And "hey, mr. cop! ain't got no - (hey) hey! (hey, mr cop) -
(what ya sayin' down there?) - (hey) hey! (hey, mr cop) -
Ain't got no birth certificate on me now."
---

---
(do do do!)
I (rebel music) - yeah, i'm tellin' you! -
(i) i rebel music (rebel music).

Oh-ooh! take my soul (oh-oh-oh-oh-oh)
And suss - and suss me out (suss me out). oh-ooh!
Check my life (oh-oh-oh-oh-oh),
If i am in doubt (i'm in doubt); i'm tellin':
3 o'clock roadblock - roadblock - roadblock,
And "hey, mr. cop! ain't got no - (hey) hey! (hey, mr cop) -
(what ya sayin' down there?) - (hey) hey! (hey, mr cop) -
Ain't got no birth certificate on me now."

----------

tec0 (08-Jun-13)

----------


## tec0

When I listen to this song I see all the news in my head.... 







*Johnny Cash "Redemption Day"
(originally by Sheryl Crow)*

*I've wept for those who suffer long
But how I weep for those who've gone
Into rooms of grief and questioned wrong
But keep on killing*

*It's in the soul to feel such things
But weak to watch without speaking
Oh what mercy sadness brings
If God be willing*
_
There is a train that's heading straight
To heaven's gate, to heaven's gate
And on the way, child and man,
And woman wait, watch and wait
For redemption day_

*Fire rages in the streets
And swallows everything it meets
It's just an image often seen
On television
Come leaders, come you men of great
Let us hear you pontificate
Your many virtues laid to waste
And we aren't listening*

_There is a train that's heading straight
To heaven's gate, to heaven's gate
And on the way, child and man,
And woman wait, watch and wait
For redemption day
_
*What do you have for us today?
Throw us a bone but save the plate
On why we waited til so late
Was there no oil to excavate
No riches in trade for the fate
Of every person who died in hate
Throw us a bone, you men of great*

_There is a train that's heading straight
To heaven's gate, to heaven's gate
And on the way, child and man,
And woman wait, watch and wait
For redemption day_

*It's buried in the countryside
It's exploding in the shells at night
It's everywhere a baby cries
Freedom
Freedom
Freedom*

----------

Citizen X (19-Jun-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Jamming: Bob Marley: 1977: Album: Exodus: One love Peace Concert: 22 April 1978


*
“ I wanna jam it with you.. Hope you like jammin', too!” There was one occasion where Bob Marley put on a soldier’s uniform and cap i.e. album cover ‘Rastaman Vibration.’ I think he felt it necessary because of his song ‘WAR!’ He addresses a great many things in this song especially how he was against the philosophy which creates a class struggle and racial struggle.
Photo[1]

“This concert was held during a political civil war in Jamaica between opposing parties Jamaican Labour Party and the People's National Party. The concert came to its peak during Bob Marley & The Wailers' performance of "Jammin'", when Marley joined the hands of political rivals Michael Manley (PNP) and Edward Seaga (JLP).”[2]





*“Just let me tell you something (yeah), to make everything come true, we gotta be together.* (Yeah, yeah, yeah) and through the spirit of the Most High we're inviting a few leading people of the slaves to shake hands. . . To show the people that you love them right, to show the people that you gonna unite, show the people that you're over bright, show the people that everything is all right. *Watch, watch, watch, what you're doing, because I wanna send a message right out there. I mean, I'm not so good at talking but I hope you understand what I'm trying to say.* Well, I'm trying to say, could we have, could we have, up here onstage here the presence of Mr. Michael Manley and Mr. Edward Seaga. I just want to shake hands and show the people that we're gonna make it right, we're gonna unite, we're gonna make it right, we've got to unite . The moon is right over my head, and I give my love instead. The moon was right above my head, and I give my love instead.”

The Old School legends promoted peace and love!


Ooh, yeah; well, alright 
We're jammin' 
I wanna jam it with you 
We're jammin', jammin' 
And I hope you like jammin' too 
Ain't no rules, ain't no vow 
We can do it anyhow 
I and I will see you through 
'Cause every day we pay the price 
We are the living sacrifice 
Jammin' till the jam is through 

We're jammin' 
To think that jammin' was a thing of the past 
We're jammin' 
And I hope this jam is gonna last 
No bullet can stop us now 
We neither beg nor we won't bow 
Neither can be bought nor sold 
We all defend the right 
Jah Jah children must unite 
*For life is worth much more than gold 

*We're jammin', jammin', jammin', jammin' 
*And we're jammin' in the name of the Lord* 
We're jammin', jammin', jammin', jammin' 
We're jammin' right straight from yard 
Singing Holy Mount Zion, Holy Mount Zion 
Jah sitteth in Mount Zion and rules all creation 
Yeah, we're jammin', Bop-chu-wa-wa-wa 

We're jammin' 
I wanna jam it with you 
We're jammin', jammin', jammin', jammin' 
And Jamdown hope you're jammin', too 
Jah knows how much I 'ave tried 
The truth cannot hide 
To keep you satisfied 
True love that now exists 
Is the love I can't resist 
So jam by my side 
We're jammin', jammin', jammin', jammin' 
I wanna jam it with you 
We're jammin', we're jammin', we're jammin', we're jammin' 
We're jammin', we're jammin', we're jammin', we're jammin' 
Hope you like jammin', too." 




[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_Love_Peace_Concert. 18 June 2013


[2] Supra n1 :Cool:

----------

Dave A (20-Jun-13)

----------


## vieome

UB40 vs Manhattans ... Kiss and say goodbye

----------

Citizen X (19-Jun-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> UB40 vs Manhattans ... Kiss and say goodbye


A master piece!  Done very smartly! UB40(as they were) remained true to their childhood and teen idols. They paid homage to these artists by putting so much soul into classic. Vintage material..

----------


## Citizen X

> *Jamming: Bob Marley: 1977: Album: Exodus: One love Peace Concert: 22 April 1978
> 
> 
> *
> “ I wanna jam it with you.. Hope you like jammin', too!” There was one occasion where Bob Marley put on a soldier’s uniform and cap i.e. album cover ‘Rastaman Vibration.’ I think he felt it necessary because of his song ‘WAR!’ He addresses a great many things in this song especially how he was against the philosophy which creates a class struggle and racial struggle.
> Photo[1]
> 
> “This concert was held during a political civil war in Jamaica between opposing parties Jamaican Labour Party and the People's National Party. The concert came to its peak during Bob Marley & The Wailers' performance of "Jammin'", when Marley joined the hands of political rivals Michael Manley (PNP) and Edward Seaga (JLP).”[2]
> 
> ...


See next post... :Wink:

----------


## Citizen X

*Jamming: Bob Marley: 1977

*I love this version of Marley...

----------


## tec0

*"The Devil Went Down To Georgia"*

The Devil went down to Georgia. He was lookin' for a soul to steal.
He was in a bind 'cause he was way behind. He was willing to make a deal
When he came across this young man sawin' on a fiddle and playin' it hot.
And the Devil jumped upon a hickory stump and said "Boy, let me tell you what."

"I bet you didn't know it, but I'm a fiddle player, too.
And if you'd care to take a dare I'll make a bet with you.
Now you play a pretty good fiddle, boy, but give the Devil his due.
I'll bet a fiddle of gold against your soul 'cause I think I'm better than you."

The boy said, "My name's Johnny, and it might be a sin,
But I'll take your bet; and you're gonna regret 'cause I'm the best there's ever been."

Johnny, rosin up your bow and play your fiddle hard.
'Cause Hell's broke loose in Georgia and the Devil deals the cards.
And if you win you get this shiny fiddle made of gold,
But if you lose the devil gets your soul.

The Devil opened up his case and he said, "I'll start this show."
And fire flew from his fingertips as he rosined up his bow.
And he pulled the bow across the strings and it made an evil hiss.
And a band of demons joined in and it sounded something like this.

When the Devil finished, Johnny said, "Well, you're pretty good ol' son,
But sit down in that chair right there and let me show you how it's done."

"Fire on the Mountain." Run, boys, run!
The Devil's in the house of the rising sun;
Chicken's in the bread pan picking out dough.
Granny, does your dog bite? No, child, no.

The Devil bowed his head because he knew that he'd been beat.
And he laid that golden fiddle on the ground at Johnny's feet.
Johnny said, "Devil, just come on back if you ever wanna try again,
'Cause I've told you once--you son of a bitch--I'm the best there's ever been."
And he played:

"Fire on the Mountain." Run, boys, run!
The Devil's in the house of the rising sun;
Chicken's in the bread pan picking out dough.
Granny, does your dog bite? No, child, no.

----------

Citizen X (21-Jun-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Lively up your- self: Bob Marley: 1971*
*You got to lively up yourself cause daddy say so…*




“You're gonna lively up yourself
And don't be no drag,
You lively up yourself cause reggae is another bag
You lively up yourself and don't say no
You're gonna lively up yourself cause I said so

(Hear what you gonna do)
You rock so you rock so like you never did before
You dip so you dip so, dip thru my door
You come so you come so oh yeah
You skank so you skank so be alive today

You're gonna lively up yourself and don't say no
You lively up yourself big daddy says so
You lively up yourself and don't be no drag
You lively up yourself cause reggae is another bag
What you got that I don't know
I'm a trying to wonder why you act so
(Hey, do you hear what the man seh?)
Lively up your woman in the morning time you'all
Keep a lively up your woman when the evening come
And take her take ya.

You rock so you rock so you dip so you dip so
You skank so you skank so and don't be no drag
You come so you come so for reggae is another bag.

Get what you got in that bag
What have you got in the other bag
You got hanging there?
_What you say you got?
I don't believe you!”
_

----------

tec0 (23-Jun-13)

----------


## Citizen X

Time will tell: Bob Marley: 1978





JAH would never give the power to a baldhead
Run, come crucify the dread

Time alone, oh, time will tell
*Think you're in heaven, but you're living in hell*
Think you're in heaven, but you're living in hell
Think you're in heaven, but you're living in hell
Time alone, oh, time will tell
Y'think you're in heaven, but you're living in hell

Back them up, oh, not the brothers
But the ones who set them up

Time alone, oh, time will tell
Think you're in heaven but you're living in hell
Think you're in heaven but you're living in hell
Think you're in heaven but you're living in hell
Time alone, oh, time will tell
Y'think you're in heaven, but you're living in hell

Oh, children, weep no more
Oh, my sycamore tree, saw the freedom tree
Saw you settle the score
Oh, children, weep no more
Weep no more, children, weep no more

JAH would never give the power to a baldhead
Run, come crucify the dread

Time alone, oh, time will tell
Think you're in heaven, but you're living in hell
Think you're in heaven, but you're living in hell
Think you're in heaven, but you're living in hell
Time alone, oh, time will tell
Think you're in heaven but you're living in hell.

----------

tec0 (26-Jun-13)

----------


## tec0

Talk about old school  :Wink: 





*"They Call the Wind Mariah" is an American popular song with lyrics written by: 
Alan J. Lerner and music by Frederick Loewe for their 1951 Broadway musical, 
Paint Your Wagon,"*

Maria
Maria
They call the wind Maria

Away out here they got a name
For rain and wind and fire
The rain is Tess, the fire Joe,
And they call the wind Maria

Maria blows the stars around
And sends the clouds aflyin
Maria makes the mountains sound
Like folks were up there dying

Maria
Maria
They call the wind Maria

Before I knew Marias name
And heard her wail and whinin
I had a girl and she had me
And the sun was always shinin

But then one day I left my girl
I left her far behind me
And now Im lost, so gone and lost
Not even God can find me

Maria
Maria
They call the wind Maria

Out here they got a name for rain
For wind and fire only
But when youre lost and all alone
There aint no word but lonely

And Im a lost and lonely man
Without a star to guide me
Maria blow my love to me
I need my girl beside me

Maria
Maria
They call the wind Maria

Maria
Maria!
Blow my love to me

----------

Citizen X (26-Jun-13)

----------


## Blurock

This one's for tec0; modern version of the old cowboy song.  :Cool:

----------

Citizen X (26-Jun-13), tec0 (26-Jun-13)

----------


## Blurock

Seeing that we are into oldies; listen to Jimi Page on this 1964 number by Them. The lead singer was Van Morrison. :Cool:

----------

Citizen X (26-Jun-13), tec0 (26-Jun-13)

----------


## Citizen X

You Got It: Roy Orbison: 1989






“Every time I look into your loving eyes,
I see love that money just can't buy.
One look from you I drift away, 
I pray that you are here to stay.

Anything you want, you got it , 
anything you need, you got it.
Anything at all, you got it, Baby.

_Every time I hold you I begin to understand.
Everything about you tells me I'm your man._ 
I live my life to be with you 
No one can do the things you do. 


Anything you want (You got it),
anything you need (You got it),
anything at all. 

I'm glad to give my love to you.
I know you feel the way I do 

Anything at all (You got it), Baby. You got it!”


Album cover[1]



[1]Wikipedia. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/You_Got_It. Accessed 26 June 2013

----------

Blurock (26-Jun-13)

----------


## Citizen X

Roy Orbison: Mystery Girl: 1989




“Darkness falls and she will take me by the hand
Take me to some twilight land
Where all but love is grey
Where time just slips away
Without her as my guide

Night falls I’m cast beneath her spell
Daylight comes our heaven’s torn to hell
Am I left to burn
And burn eternally
She’s a mystery to me
She’s a mystery girl
*She’s a mystery girl*


In the night of love words tangled in her hair

Words soon to disappear
A love so sharp it cuts like a switchblade to my heart
Words tearing me apart
She tears again my bleeding heart
I want to run she’s pulling me apart
Fallen angel cries
Then I just melt away
She’s a mystery to me
She’s a mystery girl
She’s a mystery girl
She’s a mystery girl


*Haunted by her side the darkness in her eyes*

*But that so enslaves me*
*If my love is blind then I don’t want to see*
*She’s a mystery to me*


Night falls I’m cast beneath her spell

Daylight comes our heaven’s torn to hell
Am I left to burn
And burn eternally
She’s a mystery to me


She’s a mystery girl

She’s a mystery girl
She’s a mystery girl
She’s a mystery girl
She’s a mystery girl
She’s a mystery girl
She’s a mystery girl.”

----------


## Citizen X

Cherish: Kool & the Gang: 1985





“Let's take a walk together near the ocean shore
Hand in hand you and I
Let's cherish every moment we have been given
The time is passing by
I often pray before I lay down by your side
If you receive your calling before I awake
Could I make it through the night

Cherish the love we have
We should cherish the life we live
Cherish the love
Cherish the life
Cherish the love
Cherish the love we have
For as long as we both shall live
Cherish the love
Cherish the life
Cherish the love

The world is always changing
Nothing stays the same
But love will stand the test of time
The next life that we live in
Remains to be seen
Will you be by my side
I often pray before I lay down by your side
If you receive your calling before I awake
Could I make it through the night
Cherish the love we have
We should cherish the life we live
Cherish the love
Cherish the life
Cherish the love
Cherish the love we have
For as long as we both shall live
Cherish the love
Cherish the life
Cherish the love

Cherish the love
Cherish the life

Cherish the love we have
We should cherish the life we live
Cherish the love
Cherish the life
Cherish the love
Cherish the love we have
For as long as we both shall live
Cherish the love
Cherish the life
Cherish the love

Cherish the love we have
We should cherish the life we live
Cherish the love
Cherish the life
Cherish the love
Cherish the love we have
For as long as we both shall live
Cherish the love
Cherish the life
Cherish the love”

----------


## Citizen X

Madonna: Cherish: 1989



You’ve got to love the way that Madonna has re-invented herself over the years in terms of all her different ‘looks,’ I think that she’s just hot in the 80’s video Cherish! I think the motivation for the song was Shakespeare’s Romeo and Juliet.

In Act 3, Scene 3, the priest Friar Lawrence *impresses upon Romeo that should he kill himself because he was banished from Verona, Juliet will then die because of extreme grief and He, Romeo would in effect have not kept his promise to cherish her*..

"Thy dear love sworn but hollow perjury, / Killing that love which thou hast vowed to cherish" (3.3.128-129)
"Cherish" was built around the themes of love and relationship, with William Shakespeare's _Romeo and Juliet_ being one of the major inspirations. The track also included a line from the similarly titled song by the 1960s band The Association. Musically constructed as a doo-wop style pop song, "Cherish" is regarded as a light-hearted track by critics and includes instruments such as drum machine, percussions, keyboards and a saxophone. Lyrically it talks about Madonna's devotion to her lover, and her promise to be always by his side….”[1]
“They also compared the lyrics of the song to words spoken by Juliet, in William Shakespeare's play, _Romeo and Juliet.__”[2]_





“So tired of broken hearts and losing at this game
Before I start this dance
I take a chance in telling you
I want more than just romance
You are my destiny, I can't let go baby can't you see
Cupid please take your aim at me


Cherish the thought
Of always having you here by my side (oh baby I)
Cherish the joy
You keep bringing it into my life (I’m always singing it)
Cherish your strength
You got the power to make me feel good (and baby I)
Perish the thought
Of ever leaving, I never would

I was never satisfied with casual encounters
I can't hide my need for two hearts that bleed with burning love
That's the way it's got to be
*Romeo and Juliet, they never felt this way I bet
So don't underestimate my point of view
*

Who? you! can't get away I won’t let you
Who? you! I could never forget to
Cherish is the word I use to remind me of your love

Romeo and juliet, they never felt this way I bet
So don't underestimate my point of view

Who? you! can't get away I won’t let you
Who? you! I could never forget to
Cherish is the word I use to remind me of your love

Give me faith give me joy, my boy
I will always cherish you.”

Album cover[3]

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cherish_(Madonna_song). Accessed 26 June 2013




[2] Supra n 1



[3] Supra n 1

----------

tec0 (26-Jun-13)

----------


## tec0

I remember this song from my misspend youth...  :Devil2:  





*Blind Guardian "and the story ends"*

And the story ends
*insanity said coldly
still waiting for the chance
so out of nowhere it will rise
oh, and another journey starts
by the call of the moon
was it really me
I saw in the mirror screaming
I swallowed hate and lies
through a thousand cries*
someone's sucking out my energy

Bridge:
What can I do
on this road to nowhere
Heart of dragon lies
at the edge of time

Ref.:
And the story ends
insanity said coldy
still waiting for the chance
so out of nowhere it will rise
oh, and another journey starts
into insanity's claws

Come with me and join me
a new life's waiting for you
jump through the mirror
leave fear behind
no matter where I tried
the candle light seemed
lost forever
before my vision fades
-cathedral
-falling tears

We're not alone
there's someone else, too
from the mirror's other side
reflecting the cruel part of your soul
it's time for your choice

Bridge

Ref.:
And the story ends
insanity said coldy
still waiting for the chance
so out of nowhere it will rise
oh, and another journey starts
by the call of the moon

(Solo)

Heart of dragon lies

Bridge

----------

Citizen X (29-Jun-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*The way you do the things you do: UB40: 1989


*
“You got a smile so bright 
You know you could have been a candle 
I'm holding you so tight 
You know you could have been a handle 
The way you swept me off my feet 
You know you could've been a broom 
And babe you smell so sweet 
You know you could've been some perfume 

(Chorus) 

Well you could of been anything that you wanted to 
I can tell 
The way you do the things you do... alright 
The way you do the thing's you do 

As pretty as you are 
You know you could've been a flower 
If good looks were minutes 
You know you could have been an hour 
The way you stole my heart 
You know you could have been a crook 
And baby your so smart 
You know you could have been a school book 

(Chorus) 

Well you could of been anything that you wanted to 
I can tell 
The way you do the thing's you do... alright 
The way you do the thing's you do 

You make my life so rich 
You know you could've been some money 
And baby you're so sweet 
You know you could have been some honey 

(Chorus) 

Well you could of been anything that you wanted to 
I can tell 
The way you do the thing's you do... alright 
The way you do the thing's you do 

As pretty as you are.” 
You know you could've been a flower 
If good looks were minutes 
You know you could have been an hour 
The way you stole my heart 
You know you could have been a crook 
And baby your so smart 
You know you could have been a school book 

(Chorus) 

Well you could of been any thing that you wanted to 
I can tell 
The way you do the thing's you do... alright 
The way you do the thing's you do

----------


## Citizen X

*Julian Lennon: Too late for Goodbyes: 1985




Just talking about my generation...*
“Ever since you've been leaving me
I've been wanting to cry
Now I know how it feels for you
I've been wanting to die
But it's much too late for goodbyes
Yes it's much too late for goodbyes 
Time has gone since I've been with you
We've been starting to die
Now it seems you don't care for me
And I don't understand why
But it's much too late for goodbyes
Yes it's much too late for goodbyes

Ever since you've been far away
I've been wanting to fly
Now I know what you meant to me
I'm the one who should cry
And it's much too late for goodbyes
Yes it's much too late for goodbyes

Ever since you've been leaving me
I've been wanting to cry
Now I know how it feels for you
I've been wanting to die
But it's much too late for goodbyes
Yes it's much too late for goodbyes

Ooh... Ah.....

Dit dit dit dit doo
Ba da ba da ba da ba... ba
Ba ba ba ba ba... ba ba ba ba ba... ba.”

----------


## Citizen X

*Misty Morning: Bob Marley: 1978*
**

*“Misty mornin', don't see no sun; 
I know you're out there somewhere having fun. 
There is one mystery - yea-ea-eah - I just can't express: 
To give your more, to receive your less. 
*One of my good friend said, in a reggae rhythm 
"Don't jump in the water, if you can't swim." 
The power of philosophy - yea-ea-eah - floats through my head 
Light like a feather, heavy as lead; 
Light like a feather, heavy as lead, yeah. 

See no sun! Oh. 
Time has come, I want you - 
I want you to straighten out my tomorrow! Uh. 
I want - I want - I want you - (tomorrow). 
Oh, wo-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah-ah! 
I want you to straighten out my (tomorrow)! 

Misty (morning) mornin', don't see no sun; 
I know you're out there somewhere having fun. 
Mysteries I just can't express: 
How can you ever give your more to receive your less? 
Like my good friend said, in a reggae rhythm: 
"You can't jump - you can't jump in the water, if you can't swim." 

I want you (I want you) - I want you to straighten out my today - 
My tomorrow - my-my-my - my - my 
(I want you to straighten out my tomorrow). 
On a misty morning, uh! (I want you to straighten out my tomorrow). 
Oh-oh oh-oh-oh-oh! 
(I want you to straighten out my tomorrow) 
Straighten out my tomorrow - my tomorrow! Need some straightening' out! 
(I want you to straighten out my tomorrow) 
Mist! Mm. (I want) Mist! (you to straighten out my tomorrow) 
Misty! Oh! (I want you to straighten out my tomorrow) .”

*Photo[1](Courtesy of Neville A Bailey)
*
[1] Neville A Bailey. http://www.theforumsa.co.za/forums/showthread.php/12363-Neville-s-Pic-of-the-Day/page62. Accessed 1 July 2013

----------


## Blurock

What a voice!

----------


## Blurock

Enjoy!

----------


## Blurock

Music is therapeutic. It can change your mood from sad to happy. It has healing powers and can soothe a troubled mind. I like hard rock and blues, but sometimes I just want to chill with classical music or soft instrumentals. 

Some experiments with plants have shown that they grow better with classical music than with rock, but that is because they don't have feet!   :Rockon:

----------

Citizen X (07-Jul-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Easy: Commodores: 1977*
“It’s a feeling, a heartbeat! Just like today for me, I’m “ easy like Sunday morning!"



“Know it sounds funny but I just can't stand the pain
Girl, I'm leavin' you tomorrow
Seems to me girl, you know I've done all I can
You see, I beg, stole and I borrowed, yeah, ooh

That's why I'm easy
I'm easy like Sunday morning
That's why I'm easy
I'm easy like Sunday morning

Why in the world would anybody put chains on me, yeah
I've paid my dues to make it
Everybody wants me to be what they want me to be
I'm not happy when I try to fake it, no, ooh

That's why I'm easy _
[ From: http://www.elyrics.net ]_
I'm easy like Sunday morning
That's why I'm easy
I'm easy like Sunday morning

I wanna be high, so high
I wanna be free to know the things I do are right
I wanna be free, just me, whoa, baby

Oooh

That's why I'm easy
I'm easy like Sunday morning, yeah
That's why I'm easy
I'm easy like Sunday morning, whoa

'Cause I'm easy, whoo
Easy like Sunday morning, yeah
'Cause I'm easy, yeah
I'm easy like Sunday morning, whoa.” 
See next post.. :Cool:

----------


## Citizen X

Personally, there's nothing like the polished original song for me..

Just like this one..

----------


## pmbguy



----------

Blurock (13-Jul-13)

----------


## vieome

I am sure there is not a lot of rap fans(thinking) on the forum, but I loved the early rap music, the message was much better then.

----------

Citizen X (13-Jul-13)

----------


## Blurock

> I am sure there is not a lot of rap fans(thinking) on the forum, but I loved the early rap music, the message was much better then.


Sorry, but I don't get it.Talk is talk, but where is the music? Electronic plug in backtracks don't count. Not all sounds are musical.  :No:

----------


## Citizen X

> I am sure there is not a lot of rap fans(thinking) on the forum, but I loved the early rap music, the message was much better then.


See next post :Cool:

----------


## Citizen X

*Angel: Shaggy featuring Rayvon: 2001*

I appreciate rap music in so far as it does have its origins in reggae music! Our very own Kwaito has elements of rap! I love the latest music! The latest Kwaito that is!!!
When reggae and rap merge, you have something really very special, something like this!



“Girl, you’re my angel, you’re my darling angel 
Closer than my peeps you are to me, baby 
Shorty, you’re my angel, you’re my darling angel 
Girl, you’re my friend when I’m in need, lady 

Life is one big party when you’re still young 
But who’s gonna have your back when it’s all done 
It’s all good when you’re little, you have pure fun 
Can’t be a fool, son, what about the long run 

Looking back Shorty always mention 
Said me not giving her much attention 
She was there through my incarceration 
I wanna show the nation my appreciation 

Girl, you’re my angel, you’re my darling angel 
Closer than my peeps you are to me, baby 
Shorty, you’re my angel, you’re my darling angel 
Girl, you’re my friend when I’m in need, lady 

You’re a queen and that's how you should be treated 
Though you never get the lovin’ that you needed 
Could have left, but I called and you heeded 
Begged and i pleaded mission completed 

Mama said that I and I dissed the program 
Not the type to mess around with her emotion 
But the feeling that I have for you is so strong 
Been together so long and this could never be wrong 

Girl, you’re my angel, you’re my darling angel 
Closer than my peeps you are to me, baby 
Shorty, you’re my angel, you’re my darling angel 
Girl, you’re my friend when I’m in need, lady 

Uh, uh 
Girl, in spite of my behavior, said I’m your savior 
(You must be sent from up above) 
And you appear to me so tender, say girl I surrender 
(Thanks for giving me your love) 

Girl, in spite of my behavior, well, you are my savior 
(You must be sent from up above) 
And you appear to me so tender, well, girl I surrender 
(Said thanks for giving me your love) 

Now life is one big party when you’re still young 
And who’s gonna have your back when it’s all done 
It’s all good when you’re little, you have pure fun 
Can’t be a fool, son, what about the long run 

Looking back Shorty always mention 
Said me not giving her much attention 
*She was there through my incarceration 
I wanna show the nation my appreciation 

*Girl, you’re my angel, you’re my darling angel 
Closer than my peeps you are to me, baby 
Shorty, you’re my angel, you’re my darling angel 
Girl, you’re my friend when I’m in need, lady 

Girl, you’re my angel, you’re my darling angel 
Closer than my peeps you are to me, baby 
Shorty, you’re my angel, you’re my darling angel 
Girl, you’re my friend when I’m in need, lady.”

----------


## Citizen X

> *Jamming: Bob Marley: 1977: Album: Exodus: One love Peace Concert: 22 April 1978
> 
> Attachment 3620
> *
>  I wanna jam it with you.. Hope you like jammin', too! There was one occasion where Bob Marley put on a soldiers uniform and cap i.e. album cover Rastaman Vibration. I think he felt it necessary because of his song WAR! He addresses a great many things in this song especially how he was against the philosophy which creates a class struggle and racial struggle.
> Photo[1]
> 
> This concert was held during a political civil war in Jamaica between opposing parties Jamaican Labour Party and the People's National Party. The concert came to its peak during Bob Marley & The Wailers' performance of "Jammin'", when Marley joined the hands of political rivals Michael Manley (PNP) and Edward Seaga (JLP).[2]
> 
> ...


See next post :Cool:

----------


## Citizen X

*WAR: BOB MARLEY: 1978
*
*A search for answers is never an easy task.* In fact it can be quite daunting. Several years ago, this chick asked me: “What are you doing with your life?” I replied,” Soul searching,” to which she said, “STILL!” Yes, indeed, I’m still soul searching, still trying to figure out a great many things even today..
*It has taken ne a great many years to fully understand* the song WAR by Bob Marley. There are just so many aspects and history to this song that it defies a simple answer.
I think a good place to start is in 1978 itself. The streets in Jamaica were war ridden and South Africa was under the yoke of apartheid. Marley specifically mentions South Africa in his song WAR!

*“ I don’t need to have no ambition, you know!* I only have one thing that I would really like to see happen. *I’d like to see mankind live together and live in peace*, Black, White, Chinese and anyone, that’s all. Nation blood against nation Yeah. Brothers fight against brothers Oh yeah. And all of this, and all of that. You put them together, you don't know what. There is too much trouble, too much trouble. Oh noo. So much trouble in the world. So much trouble in the world
*Why one race want to be rich and the other one poor?* Why one want to fight on the other? The youth of today say NO: that cannot work no more!” 
“ I feel that Jamaica is a really nice place and a bad place! A very good place, BUT when you have political violence, when I stand up and I see, the youth fighting against the youth for the politicians, then I really feel sick, you know, because you hungry and you can’t get a job and the people contrary to jobs are politicians and you find the youth fighting against the youth and the youth killing the youth because of the politicians, *then me really feel sick in me heart about that.” Bob Marley*

“Until the philosophy which hold one race superior and another inferior is finally and permanently discredited and abandoned - *Me say war*. So that is prophecy and everyone know that is truth.”
“Nation blood against nation Yeah. Brothers fight against brothers Oh yeah. And all of this, and all of that. You put them together, you don't know what. There is too much trouble, too much trouble. Oh noo. So much trouble in the world. So much trouble in the world”




*So you have your Holy book and I have mine, nothing wrong there!* The ‘Kebra Negast,’ is the Holy Book of the Rastafarians and a great deal of it comprises verses from the Bible. When Marley speaks of ‘Nation blood against Nation,’ 
I reconcile this with what JESUS said in my HOLY BOOK the BIBLE: Mark 13:8 “Nation will rise against nation, and kingdom against kingdom.” 

See next post....

----------


## Citizen X

continued from previous post..

1978
“January 10 – Pedro Joaquín Chamorro Cardenal, a critic of the Nicaraguan government, is assassinated. Riots erupt against Somoza's government
February 11
Somalia mobilizes its troops, due to an apparent Ethiopian attack
February 15
Rhodesia, one of only two remaining white-ruled African nations, announces that it will accept multiracial democracy within two years. 
March 3
Ethiopia admits that its troops are fighting with the aid of Cuban soldiers against Somalian troops in the Ogaden. 
Rhodesia attacks Zambia
March 14 – Operation Litani: Israeli forces invade Lebanon
March 18
Zulfikar Ali Bhutto, Prime Minister of Pakistan, is sentenced to death by hanging for ordering the assassination of a political opponent.
March 26 – The control tower and some other facilities of New Tokyo International Airport, which was scheduled to open on March 31, are illegally occupied and damaged by terrorist attack by New Left activists, being forced to reschedule its opening date to May 20. 
April 9 – Somalimilitary officers stage an unsuccessful coup against the government of Siad Barre; security forces thwart the attempt within hours, and several conspirators are arrested. 

April 22
*The One Love Peace Concert is held at National Heroes Stadium in Kingston, Jamaica. Bob Marley unites 2 opposing political leaders at this concert, bringing peace to the civil war-ridden streets of the city.*
May 4
Battle of Cassinga occurs in southern Angola. 
May 12 – In Zaire, rebels occupy the city of Kolwezi, the mining centre of the province of Shaba. The Zairean government asks the U.S., France and Belgium to restore order. 
May 12 – May 13 – A group of mercenaries led by Bob Denard oust Ali Soilih in the Comoros; 10 local soldiers are killed. Denard forms a new government. 
May 15 – Students of the University of Tehran riot in Tabriz; the army stops the riot. 

May 18
Soviet dissident Yuri Orlov is sentenced to 7 years hard labor for distributing 'counterrevolutionary material'. 
May 18 – May 19 – Belgian and French paratroopers fly to Zaire to aid the fight against the rebels. 
May 19 – May 20 – French Foreign Legionparatroopers land in Kolwezi, Zaire, to rescue Europeans in the middle of a civil war. 
May 25 – A bomb explodes in the security section of Northwestern University, wounding a security guard (the first Unabomber attack). 
June 26 – A bombing by Breton nationalists causes destruction in Palace of Versailles.“[1]
Closer to home: 29 September – PW Botha succeeds Balthazar Johannes Vorster as 9th Prime Minister of South Africa[2]

_In their concert “Babylon by Bus,” Marley sang the song WAR, followed by Too much Trouble and finally to appease everyone , the song “ Is this love!”

_See next post...

[1]Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1978. Accessed:13 July 2013


[2]Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1978_in_South_Africa .Accessed13 July 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*WAR



*
“*Until the philosophy* which hold one race superior 
And another 
Inferior 
Is finally 
And permanently 
Discredited 
And abandoned - 
Everywhere is war - 
Me say war. 

*That until there no longer 
First class and second class citizens of any nation 
*Until the colour of a man's skin 
Is of no more significance than the colour of his eyes - 
Me say war. 

That until the basic human rights 
Are equally guaranteed to all, 
Without regard to race - 
Dis a war. 

That until that day 
The dream of lasting peace, 
World citizenship 
Rule of international morality 
Will remain in but a fleeting illusion to be pursued, 
But never attained - 
Now everywhere is war - war. 

And until the ignoble and unhappy regimes 
That hold our brothers in Angola, 
In Mozambique, 
South Africa 
Sub-human bondage 
Have been toppled, 
Utterly destroyed - 
Well, everywhere is war - 
Me say war. 

War in the east, 
War in the west, 
War up north, 
War down south - 
War - war - 
Rumours of war. 
And until that day, 
The African continent 
Will not know peace, 
We Africans will fight - we find it necessary - 
And we know we shall win 
As we are confident 
In the victory 

Of good over evil - 
Good over evil, yeah! 
Good over evil - 
Good over evil, yeah! 
Good over evil - 
Good over evil.”


“*Until the philosophy* which hold one race superior and another 
inferior…” I trace this philosophy to Plato, Plato was not this highly moral individual, on the contrary, he endorsed different classes and endorsed slavery. It is beyond me why he is still held in high regard. He was a horrible human being!
I see a world in which an ugly class struggle persists, the upper class, miidle class and lower class.


Even North Korea, believe or not, no longer follow a communist system as communism postulates equality. They now have a class system!

“According to North Korean documents and refugee testimonies, all North Koreans are sorted into groups according to their Songbun, an ascribed status system. Based on their own behavior and the political, social, and economic background of their family for three generations as well as behavior by relatives within that range, Songbun is allegedly used to determine whether an individual is trusted with responsibility, given opportunities, or even receives adequate food.
Songbun allegedly affects access to educational and employment opportunities and particularly whether a person is eligible to join North Korea's ruling party. There are 3 main classifications and about 50 sub-classifications. According to Kim Il-sung, speaking in 1958, the loyal "core class" constituted 25% of the North Korean population, the "wavering class" 55%, and the "hostile class" 20%. The highest status is accorded to individuals descended from those who participated with Kim Il-sung in the resistance against Japanese occupation during and before World War II and to those who were factory workers, laborers or peasants as of 1950.”[1]

*Though illegal, many Indians in India still endorse the repugnant, morally reprehensible caste system!

*“The caste system is connected to the Hindu concept of the four varnas, which order and rank humanity by innate spiritual purity. The highest varna is the Brahmins, or priests. Next comes the Kshatriyas, the warriors, and then the Vaishyas, the merchants. The lowest varna is the Shudras, consisting of labourers, artisans and servants who do work that is ritually unclean. Contact between varnas, and particularly the sharing of food and water, must be limited to avoid pollution of higher, purer individuals by lower, more unclean ones.
As India approached independence from British rule in the early 20th century, the caste system was increasingly criticised as a discriminatory and unjust system of social stratification,especially in regard to the impoverished untouchables. Two great figures of independence, B. R. Ambedkar and Mahatma Gandhi, led major reform movements, although they proposed radically different solutions.The current Indian constitution bans discrimination on the basis of caste and use of the term "untouchable", and the Indian government has instituted affirmative action programs for those who have become known as the Dalits, or "crushed peoples". Individual Dalits have achieved great political and financial success, but as a group they still complain of sometimes violent discrimination. The growth of information-age India has reduced the economic importance of the caste system, but its social and religious aspects remain a significant and sometimes divisive part of Indian life…The injustice of the caste system, and the means of addressing it, has been an active topic of modern Indian discourse, particularly in the last 80 years. In 1933, the seriousness of the issue and its trauma on Indian consciousness, is exemplified by the following message from Ambedkar to Gandhi:….
The Out-caste is a by-product of the Caste system. There will be outcastes as long as there are castes. Nothing can emancipate the Out-caste except the destruction of the Caste system……

Article 15 of Indian Constitution, as enacted in 1950, prohibits any discrimination based on caste. Article 17 of Indian Constitution declared any practice of untouchability as illegal.In 1955, India enacted the Untouchability (Offenses) Act (renamed in 1976, as the Protection of Civil Rights Act). It extended the reach of law, from intent to mandatory enforcement. The Scheduled Castes and Scheduled Tribes (Prevention of Atrocities) Act, similar to the Hate Crime Laws in the United States, was passed in India in 1989.”

“That until there no longer 
First class and second class citizens of any nation… 
Me say war.”

*So, I understand why Karl Marx was so strongly against a class struggle and why Bob Marley made it a point to mention it in his song WAR.

**His song is based on Haile Selassie’s address to the United Nations Oct 6, 1963*

*“…When we talk of the equality of man, we find, also, a challenge and an opportunity; a challenge to breathe new life into the ideals enshrined in the Charter, an opportunity to bring men closer to freedom and true equality. and thus, closer to a love of peace.* 
The goal of the equality of man which we seek is the antithesis of the exploitation of one people by another with which the pages of history and in particular those written of the African and Asian continents, speak at such length. Exploitation, thus viewed, has many faces. But whatever guise it assumes, this evil is to be shunned where it does not exist and crushed where it does. It is the sacred duty of this Organization to ensure that the dream of equality is finally realized for all men to whom it is still denied, to guarantee that exploitation is not reincarnated in other forms in places whence it has already been banished. 
*That until the philosophy which holds one race superior and another inferior is finally and permanently discredited and abandoned: That until there are no longer first-class and second class citizens of any nation; That until the color of a man's skin is of no more significance than the color of his eyes; That until the basic human rights are equally guaranteed to all without regard to race; That until that day, the dream of lasting peace and world citizenship and the rule of international morality will remain but a fleeting illusion, to be pursued but never attained; And until the ignoble and unhappy regimes that hold our brothers in Angola, in Mozambique and in South Africa in subhuman bondage have been toppled and destroyed; Until bigotry and prejudice and malicious and inhuman self-interest have been replaced by understanding and tolerance and good-will; Until all Africans stand and speak as free beings, equal in the eyes of all men, as they are in the eyes of Heaven; Until that day, the African continent will not know peace. We Africans will fight, if necessary, and we know that we shall win, as we are confident in the victory of good over evil.* 
The United Nations has done much, both directly and indirectly to speed the disappearance of discrimination and oppression from the earth. Without the opportunity to focus world opinion on Africa and Asia which this Organization provides, the goal, for many, might still lie ahead, and the struggle would have taken far longer. For this, we are truly grateful. 
But more can be done. The basis of racial discrimination and colonialism has been economic, and it is with economic weapons that these evils have been and can be overcome…… 
I do not believe that Portugal and South Africa are prepared to commit economic or physical suicide if honorable and reasonable alternatives exist. I believe that such alternatives can be found. But I also know that unless peaceful solutions are devised, counsels of moderation and temperance will avail for naught; and another blow will have been dealt to this Organization which will hamper and weaken still further its usefulness in the struggle to ensure the victory of peace and liberty over the forces of strife and oppression. Here, then, is the opportunity presented to us. We must act while we can, while the occasion exists to exert those legitimate pressures available to us, lest time run out and resort be had to less happy means. 
Does this Organization today possess the authority and the will to act?”[2]

I suppose that in 1968 the UN did not have the authority to do anything meaningful :Frown: !!! 

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_Korea. Accessed 13 July 2013


[2]http://www.nazret.com/history/him_un.php

----------


## Citizen X

*Real Situation: Bob Marley: 1980
*



*“Check out the real situation*:
Nation war against nation.
Where did it all begin?
When will it end?
*Well, it seems like*: total destruction the only solution,
And there ain't no use: no one can stop them now.
Ain't no use: nobody can stop them now.

Give them an inch, they take a yard;
Give them a yard, they take a mile (ooh);
Once a man and twice a child
And everything is just for a while.
It seems like: total destruction the only solution,
And there ain't no use: no one can stop them now.
There ain't no use: no one can stop them now;
Ain't no use: no one can stop them now;
There ain't no use: no one can stop them now.

Check in the real situation (check it out, check it out):
Nation fight against nation
Where did it all begin? Wo-oo-o-o-oh!
Where will it end?
Well, it seems like: total destruction the only solution.
Mmm, no use: can't stop them;
W'ain't no use: ya can't stop them;
Ain't no use: no one can't stop them now;
Can't stop them now (no one can't stop them now).

There ain't no use: no one can't stop them now.
Everybody strugglin': ain't no use - ain't no use -
Ain't no use you even try;
Ain't no use: got to say 'bye-'bye!
Ain't no use! Ain't no - ain't no use: no one can stop them now.”

----------


## Citizen X

Them belly full, BUT, we hungry: Bob Marley: 1974



*
Them belly full, but we hungry; 
A hungry mob is a angry mob*. 
A rain a-fall, but the dirt it tough; 
A yot a-yook, but d' yood no 'nough. 

You're gonna dance to Jah music, dance; 
We're gonna dance to Jah music, dance, oh-ooh! 

Forget your troubles and dance! 
Forget your sorrows and dance! 
Forget your sickness and dance! 
Forget your weakness and dance! 

*Cost of livin' gets so high, 
Rich and poor they start to cry: 
Now the weak must get strong; 
They say, "Oh, what a tribulation!" 
*Them belly full, but we hungry; 
A hungry mob is a angry mob. 
A rain a-fall, but the dirt it tough; 
A pot a-yook, but d' yood* no 'nough. 

We're gonna chuck to Jah music - chuckin'; 
We're chuckin' to Jah music - we're chuckin'. 


A belly full, but them hungry; 
A hungry mob is a angry mob. 
A rain a-fall, but the dirt it tough; 
A pot a-cook, but d' food* no 'nough. 
A hungry man is a angry man; 
A rain a-fall, but the dirt it tough; 
A pot a-yook, but you no 'nough' 
A rain a-fall, but the dirt it tough. 
A pot a-cook, but you no 'nough; 
A hungry mob is a angry mob; 
A hungry mob is a angry mob.”

----------


## pmbguy

Such a beautiful song in such an ugly world, I get goose bumps when I hear it.

----------

Blurock (14-Jul-13), Citizen X (14-Jul-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> Such a beautiful song in such an ugly world, I get goose bumps when I hear it.


Louis Armstrong: What a wonderful world: 1967

“I see trees of green........ red roses too
I see ’em bloom..... for me and for you
And I think to myself.... what a wonderful world.

I see skies of blue..... clouds of white
Bright blessed days....dark sacred nights
And I think to myself .....what a wonderful world.

The colours of a rainbow.....so pretty ..in the sky
Are also on the faces.....of people ..going by
I see friends shaking hands.....sayin’.. how do you do
They’re really sayin’......i love you.

I hear babies cry...... I watch them grow
They’ll learn much more.....than I’ll never know
And I think to myself .....what a wonderful world



The colours of a rainbow.....so pretty ..in the sky
Are there on the faces.....of people ..going by
I see friends shaking hands.....sayin’.. how do you do
They’re really sayin’...*spoken*(I ....love....you).

I hear babies cry...... I watch them grow
*spoken*(you know they gonna learn
A whole lot more than I’ll never know)
And I think to myself .....what a wonderful world
Yes I think to myself .......what a wonderful world.”

Album cover[1]

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/What_a_Wonderful_World. Accessed 14 July 2013

----------


## pmbguy

Fools rush in, UB40




Wise men say, only fools rush in
But I can't help falling in love with you..

Wise men say, only fools rush in
But I can't help falling in love with you..

Shall I stay
Would it be a sin
Cause' I can't help falling in love with you...

As the river flows, Gently to the sea 
Darlin so we go, somethings were meant to be..
Take my hand, take my whole life too
Cause' I can't help fallin in love with you...

As the river flows, Gently to the sea 
Darlin so we know, somethings were meant to be
Take my hand, take my whole life too
Cause' I can't help fallin in love with you...

I can't help...falling in love with you
I can't help...falling in love with you
I can't help...falling in love with you...

----------


## Citizen X

Reflections: The Supremes: 1967







“Through the mirror of my mind
Time after time
I see reflections of you and me

Reflections of
The way life used to be
Reflections of
The love you took from me

Oh, I'm all alone now
No love to shield me
Trapped in a world
That's a distorted reality

Happiness you took from me
And left me alone
With only memories

Through the mirror of my mind
Through these tears that I'm crying
Reflects a hurt I can't control
'Cause although you're gone
I keep holding on
To the happy times
Oh, when you were mine

As I peer through the window
Of lost time
Looking over my yesterdays
And all the love I gave all in vain
(All the love) All the love
That I've wasted
(All the tears) All the tears
That I've tasted
All in vain

Through the hollow of my tears
I see a dream that's lost
From the hurt
That you have caused

Everywhere I turn
Seems like everything I see
Reflects the love that used to be

In you I put
All my faith and trust
Right before my eyes
My world has turned to dust

After all the nights
I sat alone and wept
Just a handful of promises
Are all that's left of loving you

Reflections of
The way life used to be
Reflections of
The love you took from me

In you I put
All my faith and trust
Right before my eyes
My world has turned to dust.”
Album cover[1]

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reflections_(The_Supremes_song). Accessed 14 July 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Wild world: Maxi Priest: 1989


*
“Now that I've lost everything to you
You say you want to start something new
And it's breaking my heart you're leaving
Baby I'm grieving

But if you want to leave take good care
Hope you find a lot of nice things to wear
But then a lot of nice things turn bad
Out there

Oh baby baby it's a wild world
It's hard to get by just upon a smile
Oh baby baby it's a wild world
I'll always remember you like a child girl

You know I've seen a lot of what the world can do
And it's breaking my heart in two
Because I never want to see you sad girl
Don't be a bad girl

But if you want to leave take good care
Hope you find a lot of nice friends out there
Just remember there's a lot of bad air
Beware

You know I've seen a lot of what the world can do
And it's breaking my heart in two
Because I never want to see you sad girl
Don't be a bad girl

But if you want to leave take good care
Hope you find a lot of nice friends out there
Just remember there's a lot of bad air
Beware.”

----------

pmbguy (14-Jul-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> Fools rush in, UB40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wise men say, only fools rush in
> But I can't help falling in love with you..
> 
> Wise men say, only fools rush in
> ...


 :Cool: 
*See next post...*

----------


## Citizen X

Oh, now you’ve started something! “Once you start me up, I never stop!”
Allow me to demonstrate something very, very special!
*To illustrate this best*, I’m using the definition of reggae by Andrew Salkey taken from the Labour of Love 2 movie, *go to exactly 1 minute and 11 seconds into this movie*, at the following URL, and you’ll see what I’m talking about!!!
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KevweRbI__I*


*Reggae: Andrew Salkey: 1970
*
“The vehicles for movement are the bass rhythms, they command and they lead. Now the bass guitars are played in collaboration with a bass drum in the series of drums and maintain a heavy accentual straight pattern or sometimes develop changing melodic patterns which permit the bass guitar to lead that is to reply.
Now the rhythm guitar which occupied an important role in the earlier history of music by constituting a calypsonic strumming accompaniment to the rest of the music in varying cadences forms indications and in turn indicates a steady movement for the mind.”

Labour of Love 2 was released in 1989, just two years after my love affair with reggae music started.
Like its predecessor, this album, and in this case the movie of how they went about making these songs in 1989 , paid homage to their favourite artists of their youth. I can relate, these songs they redone, brought back memories of the dance halls they frequented.

*John Halt: I love I can feel: 1970




*I want a love I can feel 
that’s the only kind of love I think is real 
don’t want to be going by something I heard 
coz baby actions speak louder than words 

I want the love that is mine 
in rain and snow and sun sun shine 
a love to keep me warm when it’s cold 
that kind of loving that will never grow old. 

Don’t you know I want a love 
don’t you know I want a love 
don’t you know I want a love 
don’t you know I want a love. 

I want a love I can feel 
that kind of loving you can give to me 
the kind of kisses that can really be felt 
that kind of loving that can make me melt
See next post :Cool:

----------

pmbguy (15-Jul-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*UB40: A love I can feel: 2010




*
*Sadly, the original UB40 were not together as at the time of making Labour of Love 1V, but it does capture their original spirit. I stopped listening to the new tracks of UB40 after Ali Campbell left. UB40 was UB40 for me as at Labour of Love 2*
“I want a love I can feel 
that’s the only kind of love I think is real 
don’t want to be going by something I heard 
coz baby actions speak louder than words 

I want the love that is mine 
in rain and snow and sun sun shine 
a love to keep me warm when it’s cold 
that kind of loving that will never grow old. 

Don’t you know I want a love 
don’t you know I want a love 
don’t you know I want a love 
don’t you know I want a love. 

I want a love I can feel 
that kind of loving you can give to me 
the kind of kisses that can really be felt 
that kind of loving that can make me melt”

----------

pmbguy (15-Jul-13)

----------


## pmbguy

Lord have Mercy! 

I don’t think I can choose, but if you push me I would say Soul Rebel is the best album from Bob. I like most reggae music. I have a few albums left over from my almost misspent youth. I found my collection a few years ago and had the scratches removed. Good stuff, I am rediscovering all the time. I just love hearing a song I love, especially one I have not heard for a long time.

----------

Citizen X (16-Jul-13)

----------


## pmbguy

It's been a hard day's night
And I've been working like a dog
It's been a hard day's night
I should be sleeping like a log
But when I get home to you
I find the things that you do
Will make me feel alright.

You know I work all day
To get you money to buy you things
And it's worth it just to hear you say
You're going to give me ev'rything
So why on earth should I moan
'Cause when I get you alone
You know I feel ok

When I'm home ev'rything seems to be right
When I'm home feeling you holding me tight, tight, yeh

It's been a hard day's night
And I've been working like a dog
It's been a hard day's night
I should be sleeping like a log
But when I get home to you
I find the things that you do
Will make me feel alright.

Owww!

So why on earth should I moan
'cause when I get you alone
You know I feel ok

When I'm home ev'rything seems to be right
When I'm home feeling you holding me tight, tight, yeh

It's been a hard day's night
And I've been working like a dog
It's been a hard day's night
I should be sleeping like a log
But when I get home to you
I find the things that you do
Will make me feel alright.

You know I feel alright
You know I feel alright

----------


## Dave S

Loius Armstrong (What a Wonderful World)

This is a "song of songs" to me, and is very dear to me. This song helped me through the depression that followed the death of my father back in '69.

----------

Citizen X (20-Jul-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> Lord have Mercy! 
> 
> I don’t think I can choose, but if you push me I would say Soul Rebel is the best album from Bob. I like most reggae music. I have a few albums left over from my almost misspent youth. I found my collection a few years ago and had the scratches removed. Good stuff, I am rediscovering all the time. I just love hearing a song I love, especially one I have not heard for a long time.


I venture to suggest that most Marley fans have this very same problem. It’s increasingly difficult for me to choose a favourite song or album. Upon being asked what is my favourite album then I would answer, ‘Confrontation.’ 

Though this album was released posthumously in 1983, it does reflect where Marley was going with his music. He always maintained that he was into ‘spiritual music,’ and that ‘you couldn’t get more revolutionized than that.’ 

To fully appreciate this type of music, one need only visit any charismatic evangelical church and ask anyone there what the purpose of the music or praise and worship in the Church is.

*“ Me see myself as a revolutionary, who don’t have no help and don’t take no BRIBE from no one. WE fight and sing with music.” Bob Marley

*Chant down Babylon: Bob Marley: Confrontation: 1983(Posthumous)






“Come we go burn down Babylon one more time
(Come we go burn down Babylon one more time);
Come we go chant down Babylon one more time
(Come we go chant down Babylon);
For them soft! Yes, them soft! (ah-yoy!)
Them soft! Yes, them soft! (ah-yoy!)
So come we go chant down Babylon one more time
(Come we go chant down Babylon)!

_Men see their dreams and aspiration-a
Crumble in front of their face,
And all of their wicked intention
To destroy the human race.
_
*And how I know - and how I know - and that's how I know:
A Reggae Music, mek we chant down Babylon*;
With music, mek we chant down Babylon;
This music, mek we chant down Babylon;
This music, come we chant down Babylon.

Come we go chant down Babylon one more time
(Come we go chant down Babylon one more time);
Come we go chant down Babylon one more time
(Come we go chant down Babylon);
For them soft! Yes, them soft! (ah-yoy!)
Them soft! Me say, Them soft! (ah-yoy!)
So come we go chant down Babylon one more time
(Come we go chant down Babylon)!

Me say, Music you're - music you're the key,
Talk to who? Please talk to me,
Bring the voice of - of the Rastaman,
Communicating to - 'cating to everyone.

How I (know) - how I know, how I (know) - how I know -
And that's how I know:
A Reggae Music, chant down - chant down - chant down Babylon,
Chant down Babylon, chant down Babylon,
Chant down Babylon!
Reggae Music, chant down Babylon!
Reggae Music, chant down Babylon!
Reggae Music, chant down Babylon!”

Album cover[1]

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confrontation_(Bob_Marley_%26_The_Wailers_album). Accessed 21 July 2013

----------


## Citizen X

Jump Nyabinghi:Bob Marley: Confrontation: 1983(Posthumous)

I know a thing or two about ‘Jericho Walls,’ Upon hearing this song for the first time in the 80’s as a teenager, I sought incessantly to find a meaning for ‘Nyabinghi,’ no easy task for that period of time. The album cover of ‘Confrontation,’ itself gave some perspective.

From the perspective of Jamaican folklore, I understand ‘Nyabinghi,’ to be an ancient warrior.
*“Nyabinghi drums* are membranophones played at a groundation ceremony in rasta culture. Nyabinghi music is played in 4/4 time on three drums:

Thunder: It is a double-headed bass drum, played with a mallet. The strokes are an open tone on 1 and a dampened stroke on 3. Occasionally, the thunder player will syncopate the rhythm. Funde: The funde is the middle drum. It maintains the dominant heartbeat rhythm as the funde player makes steady, dampened strokes on 1 and 3. Repeater: The repeater or keteh, is the smallest and highest pitched drum. The drummer tends to play around 2 and 4, with a syncopated feel. It is seen as the carrier of spirit and fire of the music.”[1]
“The term Niyabinghi means "black victory" (_niya_ = black, _binghi_ = victory). It may also be spelled in a variety of other ways, such as "Nyabinghi", "Nyahbinghi", "Niyahbinghi" and so on. It was first used to describe an East African possession cult located in the areas of south Uganda and north Rwanda in 1700 AD (Hopkins 259)….
The Niyabinghi resistance inspired a number of Jamaican Rastafarians, who incorporated what are known as *niyabinghi chants* (also *binghi*) into their celebrations ("groundations"). The rhythms of these chants were eventually an influence of popular ska, rocksteady and reggae music. Three kinds of drums (called "harps") are used in niyabinghi: bass, also known as the "Pope Smasher" or "Vatican Basher", reflecting a Rasta association between Catholicism and Babylon, the middle-pitched funde and akete. The akete (also known as the "repeater") plays an improvised syncopation, the funde plays a regular one-two beat and the bass drum strikes loudly on the first beat, and softly on the third beat (of four). When groups of players get together, only one akete player may play at any one time. The other drums keep regular rhythms while the akete players solo in the form of a conversation.”[2]



“(Hallelu-Jah!)
(Hallelu-Jah!)

Love to see when ya move in the rhythm;
I love to see, when you're dancin' from within!
It gives great joy to feel such sweet togetherness,
Everyone doin' and they're doing their best
*Huh, it remind I of the days in Jericho,
When we troddin' down Jericho walls:
These are the days when we'll trod t'rough Babylon, (na-na, na-na)
Gonna trod until Babylon falls.*

Sing your song yah!
(Jump, jump, jump,) Nyabinghi! ...
(Jump, jump, jump,) Nyabinghi!”
(Jump, jump, jump,) Nyabinghi! ...
(Jump, jump, jump,) Nyabinghi!

We've got the herb (got it!),
We've got the herb (got it!),
We've got the herb (got it!),
So hand I the suru board,
*'Cause most of all we ain't got nothing to lose*. We-e-e-ey!

(Jump, jump, jump,) Nyabinghi!
(Jump, jump, jump,) Nyabinghi! A little bit loud!
(Jump, jump, jump,) Nyabinghi!
(Jump, jump, jump, Nyabinghi!)

Love to see when ya groove with the riddim,
'Cause I love to when you're dancing from within!
It gives great joy to see such sweet togetherness,
'Cause everyone's doin' and they're doing their best.
'Cause it remind me of the days in Jericho
When we troddin' down Jericho walls!
These are the days when we'll trod through Babylon,
We keep on troddin' until Babylon falls!”

(Jump, jump, jump,) Nyabinghi!
(Jump, jump, jump,) Nyabinghi!
(Jump, jump, jump,) Nyabinghi!” 

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nyabinghi_drums. Accessed 21 July 2013




[2] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mansion...ari#Niyabinghi. Accessed 21 July 2013

----------


## Citizen X

> Loius Armstrong (What a Wonderful World)
> 
> This is a "song of songs" to me, and is very dear to me. This song helped me through the depression that followed the death of my father back in '69.


The living years: Mike & The Mechanics: 1989
This reality of loss and painful grief is common to every single human being! Music is special in so far as it will take you back into time and allow you to espouse all that you did when you heard the particular song..


“Every generation



Blames the one before


And all of their frustrations


Come beating on your door

I know that I'm a prisoner


To all my Father held so dear


I know that I'm a hostage


To all his hopes and fears


I just wish I could have told him in the living years


Crumpled bits of paper


Filled with imperfect thought


Stilted conversations


I'm afraid that's all we've got

You say you just don't see it


He says it's perfect sense


You just can't get agreement


In this present tense


We all talk a different language


Talking in defence

Say it loud, say it clear


You can listen as well as you hear


It's too late when we die


To admit we don't see eye to eye


So we open up a quarrel


Between the present and the past


We only sacrifice the future


It's the bitterness that lasts

So Don't yield to the fortunes


You sometimes see as fate


It may have a new perspective


On a different day


And if you don't give up, and don't give in


You may just be O.K.

Say it loud, say it clear


You can listen as well as you hear


It's too late when we die


To admit we don't see eye to eye

I wasn't there that morning


When my Father passed away


I didn't get to tell him


All the things I had to say

I think I caught his spirit


Later that same year


I'm sure I heard his echo


In my baby's new born tears


I just wish I could have told him in the living years

Say it loud, say it clear


You can listen as well as you hear


It's too late when we die


To admit we don't see eye to eye.”

----------

pmbguy (22-Jul-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> Bob Marley
> Duppy Conqueror
> 
> _Even as a kid_ I realised that there was much more to Reggae music than it’s moving music. Every single song had some form of historical, religious or mythological significance. The implication was that it ignited a need to know and understand, a real learning process. At the time, the mid 80’s the problem that this posed was apparent, no google! So one had to rely on fellow reggae lovers understanding and interpretation. This simply didn’t cut it for me so I resolved to buy Timothy white’s book , Catch a fire: The life of Bob Marley,” To date this book remains the point of departure for placing individual Marley songs into proper historical, religious and mythological context.
> *The concept of ghosts and evil spirits ignite interest in all communities. Our South African culture is not without it’s own ‘ghosts.’* 
> 
> In Jamaican folklore, the Jamaica that Marley knew, such spirits are referred to as duppy, “Duppy is a Jamaican Patois word of Northwest African origin meaning ghost or spirit.Much of Caribbean folklore revolves around duppies. Duppies are generally regarded as malevolent spirits.”
> 
> You simply cannot separate popular opinion or popular legend from Reggae. “It’s impossible.” In law we refer to this as ‘facts of notoriety.’
> ...


_I guess I’m a ‘Duppy conqueror!’ 
_
God of your understanding? Like poetry, music too is subject to interpretation. You take the best out of the song.
“Yes me friend, me good friend
Dem SET ME free again.”
The ‘Friend,’ that set me free again and again, actually quite a few million times as at today’s date is my Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ

----------


## Citizen X

Trench Town: Bob Marley: Confrontation: 1983(Posthumous)

There’s a rather splendid Biblical verse, somewhere in the Bible, which I spent a couple of hours searching for but to no avail! *“ In desolate places I find my bread.”*
Sometimes a desolate place, like a desert, is the very best place you can find yourself in…

The Trench Town of today is significantly different from the Trench Town that Bob Marley was familiar with. It was a squatter camp with atrocious living conditions.
“Trench Town is the birthplace of rocksteady and reggae music, as well as the home of reggae and Rastafari ambassador Bob Marley. The neighborhood gets its name from its previous designation as Trench Pen, 400 acres of land once used for livestock by Daniel Power Trench, an Irish immigrant of the 18th century (descendants of the Earls of Clancarty). The Trench family abandoned the land in the late 19th century.”[1]

It’s clear to me why Bob Marley “Pay pay pay tribute to Trench Town, Trench Town
We come from Trench Town, *not because we come from Trench Town
Just because we come from Trench Town.”*





“Up a cane river to wash my dread
upon a rock I rest my head
There I vision through the seas of oppression
Don't make my life a prison
We come from Trench Town, Trench Town
Most of them come from Trench Town
We free the people with music, sweet music
Can we free the people with music
Can we free our people with music, with music
With music, oh music
*“Whoa my head, in desolate places we'll find our bread.”*
And everyone see what's taking place
Whoa-yo another page in history
We come from Trench Town, come from Trench Town
We come from Trench Town
Lord we free the people with music
We free the people with music, sweet music
We free our people with music
With music, oh music, oh music
They say it's hard to speak
They feel so strong to say we're weak
But through the eyes the *love* of our people
Whoa-a they got to repay
We come from Trench Town
We come from Trench Town, Trench, Trench Town
They say can anything good come out of Trench Town?
That's what they say, Trench Town
Say we're the under-privileged people
So they keep us in chains
Pay pay pay tribute to Trench Town, Trench Town
We come from Trench Town, not because we come from Trench Town
Just because we come from Trench Town.”


[1] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trenchtown. Accessed 21 July 2013

----------


## pmbguy

"Hotel California"

On a dark desert highway, cool wind in my hair
Warm smell of colitas, rising up through the air
Up ahead in the distance, I saw a shimmering light
My head grew heavy and my sight grew dim
I had to stop for the night
There she stood in the doorway;
I heard the mission bell
And I was thinking to myself,
"This could be Heaven or this could be Hell"
Then she lit up a candle and she showed me the way
There were voices down the corridor,
I thought I heard them say...

Welcome to the Hotel California
Such a lovely place (Such a lovely place)
Such a lovely face
Plenty of room at the Hotel California
Any time of year (Any time of year)
You can find it here

Her mind is Tiffany-twisted, she got the Mercedes bends
She got a lot of pretty, pretty boys she calls friends
How they dance in the courtyard, sweet summer sweat.
Some dance to remember, some dance to forget

So I called up the Captain,
"Please bring me my wine"
He said, "We haven't had that spirit here since nineteen sixty nine"
And still those voices are calling from far away,
Wake you up in the middle of the night
Just to hear them say...

Welcome to the Hotel California
Such a lovely place (Such a lovely place)
Such a lovely face
They livin' it up at the Hotel California
What a nice surprise (what a nice surprise)
Bring your alibis

Mirrors on the ceiling,
The pink champagne on ice
And she said "We are all just prisoners here, of our own device"
And in the master's chambers,
They gathered for the feast
They stab it with their steely knives,
But they just can't kill the beast

Last thing I remember, I was
Running for the door
I had to find the passage back
To the place I was before
"Relax, " said the night man,
"We are programmed to receive.
You can check-out any time you like,
But you can never leave!

----------

Blurock (22-Jul-13), Citizen X (22-Jul-13)

----------


## eina26

I am also into Classic songs. Songs that never gets old and brings back those memories and feelings you have.  :Smile: 

Songs today can never compete to songs these days especially those songs from Justin Bieber and Niki Minaj. Geesh..

----------

Blurock (24-Jul-13)

----------


## eina26

> I am also into Classic songs. Songs that never gets old and brings back those memories and feelings you have. 
> 
> Songs today can never compete to songs these days especially those songs from Justin Bieber and Niki Minaj. Geesh..


I mean songs these days can't compete to the songs from america, Bee Gees, Michael Jackson, etc.

----------


## Citizen X

> I am also into Classic songs. Songs that never gets old and brings back those memories and feelings you have. 
> 
> Songs today can never compete to songs these days especially those songs from Justin Bieber and Niki Minaj. Geesh..


Hi Eina26,

Welcome to TFSA :Thumbup: 

I couldn't agree with you more! You exactly right! The classics are timeless and universal. Please feel free to share your favourite classics and the memories that they ignite..

Have a fanastic day

Vanash

----------


## Dave S

> I mean songs these days can't compete to the songs from america, Bee Gees, Michael Jackson, etc.


Perhaps the word your looking for is "yesteryear", most of the good oldies came out of the UK... Beatles, Rolling Stones, Etc.

----------

Citizen X (23-Jul-13), eina26 (24-Jul-13)

----------


## Citizen X

The Byrds: Turn Turn Turn: 1965


"*Turn! Turn! Turn! (to Everything There Is a Season)*", often abbreviated to "*Turn! Turn! Turn!*", is a song written by Pete Seeger in the late 1950s. The lyrics were adapted almost entirely from verses in the Book of Ecclesiastes, set to music and recorded in 1962…..The lyrics are taken almost verbatim from the Book of Ecclesiastes, as found in the King James Version (1611) of the Bible[2] (Ecclesiastes 3:1), though the sequence of the words was rearranged for the song. Ecclesiastes is traditionally ascribed to King Solomon.”[1]





"Turn! Turn! Turn! (to Everything There Is a Season) by The Byrds
To everything - turn, turn, turn
There is a season - turn, turn, turn
And a time for every purpose under heaven

A time to be born, a time to die
A time to plant, a time to reap
A time to kill, a time to heal
A time to laugh, a time to weep

To everything - turn, turn, turn
There is a season - turn, turn, turn
And a time for every purpose under heaven

A time to build up, a time to break down
A time to dance, a time to mourn
A time to cast away stones
A time to gather stones together

To everything - turn, turn, turn
There is a season - turn, turn, turn
And a time for every purpose under heaven

A time of war, a time of peace
A time of love, a time of hate
A time you may embrace
A time to refrain from embracing

To everything - turn, turn, turn
There is a season - turn, turn, turn
And a time for every purpose under heaven

A time to gain, a time to lose
A time to rend, a time to sew
A time to love, a time to hate
A time of peace, I swear it's not too late!”





[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turn!_Turn!_Turn!. Accessed 23 July 2013

----------

Blurock (24-Jul-13), pmbguy (23-Jul-13)

----------


## Blurock

> I am also into Classic songs. Songs that never gets old and brings back those memories and feelings you have. 
> 
> Songs today can never compete to songs these days especially those songs from Justin Bieber and Niki Minaj. Geesh..



Most of today's popular music has no structure or melody. It is just a repetitive noise. That is maybe because the so called musicians can not play any instruments and do not have any musical training. In their search for "a new sound" DJ's and talent scouts promote these freaks as a new craze for the brainless to follow. 

What happened to taste and class? There is very little art present in modern music. Having said that, there are still some inspiring young artists such as Dan Patlansky, John Mayer and Marianti. And then we have the old toppies such as Carlos Santana, Eric Clapton and the Strolling Bones to remind us of better times... :Cool:

----------


## vieome

> Most of today's popular music has no structure or melody. It is just a repetitive noise. That is maybe because the so called musicians can not play any instruments and do not have any musical training. In their search for "a new sound" DJ's and talent scouts promote these freaks as a new craze for the brainless to follow. 
> 
> What happened to taste and class? There is very little art present in modern music. Having said that, there are still some inspiring young artists such as Dan Patlansky, John Mayer and Marianti. And then we have the old toppies such as Carlos Santana, Eric Clapton and the Strolling Bones to remind us of better times...


Sorry to have to say this, but it is really about age, when I was younger, listening to popular music of the day my father used to say the same thing about the bands then. And I tend to say the same thing about the music my kids listen to , so the taste and class is still there, but most of us oldies taste is stuck in the past. I tried to get my daughters to give Janis Joplin a day in court(trail), but they just said it was boring, and had no meaning. So every generation has its own rebel music, which the older generation cant stand, but which will become the classics of tommorrow, and todays listeners who listen to music that you say has no class will probably say the same thing of their kids music in the future.





The future teaches you to be alone 
The present to be afraid and cold 
So if I can shoot rabbits 
Then I can shoot fascists
Bullets for your brain today 
But we'll forget it all again 
Monuments put from pen to paper
 Turns me into a gutless wonder
And if you tolerate this 
Then your children will be next 
And if you tolerate this 
Then your children will be next Will be next, will be next, will be next
Gravity keeps my head down 
Or is it maybe shame 
At being so young and being so vain

Holes in your head today 
But I'm a pacifist 
I've walked La Ramblas But not with real intent
And if you tolerate this 
Then your children will be next 
And if you tolerate this 
Then your children will be next
 Will be next, will be next, will be next, will be next
And on the street tonight 
an old man plays With newspaper cuttings of his glory days
And if you tolerate this 
Then your children will be next 
And if you tolerate this Then your children will be next Will be next, will be next, will be next

----------


## eina26

> Hi Eina26,
> 
> Welcome to TFSA
> 
> I couldn't agree with you more! You exactly right! The classics are timeless and universal. Please feel free to share your favourite classics and the memories that they ignite..
> 
> Have a fanastic day
> 
> Vanash


Thanks for the warm welcome.  :Smile:  One of my favorite bands is the Bee Gees, they're the ones who made me learn to love great music (music with meaningful lyrics), the Classics. They set the bar really high and they made the modern songs lame.

----------


## eina26

> Most of today's popular music has no structure or melody. It is just a repetitive noise. That is maybe because the so called musicians can not play any instruments and do not have any musical training. In their search for "a new sound" DJ's and talent scouts promote these freaks as a new craze for the brainless to follow. 
> 
> What happened to taste and class? There is very little art present in modern music. Having said that, there are still some inspiring young artists such as Dan Patlansky, John Mayer and Marianti. And then we have the old toppies such as Carlos Santana, Eric Clapton and the Strolling Bones to remind us of better times...


My thoughts exactly. I seldom and I mean seldom download modern songs. I just stick to my playlist with great classical bands on it. The last time I admired an artist who made songs with meaningful lyrics was Eminem. Now it's just repetitive words that are jumbled together and it doesn't even make sense.

----------


## pmbguy

Musical taste is mostly generation, definitely. A factor that may intercede is exposure. At any age the exposure to other “music times” will affect musical taste, given the generation factor.
I am rather eclectic concerning my taste in music. Growing up I had lots of different kinds of music playing for me to absorb, music that my friends, parents or grandparents listened to. Anything that sounds to me as art and makes me feel, in any way, is fair game for my attraction.

@eina26-Eminem was great in the first two albums then he got a bit tooo into himself to express the art out
@viome-not bad modern one, is that in your top 10? Hit us up with a banging jam

----------


## vieome

> @viome-not bad modern one, is that in your top 10? Hit us up with a banging jam


 1998 manic street preachers. 

I love old school dont really have a top 10 song list more like a 10 ten artist list. But I am not opposed to new school on grounds of lack of taste, I tend to give any kind of a music a try, and have found there is some good new school. 

And I love remixes of old songs

The monkeys vs Rampage

----------


## vieome

http://<iframe class="restrain" titl...="0"></iframe>

----------


## vieome



----------


## Blurock

Glad you like Janis Joplin Vieome. Maybe she didn't have class, but what a voice! See the Joss Stone & Melissa Etheridge cover of Joplin. Joss Stone has soul and that is why she stands out as an artist. It has nothing to do with age. A good song will always stand the age of time, no matter what genre. There is some good modern music which will also endure. I just have it against the DJ's that ignore good music and play all the crap that our kids are growing up with. My experience is that even young people change their musical taste once exposed to good music, but don't force-feed them. They have to discover it for themselves.

----------

vieome (24-Jul-13)

----------


## pmbguy



----------

vieome (24-Jul-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> Thanks for the warm welcome.  One of my favorite bands is the Bee Gees, they're the ones who made me learn to love great music (music with meaningful lyrics), the Classics. They set the bar really high and they made the modern songs lame.


*Bee Gees: Staying Alive: 1977: Lyrics and Video
*
**
Well there you have it! I’m just ‘staying alive!”




“Well, you can tell by the way I use my walk
I'm a woman's man, no time to talk
Music loud and women warm
I've been kicked around since I was born
But now it's all right, that's okay
You may look the other way
We can try to understand
The New York Times' effect on man

Whether you're a brother or whether you're a mother
You're stayin' alive, stayin' alive
Feel the city breakin' and everybody shakin'
I'm a-stayin' alive, stayin' alive
Ah, ah, ah, ah, stayin' alive, stayin' alive
Ah, ah, ah, ah, stayin' ali-i-i-i-ive
Oh, when you walk

Well, now I get low and I get high
And if I can't get either, I really try
Got the wings of heaven on my shoes
I'm a dancin' man, and I just can't lose
You know, it's all right, it's okay
I'll live to see another day
We can try to understand
The New York Times' effect on man

Whether you're a brother or whether you're a mother
You're stayin' alive, stayin' alive
Feel the city breakin' and everybody shakin'
I'm a-stayin' alive, stayin' alive
Ah, ah, ah, ah, stayin' alive, stayin' alive
Ah, ah, ah, ah, stayin' ali-i-i-i-ive
Oh

Life goin' nowhere, somebody help me
Somebody help me, yeah
Life goin' nowhere, somebody help me, yeah
I'm stayin' alive

Well, you can tell by the way I use my walk
I'm a woman's man, no time to talk
Music loud and women warm
I've been kicked around since I was born
Now it's all right, it's okay
You may look the other way
We can try to understand
The New York Times' effect on man

Whether you're a brother or whether you're a mother
You're stayin' alive, stayin' alive
Feel the city breakin' and everybody shakin'
I'm a-stayin' alive, stayin' alive
Ah, ah, ah, ah, stayin' alive, stayin' alive
Ah, ah, ah, ah, stayin' ali-i-i-i-ive
Yeah

Life goin' nowhere, somebody help me
Somebody help me, yeah
Life goin' nowhere, somebody help me, yeah
I'm stayin' ali-i-i-i-ive

Life goin' nowhere, somebody help me
Somebody help me, yeah
Life goin' nowhere, somebody help me, yeah
I'm stayin' ali-i-i-i-ive

Life goin' nowhere, somebody help me
Somebody help me, yeah
Life goin' nowhere, somebody help me, yeah
I'm stayin' ali-i-i-i-ive

Life goin' nowhere, somebody help me
Somebody help me, yeah
Life goin' nowhere, somebody help me, yeah
I'm stayin' ali-i-i-i-ive.” 


Album Cover[1]

See next post Jonh Travolta's walk scene at the start of the movie!

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stayin'_Alive. Accessed 24 July 2013

----------

pmbguy (24-Jul-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Staying alive: Walk Scene: John Travolta



*

----------

vieome (24-Jul-13)

----------


## vieome

@Vanash Naick one of these days when you have time, a list of what is in thread will be good.
Not sure if this has been posted before

Robert Cray
Right Next Door

----------

Blurock (24-Jul-13), pmbguy (24-Jul-13)

----------


## pmbguy



----------


## pmbguy



----------

Citizen X (24-Jul-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Bee Gees: More than a woman: 1977: Dance scene from movie: Video and lyrics




*“Oh, girl, I've known you very well
I've seen you growing every day
I never really looked before
But now you take my breath away

Suddenly you're in my life
Part of everything I do
You got me working day and night
Just trying to keep a hold on you

Here in your arms I found my paradise
My only chance for happiness
And if I lose you now I think I would die

Oh, say you'll always be my baby
We can make it shine
We can take forever
Just a minute at a time

More than a woman (Ooh)
More than a woman to me
More than a woman 
More than a woman to me

Oh, oh, oh
There are stories old and true
Of people so in love like you and me
And I can see myself
Let history repeat itself

Reflecting how I feel for you
Thinking 'bout those people then
I know that in a thousand years
I'd fall in love with you again

This is the only way that we should fly
This is the only way to go
And if I lose your love I know I would die

Oh, say you'll always be my baby
We can make it shine
We can take forever
Just a minute at a time

More than a woman (You are)
More than a woman to me
More than a woman 
More than a woman to me

Oh, oh, oh
More than a woman (Ooh)
More than a woman to me (Oh, so much more)
More than a woman (Oh, baby)
More than a woman to me (Ooh)

More than a woman (Ooh)
More than a woman to me
More than a woman (Oh, oh, my baby)
More than a woman to me.”

----------


## Blurock

Vieome, I enjoyed your Robert Cray number. This one's for you.
Tracy Chapman is one of those artists who write her own songs, but I just love this cover with Buddy Guy. :Cool:

----------

pmbguy (24-Jul-13), vieome (24-Jul-13)

----------


## vieome

What a Voice

Randy Crowford 

Give me the night(originally George Benson)

----------


## vieome

> Vieome, I enjoyed your Robert Cray number. This one's for you.
> Tracy Chapman is one of those artists who write her own songs, but I just love this cover with Buddy Guy.


 Thanks, I enjoy her music and have  seen her in concert many moons ago.

----------


## Blurock

> Thanks, I enjoy her music and have  seen her in concert many moons ago.


Lucky fish!

Beth Hart is another young talent worth watching.

----------

pmbguy (24-Jul-13)

----------


## pmbguy

Queen

----------


## Blurock

Another young talent; Sannie Fox is the daughter of the actress Grethe Fox. And she knows how to play the guitar!

----------


## pmbguy

The White Stripes - 'Seven Nation Army'




Only two instruments, no sound editing

----------


## Citizen X

What the original band members of UB40 have to say about Reggae Music

Earl Falconer (born 23 January 1957, Birmingham) – bass guitar (1978–present)[1]
“Putting the idea of getting a band together, because we used to talk about it when we were at school.”[2]

Astro (born Terence Wilson, 24 June 1957, Birmingham) – trumpet, vocals (1978–present)[3]
“There was just something about it that just made perfect sense to me.”[4]

Mickey Virtue (born Michael Virtue, 19 January 1957, Birmingham) – keyboards (1978–2008)[5]
“It was so different to everything else that was going on, you know, you couldn’t hear it on the radio or anything like that. I suppose it was like an illegal drug, it had that kind of retraction.”[6]

Brian Travers (born 7 February 1959, Birmingham) – saxophone (1978–present)[7]
“You know our formative years as young teenagers, discovering girls and dancehalls.”[8]

Ali Campbell (born Alistair Campbell, 15 February 1959, Birmingham) – guitar, lead vocals (1978–2008)[9]
“It’s all I listen to, it’s all I want to listen to now even, it’s all I like.”[10]

Norman Hassan (Arabic: نورمانحسن‎; born 26 January 1958, Birmingham) – percussion, trombone, vocals (1978–present)[11]

“ I’ll be honest with you, it was different, and I’m into a lot of different forms of music, but that was the one that sort of hooked me.”[12]

Jimmy Brown (born 20 November 1957, Birmingham) – drums (1978–present)[13]
“It reminds me of when I was younger and things were simpler.”[14]

Robin Campbell (born 25 December 1954, Birmingham) – lead guitar, vocals (1978–present)[15]
“I love this music, if I done anything else, I’d hurt really. I was intoxicated.”[16]

*UB40: Reggae Music:1993 Lyrics and Video
*
*


*
“I said we friendship come first, the band did come second
And that's why I decided to put it in a song
So listen crowd of people and throw up unnu hands
If you love dem their style and you love dem pattern

Chorus

*Reggae music can't refuse it
So give us what we want and mek we gwan*

I said yes crowd of people we come back again
I man Thriller E. And all me best best friends
I know most of dem from age eleven
And some of dem even before then
We travel the whole world, think it could never end
But don't get me wrong it a no big problem
'_Cos reggae what we love and that's what we defend
And that there love that could a never end

_Chorus

Reggae music can't refuse it
So give us what we want and mek we gwan.

So let me get back to the subject of me friends
'Cos me respect and love love the whole of them.
And that there love that could a never end.
And now it is time to hail the whole of them
Me love me Mickey V. Him in a category.
Robin on guitar him just a nice up every bar.
Me love me Astro because him deh pon de go
Me love me Norman 'cos him a don gorgon
Me love me Ali C. with his golden voicee
Him nice up every dance nice up every party.
Me love me Brian T. Pon the saxophonee
Buttons pon the bone, Patrick him a hit the high c
Them bad pon their own or in a section of three
And that only leaves me and Jimmy
Jimmy a the drummer me a the Bassee
And that is the whole of UB40”

Chorus

Reggae music can't refuse it
So give us what we want and mek we gwan.”










[1] Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UB40. Accessed 24 July 2013

[2]Ub40: Labour of Love 2 Movie: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KevweRbI__I. Accessed 24 July 2013

[3] Supra n 1

[4] Supra n 2

[5] Supra n 1

[6] Supra n 2

[7] Supra n 1

[8] Supra n 2

[9] Supra n 1

[10] Supra n 2

[11] Supra n 1

[12] Supra n 2

[13] Supra n 1

[14] Supra n 2

[15] Supra n 1

[16] Supra n 2

----------


## Citizen X

*Queen: A kind of magic: 1986: Lyrics and original video*







“It's a kind of magic
It's a kind of magic
A kind of magic - no way

One dream, one soul, one prize
One goal, one golden glance of what should be
It's a kind of magic

One shaft of light that shows the way
No mortal man can win this day
It's a kind of magic
The bell that rings inside your mind
Is challenging the doors of time
It's a kind of magic

The waiting seems eternity
The day will dawn of sanity
Ooh ooh ooh ooh
Is this a kind of magic?
It's a kind of magic
There can be only one
This rage that lasts a thousand years
Will soon be done

This flame that burns inside of me
I'm hearing secret harmonies
It's a kind of magic
The bell that rings inside your mind
Is challenging the doors of time

It's a kind of magic
It's a kind of magic

This rage that lasts a thousand years
Will soon be, will soon be, will soon be done
This is (this is) a kind (a kind) of magic (yeah)
There can be only one one one one
This rage that lasts a thousand years
Will soon be done - done

Magic - it's a kind of magic
It's a kind of magic
Magic magic magic (magic)
Ha ha ha haa - it's magic
Ha haa
Yeah yeah
Wooh
It's a kind of magic.” 



Album cover[1]




[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Kind_of_Magic. Accessed 24 July 2013

----------

Blurock (24-Jul-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Rick Astley: Never gonna give you up: 1987: Lyrics and video


*
*“It’s hip to be square!!”
*
Just talking about my generation!!! It was really something to be a teenager in the 80’s!





“We're no strangers to love
You know the rules and so do I
A full commitment's what I'm thinking of
You wouldn't get this from any other guy

I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling
Gotta make you understand

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you

*We've known each other for so long
Your heart's been aching, but
You're too shy to say it
Inside, we both know what's been going on
We know the game and we're gonna play it

*And if you ask me how I'm feeling
Don't tell me you're too blind to see

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you

(Ooh, give you up)
(Ooh, give you up)
Never gonna give, never gonna give
(Give you up)
Never gonna give, never gonna give
(Give you up)

We've known each other for so long
Your heart's been aching, but
You're too shy to say it
Inside, we both know what's been going on
We know the game and we're gonna play it

I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling
Gotta make you understand

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you.” 
Album cover[1]

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Never_Gonna_Give_You_Up. Accessed 24 July 2013

----------


## Blurock

Queen is one of my favourite bands. Their sometimes complex music reflect their artistic ability and grows on you over time. :Cool:

----------


## Dave S

Whatever happened to this lady? I have never seen anything else from her.

----------


## Dave S

Buddy Holly - Oh Boy!

----------

Citizen X (25-Jul-13), pmbguy (25-Jul-13)

----------


## Blurock

Buddy Holly was one of the pioneers of pop rock. Bear in mind that he did not have megawatt amps, speakers or even a fuzz box or other electronic aids. No bullshit, just honest music.  :Cool:

----------

Citizen X (25-Jul-13)

----------


## pmbguy

Sad about the aircraft crash. But he lives on forever in his artistic creations and in my mind. 

Dig the Buddy! Big time

Some say he would have been better than Elvis

----------


## Citizen X

> Buddy Holly - Oh Boy!


*Buddy Holly and the Crickets: Oh Boy: 1957

*
All of my love


All of my kissin'


You don't know


What you been a missin'


Oh boy, when you're with me


Oh boy, the world can see


That you were meant for me





All of my life


I been a - waitin'


Tonight there'll be


No hesitatin'


Oh boy, when you're with me


Oh boy, the world can see


That you were meant for me



Stars appear


And the shadows are fallin'


You can hear


My heart callin'


A little bit of lovin'


Makes everything right


And I'm gonna see


My baby tonight


All of my love


All of my kissin'


You don't know


What you been a missin'


Oh boy, when you're with me


Oh boy, the world can see


That you were meant for me


All of my love



All of my kissin'


You don't know


What you been a missin'


Oh boy, when you're with me


Oh boy, the world can see


That you were meant for me


All of my life


I been a - waitin'


Tonight there'll be


No hesitatin'


Oh boy, when you're with me


Oh boy, the world can see


That you were meant for me



Stars appear


And the shadows are fallin'


You can hear


My heart callin'


A little bit of lovin'


Makes everything right


And I'm gonna see


My baby tonight



All of my love


All of my kissin'


You don't know


What you been a missin'


Oh boy, when you're with me


Oh boy, the world can see


That you were meant for me.


Album cover[1]





[1] Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oh,_Boy!_(song). Accessed 25 July 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*UB40: Impossible Love: 1989: Lyrics and video
*




“When we were together
Those were the happiest time in all my life
Now we're separated
I don't know what I will do

'Cause I can't love another
No matter how I try
'Cause I know, it's impossible

Wherever you may be
I hope you'll hear my song
Then maybe you'll realise, my love
That you were wrong

'Cause I can't love another
No matter how I try
'Cause I know, it's impossible

*The sunset outside my window
Has lost all its glow
The rose in the garden, my love
Doesn't bloom any more
*
Wherever you may be
I hope you'll hear my song
Then maybe you'll realise, my love
That you were wrong

'Cause I can't ever love another
No matter how I try
'Cause I know, it's impossible
It's impossible
It's impossible
It's impossible.”


*See next post..the UB’s were inspired to do this song by Honey Boy who released it in 1973*

----------


## Citizen X

*Honey Boy: Impossible Love : 1973


*

----------


## Citizen X

....and my favourite rendition of this classic by UB40 from their Labour of Love 2 movie..




“When we were together
Those were the happiest time in all my life
Now we're separated
I don't know what I will do

'Cause I can't love another
No matter how I try
'Cause I know, it's impossible

Wherever _you_ may be
I hope you'll hear my song
Then maybe you'll realise, my love
That _you_ were wrong

'Cause I can't love another
No matter how I try
'Cause I know, it's impossible

*The sunset outside my window
Has lost all its glow
The rose in the garden, my love
Doesn't bloom any more
*
Wherever you may be
I hope you'll hear my song
Then maybe you'll realise, my love
That you were wrong

'Cause I can't ever love another
No matter how I try
'Cause I know, it's impossible
It's impossible
It's impossible
It's impossible.”

----------


## Citizen X

*The Beatles: Lucy in the sky with diamonds: 1967: Lyrics and Video
*
“Lennon's inspiration for the song came when his son, Julian, showed him a nursery school drawing he called "Lucy - in the sky with diamonds", depicting his classmate, Lucy O'Donnell. Julian said, "I don't know why I called it that or why it stood out from all my other drawings, but I obviously had an affection for Lucy at that age. I used to show dad everything I'd built or painted at school, and this one sparked off the idea. Lucy O'Donnell, by that time Mrs Lucy Vodden, in a BBC radio interview in 2007, said, "I remember Julian and I both doing pictures on a double-sided easel, throwing paint at each other, much to the horror of the classroom attendant ... Julian had painted a picture and on that particular day his father turned up with the chauffeur to pick him up from school. Lennon said he was surprised at the idea that the song title was a hidden reference to LSD.”[1]

“It was purely unconscious that it came out to be LSD. Until someone pointed it out, I never even thought of it. I mean, who would ever bother to look at initials of a title? It's _not_ an acid song. The imagery was Alice in the boat”[2]

“Lennon's original handwritten lyrics sold at auction in 2011 for $230,000.”[3]



“Picture yourself in a boat on a river
With tangerine trees and marmalade skies
Somebody calls you, you answer quite slowly
A girl with kaleidoscope eyes

Cellophane flowers of yellow and green
Towering over your head
Look for the girl with the sun in her eyes
And she's gone

Lucy in the sky with diamonds
Lucy in the sky with diamonds
Lucy in the sky with diamonds

Follow her down to a bridge by a fountain
Where rocking horse people eat marshmallow pies
Everyone smiles as you drift past the flowers
That grow so incredibly high

Newspaper taxies appear on the shore
Waiting to take you away
Climb in the back with your head in the clouds
And you're gone

Lucy in the sky with diamonds
Lucy in the sky with diamonds
Lucy in the sky with diamonds

Picture yourself in a train in a station
With plasticine porters with looking glass ties
Suddenly someone is there at the turnstile
The girl with kaleidoscope eyes

Lucy in the sky with diamonds
Lucy in the sky with diamonds
Lucy in the sky with diamonds

Lucy in the sky with diamonds
Lucy in the sky with diamonds
Lucy in the sky with diamonds

Lucy in the sky with diamonds
Lucy in the sky with diamonds
Lucy in the sky with diamonds “


See next post for John Lennon’s explanation of the song and the live version..

[1]Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucy_in_the_Sky_with_Diamonds. Accessed 25 July 2013


[2] Supra n1

[3] Supra n1

----------


## Citizen X

..and John's explanation...

----------

pmbguy (25-Jul-13)

----------


## pmbguy



----------

Citizen X (26-Jul-13)

----------


## pmbguy

Vanash, how much for your avatar picture?

----------


## pmbguy

Strange selection, but you will like it if you are a true romantic at heart

----------


## pmbguy

Here we go

----------


## pmbguy



----------

Citizen X (26-Jul-13)

----------


## Dave S

SUNDAY MORNING COMING DOWN - Chris Kristoffersen

Well I woke up Sunday morning,
With no way to hold my head that didn't hurt.
And the beer I had for breakfast wasn't bad,
So I had one more for dessert.
Then I fumbled through my closet for my clothes,
And found my cleanest dirty shirt.
An' I shaved my face and combed my hair,
An' stumbled down the stairs to meet the day.

I'd smoked my brain the night before,
On cigarettes and songs I'd been pickin'.
But I lit my first and watched a small kid,
Cussin' at a can that he was kicking.
Then I crossed the empty street,
'n caught the Sunday smell of someone fryin' chicken.
And it took me back to somethin',
That I'd lost somehow, somewhere along the way.

On the Sunday morning sidewalk,
Wishing, Lord, that I was stoned.
'Cos there's something in a Sunday,
Makes a body feel alone.
And there's nothin' short of dyin',
Half as lonesome as the sound,
On the sleepin' city sidewalks:
Sunday mornin' comin' down.

In the park I saw a daddy,
With a laughin' little girl who he was swingin'.
And I stopped beside a Sunday school,
And listened to the song they were singin'.
Then I headed back for home,
And somewhere far away a lonely bell was ringin'.
And it echoed through the canyons, 
Like the disappearing dreams of yesterday.

On the Sunday morning sidewalk,
Wishing, Lord, that I was stoned.
'Cos there's something in a Sunday,
Makes a body feel alone.
And there's nothin' short of dyin',
Half as lonesome as the sound,
On the sleepin' city sidewalks:
Sunday mornin' comin' down.

Do do do do do do do do,
Do do do do do do do,
Do do do do do do do do,
Do do do do do do do.

To fade

----------


## Dave S

I think it was originally done by Johnny Cash?

----------

Citizen X (26-Jul-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> Vanash, how much for your avatar picture?


The 'Lone Ranger,' never sells his avatar :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Citizen X

> 


See next post, I suspect you'll appreciate it!!! :Cool:

----------


## Citizen X

*
Trouble shooting?* What to do in a SNOW situation where you being pursued by several well trained and heavily armed ski soldiers?

1. Its snow so be cool about it!
2. *Take a journey back to 1965*, in a few seconds that is, a very specific album: Summer days and Summer nights: 1965: Beach Boys and a very specific song: California girls. *Now, get ready to surf Safari*, _Beach Boy style on snow_ (remember, you being vigorously pursued and shot at! Just be cool about it and remember that “The West coast has the sunshine, And the girls all get so tanned, I dig a *French bikini* on Hawaii island, Dolls by a palm tree in the sand..” and surf your way the hell out of there!

The Beach Boys: California Girls: 1965: Lyrics and a video of sorts!!!





 
“Well East coast girls are hip
I really dig those styles they wear
And the Southern girls with the way they talk
They knock me out when I'm down there

The Mid-West farmer's daughters really *make you feel alright*
And the Northern girls with the way they kiss
They keep their boyfriends warm at night

I wish they all could be California
I wish they all could be California
I wish they all could be California girls

The West coast has the sunshine
And the girls all get so tanned
I dig a french bikini on Hawaii island
Dolls by a palm tree in the sand

I been all around this great big world
And I seen all kinds of girls
Yeah, but I couldn't wait to get back in the states
Back to the cutest girls in the world

I wish they all could be California
I wish they all could be California
I wish they all could be California girls

I wish they all could be California Girls, girls.”

Album cover[1]

[1]Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_Girls. Accessed 26 July 2013

----------

Blurock (27-Jul-13)

----------


## Citizen X

Color Me Badd: I wanna Sex You Up: 1991: Lyrics and Video



Ooh you bad!!! Sometimes getting straight to the point is the way to go :Cool: 
*




“Come inside, take off your coat, 
I'll make you feel at home.
Now let's pour a glass of wine 
'cause now we're all alone.
I've been waiting all night 
so just let me hold you close to me,
'Cause I've been dyin' for you girl 
and make love to me.

Girl you make me feel real good.
We can do it 'til we both wake up.
Girl, you know I'm hooked on you,
And this is what I'll do...

I wanna sex you up.
All night.
You make me feel real good.
I wanna rub you down.
I wanna sex you up.

Let me take off all your clothes.
Disconnect the phone so nobody knows.
Let me light a candle,
So that we can make it better.
Makin' love until we drown.

Girl, you know it feels real good.
We can do it 'til we both wake up.
Girl you know I'm hooked on you.
And this is what I'll do.

Make sweet lovin' all night long...
(I wanna sex you up)
Feels so right it can't be wrong...
Don't be shy girl rescue me...
(I wanna sex you up)
Open up your heart and I'll set you free.”*


*Album cover[1]*


[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Wanna_Sex_You_Up. Accessed 26 July 2013

----------


## Citizen X

> *Jamming: Bob Marley: 1977: Album: Exodus: One love Peace Concert: 22 April 1978
> 
> 
> *
> “ I wanna jam it with you.. Hope you like jammin', too!” There was one occasion where Bob Marley put on a soldier’s uniform and cap i.e. album cover ‘Rastaman Vibration.’ I think he felt it necessary because of his song ‘WAR!’ He addresses a great many things in this song especially how he was against the philosophy which creates a class struggle and racial struggle.
> Photo[1]
> 
> “This concert was held during a political civil war in Jamaica between opposing parties Jamaican Labour Party and the People's National Party. The concert came to its peak during Bob Marley & The Wailers' performance of "Jammin'", when Marley joined the hands of political rivals Michael Manley (PNP) and Edward Seaga (JLP).”[2]
> 
> ...


See next post..

----------

pmbguy (27-Jul-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*John Lennon: Give Peace A Chance:1969: Lyrics and Video
*
The Real musical legends had this innate ability to see the world holistically, to see the bigger scheme of things. They were strong enough to know that violence and in particular war was not the real way forward! They were custodians of peace…





“Two, one two three four

Everybody's talking about
Bagism, Shagism, Dragism, Madism
Ragism, Tagism, this-ism, that-ism
Ism ism ism

All we are saying is give peace a chance
All we are saying is give peace a chance

Everybody's talkin' 'bout ministers, sinisters
Banisters and canisters, bishops and fishops
Rabbis and pop eyes, bye bye, bye byes

All we are saying, is give peace a chance
All we are saying, is give peace a chance

Let me tell you now
Everybody's talking about, revolution
Evolution, masturbation, flagellation
Regulation, integrations, meditations
United Nations, congratulations

All we are saying is give peace a chance
All we are saying is give peace a chance

Everybody's talking about, John and Yoko
Timmy Leary, Rosemary, Tommy smothers
Bobby Dylan, Tommy Cooper, Derek Taylor
Norman Mailer, Alan Ginsberg, Hare Krishna, Hare Hare Krishna

All we are saying is give peace a chance
All we are saying is give peace a chance
All we are saying is give peace a chance
All we are saying is give peace a chance.”

----------


## Blurock

Sunday morning coming down...

I once had the privilege of attending a concert done by prisoners, inside a prison complex. One of the songs they played was Sunday morning coming down. They played it with so much emotion, it bought tears to my eyes.

----------


## Citizen X

*Madonna: Crazy for you: 1985: Lyrics and Video

*







“Swaying room as the music starts
Strangers making the most of the dark
Two by two their bodies become one
I see you through the smoky air
Can't you feel the weight of my stare
You're so close but still a world away
What I'm dying to say, is that

I'm crazy for you
Touch me once and you'll know it's true
I never wanted anyone like this
It's all brand new, you'll feel it in my kiss
I'm crazy for you, crazy for you

Trying hard to control my heart
I walk over to where you are
Eye to eye we need no words at all
Slowly now we begin to move
Every breath I'm deeper into you
Soon we two are standing still in time
If you read my mind, you'll see

I'm crazy for you
Touch me once and you'll know it's true
I never wanted anyone like this
It's all brand new, you'll feel it in my kiss
You'll feel it in my kiss

Because, I'm crazy for you
Touch me once and you'll know it's true
I never wanted anyone like this
It's all brand new, you'll feel it in my kiss
I'm crazy for you, crazy for you
Crazy for you, crazy for you

It's all brand new, I'm crazy for you
And you know it's true, I'm crazy, crazy for you
It's all brand new, I'm crazy for you
And you know it's true, yeah, I'm crazy for you
Crazy for you, baby.” 


Album cover[1]



[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crazy_for_You_(song). Accessed 27 July 2013

----------


## pmbguy

I was caught 
In the middle of a railroad track(Thunder) 
And I knew there was no turning back (Thunder) 
My mind raced 
And I thought what could I do (Thunder) 
And I knew 
And I knew there was no help,no help from you (Thunder) 


Sound of the drums 
Beatin' in my heart 
The thunder of guns 
Tore me apart

You've been-thunderstruck 


Went down the highway 
Broke the limit, we hit the town 
Went through to Texas, yeah Texas 
And we had some fun 
We met some girls 
Some dancers who gave a good time 
Broke all the rules, played all the fools 
Yeah, yeah, they, they, they blew our minds 


I was shakin' at the knees 
Could I come again please? 
Yeah the ladies were too kind 
You've been - thunderstruck,thunderstruck 
Yeah yeah yeah, thunderstruck 
Oh, thunderstruck 
Yeah 


Now we're shaking at the knees 
Could I come again please? 


Thunderstruck, thunderstruck 
Yeah yeah yeah, thunderstruck 
Thunderstruck yeah, yeah, yeah thunderstruck 


Said yeah, it's alright 
We're doing fine 
Yeah it's alright 
We're doing fine 
So fine 


Thunderstruck, yeah, yeah, yeah, 
Thunderstruck, thunderstruck, thunderstruck 
Whoa baby, baby, thunderstruck 
You've been thunderstruck, thunderstruck 
Thunderstruck, thunderstruck 
You've been thunderstuck

----------

Citizen X (27-Jul-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Paul McCartney and Stevie Wonder: Ebony and Ivory: 1982: Lyrics and Video

*








“Ebony And Ivory Live Together In Perfect Harmony 
Side By Side On My Piano Keyboard, *Oh Lord, Why Don't We?* 
We All Know That People Are The Same Where Ever We Go 
There Is Good And Bad In Everyone, 
We Learn To Live, We Learn To Give 
Each Other What We Need To Survive Together Alive. 

Ebony And Ivory Live Together In Perfect Harmony 
Side By Side On My Piano Keyboard, Oh Lord Why Don't We? 

Ebony, Ivory Living In Perfect Harmony 
Ebony, Ivory, Ooh 

*We All Know That People Are The Same Where Ever We Go 
There Is Good And Bad In Everyone, 
We Learn To Live, We Learn To Give 
Each Other What We Need To Survive Together Alive. 
*
Ebony And Ivory Live Together In Perfect Harmony 
Side By Side On My Piano Keyboard, Oh Lord Why Don't We? 

Ebony, Ivory Living In Perfect Harmony.”

Album cover[1]




[1] Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ebony_and_Ivory. Accessed 27 July 2013

----------


## pmbguy

Led Zeppelin

"Stairway To Heaven"

There's a lady who's sure all that glitters is gold
And she's buying a stairway to heaven.
When she gets there she knows, if the stores are all closed
With a word she cant get what she came for.
Ooh, ooh, and she's buying a stairway to heaven.

There's a sign on the wall but she wants to be sure
'Cause you know sometimes words have two meanings.
In a tree by the brook, there's a songbird who sings,
Sometimes all of our thoughts are misgiven.

Ooh, it makes me wonder,
Ooh, it makes me wonder.

There's a feeling I get when I look to the west,
And my spirit is crying for leaving.
In my thoughts I have seen rings of smoke through the trees,
And the voices of those who stand looking.

Ooh, it makes me wonder,
Ooh, it really makes me wonder.

And it's whispered that soon, if we all call the tune,
Then the piper will lead us to reason.
And a new day will dawn for those who stand long,
And the forests will echo with laughter.

If there's a bustle in your hedgerow, don't be alarmed now,
It's just a spring clean for the May queen.
Yes, there are two paths you can go by, but in the long run
There's still time to change the road you're on.
And it makes me wonder.

Your head is humming and it won't go, in case you don't know,
The piper's calling you to join him,

Dear lady, can you hear the wind blow, and did you know
Your stairway lies on the whispering wind?

And as we wind on down the road
Our shadows taller than our soul.
There walks a lady we all know
Who shines white light and wants to show
How everything still turns to gold.
And if you listen very hard
The tune will come to you at last.
When we all are one and one is all
To be a rock and not to roll.

And she's buying the stairway to heaven

----------

Blurock (27-Jul-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Linda Ronstadt and Aaron Neville: Don’t know much: 1989: Lyrics and video

*


Body grow old, heart remain young and strong..







 “Look at this face
I know the years are showing
*Look at this life
I still don't know where it's going*

I don't know much
But I know I love you
And that may be all I need to know

Look at these eyes
They never see what matters
Look at these dreams
So beaten and so battered...

I don't know much
But I know I love you
That may be all I need to know

So many questions
Still left unanswered
So much I've never broken through

And when I feel you near me
Sometimes I see so clearly
The only truth I'll ever know
Is me and you...

Look at this man
So blessed with inspiration
Look at this soul
Still searching for salvation

I don't know much
But I know I love you
And that may be all I need to know

I don't know much
But I know I love you
That may be all I need to know

I don't know much
But I know I love you
That may be all there is
To know.”






Album cover[1]




[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don't_Know_Much. Accessed 27 July 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Olivia Newton John: Xanadu: 1980: Lyrics and Video

*




“A place where nobody dared to go
The love that we came to know
They call it Xanadu
(It takes your breath and it'll leave you blind)

And now, open your eyes and see
What we have made is real
We are in Xanadu
(A dream of it, we offer you)

*A million lights are dancing
And there you are, a shooting star
An everlasting world
And you're here with me eternally

*Xanadu, Xanadu
(Now we are here)
In Xanadu
(Xanadu)

Xanadu, Xanadu
(Now we are here)
In Xanadu

Xanadu, your neon lights will shine
For you Xanadu

The love, the echoes of long ago
You needed the world to know
They are in Xanadu
(With every breath, you drift away)

The dream that came through a million years
That lived on through all the tears
It came to Xanadu
(The dream you dream, well it will happen for you)

A million lights are dancing
And there you are, a shooting star
An everlasting world
And you're here with me eternally

Xanadu, Xanadu
(Now we are here)
In Xanadu
(Xanadu)

Xanadu, Xanadu
(Now we are here)
In Xanadu
(Xanadu, Xanadu)

*Now that I'm here
Now that you're near*
In Xanadu

Now that I'm here
Now that you're near
In Xanadu, Xanadu.” 



Album cover[1]

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xanadu_(Olivia_Newton-John_and_Electric_Light_Orchestra_song). Accessed 27 July 2013

----------


## Blurock

Yes, that is a real whip he's cracking on stage - no sound effects!

----------


## Blurock

This was before disco came to spoil live music.

----------

Citizen X (28-Jul-13), pmbguy (28-Jul-13)

----------


## Citizen X

Diana Coupland: Underneath the Mango Tree: 1962: Lyrics and Video 

Confession: I have a thing for a lady in a bikini!!! :Cool: 




“Underneath the Mango Tree
Me honey and me can watch for the moon
Underneath the Mango Tree
*Me honey and me make boolooloop soon
*
Underneath the moonlit sky
Me honey and I can sit hand in hand
Underneath the moonlit sky
Me honey and I can make fairyland

Mango, banana and tangerine
Sugar and ackee and cocoa bean
When we get marry we make them grow
And nine little chil´ in a row

Underneath the Mango Tree
Me honey and me can watch for the moon
Underneath the Mango Tree
Me honey and me we plan marry soon

Mango, banana and tangerine
Sugar and ackee and cocoa bean
When we get marry we make them grow
And nine little chil´ in a row

Underneath the Mango Tree
Me honey and me can watch for the moon
Underneath the Mango Tree
Me honey and me we plan marry soon

Underneath the Mango Tree
Underneath the Mango Tree
Underneath the Mango Tree
Underneath the Mango Tree.”

----------


## Citizen X

*Bob Marley: Africa Unite: 1979: Lyrics and Video(Live version)

*Although Bob Marley had his own specific meaning of this song, I derive the best that I can possibly take from this masterpiece. Put simply: *It will be both good and pleasant before mankind and God if man unites and that we are all the children of God! All South Africans are Africans by virtue of the fact that we live on the African continent and South Africa in particular* We stand a better chance of survival economically and otherwise if we are truly united. “United we stand, divide we fall.”





"Africa unite:
'Cause we're moving right out of Babylon,
And we're going to our Father's land, yea-ea.

How good and how pleasant it would be before God and man, yea-eah! -
To see the unification of all Africans, yeah! -
As it's been said a'ready, let it be done, yeah!
We are the children of the Rastaman;
We are the children of the Iyaman.

So-o, Africa unite:
'Cause the children (Africa unite) wanna come home.
Africa unite:
'Cause we're moving right out of Babylon, yea,
And we're grooving to our Father's land, yea-ea.
How good and how pleasant it would be before God and man
To see the unification of all Rastaman, yeah.
As it's been said a'ready, let it be done!
I tell you who we are under the sun:
We are the children of the Rastaman;
We are the children of the Iyaman.

So-o: Africa unite,
Afri - Africa unite, yeah!
Unite for the benefit (Africa unite) for the benefit of your people!
Unite for it's later (Africa unite) than you think!
Unite for the benefit (Africa unite) of my children!
Unite for it's later (Africa uniting) than you think!
Africa awaits (Africa unite) its creators!
Africa awaiting (Africa uniting) its Creator!
Africa, you're my (Africa unite) forefather cornerstone!
Unite for the Africans (Africa uniting) abroad!
Unite for the Africans (Africa unite) a yard!”

----------


## Citizen X

:Cool: 


> *Olivia Newton John: Xanadu: 1980: Lyrics and Video
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “A place where nobody dared to go
> The love that we came to know
> ...

----------


## Citizen X

*Peabo Bryson: If ever you’re in my arms again: 1984: Lyrics and Video

*

*
A second once in a lifetime?
*
"*If Ever You're in My Arms Again*" is a 1984 popular song recorded by the AmericanR&B singer Peabo Bryson. Released as a single from his album _Straight from the Heart_, the single peaked at #6 on the R&B chart and was Bryson's first Top 10 single on the Billboard Hot 100 chart, where it peaked at #10 during the summer of 1984. It also, and it spent four weeks at #1 on the adult contemporary chart[2]. The song was used as a love theme for the Kelly Capwell and Joe Perkins characters on the daytime serial _Santa Barbara_. Bryson would later have two more chart-topping singles on the adult contemporary chart: "A Whole New World", a duet with Regina Belle that was the theme to the film _Aladdin_; and "By the Time This Night Is Over", a song by saxophone player Kenny G on which Bryson was the featured vocalist.”[1]




“It all came so easy
All the loving' you gave me
The feelings we shared
And I still can remember
How your touch was so tender
It told me you cared

_We had a once in a lifetime
But I just couldn't see
Until' it was gone
A second once in a lifetime
May be too much to ask
But I swear from now on
_
If ever you're in my arms again
This time I'll love you much better
If ever you're in my arms again
This time I'll hold you forever
This time we'll never end

Now I'm seen clearly
How I still need you near me
I still love you so
There's something between us
That won't ever leave us
There's no letting go
(No letting go)

We had a once in a lifetime
But I just didn't know it
'Til my life fell apart
A second once in a lifetime
Isn't too much to ask
'Cause I swear from the heart

If ever you're in my arms again
This time I'll love you much better
If ever you're in my arms again
This time I'll hold you forever
This time we'll never end, never end

The best of romances
Deserve second chances
I'll get to you somehow
'Cause I promise now

If ever you're in my arms again
This time I'll love you much better
If ever you're in my arms again
This time I'll hold you forever
This time we'll never end

If ever you're in my arms again
This time I'll love you much better
If ever you're in my arms again
This time I'll hold you forever
This time we'll never end

If ever you're in my arms again
This time I'll love you much better
If ever you're in my arms again
This time I'll hold you forever
This time we'll never end
If ever you're in my arms again.” 


Album cover[2]


[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/If_Ever_You're_in_My_Arms_Again. Accessed 28 July 2013

[2] Supra n 1

----------


## Citizen X

> *Bob Marley: Africa Unite: 1979: Lyrics and Video(Live version)
> 
> *Although Bob Marley had his own specific meaning of this song, I derive the best that I can possibly take from this masterpiece. Put simply: *It will be both good and pleasant before mankind and God if man unites and that we are all the children of God! All South Africans are Africans by virtue of the fact that we live on the African continent and South Africa in particular* We stand a better chance of survival economically and otherwise if we are truly united. “United we stand, divide we fall.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Africa unite:
> ...


See next post :Cool:

----------


## Citizen X

*Bob Marley: The Heathen: 1977: Lyrics and Video
*


God of your own understanding? A higher power? The metaphysical philosophical view?
_You’ve got your holy book and I’ve got mine,_ nothing wrong there. My Holy Book is the Holy Bible, so whenever I come across a song, or a poem that praises God, I have the God of my own understanding in mind namely: Jesus Christ. *The same applies to this song…**
“Exodus* is the ninth studio album released by JamaicanReggae band Bob Marley & The Wailers. On 3 December 1976 an assassination attempt was made on Bob Marley’s life in which his chest was grazed and his arm was struck, he survived. Following the attempt Marley left Jamaica and was exiled to London where Exodus was recorded. It was on 3 June 1977 that Exodus was released on Island Records. Exodus is widely considered to be the album that propelled Marley to international stardom. In 2007 Exodus was remastered and re-released for its 30th anniversary. The re-release sparked new interest in the album which many argue is one of Marley’s best works. Exodus has more tracks on Marley’s greatest hits album, Legend which is the highest selling reggae album of all time, than any of his other record.”[1]






*"Rise up fallen fighters; 
Rise and take your stance again. 
'Tis he who fight and run away 
Live to fight another day*. 
With de heathen back dey 'pon de wall! 
De heathen back, yeah, 'pon de wall! 
De heathen back dey 'pon de wall! 
De heathen back, yeah, 'pon de wall! 

As a man sow, shall he reap 
*And I know that talk is cheap. 
But the hotter the battle 
A the sweeter Jah victory.* 
With de heathen back dey 'pon de wall! 
De heathen back, yeah, 'pon de wall! 
De heathen back dey 'pon de wall! 
De heathen back, yeah, 'pon de wall! 

De heathen back dey 'pon de wall! 
De heathen back, yeah, 'pon de wall! 
De heathen back dey 'pon de wall! 
De heathen back, yeah, 'pon de wall! 

*Rise up, fallen fighters: 
Rise and take your stance again. 
'Tis he who fight and run away 
Live to fight another day. 
*De heathen back dey 'pon de wall! 
De heathen back, yeah, 'pon de wall! 
De heathen back dey 'pon de wall! 
De heathen back, yeah, 'pon de wall! 
De heathen back dey 'pon de wall! 
De heathen back, yeah, 'pon de wall! 
De heathen back dey 'pon de wall! 
De heathen back, yeah, 'pon de wall! 
De heathen back dey 'pon de wall!” 
Album cover[2]




[1]Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exodus_(Bob_Marley_%26_the_Wailers_album). Accessed 28 July 2013

[2] Supra n1

----------

pmbguy (28-Jul-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*John Travolta and Olivia Newton John: Summer Nights: 1978: Lyrics and Video
*
**
*I think that this scene was just too cool for its time, remember this was 1978*





“[Danny]
Summer lovin' had me a blast

[Sandy]
Summer lovin' happened so fast

[Danny]
I met a girl crazy for me

[Sandy]
Met a boy cute as can be

[Both]
Summer days driftin' away, to uh-oh those summer nights

[Everyone]
Uh Well-a well-a well-a huh

[Thunderbirds]
Tell me more, tell me more

[Doody]
Did you get very far?

[Pink Ladies]
Tell me more, tell me more

[Marty]
Like does he have a car?

[Everyone]
Uh-huh uh-huh uh-huh uh-huh

[Danny]
She swam by me, she got a cramp

[Sandy]
He ran by me, got my suit damp

[Danny]
I saved her life, she nearly drowned

[Sandy]
He showed off, splashing around

[Both]
Summer sun, something's begun, but uh-oh those summer nights

[Everyone]
Uh well-a well-a well-a huh

[Pink Ladies]
Tell me more, tell me more

[Frenchy]
Was it love at first sight?

[Thunderbirds]
Tell me more, tell me more

[Kenickie]
Did she put up a fight?

[Everyone]
Uh-huh-uh-huh-uh-huh-uh-huh

[Danny]
Took her bowling in the arcade

[Sandy]
We went strolling, drank lemonade

[Danny]
We made out under the dock

[Sandy]
We stayed out 'till ten o'clock

[Both]
Summer fling, don't mean a thing, but uh-oh those summer nights

[Everyone]
Uh well-a well-a well-a huh

[Thunderbirds]
Tell me more, tell me more

[Putzie]
But you don't gotta brag

[Pink Ladies]
Tell me more, tell me more

[Rizzo]
Cause he sounds like a drag..


[Everyone]
shoo-bop bop, shoo-bop bop, shoo-bop bop,shoo-bop bop, shoo-bop bop, shoo-bop bop, shoo-bop bop, YEH

[Sandy]
He got friendly, holding my hand

[Danny]
While she got friendly down in the sand

[Sandy]
He was sweet, just turned eighteen

[Danny]
Well she was good you know what I mean

[Everyone]
Woah!

[Both]
Summer heat, boy and girl meet, but uh-oh those summer nights

[Everyone]
woo, woo, woo

[Pink Ladies]
Tell me more, tell me more

[ Jan]
How much dough did he spend?

[Thunderbirds]
Tell me more, tell me more

[Sonny]
Could she get me a friend?

[Sandy]
It turned colder - that's where it ends

[Danny]
So I told her we'd still be friends

[Sandy]
Then we made our true love vow

[Danny]
Wonder what she's doing now

[Both]
Summer dreams ripped at the seams,
bu-ut oh, those su-ummer nights.”

[Everyone]
Tell me more, tell me more!”
Album cover[1]




[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grease_(film). Accessed 28 July 2013

----------


## pmbguy



----------

Citizen X (28-Jul-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> 


*The Beatles: Hey Jude:1966: Lyrics and Video


*
“Hey Jude, don't make it bad
Take a sad song and make it better
Remember to let her into your heart
Then you can start to make it better

*Hey Jude, don't be afraid
You were made to go out and get her
The minute you let her under your skin
Then you begin to make it better
*
And any time you feel the pain
Hey Jude, refrain
Don't carry the world upon your shoulder
For well you know that it's a fool
Who plays it cool
By making his world a little colder
Na na na naa-naa
na-na-naa naaa

Hey Jude, don't let me down
You have found her, now go and get her
(Let it out and let it in)
Remember (hey Jude) to let her into your heart
Then you can start to make it better

So let it out and let it in
Hey Jude, begin
You're waiting for someone to perform with
And don't you know that it's just you
Hey Jude, you'll do
The movement you need is on your shoulder
Na na na naa-naa
na-na-naa naaa
Yeah

Hey, Jude, don't make it bad
Take a sad song
And make it better
Remember to let her under your skin (got the wrong chord!)
Then you begin (fucking hell)
To make it better
Better, better, better, better, (I'm begging you) better
Whoa!

Yeah
Na na na na-na-na-naa (yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah)
Na-na-na-naa, hey, Jude

Na na na na-na-na-naa
Na-na-na-naa, hey, Jude

Na na na na-na-na-naa
Na-na-na-naa, hey, Jude

Na na na na-na-na-naa
Na-na-na-naa, hey, Jude
Jude, Judy, Judy, Judy, Judy, Judy
Ow! wow!

Na na na na-na-na-naa
Ow, ooh, my, my, my
Na-na-na-naa, hey, Jude
Jude, Jude, Jude, Jude, Jude

Na na na na-na-na-naa
Yeah, yeah, yeah
Na-na-na-naa, hey, Jude
Yeah, you know you can make it, Jude
Jude, you're not gonna break it

Na na na (don't make it bad, Jude) na-na-na-naa
Take a sad song and make it better
Na-na-na-naa, (oh, Jude) hey, (Jude) Jude
Hey, Jude, wo-o-ow!

Na na na na-na-na-naa (ooh, Jude)
Na-na-na-naa, (yeah) hey, Jude
(Hey, hey, hey-ey-ey)

Na na na na-na-na-naa (hey, hey)
Na-na-na-naa, (hey, hey) hey, Jude
Now, Jude, Jude, Jude, Jude, Jude, Jude
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah

Na na na na-na-na-naa (whoa, yeah)
Na-na-na-naa, hey, Jude
Ah nanananananana cause I wanna na na na

Na na na na-na-na-naa
Na-na-na-naa, hey, Jude
Nanananana... nanalalal ow ow

(Okay)
Na na na na-na-na-naa
Pain won't come back, Jude
Na-na-na-naa, hey, Jude

Na na na na-na-na-naa
Na-na-na-naa, hey, Jude

(Yeah)
Na na na na-na-na-naa
(Make it through)
Na-na-na-naa, hey, Jude
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah

Na na na na-na-na-naa (yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah)
Na-na-na-naa, hey, Jude
(Good evening, ladies and gentleman)
ma ma ma ma ma ma ma ma ma ma

Na na na na-na-na-naa
Na-na-na-naa, hey, Jude
(Ooh)

Na na na na-na-na-naa (whoo)
Na-na-na-naa, hey, Jude
(Whoo)

(Well, then, a-na)
Na na na na-na-na-naa
Na-na-na-naa, hey, Jude

Na na na na-na-na-naa
Na-na-na-naa” 
Album cover[1]



[1]Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hey_Jude. Accessed 28 July 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Sheryl Crow: Leaving Las Vegas: 1994: Lyrics and Video

*

Gender neutral? Words that are used to refer to the feminine include the masculine!

Oh, How I wish I was that* crossroad trucker demonstrating his might* on lovely Sheryl!!(All I have to do is 'dream, dream dream.') :Cool: 





“Life springs eternal 
On a gaudy neon street 
Not that I care at all 
I spent the best part of my losing streak 
In an Army Jeep 
For what I can't recall 
Oh I'm banging on my TV set 
And I check the odds 
And I place my bet 
I pour a drink 
And I pull the blind 
And I wonder what I'll find 

I'm Leaving Las Vegas 
Lights so bright 
Palm sweat, blackjack 
On a Saturday night 
Leaving Las Vegas 
Leaving for good, for good 
I'm leaving for good 
I'm leaving for good 

*Used to be I could drive up to 
Barstow for the night 
Find some crossroad trucker 
To demonstrate his might 
*But these days it seems 
Nowhere is far enough away 
So I'm leaving Las Vegas today 



I'm standing in the middle of the desert 
Waiting for my ship to come in 
But now no joker, no jack, no king 
Can take this loser hand 
And make it win 



I quit my job as a dancer 
At the Lido Des Girls 
Dealing blackjack until one or two 
Such a muddy line between 
The things you want 
And the things you have to do 

I'm leaving Las Vegas 
And I won't be back 
No I won't be back 
Not this time”
Album cover[1]

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leaving_Las_Vegas_(song). Accessed 28 July 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*UB40: One in ten: 1981: Lyrics and Video

*

“Nobody Knows me even though I`m always there. *A statistic, a reminder of a world that doesn`t care!”* 





“I am the one in ten 
A number on a list 
I am the one in ten 
Even  though I don`t exist 
Nobody Knows me 
 But I`m always there 
A statistic, a reminder 
Of a world that doesn`t care 

My arms enfold the dole queue 
Malnutrition dulls my hair 
My eyes are black and lifeless 
With an underprivileged stare 
I`m the beggar on the corner 
Will no-one spare a dime? 
I`m the child that never learns to read 
`Cause no-one spared the time 

I`m the murderer and the victim 
The licence with the gun 
I`m a sad and bruised old lady 
In an ally in a slum 
I`m a middle aged businessman 
With chronic heart disease 
I`m another teenaged suicide 
In a street that has no trees 

I`m a starving third world mother 
A refugee without a home 
I`m a house wife hooked on Valium 
I`m a Pensioner alone 
I`m a cancer ridden spectre 
Covering the earth 
I`m another hungry baby 
I`m an accident of birth.”
Album cover[1]

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One_in_Ten. Accessed 29 July 2013

----------

pmbguy (29-Jul-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Peabo Bryson and Roberta Flack: Tonight I celebrate my love: 1983: Lyrics and video

*



 “Tonight I celebrate my love for you
It seems the natural thing to do

Tonight no one's going to find us
We'll leave the world behind us

When I make love to you

Tonight I celebrate my love for you
And hope that deep inside you'll feel it too

Tonight our spirits will be climbing
To a sky filled up with diamonds

When I make love to you, tonight
Tonight I celebrate my love for you
And that midnight sun is going to come shining through

Tonight there'll be no distance between us


What I want most to do, is to get close to you
Tonight
Tonight I celebrate my love for you
And soon this old world will seem brand new

Tonight we will both discover how friends turn into lovers

When I make love to you
Tonight I celebrate my love to you
And that midnight sun is going to come shining through

Tonight there'll be no distance between us

What I want most to do, is to get close to you

Tonight I celebrate my love for you
Tonight.” 



Album cover[1]

[1]http://www.cduniverse.com/images.asp?pid=1107679&style=music&image=front&tit  le=Bryson%2C+Peabo+%2D+Tonight+I+Celebrate+My+L  ove+CD. Accessed 29 July 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Tears for Fears: Everybody wants to rule the World: 1985: Lyrics and Video

*
*
“Welcome to your life!”*





“Welcome to your life 
There's no turning back 
Even while we sleep 
We will find you 
Acting on your best behaviour 
Turn your back on mother nature 
Everybody wants to rule the world 

It's my own design 
It's my own remorse 
Help me to decide 
Help me make the most 
Of freedom and of pleasure 
Nothing ever lasts forever 
Everybody wants to rule the world 

There's a room where the light won't find you 
Holding hands while the walls come tumbling down 
When they do I'll be right behind you 

So glad we've almost made it 
So sad they had to fade it 
Everybody wants to rule the world 

I can't stand this indecision 
Married with a lack of vision 
Everybody wants to rule the world 
Say that you'll never never need it 
One headline why believe it ? 
Everybody wants to rule the world 

All for freedom and for pleasure 
Nothing ever lasts forever 
Everybody wants to rule the world”
Album cover[1]





[1] Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Everybody_Wants_to_Rule_the_World. Accessed 30 July 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Over my shoulder: Mike & The Mechanics: 1995: Lyrics and Video

*

I guess I’m just ‘looking back over my shoulder.’(Just talking about my generation!)





“Looking back over my shoulder
I can see that look in your eye
I never dreamed it could be over
I never wanted to say goodbye

Looking back over my shoulder
With an aching deep in my heart
I wish that we were starting over
Oh instead of drifting so far apart

Everybody told me you were leaving
Funny I should be the last to know
Baby please tell me that I'm dreaming
I just never want to let you go

Looking back over my shoulder
I can see that look in your eye
Turning my heart over and over
I never wanted to say goodbye

I don't mind everybody laughing
But it's enough to make a grown man cry
Cos I can feel you slipping through my fingers
I don't even know the reason why

Every day it's a losing battle
Just to smile and hold my head up high
Could it be that we belong together
Baby won't you give me one more try
One more try

Looking back over my shoulder
I can see that look in your eye
I never dreamed it could be over
I never wanted to say goodbye

Looking back over my shoulder
Oh with an aching feeling inside
Cutting me up, deeper and deeper
Fills me with a sadness that I can't hide

Looking back over my shoulder
I can see that look in your eye
I never dreamed no it could be over
I never wanted to say goodbye

Looking back over my shoulder
I can see that look in your eye”

Album cover[1]




[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Over_My_Shoulder_(Mike_%2B_The_Mechanics_song). Accessed 30 July2013

----------


## vieome

Ali Campbell of UB 40 vs Beatles hard days night

----------

Citizen X (30-Jul-13)

----------


## pmbguy



----------

Citizen X (30-Jul-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> Ali Campbell of UB 40 vs Beatles hard days night


A very good afternoon to you Vieome :Big Grin: 

I like it :Thumbup: ! Ali Campbell remains true to his intial formulae of paying tribute to the artists who influenced him. It would be tragic if The Beatles were not part of his list of icons. I Love The Beatles. Their music cheers me up! I still listen to the Beatles on a regular basis...

----------


## Citizen X

> 


What is the connection if any between Oasis the band and Fools Garden the band?? :Confused:

----------


## Citizen X

*UB40: Homely girl: 1989: Lyrics and Video*



This song serves as a time-machine of sorts for me in that it takes me right back to 1989…




“It must have broke your poor little heart
When the boys used to say,
you looked better in the dark.
But now they'd give all they learnt in school
To be somewhere in the dark with you

The teacher would ask the questions
And you, would always raise your hand
But somehow you never got your turn
And my eyes would fill with water, inside I'd burn

Homely girl, you used to be so lonely
You're a beautiful woman oh yes you are
Homely girl you used to be so lonely
You're a beautiful woman oh yeah

There was a boy who used to sit beside you
Who'd like to hold that place his whole life through
Oooh you were beautiful to me
You had a heart no one could ever see, oh yes you did

Homely girl, you used to be so lonely
You're a beautiful woman oh homely girl

I was the only one who offered
To carry your books
Took all the stares and laughter
And the dirty looks
Cause I saw then what they see now
They all want to ask you for a date
They don't know how, they don't know how

Homely girl, you used to be so lonely
You're a beautiful woman oh yeah
Homely girl you used to be so lonely
You're a beautiful woman, ooh yea, ooh hoo
You're a beautiful wIt must have broke your poor little heart
When the boys used to say,
you looked better in the dark.
_But now they'd give all they learnt in school
To be somewhere in the dark with you_

The teacher would ask the questions
And you, would always raise your hand
But somehow you never got your turn
And my eyes would fill with water, inside I'd burn

Homely girl, you used to be so lonely
You're a beautiful woman oh yes you are
Homely girl you used to be so lonely
You're a beautiful woman oh yeah

There was a boy who used to sit beside you
Who'd like to hold that place his whole life through
Oooh you were beautiful to me
You had a heart no one could ever see, oh yes you did

Homely girl, you used to be so lonely
You're a beautiful woman oh homely girl

I was the only one who offered
To carry your books
Took all the stares and laughter
And the dirty looks
Cause I saw then what they see now
They all want to ask you for a date
They don't know how, they don't know how

Homely girl, you used to be so lonely
You're a beautiful woman oh yeah
Homely girl you used to be so lonely
You're a beautiful woman, ooh yea, ooh hoo
You're a beautiful woman”
Album cover[1]

*See next post
*[1] Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homely_Girl. Accessed 30 July 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Chi-Lites :Homely Girl: 1974
*
In 1974 the UB’s were young and frequented the many dancehalls in and around Birmingham. It was this version of ‘Homely Girl,’ that would inspire them in 1989 to re-do the song..

----------

pmbguy (31-Jul-13), vieome (30-Jul-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Pet Shop Boys: Suburbia: 1986 Lyrics and Video
*






“Suburbia
where the suburbs met utopia
where the suburbs met utopia

Lost in the high street, where the dogs run
roaming suburban boys
Mother's got her hairdo to be done
She says they're too old for toys
Stood by the bus stop with a felt pen
in this suburban hell
and in the distance a police car
to break the suburban spell

Let's take a ride
and run with the dogs tonightin suburbia
You can't hide
Run with the dogs tonight
in suburbia

Break the window by the town hall
Listen! A siren screams
there in the distance like a roll call
of all the suburban dreams

Let's take a ride
and run with the dogs tonight
in suburbia
You can't hide
run with the dogs tonight
in suburbia

I only wanted something else to do but hang around
I only wanted something else to do but hang around

It's on the front page of the papers
This is their hour of need
Where's a policeman when you need one
to blame the colour TV?

Let's take a ride
and run with the dogs tonight
in suburbia
You can't hide
run with the dogs tonight
in suburbia

Suburbia
where the suburbs met utopia
What kind of dream was this
so easy to destroy?
And who are we to blame
for the sins of the past?
These slums of the future?
Suburbia
where the suburbs met utopia
suburbia.”

Suburbia
where the suburbs met utopia
where the suburbs met utopia

Lost in the high street, where the dogs run
roaming suburban boys
Mother's got her hairdo to be done
She says they're too old for toys
Stood by the bus stop with a felt pen
in this suburban hell
and in the distance a police car
to break the suburban spell

Let's take a ride
and run with the dogs tonightin suburbia
You can't hide
Run with the dogs tonight
in suburbia

Break the window by the town hall
Listen! A siren screams
there in the distance like a roll call
of all the suburban dreams

Let's take a ride
and run with the dogs tonight
in suburbia
You can't hide
run with the dogs tonight
in suburbia

I only wanted something else to do but hang around
I only wanted something else to do but hang around

It's on the front page of the papers
This is their hour of need
Where's a policeman when you need one
to blame the colour TV?

Let's take a ride
and run with the dogs tonight
in suburbia
You can't hide
run with the dogs tonight
in suburbia

Suburbia
where the suburbs met utopia
What kind of dream was this
so easy to destroy?
And who are we to blame
for the sins of the past?
These slums of the future?
suburbia
where the suburbs met utopia
suburbia
where the suburbs met utopia.”

Album cover[1]



[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suburbia_(song). Accessed 31 July 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Whigfield: Think of you: 1995: Lyrics and Video

*

Gender neutral music: The feminine is deemed to be the masculine. 






“I got me feeling
It Never was part of me
You got me reeling
Right into the heart of me
Don t keep me waiting
Cos I need your body tonight

I got me thinking
My life it was ending
And when I was sinking
I found me a friend and now
You got me singing
I need you beside me tonight - oh

When I think of you
I feel like flying
Like a dream come true
Bad times are dying
When I think of you
I need your body tonight

With your affection
My life isn’t the same
'Cos it's like resurrection
I'm calling your name
And you're close to perfection
And I need your body tonight - oh

I got me thinking
My life it was ending
And I was sinking
I found me a friend and now
You got me singing
I need you beside me tonight - oh

When I think of you - oh
When I think of you - oh
When I think of you
I need your body tonight

Da be da da - dee dee dee da da da
Da ba da da da - dee dee dee da da da
Da ba da da - I need your body tonight” 



Album cover[1]

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Think_of_You_(Whigfield_song). Accessed 31 July 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Whigfield: Sexy eyes: 1996: Lyrics and Video



**



*“Ooh ooh aah aah sexy eyes 
I'm gonna take you to paradise 
Hey hey my my can't you see 
You were born to dance with me 

Ooh ooh aah aah sexy eyes 
You know I'm never gonna tell you lies 
Hey hey my my look at me 
You got me felling free 

Na na na................. sexy eyes 
Na na na................. sexy eyes 

Ooh ooh aah aah sexy eyes 
I'm gonna take you to paradise 
Hey hey my my can't you see 
You were born to dance with me 

Ooh ooh aah aah hold me tight 
Yes i guess you got me hypnotized 
Hey hey my my don't you know 
I'm gonna love you so - oh yeah 

Sexy eyes - with your sexy sexy eyes 
Sexy eyes - with your sexy sexy eyes 
Sexy eyes - with your sexy sexy eyes 
Sexy eyes - with your sexy sexy eyes 

Na na na................. sexy eyes 
Na na na................. sexy eyes 

Ooh ooh aah aah sexy eyes 

Hey hey my my look at me 
You got me feeling free - ooh aah 

Ooh ooh aah aah sexy eyes 

Hey hey my my look at me 
You got me feeling free 

Sexy eyes 
Na na na................. sexy eyes 
Na na na................. sexy eyes”
Album cover[1]

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sexy_Eyes_(Whigfield_song). Accessed 31 July 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Millie Vanilli: Girl you know it’s true: 1989: Lyrics and Video (even though they lip synced )

*
This group had great potential it’s beyond me why they lip synced!





*“Girl You Know It's True* is a 1989 album that was the U.S. debut of pop groupMilli Vanilli.In 1989, the majority of songs from Milli Vanilli's Europe-only release _All or Nothing_ were repackaged and retitled _Girl You Know It's True_. Following the scandal that revealed that Rob Pilatus and Fab Morvan did not sing on their album exposed by Los Angeles Times journalist Chuck Philips,Arista Records dropped the act from its roster and deleted their album and its masters from their catalog, making it one of the largest-selling albums to ever be taken out of print. Following the series of stories by L.A. Times journalist Chuck Philips, the Academy revoked their Grammy. *This was the first time a Grammy was ever rescinded.”[1]

*
“I'm in love with you, girl, 'cause you're on my mind
You're the one I think about most every time
And when you pack a smile in everything you do
Don't you understand, girl, this love is true?
You're soft, succulent, so sweet and thin
That's kind of like a vision upon your skin
It lightens up my day, and that's oh so true
Together we're one separated we're two
To make you all mine, all mine is my desire
'Cause you contain a quality, you that I admire
You're pretty plain and simple, you rule my world so try to understand
I'm in love, girl
I'm in so love, girl
I'm just in love, girl, and this is true
Girl, you know it's true
Ooh, ooh, ooh, I love you
Yes, you know it's true
Ooh, ooh, ooh I love you
Girl, you know it's true
My love is for you
Girl, you know it's true
My love is for you
This is some sort of thing, girl, I can't explain
My emotions starts up when I hear your name
Maybe your sweet, sweet voice would ring in my ear
Then delay my system when you are near
Come with your positive emotion, love-making enjoyin'
That's for me to bust it's like a girl and a boy
These feelings I get I often wonder why
So I thought I might discuss this, girl, just you and I
Now what you're wearing I don't care, as I've said before
No reason that I like you, girl, just for what you are
If I said I'd think about it, you rule my world so try to understand
I'm in love, girl
I'm in so love, girl
I'm just in love girl, and this is true
Girl, you know it's true
Ooh, ooh, ooh I love you
Yes, you know it's true
Ooh, ooh, ooh I love you
Girl, you know it's true
My love is for you
Girl, you know it's true
My love
Girl, you know it's true
Ooh, ooh, ooh I love you
Yes, you know it's true
Ooh, ooh, ooh I love you.” 


Album cover[2]

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Girl_You_Know_It's_True. Accessed 31 July 2013




[2] Supra n1

----------


## pmbguy

*I almost reported this post. Vanash you went too far this time
*




> *Whigfield: Sexy eyes: 1996: Lyrics and Video
> 
> Attachment 3760
> 
> **
> 
> 
> 
> *“Ooh ooh aah aah sexy eyes 
> ...

----------


## Citizen X

> *I almost reported this post. Vanash you went too far this time
> *


I take it this song bring back some explosive memories :Cool: 
 :Stick Out Tongue: 
"To the extreme I rock a mic like a vandal
Light up a stage and wax a chump like a candle."

----------


## Citizen X

*Vanilla Ice:Ice Ice Baby: 1990: Lyrics and Video

*
*In 1990 I was a teenager, so this song was really big for my friends and I. I can recall how we tried in earnest to dress like Vanilla Ice and have the same hairstyle even if tons of gel would do the trick…*



“Yo VIP let's kick it
Ice ice baby
Ice Ice baby
All right stop collaborate and listen
Ice is back with my brand new invention
Something grabs a hold of me tightly
Flow like a harpoon daily and nightly
Will it ever stop yo I don't know
Turn off the lights and I'll glow
To the extreme I rock a mic like a vandal
Light up a stage and wax a chump like a candle
Dance go rush to the speaker that booms
I'm killing your brain like a poisonous mushroom
Deadly when I play a dope melody
Anything less than the best is a felony
Love it or leave it you better gang way
You better hit bull's eye the kid don't play
If there was a problem yo I'll solve it
Check out the hook while my DJ revolves it

Ice ice baby vanilla
Ice ice baby vanilla
Ice ice baby vanilla
Ice ice baby vanilla

Now that the party is jumping
With the bass kicked in and the vegas are pumpin'
Quick to the point to the point no faking
I'm cooking MC's like a pound of bacon
Burning them if you ain't quick and nimble
I go crazy when I hear a cymbal
And a hi-hat with a souped up tempo
I'm on a roll and it's time to go solo
Rollin' in my 5.0
With my rag-top down so my hair can blow
The girlies on standby waving just to say hi
Did you stop no I just drove by
Kept on pursuing to the next stop
I busted a left and I'm heading to the next block
The block was dead
Yo so I continued to A1A Beachfront Avenue
Girls were hot wearing less than bikinis
Rockman lovers driving Lamborghinis
Jealous 'cause I'm out getting mine
Shay with a guage and Vanilla with a nine
Ready for the chumps on the wall
The chumps acting ill because they're so full of eight balls
Gunshots rang out like a bell
I grabbed my nine all I heard were shells
Falling on the concrete real fast
Jumped in my car slammed on the gas
Bumper to bumper the avenue's packed
I'm trying to get away before the jackers jack
Police on the scene you know what I mean
They passed me up confronted all the dope fiends
If there was a problem yo I'll solve it
Check out the hook while my DJ revolves it


Ice ice baby vanilla
Ice ice baby vanilla
Ice ice baby vanilla
Ice ice baby vanilla

Take heed 'cause I'm a lyrical poet
Miami's on the scene just in case you didn't know it
My town that created all the bass sound
Enough to shake and kick holes in the ground
'Cause my style's like a chemical spill
Feasible rhymes that you can in-vision and feel
Conducted and formed
it's a hell of a concept
We make it hype and you want to step with this
Shay plays on the fade, slice like a ninja
Cut like a razor blade so fast other DJs say damn
If my rhyme was a drug I'd sell it by the gram
Keep my composure when it's time to get loose
Magnetized by the mic while I kick my juice
If there was a problem yo I'll solve it
Check out the hook while D-Jay revolves it

Ice ice baby vanilla
Ice ice baby (oh-oh) vanilla
Ice ice baby vanilla
Ice ice baby vanilla ice

Yo man let's get out of here
Word to your mother
Ice ice baby too cold
Ice ice baby too cold too cold
Ice Ice baby too cold too cold
Ice ice baby too cold too cold.” 



Album Cover[1]

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice_Ice_Baby. Accessed 31 July 2013

----------

pmbguy (31-Jul-13)

----------


## pmbguy

Just kidding about sexy eyes, I kind of like it a bit, but wont freely admit it in public, I got a street cred to uphold yo


Anyway, hope you like

Check out how he is Gyrating on stage, it was almost unheard of before for a musician to do that. Back then it was seen as way way to sexual and inappropriate. In many tv shows they would only film from his shoulders up. Listen to the girls!

----------

Citizen X (31-Jul-13)

----------


## pmbguy



----------

Citizen X (31-Jul-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Toto: Hold the line: 1978: Lyrics and Video

*





“It's not in the way that you hold me 
It's not in the way you say you care 
It's not in the way you've been treating my friends 
It's not in the way that you stayed till the end 
It's not in the way you look or the things that you say that you'll do 

Hold the line, love isn't always on time, oh oh oh 
Hold the line, love isn't always on time, oh oh oh 

It's not in the words that you told me, girl 
It's not in the way you say you're mine, ooh 
It's not in the way that you came back to me 
It's not in the way that your love set me free 
It's not in the way you look or the things that you say that you'll do 


love isn't always on time 

Hold the line, love isn't always on time - 
Love isn't always, love isn't always on time 
Hold the line, love isn't always on time, love isn't always on time 
Love isn't always on time, love isn't always on time, oh oh oh.”

Album cover[1]





[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hold_the_Line. Accessed 31 July 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Paul Simon: You can call me Al: 1986: Lyrics and Video

*





“A man walks down the street
He says, “Why am I soft in the middle now?
Why am I soft in the middle?
The rest of my life is so hard
I need a photo opportunity
I want a shot at redemption
Don’t want to end up a cartoon
In a cartoon graveyard”
Bonedigger, bonedigger
Dogs in the moonlight
Far away my well-lit door
Mr. Beerbelly, Beerbelly
Get these mutts away from me
You know I don’t find this stuff
Amusing anymore

If you’ll be my bodyguard
I can be your long-lost pal
I can call you Betty
And Betty, when you call me
You can call me Al
A man walks down the street
He says, “Why am I short of attention?
Got a short little span of attention
And, woe my nights are so long
Where’s my wife and family?
What if I die here?
Who’ll be my role model
Now that my role model is
Gone gone?”
He ducked back down the alley
With some roly-poly little bat-faced girl
All along along
There were incidents and accidents
There were hints and allegations
If you’ll be my bodyguard
I can be your long -ost pal
I can call you Betty
And Betty, when you call me
You can call me Al
Call me Al
A man walks down the street
It’s a street in a strange world
Maybe it’s the third world
Maybe it’s his first time around
He doesn’t speak the language
He holds no currency
He is a foreign man
He is surrounded by the sound, the sound
Cattle in the marketplace
Scatterlings and orphanages
He looks around, around
He sees angels in the architecture
Spinning in infinity
He says, “Amen!” and “Hallelujah!”
If you’ll be my bodyguard
I can be your long-lost pal
I can call you Betty
And Betty, when you call me
You can call me Al
Call me
Na na na na …
If you’ll be my bodyguard
I can be your long lost pal
I can call you Betty.”


Album cover[1]








[1] Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/You_Can_Call_Me_Al. Accessed 31 July 2013

----------

pmbguy (31-Jul-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*The Bangles: Eternal Flame: 1989: Lyrics and Video

*



 
“Close your eyes, give me your hand, darling
Do you feel my heart beating
Do you understand
Do you feel the same
Am I only dreaming
Is this burning an eternal flame

I believe it's meant to be, darling
I watch you when you are sleeping
You belong with me
Do you feel the same
Am I only dreaming
Or is this burning an eternal flame

Say my name
Sun shines through the rain
A whole life so lonely
And then come and ease the pain
I don't want to lose this feeling, oh

Say my name
Sun shines through the rain
A whole life so lonely
And then come and ease the pain
I don't want to lose this feeling, oh

Close your eyes, give me your hand
Do you feel my heart beating
Do you understand
Do you feel the same
Am I only dreaming
Or is this burning an eternal flame

Close your eyes, give me your hand, darling
Do you feel my heart beating
Do you understand
Do you feel the same
Am I only dreaming
Is this burning an eternal flame

Close your eyes, give me your hand, darling
Do you feel my heart beating
Do you understand
Do you feel the same
Am I only dreaming, ah
An eternal flame

Close your eyes, give me your hand, darling'
Do you feel my heart beating
Do you understand
Do you feel the same
Am I only dreaming, ah
Is this burning an eternal flame.”

Album cover[1]




[1] Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eternal_Flame_(song). Accessed 1989

----------


## pmbguy

Red Hot Chili Peppers Lyrics

Californication


Psychic spies from China
Try to steal your mind's elation
Little girls from Sweden
Dream of silver screen quotations
And if you want these kind of dreams
It's Californication

It's the edge of the world
And all of western civilization
The sun may rise in the East
At least it settles in the final location
It's understood that Hollywood
sells Californication

Pay your surgeon very well
To break the spell of aging
Celebrity skin is this your chin
Or is that war your waging

[Chorus:]
First born unicorn
Hard core soft porn
Dream of Californication
Dream of Californication

Marry me girl be my fairy to the world
Be my very own constellation
A teenage bride with a baby inside
Getting high on information
And buy me a star on the boulevard
It's Californication

Space may be the final frontier
But it's made in a Hollywood basement
Cobain can you hear the spheres
Singing songs off station to station
And Alderon's not far away
It's Californication

Born and raised by those who praise
Control of population everybody's been there
and
I don't mean on vacation

[Chorus]

Destruction leads to a very rough road
But it also breeds creation
And earthquakes are to a girl's guitar
They're just another good vibration
And tidal waves couldn't save the world
From Californication

Pay your surgeon very well
To break the spell of aging
Sicker than the rest
There is no test
But this is what you're craving

[Chorus]

----------

Citizen X (31-Jul-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*The Contours: Do you Love me(Now that I can Dance): 1962: Lyrics and Dirty Dancing Movie Clip

*





"You broke my heart 
'Cause I couldn't dance 
You didn't even want me around 
And now I'm back, to let you know 
I can really shake 'em down 

Do you love me? (I can really move) 
Do you love me? (I'm in the groove) 
Ah do you love? (Do you love me) 
Now that I can dance (dance) 

Watch me now, oh (work, work) 
Ah, work it all baby (work, work) 
Well, you're drivin' me crazy (work, work) 
With a little bit of soul now (work) 

I can mash-potatoe (I can mash-potatoe) 
And I can do the twist (I can do the twist) 
Now tell me baby (tell me baby) 
Mmm, do you like it like this (do you like it like this) 
Tell me (tell me) 
Tell me 

Do you love me? (Do you love me) 
Now, do you love me? (Do you love me) 
Now, do you love me? (Do you love me) 
Now that I can dance (dance) 

Watch me now, oh (work, work) 
Ah, shake it up, shake it (work, work) 
Ah, shake 'em, shake 'em down (work, work) 
Ah, little bit of soul now (work) 

(work, work) 
Ah, shake it, shake it baby (work, work) 
Ah, you're driving me crazy (work, work) 
Ah, don't get lazy (work) 

I can mash-potatoe (I can mash-potatoe) 
And I can do the twist (I can do the twist) 
Well now tell me baby (tell me baby) 
Mmm, do you like it like this (do you like it like this) 
Tell me (tell me) 
Tell me 

Do you love me? (Do you love me?) 
Now, do you love me? (Do you love me?) 
Now, do you love me? (Do you love me?) 
(Now, now, now) 

(work, work) 
Ah, I'm working hard baby (work, work) 
Well, you're driving me crazy (work, work) 
And don't you get lazy (work) 

(work, work) 
Ah, hey hey baby (work, work) 
Well, you're driving me crazy (work, work) 
And don't you get lazy (work).”

Album cover[1]

See next post for original video..






[1]Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Do_You_...t_I_Can_Dance). Accessed 31 July 2013

----------


## Citizen X

The original? But of course :Cool:

----------

pmbguy (31-Jul-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Irene Cara: What a feeling: 1983: Lyrics and Video


*





 “First when there's nothing
But a slow glowing dream
That your fear seems to hide
deep inside your mind
All alone I have cried
Silent tears full of pride
In a world made of steel
Made of stone
Well, I hear the music
Close my eyes
Feel the rhythm
Wrap around
Take a hold of my heart
What a feeling
Being’s believing'
I can have it all
Now I'm dancing for my life
Take your passion
And make it happen
Pictures come alive
You can dance right through your life
Now I hear the music
close my eyes
I am rhythm
in a flash
It takes hold of my heart
What a feeling
Being’s believing'
I can have it all
Now I'm dancing for my life
Take your passion
And make it happen
Pictures come alive
Now I'm dancing through my life
What a feeling
What a feeling
(I am music now)
Being’s believing'
(I am rhythm now)
Pictures come alive
You can dance right through your life
What a feeling
(You can really have it all)
What a feeling
(Pictures come alive when I call)
I can have it all
(I can really have it all)
Have it all
(Pictures come alive when I call)
(Call, call, call, call)
(What a feeling)
I can have it all
(Being’s Believing')
Being’s believing'
(Take your passion)
(Make it happen)
Make it happen
(What a feeling)
What a feeling
(Being’s believing')”

Album cover[1]

 



[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flashdance..._What_a_Feeling. Accessed 31 July 2013

----------


## Citizen X

Percy Sledge: Come softly: 1968: Lyrics and Video




“Come softly, darling
Come softly, darling
Come softly, darling
Come softly, darling
Come softly, darling
Come to me, stay
You're my obsession
For ever and a day
I want, want you to know
I love, I love you so
Please hold, hold me so tight
All through, all through the night
I speak softly, darling
Hear what I say
I love you always
Always, always
I've waited, waited so long
For your kisses and your love
Please come, come to me
From up, from up above
I want, want you to know
(Come softly, darling)
I love you I love you so
(Come softly, darling)
I need, need you so much
(Come softly)
Wanna feel your warm touch.”

----------


## Citizen X

*Phil Collins and Marilyn Martin: Separate lives: 1985: Lyrics and Video*







“You called me from the room in your hotel
All full of romance for someone that you met
And telling me how sorry you were, leaving so soon
And that you miss me sometimes when you're alone in your room
Do I feel lonely too?

You have no right to ask me how I feel
You have no right to speak to me so kind
We can't go on, holding on to time
So far now we're go on living separate lives

Well I held on to let you go
And if you lost your love for me, you never let it show
There was no way to compromise
So now we're living
(Now we're living)
Separate lives

Ooh, it's so typical, love leads to isolation
So you build that wall
(Build that wall)
Yes, you build that wall
(You build that wall)
And you make it stronger

No, you have no right to ask me how I feel
You have no right to speak to me so kind
Some day I might find myself looking in your eyes
(I just might)
But for now, we'll go on living separate lives
Yes for now, we'll go on living separate lives
Separate lives” 
Album cover[1]



[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Separate_Lives. Accessed 1 August 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Cliff Richards: We don’t talk anymore: 1979: Lyrics and Video

*





“Used to think that life was sweet
Used to think we were so complete
I can't believe you'd throw it away

Used to feel we had it made
Used to feel we could sail away
Can you imagine how I feel today?

Well, it seems a long time ago
You were the lonely one
Now it comes to letting go
You are the only one
Do you know what you've done?

It's so funny how we don't talk anymore
It's so funny, why we don't talk anymore?
But I ain't losing sleep and I ain't counting sheep
It's so funny how we don't talk anymore
Oh, we don't talk, ooh

Well, it really doesn't matter to me
I guess your leaving was meant to be
It's down to you now, you wanna be free

Well, I hope you know which way to go
You're on your own again
Don't come crying to me when you're the lonely one
Remember what you've done

Oh, it's so funny how we don't talk anymore
It's so funny, why we don't talk anymore?
But I ain't losing sleep and I ain't counting sheep
No, no, no

It's so funny how we don't talk anymore, anymore
Oh, we don't talk anymore
Ooh, we don't talk anymore

But I ain't, no, losing sleep
No, I ain't counting sheep
No, no, no, no
It's so funny how we don't talk anymore, anymore
Oh, we don't talk, oh, we don't talk.” 


Album cover[1]

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/We_Don't_Talk_Anymore. Accessed 1 August 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Fairground attraction: Perfect: 1988: Lyrics and Video

*
*

*

“I don't want half-hearted love affairs
I need someone who really cares.
Life is too short to play silly games
I've promised myself I won't do that again.

It's got to be perfect
It's got to be worth it
yeah.
Too many people take second best
Well I won't take anything less
It's got to be
yeah
perfect.

Young hearts are foolish
they make such mistakes
They're much too eager to give their love away.
Well
I have been foolish too many times
Now I'm determined I'm gonna get it right.

It's got to be perfect...

Young hearts are foolish
they make such mistakes

It's got to be perfect...

It's got to be
yeah
worth it
it's got to be perfect.”

Album cover[1]




[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Perfect_(Fairground_Attraction_song). Accessed 1 August 2013

----------


## pmbguy



----------


## Citizen X

*Fairground Attraction: Find my love: 1988: Lyrics and Video*




“Cats are crying', gates are slamming'
The wind is howling' 'round the house tonight
I'm as lonely as a boat out on the sea
When the night is black and the tide is high
Oh, on nights like these, feel like falling' to my knees
Feel like calling' heaven please

Find my love
Find my love
Find my love
Find my love

Well I turn the dial on my radio trying to find an all-night station
I want to hear a song I know, song about my situation
Oh oh, on nights like these, feel like falling' to my knees
Feel like calling' heaven please

Find my love
Find my love
Find my love
Find my love

Somewhere out there there must be a boy for this girl
Could be anywhere, could be next door or the other side of the world
Call up my radio, give them my number
Tell them to put it out on the air

There must be someone
There must be someone like me
Sitting' lonely as a boat out there
Oh oh, on nights like these, feel like falling' to my knees
Feel like calling heaven please

Find my love
Find my love
Find my love
Find my love

Oh, find my love
Find my love
Find my love

Oh, find my love
Find my love
Find my love
Find my love
Find my love
Find my love

Find my love
Find my love
Find my love
Find my love

Do I have to find my love?
Find my love
Find my love.”

----------


## Citizen X

> 


A masterpiece :Cool:

----------


## vieome

Jimmy Cliff - Many Rivers to Cross

----------

Citizen X (01-Aug-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> Jimmy Cliff - Many Rivers to Cross


See next post :Cool:

----------


## Citizen X

*UB40: Many rivers to cross: 1983: Lyrics and Video

*

The UB’s faced a similar problem that many of us reggae fans face! The music is by and large spiritual music. The next question is therefore: who is your higher power? The UB’s understanding of God was not the Rastafarian Jah _but rather Jesus Christ_.
Since Jimmy Cliff did inspire them, they seen a niche, they too could remain authentic to reggae by still praising God, but the God of their understanding.

*This video puts things into nice perspective!*







“Many rivers to cross
But I can't seem to find my way over
Wandering I am lost as I travel along
The white cliffs of Dover

Many rivers to cross and it's only my will
That keeps me alive
I've been licked, washed up for years
And I merely survive because of my pride

And this loneliness won't leave me alone
It's such a drag to be on your own
My woman left and she didn't say why
Well, I guess, I've got to try

Many rivers to cross but just where to begin
I'm playing for time
There'll be times when I'll find myself
Thinking of committing some dreadful crime

I've got many rivers to cross
But I can't seem to find my way over
Wandering, I am lost as I travel along
The white cliffs of Dover

Many rivers to cross and it's only my will
That keeps me alive
I've been licked, washed up for years
And I merely survive because of my pride

And this loneliness won't leave me alone
It's such a drag to be on your own
My woman left and she didn't say why
Well, I guess, I've got to try

I've got many rivers to cross
But I can't seem to find my way over
Wandering I am lost as I travel along
The white cliffs of Dover

'Cause I've got many, many rivers to cross
Wandering I am lost as I travel along
I've got many rivers to cross.”




Album cover[1]




[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Labour_of_Love. Accessed 1 August 2013

----------


## vieome

Stephen Marley 
Africa

Not so old but great track

----------


## Citizen X

*Byran Adams and Melanie C: When you gone: 1998: Lyrics and Video

*
*
This song is 15 years old! I’d say that makes it a classic! A trip to 1998? Shall we….*
 :Cool: *

*

“Yeah, I'm trying to concentrate
But all I can think of is you
Well, the phone don't ring cause my friends ain't home
I'm tired of being all alone
Got the TV on
Cause the radio's playing songs that remind me of you 
Baby when you're gone
I realize I'm in love
Days go on and on
And the nights just seem so long
Even food don't taste that good
Drink ain't doing what it should
Things just feel so wrong
Baby when you're gone
I've been driving up and down these streets
Trying to find somewhere to go
Yeah, I'm looking for a familiar face
But there's no one I know
Oh this is torture, this is pain
It feels like I'm gonna go insane
I hope you're coming back real soon
Cause I don't know what to do
Baby when you're gone (When you're gone)
I realize I'm in love
Days go on and on (On and on)
And the nights just seem so long
Even food don't taste that good
Drink ain't doing what it should
Things just feel so wrong
Baby when you're gone
Don't go, don't go...
Baby when you're gone (When you're gone)
I realize I'm in love (So in love)
Days go on and on
And the nights just seem so long
Even food don't taste that good
Drink ain't doing what it should
Things just feel so wrong (So wrong)
Baby when you're gone
Baby when you're gone
Baby when you're gone.”
Album cover[1]

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/When_You're_Gone_(Bryan_Adams_song). Accessed 1 August 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Phil Collins and Phillip Bailey: Easy Lover: 1984: Lyrics and Video

*







She'll get a hold on you, believe it
She's like no other
Before you know it you'll be on your knees

She's an easy lover
She will take your heart but you won't feel it
She's like no other
And I'm just trying to make you see

She's the kind of girl you dream of
Dream of keeping hold of
You'd better forget it
You'll never get it

'Cause she will play around and leave you
Leave you and deceive you
You better forget it
Oh, you'll regret it, ooh yeah

Now don't try to change her, just leave it, leave it
Get out quick cos seeing is believing
It's the only way you'll ever know, oh

She's an easy lover
She'll get a hold on you, believe it
She's like no other
Before you know it you'll be on your knees

She's an easy lover
She will take your heart but you won't feel it
She's like no other
And I'm just trying to make you see

You're the one that wants to hold her
Hold her and control her
You'd better forget it
You'll never get it

'Cause she'll say there's no other
Till she finds another
You better forget it
Oh, you'll regret it

And don't try to change her, just leave it, just leave it
You're not the only one, seeing is believing
It's the only way you'll ever know, oh

Don't try to change her, just leave it, leave it
You're not the only one, ooh seeing is believing
It's the only way you'll ever know, oh

She's an easy lover
She'll get a hold on you, believe it
She's like no other
Before you know it you'll be on your knees

She's an easy lover
She'll take your heart but you won't feel it
She's like no other
I'm just trying to make you see

Yeah
Yeah
Yeah.”


Album cover[1]




[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Easy_Lover. Accessed 1 August 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*The Jacksons: Can you feel it: 1980: Lyrics and Videos
*






“Can you feel it, can you feel it, can you feel it

If you look around
The whole world is coming together now, yeah
Can you feel it, can you feel it, can you feel it

Feel it in the air
The wind is taking it everywhere, yeah
Can you feel it, can you feel it, can you feel it

All the colors of the world should be
Lovin' each other wholeheartedly
Yes, it's all right
Take my message to your brother and tell him twice

Spread the word and try to teach the man
Who's hating his brother, when hate won't do
'Cause we're all the same
Yes, the blood inside of me is inside of you

And now tell me, can you feel it, can you feel it, can you feel it
Now tell me, can you feel it, can you feel it, can you feel it
Yeah, yeah

Sing out loud
Because we want to make a crowd, yeah
Touch a hand and sing a sound so pure, salvation rings

Tell me, can you feel it, can you feel it, can you feel it
Can you feel it, can you feel it, can you feel it

All the children of the world should be
Loving each other wholeheartedly
Yes, it's all right
Take my message to your brother and tell him twice

Take the news to the marching men
Who are killing their brothers, when death won't do
'Cause we're all the same
Yes, the blood inside of me is inside of you
And tell me

Can you feel it, can you feel it, can you feel it
Can you feel it, can you feel it, can you feel it

Every breath you take
Is someone's death in another place
Every healthy smile
Is hunger and strife to another child

But the stars do shine
In promising salvation, is near this time
Can you feel it now
So sisters and brothers, show we know how

Can you feel it, can you feel it, can you feel it
Can you feel it, can you feel it, can you feel it

All the children of the world should be
Loving each other wholeheartedly
Yes, it's all right
Take my message to your brother and tell him twice

Take the news to the marching men
Who are killing their brothers, when death won't do
'Cause we're all the same
Yes, the blood inside my veins is the same
Now tell me

Can you feel it, can you feel it, can you feel it
Can you feel it, can you feel it, can you feel it.” 
Album cover[1]

[1] Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Can_You_Feel_It. Accessed 1 August 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Jacksons: ABC:1970: Lyrics and Video

*





“A buh-buh buh buh-buh

You went to school to learn, girl
Things you never, never knew before
Like I before E except after C
And why two plus two makes four

Now now now, I'm gonna teach you [(teach you, teach you)]
All about love, dear [(all about love)]
Sit yourself down, take a seat
All you gotta do is repeat after me

ABC, easy as 123
As simple as do re mi
ABC, 123, baby, you and me girl

ABC, easy as 123
As simple as do re mi
ABC, 123, baby, you and me girl

Come on, let me love you just a little bit
Come on, let me love you just a little bit
I'm a going to teach how to sing it out
Come on, come one, come on
Let me show you what it's all about

Reading, writing and arithmetic
Are the branches of the learning tree
But without the roots of love every day, girl
Your education ain't complete

T-T-T-Teacher's gonna show you [(show you, show you)]
How to get an A
Spell "me" "you", add the two
Listen to me baby, that's all you gotta do

ABC, easy as 123
As simple as do re mi
ABC, 123, baby, you and me girl

ABC, easy as 123
As simple as do re mi
ABC, 123, baby, you and me

Sit down, girl
I think I love you
No, get up, girl
Show me what you can do

Shake it, shake it, baby, come on now
Shake it, shake it, baby, ooo oooh
Shake it shake it, baby, huh
123, baby, oo ooh
ABC, baby, nah nah!
Do re mi, baby, huh!
That's how easy love can be

123, baby
ABC, baby
Do re mi, baby
That's how easy love can be

It's easy, it's easy like counting up to three
Sing a simple melody
That's how easy love can be
I'm a gonna teach you how to sing it loud
Come on, come on, come on
Lemme show you what it's all about

ABC, it's easy, it's like counting up to three
Sing a simple melody
That's how easy love can be
I'm a gonna teach you how to sing it loud
Sing it loud, sing it, go, sing it, go sing it
ABC, it's easy as 123.” 
Album cover[1]



[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ABC_(song). Accessed 1 August 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Pink Floyd: Another brick in the wall part 2: 1979: Lyrics and Video

*




When we grew up and went to school
There were certain teachers who would
Hurt the children in any way they could
By pouring their derision upon anything we did
And exposing every weakness
However carefully hidden by the kids
But in the town, it was well known
When they got home at night, their fat and
Psychopathic wives would thrash them
Within inches of their lives.

We don't need no education 
We don't need no thought control
No dark sarcasm in the classroom
Teacher leave them kids alone
Hey! Teacher! Leave them kids alone!
All in all it's just another brick in the wall
All in all you're just another brick in the wall

(With kids)
We don't need no education 
We don't need no thought control
No dark sarcasm in the classroom
Teacher leave us kids alone
Hey! Teacher! Leave us kids alone!
All in all it's just another brick in the wall
All in all you're just another brick in the wall.”

Album cover[1]

[1] Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Wall. Accessed 2 August 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Pink Floyd: Mother: 1979: Lyrics and Video

*





“Mother do you think they'll drop the bomb
Mother do you think they'll like the song
Mother do you think they'll try to break my balls
Ooooh aah, Mother should I build a wall
Mother should I run for president
Mother should I trust the government
Mother will they put me in the firing line
Ooooh aah, is it just a waste of time

Hush now baby, baby don't you cry
Mama's gonna make all of your
Nightmares come true
Mama's gonna put all of her fears into you
Mama's gonna keep you right here
Under her wing
She won't let you fly but she might let you sing
Mama will keep baby cosy and warm
Ooooh Babe Ooooh Babe Ooooh Babe
Of course Mama's gonna help build the wall

Mother do think she's good enough for me
Mother do think she's dangerous to me
Mother will she tear your little boy apart
Oooh aah, mother will she break my heart

Hush now baby, baby don't you cry
Mama's gonna check out all your girl friends for you
Mama won't let anyone dirty get through
Mama's gonna wait up till you get in
Mama will always find out where
You've been
Mamma's gonna keep baby healthy and clean
Ooooh Babe Ooooh Babe Ooooh Babe
You'll always be a baby to me
Mother, did it need to be so high.”


Album cover[1]











[1] Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Wall. Accessed 2 August 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*LL Cool J: Mama said knock you out: 1990: Lyrics and Video

Attachment 3782*






“C'mon man

And with the local DDC news, LL Cool J with a triumphant comeback
but tonite...

Don't call it a comeback I been here for years
I'm Rockin' my peers Puttin' suckers in fear
Makin' the tears rain down like a monsoon
Listen to the bass go boom
Explosions, overpowerin'
Over the competition, I'm towerin'
Records shock When I drop
these lyrics That'll make you call the cops
Don't you dare stare
You betta move Don't ever compare
me to the rest They'll all get sliced and diced
Competition's payin' the price

I'm gonna knock you out
*Mama said knock you out*
I'm gonna knock you out
Mama said knock you out
I'm gonna knock you out
Mama said knock you out
I'm gonna knock you out
Mama said knock you out

Don't you call this no regular jam
I'm gonna rock this land
I'm gonna take this itty-bitty world by storm
And I'm just getting warm
Just like Mohammad Ali, they called him Cassius
Watch me bash this
Beat like a skull Dontcha know I gotta beef wit'
Why don't you rip with
me, the maniac psycho
Cuz when I pull out my jammy, get ready cuz it might go
Blauh! How do you like me now?
The ripper will not allow
you to get wit' Mr. Smith don't risk
Listen to my gear shift.
I'm blastin', outlastin'
Colors like shaft, so you could say I'm shaftin'
Old English filled my mind
and I came up with the funky rhyme

I'm gonna knock you out
Mama said knock you out
I'm gonna knock you out
Mama said knock you out
I'm gonna knock you out
Mama said knock you out
I'm gonna knock you out
*Mama said knock you out*

Breakdown!

Gangsta Boogie Gangsta Boogie
Gangsta Boogie Gangsta Boogie
Gangsta Boogie Gangsta Boogie
Gangsta Boogie Gangsta Boogie
Gangsta Boogie Gangsta Boogie
Gangsta Boogie Gangsta Boogie
Gangsta Boogie Gangsta Boogie
Gangsta Boogie Gangsta Boogie

Shadow boxin' when I heard you on the radio
Uh - I just don't know
What made You forget that I was raw
But now I gotta new toy
I'm going insane Frontin' the hurricane
Releasin' pain
Lettin' you know You can't gain or maintain
Unless you say my name
Rippin' Killin' Diggin' and drillin' a hole
pass the ol' goal

I'm gonna knock you out
Mama said knock you out
I'm gonna knock you out
Mama said knock you out
I'm gonna knock you out
Mama said knock you out
I'm gonna knock you out
Mama said knock you out

Shotgun blasts are heard
When I rip and kill at will
The man of the hour, tower of power
I will devour
I'm gonna tie you up and let you understand
That I'm not your average man
When I gotta jammy in my hand
Damn
Ooh
Listen to the way I slay your crew
Damage Damage
Damage Damage
Destruction, terror and mayhem
Pass me a sissy, and suckas I'll slay him
Farmers (WHAT) Farmers (WHAT)
I'm ready! (WE'RE READY) I think I'm gonna bomb a
Town (GET DOWN) Don't you never, ever
Pull my lever
'Cause I explode
And my nine is easy to load
I gotta thank God
'Cause he gave me the strength to rock
Hard... knock you out

I'm gonna knock you out
Mama said knock you out
I'm gonna knock you out
Mama said knock you out
I'm gonna knock you out
Mama said knock you out
I'm gonna knock you out
Mama said knock you out.” 



Album cover[1]

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mama_Said_Knock_You_Out. Accessed 2 August 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Pet Shop Boys: What have I done to deserve this?:1987: Lyrics and Video

*




“You always wanted a lover
I only wanted a job
I've always worked for my living
How I'm I gonna get through?
How I'm I gonna get through?

I come here looking for money
(Got to have it)
and end up leaving with love
Now you've left me with nothing
(Can't take it)
How I'm I gonna get through?
How I'm I gonna get through?

*I bought you drinks, I brought you flowers
I read your books and talked for hours
Every day so many drinks
such pretty flowers, so tell me
What have I, what have I, what have I done to deserve this?
*What have I, what have I, what have I done to deserve this?
What have I, what have I, what have I...

Since you went away I've been hanging around
I've been wondering why I'm feeling down
You went away, it should make me feel better
but I don't know how I'm gonna get through
How I'm gonna get through

You always wanted me to be something I wasn't
You always wanted too much
Now I can do what I want to forever
How I'm I gonna get through?
How I'm I gonna get through?

At night, the people come and go
They talk too fast and walk too slow
Chasing time from hour to hour
I pour the drinks and crush the flowers
What have I, what have I, what have I done to deserve this?
What have I, what have I, what have I done to deserve this?
What have I, what have I, what have I...

Since you went away I've been hanging around
I've been wondering why I'm feeling down
You went away, it should make me feel better
but I don't know how I'm gonna get through
How I'm gonna get through

We don't have to fall apart, we don't have to fight
We don't need to go to hell and back every night
We could make a deal

What have I done to deserve this?”



Album cover[1]

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/What_Have_I_Done_to_Deserve_This%3F_(song). Accessed 2 August 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Pet Shop Boys: West End Girls:1984: Lyrics and Video


*




“Sometimes you're better off dead
There's a gun in your hand and it's pointing at your head
You think you're mad, too unstable
Kicking in chairs and knocking down tables
In a restaurant in a West End town
Call the police, there's a madman around
Running down underground
To a dive bar in a West End town

In a West End town, a dead-end world
The East End boys and West End girls
In a West End town, a dead-end world
The East End boys and West End girls
West End girls

Too many shadows, whispering voices
Faces on posters, too many choices
If, when, why, what, how much have you got?
Have you got it, do you get it, if so, how often?
And which do you choose, a hard or soft option?
(How much do you need?)

In a West End town, a dead-end world
The East End boys and West End girls
In a West End town, a dead-end world
The East End boys and West End girls
West End girls
West End girls

(How much do you need?)

In a West End town, a dead-end world
The East End boys and West End girls
Ooh, West End town, a dead-end world
East End boys, West End girls
West End girls.”



Album cover[1]




[1] Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/West_End_Girls. Accessed 2 August 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Pet Shop Boys: Always on my mind: 1987: Lyrics and Video*




 
“Maybe I didn't treat you
Quite as good as I should
Maybe I didn't love you
Quite as often as I could
Little things I should have said and done
I never took the time

You were always on my mind
You were always on my mind

Maybe I didn't hold you
All those lonely, lonely times
And I guess I never told you
I'm so happy that you're mine
If I made you feel second best
I'm so sorry I was blind

You were always on my mind
You were always on my mind

Tell me, tell me that your sweet love hasn't died
Give me, one more chance to keep you satisfied, satisfied

Little things I should have said and done
I just never took the time
You were always on my mind
You were always on my mind

Tell me, tell me that your sweet love hasn't died
Give me, one more chance to keep you satisfied

You were always on my mind
You were always on my mind
You were always on my mind
You were always on my mind
You were always on my mind
You were always on my mind

Maybe I didn't treat you
Quite as good as I should
Maybe I didn't love you
Quite as often as I could
Maybe I didn't hold you
All those lonely, lonely times
And I guess I never told you
I'm so happy that you're mine.”

----------


## pmbguy

Ladies and Gentlemen of the class of ’99 
If I could offer you only one tip for the future, sunscreen would be 
it. The long term benefits of sunscreen have been proved by 
scientists whereas the rest of my advice has no basis more reliable 
than my own meandering 
experience…I will dispense this advice now. 
Enjoy the power and beauty of your youth; oh nevermind; you will not 
understand the power and beauty of your youth until they have faded. 
But trust me, in 20 years you’ll look back at photos of yourself and 
recall in a way you can’t grasp now how much possibility lay before 
you and how fabulous you really looked….You’re not as fat as you 
imagine. 
Don’t worry about the future; or worry, but know that worrying is as 
effective as trying to solve an algebra equation by chewing 
bubblegum. The real troubles in your life are apt to be things that 
never crossed your worried mind; the kind that blindside you at 4pm 
on some idle Tuesday. 
Do one thing everyday that scares you 
Sing 
Don’t be reckless with other people’s hearts, don’t put up with 
people who are reckless with yours. 
Floss 
Don’t waste your time on jealousy; sometimes you’re ahead, sometimes 
you’re behind…the race is long, and in the end, it’s only with 
yourself. 
Remember the compliments you receive, forget the insults; if you 
succeed in doing this, tell me how. 
Keep your old love letters, throw away your old bank statements. 
Stretch 
Don’t feel guilty if you don’t know what you want to do with your 
life…the most interesting people I know didn’t know at 22 what they 
wanted to do with their lives, some of the most interesting 40 year 
olds I know still don’t. 
Get plenty of calcium. 
Be kind to your knees, you’ll miss them when they’re gone. 
Maybe you’ll marry, maybe you won’t, maybe you’ll have children,maybe 
you won’t, maybe you’ll divorce at 40, maybe you’ll dance the funky 
chicken on your 75th wedding anniversary…what ever you do, don’t 
congratulate yourself too much or berate yourself either – your 
choices are half chance, so are everybody else’s. Enjoy your body, 
use it every way you can…don’t be afraid of it, or what other people 
think of it, it’s the greatest instrument you’ll ever 
own.. 
Dance…even if you have nowhere to do it but in your own living room. 
Read the directions, even if you don’t follow them. 
Do NOT read beauty magazines, they will only make you feel ugly. 
Get to know your parents, you never know when they’ll be gone for 
good. 
Be nice to your siblings; they are the best link to your past and the 
people most likely to stick with you in the future. 
Understand that friends come and go,but for the precious few you 
should hold on. Work hard to bridge the gaps in geography and 
lifestyle because the older you get, the more you need the people you 
knew when you were young. 
Live in New York City once, but leave before it makes you hard; live 
in Northern California once, but leave before it makes you soft. 
Travel. 
Accept certain inalienable truths, prices will rise, politicians will 
philander, you too will get old, and when you do you’ll fantasize 
that when you were young prices were reasonable, politicians were 
noble and children respected their elders. 
Respect your elders. 
Don’t expect anyone else to support you. Maybe you have a trust fund, 
maybe you have a wealthy spouse; but you never know when either one 
might run out. 
Don’t mess too much with your hair, or by the time you're 40, it will 
look 85. 
Be careful whose advice you buy, but, be patient with those who 
supply it. Advice is a form of nostalgia, dispensing it is a way of 
fishing the past from the disposal, wiping it off, painting over the 
ugly parts and recycling it for more than 
it’s worth. 
But trust me on the sunscreen…

----------


## Citizen X

> *Millie Vanilli: Girl you know its true: 1989: Lyrics and Video (even though they lip synced )
> 
> Attachment 3761*
> This group had great potential its beyond me why they lip synced!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See next post :Cool:

----------


## Citizen X

The original music video of ‘Girl you know it’s true,’ that caused so much controversy because they lip synced!

I think that Milli Vanilli were good performers in that they entertained you

----------


## Citizen X

*Maria McKee: Show me heaven: 1990: Lyrics and Video

*
*Gender neutral music: The feminine is deemed to be the masculine and vice versa*
When a songwriter uses ‘heaven,’ as a metaphor for love, you can be certain of one thing, they mean business!






“There you go flashing fever from your eyes
Hey baby, come over here and shut them tight
I'm not denying, we're flying' above it all
Hold my hand, don't let me fall
You've such amazing grace, I've never felt this way

Oh, show me heaven
Cover me, leave me breathless
Oh, show me heaven please

Here I go, I'm shaking' just like the breeze
Hey baby, *I need your hand to steady me*
I'm not denying, I'm frightened as much as you
Though I'm barely touching you
I've shivers down my spine and it feels divine

Oh, show me heaven
Cover me, leave me breathless
Oh, show me heaven please

If you know what it's like to dream a dream
Baby, hold me tight and let this be
Oh, cover me, leave me breathless
Oh, heaven please

Show me heaven
Cover me, leave me breathless
Oh, heaven please

Show me heaven
Cover me, leave me breathless.” 


Album cover[1]

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Show_Me_Heaven. Accessed 3 August 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Belinda Carlisle: Heaven is a place on Earth: 1987: Lyrics and Video

*
*
Gender neutral music: The feminine is deemed to be the masculine and vice versa*

When a songwriter uses ‘heaven,’ as a metaphor for love, you can be certain of one thing, they mean business!





“Ooh, baby, do you know what that's worth?
Ooh, heaven is a place on earth
They say in heaven love comes first
We'll make heaven a place on earth
Ooh, heaven is a place on earth

When the night falls down
I wait for you and you come around
And the world's alive
With the sound of kids on the street outside

When you walk into the room
You pull me close and we start to move
And we're spinning' with the stars above
And you lift me up in a wave of love

Ooh, baby, do you know what that's worth?
Ooh, heaven is a place on earth
They say in heaven love comes first
We'll make heaven a place on earth
Ooh, heaven is a place on earth

When I feel alone
I reach for you and you bring me home
When I'm lost at sea
I hear your voice and it carries me

In this world we're just beginning
To understand the miracle of living
Baby, I was afraid before
I'm not afraid anymore

Ooh, baby, do you know what that's worth?
Ooh, heaven is a place on earth
They say in heaven love comes first
We'll make heaven a place on earth
Ooh, heaven is a place on earth

Heaven
Heaven
Heaven

In this world we're just beginning
To understand the miracle of living
Baby, I was afraid before
I'm not afraid anymore

Ooh, baby, do you know what that's worth?
Ooh, heaven is a place on earth
They say in heaven love comes first
We'll make heaven a place on earth
Ooh, heaven is a place on earth

Ooh, heaven is a place on earth
Ooh, heaven is a place on earth
Ooh, heaven is a place on earth
Ooh, heaven is a place on earth
Ooh, heaven is a place on earth.” 
Album cover[1]



[1] Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heaven_Is_a_Place_on_Earth. Accessed 3 August 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*The Corrs: Run Away: 1995: Lyrics and Video

*
*
Gender neutral music: The feminine is deemed to be the masculine and vice versa*




“Say it's true
There's nothing like me and you
I'm not alone
Tell me you feel it too

And I would run away
I would run away
Yeah
Yeah
I would run away
I would run away with you

Because I have fallen in love with you
No
Never
I'm never gonna stop falling in love with you

Close the door
Lay down upon the floor
And by candlelight make love to me through the night

'Cause I have run away
I have run away
Yeah
Yeah
I have run away
Run away
I have run away with you

Because I have fallen in love with you
(Fallen in love)
No
Never
I'm never gonna stop falling in love with you

With you

And I would run away
I would run away
Yeah
Yeah
I would run away
(Run away)
I would run away with you
(Yeah)

Because I have fallen in love with you
(Fallen in love)
No
Never
I'm never gonna stop falling in love with you

I have fallen in love with you
(Fallen in love)
No
Never
I'm never gonna stop falling in love with you

With you my love
With you

(With you)
(With you).”


Album cover[1]




[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runaway_(The_Corrs_song). Accessed 3 August 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Spandau Ballet:True:1983:Lyrics and Video
*






“So true funny how it seems
Always in time, but never in line for dreams
Head over heels when toe to toe
This is the sound of my soul
This is the sound

*I bought a ticket to the world
But now I've come back again
Why do I find it hard to write the next line?
Oh, I want the truth to be said

*I know this much is true
I know this much is true

With a thrill in my head and a pill on my tongue
*Listening to Marvin all night long*
Dissolve the nerves that have just begun
This is the sound of my soul
This is the sound

Always slipping from my hands
Sand's a time of it's own
Take your seaside arms and write the next line
Oh, I want the truth to be known

I know this much is true
I know this much is true

I bought a ticket to the world
But now I've come back again
Why do I find it hard to write the next line?
Oh, I want the truth to be said

I know this much is true
I know this much is true
This much is true

This much is true
This much is true

This much is true
This much is true
I know, I know, I know this much is true

This much is true
This much is true

This much is true
This much is true
I know, I know, I know this much is true

This much is true
This much is true

This much is true
This much is true

This much is true
This much is true
I know this much is true

This much is true
This much is true
Come on, come on, come on, yeah

This much is true
This much is true
Oh I say, ooh I say come on

This much is true
This much is true.”


Album cover[1]



[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/True_(Spandau_Ballet_song). Accessed 4 August 2013

----------

pmbguy (04-Aug-13)

----------


## pmbguy

Men At Work

Downunder 

(Songwriters: Strykert, Ronald Graham / Hay, Colin James)


Traveling in a fried-out combie
On a hippie trail, head full of zombie
I met a strange lady, she made me nervous
She took me in and gave me breakfast
And she said,

"Do you come from a land down under?
Where women glow and men plunder?
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover."

Buying bread from a man in Brussels
He was six-foot-four and full of muscles
I said, "Do you speak-a my language?"
He just smiled and gave me a vegemite sandwich
And he said,

"I come from a land down under
Where beer does flow and men chunder
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover."



Lyin' in a den in Bombay
With a slack jaw, and not much to say
I said to the man, "Are you trying to tempt me
Because I come from the land of plenty?"
And he said,

"Do you come from a land down under? 
Where women glow and men plunder?
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover."
Yeah!

Living in a land down under
Where women glow and men plunder
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover!

Living in a land down under
Where women glow and men plunder
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover!

----------

Citizen X (04-Aug-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> Men At Work
> 
> Downunder 
> 
> (Songwriters: Strykert, Ronald Graham / Hay, Colin James)
> 
> 
> Traveling in a fried-out combie
> On a hippie trail, head full of zombie
> ...


This song is not just cool, it’s super cool :Cool:  :Slayer:  :Thumbup: ! This is the epitome of “Old School Music is cool!”
I do, however, prefer the original music video..
_See next post_

----------


## Citizen X

Men at work: Down under: 1981: Lyrics and original Video






“Traveling in a fried-out combie
On a hippie trail, head full of zombie
I met a strange lady, she made me nervous
She took me in and gave me breakfast
And she said,

"Do you come from a land down under?
Where women glow and men plunder?
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover."

Buying bread from a man in Brussels
He was six-foot-four and full of muscles
I said, "Do you speak-a my language?"
He just smiled and gave me a vegemite sandwich
And he said,

"I come from a land down under
Where beer does flow and men chunder
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover."



Lyin' in a den in Bombay
With a slack jaw, and not much to say
I said to the man, "Are you trying to tempt me
Because I come from the land of plenty?"
And he said,

"Do you come from a land down under? 
Where women glow and men plunder?
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover."
Yeah!

Living in a land down under
Where women glow and men plunder
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover!

Living in a land down under
Where women glow and men plunder
Can't you hear, can't you hear the thunder?
You better run, you better take cover!”
Album art[1]




[1]Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Down_Under_(song). Accessed 4 August 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Bruce Hornsby and the Range: 1986: The way it is: Lyrics and Video

*








“Standing in line marking time
Waiting for the welfare dime
'Cause they can't buy a job
The man in the silk suit hurries by
As he catches the poor ladies' eyes
Just for fun he says, "Get a job"

That's just the way it is
Some things will never change
That's just the way it is
Ah but don't you believe them

Said, hey little boy you can't go where the others go
'Cause you don't look like they do
Said, hey old man how can you stand
To think that way, did you really think about it
Before you made the rules?

He said, "Son, that's just the way it is
Some things will never change
That's just the way it is
Ah but don't you believe them"

That's just the way it is
That's just the way it is

Well they passed a law in '64
To give those who ain't got a little more
But it only goes so far
Because the law don't change another's mind
When all it sees at the hiring time
Is the line on the color bar, no, no, no

That's just the way it is
Some things will never change
That's just the way it is
That's just the way it is, it is, it is, it is.”



*Album cover[1]*


[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Way_It_Is_(song). Accessed 4 August 2013

----------

Blurock (05-Aug-13)

----------


## pmbguy



----------

Blurock (05-Aug-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Midnight Oil: Beds are burning:1987: Lyrics and Video

*




 “Out where the river broke
The blood-wood and the desert oak
Holden wrecks and boiling diesels
Steam in forty five degrees

The time has come
To say fair's fair
To pay the rent
To pay our share
The time has come 
A fact's a fact
It belongs to them
Let's give it back

How can we dance when our earth is turning
How do we sleep while our beds are burning
How can we dance when our earth is turning
How do we sleep while our beds are burning

The time has come
To say fair's fair
To pay the rent, now
To pay our share

Four wheels scare the cockatoos
From Kintore East to Yuendemu
The western desert lives and breathes
In forty five degrees

The time has come
To say fair's fair
To pay the rent
To pay our share
The time has come 
A fact's a fact
It belongs to them
Let's give it back

How can we dance when our earth is turning
How do we sleep while our beds are burning
How can we dance when our earth is turning
How do we sleep while our beds are burning

The time has come
To say fair's fair
To pay the rent, now
To pay our share
The time has come 
A fact's a fact
It belongs to them
We gonna give it back

How can we dance when our earth is turning
How do we sleep while our beds are burning.”

Album cover[1]

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beds_Are_Burning. Accessed 4 August 2013

----------


## pmbguy



----------

Citizen X (05-Aug-13)

----------


## Blurock

You guys are posting such good music!

I really enjoyed Little Red Rooster. Imagine, Mick is now 70! Must be the music that keeps him young.

----------


## Citizen X

> You guys are posting such good music!
> 
> I really enjoyed Little Red Rooster. Imagine, Mick is now 70! Must be the music that keeps him young.


"Forever young, I want to be forever young!"

I agree, music is a formulae  that keeps you young at heart.

----------


## Citizen X

*The Buggles: Video killed the radio star: 1979: Lyrics and Video

*
I suppose ‘Video did kill the radio star!’





“I heard you on the wireless back in '52
Lying awake intently tuning in on you
If I was young it didn't stop you coming through
(Oh-a-oh)

*They took the credit for your second symphony
Rewritten by machine on new technology
And now I understand the problems you can see
*
(Oh-a-oh)
I met your children
(Oh-a-oh)
What did you tell them?

Video killed the radio star video killed the radio star
Pictures came and broke your heart
(Oh-a-a-a oh)

And now we meet in an abandoned studio
We hear the playback and it seems so long ago
And you remember the jingles used to go:

(Oh-a-oh)
You were the first one
(Oh-a-oh)
You were the last one

Video killed the radio star video killed the radio star
In my mind and in my car
We can't rewind, we've gone too far


(Video killed the radio star video killed the radio star)
In my mind and in my car
We can't rewind, we've gone too far
Pictures came and broke your heart
Put the blame on VTR...

(You are the radio star you are the radio star video killed the radio star video killed the radio star video killed the radio star video killed the radio star)
You are the radio star
(Video killed the radio star video killed the radio star)
You are the radio star
(Video killed the radio star video killed the radio star)
You are the radio star
(Video killed the radio star video killed the radio star)
You are the radio star

(Oh-a-oh, oh-a-oh)”
Album cover[1]



[1] Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Video_Killed_the_Radio_Star. Accessed 5 August 2013

----------

pmbguy (05-Aug-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Maurice Williams & the Zodiacs: Stay: 1960: Lyrics and movie clip: Dirty Dancing
*




“(Stay) 
A-a-a-a-ah, just a little bit longer 
(Please) 
Please, please, please, please 
Tell me you're going to 

Now, how your daddy don't mind 
And your mommy don't mind 
If we have another dance 
Yeah, just one more 
One more time 

Oh, won't you stay 
Just a little bit longer 
Please let me hear 
You say that you will 
Say you will 

Won't you press your sweet lips 
To mine 
Won't you say you love me 
All of the time 

(Stay) 
Just a little bit longer 
(Please) 
Please, please, please, please 
Tell me you're going to 

Come on, come on, come on and ... yey-yey-yeh 
Come on, come on, come on and stay-yey-yey-yeh 
Come on, come on, come on and stay, woops! 
Come on, come on, come on.”

----------


## Dave A

> *The Buggles: Video killed the radio star: 1979: Lyrics and Video
> 
> *
> I suppose ‘Video did kill the radio star!’


Indeed!

And the song's place in history was ultimately assured when it was the first music video played on MTV.
Yes - the very first.

MTV knew from the outset the writing was on the wall.

----------

Citizen X (06-Aug-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Bill Medley & Jennifer Warnes: Time of my life:1987: Lyrics and movie clip from Dirty Dancing

*





“Now I've had the time of my life 
No I never felt like this before 
Yes I swear it's the truth 
And I owe it all to you 
'Cause I've had the time of my life 
And I owe it all to you 

I've been waiting for so long 
Now I've finally found someone 
To stand by me 
We saw the writing on the wall 
As we felt this magical 
Fantasy 

Now with passion in our eyes 
There's no way we could disguise it 
Secretly 
So we take each other's hand 
'Cause we seem to understand 
The urgency 
Just remember 

You're the one thing 
I can't get enough of 
So I'll tell you something 
This could be love because 

I've had the time of my life 
No I never felt this way before 
Yes I swear it's the truth 
And I owe it all to you 

Hey, baby 

With my body and soul 
I want you more than you'll ever know 
So we'll just let it go 
Don't be afraid to lose control, no 
Yes I know what's on your mind 
When you say, "Stay with me tonight" 
Just remember 

You're the one thing 
I can't get enough of 
So I'll tell you something 
This could be love because 

I've had the time of my life 
No I never felt this way before 
Yes I swear it's the truth 
And I owe it all to you 


But I've had the time of my life 
And I've searched through every open door 
Till I found the truth 
And I owe it all to you 


Now I've had the time of my life 
No I never felt this way before 
Yes I swear it's the truth 
And I owe it all to you 

I've had the time of my life 
No I never felt this way before 
Yes I swear it's the truth 
And I owe it all to you 

'Couse I've had the time of my life 
And I've searched through every open door 
Till I found the truth 
And I owe it all to you.”
Album cover[1]





[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/(I've_Had)_The_Time_of_My_Life. Accessed 6 August 2013

----------


## pmbguy



----------


## Citizen X

> 


*Chuck Berry: Teenage Wedding: You can never tell: 1964*


“It was a teenage wedding, and the old folks wished 'em well

You could see that Pierre did truly love the mademoiselle
And now the young monsieur and madame have rung the chapel bell
"C'est la vie," say the old folks, "It goes to show you never can tell"





They furnished off an apartment with a two room Roebuck sale

The coolerator was crammed with TV dinners and ginger ale
But when Pierre found work, the little money comin' worked out well
"C'est la vie," say the old folks, "It goes to show you never can tell"


They had a hi-fi phono, boy, did they let it blast

Seven hundred little records, all blues, rock, rhythm and jazz
But when the sun went down, the volume went down as well "C'est la vie," say the old folks, "It goes to show you never can tell"


They bought a souped up jitney, 'twas a cherry red '53

They drove it down to New Orleans to celebrate their anniversary
It was there that Pierre was wedded to the lovely mademoiselle
"C'est la vie," say the old folks, "It goes to show you never can tell"


They had a teenage wedding, and the old folks wished them well

You could see that Pierre did truly love the mademoiselle
And now the young monsieur and madame have rung the chapel bell
"C'est la vie," say the old folks, "It goes to show you never can tell" “

----------


## Citizen X

*Starship: Nothing gonna stop us now: 1987: Lyrics and Video

*





“Looking' in your eyes i see a paradise
this world that I’ve found is too good to be true
standing' here beside ya, want so much to give you
this love in my heart that I’m feeling' for you
Let 'em say we're crazy, I don't care about that
put your hand in my hand, baby, don't ever look back
let the world around us just fall apart
baby, we can make it if we're heart-to-heart
And we can build this dream together
standing strong forever
nothing's gonna stop us now
and if this world runs out of lovers
we'll still have each other
nothing's gonna stop us, nothing's gonna stop us now, whoa no
I'm so glad I found you, I’m not gonna lose you
whatever it takes, I will stay here with you
take you to the good times, see you through the bad times
whatever it takes is what I’m gonna do
Let 'em say we're crazy, what do they know?
put your arms around me, baby, don't ever let go
let the world around us just fall apart
baby, we can make it if we're heart-to-heart
And we can build this dream together
standing strong forever
nothing's gonna stop us now
and if this world runs out of lovers
we'll still have each other
nothing's gonna stop us, nothing's gonna stop us, ooh
All that I need is you
all that I ever need
all that I want to do
is hold you forever, forever and ever


And we can build this dream together
standing strong forever
nothing's gonna stop us now
and if this world runs out of lovers
we'll still have each other
nothing's gonna stop us, nothing's gonna stop us
Build this dream together
standing strong forever
nothing's gonna stop us now
and if this world runs out of lovers
we'll still have each other
nothing's gonna stop us now
And we can build this dream together
standing strong forever
nothing's gonna stop us now
and if this world runs out of lovers
we'll still have each other
nothing's gonna stop us, nothing's gonna stop us.”

Album cover[1]




[1] Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nothing's_Gonna_Stop_Us_Now. Accessed 7 August 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Joe Cocker and Jennifer Warnes: Up where we belong: 1982: Lyrics and Video

*






“Who knows what tomorrow brings
In a world, few hearts survive
All I know is the way I feel
When it's real, I keep it alive

The road is long, there are mountains in our way
But we climb a step every day

Love lift us up where we belong
Where the eagles cry, on a mountain high
Love lift us up where we belong
Far from the world below, up where the clear wind blow

Some hang on to "used to be"
Live their lives, looking behind
All we have is here and now
All our life, out there to find

The road is long, there are mountains in our way
But we climb them a step every day

Love lift us up where we belong
Where the eagles cry, on a mountain high
Love lift us up where we belong
Far from the world below, up where the clear winds blow

Time goes by
No time to cry
Life's you and I
Alive today

Love lift us up where we belong
Where the eagles cry, on a mountain high
Love lift us up where we belong
Far from the world below, up where the clear winds blow.”



Album cover[1]




[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Up_Where_We_Belong. Accessed 7 August 2013

----------


## pmbguy

Johnny Cash

Ring of Fire 

Love is a burning thing
And it makes a fiery ring
Bound by wild desire
I fell into a ring of fire
I fell into a burning ring of fire
I went down, down, down and the flames went higher
And it burns, burns, burns, the ring of fire
The ring of fire
I fell into a burning ring of fire
I went down, down, down and the flames went higher
And it burns, burns, burns, the ring of fire
The ring of fire
The taste of love is sweet
When hearts like ours meet
I fell for you like a child
Oh, but the fire went wild
I fell into a burning ring of fire
I went down, down, down and the flames went higher
And it burns, burns, burns, the ring of fire
The ring of fire
I fell into a burning ring of fire
I went down, down, down and the flames went higher
And it burns, burns, burns, the ring of fire
The ring of fire
And it burns, burns, burns, the ring of fire
The ring of fire
The ring of fire
The ring of fire

----------

Citizen X (07-Aug-13)

----------


## pmbguy

http://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct...50500085,d.ZWU

----------


## Citizen X

> http://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct...50500085,d.ZWU


Johnny Cash: I walk the line: 1956: Lyrics and Video







I keep a close watch on this heart of mine
I keep my eyes wide open all the time
I keep the ends out for the tie that binds
Because you're mine, I walk the line

I find it very, very easy to be true
I find myself alone when each day's through
Yes, I'll admit that I'm a fool for you
Because you're mine, I walk the line

As sure as night is dark and day is light
I keep you on my mind both day and night
And happiness I've known proves that it's right
Because you're mine, I walk the line

You've got a way to keep me on your side
You give me cause for love that I can't hide
For you I know I'd even try to turn the tide
Because you're mine, I walk the line

I keep a close watch on this heart of mine
I keep my eyes wide open all the time
I keep the ends out for the tie that binds
Because you're mine, I walk the line.

Album cover[1]













[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Walk_the_Line. Accessed 11 August 2013

----------

pmbguy (12-Aug-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*UB40: Grooving: 1989: Lyrics and Video*

My mental predisposition? I guess, I’m just grooving, Grooving out on life!










“I get my kicks from watching people

Running to and fro
And if you ask them where they're going
Half of the don't know
They're the ones who think I'm crazy
But they don't realize


That I'm just groovin', groovin'

Grooving out on life
I'm just groovin' ooh groovin'
groovin' till I die


I see a river flowing by me

Heading for the sea
I get a feeling deep inside me
It's so good to be free
I've got sunshine in the daytime
And moonlight every night
And I'm just groovin' 

I see a river flowing by me

Heading for the sea
I get a feeling deep inside me
It's so good to be free
I've got sunshine in the daytime
And moonlight every night
And I'm just groovin' 

That I'm just groovin', groovin'

Grooving out on life
I'm just groovin' ooh groovin'
groovin' till I die.”

----------


## Citizen X

*Keith Sweat and Athena Cage: Nobody: 1996: Lyrics and Video

*





(Keith)
“I want to tease you
I want to please you 
I want to show you baby
That I need you

I want your body
'Till the very last drop
I want you to holler
When you want me to stop

And who can love you like me (nobody)
Who can sex you like me (nobody)
Who can treat you like me now, baby (nobody)
Nobody, baby (nobody)
And who can do it like me (nobody)
And who can give you what you need (nobody)
Who can do you all night long (nobody)
Nobody, baby (nobody)

(Athena)
I want the night
For me and you
So come here baby
And let me do it to you

Don't be afraid
'Cuz I won't bite
I promise to give it to you
Just the way you like

And who can love you like me (nobody)
Who can sex you like me (nobody)
Who can lay your body down (nobody)
Nobody, baby (nobody)
And who can treat you like me (nobody)
Who can give you what you need (nobody)
And who can do you all night long (nobody)
Nobody, baby (nobody)
And the band keeps playing on

(Both)
On, on, on, and on, on
On, on, on, and on, on
On, on, on, and on, on
Nobody, baby
On, on, on, and on, on
On, on, on, and on, on
On, on, on, and on, on
Nobody baby

I want you right now for my lover
Oh yes I do
Place no one above you 
Oh yes I do
If you need love
I'll be right
I'll be right there, baby
Oh yes I will
Oh yes I will baby
Oh yes I will baby

And who will love you like me (nobody)
Who can sex your body like me baby (nobody)
Who can do it like me, baby (nobody)
No, no, no (nobody)
Who can lay you down just like me (nobody)
Who can kiss you all over your body, baby (nobody)”


Album cover[1]

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nobody_(Keith_Sweat_song). Accessed 12 August 2013

----------


## pmbguy

THE OFFSPRING



"Pretty Fly (For A White Guy)"
Give it to me baby. Uh-huh. Uh-huh.
Give it to me baby. Uh-huh. Uh-huh.
Give it to me baby. Uh-huh. Uh-huh.
And all the girls say I'm pretty fly
For a white guy.
Uno, dos, tres, cuatro, cinco, cinco, seis.

You know it's kind of hard
Just to get along today.
Our subject isn't cool,
But he fakes it anyway.
He may not have a clue;
And he may not have style.
But everything he lacks
Well he makes up in denial.

So don't debate, a player straight
You know he really doesn't get it anyway.
He's gonna play the field, and keep it real.
For you no way, for you no way.
So if you don't rate, just overcompensate.
At least you'll know you can always go on Ricki Lake.
The world needs wannabe's.
So (Hey! Hey!) do that brand new thing.

Give it to me baby. Uh-huh. Uh-huh.
Give it to me baby. Uh-huh. Uh-huh.
Give it to me baby. Uh-huh. Uh-huh.
And all the girls say I'm pretty fly
For a white guy.

He needs some cool tunes
Not just any will suffice.
But they didn't have Ice Cube
So he bought Vanilla Ice.
Now cruising in his Pinto, he sees homies as he pass.
But if he looks twice
They're gonna kick his lily ass.

So don't debate, a player straight
You know he really doesn't get it anyway.
He's gonna play the field, and keep it real.
For you no way, for you no way.
So if you don't rate, just overcompensate.
At least you'll know you can always go on Ricki Lake.
The world loves wannabe's.
So (Hey! Hey!) do that brand new thing

Now he's getting a tattoo.
Yeah he's gettin' ink done.
He asked for a '13', but they drew a '31'.
Friends say he's trying too hard
And he's not quite hip.
But in his own mind
He's the dopest trip.

Give it to me baby. Uh-huh. Uh-huh.
Give it to me baby. Uh-huh. Uh-huh.
Give it to me baby. Uh-huh. Uh-huh.
Uno, dos, tres, cuatro, cinco, cinco, seis.

So don't debate, a player straight
You know he really doesn't get it anyway.
He's gonna play the field, and keep it real.
For you no way, for you no way.
So if you don't rate, just overcompensate.
At least you'll know you can always go on Ricki Lake.
The world needs wannabe's.
Oh the world loves wannabe's.
So let's get some more wannabe's.
And (Hey! Hey!) do that brand new thing.

----------

Citizen X (12-Aug-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Inner Circle: Sweat: 1993: Lyrics and Video

*





“I've been watching you
A la la la la long, a la la la la long long li long long long
C'mon
A la la la la long, a la la la la long long li long long long
Hey

Standing across the room I saw you smile
I said I want to talk to yo-o-ou, for a little while
But before I make my move my emotions start running wild
My tongue gets tied and that's no lie
I'm looking in your eyes, I'm looking in you big brown eyes
Ooh yeah, and I've got this to say to you, hey

Girl, I want to make you sweat, sweat till you can't sweat no more
And if you cry out, I'm gonna push it some more
Girl, I want to make you sweat, sweat till you can't sweat no more
And if you cry out, I'm gonna push it, push it, push it some more

A la la la la long, a la la la la long long li long long long
C'mon
A la la la la long, a la la la la long long li long long long, ooh

So I said to myself, "If she loves me or not?
But the dreads done know that love is his to get
With a little bit of this and a little bit of that
The lyrics goes on the attack, my tongue gets tied and that's no lie
I'm looking in your eyes, I'm looking in your big brown eyes
Ooh girl, and I've got this to say to you, hey

Girl, I want to make you sweat, sweat till you can't sweat no more
And if you cry out, I'm gonna push it some more
Girl, I want to make you sweat, sweat till you can't sweat no more
And if you cry out, I'm gonna push it, push it, push it some more

A la la la la long, a la la la la long long li long long long
Ooh, yeah
A la la la la long, a la la la la long long li long long long
One more time

A la la la la long, a la la la la long long li long long long
Sing it
A la la la la long, a la la la la long long li long long long
Hey

Woo, woo, woo, woo, wee, yeah, eyes
I'm lookin' in your big brown eyes, ooh yeah
And I've got this to say to you, hey

Girl, I want to make you sweat, sweat till you can't sweat no more
And if you cry out, I'm gonna push it some more
Girl, I want to make you sweat, sweat till you can't sweat no more
And if you cry out, I'm gonna push it, push it, push it some more

A la la la la long, a la la la la long long li long long long
Yeah
A la la la la long, a la la la la long long li long long long
Push it, push it some more

A la la la la long, a la la la la long long li long long long
Alright
A la la la la long, a la la la la long long li long long long
Push it, push it some more.”
Album cover[1]




[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sweat_(A_La_La_La_La_Long). Accessed 12 August 2013

----------

pmbguy (12-Aug-13)

----------


## pmbguy

Ladies and Gentlemen of the class of ’99 
If I could offer you only one tip for the future, sunscreen would be 
it. The long term benefits of sunscreen have been proved by 
scientists whereas the rest of my advice has no basis more reliable 
than my own meandering 
experience…I will dispense this advice now. 
Enjoy the power and beauty of your youth; oh nevermind; you will not 
understand the power and beauty of your youth until they have faded. 
But trust me, in 20 years you’ll look back at photos of yourself and 
recall in a way you can’t grasp now how much possibility lay before 
you and how fabulous you really looked….You’re not as fat as you 
imagine. 
Don’t worry about the future; or worry, but know that worrying is as 
effective as trying to solve an algebra equation by chewing 
bubblegum. The real troubles in your life are apt to be things that 
never crossed your worried mind; the kind that blindside you at 4pm 
on some idle Tuesday. 
Do one thing everyday that scares you 
Sing 
Don’t be reckless with other people’s hearts, don’t put up with 
people who are reckless with yours. 
Floss 
Don’t waste your time on jealousy; sometimes you’re ahead, sometimes 
you’re behind…the race is long, and in the end, it’s only with 
yourself. 
Remember the compliments you receive, forget the insults; if you 
succeed in doing this, tell me how. 
Keep your old love letters, throw away your old bank statements. 
Stretch 
Don’t feel guilty if you don’t know what you want to do with your 
life…the most interesting people I know didn’t know at 22 what they 
wanted to do with their lives, some of the most interesting 40 year 
olds I know still don’t. 
Get plenty of calcium. 
Be kind to your knees, you’ll miss them when they’re gone. 
Maybe you’ll marry, maybe you won’t, maybe you’ll have children,maybe 
you won’t, maybe you’ll divorce at 40, maybe you’ll dance the funky 
chicken on your 75th wedding anniversary…what ever you do, don’t 
congratulate yourself too much or berate yourself either – your 
choices are half chance, so are everybody else’s. Enjoy your body, 
use it every way you can…don’t be afraid of it, or what other people 
think of it, it’s the greatest instrument you’ll ever 
own.. 
Dance…even if you have nowhere to do it but in your own living room. 
Read the directions, even if you don’t follow them. 
Do NOT read beauty magazines, they will only make you feel ugly. 
Get to know your parents, you never know when they’ll be gone for 
good. 
Be nice to your siblings; they are the best link to your past and the 
people most likely to stick with you in the future. 
Understand that friends come and go,but for the precious few you 
should hold on. Work hard to bridge the gaps in geography and 
lifestyle because the older you get, the more you need the people you 
knew when you were young. 
Live in New York City once, but leave before it makes you hard; live 
in Northern California once, but leave before it makes you soft. 
Travel. 
Accept certain inalienable truths, prices will rise, politicians will 
philander, you too will get old, and when you do you’ll fantasize 
that when you were young prices were reasonable, politicians were 
noble and children respected their elders. 
Respect your elders. 
Don’t expect anyone else to support you. Maybe you have a trust fund, 
maybe you have a wealthy spouse; but you never know when either one 
might run out. 
Don’t mess too much with your hair, or by the time you're 40, it will 
look 85. 
Be careful whose advice you buy, but, be patient with those who 
supply it. Advice is a form of nostalgia, dispensing it is a way of 
fishing the past from the disposal, wiping it off, painting over the 
ugly parts and recycling it for more than 
it’s worth. 
But trust me on the sunscreen…

----------


## Citizen X

*Stevie Nicks and Don Henley: Leather and Lace: 1981: Lyrics and Video

*






“Is love so fragile
And the heart so hollow
Shatter with words
Impossible to follow
You're saying I'm fragile
I try not to be
I search only
For something
I can't see

I have my own life
And I am stronger
Than you know
But I carry this feeling
When you walked into my house
That you won't be walking out the door
Still I carry this feeling
When you walked into my house
That you won't be walking out the door
Lovers forever
Face to face
My city or mountains
Stay with me stay
I need you to love me
I need you today
Give to me your leather
Take from me
My lace
You in the moonlight
With your sleepy eyes
Could you ever love a man like me
And you were right
When I walked into your house
I knew I'd never want to leave
Sometimes I'm a strong man
Sometimes cold and scared
And sometimes I cry
But that time I saw you
I knew with you to light my nights
Somehow I'd get by
Lovers forever
Face to face
My city or mountains
Stay with me stay
I need you to love me
I need you today
Give to me your leather
Take from me
My lace
Lovers forever
Face to face
My city or mountains
Stay with me stay
I need you to love me
I need you today
Give to me your leather
Take from me
My lace
Take from me
My lace
Take from me
My lace.”
Album cover[1]







[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leather_and_Lace_(song). Accessed 12 August 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Peter Cetera and Amy Grant: The next time: 1986: Lyrics and Video*




"Love like a road that never ends
How it leads me back again to heartache
I'll never understand
Darling, I put my heart up on a shelf
Till the moment was right and I told myself

The next time I fall in love
I'll know better what to do
The next time I fall in love
The next time I fall in love
The next time I fall in love
It will be with you

Now as I look into your eyes
Well, I wonder if it's wise
To hold you like I've wanted to before
Tonight, I was thinking that you might be the one
Who breathes life in this heart of mine

Next time I fall in love
I know better what to do
Next time I fall in love
Next time I fall in love
Next time I fall in love
It will be with you

Next time I'm gonna follow through
And if it drives me crazy
I will know better why
The next time I try

Next time I fall in love
Next time I fall in love
Next time I fall in love
Next time I fall in love
Next time I fall in love with you."

----------


## Citizen X

*Cliff Richard and Olivia Newton John: Suddenly: 1980: Lyrics and Video

Attachment 3814



~
*

CLIFF RICHARD:
She walks in, I'm suddenly a hero
I'm taken in, my hopes begin to rise

OLIVIA NEWTON-JOHN:
Look at me, can't you tell I'd be so 
Thrilled to see the message in your eyes

CLIFF RICHARD:
You make it seem I'm so close to my dream 
And then suddenly it's all there

OLIVIA NEWTON-JOHN:
Suddenly--

OLIVIA NEWTON-JOHN and CLIFF RICHARD:
The wheels are in motion
And I, I'm ready to sail any ocean
Suddenly I don't need the answers
'Cos I, I'm ready to take all my chances with you

CLIFF RICHARD:
And how can I feel you're all that matters
I'd rely on anything you say
OLIVIA NEWTON-JOHN:
I'll take care that no illusions shatter
If you dare to say what you should say
CLIFF RICHARD:
You make it seem I'm so close to my dream 
And then suddenly it's all there

OLIVIA NEWTON-JOHN:
Suddenly

OLIVIA NEWTON-JOHN and CLIFF RICHARD:
The wheels are in motion
And I, I'm ready to sail any ocean
Suddenly I don't need the answers
'Cos I, I'm ready to take all my chances with you

CLIFF RICHARD:
Why do I feel so alive when you're near, 
There's no way any hurt can get 

OLIVIA NEWTON-JOHN and CLIFF RICHARD:
Longing to spend 
Every moment of the day with you--
With you

OLIVIA NEWTON-JOHN:
Suddenly--

OLIVIA NEWTON-JOHN and CLIFF RICHARD:
The wheels are in motion
And I, I'm ready to sail any ocean
Suddenly I don't need the answers
'Cos I, I'm ready to take all my chances with you.”
Album cover[1]

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suddenly_(Olivia_Newton-John_and_Cliff_Richard_song). Accessed 12 August 2013

----------


## pmbguy

Ram Jam

Black Betty (1977) 

Whoa, black betty (bam-A-lam)
Whoa, black betty (bam-A-lam)
Black betty had a child (bam-A-lam)
The damn thing gone wild (bam-A-lam)
She said "It weren't none of mine" (bam-A-lam)
The damn thing gone blind (bam-A-lam)
I said oh black betty (bam-A-lam)
Whoa, black betty (bam-BA-lam)
Whoa, black betty (bam-BA-lam)
Whoa, black betty (bam-BA-lam)
She really gets me high (bam-BA-lam)
You know that's no lie (bam-BA-lam)
She's so rock steady (bam-BA-lam)
She's always ready (bam-BA-lam)
Whoa, black betty (bam-BA-lam)
Whoa, black betty (bam-BA-lam)
Whoa, black betty (bam-BA-lam)
Whoa, black betty (bam-BA-lam)
She's from birmingham (bam-BA-lam)
Way down in alabam' (bam-BA-lam)
Well' shes shakin' that thing (bam-BA-lam)
Boy she makes me sing (bam-BA-lam)
Whoa, black betty (bam-BA-lam)
Whoa, black betty
BAM-BA-LAM

----------

Citizen X (12-Aug-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Depeche Mode: Everything counts: 1983: Lyrics and Video

*






“The handshake seals the contract
From the contract there's no turning back
The turning point of a career
In Korea being insincere
The holiday was fun-packed
The contract, still intact
The grabbing hands grab all they can
All for themselves - after all
The grabbing hands grab all they can
All for themselves - after all
It's a competitive world
Everything counts in large amounts
The graph on the wall
Tells the story of it all
Picture it now see just how
The lies and deceit gained a little more power
Confidence - taken in
By a suntan and a grin
The grabbing hands grab all they can
All for themselves - after all
The grabbing hands grab all they can
All for themselves - after all
It's a competitive world
Everything counts in large amounts
The grabbing hands grab all they can
Everything counts in large amounts”
Album cover[1]




[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Everything_Counts. Accessed 12 August 2013

----------


## pmbguy

Rob Orbison

Pretty Woman

Songwriters: DEES, BILL / ORBISON, ROY
Pretty woman walkin down the street
Pretty woman, the kind I like to meet
Pretty woman, I don't believe you
Youre not the truth
No one could look as good as you
Mercy

Pretty woman, wont you pardon me
Pretty woman, I couldnt help but see
Pretty woman, and you look lovely as can be
Are you lonely just like me

Pretty woman, stop a while
Pretty woman, talk a while
Pretty woman, give your smile to me
Pretty woman, yeah, yeah, yeah
Pretty woman, look my way
Pretty woman, say you'll stay with me

Cause I need you
Ill treat you right
Come with me baby
Be mine tonight

Pretty woman, don't walk on by
Pretty woman, don't make me cry
Pretty woman, don't walk away
Ok

If that's the way it must be, ok
I guess I'll go on home, it's late
Therell be tomorrow night

But wait, what do I see? 
Is she walking back to me? 
Yeah, she's walking back to me
O-oh
Pretty woman.

----------


## Citizen X

> Ram Jam
> 
> Black Betty (1977) 
> 
> Whoa, black betty (bam-A-lam)
> Whoa, black betty (bam-A-lam)
> Black betty had a child (bam-A-lam)
> The damn thing gone wild (bam-A-lam)
> She said "It weren't none of mine" (bam-A-lam)
> ...


This is one of those super-cool classics :Cool:

----------


## Citizen X

*George Michael: Faith: 1987: Lyrics and Video

*



Well, I guess it would be nice
If I could touch your body
I know not everybody
Has got a body like you

Oh, but I gotta think twice
Before I give my heart away
And I know all the games you play
Because I play them too

Oh, but I need some time off from that emotion
Time to pick my heart up off the floor
Oh, when that love comes down without devotion
Well, it takes a strong man, baby
But I'm showin' you the door

'Cause I gotta have faith
I gotta have faith
Because I got to have faith, faith, faith
I got to have faith, faith, faith

Baby, I know you're asking me to stay
Sayin' please, please, please don't go away
You say I'm giving you the blues

Maybe you mean every word you say
Can't help but think of yesterday
And another who tied me down to loverboy rules

Before this river becomes an ocean
Before you throw my heart back on the floor
Oh baby, I've reconsidered my foolish notion
Well, I need someone to hold me
But I'll wait for something more

Yes, I gotta have faith
Mm, I gotta have faith
Because I've gotta have faith, faith, faith
I gotta have faith, faith, faith

I'll just have to wait
Because I got to have faith
I gotta have faith
I got to, got to, got to have faith

Before this river becomes an ocean
Before you throw my heart back on the floor 
(I've just got to have faith)
Oh, oh baby, I've reconsidered my foolish notion
Well, I need someone to hold me
But I'll wait for something more

'Cause I gotta have faith
Mm, I gotta have faith
Because I've gotta have faith, faith, faith
I gotta have faith, faith, faith. 
Album cover[1]



[1]Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faith_(George_Michael_album). Accessed 12 August 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*George Michael: Careless Whisper:1984: Lyrics and Video

*





"I feel so unsure
As i take your hand
And lead you to the dance floor
As the music dies
Something in your eyes
Calls to mind a silver screen
And all its sad goodbyes
_[Chorus]_
I’m never gonna dance again
Guilty feet have got no rhythm
Though it’s easy to pretend
I know you’re not a fool
I should have known better than to cheat a friend
And waste a chance that i’ve been given
So i’m never gonna dance again
The way i danced with you
Time can never mend
The careless whisper of a good friend
To the heart and mind
Ignorance is kind
There’s no comfort in the truth
Pain is all you’ll find
_[Chorus]_
Tonight the music seems so loud
I wish that we could lose this crowd
Maybe it’s better this way
We’d hurt each other with the things we want to say
We could have been so good together
We could have lived this dance forever
But now who’s gonna dance with me
Please stay
_[Chorus]_
Now that you’ve gone
Now that you’ve gone
Now that you’ve gone
Was what i did so wrong
So wrong that you had to leave me alone.”
Album cover[1]




[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Careless_Whisper. Accessed 12 August 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Chris de Burgh: The Lady in Red: 1987: Lyrics and original Video

*

I’ve never had an opportunity to dance with a ‘lady in red,’ I had the sheer privilege to dance with a lady in purple! :Cool: 








“Lady In Red by Chris De Burgh
I've never seen you looking so lovely as you did tonight
I've never seen you shine so bright
You were amazing
I have never seen that dress you're wearing
Or those highlights in your hair
That catch your eyes
I have been blind

Chorus

THE LADY IN RED
is dancing with me
cheek to cheek
there's nobody here
It's just you and me
It's where I wanna be
I hardly know
This beauty by my side
I'll never forget
The way you look tonight

I've never seen so many men ask you if you wanted to dance
Looking for a little romance
Given half a chance
I have never had such a feeling
Such a feeling of complete and utter bliss
As I do tonight.”
Album cover[1]




[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Lady_in_Red_(Chris_de_Burgh_song). Accessed 12 August 2013

----------

pmbguy (12-Aug-13)

----------


## Dave S

*Radar Love - Golden Earring*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwqMKf7r7Xg

I've been drivin' all night, my hand's wet on the wheel
There's a voice in my head, that drives my heel
It's my baby callin', says, "I need you here"
Ans it's half past four, and I'm shifting gear

When she's lonely and the longing gets too much
She sends a cable comin' in from above
Don't need no phone at all
We've got a thing that's called radar love
We've got a wave in the air, radar love
The radio's playing some forgotten song
Brenda Lee's coming on strong
The road's got me hypnotized
And I'm speeding into a new sunrise
When I get lonely, and I'm sure I've had enough
She sends her comfort, comin' in from above
Don't need no letter at all
We've got a thing that's called radar love
We've got a line in the sky, radar love
No more speed, I'm almost there
Gotta keep cool, now gotta take care
Last car to pass, here I go
And the line of cars drove down real slow
And the radio played that forgotten song
Brenda Lee's coming on strong
And the newsman sang his same song
One more radar lover gone
When I get lonely, and I'm sure I've had enough
She sends her comfort, comin' in from above
We don't need no letter at all
We've got a thing that's called radar love
We've got a line in the sky
We've got a thing that's called radar love
We've got a thing that's called radar love
*Songwriters*
HAY, BARRY / KOOYMANS, GEORGE

Another one of those from a cool era...

----------

Citizen X (13-Aug-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> *Radar Love - Golden Earring*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwqMKf7r7Xg
> 
> I've been drivin' all night, my hand's wet on the wheel
> There's a voice in my head, that drives my heel
> It's my baby callin', says, "I need you here"
> Ans it's half past four, and I'm shifting gear
> 
> ...





> Another one of those from a cool era...




*This is one of those super-cool classics which speaks for itself. The Latin maxim is res ipsa loquitur*
*I do however prefer the original video..*
*See next post*

----------


## Citizen X

*Golden Earring: Radar Love: 1973: Lyrics and original Video

*






I've been drivin' all night,
My hand's wet on the wheel
There's a voice in my head
That drives my heel
It's my baby callin',
Says: I need you here
And it's a half past four
And I'm shifting gear
When she is lonely
And the longing gets too much
She sends a cable
Coming in from above
Don't need a phone at all
We've got a thing that's called Radar Love
We've got a wave in the air,
Radar Love
The radio's playing some forgotten song
Brenda Lee's "Coming On Strong"
The road has got me hypnotized
And I'm speeding into a new sunrise
When I get lonely,
And I'm sure I've had enough
She sends her comfort,
Comin' in from above
Don't need a letter at all
We've got a thing that's called Radar Love
We've got a line in the sky,
Radar Love
No more speed, I'm almost there
Gotta keep cool now, gotta take care
Last car to pass, here I go
And the line of cars drove down real slow
And the radio played that forgotten song
Brenda Lee's "Coming On Strong"
And the newsman sang his same song
One more radar love is gone
When I get lonely and I'm sure I've had enough
She sends her comfort, coming in from above
We don't need no letter at all
We've got a thing that's called Radar Love
We've got a line in the sky
We've got a thing that's called Radar Love
We've got a thing that's called,
Radar Love.
Album cover[1]

[1]Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radar_Love. Accessed 13 August 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Steppenwolf:Born to be wild:1968: Lyrics and Video

*





"Get your motor runnin'
Head out on the highway
Lookin' for adventure
And whatever comes our way
Yeah Darlin' go make it happen
Take the world in a love embrace
Fire all of your guns at once
And explode into space

I like smoke and lightning
Heavy metal thunder 
Racin' with the wind
And the feelin' that I'm under
Yeah Darlin' go make it happen
Take the world in a love embrace
Fire all of your guns at once
And explode into space

Like a true nature's child
We were born, born to be wild
We can climb so high
I never wanna die

Born to be wild
Born to be wild.”
Album cover[1]

[1]Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Born_to_Be_Wild. Accessed 13 August 2013

----------

pmbguy (13-Aug-13)

----------


## pmbguy

THE TROGGS
*Wild Thing* 

*Wild Thing by The Troggs
Wild thing...you make my heart sing...
You make everything
Groovy
I said wild thing...

Wild thing, I think I love you
But I wanna know for sure
Come on, hold me tight
I love you

Wild thing...you make my heart sing...
You make everything
Groovy
I said wild thing...

Wild thing, I think you move me
But I wanna know for sure
So come on, hold me tight
You move me*

----------

Citizen X (13-Aug-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> THE TROGGS
> *Wild Thing* 
> 
> *Wild Thing by The Troggs
> Wild thing...you make my heart sing...
> You make everything
> Groovy
> I said wild thing...
> 
> ...


Super-cool classic that speaks for itself :Cool:

----------


## Citizen X

*Joan Jett and The Blackhearts: I love Rock ‘n’ Roll:1981:Lyrics and Video
*
I believe Britany Spears re-done this song. Oh well and hell, I think Eminem in the song ‘Marshall Mathers,’ described her singing rather quite effectively!

*In cases such as these DON'T shoot the messenger, I’m only the messenger!
*
*“*These fuckin brats can't sing and *Britney's garbage*
*What's this bitch retarded? Gimme back my sixteen dollars.” Eminem*
*
Now this is how this song is done:*








“I saw him dancin' there by the record machine
I knew he must a been about seventeen
The beat was goin' strong
Playin' my favorite song
An' I could tell it wouldn't be long
Till he was with me, yeah me
And I could tell it wouldn't be long
Till he was with me, yeah me, singin'

I love rock n' roll
So put another dime in the jukebox, baby
I love rock n' roll
So come and take your time and dance with me

Ow!

He smiled so I got up and asked for his name
That don't matter, he said,
'Cause it's all the same

Said can I take you home where we can be alone

An' next we were movin' on
He was with me, yeah me

Next we were movin' on
He was with me, yeah me, singin'
I love rock n' roll
So put another dime in the jukebox, baby
I love rock n' roll
So come an' take your time an' dance with me

Ow!

Said can I take you home where we can be alone

Next we were movin' on
He was with me, yeah me,
An we'll be movin' on
An' singin' that same old song
Yeah with me, singin'

I love rock n' roll
So put another dime in the jukebox, baby
I love rock n' roll
So come an' take your time an' dance with me

I love rock n' roll
So put another dime in the jukebox, baby
I love rock n' roll
So come an' take your time an' dance with

I love rock n' roll
So put another dime in the jukebox, baby
I love rock n' roll
So come an' take your time an' dance with

I love rock n' roll
So put another dime in the jukebox, baby
I love rock n' roll
So come an' take your time an' dance with

I love rock n' roll
So put another dime in the jukebox, baby
I love rock n' roll
So come an' take your time an' dance with me.”

----------

pmbguy (13-Aug-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Bananarama: Cruel Summer:1983: Lyrics and Video

*

This song was a hit in 1983.* Regardless, the trio could have dressed better i.e. more sexy and appealing and could have put together a hot dance routine, which they didn’t. Despite this, this is still a cool song!*





“Hot summer streets
And the pavements are burning
I sit around
Trying to smile
But the air is so heavy and dry
Strange voices are saying
What did they say
Things I can't understand
It's too close for comfort
This heat has got right out of hand
It's a cruel (cruel)
Cruel summer
Leaving me here on my own
It's a cruel (it's a cruel)
Cruel summer
Now you've gone
The city is crowded
My friends are away
And I'm on my own
It's too hot to handle
So I got to get up and go
It's a cruel (cruel)
Cruel summer
Leaving me here on my own
It's a cruel (it's a cruel)
Cruel summer
Now you've gone
You're not the only one
It's a cruel (cruel)
Cruel summer (leaving me)
Leaving me here on my own
It's a cruel (it's a cruel)
Cruel summer
Now you've gone
It's a cruel, cruel summer
Leaving me here on my own
It's a cruel, cruel summer
Now you've gone
You're not the only one
It's a cruel (cruel)
Cruel summer (leaving me)
Leaving me here on my own
It's a cruel (it's a cruel)
Cruel summer
Now you've gone
You're not the only one
It's a cruel (cruel)
Cruel summer (leaving me)
Leaving me here on my own
It's a cruel (it's a cruel)
Cruel summer.”
Album cover[1]
*
See next post* :Cool: 

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cruel_Summer_(song). Accessed 13

----------


## Citizen X

The song cruel summer was chosen for the 80’s movie, Karate Kid. It captures the atmosphere of the early 80’s

----------


## Citizen X

*Anita Baker: Sweet Love: 1986: Lyrics and Video
*






“With all my heart I love you baby
Stay with me and you will see
My arms will hold you, baby
Never leave, 'cause I believe

I'm in love, sweet love
Hear me calling out your name, I feel no shame
I'm in love, sweet love
Don't you ever go away, it'll always be this way
Oh, your heart has called me closer to you
I will be all that you need
Just trust in what we're feeling
Never leave 'cause baby, I believe
No stronger love in this world
Oh, baby no, you're my man, I'm your girl
I'll never go, wait and see, can't be wrong
Don't you know this is where you belong
Sweet, sweet and lovely baby
Stay right here, never fear
I will be all that you need
Never leave, 'cause baby, I believe.”
Album cover[1]




[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sweet_Love. Accessed 13 August 2013

----------


## Citizen X

“Because in the moment we can :Big Grin: !” What a quote that comes from an impeccable source. 
Just an old school dedication to a good friend, Mr Pradeep Makan, a man who loved and loves the genre of reggae. 
A song that would sum it up rather nicely has got to be Bob Marley’s Rebel Music, for the rebel in us all. Upon critiquing the body language in this video and the clear mannerisms which show you the true man, I'm taken back by this performance.

Marley sang this song, and he sang it with a particular passion and in a particular season. 

Personally I think that this song and performance of it is much like a matured wine. The Winter harvest draws to an end, but bear in mind, it was a harvest! It wasn’t a funeral, it wasn’t a rainy day or turbulent time, it simply was the Winter harvest…Sigmund Freud analyse this…For the love of reggae music, just can't refuse it! :Thumbup: 
*
Bob Marley: Rebel Music: 1974: Lyrics and Video

*





Do do do do-do do do!
Do do do do-do do do!
I rebel music;
I rebel music.)
Why can't we roam (oh-oh-oh-oh) this open country? (open country)
Oh, why can't we be what we wanna be? (oh-oh-oh-oh-oh)
We want to be free. (wanna be free)
3 o'clock roadblock - curfew,
And I've got to throw away -
Yes, I've got to throw away -
A yes-a, but I've got to throw away
My little herb stalk!
I (rebel music) - yeah, I'm tellin' you! -
(I) I rebel music (rebel music). Oh-ooh!
_Take my soul (oh-oh-oh-oh-oh)
and suss - and suss me out (suss me out). Oh-ooh!
Check my life (oh-oh-oh-oh-oh),
if I am in doubt_ (I'm in doubt); I'm tellin':
3 o'clock roadblock - roadblock - roadblock,
And "Hey, Mr. Cop! Ain't got no - (hey) hey! (hey, Mr Cop) -
*(What ya sayin' down there?)* - (hey) hey! _(hey, Mr Cop) -
Ain't got no birth certificate on me now."
_(Do do do!)
I (rebel music) - yeah, I'm tellin' you! -
(I) I rebel music (rebel music).
Oh-ooh! _Take my soul_ (oh-oh-oh-oh-oh)
and suss - _and suss me out_ (suss me out). Oh-ooh!
_Check my life_ (oh-oh-oh-oh-oh),
if I am in doubt (I'm in doubt), you could check my life
I'm tellin':
3 o'clock roadblock - roadblock - roadblock,
And "Hey, Mr. Cop! Ain't got no - (hey) hey! (hey, Mr Cop) -
(What ya sayin' down there?) - (hey) hey! (hey, Mr Cop) -
Ain't got no birth certificate on me now."
Album cover[1]


[1]Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rebel_Music. Accessed 13 August 2013

----------


## pmbguy

> “Because in the moment we can!” What a quote that comes from an impeccable source. 
> Just an old school dedication to a good friend, Mr Pradeep Makan, a man who loved and loves the genre of reggae. 
> A song that would sum it up rather nicely has got to be Bob Marley’s Rebel Music, for the rebel in us all. Upon critiquing the body language in this video and the clear mannerisms which  show you the true man, I'm taken back by this performance.
> 
> Marley sang this song, and he sang it with a particular passion and in a particular season. 
> 
> Personally I think that this song and performance of it is much like a matured wine. The Winter harvest draws to an end, but bear in mind, it was a harvest! It wasn’t a funeral, it wasn’t a rainy day or turbulent time, it simply was the Winter harvest…Sigmund Freud analyse this…
> *Bob Marley: Rebel Music: 1974: Lyrics and Video
> 
> ...


Good music Vanash don’t get me started... you crazy, you don’t know what I may say about old Bob :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dave S

> *Steppenwolf:Born to be wild:1968: Lyrics and Video
> *


Oh Yeah! This was also a real classic, enjoyed by many clubbers... back in the day.

----------


## Dave S

Johnny Mathis - When a Child is Born.

Another one of those lovely, hope-filled songs for the sentimental.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J14r535GSmg

----------

Citizen X (14-Aug-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> Johnny Mathis - When a Child is Born.
> 
> Another one of those lovely, hope-filled songs for the sentimental.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J14r535GSmg


Johnny Mathis: When a child is born: 1976: Lyrics and Video





“A ray of hope flickers in the sky 
A tiny star lights up way up high 
All across the land, dawns a brand new morn 
This comes to pass when a child is born 

A silent wish sails the seven seas 
The winds of change whisper in the trees 
And the walls of doubt crumble, tossed and torn 
This comes to pass when a child is born 

A rosy hue settles all around 
You've got the feel you're on solid ground 
For a spell or two, no-one seems forlorn 
This comes to pass when a child is born 

And all of this happens because the world is waiting, 
Waiting for one child 
Black, white, yellow, no-one knows 
But a child that will grow up and turn tears to laughter, 
Hate to love, war to peace and everyone to everyone's neighbour 
And misery and suffering will be words to be forgotten, forever 

It's all a dream, an illusion now 
It must come true, sometime soon somehow 
All across the land, dawns a brand new morn 
This comes to pass when a child is born.”
Album cover[1]

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/When_a_Child_Is_Born. Accessed 14 August 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*The Commodores: Jesus is love: 1980: Lyrics and Video

*






“Father
Help Your children
And don't let them fall
By the side of the road, mmm...mmm...
And teach them
To love one another
That Heaven might find
A place in their hearts
'Cause Jesus is love
He won't let you down
And I know He's mine forever
Oh, in my heart
We've got to walk on
Walk on through temptation
'Cause His love and His wisdom
Will be our helpin' hand
And I know the Truth
And His words will be our salvation
Lift up our hearts
To be thankful and glad
That Jesus is love
He won't let you down
And I know He's mine
Deep down in my soul
Jesus is love
Oh, yes, He is
He won't let you down
And I know He's mine, He's mine, He's mine, He's mine, all mine
Forever, oh, in my heart
Help me, heart, heart
Ooh...ooh...
(Deep in my heart)
I know, I know, I know, I know
Ah, 'cause His love's the power (Power)
His love's the glory (Glory)
Forever (Ever and ever)
Ooh, yeah (Yeah, yeah)
Ooh, yeah (Yeah, yeah)
Ooh, yeah, yeah (Yeah, yeah)
I wanna follow your star
Wherever it leads me
And I don't mind, Lord
I hope you don't mind
I wanna walk with you
And talk with you
And do all the things you want me to do
'Cause I know that Jesus
(Jesus is Love, I know) 'Cause I know, Lord
(And if you ask, I'll show)
(Love is the word forever) And ever and ever
Who can bring you love (Jesus)
Who can bring you joy (Jesus)
Who can turn your life around (Jesus), oh
Ooh, yeah (Yeah, yeah)
Yeah (Yeah, yeah)
Hey
Who will pick you up (Jesus)
When you fall (Jesus)
Who'll stand beside you (Jesus)
Who will love us all
Hey, hey, Jesus (Yeah, yeah)
Jesus (Yeah, yeah)
Oh, yeah (Yeah, yeah)
One thing I wanna say
Who can heal your body (Jesus)
Who can make you strong (Jesus)
Who can help you to hold out (Jesus)
A little while longer
Ooh, yeah (Yeah, yeah)
Yeah (Yeah, yeah)
Jesus loves you (Yeah, yeah), Jesus wants you
If you call Him, He will answer
(Jesus) Call him in the mornin'
(Jesus) Call him in the evenin'
(Jesus) Call him in the midnight hour
Hey, hey (Yeah, yeah)
Yeah (Yeah, yeah)
Yeah, yeah (Yeah, yeah)
Yeah, y'all say it for me
(Jesus is love).”

Album cover[1]




[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heroes_(Commodores_album). Accessed 14 August 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Bob Marley: One Love: Album Exodus: 1977: Lyrics and Video

*





"One Love! One Heart
*Let's get together and feel all right
Hear the children crying'* (One Love!)
Hear the children crying' (One Heart!)
*Saying' give thanks and praise to the Lord and I will feel all right*
Saying' let's get together and feel all right. Wo wo-wo wo-wo

*Let them all pass all their dirty remarks* (One Love!)
There is one question I'd really love to ask (One Heart!)
Is there a place for the hopeless sinner
Who has hurt all mankind just to save his own beliefs?

One Love! What about the one heart? One Heart
What about - ? Let's get together and feel all right
*As it was in the beginning (One Love!)
So shall it be in the end (One Heart!)
*All right
*Give thanks and praise to the Lord and I will feel all right*
Let's get together and feel all right
One more thing

*Let's get together to fight this Holy Armageddon (One Love!)
*So when the Man comes there will be no, no doom (One Song!)
*Have pity on those whose chances grows thinner
There ain't no hiding place from the Father of Creation
*
Sayin' One Love! What about the One Heart? (One Heart!)
What about the - ? Let's get together and feel all right
*I'm pleading' to mankind! (One Love!)*
Oh, Lord! (One Heart) Wo-ooh

Give thanks and praise to the Lord and I will feel all right
Let's get together and feel all right
Give thanks and praise to the Lord and I will feel all right
Let's get together and feel all right.”
Album cover[1]



[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exodus_(Bob_Marley_%26_the_Wailers_album). Accessed 14 August 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Pink: Feel Good Time: 2003: Lyrics and Video

*

This song is 10 years young! It’s well on its way to becoming a classic in my collection :Cool: 







"Doo, doo, doo
We go where we like, we got over time
We get paid to rattle our chains
We go in the back, paint our money black
Spend it on the enemy
Sleeping in the church, riding in the dirt
Put a banner over my grave
Make a body work, make a beggar hurt
Sell me something big and untamed
Now our time, real good time
(Doo, doo, doo)
Now our time, a real good time
(Doo, doo, doo)
Now our time
(Said now our time)
A real good time
(It's a really good time)
Baby, be all mine
We know how to pray, party everyday
Make our desolation look plain
Riding in a rut, till the powers cut
We don't even have a good name
Sleeping in the church, riding in the dirt
Put a banner over my grave
Make a body work, make a beggar hurt
Sell me something big and untamed
Now our time, real good time, ooh
(Doo, doo, doo)
Now our time, a real good time
(Doo, doo, doo)
Now our time
(Now it our time)
A real good time
Baby, be all mine
Doo, doo, doo, baby
(Sell me somethin' big and untamed)
Now are time, real good time, oh
(Doo, doo, doo)
Now our time
(I said now our time)
(Doo, doo, doo)
Real good time
(It's a real good time)
Now are time, real good time
Feel good
Real good, it's the same old same
Real good
Feel good, don't got no more brains
Feel good
Real good, it's the same old same, yeah
Feel good
Real good, I don't got no more brain."

Album cover[1]




[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feel_Good_Time. Accessed 14 August 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Diana Ross: Upside Down: 1980: Lyrics and Video

*






“I said upside down 
You're turning me 
You're giving love instinctively 
Around and round you're turning me 

Upside down 
Boy, you turn me 
Inside out 
And round and round 
Upside down 
Boy, you turn me 
Inside out 
And round and round 

Instinctively you give to me 
The love that I need 
I cherish the moments with you 
Respectfully I see to thee 
I'm aware that you're cheating 
When no one makes me feel like you do 

Upside down 
Boy, you turn me 
Inside out 
And round and round 
Upside down 
Boy, you turn me 
Inside out 
And round and round 

I know you got charm and appeal 
You always play the field 
I'm crazy you are mine 
As long as the sun continues to shine 
There's a place in my heart for you 
That's the bottomline 

Upside down 
Boy, you turn me 
Inside out 
And round and round 
Upside down 
Boy, you turn me 
Inside out 
And round and round 

Instinctively you give to me 
The love that I need 
I cherish the moments with you 
Respectfully I see to thee 
I'm aware that you're cheating 
But no one makes me feel like you do 

Upside down 
Boy, you turn me 
Inside out 
And round and round 
Upside down 
Boy, you turn me 
Inside out 
And round and round 

Upside down 
Boy, you turn me 
Inside out 
And round and round 
Upside down 
Boy, you turn me 
Inside out 
And round and round 

Upside down you're turning me 
You're giving love instinctively 
Around and round you're turning me 
I see to thee respectfully 

Upside down you're turning me 
You're giving love instinctively 
Around and round you're turning me 
I see to thee respectfully 

I said a upside down you're turning me 
You're giving love instinctively 
Around and round you're turning me.” 
Album cover[1]


[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Upside_Down. Accessed 14 August 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Ashford and Simpson: Solid:1984:Lyrics and Video*





“And for love's sake
Each mistake
Oh, you forgave
And soon both of us
Learn to trust
Not run away

It was no time to play
We build it up
Build it up
Build it up
And now it's solid

Solid as a rock
That's what this love is
That's what we've got

Solid, solid as a rock
And nothing's changed it
The thrill is still
Hot, hot, hot, hot
Hot, hot, hot, hot

You didn't turn away
When the sky went gray
Somehow we managed
We had to stick together

You didn't bat an eye
When I made you cry
We knew down the line
We could make it better

And for love's sake
Each mistake
Oh, you forgave
And soon both of us
Learn to trust
Not run away

It was no time to play
We build it up
Build it up
Build it up
And now it's solid

Solid as a rock
That's what this love is
That's what we've got
Yes, it is

Solid, solid as a rock
And nothing's changed it
The thrill is still
Hot, hot, hot, hot
Hot, hot, hot, hot

Gone with the wind
Another friend got in between
Tried to separate us

Knock, knock on wood
You understood
Love was so new
We did what we had to

And with that feeling
We were willing
To take a chance
So against all odds

We made a start
We got serious
This wouldn't turn to dust
We build it up
Build it up
Build it up

And now it's solid
Solid as a rock
That's what this love is
That's what we've got

Solid, yes, it is
Solid as a rock
And nothing's changed it
The thrill is still
Hot, hot, hot, hot
Hot, hot, hot, hot

Solid, solid as a rock
You know it, well
You know it, baby

Solid, solid as a rock
Solid, don't leave me, baby
Solid as a rock

Solid, solid as a rock
Solid, solid as a rock
Good, good thing
Solid, solid, solid
As a rock.”

----------


## Citizen X

*Mr Big:To be with you:1991:Lyrics and Video

*




“Hold on little girl
Show me what he's done to you
Stand up little girl
A broken heart can't be that bad

When it's through, it's through
Fate will twist the both of you
So come on baby, come on over
Let me be the one to show you

I'm the one who wants to be with you
Deep inside I hope you feel it too
Waited on a line of greens and blues
Just to be the next to be with you

Build up your confidence
So you can be on top for once
Wake up, who cares about
_Little boys_ that talk too much

I've seen it all go down
Your game of love was all rained out
So come on baby, come on over
Let me be the one to hold you

I'm the one who wants to be with you
Deep inside I hope you feel it too
Waited on a line of greens and blues
Just to be the next to be with you

Why be alone when we can be together baby?
You can make my life worthwhile
I can make you start to smile

When it's through, it's through
Fate will twist the both of you
Come on baby, come on over
Let me be the one to show you

I'm the one who wants to be with you
Deep inside I hope you feel it too
Waited on a line of greens and blues
Just to be the next to be with you

I'm the one who wants to be with you
Deep inside I hope you feel it too
Waited on a line of greens and blues
Just to be the next to be with you

Just to be the next to be with you.”
*Album cover[1]*

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/To_Be_with_You. Accessed 14 August 2013

----------

tec0 (14-Aug-13)

----------


## pmbguy

Springbok Nude Girls 

Blue Eyes

We're gonna grow you up slowly
We're gonna chain you steal
Sand in the hand
We'll tell you in the end
Nester things and slumber
While I feed my arms for love murder

Round about round about round about now
sorry to say
the others didn't make it
Round about round about round about now
You're my ticket out of here

Devour you slowly
Love you today
Sand in the hand
We'll tell you in the end
Nester things and slumber
For it's a common

Round about round about round about now
sorry to say
the others didn't make it
Round about round about round about now
You're my ticket out of here

Daddy's little blue eyes i come for you
I aint gonna leave her behind
Daddy's little blue eyes i come for you
I aint gonna leave you behind
Daddy's little blue eyes i come for you
I aint gonna leave her behind

Daddy's little blue eyes i come for you
I aint gonna leave her behind
Daddy's little blue eyes i come for you
I aint gonna leave her behind-hind
Leave her behind

----------


## Blurock

I havn't visited for a while due to hectic commitments. I see I have missed out on some good posts. One love - all time favourite ( so 'n lekker losgat song). Steppenwolf - blues rock at its best! and the Troggs.... :Rockon:

----------


## Citizen X

> I havn't visited for a while due to hectic commitments. I see I have missed out on some good posts. One love - all time favourite ( so 'n lekker losgat song). Steppenwolf - blues rock at its best! and the Troggs....


A very good afternoon to you Blurock :Wink: 

Looking forward to your posts(time permitting) ofcourse :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## pmbguy

I love Blues music 

Here is some BB King! for you Blurock

----------

Citizen X (17-Aug-13), tec0 (14-Aug-13)

----------


## tec0

*System of a Down "Toxicity"*


Conversion, software version 7.0
looking at life through the eyes of a tired hub
eating seeds as a pastime activity
the toxicity of our city, of our city
Now, what do you own the world?
how do you own disorder, disorder
*Now somewhere between the sacred silence
Sacred silence and sleep*
*somewhere, between the sacred silence and sleep
disorder, disorder, disorder*
More wood for the fires, loud neighbours
flashlight riveries caught in the headlights of a truck
eating seeds as a pastime activity
the toxicity of our city, of our city

Now, what do you own the world?
how do you own disorder, disorder
Now somewhere between the sacred silence
Sacred silence and sleep
somewhere between the sacred silence and sleep
disorder, disorder, disorder
Now, what do you own the world?
how do you own disorder, disorder
Now somewhere between the sacred silence
Sacred silence and sleep
somewhere, between the sacred silence and sleep
disorder, disorder, disorder
When I became the sun
I shone life into the man's hearts
When I became the sun
I shone life into the man's hearts

----------

Citizen X (15-Aug-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Kenny Roger and Dolly Parton: Islands in the stream: 1983: Lyrics and Video

*






[Kenny Rogers]
“Baby when I met you, there was peace unknown
I set out to get you with a fine toothed comb
I was soft inside, there was something going on

[Kenny Rogers & Dolly Parton]
You do something to me, that I can't explain
Hold me closer, and I feel no pain
Every beat of my heart, we got something goin' on

[Kenny Rogers]
Tender love is blind, it requires a dedication

[Kenny Rogers & Dolly Parton]
Honest love, we feel, needs no conversation
And we ride it together, uh huh
Making love with each other, uh huh

Islands in the stream, that is what we are
No one in between, how can we be wrong
Sail away with me, to another world
And we rely on each other, uh huh
From one lover to another, uh huh

[Dolly Parton]
I can't live without you if the love was gone
Everything is nothin' if you got no one
And you just walk in the the night
Slowly losing sight of the real thing

[Kenny Rogers & Dolly Parton]
But that won't happen to us, and we got no doubt
Too deep in love, and we got no way out
And the message is clear
This could be the year for the real thing

[Dolly Parton]
No more will you cry
Baby I will hurt you never

[Kenny Rogers & Dolly Parton]
We start and end as one
In love forever
We can ride it together, uh huh
Makin' love with each other, uh huh

Islands in the stream, that is what we are
No one in between, how can we be wrong
Sail away with me, to another world
And we rely on each other, uh huh
From one lover to another, uh huh

[Kenny Rogers]
(Sail away)

[Dolly Parton]
(Ohhh, sail away with me)

[Kenny Rogers & Dolly Parton]
Islands in the stream, that is what we are
No one in between, how can we be wrong
Sail away with me, to another world
And we rely on each other, uh huh
From one lover to another, uh huh

Islands in the stream, that is what we are
No one in between, how can we be wrong
Sail away with me, to another world
And we rely on each other, uh huh
From one lover to another, uh huh .”
Album cover[1]



[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islands_in_the_Stream_(song). Accessed 17 August 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Barry Gibb and Babara Streisand: Guilty: Lyrics and original studio Video

*



Barbra
“Shadows falling , baby , we stand alone
Out on the street anybody you meet got a heartache of their own
(it oughta be illegal)
Make it a crime to be lonely or sad
(it oughta be illegal)
You got a reason for livin
You battle on with the love youre livin on
You gotta be mine
We take it away
Its gotta be night and say
Just a matter of time
And we got nothing to be guilty of
Our love will climb any mountain near or far , we are
And we never let it end
We are devotion
And we got nothing to be sorry for
Our love is one in a million
Eyes can see that we got a highway to the sky
I dont wanna hear your goodbye
Oh!
Barry:
Aaah!
Pulses racing , darling
How grand we are
Little by little we meet in the middle
Theres danger in the dark
(it oughta be illegal)
Make it a crime to be out in the cold
(it oughta be illegal)
You got a reason for livin
You battle on with the love youre buildin on
Both:
You gotta be mine
We take it away
Its gotta be night and day
Just a matter of time
And we got nothing to be guilty of
Our love will climb and mountain near or far , we are
And we never let it end
We are devotion
And we got nothing to be sorry for
Our love is one in a million
Eyes can see that we got a highway to the sky
Barbra:
I dont wanna hear your goodbye
Barry:
Dont wanna hear your goodbye
Both
I dont wanna hear your
And we got nothing to be guilty of
Our love will climb and mountain near or far , we are
And we never let it end
We are devotion
And we got nothing to be sorry for
Our love is one in a million
Eyes can see that we got a highway to the sky
Dont wanna hear your goodbye
Dont wanna hear your
And we got nothing to be guilty of.”
Album cover[1]






[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guilty_(Barbra_Streisand_album). Accessed 17 August 2013

----------


## pmbguy

I Got You Babe by Sonny and Cher


HER: They say we're young and we don't know
We won't find out until we grow
HIM: Well I don't know if all that's true
'Cause you got me, and baby I got you

HIM: Babe
BOTH: I got you babe
I got you babe

HER: They say our love won't pay the rent
Before it's earned, our money's all been spent
HIM: I guess that's so, we don't have a pot
But at least I'm sure of all the things we got

HIM: Babe
BOTH: I got you babe
I got you babe

HIM: I got flowers in the spring
I got you to wear my ring
HER: And when I'm sad, you're a clown
And if I get scared, you're always around

HER: Don't let them say your hair's too long
'Cause I don't care, with you I can't go wrong
HIM: Then put your little hand in mine
There ain't no hill or mountain we can't climb

HIM: Babe
BOTH: I got you babe
I got you babe

HIM: I got you to hold my hand
HER: I got you to understand
HIM: I got you to walk with me
HER: I got you to talk with me
I got you to kiss goodnight
I got you to hold me tight
I got you, I won't let go
I got you to love me so

BOTH: I got you babe
I got you babe
I got you babe
I got you babe
I got you babe

----------

Citizen X (17-Aug-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> I Got You Babe by Sonny and Cher
> 
> 
> HER: They say we're young and we don't know
> We won't find out until we grow
> HIM: Well I don't know if all that's true
> 'Cause you got me, and baby I got you
> 
> HIM: Babe
> ...


Ofcourse UB40 created a masterpiece with this song..see next post

----------


## Citizen X

HER: They say we're young and we don't know
We won't find out until we grow
HIM: Well I don't know if all that's true
'Cause you got me, and baby I got you

HIM: Babe
BOTH: I got you babe
I got you babe

HER: They say our love won't pay the rent
Before it's earned, our money's all been spent
HIM: I guess that's so, we don't have a pot
But at least I'm sure of all the things we got

HIM: Babe
BOTH: I got you babe
I got you babe

HIM: I got flowers in the spring
I got you to wear my ring
HER: And when I'm sad, you're a clown
And if I get scared, you're always around

HER: Don't let them say your hair's too long
'Cause I don't care, with you I can't go wrong
HIM: Then put your little hand in mine
There ain't no hill or mountain we can't climb

HIM: Babe
BOTH: I got you babe
I got you babe

HIM: I got you to hold my hand
HER: I got you to understand
HIM: I got you to walk with me
HER: I got you to talk with me
I got you to kiss goodnight
I got you to hold me tight
I got you, I won't let go
I got you to love me so

BOTH: I got you babe
I got you babe
I got you babe
I got you babe
I got you babe

----------

pmbguy (17-Aug-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Eric Clapton:Tears in Heaven:1992: Lyrics and original Video

*

“Beyond the door, there’s peace I’m sure, and I know that there will be no more tears in heaven.”




*
“Tears in Heaven*" is a song by Eric Clapton and Will Jennings from the soundtrack to the film _Rush_. The song was written about the pain and loss Clapton felt following the death of his four-year-old son, Conor. Conor fell from a window of the 53rd-floor New York apartment owned by his mother's friend on March 20, 1991. Clapton arrived at the apartment shortly after the accident. "Tears in Heaven" is one of Clapton's most successful songs, as it reached number two on the _Billboard_ Hot 100 singles chart in the U.S. The song also stayed three weeks as #1 on the American adult contemporary chart in 1992.”.

“Would you know my name
If I saw you in heaven?
Would it be the same
If I saw you in heaven?

I must be strong
And carry on
'Cause I know I don't belong
Here in heaven

Would you hold my hand
If I saw you in heaven?
Would you help me stand
If I saw you in heaven?

I'll find my way
Through night and day
'Cause I know I just can't stay
Here in heaven

Time can bring you down
Time can bend your knees
Time can break your heart
Have you begging please
Begging please

Beyond the door
There's peace, I'm sure
And I know there'll be no more
Tears in heaven

Would you know my name
If I saw you in heaven?
Would it be the same
If I saw you in heaven?

I must be strong
And carry on
'Cause I know I don't belong
Here in heaven

'Cause I know I don't belong
Here in heaven .”


Album cover[1]

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tears_in_Heaven. Accessed 17 August 2013

----------

pmbguy (17-Aug-13)

----------


## pmbguy

Deep down Louisiana close to New Orleans
Way back up in the woods among the evergreens
There stood a log cabin made of earth and wood
Where lived a country boy named Johnny B. Goode
Who never ever learned to read or write so well
But he could play the guitar just like a ringing a bell

Go go
Go Johnny go
Go
Go Johnny go
Go
Go Johnny go
Go
Go Johnny go
Go
Johnny B. Goode

He used to carry his guitar in a gunny sack
Go sit beneath the tree by the railroad track
Oh, the engineerswould see him sitting in the shade
Strumming with the rhythm that the drivers made
People passing by they would stop and say
Oh my that little country boy could play

Go go
Go Johnny go
Go
Go Johnny go
Go
Go Johnny go
Go
Go Johnny go
Go
Johnny B. Goode

His mother told him "Someday you will be a man,
And you will be the leader of a big old band.
Many people coming from miles around
To hear you play your music when the sun go down
Maybe someday your name will be in lights
Saying Johnny B. Goode tonight."

Go go
Go Johnny go
Go go go Johnny go
Go go go Johnny go
Go go go Johnny go
Go
Johnny B. Goode

----------

Citizen X (17-Aug-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Bob Marley: Johnny was: 1976: Lyrics and Video
*

Somebody please enlighten me, who is this ‘Johnny is Marley’s song and in many other reggae songs



“Johnny Was

(wo-o-o-o! wo-o-o-o! wooo!) 
Woman hold her head and cry, 
'cause her son had been shot down in the street and died 
From a stray bullet. 

Woman hold her head and cry; 
Explaining to her was a passerby 
Who saw the woman cry (cry) 
Wondering how can she work it out, 
Now she knows that the wages of sin is death, yeah! 
Gift of jah is life. (life) 
She cried: ah-um, I - I know! 
"Johnny was a good man," I - I know! (never did a thing wrong) 
"Johnny was a good, good, good, good, good, good, good, good, 
Good, good, good man", (Johnny was good man) 
She cried - she crie-ie-ie-ie-ie-ie-ie-ied! 

Wo-ooh! woman hold her head and cry, 
As her son had been shot down in the street and died 
Just because of the system. (system) 

Woman hold her head and cry; 
comforting her I was passing by. 
She complained, then she cry: 
Oh-ooh-wo-ah, cry (ah-ah), yeah, I know now (ah-ah), 
No I know, I know now: (johnny was a good man) 
Said I know, mm-mm-mm-mm-mm. (never did a thing wrong) 
Ah! ah! (Johnny was a good man) 
Can a woman tender care, she cried, (never did a thing wrong) 
Cease towards the child she bear? (Johnny was a good man) 
Wo-ho-ho-ooh! woman cry, woman - (never did a thing wrong) 
She cried, woo-oh! She cried, yeah! (Johnny was a good man) 
Can a woman tender care 
Cease towards the child she bear? (Never did a thing wrong) 
Wo-now, cry! (Johnny was a good man).”
Album cover[1]







[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rastaman_Vibration. Accessed 17 August 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Juluka: Scatterlings: 1982: Lyrics and Video

*Attachment 3844


I remain proudly a ‘scatterling of Africa!’




Copper sun sinking low

Scatterlings and fugitives

Hooded eyes and weary brows

Seek refuge in the night



They are the scatterlings of Africa

Each uprooted one

On the road to Phelamanga

Where the world began

I love the scatterlings of Africa

Each and every one

In their hearts a burning hunger

Beneath the copper sun



Ancient bones from Olduvai

Echoes of the very first cry

"Who made me here and why

Beneath the copper sun?"

African idea

African idea

Make the future clear

Make the future clear



And we are scatterlings of Africa

Both you and I

We are on the road to Phelamanga

Beneath a copper sky

And we are scatterlings of Africa

On a journey to the stars

Far below, we leave forever

Dreams of what we were

Album cover[1]



[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scatterlings. Accessed 17 August 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*UB40: Johnny too bad:1983: Lyrics and Video

*

Another Johnny?


“Walking down the road

"With a pistol in your waist
Johnny you're too bad
Walking down the road
With a ratchet in your waist
Johhny you're too bad
You're just robbin' and stabbin'
And lootin' and shootin'
You're too bad
You're too bad
One of these days
When you hear a voice say come
Where you gonna run to?
One of these days
When you hear a voice say come
Where you gonna run to?
You're just robbin' and stabbin'
And lootin' and shootin'
You're too bad
You're too bad
You're gonna run to the rock
For rescue, there'll be no rock
You're gonna run to the rock
For rescue, there'll be no rock.”

Album cover[1]




[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Labour_of_Love. Accessed 17 August 2013

----------


## pmbguy

> *Bob Marley: Johnny was: 1976: Lyrics and Video
> Attachment 3843*
> 
> Somebody please enlighten me, who is this ‘Johnny is Marley’s song and in many other reggae songs
> 
> 
> 
> “Johnny Was
> 
> ...


Johnny was a young gangster

This song is about a woman crying over her “good son” who was shot dead. “Why him? he was a good man”. The song challenges the mother as to whether her son was actually a good man. Mothers find it hard to believe that their own child is bad. There is a bad gang culture in Jamaica. We question whether the bullet was indeed a stray bullet or whether it was intended for Johnny. So the odds are that if Johnny was shot by a gun there is a good chance he was living by the gun. 
By “system”  he is referring to the political or gang system in Jamaica. Districts or barrios in Kingston were separated along political lines this eventually lead to violent criminal gangs each occupying their own territory and battling each other over turf. 

Bob: “Now she knows that the wages of sin is death, yeah!”  She knows why he was killed but professes he was a good man. 

I think the big message is: If you live by the sword you die by the sword

----------

Citizen X (18-Aug-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> Johnny was a young gangster
> 
> This song is about a woman crying over her “good son” who was shot dead. “Why him? he was a good man”. The song challenges the mother as to whether her son was actually a good man. Mothers find it hard to believe that their own child is bad. There is a bad gang culture in Jamaica. We question whether the bullet was indeed a stray bullet or whether it was intended for Johnny. So the odds are that if Johnny was shot by a gun there is a good chance he was living by the gun. 
> By “system” he is referring to the political or gang system in Jamaica. Districts or barrios in Kingston were separated along political lines this eventually lead to violent criminal gangs each occupying their own territory and battling each other over turf. 
> 
> Bob: “Now she knows that the wages of sin is death, yeah!” She knows why he was killed but professes he was a good man. 
> 
> I think the big message is: If you live by the sword you die by the sword


Does music history inform us who the actual Johnny in 'Johnny was a good man(Bob Marley),' and "Johnny too bad(UB40)." was

----------


## Dave A

I suspect it's a representative colloquialism like the Aussies' Bruce and Shelia (man and woman).

----------

Citizen X (19-Aug-13)

----------


## pmbguy

> Does music history inform us who the actual Johnny in 'Johnny was a good man(Bob Marley),' and "Johnny too bad(UB40)." was


I don’t suspect there is a true Historical Johnny, even though Johhny is everywhere. I can't find anything online, just allot of Johhny songs and artists in the saga. 
The only way to know for sure is to consult a Rasta church and find out. All signs show to a Johnny origin, but no real evidence has come to table. Johnny is a mystery to all.

----------


## Citizen X

> I don’t suspect there is a true Historical Johnny, even though Johhny is everywhere. I can't find anything online, just allot of Johhny songs and artists in the saga. 
> The only way to know for sure is to consult a Rasta church and find out. All signs show to a Johnny origin, but no real evidence has come to table. Johnny is a mystery to all.


This intrigues me even more! A quest for Marley’s Johnny..

----------


## Citizen X

*Bob Marley: Satisfy my soul: Album: Kaya: 1977: Lyrics and Video

*






This live rendition can be reconciled to the original polished *roots reggae* version. A master-piece of a song.


“Oh, please don't you rock my boat (don't rock my boat)
'Cause I don't want my boat to be rockin' (don't rock my boat)
Oh, please don't you rock my boat (don't rock my boat)
'Cause I don't want my boat to be rockin' (don't rock my boat)
I'm telling you that, oh, oh-ooh, wo-o-wo!
I like it - like it this (I like it like this, I like it like this) -
So keep it steady, like this. (I like it like this)
And you should know - you should know by now:
I like it (I like it like this), I like it like this
(I like it like this, I like it like this),
I like it like this, ooh yeah! (I like it like this)
(Satisfy my soul) You satisfy my soul (satisfy my soul);
*You satisfy my soul (satisfy my soul).
Every little action (satisfy my soul),
there's a reaction (satisfy my soul).
Oh, can't you see what you've done for me, oh, yeah!
I am happy inside all - all of the time. Wo-oo-o-oo!**When we (bend) bend a new corner,
I feel like a (sweep) sweepstake winner*.
When I meet you around the corner (round the corner),
You make me feel like a sweepstake winner (a sweep - a sweepstake winner).
Whoa, child! Can't you see? You must believe me!
Oh darling, darling, I'm calling, calling:
Can't you see? Why won't you believe me?
Oh, darling, darling, I'm calling, calling
(calling, calling, calling, calling)
When I meet you around the corner,
Oh, I said, "Baby, never let me be a loner",
And then you hold me tight, you make me feel all right.
Yes, when you hold me tight, you made me feel all right.
Whoa, honey, can't you see? Don't you believe me?
Oh, darling, darling, I'm callin', callin':
Can't you see? Why won't you believe me?
Oh, darling, darling, I'm callin', callin'
(calling, calling, calling, calling).
Satisfy my soul - satisfy my soul - satisfy my soul - satisfy my soul:
That's all I want you to do, that's all I'll take from you:
Satisfy my soul, satisfy my soul.” 


Album cover[1]





[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaya_(album). Accessed 19 August 2013

----------


## Blurock

> This intrigues me even more! A quest for Marleys Johnny..


Johhny B Goode...?

----------


## pmbguy

Fear No More

Fear no more the heat o' the sun; 
Nor the furious winter's rages, 
Thou thy worldly task hast done, 
Home art gone, and ta'en thy wages; 
Golden lads and girls all must, 
As chimney sweepers come to dust. 

Fear no more the frown of the great, 
Thou art past the tyrant's stroke: 
Care no more to clothe and eat; 
To thee the reed is as the oak: 
The sceptre, learning, physic, must 
All follow this, and come to dust. 

Fear no more the lightning-flash, 
Nor the all-dread thunder-stone; 
Fear not slander, censure rash; 
Thou hast finished joy and moan; 
All lovers young, all lovers must 
Consign to thee, and come to dust. 

No exorciser harm thee! 
Nor no witchcraft charm thee! 
Ghost unlaid forbear thee! 
Nothing ill come near thee! 
Quiet consummation have; 
And renowned be thy grave! 
William Shakespeare

----------


## pmbguy



----------

Citizen X (20-Aug-13)

----------


## pmbguy

This one’s goes out to my DM

Nat King Cole Unforgettable Lyrics

Songwriters: IRVING GORDON



Unforgettable, that's what you are
Unforgettablethough near or far
Like a song of love that clings to me
How the thought of you does things to me
Never before has someone been more

Unforgettable in every way
And forever more, that's how you'll stay
That's why, darling, it's incredible
That someone so unforgettable
Thinks that I am unforgettable too



Unforgettable in every way
And forever more, that's how you'll stay
That's why, darling, it's incredible
That someone so unforgettable
Thinks that I am unforgettable too

----------

Citizen X (20-Aug-13)

----------


## AndyD

Don't know who Johnny was specifically but like Dave says he's probably just a generic like Joe Public or John Doe.

I always had a soft spot for the SLF version of Johnny Was. If you can get past the raw intro it's actually a good interpretation. I had the pleasure of seeing them play a 15 minute version of this song at a live concert in Dublin many yearsago.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KIdLQDgAn0

----------

Citizen X (20-Aug-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> 


Now you talking! :Cool:

----------


## Citizen X

> Don't know who Johnny was specifically but like Dave says he's probably just a generic like Joe Public or John Doe.
> 
> I always had a soft spot for the SLF version of Johnny Was. If you can get past the raw intro it's actually a good interpretation. I had the pleasure of seeing them play a 15 minute version of this song at a live concert in Dublin many yearsago.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KIdLQDgAn0


I can understand why..

----------


## Trickzta

Hi Vanash,
Johnny was an IRA guy, https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/highlig...1all&mtcat=web
A long link I know but what can a man do?
Take Care.

----------


## Citizen X

> Hi Vanash,
> Johnny was an IRA guy, https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/highlig...1all&mtcat=web
> A long link I know but what can a man do?
> Take Care.


The time of release shows that this was not Marley’s ‘Johnny,’ as this movie was released in 2006 some 28 years after the fact of the song and its mystery.
In Jamaican lingo, “Rude Boy,” is  generic term commonly used in Marley’s time to describe himself and those he interacted with. This “Johnny,’ somehow, I feel he was an artists or friend, I don’t think that he was lifeless. I think that Johnny was an actual person whom Marley either revered; and then decided to make a song in tribute to him or possibly even an actual rendition of something that really happened in war ridden Jamaica of Marley’s time. This was a period of major political upheaval in Jamaica, it’s possibly Johnny was an activist who was killed during this period or that he was an artist revered by Marley. The thing is that he puts passion into this song.

----------


## Trickzta

> The time of release shows that this was not Marleys Johnny, as this movie was released in 2006 some 28 years after the fact of the song and its mystery.
> In Jamaican lingo, Rude Boy, is  generic term commonly used in Marleys time to describe himself and those he interacted with. This Johnny, somehow, I feel he was an artists or friend, I dont think that he was lifeless. I think that Johnny was an actual person whom Marley either revered; and then decided to make a song in tribute to him or possibly even an actual rendition of something that really happened in war ridden Jamaica of Marleys time. This was a period of major political upheaval in Jamaica, its possibly Johnny was an activist who was killed during this period or that he was an artist revered by Marley. The thing is that he puts passion into this song.


  Yup, you're right on the money. Sorry about that! There was another Johnny that played with the Wailers that might fit the bill. This is only a suggestion though, I've no proof to produce but this Johnny is a possibility in my opinion. Keep Posting the sounds Vanash, I peep in often to see the latest additions. Once again sorry for posting the incorrect info.
   Johnny 'Dizzy' Moore;  http://jamaica-gleaner.com/gleaner/2.../ent/ent2.html 
Johnny Cash was also a friend of the Wailers (& of Bob's) but I doubt that he is the 'Johnny' in the song. Other points of possible interest here too;  http://www.wailers.co.uk/biog_bob.html
 Good luck with 'Finding Johnny'!

----------

Citizen X (21-Aug-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> Yup, you're right on the money. Sorry about that! There was another Johnny that played with the Wailers that might fit the bill. This is only a suggestion though, I've no proof to produce but this Johnny is a possibility in my opinion. Keep Posting the sounds Vanash, I peep in often to see the latest additions. Once again sorry for posting the incorrect info.
> Johnny 'Dizzy' Moore; http://jamaica-gleaner.com/gleaner/2.../ent/ent2.html 
> Johnny Cash was also a friend of the Wailers (& of Bob's) but I doubt that he is the 'Johnny' in the song. Other points of possible interest here too; http://www.wailers.co.uk/biog_bob.html
> Good luck with 'Finding Johnny'!


No stress! Dont sweat it, this thread is meant to be easy going and accommodating. I like to think of it as a thread paying homage to the coolest singers of all time. Just talking about my generation!
Please feel free to post your favorite old school lyrics, theres really just so many! :Cool:

----------


## Citizen X

*Peter Tosh: Johnny B. Goode: 1983: lyrics and Video

*





“Deep down in Jamaica, close to Mandeville
Back up in the woods, on top of a hill
There stood an old hut made of earth and wood
Where lived a country boy named Johnny B. Goode
He never learned to read or write so well
But he could play his guitar like ringin' a bell yell
Said go, go Johnny!
Johnny be good tonight!
Said go, go Johnny!
Johnny B. Goode...
He used to carry his guitar in a gunny sack
Sit beneath a tree in the railroad track
Old engineer in the train sittin' in the shade
Strummin' with the rhythm that the drivers made
People passing by would stop and say:
"Oh my, oh my, what the boy can play"
Said go, go Johnny!
Johnny be good tonight!
Said go, go Johnny!
Johnny B. Goode...
Mama said: "Son, you gotta be a man,
You got to be the leader of a reggae band
People comin' in from miles around
To hear you play until the sun goes down
Boy, someday your name will be in the lights
Sayin' JOHNNY - JOHNNY B. GOODE TONITE"
I said go, go Johnny!
Johnny be good tonight!
Said go, go Johnny!
Johnny you better be good
Said go, go Johnny!
Johnny be good tonight!
Go, go Johnny!
Johnny B. Goode.”
Album cover[1]





[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mama_Africa_(album). Accessed 21 August 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Chuck Berry: Johnny B. Goode: 1958: Lyrics and Video

*




“Deep down Louisiana close to New Orleans
Way back up in the woods among the evergreens
There stood a log cabin made of earth and wood
Where lived a country boy named Johnny B. Goode
Who never ever learned to read or write so well
But he could play the guitar just like a ringing a bell

Go go
Go Johnny go
Go
Go Johnny go
Go
Go Johnny go
Go
Go Johnny go
Go
Johnny B. Goode

He used to carry his guitar in a gunny sack
Go sit beneath the tree by the railroad track
Oh, the engineerswould see him sitting in the shade
Strumming with the rhythm that the drivers made
People passing by they would stop and say
Oh my that little country boy could play

Go go
Go Johnny go
Go
Go Johnny go
Go
Go Johnny go
Go
Go Johnny go
Go
Johnny B. Goode

His mother told him "Someday you will be a man,
And you will be the leader of a big old band.
Many people coming from miles around
To hear you play your music when the sun go down
Maybe someday your name will be in lights
Saying Johnny B. Goode tonight."

Go go
Go Johnny go
Go go go Johnny go
Go go go Johnny go
Go go go Johnny go
Go
Johnny B. Goode”
Album cover[1]


[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Johnny_B._Goode. 21 August 2013

----------

pmbguy (21-Aug-13)

----------


## carl0s

How about a bit of Chicago? I watched them in London a couple of years ago.
I wish Cetera was with them still but nevermind. Jason Scheff struggled on a few high notes when I watched them.

A favourite of mine:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfXbZCgDlsE

and another favourite, this is Scheff on vocals, a good performance and it sounds great. I do like the studio version with Cetera a lot though too.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucO2a4CtNGs

----------


## pmbguy

Its simply Johnny for the sake of representation of a character, a common name that people can relate to. Johnny Johnny Johnny, John. Dave and Andy are correct.
I think you should call off the search Vanash, you never going to find your Johnny!
Its like finding Gig Foot or catching the Chupacabra

----------


## Citizen X

> Its simply Johnny for the sake of representation of a character, a common name that people can relate to. Johnny Johnny Johnny, John. Dave and Andy are correct.
> I think you should call off the search Vanash, you never going to find your Johnny!
> Its like finding Gig Foot or catching the Chupacabra


I'm not convinced! Marley was a very particular character with equally charismatic characters in his life. Johnny be Goode. One can never forget that Peter Tosh was one of the Founding memebers of the Wailing Wailers which became Bob Marley and the Wailers. When asked why they named themselves the wailing wailers, they simply replied, " Becuase we cried so much in our lives!" :Cool:

----------


## pmbguy

Hey Vanash, don’t give up the epic search for Johnny on the account of my conclusion. I think with enough vigour your search may produce interesting answers and questions. Anything is possible...

Quest onwards good sir

----------


## pmbguy

Sublime
 Santeria

I don't practice Santeria, 
I ain't got no crystal ball, 
Well I had a million dollars but I, 
I'd spend it all, 
If I could find that heina and that sancho that she's found, 
Well I'd pop a cap in sancho and I'd slap her down. 

What I really wanna know, 
My baby, 
What I really want to say I can't define, 
Well it's love that I need, oh, 
But my soul will have to, 
Wait till I get back find heina of my own, 
Daddy's gonna love one and all. 

I feel the break, 
Feel the break, 
Feel the break and I got live it out, 
Oh, yea huh, well I swear that I, 
What I really wanna know, 
My baby, 
What I really want to say I can't define, 
Got love make it go, 
My soul will have to... 

Ohhh, what I really wanna say, 
My baby, 
What I really wanna say is I've got mine, 
And I'll make it, yes, I'm comin' up. 

Tell Sanchito that if he knows what is good for him he best go run and hide, 
Daddy's got a new .45, 
And I won't think twice to stick that barrel straight down sancho's throat, 
Believe me when I say that I got somethin' for his punk ass. 

What I really wanna know, 
My baby, 
Oh what I really wanna say is there's just one, 
Way back, 
And I'll make it, yea, 
But my soul will have to wait. 

Yeah, yeah, yeah

----------


## Dave S

I'm sure not all the "Johnny songs" refer to a specific Johnny, most are probably just "Johnny Joe Soap".

----------

Citizen X (22-Aug-13)

----------


## Dave S

Shooting Star - Bad Company

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zhQGuTDTtw

Johnny was a schoolboy when he heard his first Beatle song, 
'Love me do,' I think it was. From there it didn't take him long.
Got himself a guitar, used to play every night, 
Now he's in a rock 'n' roll outfit,

And everything's all right, don't you know?

Johnny told his mama, hey, 'Mama, I'm goin' away. I'm gonna hit the big 
time, gonna be a big star someday', Yeah. 
Mama came to the door with a teardrop in her eye.
Johnny said, 'Don't cry, mama, smile and wave good-bye'.

Don't you know, yeah yeah, Don't you know that you are a shooting star,
Don't you know, don't you know. Don't you know that you are 
a shooting star, And all the world will love you just as long, 
As long as you are.

Johnny made a record, Went straight up to number one,
Suddenly everyone loved to hear him sing the song.
Watching the world go by, surprising it goes so fast.
Johnny looked around him and said, 'Well, I made the big time at last'.

Don't you know, don't you know, Don't you know that you are 
a shooting star,
Don't you know, oh, yeah, Don't you know that you are 
a shooting star, yeah,
And all the world will love you just as long, 
As long as you are, a shooting star.

Don't you know that you are a shooting star, Don't you know, yeah,
Don't you know that you are a shooting star, now,
And all the world will love you just as long, As long you are you.

Johnny died one night, died in his bed, Bottle of whiskey, 
sleeping tablets by his head. Johnny's life passed him by like a 
warm summer day, If you listen to the wind you can still hear him play

Oh oh oh, Don't you know that you are a shooting star,
Don't you know, yeah, don't you know', Don't you know that 
you are a shooting star, 
Don't you know, yeah,
Don't you know that you are a shooting star, 
Don't you, don't you, 
don't you, don't you, 
Don't you know, don't you 
know, oh, yeah, you are, 
Yeah, a shooting star, yeah, oh 
oh oh oh oh......
Don't you, don't you know
that you are a shooting star, 
Don't you don't you know......

Anyone know who this Johnny was? More than likely the same johnny as another song?

----------


## Citizen X

> I'm sure not all the "Johnny songs" refer to a specific Johnny, most are probably just "Johnny Joe Soap".


Perhaps :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Trickzta

A moment of melodic music from one of the noisiest (early) metal rockers, Black Sabbath with Changes;

I feel unhappy 
I feel so sad 
I lost the best friend 
That I ever had 

She was my woman 
I loved her so 
But it's too late now 
I've let her go 

I'm going through changes 
I'm going through changes 

We shared the years 
We shared each day 
In love together 
We found a way 

But soon the world 
Had its evil way 
My heart was blinded 
Love went astray 

I'm going through changes 
I'm going through changes 

It took so long 
To realize 
That I can still hear 
Her last goodbyes 
Now all my days 
Are filled with tears 
Wish I could go back 
And change these years 

I'm going through changes 
I'm going through changes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=wNFHo6EffGA 

Foghat was one of the Bands I used to play a lot in the (g)old days,

Foghat - I Just Want To Make Love To You

Lyrics:
I don't want you, cook my bread,
I don't want you, make my bed,
I don't want your money too,
I just wanna make love to you.

I don't want you, be no slave,
I don't want you, work all day,
I don't want you to be sad and blue,
I just wanna make love to you.

I can tell by the way that you baby talk,
I can see by the way that you switch and walk,
I can tell by the way that you treat your man,
But I could love you baby, it's a cryin' shame.

I don't want you, wash my clothes,
I don't want you, keep a home,
I don't want you to be true,
I just wanna make love to you.

{Rod - Solo}

I don't want you, be no slave,
I don't want you, work all day,
I don't want you to be true,
I just wanna make love to you.

I don't want you, keep a home,
I don't want you, wash my clothes,
I don't want you to be true,
I just wanna make love...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=CCkZWyohP7M

I hope these songs weren’t featured before & I hope that you enjoy them. Take Care.

----------

Blurock (23-Aug-13), Citizen X (22-Aug-13)

----------


## Trickzta

Love this song! Thanks. I think all Johnny's are that naughty boy that gives teachers a hard time?

----------


## Citizen X

Sade:Smooth Operator:1984: Lyrics and Video






“Diamond life, lover boy.
We move in space with minimum waste and maximum joy.
City lights and business nights.
When you require streetcar desire for higher heights.

No place for beginners or sensitive hearts
When sentiment is left to chance.
No place to be ending but somewhere to start.

No need to ask.
He's a smooth operator,
smooth operator,
smooth operator,
smooth operator.

Coast to coast, LA to Chicago, western male.
Across the north and south, to Key Largo, love for sale.

Face to face, each classic case.
We shadow box and double cross,
Yet need the chase.

A license to love, insurance to hold.
Melts all your memories and change into gold.
His eyes are like angels but his heart is cold.

No need to ask.
He's a smooth operator,
smooth operator,
smooth operator,
smooth operator.

Coast to coast, LA to Chicago, western male.
Across the north and south, to Key Largo, love for sale.

Smooth operator
smooth operator
smooth operator
smooth operator
smooth operator
smooth operator
smooth operator
smooth operator
smooth operator.”

Album cover[1]

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smooth_Operator. Accessed 22 August 2013

----------

pmbguy (22-Aug-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Stephanie Mills: Never knew love like this before: 1980: Lyrics and Video

Attachment 3866*





“I never knew love like this before
Now I'm lonely never more
Since you came into my life

You are my love light, this I know
And I'll never let you go
You my all, you're part of me

Once I was lost and now I'm found
Then you turned my world around
When I need you, I call your name

â? Cause I never knew love like this before
Opened my eyes
â? Cause I never knew love like this before
What a surprise

â? Cause I never knew love like this before

This feeling's so deep inside of me
Such a tender fantasy
You're the one I'm living for

You are my sunlight and my rain
And time could never change
What we share forever more, ooh

I never knew love like this before
Now I'm lonely never more
Since you came into my life

â? Cause I never knew love like this before
Opened my eyes
â? Cause I never knew love like this before
What a surprise

â? Cause I never knew love like this before

You are my love light, this I know
And I'll never let you go
You my all, you're part of me

Once I was lost and now I'm found
Then you turned my world around
When I need you, I call your name

â? Cause I never knew love like this before
Opened my eyes
â? Cause I never knew love like this before
What a surprise

â? Cause I never knew love like this before
Inside of me
I never (Never) knew love like this before
Opened my eyes

Never (Never), never (Never)
Never knew love like this (I never knew, I never knew I never)
Never (Never), never (Never)
Never knew love like this (I never knew, I never knew I never knew)

Never (Never), never (Never)
Never knew love like this (I never knew)
Never (Never knew), never (Never)
Never knew love like this (I never knew)

Never (Never knew), never (Never)
Never knew love like this (I never knew, I never knew I never knew)
Never (I never knew, I never knew), never (I never)
Never knew love like this (Never knew)

Never (Never knew), never (Never)
Never knew love like this (Opened my eyes)
Never (What a surprise).”
Album cover[1]



[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Never_Knew_Love_Like_This_Before. Accessed 22 August 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*George Harrison:Got my mind set on you:1987: Lyrics and Video

*






“I got my mind set on you
I got my mind set on you
I got my mind set on you
I got my mind set on you

But it's gonna take money
A whole lotta spending money
It's gonne take plenty of money
To do it right, child

It's gonna take time
A whole lot of precious time
It's gonna take patience and time, mmm
To do it, to do it, to do it, to do it, to do it
To do it right, child

I got my mind set on you
I got my mind set on you
I got my mind set on you
I got my mind set on you

And this time I know it's for real
The feelings that I feel
I know if I put my mind to it
I know that I really can do it

I got my mind set on you
[(Set on you)]
I got my mind set on you
[(Set on you)]

But it's gonna take money
A whole lotta spending money
It's gonna take plenty of money
To do it right, child

It's gonna take time
A whole lot of precious time
It's gonna take patience and time, mmm
To do it, to do it, to do it, to do it, to do it
To do it right

I got my mind set on you
I got my mind set on you
I got my mind set on you
I got my mind set on you

And this time I know it's for real
The feelings that I feel
I know if I put my mind to it
I know that I really can do it

But it's gonna take money
A whole lotta spending money
It's gonna take plenty of money
To do it right, child

It's gonna take a-time
A whole lot of precious time
It's gonna take patience and time, mmm
To do it, to do it, to do it, to do it, to do it
To do it right

[(Set on you)(Set on you)(Set on you)(Set on you)(Set on you)(Set on you)]

Set on you
Set on you
(Set on you) I got my mind on you
I got it set on you.”

Album cover[1]

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Got_My_Mind_Set_on_You. Accessed 22 August 2013

----------


## Citizen X

> A moment of melodic music from one of the noisiest (early) metal rockers, Black Sabbath with Changes;
> 
> I feel unhappy 
> I feel so sad 
> I lost the best friend 
> That I ever had 
> 
> She was my woman 
> I loved her so 
> ...


A very good afternoon to you Trickzta :Wink: 
This is one thread that shouldn’t have predetermined rules. It’s meant to be ‘easy like a Sunday morning!’
It doesn’t matter if a song featured previously, it matters that the song came to your mind at present and brings back memories.
There is also NO standard form for the way you choose to post your lyrics and/or video. Please feel free to share your old school classics in a manner that you comfortable with

----------


## Citizen X

> Anyone know who this Johnny was? *More than likely the same johnny as another song*?


*
UB40:Guilty: 1983: Lyrics and Video


*
It seems that ‘Johnny,’ or ‘John,’ finds some form of reference in reggae music.

John or Johnny could be a rival for your chick’s affections. She could be engaged to him. This is not the end of the world if you have a poem to win her back. You chose to put this poem into a song
“Say what's that on your finger? An engagement ring?
*So you and John* are getting engaged, huh?
You know he's a mighty lucky guy
Should be proud to have a woman like you”






“Well hello baby
Come sit down, make yourself comfortable
Tell me something, how long have we known each other?
About ten months huh?
Say what's that on your finger? An engagement ring?
So you and John are getting engaged, huh?
You know he's a mighty lucky guy
Should be proud to have a woman like you
Listen, I've got something to tell you
Don't think I'm getting fresh or anything like that
But this things been bugging me for a long time you know
And its getting heavier each and every day
And I've just gotta get it off my chest
See I've never seen anyone like you
I've never known anyone like you
*Let me take me back to my childhood a while
See we had a medium size family you know, we weren't rich
But my mother tried to bring us the best she could
Didn't commit no crime nor nothing
But I had to reach manhood to commit this crime
According to the code of love, if there is such a code
*See love is a thing well, you know?
It's a bit like quicksand
The more you wriggle the deeper you sink
And when it hits you you've just got to fall
That's why I do believe that I am guilty
Guilty of loving you”
Album cover[1]

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Labour_of_Love. Accessed 22 August 2013

----------


## pmbguy

You talk like Marlene Dietrich
And you dance like Zizi Jeanmaire
Your clothes are all made by Balmain
And there’s diamonds and pearls in your hair, yes there are.

You live in a fancy apartment
Off the Boulevard of St. Michel
Where you keep your Rolling Stones records
And a friend of Sacha Distel, yes you do.

You go to the embassy parties
Where you talk in Russian and Greek
And the young men who move in your circles
They hang on every word you speak, yes they do.

But where do you go to my lovely
When you're alone in your bed
Tell me the thoughts that surround you
I want to look inside your head, yes i do.

I've seen all your qualifications
You got from the Sorbonne
And the painting you stole from Picasso
Your loveliness goes on and on, yes it does.

When you go on your summer vacation
You go to Juan-les-Pines
With your carefully designed topless swimsuit
You get an even suntan, on your back and on your legs.

And when the snow falls you're found in St. Moritz
With the others of the jet-set
And you sip your Napoleon Brandy
But you never get your lips wet, no you don't.
[ Lyrics from: http://www.lyricsty.com/peter-sarste...ly-lyrics.html ]
But where do you go to my lovely
When you're alone in your bed
would you Tell me the thoughts that surround you
I want to look inside your head, yes I do.

You're in between 20 and 30
A very desirable age
Your body is firm and inviting
But you live on a glittering stage, yes you do, yes you do.

Your name is heard in high places
You know the Aga Khan
He sent you a racehorse for Christmas
And you keep it just for fun, for a laugh ha-ha-ha

They say that when you get married
It'll be to a millionaire
But they don't realize where you came from
And I wonder if they really care, or give a damn

But where do you go to my lovely
When you're alone in your bed
Tell me the thoughts that surround you
I want to look inside your head, yes i do.

I remember the back streets of Naples
Two children begging in rags
Both touched with a burning ambition
To shake off their lowly brown tags, they try

So look into my face Marie-Claire
And remember just who you are
Then go and forget me forever
But I know you still bear
the scar, deep inside, yes you do

I know where you go to my lovely
When you're alone in your bed
I know the thoughts that surround you
`Cause I can look inside your head.

----------

Blurock (23-Aug-13), Citizen X (23-Aug-13)

----------


## Blurock

Hey Trickzta, that's my kind of music. Black Sabbath, Foghat, what else do you have up your sleeve? Cool Man!  :Rockon:

----------


## Blurock

Jeff Healy - the blind boy who overcame his disability with flair and style. RIP - we miss you.

----------

Citizen X (23-Aug-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Bob Marley: Concrete Jungle: 1971: Lyrics and Video
*





_“No sun will shine in my day today; (no sun will shine)
The high yellow moon won't come out to play:
(that high yellow moon won't come out to play)
I said (darkness) darkness has covered my light,
(and the stage) And the stage my day into night, yeah.
Where is the love to be found? (oo-ooh-ooh)
Won't someone tell me?
_'Cause my (sweet life) life must be somewhere to be found -
(must be somewhere for me)
Instead of concrete jungle (la la-la!),
Where the living is harder (la-la!).

Concrete jungle
Man you got to do your (la la-la!) best. Wo-ooh, yeah.
*No chains around my feet,
But I'm not free, oh-ooh!
I know I am bound here in captivity;
*G'yeah, now - (never, never) I've never known happiness;
(never, never) I've never known what sweet caress is -
Still, I'll be always laughing like a clown;
Won't someone help me? 'Cause I (sweet life) -
I've got to pick myself from off the ground
(must be somewhere for me), he-yeah! -
In this a concrete jungle (la la-la!):
I said, what do you cry for me (la-la!) now, o-oh!
Concrete jungle (la la-la!), ah, won't you let me be (la la-la!), now.
Hey! Oh, now!


I said that life (sweet life) - it must be somewhere to be found
(must be somewhere for me)
Oh, instead: concrete jungle (la-la!) - collusion (la-la!) -
confusion (confusion). Eh!
Concrete jungle (la-la!): baby, you've got it in.
Concrete jungle (la la-la!), now. Eh!
Concrete jungle (la la-la!).
What do you stand(?) for me (la-la!), now?”

----------


## Blurock

I just love this song!  Love found and lost. 

PS (pmbguy, Where do you go to my lovely is one of my favourites, but I just never seemed to get it right on the guitar.)

----------

pmbguy (23-Aug-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Bob Marley: Coming in from the cold: 1980: Lyrics and uncut Video*




“In this life, in this life, in this life,
In this, oh sweet life:
We're (we're coming in from the cold);
We're coming in (coming in), coming in (coming in),
coming in (coming in), coming in (coming in),
Coming in from the cold.

_It's you - it's you - it's you I'm talkin' to -
Well, you (it's you) - you (it's you) - you I'm talking to now.
Why do you look so sad and forsaken?
When one door is closed, don't you know another is open?
_
Could you let the system make you kill your brother man?
No, no, no, no, no, no! No, Dread, no!
Could you let the system make you kill your brother man?
(No, Dread, no!)
Would you make the system get on top of your head again?
(No, Dread, no!)
Well, the biggest man you ever did see was - _was just a baby_.

In this life (in this life),
In this (in this life, oh sweet life):
Coming in from the cold;
We're coming in (coming in), coming in-a (coming in),
coming in (coming in), ooh! (coming in)
Coming in from the cold!

It's life (it's life), it's life (it's life), it's life (it's life):
it's - wa - well! - coming in from the cold!
We're coming in (coming in), coming in (coming in) -
ooh (coming in), hey! (coming in),
Coming in from the cold!

It's you - you - you I'm talking -
Well, yes, you, bilyabong! (it's you);
ew! - you I'm talking to now.
We-e-ell, why do you look so - look so - look so sad -
look so sad and forsaken?
Don't you know: When one door is closed - when one door is closed,
many more is open?

We-e-e-ell, would you let the system get on top of your head again?
No, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, Dread, no!
Would you let the system make you kill your brotherman?
No, Dread, no!
We-e-e-ell, would you make the system get on top of your head again?
(No, Dread, no!) No, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no!
Well, the biggest - biggest man you ever - ever
Did-a see was-a - was-a once a baby.

In this life, in this life, in this life,
In this, oh, sweet life,
We're (coming in from the cold) from the cold!
We're coming in (coming in), coming in (coming in),
coming in (coming in), wo-o! Yea-ea-eah!
Coming in from the cold

We're coming in-a, coming in-a, coming in-a, coming in-a!
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yea-ea-ea-eah!
Coming in from the cold
Coming in (coming in), coming in (coming in) -
(coming in) (coming in).”

----------


## Blurock

Deep Purple played a number of covers when they first started. Some of them better than the original artists. This version of Help (The Beatles) won them many fans, as did Hey Joe, also on their first album. Both numbers also worked for my band, Crazy Horse. Other numbers were Kentucky Woman, Hush and We can work it out. All worth a listen.

----------

Citizen X (23-Aug-13)

----------


## Blurock

Still one of the best

----------

Citizen X (23-Aug-13)

----------


## carl0s

> Jeff Healy - the blind boy who overcame his disability with flair and style. RIP - we miss you.



Excellent!!

My first concert (and only one ever of about three) was JHB at the arena in Manchester, when I was about 15 (17 years ago!), with my uncle. The performance was amazing. Really powerful, clear, perfect and charismatic, unlike a lot of modern stuff where the vocalists struggle and basically their live performances are, (technically) poor compared to their studio recordings. Of course it's great to see your idols in person, but I'm sure you get what I mean. Mike & the Mechanics (concert no 2 for me) were as impressive and left me with a similar feeling.

Since I was a kid, every time I pick up a new guitar, or any guitar, one of my "licks" is the first few bars of "nice problem to have".
I liked the earlier blues stuff (See the Light - uncle had a cassette of it), and I also liked the later more poppy and punchy "Feel This" CD.

I always loved Blue Jean Blues too (that's another one of my guitar licks), although in recent years I became a much bigger fan of the original ZZ Tops version.

I was saddened to hear of Jeff's death. As it happens, Paul Young from Mike & The Mechanics died a few years ago too  :Frown:  I fixed his computer at his house in Hale, Altrincham when I was about 18  :Big Grin:  That's how we got the concert passes/tickets  :Smile: 

I always like to point out that he was the guitarist in Road House. Which I just did, LOL  :Big Grin:

----------


## carl0s

Oh, and my uncle told me that Jeff used squire strats (the cheapo poor man's version of Fender's popular stratocaster guitar), that he had souped up in some way (fancy pickups probably).

OK that two anecdotes on Jeff Healey. Probably time to move on  :Wink: 

p.s. love Bad Company too!

My next concert would have been Van Halen at the N.E.C in Birmingham when I was about 16 (so, 1997 ish?), but, we drove all the way there (couple of hours) in my gran's awful Ford Orion, and when we got there the gate man said the show had been cancelled  :Frown: 

I very nearly went to see Steve Winwood (huge fan) recently, and Toto as well (same), but ended up not doing. I'd probably disappoint myself anyway - I can't let myself go enough I don't think.. Wish I could jump around and dance like some people do! I do when nobody's looking  :Wink: 

Anyway here's a great video to make this post worthwhile - apologies for the rant, I have had one or two beers!

----------

Blurock (24-Aug-13)

----------


## carl0s

Hmm. So it turns out that all of my favourite Mike and the Mechanics songs were actually sung by Paul Carrack (who I'd never heard of until now, thanks to Wikipedia), and not Paul Young as it happens.
Mmmm.

Those songs would be: The Living Years ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUdiQWxps5E )

Over my shoulder : (it was difficult to choose which one of these three songs to embed as a video into this post (only allowed 1), but I went with this one):



and finally, Another cup of coffee: ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLAnzrDVgn0 )

Time for me to start looking into Paul Carrack and discovering his other material.

moderator: might be worth allowing a few other people's posts through inbetween each of my pending-approval posts, rather than approving my deluge all at once (if you are going to be kind enough to approve my drunken posts anyway!) Or you could just give me posting freedom - I am generally well behaved. I have used this name, and this exact avatar (toy Toyota Supra) all over the Internet for more than a decade.

----------


## Citizen X

Harry Belafonte: Day-O(The Banana Boat Song): 1956: Lyrics and Video





Day-o, Day-ay-ay-o
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Day, me say day, me say day, me say day
Me say day, me say day-ay-ay-o
Daylight come and me wan' go home

Work all night on a drink a' rum
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Stack banana till the mornin' come
Daylight come and me wan' go home

Come, Mister tally man, tally me banana
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Come, Mister tally man, tally me banana
Daylight come and me wan' go home

It's six foot, seven foot, eight foot BUNCH!
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Six foot, seven foot, eight foot BUNCH!
Daylight come and me wan' go home

Day, me say day-ay-ay-o
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Day, me say day, me say day, me say day...
Daylight come and me wan' go home

A beautiful bunch a' ripe banana
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Highly deadly black tarantula
Daylight come and me wan' go home

It's six foot, seven foot, eight foot BUNCH!
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Six foot, seven foot, eight foot BUNCH!
Daylight come and me wan' go home

Day, me say day-ay-ay-o
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Day, me say day, me say day, me say day...
Daylight come and me wan' go home

Come, Mister tally man, tally me banana
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Come, Mister tally man, tally me banana
Daylight come and me wan' go home

Day-o, day-ay-ay-o
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Day, me say day, me say day, me say day
Me say day, me say day-ay-ay-o
Daylight come and me wan' go home.
See next post

----------

pmbguy (24-Aug-13)

----------


## Citizen X

Harry Belafonte: Day-O(The Banana Boat Song): 1956: Lyrics and Video(Muppets show)





“Day-o, Day-ay-ay-o
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Day, me say day, me say day, me say day
Me say day, me say day-ay-ay-o
Daylight come and me wan' go home

Work all night on a drink a' rum
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Stack banana till the mornin' come
Daylight come and me wan' go home

Come, Mister tally man, tally me banana
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Come, Mister tally man, tally me banana
Daylight come and me wan' go home

It's six foot, seven foot, eight foot BUNCH!
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Six foot, seven foot, eight foot BUNCH!
Daylight come and me wan' go home

Day, me say day-ay-ay-o
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Day, me say day, me say day, me say day...
Daylight come and me wan' go home

A beautiful bunch a' ripe banana
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Highly deadly black tarantula
Daylight come and me wan' go home

It's six foot, seven foot, eight foot BUNCH!
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Six foot, seven foot, eight foot BUNCH!
Daylight come and me wan' go home

Day, me say day-ay-ay-o
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Day, me say day, me say day, me say day...
Daylight come and me wan' go home

Come, Mister tally man, tally me banana
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Come, Mister tally man, tally me banana
Daylight come and me wan' go home

Day-o, day-ay-ay-o
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Day, me say day, me say day, me say day
Me say day, me say day-ay-ay-o
Daylight come and me wan' go home.”

See next post

----------


## Citizen X

Harry Belafonte: Day-O(The Banana Boat Song): 1956: Lyrics and Video(Beatle Juice movie scene)





“Day-o, Day-ay-ay-o
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Day, me say day, me say day, me say day
Me say day, me say day-ay-ay-o
Daylight come and me wan' go home

Work all night on a drink a' rum
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Stack banana till the mornin' come
Daylight come and me wan' go home

Come, Mister tally man, tally me banana
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Come, Mister tally man, tally me banana
Daylight come and me wan' go home

It's six foot, seven foot, eight foot BUNCH!
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Six foot, seven foot, eight foot BUNCH!
Daylight come and me wan' go home

Day, me say day-ay-ay-o
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Day, me say day, me say day, me say day...
Daylight come and me wan' go home

A beautiful bunch a' ripe banana
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Highly deadly black tarantula
Daylight come and me wan' go home

It's six foot, seven foot, eight foot BUNCH!
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Six foot, seven foot, eight foot BUNCH!
Daylight come and me wan' go home

Day, me say day-ay-ay-o
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Day, me say day, me say day, me say day...
Daylight come and me wan' go home

Come, Mister tally man, tally me banana
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Come, Mister tally man, tally me banana
Daylight come and me wan' go home

Day-o, day-ay-ay-o
Daylight come and me wan' go home
Day, me say day, me say day, me say day
Me say day, me say day-ay-ay-o
Daylight come and me wan' go home.”

----------


## Citizen X

*U2: I still haven’t found what I’m looking for: 1987: Lyrics and Video

*







“I believe in the Kingdom Come 
Then all the colors will bleed into one 
Bleed into one 
But yes, I'm still running.” 



“I have climbed the highest mountains 
I have run through the fields 
Only to be with you 
Only to be with you 

I have run, I have crawled 
I have scaled these city walls 
These city walls 
Only to be with you 

But I still haven't found 
What I'm looking for 
But I still haven't found 
What I'm looking for 

I have kissed honey lips 
Felt the healing in her fingertips 
It burned like fire 
This burning desire 

_I have spoke with the tongue of angels 
I have held the hand of a devil 
It was warm in the night 
I was cold as a stone 
_
But I still haven't found 
What I'm looking for 
But I still haven't found 
What I'm looking for 

I believe in the Kingdom Come 
Then all the colors will bleed into one 
Bleed into one 
But yes, I'm still running 

You broke the bonds 
And you loosed the chains 
Carried the cross of my shame 
Of my shame, you know I believe it 

But I still haven't found 
What I'm looking for 
But I still haven't found 
What I'm looking for 

But I still haven't found 
What I'm looking for 
But I still haven't found 
What I'm looking for.”
Album cover[1]






[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Still...;m_Looking_For. Accessed 24 August 2013

----------

Blurock (24-Aug-13), pmbguy (24-Aug-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Nik Kershaw: Wouldn’t it be good:1984: Lyrics and Video

*






“I got it bad
You don't know how bad I got it
You got it easy
You don't know when you've got it good

*It's getting harder
Just keeping life and soul together
I'm sick of fighting
Even though I know I should
*
The cold is biting
Through each and every nerve and fiber
My broken spirit is frozen to the core
I don't wanna be here no more

*Wouldn't it be good to be in your shoes
Even if it was for just one day?
Wouldn't it be good if we could wish ourselves away?
*
Wouldn't it be good to be on your side?
The grass is always greener over there
Wouldn't it be good if we could live without a care?

You must be joking
You don't know a thing about it
You've got no problem
I'd stay right there if I were you

I got it harder
You couldn't dream how hard I got it
Stay out of my shoes
If you know what's good for you

The heat is stifling
Burning me up from the inside
The sweat is coming through each and every pore
I don't wanna be here no more
I don't wanna be here no more
I don't wanna be here no more

Wouldn't it be good to be in your shoes
Even if it was for just one day?
Wouldn't it be good if we could wish ourselves away?
Ooh

Wouldn't it be good to be on your side?
The grass is always greener over there
Wouldn't it be good if we could live without a care?

I got it bad
You don't know how bad I got it
You got it easy
You don't know when you've got it good

It's getting harder
Just keeping life and soul together
I'm sick of fighting
Even though I know I should

I don't wanna be here no more.”
Album cover[1]



[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wouldn't_It_Be_Good. Accessed 24 August 2013

----------


## pmbguy

I see a red door and I want it painted black 
No colors anymore I want them to turn black 
I see the girls walk by dressed in their summer clothes 
I have to turn my head until my darkness goes 

I see a line of cars and they're all painted black 
With flowers and my love, both never to come back 
I see people turn their heads and quickly look away 
Like a newborn baby it just happens ev'ryday 

I look inside myself and see my heart is black 
I see my red door and it has been painted black 
Maybe then I'll fade away and not have to face the facts 
It's not easy facing up when your whole world is black 

No more will my green sea go turn a deeper blue 
I could not forsee this thing happening to you 
If I look hard enough into the setting sun 
My love will laugh with me before the morning comes 

I see a red door and I want it painted black 
No colors anymore I want them to turn black 
I see the girls walk by dressed in their summer clothes 
I have to turn my head until my darkness goes 

Hmm, hmm, hmm... 

I wanna see it painted black, painted black 
Black as night, black as coal 
I wanna see the sun, blotted out from the sky 
I wanna see it painted, painted, painted, painted black 
Yeah

----------

Blurock (24-Aug-13), Citizen X (24-Aug-13)

----------


## Blurock

Thanks for sharing with us Carl0s. 

You may also like our own blues boffin from Durban, South Africa - Dan Patlansky. See him on tour in London.

----------

Citizen X (24-Aug-13)

----------


## Blurock

Seeing an artist perform live is always better than a recording. No bullshit or backtracks. Just talent.

----------

pmbguy (24-Aug-13)

----------


## Blurock

Elvis Blue is another local artist that is coming on strong. See him perform with Dan Patlansky.

----------


## Citizen X

*Herb Alpert:Rise:1979*

----------


## Citizen X

*Bruce Channel: Hey Baby: 1961: Lyrics and movie scene Dirty Dancing*






“Heyyyy, hey baby! 
I want to know if you'll be my girl 
Heyyyy, hey baby! 
I want to know if you'll be my girl 

When I saw you walkin down the street 
I said that's a kind of gal I'd like to meet 
She's so pretty, Lord she's fine 
I'm gonna make her mine all mine 

Heyyy, hey baby! 
I want to know if you'll be my girl 

When you turned and walked away 
That's when I want to say 
C'mon baby, give me a whirl 
I want to know if you'll be my girl 

Heyyyy, hey baby! 
I want to know if you'll be my girl 

When you turned and walked away 
That's when I want to say 
C'mon baby, give me a whirl 
I want to know if you'll be my girl 

Heyyyyy, hey baby! 
I want to know if you'll be my girl 
Hey, hey hey hey hey, baby 
C'mon, baby now.”

----------


## Citizen X

The Original?
But ofcourse

----------


## pmbguy



----------

Citizen X (24-Aug-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> 


*The Beach Boys: Round Round:1964: Lyrics and Video

*
“Round round get around 
I get around 
Yeah 
Get around round round I get around 
I get around 
Get around round round I get around 
My kind o' town 
Get around round round I get around 
I'm a real cool head 
Get around round round I get around 
I'm makin' real good bread 

I'm gettin' bugged driving up and down this same old strip 
I gotta finda new place where the kids are hip 

My buddies and me are getting real well known 
Yeah, the bad guys know us and they leave us alone 

I get around 
Get around round round I get around 
My kind o' town 
Get around round round I get around 
I'm a real cool head 
Get around round round I get around 
I'm makin' real good bread 
Get around round round I get around 
I get around 
Round 
Get around round round oooo 
Wah wa ooo 
Wah wa ooo 
Wah wa ooo 

We always take my car cause it's never been beat 
And we've never missed yet with the girls we meet 

None of the guys go steady cause it wouldn't be right 
To leave their best girl home now on Saturday night 

I get around 
Get around round round I get around 
My kind o' town 
Get around round round I get around 
I'm a real cool head 
Get around round round I get around 
I'm makin' real good bread 
Get around round round I get around 
I get around 
Round 
Ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah 

Round round get around 
I get around 
Yeah 
Get around round round I get around 
Get around round round I get around 
Wah wa ooo 
Get around round round I get around 
Oooo ooo ooo 
Get around round round I get around 
Ahh ooo ooo 
Get around round round I get around 
Ahh ooo ooo 
Get around round round I get around .”
Album cover[1]



[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Get_Around. Accessed 24 August 2013

----------


## pmbguy

You know that members from the beach boys used to hang out with old Charls Manson. They thought he was a cool dude and good musician, later he started to get more psycho and they chased him away

----------


## Citizen X

*The Beach Boys: Darling: 1967: Lyrics and Video

*






I really don’t know if ‘words can say!’ God knows I’ve tried, how about you? I’m still a *cunning linguist* though!
I really love this song for so many reasons. *Just love this song!*


“Don't know if words can say, but darlin', I'll find a way
To let you know what you meant to me
Guess it was meant to be
I hold you in my heart as life's most precious part

Ohh, darlin'
I dream about you often my pretty girl, babe
I love the way you soften my life with your love
Your precious love

I was feeling like half a man then I couldn't love but now I can
You pick me up when I'm feeling sad
More soul than I ever had
Gonna love you every single night, 'cause I think you're too outta sight

Ohh, ohh, darlin'
I dream about you often my pretty girl, babe
I love the way you soften my life with your love
Your precious love

Every night, whoa
Every night, oh darlin'

Love you every single night, yes I'll do
'Cause I think you're too doggone outta sight, outta sight

Yeah, yeah, darlin'
I dream about you often my pretty girl, babe
I love the way you soften my life with your love
Your precious love

Every night, whoa, I kept thinking about darlin'
Every night, oh darlin' “

----------


## Citizen X

*The Beach Boys: Don’t worry Baby: 1964: Lyrics and Video

*





Well its been building up inside of me
For oh I don't know how long
I don't know why
But I keep thinking
Something's bound to go wrong

But she looks in my eyes
And makes me realize
And she says "Don't worry baby"
Don't worry baby
Don't worry baby
Everything will turn out alright

Don't worry baby
Don't worry baby
Don't worry baby

I guess I should've kept my mouth shut
When I started to brag about my car
But I can't back down now because
I pushed the other guys too far

She makes me come alive
And makes me wanna drive
When she says "Don't worry baby"
Don't worry baby
Don't worry baby
Everything will turn out alright

Don't worry baby
Don't worry baby
Don't worry baby

She told me "Baby, when you race today
Just take along my love with you
And if you knew how much I loved you
Baby nothing could go wrong with you"

Oh what she does to me
When she makes love to me
And she says "Don't worry baby"
Don't worry baby
Don't worry baby
Everything will turn out alright

Don't worry baby
Don't worry baby
Don't worry baby
"Well it’s been building up inside of me
For oh I don't know how long
I don't know why
But I keep thinking
Something's bound to go wrong

But she looks in my eyes
And makes me realize
And she says "Don't worry baby"
Don't worry baby
Don't worry baby
Everything will turn out alright

Don't worry baby
Don't worry baby
Don't worry baby

I guess I should've kept my mouth shut
When I started to brag about my car
But I can't back down now because
I pushed the other guys too far

She makes me come alive
And makes me wanna drive
When she says "Don't worry baby"
Don't worry baby
Don't worry baby
Everything will turn out alright

Don't worry baby
Don't worry baby
Don't worry baby

She told me "Baby, when you race today
Just take along my love with you
And if you knew how much I loved you
Baby nothing could go wrong with you"

Oh what she does to me
When she makes love to me
And she says "Don't worry baby"
Don't worry baby
Don't worry baby
Everything will turn out alright

Don't worry baby
Don't worry baby.”
Album cover[1]


[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don't_Worry_Baby. Accessed 24 August 2013

----------

pmbguy (24-Aug-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*The Beach Boys: Wouldn’t it be nice: 1966: Lyrics and Video

*

This song means a great deal to me. It held special meaning between *1992 and 1997*
This is the epitome of bubble-gum pop! Too late of dreaming of when we get "older." Wouldn't it really be nice if we could be younger and rewrite the story?




*
“Wouldn't it be nice if we were older
Then we wouldn't have to wait so long
And wouldn't it be nice to live together
In the kind of world where we belong*
You know its gonna make it that much better
When we can say goodnight and stay together
Wouldn't it be nice if we could wake up
In the morning when the day is new
And after having spent the day together
Hold each other close the whole night through
Happy times together we've been spending
I wish that every kiss was never ending
Wouldn't it be nice
Maybe if we think and wish and hope and pray it might come true
Baby then there wouldn't be a single thing we couldn't do
We could be married
And then we'd be happy
Wouldn't it be nice
You know it seems the more we talk about it
It only makes it worse to live without it
But lets talk about it
Wouldn't it be nice
Good night my baby
Sleep tight my baby.”

Album cover[1]




[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wouldn't_It_Be_Nice. Accessed 24 August 2013

----------


## pmbguy

"Ain't No Sunshine"
Aint no sunshine when shes gone
Its not warm when shes away
Aint no sunshine when shes gone
And shes always gone too long
Anytime she goes away

I wonder this time where shes gone
Wonder if shes gonna stay
Aint no sunshine when shes gone
And this house just aint no home
Anytime she goes away

And I know, I know, I know, I know, I know
I know, I know, I know, I know, I know
I know, I know, I know, I know, I know
I know, I know, I know, I know, I know-I know
They oughta leave the young thing alone
But aint no sunshine when shes gone
Only darkness every day
Aint no sunshine when shes gone
And this house just aint no home
Anytime she goes away

Aint no sunshine when shes gone
Its not warm when shes away
Aint no sunshine when shes gone
And shes always gone too long
Anytime she goes away

[9x]
(I know, I know, I know, I know, I know)
Anytime she goes away 


This song was in the movie Notting Hill, one of the only romantic comedies I can enjoy with my wife. She cries every time at the exact same scenes one of them is where Julia Roberts says I am just a girl standing in front of a boy asking him to love her...It makes me chuckle a bit when my wife gets emotional at cinema...shame she gets heavy involved. 
The only thing that will make me cry will be if I lose my loins in a horrible fishing accident.

----------

Citizen X (25-Aug-13)

----------


## tec0

People next to me are having a party with all that bad bad music 

My advice "don't live next to a metal head and play crap...  :Devil2: 

So I introduced them to my little friend "sony a twenty-five thousand WATT MONSTER" I know it is my brother's radio but  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Yea bring it  :Cool: 


song of choice: 





* Within Temptation*  

*"What Have You Done?"
(feat. Keith Caputo)*

Would you mind if I hurt you?
Understand that I need to
Wish that I had other choices
than to harm the one I love

What have you done now?!

I know I'd better stop trying
You know that there's no denying
I won't show mercy on you now
I know, should stop believing
I know, there's no retrieving
It's over now, what have you done?

What have you done now?!

I, I've been waiting for someone like you
But now you are slipping away... oh
Why, why does fate make us suffer?
There's a curse between us, between me and you

What have you done?! What have you done?!
What have you done?! What have you done?!
What have you done now?!
What have you done?! What have you done?!
What have you done?! What have you done?!
What have you done now?!

Would you mind if I killed you?
Would you mind if I tried to?
'cause you have turned into my worst enemy
You carry hate that I don't feel
It's over now
What have you done?

What have you done now?!

I, I've been waiting for someone like you
But now you are slipping away... oh
What have you done now?!
Why, why does fate make us suffer?
There's a curse between us, between me and you

What have you done?! What have you done?!
What have you done?! What have you done?!
What have you done now?!
What have you done?! What have you done?!
What have you done?! What have you done?!
What have you done now?!
What have you done now, what have you done?...

I will not fall, won't let it go
We will be free when it ends

I, I've been waiting for someone like you
But now you are slipping away... oh
What have you done now?!
Why, why does fate make us suffer?
There's a curse between us, between me and you

I, I've been waiting for someone like you
But now you are slipping away... oh
What have you done now?!
Why, why does fate make us suffer
There's a curse between us, between me and you

----------

Citizen X (25-Aug-13)

----------


## tec0

This one I am not going to post the lyrics... 

Enjoy  :Smile:

----------

Citizen X (25-Aug-13), pmbguy (28-Aug-13)

----------


## carl0s

> You know that members from the beach boys used to hang out with old Charls Manson. They thought he was a cool dude and good musician, later he started to get more psycho and they chased him away


No I didn't know that!

Did you know that The Beach Boys are on Chicago's "Wishing you were here"?

To quote wikipedia;



> The Beach Boys were at Caribou Ranch when "Wishing You Were Here" was recorded, and three members of that band -- Al Jardine, Carl Wilson, and Dennis Wilson -- joined Cetera, at the singer's request

----------

Citizen X (25-Aug-13), pmbguy (28-Aug-13), tec0 (25-Aug-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> "Ain't No Sunshine"
> Aint no sunshine when shes gone
> Its not warm when shes away
> Aint no sunshine when shes gone
> And shes always gone too long
> Anytime she goes away
> 
> I wonder this time where shes gone
> Wonder if shes gonna stay
> ...


Super cool old school classic. :Cool:

----------


## Citizen X

> No I didn't know that!
> 
> Did you know that The Beach Boys are on Chicago's "Wishing you were here"?
> 
> To quote wikipedia;



A very good day to you Carlos :Wink: ,

I can tell that we have kindred spirit in that ‘Chicago,’ is one of the greatest bands of all time and one of my favourite bands.
Whilst, I was really into Chicago, and regularly revisit their music, I must confess, I followed Peter Cetera’s solo career with more vigour.
*Many thanks indeed* for sharing this masterpiece
*Wishing you were here: Chicago: 1974: Lyrics and Video*


“Sleepless hours and dreamless nights and far aways
Ooo ooo ooo, wishing you were here
Heaven knows and lord it shows when I'm away
Ooo ooo ooo, wishing you were here 

Same old show in a different town on another time
Ooo ooo ooo, wishing you were here
Even though you're far away, you're on my mind
Ooo ooo ooo, wishing you were here


And I'd like to change my life, and you know I would
Just to be with you tonight, baby, if I could
But I've got my job to do, and I do it well,
So I guess that's how it is.


Ooo ooo ooo, wishing you were here
Ooo ooo ooo, wishing you were here


On the road it's a heavy load, but I'll get by
Ooo ooo ooo, wishing you were here
Pay the price, make a sacrifice, and still I'll try
Ooo ooo ooo, wishing you were here.”



Album cover[1]


[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wishing_You_Were_Here. Accessed 25 August 2013

----------

carl0s (26-Aug-13), tec0 (25-Aug-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> This one I am not going to post the lyrics... 
> 
> Enjoy


A believer really does sing the *truth.*
*Indeed,* He remains the greatest cowboy of them all, such is my testimony.


In the book of Isaiah, He is Wonderful Counsellor, Mighty God,Everlasting Father, Prince of peace;
In the book of RevelationHe is The Alpha and Omega; TheConquering Lion of the Tribe of Judah; The Lion of the desert, The King of Kings and Lords of Lords;
In the book of Hebrews He is the apostle of our profession; the
author and finisher of our faith; the great high priest; mediatorof the New Covenant;
In the book of ActsHe is the author of life; the source of eternal
salvation for all who obey him; The image of God;
In the book of JohnHe is The bread of Life; the good Shepherd; The creator; God, Only Begotten Son of God, The way, the truthand life; true bread, true light, true vine; Saviour of the world; In the Book of Ephesians He is the Great high priest;
In the book of CorinthiansHe is the Wisdom of God, ourredemption; our sacrificed Passover lamb, the Lord of Glory andthe power of God;
In the book of ActsHe is the author of life; Holy one; Lord of all,Son of God;
*In the Book of Matthew; He is the friend of sinners, The son of**David; The good master*, the son of man, King of the Jews; TheChrist, The Messiah, God with us;
In the book of Joshua, He is the captain of God's army;
In the book of Luke, He is Jesus of Nazareth; He is Christ; thechosen of God, Christ the lord, the consolation of Israel;
In the book of TimothyHe is the seed of David;
In the Book of JamesHe is the Lord of Glory;
In the book of PsalmsHe is the first born; King of glory;
In the book of Romans He is the Deliverer; Lord over all; JesusChrist our Lord


*Johnny Cash: The greatest cowboy of them all: 1979: Lyrics and Video

*
“I have always had my heroes I've loved a lot of legends
Many men in my mind are ridin' tall
*But my cowboy hero hats off to the man who rode a donkey
He's the greatest cowboy of them all*
He loves all his little doggies he speaks to them kind and gently
And he'll lift up any maverick that falls
*He sees every stray that scatters like it's the only one that matters
He's the greatest cowboy of them all
*Once he rode into the sunset but some returning sunrise
He'll call up all the riders in the sky
I gotta get my roll together gettin' ready for that sunrise
That winds up where old cowboys never die
The trail he rides is narrow but it's straighter than an arrow
And he rides point for all the great and small
He will take us through the wire onto that plain that's higher
He's the greatest cowboy of them all
Once he rode into the sunset...
*He's the greatest cowboy of them all.”*
*Album cover[1]*

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Believer_Sings_the_Truth. Accessed 25 August 2013

----------

tec0 (25-Aug-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Chicago:Hard to say I’m sorry:1982: Lyrics and Video

*






“ "Everybody needs a little time away," I heard her say, "from each other."

"Even lover's need a holiday far away from each other."

Hold me now.

It's hard for me to say I'm sorry.

I just want you to stay.


*After all that we've been through,

I will make it up to you. I promise to.


And after all that's been said and done,


You're just the part of me I can't let go.*


Couldn't stand to be kept away just for the day from your body.

Wouldn't wanna be swept away, far away from the one that I love.

Hold me now.

_It's hard for me to say I'm sorry.
_
I just want you to know.

Hold me now.

I really want to tell you I'm sorry.

I could never let you go.

After all that we've been through,


I will make it up to you. I promise to.


And after all that's been said and done,


You're just the part of me I can't let go.



After all that we've been through,


_I will make it up to you. I promise to.


You're gonna be the lucky one.”

_Album cover[1]

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hard_to_Say_I'm_Sorry. Accessed 25 August 2013

----------

tec0 (25-Aug-13)

----------


## Blurock

California Girls was on of the great Beach Boys songs that did it for me way back then.

I'm still pissed off with the Beach Boys though for not authorising a re-release of this album by the Flames, one of the best South African bands ever. They were contracted by the Beach Boys which inevitably lead to their breakup.

----------


## Blurock

The Flames recorded a number of soul covers which I believe was even better than the originals. They had a feel for soul music and had a fantastic musical ability with excellent balance between all the instruments in the band. 

Gooi hom Bru!!!

----------


## Blurock

This was the first rock album ever to be recorded in Quadrophonic sound.

----------


## Blurock

Published on 15 Jul 2011
Burning Bright ! - a short history of The Flames

The Flames were formed by brothers Steve Fataar on vocals and guitar and Edries (Brother) Fataar on vocals and bass, in Durban in 1963 under the management of Bing Kinsey. The band was originally augmented by George Faber on drums and Eugene Champion on guitar. Soon however Ricky Fataar joined on drums and Edries Fredericks took over on guitar and vocals. This formation recorded many 45's and the band's first album entitled Ummm! Ummm! Oh Yeah!!! after a Buddy Holly tune from his album Showcase. 


Edries Fredericks left the band around 1966 in order to provide a more regular income and start a family. He was replaced by Mitchell (Baby) Duvall on guitar and vocals. They recorded the Flames' second album That's Enough released in early 1967. This album closed with the Flames first take at covering a 1959 Jerry Butler soul classic "For Your Precious Love". During these early years the Flames grew in fame and stature, often winning band competitions and polls. At age 12 Ricky Fataar won the title of Best Rock Drummer in South Africa. 
After Mitchell Duvall's departure, the Flames needed a new singer/guitarist. They invited Blondie Chaplin to join them for the recording of their third album Burning Soul! His amazing soulful voice and guitar playing helped change the band's direction to the classic Motown and Atlantic soul repertoire. This line-up went on to record their fourth and best album Soulfire in early 1968. This album featured their new version of "For Your Precious Love" with its unforgettable spoken introduction. This recording was released on a 45 which took the Flames to the top of the charts over much of Southern Africa during the middle of 1968. 


In between Burning Soul and Soulfire The Flames also found time to help Una Valli record her masterpiece Soul Meeting by backing her on six of the twelve tracks.Thier collective version of Satisfaction gives Aretha Franklin something to think about ! Later that year they moved to London, where they played the club scene. It was at Blaise's that the Beach Boys' Al Jardine and Carl Wilson spotted them and later invited them to move to the United States and record for the Beach Boys own Brother label. They dropped the final letter from their name, becoming The Flame and started writing their own material. The album entitled simply "The Flame" was released in late 1970 and was the first ever rock album recorded in quadraphonic sound. It's a startling set of hard rockers, smooth ballads and power epics. 


A second album was recorded but shelved after Steve Fataar and Edries (Brother) Fataar elected to return home. Ricky Fataar and Blondie Chaplin were later invited to become full-time members of The Beach Boys, staying for three albums, "Carl And The Passions: So Tough", "Holland" and the double live set "In Concert". All feature compositions by Ricky Fataar and Blondie Chaplin and all are well worth seeking out. 

The Flames live on in their wonderful records, five albums and fifteen 45's in all. To this day their powerful and melodic playing and singing continues to thrill both old and new fans. 

Way back in the 1970's the original master tapes for most of The Flames' records were sadly lost in a factory fire. Every effort has been made to return this wonderful music to you in the best possible sound quality by high-grade transcriptions from the best possible vinyl sources. Listen for yourself and judge if we have succeeded. Enjoy the Flames!

----------


## Citizen X

> 1. Tec0,They had a nerve indeed! Allow me to state your case and clarify the Bibles position and the misconceptions of the Church. Do not judge, or you too will be judged. 2 For in the same way you judge others, you will be judged, and with the measure you use, it will be measured to you. Why do you look at the speck of sawdust in your brothers eye and pay no attention to the plank in your own eye? How can you say to your brother, Let me take the speck out of your eye, when all the time there is a plank in your own eye? You hypocrite, first take the plank out of your own eye, and then you will see clearly to remove the speck from your brothers eye. Matthew 7:1-15. The first mistake that radio station made was to judge you!
> 2. My official public relations statement allows me to level criticism against any church leader, professor of theology, Bible School student, Christian radio station and my fellow Christians. I am the worst Christian on this planet, to date Ive only committed a trillion and one sins, of the Lords servants Im the least important. I proudly proclaim that Im part of the weak, foolish and lowly and despised things of this world. Unless any professor of theology can make the same bold public statement then they simply dont have the privilege that I have in criticizing church leaders! Extensive Bible study is my most favourite hobby and pastime. I dont need any church, Bible School or theology professor whatsoever to guide me in this regard! I love studying the Bible. I dont know the whole Bible, but I have the Holy Spirit to guide me into all truth!3. Mistake 2: They minded your business!Make it your ambition to lead a quiet life, to mind your own business and to work with your hands, just as we told you.1 Thessalonians 4:11."I don't care what you say anymore, this is my lifeGo ahead with your own life, leave me alone. I never said I was a victim of circumstance.I still belong, don't get me wrong.You can speak your mind but not on my time;"Billy Joel;
> 4. All forms of music, vocal and instrumental existed among the Biblical Jewish people, The New Testament Christians and all Churches throughout these past centuries.
> 5. Archaeological and written data have demonstrated clearly that music was an integral part of daily life in ancient Israel/Palestine. Figurines and iconographic depictions reveal that people played chordophones and frame drums, and that the human voice was essential as women and men sang love songs along with laments for the deceased. Data also describes outdoor scenes of music and dancing in sometimes prophetic frenzies, often with carefully orchestrated and choreographed musicians and singers within specially built structures.
> 6. The Bible perspective about the flute is simple. This musical instrument was invented by Jubal, the very first musician. Genesis 4:21
> 7. The common misconception that many Churches and Christians have is that becuase the devil aka lucifer was the angel of music and the head of praise and worship, he has somehow infiltrated music and uses music to influence people to carry out whatever malicious intentions he has. What they fail to realize, that Biblically, they will answer only for their sins and not what another man has or hasnt done. The mind your own business scripture very applicable here!
> 
> One good thing about music, when it hits you fell no pain 
> So hit me with music, hit me with music
> ...


*The misconception of music and the Bible( Ezekiel 28:13 KJV v Ezekiel 28:13 NIV)
*
*The origin*of the fact that Satan was the Archangel and leader of praise and worship in Heaven before his time comes from Ezekiel 28:13. The problem is that the KJV describes him as the prince of pipes and tabrets indicating that when he was created he was create with an innate ability to create music from within himself. To put things into perspective:

*The king James Version reads as follows:*
Thou hast been in Eden the garden of God; every precious stone was thy covering, the sardius, topaz, and the diamond, the beryl, the onyx, and the jasper, the sapphire, the emerald, and the carbuncle, and gold: the workmanship of thy tabrets and of thy pipes was prepared in thee in the day that thou wast created.

Whereas

The New International version reads as follows:
You were in Eden,the garden of God;every precio
us stone adorned you:carnelian, chrysolite and emerald,    topaz, onyx and jasper,   lapis lazuli, turquoise and beryl.
Your settings and mountings( there is a footnote here)were made of gold; on the day you were created they were prepared.

*The footnote in NIV states  the meaning for Hebrew for this phrase is uncertain.
*
So my simple question is where it states, in the Bible that one must only listen to Gospel music or specifically that it is a sin to listen to other music. If we are to do things Biblically point me to the chapter and verse? 

Is it acceptable to listen to instrumental music and unacceptable to listen to the music of Whitney Houston on the basis that the Bible says you shouldnt or because certain members of the Church says that you shouldnt?

Even if even one of you listening to any other music besides Gospel music then you are equally guilty of a non-existent crime that you accuse me of! The LORD accepts me as I am, the Holy Spirit will guide me into all truth and the LORD will work with me and all of us here as individuals in a process!!!
*Answer me this*, if music was so very destructive to one then why didnt the Apostle Paul address it? In fact in AD 40 when the Apostle Paul was around, there was many forms of secular music, the Romans were renowned for their secular music yet the Apostle Paul didnt take exception to this but he specifically took acceptance to one Christian judging the next!
*Paul had difficulties with the church at Corinth*.  *They were too quick to judge others on things where grace should have abounded. * Instead of church members settling things between themselves in a Christian manner or bringing the matter before the church, they were suing one another in court.  They were getting into fierce arguments over things which should never have been brought to a judge.  The witness of Christ was hurt over such wrangling.  Paul was upset with the church at Corinth and said, _If any of you has a dispute with another, dare he take it before the ungodly for judgment instead of before the saints? Do you not know that the saints will judge the world? And if you are to judge the world, are you not competent to judge trivial cases_ (I Cor 6:1-2)?  Instead of settling these issues with one another, _one brother goes to law against anotherand this in front of unbelievers_ (1 Cor 6:6).
Paul was saying that everything was permissible for him yet not everything was beneficial (1 Cor 6:12). The context was sexual immorality but also what foods were to be eaten and what was to be abstained from.   Paul was saying that grace should abound.  Some were judging others for things that were not sin to them. For some, eating meats that were left over from that sacrificed to idols were okay  for others, it was an offensive thing.  These two groups were often judging one another but with the wrong motives.  Paul was not happy about such judgments of others over what they simply ate.  He told the church at Rome to _Accept the one whose faith is weak, without quarreling over disputable matters.  One persons faith allows them to eat anything, but another, whose faith is weak, eats only vegetables. The one who eats everything must not treat with contempt the one who does not, and the one who does not eat everything must not judge the one who does, for God has accepted them. Who are you to judge someone elses servant? To their own master, servants stand or fall. And they will stand, for the Lord is able to make them stand_ (Rom 14:1-4).

----------

pmbguy (28-Aug-13)

----------


## Blurock

I'm so happy to share this with you....  Enjoy!

----------


## Citizen X

> A correlation: Music, Scripture, Legend and history…King Solomon’s mines will always ignite huge interest this globe over..
> I can appreciate why UB40 named their 1983 and 1989 albums Labour of Love 1 and labour of Love 2, because it’s just that a labour of true love. To appreciate Reggae you’ll have a profound love for the history, mythology, Scripture and legends..
> 
> King Solomon and sexual healing!( The legend of the ring!) “ We’ll share the shelter of my single bed.”
> 
> If law school has taught me anything, it’s taught me to avoid a proliferation of the collateral issues, break down various arguments until the issue in dispute glare at you from that word document and have conclusions that can be logically reconciled with the premises that it’s based upon. I’ve researched this issue extensively for more than 15 years! Whilst, I hold google in high regard, i’m old school, so University library book research has been my point of departure..
> 
> “And baby, I can't hold it much longer, It's getting stronger and stronger. And when I get that feeling I want Sexual Healing. Sexual Healing, oh baby, makes me feel so fine
> Helps to relieve my mind. Sexual Healing baby, is good for me
> ...


As at 10:47 am, Sunday 25 August 2013, radio 702 just played one of my favourite classics. The song is “Is this love,” by Bob Marley. Apart from this, all the other radio stations continue to play Marley’s music and his albums still sell to date!
The grammar of love..




*Bob Marley: Is this love? 1978: Lyrics and Video



*"Is This Love" Bob Marley
I wanna love you and treat you right;
I wanna love you every day and every night:
We'll be together with a roof right over our heads;
We'll share the shelter of my single bed;
We'll share the same room, yeah! - for Jah provide the bread.
Is this love - is this love - is this love -
Is this love that I'm feelin'?
Is this love - is this love - is this love -
Is this love that I'm feelin'?
I wanna know - wanna know - wanna know now!
I got to know - got to know - got to know now!

I'm willing and able,
So I throw my cards on your table!
I wanna love you - I wanna love and treat - love and treat you right;
I wanna love you every day and every night:
We'll be together, yeah! - with a roof right over our heads;
We'll share the shelter, yeah, - of my single bed;
We'll share the same room, yeah! - for Jah provide the bread.

Is this love - is this love - is this love -
Is this love that I'm feelin'?
Is this love - is this love - is this love -
Is this love that I'm feelin'?
Wo-o-o-oah! Oh yes, I know; yes, I know - yes, I know now!
Yes, I know; yes, I know - yes, I know now!

I'm willing and able,
So I throw my cards on your table!
See: I wanna love ya, I wanna love and treat ya -
love and treat ya right.
I wanna love you every day and every night:
We'll be together, with a roof right over our heads!
We'll share the shelter of my single bed;
We'll share the same room, yeah! Jah provide the bread.
We'll share the shelter of my single bed."

Album cover http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Is_This..._Wailers_song)

----------


## Citizen X

*Roxette:The Look:1989:Lyrics and original 80’s Video

*
Some chicks just ‘got the look,’ mercy!






“Walking like a man
Hitting like a hammer
She’s a juvenile scam
Never was a quitter
Tasty like a raindrop
She’s got the look
Heavenly bound
Cause heavens got a number
When she’s spinning me around
Kissing is a colour
Her loving is a wild dog
She’s got the look
She’s got the look, -she’s got the look-
She’s got the look, -she’s got the look-
What in the world can make a brown-eyed girl turn blue
When everything I’ll ever do, I’ll do for you
And I go: la la la la la
She’s got the look
Fire in the ice
Naked to the T-bone
Is a lovers disguise
Banging on the head drum
Shaking like a mad bull
Shes got the look
Swaying to the band
Moving like a hammer
Shes a miracle man
Loving is the ocean
Kissing is the wet sand
She’s got the look
She’s got the look, -she’s got the look-
She’s got the look, -she’s got the look-
What in the world can make a brown-eyed girl turn blue
When everything I’ll ever do, I’ll do for you
And I go: la la la la la
She’s got the look
Walking like a man
Hitting like a hammer
She’s a juvenile scam
Never was a quitter
Tasty like a raindrop
She’s got the look
And she goes:
Na na na na na,...
She’s got the look
She’s got the look, -she’s got the look-
She’s got the look, -she’s got the look-
What in the world can make a brown-eyed girl turn blue
When everything I’ll ever do, I’ll do for you
And I go: la la la la la
She’s got the look
What in the world can make you so blue
When everything I’ll ever do, I’ll do for you
And I go: la la la la la
Na na na na na,...
Shes got the look
And she goes:
Na na na na na,...
She’s got the look -she’s got the look-
And she goes:
Na na na na na,...
She’s got the look -she’s got the look-
And she goes:
Na na na na na,..
She’s got look -she’s got look.”

Album cover[1]




[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Look. Accessed 25 August 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Tina Charles: I love to love(but my baby loves to dance):1976: Lyrics and original 70’s Video



I have a thing for a song with a nice melody and feel good vibe..*





“Oh I love to love 
But my baby just loves to dance 
He wants to dance, He loves to dance, He's got to dance 
Oh I love to love 
But my baby just loves to dance 
Oh I love to love 
But there's no time for our romance 
No no no oh 

Oh I love to love 
But my baby just loves to dance 

The minute the band begins to swing it 
He's on his feet to dig it 
And dance the night away 
Stop I'm spinning like a top 
We'll dance until we drop 
But if I had my way 

Oh I love to love 
But my baby just loves to dance 
He wants to dance, He loves to dance, He's got to dance 
Oh I love to love 
But my baby just loves to dance 
Oh I love to love 
But he won't give our love a chance 
No no no oh 

Oh I love to love 
But my baby just loves to dance 

Stop I'm spinning like a top 
We'll dance until we drop 
But if I had my way 
Sundown instead of going downtown 
We'll stay at home and get down 
To what I'm tryin' to say 

Oh I love to love 

But my baby just loves to dance yeah yeah 

I love to love 
But my baby just loves to dance 
Yes he does...ooh...get down...oh.”
Album cover[1]




See next post :Cool: 

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Love_to_Love_(But_My_Baby_Loves_to_Dance). Accessed 25 August 2013

----------


## Citizen X

Tina Charles, after 28 years of first releasing the song, gave a performance in 2004, and demonstrated that she could still bring it after all those years..hot mama :Cool:

----------


## Citizen X

*Rod Stewart: Da Ya Think I’m Sexy?1978: Lyrics and Video

*
I love the attitude of the old school legends. They knew how to treat a lady! I suppose if you call your chick ‘Sugar,’ today, some may find offence. Marvin Gaye used the term ‘Sugar,’ in Let’s get it on, the list goes on and on.
These legends also didn’t beat around the bush, no ambiguity in what they were saying:
“If you want my body and you think I'm sexy
Come on, sugar, let me know”


*Drawing board resolution:* Try something new and refer to your lady as ‘Sugar!’ It’s now on my list of things to do!






"*Da Ya Think I'm Sexy*
“Sugar, sugar

She sits alone waiting for suggestions
He's so nervous, avoiding all the questions
His lips are dry, her heart is gently pounding
Don't you just know exactly what they're thinking

If you want my body and you think I'm sexy
Come on, sugar, let me know
If you really need me, just reach out and touch me
Come on, honey, tell me so, tell me so, baby

He's acting shy, looking for an answer
Come on honey, let's spend the night together
Now hold on a minute before we go much further
Give me a dime so I can phone my mother

They catch a cab to his high rise apartment
At last he can tell her exactly what his heart meant

If you want my body and you think I'm sexy
Come on honey, tell me so
If you really need me, just reach out and touch me
Come on sugar, let me know

His heart's beating like a drum
'Cause at last he's got this girl home
Relax baby, now we are alone

They wake at dawn 'cause all the birds are singin'
Two total strangers but that ain't what they're thinkin'
Outside it's cold, misty and it's rainin'
They got each other, neither one's complainin'

He say's, "I sorry but I'm out of milk and coffee
Never mind sugar we can watch the early movie"

If you want my body and you think I'm sexy
Come on sugar, let me know
If you really need me, just reach out and touch me
Come on honey, tell me so

Sugar

If you really need me, just reach out and touch me
Come on, sugar, let me know
If you really, really, really, really need me
Just let me know, just reach out and touch me

If you really want me, just reach out and touch me
Come on, sugar, let me know
If you really need me, just reach out and touch me
Come on, sugar, let me know

If you, if you, if you really need me, just come on and tell me so
Just reach out and tell me so.”


Album art[1]

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Da_Ya_Think_I'm_Sexy%3F. Accessed 25 August 2013

----------


## carl0s

Not a fan of Rod Stewart personally.

Speaking of Tina though, have we had any Tina Turner yet? The queen of rock. What a voice. Her duet with Bryan Adams is good (It's only love).

Anyway, here's something totally different. You'll need proper speakers or headphones to hear the bass line  :Smile:

----------


## carl0s

> A very good day to you Carlos,
> 
> I can tell that we have kindred spirit in that Chicago, is one of the greatest bands of all time and one of my favourite bands.
> Whilst, I was really into Chicago, and regularly revisit their music, I must confess, I followed Peter Ceteras solo career with more vigour.
> *Many thanks indeed* for sharing this masterpiece


Hey Vanash you're welcome. I find your musical tastes very agreeable too!
I also have two of Peter Cetera's CDs (pop masters and world falling down). They're extremely poppy but his voice is to die for. You can kind of hear him clenching his jaw like he does  :Big Grin: 
Favourites off those would be Restless Heart, Faithfully, Apple of your daddie's eye, SOS (great cover), and of course the duet with Chaka Khan - actually this should be top of the list - Feels like Heaven.

It's vocals and grooves that do it for me nowadays. I used to be all about technical vurtuoso stuff (val halen, satriani, vai etc). Not so much nowadays.

Anyway, speaking of Chaka Khan.. she also did a duet with the *amazing* Steve Winwood - Higher Love.

----------

Citizen X (26-Aug-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Steve Winwood: Higher Love:1986: Lyrics and original Video

*





“*Think about it*, there must be higher love
Down in the heart or hidden in the stars above
Without it, life is wasted time
Look inside your heart, I'll look inside mine
Things look so bad everywhere
In this whole world, what is fair?
We walk blind, we try to see
Falling behind in what could be

Bring me a higher love
Bring me a higher love
Bring me a higher love
Where's that higher love I keep thinking of?

*Worlds are turning and we're just hanging on
Facing our fear and standing out there alone
A yearning, and it's real to me*
There must be someone who's feeling for me

Things look so bad everywhere
In this whole world, what is fair?
We walk blind, we try to see
Falling behind in what could be

Bring me a higher love
Bring me a higher love
Bring me a higher love
Where's that higher love I keep thinking of?

Bring me a higher love
Bring me a higher love
Bring be a higher love
I could rise above on a higher love

I will wait for it
I'm not too late for it
Until then, I'll sing my song
To cheer the night along
Bring it...

I could light the night up with my soul on fire
I could make the sun shine from pure desire
Let me feel that love come over me
Let me feel how strong it could be

Bring me a higher love
Bring me a higher love
Bring me a higher love
*Where's that higher love I keep thinking of?”*
*Album cover[1]*

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Higher_Love. Accessed 26 August 2013

----------

carl0s (26-Aug-13)

----------


## pmbguy

Well, shake it up, baby, now (shake it up, baby)
Twist and shout (twist and shout)
Come on, come on, come on, come on, baby now (come on, baby)
Come on and work it on out (work it on out)

Well, work it on out, honey (work it on out)
You know, you look so good (look so good)
You know, you got me goin' now (got me goin')
Just like I knew you would (like I knew you would)

Well, shake it up, baby, now (shake it up, baby)
Twist and shout (twist and shout)
Come on, come on, come on, come on, baby, now (come on, baby)
Come on and work it on out (work it on out)

You know you twist you, little girl (twist, little girl)
You know you twist so fine (twist so fine)
Come on and twist a little closer now (twist a little closer)
And let me know that you're mine (let me know you're mine)

Yeah, shake it up, baby, now (shake it up, baby)
Twist and shout (twist and shout)
Come on, come on, come on, come on, baby, now (come on, baby)
Come on and work it on out (work it on out)

You know you twist you, little girl (twist, little girl)
You know you twist so fine (twist so fine)
Come on and twist a little closer now (twist a little closer)
And let me know that you're mine (let me know you're mine)

Well, shake it, shake it, shake it, baby, now (shake it up, baby)
Well, shake it, shake it, shake it, baby, now (shake it up, baby)
Well, shake it, shake it, shake it, baby, now (shake it up, baby)

----------


## pmbguy

Deleted, did not want to play for some odd reason

----------


## pmbguy

Close your eyes and I'll kiss you
Tomorrow I'll miss you 
Remember I'll always be true

And then while I'm away 
I'll write home every day
And I'll send all my loving to you 

I'll pretend that I'm kissing
The lips I am missing
And hope that my dreams will come true

And then while I'm away
I'll write home every day 
And I'll send all my loving to you

All my loving, I will send to you
All my loving, darling I'll be true

Close your eyes and I'll kiss you 
Tomorrow I'll miss you
Remember I'll always be true

And then while I'm away 
I'll write home everyday 
And I'll send all my loving to you 

All my loving, I will send to you 
All my loving, darling I'll be true 
All my loving, all my loving
Ooh, all my loving, I will send to you

----------

Citizen X (28-Aug-13)

----------


## pmbguy

I love the Beatles, grew up with these guys in the house and I keep rediscovering their music over the years. I think that they are probably the most influential band to ever exist. They have become somewhat of a cultural canon and changed music and society forever because its so cool. I forgot the name of the movie, but its the one where they are basically running around in London with thousands of real crazy girls chasing them. I dont think any modern musician can claim anything close to the fanaticism of the beetle fans back then. They were so new and different, its almost akin to popular religious cults of old.

----------


## pmbguy

> No I didn't know that!
> 
> Did you know that The Beach Boys are on Chicago's "Wishing you were here"?
> 
> To quote wikipedia;


No I never knew they were in this song, I like them they play some dam good music

----------


## pmbguy

I mentioned the Beach Boys-Manson connection a few days ago, here is some more about it

Charles Manson is back in the spotlight as we approach the 40th Anniversary of the Manson Murders. Manson is best known as the crazed leader of the Manson Family, who was responsible for the Sharon Tate murders. What is often unknown is Manson's strange relationship with the world of music. An aspiring musician, Manson fashioned himself a singer/songwriter. He even managed to have one of his songs recorded by the Beach Boys. 

Manson forged a relationship with the Beach Boys after meeting drummer Dennis Wilson in 1968. Wilson became entangled in Manson's world after picking up two hitchhikers who were Manson Family members. Wilson took the women to one of his homes to seduce them; over time, Manson and his family moved into Wilson's house. Wilson didn't seem to mind as Manson provided the drummer with all the drugs and women he wanted.

During that time, Manson played several of his songs for Wilson, who eventually passed them on to record executives and his fellow Beach Boys. He even helped Manson set up recording sessions. 

The relationship between Charles Manson and Dennis Wilson eventually soured. Instead of confronting Manson and his psychotic behavior, Wilson simply chose to move out of his rented house and let the landlord deal with it. 

Manson, however, continued to hound Wilson for help with his music career. Wilson eventually talked the Beach Boys into recording one of Manson's songs. Manson's song Never Learn Not To Love appeared on the Beach Boys 1969 album 20/20. The band changed several of Manson's lyrics: Manson's original lyric "cease to exist," for instance, was changed to "cease to resist." 

Manson's connection to the music world didn't end there. Guns 'n' Roses included a cover of the Manson song Look at Your Game Girl on their album The Spaghetti Incident? Artist Marilyn Manson got half of his stage name from Manson

http://www.nowpublic.com/strange/cha...musical-legacy

----------


## pmbguy

Here it Charley Manson’s song



Cease to resist, come on say you love me
Give up your world, come on and be with me
I'm your kind, I'm your kind, and I see
Come on come on, ooo I love you pretty girl
My life is yours, and you can have my world
I'm your kind, I'm your kind, and I see
Never had a lesson I ever learned
I know I could never learn not to love you
Come in now closer
Come in closer closer closer ahhhh
Submission is a gift given to another
Love and understanding is for one another
I'm your kind, I'm your kind, and I see
Never had a lesson I ever learned
I know I could never learn not to love you
Come in now closer
Come in closer come in closer ahhhh
Ahhh-ahhh-ahhh-ahhh-ahhhhhh
Ahhh-ahhh-ahhh-ahhh-ahhhhhh

----------


## Citizen X

*Bob Marley: Punky reggae party: 1977: Lyrics and Video*
With this one you simply have to take the ‘tip from the gypsy,’ and take the journey into this video and musical masterpiece fashioned after real concert events and an occasion that the gathering of various artists of the time with Bob Marley materialised. Well, Marley decided to make a song about this event. ‘,’Punky,’ well it’s a conundrum. 



“New wave
New wave, new craze
New wave, new craze
New wave, new craze
Let me tell you
We're going to the party
And I hope you are hardy
So please don't be naughty
For it's a punky reggae party
New wave
New wave, new craze
New wave, new craze!
Tell you what!
It Take a joyful sound
To make a world go 'round
Come with your heart and soul
Come 'a come and rock your boat
Cause it's a punky reggae party
And it's tonight
_it's a punky reggae party
And it's alright_
Oh no
*Rejected by society
Treated with impugnity
Protected by their dignity
I face reality

*
New wave, new craze
New wave, new craze
New wave, new craze
New wave, new craze
*Wailers still be there
The Jam, The Dammed, The Clash
Wailers still be there
Dr. Feelgood too, ooh
No boring all farts No boring all farts No boring all farts will be there
No boring all farts No boring all farts No boring all farts will be there*
Yeah, it's the punky reggae party
And it's tonight
Punky reggae party
And it's alright
Oh ah!
A tip from a gypsy
She said man you got a tipsy
Hidin' from reality
In your world of Hipocrisy


In your world of Hipocrisy
In your world of Hipocrisy
In your world of Hipocrisy
In your world of Hipocrisy
Oh let me tell you
I'm poppin, I'm poppin, I'm poppin, I'm poppin, I'm poppin with your bubble
We ain't lookin' for no trouble
So if you trouble trouble
We give it to you double
New wave
New wave, new craze
New wave, new craze
New wave, new craze
Everybody!

----------

pmbguy (30-Aug-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Bob Marley: Zimbabwe: 1979: Lyrics and Video
*




This is one of those heart felt ones, the kind you tell over a bottle or two! 

_To divide and rule will tear a man apart, but in every mans chest there beats a heart.
_
Every man does really have the right to decide his own destiny and I agree that in this judgment there is really no partiality. He would be absolutely livid to observe the inernal power struggles which he in such vigor showed that he was opposed to this and the societal conflicts which come along with it. He wanted Zimbabweans of that day prior to 1980 and in 1980 itself to know that the will of the people in the majority will reveal the real revolutionaries. He recognized that once a people become genuinely angered as a whole and their very short term survival depended on radical resolution, his wish was simply that this majority not be contrary to the resolution of a revolution.
He didnt want Black on Black violence in the name of politicians in his very own Jamaica, he would certainly not have wanted the same in Zimbabwe or any- where for that matter of fact. He not only wanted a demonstration by will of majority to show in practice who the real revolutionaries are, simply by showing their strength in numbers and making themselves visible to whomsoever. In doing so they will materialize what he so eloquently directed in his Album Uprising! He wanted the real revolutionary, he spoke against the mercenary.

_If Bob Marley were here, he would be sad to see whats happening in Zimbabwe!__
__
_*Every man gotta right to decide his own destiny, 
And in this judgement there is no partiality. 
So arm in arms, with arms, we'll fight this little struggle, 
'Cause that's the only way we can overcome our little trouble.* 

Brother, you're right, you're right, 
You're right, you're right, you're so right! 
We gon' fight (we gon' fight), we'll have to fight (we gon' fight), 
We gonna fight (we gon' fight), fight for our rights! 

Natty Dread it in-a (Zimbabwe); 
Set it up in (Zimbabwe); 
Mash it up-a in-a Zimbabwe (Zimbabwe); 
Africans a-liberate (Zimbabwe), yeah. 

No more internal power struggle; 
We come together to overcome the little trouble. 
Soon we'll find out who is the real revolutionary, 
'Cause I don't want my people to be contrary. 

And, brother, you're right, you're right, 
You're right, you're right, you're so right! 
We'll 'ave to fight (we gon' fight), we gonna fight (we gon' fight) 
We'll 'ave to fight (we gon' fight), fighting for our rights! 

Mash it up in-a (Zimbabwe); 
Natty trash it in-a (Zimbabwe); 
Africans a-liberate Zimbabwe (Zimbabwe); 
I'n'I a-liberate Zimbabwe. 

(Brother, you're right,) you're right, 
You're right, you're right, you're so right! 
We gon' fight (we gon' fight), we'll 'ave to fight (we gon' fight), 
We gonna fight (we gon' fight), fighting for our rights! 

To divide and rule could only tear us apart; 
In everyman chest, mm - there beats a heart. 
So soon we'll find out who is the real revolutionaries; 
And I don't want my people to be tricked by mercenaries. 

Brother, you're right, you're right, 
You're right, you're right, you're so right! 
We'll 'ave to fight (we gon' fight), we gonna fight (we gon' fight), 
We'll 'ave to fight (we gon' fight), fighting for our rights! 

Natty trash it in-a Zimbabwe (Zimbabwe); 
Mash it up in-a Zimbabwe (Zimbabwe); 
Set it up in-a Zimbabwe (Zimbabwe); 
Africans a-liberate Zimbabwe (Zimbabwe); 
Africans a-liberate Zimbabwe (Zimbabwe); 
Natty dub it in-a Zimbabwe (Zimbabwe). 

Set it up in-a Zimbabwe (Zimbabwe); 
Africans a-liberate Zimbabwe (Zimbabwe); 
Every man got a right to decide his own destiny.

----------


## pmbguy



----------


## pmbguy

Vanash Naick, you are a true gentleman, you are welcome at my home anytime. You actually remind me of a good friend I have, diplomatic as you are and just as intelligent. I predict that in the future your legal services will be retained more than you might expect. You should be politics though, just joking, but perhaps so.  

Anyway, back to the music, did you see I posted a song written by Charles Manson himself, performed by the Beach Boys... freaky

----------


## Citizen X

I’m definitely a nice guy, you can ask my mom(think i've just ran out of wittisms!)
 :Stick Out Tongue:  “Just a poor and wandering scholar searching for truth and wisdom,’ in a seemingly crazy world, which is war and famine ridden.
I’m not too difficult to understand, just a regular guy that believes in Kingdom come!
Yes, I am aware of the Charles Manson Beach Boys relationship. He managed to win his way right into their homes and in particular their parties. Look at the manner in which many of these artist died…
Imagine a song writer tells about what really reveals truth and his answer is ‘revolution.’ He classifies his citizenship as being the equivalent of a ‘prisoner!’ So if you faced with a fire, well then just make it ‘burn!’







Bob Marley: Revolution:1974: Lyrics and Video

“Revelation, reveals the truth, Revelation
It takes a revolution to make a solution
Too much confusion, so much frustration
I don't want to live in the park
Can't trust no shadows after dark
so my friend I wish that you could see
Like a bird in the tree, the prisoners must be free

*Never make a politician, grant you a favour
They will always want to control you forever
So if a fire make it burn,
and if a blood make it run
*Rasta there up on top, can't you see,
so you can't predict the flop
we got lightning, thunder, brimstone and fire
Lightning, thunder, brimstone and fire

Kill, cramp and paralyse all weak at conception
Wipe them out of creation
Let l'es is l'es in l'es is black
In l'es is red in l'es is dread
Let rightousness cover the earth
like the water cover the sea
Lightning, thunder, brimstone and fire
Lightning, thunder, brimstone and fire.”

----------


## Citizen X

*Bob Marley: Redemption Song: 1980:Lyrics and Video

*





“The song urges listeners to *"Emancipate yourself from mental slavery,"* because "None but ourselves can free our minds". These lines were taken from a speech given by Marcus Garvey in Nova Scotia during October 1937 and published in his _Black Man_ magazine….[1]
*
“We are going to emancipate ourselves from mental slavery because whilst others might free the body, none but ourselves can free the mind. Mind is your only ruler, sovereign. The man who is not able to develop and use his mind is bound to be the slave of the other man who uses his mind.”[2]*

“Old pirates, yes, they rob I
Sold I to the merchant ships
Minutes after they took I
From the bottomless pit
But my hand was made strong
By the hand of the almighty
We forward in this generation
Triumphantly
Won't you help to sing
These songs of freedom?
'Cause all I ever have
Redemption songs
Redemption songs
Emancipate yourselves from mental slavery
None but ourselves can free our minds
Have no fear for atomic energy
'Cause none of them can stop the time
How long shall they kill our prophets
While we stand aside and look? Ooh
Some say it's just a part of it
We've got to fullfil the book

Won't you help to sing
These songs of freedom?
'Cause all I ever have
Redemption songs
Redemption songs
Redemption songs
Emancipate yourselves from mental slavery
None but ourselves can free our mind
Woh, have no fear for atomic energy
'Cause none of them-a can-a stop-a the time
How long shall they kill our prophets
While we stand aside and look?
Yes, some say it's just a part of it
We've got to fullfill the book
Won't you help to sing
These songs of freedom?
'Cause all I ever had
Redemption songs
All I ever had
Redemption songs
These songs of freedom
Songs of freedom.”

Album cover[3]




[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Redemption_Song. Accessed 31 August 2013

[2] Supra n1

[3] Supra n 1





[1] Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Redemption_Song. Accessed 31 August 2013

----------

pmbguy (03-Sep-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Bob Marley: Rat Race:1976: Lyrics and Video

*
*“You got the horse race;
You got the dog race;
You got the human-race;
But this is a rat race, rat race!”*





 
“Uh! Ya too rude!
Uh! Eh! What a rat race!
Oh, what a rat race!
Oh, what a rat race!
Oh, what a rat race!
This is the rat race! Rat race! 
Some a lawful, some a bastard, some a jacket:
Oh, what a rat race, yeah! Rat race!
Some a gorgon-a, some a hooligan-a, some a guine-gog-a
In this 'ere rat race, yeah!
Rat race!
*I'm singin' that
When the cat's away,
The mice will play.
Political voilence fill ya city, ye-ah!
Don't involve Rasta in your say say;
Rasta don't work for no C.I.A.
*Rat race, rat race, rat race! Rat race, I'm sayin':
When you think is peace and safety:
A sudden destruction.
Collective security for surety, ye-ah!
*Don't forget your history;
Know your destiny:
In the abundance of water,
The fool is thirsty.
Rat race, rat race, rat race!*
Rat race!
Oh, it's a disgrace
To see the human-race
In a rat race, rat race!
*You got the horse race;
You got the dog race;
You got the human-race;
But this is a rat race, rat race!”*


Album cover[1]





[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rastaman_Vibration. Accessed 31 August 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Bob Marley: Bad card:1980: Lyrics and Video(Studio rehearsal)

*
*“I want to disturb my neighbor
Cause I'm feeling so right
I want to turn up my disco
Blow them to full watts tonight
In a rub-a-dub style, in a rub-a-dub style
In a rub-a-dub style, in a rub-a-dub style”

*





“You a go tired fe see me face
Can't get me out of the race
Oh man you said I'm in your place
And then you draw bad card
A make you draw bad card
And then you draw bad card
*Propaganda spreading over my name
Say you want to bring another life to shame
Oh man you just playing a game
And then you draw bad card, draw bad card
A make you draw bad card, draw bad card
A make you draw bad card*

I want to disturb my neighbor
Cause I'm feeling so right
I want to turn up my disco
Blow them to full watts tonight
In a rub-a-dub style, in a rub-a-dub style
In a rub-a-dub style, in a rub-a-dub style

Cause we guarding the palace so majestic
Guareding the palace so realistic
Them a go tired fe see we face, oh yeah
Me say them can't get we out of the race
Oh man it's just a big disgrace

The way you draw bad card, draw bad card
The way you make wrong moves, make wrong moves
The way you draw bad card, draw bad card
A make you draw bad card, draw bad card
A make you draw bad card
In a rub-a-dub style, in a rub-a-dub style.”

Album cover[1]


[1] Wikipedia:.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uprisin...Wailers_album) Accessed 31 August 2013

----------


## pmbguy



----------


## pmbguy



----------


## pmbguy

I wish my workshop was like this

----------


## Dave S

George Benson Give Me The Night.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imYJpr09IgQ

Whenever dark has fallen
you know the spirit of the party
starts to come alive.
Until the day is dawning
you can throw out all your blues
and hit the city lights.
'Cause there's music in the air
and lots of loving everywhere
so gimme the night. Gimme the night.

You need the evening action,
a place to dine, a glass of wine,
a little late romance.
It's a chain reaction.
You'll see the people of the world
coming out to dance.
'Cause there's music in the air
and lots of loving everywhere
so gimme the night. Gimme the night.

So come on out tonight
and we'll lead the others
on a ride through paradise.
And if you feel all right
then we can be lovers 'cause I see that
starlight look in your eyes.
Don't you know we can fly?
Just gimme the night. Gimme the night.

And if we stay together,
we'll feel the rhythm of the evening
taking us up high.
Never mind the weather.
We'll be dancing in the street
until the morning light.
'Cause there's music in the air
and lots of loving everywhere.
So gimme the night. Gimme the night... 

George Benson always had that "easy listening" style.

----------


## Citizen X

> George Benson Give Me The Night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whenever dark has fallen
> you know the spirit of the party
> starts to come alive.
> Until the day is dawning
> ...


A very good morning Dave :Cool: 

A song of note!

----------


## Citizen X

There’s something so unique and rare about this original music video that you simply have to experience it. If you had memories associated with it, well that’s just an added bonus!

Whenever dark has fallen
you know the spirit of the party
starts to come alive.
Until the day is dawning
you can throw out all your blues
and hit the city lights.
'Cause there's music in the air
and lots of loving everywhere
so gimme the night. Gimme the night.

You need the evening action,
a place to dine, a glass of wine,
a little late romance.
It's a chain reaction.
You'll see the people of the world
coming out to dance.
'Cause there's music in the air
and lots of loving everywhere
so gimme the night. Gimme the night.

So come on out tonight
and we'll lead the others
on a ride through paradise.
And if you feel all right
then we can be lovers 'cause I see that
starlight look in your eyes.
Don't you know we can fly?
Just gimme the night. Gimme the night.

And if we stay together,
we'll feel the rhythm of the evening
taking us up high.
Never mind the weather.
We'll be dancing in the street
until the morning light.
'Cause there's music in the air
and lots of loving everywhere.
So gimme the night. Gimme the night..

----------


## Blurock

> I wish my workshop was like this


I do not want to pee on your batteries, but this is the type of sound (not musical) that I absolutely hate. It should have a footnote: No musical instruments were used in the production of this video. Millions of ears were harmed by the noise of our computers. The girls are OK though.

----------


## Blurock

Well, Spring is in the air. Let's dance!

----------


## Blurock

The Commitments was a movie about an Irish Soul band (remember soul music?) that broke up just before they could make the big time. Mustang Sally has always been one of my favourites. So lekker losgat...

----------


## Dave S

> I wish my workshop was like this


Not really music at all, but great workshop crew :Wink:

----------


## Dave S

A very good morning to you Vanash, I have a 4LP set, master cut not pressed, of "The Ultimate George Benson Collection" it was evaluated at R2800.00 about a year ago. I don't get to listen to my LP's any more as I can't find a stylus for my turntable, the last time I found one (1992) it set me back R3100.00, it's a pity as I have about 1850 various collections all on master cut LP's. I chatted with a friend from a recording company who said he could write my LP's to discs, but it's not cheap!

----------

Citizen X (06-Sep-13)

----------


## pmbguy

@Blurock - Sorry for hurting your ears, it was for your eyes you see

So let’s get back to good old school with a classic Spanish folk song



In order to dance La Bamba
In order to dance La Bamba a little bit of grace is needed
A little bit of grace and something else
Ah! Up http://lyricstranslate.com and up
And up and up and up I'll go
I'm not a sailor
I'm not a sailor but I'll become one for you
I'll become one for you, I'll become one for you
Bamba, bamba, bamba, bamba
Bamba, bamba
Bamba
In order to dance La Bamba
In order to dance La Bamba one needs a little bit of grace
A little bit of grace and something else
Ah! Up and up
And up and up and up I'll go
I'm not a sailor
I'm not a sailor, I'm a captain
I'm a captain, I'm a captain
Bamba, bamba
Bamba, bamba
Bamba, bamba
Bamba, bamba
I'm not a sailor
I'm not a sailor
I'm a captain, I'm a captain, I'm a captain
Bamba, bamba,
Bamba, bamba
Bamba, bamba
Bamba
In order to go up and reach the sky
In order to go up and reach the sky
A long ladder is needed
A long ladder and a short ladder
Bamba, bamba
Bamba, bamba
Bamba, bamba
Bamba, bamba
I'm not a sailor
I'm not a sailor
I'm a captain, I'm a captain, I'm a captain
Bamba, bamba,
Bamba, bamba
Bamba, bamba
Bamba

----------

Blurock (06-Sep-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> A very good morning to you Vanash, I have a 4LP set, master cut not pressed, of "The Ultimate George Benson Collection" it was evaluated at R2800.00 about a year ago. I don't get to listen to my LP's any more as I can't find a stylus for my turntable, the last time I found one (1992) it set me back R3100.00, it's a pity as I have about 1850 various collections all on master cut LP's. I chatted with a friend from a recording company who said he could write my LP's to discs, but it's not cheap!


Good afternoon Dave,
I can definitely relate! The turn-tables as we knew them required very specific and at times high quality ‘needles.’
The LP set is something so special that you simply keep it along with all your others.
Just imagine so many current millions have never held a vinyl lp in their hands, had the pleasure of engaging with your music by playing it on belt driven device. Ofcourse open sound speakers are a must!

----------


## pmbguy

Vanash please show Dave S to Vidio, Dave play that track...

----------


## pmbguy



----------


## pmbguy



----------


## pmbguy



----------

Blurock (06-Sep-13)

----------


## pmbguy



----------

Blurock (06-Sep-13)

----------


## adrianh

> 



What is this song about?

----------


## pmbguy

@Dave S – let me start off by saying thank you for pretending I beat you in chess you top 0.2% you. 
For the old school.. Dave, Copy the final you tube url for the video you seeing and want to play. Then go to the normal create new message (post) thing TAB, 3rd  from the right at the top, it is a picture of a film. Click on it. Then paste the url into it. It took me forever to figure it out, I was so frustrated I almost shat, but its lank easy

----------


## pmbguy

> What is this song about?


Dam Adrian, you tell me, the better your breakdown is the better I.... deal (Smacking 5).   so lets hear it

----------


## pmbguy

Hey  hay

----------


## pmbguy



----------


## pmbguy

Vanash?

----------


## pmbguy

> Dam Adrian, you tell me, the better your breakdown is the better I.... deal (Smacking 5).   so lets hear it


woW that sounded contribed, whikle we o the subject wara wara wickem, like as like.

----------


## pmbguy

Why boasteth thyself
Oh, evil men
Playing smart
And not being clever?
I said, you're working iniquity
To achieve vanity (if a-so a-so)
But the goodness of Jah, Jah
I-dureth for-I-ver
So if you are the big tree
We are the small axe
Ready to cut you down (well sharp)
To cut you down
These are the words
Of my master, keep on tellin' me
No weak heart
Shall prosper
And whosoever diggeth a pit
Shall fall in it, fall in it
And whosoever diggeth a pit
Shall fall in it (... fall in it)
If you are the big tree, let me tell you that
We are the small axe, sharp and ready
Ready to cut you down (well sharp)
To cut you down
(To cut you down)
(To cut you down)
These are the words
Of my master, tellin' me that
No weak heart
Shall prosper
And whosoever diggeth a pit
Shall fall in it, uh, bury in it
And whosoever diggeth a pit
Shall bury in it, uh (... bury in it)
If you are the big, big tree
We are the small axe
Ready to cut you down (well sharp)
To cut you down
If you are the big, big tree, let me tell you that
We are the small axe
Ready to cut you down (well sharp)
To cut you down
Sharpened ...

----------


## Blurock

> A very good morning to you Vanash, I have a 4LP set, master cut not pressed, of "The Ultimate George Benson Collection" it was evaluated at R2800.00 about a year ago. I don't get to listen to my LP's any more as I can't find a stylus for my turntable, the last time I found one (1992) it set me back R3100.00, it's a pity as I have about 1850 various collections all on master cut LP's. I chatted with a friend from a recording company who said he could write my LP's to discs, but it's not cheap!


Dave, you can buy a device with a turntable from Incredible Connection and a few other places for about R800 to convert your vinyl to CD's. I don't know what the quality of sound will be, but its worth a try if you want to listen to your collection.

----------


## Blurock

OK, its that time of the year again.

THE DURBAN BLUES FESTIVAL! 24 - 29 Sept @ Wilson's Wharf. http://www.durbanbluesfestival.co.za/?page_id=13

Tuesday to Thursday is free. The weekend gigs are R130.

Come on guys, lets support our musicians. :Rockon:

----------

Citizen X (07-Sep-13), pmbguy (06-Sep-13)

----------


## Blurock

Durban Blues Festival 24 - 29 Sept. Dan will be there too!

----------

pmbguy (06-Sep-13)

----------


## pmbguy



----------


## Blurock



----------


## Blurock

If there's a car up in heaven - it must be a Silver Thunderbird.

----------


## Blurock

Did you fall for a shooting star?

----------


## Citizen X

> Why boasteth thyself
> Oh, evil men
> Playing smart
> And not being clever?
> I said, you're working iniquity
> To achieve vanity (if a-so a-so)
> But the goodness of Jah, Jah
> I-dureth for-I-ver
> So if you are the big tree
> ...


Marley's ultimate motivational message is that if 'you are a big, big axe, we are a small tree, ready to cut you down, sharpened to cut you down."
A little crude I know.  a smart song nonetheless. UB40 used just the chorsu of this song in their 'Here I am baby,' song.

----------


## pmbguy

> 





> What is this song about?


The Cold War, I believe

----------


## pmbguy

There is a house in New Orleans
They call the Rising Sun
And it's been the ruin of many a poor boy
And God I know I'm one

My mother was a tailor
She sewed my new bluejeans
My father was a gamblin' man
Down in New Orleans

Now the only thing a gambler needs
Is a suitcase and trunk
And the only time he's satisfied
Is when he's on a drunk

Oh mother tell your children
Not to do what I have done
Spend your lives in sin and misery
In the House of the Rising Sun

Well, I got one foot on the platform
The other foot on the train
I'm goin' back to New Orleans
To wear that ball and chain

Well, there is a house in New Orleans
They call the Rising Sun
And it's been the ruin of many a poor boy
And God I know I'm one

----------

Citizen X (10-Sep-13)

----------


## Blurock

How do you know that a song is truly great? When its been recorded by more than 50 different artists! The House of the Rising Sun was my first introduction to 12 bar blues that I can remember.

This is a playlist of more than 50 artists including Pink Floyd, Toto, The Ventures, Amy Winehouse, Sinead O'connor, Jack Walsh etc. A Rock Anthem that will remain forever. They just don't write songs like this anymore.

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLF4950242EE928EA1

----------

pmbguy (09-Sep-13)

----------


## Dave S

> Dave, you can buy a device with a turntable from Incredible Connection and a few other places for about R800 to convert your vinyl to CD's. I don't know what the quality of sound will be, but its worth a try if you want to listen to your collection.


I have such a device but the stylus cannot track on master-cuts, only the pressed albums as it's stylus is a moving magnet with a 0.28mm needle. My original stylus uses a moving coil with a 0.008mm needle, unbelievably hard to find these days.

----------


## Dave S

> @Dave S  let me start off by saying thank you for pretending I beat you in chess you top 0.2% you. 
> For the old school.. Dave, Copy the final you tube url for the video you seeing and want to play. Then go to the normal create new message (post) thing TAB, 3rd  from the right at the top, it is a picture of a film. Click on it. Then paste the url into it. It took me forever to figure it out, I was so frustrated I almost shat, but its lank easy


I got it, I knew I was missing a step somewhere...

----------


## Dave S

Another of my great Albums is this:
Magna Carta - Lord of the Ages




*Lyrics to Lord of the Ages* :
   Lord of the Ages rode one night
Out through the gateways of time
Astride a great charger
In a cloack of white samite
He flew on the air 
Like a storm
Dark was the night
For he'd gathered the stars in his hand
To light a path through the sky
While the hoofs of his charger 
Made comets of fire
Bewitching all eyes 
Behold them

Lord of the Ages, nobody knows
Wether he goes, nobody knows

Below a dark forest in caves of black granite
The children of darkness dwelled in oblivion
Betraying one another in endless confusion
But the Lord of the Dark had bewitched them
From times first creation
The wise men and prophets
And all workers of magic
Had warned of the wreckoning
The wind and the fire 
And the plague of destruction that follows the path 
Of evil

Lord of the Ages, nobody knows
Wether he goes, nobody knows

Far above the wide oceans and thundering rivers
Through the sun and the rain
And the turn of the seasons
Rode the god of all knowing 
While all around him celestial companions 
Friends from the void before time was woven
Honour his crown with words of white fire 
And carry his robes of light

Wether he goes, Nobody knows

But in the peace of a valley
A young child was born 
Filling the night with his crying
And an old man gave thanks to the Lord of the Ages, 
Whose battle is not with innosence
But the birds of the air were silent 
Knowing the time had come 
When time is forgotten
The waters were stilled
The mountains stood empty 
But the cities were deaf
Long long ago


Enough, cried a voice and the earth was awaking
Poor and the rich felt the brink of the fire
Death and destruction rode out together 
Turning the world to a funeral pyre

It was the lord of the ages
Gathering in the harvest
I thank the lord of the ages
Gathering in the harvest (repeats)

Gathering in the harvest (repeats)
And from the blood and the thunder of men and their dying
His eyes dark with sorrow 
The lord of the Ages 
Gathered in his harvest

But to the old and helpless 
The weak and the humble
To the children of light 
His words of compassion 
Breathed on them gently
Resolving the darkness across the great valley that rumbled with fire
And from the death and destruction 
The lord of the Ages 
Carried the fruit of the harvest
To freedom

Lord of the ages, nobody knows
Wether he goes, nobody knows

----------

Citizen X (10-Sep-13)

----------


## pmbguy

I ain't got no mama now
I ain't got no mama now
She told me late last night, "You don't need no mama no how"

Mmm, mmm, black snake crawlin' in my room
Mmm, mmm, black snake crawlin' in my room
Some pretty mama better come and get this black snake soon

Ohh-oh, that must have been a bed bug, baby a chinch can't bite that hard
Ohh-oh, that must have been a bed bug, honey a chinch can't bite that hard
Ask my sugar for fifty cents, she said "Lemon, ain't a child in the yard"

Mama, that's all right, mama that's all right for you
Mama, that's all right, mama that's all right for you
Mama, that's all right, most seen all you do

Mmm, mmm, what's the matter now?
Mmm, mmm, honey what's the matter now?
Sugar, what's the matter, don't like no black snake no how

Mmm, mmm, wonder where my black snake gone?
Mmm, mmm, wonder where this black snake gone?
Black snake mama done run my darlin' home

----------


## Blurock

Hey Joe was originally a folk song from the South (USA). Jimi Hendrix made it famous and it has since been recorded by just about every band worth mentioning. ZZ Top, the Byrds, Led Zeppelin, The Marmalade, The Who - too many to mention. here is a completely different version by Deep Purple. (and playlist with 28 covers)

----------

pmbguy (10-Sep-13)

----------


## Blurock

Grand Funk Railroad plays the Rolling Stones number "Gimme Shelter".  Heavy Metal was the craze in the 70's.

----------


## Citizen X

> How do you know that a song is truly great? They just don't write songs like this anymore.







A vintage? You require a quest through the musical ages to establish an example of a song that had soul and rudimentary armour. 
To re-visit a grass roots classic musical chord by chord, stripped down to the bone as it were, is a treat of a kind I can’t describe. 

“ He who knows it feels it!”

*Bob Marley and Peter Tosh: Soon Come: 1978
*
“Everytime I call, they tell me that you're soon come
I call you at your home, they tell me that you're soon come
I don't like hanging around or to be pushed around
I've got feelings for you know
I don't like the soon come
I call you on the phone, they tell me that you're soon come
I even call you at your home, they tell me that you're soon come
I don't like hanging around or to be pushed around
I've got feelings for you know
I don't like the soon come.”

----------


## Blurock

I still love playing this Bach-inspired song by Procul Harum. An anthem indeed!




> Wikipedia: "A Whiter Shade of Pale" is the debut single by the English rock band Procol Harum, released 12 May 1967. One of the anthems of the 1967 Summer of Love, it is one of fewer than 30 singles to have sold over 10 million copies worldwide.[3]
> With its haunting Bach-derived instrumental melody, soulful vocals, and unusual lyrics"A Whiter Shade of Pale" reached No. 1 in several countries when released in 1967. In the years since, it has become an enduring classic. It was the most played song in the last 75 years in public places in the UK (as of 2009),[5] and the United Kingdom performing rights group Phonographic Performance Limited in 2004 recognised it as the most-played record by British broadcasting of the past 70 years.[6] Also in 2004, Rolling Stone placed "A Whiter Shade of Pale" No. 57 on its list of the 500 Greatest Songs of All Time.
> In 1977, the song was named joint winner (along with Queen's "Bohemian Rhapsody") of the Best British Pop Single 19521977 at the Brit Awards.[7] In 1998 the song was inducted into the Grammy Hall of Fame.[8] *More than 1000 recorded cover versions by other artists are known.*[9] The song has been included in many music compilations over the decades and has also been used in the soundtracks of numerous films, including The Big Chill, Purple Haze, Breaking the Waves, The Boat That Rocked and notably in Martin Scorsese's segment of New York Stories. Cover versions of the song have also been featured in many films, for example by King Curtis in Withnail and I and by Annie Lennox in The Net.

----------


## Blurock

Remember the Durban Blues Festival!! Zacks @ Wilson's Wharf (at the South West end of the harbour for you land lubbers - that's near the sugar terminals, dude.)




Unfortunately they will not be there.

----------

pmbguy (11-Sep-13)

----------


## Blurock

One of the best bands ever! This South African band was so progressive, they made their own sound boxes as the equipment did not even exist at the time! They wrote the first rock opera, but could not get a philharmonic orchestra to play with them. That was even before the Who did Tommy!!

----------

Citizen X (11-Sep-13)

----------


## Blurock

Mix of township beat, country and rock. Long before Johnny Clegg!! Another great band from South Africa. (Dave Ornellas is now a pastor - Dave you rock!)

----------

Citizen X (11-Sep-13)

----------


## pmbguy

> Remember the Durban Blues Festival!! Zacks @ Wilson's Wharf (at the South West end of the harbour for you land lubbers - that's near the sugar terminals, dude.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately they will not be there.


Dam you got good taste

----------

Citizen X (11-Sep-13)

----------


## Blurock

African flavour to the old Beatles song "Here Comes the Sun"

----------


## Blurock

What a beautiful song! Listen to the whole album on Youtube - its a piece of art!

----------


## Blurock

There is no better place on earth than Home! Another great South African vocalist.




Sometimes alone in the evening I look outside my window
At the shadows in the night
I hear the sound of distant crying
The darkness multiplying
And weary hearts denied

All I feel is my heart beating
Beating like a drum, beating with confusion
All I hear are the voices, telling me to go
But I could never run, "Cause

In my AfriKan Dream, there's a new tomorrow
My Afrikan dream , is dream that we can follow

Now when the night begins to fall,
I listen for your call, I listen for you heartbeat
Alone my dream is just a dream
Another false illusion, a shadow in the night

All I want is for our heartbeats to be beating just as one,
To silence the confusion
Then the pain and the illusion will disappear again
And we will never run, Cause

In my Afrikan Dream, there's a new tomorrow
My Afrikan Dream is a dream that we can follow
And though it would seem my hope's an illusion
My Afrikan Dream is an end to the confusion

Mawetbu we Afrika (Africans)
Nine kusasa Elittlbe (You have a bright future)
Igugu e Afrika (Pride of Africa)
Sizoni landela ma Afrika (We shall follow you Africans)
Siyayibona Intlanzi (We can see the future)
Ukukbanya Kwentokozo (The light of joy)
Iguguletbu le Afrika (Afrikan pride)
Ukupbela Kwenkinga Zonke (The end of all tribulation)

----------


## Blurock

Jabulani - I'm happy too. Lets carry on with the South African theme. :Wink:

----------


## Blurock

A disco favourite from the 70's

----------


## Blurock

Staying local: I came across this clip only by chance. I was privileged to see Zayn perform when he was younger. What an incredible voice.




Support your local band!

----------


## Blurock

This South African musical was performed by simultaneously by different troupes in a number of cities world wide. Very popular South African export in the late 70's.

----------


## Blurock

Manfred Mann is a South African who made it big on the music scene in the UK.

----------


## Citizen X

*Sipho "Hotstix" Mabuse: 1984: Lyrics and Video*





“I've been watching you
Everyday of my life.
Messing round with other guys
Now let me tell you one more time.

I'm gonna burn out all my love
I'm gonna burn out all my love
I'm gonna burn out all my love

I keep telling you
How you broke my heart
Keeping me holding on too on too long
Let me tell you one more time

Tonight, I'm gonna hold you till you cry
Hold you till you cry for more.
Tonight, I'm gonna hold you till you cry
Hold you till you cry for more.

I'm gonna burn out all my love
I'm gonna burn out all my love
I'm gonna burn out all my love.”

----------


## Citizen X

*Bob Marley: No Woman no cry: 1974: Lyrics and Video

*






"No woman, no cry
No woman, no cry

Cause I remember when we used to sit
In the government yard in Trenchtown
Oba, observing the hypocrites
As they would mingle with the good people we meet
Good friends we have had, oh good friends we've lostalong the way
In this bright future you can't forget your past
So dry your tears I say

No woman, no cry
No woman, no cry
Little darlin' don't shed no tears
No woman, no cry

Said, said, said I remember when we used to sit
In the government yard in Trenchtown
And then Georgie would make the fire light
Log wood burnin' through the night
Then we would cook corn meal porridge
Of which I'll share with you 

My feet is my only carriage

So I've got to push on through
But while I'm gone...

Ev'rything's gonna be alright
Ev'rything's gonna be alright
Ev'rything's gonna be alright
Ev'rything's gonna be alright
Ev'rything's gonna be alright
Ev'rything's gonna be alright
Ev'rything's gonna be alright
Ev'rything's gonna be alright

So, no woman, no cry
No, no woman, no woman, no cry
Oh, little darling, don't shed no tears
No woman, no cry

No woman, no woman, no woman, no cry
No woman, no cry
Oh, my little darlin' please don't shed no tears
No woman, no cry, yeah.”


Album cover[1]

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Natty_Dread. Accessed 13 September 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Paul McCartney and Wings: Band on the run: 1973:Lyrics and Video

*






“Stuck inside these four walls, sent inside forever,
Never seeing no one nice again like you,
Mama you, mama you.
_If I ever get out of here, 
Thought of giving it all away
To a registered charity.
All I need is a pint a day
If I ever get out of here._

Well, the rain exploded with a mighty crash as we fell into the sun,
And the first one said to the second one there I hope you're having fun.
Band on the run, band on the run.
_And the jailer man and sailor sam were searching every one
_
For the band on the run, band on the run, band on the run, band on the run

*Well, the undertaker drew a heavy sigh seeing no one else had come,
And a bell was ringing in the village square for the rabbits on the run.
Band on the run, band on the run.
And the jailer man and sailor sam, were searching every one
*
For the band on the run, band on the run, band on the run, band on the run

Well, the night was falling as the desert world began to settle down.
In the town they're searching for us everywhere, but we never w ill be found.
Band on the run, band on the run

*and the county judge, who held a grudge
Will search for evermore
For the band on the run, band on the run, band on the run, band on the run.”*


Album cover[1]


[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Band_on_the_Run. Accessed 14 September 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Savage Garden: I knew I loved you: 2000: Lyrics and Video
*






Song writing is the equivalent of writing the perfect poem. With a song however you have the music to create the imagery for you. It simply must be exquisitely written.

Hmm ohh, I will come
Maybe it's intuition
Somethings you just don't question
Like in your eyes, I see my future in an instant
And there it goes, I think I've found my best friend
I know that it might sound
More than a little crazy
But I believe
I knew I loved you before I met you
I think I dreamed you into life
I knew I loved you before I met you
I have been waiting all my life
There's just no rhyme or reason
Only a sense of completion
And in your eyes, I see the missing pieces
I'm searching for, I think I've found my way home
I know that it might sound
More than a little crazy
But I believe
I knew I loved you before I met you
I think I dreamed you into life
I knew I loved you before I met you
I have been waiting all my life
Ooh hoo ooo, hoo hoo ooo ohh
A thousand angels dance around you
(Ooh hoo, hoo ooo hoo ooo hoo hoo hoo)
I am complete now that I have found you
I knew I loved you before I met you
I think I dreamed you into life
I knew I loved you before I met you
I have been waiting all my life
I knew I loved you before I met you
I think I dreamed you into life
I knew I loved you before I met you
I have been waiting all my life
I knew I loved you before I met you, I knew I loved you
(Ooh hoo ooo, hoo hoo ooo)
I knew I loved you before I met you, I knew I loved you
(Ooh hoo ooo, hoo hoo hoo)
I knew I loved you before I met you
(Oh oh, ohh ohh, oh oh oh ay ay yea oh)
I knew I loved you before I met you, I knew I loved you
I knew I loved you before I.


Album cover[1]








[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Knew_I_Loved_You. Accessed 15 September 2013

----------


## adrianh

*"When Hell Comes Home"*


Daddy wants to take me for a ride
 Daddy likes to drink when daddy drives
 He's pounding on my door
 He wants to come inside
 Yeah daddy wants to take me for a ride

 That's just the way it is, when I'm left alone
 Yeah that's when hell comes home

 Mommy says that everything is fine
 Mommy hides her bruises all the time
 She always makes excuses but I know that she is lyin'
 Mommy says that everything is fine

 That's just the way it is, he's evil to the bone
 Mommy says that everything is fine
 That's just the way it is, when we're left alone
 Coz that's when hell comes home

 I hear those footsteps on the stairs
 Mom's bleeding out or maybe she don't care
 We live in darkness and despair
 I'm just so tired of being scared

 (Daddy's home.. Get out my way... Gimme the bottle.. Steven... Steven... STEVEN... )

 (no... no... no....)
 Daddy's gonna get a big surprise
 I'll put one right between his eyes
 And in his blood I'll write his last goodbyes
 Yeah daddy's gonna get a big surprise

 That just the way it is, he'll be deader then a stone
 That's just the way it is, he'll leave us both alone
 That's just the way it is when hell comes home
 Home....

----------

Citizen X (15-Sep-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> *Paul McCartney and Wings: Band on the run: 1973:Lyrics and Video
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Re-run. What’s the first word that comes to my mind when I think of this song? Ingenious!
This song has three parts to it, almost as if you getting three different songs in one.
Paul starts the seconds part of the song with “Well, the rain exploded with a mighty crash as we fell into the sun..” This is where the musical magic starts for me..They just don’t make music like this anymore. I’m confident that a lot of planning went into this single song.

----------


## Citizen X

*Eddy Grant: Romancing the stone:1984:Lyrics and Video

*




“I'm romancing the stone, never leaving your poor heart alone
Every night and every day gonna love the hurtin' away
I'm romancing the stone, never leaving your poor heart alone
Every night and every day gonna love the hurting' away

Tonight, tonight I'm falling where the peaceful waters flow
Where the unicorn's the last one at the water hole
I have found a love so precious like an emerald so bold
It's a firelight escaping from the jeweler’s hold

I'm romancing the stone, never leaving your poor heart alone
Every night and every day gonna love the hurting' away
I'm romancing the stone, never leaving your poor heart alone
Every night and every day gonna love the hurting' away

I'm romancing the stone, never leaving your poor heart alone
Every night and every day gonna love the hurting' away
I'm romancing the stone, never leaving your poor heart alone Every night and every day gonna love the hurting' away

Oh and in the heat of rapture when I feel the cold winds blow
Through the broken glass I'll see at last the sweet desire in you
I will climb up on my pulpit and I'll preach a sermon you
On the mountain roads in Harlem feel my jeweler’s hold

I'm romancing the stone, never leaving your poor heart alone
Every night and every day gonna love the hurting' away
I'm romancing the stone, never leaving your poor heart alone
Every night and every day gonna love the hurting' away

I'm romancing the stone

I'm romancing the stone, never leaving your poor heart alone
Every night and every day gonna love the hurting' away
I'm romancing the stone, never leaving your poor heart alone
Every night and every day gonna love the hurting' away .”
Album cover[1]

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romancing_the_Stone. Accessed 16 September 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Bob Marley: Buffalo Soldier: 1983(Posthumous): Lyrics and Video



*
*“Buffalo Soldier*" is a reggae song written by Bob Marley and Noel G. "King Sporty" Williams from Marley's final recording sessions in 1980. It did not appear on record until the 1983 posthumous release of _Confrontation_, when it became one of Marley's best-known songs. The title and lyrics refer to the black U.S. cavalry regiments, known as "Buffalo Soldiers", that fought in the Indian Wars after 1866. Marley likened their fight to a fight for survival, and recasts it as a symbol of black resistance.”[1]






 
 



“Buffalo soldier, dreadlock rasta
There was a buffalo soldier in the heart of America
Stolen from Africa, brought to America
Fighting on arrival, fighting for survival

I mean it when I analyze the stench
To me it makes a lot of sense
How the dreadlock rasta was the buffalo soldier
And he was taken from Africa, brought to America
Fighting on arrival, fighting for survival

Said he was a buffalo soldier, dreadlock rasta
Buffalo soldier in the heart of America

*If you know your history
*Then you would know where you're coming from
Then you wouldn't have to ask me
Who the 'eck do I think I am

I'm just a buffalo soldier in the heart of America
Stolen from Africa, brought to America
Said he was fighting on arrival, fighting for survival
Said he was a buffalo soldier, win the war for America

Dreadie, woy yoy yoy, woy yoy-yoy yoy
Woy yoy yoy yoy, yoy yoy-yoy yoy Woy yoy yoy, woy yoy-yoy yoy
Woy yoy yoy yoy, yoy yoy-yoy yoy


Buffalo soldier troddin' through the land, wo-ho-ooh
Said he wanna ran and then you wanna hand
Troddin' through the land, yea-hea, yea-ea

*Said he was a buffalo soldier, win the war for America
Buffalo soldier, dreadlock rasta
Fighting on arrival, fighting for survival
Driven from the mainland to the heart of the Caribbean*

Singing, woy yoy yoy, woy yoy-yoy yoy
Woy yoy yoy yoy, yoy yoy-yoy yoy
Woy yoy yoy, woy yoy-yoy yoy
Woy yoy yoy yoy, yoy yoy-yoy yoy

Troddin' through San Juan in the arms of America
Troddin' through Jamaica, a buffalo soldier
Fighting on arrival, fighting for survival
Buffalo soldier, dreadlock rasta

Woy yoy yoy, woy yoy-yoy yoy
Woy yoy yoy yoy, yoy yoy-yoy yoy
Woy yoy yoy, woy yoy-yoy yoy
Woy yoy yoy yoy, yoy yoy-yoy yoy 



Album cover[2]
Video source[3]
The historical version of the “Buffalo Soldier.” 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbcxZM32ZrQ



[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buffalo_Soldier_(song). Accessed 16 September 2013

[2] Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confron...lbum).Accessed 16 September 2013

[3] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2mKWLf8GAo

----------


## pmbguy



----------


## pmbguy

(Above post) Look how well Credence jammed even late in their careers 

Hendrix at his best below

----------

Citizen X (19-Sep-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Buster Poindexter(David Johansen): Hot Hot Hot: 1987: Lyrics and Video

*








“Ole ole, ole ole
Ole ole, ole ole
Yessa, haha
Yes, girls

Me mind on fire, me soul on fire
Feeling hot, hot, hot
Party people all around me
Feeling hot, hot, hot

What to do on a night like this?
Music sweet, I can't resist
We need a party song, a fundamental jam

So we go rum bum bum bum
Yeah, we rum bum bum bum
Feeling hot, hot, hot
Feeling hot, hot, hot, oh, Lord
(Me la la la lum bum bum)

See people rocking, hear people chanting
Feeling hot, hot, hot
Keep up this spirit, come on, let's do it
Feeling hot, hot, hot

It's in the air, celebration time
Music sweet captivate your mind
We have this party song, this fundamental jam

So we go rum bum bum bum
Yeah, we rum bum bum bum
Feeling hot, hot, hot
Feeling hot, hot, hot, oh, Lord
Haha

Ole ole, ole ole
Ole ole, ole ole
Ole ole, ole ole
Ole ole, ole ole
Yes, girls

People in the party, hot, hot, hot
People in the party, hot, hot, hot
They come to the party, know what they got
They come to the party, know what they got

I'm hot, you're hot, he's hot, she's hot
I'm hot, you're hot, he's hot, she's hot
(Real hot, real hot, real hot, real hot)
Haha, oh, Lord

How you feeling?
(Hot, hot, hot)
How you feeling?
(Hot, hot, hot)

How you feeling?
(Hot, hot, hot)
How you feeling?
(Hot, hot, hot)

(Hot, hot, hot)
(Hot, hot, hot)
(Hot, hot, hot)
(Hot, hot, hot)

(Hot, hot, hot)
(Hot, hot, hot)
(Hot, hot, hot)
(Hot, hot, hot)

(Hot, hot, hot)
(Hot, hot, hot)
(Hot, hot, hot)
(Hot, hot, hot).”



Album cover[1]
Video source[2]

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buster_Poindexter_(album). Accessed 19 September 2013

[2] Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-1KvWg9iwo. Accessed 19 September 2013

----------

pmbguy (19-Sep-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Traveling Wilburies: End of the line: 1989: Lyrics and Video

*











“Well, it's all right, riding around in the breeze
Well, it's all right, if you live the life you please
Well, it's all right, doing the best you can
Well, it's all right, as long as you lend a hand

You can sit around and wait for the phone to ring
(At the end of the line)
Waiting for someone to tell you everything
(At the end of the line)
Sit around and wonder what tomorrow will bring
(At the end of the line)
Maybe a diamond ring

Well, it's all right, even if they say you're wrong
Well, it's all right, sometimes you gotta be strong
Well, it's all right, as long as you got somewhere to lay
Well, it's all right, every day is Judgment Day

Maybe somewhere down the road aways
(At the end of the line)
You'll think of me and wonder where I am these days
(At the end of the line)
Maybe somewhere down the road when somebody plays
(At the end of the line)
Purple Haze 
Well, it's all right, even when push comes to shove
Well, it's all right, if you got someone to love
Well, it's all right, everything will work out fine
Well, it's all right, we're going to the end of the line

Don't have to be ashamed of the car I drive
(At the end of the line)
I'm just glad to be here, happy to be alive
(At the end of the line)
It don't matter if you're by my side
(At the end of the line)
I'm satisfied

Well, it's all right, even if you're old and gray
Well, it's all right, you still got something to say
Well, it's all right, remember to live and let live
Well, it's all right, the best you can do is forgive

Well, it's all right, riding around in the breeze
Well, it's all right, if you live the life you please
Well, it's all right, even if the sun don't shine
Well, it's all right, we're going to the end of the line.”



Album cover[1]
Video source[2]

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/End_of_the_Line_(Traveling_Wilburys_song). Accessed 19 September 2013

[2] Youtube. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNhVX7GSw8I. Accessed 19 September 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Del Shannon:Runaway:1961:Lyrics and Video

*






I really wonder….
“As I walk along,
I wonder what went wrong,
With our love, a love that was so strong.
And as I still walk on,
I think of the things we've done
Together, a-while our hearts were young.

I'm a-walkin' in the rain,
Tears are fallin' and I feel the pain,
Wishin' you were here by me,
To end this misery
And I wonder--
I wah-wah-wah-wah-wonder,
Why,
Why, why, why, why, why she ran away,
Yes, and I wonder,
A-where she will stay-ay,
My little runaway,
Run, run, run, run, runaway.

I'm a-walkin' in the rain,
Tears are fallin' and I feel the pain,
Wishin' you were here by me,
To end this misery
And I wonder--
I wah-wah-wah-wah-wonder,
Why,
Why, why, why, why, why she ran away,
Yes, and I wonder,
A-where she will stay-ay,
My little runaway,
Run, run, run, run, runaway.
Run, run, run, run, runaway.
Run, run, run, run, runaway.”
Album cover[1]
Video source[2]

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runaway_(Del_Shannon_song). Accessed 19 September 2013




[2] Youtube. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrMUh0fA3D8. Accessed 19 September 2013

----------

tec0 (19-Sep-13)

----------


## tec0

The artwork and video editing is already spectacular but the words is just so very powerful!

Serj Tankian  :Cool:  






*"Occupied Tears"*

I forgot to bring you roses
When you hit the floor
You knew the poses
Asking for war
Have you forgot the wall?
I've foreseen it all
We've foreseen it all

Holocaust, you taste the great fear
How can you just occupy another child's tear?

*Don't you all know?
Don't you all care?
Don't you all see how this isn't fair?
Are we all blind? Do we not see?
Do we not bleed?*

The faint cries of lost limbs.
Mimes surrounded by mines.
Without warning signs of the great sacrifice.

Holocaust, you taste the great fear
How can you just occupy another child's tear?

*Don't you all know?
Don't you all care?
Don't you all see how this isn't fair?
Are we all blind? Do we not see?
Do we not bend to misery?*

Of course we all know
Of course we all care
Of course we all see how this isn't fair
We are not blind, yes, we do see
It's time to end this misery

It's time to go up to bed
No more sipping on our regret
Tuck the kids in without worry
No more running out in a hurry

No more bombs falling over head
No more sirens predicting death
Yes, it's good to state solution
No more glaring through oblivion

Asking for war
Have you forgot the wall?
I've foreseen it all
We've foreseen it all

Holocaust, you taste the great fear
How can you just occupy another child's tear?

*Don't you all know?
Don't you all care?
Don't you all see how this isn't fair?
Are we all blind?
Do we not see?
Do we not bend to misery?

Of course we all know
Of course we all care
Of course we all see how this isn't fair
We are not blind, yes, we do see
It's time to end this misery

It's no mystery...
It's no mystery...*

----------

Citizen X (19-Sep-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> The artwork and video editing is already spectacular but the words is just so very powerful!






A very good afternoon to you Tec0 :Big Grin:  I couldn't have said it better myself!

----------

tec0 (19-Sep-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Free: All Right Now: 1970: Lyrics and Video*





“Whoa, whoa, whoa, ow!
There she stood in the street
Smiling from her head to her feet
I said hey what is this
Now baby maybe, maybe she's in need of a kiss
I said a hey what's your name baby
Maybe we can see things the same.
Now don't you wait or hesitate
Let's move before they raise the parking rate, ow!

All right now, baby it's-a all right now
All right now, baby it's-a all right now

Let me tell you now

I took her home to my place
Watchin' every move on her face
She said look what's your game baby
Are you trying to put me in shame
I said slow, don't go so fast
Don't you think that love could last
She said love, lord above
Now you're tryin' to trick me in love, ay!

All right now, baby it's-a all right now
All right now, baby it's-a all right now

Yeah it's all right now, ooo 
Ooo
Oh yeah ow!
Let me tell you all about it now, ow!
Yay

Took her home (yeah) to my place
Watching every move on her face
She said look, ah, what's your game
Are you trying to put me in shame
Baby I said slow, slow don't go so fast
Don't you think that love can last
She said love, lord above
Now he's trying to trick me in love, ah

All right now, baby it's-a all right now, yeah
All right now, baby it's-a all right now

All right now
Baby it's a all right yeah
All right now
Baby, baby, baby it's all right

All right now, ha
Yeah
It's all right, it's all right, it's all right
Yes
All right now
Baby it's a all right now

Yeah
We're so happy together, ow!
It's all right, it's all right, it's all right
Everything's all right, yeh.”

Video Source[1]




[1] Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ny7vW6dgnUY. Accessed 19 September 2013

----------

Blurock (20-Sep-13), tec0 (19-Sep-13)

----------


## tec0

*This is something else...  !!!
*

----------

Blurock (21-Sep-13), Citizen X (20-Sep-13)

----------


## Blurock

The greatest Rock Band ever?     Proudly South African too!

----------

pmbguy (22-Sep-13)

----------


## Blurock

Lekker Losgat! Gooi hom Bru!!

----------


## Blurock

This must be one of the classic albums of all time. Turn up the volume, take off your shirt and hit that air guitar!

----------

pmbguy (22-Sep-13)

----------


## Blurock

Another Rock Anthem that will last forever

----------

pmbguy (22-Sep-13)

----------


## Blurock

Something mellow for Sunday. You may sing along if you want too...

----------


## pmbguy



----------


## pmbguy

One, two, one, two, three, four

Shed a tear 'cause I'm missin' you
I'm still alright to smile
Girl, I think about you every day now
Was a time when I wasn't sure
But you set my mind at ease
There is no doubt you're in my heart now

Said woman take it slow, and it'll work itself out fine
All we need is just a little patience
Said sugar make it slow and we'll come together fine
All we need is just a little patience (Patience)
Mm, yeah

I sit here on the stairs
'Cause I'd rather be alone
If I can't have you right now, I'll wait dear
Sometimes I get so tense but I can't speed up the time
But you know love there's one more thing to consider

Said woman take it slow and things will be just fine
You and I'll just use a little patience
Said sugar take the time 'cause the lights are shining bright
You and I've got what it takes to make it
We won't fake it, I'll never break it
'Cause I can't take it

Little patience, mm yeah, mm yeah
Need a little patience, yeah
Just a little patience, yeah
Some more patience, yeah (I've been walking the streets at night, just trying to get it right)
A little patience, yeah (Its hard to see with so many around. 
You know I don't like being stuck in the crowd)
Could use some patience, yeah (And the streets don't change but maybe the names)
(I ain't got time for the game 'cause I need you)
Gotta have more patience, yeah (Yeah, yeah but I need you)
All need some patience (Ooh I need you, whoa I need you)
Just a little patience is all you need (Ooh, this time, ah)

----------


## Blurock

The Durban Blues Festival; Wilson's Wharf

No, peter Green is not there, but there are some very good bands and blues guitarists. Make an effort and support local music. (There are some international guests too).

----------


## tec0

This song will never get old.  :Cool: 





*THE ANIMALS LYRICS "House Of The Rising Sun"*

There is a house in New Orleans
They call the Rising Sun
And it's been the ruin of many a poor boy
And God I know I'm one

My mother was a tailor
She sewed my new bluejeans
My father was a gamblin' man
Down in New Orleans

Now the only thing a gambler needs
Is a suitcase and trunk
And the only time he's satisfied
Is when he's on a drunk

[Organ Solo]

*Oh mother tell your children
Not to do what I have done
Spend your lives in sin and misery
In the House of the Rising Sun*

Well, I got one foot on the platform
The other foot on the train
I'm goin' back to New Orleans
To wear that ball and chain

Well, there is a house in New Orleans
They call the Rising Sun
And it's been the ruin of many a poor boy
And God I know I'm one

----------


## tec0

hehehehehe  :Big Grin: 







*MUNGO JERRY"In The Summertime"*

In the summertime when the weather is high
You can stretch right up and touch the sky
When the weather's fine
You got women, you got women on your mind
Have a drink, have a drive
Go out and see what you can find

If her daddy's rich, take her out for a meal
If her daddy's poor, just do what you feel
Speed along the lane
Do a turn or return the twenty-five
When the sun goes down
You can make it, make it good and really fine

We're not bad people, we're not dirty, we're not mean
We love everybody, but we do as we please
When the weather's fine
We go fishing or go swimming in the sea
We're always happy
Life's for living, yeah, that's our philosophy

Sing along with us, dee-dee dee-dee dee
Da doo da-da da, yeah, we're hap-pap-py
Da da da, dee da doo dee da doo da doo da
Da doo da-da da, dee da da dee da da

When the winter's here, yeah, it's party time
Bring your bottle, wear your bright clothes
'cause it will soon be summertime
And we'll sing again
We'll go driving or maybe we'll settle down
If she's rich, if she's nice
Bring your friends and we'll all go into town

In the summertime when the weather is high
You can stretch right up and touch the sky
When the weather's fine
You got women, you got women on your mind
Have a drink, have a drive
Go out and see what you can find

If her daddy's rich, take her out for a meal
If her daddy's poor, just do what you feel
Speed along the lane
Do a turn or return the twenty-five
When the sun goes down
You can make it, make it good and really fine

We're not bad people, we're not dirty, we're not mean
We love everybody, but we do as we please
When the weather's fine
We go fishing or go swimming in the sea
We're always happy
Life's for living, yeah, that's our philosophy

Sing along with us, dee-dee dee-dee dee
Da doo da-da da, yeah, we're hap-pap-py
Da da da, dee da doo dee da doo da doo da
Da doo da-da da, dee da da dee da da

----------

Citizen X (25-Sep-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Paul McCartney and Wings: Silly love songs:1976: Lyrics and Video

*


Care for a silly love song? I think Paul McCartney did a great job with Wings. It was a special and unique period of musical history.

This song has an interesting story behind it. Paul McCartney was often teased by fellow Beatle members and some critics that he only wrote bubble-gum pop love songs. Paul had to respond and he done so with this song. 









“You'd think that people would have
Had enough of silly love song
But I look around me and I see it isn't so
Some people wanna fill the world
With silly love songs

And what's wrong with that?
I'd like to know
'Cause here I go again

I love you, I love you
I love you, I love you

(I love you)
I can't explain, the feeling's plain to me
Now can't you see?
(I love you)
Ah, she gave me more, she gave it all to me
Now can't you see?

What's wrong with that?
I need to know
'Cause here I go again

I love you, I love you

Love doesn't come in a minute
Sometimes it doesn't come at all
I only know that when I'm in it

It isn't silly
Love isn't silly
Love isn't silly at all, baby

How can I tell you about
My loved one?
How can I tell you about
My loved one?

(I love you)
How can I tell you about
My loved one?
(I love you)
How can I tell you about
My loved one? 
I love you, I love you

I love you
(I can't explain, the feeling's plain to me)
(Say, can't you see?)
I love you
(Ah, he gave me more, he gave it all to me)
(Say, can't you see?)

I love you
(I can't explain, the feeling's plain to me)
(Say, can't you see?)
(How can I tell you about my loved one?)
I love you
(Ah, he gave me more, he gave it all to me)
(Say, can't you see?)
(How can I tell you about my loved one?)

I love you
(I can't explain, the feeling's plain to me)
(Say, can't you see?)
(How can I tell you about my loved one?)
I love you
(Ah, he gave me more, he gave it all to me)
(Say, can't you see?)
(How can I tell you about my loved one?)

You'd think that people would have
Had enough of silly love songs
But look around me and I see it isn't so, oh no
Some people wanna fill the world
With silly love songs.”
Album cover[1]




[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silly_Love_Songs. Accessed 27 September 2013

----------

tec0 (06-Oct-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Billy Joel:The Longest Time:1984 Lyrics and Video*


From one silly love song to the next…






“Whoa, oh, oh, oh
For the longest time
Whoa, oh, oh
For the longest time
If you said goodbye to me tonight
There would still be music left to write
What else could I do
I'm so inspired by you
That hasn't happened for the longest time

Once I thought my innocence was gone
Now I know that happiness goes on
That's where you found me
When you put your arms around me
I haven't been there for the longest time

Whoa, oh, oh, oh
For the longest time
Whoa, oh, oh
For the longest
I'm that voice you're hearing in the hall
And the greatest miracle of all
Is how I need you
And how you needed me too
That hasn't happened for the longest time

Maybe this won't last very long
But you feel so right
And I could be wrong
Maybe I've been hoping too hard
But I've gone this far
And it's more than I hoped for

Who knows how much further we'll go on
Maybe I'll be sorry when you're gone
I'll take my chances
I forgot how nice romance is
I haven't been there for the longest time

I had second thoughts at the start
I said to myself
Hold on to your heart
Now I know the woman that you are
You're wonderful so far
And it's more than I hoped for

I don't care what consequence it brings
I have been a fool for lesser things
I want you so bad
I think you ought to know that
I intend to hold you for the longest time

Whoa, oh, oh, oh
For the longest time
Whoa, oh, oh
For the longest time.”



Album cover[1]




[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Longest_Time. Accessed 28 September 2013

----------

tec0 (28-Sep-13)

----------


## AustinBert

Wow...!
this was a very special visit for me....!
I was not expecting such thread here in this forum and now after going through this one i am bit happy because love that era of music...!
Keep it on guys..!

----------

Citizen X (30-Sep-13), tec0 (30-Sep-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> Wow...!
> this was a very special visit for me....!
> I was not expecting such thread here in this forum and now after going through this one i am bit happy because love that era of music...!
> Keep it on guys..!


A very good day to you Austin :Wink: 

Please feel free to share your own favourite old school lyrics and memories. You may do so in any format you comfortable with. There's no set format in sharing your lyrics and videos, you needn't share in the manner that I do. It's personal preference :Cool:

----------

tec0 (30-Sep-13)

----------


## carl0s

The last few weeks, all I have been listening to is Squeeze's "East side story" (album), alternating with "The Squeeze Story" CD.

I'm sure they lack some cred/kudos, but the music has grown on me almost as much as Talking Heads' Stop Making Sense did.

I'm sure when I was about 10 my mum said about a tape cassette  "It's Squeeze. I doubt you'll like it". She was correct at the time!

I can't choose a favourite song between "In Quintessence" and "Is That Love" (I also love Piccadilly, Black Coffee, Labelled with Love, Pulling Muscles, and all the usual favourites)
They're enjoyable to play along to as well (guitar chords). I wish I could sing.

Just because of how many times I have continually repeated it in the car today, I'm going to post "Is That Love" - but I recommend all of the above too.
Every time I have listened to "Is That Love" today, I have felt that the end has come much too early. It is a short song though.




I am hooked on the "On the other hand love ain't a happy word. On the other hand love ain't a piece of skirt" part of In Quintessence so much though.

----------

Citizen X (01-Oct-13), tec0 (06-Oct-13)

----------


## pmbguy

The weather is making me think of this song a long time ago...

----------


## pmbguy

"Basket Case"
Do you have the time
To listen to me whine
About nothing and everything
All at once
I am one of those
Melodramatic fools
Neurotic to the bone
No doubt about it

Sometimes I give myself the creeps
Sometimes my mind plays tricks on me
It all keeps adding up
I think I'm cracking up
Am I just paranoid?
Am I just stoned?

I went to a shrink
To analyze my dreams
She says it's lack of sex
That's bringing me down
I went to a whore
He said my life's a bore
So quit my whining cause
It's bringing her down

Sometimes I give myself the creeps
Sometimes my mind plays tricks on me
It all keeps adding up
I think I'm cracking up
Am I just paranoid?
Uh, yuh, yuh, ya

Grasping to control
So I better hold on

Sometimes I give myself the creeps
Sometimes my mind plays tricks on me
It all keeps adding up
I think I'm cracking up
Am I just paranoid?
Am I just stoned?

----------


## pmbguy

Dedicated to pmbguy

----------


## pmbguy

I have played this before but just encase you missed it here is some twist

----------


## pmbguy

Heaven 
I'm in heaven 
And my heart beats 
So that I can hardly speak 
And I seem to find 
The happiness I seek 
When we're out together 
Dancing cheek to cheek 

Heaven 
I'm in heaven 
And the cares 
That hung around me 
Through the week 
Seem to vanish 
Like a gamblers 
Lucky streak 
When we're out together 
Dancing cheek to cheek 

Oh 
I love to climb a mountain 
And to reach the highest peak 
But it doesn't thrill me 
Half as much 
As dancing cheek to cheek 

Oh 
I love to go out fishing 
In a river, or a creek 
But I don't enjoy it half 
As much as dancing 
Cheek to cheek 

Dance with me 
I want my arm about you 
That charm about you 
Will carry me through to 

Heaven 
I'm in heaven 
And my heart beats 
So that I can hardly speak 
And I seem to find 
That happiness I seek 
When we're out together 
Swinging cheek to cheek 

Come on and dance with me 
I want my arm about you 
That charm about you 
Will carry me through 
Right up to 

Heaven 
I'm in heaven 
And my heart beats 
So that I can hardly speak 
And I seem to find 
That happiness I seek 
When we're out 
Together dancing 
Out together dancing 
Out together dancing 
Cheek to cheek

I had a wedding singer who was Dam good, he sang a version of this song at my wedding. I love this song. Modern music is very seldom so soulful. I have a natural attraction towards the classics

----------


## Citizen X

> *Paul McCartney and Wings: Silly love songs:1976: Lyrics and Video
> 
> *Attachment 4005
> 
> 
> Care for a silly love song? I think Paul McCartney did a great job with Wings. It was a special and unique period of musical history.
> 
> This song has an interesting story behind it. Paul McCartney was often teased by fellow Beatle members and some critics that he only wrote bubble-gum pop love songs. Paul had to respond and he done so with this song. 
> 
> ...


I have a thing for 'silly love songs,' see next post :Cool:

----------


## Citizen X

*Fat Larrys Band: Zoom:1982: Lyrics and original video

*

Admittedly I have a thing for silly love songs. If called upon to provide a defence for my love of bubble-gum pop I turn to Paul McCartney and Wings Silly Love songs, in which Paul stated my very defence!
*
You'd think that people would have
Had enougha of silly love song
But I look around me and I see it isn't so
Some people wanna fill the world
With silly love songs.
*
*And what's wrong with that?
I'd like to know
'Cause here I go again*


*So here it is another silly love song, that I love:*









"Zoom, just one look and then my heart went boom
Suddenly and we were on the moon
Flying high on the neon sky, oh

Bang, just one touch and
All the church bells rang
Heaven called and all the angel sang
Sunrise shine in the morning sky, oh

Zoom, you chase the day away
High noon, the moon
And stars came out to play
Then my whole wide world went zoom
(I passed the rainbow as it went flying by
Faster and faster we were higher than high)
For once in my lifetime I was finally free
And you came back to me

Oh, zoom you chase the day away High noon
The moon and stars came out to play
Then my whole world went zoom

Moonbeams dancing in the afternoon
Shadows blowing as the roses bloom
Looking down on a wonderland, oh

Smack, just one kiss and I was outta whack
All at once there was no turnin' back
Oh so far above the brightest star, oh"


Album cover[1]

Video source[2]

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zoom_(Fat_Larry's_Band_song). Accessed 14 October 2013

[2] Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMo6Ju8SJ8o. Accessed 14 October 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Billy Joel: Matter of trust:1985:Lyrics and video

*











“Some love is just a lie of the heart
The cold remains of what began with a passionate start
And they may not want it to end
But it will it's just a question of when
I've lived long enough to have learned
The closer you get to the fire the more you get burned
But that won't happen to us
Because it's always been a matter of trust

I know you're an emotional girl
It took a lot for you to not lose your faith in this world
I can't offer you proof
But you're going to face a moment of truth
It's hard when you're always afraid
You just recover when another belief is betrayed
So break my heart of you must
It's a matter of trust

You can't go the distance
With too much resistance
I know you have doubts
But for god's sake don't shut me out

This time you've got nothing to lose You can take it, you can leave it
Whatever you choose
I won't hold back anything
And I'll walk away a fool or a king
Some love is just a lie of the mind
It's make believe until it's only a matter of time
And some might have learned to adjust
But then it never was a matter of trust

I'm sure you're aware love
We've both had our share of
Believing too long
When the whole situation was wrong

Some love is just a lie of the soul
A constant battle for the ultimate state of control
After you've heard lie upon lie
There can hardly be a question of why
Some love is just a lie of the heart
The cold remains of what began with a passionate start
But that can't happen to us
Because it's always been a matter of trust.” 

Album cover[1]

Video source[2]



[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Matter_of_Trust. Accessed 14 October 2013

[2] Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GApM0pFl3NE. Accessed 14 October 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Joan Armatrading: Drop the pilot:1983: Lyrics and Video

*





“I'm right on target, my aim is straight
So you're in love, I say what of it?
Things can change, there's always changes
I wanna try some rearranging, I say

Drop the pilot, try my balloon
Drop the monkey, smell my perfume
Drop the mahout, I'm the easy rider
Don't use your army to fight a losing battle
Animal, mineral, physical, spiritual
I'm the one you need, I'm the one you need

You're kissing cousins, there's no smoke, no flame
If you lose that pilot I can fly your plane
If you want solid ground, come on and try me
Oh I can take you so high that you're never gonna wanna come down, I say

Drop the pilot, try my balloon
Drop the monkey, smell my perfume
Drop the mahout, I'm the easy rider
Don't use your army to fight a losing battle
Animal, mineral, physical, spiritual 
I'm the one you need, I'm the one you need

I said animal, mineral, physical, spiritual
I'm the one you need, I'm the one you need
I'm the one you need

Drop the pilot, try my balloon
Drop the monkey, smell my perfume
Drop the mahout, I'm an easy rider
Don't use your army to fight a losing battle

Drop the pilot, try my balloon
Drop the monkey, smell my perfume
Drop the mahout, I'm the easy rider
Don't use your army to fight a losing battle

Animal, mineral, physical, spiritual
I'm the one you need, I'm the one you need

I say drop the pilot
Drop the monkey
Drop the mahout
Animal, mineral, physical, spiritual
I'm the one you need, I'm the one you need
I'm the one you need

Drop the pilot
Drop the pilot
Drop the pilot.”


Album cover[1] 

Video source[2]

[1] Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drop_the_Pilot. Accessed 15 October 2013

[2] Youtube:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifARMmcqhD8. Accessed 15 October 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*The Four Tops: Going Loco:1988: Lyrics and Video


*








“Going loco down in Acapulco if you stay too long

Yes
you'll be going loco down in Acapulco
the magic down there is so strong.
Feel the pressure
your back's against the wall
Love is gaining on you
you're just about to fall.
If you're afraid to love
afraid to take a chance
You better hide your feelings
get out while you can.
'Cause you'll be going loco down in Acapulco
if you stay too long


*You can hear voices bleeding through those warm Latin nights*
Memories are lost and found
leaving broken hearts all over town.
'Cause you'll be going loco down in Acapulco if you stay too long


You'll be pulling out your hair
drowning in despair
With a whole lot of nothing on your way to nowhere.
Your search for paradise will come to an end
when you realize what a fool you've been.
You'll be haunted by her face
missing her warm embrace
Memories of loving her
holding her tight every night.
Was that the best part of your life?
Hearing her voice soft and low
begging you to please
please don't go.
- Don't go
no ! Don't go! Don't go! -
You can hear voices bleeding through those warm Latin nights


'Cause you'll be going loco down in Acapulco if you stay too long

going loco down in Acapulco if you stay too long

going loco down in Acapulco if you stay too long.”
Photo[1]
Video source[2]




[1] Wikipedia. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Four_Tops. Accessed 18 October 2013



[2] Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDO6_R_7S0Q. Accessed 18 October 2013

----------


## pmbguy

I just love Rodriguez. His music has become somewhat of a story book in my mind, playing out some of lifes truths, hardships and victories. His humble and honest approach to life is a lessen to all, including me. I grew up with his wise beautiful words playing in the background of my childhood home. Its weird that he is only famous in SA, never got any recognition in the US. If you have not seen the documentary Finding Rodriguez you missing out. 

Few artists are able to create catharsis in those who listen, he is definitely one of them




Was it a huntsman or a player
That made you pay the cost
That now assumes relaxed positions
And prostitutes your loss?
Were you tortured by your own thirst
In those pleasures that you seek
That made you Tom the curious
That makes you James the weak?

And you claim you got something going
Something you call unique
But I've seen your self-pity showing
As the tears rolled down your cheeks

Soon you know I'll leave you
And I'll never look behind
'Cos I was born for the purpose
That crucifies your mind
So con, convince your mirror
As you've always done before
Giving substance to shadows
Giving substance ever more

And you assume you got something to offer
Secrets shiny and new
But how much of you is repetition
That you didn't whisper to him too

----------


## Citizen X

> *Paul McCartney and Wings: Silly love songs:1976: Lyrics and Video
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Care for a silly love song? I think Paul McCartney did a great job with Wings. It was a special and unique period of musical history.
> 
> This song has an interesting story behind it. Paul McCartney was often teased by fellow Beatle members and some critics that he only wrote bubble-gum pop love songs. Paul had to respond and he done so with this song. 
> 
> ...


“Music is a moral law. It gives soul to the universe, _wings_ to the mind, flight to the imagination, and charm and gaiety to life and to everything.” *Plato*

----------


## Citizen X

*Bob Marleys 1981 Mercedes 500 SL restored by Danny of Counting Cars
*
Ziggi Marley procures the services of Danny to restore his fathers car. This car stood for 20 years. Ziggy wants the interior done with authenticate hemp fabric.
What a smart job for a legend..

Photos[1]





*Before*

*After*

[1] http://www.google.co.za/imgres?imgur...ed=0CFMQ9QEwBA

----------


## pmbguy

@Vanash - Did you see the program called "Marley road trip" where the 3 brothers do a long road trip on bikes and visit different places in SA whilst performing free shows along the way. The apple did not fall far from the tree in their case and they all inherited their fathers ideals and outlook on life. Ziggy especially is so similar to his dad that I sometimes forget it is his son I am looking at and not the late great Bob himself.

----------


## Citizen X

> @Vanash - Did you see the program called "Marley road trip" where the 3 brothers do a long road trip on bikes and visit different places in SA whilst performing free shows along the way. The apple did not fall far from the tree in their case and they all inherited their fathers ideals and outlook on life. Ziggy especially is so similar to his dad that I sometimes forget it is his son I am looking at and not the late great Bob himself.


I did indeed! The road trip was conducted not only across some of the more scenic roads of SA but also through many of the informal settlements that we has South African are familiar with.

----------


## Citizen X

*Bob Marley & The Wailers: Roots, Rock, Reggae: 1976:Lyrics and Video

*
*
If you ever wanted an easy introduction to reggae music, you just had to see Bob Marley and his Band The Wailers, performing along with the I Threes.
*
*Many dont know that the I Threes, were and are an important part of any Bob Marley song as they were the chief support vocals. They are Rita Marley, Judy Mowatt and Marcia Griffins.*

This video shows them at there peak.





Play I some music: (dis a) reggae music!
Play I some music: (dis a) reggae music!
Roots, rock, reggae: dis a reggae music!
Roots, rock, reggae: dis a reggae music!

Hey, Mister Music, sure sounds good to me!
I can't refuse it: what to be got to be.
Feel like dancing, dance 'cause we are free;
Feel like dancing, come dance with me!

Roots, rock, reggae: dis a reggae music!
Roots, rock, reggae, yeah! Dis a reggae music!
Play I some music: dis a reggae music!
Play I some music: dis a reggae music!

Play I on the R&B - wo-oh! Want all my people to see:
We're bubblin' on the Top 100, just like a mighty 
dread!
Play I on the R&B; want all my people to see: We bubblin' on the Top 100, just like a mighty dread!

Roots, rock, reggae: dis a reggae music! Uh-uh!
Roots, rock, reggae, ee-mi duba! Dis a reggae music!
Play I some music: (dis a reggae music!)
Play I some music: (dis a reggae music!)


(Dis a reggae music!)
(Dis a reggae music!)

Play I on the R&B; I want all my people to see: (doo-
doo-doo-doo!)
We bubblin' on the Top 100, just like a mighty dread!
(doo-doo-doo-doo!)
Play I some music: (dis a) reggae music!
Play I some music: (dis a) reggae music!
(Dis a reggae music!)
(Dis a reggae music!). 



Album cover [1]
Video source[2]





[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rastaman_Vibration. Accessed 26 October 2013

[2] Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6AT-u-BHbI. Accessed 26 October 2013

----------

tec0 (26-Oct-13)

----------


## tec0

*METALLICA  "Mama Said"*

Mama she has taught me well
Told me when I was young
Son, your life's an open book
Don't close it fore it's done
The brightest flame burns quickest
Is what I heard they say
A son's heart's owned to mother
But I must find my way

*Let my heart go
Let your son grow
Mama let my heart go
Or let this heart be still

Rebel my new last name
Wild blood in my veins
Apron strings around my neck
The mark that still remains
Left home at an early age
Of what I heard was wrong
I never asked forgiveness
But what I said is done

[* Repeat]

**Never I ask you
But never I gave
But you gave me your emptiness
I now take to my grave
Never I ask of you
But never I gave
But you gave me your emptiness
I now take to my grave
So let this heart be still

Mama now I'm coming home
I'm not all you wished of me
But a mother's love for her son
Unspoken, Help me be
I took your love for granted
And all the things you said to me
I need your arms to welcome me
But a cold stone's all I see

[* Repeat]

Let my heart go
Mama let my heart go
You never let my heart go
So let this heart be still

[** Repeat]

----------

Citizen X (27-Oct-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> I proudly give you John Lennon "Watching the wheels."


In much the same way as ‘post-modernism,’ as a legal philosophy is described as a ‘mood,’ this song reflects my ‘mood,’ at present!

*"People say I'm crazy, doing what I'm doing
Well, they give me all kinds of warnings to save me from ruin
*When I say that I'm okay, well, they look at me kinda strange
"Surely, you're not happy now, you no longer play the game"

*People say I'm lazy, dreaming my life away
Well, they give me all kinds of advice designed to enlighten me
When I tell them that I'm doing fine watching shadows on the wall
"Don't you miss the big time, boy. You're no longer on the ball"
*
I'm just sitting here watching the wheels go round and round
I really love to watch them roll
No longer riding on the merry-go-round
I just had to let it go

*Ahhh, people ask me questions, lost in confusion
Well, I tell them there's no problem, only solutions
*Well, they shake their heads and they look at me as if I've lost my mind
I tell them there's no hurry, I'm just sitting here doing time

I'm just sitting here watching the wheels go round and round
I really love to watch them roll
No longer riding on the merry-go-round
I just had to let it go
I just had to let it go
I just had to let it go..." John Lennon

----------

tec0 (31-Oct-13)

----------


## Citizen X

Ashton ‘Family man’ Barret: Bass Guitar: The Wailers

“Reggae is a concept of all music, you’ve got funk, you got rhythm and blues, you got soul and it’s very jazzy when it’s ready!” :Cool:

----------


## pmbguy



----------


## pmbguy

Bob Dylan is still one of my favourites. His music is as relevant today as it was back then. It is above the mundane and the superficial. It is music for the soul. Music will never be this cool again...  


"Mr. Tambourine Man"
Hey ! Mr Tambourine Man, play a song for me
I'm not sleepy and there is no place I'm going to
Hey ! Mr Tambourine Man, play a song for me
In the jingle jangle morning I'll come followin' you.
Though I know that evenin's empire has returned into sand
Vanished from my hand
Left me blindly here to stand but still not sleeping
My weariness amazes me, I'm branded on my feet
I have no one to meet
And the ancient empty street's too dead for dreaming.

Hey ! Mr Tambourine Man, play a song for me
I'm not sleepy and there is no place I'm going to 
Hey ! Mr Tambourine Man, play a song for me
In the jingle jangle morning I'll come followin' you.

Take me on a trip upon your magic swirlin' ship
My senses have been stripped, my hands can't feel to grip
My toes too numb to step, wait only for my boot heels
To be wanderin'
I'm ready to go anywhere, I'm ready for to fade
Into my own parade, cast your dancing spell my way
I promise to go under it.

Hey ! Mr Tambourine Man, play a song for me
I'm not sleepy and there is no place I'm going to 
Hey ! Mr Tambourine Man, play a song for me
In the jingle jangle morning I'll come followin' you.

Though you might hear laughin', spinnin' swingin' madly across the sun
It's not aimed at anyone, it's just escapin' on the run
And but for the sky there are no fences facin'
And if you hear vague traces of skippin' reels of rhyme
To your tambourine in time, it's just a ragged clown behind
I wouldn't pay it any mind, it's just a shadow you're
Seein' that he's chasing.

Hey ! Mr Tambourine Man, play a song for me
I'm not sleepy and there is no place I'm going to 
Hey ! Mr Tambourine Man, play a song for me
In the jingle jangle morning I'll come followin' you.

Then take me disappearin' through the smoke rings of my mind
Down the foggy ruins of time, far past the frozen leaves
The haunted, frightened trees, out to the windy beach
Far from the twisted reach of crazy sorrow
Yes, to dance beneath the diamond sky with one hand waving free
Silhouetted by the sea, circled by the circus sands
With all memory and fate driven deep beneath the waves
Let me forget about today until tomorrow.

Hey ! Mr Tambourine Man, play a song for me
I'm not sleepy and there is no place I'm going to 
Hey ! Mr Tambourine Man, play a song for me
In the jingle jangle morning I'll come followin' you.

----------

Blurock (05-Nov-13)

----------


## AndyD

This is one of those tracks I often go back to when I need something to smile about. It was done a year or two ago so it's not particularly old school and deffo NOT FOR KIDS I'd suggest it's 16+ rated due to language and theme but funny as hell.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GI6CfKcMhjY

----------

Citizen X (22-Nov-13)

----------


## pmbguy

Another funny classic from Saturday Night Live

----------


## Blurock

> Bob Dylan is still one of my favourites. His music is as relevant today as it was back then. It is above the mundane and the superficial. It is music for the soul. Music will never be this cool again...


Bob Dylan can not sing, but he is a true poet. He was one of the best songwriters from the 60's era and I am sure his music will still be relevant 100 years from now.

----------


## Blurock

The female Carlos Santana! Watch those fingers on the guitar solo.

----------


## Citizen X

Don Carlos: I’m not Crazy: Lyrics and Video

I’m not crazy or am I?





“yeeee yeeee yeeee 
_I’m not getting crazy over you baby 
no even though I’m under your Spell 
_cause as I pass it down the street eee 
my little heart just gives a beat o yes it skips a beat 
woo yes 
it skips a beat 

don’t you know you got your influence on me 
you want to drive my out of my mind 
cause as I pass it by 
I fell in love with you 
when you look at me I’m hypnotized 
yes I’m hypnotized woo yes I’m hypnotized 

so I’m not getting crazy over you baby no no 
even though I’m under your spell 
cause when I pass it by my heart is still in blue when I look at you I’m hypnotized 
woo I’m hypnotized 
ye ye I’m hypnotized 
yeeee yeee yeee yeee 

I’m not getting crazy over you baby no no

Don’t you know you got your influence on me 
girl you got me going out of my mind 
cause ass I pass it down the street eee 
my little heart just gives a beat 
yes it skips a beat 
woo yes it skips a beat yes 

don’t you know I love you baby u yes 
and I will never let you down 
slowly hold his hand 
I’ll be you’re number one never let me down no no no no 
no baby oh no no no baby.”

----------


## Citizen X

> The concept of a Phenomenal woman!
> 
> It was a phenomenal that inspired Roy Orbison to write ‘Pretty woman,’ it was an equally phenomenal woman that inspired Prince to write ‘Could you be the most beautiful girl in the world?’
> 
> It was a phenomenal woman that inspired Lionel Richie’s ‘Ballerina girl,’ , it was a truly phenomenal woman, Yoko Ono that inspired John Lennon to write the song ‘woman,’ for her, the list naturally goes on and on!
> The word ‘phenomenal,’ is an adjective, it’s meant to modify a noun, such as ‘woman,’ hence ‘phenomenal woman.’ Now, when a man calls a woman a ‘human work of art,’ that is the sum total of a phenomenal woman! Maxi Priest expresses how phenomenal a woman can be in his song: ‘Human work of Art,’
> 
> “Portraits and poetry are frozen forms of perfection 
> But they don't live and breathe 
> ...


Just revisited this song, what a cool classic for a really _phenomenal_ woman :Cool:

----------


## Citizen X

The Corrs: Breathless:2000: Lyrics and Video







“You'd think that people would have
Had enough of silly love songs
But I look around me and I see it isn't so
Some people wanna fill the world
With silly love songs

And what's wrong with that?
I'd like to know
'Cause here I go again.” Paul McCartney

*Breathless*

“Go on, go on
Leave me breathless
Come on
Hey, yeah
The daylight's fading slowly
But time with you is standing still
I'm waiting for you only
The slightest touch and I feel weak
I cannot lie
From you I cannot hide
And I'm losing the will to try it
Can't hide it, can't fight it
So go on, go on
Come on and leave me breathless
Tempt me, tease me
Until I can't deny this loving feeling
Make me long for your kiss
Go on, go on, yeah
Come on, yeah
And if there's no tomorrow
And all we have is here and now
I'm happy just to have you
You're all the love I need somehow
_It's like a dream
Although I'm not asleep
I never want to wake up
Don't lose it, don't leave it_
So go on, go on
Come on and leave me breathless
Tempt me, tease me
Until I can't deny this loving feeling
Make me long for your kiss
Go on, go on, yeah
Come
Yeah
Yeah, yeah, yeah
Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
And I can't lie
From you I cannot hide
And I've lost my will to try it
Can't hide it, can't fight it
So go on, go on
Come on and leave me breathless
Tempt me, tease me
Until I can't deny this loving feeling
Make me long for your kiss
Go on, go on
Come on leave me breathless
Go on, go on
Come on leave me breathless
Go on, go on
Come on leave me breathless
Go on, go on.”
Album cover[1]
Video source[2]




[1]Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breathless_(The_Corrs_song). Accessed 17 November 2013

[2]Youtube:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eBkXXSbwlE. Accessed 17 November 2013

----------

tec0 (17-Nov-13)

----------


## Citizen X

Billy Joel: Honesty:1979: Video and Lyrics







“If you search for tenderness 
it isn't hard to find. 
You can have the love you need to live. 
But if you look for truthfulness 
You might just as well be blind. 
It always seems to be so hard to give. 

Honesty is such a lonely word. 
Everyone is so untrue. 
Honesty is hardly ever heard. 
And mostly what I need from you. 

I can always find someone 
to say they sympathize. 
If I wear my heart out on my sleeve. 
_But I don't want some pretty face 
to tell me pretty lies. 
_All I want is someone to believe. 

Honesty is such a lonely word. 
Everyone is so untrue. 
Honesty is hardly ever heard. 
And mostly what I need from you. 

I can find a lover. 
I can find a friend. 
I can have security until the bitter end. 
Anyone can comfort me 
with promises again. 
I know, I know. 

When I'm deep inside of me 
don't be too concerned. 
I won't as for nothin' while I'm gone. 
But when I want sincerity 
tell me where else can I turn. 
Because you're the one I depend upon. 

Honesty is such a lonely word. 
Everyone is so untrue. 
Honesty is hardly ever heard. 
And mostly what I need from you.”
Album cover[1]
Video source[2]

[1]Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honesty_(Billy_Joel_song). Accessed 17 November 2013

[2] Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuFScoO4tb0. Accessed 17 November 2013

----------


## Citizen X

> My life: Billy Joel: 1978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Life is a song with attitude and I love the classics which demonstrate attitude. This video is rare and is a classic!!
> 
> “The song begins with drums and electric bass, followed by a keyboard riff. The riff is also used as a fill between verse and chorus sections and is also played at the end. The section order is intro-verse-fill-chorus-bridge-v-f-c-b-solo-c-outro.”[1]
> Chicago members Peter Cetera and Donnie Dacus performed the backing vocals and sang along with Billy Joel during the bridge and in the outro ("Keep it to yourself, it's my life")."
> ...





> [1]Vide: Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Life_(Billy_Joel_song). Accessed:14 April 2013
> 
> 
> [2]Supra n 1




The one thing you’ve got to admire about the old school artists is that they were really cool! They remain larger than life characters with colourful personalities.
This particular video is the epitome of being naturally ‘cool,’ no act, what you see is what you get. They are exactly the individuals they represent themselves to be, extremely cool individuals.
Bob Marley said, “ You can copy it BUT, there’s no COPY to it.”
Many of todays musicians are just cheap imitations of the real thing, they mere shadows of the real authentic thing..

----------

tec0 (17-Nov-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> A poem from 1906 and Fleetwood Mac’s song everywhere!!!!
> It doesn’t get as classic as this, this one goes back to 1906!!!!!
> 
> The poem in question is “The Highway man,’ written by Alfred Noyles in 1906. The idea of the poet was to create a background imagery to his words. This poem in set in 18th century Britain. He wanted you to see something! As Dave would probably say, “the devil is in the details,” 
> 
> So Fleetwood Mac gives you fine details…The musical Video ‘Everywhere,’ from a very special album “Tango in the night,”: 1988 entices you with imagery of an old scroll with the words
> 
> *“The wind was a torrent of darkness among the gusty trees,”* the music video itself then tells you the rest of the story of this poem, tragic really, this charming robber (okay so he robbed people by day and was Romeo at night). Notwithstanding this this robber that the poem describes falls in love with a fairly decent girl.. Down town guy for uptown girl? She’s the daughter of this inn keeper. Being the character the highway man was, he was always on the run. He was due to see her on one ghostly night. She was expecting him. This was not to be. Before he arrives, some British soldiers find their way there first. They want to catch the highway man, what better way to do it than by waiting for him at his girlfriends place! One drunk soldier has a gun pointed at her chest, but he falls asleep, she’s tied up, the gun is still pointed to her chest. She moves around in such a manner, that she’s able to pull the trigger and kill herself. She does this, so that the highway man can hear the shot and not be caught! 
> *
> ...


The old school artists actually read poetry! They used classic poems to give fuller meaning to their music videos. 
See next post...

----------


## Citizen X

Fleetwood Mac done a stunning job in bringing this classic peom to life with their song 'Everywhere,' _they in effect put the breath of life into this poem.._
Alfred Noyes (1880-1958)
*The Highwayman*
PART ONE 
I 
*THE wind was a torrent of darkness among the gusty trees*, 
The moon was a ghostly galleon tossed upon cloudy seas, 
The road was a ribbon of moonlight over the purple moor, 
And the highwayman came riding— 
Riding—riding— 
The highwayman came riding, up to the old inn-door. 
II 
He'd a French cocked-hat on his forehead, a bunch of lace at his chin, 
A coat of the claret velvet, and breeches of brown doe-skin; 
They fitted with never a wrinkle: his boots were up to the thigh! 
And he rode with a jewelled twinkle, 
His pistol butts a-twinkle, 
His rapier hilt a-twinkle, under the jewelled sky. 
III 
Over the cobbles he clattered and clashed in the dark inn-yard, 
And he tapped with his whip on the shutters, but all was locked and barred; 
He whistled a tune to the window, and who should be waiting there 
But the landlord's black-eyed daughter, 
Bess, the landlord's daughter, 
Plaiting a dark red love-knot into her long black hair. 
IV 
And dark in the dark old inn-yard a stable-wicket creaked 
Where Tim the ostler listened; his face was white and peaked; 
His eyes were hollows of madness, his hair like mouldy hay, 
But he loved the landlord's daughter, 
The landlord's red-lipped daughter, 
Dumb as a dog he listened, and he heard the robber say— 
V 
"One kiss, my bonny sweetheart, I'm after a prize to-night, 
But I shall be back with the yellow gold before the morning light; 
Yet, if they press me sharply, and harry me through the day, 
Then look for me by moonlight, 
Watch for me by moonlight, 
I'll come to thee by moonlight, though hell should bar the way." 
VI 
He rose upright in the stirrups; he scarce could reach her hand, 
But she loosened her hair i' the casement! His face burnt like a brand 
As the black cascade of perfume came tumbling over his breast; 
And he kissed its waves in the moonlight, 
(Oh, sweet, black waves in the moonlight!) 
Then he tugged at his rein in the moonliglt, and galloped away to the West. 

PART TWO 
I 
He did not come in the dawning; he did not come at noon; 
And out o' the tawny sunset, before the rise o' the moon, 
When the road was a gypsy's ribbon, looping the purple moor, 
A red-coat troop came marching— 
Marching—marching— 
King George's men came matching, up to the old inn-door. 
II 
They said no word to the landlord, they drank his ale instead, 
But they gagged his daughter and bound her to the foot of her narrow bed; 
Two of them knelt at her casement, with muskets at their side! 
There was death at every window; 
And hell at one dark window; 
For Bess could see, through her casement, the road that he would ride. 
III 
They had tied her up to attention, with many a sniggering jest; 
They had bound a musket beside her, with the barrel beneath her breast! 
"Now, keep good watch!" and they kissed her. 
She heard the dead man say— 
Look for me by moonlight; 
Watch for me by moonlight; 
I'll come to thee by moonlight, though hell should bar the way! 
IV 
She twisted her hands behind her; but all the knots held good! 
She writhed her hands till her fingers were wet with sweat or blood! 
They stretched and strained in the darkness, and the hours crawled by like years, 
Till, now, on the stroke of midnight, 
Cold, on the stroke of midnight, 
The tip of one finger touched it! The trigger at least was hers! 
V 
The tip of one finger touched it; she strove no more for the rest! 
Up, she stood up to attention, with the barrel beneath her breast, 
She would not risk their hearing; she would not strive again; 
For the road lay bare in the moonlight; 
Blank and bare in the moonlight; 
And the blood of her veins in the moonlight throbbed to her love's refrain . 
VI 
Tlot-tlot; tlot-tlot! Had they heard it? The horse-hoofs ringing clear; 
Tlot-tlot, tlot-tlot, in the distance? Were they deaf that they did not hear? 
Down the ribbon of moonlight, over the brow of the hill, 
The highwayman came riding, 
Riding, riding! 
The red-coats looked to their priming! She stood up, straight and still! 
VII 
Tlot-tlot, in the frosty silence! Tlot-tlot, in the echoing night! 
Nearer he came and nearer! Her face was like a light! 
Her eyes grew wide for a moment; she drew one last deep breath, 
Then her finger moved in the moonlight, 
Her musket shattered the moonlight, 
Shattered her breast in the moonlight and warned him—with her death. 
VIII 
He turned; he spurred to the West; he did not know who stood 
Bowed, with her head o'er the musket, drenched with her own red blood! 
Not till the dawn he heard it, his face grew grey to hear 
How Bess, the landlord's daughter, 
The landlord's black-eyed daughter, 
Had watched for her love in the moonlight, and died in the darkness there. 
IX 
Back, he spurred like a madman, shrieking a curse to the sky, 
With the white road smoking behind him and his rapier brandished high! 
Blood-red were his spurs i' the golden noon; wine-red was his velvet coat, 
When they shot him down on the highway, 
Down like a dog on the highway, 
And he lay in his blood on the highway, with the bunch of lace at his throat. 
* * * * * * 
X 
And still of a winter's night, they say, when the wind is in the trees, 
When the moon is a ghostly galleon tossed upon cloudy seas, 
When the road is a ribbon of moonlight over the purple moor, 
A highwayman comes riding— 
Riding—riding— 
A highwayman comes riding, up to the old inn-door. 
XI 
Over the cobbles he clatters and clangs in the dark inn-yard; 
He taps with his whip on the shutters, but all is locked and barred; 
He whistles a tune to the window, and who should be waiting there 
But the landlord's black-eyed daughter, 
Bess, the landlord's daughter, 
Plaiting a dark red love-knot into her long black hair.

----------


## Citizen X

*Pink Floyd: Nobody Home:1979: Lyrics and Video

*





“I've got a little black book with my poems in
Got a bag with a toothbrush and a comb in
When I'm a good dog
They sometimes throw me the bone in

I got elastic bands keeping my shoes on
Got those swollen hand blues
I got thirteen channels of shit on the TV to choose from
I've got electric light

And I've got second sight
I got amazing powers of observation
And that is how I know, when I try to get through
On the telephone to you, there'll be nobody home 
I've got the obligatory Hendrix perm and the inevitable pinhole burns
Now all down the front of my favorite satin shirt
I've got nicotine stains on my fingers, I've got a silver spoon on a chain
Got a grand piano to prop up my mortal remains

I've got wild staring eyes
And I've got a strong urge to fly, but I got nowhere to fly to
Ooh, babe when I pick up the phone there is still nobody home
I've got a pair of Gohills boots and I got fading roots.” 
Album cover[1]
Video source[2]


[1] Wikipedia:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Wall. Accessed 18 November 2013*

[2] Youtube:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZkERB6dU_Y* Accessed 18 November 2013*

----------

pmbguy (18-Nov-13)

----------


## Citizen X

Bob Marley:Rat Race:1976: Lyrics and Video







“Uh! Ya too rude!
Uh! Eh! What a rat race!
Oh, what a rat race!
Oh, what a rat race!
Oh, what a rat race!
This is the rat race! Rat race! (Rat race!)

Some a lawful, some a bastard, some a jacket:
Oh, what a rat race, yeah! Rat race!

Some a gorgon-a, some a hooligan-a, some a guine-gog-a
In this 'ere rat race, yeah!
Rat race!
I'm singing' that
When the cat's away,
The mice will play.
Political violence fill ya city, ye-ah!
Don't involve Rasta in your say say;
Rasta don't work for no C.I.A.
Rat race, rat race, rat race! Rat race, I'm saying':
When you think is peace and safety:
A sudden destruction.
Collective security for surety, ye-ah!

Don't forget your history;
Know your destiny:
In the abundance of water,
The fool is thirsty.
Rat race, rat race, rat race!

Rat race!
Oh, it's a disgrace
To see the human-race
In a rat race, rat race!
You got the horse race;
You got the dog race;
You got the human-race;
But this is a rat race, rat race!”
Album cover[1]
Video Source[2]

[1]Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rastaman_Vibration. Accessed 18 November 2013

[2]Youtube:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GVzsuDsxW8 .Accessed 18 November 2013

----------

pmbguy (18-Nov-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> *Bruce Hornsby and the Range: 1986: The way it is: Lyrics and Video
> 
> Attachment 3794*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See next post :Cool:

----------


## Citizen X

*2 Pac: Changes:1992: Lyrics and Video
*

*
Warning:* Some of these lyrics may be offensive, one must appreciate that the artist 2 Pac chose to sing this song in the way in which he did for a reason.

“I see no changes wake up in the morning and I ask 
myself, is life worth living should I blast myself?”
*….and let's change the way we treat each other…”
*His ultimate message in this song is that we need to change the way we treat each other..






“Come on come on
I see no changes wake up in the morning and I ask 
myself, is life worth living should I blast myself?
I'm tired of being' poor & even worse I'm black my stomach hurts so I'm looking' for a purse to snatch
Cops give don't care about a negro pull the trigger kill nigger he's a hero
Giving back to the kids who the hell cares
one less hungry mouth on the welfare
First ship them dope & let 'em deal the brothers
give 'em guns step back watch 'em kill each other
It's time to fight back that's what Huey said
2 shots in the dark now Huey's dead
I got love for my brother but we can never go nowhere
unless we share with each other
We gotta start making' changes 
learn to see me as a brother instead of 2 distant 
strangers
and that's how it's supposed to be
How can the Devil take a brother if he's close to me?
I'd love to go back to when we played as kids
but things changed, and that's the way it is

Come on come on
That's just the way it is
Things'll never be the same
That's just the way it is
aww yeah

I see no changes all I see is racist faces
misplaced hate makes disgrace to races
We under I wonder what it takes to make this 
one better place, let's erase the wasted
Take the evil out the people they'll be acting right
'cause both black and white is smoking' crack tonight
and only time we chill is when we kill each other
it takes skill to be real, time to heal each other
And although it seems heaven sent
We ain't ready, to see a black President, uhh
It ain't a secret don't conceal the fact
the penitentiary's packed, and it's filled with blacks
But some things will never change
try to show another way but you staying' in the dope game
Now tell me what's a mother to do
being' real don't appeal to the brother in you
You gotta operate the easy way
"I made a G today" But you made it in a sleazy way
selling' crack to the kid. " I gotta get paid,"
Well hey, well that's the way it is




We gotta make a change...
It's time for us as a people to start makin' some 
changes.
Let's change the way we eat, let's change the way we 
live
and let's change the way we treat each other.
You see the old way wasn't working so it's on us to do
what we gotta do, to survive.


And still I see no changes can't a brother get a little peace!
It's war on the streets & the war in the Middle East
Instead of war on poverty they got a war on drugs
so the police can bother me
And I ain't never did a crime I ain't have to do
But now I'm back with the facts givin' it back to you
Don't let 'em jack you up, back you up,
crack you up and pimp slap you up
You gotta learn to hold ya own
they get jealous when they see ya with ya mobile phone
But tell the cops they can't touch this
I don't trust this when they try to rush I bust this
That's the sound of my tool you say it ain't cool
my mama didn't raise no fool
And as long as I stay black I gotta stay strapped
& I never get to lay back
'Cause I always got to worry 'bout the pay backs
some buck that I roughed up way back
comin' back after all these years
rat-a-tat-tat-tat-tat that's the way it is uhh

[That's just the way it is
Things'll never be the same
That's just the way it is
aww yeah

Tupac:
_some things will never change.”_
Album Cover[1]
Video source[2]

[1] Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Changes_(Tupac_Shakur_song). Accessed 18 November 2013


[2] Youtube:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nay31hvEvrY. Accessed 18 November 2013

----------

pmbguy (18-Nov-13)

----------


## pmbguy

Money, get away 
Get a good job with more pay 
And your O.K. 

Money, it's a gas 
Grab that cash with both hands 
And make a stash 

New car, caviar, four star daydream 
Think I'll buy me a football team 

Money get back 
I'm all right Jack 
Keep your hands off my stack 

Money, it's a hit 
Don't give me that 
Do goody good bullshit 

I'm in the hi-fidelity 
First class traveling set 
And I think I need a Lear jet 

(Sax and guitar solos) 

Money, it's a crime 
Share it fairly 
But don't take a slice of my pie 

Money, so they say 
Is the root of all evil 
Today 

But if you ask for a rise 
It's no surprise that they're 
Giving none away 
Away 
Away 
Away 
Away... 

"Hu Huh! I was in the right!" 
"Yes, absolutely in the right!" 
"I certainly was in the right!" 
"You was definitely in the right. That geezer was cruising for a bruising!" 
"Yeah!" 
"Why does anyone do anything?" 
"I don't know, I was really drunk at the time!" 
"I was just telling him, he couldn't get into number 2. He was asking 
Why he wasn't coming up on freely, after I was yelling and 
Screaming and telling him why he wasn't coming up on freely. 
It came as a heavy blow, but we sorted the matter out"

----------

Citizen X (18-Nov-13)

----------


## pmbguy

Verse One: Puff Daddy
(Yeah... this right hear... goes out to everyone who has lost someone they 
truly love)

Seems like yesterday we used to rock the show
I laced the track, you locked the flow
So far from hangin on the block for dough
Notorious, they got to know that
Life ain't always what it seem to be (uh-uh)
Words can't express what you mean to me
Even though you're gone, we still a team
Through your family, I'll fulfill your dream (that's right)
In the future, can't wait to see
If you open up the gates for me
Reminisce some time, the night they took my friend (uh-huh)
Try to black it out, but it plays again
When it's real, feelings hard to conceal
Can't imagine all the pain I feel
Give anything to hear half your breath (half your breath)
I know you still living your life, after death 

Chorus: Faith Evans
Every step I take, every move I make
Every single day, every time I pray
I'll be missing you
Thinkin of the days, when you went away
What a life to take, what a bond to break
I'll be missing you

Verse Two: Puff Daddy
[Puff] I miss you Big
It's kinda hard with you not around (yeah)
Know you in heaven smilin down (eheh)
Watchin us while we pray for you
Every day we pray for you
Til the day we meet again
In my heart is where I'll keep you friend
Memories give me the strength I need (uh-huh) to proceed
Strength I need to believe
My thoughts Big I just can't define (can't define)
Wish I could turn back the hands of time
Us in the 6, shop for new clothes and kicks
You and me taking flicks
Makin hits, stages they receive you on
I still can't believe you're gone (can't believe you're gone)
Give anything to hear half your breath (half your breath)
I know you still living you're life, after death 

Chorus:
Every step I take, every move I make
Every single day, every time I pray
I'll be missing you
Thinkin of the days, when you went away
What a life to take, what a bond to break
I'll be missing you

Faith Evans:
Somebody tell me why
One Black Morning
When this life is over
I know
I'll see your face

112 Outro:
Every night I pray, every step I take
Every move I make, every single day
Every night I pray, every step I take
[Puff] Every day that passes
Every move I make, every single day
[Puff] Is a day that I get closer
[Puff] To seeing you again
Every night I pray, every step I take
[Puff] We miss you Big... and we won't stop
Every move I make, every single day
[Puff] Cause we can't stop... that's right
Every night I pray, every step I take
Every move I make, every single day
[Puff] We miss you Big

Faith Evans:
Every step I take, every move I make
Every single day, every time I pray
I'll be missing you
Thinkin of the day, when you went away
What a life to take, what a bond to break
I'll be missing you

Every step I take, every move I make
Every single day, every time I pray
I'll be missing you
Thinkin of the day, when you went away
What a life to take, what a bond to break
I'll be missing you

Every step I take, every move I make
Every single day, every time I pray
I'll be missing you
Thinkin of the day, when you went away
What a life to take, what a bond to break
I'll be missing you

----------

Citizen X (18-Nov-13)

----------


## pmbguy

“Changes” is by far my favourite from 2Pac. I am not that into rap, but this song...dam...really good selection there Vanash

----------


## pmbguy

"Lake Of Fire"
(originally by The Meat Puppets)
Where do bad folks go when they die?
They don't go to heaven where the angels fly
They go to the lake of fire and fry
Won't see them again 'till the fourth of July

I knew a lady who came from Duluth
She got bit by a dog with a rabid tooth
She went to her grave just a little too soon
And she flew away howling on the yellow moon

Where do bad folks go when they die?
They don't go to heaven where the angels fly
They go down to the lake of fire and fry
Won't see them again 'till the fourth of July

Now the people cry and the people moan
And they look for a dry place to call their home
And try to find some place to rest their bones
While the angels and the devils try to make them their own

Where do bad folks go when they die?
They don't go to heaven where the angels fly
They go down to the lake of fire and fry
Won't see them again 'till the fourth of July

----------


## pmbguy

Nirvana is still one of my favourite bands of all time. Their music is authentic and raw - real. Its a shame Curt ended it, but they say that genius’s are often tortured souls

----------


## Citizen X

*Peter Cetera: Glory of love: Lyrics and Video

*





“Tonight it's very clear, as we're both lying here
There's so many things, I want to say
I will always love you, I would never leave you alone

Sometimes I just forget, say things I might regret
It breaks my heart to see you crying
I don't wanna lose you, I could never make it alone

I am a man, who will fight for your honor
I'll be the hero you're dreaming of
We'll live forever, knowing together that we
Did it all for the glory of love

You keep me standing tall, you help me through it all
I'm always strong when you're beside me
I have always needed you, I could never make it alone

I am a man who will fight for your honor 
I'll be the hero you've been dreaming of
We'll live forever, knowing together that we
Did it all for the glory of love

Just like a knight in shining armor, from a long time ago
Just in time I will save the day, take you to my castle far away

I am a man who will fight for your honor
I'll be the hero that you're dreaming of
We're gonna live forever, knowing together that we
Did it all for the glory of love

We'll live forever, knowing together that we
Did it all for the glory of love

We did it all for love, we did it all for love
We did it all for love, we did it all for love.”
Album cover[1] 
Video source[2]

[1]Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glory_of_Love. Accessed 19 November 2013

[2]Youtube:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWHOF_0-6Hg. Accessed 19 November 2013

----------


## pmbguy

Vanash you heavy into love songs hey. I cant listen to love song after love song. Its too mushy and girly. However I do like many love songs, but most of them sound cheesy to me, I guess its because I have become somewhat cynical about romantic love, I have been married for way to long :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Citizen X

> Vanash you heavy into love songs hey. I cant listen to love song after love song. Its too mushy and girly. However I do like many love songs, but most of them sound cheesy to me, I guess its because I have become somewhat cynical about romantic love, I have been married for way to long


Here I really need someone else to answer on my behalf :Stick Out Tongue: ! 

Sir Paul McCartney, will you please assist me with a response?

“Sure Vanash, especially since you one of my biggest fans!”

“You'd think that people would have
Had enough of silly love song
But I look around me and I see it isn't so
Some people wanna fill the world
With silly love songs

And what's wrong with that?
I'd like to know
'Cause here I go again.” Sir Paul McCartney

PMBguy, I’m a lover not a fighter :Cool: , I believe in making love and not war and I like Marvin Gayes ‘Midnight Love potion,’ namely ‘Sexual healing!”

Sir Paul McCartney: _" Vanash, I think we need a re-run of 'Silly Love Songs,'
_
Well since you insist Sir, _" Here I go again!" "WINGS at the speed of sound!"
_

----------


## pmbguy

> PMBguy, Im a lover not a fighter,


Thats a shame because you look like a dam cage fighter! I guess you dont need to fight because people will take one look at you and go cry to their mommy :Stick Out Tongue: 




> like Marvin Gayes Midnight Love potion, namely Sexual healing!


Think how boring and shit life would be if we did not have sex. I think that everybody should have more sex more often  :Clap: 
 (With protection of course)

----------

Citizen X (19-Nov-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> That’s a shame because you look like a dam cage fighter! I guess you don’t need to fight because people will take one look at you and go cry to their mommy
> 
> 
> Think how boring and shit life would be if we did not have sex. I think that everybody should have more sex more often 
> (With protection of course)


I’ve experienced sex in a true love relationship and sex with women I didn’t care about. I found that it’s more meaningful and fulfilling in a love relationship..

----------


## pmbguy

What planet are you from?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dave S

I'm with Vanash, sex within a strong love relationship is far more meaningful and fulfilling, but I don't go for love songs though... :Kissing2:

----------

Citizen X (19-Nov-13)

----------


## pmbguy

I really enjoy take away. Being married is like only ever eating take away from one restaurant. Sure you love that take-away and it’s your favourite that’s why you committed to that take- away. You happy to have it and it’s not bad, but it gets a bit too familiar and you know the menu from back to front. You try altering the menu from this one take-away so you can mix things up a bit, but it’s still the same take-away with a style of food that won’t really change. I am happy with my take-away I won’t go get it somewhere else, but sometimes I miss the old days where I had a choice of many take-away’s. I do get some attention from other take-away’s but I never order from the menu. Hey  - I am being honest here. Don’t lie to me and say you don’t feel that feeling for other take-away’s (not that you would) but at least acknowledge the feeling. 

I know I know Love Love Commitment. I am not challenging that. I am merely acknowledging the feeling we all have for some delicious new take-away.

----------


## Dave S

Oh! I love looking at another take-away, but I'm committed to a semi-healthy lifestyle, so I won't eat there. :Big Grin:

----------

Citizen X (19-Nov-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> “Stir It Up" is a love song written by Bob Marley in 1967 for his wife Rita. It remains one of his most beautiful love songs! This video includes Marley uncut at his very best. The guitar work in this song is plain magic! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The music sheet for this song is attached for those of you who want to delve deeper into this particular song!


Bob Marley was a true revolutionary living at a time of great civil strife in Jamaica, yet he chose to write some of the most beautiful love songs there is!

This song is a sheer experience, notice how all the band members contribute equally passionately. Remember, Peter Tosh, when asked if he wanted peace, said, 

“I don’t want peace, I want freedom.” He too contributed to the Wailers love songs.
*
Mushy:* The Wailers are as mushy as you can get, when asked why they call themselves the Wailers, they replied, “Because we cried so much in our lives!”

*Bob Marley: Stir it up: 1976: Lyrics and Video

*
Stir it up; little darlin', stir it up. Come on, baby.
Come on and stir it up: little darlin', stir it up. O-
oh!

It's been a long, long time, yeah!
(stir it, stir it, stir it together)
Since I got you on my mind. (ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh) Oh-oh!
Now you are here (stir it, stir it, stir it together), 
I said,
it's all clear
To see what we can do, baby, (ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh)
Just me and you

Come on and stir it up little darlin'!
Stir it up; come on, baby!
Come on and stir it up, yeah!
Little darlin', stir it up! O-oh!

I'll push the wood (stir it, stir it, stir it 
together),
then I blaze ya fire;
Then I'll satisfy your heart's desire. (ooh-ooh-ooh-
ooh)
Said, I stir it every (stir it, stir it, stir it 
together),
every minute:
All you got to do, baby, (ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh) Is keep it in,

(Stir it up) Oh, little darlin',
Stir it up; ..., baby!
Come on and stir it up, oh-oh-oh!
Little darlin', stir it up! Wo-oh! Mm, now, now.

Quench me when I'm thirsty;
Come on and cool me down, baby, when I'm hot. (ooh-ooh-
ooh-ooh)
Your recipe is, - darlin' - is so tasty,
When you show and stir your pot. (ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh)

So: stir it up, oh!
Little darlin', stir it up; wo, now!
Come on and stir it up, oh-ah!
Little darlin', stir it up!


Oh, little darlin', stir it up. Come on, babe!
Come on and stir it up, wo-o-a!
Little darlin', stir it up! Stick with me, baby!
Come on, come on and stir it up, oh-oh!
Little darlin', stir it up.”

----------


## pmbguy

For a bit of balance lets show the other side of the coin.

"Love Bites"
If you've got love in your sights 
Watch out, love bites 

When you make love, do you look in the mirror? 
Who do you think of, does he look like me? 
Do you tell lies and say that it's forever? 
Do you think twice, or just touch 'n' see? 
Ooh babe ooh yeah 

When you're alone, do you let go? 
Are you wild 'n' willin' or is it just for show? 
Ooh c'mon 

I don't wanna touch you too much baby 
'Cos making love to you might drive me crazy 
I know you think that love is the way you make it 
So I don't wanna be there when you decide to break it 
No! 

Love bites, love bleeds 
It's bringin' me to my knees 
Love lives, love dies 
It's no surprise 
Love begs, love pleads 
It's what I need 

When I'm with you are you somewhere else? 
Am I gettin' thru or do you please yourself? 
When you wake up will you walk out? 
It can't be love if you throw it about 
Ooh babe 

I don't wanna touch you too much baby 
'Cos making love to you might drive me crazy 

[Repeat Chorus]

[guitar solo] 

Ooh yeah 

[Repeat Bridge]

Love bites, love bleeds 
It's bringin' me to my knees 
Love lives, love dies 

[Repeat Chorus]

If you've got love in your sights 
Watch out, love bites 
Yes it does 
It will be hell

----------

Citizen X (19-Nov-13)

----------


## Citizen X

"Love bites," is still a love song :Smile:  A very good one at that..

----------


## adrianh

> I really enjoy take away. Being married is like only ever eating take away from one restaurant. Sure you love that take-away and its your favourite thats why you committed to that take- away. You happy to have it and its not bad, but it gets a bit too familiar and you know the menu from back to front. You try altering the menu from this one take-away so you can mix things up a bit, but its still the same take-away with a style of food that wont really change. I am happy with my take-away I wont go get it somewhere else, but sometimes I miss the old days where I had a choice of many take-aways. I do get some attention from other take-aways but I never order from the menu. Hey  - I am being honest here. Dont lie to me and say you dont feel that feeling for other take-aways (not that you would) but at least acknowledge the feeling. 
> 
> I know I know Love Love Commitment. I am not challenging that. I am merely acknowledging the feeling we all have for some delicious new take-away.


Viva....All men are dogs~!   I know exactly where you're coming from. I feel that way 100% of the time. I'm tired of the same conversations, same old issues, fights, nonsense....same same....I want to have a couple of beers and simply have a bit of fun without all the associated mental baggage. It's not about take away's at all, it is about the excitement of going to the roadhouse and not knowing exactly what is going to happen...

----------


## pmbguy

"Don't Think Twice It's All Right"
Well, it ain't no use to sit and wonder why, babe
Even you don't know by now
And it ain't no use to sit and wonder why, babe
It'll never do somehow

When your rooster crows at the break of dawn
Look out your window, and I'll be gone
You're the reason I'm a-traveling on
But don't think twice, it's all right.

And It ain't no use in turning on your light, babe
The light I never knowed
And it ain't no use in turning on your light, babe
I'm on the dark side of the road

But I wish there was somethin' you would do or say
To try and make me change my mind and stay
But we never did too much talking anyway
But don't think twice, it's all right.

So It ain't no use in calling out my name, gal
Like you never done before
And It ain't no use in calling out my name, gal
I can't hear you any more

I'm a-thinking and a-wonderin' walking down the road
I once loved a woman, a child I am told
I gave her my heart but she wanted my soul
But don't think twice, it's all right.

So long honey, baby
Where I'm bound, I can't tell
Goodbye's too good a word, babe
So I'll just say fare thee well

I ain't a-saying you treated me unkind
You could have done better but I don't mind
You just kinda wasted my precious time
But don't think twice, it's all right.

----------

Citizen X (19-Nov-13)

----------


## Citizen X

Bob Dylan sang literally for half a century. I love every single one of his songs. He's a very deep and philosophical man. This can be seen in many of his songs..

----------


## pmbguy

Put that in your love pipe and smoke it. Bib Dylan describes in full lucidity what he felt- feels for this dame. A man that describes to me his utter love is a fool of love, no better fool than a fool in love. I admit that I am a sceptic. I am a sceptic concerning this "love" we all claim to have and commit to. Instead I choose to subscribe to reality. Don’t lie and say you favour one, when in fact you favour many. I challenge your false sense of respectability claiming you love one and no other. Love Love Love, beauty for the first 3 months, after that you have to stick to your belief or you may face social ridicule for stating your true harts desire. I am not talking about love phase 2 where we are, where we have mind f### ourselves despite our natural inclination. I am talking about nature...how we feel inside, how we lust, how we justify denial of that lust. As you read this you admit the truth, but at the same time you are building a counter argument to justify, for yourself, your position. Because admitting the truth will void your last X years of “love” what you know was at first true, but then this truth became a practicality.

These are my thoughts, I don’t go for other take-away’s, as easy as it may be. Yet I feel a responsibility to be true to myself and admit the legitimacy of my own desires.

----------


## Citizen X

> Put that in your love pipe and smoke it. Bib Dylan describes in full lucidity what he felt- feels for this dame. A man that describes to me his utter love is a fool of love, no better fool than a fool in love. I admit that I am a sceptic. I am a sceptic concerning this "love" we all claim to have and commit to. Instead I choose to subscribe to reality. Don’t lie and say you favour one, when in fact you favour many. I challenge your false sense of respectability claiming you love one and no other. Love Love Love, beauty for the first 3 months, after that you have to stick to your belief or you may face social ridicule for stating your true harts desire. I am not talking about love phase 2 where we are, where we have mind f### ourselves despite our natural inclination. I am talking about nature...how we feel inside, how we lust, how we justify denial of that lust. As you read this you admit the truth, but at the same time you are building a counter argument to justify, for yourself, your position. Because admitting the truth will void your last X years of “love” what you know was at first true, but then this truth became a practicality.
> 
> These are my thoughts, I don’t go for other take-away’s, as easy as it may be. Yet I feel a responsibility to be true to myself and admit the legitimacy of my own desires.


I wonder how Shakespeare would have responded to you had he been around :Confused: 




> As you read this you admit the truth, but at the same time you are building a counter argument to justify, for yourself, your position


A little presumptuous of you :Nono:

----------


## Citizen X

> I am talking about nature...how we feel inside, how we lust, how we justify denial of that lust.


Clarence Carter agrees with you :Cool: !

*Clarence Carter: I got caught:1975: Lyrics and Video*
*

*

I got these lyrics old school style! Despite extensive google searches I could not obtain the lyrics of Clarence carter’s “caught.” So, I done what I done when I was a kid and wanted lyrics, in the 80’s you had to play a tape cassette and write down the lyrics, pausing when necessary. Of course MP3 makes this far easier..
I can safely say that this is a TFSA first. These lyrics[still] appear nowhere online except here at TFSA! 

*Intro*
“ I want to do this next song especially for a young man, he used to come and see me when I came to Johannesburg. In fact last year, when I was here it came about 4 or 5 times.
This year he came over the week before last but he hasn’t been over since.

And, today he called me and I asked him why he hasn’t been over.
He said, “ I haven’t being well, I’m in the hospital.” I said, “well, what’s wrong with you?”
He said, “ I have 3 ribs broken, I have a leg fracture.”And, he said his jaw wasn’t in a very good condition.
I said, “ well, brother what happened to you?”
He said, Clarence, I got caught making love to another man’s wife.

*Actual song

*I went over to see my friend yesterday. His old lady told me he was gone away. She said she was burning with desire!!! She said, “ Clarence Carter.” I said, “ huh” “ can you put out my fire?”
_I got caught, caught, making love to another man’s wife! Yes, I did!
_She told me to step inside the door and then she reached over and turned the lights way down low and, before I knew what was going on she was in my arms!!!

I got caught, caught, making love to another man’s wife! Yes, I did!

Now, I know what I did was a shame but if I had a chance and I wasn’t in this hospital, I’d do it all over again!
I had no business in that man’s house in the first place, that was his house, that was his wife and Clarence Carter had no business there!
I only went there because she told me she had something on her mind and I wanted to help her get it off her mind, that’s all!
You see, when I was a boy my mother told me to always be neighbourly!
She told me that if I had some money and my neighbour needed to borrow some money then I should loan my neighbour some money;
She told me that if my neighbour needed a ride to the doctor and he didn’t have a car, she said that I should take my car and give my neighbour a lift to the doctor.
You know the things you learn as a child that’s what you do when you become an adult, so I thought if my neighbour’s wife needed a little help, I just thought that I’ll give my neighbour’s wife some help
You see, all I was trying to do was to be neighbourly.
Now you can understand why I was in that house, but when I got inside she told me to have a seat on the love seat, well, I sat down like she told me because I didn’t know what she had on her mind and while I was sitting there she brought me something to drink and I didn’t know what it was at first, but when I tasted it, I realised that she just brought me some mainstay.
She knew I loved that mainstay
You see that’s one thing about Clarence Carter, if there’s anything that you ever want me to do, give me some mainstay!
But I still didn’t know what she had on her mind and after a while she went into the other room and when she came back, do you know, she had on nothing! She took it all off!
And she sat down right besides me on the love seat
Well, I just let her sit there because , I didn’t know what she had on her mind, and after a while she got tired of sitting there and she said, “ Clarence carter, I realise that you cannot see me so feel right here, and when I got through feeling where she showed me to feel and then she did something to me that I had never been done before. In fact I was surprised when she did it. I tell you I did not know that the woman in South Africa could do what she did but you know what she did, she reached down and took off my shoes.
My conscience said, Clarence Carter, don’t you know that this is another man’s wife. The mainstays there and said, right on brother

My conscience said, Clarence Carter, don’t you know that if that man catches you here, he’s going to beat the hell out of you, the mainstay said, right on brother. I was about to do what that mainstay told me to do until I heard that key in the door and I knew who it was so I come to tell you, I got caught making love to another man’s wife, YES I DID!

----------

pmbguy (20-Nov-13)

----------


## pmbguy

> A little presumptuous of you


You right there brother :Oops: 



Hell Vanash great song you posted above. I have not heard it in years. Thanks for going through the effort of taking down the lyrics old school style. You get a 10 out of 10 for effort, well done!  :Thumbup:

----------


## vieome

Favorite Carter song ..Patches

----------

Citizen X (20-Nov-13)

----------


## vieome

Roy C ... Dont blame the man another great song

----------

Citizen X (22-Nov-13)

----------


## AndyD

I saw Clarence Carter live in Brunswick Georgia in the late 80's, it was a surprisingly lively affair. If you don't get up and shake it at a Clarence Carter gig then you're never going to. 

This is another guy I saw live by accident. He was performing on one of the stages at a festival in Staffordshire UK and I had no idea he was going to be there. Not sure if this a song that's already been featured in this thread but if so here it is again.

Edwin Starr - War

----------

Citizen X (22-Nov-13)

----------


## Citizen X

Engelbert Humperdinck: Quando, Quando, Quando:1962: Lyrics and Video





Tell me when will you be mine
Tell me quando, quando, quando
We can share a love divine
Please don't make me wait again
When will you say yes to me
Tell me quando, quando, quando
You mean happiness to me
Oh, my love, please tell me when

Every moment's a day
Every day seems a lifetime
Let me show you the way
To a joy beyond compare

I can't wait a moment more
Tell me quando, quando, quando
Say it's me that you adore
And then darling, tell me when

Every moment's a day
Every day seems a lifetime
Let me show you the way
To a joy beyond compare

I can't wait a moment more
Tell me quando, quando, quando
Say it's me that you adore
And then darling, tell me when
Oh my darling, tell me when
My darling, tell me when.


Video source[1]





[1] Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=128LI6_4L-s. Accessed 22 November 2013

----------

pmbguy (22-Nov-13)

----------


## pmbguy

Humperdinck....Love it love it love it. This song reminds me of when my parents had dinner parties when I was youngster. They would dance the night away on songs like this. It has left a lasting impression on my musical taste. 

Nice one Vanash!

----------


## pmbguy

To stay with this mood for a while... I give you the late great Frank Sinatra!


Fly me to the moon
Let me play among the stars
Let me see what spring is like
On a, Jupiter and Mars
In other words, hold my hand
In other words, baby, kiss me

Fill my heart with song
And let me sing for ever more
You are all I long for
All I worship and adore
In other words, please be true
In other words, I love you

Fill my heart with song
Let me sing for ever more
You are all I long for
All I worship and adore
In other words, please be true
In other words, in other words
I love you

Never skip a song by FRANK, it’s just downright inappropriate.

----------

Citizen X (22-Nov-13)

----------


## rumblepages

I like all kinds of music (just not hard rock). for the oldies, i like the music of Frank Sinatra

----------


## pmbguy

Hi there rumblepages from LA, tell us a bit about yourself...

----------


## Citizen X

> Why boasteth thyself
> Oh, evil men
> Playing smart
> And not being clever?
> I said, you're working iniquity
> To achieve vanity (if a-so a-so)
> But the goodness of Jah, Jah
> I-dureth for-I-ver
> So if you are the big tree
> ...


Bob Marley: Small Axe: 1973

If you are the big tree, let me tell you that
We are the small axe, sharp and ready
Ready to cut you down (well sharp)
To cut you down

_Did you Know, that I did not get the following from a chappie wrapper?
_
Though Ive been studying the life, music and philosophy of Bob Marley for many years, to date I still find amazing little things that I learn about his music.

I always liked the song small axe. UB40 used the introduction of this song to their 1989 song: Here I am Baby, when the song reaches climax, the entire band sing  BOB, BOB, BOB, BOB, in order to pay homage to Bob Marley.
 I read into this song that you were you the small guy in life, you could take on the big guy, a David v Goliath scenario. 
_
This was partly true!
_
* The real meaning behind this song* was a simple innuendo by Bob Marley to BIG TREE records(of his day), :Wink:  :Boxing: 


Big Tree Records



Versus

Bob Marley and The Wailers


Why boasteth thyself
Oh, evil men
Playing smart
And not being clever?
I said, you're working iniquity
To achieve vanity (if a-so a-so)
But the goodness of Jah, Jah
I-dureth for-I-ver
So if you are the big tree
We are the small axe
Ready to cut you down (well sharp)
To cut you down
These are the words
Of my master, keep on tellin' me
No weak heart
Shall prosper
And whosoever diggeth a pit
Shall fall in it, fall in it
And whosoever diggeth a pit
Shall fall in it (... fall in it)
If you are the big tree, let me tell you that
We are the small axe, sharp and ready
Ready to cut you down (well sharp)
To cut you down
(To cut you down)
(To cut you down)
These are the words
Of my master, tellin' me that
No weak heart
Shall prosper
And whosoever diggeth a pit
Shall fall in it, uh, bury in it
And whosoever diggeth a pit
Shall bury in it, uh (... bury in it)
If you are the big, big tree
We are the small axe
Ready to cut you down (well sharp)
To cut you down
If you are the big, big tree, let me tell you that
We are the small axe
Ready to cut you down (well sharp)
To cut you down
Sharpened .
Photo tree[1]
Axe photo[2]


[1]http://www.google.co.za/imgres?imgurl=http://stuartnager.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/best-picture-gallery-nature-tree-angel-oak2-rasears-mod.jpg&imgrefurl=http://stuartnager.wordpress.com/2013/01/06/what-will-the-tree-be-a-picture-book-repost/&h=768&w=1024&sz=1076&tbnid=9LF_Zr8rpAGR_M:&tbnh=1  28&tbnw=170&zoom=1&usg=__3VP6o_kbiZE0CPxVhR40jaHtB  PI=&docid=S1gywVXzCSckTM&sa=X&ei=jIyRUuK2GI6ihgeJx  4Eg&ved=0CDwQ9QEwCA. Accessed 24 November 2013

[2]http://www.google.co.za/imgres?imgurl=http://www.southernbelleviewdaily.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/axe.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.southernbelleviewdaily.com/who-stole-the-axe/&h=2112&w=2816&sz=147&tbnid=Dx7XuFV7wm9OsM:&tbnh=1  13&tbnw=151&zoom=1&usg=__jaQOYs6k86n41Iw12jO5NZSq7  cU=&docid=Tc8HziClVGQ_wM&sa=X&ei=64yRUrnoNoHwhQfF9  IDQBA&ved=0CCoQ9QEwAA. Accessed 24 November 2013

----------

tec0 (25-Nov-13)

----------


## tec0

Just a nice song. 




*WITHIN TEMPTATION "Lost" (Acoustic)* 

*My hope is on fire
My dreams are for sale
I dance on a wire
I don't want to fail her*
*
I walk against the stream
Far from what I believe in
I run towards towards the end
Trying not to give in*

*She's lost in the darkness
Fading away
I'm still around here
Screaming her name
She's haunting my dreamworld
Trying to survive
My heart is frozen
I'm losing my mind*

*Help me, I'm buried alive
Buried alive

I'm burning the bridges
And there's no return
I'm trying to reach her
I feel that she yearns

I walk against the stream
Far from what I believe in
I run towards towards the end
Trying not to give in

She's lost in the darkness
Fading away
I'm still around here
Screaming her name
She's haunting my dreamworld
Trying to survive
My heart is frozen
I'm losing my mind

Help me, I'm buried alive
Buried alive

I tried to revive what's already drowned
They think I'm a fool
Can't realise,
Hope plays a wicked game with the mind
'Cause I thought that love would bind
I cannot revive what's already drowned
She won't come around

She's lost in the darkness
Fading away
I'm still around here
Screaming her name
She's haunting my dreamworld
Trying to survive
My heart is frozen
I'm losing my mind

Help me, I'm buried alive
Buried alive*

----------

Blurock (23-Dec-13), Citizen X (24-Nov-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> My hope is on fire
> My dreams are for sale


“I got a grand piano to prop up my mortal remains!”

----------

tec0 (25-Nov-13)

----------


## pmbguy

I just love this song! One of the truest and funniest songs I know



If your gonna be dumb, you gotta be tough

When you get knocked down you gotta get back up,
I ain't the sharpest knife in the drawer but I know enough, to know,
If your gonna be dumb, you gotta be tough

I lit my brain with Rot-Gut whiskey
'Till all my pain was chicken fried
And I had dudes with badges frisk me
Teach me how to swallow pride

I took advice no fool would take
I got some habits I can't shake
I ain't the sharpest knife in the drawer, but I know enough to know
If you're gonna be dumb, you gotta be tough

If you're gonna be dumb, you gotta be tough
When you get knocked down, you gotta get back up
That's the way it is in life and love
If you're gonna be dumb, you gotta be tough

I've been up and down and down and out
I've been left and right and wrong
Well I've walked the walk and I've run my mouth
I've been on the short end for too long

But if they gave medals for honky tonk wars
Hell, I'd keep mine in my chest of drawers
With my IRS bills and divorce papers and all that stuff
If you're gonna be dumb, you gotta be tough

If you're gonna be dumb, you gotta be tough
When you get knocked down, you gotta get back up
I ain't the sharpest knife in the drawer, but I know enough to know
If you're gonna be dumb, you gotta be tough

If you're gonna be dumb you gotta be tough

----------


## Citizen X

*Bob Marley:Crisis:Album: Kaya: 1978: Lyrics and Video
*
**
*

*

I’m a metaphysical thinker, I believe in ‘Kingdom come.’ When any song or poem refers to a higher power or God, I simply fuse my own meaning and understanding of God into that song or poem. My higher power is _Jesus Christ

_This particular Marley song is as emotional as a song can get, it speaks to one's heart..

*Crisis*

“They say the sun an-a shines for all,
But-a yin some people world, it never shine at all. Mm-mm-mm.
They say love is a stream that will find its course;
I mean - some-a people think life is a dream
So they making matters worse.

But no matter what the crisis is;
No matter what the crisis is:
Doin' it, doin' it, doin' your thing!
(Give Jah all the thanks and praises!)
Givin' it, givin' it, givin' it, givin' it!
(Give Jah all the thanks and praises!)

*So - so - so much have been said, so little (been done) been done
*They still killin' - killin' the people
And they - and they havin' (havin' their fun) - havin'-a - havin'-a lots of fun -
Killin' the people, oo-yoo! - (havin' fun) havin' their fun!
They just want to be the leader
In the house of the risin' sun.

But no matter what the crisis is;
Oh, no, oh, no no - no what the crisis is:
Do your - live it up, live it up, live it up, live it up!
(Give Jah all the thanks and praises!)_

_
Live it up, live it up, live it up, live it up!
(Give Jah all the thanks and praises!)

They say the sun-un-un-un shines for all,
But-a yin some people world, it never shine at all!
They say love is a stream,
That will find its course, and every river runs to sea;
*Some people still think life is a dream,
So they - so they makin' - makin' it worse.
*
No matter what the crisis is;
No matter what the crisis is:
Do it: live it up, live it up, live it up, live it up!
(Give Jah all the thanks and praises!)
Live it up, live it up, live it up, live it up!
(Give Jah all the thanks and praises!)
(Give Jah all the thanks and praises!)
His mercies endureth for ever, yeah!
(Give Jah all the thanks and praises!)
Oh, children, come on, and give Jah -
(Give Jah all the thanks and praises!)
Children, come on, and give Jah -
(Give Jah all the thanks and praises!).” 

Album cover[1]
Video source[2]

[1]Wikipedia:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaya_(album). Accessed 16 December 2013*


[2]Youtube:*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eq6X7hLhsmo.* *Accessed 16 December 2013*

----------

tec0 (19-Dec-13)

----------


## tec0

This song has a hidden meaning for some  :Big Grin: 





*Evanescence "Bring Me To Life"
(feat. Paul McCoy)*

*How can you see into my eyes like open doors?
Leading you down into my core where Ive become so numb
Without a soul my spirit's sleeping somewhere cold
Until you find it there and lead it back home*

(Wake me up)
Wake me up inside
(I cant wake up)
Wake me up inside
(Save me)
*Call my name and save me from the dark*
(Wake me up)
*Bid my blood to run*
(I cant wake up)
*Before I come undone*
(Save me)
*Save me from the nothing Ive become*

*Now that I know what Im without
You can't just leave me
Breathe into me and make me real
Bring me to life*

(Wake me up)
Wake me up inside
(I cant wake up)
Wake me up inside
(Save me)
Call my name and save me from the dark
(Wake me up)
Bid my blood to run
(I cant wake up)
Before I come undone
(Save me)
Save me from the nothing Ive become

Bring me to life
(I've been living a lie, there's nothing inside)
Bring me to life

Frozen inside without your touch
Without your love, darling
Only you are the life among the dead

All this time I can't believe I couldn't see
Kept in the dark but you were there in front of me
Ive been sleeping a thousand years it seems
Got to open my eyes to everything
Without a thought, without a voice, without a soul
Don't let me die here
There must be something more
Bring me to life

(Wake me up)
Wake me up inside
(I cant wake up)
Wake me up inside
(Save me)
Call my name and save me from the dark
(Wake me up)
Bid my blood to run
(I cant wake up)
Before I come undone
(Save me)
Save me from the nothing Ive become

(Bring me to life)
Ive been living a lie, theres nothing inside
(Bring me to life)
source

----------

Citizen X (18-Dec-13)

----------


## AndyD

Well thought I'd kick off the Christmas offerings with this one;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrAwK9juhhY

One of my all time fave Irish bands, this particular song has lots of great but sad memories for me, it was a benchmark song from my youth and unfortunately like Kirsty MacColl most of the friends I associate with this track are no longer with us.

Pogues – Fairytale Of New York
Songwriters: FINER, JEREMY MAX / MACGOWAN, SHANE PATRICK LYSAGHT
It was christmas eve babe
In the drunk tank
An old man said to me: won't see another one
And then they sang a song
The rare old mountain dew
I turned my face away and dreamed about you
Got on a lucky one
Came in eighteen to one
I´ve got a feeling
This year´s for me and you
So happy christmas
I love you baby
I can see a better time
Where all our dreams come true.

They got cars big as bars
They got rivers of gold
But the wind goes right through you
It´s no place for the old
When you first took my hand on a cold christmas eve
You promised me broadway was waiting for me
You were handsome you were pretty
Queen of new york city when the band finished playing they yelled out for more
Sinatra was swinging all the drunks they were singing
We kissed on a corner
Then danced through the night.

And the boys from the NYPD choir were singing Galway Bay
And the bells were ringing out for christmas day.

You´re a bum you´re a punk
You´re an old slut on junk
Lying there almost dead on a drip in that bed
You scumbag you maggot
You cheap lousy faggot
Happy christmas your arse I pray god it´s our last.

And the boys of the NYPD choir's still singing Galway Bay
And the bells were ringing out
For christmas day.

I could have been someone
Well so could anyone
You took my dreams from me
When I first found you
I kept them with me babe
I put them with my own
Can´t make it out alone
I´ve built my dreams around you

And the boys of the NYPD choir's still singing Galway Bay
And the bells are ringing out
For christmas day.

----------

Citizen X (20-Dec-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*John Lennon and Yoko Ono: Happy Xmas(The War is over):1971: Lyrics and Video

*


The tragic thing about Christmas is that the vast majority of reputable Biblical Scholars this globe over will tell you that Jesus Christ _was not born on 25 December!_ This is irrefutable!

Indeed, my Lord and Saviour *was* born, but just not on 25 December.

Christmas is a nice HOLIDAY but most definitely not a HOLY DAY
The further tragedy is that so many millions of people this globe over are miserable during this time for countless reasons such as poverty, unemployment, illness etc.
_
This song has a calming effect on me_











(Happy Xmas Kyoko
Happy Xmas Julian)

So this is Xmas
And what have you done
Another year over
And a new one just begun
And so this is Xmas
I hope you have fun
The near and the dear one
The old and the young
A very Merry Xmas
And a happy New Year
Let's hope it's a good one
Without any fear
And so this is Xmas (war is over)
For weak and for strong (if you want it)
For rich and the poor ones (war is over)
*The world is so wrong* (if you want it)
And so happy Xmas (war is over)
*For black and for white (if you want it)
For yellow and red ones (war is over)
Let's stop all the fight (now)*
A very Merry Xmas
And a happy New Year
Let's hope it's a good one
Without any fear
And so this is Xmas (war is over)
And what have we done (if you want it)
Another year over (war is over)
A new one just begun (if you want it)
And so happy Xmas (war is over)
We hope you have fun (if you want it)
The near and the dear one (war is over)
The old and the young (now)
*A very Merry Xmas
And a happy New Year
Let's hope it's a good one
Without any fear*
War is over, if you want it
War is over now
Happy Xmas.


Album cover[1]

Video source[2]




[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Happy_Xmas_(War_Is_Over). Accessed 21 December 2013

[2] Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yN4Uu0OlmTg. Accessed 21 December 2013

----------

tec0 (25-Dec-13)

----------


## tec0

This song is very important to me. I recommend you watch it twice.  :Yes:

----------

Citizen X (22-Dec-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Boney M: By The Rivers of Babylon:1978: Lyrics, Video and History*

I'm a Christian by fate, an evangelist by heart and one who has a deep respect for all fates and all people [My higher power is therefore Jesus Christ]. This doesn’t preclude me from researching other religions with similarities. It doesn’t preclude me from respecting other religions, in fact it calls upon me to respect everyone[I often fail dismally here].
 You have your holy book and I have mine, nothing wrong there!
 The history of this song is fascinating... 

This is a song that most of you will recognize, it was first written and sung by Brent Dowe and Trevor McNaughton of the Melodians in 1972, Boney M later made the song famous. Personally I prefer the version by Jimmy Cliff; The song is based on Psalm 137, it expresses the mood if you will of the Jewish people who were in exile following the Babylonian conquest of Jerusalem in 586BC. ‘The rivers of Babylon are the Euphrates River, its tributaries, and the Chebar River. The song also has words from Psalm 19:14.’ Psalm 19:14(NIV) reads, “May the words of my mouth and the meditation of my heart be pleasing in your sight.”
*The modern day Church* will often wrongly utilize ‘Zion’ interchangeably with ‘The Church’ [This is misplaced and incorrect], Zion was, is and will always be Israel! 
*So Babylon has multiple meanings:* Firstly, it’s historical meaning is the ancient Biblical city of Babylon, secondly, Rastafarians and many other use ‘Babylon,’ to refer to any world system.
*In an interview conducted with Bob Marley* somewhere in the 70’s, the interviewer puts it to Bob: “ The fruits of Babylon so to speak, to build up any organisation..’
Bob interrupts him and says: “Fruits of Babylon, the fruits of Babylon, Babylon no have no fruits!”
“In the Rastafarian faith, the term "Babylon" is used for any governmental system which is either oppressive or unjust. In Jamaica, Rastafarians also use "Babylon" to refer to the police, often seen as a source of oppression because they arrest members for the use of marijuana (which is sacramental for Rastafarians). Therefore, "By the rivers of Babylon" refers to living in a repressive society and the longing for freedom, just like the Israelites in captivity. Rastafarians also identify themselves as belonging to the Twelve Tribes of Israel. The original version specifically refers to Rastafarian belief in Haile Selassie, by changing references to "the Lord" in the Biblical text to "Far-I" and "King Alpha". Both terms refer to Selassie (Selassie's wife Menen Asfaw is known as _Queen Omega_).[3] In addition, the term "the wicked" replaces the neutral "they" of Psalm 137 in the line "they that carried us away captive required of us a song..”[1]







“By the rivers of Babylon, there we sat down
Ye-eah we wept, when we remembered zion.

By the rivers of babylon, there we sat down
Ye-eah we wept, when we remembered zion.

When the wicked
Carried us away in captivity
Required from us a song
Now how shall we sing the *Lords* song in a strange land

When the wicked
Carried us away in captivity
Requiering of us a song
Now how shall we sing the lords song in a strange land


*Let the words of our mouth and the meditations of our heart
Be acceptable in thy sight here tonight*

Let the words of our mouth and the meditation of our hearts
Be acceptable in thy sight here tonight

By the rivers of babylon, there we sat down
Ye-eah we wept, when we remembered zion.

By the rivers of babylon, there we sat down
Ye-eah we wept, when we remembered zion.

By the rivers of babylon (dark tears of babylon)
There we sat down (you got to sing a song)
Ye-eah we wept, (sing a song of love)
When we remember zion. (yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah)

By the rivers of babylon (rough bits of babylon)
There we sat down (you hear the people cry)
Ye-eah we wept, (they need their God)
When we remember zion. (ooh, have the power)”

Video source[2]

[1]Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rivers_of_Babylon. Accessed 22 December 2013

[2]Wikipedia:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGyfxOCYvtM.Accessed 22 December 2013

----------

Blurock (23-Dec-13), tec0 (22-Dec-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> This song is very important to me. I recommend you watch it twice.




Why indeed?

“Why do we sit around and
 Break each other’s hearts tonight,
 Why do we dance around?
 The issues till the morning light,
 When we sit and talk and
 Tear each other’s lives apart,
 You were the one to tell me go,
 But you were the one for me
 And now you’re going through the door
 When you take that step
 I love you baby more and more
 We need to laugh and sing and cry
 And warm each other’s hearts tonight,
 Observing the fun of everything
 And loving all of mother God,


 Tearing us, you’re tearing us,

 Your breaking us, you’re breaking us,
 You’re killing us, killing us,
 You’re saving us, you’re saving us,
 You’re tearing us, you’re tearing us,
 You’re breaking us, breaking us,
 You’re killing us, killing us,
 You’re saving us,


 Why do we sit around and

 Break each other’s hearts tonight,
 Why do we dance around?
 The issues till the morning light,
 When we sit and talk and
 Tear each other’s lives apart,
 You were the one to tell me go,
 But you were the one for me
 And now you’re going through the door
 When you take that step
 I love you baby more and more
 We need to laugh and sing and cry
 And warm each other’s hearts tonight,
 Observing the fun of everything
 And loving all of mother God,


 Tearing us, you’re tearing us,

 You’re breaking us, you’re breaking us,
 You’re killing us, killing us,
 You’re saving us, you’re saving us,
 You’re tearing us, you’re tearing us,
 You’re breaking us, breaking us,
 You’re killing us, killing us,
 You’re saving us,


 Forever alive, forever alive, forever, forever,

 Forever alive, forever alive, forever,
 Never and ever again,


 You’re tearing us, you’re tearing us,

 You’re breaking us, you’re breaking us,
 You’re killing us, killing us,
 You’re saving us, you’re saving us,
 You’re tearing us, you’re tearing us,
 You’re breaking us, breaking us,
 You’re killing us, killing us,
 You’re saving us,
 Forever alive, forever alive, forever, forever,
 Forever alive, forever alive, forever,
 Never and ever again.”

----------

tec0 (25-Dec-13)

----------


## Blurock

This is the most beautiful song ever written.

May you all have a blessed and peaceful Christmas.

----------

Citizen X (27-Dec-13), Trickzta (07-Jan-14)

----------


## Citizen X

*PinkFloyd: Another Brick In the Wall Part 3: 1978: Lyrics and original Video

*






I don't need no arms around me 
 I don't need no drugs to calm me 
 I have seen the writing on the wall 
 Don't think I need anything at all 
 No don't think I'll need anything at all 
 All in all it was all just bricks in the wall 
 All in all you were just bricks in the wall 

Album cover[1]
Video source[2]





[1]Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Wall. Accessed 27 December 2013

[2] Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dbh_k5GLRuQ.Accessed 27 December 2013

----------

tec0 (27-Dec-13)

----------


## tec0

*P.O.D "I'll Be Ready"*

I gotta keep on movin'
I see dem comin' down hollywood blvd
And they won't stop until dem find me
No time to hide, I just keep ridin' on.
I'm ridin'on...

When babylon come for I
'jah know I'll be ready
When the wicked man come for I
'jah know I'll be ready
When babylon come for I

I'm in the fire out here strugglin'
Rollin' down the sunset strip
Lord it's getting hard but I'm trying
So please forgive me but I'm hustlin' on
I'm hustlin' on...

----------

Citizen X (28-Dec-13)

----------


## Citizen X

> *The secret to music success from a rudimentary perspective!
> *
> *Now, you could work towards a master degree in music*, which is indeed commendable, _but it’s no guarantee of you releasing an album that millions will buy and still millions will listen to decades after its original release date!
> _
> Heres that grassroots, rudimentary secret…
> 
> _“This is my story you know, my story!_ Some people got nothing, some people got hope and dreams. _We couldn’t afford to buy records so we listened to the radio and anything that the radio played is that to the ear._ I was into , you know, like call it spiritual music, you know, it couldn’t get more revolutionised than that. We called our selves the ‘wailing wailers,’ cause we cried so much in our lives.
> 
> The way we were was poor living in Trench Town, I grabbed my acoustic guitar. We done our thing in our yard, you know, we smoked a romantic and everyone was there and we start playing, everyone influenced and communicated to us. *Even a stranger, and him tell you, “ Sing it this way, put this word to it,”* You know, it’s like a people’s music. *We come together about 1960, at that time, we used to have one track, you know everything mixed and recorded one time and that it! “ Bob Marley*
> *“One thing about music when it hit you it make you feel okay!” Bob Marley*



Concerned about stage fright???

*Practice in a cemetery at 2am!* Bob Marley and the Wailers done so for years!

“We rehearsed for about two years, we go sing at a park downtown for the people, we go sing at ‘Back o Wall,’ for the Rastaman, we even go sing at the May Pen Cemetry for the Duppy dem( A Duppy,’ is an evil spirit or ghost).
His policy was that some stars get afraid or nervous when they get up on stage, *so he said that if we went to the cemetery at say 2 0 clock in the morning and sang for these people then we can’t be afraid when we hit the stage*, we went sat on the grave, played and several times we do it, until we thought we were brave enough to do it!” Neville ‘Bunny,’ Livingston 2012
Source[1]



Photo source
http://www.google.co.za/imgres?newwi...3&tx=136&ty=46


[1]Youtube: Marley Full Movie: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWhUXqxA6uY. Accessed 30 December 2013


*Bob Marley: Put it On:1973: Lyrics

*
“Feel them spirit
 Feel them spirit
 Feel them spirit
 Lord, I thank you
 Lord, I thank you

Feel alright now
 Feel alright now
 Feel alright now
 Lord, I thank you
 Lord, I thank you

I'm gonna put it on, I put it on already
 I'm gonna put it on, and it was steady
 I'm gonna put it on, put it on again
 Good Lord, help me
 Good Lord, help me

I'm not boastin'
 I'm not boastin'
 I'm not boastin'
 Feel like toastin'
 Feel like toastin'

I rule my destiny, yeah
 I rule my destiny
 I rule my destiny
 Lord, I thank you, yeah
 Lord, I thank you

No more cryin'
 No more cryin'
 No more cryin'
 Good Lord, hear me
 Good Lord .”
Album cover[1]



[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burnin&#39;...Wailers_album). Accessed 30 December 2013

----------

tec0 (30-Dec-13)

----------


## Citizen X

*Bob Marley: Catch a fire:1973: Lyrics and Original Video





*

Just for the love of the genre of reggae *and nothing further…
*
I have a thing for album covers. ‘Catch A Fire,’ had two album covers, the first more rare and collectable than the second. The first was fashioned in the form of a Zippo lighter. 

_I can clearly remember a very specific Zippo Lighter with the inscription:_ _"Success now and forever"_
“You know it was tough, Kinston was like that. A lot of people don’t know, but Bob, me, we went to bed hungry a lot. I mean really hungry. I don’t mean that you had a piece of something, I mean nothing, one of the famous lines was ‘drink some water and go to bed.’ You might have had one pair of shoes, one suit of clothes. That kind of suffering and struggling can make you either go good or bad” Desi Smith.[1]

*

*


“Slave driver, the table is turn; (catch a fire)
Catch a fire, so you can get burn, now. (catch a fire)
Slave driver, the table is turn; (catch a fire)
Catch a fire: gonna get burn. (catch a fire) Wo, now!

Every time I hear the crack of a whip,
My blood runs cold.
I remember on the slave ship,
How they brutalize the very souls.
*Today they say that we are free,*
*Only to be chained in poverty.*
*Good God, I think it's illiteracy;*
*It's only a machine that makes money.*
Slave driver, the table is turn, y'all. Ooh-ooh-oo-ooh.

Slave driver, uh! The table is turn, baby, now; (catch a fire)
Catch a fire, so you can get burn, baby, now. (catch a fire)
Slave driver, the table is turn, y'all; (catch a fire)
Catch a fire: so you can get burn, now. (catch a fire)

Every time I hear the crack of a whip,
My blood runs cold.
I remember on the slave ship,
How they brutalize the very soul.

O God, have mercy on our souls!
Oh, slave driver, the table is turn, y'all; (catch a fire)
Catch a fire, so you can get burn. (catch a fire)
Slave driver, the table is turn, y'all; (catch a fire).”
Album covers[2]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catch_a_Fire
Marley Full Movie: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWhUXqxA6uY. Accessed 31 December 2013

[1]Youtube:Marley Full Movie: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWhUXqxA6uY. Accessed 31 December 2013


[2]Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catch_a_Fire. Accessed 31 December 2013

----------


## Citizen X

*Bob Marley and his love affair with Miss World 1976 Cynthia Breakspeare

*
The grassroots guy always gets the lovely chic!


*Bob Marley and Cynthia Breakspeare dated in the late 70’s and a child* Damian Junior Gong Marley[a superstar himself] was born out of this relationship.

“Bob liked achievement. I don’t know a man in the world who doesn’t want to get the ‘girl!’”[1]

It’s written in legend that Bob Marley wrote the song ‘waiting in vain,’ especially for Cynthia Breakspeare.









*Bob Marley: Waiting in Vain:1976: Lyrics and original Video



*





 “1, 2, 3:
I don't wanna wait in vain for your love;
I don't wanna wait in vain for your love.
From the very first time I rest my eyes on you, girl,
My heart says follow t'rough.
But I know, now, that I'm way down on your line,
But the waitin' feel is fine:
So don't treat me like a puppet on a string,
'Cause I know I have to do my thing.
Don't talk to me as if you think I'm dumb;
I wanna know when you're gonna come - soon.
I don't wanna wait in vain for your love;
I don't wanna wait in vain for your love;
I don't wanna wait in vain for your love,
'Cause if summer is here,
I'm still waiting there;
Winter is here,
And I'm still waiting there.


Like I said:
It's been three years since I'm knockin' on your door,
And I still can knock some more:
Ooh girl, ooh girl, is it feasible?
I wanna know now, for I to knock some more.
Ya see, in life I know there's lots of grief,
But your love is my relief:
Tears in my eyes burn - tears in my eyes burn
While I'm waiting - while I'm waiting for my turn,
See!
I don't wanna wait in vain for your love;
I don't wanna wait in vain for your love;
I don't wanna wait in vain for your love;
I don't wanna wait in vain for your love;
I don't wanna wait in vain for your love, oh!
I don't wanna - I don't wanna - I don't wanna - I don't wanna -
I don't wanna wait in vain.
I don't wanna - I don't wanna - I don't wanna - I don't wanna -
I don't wanna wait in vain.
No, I don't wanna (I don't wanna - I don't wanna - I don't wanna -
I don't wanna - I don't wanna wait in vain) -
No I - no I (I don't wanna - I don't wanna - I don't wanna - I don't
wanna - I don't wanna wait in vain) -
No, no-no, I, no, I (I don't wanna - I don't wanna - I don't wanna -
I don't wanna - I don't wanna wait in vain) -
It's your love that I'm waiting on (I don't wanna - I don't wanna -
I don't wanna - I don't wanna - I don't wanna wait in vain);
It's me love that you're running from.
It's Jah love that I'm waiting on (I don't wanna - I don't wanna -
I don't wanna - I don't wanna - I don't wanna wait in vain);
It's me love that you're running from.”
Photos[2]
Album cover[3]


[1] Marley Full Movie: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWhUXqxA6uY. Accessed 1 January 2014


[2]http://www.google.co.za/imgres?imgur...=768&w=1024&sz= accessed 1 January 2014

[3]Wikipedia:*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exodus_...Wailers_album)*accessed 1 January 2014

----------


## Citizen X

_In 2014 I realize that I still have a love affair with reggae music, 80’s classics and bubble-gum pop in general. I guess I’m really into “silly love songs!” I find that some of the most rugged musical characters of all time wrote silly love songs and were very proud of that fact.
_
_Bob Marley wrote and sang a silly love song called ‘Turn Me loose,’ with bubble-gum lyrics.__ I honestly don’t know who he wrote this particular song for but she must have being taken back, must have..
_
“You'd think that people would have
Had enough of silly love songs
But I look around me and I see it isn't so!
Some people wanna fill the world
With silly love songs

And what's wrong with that?
I'd like to know
*'Cause here I go again.”* *Sir Paul McCartney*



*Bob Marley: Turn Me Loose: Lyrics and Video*

_In this context, the ‘high,’ Marley describes is clearly true love, the lyrics themselves bear testament to this!_

_I especially like his logic in the following lines of this song:_
*“I'll be the picture,
You can be the show.
From the screen our love will glow.
You got your love, I got mine.
Put them together and they'll work fine.”

*





“Feeling so high,
I'm floating in the sky.
Feeling so high,
I'm floating in the sky.

*So come and turn me loose,
Ain't got no time to lose.
Chasing a wild goose,
Feeling groovy.
Let's make our home movie*.

*I'll be the picture,
You can be the show.
From the screen our love will glow.
You got your love, I got mine.
Put them together and they'll work fine.

*Ease this pain of mine
Ease this pain of mine
Ease this pain of mine
And turn me loose.

I'll be the picture,
You can be the show.
And on the screen our love will glow.
You got your love, I got mine.
Put them together and they'll work fine.

Turn me loose, ain't got no time.
Chasing a wild goose.
Feeling so high, *I wanna touch your sky.”*



Video source[1]



[1] Youtube:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foj646C8sGA. Accessed 2 January 2014

----------


## Citizen X

Everly Brothers: All I have to do is dream: 1958: Lyrics and original Video



In memory of Phil Everly 19 January 1939 to 3 January 2014

I know a thing or two about constantly dreaming of this Princess, and her 'lips of wine,'..Nederburg Rose.. :Cool: 








Dream, dream, dream, dream
Dream, dream, dream, dream
When I want you in my arms
When I want you and all your charms
Whenever I want you, all I have to do is
Dream, dream, dream, dream
When I feel blue in the night
And I need you to hold me tight
Whenever I want you, all I have to do is
Dream
_I can make you mine, taste your lips of wine
Anytime night or day
Only trouble is, gee whiz
Im dreaming my life away_
I need you so that I could die
I love you so and that is why
Whenever I want you, all I have to do is
Dream, dream, dream, dream, dream
I can make you mine, taste your lips of wine
Anytime night or day
Only trouble is, gee whiz
Im dreaming my life away
I need you so that I could die
I love you so and that is why
Whenever I want you, all I have to do is
Dream, dream, dream, dream
Dream, dream, dream, dream.
Photo source[1]
Video source[2]













[1] Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Everly_Brothers. Accessed 4 January 2014



[2] Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qxWZT0PXkGg. Accessed 4 January 2014

----------

Blurock (07-Jan-14)

----------


## Trickzta

The first guitarist to record  the electric guitar as an unique instrument and to (imho) lay the cornerstone of Rock and R'n'Roll sound.

The 'Power Chord' changed musical perceptions forever. (opinion)

As an American Indian he defied all odds and sparked a worldwide interest in his style and feeling with an instrumental hit.

The song was banned in places for promoting or inducing drug taking. Or something equally silly.

There are no lyrics! 

Maybe Link Wray had a linkway to plant suggestions in the minds of people, like those who banned it, by distorting notes and sounds?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjBS...e_gdata_player link wraY

Another Link, Unchain my Heart, and pass the spliff.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RDS...e_gdata_player 

Hope you enjoy this.

----------

Citizen X (08-Jan-14)

----------


## Blurock

Vanash, this one is for you. Pure bubblegum! Other bubble gum numbers that come to mind is Sugar Sugar by the Archies, Chewy Chewy, Little Willy...

----------

Citizen X (08-Jan-14)

----------


## Blurock

More Bubble Gum. There was also a heavier, uncut version by Helix. 

A music video was made for the Crazy Elephant cover "Gimme Gimme Good Lovin'". Two versions of this video were filmed: One for music video channels, and the other being an "adult" version featuring topless models including a then 16-year-old porn star Traci Lords. This version was aired on the Playboy Channel in the United States.[2]

Let's rather stay with the original.




We also played this number (a heavier version) in our band. The thumping bass and drums, backed by howlin lead guitar with lots of fuzz certainly got the dance floor going!  :Cool:

----------

Citizen X (08-Jan-14)

----------


## Blurock

...and more bubblegum. Middle of the Road played middle of the road music; simple understandable and nice dance beat.

----------


## Blurock

Where's your mama gone? (Where's your mama gone?)
Little baby Don (Little Baby Don)
Where's your mama gone? (Where's your mama gone?)
Far, far away

Where's your papa gone? (Where's your papa gone?)
Little baby Don (Little baby Don)
Where's your papa gone? (Where's your papa gone?)
Far, far away
Far, far away....

Singalong song. Easy words easy beat.

----------


## pmbguy

This reminds me of holiday times, easy times. Obviously before I met my better half

----------


## Blurock

A little bit of Beach Boys and some more Bubble Gum....

----------


## Blurock

...and this must be the ultimate Bubble Gum song!

----------


## pmbguy

Oh boy what a number! I hope my DM here’s this soso

----------


## Blurock

The late 60's and early 70's was not all bubblegum. This one easily filled the dance floor.




Long Cool Woman in a Black Dress" was a song by the rock and roll group, The Hollies, and released on February 1, 1972 as a single on the Parlophone Records label.

It was released soon after Allan Clarke, who was featured on lead guitar as well as lead vocal had left the group, from their album "Distant Light" (1970). As the group had just left EMI/Parlophone and signed with Polydor, they did not promote the song. However it became a No. 2 hit in the United States, their greatest ever singles success there. It was inspired and in the style of the rock and roll group Creedence Clearwater Revival, and on being reactivated by EMI in Britain a few months later, it reached No. 32.

The song is notable in that it features Clarke playing rhythm guitar, something he rarely did (Clarke came up with the song's signature guitar rhythm that opens the song).

Taken from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long_Coo...

----------

pmbguy (08-Jan-14)

----------


## pmbguy

I dedicate the next song to my one and only, how she ever ended up with a man like me? The gods only know... punching above my weight...wait....look.....feel...my duchess...my Love

----------

Blurock (08-Jan-14), Citizen X (09-Jan-14)

----------


## Blurock

This one is for all the Rockers out there. :Rockon:

----------

Citizen X (09-Jan-14)

----------


## pmbguy

I like your palette  Blue!

----------


## pmbguy

Dont get me started

----------


## Blurock

This is for you and your lady Pmbguy.  :Wink:

----------


## Blurock

Treat her right and she will be like putty in your hands...

You can do it every night.

----------

Citizen X (09-Jan-14)

----------


## Blurock

Late Friday night - time for lovin....




(another great South African band).

----------


## Blurock

...a few pillows on the carpet. A glass of wine. Dim the lights.... enjoy.

----------


## Blurock

You may play JeTaime now. The climax!

----------

Citizen X (11-Jan-14)

----------


## Citizen X

*Tracy Chapman: Baby can I hold you tonight?: 1988: Lyrics and Video

*









“Sorry
 Is all that you can't say
 Years gone by and still
 Words don't come easily
 Like sorry like sorry


Forgive me

 Is all that you can't say
 Years gone by and still
 Words don't come easily
 Like forgive me forgive me


But you can say baby

 Baby can I hold you tonight
 Maybe if I told you the right words
 At the right time you'd be mine


I love you

 Is all that you can't say
 Years gone by and still
 Words don't come easily
 Like I love you I love you


But you can say baby

 Baby can I hold you tonight
 Maybe if I told you the right words
 At the right time you'd be mine
 you'd be mine
 you'd be mine.”
Album cover[1]
Video Source[2]










[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baby_Can_I_Hold_You. Accessed 11 January 2014

[2] Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kjRo_CHSdt0. Accessed 11 January 2014

----------


## Blurock

Tracy Chapman is one of my favourite artists. I like her bluesy style (some with BB King).

----------

Citizen X (12-Jan-14)

----------


## Citizen X

*BobMarley:Punky Reggae Party: 1977: Lyrics and Video

*




“Newwave

" New wave, new craze
 New wave, new craze
 New wave, new craze
 Let me tell you
 We're going to the party
 And I hope you are hardy
 So please don't be naughty
 For it's a punky reggae party
 New wave
 New wave, new craze
 New wave, new craze!


 Tell you what!


 It Takes a joyful sound
 To make a world go 'round
 Come with your heart and soul
 Come 'a come and rock your boat
 Cause it's a punky reggae party
 And it's tonight
 it's a punky reggae party
 And it's alright


 Oh no


 Rejected by society
 (do re mi fa)
 Treated with impugnity
 (so la te do)
 Protected by their dignity
 (do re mi fa)
 I face reality
 (So La te Do)


 New wave, new craze
 New wave, new craze
 New wave, new craze
 New wave, new craze


 _Wailers still be there_
_ The Jam, The Dammed, The Clash_
_ Wailers still be there_
_ Dr. Feelgood too, ooh_
 No boring allfarts No boring all farts No boring all farts will be there
 No boring allfarts No boring all farts No boring all farts will be there


 Yeah, it's the punky reggae party
 And it's tonight
 Punky reggae party
 And it's alright


 Oh ah!


 A tip from a gypsy
 (Do re mi fa)
 She said man you got a tipsy
 (So la te Do)
 Hidin' from reality
 (Do re mi fa)
 In your world of Hipocrisy
 (So la te Do)


 In your world of Hipocrisy


 In your world of Hipocrisy


 In your world of Hipocrisy


 In your world of Hipocrisy


 Oh let me tellyou


 I'm poppin, I'm poppin, I'm poppin, I'mpoppin, I'm poppin with your bubble
 We ain't lookin' for no trouble
 So if you trouble trouble
 We give it to you double


 New wave
 New wave, new craze
 New wave, new craze
 New wave, new craze


 Everybody!


 Bounce! Bounce!
 Bounce! Bounce!
 Bounce! Bounce!
 Bounce! Bounce!
 Bounce! Bounce!
 Bounce! Bounce!
 Bounce! Bounce!
 Oh ah-ah-ah!
 Bounce! Bounce!
 Bounce! Bounce!
 Bounce! Bounce!
 Bounce! Bounce!
 Bounce! Bounce!
 Bounce! Bounce!
 Bounce! Bounce!
 bounce!


 Hey!


 It take a joyful sound
 And make the world, make the world go 'round!
 It take a joyful sound
 Come 'a Come to rock your boat
 It's a punky reggae party
 And it's tonight
 Punky reggae party
 And it's alright


 Groove, groove,groove!


 (Do re mi fa)
 (so la te do)
 (Do re mi fa)
 (so la te do)


 New wave
 New wave, new craze
 New wave, new craze
 New wave, new craze


 Everybody!


 Bounce! Bounce!
 Bounce! Bounce!
 Bounce! Bounce!
 Oh ah ah ah!”


Albumcover[1]
Videosource[2]

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punky_Reggae_Party.Accessed 12 January 2014

[2] Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fM_OJQMTcWg.Accessed 12 January 2014

----------


## Citizen X

*Mohammad Rafi and Sushma Shreshta:** Kya HuaTera Wada:1977: Lyrics and Video: Movie: Hum Kisise Kum Naheen(We are not lessthan anyone)

*


I do my Indian community a great discredit in that I don’t understand even one of the many rich languages of this community.

Not pulling a ‘Bollywood,’on you, it’s just that this song has significance for me in a few ways. Most notably it takes to back to when I was a kid, just like a time machine. I also appreciate the meaning and storyline of the movie.
Indian music comprise mostly love songs which are very rich in meaning and speak to the heart...






“Kyaa huwa tera vadaa 
*What happened to your promise?* 

Wo kasam wo iraadaa)x.2

*That oath, that intention? x.2*

Bhoolegaa dil jis dintumhe 
*The day that my heart forgets you* 

Wo din zindagi ka,aakhree din hogaa 
*That day will be the last day of my life* 


Kyaa huwa tera vadaa 
*What happened to your promise?* 

Wo kasam wo iraadaa

*That oath, that intention?*


Bhoolegaa dil jis dintumhe 
*The day that my heart forgets you* 

Wo din zindagi ka,aakhree din hogaa 
*That day will be the last day of my life* 


Kyaa huwa tera vadaa 
*What happened to your promise?* 

Yaad hain mujh ko, tune kahaa thaa 
*I remember, you had told me* 

Tum se naheenruthhenge kabhi 
*I won't ever be mad at you* 

Dil ki tarah se haathmile hain 
*Our hands are joined through our hearts* 

Kaise bhalaachhootenge kabhi 
*How will they ever separate?* 

Teri baahon meinbeetee har shaam 
*Spent every evening in your arms* 

Bewafaa, ye bhee kyaayaad naheen 
*Unfaithful! Don't you remember even this?* 


Kyaa huwa tera vadaa 
*What happened to your promise* 


Wo kasam wo iraadaa

*That oath, that intention?*


Bhoolegaa dil jis dintumhe 
*The day that my heart forgets you* 

Wo din zindagi ka,aakhri din hogaa 
*That day will be the last day of my life* 


Kyaa huwa tera vadaa 
*What happened to your promise?* 

Wo kasam wo iraadaa

*That oath, that intention?*


O’ kahane waale mujhko farebee 
*Oh, one who calls me a cheat!* 

Kaun farebee hain yebataa 
*Tell me who's the betrayer* 

Wo jis ne gam liyaa,pyaar ke khaatir 
*The one who accepted sorrow, for the sakeof love?* 

Yaa jis ne pyaar kobech diyaa 
*Or the one who sold love* 

Nashaa daulat kaa ayesaa bhee kyaa 
*What kind of intoxication is this withwealth* 

Ke tujhe kuch bhi yaadnaheen 
*That you don't remember any of this*


Kyaa huwa tera vadaa 
*What happened to your promise* 

Wo kasam wo iraadaa

*That oath, that intention?*



Bhoolegaa dil jis dintumhe 
*The day that my heart forgets you* 

Wo din zindagi ka,aakhri din hogaa 
*That day will be the last day of my life* 


Kyaa huwa tera vadaa 
*What happened to your promise?* 

Wo kasam wo iraadaa

*That oath, that intention?”*

Movie poster[1]



[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hum_Kisise_Kum_Naheen.Accessed 12 January 2014

----------


## pmbguy

Judy in disguise,
Well, that's what you are,
Lemonade pie
with a brand new car.
Cantalope eyes come to me tonight
Judy in disguise with glasses.
Keep a-wearin' your bracelets
and your new rara,
Cross your heart
with your living bra.
Chimney sweep sparrow with guise
Judy in disguise with glasses.
Come to me tonight,
come to me tonight,
taking everything in sight,
except for the strings on my kite.
Judy in disguise,
Well, what you aiming for,
A circus of horrors, yeah,
Well that's what you are.
You made me a life of ashes,
I guess I'll just take your glasses

----------

Citizen X (12-Jan-14)

----------


## Citizen X

*The Beatles: A Day in the Life:1967: Lyrics and Video

*






I read the news today oh boy
About a lucky man who made the grave
And though the news was rather sad
Well I just had to laugh
I saw the photograph.
He blew his mind out in a car
He didn't notice that the lights had changed
A crowd of people stood and stared
They'd seen his face before
Nobody was really sure
If he was from the House of Lords.
I saw a film today oh boy
The English Army had just won the war
A crowd of people turned away
but I just had to look
Having read the book.
I'd love to turn you on
Woke up, fell out of bed,
Dragged a comb across my head
Found my way downstairs and drank a cup,
And looking up I noticed I was late.
Found my coat and grabbed my hat
Made the bus in seconds flat
Found my way upstairs and had a smoke,
Somebody spoke and I went into a dream
I read the news today oh boy
Four thousand holes in Blackburn, Lancashire
And though the holes were rather small
They had to count them all
Now they know how many holes it takes to fill the Albert Hall.
I'd love to turn you on

Album cover[1]
Video source[2]

[1]Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sgt._Pepper's_Lonely_Hearts_Club_Band. Accessed 13 January 2014

[2]Youtube:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-Q9D4dcYng. Accessed 13 January 2014

----------

pmbguy (13-Jan-14)

----------


## Citizen X

> _
> "With lovers and friends, I still can recall
> Some are dead and some are living
> In my life, I've loved them all "_






Memory in itself is the indelible mark...

*"There are places I'll remember
All my life, though some have changed
Some forever, not for better
Some have gone and some remain
All these places had their moments
**With lovers and friends, I still can recall
Some are dead and some are living
In my life, I've loved them all 

**But of all these friends and lovers
There is no one compares with you
And these memories lose their meaning
When I think of love as something new
Though I know I'll never lose affection
For people and things that went before
I know I'll often stop and think about them
In my life, I'll love you more 

Though I know I'll never lose affection
For people and things that went before
I know I'll often stop and think about them
In my life, I'll love you more"
*

----------


## pmbguy

Dam I love 60’s music 


I’m not content to be with you in the daytime
Girl I want to be with you all of the time
The only time I feel alright is by your side
Girl I want to be with you all of the time
All day and all of the night
All day and all of the night
All day and all of the night

I believe that you and me last forever
Oh yea, all day and nighttime yours, leave me never
The only time I feel alright is by your side
Girl I want to be with you all of the time
All day and all of the night
All day and all of the night
Oh, come on...

I believe that you and me last forever
Oh yea, all day and nighttime yours, leave me never
The only time I feel alright is by your side
Girl I want to be with you all of the time
All day and all of the night
All day and all of the night time
All day and all of the night

----------


## Citizen X

> Memory in itself is the indelible mark...
> 
> *"There are places I'll remember
> All my life, though some have changed
> Some forever, not for better
> Some have gone and some remain
> All these places had their moments
> **With lovers and friends, I still can recall
> Some are dead and some are living
> ...


see next post for an alternate video of 'In My Life"

----------


## Citizen X

*The Beatles: In My LIfe:1965





*

----------

tec0 (14-Jan-14)

----------


## tec0

A song that was far ahead of its time... 





*Modern Talking "In 100 Years" 1987*

Outside the gates of heaven
Oh, there lives a unicorn
I close my eyes to seven
Oh, this world is not my home
A broken heart in danger
And a pillow filled with tears
Oh, can you see the strangers?
In the pain and in the fears
Can you feel my heart?
Baby don't give up
Can you feel the love tonight?

In 100 years
Love is illegal
In 100 years from now
In 100 years
Love is illegal in this lonely, heartbreak town
In 100 years
Love is illegal
All your dreams will die
In 100 years
Love is illegal
And your hope will not survive

L.O.V.E.
Love is illegal in my heart
Hear my heart is beating
L.O.V.E.
Love is illegal in my heart
Hear my heart is beating

You're looking through a fire
Computers everywhere
Oh, you're a shotgun rider
Controllers here and there
And you read old loveletters
Drawning in the sea
Oh baby it doesn't matter
Oh you've lost all what you feel
Can you feel my heart?
Baby don't give up
Can you feel the love tonight?

In 100 years
Love is illegal
In 100 years from now
In 100 years
Love is illegal in this lonely, heartbreak town
In 100 years
Love is illegal
All your dreams will die
In 100 years
Love is illegal
And your hope will not survive

L.O.V.E.
Love is illegal in my heart
Hear my heart is beating
L.O.V.E.
Love is illegal in my heart
Hear my heart is beating
L.O.V.E.
Love is illegal in my heart
Hear my heart is beating
L.O.V.E.
Love is illegal in my heart
Hear my heart is beating

----------

Citizen X (14-Jan-14)

----------


## tec0

> *The Beatles: In My LIfe:1965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



"In My Life"

There are places I remember
All my life though some have changed
Some forever not for better
Some have gone and some remain
All these places have their moments
With lovers and friends I still can recall
Some are dead and some are living
In my life I've loved them all

But of all these friends and lovers
There is no one compares with you
And these memories lose their meaning
When I think of love as something new
Though I know I'll never lose affection
For people and things that went before
I know I'll often stop and think about them
In my life I love you more

Though I know I'll never lose affection
For people and things that went before
I know I'll often stop and think about them
In my life I love you more

In my life I love you more

----------


## Citizen X

*BonJovi: Wanted Dead or Alive:1986:Lyrics and Video
*





“It’s all the same, only the names will change
Everyday it seems we’re wasting away
Another place where the faces are so cold
I’d drive all night just to get back home

I’m a cowboy, on a steel horse I ride
I’m wanted dead or alive
Wanted dead or alive

Sometimes I sleep, sometimes it’s not for days
And the people I meet always go their separate ways
Sometimes you tell the day
By the bottle that you drink
And times when you’re alone all you do is think

I’m a cowboy, on a steel horse I ride
I’m wanted dead or alive
Wanted dead or alive

I walk these streets, a loaded six string on my back
I play for keeps, ‘cause I might not make it back
I been everywhere, and I’m standing tall
I’ve seen a million faces an I’ve rocked them all

I’m a cowboy, on a steel horse I ride
I’m wanted dead or alive
I’m a cowboy, I got the night on my side
I’m wanted dead or alive
And I ride, dead or alive
I still drive, dead or alive
Dead or alive
Dead or alive
Dead or alive
Dead or alive”
Album cover[1]
Video source[2]


[1]Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wanted_...Bon_Jovi_song).Accessed 14 January 2014

[2]Youtube:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRvCvsRp5ho. Accessed 14 January 2014

----------


## pmbguy

I don’t know why but this happy song feels dark because it’s almost too happy, dreamlike and unreal. It sets such a perfect mood that one feels “if it can be that good how bad is the opposite...?”. I love it though...totally love it! It would make for a great song to play in a lost love tragedy when a woman is perhaps busy burning old photographs of her ex lover...the discrepancy between the mood of the scene and the mood of the song will bring tension to the screen. Showing how much she has lost...
A similar contrast technique is used when Bob Marley’s 3 little birds plays during scenes in the movie The Legend.




Wouldn't it be nice if we were older
Then we wouldn't have to wait so long
And wouldn't it be nice to live together
In the kind of world where we belong

You know its gonna make it that much better
When we can say goodnight and stay together

Wouldn't it be nice if we could wake up
In the morning when the day is new
And after having spent the day together
Hold each other close the whole night through

Happy times together we've been spending
I wish that every kiss was neverending
Wouldn't it be nice

Maybe if we think and wish and hope and pray it might come true
Baby then there wouldn't be a single thing we couldn't do
We could be married
And then we'd be happy

Wouldn't it be nice

You know it seems the more we talk about it
It only makes it worse to live without it
But lets talk about it
Wouldn't it be nice

Good night my baby
Sleep tight my baby

----------

Blurock (14-Jan-14), Citizen X (14-Jan-14)

----------


## pmbguy

This song is one of my personal favourites, I have imprinted on songs coming out of California in the 60’s




All the leaves are brown and the sky is gray.
I've been for a walk on a winter's day.
I'd be safe and warm if I was in L.A.;
California dreamin' on such a winter's day.

Stopped in to a church I passed along the way.
Well I got down on my knees and I pretend to pray.
You know the preacher liked the cold;
He knows I'm gonna stay.
California dreamin' on such a winter's day.

All the leaves are brown and the sky is gray.
I've been for a walk on a winter's day.
If I didn't tell her I could leave today;
California dreamin' on such a winter's day.
California dreamin' on such a winter's day.
California dreamin' on such a winter's day.

----------

Blurock (14-Jan-14)

----------


## Citizen X

> I don’t know why but this happy song feels dark because it’s almost too happy, dreamlike and unreal. It sets such a perfect mood that one feels “if it can be that good how bad is the opposite...?”. I love it though...totally love it! It would make for a great song to play in a lost love tragedy when a woman is perhaps busy burning old photographs of her ex lover...the discrepancy between the mood of the scene and the mood of the song will bring tension to the screen. Showing how much she has lost...
> A similar contrast technique is used when Bob Marley’s 3 little birds plays during scenes in the movie The Legend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice if we were older
> Then we wouldn't have to wait so long
> And wouldn't it be nice to live together
> ...


I love this song! It holds very special meaning for me

----------

tec0 (15-Jan-14)

----------


## Citizen X

*Earth, Wind and Fire: September:1978: Lyrics and Video

*

Do *YOU* remember??





Do you remember the 21st night of September?
Love was changing the mind of pretenders
While chasing the clouds away
Our hearts were ringing
In the key that our souls were singing
As we danced in the night
Remember, how the stars stole the night away, yeah yeah yeah
Hey hey hey
Ba de ya, say do you remember
Ba de ya, dancing in September
Ba de ya, never was a cloudy day
Ba duda, ba duda, ba duda, badu
Ba duda, badu, ba duda, badu
Ba duda, badu, ba duda
My thoughts are with you
Holding hands with your heart to see you
Only blue talk and love
Remember, how we knew love was here to stay
Now December found the love that we shared in September
Only blue talk and love
Remember, the true love we share today
Hey hey hey
Ba de ya, say do you remember
Ba de ya, dancing in September
Ba de ya, never was a cloudy day
There was a
Ba de ya, say do you remember
Ba de ya, dancing in September
Ba de ya, golden dreams were shiny days
The bell was ringing, aha
Our souls were singing
Do you remember every cloudy day, yau
There was a
Ba de ya, say do you remember
Ba de ya, dancing in September
Ba de ya, never was a cloudy day
There was a
Ba de ya, say do you remember
Ba de ya, dancing in September
Ba de ya, golden dreams were shiny days
Ba de ya de ya de ya
Ba de ya de ya de ya
Ba de ya de ya de ya de ya
Ba de ya de ya de ya
Ba de ya de ya de ya
Ba de ya de ya de ya de ya.
Album cover[1]
Video source[2]






[1]Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/September_(Earth,_Wind_%26_Fire_song). Accessed 15 January 2014

[2]Youtube:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gs069dndIYk. Accessed 15 January 2014

----------


## pmbguy

A song that encapsulates much of my youth. It was the best of times and the worst of times. Sometimes one is the king sometimes one pays the king. You think you on top...then in the morning you regret all, well not all at least not till the next weekend. I don’t have to mention that this is in my past...me posting here right now on a friday tells its own story.

----------


## Blurock

I have to admit that I was never a great fan of Rodriques. I saw his music (popular in SA only and much an unknown in the rest of the world) as a bit of a fad because it bought out the rebel attitude and glorified drugs etc. No wonder if you see the amounts of red wine required to get him on stage...

----------


## pmbguy

You have disappointed me Blue. I am not angry just bitterly disappointed...how can you not like Rod? How can you do this to yourself?  :EEK!:  

His music might have connotations to drugs, but that’s not what attracts me. However, as I have mentioned he does symbolise something for me personally. 

Its his shameless honesty (Plak) that I enjoy the most –musically. A similar truth in song as one gets from say a Cat Stevens record.

Despite your dislike of Rod your taste in music is right down my ally. I like your style. 

So to regain esteem may I present a song I have posted some months back, but dam it deserves replay.

----------

Blurock (18-Jan-14)

----------


## Citizen X

*Rick Astley: Whenever you need somebody:1987: Lyrics and Video

*





Care for yet another silly love song???? I do!!

You'd think that people would have
Had enough of silly love song
I look around me and I see it isn't so
Some people wanna fill the world
With silly love songs

And what's wrong with that?
I'd like to know
'Cause here I go again. Sir Paul McCartney

Ever felt like a fool?  I've been stood up, messed around and taken for a fool But next time 'round, I'm gonna change the rules.

I'll bring my love to you
I'll bring my love to you

I've been stood up, messed around and taken for a fool
But next time 'round, I'm gonna change the rules
And I don't care about the things that people say
It's you I think about each and every day

It's much too late for you to change your ways
I can't keep holding on, expecting you to stay
When you're all alone and if you're feeling down
Call me, I'll be around

Whenever you need somebody
I'll bring my love to you
You don't have to say you love me
I just wanna be with you

Lost inside your love, is where I wanna be
I'm just asking you to spend some time with me
Time and time you say, you wanna be free
And you can have some fun, that's okay with me

You will never know just how good I feel
The joy inside of me makes me feel so real
When you're all alone and if you're feeling down
Call me, I'll be around

Whenever you need somebody
I'll bring my love to you
You don't have to say you love me
I just wanna be with you

Whenever you need somebody
I'll bring my love to you
You don't have to say you love me
I just wanna be with you

I'll bring my love to you
I just wanna be with you
I'll bring my love to you
I just wanna be with you

It's much too late for you to change your ways
I can't keep holding on, expecting you to stay
When you're all alone and if you're feeling down
Call me, I'll be around

Whenever you need somebody
I'll bring my love to you
You don't have to say you love me
I just wanna be with you

Whenever you need somebody
I'll bring my love to you
You don't have to say you love me
I just wanna be with you

Whenever you need somebody
I'll bring my love to you
You don't have to say you love me
I just wanna be with you.

Album cover[1]
Video source[2]

[1]Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whenever_You_Need_Somebody. Accessed 18 January 2014

[2]Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BeyEGebJ1l4. Accessed 18 January 2014

----------


## Blurock

> You have disappointed me Blue. I am not angry just bitterly disappointed...how can you not like Rod? How can you do this to yourself?  
> 
> His music might have connotations to drugs, but thats not what attracts me. However, as I have mentioned he does symbolise something for me personally. 
> 
> Its his shameless honesty (Plak) that I enjoy the most musically. A similar truth in song as one gets from say a Cat Stevens record.
> 
> Despite your dislike of Rod your taste in music is right down my ally. I like your style. 
> 
> So to regain esteem may I present a song I have posted some months back, but dam it deserves replay.


pmbguy, you don't have bad taste at all. I have nothing against Rodriques. I just do not think that he is the star that everyone (sorry, Saffies only) make him out to be. He does not switch me on at all. Like, he does not make it anywhere else in the world.

On the other hand, The Stones are the rockers, and Little Red Rooster has always been a favourite. A bit like Red House from Jimi Hendrix...

----------

pmbguy (18-Jan-14)

----------


## Citizen X

> *WAR: BOB MARLEY: 1978
> *
> *A search for answers is never an easy task.* In fact it can be quite daunting. Several years ago, this chick asked me: “What are you doing with your life?” I replied,” Soul searching,” to which she said, “STILL!” Yes, indeed, I’m still soul searching, still trying to figure out a great many things even today..
> 
> *It has taken ne a great many years to fully understand* the song WAR by Bob Marley. There are just so many aspects and history to this song that it defies a simple answer.
> 
> I think a good place to start is in 1978 itself. The streets in Jamaica were war ridden and South Africa was under the yoke of apartheid. Marley specifically mentions South Africa in his song WAR!
> 
> *“ I don’t need to have no ambition, you know!* I only have one thing that I would really like to see happen. *I’d like to see mankind live together and live in peace*, Black, White, Chinese and anyone, that’s all. Nation blood against nation Yeah. Brothers fight against brothers Oh yeah. And all of this, and all of that. You put them together, you don't know what. There is too much trouble, too much trouble. Oh noo. So much trouble in the world. So much trouble in the world
> ...


*The movie Mandela,Long Walk to Freedom* just had to touch a human being somewhere.I went to go and see it some time back. We in South Africa know Madiba’s story, we know what he done for us. I thoroughly enjoyed the movie. 

It was absolutely brilliant! A true rendition of what happened. 

*There were many highlights in the movie!*

I’ll be perfectly honest with you; the moment that made me almost tearful was when the Bob Marley song “War,’ was played to highlight the feeling if you will in the 70’s. I didn't expect this at all! Just hearing this song in that cinema done something to me! I wanted to scream: Hey, that’s MY music!!!

*This is not the first time Bob Marley’s music* has been used to espouse the South African struggle. In the 2006 movie ‘Catch a Fire,’ the screenplay of which was writtenby Joe Slovo’s father, there’s a scene where members of Umkhonto we Sizwe are receiving military training in the erstwhile ‘homelands. ’ These are now all provincesof South Africa. In this scene they doing sit-ups and guess what music is playing in the background? None other than Bob Marley’s song ‘Could you beloved.’

_Now I’m not saying_ that this song has relevance today, *I’m merely* pointing out that the Bob Marley song ‘War,’ was used in the movie Mandela: Long Walk to Freedom and this song has other great historical significance. Marley was making reference to several oppressive regimes of that day....


*Make love not war*…. :Kissing2: 


“What life has taught me
I would like to share with
Those who want to learn”(From the original HS speech, but not included in this song)
*BobMarley: War*

“Until the philosophy which hold one race superior
And another
Inferior
Is finally
And permanently
Discredited
And abandoned -
Everywhere is war-
Me say war.

That until there no longer
_First class and second class citizens ofany nation_
Until the colour of a man's skin
Is of no more significance than the colour of his eyes -
Me say war.

That until the basic human rights
Are equally guaranteed to all,
Without regard to race -
Dis a war.

That until that day
The dream of lasting peace,
World citizenship
Rule of international morality
Will remain in but a fleeting illusion to be pursued,
But never attained -
Now everywhere is war - war.

And until the ignoble and unhappy regimes
that hold our brothers in Angola,
In Mozambique,
South Africa
Sub-human bondage
Have been toppled,
Utterly destroyed-
Well, everywhere is war -
Me say war.

War in the east,
War in the west,
War up north,
War down south -
War - war -
Rumours of war.
And until that day,
The African continent
Will not know peace,
We Africans will fight - we find it necessary -
And we know we shall win
As we are confident
In the victory

Of good over evil-
Good over evil,yeah!
Good over evil -
Good over evil,yeah!
Good over evil -
Good over evil,yeah!”

----------


## Citizen X

*Chaka Demus and Pliers:Tease me: 1993:Lyrics and Video*





“Oh yeah, oh darling
She's floating like a butterfly, so charming
Baby girl, she recognize the man in me
Number one in the world
There's something in her eyes like a spell
Getting me hypnotized, ooh Lord

She give me one smile, two smile
Three smile, she got me going wild
Worth more than diamonds and pearl
So baby don't change your style
Sweet honey, oh no, no love

Tease me, tease me, tease me
Tease me baby, till I lose control
Tease me with your love until I lose control
Take all my body and soul, oh girl

Woman your love is like burning fire in me soul
Woman tease me till me lose control
Woman your love is like burning fire in me soul
Woman tease me till me lose control

Me ball tease me and take a look me fancy
Right round the clock until me reach climax
And when me reach, me will tell you fi stop
Will ya aim fi de sky and we not turn back

You make me heart tick like a clock
Woman tease me and take a look me weak spot
Only your touch can make me, holds me up
When they talk and when we nah take back

Woman your love is like burning fire in me soul
Tease me gal until me lose control
Woman your love is like burning fire in me soul
Woman tease me till me lose control

Suddenly you think of all the love that I was searching for
Holding confidence that will never, never fail
Hearing angel voices, singing love prevail, ooh darling, ooh yeah
Come closer to me and me ball out, when me sing I'll come

Tease me, tease me, tease me
Tease me baby, till I lose control
Tease me with your love until I lose control
Take all my body and soul, oh girl

Tease me, tease me, tease me
Tease me baby, till I lose control
Tease me with your love until I lose control
Take all my body and soul, oh girl

Hear me now, I will never forget the first time we kissed
It's like striking goal, catching a big fish
Yes, you are on top of my romance list
Second to none, you defeat the favorite

Woman your love is like burning fire in me soul
Woman tease me till me lose control
Woman your love is like burning fire in me soul
Woman tease me till me lose control
And even if my mind should resist, oh yeah

Tease me, tease me, tease me
Tease me baby, till I lose control
Tease me with your love until I lose control
Take all my body and soul, oh girl

Yeah, yeah, yeah, oh
Tease me, tease me, tease me
Tease me baby”

Video source[1]

[1]Youtube:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixZjoc_jlmQ. Accessed 19 January 2014

----------


## Citizen X

*Shania Twain: Still the one: 1998: Lyrics and Video

*





When I first saw you, I saw love
And the first time you touched me, I felt love
And after all this time, you're still the one I love
Looks like we've made it
Look how far we've come my baby
We mighta took the long way
We knew we'd get there someday
They said, "I bet they'll never make it"
But just look at us holding on
We're still together still going strong
(You're still the one)
You're still the one I run to
The one that I belong to
You're still the one I want for life
(You're still the one)
You're still the one that I love
The only one I dream of
You're still the one I kiss good night
Ain't nothin' better
We beat the odds together
I'm glad we didn't listen
Look at what we would be missin'
They said, "I bet they'll never make it"
But just look at us holding on
We're still together still going strong
(You're still the one)
You're still the one I run to
The one that I belong to
You're still the one I want for life
(You're still the one)
You're still the one that I love
The only one I dream of
You're still the one I kiss good night
You're still the one
(You're still the one)
You're still the one I run to
The one that I belong to
You're still the one I want for life
(You're still the one)
You're still the one that I love
The only one I dream of
You're still the one I kiss good night
I'm so glad we've made it
Look how far we've come my baby.
Album cover[1]
Video source[2]






[1]Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/You're_Still_the_One. Accessed 21 January 2014


[2]Youtube:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNZH-emehxA. Accessed 21 January 2014

----------

Blurock (26-Jan-14), tec0 (21-Jan-14)

----------


## Citizen X

*UB40: V's Version featuring Sister V over "Version Girl":1985: Lyrics and Video

*








“Dis a de start and not the finish na go deal it with ace

I like to ride up in the riddim wid de treble and the bass
Not a courtroom could a hold me cause they wouldn't have a case
So don't you hurry don't rush me no in a no haste
Me na go chat dais one fast ca a no race me a race
Cause Sis V de'pon deh mike I beg you keep up the pace
And who a star wid Mr T it's Hannibal, murdock and face
I'm sure you noticed on the mike that I am in the right place
I'm gonna chat it in a style and chat it in a grace
Eat good food drink good wine you know thats to my taste
Now make sure eat it drink it all off na make none go to waste
And who's aeoberti upon Falcon Crest you know him a chase
Se that the top of the crew Sis V I may seem
See that me deal wid realism get guided by all my dream
Now rasberry ripple as you know it is my favourite ice-cream
So when me step in a de dance in my gear I just gleam
I am the top mile women thats why I'm standing so keen
Don't wa fe hear no pirate chat ca dem no in a my team
Se dat me de pan level vibes so chatting this I'm the queen
Why don't you shake a leg why don't you rock and come in
Don't bother fight in a de dance don't want police an the scene
To sparkle all the polishing you'll have to use Mr Sheen
Incredible Hulk transformation gigantic and green
So when you look in a him face he stares at you really mean
I like to eat up my steak better make sure it lean
Just add some rice add some dumplin but leave out the bean
Me na go to resturant sit down and eat three course meal
Me a chat it verbally don't want it signed stampedor sealed
In a de old avengers starred Steed and Mrs Peel
Who Robbie Box that gambler on the programme Big Deal
This one is live and direct so you know it's for real
I don't respect dais ya system don't expect me to kneel
Cause Jesus Christ worked his miracle many man ham did heal





Ca man dem make out a flesh and robots made our of steel

They might can operate like man unlike man they can't feel
Don't bother mix with no informer cause on you they might squeal


Cas me se when you have a spliff you must kark it

And when you have a dog you must walk it
Cause it might just do a number two upon your carpet
You have to get down on your knee and begin to clean it
Well in a de White House Mr Reagan a sit
And when me go a nasa dema launch rocket
So when a got a needle save myself nine stitch
While Joan Collins she's starring as the super bitch
Now I'm not exactly poor but I'm certainly ain't rich
I'm gonna preach it right don't bother call me hypocrite
Don't want hear Tony Butler me no check fe critic
Ca when I get a curly perm Jahman just use a home kit
And if I'm forced to hear a pirate dash dem down a snake pit
Mak pirina knam dem tear them flesh bit by bit
Cause sister de'pon de mike and I have got nuff lyric
Jim Davidson teasing Plice with his catch phrase nick nich
Upon my wrist I wear a watch how does it go tock tick
And who is starring with Magnum Higgins TC and Rick
Cause Tony labour SDP Jahman dem all make me sick
Because dem na go get my vote ca me no vote for politic
A me a Sister V upon the mike coming through
Se me a top a de chart Jahman and top of the crew.”
Album cover[1]
Video Source[2]







[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baggariddim. Accessed 22 January 2014

[2] Youtube:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L4bF6c5iWgo. Accessed 22 January 2014

----------


## Trickzta

A slightly different version of the 'B' side of Pink Floyd first seven single. Remember the seven inch 45 rpm singles? A Syd Barret composition, the Music Mafia forced a name and lyric change, the Mind Police may have been right this time.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFts...e_gdata_player

A Syd Barret composition, Arnold Lane. Before PF developed their more distinctive style.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WF-WF...e_gdata_player

----------

Citizen X (26-Jan-14)

----------


## Trickzta

Not really old school band, but old school blues. Dan is well respected as a guitarist, and as a person by many fans and people in the music industry.

Dan was heard by the mayor while playing in New Orleans.

He was given the freedom of the City, and then Katrina flooded the area, and Dan came home.

I've read one comment on You Tube, the comment said that had Stevie Ray Vaughan been alive he would of sounded like Dan.

High praise and maybe, maybe not the truth.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iu7P...e_gdata_player

Another local guy, ex-Asylum Kids guitarist, Robbi Robb, now with Tribe after Tribe, is well known in Europe esp. Germany and parts of the USA.

Half brother of Larry Amos, another local guitarist. Robbi has played with some of the best.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4hc...e_gdata_player

----------


## Blurock

One of the best - and he's from Durbs!

----------


## Trickzta

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pVL4...em-uploademail


The Rolling Stones - Street Fighting Man - Live 1990
by The Rolling Stones
"Street Fighting Man" is a song The Rolling Stones featured on their 1968 album Beggars Banquet. Called the band's "most political song", Rolling Stone ranked the song #301 on their list of the 500 Greatest Songs of All Time. Clip from Live at the Max http://www.youtube.com/subscription_...eRollingStones

http://www.rollingstones.com/
http://www.bravadousa.com/rollingstones
http://www.facebook.com/therollingstones
http://twitter.com/RollingStones
http://rollingstonesofficial.tumblr.com
http://www.rollingstones.com/newsletter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...gVcR4gl6maCALK

A song that started out as “Symphony for the Devil” and ended up as one of the Band’s most popular regular tour numbers.
Please allow me to introduce myself
I'm a man of wealth and taste
I've been around for a long, long year
Stole many a man's soul and faith
And I was 'round when Jesus Christ
Had his moment of doubt and pain
Made damn sure that Pilate
Washed his hands and sealed his fate
Pleased to meet you
Hope you guess my name
But what's puzzling you
Is the nature of my game
I stuck around St. Petersburg
When I saw it was a time for a change
Killed the czar and his ministers
Anastasia screamed in vain
I rode a tank
Held a general's rank
When the blitzkrieg raged
And the bodies stank
Pleased to meet you
Hope you guess my name, oh yeah
Ah, what's puzzling you
Is the nature of my game, oh yeah
I watched with glee
While your kings and queens
Fought for ten decades
For the gods they made
I shouted out,
"Who killed the Kennedys?"
When after all
It was you and me
Let me please introduce myself
I'm a man of wealth and taste
And I laid traps for troubadours
Who get killed before they reached Bombay
Pleased to meet you
Hope you guessed my name, oh yeah
But what's puzzling you
Is the nature of my game, oh yeah, get down, baby
Pleased to meet you
Hope you guessed my name, oh yeah
But what's confusing you
Is just the nature of my game
Just as every cop is a criminal
And all the sinners saints
As heads is tails
Just call me Lucifer
Cause I'm in need of some restraint
So if you meet me
Have some courtesy
Have some sympathy, and some taste
Use all your well-learned politesse
Or I'll lay your soul to waste, um yeah
Pleased to meet you
Hope you guessed my name, um yeah
But what's puzzling you
Is the nature of my game, um iddin' it, get down
Woo, who
Oh yeah, get on down
Oh yeah
Oh yeah!
Tell me baby, what's my name
Tell me honey, can ya guess my name
Tell me baby, what's my name
I tell you one time, you're to blame
Ooo, who
Ooo, who
Ooo, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Oh, yeah
What's me name
Tell me, baby, what's my name
Tell me, sweetie, what's my name
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Ooo, who, who
Oh, yeah

----------

Blurock (28-Jan-14), Citizen X (27-Jan-14), pmbguy (29-Jan-14)

----------


## Blurock

Nice one trickzta. The Rolling Stones have always been making damn good music, that's why they are still around. Even as strolling bones I still like them!

PS. When adding a Youtube link, go to "insert video" (2nd icon from the right) on the taskbar above and paste your youtube link. :Wink:

----------

Trickzta (28-Jan-14)

----------


## Trickzta

Justin Hines is an extraordinary man, and has an amazing voice, imho, Keith Richards has recorded with Justin. In Jamaica if I remember correctly. Justin Hines is an extraordinary man, and has an amazing voice, imho, Keith Richards has recorded with Justin. In Jamaica if I remember correctly.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPZlF...e_gdata_player

The South African 'Remix'

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSKxX...e_gdata_player

And here's a bonus version with lyrics.  :Wink: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NffP...e_gdata_player 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPZlF...e_gdata_player

The South African 'Remix'

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSKxX...e_gdata_player

And here's a bonus version with lyrics.  :Wink: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NffP...e_gdata_player

----------


## pmbguy

How many roads must a man walk down
Before you call him a man?
How many seas must a white dove sail
Before she sleeps in the sand?
Yes, how many times must the cannon balls fly
Before they're forever banned?
The answer my friend is blowin' in the wind
The answer is blowin' in the wind.

Yes, how many years can a mountain exist
Before it's washed to the sea?
Yes, how many years can some people exist
Before they're allowed to be free?
Yes, how many times can a man turn his head
Pretending he just doesn't see?
The answer my friend is blowin' in the wind
The answer is blowin' in the wind.

Yes, how many times must a man look up
Before he can really see the sky?
Yes, how many ears must one man have
Before he can hear people cry?
Yes, how many deaths will it take till he knows
That too many people have died?
The answer my friend is blowin' in the wind
The answer is blowin' in the wind.

----------


## Citizen X

> *Double Dutch music video: Malcolm Mclaren
> **I love this music video released in 1983 by Malcolm Mclaren for just so many reasons. It demonstrated to a global audience the sheer magic of the local South African sound at that time. 
> 
> 
> *


*The Wolf of Wall Street Movie*
Who would have thought?
Old School Music has this uncanny ability to find itself in blockbuster movies. I recently went to the cinema to see ‘The Wolf of Wall Street.’
I most certainly didn’t expect Malcolm Mclaren’s 1983 song Double Dutch to be part of the soundtrack but it was!
A wow moment for me! I love this song.


*Malcolm Mclaren: Double Dutch: 1983: Lyrics and Video

*


“All over the world high school girls
Take to the ropes and turn them slow
Starts a beat and the loop
They skip and jump through the hoop

They might break and they might fall
But the gals in New York City don't
They just start again, start again
Hey, ebo, ebonettes

Hey, ebo, ebo, ebonettes
Hey, ebo, ebo, ebonettes
Hey, ebo, ebo ebonettes
Hey, ebo, ebo ebonettes

The golden angels, the Fort Greene angels
The five town diamond skippers, the pleasure of rope rippers
Those dark and lovely skippers, those five town diamond skippers
Skip they do's the double dutch, that's them dancing

Skip they do's the double dutch, that's them dancing
Skip they do's the double dutch, that's them dancing
Skip they do's the double dutch, that's them dancing

Hey, swing those ropes 'round and 'round
All the teams change your partners now
Somersault through the hoop, leap to beat
The clicks that keep on coming

Hey, watch your feet
To win the double dutch
Stay jumping
Hey, ebo, ebonettes

Hey, ebo, ebo, ebonettes
Hey, ebo, ebo, ebonettes
Hey, ebo, ebo, ebonettes
Hey, ebo, ebo, ebonettes

The mighty motion skippers
The pleasure of rope rippers
The dark and lovely skippers
The mighty motion skippers

Skip they do's the double dutch, that's them dancing
Skip they do's the double dutch, that's them dancing
Skip they do's the double dutch, that's them dancing
Skip they do's the double dutch, that's them dancing

Skip they do's the double dutch, that's them dancing
Skip they do's the double dutch, that's them dancing
Skip they do's the double dutch, that's them dancing

Hey girls, how many skips can you do?

All over the world high school girls
Take to the ropes and turn them slow
Starts a beat and the loop
They skip and jump through the hoop

They might break and they might fall
But you know the gals in New York City don't
hey just start again, start again
Hey, ebo, ebonettes

Hey, ebo, ebo, ebonettes
Hey, ebo, ebo, ebonettes
Hey, ebo, ebo ebonettes
Hey, ebo, ebo ebonettes.”



Album cover[1]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duck_Rock

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duck_Rock. Accessed 29 January 2014

----------

Trickzta (01-Feb-14)

----------


## Hermes14

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_5_KKvewSw#t=31
No this one isn't a golden oldie but it should definitely be top of the charts.

They tried to make me buy an etag but I said No! No! No!

----------


## wynn

Got this in the mail this morning it may or may not be serious but If you are looking for a conspiracy theory this is definitely a real one.


Dear friends, 

The US and the EU are on the verge of giving rich corporations the right to control what we all see on the Internet. It’s the apocalypse of the Internet as we know it. But free speech advocates and web companies are fighting back. Click to join the largest call for a democratic and free Internet ever:



The richest 1% could now control what we all see on the Internet forever. It’s the apocalypse of the Internet as we know it, and will erase the democratic promise of an information highway for everyone the founders of the world wide web imagined. 

Together, our community has built on that vision, using the web to fight corruption, save lives, and bring people-powered aid to countries in crisis. But the US and the EU are on the verge of giving the richest corporations the right to show content fast, while paywalling or slowing down everything else. Avaaz’s ability to show the world citizen journalist footage from Syria, or run campaigns to save our planet is under threat! 

Decisions on both sides of the Atlantic are being made now. But tech innovators, free speech advocates and the best web companies are fighting back. If millions of us join them now we can create the largest call for a democratic and free Internet ever. Sign up now and tell everyone:

http://www.avaaz.org/en/internet_apo...nYUJeb&v=34951

Until now, any improvements in the speed and functioning of the Internet benefited all of us — if Rupert Murdoch’s ultra-conservative Fox News got a faster way to stream videos, it also benefitted independent media showing reality on the ground in Ukraine, Syria, or Palestine. Politicians called this “net neutrality” and laws protecting it used to exist in the United States until a court just struck them down. Now, the EU Parliament is threatening to pass regulation that give ISPs the right to carve up the web and control what we see, by slowing down or charging for sites that don't pay. 

But we can stop this. First, we will show up with massive global numbers into this week’s public meeting in the United States to decide whether to reinstate Internet protections. Then we will unleash a high powered lobby team to target the EU Parliament to ensure its committees listen to the public. This will be the big first step we need to win these important battles over the next few months. 

Web providers like Verizon and Vodafone are lobbying hard for an Internet for the rich. And without a massive response from citizens, they could win, and put our whole community’s work at risk. Most of our Internet is located in the US and the EU so this affects us all. We don’t have any time to lose. Click below to join now:

http://www.avaaz.org/en/internet_apo...nYUJeb&v=34951

When our community was less than half of the size it is now, we rallied and helped kill the ACTA treaty and stopped massive Internet censorship laws SOPA/PIPA. Today, we are more powerful than ever. Let’s now join together and ensure that what connects us all stays open. 

With hope,

Pascal, Emma, Dalia, Luis, Emilie, Luca, Sayeeda and the whole Avaaz team


SOURCES:

On dangers of non-Network Neutrality (ABC news): 
http://abcnews.go.com/Business/major...ry?id=21541399

Save the Internet
http://savetheinternet.eu/en/

EU telecoms market reforms threaten net neutrality and privacy (Wired)
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/...eform-concerns

Federal court strikes down FCC net neutrality rules (The Verge)
http://www.theverge.com/2014/1/14/53...utrality-rules

Summary of BEREC positions on net neutrality (BEREC)
http://berec.europa.eu/files/documen...eutrality2.pdf


Support the Avaaz Community!

----------


## Trickzta

An old favourite band and song from 1970, enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7ovl...e_gdata_player

Peter Green's song was written for Carlos Santana, not really but Carlos didn't need any lessons to play this song, no change in style either. A classic.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDz02...e_gdata_player

She's tryna make a devil outa me, (should be easy  :Wink:  )

----------


## Trickzta

Yeah Wynne that's about the long and short of it. Social Media like FaceLook and much more is a CIA asset. The CIA used the internet for intelligence gathering before it was used by civilians. They still use the net for the same reason. Not even a theory.

In the 60s and 70s the Hippies (also a CIA inspired group) used to say if did away with paper, you'd do away with the Establishment.

I used to shake my head and say 'light up and leave me alone'.

Thinking back, they may have had a point. Practically an impossible task. Ask the Vatican about that one.

Today, if you switched the Internet off, it would cause unbelievable chaos. And I believe it's possible.

It was difficult to imagine destroying all the paper in the world. To destroy the internet is imaginable. 

The City of London, the Jesuits of Rome, the Zionists of Asia and all their friends including the CIA, badly misjudged the phenomena known as the 'Internet'.

It's main aim was to be a method of spreading propaganda and spying or as they put it, intelligence gathering. Ultimately for control.

A backfire of enormous proportions was not expected at all. The internet snowballed much quicker than anticipated, in unforseen ways as well, and many of their other schemes under performed.

What they're trying to do now, is what they call damage control.

This is the biggest setback they never imagined, and they'll have to break cover or take time to recover, and time is running out.

Control the internet and you control the biggest propaganda machine in the world. (if this is not the biggest media today, it will be tomorrow)

Modern war strategy, suggests that one big bomb detonated a km above the ground, can knock out the power grid used by many cities.

This is more efficient than targetting the cities themselves.
No power is chaos. Back to the dark age, lol, iron age more likely.

I know that there are those that think that I'm a fool. Well this fool says that as things stand, the Internet is priority one for these guys (globalists), and that is one reason for the Chinese laying an internet optic fibre cable from China to South America via India and South Africa (BRICS) and bypassing North America.

Everything else is made in China so why not the internet? But in the meantime let's poke a finger in their eye. Keep the net bankerfree.

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Trickzta

The Loving Spoonful with daydream.

----------


## Trickzta

One of the few disco songs I like. Knock on Wood has been covered by many. Amii Stewart don't do too bad though.

----------

Blurock (01-Feb-14)

----------


## Trickzta

Daydream Loving Spoonful. 

Lol.


WoW. Steve Morse is great, the other guys are pretty good too!

----------


## Trickzta

Jeff Healey, a blind guitarist with a style of his own.

j

----------

Blurock (01-Feb-14), Citizen X (07-Feb-14)

----------


## Trickzta

Tony Joe White. Nice voice. Fair guitar. [VIDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z68KiyCMWdk&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/VI

hDEO]

----------

Citizen X (07-Feb-14)

----------


## Blurock

Some nice ones Triczta! Knock on Wood by the Flames was my favourite and of course Jeff Healy was phenominal. Why do all the best musicians have to die in their prime?

----------


## Blurock

Blues For Greeny is a 1995 cover album by Gary Moore in honour of Peter Green, founder of the band Fleetwood Mac

Peter hung up his guitar when he was diagnosed with schizophrenia and spent time in psychiatric hospitals undergoing electroconvulsive therapy during the mid-1970s. During this time he gave his guitar to Gary Moore, a young, upcoming blues/rocker. This is truly awsome music. Enjoy!

----------

Citizen X (07-Feb-14), pmbguy (07-Feb-14)

----------


## Citizen X

> *Chicago: If you leave me now: 1976
> *
> _Now, if its summative and formative assessment_ of lyrics, vocals, actual musical instrument being used then Chicagos If you leave me now, has to be revisited. I love this group! They were an original rock band, passionate about music, and actually did stem from Chicago! In this song youve got your keyboards, trumpets, guitars, drums. A well- oiled machine of a band!This is as classic, timeless and universal as it gets! This song will never go out of fashion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If You Leave Me Now Lyrics*
> ...


I LOVE Radio 702! On weekends, they play all my favourite classics. It saves me from selecting from a collection of cds and choosing one to play. I actually like every single song they play!
At 12: 48 PM 8 February 2014, Radio 702, played one of my favourite classics: Chicago: If you leave me now

----------

tec0 (08-Feb-14)

----------


## Citizen X

> “One good thing about music, when it hits you (you feel no pain)
> Oh, oh, I say, one good thing about music, when it hits you (you feel no pain)
> Hit me with music, hit me with music now, brutalize me with music.”
> Bubble gum pop is happy music. It largely epitomizes puppy love. That feeling we felt for the first time as teenagers. It keep us young and makes us pursue this youthful ideal of unconditional, crazy about you love...
> For me a textbook example of true bubble gum pop will always be Huey Lewis and the News: happy to be stuck with you
> 
> *Heuy Lewis and The News: Stuck with you:1986: Lyrics and Video*
> 
> 
> ...


*Heuy Lewis and The News: Stuck with you:1986: Lyrics and Video*
I’ve being busy at the pc today! In the background Radio 702 have just played tons of my favourite music!
15:25 Pm, the song ‘Stuck with you,’ played. It has such a feel good vibe..
Album cover[1]


[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stuck_with_You. Accessed 8 February 2014

----------


## tec0

A question I sometimes ask myself.

----------

Citizen X (09-Feb-14)

----------


## Citizen X

*Bob Marley: Zion Train:1980: Lyrics and Video


*





_Just wanna catch that soul train…_. :Cool: 




“Zion train is coming our way;
The Zion train is coming our way;
Oh, people, get on board! (you better get on board!)
Thank the Lord I gotta catch a train, 'cause there is no other station;
Then you going in the same direction (ooh-ooh).

Zion's train is coming our way;
The Zion's train is coming our way.

Which man can save his brother's soul? (save your brother's soul)
Oh man, it's just self control. (oo-hoo-oo!)
_Don't gain the world and lose your soul_ (just don't lose your soul)
_Wisdom is better than silver and gold_ -
To the bridge (ooh-ooh!)

Oh, where there's a will,
There's always a way.
Where there's a will,
There's always a way (way, way, way, way),

_Soul train is coming our way_; er!
Zion train is coming our way.

Two thousand years of history (history)
Could not be wiped away so easily.
Two thousand years of history (Black history)
Could not be wiped so easily (could not be wiped so easily).

Oh, children, Zion train is comin' our way; get on board now!
They said the Zion train is comin' our way;
_you got a ticket, so thank the Lord!
_Zion's train is - Zion's train is - Zion's train is - Zion's train -
They said the soul train is coming our way;
_They said the soul train is coming our way”_ 

Album cover[1]

 [1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uprisin...ilers_album%29. Accessed 12 February 2014

----------


## Blurock

> Quote Originally Posted by Vanash Naick  View Post
> Chicago: If you leave me now: 1976
> 
> Now, if its summative and formative assessment of lyrics, vocals, actual musical instrument being used then Chicagos If you leave me now, has to be revisited. I love this group! They were an original rock band, passionate about music, and actually did stem from Chicago! In this song youve got your keyboards, trumpets, guitars, drums. A well- oiled machine of a band!This is as classic, timeless and universal as it gets! This song will never go out of fashion!


Agreed Vanash. This is a beautiful song. Chicago had very good musicians including an excellent saxophonist and trumpeter. I never liked the lead guitar though. Chicago had a jazz bacground and it showed in their music. 

I also liked 25 or 6 to 4, but still cringe when I hear that horrible lead guitar. That must be the worst lead recorded on a hit song ever. Years back there was a band in Cape Town that played 25 or 6 to 4 better than the original, including the lead. Can't remember the name of the band though.

----------


## mikilianis

Wasnt it Omega Limited ?

----------


## Trickzta

S’cuz me please guys, I’ve been busy & battling, I’ve been meaning to post some stuff here for a while now.
Blurock, our musical tastes are similar, I also prefer the Durban, ek se, version of Knock on Wood, Ami Stewart’s version is the closest I can get to liking Disco music. Well, there are one or two others. Thanks for the tip about the box to paste the UTube urls in. I’m replying, in part to questions or points you raised. Better late than never!

Springsteen was here two weeks ago, or maybe a fortnight ago and soon Santana will be rocking the blues in his inimitable style. Santana can play one note, just one note and be instantly recognized 

Dan Patlansky opened for the “BOSS” Bruce Springsteen (I’m sure you know) but what’s really amazing is that Bruce very rarely has an opening act. Due to the 3 hour +shows he does he normally has no supporting act/s. Sure speaks loads about Dan, a Joburg Boy who now resides in your neck of the woods.
I came across this Top Ten ranking (rating?) of the 27 Club. It’s opinion but who exactly cares? There are those that say Kurt Cobain should not be a member because his death was a suicide (they say) & these people are worried that other musicians might follow suit just to get into a club so elite and fancied you’ll die before becoming a member. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALYT...e_gdata_player
My top 3 would be Jimi, Janis & Jim. I’m sure your top 3 will have at least 2 of these guys in it? Robert Johnson maybe? Other Greats that passed on by are Randy Rhoads, Tommy Bolin, Marc Bolan (very under rated I’d say), Paul Kossof, Stevie Ray Vaughan, (Stevie Ray Vaughan named his band after Otis Rush's lethal '58 lament "Double Trouble."), Buddy Holly, most of Lynyrd Skynyrd, Bob Marley – murdered by the CIA, as was Lennon and others too. (Jeez I had to get that lot in the mix!) Keith Moon and John Bonham didn’t get far either, in age that is. Greg Rollie (Santana) was also a drummer (I think) that was a victim of too many drugs as was the case with that guy (ex Byrds) that hung around with the Glimmer Twins and was introduced to heroin, probably by Keef (I snorted me Dad’s ashes). The ex-Byrds guy was Gram Parsons. Duanne Allman died in a motorcycle accident aged 24. Dimebag Darrel was shot on the anniversary of Lennon’s murder. 

Damageplan guitarist Dimebag Darrell (born Darrell Abbott) was shot dead at the Alrosa Villa nightclub in Columbus, Ohio. Soon after the band began playing, a gunman charged the stage and began firing at the band and into the crowd. Three others were killed before a police officer fatally shot the gunman. Abbott, 38, was formerly a member of Texas thrash metal giants Pantera.

Musicians get high & die? Drugs and aircraft seem to be the main offenders when it comes to early deaths amongst the Musos. I wonder if some of them gave the pilots ‘a little taste’?  Randy Rhoads' career was far too short – he died in a plane accident in 1982, at the age of 25. Tommy Bolin (James Gang, Deep Purple and solo) Died aged 25, overdose.  Looks like a 25 Club is in the making. Mike Bloomfield 37, overdose. Those are Bloomfield's skyward spirals on "Like a Rolling Stone" a song written for Brian Jones by Bob Zimmerman (Dylan) and claimed by Sir Mick, the dude that was breast fed by Dolly Parton, lol.
Thinking about it I’d have to have a top four, I can’t leave Brian Jones out of this list, after all the ‘Stones” were his band before the Glimmer Twins (the one with retreads I’d say was the ‘Thief in the Night’) took control and worked him out. I dare say he was heading for destruction, but the Twins were freaking him out, which didn’t help matters much. His words; They stole my girl (Anita Pallenberg) now they want to steal my band. (source; Bill Wyman – Stone Alone)
Mystery still surrounds his death, one of the go-fors,  a bodyguard, apparently confessed on his deathbed, he never told the world nor the press, but whispered to one witness.. In America we have a saying, “if only one witness heard the whisper, then that witness is a suspect or suspected of acting on behalf of the perpetrator/s”. They say the pay off for that is very rewarding. 
Some were completely mindless from drugs, Sid Barret, Peter Green, (Peter did come right after some time). Clapton, Richards, Slash, Iggy Pop, and ughh, that dude married to Sharon, ex Black Sabbath, Arghh but you know who I mean? Well they are lucky that the drugs never killed them, them and many more.   
One World is a 1977 album by John Martyn. One of his more experimental works, it features atmospheric, reggae influenced rhythms and free-flowing, jazzy arrangements. Acclaimed for its collaborative spirit, the album includes contributions from Lee Perry* on "Big Muff", and Steve Winwood (keyboards). Contemporary reviews were positive, with the NME declaring the album "mean, moody and magnificent". The album is included in the book 1001 Albums You Must Hear Before You Die by Robert Dimery**. When selecting Martyn as part of a "100 Great Voices" feature, Mojo chose the title track as an example of his talent. I’m not too sure, but I seem to remember Stevie Winwood was called ‘Big Muff’.


John Martyn - One World (Full Album) (HQ) 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zPuI7WKSnU0

*Lee "Scratch" Perry (born Rainford Hugh Perry March 20, 1936) is one of the most influential people in the development of reggae and dub music in Jamaica.

**http://www.listology.com/list/robert...t-hear-you-die  I only found 3 local acts unless van Halen is from here, (USA), lol. I don’t agree with all these choices, but they do cover many genres and many years.

Ibrahim, Abdullah – Water from an Ancient Well  (aka Dollar Brand)

Makeba, Miriam – Miriam Makeba (1960)

Masekela, Hugh – Home is Where the Music Is

More John Martyn songs, he is one of a kind. Looking through ‘Rolling Stone’ top 100 guitarists I found Randy Rhoads which I say is right. But if Eric Rose, Joe Satrianni, Steve Vai and Steve Morse don’t make the top 100 (not even one of them?) then I suspect the judges were drunk or something. These guys are masters and Guitar Player, the musicians’ magazine (world wide) have rated/ranked them numero uno, Steve Vai wrote the music (in notes & all that secret sign language) to all of Frank Zappas music when he was seventeen. Seriously these guys can do with one hand what some of the Top 100 will never do with two. My opinion about them missing from the Top 100, the one handed story is dinkum.

John Martyn RIP, I hope you like his music. Link Wray, the guy (possibly the only guy) who had an instrumental song banned, made the top 100, which is fair. That article said his song was banned because of fears it would cause violence.  
John Martyn – Outside in.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1X5q...e_gdata_player

Sweet little mysteries
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-Yr...e_gdata_player

Cocain
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXuSV527aw0

Solid Air 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UikPQOaJpfU

Sorry about the long post Vanash, but it’ll be some time before I’ve time to post again. Most of this 90% or more (if you don’t count the links) is in my own words. I’ve been doing it bit by bit (probably why the post is so long, but, then again I do tend to waffle). I hope I ain’t left half a paragraph, with all my jumping around. Happy Valentine’s.

----------

Blurock (15-Feb-14)

----------


## pmbguy

So this one goes out to my domestic manager, happy valentines day baby!

----------


## Blurock

> Wasnt it Omega Limited ?


No, I used to rock to Omega Ltd. This was a 3-piece with a girl vocalist - played the club scene.

----------


## Blurock



----------

Citizen X (15-Feb-14)

----------


## Blurock

Once in a while we get to hear the voice of an angel...




May your star shine brightly in heaven.

----------


## Citizen X

*Bon Jovi: You give love a bad name: 1986: Lyrics and Video


*







Shot through the heart and you're to blame
Darlin' you give love, a bad name

An angel's smile is what you sell
you promise me heaven, then put me through hell
Chains of love, got a hold on me
when passion's a prison, you can't break free

Whoa!
You're a loaded gun
yeah, whoa...
There's nowhere to run
No one can save me
The damage is done

Shot through the heart
and you're to blame
You give love a bad name
I play my part and you play your game
You give love a bad name
You give love a bad name

You paint your smile on your lips
blood red nails on your fingertips
A school boy's dream, you act so shy
Your very first kiss was your first kiss goodbye

Whoa!
You're a loaded gun
whoa...
There's nowhere to run
No one can save me
The damage is done

Shot through the heart
and you're to blame
You give love a bad name
I play my part and you play your game
You give love a bad name
You give love...

Shot through the heart
and you're to blame
You give love a bad name
I play my part and you play your game
You give love a bad name

Shot through the heart
and you're to blame
You give love a bad name
I play my part and you play your game
You give love a bad name
You give love a bad name.



Album cover[1]
Video source[2]

 [1]Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/You_Giv...ame_%28song%29. Accessed 22 February 2014

[2]Youtube.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrZHPOeOxQQ. Accessed 22 February

----------


## Citizen X

> *Mathew Wilder: Break my Stride: 1983*
>  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Last night I had the strangest dream
> I sailed away to China
> ...


See next post :Cool:

----------


## Citizen X

*Blue Lagoon: Break my stride: 2004: Lyrics and Video


*






*“This one dedicated to them Heartbroken Lovers
*
Last night I had the strangest dream
I sailed away to China in a little rowboat to find ya
And you said you had to get your laundry cleaned
Didn't want no one to hold you, what does that mean
And you said

Ain't nothing gonna break my stride
Nobody's gonna slow me down, oh no
I've got to keep on moving
Ain't nothing gonna break my stride
I'm running an I won't touch ground, oh no
I've got to keep on moving

Reaching out to all dem to Lovers
They can't find them self you know

You're on the road and now you pray it lasts
The road behind was rocky, but now you're feeling cocky
You look at me and you see your past
Is that the reason why you're running so fast
And you said

Ain't nothing gonna break my stride
Nobody's gonna slow me down, oh no
I've got to keep on moving
Ain't nothing gonna break my stride
I'm running an I won't touch ground, oh no
I've got to keep on moving

Nothing gonna break my stride, I'm gonna keep on movin
Ca me na stand still me gonna keep on grovin
While me walk down the street of Revolution
Hear the sound of freedom till I reach Mount Zion
Nobody slow me down, and I won't touch ground
Feel Jah Jah present, an I feel him all around
Good Vibration ina you an me, will bless everybody in a Community

Never let another guy like you, work me over
Never let another guy like you, drag me under
If I need another guy like you, I will tell him
Never want another guy like you, have to say, oh
Ain't nothing gonna break my stride
Nobody's gonna slow me down, oh no
I've got to keep on moving

Woman
Ain't nothing gonna break my stride
I'm running and I won't touch ground, oh no
I've got to keep on moving

I said

Ain't nothing gonna break my stride
Nobody's gonna slow me down, oh no
I've got to keep on moving

Beca me keep on movin, break my stride

Ain't nothing gonna break my stride

Break my stride

I'm running an I won't touch ground, oh no
I've got to keep on moving

OH OH

AH AH AH
Ain't nothinh gonna break my stride
Nobody's gonna slow me down, oh no

Got to slow me down, down, down, down, down know
I've got to keep on movin
Nothing gonna drop me drop me under
Ain't nothing gonna break my stride
I'm running and I won't touch ground, oh no

Nothing gonna break my break my stride
I've got to keep on movin

Dema won't take us down.”
Photo[1]
Video source[2]





 [1] http://www.google.co.za/imgres?imgur...d=0CIABEPwdMAo. Accessed 22 February 2014

[2] Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYT_0b_XN7A. Accessed 22 February 2014

----------


## samanthaflax02

"Old is Gold"! I like it very much.

----------

Citizen X (26-Feb-14)

----------


## Citizen X

> "Old is Gold"! I like it very much.


Hi Samantha,

Welcome to TFSA :Thumbup: 

Please feel free to share your old school music and any memories that go along with them :Cool: 


 “It takes a joyful sound to make a world go 'round.” Bob Marley 





Photo[1]

 [1] https://www.google.co.za/search?q=ph...%3B1967%3B1967. Accessed 26 February 2014

----------


## Blurock

Sadly, I will miss the Santana concerts in South Africa. For you guys that can make it, here's a foretaste.

----------

Citizen X (27-Feb-14)

----------


## Blurock

The maestro at work. This Peter Green (Fleetwood Mac) number is still Santana's best as far as I am concerned. Latin beat with rock and blues undertones. Magic man!

----------

Citizen X (27-Feb-14)

----------


## Citizen X

*Bob Marley: Zimbabwe: 1979: Lyrics and Video

*

Every man has a right to choose his own destiny!

*18 April 1980:* The song Zimbabwe was written and sung by Bob Marley. He had great expectation for the New Zimbabwe. The Zimbabwe of today is not the Zimbabwe Bob Marley envisioned. He stood against *every form* of oppression. He stood against censorship. His own music was banned in certain countries of that day.






Every man gotta right to decide his own destiny,
And in this judgement there is no partiality.
So arm in arms, with arms, we'll fight this little struggle,
'Cause that's the only way we can overcome our little trouble.
Brother, you're right, you're right,
You're right, you're right, you're so right!
We gon' fight (we gon' fight), we'll have to fight (we gon' fight),
We gonna fight (we gon' fight), fight for our rights!
Natty Dread it in-a (Zimbabwe);
Set it up in (Zimbabwe);
Mash it up-a in-a Zimbabwe (Zimbabwe);
Africans a-liberate (Zimbabwe), yeah.
No more internal power struggle;
We come together to overcome the little trouble.
Soon we'll find out who is the real revolutionary,
'Cause I don't want my people to be contrary.
And, brother, you're right, you're right,
You're right, you're right, you're so right!
We'll 'ave to fight (we gon' fight), we gonna fight (we gon' fight)
We'll 'ave to fight (we gon' fight), fighting for our rights!
Mash it up in-a (Zimbabwe);
Natty trash it in-a (Zimbabwe);
Africans a-liberate Zimbabwe (Zimbabwe);
I'n'I a-liberate Zimbabwe.
(Brother, you're right,) you're right,
You're right, you're right, you're so right!
We gon' fight (we gon' fight), we'll 'ave to fight (we gon' fight),
We gonna fight (we gon' fight), fighting for our rights!
To divide and rule could only tear us apart;
In everyman chest, mm - there beats a heart.
So soon we'll find out who is the real revolutionaries;
And I don't want my people to be tricked by mercenaries.
Brother, you're right, you're right,
You're right, you're right, you're so right!
We'll 'ave to fight (we gon' fight), we gonna fight (we gon' fight),
We'll 'ave to fight (we gon' fight), fighting for our rights!
Natty trash it in-a Zimbabwe (Zimbabwe);
Mash it up in-a Zimbabwe (Zimbabwe);
Set it up in-a Zimbabwe (Zimbabwe);
Africans a-liberate Zimbabwe (Zimbabwe);
Africans a-liberate Zimbabwe (Zimbabwe);
Natty dub it in-a Zimbabwe (Zimbabwe).
Set it up in-a Zimbabwe (Zimbabwe);
Africans a-liberate Zimbabwe (Zimbabwe);
Every man got a right to decide his own destiny.
Album cover[1]
Video[2]


[1]Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surviva...ilers_album%29. Accessed 23 March 2014

[2]Youtube:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnpBtRlfdjc. Accessed 23 march 2014

----------


## Blurock

Rap and Hip Hop is for people with no talent and fans (is that what they call them?)* with hearing deficiencies. All other music, including Blues, Rock, Country, Folk, Jazz?, Choir and Classical music can be appreciated by normal people. 

If you want to see and hear talent, this is it!




* I call them morons.

----------


## Blurock

Pure listening pleasure. Good lyrics and variation in music and triplet beats.

----------


## Blurock

Old School

----------


## Blurock

Old time favourite. Yes maybe I am...

----------


## Blurock

Just close your eyes and listen. No, rather keep them open. You just have to see how Carlos makes love to his guitar. Awesome!

----------


## Blurock

Still gives me goosebumps after all these years! base, drums, lead guitar and perfect harmonies. What a song!

----------

Citizen X (06-Apr-14)

----------


## Blurock

Still gives me goosebumps after all these years! base, drums, lead guitar and perfect harmonies. What a song!

----------


## Blurock

Anyone for a fight?

----------

Citizen X (06-Apr-14)

----------


## AndyD

Here's something far more cultured

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jS826PwLHdQ

----------

Blurock (06-Apr-14)

----------


## Dave A

OMG! That took care of the next hour or two.

2Cellos ROCK!

----------

Citizen X (08-Apr-14)

----------


## Blurock

> Here's something far more cultured
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jS826PwLHdQ


And they are enjoying themselves!!

----------

Citizen X (08-Apr-14)

----------


## Blurock

I enjoy the more complex music with varying rhythms and tone. I'll play with Vanessa any time!

----------

Citizen X (08-Apr-14)

----------


## Blurock

3 songs in one. Listen to the end. Some of the best vocals from the 60's. Their stint at the Woodstock festival was something to behold.

----------

Citizen X (08-Apr-14)

----------


## Blurock

3 days of love and music. Way out man, way out!




The kids just don't know what they are missing.

----------


## tec0

Walking with the brave

----------

Citizen X (08-Apr-14)

----------


## Citizen X

> Here's something far more cultured
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jS826PwLHdQ


Smart video :Big Grin:  Nice rendition of Nirvana..see next post..

----------


## Citizen X

*Nirvana: Smells like Teen Spirit: 1991: Lyrics and Video

*






*"Smells Like Teen Spirit"*
Load up on guns, bring your friends
It's fun to lose and to pretend
She's over bored and self assured
Oh no, I know a dirty word

Hello, hello, hello, how low?
Hello, hello, hello!

With the lights out, it's less dangerous
Here we are now, entertain us
*I feel stupid and contagious
*Here we are now, entertain us
A mulatto
An albino
A mosquito
My libido
Yay! 

*I'm worse at what I do best
And for this gift I feel blessed
*Our little group has always been
And always will until the end

Hello, hello, hello, how low? 
Hello, hello, hello!

With the lights out, it's less dangerous
Here we are now, entertain us
I feel stupid and contagious
Here we are now, entertain us
A mulatto
An albino
A mosquito
My libido
Yay! 

And I forget just why I taste
Oh yeah, I guess it makes me smile
*I found it hard, it's hard to find
Oh well, whatever, never mind
*
Hello, hello, hello, how low? 
Hello, hello, hello!

With the lights out, it's less dangerous
Here we are now, entertain us
I feel stupid and contagious
Here we are now, entertain us
A mulatto
An albino
A mosquito
My libido

A denial !! 

Album cover[1]

Video Source[2]

[1] Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smells_Like_Teen_Spirit. Accessed 13 April 2014


[2] Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bksLcKWIi4w. Accessed 13 April 2014

----------


## Blurock

Pity they don't make music like this any more. True soul music man!

----------


## Blurock

I have never regarded Byonce as a great singer. Hip hop is too pretentious and not my scene at all. The singers are like most jazz musicians; they try to do too much, its all about them, not the song.

Although she will never be an Etta James, this was not too bad. The movie, Caddilac Records, was worth watching too.

----------


## Blurock

Now listen to a real singer! 
When you're rich, you don't have to show the money.
If you can sing, you don't have to add all sort of tricks to get noticed. (Eat your heat out Byonce')

----------

Citizen X (22-Apr-14)

----------


## Blurock

This was the first number I performed on stage with a band. From a Bee Gees cover it evolved in later years to something closer to this bluesy number. Always a crowd favourite.

----------


## Blurock

Apart from "House of the Rising Sun", The Animals had a number of hits with the lovers of alternative music. I still love to play this version of the old Johnny Cash hit.

----------

Citizen X (22-Apr-14)

----------


## Blurock

To the girls in Jo'burg, to the Cape Town....

This number quickly filled the dance floor. We adopted the bubblegum number to a funky rock with heavy drums & bass. The words were changed too.

----------


## Blurock

Another favourite with driving bass guitar.

----------


## Blurock

Of course no-one could play this Vanilla Fudge number better than the Flames. A number of Cape Town bands covered it late sixties and into the 70's.

----------


## pmbguy

This is my kind of travelling music




Sometimes I wish I was born in 1947...in the US

----------

Blurock (28-Apr-14), Citizen X (29-Apr-14)

----------


## cyppokagain

not that old school but still good thoughts

----------


## pmbguy

Hey Cyppok the second, are you a Ruski in the big apple?

----------


## cyppokagain

> Hey Cyppok the second, are you a Ruski in the big apple?


More or less depends on my mood.
I just thought those were good for the vibe, nature/calmness.


This is very old school, classical but I like it sometimes.

----------

Blurock (30-Apr-14), Citizen X (30-Apr-14)

----------


## Blurock

A Bach-inspired song which in 2004, Rolling Stone placed No. 57 on its list of the 500 Greatest Songs of All Time. (Wikipedia) Notable recordings by Annie Lennox and Joe Cocker. I still enjoy playing this number although it is getting harder to reach the high notes. Nothing that improvising cannot cover...

----------

Citizen X (10-May-14)

----------


## Citizen X

Ryan Paris: Dolce Vita: 1983: Lyrics and original Video



I’ve had an opportunity recently to experience some of the latest tunes available. I still prefer the old school classics, they simply far more meaningful.








 “We're walking like in a Dolce Vita 
This time we got it right 
We're living like in a Dolce Vita 
Mmm, gonna dream tonight 
We're dancing like in a Dolce Vita 
With lights and music on 
Our love is made in the Dolce Vita 
Nobody else than you 

It's our last night together with our love again 
Another light before we drown in darkness 
Say you'll never leave me now 
Say you're gonna love me now 

We made it down in the Dolce Vita 
Wipe all your fears away 
We'll live it like in a Dolce Vita 
A game of yesterday 
I'm so alone in the Dolce Vita 
Oh baby, telephone 
This magic's gone in the Dolce Vita 
Nobody else than you 

It's our last night together with our love again 
Another light before we drown in darkness 
Say you'll never leave me now 
Say you're gonna love me 

It's our last night together with our love again 
Another light before we drown in darkness 
Say you'll never leave me now 
Say you're gonna love me now.”
Album cover[1]
Video source[2]




 [1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolce_Vita_%28song%29. Accessed 10 May 2014


[2] Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cn8WniWivfE. Accessed 10 May 2014

----------


## Blurock

This song was written by Neil Diamond (he liked chicken?) We preferred to play the Deep Purple version. :Cool:

----------


## Blurock

This was a favourite at gigs and was covered by many bands. Stil play it today.

----------


## Citizen X

> *Just Can’t Stop: Don Carlos:*
> A call to priesthood…..
> 
> You won’t find these lyrics of Don Carlos’s Just can’t stop anywhere in cyberspace except for right here simply because it exists no- where else in cyberspace 
> 
> “He was born and raised in Western Kingston, Jamaica in a very deprived district known as Waterhouse. Many talented reggae artists such as King Tubby The Jays, Junior Reid and King Jammy are also from this area. Don Carlos began singing in 1973 as a member of Black Uhuru. He sang alongside Garth Dennis and Derrick Simpson the leader of the trio.[2] Don played a key role in the recordings of the highly acclaimed _Love Crisis_ album, produced by Prince Jammy in 1977 which was later re-released as _The Black Sounds of Freedom_. After some time finding his sound as a soloist Carlos blossomed in May 1981 releasing the heavy cultural roots album _Suffering_ for Negus Roots.
> 
> He has since become very popular in the live scene and has released twelve solo albums working alongside Gold, his backup vocalist and co writer. Some of his most notable albums include _Harvest Time_, _Day to Day Living_ and _Them Never Know a Natty Dread_ were released in 1982. _Spread Out_ also released in 1982 commonly known now as _Laser Beam_ had many fan favorites.”[1]
> 
> ...


See next post.... :Cool:

----------


## Citizen X

“ I’ve GOT to reach the borderline, got to reach the borderline..
I just can’t stop, no I just can’t stop, I can’t stop to rest…

----------


## Citizen X

Bob Marley and the Wailers: Keep on moving: 1971: Lyrics and Video

 


  “*Lord*, I've got to keep on moving
Lord, I've got to get on down
Lord, I've got to keep on moving
Where I can't be found
*LAW*, they're coming after me

I've been accused for the killing
Lord knows I didn't do
For hangin' me, they are willing, yeah, yeah
And that's why I've got to get on through
Lord, they're coming after me (a-one more time)

(I say) Lord, I've got to keep on moving
Lord, I've got to get on down
Lord, I've got to keep on moving
Where I can't be found
Law, they're coming after me

(Now, listen) I've got two boys and a woman
They're just gonna suffer now
Lord, forgive me for not going back
But I'll be there anyhow
I'll be there anyhow (one more time)

(I say) Lord, I've got to keep on moving
Lord, I've got to get on down
Lord, I've got to keep on moving
Where I can't be found
Law, they're coming after me

_Now, maybe someday I'll find a piece of land
Somewhere not by near anyone_
Then I'll send for my love, love, love, love, sweet woman
And my two grown up son
My two grown up son (yeah, yeah)

(I say now) Lord I've got to keep on moving.”

  Album cover[1]
  Video sources[2]














 [1]Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Revolution. Accessed 15 May 2014

[2]Youtube. Accessed 15 May 2014

----------


## Citizen X

*Bob Marley and the Wailers: Stand Alone: 1971: Lyrics and Video


*





 “ We call ourselves the Wailing Wailers, cause we cry so much in our lives.” Bob Marley



“There you are, crying again
But your loveliness won't cover your shame
There you are, you're taking' true love
And while you're taking' true love, you given the blame

(How could I ...) Could I be so wrong
To think that we could get along?
Days I wasted with you, child
If I count there'll be a million or two
Now I stand alone through the memories
That haunts me, that haunt
_Yeah, and I walk alone through the rhapsodies
That taunts me, that taunts me, me_
There you are, crying' again
But your loveliness won't cover your shame
There you are, you're taking' true love
and while you're taking' true love, given the blame

(How could I ...) How could I be so wrong
To think that we could get along?
Days I wasted with you, child
If I count there'll be a million or two
Now I stand alone through the memories
That haunts me, that haunts (... me)
And I walk alone through the rhapsodies
That taunts me, that taunts me
Now, there you are, crying' again
But your loveliness won't cover your sham-ame, hey
There you are, you're taking' true lo-love
While you're taking' true lo-love, given the blame

(How could I ...) How could I ...”
Album cover[1]
Video Source[2]





 [1] Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Revolution. Accessed 17 May 2014

[2] Youtube

----------


## Citizen X

*Bob Marley and the Wailers: Fussing and Fighting: 1971: Lyrics and Video


*





  “Why's this fussing and a-fighting?
I wanna know, *Lord*, I wanna know
Why's this bumping and a-boring?
I wanna know, Lord, I wanna know now

_We should really love each other_ (love each other)
*In peace and harmony* (peace and harmony), ooh
_Instead, we're fussing and fighting_ (fussing and fighting)
And them workin' iniquity ( iniquity)

Why's this fussing and a-fighting?
I wanna know, Lord, I wanna know ( know), I wanna know now
Why's this cheating and backbiting?
(I wanna know ) I wanna know, oh, Lord, I wanna know now

(Stop your fussing and fighting, stop your fussing and fighting)

(Stop your fussing and fighting, stop your fussing and fighting)

We should really love each other (love each other)
In peace and harmony (peace and harmony)
Instead, instead, we're fussing and fighting (fussing and fighting)
Like we ain't supposed to be (... supposed to be), tell me man

Why's this fussing and a-fighting?
I wanna know, Lord, I wanna know, someone, please
Why's this ( bumping and ) bumping and boring?
(I wanna ) I wanna know (I wanna know), Lord, tell me now.”


  Album cover[1]
  Video source[2]

 [1] Wikipedia. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soul_Revolution. Accessed 18 May 2014

[2] Youtube

----------


## Citizen X

*Bob Marley and the Wailers: I shot the sheriff:1973: Lyrics and Video


*







“I shot the sheriff
But I didn't shoot no deputy, oh no! Oh!
I shot the sheriff
But I didn't shoot no deputy, ooh, ooh, oo-ooh.)
Yeah! All around in my home town,
They're tryin' to track me down;
They say they want to bring me in guilty
For the killing of a deputy,
For the life of a deputy.
But I say:

Oh, now, now. Oh!
(I shot the sheriff.) - the sheriff.
(But I swear it was in selfdefence.)
Oh, no! (Ooh, ooh, oo-oh) Yeah!
I say: I shot the sheriff - *Oh, Lord! -*
(And they say it is a capital offence.)
Yeah! (Ooh, ooh, oo-oh) Yeah!

Sheriff John Brown always hated me,
For what, I don't know:
Every time I plant a seed,
He said kill it before it grow -
He said kill them before they grow.
And so:

Read it in the news:
(I shot the sheriff.) *Oh, Lord!*
(But I swear it was in self-defence.)
Where was the deputy? (Oo-oo-oh)
I say: I shot the sheriff,
But I swear it was in self defence. (Oo-oh) Yeah!

Freedom came my way one day
And I started out of town, yeah!
All of a sudden I saw sheriff John Brown
Aiming to shoot me down,
So I shot - I shot - I shot him down and I say:
If I am guilty I will pay.

(I shot the sheriff,)
But I say (But I didn't shoot no deputy),
I didn't shoot no deputy (oh, no-oh), oh no!
(I shot the sheriff.) I did!
But I didn't shoot no deputy. Oh! (Oo-oo-ooh)

Reflexes had got the better of me
And what is to be must be:
Every day the bucket a-go a well,
One day the bottom a-go drop out,
One day the bottom a-go drop out.
I say:

I - I - I - I shot the sheriff.
Lord, I didn't shot the deputy. Yeah!
I - I (shot the sheriff) -
But I didn't shoot no deputy, yeah! No, yeah!”

Album cover[1]

 [1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burnin%...ilers_album%29. Accessed 18 May 2014

----------


## Citizen X

*Bob Marley and the Wailers: We and them: 1980: Lyrics and Video


*

*But* someone will have to pay for the innocent blood
That they shed every day, Oh, children, mark my word;
It's what the Bible says….”



Looking at the studio rehearsal to the polished product, I see a masterpiece, from a master of prose..


*Studio Rehearsal

*







“We no know how we and dem a-go work this out, oy!
We no know how we and dem a-go work it out.

_But someone will have to pay
For the innocent blood
That they shed every day,
Oh, children, mark my word;
It's what the Bible say, yeah! yeah!
_
Oh, we no know how we and dem a-go work this out;
We no know how we and dem a-go work it out.

But in the beginning Jah created everythin' (oo-oo-oo-oo-ooh),
He gave man dominion over all things.
_But now it's too late,
You see, men has lost their faith_(oo-oo-oo-oo-ooh), hey-ey-hey!
Eating up all the flesh from off the earth, eh!

We no know how we and dem a-go work this out (we no know);
We no know how we and dem a-go work this out (no, we don't know);
Dub-da-dub-da-dub!
Dub-a-dippidi-doop-de-doo!
Nim-a-nummany num-na-noo!
Num-a-nummana-num-da-nay!
Dippy-dippy-dippy: dip-de-dub-de-day!
Dip-a-dubbada-dub-da-day!

But I say: we no know how we and dem a-go work it out:
them a flesh and bone!
We no know how we and dem a-go work it out.

But we no have no friends
*In-a high society*, yea-a-eah!
*We no* have no friends;
_Oh, mark my identity_;
We no have no friends. Oh-oh! Yeah!

We no know how we and dem a-go work this out (no, we no know);
We no know how we and dem a-go work this out (we no know);
We no know how we and dem a-go work it out (no, we don't know).”



*Finished product

*





Album cover[1]

 [1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uprisin...ilers_album%29. Accessed 18 may 2014

----------


## Citizen X

*Chrissie Hynde: Angel of the morning: 1995: Lyrics and Video*[appearance on sitcom 'Friends,' 1995]







“There'll be no strings to bind your hands
Not if my love can't bind your heart
And there's no need to take a stand
For it was I who chose to start
I see no need to take me home
I'm old enough to face the dawn

Just call me angel of the morning, (angel)
Just touch my cheek before you leave me, baby
Just call me angel of the morning, (angel)
Then slowly turn away

_Maybe the sun's light will be dim
And it won't matter anyhow
If morning's echo says we've sinned
Well, it was what I wanted now
And if we're victims of the night
I won't be blinded by the light
_
Just call me angel of the morning, (angel)
Just touch my cheek before you leave me, baby
Just call me angel of the morning, (angel)
Then slowly turn away
I won't beg you to stay with me
Through the tears of the day, of the years
Baby, baby, baby
Just call me angel of the morning.”

----------


## Citizen X

*Juice Newton: Angel of the morning: 1981: Lyrics and Video

*








“There'll be no strings to bind your hands
Not if my love can't bind your heart
And there's no need to take a stand
For it was I who chose to start
I see no need to take me home
I'm old enough to face the dawn

Just call me angel of the morning, (angel)
Just touch my cheek before you leave me, baby
Just call me angel of the morning, (angel)
Then slowly turn away

_Maybe the sun's light will be dim
And it won't matter anyhow
If morning's echo says we've sinned
Well, it was what I wanted now
And if we're victims of the night
I won't be blinded by the light
_
Just call me angel of the morning, (angel)
Just touch my cheek before you leave me, baby
Just call me angel of the morning, (angel)
Then slowly turn away
I won't beg you to stay with me
Through the tears of the day, of the years
Baby, baby, baby
Just call me angel of the morning.”



Album cover[1]



 [1] Wikipedia. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Juice_%...ewton_album%29. Accesed 20 May 2014

----------

Blurock (09-Jun-14)

----------


## Citizen X

*Bob Marley and the Wailers:1977: The Heathen: Lyrics and Video

*








You’ve just got to love the ‘Heathen!’ A song of note with some charismatics words……The grassroots quit is” Rise up again fallen fighters; Rise and take your stance again.
Tis he who fight and run away, Live to fight another day…" 

now here you’ve simply got to understand the patois and it makes sense..



“De heathen back dey 'pon de wall!
De heathen back, yeah, 'pon de wall!
De heathen back dey 'pon de wall!
De heathen back, yeah, 'pon de wall!

Rise up fallen fighters;
Rise and take your stance again.
'Tis he who fight and run away
Live to fight another day.
With de heathen back dey 'pon de wall!
De heathen back, yeah, 'pon de wall!
De heathen back dey 'pon de wall!
De heathen back, yeah, 'pon de wall!

As a man sow, shall he reap
And I know that talk is cheap.
But the hotter the battle
A the sweeter Jah victory.
With de heathen back dey 'pon de wall!
De heathen back, yeah, 'pon de wall!
De heathen back dey 'pon de wall!
De heathen back, yeah, 'pon de wall!


De heathen back dey 'pon de wall!
De heathen back, yeah, 'pon de wall!
De heathen back dey 'pon de wall!
De heathen back, yeah, 'pon de wall!

Rise up, fallen fighters:
Rise and take your stance again.
'Tis he who fight and run away
Live to fight another day.
De heathen back dey 'pon de wall!
De heathen back, yeah, 'pon de wall!
De heathen back dey 'pon de wall!
De heathen back, yeah, 'pon de wall!
De heathen back dey 'pon de wall!
De heathen back, yeah, 'pon de wall!
De heathen back dey 'pon de wall!
De heathen back, yeah, 'pon de wall!
De heathen back dey 'pon de wall!
De heathen back, yeah, 'pon de wall!
De heathen back dey 'pon de wall!
De heathen back, yeah, 'pon de wall!” 
Album cover[1]


 [1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exodus_...ilers_album%29. Accessed 29 May 2014

----------


## Citizen X

*Steve Perry: Oh Sherry: 1984: Lyrics and Video


*







"You should've been gone
Knowing how I made you feel
And I should've been gone
After all your words of steel
Oh, I must've been a dreamer
And I must've been someone else
And we should've been over

Oh, Sherrie, our love
Holds on, holds on
Oh, Sherrie, our love
Holds on, holds on

Oh, I want to let go
You'll go on hurtin' me
You'd be better off alone
If I'm not who you thought I'd be

But you know that there's a fever
Oh, that you'll never find nowhere else
Can't you feel it burnin'
On-and-on

Oh, Sherrie, our love
Holds on, holds on
Oh, Sherrie, our love
Holds on, holds on
Oh, Sherrie


Oh, Sherrie

But I should've been gone
Long ago, far away
And you should've been gone
Now I know you'd lie
You'll stay

Oh, Sherrie, our love
Holds on, holds on
Oh, Sherrie, our love
Holds on, holds on

Oh, Sherrie, our love
Holds on, holds on

Hold on
Oh, Sherrie." 


Album cover[1]

 [1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oh_Sherrie. Accessed 8 June 2014

----------


## Citizen X

*The Pretenders: Back on the chain gang: 1982: Lyrics and Video


*







“I found a picture of you, oh oh oh oh 
What hijacked my world that night 
To a place in the past 
We've been cast out of? Oh oh oh oh 
Now we're back in the fight 
We're back on the train 
Oh, back on the chain gang

A circumstance beyond our control, oh oh oh oh 
The phone, the TV and the news of the world 
Got in the house like a pigeon from hell, oh oh oh oh 
Threw sand in our eyes and descended like flies 
Put us back on the train 
Oh, back on the chain gang

The powers that be 
That force us to live like we do 
Bring me to my knees 
When I see what they've done to you 
But I'll die as I stand here today 
Knowing that deep in my heart 
They'll fall to ruin one day 
For making us part

I found a picture of you, oh oh oh oh 
Those were the happiest days of my life 
Like a break in the battle was your part, oh oh oh oh 
In the wretched life of a lonely heart 
Now we're back on the train 
Oh, back on the chain gang.”

Album cover[1]

 [1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Back_on_the_Chain_Gang. Accessed 9 June 2014

----------


## Blurock

Been away, been busy...

This should keep you listening for a while. One of the very best guitarists in the world today.

----------

Citizen X (25-Jul-14)

----------


## Blurock

In the 60's there was a lot of experimentation with sounds and musical instruments. It was sometimes hard to play the covers if you did not have the right equipment.
Our first "special effects" number. You had to have an echo chamber to get the sound right. We were very excited when we managed the tech.

----------

Citizen X (22-Jun-14)

----------


## Blurock

Classic 90's. I think they just made up the words as they went along - it makes no sense at all.

----------


## Blurock

Is this the best guitar player in the world today? She even looks better than Eric Clapton or Marc Knopfler!

----------


## Citizen X

*The Verve: Bittersweet symphony: 1997: Video and Lyrics


*



*For V.. ” I’m not the type to tiptoe through the tulips, I would rather bulldoze through the bullshit.”*
'Cause it's a bittersweet symphony, this life..’









'Cause it's a bittersweet symphony, this life
Try to make ends meet
You're a slave to money then you die
I'll take you down the only road I've ever been down
You know the one that takes you to the places 
where all the veins meet yeah, 

No change, I can change
I can change, I can change
But I'm here in my mold
I am here in my mold
But I'm a million different people 
from one day to the next
I can't change my mold
No, no, no, no, no

Well I never pray
But tonight I'm on my knees yeah
*I need to hear some sounds that recognize the pain in me*, yeah
I let the melody shine, let it cleanse my mind, I feel free now
*But the airways are clean and there's nobody singing to me now
*
No change, I can change
I can change, I can change
But I'm here in my mold
I am here in my mold
And I'm a million different people
from one day to the next
I can't change my mold
No, no, no, no, no
I can't change
I can't change

'Cause it's a bittersweet symphony, this life
Try to make ends meet
Try to find some money then you die
I'll take you down the only road I've ever been down
You know the one that takes you to the places 
where all the things meet yeah 

You know I can change, I can change
I can change, I can change
But I'm here in my mold
I am here in my mold
And I'm a million different people
from one day to the next
I can't change my mold
No, no, no, no, no

I can't change my mold
no, no, no, no, no,
I can't change
Can't change my body,
no, no, no

I'll take you down the only road I've ever been down
I'll take you down the only road I've ever been down
Been down
Ever been down
Ever been down
Ever been down
Ever been down
Have you ever been down?
Have you've ever been down? 

Album cover[1]

 [1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bitter_Sweet_Symphony. Accessed 27 June 2014

----------

Blurock (21-Jul-14)

----------


## Blurock



----------

Citizen X (25-Jul-14)

----------


## cyppokagain

> 


Ja Sei Namorar - Tribalistas (Brasil)

[Caetano Veloso is also good if you search and listen to a few]

----------

Citizen X (25-Jul-14)

----------


## Citizen X

*The Beatles: Girl:1965: Lyrics and Video


*






“Is there anybody going to listen to my story
All about the girl who came to stay?
She's the kind of girl
You want so much it makes you sorry
Still you don't regret a single day
Ah, girl, girl, girl
When I think of all the times
I tried so hard to leave her
She will turn to me and start to cry
And she promises the earth to me
And I believe her
After all this time I don't know why
Ah, girl, girl, girl
She's the kind of girl who puts you down
When friends are there
You feel a fool
When you say she's looking good
She acts as if it's understood
She's cool, ooo, ooo, ooo
Girl, girl, girl
Was she told when she was young
That pain would lead to pleasure?
Did she understand it when they said
That a man must break his back
To earn his day of leisure?
Will she still believe it when he's dead?
Ah, girl, girl, girl
Ah, girl, girl, girl”
Album cover[1]
Video source[2]

 [1]Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Girl_%28Beatles_song%29. Accessed 25 July 2014


[2]Youtube:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVr_6kE1vio. Accessed 25 July 2014

----------


## Citizen X

*Rick Astley: Take me to your heart:1988: Lyrics and Video



*

If it’s a crime to LOVE bubble-gum pop, then I’, GUILTY :Thumbup: 






“Are we lovers
Or only just friends?
Come tomorrow
Will I be lonely again?
When you see me
Is it love in your eyes?
What you feeling
Deep down inside?
Do you think about me
(Think about me)
When I'm far away?
Do you dream about me?
(Dream about me)
Can I find a way
To make you want me?
(Make you want me)
The way I want you
'Cos I think I love you
(Think I love you)
Could you love me too?
Take me to your heart
Never let me go
If you knew what I'm feeling
You would not say no
Take me to your heart
Never let me go
For your love, for your love
Is all I need to know
Can you tell me
When you look at me
If you need me
In all honesty?
Because I'm certain
As sure as can be
I'd make you happy
Eternally
'Cos I think about you
(Think about you)
When you're far away
And I dream about you
(Dream about you)
Night and day
Can I make you want me
(Make you want me)
The way that I want you?
'Cos I think I love you
(Think I love you)
Could you love me too?
Take me to your heart
Never let me go
If you knew what I'm feeling
You would not say no
Take me to your heart
Never let me go
For your love, for your love
Is all I need to know
Take me to your heart
Never let me go
If you knew what I'm feeling
You would not say no
Take me to your heart
Never let me go
For your love, for your love
Is all I need to know
'Cos I think about you
(Think about you)
When you're far away
And I dream about you
(Dream about you)
Night and day
Can I make you want me
(Make you want me)
The way that I want you?
'Cos I think I love you
(Think I love you)
Could you love me too?
Take me to your heart
Never let me go
If you knew what I'm feeling
You would not say no
Take me to your heart
Never let me go
For your love, for your love
Is all I need to know.”
Album cover[1]





 [1] Wikipedia:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYuUAGXN0KM. Accessed 26 July 2014

----------


## Citizen X

> *Everything I own: Boy George: 1987
> *
> The 80s wouldnt have being the 80s without the music of Boy George and his contribution to bubble-gum pop. You cant have a proper appreciation of the 80s without including those that helped to create the ecstatic appeal of the 80s. *This song incorporated some of the rhythmic essentials of a reggae love song.*
> Owing more to the Ken Boothe version, the sweet reggae style was reminiscent of his earlier debut hit with Culture Club, "Do You Really Want to Hurt Me?".[1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *For MG*
> ...


For *MG*


  Album cover[1]

 [1]Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sold_%28album%29. Accessed 26 July 2014

----------


## Citizen X

*John Lennon: Mother: 1970: Lyrics and live Video


*


“your mamma!”


The legends were unafraid to express emotion in song…..


*“ This song is another song from one of those albums I made, since I left the rolling stones(lol), and a lot people thought it was just about my parents, but in fact, 99% of the parents who are alive are half dead.” John Lennon.”

*






“Mother, you had me but I never had you
I wanted you, you didn't want me
So I, I just got to tell you
Goodbye, goodbye
Father, you left me but I never left you
I needed you, you didn't need me
So I, I just got to tell you
Goodbye, goodbye
Children, don't do what I have done
I couldn't walk and I tried to run
So I, I just got to tell you
Goodbye, goodbye
Mama, don't go
Daddy, come home
Mama, don't go
Daddy, come home
Mama, don't go
Daddy, come home
Mama, don't go
Daddy, come home
Mama, don't go
Daddy, come home
Mama, don't go
Daddy, come home
Mama, don't go
Daddy, come home
Mama, don't go
Daddy, come home
Mama, don't go
Daddy, come home
Mama, don't go
Daddy, come home.”
Album cover[1]
Video source[2]





 [1]Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mother_...Lennon_song%29. Accessed 26 July 2014

[2]Youtube:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvFi0wvGrMw. Accessed 26 July 2014

----------

Blurock (27-Jul-14)

----------


## Blurock

Who can forget the Beatles? :Wink:

----------

Citizen X (27-Jul-14)

----------


## Citizen X

> Who can forget the Beatles?


Short answer: No one :Cool:

----------


## Citizen X

*The Beatles: She Loves you:1963: Lyrics and video


*






“She loves you, yeah yeah yeah
She loves you, yeah yeah yeah
She loves you, yeah yeah yeah yeah
You think you've lost your love
Well, I saw her yesterday
It's you she's thinking of
And she told me what to say
She says she loves you
And you know that can't be bad
Yes, she loves you
And you know you should be glad
She said you hurt her so
She almost lost her mind
But now she says she knows
You're not the hurting kind
She says she loves you
And you know that can't be bad
Yes, she loves you
And you know you should be glad, ooh!
She loves you, yeah yeah yeah
She loves you, yeah yeah yeah
With a love like that
You know you should be glad
You know it's up to you
I think it's only fair
Pride can hurt you too
Apologize to her
Because she loves you
And you know that can't be bad
She loves you
And you know you should be glad, ooh!
She loves you, yeah yeah yeah
She loves you, yeah yeah yeah
With a love like that
You know you should be glad
With a love like that
You know you should be glad
With a love like that
You know you should, be glad
Yeah yeah yeah.”


Album cover[1]
Video source[2]


 [1] Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/She_Loves_You. Accessed 27 July 2014


[2] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QoF-7VMMihA. Accessed 27 July 2014

----------

Blurock (27-Jul-14)

----------


## Citizen X

*The Beatles: Come together:1969: Lyrics and Live Video


*







“Here come old flattop
He come groovin' up slowly
He got joo-joo eyeball
He one holy roller
He got hair down to his knees
Got to be a joker
He just do what he please
He wear no shoeshine
He got toe jam football
He got monkey finger
He shoot Coca Cola
He say I know you, you know me
One thing I can tell you is
You got to be free
Come together, right now
Over me
He bag production
He got walrus gumboot
He got Ono sideboards
He one spinal cracker
He got feet down below his knees
Hold you in his armchair
*You can feel his disease*
Come together, right now
Over me
He roller coaster
He got early warning
He got muddy water
He one mojo filter
He say one and one and one is three
Got to be good looking
'Cause he's so hard to see
Come together, right now
Over me
Come together, yeah
Come together, yeah
Come together, yeah
Come together, yeah
Come together, yeah
Come together, yeah
Come together, yeah uh
Come together, yeah
Come together, yeah.”
Album cover[1]
Video source[2]


 [1]Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Come_Together. Accessed 27 July 2014

[2]Youtube:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HONxwhwmgU. Accessed 27 July 2014

----------

tec0 (27-Jul-14)

----------


## Citizen X

*Toto: Africa:1982: Lyrics and Video


*





“I hear the drums echoing tonight
But she hears only whispers of some quiet conversation
She's coming in the 12:30 flight
The moonlit wings reflect the stars that guide me towards salvation
I stopped an old man along the way
Hoping to find some old forgotten words or ancient melodies
He turned to me as if to say
"Hurry boy, it's waiting there for you!"
It's gonna take a lot to drag me away from you
There's nothing that a hundred men or more could ever do
I bless the rains down in Africa
Gonna take some time to do the things we never had
The wild dogs cry out in the night
As they grow restless longing for some solitary company
I know that I must do what's right
Sure as Kilimanjaro rises like Olympus above the Serengeti
*I seek to cure what's deep inside
Frightened of this thing that I've become*
It's gonna take a lot to drag me away from you
There's nothing that a hundred men or more could ever do
I bless the rains down in Africa
Gonna take some time to do the things we never had
Hurry boy, she's waiting there for you
It's gonna take a lot to drag me away from you
There's nothing that a hundred men or more could ever do
I bless the rains down in Africa, I bless the rains down in Africa
I bless the rains down in Africa, I bless the rains down in Africa
I bless the rains down in Africa
Gonna take some time to do the things we never had.”



Album cover[1]

Video source[2]





 [1]Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Africa_%28Toto_song%29. Accessed 26 July 2014

[2]Youtube:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTQbiNvZqaY. Accessed 26 July 2014

----------


## Citizen X

*Phil Fearson: What do I do? 1984: Lyrics and Video*

*For MG*




“What do I do if I wanna get through to you?
No matter how I try you always keep me waitin'
What do I do if I wanna get through to you?
No matter how I try you always keep me waitin'
Remember me, I'm the one you danced with
Remember how we danced so tight I could not let you go
I know it's been a long time, but I'm callin'
'Cause I've got to be with you (First you keep me waitin')
(Won't you let me know?) I've got to be with you
(Won't you let me know?)
I never told you that I loved you
'Cause I could never take for granted you would feel the same
Now I can't take the waiting any longer
I just got to let you know (First you keep me waitin')
(Won't you let me know?) Yes, I got to let you know
(Won't you let me know?)
What do I do if I wanna get through to you?
No matter how I try you always keep me waitin'
What do I do if I wanna get through to you?
No matter how I try you always keep me waitin'
I bet you've come to your conclusion
But now you're gonna take a little longer to recline
Eventhough you know just what you'll say
I guess that's just the way girls play (First you keep me waitin')
(Won't you let me know?) Yeah, that's just the way you play
(Won't you let me know?)
What do I do if I wanna get through to you?
No matter how I try you always keep me waitin'
What do I do if I wanna get through to you?
No matter how I try you always keep me waitin'
I would really like to believe that
If you want to spend some time with me
You may decide you love me too
Well, it must be worth the waiting
Or I would not be sitting here alone all night long
What do I do if I wanna get through to you?
No matter how I try you always keep me waitin'
What do I do if I wanna get through to you?
No matter how I try you always keep me waitin'
What do I do if I wanna get through to you?
No matter how I try, I'm always waiting for you
What do I do if I wanna get through to you?
No matter how I try, oh, why do I just keep on sitting here?
What do I do if I wanna get through to you?
Oh, yeah.”

Video Source

----------


## Blurock

RIP Johnny. Another great rocker gone...

----------

Citizen X (28-Jul-14)

----------


## Citizen X

*The Beach Boys: Surfing USA 1963: Lyrics and Video


*





“If everybody had an ocean
Across the U.S.A.
Then everybody'd be surfin'
Like California
You'd seem 'em wearing their baggies
Huarachi sandals too
A bushy bushy blond hairdo
Surfin' U.S.A.

You'd catch 'em surfin' at Del Mar
Ventura County line
Santa Cruz and Trestle
Australia's Narabine
All over Manhattan
And down Doheny Way

Everybody's gone surfin'
Surfin' U.S.A.

We'll all be planning out a route
We're gonna take real soon
We're waxing down our surfboards
We can't wait for June
We'll all be gone for the summer
We're on surfari to stay
Tell the teacher we're surfin'
Surfin' U.S.A.

Haggerty's and Swami's
Pacific Palisades
San Onofre and Sunset
Redondo Beach L.A.
All over La Jolla
At Waimea Bay

Everybody's gone surfin'
Surfin' U.S.A.

Everybody's gone surfin'
Surfin' U.S.A.

Everybody's gone surfin'
Surfin' U.S.A.”



Album cover[1]
Video source[2]

 [1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surfin%27_U.S.A. Accessed 28 July 2014

[2] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2s4slliAtQU. Accessed 28 July 2014

----------


## Citizen X

*The Beach Boys: I get around: 1964: Lyrics and Video

*





“Round round get around
I get around
Yeah
Get around round round I get around
I get around
Get around round round I get around
From town to town
Get around round round I get around
I'm a real cool head
Get around round round I get around
I'm makin' real good bread
I'm gettin' bugged driving up and down the same old strip
I gotta finda new place where the kids are hip
My buddies and me are getting real well known
Yeah, the bad guys know us and they leave us alone
I get around
Get around round round I get around
From town to town
Get around round round I get around
I'm a real cool head
Get around round round I get around
I'm makin' real good bread
Get around round round I get around
I get around
Round
Get around round round oooo
Wah wa ooo
Wah wa ooo
Wah wa ooo
We always take my car cause it's never been beat
And we've never missed yet with the girls we meet
None of the guys go steady cause it wouldn't be right
To leave their best girl home now on Saturday night
I get around
Get around round round I get around
From town to town
Get around round round I get around
I'm a real cool head
Get around round round I get around
I'm makin' real good bread
Get around round round I get around
I get around
Round
Ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah
Round round get around
I get around
Yeah
Get around round round I get around
Get around round round I get around
Wah wa ooo
Get around round round I get around
Oooo ooo ooo
Get around round round I get around
Ahh ooo ooo
Get around round round I get around
Ahh ooo ooo
Get around round round I get around
Ahh ooo ooo.”



Album cover[1]
Video source[2]

 [1]Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Get_Around. Accessed 1 August 2014


[2]Youtube:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDIBMaCTwFw. Accessed 1 August 2014

----------


## Citizen X

*John Lennon: Watching the wheels:1981[posthumous]: Lyrics and Video 


*


For *“Falstaff,”* our respective destinies draw near….









*“People say I'm crazy*
_Doing what I'm doing_
Well, they give me all kinds of warnings
To save me from ruin

When I say that I'm okay
Well, they look at me kinda strange
Surely you're not happy now
You no longer play the game
People say I'm lazy
Dreaming my life away
Well, they give me all kinds of advice
Designed to enlighten me
Well I tell them that I'm doing fine
Watching shadows on the wall
*Don't you miss the big time, boy?
You're no longer on the ball*
I'm just sitting here
Watching the wheels go round and round
I really love to watch them roll
No longer riding on the merry-go-round
*I just had to let it go*
*Ah, people asking questions
Lost in confusion
Well, I tell them, there's no problem
Only solutions*
*Well, they shake their heads
And they look at me as if I've lost my mind
I tell them, there's no hurry
I, I'm just sitting here doing time*
I'm just sitting here
Watching the wheels go round and round
I really love to watch them roll
No longer riding on the merry-go-round
I just had to let it go
I just had to let it go
I just had to let it go.”
Album cover[1]






 [1]Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Watching_the_Wheels. Accessed 1 August 2014

----------


## Blurock

the words are still relevant today...

JOE SOUTH "Games People Play"

Oh the games people play now
Every night and every day now
Never meaning what they say now
Never saying what they mean
And they wile away the hours
In their ivory towers
Till they're covered up with flowers
In the back of a black limousine
[Chorus:]
La-da da da da da da da
La-da da da da da de
Talking 'bout you and me
And the games people play
Oh we make one another cry
Break a heart then we say goodbye
Cross our hearts and we hope to die
That the other was to blame
Neither one will give in
So we gaze at our eight by ten
Thinking 'bout the things that might have been
It's a dirty rotten shame
[Chorus]
People walking up to you
Singing glory hallelulia
And they're tryin to sock it to you
In the name of the Lord
They're gonna teach you how to meditate
Read your horoscope, cheat your faith
And further more to hell with hate
Come on and get on board
[Chorus]
Look around tell me what you see
What's happening to you and me
God grant me the serenity
To remember who I am
Cause you've given up your sanity
For your pride and your vanity
Turns you sad on humanity
And you don't give a da da da da da

----------


## AndyD

So, if *old* school music is cool as the thread title suggests, what's the thoughts on *new* school music.

Here's some to listen to whilst you're mulling over your thoughts;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jofNR_WkoCE

*"The Fox" by Ylvis*

Dog goes woof, cat goes meow.
Bird goes tweet, and mouse goes squeak.
Cow goes moo. Frog goes croak, and the elephant goes toot.
Ducks say quack and fish go blub, and the seal goes OW OW OW.
But there's one sound that no one knows...
WHAT DOES THE FOX SAY?

Ring-ding-ding-ding-dingeringeding!
Gering-ding-ding-ding-dingeringeding!
Gering-ding-ding-ding-dingeringeding!
WHAT THE FOX SAY?
Wa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pow!
Wa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pow!
Wa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pow!
WHAT THE FOX SAY?
Hatee-hatee-hatee-ho!
Hatee-hatee-hatee-ho!
Hatee-hatee-hatee-ho!
WHAT THE FOX SAY?
Joff-tchoff-tchoff-tchoffo-tchoffo-tchoff!
Joff-tchoff-tchoff-tchoffo-tchoffo-tchoff!
Joff-tchoff-tchoff-tchoffo-tchoffo-tchoff!
WHAT THE FOX SAY?

Big blue eyes, pointy nose, chasing mice, and digging holes.
Tiny paws, up the hill, suddenly you're standing still.
Your fur is red, so beautiful, like an angel in disguise.
But if you meet a friendly horse, will you communicate by mo-o-o-o-orse, mo-o-o-o-orse, mo-o-o-o-orse?
How will you speak to that h-o-o-orse, h-o-o-orse, h-o-o-orse?
WHAT DOES THE FOX SAY?!

Jacha-chacha-chacha-chow!
Jacha-chacha-chacha-chow!
Jacha-chacha-chacha-chow!
WHAT THE FOX SAY?
Fraka-kaka-kaka-kaka-kow!
Fraka-kaka-kaka-kaka-kow!
Fraka-kaka-kaka-kaka-kow!
WHAT THE FOX SAY?
A-hee-ahee ha-hee!
A-hee-ahee ha-hee!
A-hee-ahee ha-hee!
WHAT THE FOX SAY?
A-oo-oo-oo-ooo!
Woo-oo-oo-ooo!
WHAT DOES THE FOX SAY?!

The secret of the fox, ancient mystery.
Somewhere deep in the woods, I know you're hiding.
What is your sound? Will we ever know?
Will always be a mystery what do you say?

You're my guardian angel hiding in the woods.
What is your sound? (A-bubu-duh-bubu-dwee-dum a-bubu-duh-bubu-dwee-dum)
Will we ever know? (A-bubu-duh-bubu-dwee-dum)
I want to, I want to, I want to know! (A-bubu-duh-bubu-dwee-dum)
(Bay-buh-day bum-bum bay-dum)

----------

Citizen X (02-Aug-14)

----------


## AndyD

I haven't been on this thread for a while and I just had a skim back at what's been posted. I see you sneaky buggers had a Lennon/McCartney revival in my absence.

I was thinking which Beatles songs I would have chosen. I was never a big Beatles fan as such in my youth but many of their tracks were very relevant to me in many ways, I lost my virginity to a Beatles track and I spent a month in hospital recovering from a motorcycle accident with nothing to listen to except a C90 cassette tap of mixed Beatles tracks. Anyway I guess the Beatles track that actually had the biggest impact on my life isactually really a McCartney track called Blackbird. This track was possibly the reason I never became all I could have been, I heard it and I was immediately hooked by it, it was the sole reason I took up learning classical guitar and if I include all the time that the guitar playing cost me it literally cost me years of my life.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXYxx96d2j8

"Blackbird"

Blackbird singing in the dead of night
Take these broken wings and learn to fly
All your life
You were only waiting for this moment to arise.

Blackbird singing in the dead of night
Take these sunken eyes and learn to see
All your life
You were only waiting for this moment to be free.

Blackbird fly Blackbird fly
Into the light of the dark black night.

Blackbird fly Blackbird fly
Into the light of the dark black night.

Blackbird singing in the dead of night
Take these broken wings and learn to fly
All your life
You were only waiting for this moment to arise
You were only waiting for this moment to arise
You were only waiting for this moment to arise.

----------

Blurock (02-Aug-14), Citizen X (02-Aug-14)

----------


## Blurock

> Anyway I guess the Beatles track that actually had the biggest impact on my life is actually really a McCartney track called Blackbird. This track was possibly the reason I never became all I could have been, I heard it and I was immediately hooked by it, it was the sole reason I took up learning classical guitar and if I include all the time that the guitar playing cost me it literally cost me years of my life.


The White album also influenced my music. I bet you never regret playing classical guitar. I can even stay without food as long as I have good music.

----------

AndyD (02-Aug-14)

----------


## AndyD

Nah, I don't regret learning the Classical guitar. It might have been a time thief but it was something I enjoyed. 

I only have one guitar nowadays and it the first guitar I ever bought. It was a cheap Yamaha which was nothing special in it's day, I spent almost a month playing every single guitar in every single music shop within about 30 miles of my house (in the days when shops actually had things in them to chose from). Hundreds of guitars and literally a month later I made my choice. It was almost the cheapest guitar I'd tried out but its tone was something out of the ordinary and over years of abuse for some reason it just sounded better and better as time went on. As I got to be a more competant guitarist I bought what were supposedly better and more exotic instruments but I always kept the old Yamaha. I even used in in some of the concerts I played and it held its own against other guitars that were hundreds of times more expensive, it raised a few eyebrows when I use to produce it from a hard case that was worth more than the guitar itself but the same people with their noses in the air would stand open mouthed when they heard it being played.  

I spent several intensive years of learning to play, I did all the exams and eventually I played in bands as well as a classical concerts. I did some session musicianing for a TV station and I even took on a few pupils. After that I travelled for a few years on and off and although I had a university degree it was guitar playing that funded my travels on a casual basis not my degree. Almost everywhere I went and stayed for more than a few days I got casual work in restaurants, clubs, bars and even at weddings playing classical guitar. It was a great way of meeting people and not just in first world places like Europe and the US but equally in places you wouldn't imagine like the poorest places in North Africa and the most militarised places in Central America. Take it from me if you ever want to get through a war zone without getting shot at just carry a guitar on your back, it works every time  :Smile: .

----------

Blurock (02-Aug-14), Citizen X (22-Dec-14), Dave A (03-Aug-14)

----------


## Blurock

> Take it from me if you ever want to get through a war zone without getting shot at just carry a guitar on your back, it works every time .


You said it Bru! Love makes the world go round, music makes it a pleasure.

----------

Citizen X (06-Sep-14)

----------


## Blurock

> Nah, I don't regret learning the Classical guitar. It might have been a time thief but it was something I enjoyed. 
> 
> I only have one guitar nowadays and it the first guitar I ever bought. It was a cheap Yamaha which was nothing special in it's day, I spent almost a month playing every single guitar in every single music shop within about 30 miles of my house (in the days when shops actually had things in them to chose from). Hundreds of guitars and literally a month later I made my choice. It was almost the cheapest guitar I'd tried out but its tone was something out of the ordinary and over years of abuse for some reason it just sounded better and better as time went on. As I got to be a more competent guitarist I bought what were supposedly better and more exotic instruments but I always kept the old Yamaha.


Those Yamaha's were not bad at all. A guitar is truly a special (although imperfect) instrument. I've also had a number of guitars over the years, but now have only my old 12 string Morris acoustic which I bought second hand for R30. It just has the perfect fit and touch and although I've never been the world's greatest guitarist, it makes even me sound presentable. I've never had that relationship with my clarinet.

Sadly, I've never had any formal training on guitar and gave up on classical piano as I was just interested to play in a rock band. I admire guys who play classical guitar and think they are the greatest! Here's one from the Master and the father of modern classical guitar.

----------


## Citizen X

*Pink Floyd: Comfortably numb:1979:Lyrics and Video

*




“Hello,
Is there anybody in there?
Just nod if you can hear me.
Is there anyone at home?

Come on now
I hear you're feeling down
Well, I can ease your pain
And get you on your feet again

Relax
I'll need some information first
Just the basic facts
Can you show me where it hurts?

There is no pain, you are receding
A distant ship smoke on the horizon
You are only coming through in waves
Your lips move but I can't hear what you're saying
When I was a child I had a fever
My hands felt just like two balloons
Now I've got that feeling once again
I can't explain, you would not understand
This is not how I am
I have become comfortably numb

I have become comfortably numb

O.K.
Just a little pin prick
There'll be no more aaaaaaaah!
But you may feel a little sick

Can you stand up?
I do believe it's working, good
That'll keep you going through the show
Come on, it's time to go.

There is no pain you are receding
A distant ship smoke on the horizon
You are only coming through in waves
Your lips move but I can't hear what you're saying
When I was a child
I caught a fleeting glimpse
Out of the corner of my eye
I turned to look but it was gone
I cannot put my finger on it now
The child is grown
The dream is gone
I have become comfortably numb.”

  Album cover[1]
  Video source[2]

 [1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pink_Fl...80%93_The_Wall. Accessed 21 August 2014

[2] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pl9dc5FhFYU. Accessed 21 August 2014

----------


## Citizen X

*Pink Floyd: The Final Cut: 1983: Lyrics and Video

*





“Through the fish-eyed lens of tear stained eyes 
I can barely define the shape of this moment in time 
And far from flying high in clear blue skies 
I'm spiralling down to the hole in the ground where I hide. 

If you negotiate the minefield in the drive 
And beat the dogs and cheat the cold electronic eyes 
And if you make it past the shotgun in the hall, 
Dial the combination, open the priest-hole 
And if I'm in I'll tell you what's behind the wall. 

There's a kid who had a big hallucination 
Making love to girls in magazines. 
He wonders if you're sleeping with your new found faith. 
Could anybody love him 
Or is it just a crazy dream? 

And if I show you my dark side 
Will you still hold me tonight? 
And if I open my heart to you 
And show you my weak side 
What would you do? 
Would you sell your story to Rolling Stone? 
Would you take the children away 
And leave me alone? 
And smile in reassurance 
As you whisper down the phone? 
Would you send me packing? 
Or would you take me home? 

Thought I oughta bare my naked feelings, 
Thought I oughta tear the curtain down. 
I held the blade in trembling hands 
Prepared to make it but just then the phone rang 
_I never had the nerve to make the final cut_.” 

Album cover[1]

Video source[2]

 [1] Wikipedia: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvARL0Hzcoo. Accessed 21 August 2014

[2] Youtube:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvARL0Hzcoo. Accessed 21 August 2014

----------


## Citizen X

*Depeche Mode: Blasphermous Rumours:1984: Lyrics and Video*



I most certainly *don’t*  think that ‘God’s got a sick sense of humour,’ but I can understand the frustration that my fellow human beings feel when life doesn’t treat them kindly…
“Hope deferred makes the heart sick,but a longing fulfilled is a tree of life.” Proverbs 13:12
I like this song because of certain lyrics in it and the sombre feeling it ignites in one. For instance 
“Summer's day
As she passed away
Birds were singing
In the summer sky
Then came the rain
And once again
A tear fell
From her mother's eye”




“Girl of 16
Whole life ahead of her
Slashed her wrists
Bored with life
Didn't succeed
Thank the lord
For small mercies

Fighting back the tears
Mother reads the note again
16 candles burn in her mind
She takes the blame
It's always the same
She goes down on her knees
And prays

I don't want to start
Any blasphemous rumours
But I think that God's
Got a sick sense of humour
And when I die
I expect to find Him laughing

Girl of 18
Fell in love with everything
Found new life
In Jesus Christ
Hit by a car
Ended up
On a life support machine

Summer's day
As she passed away
Birds were singing
In the summer sky
Then came the rain
And once again
A tear fell
From her mother's eye”

Album cover[1]
Video source[2]

 [1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blasphe...urs_/_Somebody. Accessed  22 August 2014

[2] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZRGPg5laDU. Accessed 22 August 2014

----------


## Citizen X

*For Miss J(with her consent)

*

  The power of the forum..it connects people.



  There’s this exceptionally stunning lady, both body and mind, just a friend, who’s into Kurt Darren. She would have liked me to  have posted Kurt Darren’s *‘Laat die klokke lui,’* unfortunately I can’t find the video nor can I find the lyrics. Needless to say, I simply have to dedicate a song of Kurt Darren to Miss J..



_It’s tragic that I can’t find a song on the net of one of our South African sons.._


  All things equal, I’ll dedicate this song of Kurt Darren to Miss J

*Kurt Darren: Los lappie
*






  “O, ek wil huistoe gaan, na mamma toe.
Die rivier is vol, my trane rol.
'n Bokkie wat vanaand, by my wil lê.
Sy kan maar lê, ek is 'n loslappie. Loslappie

O, ek wil huistoe gaan, na mamma toe.
Die rivier is vol, my trane rol.
'n Bokkie wat vanaand, by my wil lê.
Sy kan maar lê, ek is 'n loslappie.

Ek wens ek het vlerke soos 'n arend.
Dan vlieg ek maar verewig oor die see.
Dan vlieg ek na die arms van my moeder.
En daar sal ek bly tot die dood.

O, ek wil huistoe gaan, na mamma toe.
Die rivier is vol, my trane rol.
'n Bokkie wat vanaand by my wil lê.
Sy kan maar lê, ek is 'n loslappie. Loslappie

O, ek wil huistoe gaan, na mamma toe.
Die rivier is vol, my trane rol.
'n Bokkie wat vanaand, by my wil lê.
Sy kan maar lê, ek is 'n loslappie. Loslappie

Ek wens ek het vlerke soos 'n engeltjie.
Dan vlieg ek deur die tronk se tralies heen.
Dan vlieg ek na die arms van my moeder.
En daar sal ek bly tot die dood.

O, ek wil huistoe gaan, na mamma toe.
Die rivier is vol, my trane rol.
'n Bokkie wat vanaand, by my wil lê.
Sy kan maar lê, ek is 'n loslappie. Loslappie

O, ek wil huistoe gaan, na mamma toe.
Die rivier is vol, my trane rol.
'n Bokkie wat vanaand, by my wil lê.
Sy kan maar lê, ek is 'n loslappie. Loslappie

Instrumentaal.

Ek is 'n loslappie
Loslappie

O, ek wil huistoe gaan, na mamma toe.
Die rivier is vol, my trane rol.
'n Bokkie wat vanaand, by my wil lê.
Sy kan maar lê, ek is 'n loslappie. Loslappie

O, ek wil huistoe gaan, na mamma toe.
Die rivier is vol, my trane rol.
'n Bokkie wat vanaand, by my wil lê.
Sy kan maar lê, ek is 'n loslappie. Loslappie

O, ek wil huistoe gaan, na mamma toe.
Die rivier is vol, my trane rol.
'n Bokkie wat vanaand, by my wil lê.
Sy kan maar lê, ek is 'n loslappie. Loslappie

'n Bokkie wat vanaand, by my wil lê.
Sy kan maar lê, ek is 'n loslappie.”

----------


## Citizen X

*Goo Goo Doll: Iris:1998” Lyrics and Video

*



*A special dedication* from Mr *D M* to *Miss V*…” “ What God has put together, let no man take apart”






“And I'd give up forever to touch you
'Cause I know that you feel me somehow
You're the closest to heaven that I'll ever be
And I don't wanna go home right now

And all I can taste is this moment
And all I can breathe is your life
When sooner or later it's over
I just don't wanna miss you tonight

And I don't want the world to see me
'Cause I don't think that they'd understand
When everything's made to be broken
I just want you to know who I am

And you can't fight the tears that ain't coming
Or the moment of truth in your lies
When everything feels like the movies
Yeah, you bleed just to know you're alive

And I don't want the world to see me
'Cause I don't think that they'd understand
When everything's made to be broken
I just want you to know who I am

And I don't want the world to see me
'Cause I don't think that they'd understand
When everything's made to be broken
I just want you to know who I am

And I don't want the world to see me
'Cause I don't think that they'd understand
When everything's made to be broken
I just want you to know who I am

*I just want you to know who I am
I just want you to know who I am
I just want you to know who I am :*

Album Cover[1]
Video source[2]

 [1] Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iris_%2..._Dolls_song%29. Accessed 5 September 2014


[2] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdYWuo9OFAw. Accessed 5 September 2014

----------


## Citizen X

*Pink Floyd:The Trial:1979:Lyrics and Video:1979


*

*I had a unique opportunity with this thread to revisit songs of my youth. Almost all of them have embedded memories.*

*This will be my final(maneo) post on this thread ‘old school music is cool**.’ Please feel free to post your favourite old school classics.*


*"*The Trial" is the fulcrum on which Pink's mental state balances. In the song, Pink is charged with "showing feelings...of an almost human nature". _This means that Pink has committed a crime against himself by actually attempting to interact with his fellow human beings_.*”*[1]




“Good morning Worm your honour
The crown will plainly show
*The prisoner who now stands before you
Was caught red handed showing feelings
Showing feelings of an almost human nature
This will not do!*

*CALL THE SCHOOLMASTER
*
I always said he'd come to no good
In the end your honour
If they'd let me have my way I could
Have flayed him into shape
But my hands were tied
_The bleeding hearts and artists
Let him get away with murder_
Let me hammer him today

Crazy toys in the attic I am crazy
Truly gone fishing
They must have taken my marbles away
Crazy toys in the attic he is crazy

*CALL THE WIFE*

You little shit, you're in it now
I hope they throw away the key
You should talked to me more often
Than you did, but no you had to
Go your own way. Have you broken any homes up lately?

"Just five minutes Worm your honour him and me alone"

Baaaaaabe
Come to mother baby let me hold you in my arms
M'Lord I never wanted him to get in any trouble
Why'd he ever have to leave me
Worm your honour let me take him home

Crazy over the rainbow I am crazy
Bars in the window
*There must have been a door there in the wall*
When I came in
Crazy over the rainbow he is crazy


*The evidence before the court is
Incontrovertible, there's no need for
The jury to retire
In all my years of judging
I have never heard before of
Some one more deserving
The full penalty of law
The way you made them suffer
Your exquisite wife and mother
Fills me with an urge to defecate*
Since my friend you have revealed your deepest fear
I sentence you to be exposed before your peers

Tear down the wall” 

Album cover[2]
Video source[3]

*THE END*
 [1]Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Trial_%28song%29. Accessed 5 September 2014

[2]Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pink_Fl...80%93_The_Wall. Accessed 5 September 2014

[3]Youtube:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCMHmDnfD6I. Accessed 5 September 2014

----------

tec0 (07-Sep-14)

----------


## tec0

Young Lust 

“I am just a new boy
A stranger in this town
Where are all the good times

Who's gonna show this stranger around?
Ooooooooh I need a dirty woman
Ooooooooh I need a dirty girl
Will some woman in this desert land

Make me feel like a real man
Take this rock and roll refugee

Oooh Babe set me free

Ooooooooh I need a dirty woman

Ooooooooh I need a dirty girl.

Ooooooooh I need a dirty woman

Ooooooooh I need a dirty girl.”

----------

Citizen X (08-Sep-14)

----------


## tec0

Outside the Wall 

All alone, or in two's,
The ones who really love you
Walk up and down outside the wall.

Some hand in hand
And some gathered together in bands.
The bleeding hearts and artists

Make their stand.

And when they've given you their all
Some stagger and fall, after all it's not easy
Banging your heart against some mad bugger's wall.



Isn't this where....

----------

Citizen X (08-Sep-14)

----------


## Blurock

Eric Burton has always been a favourite.
This is the first song I performed on stage with a band. 

torch://music/#!search/to%20love%20somebody

----------


## Blurock

Almost got electrocuted one stormy night while practicing this number.
My friends thought that I had at last developed a stage act of my own...

Freedom's Children was so far ahead of their time. They could have been the new Beatles with a little bit of luck and more exposure.
This is from the album Astra which was the first rock opera ever written. Turn up the volume...

----------


## JohnV

Old school songs are cool. I enjoy Metallica, Iron Maiden, KISS, Van Halen, Bob Marley, Lionel Richie and the Beatles

----------


## JohnV

*NB* 9/09/14






> Help, I need somebody
> Help, not just anybody
> Help, you know I need someone
> Help!
> When I was younger, so much younger than today
> I never needed anybody's help in any way
> But now these days are gone I'm not so self-assured
> Now I find I've changed my life and opened up the doors
> Help me if you can, I'm feeling down
> ...

----------


## JohnV

I was trying to include a video in my previous message[still finding my way around TheForumSA. I believe that we allowed to dedicate songs in this section that mean something to an individual.

Someone who has a thing for Beatles  memorabilia, such as Beatles bags assisted me.

So this is for *NB*






> Help, I need somebody
> Help, not just anybody
> Help, you know I need someone
> Help!
> When I was younger, so much younger than today
> I never needed anybody's help in any way
> But now these days are gone I'm not so self-assured
> Now I find I've changed my life and opened up the doors
> Help me if you can, I'm feeling down
> ...

----------

Blurock (27-Sep-14)

----------


## rfnel

I was watching an episode of the Simpsons yesterday, and jazz was one of the plot points.  A bit of random browsing afterwards led me to this.  Truly excellent stuff.

----------

Blurock (28-Sep-14), Citizen X (27-Sep-14)

----------


## JohnV

Bob Dylan  Subterranean Homesick Blues




> Johny's in the basement
> Mixing up the medicine
> I'm on the pavement
> Thinking about the government
> The man in the trench coat
> Badge out, laid off
> Says he's got a bad cough
> Wants to get it paid off
> Look out kid
> ...

----------


## Blurock

Bob Dylan has to be among the best songwriters of our age. Unfortunately, the art of songwriting is dying as modern lyrics consist mainly of repeated grunts, shouts, swearing and Ye Baby. No imagination and no artistic ability at all. The so-called artists write two lines that they overheard someone else mumble on the bus and then think they have written a song.

Here is a number made famous by Jimi Hendrix and was recorded by just about anyone who can play a guitar. Who else could write poetry like this? Enjoy.

----------


## Blurock

For those of us who may not enjoy Rock Music & Blues (What! Really?) here is a gospel version of the same song taken from the album "Dylan's Gospel".

----------


## Eric76

> Bob Dylan has to be among the best songwriters of our age. Unfortunately, the art of songwriting is dying as modern lyrics consist mainly of repeated grunts, shouts, swearing and Ye Baby. No imagination and no artistic ability at all. The so-called artists write two lines that they overheard someone else mumble on the bus and then think they have written a song.
> 
> Here is a number made famous by Jimi Hendrix and was recorded by just about anyone who can play a guitar. Who else could write poetry like this? Enjoy.


Fully agreed. I'm a huge Bob Dylan Fan and I'm in my twenties. I still remember importing his "Highway 61 Revisited" album through Musica when I was 17 because no other music store had it. I've got just about every cd and unofficial bootleg with Dylan's name on. 

Here's a great live set from 1975 (Oh Sister & Simple Twist of Fate)

----------

Citizen X (29-Sep-14)

----------


## Blurock

Welcome to all the new guys on this thread! Enjoy! :Cool:

----------


## KCS

This is my first post on this forum, apologies for not having introduced myself. I am a huge fan of blues and rock music, so really enjoyed reading this thread. When I was a student in the 80’s I received my music education by listening to the Rock Professor, Chris Prior. I remember sitting with pen and paper writing down song and album names. I still have those notes and have not managed to track down all the music, although it has become easier now that we have the Internet.

Then, a few years ago I was bored and scanning the radio waves, and suddenly heard a familiar voice! It was him, playing his music! Every Thursday on Radio Today 1485 AM or DSTV audio channel 869. I have hardly missed a show since, and still write down the details with the intention of finding the music and purchasing it.

It is well worth a listen if you haven’t discovered it yet. 

Cheers

KC

----------

Blurock (30-Sep-14), Citizen X (30-Sep-14)

----------


## Blurock

KCS, seeing that you like Blues & Rock, this one's for you. Love the music, love the girl. You will not find any better.

----------


## Blurock

...and the absolute master! RIP.

----------


## KCS

> KCS, seeing that you like Blues & Rock, this one's for you. Love the music, love the girl. You will not find any better.


Ooh, that is really nice! Have you come across Carolyn Wonderland?

----------

Blurock (01-Oct-14), JohnV (11-Oct-14)

----------


## Blurock

I'm in the mood for love...

----------

JohnV (11-Oct-14)

----------


## Eric76



----------

JohnV (11-Oct-14)

----------


## Blurock

The Durban International Blues Festival will again be held at Wilson's Wharf at the harbour from 14 - 19 October.

http://www.durbanbluesfestival.co.za/# 

Donna Herula is one of the international artists that will be performing on Friday Oct 17.

----------

JohnV (11-Oct-14)

----------


## Blurock

Stevie Ray Vaughan - one of the greatest Rock/Blues guitarists ever.

For today only from 11:30AM to 7:30PM PDT, The GRAMMY Museum in Los Angeles is offering free admission to its exhibits in honor of SRV's birthday. More info below.

http://www.srvofficial.com/us/news/s...october-3-2014

----------


## Blurock

LATEST NEWS
Stevie Ray Vaughan Nominated For Rock And Roll Hall Of Fame - Vote For SRV!
Stevie Ray Vaughan has been nominated for the 2015 Rock and Roll Hall of Fame. Please cast your vote for SRV at RockHall.com.  The top five artists, as selected by the public, will comprise a fans’ ballot that will be tallied along with the other ballots to choose the 2015 inductees. SRV's nomination does not include Double Trouble.

----------


## JohnV

John Lennon How







> How can I go forward when I don't know which way I'm facing?
> How can I go forward when I don't know which way to turn?
> How can I go forward into something I'm not sure of?
> Oh no, oh no
> How can I have feeling when I don't know if it's a feeling?
> How can I feel something if I just don't know how to feel?
> How can I have feelings when my feelings have always been denied?
> Oh no, oh no
> You know life can be long
> ...

----------


## JohnV

Bob Dylan ‘Visions of Johanna’







> Ain't it just like the night to play tricks when you're tryin' to be so quiet ? 
> We sit here stranded, though we're all doing our best to deny it
> And Louise holds a handfull of rain, tempting you to defy it
> Lights flicker from the opposite loft
> In this room the heat pipes just cough
> The country music station plays soft
> But there's nothing really nothing to turn of
> Just Louise and her lover so entwined
> And these visions of Johanna that conquer my mind.
> ...


Ain't it just like the night to play tricks when you're tryin' to be so quiet ? 
We sit here stranded, though we're all doing our best to deny it
And Louise holds a handfull of rain, tempting you to defy it
Lights flicker from the opposite loft
In this room the heat pipes just cough
The country music station plays soft
But there's nothing really nothing to turn of
Just Louise and her lover so entwined
And these visions of Johanna that conquer my mind.

In the empty lot where the ladies play blindman's bluff with the key chain
And the all-night girls they whisper of escapades out on the D-train
We can hear the night watcman click his flashlight
Ask himself if it's him or them that's really insane
Louise she's all right she's just near
She's delicate and seems like the mirror
But she just makes it all too concise and too clear
That Johanna's not here
The ghost of electricity howls in the bones of her face
Where these visions of Johanna have now taken my place.

Now, little boy lost, he takes himself so seriously
He brags of his misery, he likes to live dangerously
And when bringing her name up
He speaks of a farewell kiss to me
He's sure got a lotta gall to be so useless and all
Muttering small talk at the wall while I'm in the hall
Oh, how can I explain ?
It's so hard to get on
And these visions of Johanna they kept me up past the dawn.

Inside the museums, Infinity goes up on trial
Voices echo this is what salvation must be like after a while
But Mona Lisa musta had the highway blues
You can tell by the way she smiles
See the primitive wallflower freeze
When the jelly-faced women all sneeze
Hear the one with the mustache say, "Jeeze
I can't find my knees"
Oh, jewels and binoculars hang from the head of the mule
But these visions of Johanna, they make it all seem so cruel.

The peddler now speaks to the countess who's pretending to care for him
Saying, "Name me someone that's not a parasite and I'll go out and say a prayer for him"
But like Louise always says
"Ya can't look at much, can ya man "

As she, herself prepares for him
And Madonna, she still has not showed
We see this empty cage now corrode
Where her cape of the stage once had flowed
The fiddler, he now steps to the road
He writes everything's been returned which was owed
On the back of the fish truck that loads
While my conscience explodes
The harmonicas play the skeleton keys and the rain
And these visions of Johanna are now all that remain.

----------


## JohnV

Bob Dylan ‘It's Alright, Ma I'm Only Bleeding’









> Darkness at the break of noon
> Shadows even the silver spoon
> The handmade blade, the child's balloon
> Eclipses both the sun and moon
> To understand you know too soon
> There is no sense in trying.
> 
> Pointed threats, they bluff with scorn
> Suicide remarks are torn
> ...

----------


## JohnV

Roger Waters and Sinad O Connor ‘Mother’







> Mother do you think they'll drop the bomb
> Mother do you think they'll like this song
> Mother do you think they'll try to break my balls
> Mother should I build the wall
> Mother should I run for President
> Mother should I trust the government
> Momma will they put me in the firing line
> Is it just a waste of time
> Hush now baby, baby don't you cry
> ...

----------


## JohnV

Bob Dylan and Nora Jones ‘I shall be released’




> With its simple, evocative tale of a prisoner yearning for freedom, this rock hymn was part of a conscious effort by Dylan to move away from the sprawling imagery of his mid-Sixties masterpieces. "In '68 [Dylan told] . . . me how he was writing shorter lines, with every line meaning something," Allen Ginsberg once said. "And from that time came some of the stuff ... like 'I Shall Be Released'.... There was to be no wasted language, no wasted breath."
> 
> http://www.rollingstone.com/music/li...eased-20110511





> hey say ev’rything can be replaced
> Yet ev’ry distance is not near
> So I remember ev’ry face
> Of ev’ry man who put me here
> I see my light come shining
> From the west unto the east
> Any day now, any day now
> I shall be released
> They say ev’ry man needs protection
> ...

----------

Blurock (13-Oct-14)

----------


## JohnV

Bob Dylan ‘Tangled up in blues’




> "[This song] took me 10 years to live, and two years to write," Dylan often said before playing "Tangled Up in Blue" in concert. His marriage was crumbling in 1974 as he wrote what would become the opener on Blood on the Tracks and his most personal examination of hurt and nostalgia. Dylan's lyrical shifts in perspective, between confession and critique, and his acute references to the Sixties experience evoked a decade of both utopian and broken promise. His plaintive vocal and the fresh-air picking of the Minneapolis session players, organized by his brother, David Zimmerman, hearkened to an earlier pathos: the frank heartbreak and spiritual restoration in Appalachian balladry. Dylan has played this song many different ways live but rarely strays from the perfect crossroads of this recording, where emotional truths meet the everlasting comfort of the American folk song.
> http://www.rollingstone.com/music/li...songs-20110511









> Early one morning the sun was shining 
> I was laying in bed 
> Wond'ring if she'd changed it all 
> If her hair was still red 
> Her folks they said our lives together 
> Sure was gonna be rough 
> They never did like Mama's homemade dress 
> Papa's bankbook wasn't big enough 
> And I was standing on the side of the road 
> ...

----------

Eric76 (13-Oct-14), KCS (12-Oct-14)

----------


## Eric76

> Bob Dylan Tangled up in blues


Awesome, awesome, awesome... Bob Dylan's Rolling Thunder Revue tour was the greatest thing ever. It doesn't get much better than that.

----------


## Blurock

Ah, so we have some Dylan fans on the thread. Welcome guys!




> Bob Dylan and Nora Jones I shall be released


 Classic song! Has always been one of my favourites.  :Cool:

----------


## Blurock

The Durban International Blues Festival starts tomorrow night. (Oct 14 - 19)

Tuesday 14th  Durban Blues Explosion (Sea Level, Gloucester Blues Project, Seb Goldswain & East Coast Blues Band)

Wednesday 15th The Fender Evening (Various)

Venue: Zacks, Wilson's Wharf (at the harbour)
Entry is FREE!!! Please support our local artists.

Tickets Thursday - Sunday R130 or R400 for all the shows. Book at Computicket. :Rockon: 

web: http://www.durbanbluesfestival.co.za

----------


## JohnV

Bob Dylan All along the watchtower Woodstock 1994





> You could say that jokes and theft are the twin poles of Dylan's art, and this 12-line masterpiece about a joker (who believes he's being robbed) and a thief (who thinks everything's a joke) penetrates straight to the core of his work. "Watchtower" is among Dylan's most haunting tunes: Built around an austere arrangement and Dylan's spooked croon, it starts out like a ballad that's going to go on for a long while. But as soon as the joker and the thief get their opening statements, the song ends with an ominous image  two riders approaching  leaving listeners to fill in the blanks.
> 
> http://www.rollingstone.com/music/li...tower-20110511
> 
> Read more: http://www.rollingstone.com/music/li...#ixzz3G7u0KbLI 
> Follow us: @rollingstone on Twitter | RollingStone on Facebook





> "There must be some way out of here" said the joker to the thief
> "There's too much confusion", I can't get no relief
> Businessmen, they drink my wine, plowmen dig my earth
> None of them along the line know what any of it is worth.
> 
> "No reason to get excited", the thief he kindly spoke
> "There are many here among us who feel that life is but a joke
> But you and I, we've been through that, and this is not our fate
> So let us not talk falsely now, the hour is getting late".
> ...

----------


## JohnV

Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers “American Girl” 1978







> Well she was an American girl
> Raised on promises
> She couldn't help thinking that there
> Was a little more to life somewhere else
> After all it was a great big world
> With lots of places to run to
> Yeah, and if she had to die tryin'
> She had one little promise she was gonna keep
> Oh yeah, all right
> ...

----------


## JohnV

Tom Petty “Free Falling” 1989







> She's a good girl, loves her mama
> Loves Jesus and America too
> She's a good girl, crazy 'bout Elvis
> Loves horses and her boyfriend too
> 
> It's a long day livin' in Reseda
> There's a freeway runnin' through the yard
> And I'm a bad boy, 'cause I don't even miss her
> I'm a bad boy for breakin' her heart
> ...

----------


## JohnV

KISS “Detroit Rock City” 1976







> I feel uptight on a Saturday night
> Nine o' clock, the radio's the only light
> I hear my song and it pulls me through
> Comes on strong, tells me what I got to do
> I got to
> 
> Get up
> Everybody's gonna move their feet
> Get down
> ...

----------


## JohnV

KISS “Forever” 1989







> I gotta tell you what I'm feelin' inside, I could lie to myself, but it's true
> There's no denying when I look in your eyes, girl I'm out of my head over you
> I lived so long believin' all love is blind
> But everything about you is tellin' me this time
> 
> It's forever, this time I know and there's no doubt in my mind
> Forever, until my life is thru, girl I'll be lovin' you forever
> 
> I hear the echo of a promise I made
> ...

----------


## JohnV

MotorHead Ace of Spades 1980







> If you like to gamble, I tell you I'm your man,
> You win some, lose some, all the same to me,
> The pleasure is to play, makes no difference what you say,
> I don't share your greed, the only card I need is
> The Ace Of Spades
> 
> Playing for the high one, dancing with the devil,
> Going with the flow, it's all the game to me,
> Seven or Eleven, snake eyes watching you,
> ...

----------


## JohnV

Peter Tosh “The poor man feel it” 1981







> Gotta find a solution to this pollution, wo oh oh.
> Gotta find a solution to this pollution, yeah.
> Gotta find a solution to this pollution, oh.
> Gotta find a solution to this pollution.
> The poor man a feel it, oh ah!
> The poor man a feel it, yeah ah!
> The poor man a feel it, oh ah!
> The poor man feel it, yeah ah!
> 
> ...

----------


## JohnV

Bruce Springsteen “Born in the USA” 1984









> Born down in a dead man's town
> The first kick I took was when I hit the ground
> You end up like a dog that's been beat too much
> Till you spend half your life just covering up
> Born in the U.S.A.
> I was born in the U.S.A.
> I was born in the U.S.A.
> Born in the U.S.A.
> Got in a little hometown jam so they put a rifle in my hand
> ...

----------


## Blurock

Free fallin played by a Master guitarist.

----------


## Blurock

Need we say anything? Just sit back and listen.

----------


## Blurock

There's nothing like slow blues to chill by on a late afternoon....

----------


## Blurock

Two greats make sublime music.

----------


## JohnV

The Clash “White man in Hammersmith Palais” 1978







> Midnight to six man
> For the first time from Jamaica
> Dillinger and Leroy Smart
> Delroy Wilson, your cool operator
> 
> Ken Boothe for UK pop reggae
> With backing bands sound systems
> And if they've got anything to say
> There's many black ears here to listen
> ...

----------


## JohnV

The Jam “In the city” 1977







> In the city there's a thousand things I want to say to you
> But whenever I approach you, you make me look a fool
> I wanna say, I wanna tell you
> About the young ideas
> But you turn them into fears
> In the city there's a thousand faces all shining bright
> And those golden faces are under 25
> They wanna say, they gonna tell ya
> About the young idea
> ...

----------


## jimmyjjohn

I personally prefer latest music but no doubt about the old music. Old is gold this phrase remain true in every century. I listen some songs that mention in your post and they take me into past.

----------

Blurock (20-Oct-14)

----------


## JohnV

> I personally prefer latest music but no doubt about the old music. “Old is gold” this phrase remain true in every century. I listen some songs that mention in your post and they take me into past.


I enjoy this section of TheForumSa. I went through all the songs placed here by the various members of TheForumSA.

Your post is identical to 'Missnancyalex,' # 3

----------


## JohnV

The Beach Boys “ Come go with me” 1978







> Dom dom dom dom dom
> Dom be dooby
> Dom dom dom dom dom
> Dom be dooby
> Dom dom dom dom dom
> Dom be dooby dom
> Whoa whoa whoa whoa
> I love love you darling
> Come and go with me
> ...

----------


## JohnV

Del Vikings “ Come go with me” 1956







> Dom dom dom dom dom
> Dom be dooby
> Dom dom dom dom dom
> Dom be dooby
> Dom dom dom dom dom
> Dom be dooby dom
> Whoa whoa whoa whoa
> I love love you darling
> Come and go with me
> ...

----------


## JohnV

Del Vikings “Whispering bells” 1957







> The Del Vikings formed in 1955: they contained five young American Air Force men - Clarence Quick, Corinthian "Krips" Johnson, Chuck Jackson, Donald Backus and David Lerchey. In 1956, they won a song contest run by the Air Force and while stationed in Pittsburgh, won themselves a recording contract with Fee-Bee records, who released their records to Dot. These included their big hits "Come Go With Me" which became a million seller in 1957, and "Whispering Bells".
> http://www.discogs.com/artist/372976-Dell-Vikings-The






> Whispering bells,
> Whisper low,
> Whispering bells,
> Love you so,
> Bring my baby
> Oh my baby back to me.
> (Baby back to me)
> Whispering bells,
> Loud and clear,
> ...

----------


## JohnV

Moody Blues “Question” 1970







> Why do we never get an answer
> When we're knocking at the door
> With a thousand million questions
> About hate and death and war?
> 
> 'cause when we stop and look around us
> There is nothing that we need.
> In a world of persecution that is burning in its greed.
> 
> ...

----------


## JohnV

Moody Blues rock :Slayer:

----------


## JohnV

Depeche Mode “Route 66” 1987







> Well if you ever plan to motor west
> Travel my way
> Take the highway that's the best
> Get your kicks on Route 66
> 
> Well it winds from Chicago
> To LA
> More than two thousand miles
> All the way
> ...

----------


## JohnV

Led Zeppelin “When the levee breaks” 1971







> If it keeps on rainin', levee's goin' to break, 
> When The Levee Breaks I'll have no place to stay.
> 
> Mean old levee taught me to weep and moan, 
> Got what it takes to make a mountain man leave his home,
> Oh, well, oh, well, oh, well.
> 
> Don't it make you feel bad
> When you're tryin' to find your way home,
> ...

----------


## JohnV

Pink Floyd “Waiting for the Worms” 1979(minus any offensive words)







> Ooooh, you cannot reach me now
> Ooooh, no matter how you try
> Goodbye, cruel world, it's over
> Walk on by.
> 
> Sitting in a bunker here behind my wall
> Waiting for the worms to come.
> In perfect isolation here behind my wall
> Waiting for the worms to come.
> ...

----------


## JohnV

Eminem “Without me” 2002

WARNING LANGUAGE!!!







> Obie Trice, real name no gimmicks
> Two trailer park girls go round the outside
> Round the outside, round the outside
> Two trailer park girls go round the outside
> Round the outside, round the outside
> Guess who's back
> Back again
> Shady's back
> Tell a friend
> ...

----------


## JohnV

Pink Floyd “One of my turns” 1979







> Day after day, love turns grey
> Like the skin of a dying man
> Night after night, we pretend it's all right
> But I have grown older and
> You have grown colder and
> Nothing is very much fun any more.
> 
> And I can feel one of my turns coming on.
> I feel cold as razor blade
> ...

----------


## JohnV

Rocky Horror Picture Show “Time Warp” 1975







> (Riff Raff) It's astounding
> Time is fleeting
> Madness takes it's toll...
> (Magenta) Ahh...
> (Riff Raff) But listen closely...
> (Magenta) Not for very much longer...
> (Riff Raff) I've got to keep control.
> I remember doing the Time Warp.
> Drinking those moments when
> ...

----------


## Blurock

TRibute to Elvis.

----------


## Blurock

I used this song (blues version) for my first audition to play in a real band. This is such a classic, they never even noticed the mistakes...

----------


## Blurock

Another classic and favourite at gigs.

----------


## Blurock

Some late night Blues to chill by and ease the mind.

----------


## Blurock

A truly classic song

----------


## Citizen X

> Hand on your heart: Kylie Minogue: 1988
> 
> Britney Spears went straight from the Mickey Mouse club to the strip club!!!! To play slut is very easy, you simply have to take off your clothes on stage, now where’s the trill there! What cannot be seen is far more revealing and compelling than what can be seen..
> 
> *“Girly Girl!!”* I personally like girly girl in a woman! To pull off girly girl in a music video is a daunting task especially if you’ve got that stripper slutty attitude
> 
> *“Girly girl* is a slang term for a girl or woman who chooses to dress and behave in an especially feminine style, such as wearing pink, using make-up, *dressing in skirts, dresses and blouses, and talking about relationships and other activities* which are associated with the traditional gender role of a girl.
> 
> Though the term is sometimes used as a term of disdain, it can also be used in a more positive way, particularly in terms of exploring one of a range of gender positions. Being a 'girly girl' can then be seen as a fluid and partially embodied position - a form of discourse taken up, discarded or modified for tactical/strategic ends.[1]”
> ...






> * Originally posted by Vanash Naick on 5 September 2014*





> *I had a unique opportunity with this thread to revisit songs of my youth. Almost all of them have embedded memories.*
> 
> *This will be my final(maneo) post on this thread ‘old school music is cool.’ Please feel free to post your favourite old school classics.*






*I lied! Sue me!!* :Rofl: 

Apparently some of my detractors feel that ‘real men,’ shouldn’t listen to Kylie Minogue! Suffice to say it, I don’t like Kylie Minogue, *I love her*. These songs take me back to my teenage years.

*"Hand on Your Heart" received favorable from most music critics. Chris True from All music highlighted the song as an album standout. Digital Spy gave it a favorable review, highlighting it by saying "Put it this way... this piece is a wee bit late because it's hard to type while re-enacting the 'Hand On Your Heart' dance routine."[1]*

*This song was a number 1 hit in the UK in 1989. The album from whence it came sold over 5 million copies. 5 million of us can’t be wrong



If loving bubble-gum pop is a crime, then I'm guilty
*

*Album cover[2]*

 [1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hand_on_Your_Heart. Accessed 13 November 2014

[2] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hand_on_Your_Heart. Accessed 13 November 2014

----------


## Citizen X

*Bob Marley and the Wailers:Bad Card:1980:Album:Uprising: Lyrics and Video

*

It’s not how you start the race, it’s how you finish the race! A journey of a 1000 miles starts with the first step!



“Falstaff,” you may be tired of seeing my face, but I’m afraid you can’t get me out of the human race or the academic race. I’m in it to win it






“You a-go tired fe see me face;
Can't get me out of the race.
Oh, man, you said I'm in your place
And then you draw bad card -
A-make you draw bad card, 
And then you draw bad card.
*Propaganda spreading over my name;
Say you wanna bring another life to shame.
*Oh, man, you just a-playing a game
and then you draw bad card (draw bad card); 
A-make you draw bad card (draw bad card); 
A-make you draw bad card.
I want to disturb my neighbour,
'Cause I'm feeling' so right; 
I want to turn up my disco, 
Blow them to full watts tonight, eh! -
In a rub-a-dub style, in a rub-a-dub style, 
In a rub-a-dub style, in a rub-a-dub style.
'Cause we guarding the palace so majestic;
Guarding the palace so realistic!
Them a-go tired to see we face (oh yeah!),
Me say them can't get we out of the race;
Oh, man, it's just a big disgrace.
The way you draw bad card (draw bad card);
The way you make wrong moves (make wrong moves);
The way you draw bad card (draw bad card);
A-make you draw bad card (draw bad card);
A-make you draw bad card -
In a rub-a-dub style, rub-a-dub style,
In a rub-a-dub style”
Album cover[1]
Video source[2]


 [1]Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uprisin...ilers_album%29. Accessed 13 November 2014

[2]Youtube:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8z7zxLZ1_0Y. Accessed 13 November 2014

----------


## JohnV

> *I lied! Sue me!!*
> 
> Apparently some of my detractors feel that ‘real men,’ shouldn’t listen to Kylie Minogue! Suffice to say it, I don’t like Kylie Minogue, *I love her*. These songs take me back to my teenage years.
> 
> *"Hand on Your Heart" received favorable from most music critics. Chris True from All music highlighted the song as an album standout. Digital Spy gave it a favorable review, highlighting it by saying "Put it this way... this piece is a wee bit late because it's hard to type while re-enacting the 'Hand On Your Heart' dance routine."[1]*
> 
> *This song was a number 1 hit in the UK in 1989. The album from whence it came sold over 5 million copies. 5 million of us can’t be wrong
> 
> 
> ...


Bathory “Woman of Dark desires” 1987

Hmmm, Kyle’s okay but not my cup of tea(sexy thing though), she just needs some bad ass tattoos, a tongue ring, nose ring and belly ring.I would have dressed her in black leather for that video and made it a metal tune.




> "Woman of Dark Desire"s is a thrashy,  black metal love song; a tribute to Countess Elizabeth Bathory, the female member of Royalty from 14th Century Eastern Europe, who is responsible for vampiric legends, from real life crimes where she tortured, killed, raped and bathed in the blood of many female victims. It was said the blood gave her eternal beauty and youth. This historic figure was always shrouded in mysticism, occult and eroticism, much like the one-man band Bathory, led by the late Swedish metal musician Qurothon. The song is named after Countess Bathory, and vividly gives listeners a picture of her ghastly, blood soaked rituals in the 1500s in her castle near modern day Hungary. Bathory was not the first, and won't be the last of black metal bands to profess their love for Elizabeth Bathory, and the lore that surrounds her vampiric killings.
> http://blogs.villagevoice.com/music/...love_songs.php


 Love though is a central theme in all genres of music..old school metal love songs  :Slayer: 




[/QUOTE]
Dedicated to the memory of Elizabeth Bathory 1560-1640



> All dressed in gold and purple the beauty awaits the night
> Knowing what will satisfy
> Aware of Her delight
> The thought of young fresh blood makes the hours go so slow
> But the yearn for eternal life
> and beautymakes her hazelbrown eyes glow
> Woman of Dark Desires
> Woman of Eternal Beauty
> Woman of Dark Desires
> ...

----------


## JohnV

@TheForumSa Thank you for the music

I'm up for work, need to pack my stock and get the road by 5. This song came to my mind

ABBA “Thank you for the music” 1977







> I'm nothing special, in fact I'm a bit of a bore
> If I tell a joke, you've probably heard it before
> But I have a talent, a wonderful thing
> 'Cause everyone listens when I start to sing
> I'm so grateful and proud
> All I want is to sing it out loud
> 
> So I say
> Thank you for the music, the songs I'm singing
> ...

----------


## Citizen X

*ABBA:Take a Chance on me:178:Album:The Album:Lyrics and Videos


*

ABBA, how could I have omitted one of the greatest groups of all time??? It’s almost sacrilegious to music history. The album from whence this song emanated is simply called ‘The Album.’ Records sales were *2057618!* The original source of this Youtube video has more than *17 million views

*







“If you change your mind, I'm the first in line
Honey I'm still free
Take a chance on me
If you need me, let me know, gonna be around
If you've got no place to go, if you're feeling down
If you're all alone when the pretty birds have flown
Honey I'm still free
Take a chance on me
Gonna do my very best and it ain't no lie
If you put me to the test, if you let me try

Take a chance on me
(That's all I ask of you honey)
Take a chance on me

We can go dancing, we can go walking, as long as we're together
Listen to some music, maybe just talking, get to know you better
'Cos you know I've got
So much that I wanna do, when I dream I'm alone with you
It's magic
You want me to leave it there, afraid of a love affair
But I think you know
That I can't let go

If you change your mind, I'm the first in line
Honey I'm still free
Take a chance on me
If you need me, let me know, gonna be around
If you've got no place to go, if you're feeling down
If you're all alone when the pretty birds have flown
Honey I'm still free
Take a chance on me
Gonna do my very best and it ain't no lie
If you put me to the test, if you let me try

Take a chance on me
(Come on, give me a break will you?)
Take a chance on me
Oh you can take your time baby, I'm in no hurry, know I'm gonna get you
You don't wanna hurt me, baby don't worry, I ain't gonna let you
Let me tell you now
My love is strong enough to last when things are rough”
It's magic
You say that I waste my time but I can't get you off my mind
No I can't let go
'Cos I love you so

If you change your mind, I'm the first in line
Honey I'm still free
Take a chance on me
If you need me, let me know, gonna be around
If you've got no place to go, if you're feeling down
If you're all alone when the pretty birds have flown
Honey I'm still free
Take a chance on me
Gonna do my very best, baby can't you see
Gotta put me to the test, take a chance on me
(Take a chance, take a chance, take a chance on me)

Ba ba ba ba baa, ba ba ba ba baa
Honey I'm still free
Take a chance on me
Gonna do my very best, baby can't you see
Gotta put me to the test, take a chance on me
(Take a chance, take a chance, take a chance on me)

Ba ba ba ba baa, ba ba ba ba baa ba-ba
Honey I'm still free
Take a chance on me.”



Album cover[1]
Video source[2]

 [1]Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Take_a_Chance_on_Me. Accessed 14 November 2014

[2]Youtube:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-crgQGdpZR0.Accessed 14 November 2014

----------


## Citizen X

*Lionel Richie:Stuck on you:1983:Album:Can’t slow down:Lyrics and Video



*

*12577608* records of ‘Can’t slow down were sold!'






  “Stuck on you
I've got this feeling down
Deep in my soul
That I just can't lose
Guess, I'm on my way
Needed a friend
And the way I feel now I guess
I'll be with you till the end
Guess I'm on my way
Mighty glad you stayed

I'm stuck on you
Been a fool too long I guess
It's time for me to come on home
Guess I'm on my way
So hard to see
That a woman like you could wait
Around for a man like me
Guess I'm on my way
Mighty glad you stayed
Oh, I'm leaving on that midnight train
And I know just where I'm going
I've packed up my troubles
And I've thrown them all away
Because this time little darlin'
I'm coming home to stay

I'm stuck on you
I've got this feeling down
Deep in my soul
That I just can't lose
Guess, I'm on my way
Needed a friend
And the way I feel now I guess
I'll be with you till the end
Guess I'm on my way
I'm mighty glad you stayed.”
  Album cover[1]
  Video source[2]

 [1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Can%27t...ichie_album%29. Accessed 14 November 2014

[2] Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjwXsfmzwys. Accessed 14 November 2014

----------


## Citizen X

*EMF:You unbelievable:1990:Album: Schubert Dip:Lyrics and Video

*







“You burden me with your questions
You'd have me tell no lies
You're always asking what it's all about
Now listen to my replies
You say to me I don't talk enough
But when I do I'm a fool
These times I've spent, I've realized
I'm going to shoot through
And leave you
The things, you say
Your purple prose just gives you away
The things, you say
You're unbelievable
You burden me with your problems
By telling me more than mine
I'm always so concerned
With the way you say,
You've always go to stop
To think of us being one
Is more than I ever know
But this time, I realize
I'm going to shoot through
And leave you
Seemingly lastless, don't mean
You can ask us
Pushing down the relative
Bringing out your higher self
Think of the fine times, pushing
Down the better few, instead of
Bringing out the clues, to what the
World and everything anger to, brace
Yourself with the grace of ease,
I know this world ain't what it seems.
What the fuck was that,
It's unbelievable”
Album cover[1]
Video source[2]





 [1] Wikipedia: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waacof2saZw. Accessed 14 November 2014


[2] Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waacof2saZw. Accessed 14 November 2014

----------


## Trickzta

Two of my favourites from the 70s or thereabouts.

 Magic woman touch by The Greatest Show on Earth 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7ov...yer_detailpage

Evening over rooftops by the Edgar Broughton Band
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDcc...yer_detailpage

----------

Citizen X (15-Nov-14)

----------


## Blurock

Nice Bluesy oldie from Creedence. Its the weekend, let's chill.

----------

Citizen X (15-Nov-14)

----------


## Blurock

Cool Country Music

----------

Citizen X (17-Nov-14)

----------


## Blurock

Time for lovin'

----------

Citizen X (17-Nov-14)

----------


## Blurock

Rolling Stones, Angie, Angie
When will those clouds all disappear?
Angie, Angie
Where will it lead us from here?
With no lovin' in our souls and no money in our coats
You can't say we're satisfied
But Angie, Angie
You can't say we never tried

Angie, you're beautiful
But I hate that sadness in your eyes
Angie, I still love you baby
Remember all those nights we cried
All the dreams we held so close
Seemed to all go up in smoke
Let me whisper in your ear
Angie, Angie
Where will it lead us from here? Yeah

All the dreams we held so close
Seemed to all go up in smoke
Hate that sadness in your eyes
But Angie, I still love you baby
Everywhere I look I see your eyes
There ain't a woman that comes close to you
Come on baby dry your eyes
But Angie, Angie
Ain't it good to be alive
Angie, Angie, you can't say we never tried.
Music
"Angie" by The Rolling Stones (iTunes)
Artist
The Rolling Stones
Category
Music
Licence
Standard YouTube Licence

----------

Citizen X (17-Nov-14)

----------


## JohnV

SuperGroup USA for Africa “We are the world” 1985








> We Are the World" is a song and charity single originally recorded by the supergroup USA for Africa in 1985. It was written by Michael Jackson and Lionel Richie, and produced by Quincy Jones and Michael Omartian for the album We Are the World. With sales in excess of 20 million copies, it is one of the fewer than 30 all-time singles to have sold at least 10 million copies worldwide.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/We_Are_the_World






> There comes a time when we hear a certain call
> When the world must come together as one
> There are people dying
> And its time to lend a hand to life
> The greatest gift of all
> We can't go on pretending day by day
> That someone, somewhere will soon make a change
> We are all a part of God's great big family
> And the truth, you know,
> ...

----------


## JohnV

B Marley “Kaya” 1978

It’s raining cats and dogs. I just wanna touch that sky above the falling rain. Kaya?









> Wake up and turn me loose
> Wake up and turn me loose
> Wake up and turn me loose
> For the rain is falling
> Got to have kaya now
> Got to have kaya now
> Got to have kaya now
> For the rain is falling
> I'm so high, I even touch the sky
> ...

----------


## JohnV

B Marley “Easy Shanking” 1978

I need to take it easy and slow. From this damn reality, I just can’t drift on such a rainy day







> Easy skanking (skankin' it easy);
> Easy skanking (skankin' it slow);
> Easy skanking (skankin' it easy);
> Easy skanking (skankin' it slow).
> 
> Excuse me while I light my spliff; (spliff)
> Good God, I gotta take a lift: (lift)
> From reality I just can't drift; (drift)
> That's why I am staying with this riff. (riff)
> ...

----------


## Citizen X

*Kid Rock:Bawitdaba:1998:Album:devil without a cause:Lyrics and Video


*






Bawitdaba da bang a dang diggy diggy diggy said the boogy said up jump the boogy
Bawitdaba da bang a dang diggy diggy diggy said the boogy said up jump the boogy
Bawitdaba da bang a dang diggy diggy diggy said the boogy said up jump the boogy
Bawitdaba da bang a dang diggy diggy diggy said the boogy said up jump the boogy
Bawitdaba da bang a dang diggy diggy diggy said the boogy said up jump the boogy
Bawitdaba da bang a dang diggy diggy diggy said the boogy said up jump the boogy
Bawitdaba da bang a dang diggy diggy diggy said the boogy said up jump the boogy

(Get Ready)
My name is KIIIIIIIIIIIID...Kid Rock

Bawitdaba da bang a dang diggy diggy diggy said the boogy said up jump the boogy
Bawitdaba da bang a dang diggy diggy diggy said the boogy said up jump the boogy
Bawitdaba da bang a dang diggy diggy diggy said the boogy said up jump the boogy
Bawitdaba da bang a dang diggy diggy diggy said the boogy said up jump the boogy

And this is for the questions that don't have any answers
The midnight glancers and the topless dancers
The candid freaks, cars packed with speakers
The G's with the forties and the chicks with beepers
The Northern Lights and the Southern Comfort
And it don't even matter if the veins are punctured
All the crackheads, the critics, the cynics
And all my heros in the Methodone Clinic
All you bastards at the IRS
For the crooked cops and the cluttered desks
For the shots of jack and the caps of meth
Half pints of love and the fifths of stress
For the hookers all tricking out in Hollywood
_And for my hoods of the world misunderstood
I said it's all good and it's all in fun
Now get in the pit and try to love someone
_
Bawitdaba da bang a dang diggy diggy diggy said the boogy said up jump the boogy
(Love Someone)
Bawitdaba da bang a dang diggy diggy diggy said the boogy said up jump the boogy
(Kill Someone)
Bawitdaba da bang a dang diggy diggy diggy said the boogy said up jump the boogy
(Love Someone)
Bawitdaba da bang a dang diggy diggy diggy said the boogy said up jump the boogy
(Come On)

For the time bombs ticking and the heads that hang
All the gangs getting money and the heads that bang bang
Wild mustangs the porno flicks
All my homies in the county in cell block six
The grits when there ain't enough eggs to cook
And for DB Cooper and money he took
You can look for answers but that ain't fun
Now get in the pit and try to love someone

What
Bawitdaba da bang a dang diggy diggy diggy said the boogy said up jump the boogy
Bawitdaba da bang a dang diggy diggy diggy said the boogy said up jump the boogy
(Come On)
Bawitdaba da bang a dang diggy diggy diggy said the boogy said up jump the boogy

Love, and for the hate
And for the peace.... WARRRRRRRRRRRR

Bawitdaba da bang a dang diggy diggy diggy said the boogy said up jump the boogy
Bawitdaba da bang a dang diggy diggy diggy said the boogy said up jump the boogy
(Come On)
Bawitdaba da bang a dang diggy diggy diggy said the boogy said up jump the boogy
Bawitdaba da bang a dang diggy diggy diggy said the boogy said up jump the boogy.

Album cover[1] 
Video source[2]


 [1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Devil_Without_a_Cause. Accessed 17 November 2014

[2] Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ienv1rBZFyc.Accessed 17 November 2014

----------


## JohnV

ACDC “You shook me all night long” 1980

Yeah babe :Slayer: 







> She was a fast machine she kept her motor clean
> She was the best damn woman that I ever seen
> She had the sightless eyes telling me no lies
> Knocking me out with those American thighs
> Taking more than her share
> Had me fighting for air
> She told me to come but I was already there
> Cause the walls start shaking
> The earth was quaking
> ...

----------


## Citizen X

Don Carlos:Just can’t stop:1984:Album:Just a passing glance:Lyrics and Video        





Good luck for your exams.



I would to take this opportunity to wish every student good luck for your exams! It doesn’t matter if you sitting exams for grade 12, first year at university, final year at university, post graduate or even tirelessly working away at your doctorate. I know that you may be weary and tired but you just can’t stop to rest.



“God does not make the hills you have got to climb any smaller but god can make the climbing easier. Therefore I believe you will manage these tasks with the help of god.”



Music is very much like poetry, it’s about your own interpretation of the song. I’ve created my own key to this song
Road: Period of study
Captivity: Poverty, unemployment, oppression etc
Borderless point: achievement of your goal

“The road is long
But yes I know
Got to reach the end, genuine
Weary and tired, I can’t stop to rest
Cause I have break away from captivity
Very soon I know, they will be after me
So, I just can’t stop, no I just can’t stop, I can’t stop to rest, genuine
I just can’t stop, no I just can’t stop, I can’t stop to rest, genuine
I’ve got to be free, got to reach the borderless point
I need to be free, from captivity
So, I just can’t stop, no I just can’t stop, I can’t stop to rest, genuine
Cause I have break away from captivity
Very soon I know, they will be after me
Got to reach the borderline
Where I’ll be free!”

----------


## Trickzta

Grand Funk Railroad with two of my favourite cuts.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8MYsii4DZY

Joe Cocker’s version of “A little Help From My Friends” at Woodstock is surely one of the best versions ever. In my opinion it is the best version. EDIT: pity you don't see Joe Cocker in action in this version.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4602ld2Ym9E

----------

Citizen X (20-Nov-14)

----------


## Citizen X

> Grand Funk Railroad with two of my favourite cuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Cocker’s version of “A little Help From My Friends” at Woodstock is surely one of the best versions ever. In my opinion it is the best version. EDIT: pity you don't see Joe Cocker in action in this version.


Joe Cocker is one of my all time favourites....

This is what I'm talking about........

----------


## KCS

Every Thursday from 8pm to 10pm I listen to Chris Prior, The Rock Professor on Radio Today 1485 AM (I listen on-line) He plays old school rock and blues. Excellent stuff.

Cheers

KC

----------

Citizen X (21-Nov-14)

----------


## Citizen X

*Bob Dylan:I’ll be your baby tonight:1967:Album:John Wesley Harding:Lyrics and Video



*





"Close your eyes, close your door
You don't have to worry any more
I'll be your baby tonight.

Shut the light, shut the shade
You don't have to be afraid
I'll be your baby tonight.

Well, that mockingbird's gonna sail away
We're gonna forget it
That big, fat moon is gonna shine like a spoon
But we're gonna let it
You won't regret it.

Kick your shoes off, do not fear
Bring that bottle over here
I'll be your baby tonight." 


Album cover[1]
Video source[2]

 [1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_We...ng_%28album%29. Accessed 21 November 2014

[2] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_We...ng_%28album%29. Accessed 21 November 2014

----------


## Citizen X

Bob Marley & The Wailers:Trenchtown Rock:1973:Album:African Herbsman(LIVE): Lyrics and Video  











“While living in Trench Town, you know, as a young man surviving was easy. The only thing that you really have to look out for was the police. Cause the police just get you, frame you and you go to prison just because you come from Trench Town. Some of them say “WHERE YOU FROM?” you say “TRENCH TOWN, YOU GONE!”  Bob Marley
“What really changed it to reggae music  , was the ‘rift,’ actually with the guitar, it’s just basically a rhythm change in terms of what the guitar used to play, like ‘chuck, chuck, chuck,” and then it start playing “chuckum, chuckum, chuckum.” Carlos Santa Davis(Session Drummer)



“With reggae you got 3 beats out of 4 beats *and you imagine the next beat*, feel the next beat, that’s reggae, heart beat, feel, yeah, heart beat, real deal!” Bunny Wailer



“The basic parts of the music is the drums and the bass because the drums are the first instruments in music, *so the drum is the heart beat and the bass is the backbone*!” Astone ‘Family Man’ Barrett,’ Bass Guitar, The Wailers





“One good thing about music, when it hits you (you feel no pain)
Oh, oh, I say, one good thing about music, when it hits you (you feel no pain)
Hit me with music, hit me with music now
This is (Trenchtown rock), don't watch that
(Trenchtown rock), big fish or sprat now
(Trenchtown rock) You reap what you sow
(Trenchtown rock), and only Jah, Jah know
(Trenchtown rock) I'd never turn my back
(Trenchtown rock), I'd give the slum a try
(Trenchtown rock) I'd never let the children cry
(Trenchtown rock), 'cause you got to tell Jah, Jah why
(Groovin') It's Kingston 12
(groovin'), it's Kingston 12
(Groovin') It's Kingston 12 now
(groovin'), it's Kingston 12
No want you come galang so, oh no
(... no want you fe galang so), ska-ba-dip-ska-ba
(You want come cold I up ...) Ska-ba-dibby-dip,
ska-ba-doop, ska-ba-doop (... cold I up)
Oh, oh, I'm groovin', and the world knows by now,
now, now, now, now, now, now, now, y'all
Oh now, I said, you feel no pain now
One good thing about music, when it hits you (you feel no ...) feel no pain
Hit me with music now, oh now, hit me with music now
Hit me with music, harder, brutalize me (... music)
This is (Trenchtown rock), I say, don't watch that
(Trenchtown rock), if you a big fish or sprat
(Trenchtown rock) You reap what you sow
(Trenchtown rock), and everyone know now
(Trenchtown rock) Don't turn your back
(Trenchtown rock), I say, give the slum a try
(Trenchtown rock) Never let the children cry
(Trenchtown rock), or you got to tell Jah, Jah why
(Groovin') It's Kingston 12
(groovin'), it's Kingston 12
(Groovin') I said, it's Kingston 12 now
(groovin'), oh, oh, oh, it's Kingston 12
(No want you fe galang so) Didn't I told you that
(no want you fe galang so) we should leave with love?
(You want come cold I up ...) I'm not gonna do that, man,
nothin' (... come cold I ...), and look deh now
(Groovin') And then it's Kingston
12, uh
(Good God ...) Good God, looky here now, uh
Hit me with music.”
Album cover[1]
Video source[2]





 [1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/African_Herbsman. Accessed 21 November 2014

[2] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/African_Herbsman. Accessed 21 November 2014

----------


## Citizen X

*The Beatles: Words of love:1964:Album:Beatles for Sale:Lyrics and Video*



*“*Sorry for the interruption, folks, but I always do the last dance of the season. This year *somebody* told me not to. So I'm gonna do my kind of dancing*”(with my kind of music).*







“Hold me close and tell me how you feel
Tell me love is real
Words of love you whisper soft and true
Darling I love you

Let me hear you say the words I long to hear
Darling when you're near
Words of love you whisper soft and true
Darling I love you.” 

Album cover[1]
Video Source[2]

 [1]Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beatles_for_Sale. Accessed 22 November 2014

[2]Youtube:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5nARZKS-AY. Accessed 22 November 2014

----------


## Citizen X

*Paul McCartney and Wings:Silly little Love Songs:1976:Album Single-silly little love songs:Lyrics and Videos


*

I* CONFESS*, I love silly love songs and bubble gum pop feeds my imagination and keeps me young at heart. If loving bubble-gum pop is a crime then I’m GUILTY



In my *DEFENSE*, record songs of almost every song I posted speak for themselves!!!!



  “McCartney *had often been criticized* by music critics as well as former Beatle and friend, John Lennon, *for writing lightweight songs and he wrote this number in response.[1]

*





*“You'd think that people would have
Had enough of silly love song
But I look around me and I see it isn't so
Some people wanna fill the world
With silly love songs*
*And what's wrong with that?
I'd like to know
'Cause here I go again*
I love you, I love you
I love you, I love you
(I love you)
I can't explain, the feeling's plain to me
Now can't you see?
(I love you)
Ah, she gave me more, she gave it all to me
Now can't you see?
What's wrong with that?
I need to know
'Cause here I go again
I love you, I love you
Love doesn't come in a minute
Sometimes it doesn't come at all
I only know that when I'm in it
It isn't silly
Love isn't silly
Love isn't silly at all, baby
How can I tell you about
My loved one?
How can I tell you about
My loved one?
(I love you)
How can I tell you about
My loved one?
(I love you)
How can I tell you about
My loved one?
I love you, I love you
I love you
(I can't explain, the feeling's plain to me)
(Say, can't you see?)
I love you
(Ah, he gave me more, he gave it all to me)
(Say, can't you see?)
I love you
(I can't explain, the feeling's plain to me)
(Say, can't you see?)
(How can I tell you about my loved one?)
I love you
(Ah, he gave me more, he gave it all to me)
(Say, can't you see?)
(How can I tell you about my loved one?)
I love you
(I can't explain, the feeling's plain to me)
(Say, can't you see?)
(How can I tell you about my loved one?)
I love you
(Ah, he gave me more, he gave it all to me)
(Say, can't you see?)
(How can I tell you about my loved one?)
You'd think that people would have
Had enough of silly love songs
But look around me and I see it isn't so, oh no
Some people wanna fill the world
With silly love songs
*And what's wrong with that?**.”*
Album cover[2]
Album source[3]





 [1] Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silly_Love_Songs. Accessed 22 November 2014

[2]Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silly_Love_Songs. Accessed 22 November 2014

[3]Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_9QooYDYtU. Accessed 22 November 2014

----------


## JohnV

> [FONT="]  Bob Marley & The Wailers:Trenchtown Rock:1973:Album:African Herbsman(LIVE): Lyrics and Video  
> 
> 
> 
> [/FONT]
> 
>   [FONT="]
> 
> 
> ...



Millie Small “My Boy Lollipop” 1964

This song was ska the origins of reggae




> "My Boy Lollipop" (originally written as "My Girl Lollypop") is a song written in the mid-1950s by Robert Spencer of the doo-wop group The Cadillacs, and usually credited to Spencer, Morris Levy, and Johnny Roberts. It was first recorded in New York in 1956 by Barbie Gaye. A cover version, recorded eight years later by Jamaican teenager Millie Small, with very similar rhythm, became one of the top selling ska songs of all time.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Boy_Lollipop









> Eight years later the song was discovered by Island Records founder, Chris Blackwell, who was trying to find songs for his young artist, Millie Small, to record. Changing the spelling to read "lollipop" instead of "lollypop", Millie's version was recorded in a similar shuffle/ska/bluebeat-style, and in 1964 it became her breakthrough blockbuster hit in the United Kingdom, reaching #2. The song also went to No. 1 in Republic of Ireland and No. 2 in the United States (on the Smash Record label). Considered the first commercially successful international ska song, Small's version of "My Boy Lollipop" sold over six million records worldwide and helped to launch Island Records into mainstream popular music. It remains one of the best-selling reggae/ska hits of all time.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Boy_Lollipop









> My boy lollipop, you made my heart go giddy up
> You are as sweet as candy, you're my sugar dandy
> Ha, ho my boy lollipop
> Never ever leave me
> Because it would grieve me
> My heart told me so
> I love you, I love you, I love you so
> That I want you to know
> I need you, I need you, I need you so
> ...

----------


## Citizen X

*The Beatles:All my loving:1963:Album-With The Beatles:Lyrics and Video


*






“Close your eyes and I'll kiss you
Tomorrow I'll miss you
Remember I'll always be true
And then while I'm away
I'll write home every day
And I'll send all my loving to you
I'll pretend that I'm kissing
The lips I am missing
And hope that my dreams will come true
And then while I'm away
I'll write home every day
And I'll send all my loving to you
All my loving, I will send to you
All my loving, darling I'll be true
Close your eyes and I'll kiss you
Tomorrow I'll miss you
Remember I'll always be true
And then while I'm away
I'll write home every day
And I'll send all my loving to you
All my loving, I will send to you
All my loving, darling I'll be true
All my loving, all my loving
Ooh, all my loving, I will send to you.”
Album cover[1]
Video Source[2]





 [1]Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All_My_Loving. Accessed 23 November 2014

[2]Youtube:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWvurnpKjE4. Accessed 23 November 2014

----------


## Citizen X

*UB40:Maybe Tomorrow: 1987:Album-The Best of UB40 Vol 1: Lyrics and Video


*







“What really changed it to reggae music  , was the ‘rift,’ actually with the guitar, it’s just basically a rhythm change in terms of what the guitar used to play, like ‘chuck, chuck, chuck,” and then it start playing “chuckum, chuckum, chuckum.” Carlos Santa Davis(Session Drummer)



“With reggae you got 3 beats out of 4 beats *and you imagine the next beat*, feel the next beat, that’s reggae, heart beat, feel, yeah, heart beat, real deal!” Bunny Wailer



“The basic parts of the music is the drums and the bass because the drums are the first instruments in music, *so the drum is the heart beat and the bass is the backbone*!” Astone ‘Family Man’ Barrett,’ Bass Guitar, The Wailers

“I don't know how many stars there are
Up in the heavenly sky
I only know my heaven is here on earth
Each time you look into my eyes
The way you do baby
Thank you, thank you baby

My beautiful bird, you have flown away
I held you too tight 
I can see
You're all I need to get by
No one else can make me cry
The way you do baby
'Cause

You are the book that I read each day
You are the song that I sing
(Gonna sing it to you)
You are the 4 seasons of my life
But maybe tomorrow
You'll change your mind girl
Maybe tomorrow
You'll come back to my arms girl

You're all I need to get by
No one else can make me cry
The way you do baby

You are the book that I read each day
You are the song that I sing
(Gonna sing it to you)
You are the 4 seasons of my life
But maybe tomorrow
You'll change your mind girl
Maybe tomorrow
You'll come back to my arms girl

You are the book that I read each day
(Sing it, sing it, sing it, yeah)
You are the song that I sing
(Sing it , sing it, sing it, yeah)
You are the 4 seasons of my life
But maybe tomorrow
You'll change your mind girl
Maybe tomorrow
You'll come back to my arms girl

You are the book that I read each day
You are the song that I sing
(Gonna sing it to you)
You are the 4 seasons of my life
But maybe tomorrow
You'll change your mind girl
Maybe tomorrow
You'll come back to my arms girl.”
Album cover[1]
Video source[2]

 [1]Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Bes...%93_Volume_One. Accessed 23 November 2014

[2]Youtube:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxKYJKVSbY4. Accessed 23 November 2014

----------


## Citizen X

*Bob Marley and The Wailers:Blackman redemption:1983(Posthumous) Album- Confrontation:Lyrics and Video*




Music is subject to interpretation in much the same way as a poem is. I take the best of what I can get from a particular song. I often fuse my own meaning into certain songs. This is after-all what a ‘relativist,’ does. Bob Marley and many other artists are metaphysical thinkers in that they believe in a higher power, or God or a supreme being or a creator.
I too believe in a creator. For me *‘His IMPERIAL MAJESTY’*, is *JESUS CHRIST*. HE came from the root of KING DAVID



“Coming from the root of King David,
Through to the line of Solomon,
His Imperial Majesty is the Power of Authority.”_(Fuse my own meaning JESUS CHRIST)_




*PS…*you don’t want a relativist in the pilot’s seat as the relativist will simply say ‘I know what the instruments are telling me and I also know what the tower is telling me, but I’ll fuse my own meaning into it!!!






“Woy-a, Natty Congo,
A Dreadlock Congo I!
Woy-a, Natty Congo,
A black man redemption! Woy-yo, yo-oo-wo-oo!
A black man redemption! Woy-yo, wo-oo-wo-oo!

No need, no need to get jumpy.
No need, and-a no need to get bumpy.
And-a no need, and-a no need to get bumpy.
No nee-nee-nee-nee-nee-nee-nee-need to get jumpy!

Youth and youth agree to,
Cool runnings, can you dig it?
Cool runnings, yeah, one more time! A-beg ya.
Cool runnings, can you stop it?
Cool runnings.
Spread out.. spread out..
Spread out.. spread out..

Tell you about the black man Redemption, can you dig it? (Oh, yeah!)
A black man redemption, can you stop it?
Oh, no! Oh, no! Oh, no!

*Coming from the root of King David,
Through to the line of Solomon,
His Imperial Majesty is the Power of Authority.
*Spread out.. spread out..
Spread out.. spread out..
Spread out.. spread out..
Spread, spread out..


No need, no need, no need to get jumpy.
And-a no need, and-a no need to walk away.

Let me tell 'bout ya,
Cool runnings, can you dig it?
Cool runnings, it's one more time we want it.
Cool runnings.
Cool runnings.
Spread out.. spread out..
Spread out.. spread out..
Spread out.. spread out, spread out.
Spread out.. spread out.

It's just-a black man redemption.
Can you dig it (wo-yeah!) Good, Lord! Good, Lord! Good, Lord!
A blackman redemption, can you stop it? Oh, no! Oh, no!
Blackman redemption.”
Album cover[1]
Video source[2]


 [1]Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Confron...ilers_album%29. Accessed 23 November 2014

[2]Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9EjfBma6NY. Accessed 23 November 2014

----------


## Citizen X

> *The Beatles: Words of love:1964:Album:Beatles for Sale:Lyrics and Video*
> 
> Attachment 5076
> 
> *“*Sorry for the interruption, folks, but I always do the last dance of the season. This year *somebody* told me not to. So I'm gonna do my kind of dancing*”(with my kind of music).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*“*Sorry for the interruption, folks, but I always do the last dance of the season. This year *somebody* told me not to. So I'm gonna do my kind of dancing*”(with my kind of music).*

*The Bee Gees:More than a Woman:1977: Album-Saturday Night Fever:Lyrics and Video


*





“Oh, girl I've known you very well
I've seen you growing everyday
I never really looked before
but now you take my breath away.

Suddenly you're in my life
part of everything I do
you got me working day and night
just trying to keep a hold on you.

Here in your arms I found my paradise
my only chance for happiness
and if I lose you now I think I would die.

Oh say you'll always be my baby
we can make it shine, we can take forever
just a minute at a time.

More than a woman, more than a woman to me
more than a woman, more than a woman to me
more than a woman, oh, oh, oh.

There are stories old and true
of people so in love like you and me
and I can see myself
let history repeat itself.

Reflecting how I feel for you
thinking about those people then
I know that in a thousand years
I'd fall in love with you again.

This is the only way that we should fly
this is the only way to go
and if I lose you I know I would die.

Oh say you'll always be my baby
we can make it shine, we can take forever
just a minute at a time.

More than a woman, more than a woman to me
more than a woman, more than a woman to me
more than a woman, oh, oh, oh.” 

Album cover[1]
Video source[2]

 [1]Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/More_Th...e_Gees_song%29. Accessed 23 November 2014


[2]Youtube:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fy0rYUvn7To. Accessed 23 November 2014

----------

Blurock (24-Nov-14)

----------


## Blurock

Agreed Vanash. The Beatles and early Bee Gees were trendsetters and redefined pop music forever. I loved the early Bee Gees, but lost them when they started wearing their underpants 2 sizes too small and switched to meaningless disco music. I just could not stand the falsetto vocals and pretentiousness of it all. From art to chasing money...

----------

Citizen X (25-Nov-14), mikilianis (25-Nov-14)

----------


## Citizen X

> *Bob Marley and The Wailers:Blackman redemption:1983(Posthumous) Album- Confrontation:Lyrics and Video*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Music is subject to interpretation in much the same way as a poem is. I take the best of what I can get from a particular song. I often fuse my own meaning into certain songs. This is after-all what a ‘relativist,’ does. Bob Marley and many other artists are metaphysical thinkers in that they believe in a higher power, or God or a supreme being or a creator.
> I too believe in a creator. For me *‘His IMPERIAL MAJESTY’*, is *JESUS CHRIST*. HE came from the root of KING DAVID
> 
> 
> ...




Lee Scratch Perry has been a key player in thedevelopment and production of the music of Bob Marley and the Wailers.
In a 2013 documentary, aged at 77, he was asked:

*“Why do so many people like his music?”*

Lee Scratch Perry: *“ Because the story him tell is pitiful and how him tell it is pitiful.Him tell you that you believe it”
*
With reggae you got 3 beats out of 4 beats and you imagine the next beat, feel the next beat, that’s reggae, heart beat, feel,yeah, heart beat, real deal!” Bunny Wailer

“The basic parts of the music is the drums and the bass because the drums are the first instruments in music, so the drum is the heart beat and the bass is the backbone!” Astone ‘Family Man’ Barrett,’ BassGuitar, The Wailers

Photo[1]

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lee_%22Scratch%22_Perry.Accessed 22 November 2014

----------


## Blurock

Another great artist, Joe Cocker passed away today. RIP Joe.

----------


## Blurock

After suffering from lung cancer, Joe Cocker has finally been released at age 70... RIP




They say ev'rything can be replaced,
Yet ev'ry distance is not near.
So I remember ev'ry face
Of ev'ry man who put me here.
I see my light come shining
From the west unto the east.
Any day now, any day now,
I shall be released.

They say ev'ry man needs protection,
They say ev'ry man must fall.
Yet I swear I see my reflection
Some place so high above this wall.
I see my light come shining
From the west unto the east.
Any day now, any day now,
I shall be released.

Standing next to me in this lonely crowd,
Is a man who swears he's not to blame.
All day long I hear him shout so loud,
Crying out that he was framed.
I see my light come shining
From the west unto the east.
Any day now, any day now,
I shall be released.
Artist
Joe Cocker
Category
Music
Licence
Standard YouTube Licence

----------


## Blurock

Feelin' Allright!

----------


## Citizen X

*Joe Cocker 20/05/1944-22/12/1014:With A little help from my friends: Woodstock 1969:Lyrics and Video*
Rock on :Thumbup: 







“ What would you think if sang out of tune,
 Would you stand up and walk out on me ?
 Lend me your ears and I'll sing you a song
 And I'll try not to sing out of key.

 Oh, I get by with a little help from my friends
 Mm, I get high with a little help from my friends
 Mm, gonna try with a little help from my friends

 What do I do when my love is away
 (Does it worry you to be alone ?)
 How do I feel by the end of the day,
 (Are you sad because you're on your own ?)

 No, I get by with a little help from my friends
 Mm, I get high with a little help from my friends
 Mm, gonna try with a little help from my friends

 Do you need anybody
 I need somebody to love
 Could it be anybody
 I want somebody to love.

 Would you believe in a love at first sight
 Yes I'm certain that it happen all the time
 What do you see when you turn out the light
 I can't tell you but I know it's mine,

 Oh, I get by with a little help from my friends
 Mm, I get high with a little help from my friends
 Mm, gonna try with a little help from my friends

 Do you need anybody, I just need someone to love
 Could it be anybody, I want somebody to love.

 Oh, I get by with a little help from my friends
 with a little help from my friends.”





Album cover[1]




[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/With_a_..._Cocker_album). Accessed 23 December 2014

----------

Blurock (27-Dec-14)

----------


## Citizen X

> *
> Marvin Gaye: Let's get it on: 1970: Lyrics and Video
> 
> 
> 
> If you want a WOW moment in musical history then you need not look further than Marvin Gaye and “Let’s get it on.’
> *
> _Let’s analyse this in a round- about way._ In almost every American Idol, many South Africa Idol and many other competitions, exceptionally good, talented and young men tried to take on Marvin Gaye’s “let’s get it on” the judges had to be very honest! They knew what they were dealing with! This was the legend: Marvin Gaye!!! So they were brutally honest. I don’t recall the comments verbatim, but it went something like this: ‘The song is too big for you,’ ‘You just don’t have his vocal range,’ ‘You just don’t have his natural sex appeal,’ etcetera, etcetera!
> 
> ...


My old school music song selection for 2014 is none other but Marvin Gaye’s ‘Let’s get it on.’

“If the most profound soul songs are prayers in secular dress, Marvin's prayer is to reconcile the ecstasy of his early religious epiphany with a sexual epiphany. The hope for such a reconciliation, the search for sexual healing, is what drives his art ... The paradox is this: The sexiest of Marvin Gaye's work is also his most spiritual. That's the paradox of Marvin himself. In his struggle to wed body and soul, in his exploration of sexual passion, he expresses the most human of hungers—the hunger for God. In those songs of loss and lament—the sense of separation is heartbreaking. On one level, the separation is between man and woman. On a deeper level, the separation is between man and God”
David Ritz[1]
Album cover[2]

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Let's_Get_It_On. Accessed 30 December 2014

[2] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Let's_Get_It_On. Accessed 30 December 2014

----------


## Blurock

Na, na, na, Goodbye 2014.

To all the Old School Music fans; Shake it up and have a good time tonight.
All the best for 2015!

----------


## Blurock

Let's hope this Eskom anthem will not be our fate for 2015.

----------


## Citizen X

> *Bob Dylan:Ill be your baby tonight:1967:Album:John Wesley Harding:Lyrics and Video
> 
> Attachment 5073
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Whimsy, I think not! _UB40 paid homage_ to their favourite artists, by re-doing such classic songs as Bob Dylans Be my baby!

Bob Dylans music is incalculably mesmerizing, absolutely mesmerizing indeed!

----------


## Citizen X

*Beautiful South: Rotterdam:1996:Album:Blue is the colour: Lyrics and Video*







“And the women tug their hair 
Like they're trying to prove it won't fall out 
And all the men are gargoyles 
Dipped long in Irish stout 

The whole place is pickled 
The people are pickles for sure 
And no-one knows if they've done more here 
Than they ever would do in a jar 

This could be Rotterdam or anywhere 
Liverpool or Rome 
'Cause Rotterdam is anywhere 
Anywhere alone 
Anywhere alone 

And everyone is blonde 
And everyone is beautiful 
And when blondes and beautiful are multiple 
They become so dull and dutiful 

And when faced with dull and dutiful 
They fire red warning flares 
Battle-Khaki personality 
With red underwear 

This could be Rotterdam or anywhere 
Liverpool or Rome 
'Cause Rotterdam is anywhere 
Anywhere alone 
Anywhere alone 

The whole place is pickled 
The people are pickles for sure 
And no-one knows if they've done more here 
Than they ever would do in a jar 

This could be Rotterdam or anywhere 
Liverpool or Rome 
'Cause Rotterdam is anywhere 
Anywhere alone 

This could be Rotterdam or anywhere 
Liverpool or Rome 
'Cause Rotterdam is anywhere 
Anywhere alone.”

Album cover[1]
Video source[2]



 [1]Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotterd...or_Anywhere%29. Accessed 17 January 2015

[2] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=onKrpUeocUk. Accessed 17 January 2015

----------


## Citizen X

*Eric Clapton:Layla:1970:Album-Layla and other assorted love songs: Lyrics and Video



*






“The song was inspired by the classical poet of Persian literature, Nizami Ganjavi's _The Story of Layla and Majnun_, a copy of which Ian Dallas had given to Clapton. The book moved Clapton profoundly, as it was the tale of a young man who fell hopelessly in love with a beautiful, unavailable woman and who went crazy because he could not marry her.[2][3] In his autobiography, Clapton states, "Ian Dallas told me the tale of Layla and Manjun [sic], a romantic Persian love story in which a young man, Manjun [sic], falls passionately in love with the beautiful Layla, but is forbidden by her father to marry her and goes crazy with desire."[4] The song was further inspired by Clapton's then unrequited love for Pattie Boyd, the wife of his friend and fellow musician George Harrison.”[1]


“What'll you do when you get lonely
And nobody's waiting by your side?
You've been running and hiding much too long.
You know it's just your foolish pride.


Layla, you've got me on my knees.
Layla, I'm begging, darling please.
Layla, darling won't you ease my worried mind.

I tried to give you consolation
When your old man had let you down.
Like a fool, I fell in love with you,
Turned my whole world upside down.



Let's make the best of the situation
Before I finally go insane.
Please don't say we'll never find a way
And tell me all my love's in vain.”

Album cover[2]
Video Source[3]




 [1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Layla. Accessed 18 January 2015

[2] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Layla. Accessed 18 January 2015

[3] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fX5USg8_1gA. Accessed 18 January 2015

----------


## Citizen X

*Bob Marley and the Wailers: Zion Train:1980:Album-Uprising:Lyrics and Video

Attachment 5303
*





I’ve been to many stations. I specifically chose to be on the ‘Zion Train,’ *Lord*, I’m back on track, back on your train. “Where’s there’s a will, there’s a way!” “2000 years of history could not be wiped away so easily!”



Mark 8:36
“What good is it for someone to gain the whole world, yet forfeit their soul?”

Music is subject to interpretation in much the same way as a poem is. I  take the best of what I can get from a particular song. _I often fuse my  own meaning into certain songs._ 

*This is after-all what a ‘relativist,’  does.* Bob Marley and many other artists are metaphysical thinkers in  that they believe in a higher power, or God or a supreme being or a  creator.

*PS…*you  don’t want a relativist in the pilot’s seat as the relativist will  simply say ‘I know what the instruments are telling me and I also know  what the tower is telling me, but I’ll fuse my own meaning into it!!!


“Zion train is coming our way;
The Zion train is coming our way;
Oh, people, get on board! (you better get on board!)
Thank the Lord 
I gotta catch a train, 'cause there is no other station;
Then you going in the same direction (ooh-ooh).
Zion's train is coming our way;
The Zion's train is coming our way.
Which man can save his brother's soul? (save your brother's soul)
Oh man, it's just self control. (oo-hoo-oo!)
Don't gain the world and lose your soul (just don't lose your soul)
*Wisdom is better than silver and gold* -
To the bridge (ooh-ooh!)
Oh, where there's a will,
There's always a way.
Where there's a will,
There's always a way (way, way, way, way),
Soul train is coming our way; er!
Zion train is coming our way.
Two thousand years of history (history)
Could not be wiped away so easily.
Two thousand years of history (Black history)
Could not be wiped so easily (could not be wiped so easily).
Oh, children, Zion train is comin' our way; get on board now!
They said the Zion train is comin' our way;
*you got a ticket, so thank the Lord!*
Zion's train is - Zion's train is - Zion's train is - Zion's train -
They said the soul train is coming our way;
They said the soul train is coming our way.” 

Album cover[1]
Video source[2]



 [1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uprisin...ilers_album%29. Accessed 18 January 2015


[2] Wikipedia: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Y5ibHgEqzA. Accessed 18 January 2015

----------


## Citizen X

*Tears for fears:Everybody wants to rule the world:1985:Album-Songs from the big chair:Lyrics and Video


*






“Welcome to your life
There's no turning back
Even while we sleep
We will find you

Acting on your best behaviour
Turn your back on mother nature
Everybody wants to rule the world

It's my own design
It's my own remorse
Help me to decide
Help me make the most

Of freedom and of pleasure
Nothing ever lasts forever
Everybody wants to rule the world

There's a room where the light won't find you
Holding hands while the walls come tumbling down
When they do I'll be right behind you

So glad we've almost made it
So sad they had to fade it
Everybody wants to rule the world

I can't stand this indecision
Married with a lack of vision
Everybody wants to rule the world
Say that you'll never never never never need it
One headline why believe it ?
Everybody wants to rule the world

All for freedom and for pleasure
Nothing ever lasts forever
Everybody wants to rule the world.”

Album cover[1]
Video source[2]



 [1]Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Everybo...Rule_the_World. Accessed 18 January 2015

[2]Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OFOZQ6pMGo. Accessed 18 January 2015

----------


## AndyD

I was living for a while in Fresno, CA for a short time in the mid/late 80's and on weekends it was a toss-up whether we'd head for some nightlife in The Haight area San Fransisco or if we weren't in the mood for the freaks and the hippies we'd head for the taverns on Santa Fe Ave in LA. 

One night in LA after smoking too much smoking, too much drinking and generally spending too much we ended up in a bar that was cheaper than most but less glitzy and somewhat off the beaten track. There was a guy who was playing piano and singing, he obviously had some talent from what I heard above the noise but he'd also obviously had way too much to drink and he had gathered a crowd of onlookers around him which I assumed was because of his advanced state of drunkenness. Eventually he collapsed in a heap and stopped playing and the onlookers dispersed.

An hour or more later on my way back from the bathroom as I walked past him I helped him up off the floor and back onto the piano stool and against my better jugement was convinced to buy him a drink in 'trade for a song'. At the bar I asked what he'd been drinking and the barman poured a large Bourbon or Scotch and he told me that I should have been there earlier because the guy was Tom Waits and he'd been playing all night for drinks. He was as good as his word and he played a song whilst I helped him stay on the stool, I didn't recognise it but he certainly put his heart and soul into it and it's always been my excuse to say I've seen him live.

The thing I like about Tom Waits, apart from the fact he was a very likeable drunk is that whilst most artists paint a picture with the lyrics and the tune, Tom's lyrics paint the picture but his actual voice provides the backdrop and the props which complete a scene you can really buy into as a listener and immerse yourself in.

He's done a lot of great tracks that don't have much mainstream appeal so I picked one from his Rain Dogs album that you may be familiar with.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZhW...=RDhZhW76LAnTY

Tom Waits

"Downtown Train"

Outside another yellow moon
Punched a hole in the nighttime, yes
I climb through the window and down the street
Shining like a new dime
The downtown trains are full
With all those Brooklyn girls
They try so hard to break out of their little worlds

You wave your hand and they scatter like crows
They have nothing that will ever capture your heart
They're just thorns without the rose
Be careful of them in the dark
Oh if I was the one
You chose to be your only one
Oh baby can't you hear me now

[Chorus:]
Will I see you tonight
On a downtown train
Every night its just the same
You leave me lonely, now
I know your window and I know its late
I know your stairs and your doorway
I walk down your street and past your gate
I stand by the light at the four way
You watch them as they fall
They stay at the carnival
But they'll never win you back

[Chorus:]
Will I see you tonight
On a downtown train
Where every night its just the same
You leave me lonely
Will I see you tonight
On a downtown train
All of my dreams just fall like rain
All upon a downtown train

----------

Citizen X (19-Jan-15), Dave A (19-Jan-15)

----------


## Citizen X

> I was living for a while in Fresno, CA for a short time in the mid/late 80's and on weekends it was a toss-up whether we'd head for some nightlife in The Haight area San Fransisco or if we weren't in the mood for the freaks and the hippies we'd head for the taverns on Santa Fe Ave in LA. 
> 
> One night in LA after smoking too much smoking, too much drinking and generally spending too much we ended up in a bar that was cheaper than most but less glitzy and somewhat off the beaten track. There was a guy who was playing piano and singing, he obviously had some talent from what I heard above the noise but he'd also obviously had way too much to drink and he had gathered a crowd of onlookers around him which I assumed was because of his advanced state of drunkenness. Eventually he collapsed in a heap and stopped playing and the onlookers dispersed.
> 
> An hour or more later on my way back from the bathroom as I walked past him I helped him up off the floor and back onto the piano stool and against my better jugement was convinced to buy him a drink in 'trade for a song'. At the bar I asked what he'd been drinking and the barman poured a large Bourbon or Scotch and he told me that I should have been there earlier because the guy was Tom Waits and he'd been playing all night for drinks. He was as good as his word and he played a song whilst I helped him stay on the stool, I didn't recognise it but he certainly put his heart and soul into it and it's always been my excuse to say I've seen him live.
> 
> The thing I like about Tom Waits, apart from the fact he was a very likeable drunk is that whilst most artists paint a picture with the lyrics and the tune, Tom's lyrics paint the picture but his actual voice provides the backdrop and the props which complete a scene you can really buy into as a listener and immerse yourself in.
> 
> He's done a lot of great tracks that don't have much mainstream appeal so I picked one from his Rain Dogs album that you may be familiar with.
> ...


 Andy, needless to say, you are a well traveled man. All your travels clearly made lots of priceless memories for you.
 Nothing like a song to bring a place you once visited back to life. Music is a time machine of sorts. This is the ultimate exercise of this thread.

This thread has really given me the opportunity to revisit the days of my youth, places that Ive been to and relationships that I had. 

Many of the songs that I have posted here, featured in my life between 1992 and 1997. These were phenomenal years for me. That said, even as a kid, I loved the old school tunes and made a habit of playing my favourite vinyl lp whenever I needed some quality escapism...

----------

Blurock (21-Jan-15)

----------


## Citizen X

*Rupert Holmes: Escape (The Piña Colada Song):1979:Lyrics and Video

*





_‘So I wrote to the paper, took out a personal ad
And though I'm nobody's poet, I thought it wasn't half bad’

_

“I was tired of my lady, we'd been together too long
Like a worn out recording of a favorite song
So while she lay there sleepin' I read the paper in bed
And in the personal columns, there was this letter I read

If you like piña coladas and getting caught in the rain
If you're not into yoga, if you have half a brain
If you like making love at midnight in the dunes of the cape
Then I'm the love that you've looked for, write to me and escape

I didn't think about my lady, I know that sounds kind of mean
But me and my old lady had fallen into the same old dull routine
So I wrote to the paper, took out a personal ad
And though I'm nobody's poet, I thought it wasn't half bad

Yes, I like piña coladas and getting caught in the rain
I'm not much into health food, I am into champagne
I've got to meet you by tomorrow noon and cut through all this red tape
At a bar called O'Malley's where we'll plan our escape

So I waited with high hopes and she walked in the place
I knew her smile in an instant, I knew the curve of her face
It was my own lovely lady and she said, "Aw, it's you."
Then we laughed for a moment and I said, "I never knew."

That you like piña coladas and gettin' caught in the rain
And the feel of the ocean and the taste of champagne
If you like making love at midnight in the dunes on the cape
You're the lady I've looked for, come with me and escape

If you like piña coladas and getting caught in the rain
If you're not into yoga, if you have half a brain
If you like making love at midnight in the dunes on the cape
Then I'm the love that you've looked for, write to me and escape

Yes I like piña coladas and getting caught in the rain
I'm not much into health food, I am into champagne
I've got to meet you by tomorrow noon and cut through all this red tape.” 

Video source[1]


 [1]Youtube:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaOXWJKsX-U. Accessed 19 January 2015

----------

Blurock (21-Jan-15)

----------


## AndyD

> Andy, needless to say, you are a well traveled man. All your travels clearly made lots of priceless memories for you.
>  Nothing like a song to bring a place you once visited back to life. Music is a time machine of sorts. This is the ultimate exercise of this thread.
> 
> This thread has really given me the opportunity to revisit the days of my youth, places that I’ve been to and relationships that I had. 
> 
> Many of the songs that I have posted here, featured in my life between 1992 and 1997. These were phenomenal years for me. That said, even as a kid, I loved the old school tunes and made a habit of playing my favourite vinyl lp whenever I needed some quality escapism...


I think that travelling certainly had a big effect on the actual music I was exposed to and came to appreciate, it probably went a long way in my developing a very catholic (adjective with a small 'c') taste in music but I don't think it made a difference to how big a part of my life it was and how defining and personal it's always been to me.

From a very early age I loved music, I have very early memories of wanting to visit a particular Auntie because she had a record player and a large box of records which would keep me occupied on my own for hours at a time.

Spending a good portion of my youth in the UK, when I was at primary school I would go to bed with my radio hidden and listen avidly to shows like John Peel and I was lucky to learn to listen and appreciate music I wasn't familiar with and music I didn't know the tune or the lyrics to. As I got older I watched TV shows like the Old Grey Whistle Test and The Tube and I started buying at least a record every month. Every weekend a group of us would randomly pick a live music venue and we'd just go watch whatever band was playing. These venues were very personal, there would be a crowd of 1 or 2 hundred people and we'd usually drink with the performers and actually talk to them before and after the show.

I do wonder if music will ever or could ever mean the same to todays youth. Music consumption in all forms was an event, even buying a record had at least three days planning and probably a week or two saving money and deciding which record it would be. It was a bus ride to town with a few friends who'd just come along to spectate and share in the moment, a whole morning in numerous seedy basement record shops and lengthy last minute discussions with the gurus that worked there and finally an hour on the bus home again to spend the afternoon playing it, listening to it, discussing the various tracks and lyrics and guitar riffs. Nowadays it's a WI-FI connection and a visit to youtube or MP3skull and in less than a minute there's an untangible, disposable file on a memory stick. For me it was about seeing a band progress from the pub scene through larger live venues and onto the organised tours and sometimes finally go and see the same guys that you knew personally after talking and drinking with them play to a crowd of 80 thousand at Wembly or Nebworth or Glastonbury. Some of the artists I've seen live to start with as crowd of under 200 people and finally with a crowd of over 50K would include Lenny Kravitz, New Order, U2, The Smiths, The Cult, The Clash, ZZ-Top the list is long and the memories are many.

I just read the post and got a reality check, I'm sounding old. I'm bemoaning progress and getting into 'kids of today' rants which isn't good so here's my old school cool nomination.

1987 (I think) on a random Friday evening in a Manchester venue called 'The International 2" there were 2 American acts playing which was quite unusual. The first was a very Rubinesque black lady who's name I cannot remember, she had a great Blues/Gospel voice and sung her heart out to a mixed but very quiet and appreciative crowd of about 100 people. The next act was an equally unknown American rock singer/guitarist who was a kinda rasta looking dude with a half unbuttoned shirt and some kind of Bee Gee's looking gold thing that swung across his exposed chest. He incidentally released an album later the same year called 'Let Love Rule'. He played about an hour or so and the place went wild, 3 encores later we spent the rest of the night buying him and the Blues Singer Lady drinks.

Here's one of the songs he played in the main set and again as an encore. It's an uncomplicated protest song, sweet and to the point.

Lenny Kravitz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lq6rEPBN7aA


"Mr. Cab Driver"

Mr Cab Driver won't you stop to let me in
Mr Cab Driver don't like my kind of skin
Mr Cab Driver you're never gonna win
Mr Cab Driver won't you stop to pick me up
Mr Cab Driver I might need some help
Mr Cab Driver only thinks about himself
Here we go

Mr Cab Driver, Mr Cab Driver
Mr Cab Driver, Mr Cab Driver

Mr Cab Driver don't like the way I look
He don't like dreads he thinks we're all crooks
Mr Cab Driver reads too many story books
Mr Cab Driver pass me up with eyes of fire
Mr Cab Driver thinks we're all one sixty five'ers
Mr Cab Driver fuck you I'm a survivor
Oh yeah, one more time, ahah

Let me in

Mr Cab Driver, Mr Cab Driver
Mr Cab Driver, Mr Cab Driver

----------

Blurock (21-Jan-15), Citizen X (20-Jan-15), Dave A (20-Jan-15)

----------


## Dave A

> Music consumption in all forms was an event, even buying a record had at least three days planning and probably a week or two saving money and deciding which record it would be. It was a bus ride to town with a few friends who'd just come along to spectate and share in the moment, a whole morning in numerous seedy basement record shops and lengthy last minute discussions with the gurus that worked there and finally an hour on the bus home again to spend the afternoon playing it, listening to it, discussing the various tracks and lyrics and guitar riffs.


That sent shivers down my spine - exactly the way it was  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Citizen X (20-Jan-15)

----------


## Citizen X

Nostalgia?Definitely!



When it comes to technology, everyone simply has to get with the program, as we live in a technologically driven world. 



Technology, however, does take the interaction aspect of a person and a device away. For instance, with the ‘turntable,’ or vinyl player, one had to first select the LP from a range of Lp’s. The album covers of that day, are works of art.

It was hardly surprising that music could be presented in such an exquisite manner. This was due to the fact that exquisite presentation of a LP to the fan was a world-wide norm. I certainly expected nothing less. I deeply regret having lost boxes of lp’s whilst moving home in 1997.

 I can vividly recall playing the LP ‘Confrontation,’ though there was only one Lp, this album had a double cover. Upon opening the cover, just as one would do a book, there appears further art with an actual historical event depicted. This was absolutely mesmerizing!

 The interaction is still not complete. The lp had to be carefully removed from it’s sleeve, I can almost hear and feel that sensation of removing a lp from it’s inner plastic cover. The lp would be cleaned, the ‘turntable,’ switched on, the needle inspected and then you got your music high.

I've come to realize that many youngsters, of this generation, just don't seem to appreciate the actual lyrics of a song. It appears that many are just into the sound of loud bass, not even knowing where the concept of bass originated.

----------


## Citizen X

*Marvin Gaye and Tammi Terrel: Ain’t no mountain high enough:1970:Album-Marvin Gaye and Tammi Tarrel’s greatest hits: Lyrics and Video


*






“Listen, baby, 
ain't no mountain high 
Ain't no valley low, 
ain't no river wide enough, baby 
If you need me, call me, 
no matter where you are 
No matter how far, 
don't worry, baby 
Just call my name, I'll be there in a hurry 
You don't have to worry 
'Cause baby, there ain't no mountain high enough 
Ain't no valley low enough, 
ain't no river wide enough 
To keep me from getting to you, baby 
Remember the day I set you free 
I told you, you could always count on me, darling 
And from that day on I made a vow 
I'll be there when you want me some way, some how 
'Cause baby, there ain't no mountain high enough 
Ain't no valley low enough, 
ain't no river wide enough 
To keep me from getting to you, baby 
Oh no darling, 
no wind, no rain 
No winters cold can stop me baby 
No, no baby, 
'cause you are my love 
If you ever in trouble, I'll be there on the double 
Just send for me, oh baby 
My love is alive 
way down in my heart 
Although we are miles apart 
If you ever need a helping hand 
I'll be there on the double just as fast as I can 
Don't you know that there ain't no mountain high enough 
Ain't no valley low enough, 
ain't no river wide enough 
To keep me from getting to you, baby 
Don't you know that there 
ain't no mountain high enough 
Ain't no valley low enough, 
ain't no river wide enough 
Ain't no mountain high enough, 
ain't no valley low enough.”
Album cover[1]
Video source[2]


 [1]Wikipedia:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marvin_..._Greatest_Hits. Accessed 20 January 2015



[2]Youtube:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xz-UvQYAmbg. Accessed 20 January 2015

----------


## KCS

> Nostalgia?Definitely!
> 
> 
> 
> When it comes to technology, everyone simply has to get with the program, as we live in a technologically driven world. 
> 
> 
> 
> Technology, however, does take the interaction aspect of a person and a device away. For instance, with the turntable, or vinyl player, one had to first select the LP from a range of Lps. The album covers of that day, are works of art.
> ...


I agree with you. It is good to see that LP's are making a massive comeback. Most of the local music stores around here have started selling LP's again.

I collect live concert DVD's. Seeing the performances adds another dimension for me, and the surround sound is pretty good.

----------

Blurock (21-Jan-15), Citizen X (21-Jan-15)

----------


## Citizen X

*Babara Mandrell:I was country when country wasn’t cool:1981:Album-Babara Mandrel Live:Lyrics and Video



*

I was reggae when reggae wasn’t cool :Stick Out Tongue: 



Country music is about telling a story in a very poetic manner. I loved country music as a kid. I derived my love for *‘Levi,’* jeans and cowboy hats from country music.
Being different can be demonstrated by the music that one listens to. I have fond memories of the ‘drive in.’ :Cowboy: 


“I was Country, when Country wasn’t cool 
I was Country, from my hat down to my boots 
I still act, and look the same what you see ain't nothing' new 
I was Country, when Country wasn't cool.”






“I remember wearing' straight leg Levis and flannel shirts, even when they weren't in style 
I remember singing' with Roy Rogers at the movies, when the West was really wild 
And I was listening' to the Opry when all of my friends were digging' 
Rock 'n Roll and Rhythm & Blues 
I was Country, when Country wasn't cool"

I remember circling' the drive-in pulling' up and turning' down George Jones 
I remember when no one was looking' I was putting' peanuts in my Coke 
I took a lot of kidding', 'cause I never did fit in now look at everybody trying' to be what I was then 
I was Country, when Country wasn't cool


I was Country, when Country wasn’t cool 
I was Country, from my hat down to my boots 
I still act, and look the same what you see ain't nothing' new 
I was Country, when Country wasn't cool


They call us "country bumpkins", for sticking' to our roots 
I'm just glad we're in a country, where we're all free to choose 
I was Country, when Country wasn't cool


I was Country, when Country wasn’t cool 
I was Country, from my hat down to my boots 
I still act, and look the same what you see ain't nothing' new 
I was Country, when Country wasn't cool 

Yeah, I was Country when Country wasn't cool.”

Album cover[1]
Video source[2]

 [1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barbara_Mandrell_Live. Accessed 21 January 2015

[2] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NN50ZU6jVwM. Accessed 21 January 2015

----------


## Citizen X

*The Highway Men:Highway man:1985:Album-Highwayman:Lyrics and Video 


*







[Nelson:]
I was a highwayman. Along the coach roads I did ride.
With sword and pistol by my side.
Many a young maid lost her baubles to my trade.
Many a soldier shed his lifeblood on my blade.
The bastards hung me in the spring of twenty-five.
But I am still alive.

[Kristofferson:]
I was a sailor. I was born upon the tide.
And with the sea I did abide.
I sailed a schooner round the Horn to Mexico.
I went aloft and furled the mainsail in a blow.
And when the yards broke off they said that I got killed.
But I am living still.

[Cash:]
I was a dam builder across the river deep and wide.
Where steel and water did collide.
A place called Boulder on the wild Colorado.
I slipped and fell into the wet concrete below.
They buried me in that great tomb that knows no sound.
But I am still around.
I'll always be around, and around, and around, and around, and around.

[Jennings:]
I fly a starship across the Universe divide.
And when I reach the other side,
I'll find a place to rest my spirit if I can.
Perhaps I may become a highwayman again.
Or I may simply be a single drop of rain.
But I will remain.
And I'll be back again, and again, and again, and again, and again.



Album cover[1]
Video source[2]

 [1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Highway...um%29.Accessed 21 January 2015

[2] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFkcAH-m9W0. Accessed 21 January 2015

----------


## Blurock

The original Fleetwood Mac nurtured my love for Blues music. Peter Green was a master of the guitar (listen to Gary Moore's Blues for Greeny) and numbers like this one, Man of the World and Black magic woman became all time classics. Sit back, enjoy with a cold one.

----------

Citizen X (21-Jan-15)

----------


## Blurock

Guys, you are giving me cold shivers. Andy, you could have been a poet! 

I was most fortunate to have grown up in the Swinging Sixties and the Stupid Seventies when music turned to disco and bands were, um, banned. Sort of.
I guess that makes me a toppie, but that's just my body. I am still 16 after all those years!

The sixties was the pioneering years of pop and rock with new fads trends and fashions almost every week. The invention of the mini skirt and bikini. Free sex and Woodstock.
Live bands was my scene and I dreamt of being a rock star. When I passed an audition and joined my first band at 15 I was over the moon. I must have been the worst drummer ever, but eventually learnt to play the guitar after doing my National Service, playing the clarinet in a military band. After that I again formed a rock band, but then as a guitarist and lead singer. 

I was a regular at the record shops and was fortunate to have a girlfriend who worked part-time at one. She always kept me up to date with the latest, including imported albums. Crammed into the cubicles with all ten of your friends to listen to the latest hit was cool. At school we talked music and memorised the words of the songs. Have you heard this...? Have you seen that band? etc etc.
 Vinyl was special. You had to treat it with care and never loaned it to anyone for fear of scratches. The album covers were works of art and many became collector's items. I still have my vinyl collection and some of them have only been played once or twice. I used to immediately tape the best numbers on the record and then put it away. Some of those classic albums are still in mint condition. A while back I sold Astra by the South African band Freedom's Children for $150. (yes dollars!) Freedom's could have been more famous than the Rolling Stones had it not been for apartheid. You can listen to the album in some of the earlier posts.

The one in the middle... Manfred Mann was an ex South African.

----------

Citizen X (21-Jan-15)

----------


## Blurock

Some of the best lead guitar you'll ever hear. Unfortunately the Peter Green story is a sad one. Check it out on Youtube. DON'T do drugs!

----------

Citizen X (21-Jan-15)

----------


## Citizen X

*Fleetwoodmac: Don’t stop:1977:Album-Rumours:Lyrics and Video


*







> If you wake up and don't want to smile,
> If it takes just a little while,
> Open your eyes and look at the day,
> You'll see things in a different way.
> Don't stop, thinking about tomorrow,
> Don't stop, it'll soon be here,
> It'll be, better than before,
> Yesterday's gone, yesterday's gone.
> Why not think about times to come,
> ...


 


Album cover[1]
Video source[2]

 [1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don%27t...od_Mac_song%29. Accessed 21 January 2015


[2][2] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8arvEzHsA8. Accessed 21 January 2015

----------


## AndyD

I remember buying a Fleetwood Mac single on the first weekend of its release. I was primarily in the record shops to buy another LP and because it was hot off the press they were constantly playing fleetwood mac in the background. With some leftover money after acquiring the primary target I fell hook line and sinker for the upsell sales technique and left with one.

I was originally going to give the single to my sister who is 2 1/2 years younger than me because it was more her genre of music and I had in mind that a decoy might help keep her grubby fingers off my real records....and believe me, her fingers were grubby, I know because I'd have to spend hours cleaning the snot and sugar ridden smudges off my prized vinyl. 

The single lay around in my bedroom unplayed for several days and I remember one weekday evening when it was lashing down with thunder, lightning and rain outside I put the Fleetwood Mac single on my turntable, played it a few times. I then flipped it over to listen to the 'B-Side' and what I heard just immediately blew me away. It was a ballad type song with obvious, or so I thought, drug connotations but there was something deeply emotional about it that still gives me a knot in my stomach today when I hear it and I never figured out to this day how anyone in their right mind could have assigned it to a B-Side.

The link below is to the original album version, all the live performances I've seen never seemed to convey the same emotion.

Fleetwood Mac (Written by Stevie Nicks)

Gold Dust Woman

Rock on gold dust woman
Take your silver spoon
Dig your grave

Heartless challenge
Pick your path and I'll pray

Wake up in the morning
See your sunrise loves to go down
Lousy lovers pick their prey
But they never cry out loud
Cry out

Did she make you cry
Make you break down
Shatter your illusions of love
And is it over now do you know how
Pick up the pieces and go home.

Rock on ancient queen
Follow those who pale
In your shadow

Rulers make bad lovers
You better put your kingdom up for sale
Up for sale

Well did she make you cry
Make you break down
Shatter your illusions of love
And is it over now, do you know how
Pickup the pieces and go home.

Well did she make you cry
Make you break down
Shatter your illusions of love
And now tell me
Is it over now, do you know how
Pickup the pieces and go home
Go home
Go home

Pale
Shadow
Of a woman
Pale
Shadow
Of a dragon
Dust woman

Pale
Shadow
Of a woman
Black widow
Pale
Shadow
She's a dragon
Gold dust woman
Woman, woman

----------

Blurock (23-Jan-15), Citizen X (06-Feb-15)

----------


## AndyD

Okay, here's one I heard on the radio this afternoon and it was like a breath of fresh air and was the cause of an almost subconcious but very notable volume increase. It's an uncomplicated rock song with a ballad undertone for the first half and an epic 2-guitar solo at the end (if there would be such a thing as a 2 guitar solo). 

I've been nominating mostly music so far that I have a really strong connection to but I never saw this band live and although it's a track I've always enjoyed I only ended up with this single in my vinyl collection by accident when I bought a box of a few hundred 7" singles from a friend of mine who worked at a local radio station. All the 7" singles were radio promo releases. 

The way it used to work was that bands with a big distribution company behind them used to press a run of a couple of thousand promo copies of an about to be released single or album. The track was often the bare bones of the finished product before final editing, it's what would be known in the movie industry as a 'workprint' and these singles were distributed as freebies to well known DJ's and big radio stations as a way of generating interest and familiarity for a song, a way of encouraging them to give it air time. They often came in paper sleeves with no artwork and some were even labelled by hand or with a manual ink-stamp with the artist and track name and a big 'Not For Sale' warning on them. These promo copies rarely made it onto the open market and they were rarely, if ever actually played on the radio.

The interest I had in these promo releases was that I percieved that the somewhat raw promo track was something closer to the way the actual artist wanted the song to sound before the marketing department and editors did their hatchet job on it to make it what they considered more appealing from a sales point of view. Obviously I never had proof that this was the case, it was just a romantic notion but I did spend many happy hours playing the official release and the promo release of the same songs back to back and carefully analyzing the differences. The promo release I have of this particular track had only a single guitar solo in the latter half which isn't as gripping as the dual guitars in the final retail release, the promo was also only about 5 minutes long and the final retail single was considerably longer.

Here's the '76 Knebworth live version on a rare sunny day in the UK. It's 14 minutes long so if you want to fast forward to the part where the goosebumps start then go to around the 6 minute mark. 

Lynyrd Skynyrd

Free bird

If I leave here tomorrow
Would you still remember me?
For I must be traveling on, now
'Cause there's too many places
I've got to see

But, if I stayed here with you, girl
Things just couldn't be the same
'Cause I'm as free as a bird now
And this bird, you can not change
Oh, oh, oh, oh, oh

And the bird you cannot change
And this bird you cannot change
Lord knows, I cant change
Bye, bye, baby it's been a sweet love

Yeah, yeah
Though this feeling I can't change
But please don't take it so badly
'Cause the Lord knows
I'm to blame

But, if I stayed here with you girl
Things just couldn't be the same
'Cause I'm as free as a bird now
And this bird, you'll can not change
Oh, oh, oh, oh, oh

And this bird you cannot change
And this bird you cannot change
Lord knows, I can't change
Lord help me, I can't change
Lord I can't change

Won't you fly high, free bird, yeah?

----------

Blurock (03-Feb-15), Citizen X (06-Feb-15), Dave A (25-Jan-15)

----------


## Martincost

Cool collection, guys! Thanks for sharing. I like singing old school and so do my friends. Really appreciated.

----------

Citizen X (07-Feb-15)

----------


## AndyD

Instead of nominating another favorite track I'm going to sneak in a tribute to a guitarist and hope nobody notices.

I first encountered Johnny Marr in the early 80's when he was alongside Morrisey in The Smiths and later with The The. The thing I always liked about him was he was more that just talented, he was original. Most people remember The Smiths for Morrisey's style or voice or lyrics but the Smiths for me were just as much, if not more about Johnny Marr and his understated guitar style that ranged from downright jangley and plinky to big and bold. Throughout his musical career he has constantly redefined and pushed the boundaries of guitar playing whilst staying somewhere between lead and rythmn and whilst he's always had a fan following which has been been sufficient to allow him to ply his trade I think his biggest following is amongst fellow musicians who are possibly better placed in some regards to appreciate what he does and how well he does it.

Here's a 1983 Smiths track that epitomises his earlier signature sound as rawas it comes live at the Hacienda. 

What difference does it make - The Smiths

Here's another Smiths track with another distinctive Marr sound to it.

How Soon Is Now - The Smiths

And just because it makes me smile when I see it here's why Johnny Marr became a guitarist and not a dancer.

----------

Citizen X (06-Feb-15)

----------


## Citizen X

> *Rupert Holmes: Escape (The Piña Colada Song):1979:Lyrics and Video
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _So I wrote to the paper, took out a personal ad
> ...


 *Guardians of the Galaxy: Old School Music features in many leading movies.

*

Ive always being a Marvel comic fan. As such, any Movie that is released of this world-wide iconic comic, is a must see for me. I enjoyed all the old school songs of this movie, my favorite, though is *Rupert Holmes: Escape (The Piña Colada Song):1979

*
The soundtrack of the movie Guardians of the Galaxy, has reached the number 1 spot on iTunes.[1]

 The New York Post, provides that, the best old school music tunes featured in the movie are: Hooked on a feeling,[Blue Swede: 1974], Moonage daydream,[David Bowie:1972], Cherry Bom[The Runaways:1976],Im Not in Love,[ 10cc:1975].[2]



Featuring the songs present on Peter Quill's mixtape in the film,[1] the album was released by Hollywood Records on July 29, 2014. A separate film score album, composed by Tyler Bates, was also released by Hollywood Records on the same date, along with a deluxe version featuring both albums.[1] *The soundtrack album reached number one on the US Billboard 200 chart, becoming the first soundtrack album in history consisting entirely of previously released songs to top the chart.

*

The album was the US's second best-selling soundtrack album of 2014, behind only the soundtrack to _Frozen_.[2] It topped the Top Soundtracks chart for 11 consecutive weeks[3] and 16 weeks in total.[4] *As of January 2015, it has sold 1,003,000 copies in the United States, and has been certified platinum by the RIAA.[3]


*

That being said, the actors and actresses of this movie, talk about these old school songs in a clear, short, succinct manner. These songs clearly brought back memories for them.







 [1] Phull h :The five best songs from the guardian of the galaxy http://nypost.com/2014/08/05/the-5-b...of-the-galaxy/. Accessed 7 February 2015

[2] Phull h :The five best songs from the guardian of the galaxy http://nypost.com/2014/08/05/the-5-b...of-the-galaxy/. Accessed 7 February 2015


[3] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardia...8soundtrack%29. Accessed 7 February 2015

----------

AndyD (14-Feb-15)

----------


## Citizen X

*Blue Swede:Hooked on a feeling:1974:Album-Hooked on a feeling[Guardians of the Galaxy: Awesome MixVol. 1 (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack)]:Lyrics and Video

**

*






> Ooga-ChakaOoga-Ooga
>  Ooga-Chaka Ooga-Ooga
>  Ooga-Chaka Ooga-Ooga
>  Ooga-Chaka Ooga-Ooga
>  Ooga-Chaka Ooga-Ooga
> 
>  I can't stop this feeling
>  Deep inside of me
>  Girl, you just don't realize
> ...




Album cover[1]
Guardiansof the Galaxy: Awesome Mix Vol. 1 (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack) photo[2]
Videosource[3]
[1]Wikipedia. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Bl...a_Feeling.jpeg.Accessed 15 February 2015

[2]Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardia...8soundtrack%29.Accessed 15 February 2015

[3]Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5jkAkm4JmM.Accessed 15 February 2015

----------


## Citizen X

*The Raspberries:Go all the way:1972:Album-Rasberries[Guardians of the Galaxy: Awesome Mix Vol. 1 (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack)]:Lyrics and Video



**

*






> I never knew how complete love could be
> Till she kissed me and said
> Baby, please, go all the way
> It feels so right
> Being with you here tonight
> Please, go all the way
> Just hold me close
> Don't ever let me go





> I couldn't say what I wanted to say
> Till she whispered, I love you
> So, please, go all the way
> It feels so right
> Being with you here tonight
> Please, go all the way
> Just hold me close
> Don't ever let me go





> Before her love
> I was cruel and mean
> I had a hole in the place
> Where my heart should have been
> But now I've changed
> And it feels so strange
> I come alive when she does
> All those things to me
> And she says (Come on), come on
> ...


Album cover[1]
Guardians of the Galaxy: Awesome Mix Vol. 1 (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack) photo[2]
Video source[3]
 [1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raspberries_%28album%29. Accessed 16 February 2015

[2] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardians_of_the_Galaxy_%28soundtrack%29. Accessed 16 February 2015

[3] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voKihZAN4ng. Accessed 16 February 2015

----------


## Citizen X

*Norman Greenbaum:Spirit in the sky:1969-Single[Guardians of the Galaxy: Awesome Mix Vol. 1 (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack)]:Lyrics and Video


*







> When I die and they lay me to rest
> Gonna go to the place that's the best
> When I lay me down to die
> Goin' up to the spirit in the sky
> Goin' up to the spirit in the sky
> That's where I'm gonna go when I die
> When I die and they lay me to rest
> Gonna go to the place that's the best





> Prepare yourself you know it's a must
> Gotta have a friend in Jesus
> So you know that when you die
> He's gonna recommend you
> To the spirit in the sky
> Gonna recommend you
> To the spirit in the sky
> That's where you're gonna go when you die
> When you die and they lay you to rest
> You're gonna go to the place that's the best





> Never been a sinner I never sinned
> I got a friend in Jesus
> So you know that when I die
> He's gonna set me up with
> The spirit in the sky
> Oh set me up with the spirit in the sky
> That's where I'm gonna go when I die
> When I die and they lay me to rest
> I'm gonna go to the place that's the best
> Go to the place that's the best





Album cover[1]
Guardians of the Galaxy: Awesome Mix Vol. 1 (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack) photo[2]
Video source[3]


  [1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spirit_in_the_Sky. Accessed 17 February 2015

[2] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardia...8soundtrack%29. Accessed 17 February 2015

[3] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-cXrEPNvRO8. Accessed 17 February 2015

----------


## Citizen X

*David Bowie:Moonage daydream:1972:Album-The Rise and Fall of Ziggy Stardust and the Spiders from Mars**[Guardians of the Galaxy: Awesome Mix Vol. 1 (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack)]:Lyrics and Video



*







> I'm an alligator, I'm a mama-papa coming for you
> I'm the space invader, I'll be a rock 'n' rollin' bitch for you
> Keep your mouth shut, 
> you're squawking like a pink monkey bird
> And I'm busting up my brains for the words
> 
> Keep your 'lectric eye on me babe
> Put your ray gun to my head
> Press your space face close to mine, love
> ...


 



Album cover[1]
Guardians of the Galaxy: Awesome Mix Vol. 1 (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack) photo [2]
Video source[3]

 [1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Ris...ders_from_Mars. Accessed 18 February 2015

[2] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardia...8soundtrack%29. Accessed 18 February 2015

[3] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaqMwE5NKaM. Accessed 18 February 2015

----------

AndyD (20-Feb-15)

----------


## Citizen X

*Elvin Bishop:Fooled around and fell in love:1975:Album-Strutting my stuff[Guardians of the Galaxy: Awesome Mix Vol. 1 (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack)]:Lyrics and Video


*










> I must have been through about a million girls
> I'd love 'em and I'd leave them alone
> I didn't care how much they cried, no sir
> Their tears left me cold as a stone
> 
> But then I fooled around and fell in love
> I fooled around and fell in love
> I fooled around and fell in love
> I fooled around and fell in love
> ...







Album cover[1]
Guardians of the Galaxy: Awesome Mix Vol. 1 (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack) photo[2]
Video source[3]



 [1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fooled_...d_Fell_in_Love. Accessed 19 February 2015

[2] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guardia...8soundtrack%29. Accessed 19 February 2015

[3] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1LO3kNTJBw. Accessed 19 February 2015

----------


## AndyD

Thanks for the Bowie track Vanash, it was the catalyst that prompted me to have an unplanned vinyl evening where I played some albums I haven't heard for decades  :Smile: 

It also reminded me in a very around about way of this next track by Eminem. The link is tenuous at best but Bowie was one of the earlier artists to successfully use an alter ego like Ziggy Stardust to explore topics such as politics, sexuality and philosophy and Eminem followed in these footsteps with Slim Shady.

I'm not a big fan of rap but I've always had a soft spot for Mr Mathers because of his prevalent use of humour. He has never taken himself too seriously in many respects yet he's probably swung handbags with more artists and had more court cases against him than anyone else I can think of so I guess others do take him seriously. 

Controversy aside he's defined the music of at least one generation and for millions of people and this is one of my favourite tracks by him in a collaboration with Dido. This track was heavily censored when it was released so *if you're squeamish about women being duct-taped, bundled in a car boot and driven off a cliff by her crazed boyfriend then it's probably not for you.* 

Uncensored version
▲

Choose carefully!!

▼
Censored version



Stan by Enimem



[Chorus: Dido]
My tea's gone cold I'm wondering why I..
got out of bed at all
The morning rain clouds up my window..
and I can't see at all
And even if I could it'll all be gray,
but your picture on my wall
It reminds me, that it's not so bad,
it's not so bad..

[1st Chorus: volume gradually grows over raindrop background]
[2nd Chorus: full volume with beat right after "thunder" noise]

[Eminem as 'Stan']
Dear Slim, I wrote you but you still ain't calling
I left my cell, my pager, and my home phone at the bottom
I sent two letters back in autumn, you must not-a got 'em
There probably was a problem at the post office or something
Sometimes I scribble addresses too sloppy when I jot 'em
but anyways; fuck it, what's been up? Man how's your daughter?
My girlfriend's pregnant too, I'm bout to be a father
If I have a daughter, guess what I'ma call her?
I'ma name her Bonnie
I read about your Uncle Ronnie too, I'm sorry
I had a friend kill himself over some bitch who didn't want him
I know you probably hear this everyday, but I'm your biggest fan
I even got the underground shit that you did with Skam
I got a room full of your posters and your pictures man
I like the shit you did with Rawkus too, that shit was fat
Anyways, I hope you get this man, hit me back,
just to chat, truly yours, your biggest fan
This is Stan

[Chorus: Dido]

[Eminem as 'Stan']
Dear Slim, you still ain't called or wrote, I hope you have a chance
I ain't mad - I just think it's FUCKED UP you don't answer fans
If you didn't wanna talk to me outside your concert
you didn't have to, but you coulda signed an autograph for Matthew
That's my little brother man, he's only six years old
We waited in the blistering cold for you,
four hours and you just said, "No."
That's pretty shitty man - you're like his fucking idol
He wants to be just like you man, he likes you more than I do
I ain't that mad though, I just don't like being lied to
Remember when we met in Denver - you said if I'd write you
you would write back - see I'm just like you in a way
I never knew my father neither;
he used to always cheat on my mom and beat her
I can relate to what you're saying in your songs
so when I have a shitty day, I drift away and put 'em on
cause I don't really got shit else so that shit helps when I'm depressed
I even got a tattoo with your name across the chest
Sometimes I even cut myself to see how much it bleeds
It's like adrenaline, the pain is such a sudden rush for me
See everything you say is real, and I respect you cause you tell it
My girlfriend's jealous cause I talk about you 24/7
But she don't know you like I know you Slim, no one does
She don't know what it was like for people like us growing up
You gotta call me man, I'll be the biggest fan you'll ever lose
Sincerely yours, Stan -- P.S.
We should be together too

[Chorus: Dido]

[Eminem as 'Stan']
Dear Mister-I'm-Too-Good-To-Call-Or-Write-My-Fans,
this'll be the last package I ever send your ass
It's been six months and still no word - I don't deserve it?
I know you got my last two letters;
I wrote the addresses on 'em perfect
So this is my cassette I'm sending you, I hope you hear it
I'm in the car right now, I'm doing 90 on the freeway
Hey Slim, I drank a fifth of vodka, you dare me to drive?
You know the song by Phil Collins, "In the Air of the Night"
about that guy who coulda saved that other guy from drowning
but didn't, then Phil saw it all, then at a show he found him?
That's kinda how this is, you coulda rescued me from drowning
Now it's too late - I'm on a 1000 downers now, I'm drowsy
and all I wanted was a lousy letter or a call
I hope you know I ripped all of your pictures off the wall
I love you Slim, we coulda been together, think about it
You ruined it now, I hope you can't sleep and you dream about it
And when you dream I hope you can't sleep and you SCREAM about it
I hope your conscience EATS AT YOU and you can't BREATHE without me
See Slim; [*screaming*] Shut up bitch! I'm trying to talk!
Hey Slim, that's my girlfriend screaming in the trunk
but I didn't slit her throat, I just tied her up, see I ain't like you
cause if she suffocates she'll suffer more, and then she'll die too
Well, gotta go, I'm almost at the bridge now
Oh shit, I forgot, how'm I supposed to send this shit out?
[car tires squeal] [CRASH]
.. [brief silence] .. [LOUD splash]

[Chorus: Dido]

[Eminem]
Dear Stan, I meant to write you sooner but I just been busy
You said your girlfriend's pregnant now, how far along is she?
Look, I'm really flattered you would call your daughter that
and here's an autograph for your brother,
I wrote it on the Starter cap
I'm sorry I didn't see you at the show, I musta missed you
Don't think I did that shit intentionally just to diss you
But what's this shit you said about you like to cut your wrists too?
I say that shit just clowning dogg,
c'mon - how fucked up is you?
You got some issues Stan, I think you need some counseling
to help your ass from bouncing off the walls when you get down some
And what's this shit about us meant to be together?
That type of shit'll make me not want us to meet each other
I really think you and your girlfriend need each other
or maybe you just need to treat her better
I hope you get to read this letter, I just hope it reaches you in time
before you hurt yourself, I think that you'll be doing just fine
if you relax a little, I'm glad I inspire you but Stan
why are you so mad? Try to understand, that I do want you as a fan
I just don't want you to do some crazy shit
I seen this one shit on the news a couple weeks ago that made me sick
Some dude was drunk and drove his car over a bridge
and had his girlfriend in the trunk, and she was pregnant with his kid
and in the car they found a tape, but they didn't say who it was to
Come to think about it, his name was.. it was you
Damn!

----------

Citizen X (21-Feb-15)

----------


## Blurock

Love hurts! One of the most beautiful songs by the Stones

----------


## Blurock

Late night Blues to calm the soul...

----------

Citizen X (05-Mar-15)

----------


## Citizen X

*Mary Mary:Praise you:2000: Lyrics and Video


*

This song is 15 years old, there’s no doubt that it’s now an old school music classic.


Lord, please oblige me by taking these shackles off my feet so that I can praise YOU. Set the captive FREE


Bob Marley reflects kindred spirit in his song ‘Jamming.’ _He puts it this way_:

“We're jammin' -
_To think_ _that_ jammin' was a thing of the past;
We're jammin',
And _I hope this jam is gonna las_t…….

No bullet can stop us now, we neither beg nor we won't bow;
Neither can be bought nor sold……

*Jam's about my pride and truth I cannot hide*
To keep you satisfied.
True love that now exist is the love I can't resist,
*So jam by my side*.....
We jamming, and we jamming in the name of the Lord”









> Whoo!
> It sure is hot out here
> Ya know?
> I don't mind thought
> Just glad to be free
> Know what I'm saying, uh!
> 
> Take the shackles off my feet so I can dance
> I just wanna praise you
> ...


 


Album cover[1] 
Video source[2]


 [1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shackles_%28Praise_You%29. Accessed 5 March 2015

[2] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7eZD3TKn_M. Accessed 15 March 2015

----------


## Blurock

It’s not cute anymore. It’s seriously ass-whupping. If I was going to pass the baton to somebody, she would be my first choice. - Carlos Santana. 

Well, who am I to argue with Carlos Santana? Listen to this, and watch her fingers on that neck. This kid can play, for sure!

https://youtu.be/GXjTqtC3d14

----------

Citizen X (16-Mar-15)

----------


## Blurock

A sad song that every father can relate to, or maybe a prodigal son...?

https://youtu.be/LPELd225kSY

----------

Citizen X (24-Mar-15)

----------


## Blurock

Lyrics:

She was moring
And I was night time
I one day woke up
To find her lying
Beside my bed
I softly said
"Come take me"
For I've been lonely
In need of someone
As though I'd done
Someone wrong somewhere
I don't know where
Come lately

You are the sun
I am the moon
You are the words
I am the tune
Play me

Song she sang to me
Song she brang to me
Words that rang in me
Rhyme that sprang from me
Warmed the night
And what was right
Became me

You are the sun
I am the moon
You are the words
I am the tune
Play me

And so it was
That I came to travel
Upon a road
That was thorned and narrow
Another place
Another grace
Would save me

You are the sun
I am the moon
You are the word
I am the tune
Play me
Music
"Play Me" by Neil Diamond (iTunes)
Artist
Neil Diamond
Category
Music
Licence
Standard YouTube Licence

https://youtu.be/F4tXMYeUIls

----------


## Blurock

A hauntingly, beautiful song.


Listen easy,
You can hear God callin'
Walkin' barefoot by a stream
Come unto me
Your hair softly fallin'
On my face as in a dream
And the time will be our time,
And the grass won't pay no mind

Sayin' nothin', lyin' where the sun is
Bakin' down upon our sighs
My lips touch you
With their soft wet kisses,
Your hands gentle in reply
And the time will be our time,
And the grass won't pay no mind

Child, touch my soul with your cries
And the music
Will know what we've found
I'll hear a hundred goodbyes,
But today I hear only one sound
The moment we're livin' is now
Na, na, na, na

Young bird flyin'
And a soft wind blowin'
Cools the sweat inside my palms
Close my eyes
And hear the flowers growin'
As you lay sleeping in my arms
And the time will be our time,
And the grass won't pay no mind
No, the grass won't pay no mind
Music
"And the Grass Won't Pay No Mind" by Neil Diamond (iTunes)
Artist
Neil Diamond
Category
Music
Licence
Standard YouTube Licence

https://youtu.be/defDA1XUoYE

----------

Citizen X (24-Mar-15)

----------


## AndyD

I've been avoiding the band who did the next track like the plague but anyone of my era who was into music during the Punk scene couldn't ignore them and I was no exception so it's time I faced the demon. 

The Sex Pistols was a band who were only together for possibly two years and they made only a single album during their time but that didn't prevent them being possibly the most notorious and talked about band during those two years and also for the decade that followed. They were pi55 poor musicians and their tracks had no depth but each one caused a social stir that went far beyond just the music world which was pretty much exactly what they were engineered to do. 

Anyway, even though I was a fan of Punk Rock for the mostpart, I had little interest in listening to the Pistols, even less interest in buying their music and zero interest in going to see them. Well that was the case for a while until one day a friend of a friend got wind via the grapevine that they were playing a gig at a church hall just up the road from where my friend lived. 

The problem with the Pistols at that stage was that they'd been banned from playing every actual music venue because of the extensive damage and bloodshed that invariably happened and they'd resorted to booking alternative venues under assumed names so the Police couldn't close them down in advance. You've got to remember here that this was before the days of social media, hell it was decades before the first pager even appeared never mind cellphones so word of mouth was how news like this was spread but there were the obvious problems with accuracy of info and invariably someone got so excited that they blabbed to the worng person. 

We decided to take a chance, the allure of actually being a part of national news instead of just being a consumer of it was way too strong so we bought three tickets from a very shady guy in the wrong part of town. It turned out to be a waste of money unfortunately, the authorities closed the place down a full 24 hrs before the event and there was a heavy police presence in the area on the night to dispurse disappointed gig goers. I still have the ticket to this day.

Nominating a Pistols song is tricky, there's not very many of them but I'm going to give you Pretty Vacant for no better reason than I always had a soft spot for the guitar riff.


*"Pretty Vacant"* Sex Pistols, 
written by Matlock, Glen/cook, Paul Thomas/jones, Steve (gb 1)/lydon, John.

There's no point in asking
You'll get no reply.
Oh just remember a don't decide
I got no reason it's all too much
You'll always find us
Out to lunch

Oh we're so pretty
Oh so pretty
We're vacant
Oh we're so pretty
Oh so pretty
A-vacant

Don't ask us to attend
'Cause we're not all there.
Oh don't pretend 'cause I don't care
I don't believe illusions 'cause too much is real
So stop your cheap comment
'Cause we know what we feel

Oh we're so pretty
Oh so pretty
We're vacant
Oh we're so pretty
Oh so pretty
A-vacant

Oh we're so pretty
Oh so pretty
Ah but now
And we don't care

There's no point in asking
You'll get no reply.
Oh just remember a don't decide
I got no reason it's all too much
You'll always find me
Out to lunch, we're outta lunch

Oh we're so pretty
Oh so pretty
We're vacant

Oh we're so pretty
Oh so pretty
We're vacant

Oh we're so pretty
Oh so pretty
Ah but now
And we don't care

We're pretty a-pretty vacant
We're pretty a-pretty vacant
We're pretty a-pretty vacant
We're pretty a-pretty vacant
We don't care

----------

Blurock (23-Mar-15), Citizen X (24-Mar-15)

----------


## Blurock

Dan makes us Durbanites proud. Its a privilege to see him live at local gigs. The drummer is Andy Turrell, one of the best all-round musicians around. Excellent bassist and lead guitarist, I'll have him in my band anytime!  Eat your hearts out - we have some of the best right here in Surf City!

https://youtu.be/mZKeZugZLPw

----------

Citizen X (24-Mar-15)

----------


## Blurock

Dan Patlansky, Andy Turrell & Smelly Fellows

(Was Cream any better?)

----------

Citizen X (24-Mar-15)

----------


## Blurock

Gary Moore recorded this album "Blues for Greeny" as a tribute to Peter Green (one of the founder members of Fleetwood Mac)

The clean guitar chords and haunting rhythm makes this one of my favourites.



https://youtu.be/fU2_L7aSMlI

----------


## Blurock

Jimi Unplugged



https://youtu.be/IPtv14q9ZDg

----------


## Blurock

I fondly remember my youth when music was still real. Bands could actually perform on stage what they recorded in the studio. 

This recording is one of those and was made by real musicians playing real instruments. Lead guitar, rhythm guitar, bass and drums. No voice enhancers, no synthesizers, no bullshit.
A real artist doesn't need those or all the side shows and light effects etc etc. Just plain honest music. 

My favourite is How do you sleep? Google it on YouTube and see how this girl masters a guitar. Enjoy!

https://youtu.be/N9vHcjs1S2A

----------


## Blurock

Bob Seger

Enjoy!!!

https://youtu.be/UUBwognTvN4

----------


## Blurock

There's only one Buddy Guy...

https://youtu.be/xuRhaDrnlWo

----------


## Blurock

Sweet Soul Music

https://youtu.be/Y8raabzZNqw

----------


## Blurock

The great Soul Singer is no more! RIP Percy.

https://youtu.be/ZnyMhFFQgr4 Warm and tender love

https://youtu.be/4daMrdZBYCA Cover Me 

https://youtu.be/JnQekVULGBQ My Special Prayer

----------


## Blurock

http://m.fans.sonymusicemail.com/nl/...dd6c9df746335b

Stevie Ray Vaughan and Double Trouble Inducted into Rock and Roll Hall of Fame
Photo by Kevin Kane/Getty
Stevie Ray Vaughan and Double Trouble now have a permanent spot in the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame. The Texas guitar hero was inducted into the historic museum on April 18 in Cleveland, Ohio. The Rock and Roll Hall of Fame induction ceremony airs on HBO on May 30.

John Mayer took the stage to speak about the man who he's said is his biggest influence, Stevie Ray Vaughan. "I figured out there was two ways to play guitar. There was playing chords, and doing that other thing, [which] was elemental. Stevie Ray was doing the other thing. Stevie Ray Vaughan is the ultimate guitar hero."

Jimmie Vaughan and inductees Reese Wynans, Tommy Shannon and Chris Layton of Stevie Ray Vaughan and Double Trouble speak in the press room during the 30th Annual Rock And Roll Hall Of Fame Induction Ceremony at Public Hall on April 18 in Cleveland, Ohio. Photo by Michael Loccisano

"I know he would want to thank the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame, but most of all he would want to thank his fans," Jimmie Vaughan told the crowd. SRV and Double Trouble received 18 million votes to be inducted into the Rock Hall.

It was a moment fitting of the magic and emotion that filled Stevie Ray Vaughan's music. Jimmie Vaughan gathered the members of Double Trouble and their guest performers including John Mayer and Gary Clark Jr. for the finale of their three-song set.

----------

Citizen X (23-Apr-15)

----------


## Citizen X

*The Beatles “The making of Please, Please Me.”
*

----------


## Citizen X

*Ben E King 28 September 1938 – 30 April 2015 Rock on
*
*Ben E King: Stand by me: 1961:Lyrics and video

*





When the night has come
And the land is dark
And the moon is the only light we'll see
No I won't be afraid
Oh, I won't be afraid
Just as long as you stand, stand by me

So darling, darling
Stand by me, oh stand by me
Oh stand, stand by me
Stand by me

If the sky that we look upon
Should tumble and fall
All the mountains should crumble to the sea
I won't cry, I won't cry
No, I won't shed a tear
Just as long as you stand, stand by me

And darling, darling
Stand by me, oh stand by me
Oh stand now, stand by me
Stand by me

So darling, darling
Stand by me, oh stand by me
Oh stand now, stand by me, stand by me
Whenever you're in trouble won't you stand by me
Oh stand by me, oh won't you stand now, stand
Stand by me

Album cover[1]
Video source[2]

[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stand_by_Me_%28song%29. Accessed 16 May 2015

[2][2] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTd2ylacYNU. Accessed 16 May 2015

----------

Blurock (18-May-15)

----------


## Blurock

Unfortunately another great musician had to relocate to that great music hall in the sky..... RIP BB King.

https://youtu.be/4fk2prKnYnI

----------


## Citizen X

*The Commodores: Sail on:1979:Album-Midnight magic:Lyrics and Video

*




_Aint it funny how the time can go?
_
"Sail on, down the line
About half a mile or so
And I don't really wanna know ah
Where you're going
Maybe once or twice you see
Time after time I tried
Hold on to what we got
But now you're going
And I don't mind
About the things you're gonna say
Lord, I gave all my money and my time
I know it's a shame
But I'm giving you back your name
Guess I'll be on my way
I won't be back to stay
I guess I'll move along
I'm looking for a good time 
Sail on down the line
Ain't it funny how the time can go
All my friends say they told me so
But it doesn't matter
It was plain to see
That a small town boy like me
Just I wasn't your cup of tea
It was wishful thinking
I gave you my heart
And I tried ot make you happy
And you gave me nothing in return
You know it ain't so hard to say
Would you please just go away

I've thrown away the blues
I'm tired of being used
I want everyone to know
I'm looking for a good time
Good time
Sail on honey
Good times never felt so good
Sail on honey
Good times never felt so good
Sail on sugar
Good times never felt so good
Sail on."

Album cover[1]
Video source[2]



[1] Wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midnight_Magic_%28album%29. Accessed 18 May 2015

[2] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg-ivWxy5KE. Accessed 18 May 2015

----------


## Blurock

Time for bed. Here's a slow one for tonight. 

https://youtu.be/3ekOznhZkhU

----------


## Blurock

Pure genius! This girl knows how to make a guitar sing. 

https://youtu.be/VQKvyqG7Nc4

----------


## Blurock

South African, Ray Phiri at his best with Paul Simon

https://youtu.be/Lii8jpf6AyA

----------


## Blurock

https://youtu.be/4oWmfG0uFBc[YT]

Yes, I've packed up my clothes
I'm moving away from your door
Lord, I've packed up my clothes
Said, I'm moving away from your door
I've been your fool for so long
Babe, I wont play that fool no more

I gave you all my money
I work as hard as I can
I came home early one morning
I found you with another man

Babe, I've packed up my clothes
I'm moving away from your door
Said, I've been your fool for so long
And lord, I wont play that fool no more

So goodbye, baby
You don't even care
Yes, I had a love so strong for you
But you treat me so unfair

Said, I've packed up my clothes
I'm moving away from your door
You know, I've been your fool for so long
And babe, I wont play that fool no more
Read more at http://www.songlyrics.com/peter-gree...UzLAMcB1ASO.99

----------


## SBC

2 words= Black Sabbath!

----------


## Blurock

This is where I learned to play air guitar.
https://youtu.be/QQBttKoetqo

----------

Citizen X (12-Jun-15)

----------


## Citizen X

Happy Birthday Lionel Richie :Happybday:  :Happybday:  :Happybday: 

*Commodores:Easy:1977:Album-Commodores: Lyrics and Video*







> Know it sounds funny
> But I just can't stand the pain
> Girl I'm leaving you tomorrow
> Seems to me girl
> You know I've done all I can
> You see I begged, stole
> And I borrowed
> 
> Ooh, that's why I'm easy
> ...

----------


## Blurock

https://youtu.be/Q3VZaFXPAdQ?t=47s

----------


## Loukie01

Haha love the results on the poll...100% for old school music is cool. One vote in this country we can agree on ;0

----------

Blurock (07-Jul-15), Citizen X (06-Jul-15)

----------


## Citizen X

> Haha love the results on the poll...100% for old school music is cool. One vote in this country we can agree on ;0


Hi Loukie01, please feel free to post your favourite old school lyrics here.This thread is 'easy like a Sunday morning :Big Grin: ' I like to think of it as a place where I can unwind and let off some steam at times by revisiting songs of my youth.

"Remember music is a gift. Don't waste a precious drop of it, because we in your corner!" Jeanie Cunningham

----------


## Blurock

What is your best song of all time?

http://bestsongsever.com/

Amazing how many songs from the 60's and 70's are featured on this list.
Hotel California by the Eagles (2012) is the only song from the last 15 years to feature in the top 50. (Aretha Franklin recorded Respect in the 60's, not 2012)

Very difficult choice as music preferences may vary according to your mood.
I suppose Sound of Silence, Whiter Shade of Pale and Black Magic Woman will do it for me.
Or make that Jumpin' Jack Flash, Stairway to Heaven and Hotel California. 
I cannot leave out Suite Judy Blue Eyes or Hey Joe.

Oh well, I guess I just love all good music.                :Rockon:

----------


## Citizen X

> *If you want a WOW moment in musical history then you need not look further than Marvin Gaye and Lets get it on.
> *
> _Lets analyse this in a round- about way._ In almost every American Idol, many South Africa Idol and many other competitions, exceptionally good, talented and young men tried to take on Marvin Gayes lets get it on the judges had to be very honest! They knew what they were dealing with! This was the legend: Marvin Gaye!!! So they were brutally honest. I dont recall the comments verbatim, but it went something like this: The song is too big for you, You just dont have his vocal range, You just dont have his natural sex appeal, etcetera, etcetera!
> 
> *His still known as the Prince of SOUL, The PRINCE of Motown!*
> _What's Going On_ and its 1973 follow-up, _Let's Get It On_ became among the first concept albums in R&B music.Gaye's later music influenced the quiet storm, urban contemporary, slow jam and neo-soul music genres.After spending years as a European tax exile in the early 1980s, Gaye returned on the 1982 Grammy Award-winning hit, "Sexual Healing" and the _Midnight Love_ album. After a violent argument with his father, he was shot dead by him on April 1, 1984.
> Gaye was posthumously inducted to the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame in 1987. Gaye also ranked high on music magazines' lists, ranking at number 18 on the 100 Greatest Artists of All Time on the American music magazine, _Rolling Stone_, and he ranked number 20 on VH-1's list of 100 Greatest Artists of All Time. Gaye, who composed a three-octave vocal range,was subsequently ranked at number 6 on _Rolling Stone's_ list of the Greatest Singers of All Time in 2008.[1]
> 
> *Its my sheer honour to give you Marvin Gaye(Hes on the nightshift), Lets get it on.*
> ...


Very difficult to select a single song as one's all time favourite. I select Marvin Gaye and his hit 'Let's get it on.'

----------


## Marq

I dont know how Sweet - love is like oxygen made it to no3 on this list (todays rank), but theres a lot I would vote for
There are 15 Michael Jackson songs in the top 100 of all time - and another 27 on the next 100 - 150 - haha - This tells me the list is rigged  :Wink: - Maybe one or two but not much more.

----------

Citizen X (08-Jul-15)

----------


## Citizen X

> What is your best song of all time?
> 
> http://bestsongsever.com/
> 
> Amazing how many songs from the 60's and 70's are featured on this list.
> Hotel California by the Eagles (2012) is the only song from the last 15 years to feature in the top 50. (Aretha Franklin recorded Respect in the 60's, not 2012)
> 
> Very difficult choice as music preferences may vary according to your mood.
> I suppose Sound of Silence, Whiter Shade of Pale and Black Magic Woman will do it for me.
> ...


From this list I select the following two songs:

*John Lennon: Imagine: Number 21 of the list

*






> Imagine there's no heaven
> It's easy if you try
> No hell below us
> Above us only sky
> Imagine all the people
> Living for today...
> 
> Imagine there's no countries
> It isn't hard to do
> ...


 

and 

*Louis Armstrong: What a wonderful world: Number 13 on the list*







> I see trees of green, red roses, too,
> I see them bloom, for me and you
> And I think to myself
> What a wonderful world.
> 
> I see skies of blue, and clouds of white,
> The bright blessed day, the dark sacred night
> And I think to myself
> What a wonderful world.
> ...

----------

Blurock (08-Jul-15)

----------


## Blurock

> I dont know how Sweet - love is like oxygen made it to no3 on this list (todays rank), but theres a lot I would vote for
> There are 15 Michael Jackson songs in the top 100 of all time - and another 27 on the next 100 - 150 - haha - This tells me the list is rigged - Maybe one or two but not much more.


I have to agree with you, but also consider the American influence. The list will look different in different parts of the world. Old people will vote differently to the younger generation. It all depends on what you have been exposed to.

Here is the South African chart; totally different! http://bestsongsever.com/country/south-africa

----------


## Citizen X

> I have to agree with you, but also consider the American influence. The list will look different in different parts of the world. Old people will vote differently to the younger generation. It all depends on what you have been exposed to.
> 
> Here is the South African chart; totally different! http://bestsongsever.com/country/south-africa


From the South African list, the two songs I select are

*Pink Floyd: Comfortably Numb: Number 8 on the South African List*




Hello,
Is there anybody in there?
Just nod if you can hear me.
Is there anyone at home?

Come on now
I hear you're feeling down
Well, I can ease your pain
And get you on your feet again

Relax
I'll need some information first
Just the basic facts
Can you show me where it hurts?

There is no pain, you are receding
A distant ship smoke on the horizon
You are only coming through in waves
Your lips move but I can't hear what you're saying
When I was a child I had a fever
My hands felt just like two balloons
Now I've got that feeling once again
I can't explain, you would not understand
This is not how I am
I have become comfortably numb

I have become comfortably numb

O.K.
Just a little pin prick
There'll be no more aaaaaaaah!
But you may feel a little sick

Can you stand up?
I do believe it's working, good
That'll keep you going through the show
Come on, it's time to go.

There is no pain you are receding
A distant ship smoke on the horizon
You are only coming through in waves
Your lips move but I can't hear what you're saying
When I was a child
I caught a fleeting glimpse
Out of the corner of my eye
I turned to look but it was gone
I cannot put my finger on it now
The child is grown
The dream is gone
I have become comfortably numb.

*Dire Straits: Walk of life: Number 138 on the South African List
*





Here comes Johnny singing oldies, goldies
Be-Bop-A-Lua, Baby What I Say
Here comes Johnny singing I Gotta Woman
Down in the tunnels, trying to make it pay
He got the action, he got the motion
Yeah, the boy can play
Dedication devotion
Turning all the night time into the day

He do the song about the sweet lovin' woman
He do the song about the knife
He do the walk, he do the walk of life

Here comes Johnny and he'll tell you the story
Hand me down mu walkin' shoes
Here come Johnny with the power and the glory
Backbeat the talkin' blues
He got the action, he got the motion
Yeah, the boy can play
Dedication devotion
Turning all the night time into the day

He do the song about the sweet lovin' woman
He do the song about the knife
He do the walk, he do the walk of life

Here comes Johnny singing oldies, goldies
Be-Bop-A-Lula, Baby What I Say
Here comes Johnny singing I Gotta Woman
Down in the tunnels, trying to make it pay
He got the action, he got the motion
Yeah the boy can play
Dedication devotion
Turning all the night time into the day

And after all the violence and double talk
There's just a song in the trouble and the strife
You do the walk, you do the walk of life

----------


## Loukie01

Man in Black by Johnny Cash will always be one of the best...

I wear the black for the poor and the beaten down,
Livin' in the hopeless, hungry side of town,
I wear it for the prisoner who has long paid for his crime,
But is there because he's a victim of the times.

----------


## Blurock

Why no South African bands?
Over the years we've had bands and artists that could rock the world, if only they could get the required exposure.

Candlelight by richard John Smith, The Flames (they could do Soul music better than any American Soul band), Freedom's Children (their album Astra was the first rock opera ever and introduced psychedelic rock) McCully Workshop, Johnny Clegg, Vicky Sampson (African Dream) Mango Groove, Hawk... Too many to name.

Who is your favourite Saffie artist?

----------


## Citizen X

Local 'is lekker!'

I think the songs provided in the following link is a good place to start

http://www.timeslive.co.za/lifestyle...-african-songs

Which are your favourite local songs from this list?

----------


## Dave A

> Hotel California by the Eagles (2012) is the only song from the last 15 years to feature in the top 50.


Also a version issue. Originally recorded by The Eagles in the 1970's  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Blurock (13-Jul-15), Citizen X (13-Jul-15)

----------


## ghostwriter

best song ever

----------


## Citizen X

> *Paul McCartney and Wings:Silly little Love Songs:1976:Album Single-silly little love songs:Lyrics and Videos
> 
> Attachment 5077
> *
> 
> I* CONFESS*, I love silly love songs and bubble gum pop feeds my imagination and keeps me young at heart. If loving bubble-gum pop is a crime then Im GUILTY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As at this date and time, I'm suddenly in the mood for a silly little love song

----------


## Blurock

https://youtu.be/5hXQpi2Cxy8

This one is specially for my friend, Vanash Naick :Big Grin:

----------

Citizen X (18-Jul-15), mikilianis (18-Jul-15)

----------


## Blurock

https://youtu.be/FaOuTAxjmq4">https://youtu.be/FaOuTAxjmq4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350">

https://youtu.be/FaOuTAxjmq4

----------


## Citizen X

> *Paul McCartney and Wings: Band on the run: 1973:Lyrics and Video
> 
> Attachment 3960*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Artists that have an ability to deliver a concert that resembles the original song as closely as possible are highly sought after. There are many, I’ve picked Wings and their live performance of the song ‘Band on the run,’

----------


## Blurock

[QUOTE=Vanash Naick;124746]Artists that have an ability to deliver a concert that resembles the original song as closely as possible are highly sought after. There are many, Ive picked Wings and their live performance of the song Band on the run,

"Band on the run" was written by Paul McCartney and recorded with his band Wings, after he left the Beatles. I prefer an artist not to copy the original, but to put his/her own interpretation to a song. It is not so easy to do (other than ruining the song altogether) and requires talent and musical ability, as well as a good understanding of the original song.

Good examples are: Hey Joe - Jimi Hendrix, Deep Purple, the marmalade and others; 
                            Me & Bobby McGee- Janis Joplin did a better rendition of the original Kris Kristofferson song
                            With a little help from my friends by Joe Cocker was more popular than the original Beatles recording and became a rock anthem
                            Carlos Santana's Black magic woman was more popular than the original Peter Green number with Fleetwood Mac 
                            Cry to me by the Staccatos was a classic recording of the old 1950's song.

Here is a live recording of "I'd rather go blind" by Beth hart & Jeff Beck. Magic!


https://youtu.be/fALdOkf_eCM?list=PL...P06XsMnOpVFVWc

----------

Citizen X (28-Jul-15)

----------


## Citizen X

*The Beatles:While my guitar gently weeps:1968: Album-The White Album: Lyrics and Video

*





I look at you all see the love there that's sleeping
While my guitar gently weeps
I look at the floor and I see it needs sweeping
Still my guitar gently weeps
I don't know why nobody told you
How to unfold your love
I don't know how someone controlled you
They bought and sold you
I look at the world and I notice it's turning
While my guitar gently weeps
Every mistake, we must surely be learning
Still my guitar gently weeps
I don't know how you were diverted
You were perverted too
I don't know how you were inverted
No one alerted you
I look at you all see the love there that's sleeping
While my guitar gently weeps
I look at you all
Still my guitar gently weeps

Album cover[1]
Video source[2]




[1] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Beatles_(album). Accessed 28 July 2015

[2] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3RYvO2X0Oo. Accessed 28 July 2015

----------

Blurock (28-Jul-15)

----------


## Citizen X

*The Beatles: Revolution: 1968: Lyrics and video

*

Q: What music do you listen?

A: “We couldn’t afford to buy records, so we listen to the radio, and everything the radio play, was that to the ear; so I wasn’t really into everything you know, I was into, you know , call it spiritual music, you couldn’t get more revolutionised than that! Bob Marley







> You say you want a revolution
> Well, you know we all want to change the world
> You tell me that it's evolution
> Well, you know we all want to change the world
> But when you talk about destruction
> Don't you know that you can count me out
> Don't you know it's gonna be all right?
> All right, all right
> You say you got a real solution
> ...


 
Album cover[1]
Video source[2]



[1] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revolution_(Beatles_song). Accessed 29 July 2015

[2] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrkwgTBrW78. Accessed 29 July 2015

----------


## Citizen X

My favourite South African Country band is The Rocking Horse Band. I’ve tried in vain to find youtube videos of their songs. They compare favourably to Country bands worldwide.
I have, however, found these two links:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Rocki...app_2405167945

https://soundcloud.com/rocking-horse-sa

----------


## lap82

Talking about The Beatles, a simple flowchart:

----------

Blurock (06-Aug-15), Citizen X (06-Aug-15)

----------


## Citizen X

> “Stir It Up" is a love song written by Bob Marley in 1967 for his wife Rita. It remains one of his most beautiful love songs! This video includes Marley uncut at his very best. The guitar work in this song is plain magic! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The music sheet for this song is attached for those of you who want to delve deeper into this particular song!


*Babylon by bus?
*
If you going to ‘Babylon,’ by bus, you certainly mean business! I bought the cassette tape Babylon by bus in the early 90’s, I think 1992. It cost mean R300 then! Babylon by Bus is a live Bob Marley and the Wailers album. It includes songs which they sang at a concert in Paris in the late 70’s.

I think that they gave a flawless live rendition of their classic ‘Stir it Up.’







> Stir it up; little darlin', stir it up. Come on, baby.
> Come on and stir it up: little darlin', stir it up. O-oh!
> It's been a long, long time, yeah!
> (stir it, stir it, stir it together)
> Since I got you on my mind. (ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh) Oh-oh!
> Now you are here (stir it, stir it, stir it together), I said,
> it's so clear
> There's so much we could do, baby, (ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh)
> Just me and you.
> ...

----------


## Citizen X

*Depeche Mode: Shake the disease:1985:Album-The singles:Lyrics and Video

*







> I'm not going down on my knees,
> Begging you to adore me
> Can't you see it's misery
> And torture for me
> When I'm misunderstood
> Try as hard as you can, I've tried as hard as I could
> To make you see
> How important it is for me 
> Here is a plea
> ...



Album cover[1]
Video source[2]


[1] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shake_the_Disease. Accessed 6 August 2015

[2] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTGbfbttJys. Accessed 6 August 2015

----------


## Blurock

Awsome performance!

https://youtu.be/R_j3TDhc8vY

----------


## Marq

No Doubt about that - 
Heres another with one of my favourite guitarists......https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bunNRu4mBbY

----------

Blurock (13-Aug-15), Citizen X (13-Aug-15)

----------


## Citizen X

*Depeche Mode:Stripped: 1986:Album-The Singles: 1985:Lyrics and Video
*
Depeche Mode was really huge in the 80’s. The 80’s would not have been the same without their music. This song takes me straight back to the 80’s. I still enjoy listening to their music today. A remarkable group.







> Come with me
> Into the trees
> We'll lie on the grass
> And let the hours pass
> 
> Take my hand
> Come back to the land
> Let's get away
> Just for one day
> ...

----------


## Blurock

No Woman no Cry Joss Stone

https://youtu.be/rtJycEyMbvI

----------


## Citizen X

*Howard Jones:Everlasting love:1989:Album-Cross that line:Lyrics and Video
*


Let’s cut to the chase as the Americans say! I enjoy love songs primarily because they are ‘feel good,’ music. They just don’t make music like this anymore. Revisiting this song today has not only brought back pleasant memories of my generation the 80’s, but also put me in a very good mood. Music is therapeutic.  







> He wasn't looking for a pretty face
> She wasn't searching for the latest style
> He didn't want someone who walked straight off the TV
> She needed someone with an interior smile
> 
> She wasn't looking for a cuddle in the back seat
> He wasn't looking for a five minute thrill
> She wasn't thinking of tomorrow or of next week
> This vacancy he meant to permanently fill
> ...




Album cover[1]
Video source[2]


[1] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Everla...rd_Jones_song). Accessed 22 August 2015.

[2] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ypTzwQrQgE. Accessed 22 August 2015.

----------


## Blurock

Leonard Cohen  Suzanne Lyrics
Suzanne takes you down to her place near the river,
You can hear the boats go by you can spend the night beside her,
And you know that she's half crazy but that's why you wanna be there,
And she feeds you tea and oranges that come all the way from China,
And just when you mean to tell her that you have no love to give her,
Then she gets you on her wavelength and she lets the river answer,
That you've always been her lover.

[Chorus]
And you want to travel with her,
And you want to travel blind,
And you know that she will trust you,
For you've touched her perfect body with your mind.

And Jesus was a sailor when he walked upon the water,
And he spent a long time watching from his lonely wooden tower,
And when he knew for certain only drowning men could see him,
He said "all men will be sailors then until the sea shall free them,"
But he himself was broken, long before the sky would open
Forsaken, almost human, he sank beneath your wisdom like a stone.

[Chorus]
And you want to travel with him,
And you want to travel blind,
And you think maybe you'll trust him,
For he's touched your perfect body with his mind.

Now Suzanne takes your hand and she leads you to the river,
She is wearing rags and feathers from Salvation Army counters,
And the sun pours down like honey on our lady of the harbor,
And she shows you where to look among the garbage and the flowers,
There are heroes in the seaweed, there are children in the morning,
They are leaning out for love and they will lean that way forever,
While Suzanne holds the mirror.

[Chorus]
And you want to travel with her,
And you want to travel blind,
And you know that you can trust her,
For she's touched your perfect body with her mind.
Songwriters: COHEN, LEONARD
Suzanne lyrics © Sony/ATV Music Publishing LLC

----------


## Blurock

Leonard Cohen is 80 today.

https://youtu.be/gUXC_dhQHzY

----------


## Blurock

So Long Marianne by Leonard Cohen (with lyrics)

https://youtu.be/cZI6EdnvH-8

----------


## Blurock

Sad sad song...

https://youtu.be/kkSERbdl39Q

----------


## Blurock

One of my all time favourites

https://youtu.be/I_yCipt_iQs

----------


## Darkseedling

I loved the 90's. Some good times with some good music.  :Smile:

----------


## Blurock

https://youtu.be/ZerER6af04k

----------


## Blurock

Don McLean's Vincent (Starry,Starry Night) Almost all images created by Vincent Van- Gogh. Song by Don McLean

https://youtu.be/oxHnRfhDmrk

----------


## Trickzta

Voodoo Chile/Child is Hendrix at his best, (opinion) Enjoy (it's not everyone's cup of tea but check the dude in a suit play if psychedelic rock sux)


https://youtu.be/9irsg1vBmq0
Jimi does it like this

https://youtu.be/OEJh2FFUUoU
Stevie does it like this

https://youtu.be/JkokNa5w1dE
Joburg's Dan (living in Durbs) does it like this. Recording isn't the best quality. Joe Satriani hires Dan for whole leg of tour. WoW that's something to be proud of. You go Dan!
http://blues.teamrock.com/news/2015-...iani-euro-trek

https://youtu.be/QI1xbvS2z0M 
Joe Satriani does it like this
https://youtu.be/k4ixAfJ1LuI

Spare a little time to check this dude play. Phuk he's unreal.

----------

Citizen X (23-Oct-15)

----------


## Citizen X

*UNIVERSITY Fees must FALL South Africa October 2015

*
My brothers and sisters I commend you for the stance that you have taken! 

I dedicate this struggle song to you. I was immensely proud and a trite emotional when I seeing you on TV.

“We Can make it work EVERYTIME! Some will say “GET UP stand up for your rights," OR someone will say, “we coming in from the cold, or SOME will say “THE sun is shining but the weather is sweet,” OR someone will say “IS this LOVE that I’m feeling?”

AND

EVERYONE  would say EVERYTHING
but "GET UP STAND UP, STAND UP FOR YOUR RIGHTS!!!!!"





Side note: I see the system imploding, many implosions in the current economic system as spoken about by Karl Marx

GET UP, STAND UP, DON’T GIVE UP THE FIGHT!!!

----------


## Blurock

...and this is how Orianthi plays it. One of the best rock guitarists in the world today.
You don't have to believe me, but you can listen to what Carlos Santana has to say.

https://youtu.be/mK6tcgsKgps

Carlos on Orianthi, with clips from her lead solo's

https://youtu.be/BXf8oJq049w?list=PL...NFh2yFraNnctzr

----------


## tec0

strange sad song 





"Hazard"

My mother came to hazard when I was just seven
Even then the folks in town said with predjudiced eyes
That boy's not right
Three years ago when I came to know mary
First time that someone looked beyond the rumors and the lies
And saw the man inside

We used to walk down by the river
She loved to watch the sun go down
We used to walk along the river
And dream our way out of this town

No one understood what I felt for mary
No one cared until the night she went out walking alone
And never came home
Man with a badge came knocking next morning
Here was I surrounded by a thousand fingers suddenly
Pointed right at me

I swear I left her by the river
I swear I left her safe and sound
I need to make it to the river
And leave this old nebraska town

I think about my life gone by
And how it's done me wrong
There's no escape for me this time
All of my rescues are gone, long gone

I swear I left her by the river
I swear I left her safe and sound
I need to make it to the river
And leave this old nebraska town 

source

----------

Blurock (11-Nov-15), Citizen X (09-Nov-15)

----------


## tec0

simply the best song you will ever hear, i might have posted this song before  :Oops: 






FIVE FINGER DEATH PUNCH LYRICS

"Wrong Side Of Heaven"

I spoke to God today, and she said that she's ashamed.
What have I become, what have I done?
I spoke to the Devil today, and he swears he's not to blame.
And I understood, cause I feel the same.

Arms wide open, I stand alone.
I'm no hero, and I'm not made of stone.
Right or wrong, I can hardly tell.
I'm on the wrong side of heaven, and the righteous side of hell.
The wrong side of heaven, and the righteous side, righteous side of hell.

I heard from God today, and she sounded just like me.
What have I done, and who have I become.
I saw the Devil today, and he looked a lot like me.
I looked away, I turned away!

Arms wide open, I stand alone.
I'm no hero, and I'm not made of stone.
Right or wrong, I can hardly tell.
I'm on the wrong side of heaven, and the righteous side of hell.
The wrong side of heaven, and the righteous side, the righteous side of hell.

I'm not defending, downward descending,
Falling further and further away!
Getting closer every day!

I'm getting closer every day, to the end.
To the end, the end, the end,
I'm getting closer every day!

Arms wide open, I stand alone.
I'm no hero, and I'm not made of stone.
Right or wrong, I can hardly tell.
I'm on the wrong side of heaven, and the righteous side of hell.
The wrong side of heaven, and the righteous side of hell.
The wrong side of heaven, and the righteous side, the righteous side of hell. 



source

----------


## Blurock

If only Richie could play like Orianthi....

Pride & Joy/Voodoo Child

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tSrc7e...ature=youtu.be

----------


## Onetwo

Are you going to see them live next year?

----------


## Blurock

All time favourite - super lyrics & vocals

https://youtu.be/6kJhxIO2BUM

----------


## Citizen X

> *Jamming: Bob Marley: 1977: Album: Exodus: One love Peace Concert: 22 April 1978
> 
> Attachment 3620
> *
> “ I wanna jam it with you.. Hope you like jammin', too!” There was one occasion where Bob Marley put on a soldier’s uniform and cap i.e. album cover ‘Rastaman Vibration.’ I think he felt it necessary because of his song ‘WAR!’ He addresses a great many things in this song especially how he was against the philosophy which creates a class struggle and racial struggle.
> Photo[1]
> 
> “This concert was held during a political civil war in Jamaica between opposing parties Jamaican Labour Party and the People's National Party. The concert came to its peak during Bob Marley & The Wailers' performance of "Jammin'", when Marley joined the hands of political rivals Michael Manley (PNP) and Edward Seaga (JLP).”[2]
> 
> ...


Today is the day of remembrance of Bob Marley. 64 years ago he was born on 6 February 1945.  There are so many amazing things that can be said of Bob Marley ranging from where he was born, how he grew up and how he became a founder of a genre of music, the rich metaphors in almost every single song released, the amazing structure of the content of his albums as well as the album cover art, his influence on world leaders and millions of people over this globe to date. His approach to music is stamped with brilliance. 

Bob Marley is the author of reggae music. He said of his reggae: “You can copy it but there’s no copy to it!”  He followed a Nazarene code of conduct and promoted mankind living in peace and harmony.

 From a *Legal Philosophy* perspective, when asked about law he answered frankly “All law is illegal,” indicating that there is man’s law and God’s law. Being a metaphysical thinker Bob Marley believes profoundly in God but never discriminated against any other religion, race, and culture and sub cultural in fact he stood for non-discrimination. 

Though a peaceful and humble man by nature he was deeply troubled about the Apartheid regime and how they were oppressing the people of South Africa and was for revolutionary activity and revolutionary thinking. He was for a transition in South Africa. He called for it in a song entitled ‘War,’ in 1976. Records show that many of our MK soldiers training in exile listened to his music on a regular basis and in particular trained while listening to it. He was for a united Africa with the promotion of African ideas and African philosophy. Legal African Philosophy is infused with the concepts of the greater good of the community , metaphysics( a real belief in the existence of a higher power or God) and natural law.

Bob Marley is one of the finest examples of promoting peace at tempestuous times, and his songs that promote peace and unity are alive today. He speaks today through his music.  
*
The racial Row in South Africa
*
So many South Africans have weighed in on various recent racist incidents. What more can really be said? 

It holds true that we learn every single day. I learnt something from African Legal Philosophy that is the African legal philosophy of ‘Ubuntu.’ The academics will tell you that its vernacular origins are difficult to trace though it dates back centuries. Bob Marley’s music espouses ‘Ubuntu.’ At its root ‘Ubuntu,’ can be seen as humaneness and sincere tolerance and acceptance of each other as human beings. 

You can find ‘Ubuntu,’ mentioned in the preamble to the interim Constitution of 1993. The concept is even found in Constitution Court Cases. In _S v Makwanyane and another_ 1995 3 SA 391 (CC) –the case that abolished the death penalty, Judge Mokgoro mentioned ‘Ubuntu,’ in paragraph 30. He said “Ubuntu translates as ‘humaneness.’ In The_ Citizen v McBride_ 2011 (4) SA 191(CC) Mogoeng J said in paragraphs 217 and 218 “ Botho or Ubuntu is the embodiment of a set of values and moral principles *which informed the peaceful co-existence of African people in this country  who espoused Ubuntu based on, among other things, mutual respect. Ubuntu gives expression to , among others, a biblical injunction  that one should do unto others as he or she would have them do unto him or her.*
*
Steve Biko* always maintained that we need to first learn to live together in a multi-racial society with social cohesion.
*Nelson Mandela* described it as follows “ A traveller through a country would stop at a village and he/she didn’t have to ask for food or for water. Once he/she arrives at a village, the people welcome him/her and provide food and water.”
*Archbishop Desmond Tutu* provides that: One of the sayings in our country is Ubuntu which is the essence of being human. 

*Bob Marley* humbly said *“I don’t need to have no ambitious, but there’s one thing that I’d really like to see happen. I’d like to see mankind live in peace, Black, White Chinese and everyone.”*


  Bob Marley’s music is a textbook example of Ubuntu. His song One Love demonstrates ‘Ubuntu,’ he actually says that he is pleading with mankind to live in peace and be together.
*
Bob Marley and the Wailers: One Love*










> One love, one heart
> Let's get together and feel all right
> Hear the children crying (One love)
> Hear the children crying (One heart)
> Sayin', "Give thanks and praise to the Lord and I will feel all right."
> Sayin', "Let's get together and feel all right."
> Whoa, whoa, whoa, whoa
> 
> Let them all pass all their dirty remarks (One love)
> ...

----------

AndyD (07-Feb-16), Blurock (07-Feb-16)

----------


## AndyD

The 10th January 2016 was the first day of a new world without David Bowie.

Bowie had a lot of influence on my early years of music awareness and I was an avid listener of his work. Unfortunately he was one of the few artists that slipped through my net and I never got to see him perform live although I did have a brief personal encounter with him in a supermarket in the South of France in the early 90's, it was only long enough for me to exclaim 'You're David Bowie!?' as he smiled and breezed past without replying.

To just choose one or even several Bowie songs is no easy task but I always had a special connection to Eight Line Poem from the Hunky Dory album. Hunky Dory was one of my favorite Bowie albums, it was the first Bowie album I latched on to probably in 1978'ish, it was very accessible music but it was also interestingly packed with philosophical commentary and exploration. Funnily enough Eight Line Poem bears none of these hallmarks, the lyrics by contrast seem completely harmless and inconsequential, maybe just musing the bleakness of urbanisation, who knows? The reason I liked the track was it was almost completely blues biased and in contrast to the rest of the album that had a rock/pop feel to it. It was also one of many tracks that motivated me to play guitar and even today I can still play both the piano and guitar score of the track flawlessly by heart.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_zizc5MLvAs

Eight Line Poem - David Bowie

The tactful cactus by your window
Surveys the prairie of your room
The mobile spins to it’s collision
Clara puts her head between her paws
They’ve opened shops, down on the Westside
Will all the cacti find a home?
But the key to the city is in the sun
That pins the branches to the sky

----------

Blurock (16-Mar-16), Citizen X (08-Feb-16)

----------


## Blurock

https://youtu.be/mFElMEMTPtI

----------


## Citizen X

*Christopher Cross: Ride Like the wind: 1980: Lyrics and video*







> It is the night
> My body's weak
> I'm on the run
> No time to sleep
> I've got to ride
> Ride like the wind
> To be free again
> 
> And I've got such a long way to go
> ...

----------


## erowman

Hunky Dory is an incredible album, was also the first album I heard of Bowie's and got my into his music. Such clever pieces of music, all the time.

----------


## Citizen X

> Hunky Dory is an incredible album, was also the first album I heard of Bowie's and got my into his music. Such clever pieces of music, all the time.



*David Bowie:Changes 1971-Album- Hunky Dory: Lyrics and video

*




> *I still don't know what I was waiting for*
> *And my time was running wild*
> *A million dead-end streets*
> *And every time I thought I'd got it made*
> *It seemed the taste was not so sweet*
> *So I turned myself to face me*
> But I've never caught a glimpse
> Of how the others must see the faker
> I'm much too fast to take that test
> ...




Album cover[1]
Video[2]

[1] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hunky_Dory. Accessed 6 June 2016


[2] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMQ0Ryy01yE Accessed 6 June 2016

----------

erowman (07-Jun-16)

----------


## Gaynor

I found out recently that The Greatest Love of All was inspired by Muhammad Ali and wasn't originally sung by Whitney Houston. Great song!

----------


## erowman

Pet Sounds by The Beach Boys is also fantastic. I read a while back it wasn't well received when it was first released!!!

----------


## Citizen X

*Alannah Myles: Black Velvet:1988: Single: Lyrics and Video

*








> Mississippi in the middle of a dry spell
> Jimmy Rogers on the Victrola up high
> Mama's dancin' with baby on her shoulder
> The sun is settin' like molasses in the sky
> The boy could sing, knew how to move, everything
> Always wanting more, he'd leave you longing for
> 
> Black velvet and that little boy's smile
> Black velvet with that slow southern style
> ...


 
Album cover[1]
Video Source[2]



[1] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Velvet_(song). Accessed 7 June 2016

[2] Youtube:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tT4d1LQy4es. Accessed 7 June 2016

----------

Blurock (10-Jun-16)

----------


## Citizen X

> *Chrissie Hynde: Angel of the morning: 1995: Lyrics and Video*[appearance on sitcom 'Friends,' 1995]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There'll be no strings to bind your hands
> ...




Hollywood has most certainly not disregarded old school music. On the contrary, Hollywood uses old school classics in blockbusters!
Take the Marvel Comics movie Deadpool, for instance. The movie is introduced by Juice Newtons *1981* Angel of the Morning.
However, I prefer the rendition of the song by Chrissie Hynde.

Movie poster[1]



[1] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deadpool_(film). Accessed 9 June 2016




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgXT0h-guPs

----------


## Blurock

> Pet Sounds by The Beach Boys is also fantastic. I read a while back it wasn't well received when it was first released!!!


The Beach Boys were one of the pioneers in rock history. Experimenting with new sounds and beats. Good Vibrations was one of those. That musical innovation is what made the 60's so special and the music so ever lasting! Names such as the Beatles, Jimi Hendrix, Pink Floyd, and the Rolling Stones will never die.

----------

Citizen X (14-Jun-16)

----------


## Citizen X

> *Confrontation; Rastaman Live Up: Bob Marley(Post humous 1983)
> *
> I admire Marley because he done the unthinkable! He publically made a statement in the 60’s that made the youth realize that it’s cool to praise God! Yes, I differ fundamentally in my belief system. It was reggae though that made me embark on a spiritual quest. This brings us to the present date and my believe in the LORD.
> Marley said, ‘I wasn’t into everything, I was into, you know, like, call it SPIRITUAL music, you couldn’t get more revolutionized than that!” “ It’s a kinda human music.”
> 
> *So for me* the spiritual awakening was a real revolution against my previous ideas, lifestyle and attitude. *I couldn’t* get more revolutionized than that.
> When I started to listen to reggae in 1987, it was revolutionary right here in Lenasia in that not many listened to it! This made me feel special! What I was listening to was different! It also catered for many different occasions.
> 
> The song “ Rastaman Live up!” from Marley’s Confrontation carried me, motivationally as a kid, a young adult and even today on this 27 February 2013! I use it as a bone fide way of worshipping my Lord(he’s not a petty God and doesn’t mind since he searches the heart!) This was the kinda music that done it for me and still does it for me in that it speaks to my soul!!!(I'm aware of the God of Marley's understanding, this is not the God of my understanding, the God of my understanding is Jesus Christ, I simply rededicate this music to him)
> ...



*16 June 1976: What does it mean to you??

On this 16 June 2016*, my ultimate message is Hope, well-being, and prosperity for the future.

Our youth had and still have a different real struggle that involves millions of young people who don’t have adequate funding for tertiary education. 

It’s a human rights violation as tertiary education is an important key that every young person needs. The problem glares at you, straight in the face, millions still don’t have adequate access to free tertiary education. Besides the situation of tertiary education, the right to basic education is not a reality for many. 

On this 16 June 2016, I do commemorate what took place in 1976. At that time,the truth is that this atrocity was largely against Black South Africans, they bore the brunt of Apartheid(this can never be denied, to do so would be to confuse reality and history with fiction). This is the long and short of this. There are many aspects to it(16 June 1976). 

What is key is that the Apartheid regime used language, among many other things, acts, omissions, and atrocities. This was one aspect of a bigger struggle.

One cannot ignore it as a South African. To pretend that it was anything other than what it really was is an act of foolishness and it's also futile and senseless! It is what is is, but there's also the present and the many crisis we have and the future which holds great hope. "A hope and a dream at the edge of the sky and your life is a story like the wind."

It was an uprising against injustice. *What good is the law if the law itself is unjust?
*
I know from what I’ve gathered(as I was extremely young at that time) an uprising to the language policy took place at many schools. Some say it started at a specific school and they name that specific school. Others would argue that Naledi High School played some crucial role. The general plan was that students would leave their schools go on a march with the objective of reaching Orlando Stadium to protest against Afrikaans as a medium of instruction and emphasize that they too had they right to be given education in equal quality to White South Africans.

Though the uprising and horrific subsequent events that shocked mankind took place on 16 June 1976, one can have great hope for the future. So I look at hope, prosperity and well-being especially to the poorest of the poor who are youth today and who are fighting for something which is just.
The protest and outcry started on a smaller scale in various schools and from various organisations such as The African Teachers Association (ATASA) already in 1974 in response to the then draconian Afrikaans Medium Decree of 1974 which took effect from 17 October 1974, introduced by MC Botha, the Minister of Bantu Education. 

The name reserved for the education of Black South Africans was ghastly namely ‘Bantu Education,’ and that the name of the department tasked with administering education to Black South Africans was equally ghastly namely ‘Ministry for Bantu Education and Development.’ This was the ministry tasked with distributing the worst possible education that a human being could receive and to the utter detriment of Black South Africans. To even use the word ‘decree,’ was to emphasize that this had the highest authority of the then parliament, driven by parliamentary sovereignty with the worst possible legislative intentions towards Black South Africans. 

The main clauses of the Africans Medium Decree was that from the then standard five(Grade 7 now), mathematics, Arithmatic and social studies would be taught in Afrikaans and General science and Practical Studies would be taught in English. These subjects were to be taught in English and had as its main goal to teach Black South Africans skills to be labourers. 

This day in South African is taken as a day of commemoration of the past and celebration for the future. _This is the spirit of today against its background._

_From a constitutional Law perspective, many will argue about various rights in the bill of rights from section 7 up to and including section 39. Be that as it may, I'm NOT_ _talking__ about section 166! 

Cause then one would simply ask: Do you know what section 1 says? Or perhaps a dispute about the limitation clause

My question is even more sinister._ :Cool: _

Have you ever read the preamble? Do you know what it says?

It uses the pronoun ”we,” twice. We, the people of South Africa,_ 
*
"**We*, *the people of South Africa*,Recognise the injustices of our past;
Honour those who suffered for justice and freedom in our land;
Respect those who have worked to build and develop our country; and
Believe that South Africa belongs to all who live in it, united in our diversity.
We therefore, through our freely elected representatives, adopt this Constitution as the supreme law of the Republic so as to-
Heal the divisions of the past and establish a society based on democratic values, social justice and fundamental human rights;
Lay the foundations for a democratic and open society in which government is based on the will of the people and every citizen is equally protected by law;
Improve the quality of life of all citizens and free the potential of each person; and
Build a united and democratic South Africa able to take its rightful place as a sovereign state in the family of nations.
May God protect our people.
Nkosi Sikelel' iAfrika. Morena boloka setjhaba sa heso.
God seën Suid-Afrika. God bless South Africa.
Mudzimu fhatutshedza Afurika. Hosi katekisa Afrika.reconcialiation.*"*



*Bob Marley lively up yourself: 1976: Lyrics and Video*



Lively up yourself and don't be no drag
Lively up yourself, 'cause this is the other bag
Hey, lively up yourself and don't be no drag
You lively up yourself, dig it, the other bag

Hey, you rock so, you rock so, like you never did before
You dip so, you dip so, and you can dip thru my door
You come so, you come so, oh yeah, like I do adore you
You skank so, you skank so, and-a I can assure you

You can lively up yourself and don't be no drag
Hey, you lively up yourself, can you dig it?

Hey (you rock so, you rock so), like you never did before
You dip so, you dip so, can you dig it?

You lively up yourself and don't be no drag
You lively up yourself, 'cause this is the other bag
Hey, lively up yourself

Lively up yourself, other bag
Can you dig it? Can you dig it? ...

*
'Rastaman Live Up,' is my song for the month of June 2016.*I turn to motivational songs of my youth when faced with adversity and challenges.* I take this opportunity to dedicate this song to all my friends and other brothers and sisters in the Thembelihle informal settlement in Lenasia*. You have shown me true ubuntu and remain a great source of inspiration and motivation for me. I see your plight in glaring terms on this June 16 2016.







> *David slew Goliath
> With a sling and a stone
> Samson slew the Philistines
> With a donkey jawbone
> *

----------


## Blurock

Although I may agree with you a great extent, let's rather concentrate on music and repost this comment in the political commentaries where it belongs.

Music is love. Love is freedom. No politician will ever be able to kill music! :Rockon:

----------

Citizen X (18-Jun-16)

----------


## Citizen X

> Although I may agree with you a great extent, let's rather concentrate on music and repost this comment in the political commentaries where it belongs.
> 
> Music is love. Love is freedom. No politician will ever be able to kill music!


Noted :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:

----------


## Blurock



----------


## Blurock

South African band Hawk performing Here Comes the Sun.
Will we ever forget Dave Ornellas' booming voice and afro hairstyle?

----------


## Blurock

Best example of Afro Rock performed by the popular South African band Hawk circa 1971

https://youtu.be/LacByO_rxwg

----------


## Citizen X

*R.E.M: Man on the moon:1992:Lyrics and Video

*







> Mott the Hoople and the game of Life yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
> Andy Kaufman in the wrestling match yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
> Monopoly, Twenty one, checkers, and chess yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
> Mister Fred Blassie in a breakfast mess yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
> Let's play Twister, let's play Risk yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
> I'll see you heaven if you make the list yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah
> 
> Now, Andy did you hear about this one?
> Tell me, are you locked in the punch?
> ...




Album cover[1]
Video source[2]

[1] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Man_on_the_Moon_(song). Accessed 20 June 2016

[2] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hKSYgOGtos. Accessed 20 June 2016

----------

AndyD (14-Jul-16)

----------


## AndyD

I had a friend when I was at school, I was probably about 12 or 13 years old at the time. I used to spend as much time at his place as possible because he lived in an enormous four story house that was originally a vicarage built in the previous century and it stood on an acre and a half of land. One of the memories I have was that his mom always had music playing from a portable cassette player and it was the first time I'd ever seen one. Her favorite artist was Cat Stevens and many weekends and school holidays of going to play there got his music etched into my mind for life along with memories of her actually being moved to tears by some tracks whilst she was going about her general domestic tasks. 

Most of his songs are mainstream, cute sounding folk, it's not really 'guy' music and it wasn't the kind of music I listened to or bought until I revisited some of Cat Stevens music later in life when I was learning to play guitar and found a whole new appreciation for it. He was a masterful songwriter, a damn good singer and his guitar scores were skillful. Picking a favorite isn't an easy task but two stand out for me, Sad Lisa is one, not because of anything other than it was one of the tracks that moved my friends mom to tears which led me to appreciating the power of music in general. The song I'd pick is Hard Headed Woman which isn't as cutsey as many of his tracks and reeks of him having realised the hard way how shallow and superficial his friends or people in general were.

Cat Stevens – Hard Headed Woman

I'm looking for hard headed woman
One who'll take me for myself
And if I find my hard headed woman
I won't need nobody else, no no no!

I'm looking for hard headed woman (headed woman)
One who'll make me do my best
And if I find my hard headed woman
I know the rest of my life will be blessed yes (yes) yes yes

I know a lot of fancy dancers
People who can glide you on the floor
They move so smooth but have no answers (Ooo oooo oo oo)
When you ask them - What you come here for?
I don't know - Why?

(Head headed woman)

I know! Many fine feathered friends
But their friendliness depends on how you do
They know!
Many sure fired ways
to find out the one who pays
and how you do

I'm looking for hard headed woman (headed woman)
One who will make me fell so goo-oo-oood
And if I find my hard headed woman
I know my life will be as it should yes yes yes

I'm looking for hard headed woman (headed woman)
One who'll make me do my best
And if I find my hard headed woman

----------

Blurock (15-Jul-16), Citizen X (20-Jul-16)

----------


## Blurock

AndyD.   Hot mom!

I am also a bit of a Cat fan. He's had such a variety of music and styles and some of his numbers really made you think, like Lady D'Arbanville or Boy with a moon and star on his head.

----------

AndyD (15-Jul-16), Citizen X (15-Jul-16)

----------


## Citizen X

> *Yahweh*
> *Classic Reggae simply will not be reggae if an artist, singer, song writer and band did not dedicate some of the songs to God of their understanding. I’m not Rastafarian, but I do understand its origins and belief system.*
> *YHWH( how do you pronounce it?) you can’t not without the addition of one or more vowels. Yahweh(much better for pronounciation) and that was the reason it was changed. God according to my understanding and faith is Yahweh, aka, Jehovah aka The Lord aka Jesus Christ(and I acknowledge and respect my fellow human beings expressing their beliefs according to God of their understanding.*
> *Bob Marley made numerous songs about God according to his understanding. He utilised several verses from the Bible in his songs.* 
> *We’ll be forever loving Jah: Bob Marley*
> *"Forever Loving Jah"*
> *We'll be forever loving Jah;
> We'll be forever loving Jah!
> 
> ...


I’m in a celebratory mood! I made some remarkable achievements recently, only with the goodness of the Lord. Being a metaphysical thinker I’m into spiritual music, “you can’t get more revolutionised than that!”
So, I simply say thank you Lord. You made a way WHERE there was no way!
*
"LIFE!"*

----------

vieome (26-Jul-16)

----------


## Citizen X

> See next post....
> 
> 
> _“The road is long but yes I know, I got reach the end,
> _
> _I tell you, I’m weary and tired but I got to reach the end!_
> _I can’t stop to rest! Cause I have broken away from captivity_
> _Very soon I know THEY will be after ME,_
> _SO_
> ...


My sudden theme is the authenticity of a man from youth to a ripe age musically. If there is an ideal, this person must have the ability to perform his original song live years after its conception. The criteria originality in sound, words and performance.
I proudly give you Don Carlos: Just can’t stop




"I've got to reach the borderline......I've just broken away from captivity....I just can't stop to rest..."

----------


## Blurock

All along the watchtower  written by Bob Dylan
Performed by Jimi Hendrix

This is about changing established society, starting in the middle of a conversation between two people (the Joker and the Thief). The Thief sympathizes with the Joker, who wants to escape his position in life and hates the values of society. The third verse suddenly shifts the scene, changing from a conversation to an almost unrelated verse filled with imagery of princes, women, and barefoot servants guarding a castle, establishing a place in the past. These figures are said to represent established society. "Somewhere in the distance, a wildcat does growl" suggests danger is approaching, then suddenly "Two riders are approaching" links us back to the first two verses. The riders are the Joker and the Thief, coming to establish a different set of values. The guarded castle suggests there will be confrontation. (thanks, Jamie - Sydney, Australia)

There must be some way out of here
Said the joker to the thief
There's too much confusion, I can't get no relief
Businessmen, they drink my wine
Plowmen dig my earth
None of them along the line know what any of it is worth

No reason to get excited,the thief, he kindly spoke
There are many here among us who feel that life is but a joke
But you and I, we've been through that, and this is not our fate
So let us not talk falsely now, the hour is getting late

All along the watchtower, princes kept the view
While all the women came and went, barefoot servants, too

Outside in the distance a wildcat did growl
Two riders were approaching, the wind began to howl

#bobdylan
#jimihendrix

﻿source http://www.songfacts.com/detail.php?lyrics=6732﻿
Show less

----------

Citizen X (02-Aug-16)

----------


## Blurock

Where do you go to my lovely? 
is about a young girl born in poverty in Naples, Italy, who grows up to become a member of the jet-set. It has been alleged that Peter Sarstedt had in mind movie star Sophia Loren, who was herself bought up in the back streets of Naples.



Initially, his record company were not interested in releasing this as a single: Peter Sarstedt comments in the same publication "They said it has no drums, it is too long and there are only 3 instruments." The label relented and the song topped the UK charts for 6 weeks.


LYRICS.

You talk like Marlene Dietrich
And you dance like Zizi Jeanmaire
Your clothes are all made by Balmain
And there's diamonds and pearls in your hair, yes there are.

You live in a fancy apartment
Off the Boulevard of St. Michel
Where you keep your Rolling Stones records
And a friend of Sacha Distel, yes you do.

You go to the embassy parties
Where you talk in Russian and Greek
And the young men who move in your circles
They hang on every word you speak, yes they do.

But where do you go to my lovely
When you're alone in your bed
Tell me the thoughts that surround you
I want to look inside your head, yes I do.

I've seen all your qualifications
You got from the Sorbonne
And the painting you stole from Picasso
Your loveliness goes on and on, yes it does.

When you go on your summer vacation
You go to Juan-les-Pines
With your carefully designed topless swimsuit
You get an even suntan, on your back and on your legs.

And when the snow falls you're found in St. Moritz
With the others of the jet-set
And you sip your Napoleon Brandy
But you never get your lips wet, no you don't.

But where do you go to my lovely
When you're alone in your bed
Tell me the thoughts that surround you
I want to look inside your head, yes I do.

You're in between 20 and 30
A very desirable age
Your body is firm and inviting
But you live on a glittering stage, yes you do, yes you do.

Your name is heard in high places
You know the Aga Khan
He sent you a racehorse for Christmas
And you keep it just for fun, for a laugh ha-ha-ha

They say that when you get married
It'll be to a millionaire
But they don't realize where you came from
And I wonder if they really care, or give a damn

But where do you go to my lovely
When you're alone in your bed
Tell me the thoughts that surround you
I want to look inside your head, yes i do.

I remember the back streets of Naples
Two children begging in rags
Both touched with a burning ambition
To shake off their lowly-borne tags, they try

So look into my face Marie-Claire
And remember just who you are
Then go and forget me forever
But I know you still bear
the scar, deep inside, yes you do

I know where you go to my lovely
When you're alone in your bed
I know the thoughts that surround you
'Cause I can look inside your head.

#petersarstedt

Source
[url]http://www.songfacts.com/d[/ur

----------

Citizen X (02-Aug-16)

----------


## Blurock

I can still remember the excitement of walking into the record shop with all the advertising, the sound of ROCK and seeing old friends.
Selecting a record or two and then going to a booth to listen to a new release.
Some record bars served coffee or soft drinks, so that you could spend the whole day there, listening to good music.

I wonder if today's youngsters realise how much they are missing out on.
The record shops selling vinyl in the 60's and 70's was a cultural affair.
The record sleeves were works of art and also gave information on the artists and the songs.

A lot of this gets lost in the digital age where everything is on social media, but with little or no emotion.

----------

Citizen X (02-Aug-16)

----------


## Blurock

Browsing

 ever seen the grooves on a vinyl record? Here it is magnified 1000 x

----------

Citizen X (02-Aug-16)

----------


## Blurock

What a Beauty! Awesome!

 

I've always been fascinated by beautiful guitars. I will buy at least 1000 when I win the Lotto.

----------


## Blurock

How cool is this! A couple from the Woodstock album cover are still together, 46 years later!  :Cool: 

 I still have the vinyl, but the cover is falling apart. 
Really enjoyed the movie (documentary) followed by a 2 day rock festival at Hartleyvale in Cape Town with awesome South African and Zimbabwean bands.
I remember the happy vibe and everyone wanting to emanate the peace and love of Woodstock.

----------


## Blurock

Woodstock was written by Joni Mitchell for Crosby Stills Nash and Young even though she herself was a no show.

This song is about the famous music festival in 1969. Mitchell was scheduled to perform at the festival, but backed out on the advice of her manager David Geffen, who was concerned that she would miss a scheduled appearance on The Dick Cavett Show. Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young did appear, playing an acoustic set followed by an electric set. They took the stage around 3 a.m. Monday morning - the festival was scheduled to end at midnight, but it ran long, culminating with a legendary Jimi Hendrix set that most people didn't stay to see.

----------


## Blurock

> Aqualung deals with our reaction to the homeless population. Jethro Tull vocalist and flute player Ian Anderson wrote the song and called it "a guilt-ridden song of confusion about how you deal with beggars, the homeless." Elaborating in the 40th anniversary reissue of the album, he said, "It's about our reaction, of guilt, distaste, awkwardness and confusion, all these things that we feel when we're confronted with the reality of the homeless. You see someone who's clearly in desperate need of some help, whether it's a few coins or the contents of your wallet, and you blank them out. The more you live in that business-driven, commercially-driven lifestyle, you can just cease to see them.

----------


## Blurock

For White Room, Eric Clapton used a wah-wah pedal on his guitar. An idea he got from Jimi Hendrix.
Clapton's solo earned the #2 spot on Guitar World's greatest wah solos of all time in 2015. The #1 spot? Hendrix' "Voodoo Child (Slight Return)."

On their last tour before the band broke up, Cream opened most of their shows with this song. When Cream did a reunion tour in 2005, they played it near the end of the sets.

Clapton refused to play this after leaving Cream until 1985, when Paul Shaffer urged him to play it while he was sitting in with the band on Late Night With David Letterman. That same year, Clapton played it at Live Aid.

----------


## Blurock

Book Now for the Durban International Blues Festival. 

The three day program is scheduled to take place on Friday 9th September, Saturday 10th September and conclude on Sunday 11th September, where musicians take to the stage at 7.30 pm every evening. Duncan Parks has been on the circuit for a while but is performing a solo acoustic act at the Blues Festival for the first time. Super bluesman Seb Goldswain has a new trio of bluesmen and promises something incredibly special as only this young Durban star can.

Other bands include top notch Red Hand Blues Band, Raoul and Black Friday, Bobby and the Dynamites, The Sinners, The East Coast Blues Band and The Reals who perform with support artists and instrumentalists throughout the program.

Please buy your tickets in advance to avoid disappointment Tickets are R150 per person per show and from Computicket Outlets. The Season Ticket this year will be R330 for all three nights Tickets go on sale from 01 AUGUST 2016 Save.

http://www.durbanbluesfestival.co.za/

----------


## Thato89

Old is Gold!! Maybe I am wrong, but I feel like most of the music we listen to today is just BS. Either it's a good melody with shit lyrics, or OK lyrics with a horrible melody. Never a combination of the two, like it used to be in the 70s, 80s and 90s. Do you agree?

----------


## Citizen X

> Old is Gold!! Maybe I am wrong, but I feel like most of the music we listen to today is just BS. Either it's a good melody with shit lyrics, or OK lyrics with a horrible melody. Never a combination of the two, like it used to be in the 70s, 80s and 90s. Do you agree?


Hi Thato,

I couldn't agree more. Please feel free to share your favourite old school classics here.

----------


## Thato89

How about the old classics like MJ's Thriller! I also love Ledin Zeppelin, Nirvana, U2 and of course last but CERTAINLY NOT LEAST, The Beatles!  :Embarrassment:  What do you enjoy listening to Vanish?  :Smile: )

----------


## Blurock

> Old is Gold!! Maybe I am wrong, but I feel like most of the music we listen to today is just BS. Either it's a good melody with shit lyrics, or OK lyrics with a horrible melody. Never a combination of the two, like it used to be in the 70s, 80s and 90s. Do you agree?


Thato, you are so right. There is no melody or harmony in modern music. (think CSN&Y, Simon & Garfunkel, The Hollies and the Beatles) Even the beat has been buggered up with a mindless duff, duff duff. Gone are the days that you could marvel at a good base player, the artistry of an axe man (lead guitarist) or the crazy drummer. Modern "music" is so bad that the youngsters don't even buy their idol's recordings. Some "Bands' or "artists" don't even bother to publish their "songs" but just post it online. The only music that is still selling is the nostalgia from the 60's to the 80's.The whole music industry is in decline due to stupid DJ's and greedy music companies who know nothing about music. 

Music today is about marketing and selling a pretty face or an "artist" that cannot sing or play an instrument. With a few exceptions (Carlos Santana, Orianthi and some lesser known rockers) all music is produced in a studio and mimed on stage. It's all about the money. (I will post some examples later)

The unmusical world that we live in now has dawned on me at a recent old school reunion. The way that the kids recited (It was definitely not singing) the school anthem said it all. They took away all the melody and emotion and just recited (shouted) the words of the anthem. Sounded more like rap, which is not music, but crap.

----------

Thato89 (11-Aug-16)

----------


## Thato89

> Thato, you are so right. There is no melody or harmony in modern music. (think CSN&Y, Simon & Garfunkel, The Hollies and the Beatles) Even the beat has been buggered up with a mindless duff, duff duff. Gone are the days that you could marvel at a good base player, the artistry of an axe man (lead guitarist) or the crazy drummer. Modern "music" is so bad that the youngsters don't even buy their idol's recordings. Some "Bands' or "artists" don't even bother to publish their "songs" but just post it online. The only music that is still selling is the nostalgia from the 60's to the 80's.The whole music industry is in decline due to stupid DJ's and greedy music companies who know nothing about music. 
> 
> Music today is about marketing and selling a pretty face or an "artist" that cannot sing or play an instrument. With a few exceptions (Carlos Santana, Orianthi and some lesser known rockers) all music is produced in a studio and mimed on stage. It's all about the money. (I will post some examples later)
> 
> The unmusical world that we live in now has dawned on me at a recent old school reunion. The way that the kids recited (It was definitely not singing) the school anthem said it all. They took away all the melody and emotion and just recited (shouted) the words of the anthem. Sounded more like rap, which is not music, but crap.



Yes, yes, yes! This is so true. Although I am in the sphere of marketing and I understand the need to "sell" I think this desire to make money has entirely taken over the music industry. It's really sad to see this process of Auto-tuning music being globally accepted by all musicians.  Do you think anything or anyone is capable of changing the path that music is headed on?

----------


## Blurock

I stopped tuning in to any radio station about 10 years ago. I just could not stand the shit that they promoted as music. Rap is not music and hip-hop is like bubblegum - it all sounds alike, but so shallow that you forget it as quickly as an advertising jingle. I now have a USB with 38 hours of non-stop music, so whenever I get into my car, I have my own selection of favourites to which I add from time to time.

Bad, unmusical "music" is like a rose without fragrance, a painting without colour, a sculpture with no form or a poem without words. Good music is a composition of melody, harmony and rhythm sometimes with good lyrics, but the lyrics are not as important as the heavenly sound. I enjoy more complex compositions such as in classical music with ever changing instruments, volume and cadence. A change in beat and melody makes a song interesting and not the mindless thump, thump of hip-hop and taxi music.

----------


## Blurock

Here is a song with good melody and excellent harmonies. The variation and complexity adds to its appeal.




It's getting to the point where I'm no fun anymore
I am sorry
Sometimes it hurts so badly I must cry out loud
I am lonely
I am yours, you are mine, you are what you are
You make it hard
Remember what we've said and done and felt about each other
Oh, babe have mercy
Don't let the past remind us of what we are not now
I am not dreaming
I am yours, you are mine, you are what you are
You make it hard

Oh, oh, oh, oh, oh
Tearing yourself away from me now you are free
And I am crying
This does not mean I don't love you I do that's forever
Yes and for always
I am yours, you are mine, you are what you are
You make it hard
Something inside is telling me that I've got your secret
Are you still listening?
Fear is the lock and laughter the key to your heart
And I love you
I am yours, you are mine, you are what you are
You make it hard
And you make it hard
And you make it hard
And you make it hard

Friday evening
Sunday in the afternoon
What have you got to lose?
Tuesday morning
Please be gone I'm tired of you
What have you got to lose?
Can I tell it like it is? (Help me I'm sufferin')
Listen to me baby
It's my heart that's a sufferin' it's a dyin' (Help me I'm dyin')
And that's what I have to lose (To lose)
I've got an answer
I'm going to fly away
What have I got to lose?
Will you come see me
Thursdays and Saturdays?
What have you got to lose?

Chestnut brown canary
Ruby throated sparrow
Sing a song, don't be long
Thrill me to the marrow

Voices of the angels
Ring around the moonlight
Asking me said she so free
How can you catch the sparrow?

Lacy lilting lady
Losing love lamenting
Change my life, make it right
Be my lady

Que linda me la traiga Cuba
La reina de la Mar Caribe
Cielo sol no tiene sangreahi
Y que triste que no puedo vaya oh va, oh va

Written by Stephen Stills  Copyright © Sony/ATV Music Publishing LLC

----------


## Blurock

A Song with substance. Good lyrics and musical progression.

----------


## Blurock

Dave Dee, Dozy, Beaky, Mick & Tich - What a name for a band!




Esta es la leyenda de Xanadu
You'll hear my voice, on the wind, 'cross the sand
If you should return, to that black barren land that bears the name of Xanadu
Cursed without hope, was the love that I sought
Lost from the start, was the duel that was fought to win her heart in Xanadu
And the foot prints leave no traces
Only shadows move in places where we used to go
And the buildings open to the sky
All echo with the vultures cry as if to show
I loved once for a day
And doomed to pass away
In Xanadu, in Xanadu, in Xanadu
In Xanadu, in Xanadu, in Xanadu
What was it to you that a man laid down his life for your love
Were those clear eyes of yours ever filled with the pain and the tears and the grief
Did Full lyrics on Google Play Music

----------


## Blurock

I think that Magical chords are what makes a song a classic. Listen and be the judge.




From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Single by Procol Harum
from the album Procol Harum (US version)
B-side	"Lime Street Blues"
Released	12 May 1967
Genre	Baroque rock[1][2]

"A Whiter Shade of Pale" is the debut single by the English rock band Procol Harum, released 12 May 1967. The record reached number one in the UK Singles Chart on 8 June 1967, and stayed there for six weeks.[3] Without much promotion, it reached No. 5 on the US charts.[4] One of the counterculture anthems of the 1967 Summer of Love, it is one of fewer than 30 singles to have sold over 10 million copies worldwide.[5][6]

With its Bach-derived instrumental melody, soulful vocals, and unusual lyrics, written by the song's co-authors Gary Brooker, Keith Reid,[7] and organist Matthew Fisher, "A Whiter Shade of Pale" reached No. 1 in several countries when released in 1967. In the years since, it has become an enduring classic. As of 2009, it was the most played song in the last 75 years in public places in the United Kingdom,[8] and the UK performing rights group Phonographic Performance Limited in 2004 recognised it as the most-played record by British broadcasting of the past 70 years.[9] Also in 2004, Rolling Stone placed "A Whiter Shade of Pale" No. 57 on its list of the 500 Greatest Songs of All Time.

In 1977, the song was named joint winner (along with Queen's "Bohemian Rhapsody") of the Best British Pop Single 19521977 at the Brit Awards.[10] In 1998 the song was inducted into the Grammy Hall of Fame.[11] More than 1000 recorded cover versions by other artists are known.[12] The song has been included in many music compilations over the decades and has also been used in the soundtracks of numerous films, including The Big Chill, Purple Haze, Breaking the Waves, The Boat That Rocked, Oblivion, and in Martin Scorsese's segment of New York Stories. Cover versions of the song have also been featured in many films, for example by King Curtis in Withnail and I and by Annie Lennox in The Net.

The original writing credits were for Brooker and Reid only. On 30 July 2009, Matthew Fisher won co-writing credit for adding the organ parts to the original music in a unanimous ruling from the Law Lords.[/QUOTE]

----------


## Blurock

For all the wannabe idols and pretenders out there; if you can sing this song and I really mean sing it well, then you can sing pretty much anything.
This must be one of the most trying songs as it requires a great vocal range, exceptional breathing control and vocal tone. I suppose not many modern vocalist even know what we are talking about now.
Shouting is not singing...

----------


## Blurock

Another guy with exceptional vocal abilities. A bit old fashioned, but a true professional and he could play the guitar as well.

----------


## Blurock

And then there was the King. 
I was never a great Elvis fan until I heard this. He had one of the best voices in the music business and could sing anything from Rock-and-Roll to Country to Gospel and some of his ballads will endure forever.

----------


## Blurock



----------


## Citizen X

*Do you remember ‘Top of the Pops?’*  

I think that the 80’s was the generation where “Top of the Pops,’ thrived. Personally, I scrutinised the resemblance between the original music video and the ‘Top of the Pops,’ performance.

Bubble-gum pop is feel good music that focuses on an act in a music video. This includes a host of things like the song itself, the choreography of the performance, the facial expressions the artist employed, the way the artist brings the song to life on stage and importantly the resemblance between the original music video and the ‘Top of the Pops,’ performance. If you wanted tongue and cheek, 80’s bubble-gum pop is filled with tongue and cheek.

“Pop music is eclectic, and often borrows elements from other styles such as urban, dance, rock, Latin, and country; nonetheless, there are core elements that define pop music. Identifying factors include generally short to medium-length songs written in a basic format (often the verse-chorus structure) as well as the common employment of repeated choruses, melodic tunes, and hooks.”[1]
To illustrate, I’ll borrow Kylie Minogue’s “Wouldn’t change a thing- 1989.” The correlation between the original video and the ‘Top of the pops,’ performance is simply remarkable.

In the 80’s Kylie Minogue had a wholesome, innocent predisposition. Innuendo was used a great deal and facial expressions were extremely important in her videos and live performances.

*This is the wholesome and innocent Kylie look of the 80's
*



*This is the original video. 
*
*Kylie innocently plays with her pussy in this video, her pussy cat     that is* :Cool: 




*This is the “Top of the Pops,’ performance*




Photo source[2]
Video source[3]
Video Source Top of the Pops[4]
Photo 2





> I-I-I I wouldn't change (x5)
> Some people don't understand
> What I see in you
> If only they knew
> They think my head's in the sand
> They'll never see
> The best side of you
> Is my heart ruling my mind
> Maybe I'm not right every time
> ...



[1] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pop_music. (Date of use 22 September 2016)

[2] Stylist: http://www.stylist.co.uk/home/pictur...ylie#gallery-2. (Date of use 22 September 2016)

[3] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzGy7KAQCnQ. (Date of use 22 September 2016)

[4] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFlGgwsi90c. (Date of use 22 September 2016)
5 Photo 2 https://www.google.co.za/search?q=ky...h4igzM%3A(Date of use 22 September 2016)

----------

Blurock (23-Sep-16)

----------


## Citizen X

Okay, so I can’t do ‘two places at once,’ BUT I can do *old and new at the same time*??? A ‘come back,’ if you will “a melody that’s never the same.”

Since UB40 broke up, the most authentic performance from “them,” for me is from Ali, Astro and Mickey.

Ali, Astro and Mickey: Silhouettes: 2014

*Old and new at the same time?* 

Toasting is an old music technique which found a lot of reference in reggae. I need a silhouette for this! I’ll steal a line or two from tantalizing bubble-gum pop to add to the intrigue…please be intrigued. “It’s a feeling like this!”

 The players are not new at the genre of reggae. They each have an intimate recollection of reggae as fans and musicians. Their original recipe worked well, but the toasting element gave the music its soul. That’s Ali and Astro collaborating on a song together.

So, to present an authentic reggae song which is both old and new at the same time, you have to import a classic old school bubble gum track that you listened to; three of the original band members with the ‘voice,’ of UB40. They must have successfully produced a few reggae hits which had *toasting* at its heart. To authenticate toasting, like a questioned documents examiner, it must be an *authentic reggae love song* based on the original recipe of *John Holt and U Roy*, and keep true to the popular songs the band released that had an element of toasting. 

Define toasting? Imagine someone posed that question to you!

*Astro defines toasting as follows*: “Toasting started back in the early 70’s with a man called U-Roy. John Holt and U Roy would team up together. John Holt would sing a melody and a song and U Roy would put his own interpretation to the same music at the same time.”
It simply must include a classic bubble-gum pop hit, in this case, *The Rays and the song silhouettes from 1957.
*
*The Rays version of the song in 1957
*



* Ali, Astro and Mickey :Silhouette: 2014: Lyrics and video*

Original video




Silhouette live





*So it’s old because the song Silhouette was first released in 1957 by The Rays and it’s new because Ali, Astro and Mickey done their own version of this song in 2014*




> Silhouette or shadow must be defined(Astro)
> Like my love for you come rain or shine (Astro)
> 
> 
> Took a walk and passed your house late last night (Ali) Baby girl(Astro)
> All the shades were pulled and drawn way down tight(Ali) Tight, Tight, Tight(Astro)
> From within a dim light cast two silhouettes on the shade(Ali)
> Oh what a lovely couple they made(Ali) Bow(Astro)
> 
> ...


Video 1 source[1]
Video 2 source[2]

[1] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KqFZyujElB8. (Date of use 23 September 2016)

[2] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brvIA7pwIgE. (Date of use 23 September 2016)

----------


## Citizen X

It’s Heritage day here in South Africa. _It used to be known as King Shaka Day_. This is a day where South Africans celebrate our diversity in terms of race, religion, culture and sub- culture etc. Though we should be proud every day of the diversity of our rainbow nation, this day has been set aside for this purpose. I’m proud to be a South African and I’m proud of my own diverse background.

So, I too encourage you to reflect on your own background and make a sincere effort to learn about the rich and diverse cultures of others.




My song for this day is Reggae Night by Jimmy Cliff 



*Reggae Night: Jimmy Cliff:1983: Lyrics and Video

*





> Reggae night, we come together when the feeling's right
> Reggae night, and we'll be jammin 'till the morning light
> 
> Penny Reel just called, got to get my things, got to catch this ride
> Gotta look my best because I know there'll be mashin' up tonight
> Reggae night, we come together when the feeling's right
> Reggae night, and we'll be jammin 'till the morning light
> 
> You will find it happens only once a year
> ...


Photo 1[1]
Photo 2[2]
Video source[3]

[1] https://www.google.co.za/search?q=pi...GeJt_q60psM%3A. (Date of use 24 September 2016.)

[2][2] https://www.google.co.za/search?q=pi...GeJt_q60psM%3A. (Date of use 24 September 2016.)


[3] Youtube. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DH4cZlLPeQ0. (Date of use 24 September 2016.)

----------


## Blurock

I will celebrate with local band Baxtop and Jo Bangles

Lekker Losgat!

...She got good vibrations, took my brother by the hand.
Yeah keep on trying. Yeah!
Doin' something funky, playin on my guitar.

You gotta keep on tryin' yeah.
Momma don't like it, gonna be a rock 'n roll star.

----------

Citizen X (24-Sep-16)

----------


## Citizen X

> Okay, so I can’t do ‘two places at once,’ BUT I can do *old and new at the same time*??? A ‘come back,’ if you will “a melody that’s never the same.”
> 
> Since UB40 broke up, the most authentic performance from “them,” for me is from Ali, Astro and Mickey.
> 
> Ali, Astro and Mickey: Silhouettes: 2014
> 
> *Old and new at the same time?* 
> 
> Toasting is an old music technique which found a lot of reference in reggae. I need a silhouette for this! I’ll steal a line or two from tantalizing bubble-gum pop to add to the intrigue…please be intrigued. “It’s a feeling like this!”
> ...


*U-Roy-The pioneer of ‘Toasting.’*
In much the same way that Aristotle developed Plato’s natural law and Saint Thomas Acquinas developed Aristotle’s natural law, ‘Astro,’ developed and perfected U-Roy’s technique of ‘toasting.’

*Stagecraft: Introducing a live concert*
The veterans of music concerts knew how to ‘stir up,’ the audience even before the singing commenced.




> *Love is lovely and war is kinda ugly
> When I say make love and make no war
> Stick around and be no clown
> And maybe you can SEE what I’m putting down
> Music happens to be my business
> Even from the top to the very last drop
> Ain’t no need to call a cop, cause I’m your music lollipop.*





> I'm a rebel, soul rebel.
> I'm a capturer, soul adventurer.
> I'm a rebel, soul rebel.
> I'm a capturer, soul adventurer.
> 
> See the morning sun, the morning sun,
> On the hillside.
> If you're not living good, travel wide,
> You gotta travel wide.
> ...


*U-Roy:Soul Rebel:One Love Peace Concert: 22 April 1978:Lyrics and Video
*


Video source[1]

[1] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Pd7uWjs_8w. (Date of use 10/10/2016)

----------


## LauraPalmer

I can't choose a favourite song between "In Quintessence" and "Is That Love" (I also love Piccadilly, Black Coffee, Labelled with Love, Pulling Muscles, and all the usual favourites)
I wish I could sing.

----------


## Blurock

It is human to changes your preferences according to your mood. 
Mostly I like to Rock, but sometimes I prefer the Blues. I even listen to progressive Country and classical music!

----------


## Blurock

Well, Tweedly Dee & Tweedle Dum, get ready for here I come...

forget the girls, listen to the music!

----------


## Blurock

This is how real music is played LIVE! No bullshit, no light shows, no dancing girls or other distractions. Real musicians don't need that crap. These Toppies Rock!

----------


## Blurock

Classic Carly Simon. You're so vain, you probably think this song is about you.....




Carly Simon's 1972 hit "You're So Vain" with lyrics below.

LYRICS:

You walked into the party like you were walking onto a yacht
Your hat strategically dipped below one eye
Your scarf it was apricot
You had one eye in the mirror as you watched yourself gavotte
And all the girls dreamed that they'd be your partner
They'd be your partner, and....

You're so vain, you probably think this song is about you
You're so vain, I'll bet you think this song is about you
Don't you? Don't you?

You had me several years ago when I was still quite naive
Well you said that we made such a pretty pair
and that you would never leave

But you gave away the things you loved and one of them was me
I had some dreams they were clouds in my coffee, clouds in my coffee and....

You're so vain, you probably think this song is about you.....

Well I hear you went up to Saratoga and your horse naturally won
Then you flew your Lear jet up to Nova Scotia to see the total eclipse of the sun
Well, you're where you should be all of the time
And when you're not you're with
Some underworld spy or the wife of a close friend
Wife of a close friend, and....

You're so vain, you probably think this song is about you.....

----------

Citizen X (23-Oct-16)

----------


## Blurock

> O! What should have been. Freedom's Children was the best 1960'/70's rock band to come out of Africa, but was prevented from making inroads on the international stage because of politics. Being from Apartheid South Africa, they were refused a work permit and kicked out of Britain in the late 1960's. On their return, they recorded the brilliant "Astra" album for the small local audience. 
> 
> "The Home coming" was the second cut and describes how "Our astral ways have begun". This video is, as far as can be ascertained, the first real attempt that has been made to lend some visual imagery to this highly evocative soundscape. Look, listen and imagine what the world of music could have been like today if politics did not get in the way -- perhaps we would still have been "grooving" on astral rock. Definitely some of the best lost rock ever. 
> 
> To Ramsay Mackay, Julian Laxton, Colin Pratly, Gerard Nel, Nicolas Martens & Brian Davidson: we salute you!

----------


## Blurock

This one is for my friend Vanash to play to his loved one. :Kissing2:

----------


## Blurock

Edit for headphones. Recorded in July & October, 1967. Released as a US B side to "Jumping Jack Flash" on May 24, 1968.
Saxophone***: Brian Jones. Vocals: Mick Jagger. Guitar: Keith Richards. Bass: Bill Wyman. Drums: Charlie Watts. Organ, piano: Nicky Hopkins. Backing vocals: Jimmy Miller. Percussion: Rocky Dijon.

CHILD OF THE MOON *
(Jagger/Richards) 

The wind blows rain into my face 
The sun glows at the end of the highway 
Child of the moon, rub your rainy eyes 
Oh, child of the moon 
Give me a wide-awake crescent-shaped smile 

She shivers, by the light she is hidden 
She flickers like a lamp lady vision 
Child of the moon, rub your rainy eyes 
Child of the moon 
Give me a wide-awake crescent-shaped smile 

The first car on the foggy road riding 
The last star for my lady is pining 
Oh, child of the moon, bid the sun arise 
Oh, child of the moon 
Give me a misty day, pearly gray, silver, silky faced, 
Wide-awake crescent-shaped smile

®© UMG

(All rights reserved by the copyright owners. This nonprofit fan-made video is solely to promote awareness and interest in the artists and the music.) This sound recording is administered by UMG. No copyright infringement is intended. The purpose of this upload is for viewer enjoyment and education, not for monetary gain.

----------

Citizen X (23-Oct-16)

----------


## Blurock

How about some late night Blues?




Beautiful guitar.

----------


## Blurock

Another Rock classic! 




Sweet child in time, you'll see the line
Line that's drawn between good and bad
See the blind man shooting at the world
Bullets flying, ooh taking toll
If you've been bad - Oh Lord I bet you have
And you've not been hit oh by flying lead
You'd better close your eyes, aahaouho bow your head
Wait for the ricochet

----------


## Blurock

Excellent cover of the old Fleetwood Mac number originally sung by Stevie Nicks.

----------


## Blurock

sing your song sweet music man,
'cos I won't be there to hold your hand like I used to,
I'm thro' with you.

You're a hell of a singer and a powerful man
but you surround yourself
with people who demand so little of you.

You touched my soul with your beautiful song,
you even had me singing along right with you,
you said I need you.

Then you changed the words and added harmony
and you sang the song you had written for me
to someone new.

But nobody sings a love song quite like you do
and nobody else could make me sing along
and nobody else could make me feel
that things are right when I know they're wrong
( that things are right when you're wrong with the song )
nobody sings a love song quite like you.

Sing your song sweet music man
You travel the world with a six piece band
that does for you what you ask 'em to.

And you try to stay young
But the songs you've sung to so many people
they've all begun to come back on you.

So sing your song sad music man,
you're making your living doing one night stands,
that prove to you they don't need you.

You're still a hell of a singer but a broken man,
but you'll keep on looking for one last fan
to sing 'em to.

But nobody sings ...
So sing your song sweet music man
I believe in you.

----------


## Blurock

Time for some late night Blues. Enjoy!

----------


## Blurock

Good old Bubblegum Music

----------


## Blurock

RIP    Another great from yesteryear departed to heaven where music fills the air with love.

----------


## Blurock

"So Long Marianne"

Come over to the WINDOW, my little darling, 
I'd like to try to read your palm. 
I used to think I was some kind of Gypsy boy 
before I let you take me home. 
Now so long, Marianne, it's time that we began 
to laugh and cry and cry and laugh about it all again. 

Well you know that I love to live with you, 
but you make me forget so very much. 
I forget to pray for the angels 
and then the angels forget to pray for us. 

Now so long, Marianne, it's time that we began ... 

We met when we were almost young 
deep in the green lilac park. 
You held on to me like I was a crucifix, 
as we went kneeling through the dark. 

Oh so long, Marianne, it's time that we began ... 

Your letters they all say that you're beside me now. 
Then why do I feel alone? 
I'm standing on a ledge and your fine spider web 
is fastening my ankle to a stone. 

Now so long, Marianne, it's time that we began ... 

For now I need your hidden love. 
I'm cold as a new razor blade. 
You left when I told you I was curious, 
I never said that I was brave. 

Oh so long, Marianne, it's time that we began ... 

Oh, you are really such a pretty one. 
I see you've gone and changed your name again. 
And just when I climbed this whole mountainside, 
to wash my eyelids in the rain! 

Oh so long, Marianne, it's time that we began ...

----------


## Blurock



----------


## Blurock



----------


## Blurock

Let's dance!

----------


## Blurock

I get up in the evening
and I ain't got nothing to say
I come home in the morning
I go to bed feeling the same way
I ain't nothing but tired
Man I'm just tired and bored with myself
Hey there baby, I could use just a little help

You can't starta fire
You can't start a fire without a spark
This gun's for hire
even if we're just dancing in the dark

----------


## Blurock

It's Saturday Night - Let's dance!!

----------


## Blurock

All night long!

----------


## Blurock

Let's end the weekend with some relaxing Slow Blues....




(This music is intended only for listening pleasure and not for any commercial gain. Please support your local bands and musicians)

----------


## Blurock

Let's Go Dancing! 
Even I can sing Ooh la la la.

----------

Citizen X (30-Nov-16)

----------


## Citizen X

*34th Anniversary of Michael Jackson’s Thriller

*
34 years ago the album Thriller was released. My favourite song from this album is “Human Nature.”

*Michael Jackson: Human Nature:-30 November 1982: Album Thriller: Lyrics and Video

*






> Looking out
> Across the night-time
> The city winks a sleepless eye
> Hear her voice
> Shake my window
> Sweet seducing sighs
> Get me out
> Into the night-time
> Four walls won't hold me tonight
> ...


Album cover[1]
Video source[2]

[1] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thrill...Jackson_album) (Date of use 30 November 2016)

[2] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_E0tcilfKZQ (Date of use 30 November 2016)

----------


## Blurock

Morningside, the old man died and no one cried.They simply turned away...
And when he died, he left a table made of nails and pride...
And with his hands he carved these words inside... "For my children"

Morning light, Morning bright, I spent the night with dreams that make you weep...
Morning time, wash away the sadness from these eyes of mine... 
For I recall the words the old man signed... "For my children"

And the legs were shaped with his hands
And the top made of the most beautiful oaken wood
And all the children that gathered around this table, they touched it with their laughter
and ahhh that was good

Morningside, an old man died and no one cried. He surely died alone...
Truth is sad, for not a child would claim the gift he had...
The words he carved became his epitaph... "For my children"
Home... going home... take me home... HOME.

----------


## Blurock

Watch Orianthi rip the guitar. This girl surely practiced her scales.

https://www.facebook.com/skyvilleliv...6418735906028/

----------


## AndyD

This song is all about the feeling I get when I hear it. I still get a knot in my stomach today same as the first time I stumbled across it nearly 20 years ago. There's something about it and I can't explain, maybe the haunting base, sounds that conjure up images of long corridors or Elizabeth Fraser's somewhat mournful vocals. 

The video is of an unborn fetus which I'd guess was a theme motivated by the heartbeat drum sound in the music which I could never decide if it infers life or death.

Massive Attack were a band that regularly used guest vocalists with great effect. If you're not familiar with their music I'd strongly suggest you should remedy that as soon as possible for your own wellbeing and maybe start with their album Mezzanine which will probably have several tracks on it that you're familiar with.

Massive Attack - Teardrop

Love, love is a verb
Love is a doing word
Fearless on my breath
Gentle impulsion
Shakes me, makes me lighter
Fearless on my breath
Teardrop on the fire
Fearless on my breath
Night, night of matter
Black flowers blossom
Fearless on my breath
Black flowers blossom
Fearless on my breath
Teardrop on the fire
Fearless on my
Water is my eye
Most faithful mirror
Fearless on my breath
Teardrop on the fire
Of a confession
Fearless on…

----------

Citizen X (03-Mar-17)

----------


## Citizen X

*Music and the Movies
*
*Suicide Squad (2016): Harley Quinn: Movie scene: Eminem: Without me

*

In 2016 a DC Comics movie “Suicide Squad,” was released with great success. Yet again an iconic, extremely popular Eminem song, “Without Me ,” from 2002 was used to paint a picture. The picture painted –a master piece.

As at today’s date, “Without me,” is 15 years old. Wow, what an old school classic that is timeless and universal

So, my new favourite DC Comics superhero is Harley Quinn, played by Margot Robbie, who does a stunning job.

“But sometimes the shit just seems, everybody only wants to discuss me
So this must mean I'm disgusting, but it's just me I'm just obscene…….. Now this looks like a job for me so everybody just follow me
'Cause we need a little controversy, 'Cause it feels so empty without me”


Photos source[1]
Video source[2]






[1] https://www.google.co.za/search?q=Ha...PP5SNigIHT1a_M: (Date of use 27 May 2017)

[2] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xh-spYQWRJg: Date of use 27 May 2017)

----------


## Citizen X

*Music trivia
*
Which artist made the BMW 325i convertible famous in 1988 in a music video?



Photo source[1]

[1] https://www.google.co.za/search?q=bm...vaKbamcnPiR-yM: (Date of use 31 May 2017)

----------


## Citizen X

> *Music trivia
> *
> Which artist made the BMW 325i convertible famous in 1988 in a music video?
> 
> 
> 
> Photo source[1]
> 
> [1] https://www.google.co.za/search?q=bm...vaKbamcnPiR-yM: (Date of use 31 May 2017)


*The princess of pop: Kylie Minogue:I should be so lucky:1988*










> In my imagination
> There is no complication
> I dream about you all the time
> In my mind a celebration
> The sweetest of sensation
> Thinking you could be mine
> 
> In my imagination
> There is no hesitation
> ...

----------


## Citizen X

*Westlife: Total eclipse of the heart: 2006: Lyrics and Video
*










> Turnaround, every now and then I get a little bit lonely and you're never coming round
> Turnaround, every now and then I get a little bit tired of listening to the sound of my tears
> Turnaround, every now and then I get a little bit nervous that the best of all the years have gone by
> Turnaround, every now and then I get a little bit terrified and then I see the look in your eyes
> Turnaround bright eyes, every now and then I fall apart
> Turnaround bright eyes, every now and then I fall apart
> 
> And I need you now tonight
> And I need you more than ever
> ...




Album cover source[1]
Video source[2]



[1] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Lo...LoveAlbum2.jpg (Date of use 1 June 2017)

[2] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqlVhXp3ybc. (Date of use 1 June 2017)

----------


## Citizen X

*Juluka: Scatterlings: 1982: Lyrics and Video*

*This is a special dedication to all my brothers and sisters from the Precast Informal Settlement (Ward 8 Lenasia)*

I see the inhumane conditions that you live under. I understand your plight. 

“Some people have nothing, some people have hopes and dreams , some people have ways and means”

I understand your hopes and dreams *and I’m convinced that you do have “ways and means!”*

I know you ask:
*"Who made me, here and why? --*
*Beneath this copper sun."*

I am a scatterling of Africa and so are you. ‘United we stand, divided we fall.’










> Copper sun sinking low
> Scatterlings and fugitives
> Hooded eyes and weary brows
> Seek refuge in the night
> They are the scatterlings of Africa
> Each uprooted one
> On the road to Phelamanga
> Beneath the copper sun
> And I love the scatterlings of Africa
> ...


Video source: Youtube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2X-o7Kfqbuw

----------


## Citizen X

*Music trivia
*
What instrument is used at the end of Bob Marleys song *Stir it Up?
*
For several years I was under the mistaken impression that the sound at the end of the song Stir it up, emanated from an electric guitar. I was wrong!!!!

That  wow, sound at the end of the song was created by a *clavinet
*



The premise behind the people of Island Studios tendered to be based more on the musical aspect of recording rather than the technical excellence of the recordings. But, even technically these recordings were fabulous. Tony Platt Overdub and Remix Engineer Stir it up.[1]

The experiment was for Chris Blackwell to help Bob break into America, so we needed to add a little something that Americans were used to such as clavinets. So, Bob was ready for that. But, the thing that we were trying to do by bridging the gap between purist reggae and Americanized reggae which Americans could pallet was NOT PURIST. My parts on  Catch a Fire, are no- where near purists, they are an imitation of what Bob thought me to do. John 'Rabbit,' Bundrick [2]



Video source[3]

[1] Documentary: Catch a Fire: 1973: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGAiJP8wwz8 (Date of use 6 June 2017)

[2] Documentary: Catch a Fire: 1973: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGAiJP8wwz8 (Date of use 6 June 2017)

[3] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6U-TGahwvs. (Date of use 6 June 2017)

----------


## Citizen X

*Bob Marley: Rastaman Vibration Live: Santa Babara County Bowl: 25 November 1979: Lyrics and Video
*
The concert at Santa Babara County Bowl in 1979 is my favourite live performance of Bob Marley and the Wailers. The way he introduced the concert was remarkable! *It took me many years* to figure out where he got the mesmerizing words that introduced this concert. Fairly recently, I learnt that the origins of his introduction is from *Psalm 87 of the Bible.
*
*He introduced the concert by saying:
*



> His foundations is in the Holy Mountans, Jah loveth the gates of Zion more than all the dwellings of Jacob. Glorious things have being spoken of the Old City of God. *I’ll make men shine to Rahab and Babylon to them that know I.*
> With the OLD Philistia, Tyre and Ethiopia, it shall be said, that this man was born there and THE HIGHEST HIMSELF SHALL ESTABLISH THE EARTH.


*Compare this to:
*
*Psalm 87 NIV


*


> “He has founded his city on the holy mountain.
> 2 The Lord loves the gates of Zion
>     more than all the other dwellings of Jacob.
> 3 Glorious things are said of you,
>     city of God:[a]
> 4 [B]“I will record Rahab* and Babylon
>     among those who acknowledge me—*
> Philistia too, and Tyre, along with Cush[c]—
>     and will say, ‘This one was born in Zion.’”[d]
> ...












> Live if you want to live
> (Rastaman vibration, yeah! Positive!)
> That's what we got to give!
> (I'n'I vibration yeah! Positive)
> Got to have a good vibe!
> (Iyaman Iration, yeah! Irie ites!)
> Wo-wo-ooh!
> (Positive vibration, yeah! Positive!)
> 
> ...


Video source[1]

[1] Daily Motion: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xj0...-bowl-hd_music. (Date of use 6 June 2017)

----------


## Citizen X

> *Music trivia
> *
> What instrument is used at the end of Bob Marley’s song *“Stir it Up?”
> *
> For several years I was under the mistaken impression that the sound at the end of the song “Stir it up,” emanated from an electric guitar. I was wrong!!!!
> 
> That  ‘wow,’ sound at the end of the song was created by a *clavinet
> *
> 
> ...


The actual scene, *the making of 'Stir it up.'* Towards the end of this video, you'll see how the clavinet was magically used to make a sound that I personally haven't seen or heard before this song. It's one of those unique pieces of music history and what can take place when a band works together' The actual scene and explanation of the clavinet is at 3:22 to 4:14 in the video below:-[1]

" After RECORDING THEM, *Bob himself*, TOOK the A Tracks *TO LONDON* where he remixed and dubbed them with Chris Blackwell." Bunny Wailer 1973



[1] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyYN0aBfo68. (Date of use 9 June 2017)




> Stir it up; little darlin', stir it up. Come on, baby.
> Come on and stir it up: little darlin', stir it up. O-oh!
> *It's been a long, long time, yeah!*
> (stir it, stir it, stir it together)
> *Since I got you on my mind*. (ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh) Oh-oh!
> Now you are here (stir it, stir it, stir it together), I said,
> it's so clear
> There's so much we could do, baby, (ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh)
> Just me and you.
> ...

----------


## Citizen X

*Music Trivia*
Which artist played the guitar solo at the beginning of Bob Marley and the Wailers “Concrete Jungle,” with the 3 octave feedback at the end of the song?

Wayne Perkins
“And, I had this pedal on at the end of the solo, as I recall, which was a sustained pedal from Manny’s, that I bought in New York. And, you hit this thing and it just held a note forever. It would hold a note for 3 minutes. And it held that one note and would start to feedback in an octave higher and then two octave notes higher and when that happened, Blackwell or somebody hit the echo on that thing and it just rang across the whole room and it gave me goose bumps. It was one of those magic moments!” Wayne Perkins 1973

*AT 2:06 IN THE VIDEO BELOW:-*




*Bob Marley and the Wailers: Concrete Jungle: 1973: Album –Catch a Fire: Video and lyrics
*






> No sun will shine in my day today (no sun will shine)
> The high yellow moon won't come out to play (that high yellow moon won't come out to play)
> I said darkness, darkness has come and covered my light has covered my light,
> (And has changed)
> And has changed (my day into night) my day into night, yeah.
> Where is the love to be found? 
> Won't someone tell me 'cause
> Life (sweet life) must be (got to be) somewhere to be found (out there somewhere out there for me)
> Instead of concrete jungle (Jungle, jungle, jungle!),
> ...



Video 1 source[1]
Video 2 source[2]

[1] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8tCBI3LneI. (Date of use 10 June 2017)

[2] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inWHusa6tso. (Date of use 10 June 2017)

----------

Blurock (14-Jun-17)

----------


## Trickzta

Here's a few of the mellow songs from yesteryear that I like. Great platform for music here and it's good to see a post where you aren't trying to make money selling skyspy pics, accommodation, old phones and the like. But then some of us have a life.

Donovan 'The season of the witch.' https://youtu.be/GU35oCHGhJ0

Jimi 'The wind cries Mary' https://youtu.be/ATDEtzAcTg0

Marianne Faithfull 'The eyes of Lucy Jordan' https://youtu.be/d0NxhFn0szc

Percy Sledge 'I been loving you a little too long' https://youtu.be/7tgYOCxxiAE

Frankie Miller 'It's good to see you.' https://youtu.be/omG7sIDHD8Y

----------


## Trickzta

Hope you enjoy these as much as I did. I'm not often in a mellow mood so this is unusual. 

*https://youtu.be/O0oosnKV5rk

https://youtu.be/Q4oInT79CUk

*https://youtu.be/_pXB1Mathqk

*https://youtu.be/3TkitGRoGM8

*https://youtu.be/cVRbajsztig

----------


## Citizen X

*Bob Marley & the Wailers: Duppy Conqueror: Album-Burning:1973: Lyrics and Video*

This song in particular represents for me, the change in the musical form from ska to reggae. The recognisable sound of reggae (chuckum) emanates from a rhythm guitar.




> What really changed it to reggae was the riff action with the guitar. It’s just basically a rhythm change in terms of what the guitar used to play like ‘chuck,’ ‘chuck,’ ‘chuck,’, THEN it start playing ‘chuckum,’ ‘chuckum,’ ‘chuckum.’ Sometimes some of these things happened out of accident, someone would be doing something, and the producer would say ‘HEY, I like that!’ Carlton ‘Santa’ Davis- session drummer





> Coxsone had bought a piece of equipment from the United States, and it was in the studio for a long time, and nobody knew what to do with it. They decided to hook it up, and when it was hooked up they realised it was a tape delay, so, when you make one strum, it comes back at you at the same time ‘chuckum.’


 



> The guitar in reggae usually plays the chords on beats two and four, a musical figure known as skank or the 'bang'. It has a very dampened, short and scratchy chop sound, almost like a percussion instrument. Sometimes a double chop is used when the guitar still plays the off beats, but also plays the following 16th or 8th beat on the up-stroke. Depending on the amount of swing or groove, this next secondary stab is often the 16th note sounding closer to an 8th placement in the rhythm. An example is the intro to "Stir It Up" by The Wailers. Artist and producer Derrick Harriott says, "What happened was the musical thing was real widespread, but only among a certain sort of people. It was always a down-town thing, but more than just hearing the music. The equipment was so powerful and the vibe so strong that we feel it." [1]






Video source[2]




> Yes, me friend, me friend
> Dem set me free again
> Yes, me friend, me friend
>  We in the streets again
> 
> *The bars could not hold me*
> *Force could not control me now*
> *They try to keep me down*
> *But God put I around*
> ...


[1] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhythm_guitar. Accessed 2 September 2017

[2] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VQRFXgEnjc. Accessed 2 September 2017

----------

Blurock (03-Sep-17)

----------


## Citizen X

Here’s another textbook example of the flawless use of a rhythm guitar. This is the live performance of “Sweet Sensation,” with Ali Campbell playing the *rhythm guitar.

*

----------


## Blurock

The right blending of instruments can make a song great.
I've always been a fan of a the 12 string guitar. Here we have a good example from the 60's.

----------

Citizen X (04-Sep-17)

----------


## Blurock

An all time favourite by Peter Green, one of the best guitarists of our age. Pity he flew too close to the psychedelic sun.

Fleetwood Mac - Man of the world 1969

Shall I tell you about my life
They say I'm a man of the world
I've flown across every tide
And I've seen lots of pretty girls

I guess I've got everything I need
I would't ask for more
And there's no one I'd rather be
But I just wish that I'd never been born

(Instrumental)

And I need a good woman
to make me feel like a good man should
I don't say I'm a good man
Oh, but I would be if I could

I could tell you about my life
And keep you amused I'm sure
About all the times I've cried
And how I don't want to be sad anymore
And how I wish I was in love

----------


## Citizen X

*Kylie Minogue: Locomotion: 1988: Album –Kylie: Lyrics and Video


*







*For Miss V*, simply cause you appreciate good music from the 80’s.






> Everybody's doin' a brand new dance now
> 
> (C'mon baby do the loco-motion)
> I know you'll get to like it
> If you give it a chance now
> (C'mon baby do the loco-motion)
> My little baby sister can do it with ease
> It's easier than learning your a b c's
> So come on, come on, 
> ...


 Video source[1]
Album cover[2]

 [1] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZAhzVvgY-c. Accessed 19 September 2017 17:45

[2] https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kylie_(album). Accessed 19 September 17:45

----------


## Citizen X

*Wet, Wet, Wet:Love is all around: 1994: Lyrics and video..and much more!!!*

This is cyber space, so whatever is confirmed to the record stays here! I have being apprehensive about this particular post, as it exposes me!??! 

*After all, all the best secrets are hidden in plain view*. I’m going to be forthcoming with you??? I started this whimsical thread “Old School Music Is Cool,”  to relive my youth. *MG* , this montage is “especially for you!” “It’s a feeling, it’s a heartbeat.” At the very least, short, succinct and to the very point, *this is incalculably ME*. Perhaps this sounds a little bit far –out, you’ll have to be refreshingly open minded. I on the other hand, am just a hobo masquerading as a gentleman!! I do a pretty splendid job of it though! So, MG, there’s a lot of good memories in this specific thread. I hope it flatters you rather than annoy you?? So, I'm just going to say "something stupid," and leave it at that...... :Cool: 

Lets go.. 







> I feel it in my fingers
> I feel it in my toes
> Love is all around me
> And so the feeling grows
> It's written on the wind
> It's everywhere I go, oh yes it is
> So if you really love me
> Come on and let it show
> You know I love you, I always will
> ...


 AND.....

----------


## Citizen X

*If I can’t have you: Bee Gees: !977:Lyrics and Video*

Allow me to build on this montage.."You give your promise to me, and I give mine to you."







> Don't know why
> I'm surviving every lonely day
> When there's got to be
> No chance for me
> 
> My life would end
> And it just don't matter how I cry
> My tears of love
> Are a waste of time
> ...


 
Video [1]

[1] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sL9YgCBKNg. Accessed 21 September 2017

----------


## Citizen X

*Kylie Minogue: Tears on my pillow: 8 January 1990: Lyrics and Video*
*
Still working on this montage MG

*

 You need a sensational lady to deliver this original song, from the movie “GREASE.” Remember the original scene with this song from “GREASE?”
 Ingenuous Miss Minogue! There's some innocent, puppy love , and yet *"up skirt,"* scenes in here, which you do so innocently! "Ooh baby baby"

Full marks for you Miss Minogue :Cool: 

Tears on my pillow was recorded by Little Anthony and the Imperials in 1958.

It became hugely popular when Sha Na Na sang this song in the movie Grease(1978)

















> You don't remember me
> 
> But I remember you
> T'was not so long ago
> You broke my heart in two
> 
> 
> Tears on my pillow
> Pain in my heart
> ...





Video source[1]


 [1] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pA-EcqOCRkI. Accessed 21 September 2017

----------


## Blurock

> Wikipedia: "The Loco-Motion" is a 1962 pop song written by American songwriters Gerry Goffin and Carole King. "The Loco-Motion" was originally written for Dee Dee Sharp, but Sharp turned the song down.[1] The song is notable for appearing in the American Top 5 three times, each time in a different decade: in 1962 by the American pop singer Little Eva,(U.S. No. 1);[2] in 1974 by the American band Grand Funk Railroad (U.S. No. 1);[3] and finally in 1988 by the Australian singer Kylie Minogue (U.S. No. 3).[4]
> The song is a popular and enduring example of the dance-song genre: much of the lyrics are devoted to a description of the dance itself, usually performed as a type of line dance. However, the song came before the dance.
> "The Loco-Motion" was also the second song to reach No. 1 by two different musical acts. The earlier song to do this was "Go Away Little Girl", also written by Goffin and King. It is one of only nine songs to achieve this feat.[5]



I've always been one for the more meaty and complicated music. This one by Grand Funk Railroad.

----------

Citizen X (23-Sep-17)

----------


## Citizen X

> I've always been one for the more meaty and complicated music. This one by Grand Funk Railroad.


I love this rendition by Grand Funk Railroad :Thumbup:

----------


## Citizen X

Tom Petty- 20 October 1950-2 October 2017 RIP


I grew an appreciation for Tom Petty when he co-founded The Travelling Wilburies. I then began to visit his early works such as “American Girl,” and "Refugee(Tom Petty and the Heart breakers)

For me, the songs “Free Falling,” and “Handle me with care,” are remarkable works of art, and stand out.

*Tom Petty: Free falling: 1989: Lyrics and video*




> She's a good girl, loves her mama
> Loves Jesus and America too
> She's a good girl, crazy 'bout Elvis
> Loves horses and her boyfriend too
> 
> It's a long day livin' in Reseda
> There's a freeway runnin' through the yard
> And I'm a bad boy, 'cause I don't even miss her
> I'm a bad boy for breakin' her heart
> ...


 



Album cover[1]

Video 1 source[2]

Video 2 source[3]

*Travelling Wilburies: Handle me with care:1988: Lyrics and Video

*






> Been beat up and battered 'round
> Been sent up, and I've been shot down
> You're the best thing that I've ever found
> 
> Handle me with care
> Reputations changeable
> Situations tolerable
> But baby, you're adorable
> Handle me with care
> ...



[1] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_Fallin%27. Accessed 3 October 2017

[2] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lWJXDG2i0A. Accessed 3 October 2017

[3] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8s9dmuAKvU. Accessed 3 October 2017

----------

Blurock (03-Oct-17)

----------


## Blurock

My Tribute to Tom Petty

----------

Citizen X (04-Oct-17)

----------


## Citizen X

*Champaign: How about us:1981: Lyrics and Video

*








> Ooh, short and sweet
> No sense in draggin' on past our needs
> Let's don't keep it hangin' on
> If the fire's out, we should both be gone
> 
> Some people are made for each other
> Some people can love one another for life
> How 'bout us
> Some people can hold it together
> ...


Album cover[1]
Video source[2]


[1] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_%27Bout_Us. Accessed 4 November 2017

[2] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBUqDr14DEw. Accessed 4 November 2017

----------


## Blurock

I was born in a crossfire hurricane...

This one of the best Rock numbers ever by one of the best Rock bands ever. The interaction between bass, drums and lead guitar is pure bliss! here's the lyrics the keep you busy for a while.

----------


## Blurock

There is a correlation between classical music and good rock music. Listen to this one by Deep Purple and the interaction between band and orchestra.
For more, listen to concert for Orchestra and Band in the Royal Albert Hall, or to Gemini Suite, both by Deep Purple.

----------


## Blurock

This may be proof that Ludwig von Beethoven invented Rock Music. He just did not have a guitar!

----------


## Blurock

Some Blues to start the weekend. :Cool: 



Dana Gillespie - Where Blues Begins

When the night comes down And the shadows fall
That's when I need you most of all 
When the colors fade in the empty night
That's when I need you to hold me tight 
When the echoes of love are whispered to the winds
That's where blue (where blue) begins
When I call your name with a hungry heart
That's when those memories tear me apart
When I play the game of "Let's pretend"
I wonder when it will ever end
When losers are weepers
And the best man never wins
That's where blue (where blue) begins
That's where blue (where blue) begins
Here is the bed in heartbreak hotel 
Here is the pillow that my head lies on
 Next to me is where you used to be 
But now there's only a blue horizon solo 
When losers are weepers and the best man never wins 
That's where blue (where blue) begins 
That's where blue begins (Where blue begins) 
That's where blue begins...

----------


## tec0

a bit of Modern OLD School.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

HUMAN by Rory Graham aka Rag'n'Bone Man




I'm only human
I'm only, I'm only
I'm only human, human
Maybe I'm foolish
Maybe I'm blind
Thinking I can see through this
And see what's behind
Got no way to prove it
So maybe I'm blind
But I'm only human after all
I'm only human after all
Don't put your blame on me
Don't put your blame on me
Take a look in the mirror
And what do you see
Do you see it clearer
Or are you deceived
In what you believe
'Cause I'm only human after all
You're only human after all
Don't put the blame on me
Don't put your blame on me
Some people got the real problems
Some people out of luck
Some people think I can solve them
Lord heavens above
I'm only human after all
I'm only human after all
Don't put the blame on me
Don't put the blame on me
Don't ask my opinion
Don't ask me to lie
Then beg for forgiveness
For making you cry
Making you cry
'Cause I'm only human after all
I'm only human after all
Don't put your blame on me
Don't put the blame on me
Oh, some people got the real problems
Some people out of luck
Some people think I can solve them
Lord heavens above
I'm only human after all
I'm only human after all
Don't put the blame on me
Don't put the blame on me
I'm only human
I make mistakes
I'm only human
That's all it takes
To put the blame on me
Don't put the blame on me
I'm no prophet or Messiah
Should go looking somewhere higher
I'm only human after all
I'm only human after all
Don't put the blame on me
Don't put the blame on me
I'm only human
I do what I can
I'm just a man
I do what I can
Don't put the blame on me
Don't put your blame on me

----------


## Sheraz

Like they say there is no school like old school. I love 90's music.

----------


## Blurock

The Durban Blues Festival starts tonight - free entrance at Zack's at Wilson's Wharf.
Friday and Saturday R150 pp. Good food, good company and excellent Blues!

  check it out here http://www.durbanbluesfestival.co.za/

----------


## Citizen X

*This is it:Kenny Loggins:1979:Lyrics and video*
*Medicus MG, Vos Liber prosperissimus.*



[1]
"There've been times in my life,
i've been wonderin' why.
still, somehow i believed we'd always survive.
now, i'm not so sure
you're waiting here, one good reason to try
but, what more can i say? what's left to provide?
(you think that maybe it's over, )
(only if you want it to be.)
are you gonna wait for a sign, your miracle?
stand up and fight.
(this is it.)
make no mistake where you are.
(this is it.)
you back's to the corner.
(this is it.)
don't be a fool anymore.
(this is it.)
The waiting is over, no, don't you run.
no way to hide.
no time for wonderin' why.
it's here, the moment is now, about to decide.
let 'em believe.
leave 'em behind.
but keep me near in your heart.
know whatever you do, i'm here by your side.
(you say that maybe it's over.)
(not if you don't want it to be.)
for once in your life, here's your miracle.
stand up and fight.
(this is it.)
make no mistake where you are.
(this is it.)
you're goin' no further.
(this is it.)
until it's over and done.
(no one can tell what the future holds.)
oh-oh-oh-oh.
(who makes the choice of how it goes?)
it's not up to me this time.
(you know.)
comes a day in every life.
(this is it.)
make no mistake where you are.
(this is it.)
you're goin' no further.
(this is it.)
until it's over and done.
(this is it.)
one way or another.
(this is it.)
(no one can tell what the future holds.)
(this is it.)
your back's to the corner.
(this is it.)
(you make the choice of how it goes.)
(this is it.)
the waiting is over.
(this is it.)
(no one can tell what the future holds.)
(this is it.)
one way or another.
(this is it.)
fade"[2]



[1] Vide Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8SSdyflGN4. Accessed 09/03/2019

----------


## 2Conn

I am listening only to old school music and that's it. I haven't listen or do not know any modern singer nor their "repertuar" or something like that. Old pop, old rock, old jazz, old reggi and all else like that basically I do not understand all things. All is bad :Wink:

----------

Blurock (26-May-19), Citizen X (06-Jun-19)

----------


## Blurock

> I am listening only to old school music and that's it. I haven't listen or do not know any modern singer nor their "repertuar" or something like that. Old pop, old rock, old jazz, old reggi and all else like that basically I do not understand all things. All is bad


Totally agree. Most modern music has no melody, no harmony and very bad lyrics. Unfortunately, so many good musicians are no longer with us; Elvis, Freddie Mercury, Stevie Ray Vaughan, Alvin Lee, Jimi Hendrix, Van Morrison, Janis Joplin, Buddy Holly, too many to name. 
Also watch and listen to Midnight Blues on Facebook for soothing, slow Blues videos.

----------


## Dave A

> Totally agree. Most modern music has no melody, no harmony and very bad lyrics.


I seem to remember my mother saying something similar from roughly when I was in my twenties...

Makes me wonder - just how far back do we need to go to call something "old school"?

----------

Citizen X (06-Jun-19)

----------


## Blurock

> I seem to remember my mother saying something similar from roughly when I was in my twenties...
> 
> Makes me wonder - just how far back do we need to go to call something "old school"?


I think our parents, grandparents and their generation were not too comfortable with the style of modern music. They were used to trumpets and pianos and all of a sudden there's this guitar thing that makes a lot of "noise".  They got used to it as the music was still good. Listen to the music of the 60's, mostly all backed by a full orchestra. Many Beatles and other pop and rock numbers are still being played and recorded by philharmonic orchestras. 
But now please tell me how in hell do you write notation for rap? These guys do not even know the 8 musical notes or understand any of the musical symbols. Hip hop is just as shallow and most of these so called artists cannot even play a musical instrument, not even a tambourine! The problem today is DJ's and radio stations who promote rubbish and make kids believe its cool.

Watch and listen to Midnight Blues on Facebook. Like!! :Cool:

----------

Citizen X (06-Jun-19)

----------


## Citizen X

Each generation has its musical characteristics. 'Love,’ has being the epicenter of literature, art and music for centuries. The drastic alteration of this status quo is a paradigm shift in the Twenty First Century. My opinion to popular music in the twenty first century is simply ??~@$%$$%&WTF!!!???

The Pre-Modern legal Philosopher, who reigned between 423 – 348/347 BC, wrote extensively on the oncological event we call love in his Symposium. Shakespeare, who reigned between 1554 and 1616, wrote extensively on love. 

The 60’s, 70’s, 80’s and early 90’s used the very same formula. Suddenly, something just happened or appeared in the form of present popular music that cannot be reconciled with previous centuries.
‘In 1985, Coca Cola tried unsuccessfully to change their formula, branding it “New Coke”.  This lasted three months before they re-released “Classic Coke” and later scrapped the new formula altogether due to overwhelming public outcry, a shining example of the power of love.’[1]

For me, personally, I prefer ‘silly little love songs’

*You Are:1983: Lionel Richie: Lyrics and Video*

Video[2]


Baby you'll find
There's only one love
Yours and mine
I've got so much love

And needing you so
My love for you
I'll never let go
I've got so much love

All I want is to hold you
Let me show how much I love you baby (show you)
I don't mind and I don't mind (loving you)
Girl I love you
There's no one above you

[Chorus:]
You are the sun
You are the rain
That makes my life this foolish game
You need to know
I love you so
And I'd do it all again and again

Tell me it's true
I can't believe you do what you do
I've got so much love
And my love you'll see
We'll stay together, just you and me
I've got so much love

Only you (know me)
Tell me how to love you baby (show me)
I don't mind and I don't mind (tell me)
Girl, I love you
Always thinking of you


[1] 12 GREAT LOVE SONGS FROM 1985 https://www.cuttingedgedjs.com/blog/...ngs-from-1985/ (Date of use 060619)

[2] Youtube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCMWUyv7T7k (Date of use 060619)

----------


## Blurock

[QUOTE=Vanash Naick;150737]
For me, personally, I prefer silly little love songs


...and love gets you Dancing on the ceiling! :Kissing2:

----------


## Citizen X

*Let’s do it again: Staple Singers: October 1975: Lyrics and Video
*
*Medicus MG, Vos Liber prosperissimus.
*






> Do it again, do it (do it)
> Lets do it again (do it)
> Mmm (do it again, do it again)
> Gonna do it again (do it)
> Do it, do it
> Lets do it again (do it)
> Do it again
> Sometimes the rain
> Groovin' when I hear the sound
> ...





Video source[1]





[1] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIS4P8xbPtg (Date of use 28 June 2019)

----------


## Citizen X

*Mary J. Blige: Real Love: 1992:Lyrics and Video
*







> We are lovers through and through
> And though we made it through the storm
> I really want you to realize, I really want to put you on
> I’ve been searching for someone to satisfy my every need
> Won’t you be my inspiration?
> Be the real love that I need
> 
> [Chorus]
> Real love, I’m searching for a real love
> ...


[1] Video source
Album cover[2]

[1] Video source: Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90c9pEtZquw(Date of use 6 August 2019)

[2] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Real_L...ige_song)(Date of use 6 August 2019)

----------


## Citizen X

*Glass Tiger(Featuring Bryan Adams): Don’t forget me when I’m gone: 1986: Lyrics and Video*








> You take my breath away, ohh 
> Love thinks it's here to stay, ohh 
> There's still so much for me to do 
> And I can't stop loving you 
> Oh, can this be true
> 
> If you could see what I have seen, ohh 
> Broken hearts and broken dreams, ohh 
> Then I wake up and you're not there 
> ...


Album cover[1]
Video[2]

*Bryan Adams featuring Mel C: When you gone:1998: Lyrics and Video*






> I've been wandering around the house all night
> wondering what the hell to do
> I'm trying to concentrate but all I can think of is you
> well the phone don't ring cuz my friends ain't home
> I'm tired of being all alone
> got the tv on cuz the radio's playing songs that remind me
> of you
> 
> baby when you're gone - i realize i'm in love
> ...


 
Album cover[3]
Video source[4]


[1] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don%27...27m_Gone)(date of use 12 August 2019)

[2] Youtube. 



[3] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/When_Y...ams_song)(date of use 12 August 2019)

[4] Youtube. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_W2jONIjrM0 (date of use 12 August 2019)

----------


## Citizen X

*Les McCann: Can’t we be strangers again: 1970: Album- Comment: Lyrics and Video

**Medicus MG, Vos Liber prosperissimus.
*

If I were asked what is my favourite old school song? I simply have to say: Can’t we be strangers by Les McCann.




*The lyrics are not available on a google search except for right here(as at today’s date):

*


> I wish that we’ve just met
> And had nothing to forget
> Cause we’ve lost so much already and I’m afraid
> You’ve grown so far from me
> And I want what used to be
> I take back each mistake I ever made
> Can’t we be strangers learning to care
> And feel the look of new love
> The one we used to wear
> ...


Album cover[1]
Video source[2]


[1] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comment_(album)(Date of use 14 August 2019)

[2] Youtube: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnQn0XT9jQs(Date of use 14 August 2019)

----------


## Citizen X

*REM: Shiny Happy People: 1991: Lyrics and video

*







> Shiny happy people laughing
> Meet me in the crowd, people, people
> Throw your love around, love me, love me
> Take it into town, happy, happy
> Put it in the ground where the flowers grow
> Gold and silver shine
> Shiny happy people holding hands
> Shiny happy people holding hands
> Shiny happy people laughing
> ...


Album Cover[1]
Video cover[2]


[1] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shiny_Happy_People(Date of use 26 August 2019)

[2] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com › watch(Date of use 26 August 2019)

----------


## niketsurve

Thanks for the information.

----------


## Blurock

Welcome back. Nice to see you're at it again, Vanash. :Wink:

----------

Citizen X (29-Aug-19)

----------


## Citizen X

*Alanis Morissette: Thank U:1998: Lyrics and Video*










> How 'bout getting off these antibiotics
> How 'bout stopping eating when I'm full up
> How 'bout them transparent dangling carrots
> How 'bout that ever elusive kudo
> Thank you India
> Thank you terror
> Thank you disillusionment
> Thank you frailty
> Thank you consequence
> ...


Album cover[1]
Video source[2]

[1] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thank_U :Frown: Date of use 30 August 2019)

[2] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOgpT5rEKIU: (Date of use 30 August 2019)

----------


## Citizen X

*The Carpenters: We’ve only just begun:1970:Lyrics and Video

*







> We've only just begun to live
> White lace and promises
> A kiss for luck and we're on our way
> We've only begun
> 
> Before the rising sun we fly
> So many roads to choose
> We start out walking and learn to run
> And yes, we've just begun
> ...


 
Album cover[1]
Video source[2]




[1] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/We%27ve_Only_Just_Begun. (date of use 4 September 2019)

[2] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__VQX2Xn7tI. (date of use 4 September 2019)

----------


## adrianh

Terra Naomi - Up There

I met her a couple of years back when she played a small private gig in Cape Town - Man......she is amazing...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CUkylQ7150





> Terra Naomi - Up There
> 
> Roll into your town and Im walking around
> Got some extra time think Ill throw some money down
> And you follow me around
> And youre asking for the time
> Your asking what I found
> Think Im gonna rob you blind
> 
> ...

----------


## Citizen X

*The Proclaimers: I’m gonna be:1988:Lyrics and video

*








> When I wake up, well, I know I'm gonna be
> I'm gonna be the man who wakes up next to you
> When I go out, yeah, I know I'm gonna be
> I'm gonna be the man who goes along with you
> If I get drunk, well, I know I'm gonna be
> I'm gonna be the man who gets drunk next to you
> And if I haver, hey, I know I'm gonna be
> I'm gonna be the man who's havering to you
> 
> ...




Album cover[1]
Video[2]

[1] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I%27m_...Be_(500_Miles) (date of use 27 September 2019)

[2] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tbNlMtqrYS0 (Date of use 27 September 2019)

----------


## Citizen X

*Build Me Up Buttercup: The Foundations: 1968: Lyrics and video*

Suffice to say it; I have a thing for “bubble-gum pop.” The noun “pop,” requires two adjectives to qualify it! “Bubble-gum.” Why? That’s a good question; I don’t have an intelligent answer!”







> Why do you build me up (build me up) buttercup, baby
> Just to let me down (let me down) and mess me around?
> And then worst of all (worst of all) you never call, baby
> When you say you will (say you will) but I love you still
> I need you (I need you) more than anyone, darlin'
> You know that I have from the start
> So build me up (build me up) buttercup, don't break my heart
> "I'll be over at ten, " you told me time and again
> But you're late, I wait around and then (bah dah dah)
> ...




Video source[1]

*Buddy Holly and Norman Petty: It’s so easy: 1958: Lyrics and video*




It's so easy to fall in love
It's so easy to fall in love
People tell me love's for fools
Here I go breaking all the rules
Seems so easy
Yeah, so doggone easy
Oh it seems so easy
Yeah where you're concerned
My heart can learn
It's so easy to fall in love
It's so easy to fall in love
Look into your heart and see
What your lovebook has set aside for me
It seems so easy
Yeah, so doggone easy
Oh it seems so easy
Yeah where you're concerned
My heart can learn
Oh it's so easy to fall in love
It's so easy to fall in love
It seems so easy
Oh so doggone easy
Yeah it

Video source[1]

[1] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaoOGiWTkqU: Accessed: 13 February 2020




[1] You-tube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLH6JLXuYtQ: ACCESSED 13 February 2020

----------


## Blurock

Bubble Gum music was popular in the late 60's and early 70's, before disco came to spoil music forever.
It was played at parties and had a positive "let's dance" feel, although most of it was factory produced and not serious music.
The term Bubblegum" related to "listen to it once or twice and then discard it". (chew it and spit it out). Very much like modern hip-hop that has no musical value and all sounds the same. One of the most successful numbers was Sugar Sugar by the Archies, a fictional band (like the Monkees) who was created in a studio for TV audiences. 




Wikipedia

Bubblegum pop (also known as bubblegum music or simply bubblegum) is a genre of music with an upbeat sound contrived and marketed to appeal to pre-teens and teenagers, which may be produced in an assembly-line process, driven by producers and often using unknown singers. Bubblegum's classic period ran from 1967 to 1972.[1] A second wave of bubblegum began two years later and ran until 1977 when disco took over.

The genre was predominantly a singles phenomenon rather than an album-oriented one. Acts were typically manufactured in the studio using session musicians, and most bubblegum pop groups were one-hit wonders.[2] Among the best-known acts of bubblegum's golden era are 1910 Fruitgum Company (a clear exception to the one-hit wonder rule), the Lemon Pipers ("Green Tambourine", credited as being the first bubblegum pop chart-topper[1]), the Ohio Express ("Yummy Yummy Yummy"), and the Archies, an animated group which had the most successful bubblegum song with "Sugar, Sugar", Billboard Magazine's No. 1 single for 1969. Singer Tommy Roe also scored several hits during the era, including the 1969 number one hit "Dizzy".

----------

Citizen X (14-Feb-20)

----------


## Blurock

Some of the Bubble Gum numbers became favourite Rock numbers.
This used to be one of our favourite covers and always rocked the house!

----------

Citizen X (14-Feb-20)

----------


## Citizen X

*Tina Turner:What’s love got to do with it?: 1984:Lyrics and video*









> You must understand though the touch of your hand
> Makes my pulse react
> That it's only the thrill of boy meeting girl
> Opposites attract
> It's physical
> Only logical
> You must try to ignore that it means more than that ooo
> What's love got to do, got to do with it
> What's love but a second hand emotion
> ...



Album cover[1]
Video source[2]

[1] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/What%2...with_It_(song): Accessed 14 February 2020

[2] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGpFcHTxjZs: Accessed 14 February 2020.

----------


## tec0

Three Days Grace




> # 
> I'm on the outside looking through
> I know I'm not the same as you
> I'd rather be faceless than ignored
> Than be in the in-crowd desperate for
> A way to fit in just a little more
> 
> I am an outsider
> I don't care about the in-crowd, no
> ...


 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tec0

Exit Eden




> I remember years ago
> Someone told me I should take
> Caution when it comes to love, I did
> 
> And you were strong and I was not
> My illusion, my mistake
> I was careless, I forgot, I did
> 
> And now when all is done
> ...


It is 1:30 AM rocking at 12000RMS think people next door would be a bit more appreciative  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tec0

Elysion




> Why have ourselves abandoned us
> Why they no more belong to us
> Cries in the sky pray to believe
> My heart and soul will never forgive
> 
> We are all being used
> Our lives have been abused
> Still no one resists
> I guess
> ...


It is 12:43 AM people next door stopped their party... well i am starting mine  :Cool: 

Revenge best served  with 12000RMS ... ... ... 

is so much fun  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

 :Chair:

----------

Citizen X (15-Feb-20)

----------


## Citizen X

[QUOTE=Blurock;154156]Bubble Gum music was popular in the late 60's and early 70's, before disco came to spoil music forever.
It was played at parties and had a positive "let's dance" feel, although most of it was factory produced and not serious music.
The term Bubblegum" related to "listen to it once or twice and then discard it". (chew it and spit it out). Very much like modern hip-hop that has no musical value and all sounds the same. One of the most successful numbers was *Sugar Sugar by the Archies*, a fictional band (like the Monkees) who was created in a studio for TV audiences. 

*Sugar Sugar:* *Jeff Barry and Andy Kim:1969:Lyrics and Video

*






> Sugar, ah honey honey
> You are my candy girl
> And you got me wanting you
> Honey, ah sugar sugar
> You are my candy girl
> And you've got me wanting you
> I just can't believe the loveliness of loving you
> (I just can't believe it's true)
> I just can't believe the one to love this feeling to
> ...


 

Video source[1]
Album cover[2]



[1] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9nE2spOw_o: Accessed 15 February 2020

[2] Wikipedia: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9nE2spOw_o:Accessed 15 February 2020

----------

Blurock (16-Feb-20)

----------


## Citizen X

*Susan Fassbender and Kay Russell: Twilight Café:1981:Lyrics and video

*






Between January and march of 2018, I visited a 'twilight cafe,' of sort, and had some *phenomenal* experiences there..




> Sometimes I get so alone
> There's only one place I can think of to go
> It's where the beat is strong, strong, strong
> Melodies drifting I can sing my song
> Walk down the high street
> I'm on the neon lights
> And pretty soon I'll find my way
> To the twilight cafea
> The music grabs me, spins me round and around
> ...




Video source[1]
Album cover[2]

[1] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEjGmA7Fqp8, and https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0yK0mxY5rI: Accessed 17 February 2020

[2] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twilig...%E2%80%931985): Accessed 17 February 2020

----------


## Citizen X

*Elton John: Club at the end of the street:1990:Lyrics and video

*









> When the shades are drawn
> And the light of the moon is banned
> And the stars up above
> Walk the heavens hand in hand
> There's a shady place
> At the end of the working day
> Where young lovers go
> And this hot little trio plays
> That's where we meet
> ...




Album cover[1]
Video source[2]

[1] Wkipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Club_a...treet:Accessed 18 February 2020

[2] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvZRD5oGQ2k: Accessed 18 February 2020

----------


## Citizen X

> *Bubble Gum music* was popular in the late 60's and early 70's, before disco came to spoil music forever.
> It was played at parties and had a positive "let's dance" feel, although most of it was factory produced and not serious music.
> The term Bubblegum" related to "listen to it once or twice and then discard it". (chew it and spit it out). Very much like modern hip-hop that has no musical value and all sounds the same. One of the most successful numbers was Sugar Sugar by the Archies, a fictional band (like the Monkees) who was created in a studio for TV audiences. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wikipedia
> 
> ...


*The Beatles: I wanna hold your hand:1963: Lyrics and video*

*This is literally a text-book example:* * I know as I have read the textbook! Shout: The true story of the Beatles: Philip Norman (Pan Books 1981) Pages 200, 203, 210, 211, 215, 215, 222, 263 and 445.*
In brief, EMI had very high expectations for the second Beatles album, which was recorded by George Martin, entitled:- “With the Beatles”;[1] The album cover was as much part of the strategy as was the songs themselves.[2] The album was intended to be launched before Christmas of 1963.[3] The result, manic of course, 'Beatle mania'!



[4]





> Oh yeah, I'll tell you somethin
> I think you'll understand
> When I'll say that something
> I wanna hold your hand
> I wanna hold your hand
> I wanna hold your hand
> Oh please, say to me
> You'll let me be your man
> And please, say to me
> ...


Album cover[5]
Video source[6]






[1] Norman P _ Shout: The true story of the Beatles_ (Pan Books 1981) Page 200.

[2] Norman P  Shout: The true story of the Beatles (Pan Books 1981) Page 200.

[3] Norman P  Shout: The true story of the Beatles (Pan Books 1981) Page 200.

[5] Wikipedia: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jenWdylTtzs:Acessed 19 February 2020.

[6] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jenWdylTtzs:Accessed 19 February 2020

----------


## Blurock

The Beatles were not a Bubblegum band as they reformed pop music and revolutionised rock music since the early 60's. They were musical pioneers who were followed by just about everyone.

----------


## Citizen X

*Nina Simone: My Baby Just Cares For Me 1957:Lyrics and video*







> My baby don't care for shows
> My baby don't care for clothes
> My baby just cares for me
> My baby don't care for cars and races
> My baby don't care for high-tone places
> 
> Liz Taylor is not his style
> And even Lana Turner's smile
> Is somethin' he can't see
> ...




Video source[1]

[1] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYSbUOoq4Vg: Accessed 24 February 2020

----------


## Citizen X

*My Girl: the Temptations: 1964:Lyrics and video

*

Friday 6th March 2020 saw “My Girl,” have its 55th anniversary! _Phenomenal_ song for a _phenomenal_ woman.










> I've got sunshine on a cloudy day
> When it's cold outside I've got the month of May
> Well I guess you'd say
> What can make me feel this way?
> My girl (my girl, my girl)
> Talkin' 'bout my girl (my girl)
> I've got so much honey the bees envy me
> I've got a sweeter song than the birds in the trees
> Well I guess you'd say
> ...


Album cover[1]
Video source 1[2]
Video source 2[3]

[1] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Gir...ptations_song) (date of use 17 March 2020)

[2] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_CSjcm-z1w (date of use 17 Marc 2020)

[3] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqB50JG2aIE (date of use 17 March 2020)

----------


## Citizen X

> *Do you remember ‘Top of the Pops?’*  
> 
> I think that the 80’s was the generation where “Top of the Pops,’ thrived. Personally, I scrutinised the resemblance between the original music video and the ‘Top of the Pops,’ performance.
> 
> Bubble-gum pop is feel good music that focuses on an act in a music video. This includes a host of things like the song itself, the choreography of the performance, the facial expressions the artist employed, the way the artist brings the song to life on stage and importantly the resemblance between the original music video and the ‘Top of the Pops,’ performance. If you wanted tongue and cheek, 80’s bubble-gum pop is filled with tongue and cheek.
> 
> “Pop music is eclectic, and often borrows elements from other styles such as urban, dance, rock, Latin, and country; nonetheless, there are core elements that define pop music. Identifying factors include generally short to medium-length songs written in a basic format (often the verse-chorus structure) as well as the common employment of repeated choruses, melodic tunes, and hooks.”[1]
> To illustrate, I’ll borrow Kylie Minogue’s “Wouldn’t change a thing- 1989.” The correlation between the original video and the ‘Top of the pops,’ performance is simply remarkable.
> 
> ...



*"If I had to do it all again* *I wouldn't change a single thing"

*Dance represents humankind’s relationship to the oldest art.[1] Dance is a primary human activity, humankind centuries ago, having satisfied basic biogenic and psychogenic needs expressed emotions through movement which manifested in dance.[2]

Some _PHENOMENAL_ lyrics....




> Some people don't understandWhat I see in you
> If only they knew
> They think my head's in the sand
> They'll never see
> The best side of you
> Is my heart ruling my mind
> Maybe I'm not right every time
> But I know I'm right about this love of mine
> If I had to do it all again
> ...


[1] Clarke M and Crisp C _The history of dance_ (Orbis Publishing London 1980) _7_.

[2] Clarke M and Crisp C _The history of dance_ (Orbis Publishing London 1980) _7_.

----------


## Blurock

This was a time when one could still listen to the lyrics and sing along. This was a time when music had melody and rhythm. This is a silly little song by Tiffany, but caught the essence of being young and in love.

----------


## Citizen X

> This was a time when one could still listen to the lyrics and sing along. This was a time when music had melody and rhythm. This is a _silly little LOVE song_ by Tiffany, but caught the essence of being young and in love.


I remember Tiffany fondly!

On 7 November 1987 sixteen year-old Tiffany was the youngest female to smash USA singles charts by doing a cover version of Tommy James & The Shondells classic hit “ I think we alone now.”[1]




> Children behave, that's what they say when we're together
> And watch how you play
> They don't understand
> And so we're
> Running just as fast as we can, holding on to one another hands
> Trying to get away into the night and then you put your arms around me
> And we tumble to the ground and then you say
> I think we're alone now,
> There doesn't seem to be anyone around
> ...


*I Think We're Alone Now:Composed by Ritchie Cordell:Tommy James and the Shondells:1967Lyrics and Video

*

In 1967 Tommy James and the Shondells were successful with “I think we alone now.” This was their fourth US hit song.[2]



Album cover[3]
Video source[4]

[1]Black J _Rock and Pop Timeline_  (2003 Outline Press Ltd) 212.

[2] Black J Rock and Pop Timeline  (2003 Outline Press Ltd) 65.

[3] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Thin...lone_Now.(date of use 18 March 2020)

[4] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FmS8WXYwnKY( date of use 18 March 2020)

----------


## Citizen X

*Howard Jones: Everlasting love: 1989:Lyrics and video

*








> Tantalizing lyrics from another ‘silly little love song.’
> He wasn't looking for a pretty face
> She wasn't searching for the latest style
> He didn't want someone who walked straight off the TV
> She needed someone with an interior smile
> She wasn't looking for a cuddle in the back seat
> He wasn't looking for a five minute thrill
> She wasn't thinking of tomorrow or of next week
> This vacancy he meant to permanently fill
> ...

----------


## Citizen X

*The Beatles: Twist and Shout: 1963: Ed Sullivan Show: Lyrics and video

*




*My favorite Beatles live performance video and why
*
The Beatles performance of Twist and Shout on the Ed Sullivan show in 1964 is my favorite performance.  The Ed Sullivan show was a very popular American show.[1] The Beatles gave a remarkable performance of this song. The concept of Beatle mania can be clearly seen in this particular video in so far as the hysterical mania of the audience, especially the fairer sex goes.  The lady with the glasses in the front row that the camera catches first, at the early parts of the song is completely mesmerized. The lady that climaxes in musical head movements, during the climax of the song["vocalizing climax,' portion], pun intended, is sheer music history

The entire soundtrack of the Beatles will remain an integral part of music that I enjoy listening to for life. :Slayer: 




> [Verse 1: John Lennon, Paul McCartney & George Harrison]
> Well, shake it up, baby, now (Shake it up, baby)
> Twist and shout (Twist and shout)
> C'mon c'mon, c'mon, c'mon, baby, now (Come on baby)
> Come on and work it on out (Work it on out)
> 
> Well, work it on out (Work it on out)
> You know you look so good (Look so good)
> You know you got me goin', now (Got me goin')
> ...


Album cover[2]
Video source[3]

[1] Wkipedia: The Ed Sullivan Show: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Ed_Sullivan_Show (Date of use 19 December 2020.

[2] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twist_...A_US_vinyl.png (date of use 19 December 2020)

[3] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b-VAxGJdJeQ (date of use 19 December 2020)

----------


## Citizen X

*Gregory Abbot: Shake you down: 1986: Lyrics and video*

Gregory Abbot’s 1986 Shake you down is my choice of old school love song for December 2020. But, it’s so much more than that!??

Ever had a watershed moment when reading a novel, play or poem? That is, you come across a certain scene in a chapter that you feel a popular love song would do justice to if it were ever made a movie, or more realistically when presented with a certain scene, one just hears a certain song. 

Well, I have several of such watershed moments a day!




Let me explain, 2019 and 2020 saw me literally read every Lee Child novel. I was deeply impressed with “ Worth dying for,” and “ Never go back.” My reason is simple. A love story starts in the most unlikely and most unexpected way between Lee Child’s Jack Reacher and Major Susan Turner. They actually don’t meet in the novel “Worth dying for,” they merely speak on the telephone. They do however meet in a bizarre way in “Never go back.” Jack Reacher realizes that Major Susan Turner has been arrested by military police on trumped up charges. So he decides to get him arrested so that he can firstly, finally meet her, and very quickly thereafter break them both out of a highly secure USA military barracks!

If the novel was transformed into movie magic *verbatim,* I would select Gregory Abbot’s song Shake you down for when they first lay eyes on each other.
*
P.S I’m aware that a movie was made*, with Tom Cruise playing Reacher. I haven’t seen it! Most Lee Child fans were, however, according to reviews very disappointed because Jack Reacher was not portrayed exactly as his character is physically described in the book.




Shakespeare, the author of the concept of love in modern times. King Henry V.Shakespeare explored the concept of love, and probably said certain remarkable things about love before anyone else. Regardless of whether you’ve written a novel, made a movie or wrote a poem the simple verifiable fact is that Shakespeare explored the concept of love first, wrote remarkable plays and poems that continue to stun the reader. For instance, in just one scene of Romeo and Juliet act 1 scene v, he demonstrates on paper how explosive this concept of true love really




> “If I profane with my unworthiest hand. This holy shrine, the gentle fine is this:
> My lips, two blushing pilgrims, ready stand
> To smooth that rough touch with a tender kiss.” (Act I, scene v)



Where there is phenomena, there can only be *phenomenal* sentiment




> “Doubt thou the stars are fire;
> Doubt that the sun doth move;
> Doubt truth to be a liar;
> But never doubt I love.” (Hamlet, Act II, scene ii)




 (The scene where Henry meets Katherine.) I’ve included the actual scene that I think is really very cool, and the entire acts/scenes further below:-




> KING HENRY V
> Upon that I kiss your hand, and I call you my queen.
> KATHARINE
> Laissez, mon seigneur, laissez, laissez: ma foi, je
> ne veux point que vous abaissiez votre grandeur en
> baisant la main d'une de votre seigeurie indigne
> serviteur; excusez-moi, je vous supplie, mon
> tres-puissant seigneur.
> KING HENRY V
> ...







https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shake_...lbum_cover.jpg

Oh, yeah




> Girl, I've been watching you
> From so far across the floor now, baby
> That's nothing new
> I've watched you so many times before now, baby
> 
> I see that look in your eyes (look in your eyes)
> And what it's telling me
> And you know, oh girl, that I'm not shy
> I'm glad you picked up on my telepathy, now baby
> ...


Album cover[1]
Video[2]




> *KING HENRY V: Act 5,* 
> 
> 
> *KING HENRY V*
> Yet leave our cousin Katharine here with us:
> *She is our capital demand*, comprised
> Within the fore-rank of our articles.
> QUEEN ISABEL
> She hath good leave.
> ...


[1] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shake_...lbum_cover.jpg (date of use 21 December 2020)

[2] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uc8w...hvmX_w&index=4 (date of use 21 December 2020)

----------


## Citizen X

*Bee Gees: How Deep Is Your Love: 1977: Lyrics and Video

*

I gave up watching television in 2017. The only media stimuli that I allow my sensory organs to readily accept without being defensive are: Talk Radio 702(92.7), and the Daily Sun. Beside this my primary entertainment is reading novels. *My present reason is simply my next work* The illusion of freedom in a Constitutional democracy. I figured out the nuts and bolts of the entire work and identified the legal philosophy that I will employ in proving my sentiments.
 It will be none other than the Critical Legal Studies movement of Harvard University. Described simply, the CRITS are a fundamental  and important change in the academic guard. That should say it all! Needless to say, I will have to by necessity explore false consciousness, indeterminacy, debunking and trashing. 
*Captains log star date 24 December 2020
*
I had the privilege of tuning into the _Africa Melane show_ earlier this morning. He made mention that the brothers Gibbs song How deep is your love, is 43 years old.

Im always taken back by the entire 702 team, including but not limited to the presenters, news readers and producers. I venture to say that they are a true embodiment of the Constitution of 1996. *Suffice to say it, whenever I listen to any of their presenters I remind myself of this and simply say I strive to become a better man that I was yesterday, these people are the crème of the crop of the South African media.* The presenters are truly an embodiment of the Constitution of 1996 and this is no mere hyperbole in so far as they are a watchdog serving the South African public by delivering news, monitoring all those who hold power and I suppose they plead with government to get rid of excesses and corruption and simply promote an efficient and effective democracy. So they dont just provide news and talk about all the topical issues in our South African society but they also put information before us for constructive, rational and robust debate. I  always find their remarks to be exceptionally astute. To employ an overused cliché Christmas came early, for me just by hearing the mention of the song. It triggered so many memories that I personally have attached to this song its surreal!!

Off script :Oops: okay, back to How deep is your love?? This is a ballad penned and recorded way back in 1977.[1] It hit number 3 in both the UK and Australia.[2] Perhaps most important is is currently listed on Billboards All Time Top 100 at number 22.
For me its just a song that brings back so many memories. This song is just so phenomenal.






> I know your eyes in the morning sun
> I feel you touch me in the pouring rain
> And the moment that you wander far from me
> I wanna feel you in my arms again
> 
> And you come to me on a summer breeze
> Keep me warm in your love then you softly leave
> And it's me you need to show
> How deep is your love
> ...


"
Alum cover[3]
Video[4]


[1] Wikipedia:How deep is your love (Bee Gees song) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_De...Bee_Gees_song) (Date of use 24 December 2020).

[2] See FN 1.

[3] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_De...Bee_Gees_song). (Date of use 2020)

[4] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpqqjU7u5Yc (date of use 24 December 2020)

----------


## Citizen X

*Colour me bad: I wanna sex you up:1991:Lyrics and video

*

*Book review:
*
Lee Childs Never go back, is a high octane power action novel featuring Jack Reacher a drifter who frequents diners and cheap motels. He is the good guy. I like this book for just so many reasons. In Lee Childs previous novel  Worth dying for, Reacher speaks to Major Susan Turner telephonically from South Dakota. She is in Virginia. The chemistry between them is palpable. In Never go back, Reacher decides to go to Virginia to meet her. Upon his arrival he is informed that Major Susan Turner has been arrested by military police. He concludes the charges are trumped up. It just so happens that military police are looking for him as well. They recall him to the military on trumped up charges. He decides to get himself arrested at a highly secure military base in Rock Creek so that he could finally and after so very long just see Major Susan Turner, and then break them both out of that installation so that they could work together to figure out how and why a conspiracy exists against them. 
The following scene comes from page 192 of the novel. At this stage, they havent explored each others bedroom eyes as yet. They sleep in separate rooms. The next morning Reacher go to her bedroom, she is bare footed. She invites him in. They dont get physical as yet but the sexual innuendo and flirtation speaks volumes.(Nothing cheap here I assure you!)




> She sat down on the bed. Left him standing near the window. Her pants were loose, and her shirt was tight. She was wearing nothing underneath it. That was clear. He could see ribs, and slender curves. *On the phone from South Dakota* he had pictured her as a blonde, with blue eyes, maybe from northern California, all of which had turned out to be completely wrong. *She was dark-haired and dark-eyed, and from Montana. But he had been right about other things. Five-six or five-seven, he had guessed out loud, but thin. Your voice is all in your throat. She had laughed out loud and asked: You saying Im flat chested? He had laughed back and said, 34A at best. She had said, damn.* _But the reality was better than the telephone guesses_. Live and in person she was something else entirely.*[1]*_._





On a personal note, this reminds me of a *phenomenal telephonic conversation*. I too was eager to figure out her exact chest size by asking a range of silly seemingly innocent questions..
*
My song choice for this scene
*
The old school love song that I played in my mind as I read this scene is Colour Me Bads I wanna sex you up from 1991.







> Come inside, take off your coat, I'll make you feel at home.
> Now let's pour a glass of wine 'cause now we're all alone.
> I've been waiting all night so just let me hold you close to me,
> *'Cause I've been dyin' for you girl and make love to me.*
> 
> Girl you make me feel real good.
> We can do it 'til we both wake up.
> Girl, you know I'm hooked on you,
> And this is what I'll do...
> ...


Album cover source[2]
Video source[3]
Book cover[4]


[1] Lee Child _Never go back_ (Transworld Publishers 2013) p192.

[2] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Wanna_Sex_You_Up (Date of use 26 December 2020).

[3] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oxu3...DJlmiU&index=1 (date of use 26 December 2020).

[4] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Never_Go_Back_(novel) (Date of use 26 December 2020)

----------


## Citizen X

*PJ Powers and Steve Kekana: Feel so strong: 1983: Lyrics and video
*







> [Verse 1: Steve Kekana]
> Yesterday
> You took me by the hand
> And all at once
> I began to understand
> 
> But I
> I never thought I'd find a friend
> Quite like you
> ...


Video source[1]

[1] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIrypgTHtN4 (Date of use 7 January 2021)

----------


## Blurock

Welcome back Vanash. This number by PJ Powers has always been a favourite!

----------

Citizen X (11-Jan-21)

----------


## Citizen X

*Cliff Richard: Carrie: 1980: Lyrics and video*


Ever been overcome by nostalgia? Ever went to an old flame last known address looking for her only to find out that she definitely doesn’t live there anyone. The only clue you given is that the color of the house that she currently resides  in is Oxford Cherry.

In search of Oxford Cherry…….

Anyway, this particular song expresses that nostalgia rather nicely!








> [Verse 1]
> Sorry to disturb you
> But I was in the neighbourhood
> About a friend, I've her picture
> Could you take a look?
> 
> [Verse 2]
> Oh, I appreciate you're busy
> And time is not your own
> ...


 
Album cover[1]
Video source[2]

[1] By Source (WP:NFCC#4), Fair use, https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?curid=49949127 (Date of use 11 January 2021)


[2] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qWQ_vJYt7DA :Frown: Date of use 11 January 2021)

----------


## Citizen X

*My montage(of sorts)

*


* I’m actually just making this up as I go*. 

My favorite paint colour is Oxford Cherry, so I’m just looking for a *phenomenal Oxford Cherry*.

Change is any alteration in the status quo. I would have loved to do a LLM in legal philosophy, but this very poor and wandering scholar just doesn’t have the financial means to do so. 

_Being realistic_, I started  preparing for the next exciting chapter in my life(My final attempt at redeeming myself as a gentleman). I’ve learned one or two things about turning threats into opportunities from *Bruce Witfield’s “The upside of down*,” so I guess I’m now implementing a measurable plan as a direct result of changing my “mind set.”

 For this chapter to be realized, I had to make some 348 handwritten notes on the subject in question, which I've painstakingly and diligently done. I started last year June. *I’ll give you a cryptic clue*. Come June of this year, I will have mastered the following: N,P,D,A,V,A,P,C,S. 

Once I test myself to ascertain whether I have in actual fact mastered the content of this subject, I’ll have the confidence to start the preliminary phase of this new chapter in my life.

 :Offtopic:  :Offtopic: 


In 2017, under some extremely unusual circumstances I found a sling bag, alternatively a messenger bag, alternatively a tote bag in a veldt. *It was tan. It had a picture of the Big Ben clock imprinted on it and some sparrows*. It was similar to the one featured here. One thing led to another and I became very fond of domestic birds. I study and watch the Dove(_Columbidae_), the sparrow(passer _domesticus_), and the pigeon(_Pipio_).

*My point:* I always had 20/20 eyesight. Since I started watching birds, my 20/20 eyesight has improved by at least 40% based upon my own subjective calculation.  I can spot a sparrow in a leafy tree with many branches from a great distance.
It is this ability that enables me to spot spelling mistakes and typographical errors in any book that I read. It’s a disturbing quality, as there I am enjoying a novel. I come across a typographical error. I tell myself to ignore it, and continue reading but then something nags me to make a note of it.


*I can’t sing to save my life! I wouldn’t even get a wooden mike! If I could sing, I would sing the following two songs to a really very phenomenal oxford cherry.
*
As I take personal stock today, I'm pleased to say that I'm single, never been married, I have no kids and the only pets I have are all the sparrows, doves and pigeons out there.

*The Beatles: 8 days a week: 4 December 1964:Lyrics and Video

*








> Oh, I need your love, babe
> Guess you know it's true
> Hope you need my love babe
> Just like I need you
> Hold me, love me, hold me, love me
> I ain't got nothing but love, babe
> Eight days a week
> Love you every day, girl
> Always on my mind
> ...


 

*The Beach Boys: Wouldn’t it be nice:1966:Lyrics and Video

*






> Wouldn't it be nice if we were older?
> Then we wouldn't have to wait so long
> And wouldn't it be nice to live together
> In the kind of world where we belong?
> You know it's gonna make it that much better
> When we can say goodnight and stay together
> Wouldn't it be nice if we could wake up
> In the morning when the day is new?
> And after having spent the day together
> ...


Hand written lyrics[1]
Beatles Album cover[2]
Beatles Video[3]
Beach Boys album cover[4]
Beach boys video[5]
Tote bag[6]


[1] Les Mcclain: can’t we be strangers.
[2] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eight_Days_a_Week(Date of use 12 January 2021).

[3] Youtube:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTfmuDjwQTw(date of use 12 January 2021).

[4] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:W...It_Be_Nice.png (date of use: 12 January 2021).

[5] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZBKFoeDKJo(date (Date of use: 12 January 2021)

[6]Beach https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf=...nP4fo7oLrMBoys

----------


## Blurock

> As I take personal stock today, I'm pleased to say that I'm single, never been married, I have no kids and the only pets I have are all the sparrows, doves and pigeons out there.


I cannot believe that you are still single. You are such a romantic! 
I can sing, but I cannot write songs. I play the guitar, not because I'm good at it, but because I enjoy it. 
Music is food for the soul. I just cannot imagine a day without music. Although still a Blues fan, my latest interest is Spanish guitar - classic and contemporary flamenco.

I came across this today: TRAIN THE BRAIN  Find your joywww.trainthebrain.co.za 
The Safe and Sound Protocol (SSP) use music to stimulate the brain and I have seen the results in an extremely self-conscious child who is now full of confidence, making eye contact, not afraid of anything, including the dentist and spiders! In less than 2 months! Therapy continues and she will develop into a beautiful young girl full of life.




> The music trains the auditory pathways by focusing on the frequency envelope of human speech. As the client learns to process these speech-related frequencies, they improve the functioning of two cranial nerves that are important for promoting overall social behavior. Cranial Nerve VII (Facial Nerve) helps clients focus on human voice and tune out irrelevant frequencies. Cranial Nerve X (Vagus Nerve) enables self-soothing and autonomic regulation.


The Bible tells us of king Saul who had mad rages that could only be calmed by David playing on his harp. Music is truly from Heaven!

----------


## Citizen X

*Teddy Pendergrass:* * (March 26, 1950  January 13, 2010): My montage of songs*

I tuned into my favourite radio station early this morning: Talk Radio 702 (92.7). Actually scrap that thought! I tuned into the only radio station that I listen to, Talk Radio 702 (92.7). *Africa Melane hosts the early breakfast show.* He made mention that Teddy Pendergrass passed away on this day in January 2010. The bragging rights of the day would go to the person who identified the artist who wrote these lines: Turn off the lights and light a candle,Tonight I'm in a romantic mood, yeah
One thought lead to another, and I remembered a phenomenal night that I spent with a phenomenal oxford cherry. We did indeed turn off the lights, and did indeed light a candle!

I enjoy listening to Talk Radio 702 for a myriad of reasons. I really enjoy listening to my fellow South African brothers and sisters calling in and expressing their views no matter how diverse they are. I suppose it makes me happy to hear my fellow South Africans expressing their views. Listeners can simply use one of the following to reach Talk radio 702:

*Studio Line* +27 11 883 0 702
*WhatsApp Line* 072 702 1702
*Switchboard* +27 11 506 3200
*EWN Newsroom* +27 11 506 3555
*EWN 24-Hour Hotline* 08 6000 NEWS (6397)
*EWN Traffic Line* 083 91 DRIVE (37483).
*SMS Line* 31 702[1]

Anyway, this is my montage of my favourite Teddy Pendergrass songs.

*Africa Melane* put it rather eloquently. He said **Teddy Pendergrass serenaded us with his wonderful music.*[2]*


*Teddy Pendergrass: Turn off the lights:1979: Lyrics and Video

*







> Turn off the lights and light a candle
> Tonight I'm in a romantic mood, yeah
> Let's take a shower, shower together
> I'll wash your body and you'll wash mine, yeah
> Rub me down in some hot oils, baby, yeah
> And I'll do the same thing to you
> 
> Just turn off the lights, come to me
> Girl, I wanna give you a special treat, you're so sweet
> ...


 
*Teddy Pendergrass and Whitney Houston: Hold me in your arms: 1984: Lyrics and Video

*







> I'll hold you and touch you and make you my woman
> I'll give you my love with sweet surrender
> Tonight our hearts will beat as one
> And I will hold you, touch you
> And make you my woman tonight
> 
> There's something in your eyes I see
> A pure and simple honesty
> 
> ...


 




*Teddy Pendergrass: In my time: 1984: Lyrics and Video*







> In my time
> I've lived and loved so much
> Through each high and low
> I let my heart be touched
> 
> In my time
> There isn't much I've missed
> I've seen love come and go, but heaven knows
> *I've never loved like this in my time*
> ...


 
Album cover Turn off the lights[3]
Video source Turn off the lights[4]
Album cover Hold me in your arms[5]
Video source Hold me in your arms[6]
Video source In my time[7]


[1] Talk Radio 702: https://www.702.co.za/ (date of use 13 January 2021).

[2] Talk Radio 702: Africa Melane: Early Breakfast Show: 5:35 AM (date of use 13 January 2021).

[3] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turn_Off_the_Lights (Date of use 13 January 2021.

[4] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PK4wofMj5-k (Date of use 13 January 2021).



[6] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hold_M..._Houston_song) (Date of use 13 January 2021).

[7] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iT3WjAmJPjQ (Date of use 13 January 2021).

----------


## Citizen X

*Roxette: She’s got the look: 1989:Lyrics and Video

*

My perception of women: I think that every single woman on this planet is beautiful by mere virtue of her being a woman. Women are God’s greatest gift to man. As John Lennon put’s it women are “the other half of the sky.”

_That said, the woman that has just got “the look,” for me, is a phenomenal oxford cherry.
_








> One, two, three, four walking like a man
> Hitting like a hammer
> She's a juvenile scam
> Never was a quitter
> Tasty like a raindrop
> She's got the look
> *Heavenly bound
> Cause heaven's got a number
> When she's spinning me around
> ...




Album cover[1]
Video source[2]

[1] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Look (Date of use 13 January 2021).


[2] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlVI7ZNiFlI (Date of use 13 January 2021).

----------


## Citizen X

> _In 2014 I realize that I still have a love affair with reggae music, 80s classics and bubble-gum pop in general. I guess Im really into silly love songs! I find that some of the most rugged musical characters of all time wrote silly love songs and were very proud of that fact.
> _
> _Bob Marley wrote and sang a silly love song called Turn Me loose, with bubble-gum lyrics.__ I honestly dont know who he wrote this particular song for but she must have being taken back, must have..
> _
> You'd think that people would have
> Had enough of silly love songs
> But I look around me and I see it isn't so!
> Some people wanna fill the world
> With silly love songs
> ...


This silly little love song written an sang by Bob Marley suddenly comes to mind.True love really does give a sober and clean minded person a high.




> Feeling so high,
> I'm floating in the sky.
> Feeling so high,
> I'm floating in the sky.
> 
> *So come and turn me loose,
> Ain't got no time to lose.
> Chasing a wild goose,
> Feeling groovy.
> ...

----------


## Blurock

Written by the songwriters Bert Berns and Wes Farrell, "Hang On Sloopy" was originally recorded by the R&B group The Vibrations as "My Girl Sloopy" in 1964, reaching #26 on the US charts.
The name "Sloopy" most likely came from Dorothy Sloop, who was a jazz singer from Steubenville, Ohio. Sloop, who died in 1998 at age 85, performed in the New Orleans area using the name "Sloopy."

----------

Citizen X (14-Jan-21)

----------


## Citizen X

*My montage for today
*
*Dianna Ross and Lionel Richie;  and Elvis Presley
*
*P.S I’m on a sabbatical. I’ll probably only return to this site in June!!
*
As mentioned _ad nauseum_ I’m making this up as I go! Clearly this can't be real. Clearly it is from the twilight zone. Clearly the purpose was a social experiment to test the lure of emotion. The social experiment was a success!

*Before 5 am today, the following was not yet conceived!

*

 I trying in earnest to create  a semblance of seemingly unrelated events. In the hurricane room of my mind stems the following:
On first glance to the untrained eye, this may seem to be incoherent. I assure you it isn’t. 

I’ll be clear, concise, succinct and unambiguous.

There is, however, only one person on this planet who will appreciate the significance. We are both able to connect separate dots with invisible lines. She’s simply brilliant. And I don’t always see everything as being linear. I am a legal philosopher wannabe after-all. 

You don’t want a legal philosopher wearing the cap of a relativist in the cockpit of a plane. This person will say “I know exactly what all the instruments are telling me. I truly understand them. I also know what the tower is saying. I understand them, but I will infuse my own meaning into the instrument readings and I will infuse my own meaning into what the tower is saying! Rather leave this individual to his own devices which ais a life long and diligent study of legal philosophy.

Only a *bona fide* genius will appreciate the aforementioned and what follows next:

.

*Captains log star date March 2017 or there about*. 

She finally arrives on this mutant infested planet where I am stuck. The mutants look far worse than Bebop and Rocksteady. They open their mouths to speak and the most painful symphony stems forth from their mouths. Nothing can be more painful than to hear them speak!!!




She was accompanied by a female mutant. The sight of the female mutant made me lose my appetite. They were clearly beauty and the beast right there before my eyes.
I was at the mercy of these mutants and they were certainly not humane. Their female counterparts were simply scary.
To illustrate Beebob the mutant weighed 600Kg and his female counterpart weighed 800Kg. They did however try to be romantic with each other.

Beebob’s girlfriend impressed upon me in the most horrific lithany of words that she would love to dance with Beebob in the veldt. 
I impressed upon them I would love to dance with my lady “in the moonlight and further that I just have only “two tickets to the end of the rainbow,” for my lady and I. I made it clear that they were not invited.

I impressed upon them that I like Disney on Ice. Beebob’s girlfriend impressed upon me again in the most unsavory terms that she would like to play Cinderella and skate on the ice. Bear in mind these are not humans, they mutants! I chose not to tell them what I thought for fear of reprisal. I could, however, picture Beebob’s girlfriend breaking the entire ice ring. 


*She disguises herself with an old torn white sleeping gown and arrives at my cave*. For reasons unbeknown to me, several mutants are in my presence. *Again, nothing can be more painful than to hear them speak, absolutely nothing.*  :Rant1: 
Their female counterparts make Bebop and Rocksteady look like models. They can understand each other, but this genius and I can’t even decipher one of their words. 
*Again nothing can be more painful than to hear them speak!!*! :Shutup2: 




*The disguise she wears has a two-fold purpose:* To blend in with the mutants even though no one on planet Earth looks like them or speaks like them(they simply not human), and secondly and *perhaps more importantly* to trigger a memory of a movie house in Sandton that screened Bridget Jones Diary 2 and all patrons were encouraged to wear their sleeping gowns.

She firstly enjoys a Dunhill cigarette. Being a gentleman, I enquire as to what alcoholic beverage she would prefer. She simply replies “I only drink H20, do you have some?” *Her phenomenal eyes mesmerize me.
*
 So far, I give myself 1 out of 10.
*Next scene*. The movie Fools Rush In which screened in 1997.

*In the movie* Fools Rush In starring Matthew Perry and Salma Hayek : *There are two scenes involving urination.* The first is where Isabel  speaks about how fast she can pee and another where she allows  Alex  to stay in the bathroom while she does so, *but nothing's seen
*
*In my cave: She a real lady and I’m a gentleman*. She asked to use the bathroom. I escort her there. The mutants simply relieve themselves anywhere and save the residue for drinking water. Apparently these mutants drink their own urine stating along something along the lines of “Swweetar dan waataar.”



And guess what? She enters the bathroom, leaves the door open, and does her thing.  Instinctively, I sit down in the hallway just in front of this bathroom my head in the other direction respecting her privacy fully while the door is completely open. 
*And, we both feel a chemistry that I can’t express in words!*T

This takes place after several years of having not seen each other

The litmus test of sorts…

*“My love don't cost a thing.”[1]*
*The cross referenced correlation:*
*“Cause I don't care too much for money*
*Money can't buy me love.”[2]
*
*Captains log star date 14 January 2021.
*
*Lionel Richie and Diana Ross: Endless Love: 1981:Video and lyrics
*








> My love
> There's only you in my life
> The only thing that's bright
> 
> My first love
> You're every breath that I take
> You're every step I make
> 
> And I
> ...


Video source Endless Love[3]
Album cover Endless Love[4]
Movie poster[5]
Only Fools rush in video[6]
Beeebob and Rocksteady pictures[7]

*Elvis Presley: Only fools rush in:1972: Lyrics and Video

*






> Wise men say only fools rush in
> But I can't help falling in love with you
> Shall I stay? Would it be a sin?
> If I can't help falling in love with you
> 
> Like a river flows shorely to the sea
> Darling so it goes some things are meant to be
> Take my hand, take my whole life too
> For I can't help falling in love with you
> ...


*​THE END
* And everyone lived happily ever after.

Thank you to everyone who visited this thread. It was an absolute pleasure being in your company.

[1] Jennifer Lopez

[2] The Beatles

[3] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?app=de...TmrSirsUG(Date of use 14 January 2021).

[4] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endless_Love_(song) (Date of use 14 January 2021).

[5] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fools_Rush_In_(1997_film) (Date of use 14 January 2021).

[6] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXhKWWCCdk8 (Date of use 14 January 2021).

[7] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bebop_and_Rocksteady (Date of use 14 January 2021).

----------


## Citizen X

*sabbaticus*

----------


## Blurock

See what I mean? Absolute romantic. He loves the love stories. :Kissing2: 

I hope you meet someone worthwhile on your sabbatical.  :Flowers:  :Wave:

----------


## Citizen X

*Captain's log star date  27 January 2021*

The Criminal Procedure Act 51 of 1977(as amended) does not provide a definition of a confession from the very first section up to and including the very last section. For the definition of a confession, you’ll have to look at _R v Becker_ 1929 AD 167 *at  paragraph 171* where De Villiers ACJ held that a confession means “an unequivocal acknowledgment of guilt, the equivalent of a plea of guilty before a court of law.”

*My confession*

 I have a benevolent muse whom I affectionately refer to as *SEPTUM NULLA DUO.
* 
_SEPTUM NULLA DUO_ is a vast wealth of wisdom, knowledge, inspiration and the most tantalizing music on weekends.

This is making my mistress, whom I affectionately refer to as _URIS PHILOSOPHIA,_ very jealous.

Now my mistress is quite a character. She’s always forcing me to jot down certain thought. In fact, just last night she woke me up.

She looked at me sardonically with a sideways glance and said “You moron, in one of your works TORPS you forgot to lambast Sir Robert Filmer when you addressed the divinity of kings.”

I looked at her sheepishly and replied

 “ Who the hell is Sir Robert Filmer?”

“ You moron just reread John Locke’s Two Treatises of government.”

“But, John Locke and I are no longer friends, we have parted ways!”

“You are a real moron aren’t you? Did I not impress upon you time and time again to always take the best out of each legal philosopher and not to simply discard them to your recycle bin?”

I look at her quizzically and say

“You may be my mistress but you certainly not _MEDICUS PHAENOMENON CERASUS_. You can’t even satisfy my basic biogenic needs, just ask Abraham Maslow about his hierarchy of needs.”

“Now I know you a moron! When you address the economic principle of scarcity in TORPS, did not  advise you to consult Abraham’ Maslow’s hierarchy of needs and do something very unique and original”

“I don’t recall but I’m certain you going to remind me.”

“There’s a big difference between needs and wants. I advised you to conduct a post mortem of this difference in practice.”

“Answer me this, if you could tell this _MEDICUS PHAENOMENON CERASUS_ something in two sentences what would you say? And for goodness sake try in earnest to use one adjective to modify another adjective.

“_MEDICUS PHAENOMENON CERASUS,_ there is something incredibly likable about you. “If I can’t have you I don’t want nobody baby!”

Anyway, I did turn to John Locke’s Two Treatises of government. I didn’t have to look far.

His foreword is simply explosive. In it he employs strong verbs. The verb overthrow conjures up images of revolution and violence. The dictionary defines overthrow as: 
*"military coups which had attempted to overthrow the King*"

John Locke  says

“In the Former, The False Principles and Foundation of Sir Robert Filmer, and His Followers, Are Detected and *Overthrown*: The Latter, Is an Essay Concerning the Original, Extent, and End, of Civil Government .[1]

I’ll have to dig deeper into Two Treatises of government.

*Captain’s log star date 16 January 2021*

My muse SEPTUM NULLA DUO “serenaded” me with the most tantalizing lyrics. The following caught my attention:


BeBe Winans: I wanna be the only oneAHA: The sun Always shines on tvTears For Fears; ShoutBack Street Boys: Shape of my heartRick Astley: Take me to your heartSavage garden: I knew I loved you

My personal favorite from all those wonderful songs my muse entertained me with is Wet Wet Wet Love is all around.

P.S you may think that I’m special to have this muse. Well, you can have the benefit of this muse by simply tuning into _SEPTUM NULLA DUO_. 


*Wet Wet Wet Love is all around: 1995: Lyrics and Video

*<strong><u>







> I feel it in my fingers
> I feel it in my toes
> Love is all around me
> And so the feeling grows
> It's written on the wind
> It's everywhere I go, oh yes it is
> *So if you really love me
> Come on and let it show*
> You know I love you, I always will
> ...


Album cover[2]
Video source[3]


[1] John Locke _Two treatises of government_ (from The Works of John Locke.
A New Edition, Corrected In Ten Volumes. Vol. V. London: Printed for Thomas Tegg; W. Sharpe and Son; G. Offor; G.
and J. Robinson; J. Evans and Co.: Also R. Griffin and Co. Glasgow; and J. Gumming, Dublin. *1823*) Foreword.

[2] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Love_Is_All_Around#/media/File:Wet_Wet_Wet_-_Love_Is_All_Around.jpg (date of use 27 January 2021).

[3] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3gE...osem6w&index=1( Date of use 27 January 2021).

----------


## Andrew Stones

simon and garfunkel  :Big Grin:

----------

Citizen X (28-Jan-21)

----------


## Citizen X

> simon and garfunkel


A very good morning to you Andrew :Wink: 

*Simon & Garfunkel :The Sound of Silence: 15 July 1965: Lyrics and Video

*







> Hello darkness, my old friend
> I've come to talk with you again
> Because a vision softly creeping
> Left its seeds while I was sleeping
> And the vision that was planted in my brain
> Still remains
> Within the sound of silence
> In restless dreams I walked alone
> Narrow streets of cobblestone
> ...


Album cover[1]
Video source[2]

[1] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sound_of_Silence (Date of use 28 January 2021)

[2] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAEppFUWLfc (date of use 28 January 2021)

----------

Andrew Stones (29-Jan-21)

----------


## Citizen X

I thoroughly enjoy creating these *fictitious* narratives.

*Captain’s log 27 January 2021
*
Star fleet command has placed me on a sabbatical. They say that I can’t cross my t’s and dot my I’s.

They not overly concerned with my logs. They say that this is a personal diary and that I can write in it ‘just anyhow.’ 

They insist, however, that my reports to them contain simple sentences with a subject, object and verb. Furthermore they insist that I learn the proper meaning and application of: puns, clichés, similes, metaphors, personification, allusion, alliteration, assonance, onomatopoeia, rhymes, antithesis, oxymoron, paradox, irony, sarcasm, satire, parody, appropriation, epigram, hyperbole, utotes, euphemism, innuendo, climax, anti-climax, rhetorical questions, synecdoche, metonymy, malapropism, spoonerism, colloquialism, slang, jargon, politically correct language, subjectivity and objectivity, fact and opinion, denotation and connotation, bias/prejudice, and sensationalism. 

It’s just gone 15:20 and my pets the doves, sparrows and pigeons are constantly nearby as I can hear them.

My benevolent muse  *SEPTUM NULLA DUO* is constantly in the background.

For reasons unbeknown to me, I think about two very specific songs Neil Diamond’s ‘Amazed and confused,’ and Eric Carmen’s ‘Hungry Eyes.’

I constantly think about _MEDICUS PHAENOMENON ANGLICUS CERASUS_. Thinking aloud I recite some tantalizing lyrics. “I've been meaning to tell you, I've got this feelin' that won't subside, I look at you and I fantasize. You're mine tonight, Now I've got you in my sights, With these hungry eyes.

Starfleet command have given me this device called Face Album Show Case. It allows me to see the eyes of _MEDICUS PHAENOMENON ANGLICUS CERASUS_.  _Deep within the hurricane room of my mind I say_ ‘at least we look at the same sun, stars and sky. I like the constellation Aries very much. It’s my favorite constellation.

Just then my mistress *URIS PHILOSOPHIA* looks at me disapprovingly and says:

“ Has a lot really changed? Is it really correct that there has be more change in the past 20 years than the previous 200? Think about the sun that you just mentioned!

I look at her quizzically and say

“ Over all these thousands of years it’s still the very same earth moving around the very same sun. Societies have come and gone but we still don’t have universal social cohesion. This too has not changed in thousands of years. The two things that have not changed at all is the fact that it’s the very same earth revolving around the very same sun and the human species still has not attained universal social cohesion.” 



*Neil Diamond: Amazed and confused: 1980: Lyrics and video*







> Somebody's waitin' on the River Jordan
> Somebody's waitin' on the other side
> I cast my stones on the way to Heaven
> But on the way you know that I will abide
> Yes, on the way you know that I will abide
> Yeah, walk that line boy
> I'm amazed, I'm confused
> I've been dazed, (yeah), I've been used
> Take me home to that golden river
> ...


 


*Hungry Eyes: Eric Carmen: 1987: Lyrics and Video*










> I've been meaning to tell you
> I've got this feelin' that won't subside
> I look at you and I fantasize
> You're mine tonight
> Now I've got you in my sights
> With these hungry eyes
> One look at you and I can't disguise
> I've got hungry eyes
> I feel the magic between you and I
> ...





Album cover[1]
Video 1 source[2]
Video source 2[3]

[1] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hungry_Eyes (date of use 29 January 2021).

[2] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlyOpuwml30 (Date of use 29 January 2021).

[3] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ssCL292DQA (date of use 29 January 2021).

----------


## Citizen X

*John Lennon, shadows on the wall and Platos allegory of the cave*[B][U]

Captains log star date 2 February 2021

""The sun is shining, the weather is sweet.'

I conclude that only wealthy people can study towards a LLM and LLD. 
*John Lennon, shadows on the wall and Platos allegory of the cave*

Plato is a metaphysical thinker.[1] 

In Book V11 of the Republic, Plato challenges us to a thought experiment.
Plato used this allegory to demonstrate that the way we perceive anything is not always reliable or accurate. He convinces us that the way we perceive the world as it is are shadows of what he calls the real things. He is bold enough to state that only philosophers can see the real things which are the ideals (have thought about where the word idealism, came from?? It came from right here!!!!!). He is unsympathetic enough to boldly state that so called ordinary people, only see the shadows of the ideals but are incapable of seeing the ideals.[2]
B Joweh, professor of law at Oxford in 1881, translates Platos Greek and states as follows: And now, I said, let me show in a figure how our nature is enlightened or unenlightened.[3]

[4]He asks us to think away our lives as we know it. He urges us, for the sake of the thought experiment, to imagine a set of facts in a given scenario in which we the reader of the Republic is now placed.[5] Plato challenges us to visualize a cave, in which we are prisoners from childhood.[6]He most likely imported this imagery from the so called dark underworld. Our legs and neck is chains in such a manner that we can only see in front of us.[7] The dank gloomy stone wall is all we can see. It is dark. Plato now expands the thought experiment. He challenges us to visualize an entrance to the cave which is quite a distance from the cave.[8] The entrance is behind us. We cannot see through the entrance because of the way we are chained. Outside of this cave a fire blazes. People with objects in their hands are behind this fire. These objects are puppets, carved statues of various animals.[9] These people move up and down parallel to the fire. The prisoners inside this cave cannot see these people. They only see the shadows of these people on the wall in front of them. They also see the reflection of the various puppets and animal statues as shadow on the cave wall in front of them. 
Plato says that they cannot see the real things. He postulates that only philosophers can see the real things and ordinary people according to his understanding only see the shadows. Of course many other scholars have used the allegory of the cave to explain all srts and manner of things.
The very potent punch line is that when these prisoners are suddenly released from captivity and see the sky, sun, animals, trade, homes, shops and the like for the very first time they become so overwhelmed that this person will be in a complete state of shock not really knowing how to react!! This person may actually feel safer reverting back to the shadows on the wall rather than seeing the real things. The allegory of the cave is a Herculean portrayal of advancement up the divided line, however, the epistemological thesis of the book of Republic is not dependent upon this portrayal.[10]

*COMMENT:* I had this very experience between December 2017 up to and including May 2018. To compound matters I had to contend with a paradox emerged in another paradox. The second paradox was enveloped by a third paradox. This third paradox contained several absolute truths, and was hidden in a fourth paradox in which extensive classical and operational conditioning was a daily occurrence.)
In the actual dialogue that Plato has with Glaucon the foolowing sentiments are exchanged.(Most of Platos works are in a dialogue format. In brief he has a dialogue with a seemingly intelligent person but by the time the conversation is concluded the person is having a dialogue with feels like an utter and complete fool).




> *And do you see, I said, men passing along the wall carrying all sorts of vessels, and various materials, which appear over the wall? Some of them are talking, others silent.[11]*


 


> *You have shown me a strange image, and they are strange prisoners.[12]*
> *Like ourselves, I replied; and they see only their own shadows, or the shadows of one another, which the fire throws on the opposite wall of the cave?[13]*


 


> *Very true.*





> *True, he said; how could they se anything but the shadows if they were never allowed to move their heads?[14]*
> *And of the objects which are being carried in like manner they would only see the shadows?*






> *Yes, he said.*





> *And if they were to converse with one another, would they not suppose that they were naming what was actually before them?*


 

*Platos allegory has been used in numerous disciplines.

* :Detective:  I'll share something with you that you probably not are of even if you in your final year of law school or even working towards a masters of law in legal philosophy. Most of the books on Plato, including books entitled the Republic are in academic narrative form. The author explains things. They do so by firstly translating the Greek to English and then transforming the dialogues into a narrative. Plato mostly spoke in dialogues. There is always something philosophical to learn from each dialogue. For me I just love the way Plato makes the person he is having a dialogue with feel like an utter and complete fool. Moreover the recipient has absolutely nothing further to say and simply has to concede defeat.

*In John Lennons case* he is simply saying that he doesnt want to see the real things. These real things are war, civil war, poverty, racial discrimination, famine and unequal societies. John Lennon is content with seeing shadows, on the wall. Anyone that can barricade themselves into an existence such as a mansion is not really in touch with what is taking place out there. He who feels it knows it. As such the human species are capable of creating their own realities.


*John Lennon: Watching the wheels: 1981:lyrics and video

*








> *People say I'm crazy*
> *Doing what I'm doing*
> Well, they give me all kinds of warnings
> To save me from ruin
> When I say that I'm okay, well they look at me kinda strange
> "Surely, you're not happy now, you no longer play the game"
> People say I'm lazy
> Dreaming my life away
> Well they give me all kinds of advice
> ...


 
Video source[15]
Album cover[16]

*[1]* *See FN 14 Peterson S Socrates and philosophy in the dialogues of Plato (Cambridge University Press 2011) p 222.*

*[2]**Cornford FM The Republic of Plato (Oxford University Press 1941) p 366-369.*


[3] Plato _The republic of Plato_  EditorJoweh B (Oxford University Press) 1883 214.

[4]Cornford FM The Republic of Plato(Oxford University Press 1941) p 227.

[5] See FN 1.

[6] See FN 1.

[7]See FN 1.

[8]See FN 1.

[9]Cornford FM The Republic of Plato (Oxford University Press 1941) p 366-369.

*[10]** Kahn CH Plato and the post-Socratic dialogue (Cambridge University Press 2013)  220.*

[11]Plato The republic of Plato  EditorJoweh B (Oxford University Press) 1883 214.

[12] See FN 1.

[13] See FN 1.

*[14]**See FN 1.*

*[15]**Youtube:https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uVXR2LYeFBI(Date of use 2 February 2021).*

[16] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Watchi...cover_art).jpg (Date of use 2 February 2021).

----------


## Citizen X

*Bob Marley’s ‘three little birds,’, Rick Ashley’s Together forever,’ and Aristotle’s metaphor of the acorn*

I’d like to take this opportunity to encourage you if you going through a personal challenge*. Don’t cement yourself in any set back that life has placed you in because your potential is always there*. 

Don’t give up and perhaps most importantly “don’t worry about a thing cause everything is going to be alright!!!!

*I felt dissolution this morning when I woke up.* I decided to take a walk. On the side of the road I saw an acorn. I picked it up and my usual assumption train commenced!!!




Jealous people will always make malicious and defamatory remarks comprised of gossip and severe hearsay which they will never be able to prove against you!!

So take heart my fellow South African brother and sister *“NO WEAPON FORMED AGAINST YOU WILL PROSPER!”*

*After this assumption train reached its thinking end in my mind, I feel more motivated than I felt in my life!!!!!!*

*Aristotle’s metaphor of the acorn*

Aristotle, Plato’s student, firmly believes that everything including the human being has a natural inclination towards which the human being constantly moves[1] He means that the human being is constantly striving to become what this human being is destined to become.[2] 

To this end he defines destiny as an ultimate goal or telos.[3] He argues that even when a human being is not on his or her natural path of inclination striving towards what he or she ought to be, he or she nonetheless still has the very means and the potential to become what he or she is destined to become.[4] He uses a remarkable example! He argues that if an individual is a brilliant mathematician but asleep, this person is merely a sleeping mathematician who still possesses this brilliant mathematical ability but is simply asleep and therefore not using that ability at that given period of sleep.[5]

He uses another metaphor. This is his example of a builder. A builder still has the skillset needed to build even when he/she doesn’t have the bricks to do so and when the elements are not conducive to the task of building.[6]
Aristotle argues that when being drunk, this builder will lose that building ability momentarily. 

The skillset will return when being sober. Nothing can take the skillset away from this builder![7]
This builder’s personal human development will still persist regardless of how she/he circumvent their destiny

Aristotle uses a metaphor by referring to an acorn as an example on numerous instances.  He compares the journey of an acorn to the journey of a human being.

An acorn may on the first glance appear to be just an acorn, however, to the trained eye, this acorn has the natural inclination to become what it is destined to become which is an acorn tree.[8]
Aristotle is no farmer. As such he is not providing the ideal weather and soil conditions for under which an acorn will either prosper or perish.[9]
He states: “But the raw data supplied by observation are just that under different conditions different results occur (when there is this much sunlight and rain, acorns appear; when there is more sunlight and less rain, no acorns appear; when
there is less sunlight and more rain, stunted growths appear). How is one to decide on the basis of such observations which capacity to attribute: which conditions are to be included in the content of the capacity, and which are to be seen as either enabling or preventative background conditions?”

His important point is that for a human being to reach his/her optimal potential the environment which this individual lives in is very important. Society will ultimately produce an individual who realizes his/her fullest potential simply if that environment is conducive to that individual.

Relying once again on the metaphor of the acorn, he states that even if the seedling is naturally deformed, deliberately deformed it is still nonetheless an oak tree in the making and not a deformed sampling![10]

I now modify alternatively develop Aristotle’s metaphor of the acorn to include the concept of two lovers being predestined to be with each other!!

*Anyone can develop any legal philosopher’s hypothesis! You just need to be ‘anyone,’ and I certainly am just ‘anyone!’*

Since the human being is continuously striving towards his/her destiny regardless of obstacles, so too can “two hearts,” strive over a period of time perhaps even a lifetime to be with each other when the time is right and when one or both of these lovers have reached their optimal potential.

*Bob Marley: Three little birds: 1980: Lyrics and video*



www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYi5aW1GdUU




> "Don't worry about a thing
> 'Cause every little thing gonna be all right
> Singin': "Don't worry about a thing
> 'Cause every little thing gonna be all right!"
> 
> *Rise up this mornin'*
> *Smile with the risin' sun*
> *Three little birds*
> *Pitch by my doorstep*
> ...


 *“Let me hear your heart beat, let me feel your heart beat, cause I can change your heart beat!”
*


“And we’ll be together and this time is forever.”

“Woman, please understand *the little child inside the man*!”

*“Romeo and Juliet never felt this way I bet!”
*

*Rick Astley: Together forever: 1988:lyrics and video*










> If there's anything you need
> All you have to do is say
> You know you satisfy everything in me
> We shouldn't waste a single day
> 
> *So don't stop me falling*
> *Its destiny calling*
> *A power I just can't deny*
> *It's never changing*
> ...


 
Album cover three little birds[11]

Video source[12]
Album cover together forever[13]
Video source[14]
Steoscope[15]

[1] Makin Steven _Aristotle methapysics book_ (CLARENDON PRESS · OXFORD
2006) P xxix.

[2] See FN 1.

[3] See FN 1.

[4] See FN1.

[5] See FN1

[6] Makin Steven Aristotle methapysics book (CLARENDON PRESS • OXFORD
2006) P 101.

[7] Makin Steven Aristotle methapysics book (CLARENDON PRESS • OXFORD
2006) P 101.

[8] Makin Steven Aristotle methapysics book (CLARENDON PRESS • OXFORD
2006) P 104.

[9] Makin Steven Aristotle methapysics book (CLARENDON PRESS • OXFORD
2006) P 104.


[10] Makin Steven Aristotle methapysics book (CLARENDON PRESS • OXFORD
2006) P 117.

[11] Wikipedia https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three_Little_Birds (Date of use 19 February 2021).

[12] Youtube:
www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYi5aW1GdUU (Date of use 19 February 2021).

[13] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:R...revercover.jpg (Date of use 19 February 2021).

[14] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPYZpwSpKmA (Date of use 19 February 2021).

[15] https://www.google.com/search?q=steo...F5_-KUmw2x16GM

----------


## tec0

Not an old song but if anything it speaks volumes. Not sure if i posted this before but if i did so be it. 

 :Rockon: 







> *Lyrics
> *
> 
> It's hard to say, that I'm back on a straight line
> You see my path is in fact just a fault line
> It's in my blood, it's in my lungs and it won't die
> I fight these words, I bite my tongue so I don't lie
> 
> Though it's me to blame
> ...

----------

Citizen X (22-Feb-21)

----------


## Citizen X

> Not an old song but if anything it speaks volumes. Not sure if i posted this before but if i did so be it.


Very good morning to you Tec0 my brethren,

Please feel free to post anything you want to post on this thread! "I'm easy like a Sunday morning!"

_In fact, might I suggest that you officially take over this thread?

 I’m certain that DaveA can change everything to your name? 

 You will then have “carte blanche,” to post anything you deem appropriate!
_
Tec0, I’m not looking for fame and fortune, neither do I take credit for anything in life! 

I take credit only for one fact namely that I am a human being and not an animal!

*I have a few more intended posts to this thread.* Let me explain. 

Since my second love, a LLM in Legal Philosophy cannot be attained due to financial reasons; I’ve already discarded it to the rubbish bin of life and moved on.

 I now have new ambition for earning a living which is yet to be realized. I assure you though, my brethren, that my new ambition will be realized just  as clear as night follows day! The writing is on the wall so to speak.

I'm on a sabbatical. Thus far I'm exceeding my daily learning outcomes.

*My POINT:* I love being philosophical and really love writing anything relevant to legal philosophy. Since I can’t do a masters in legal philosophy, I will have posted several ‘articles,’ associated with a song.

I’ve been thinking a lot about John Locke lately. It’s all about an important pronoun *“WE.”
*
I will reconcile John Locke’s social contract, and his specific ‘state of nature,’ with  “We Are the World" by the super group USA for Africa in the eighties.

_I will have done what no other writer has thus thought about! That is to amplify the legal philosopher's original works with old school songs._

I’m busy with my 4th reread of “two treatises of government.” Each time I revisit the original works of a legal philosophy I learn something new.

Anyway, on a _FICTIONAL account_, I've created a character called Captain X. Captain X is in love with a phenomeenal   woman. He is currently reworking his life.

 He has an appointment with Dr Suzanne Reid, Star fleet Management’s group doctor.

 He has been ordered to take a HIV test.

 He knows it’s negative as they made him take a test in June 2019, it came back negative!

 That said, the narrative to come between the aforementioned fictional characters in due course speaks volumes.

_Please excuse “typographical,” errors herein!!!_ I don’t know why, but spell checker, seems to underline certain words and place it in bold. I’m certain I got the spelling correct. I’ll check later as time permits. Spellchecker shouldn't just underline an incorrectly spelled word???Go figure

Act 3 scene 5

KING HENRY 
_We are in God’s hand, brother, not in theirs._


*Captain X's  log early February 2021.*

King Henry V Act 4 Scene 3

Captain X, on parallel Earth. This parallel planet is an exact replica of Earth. Mutants have emerged and taken over this planet. Humans here are in the minority. is trying in earnest to inform a mutant by the name of Adooomoni, that he Captain X, has the very same inner directed strength as King Henry V just before the battle at Agincourt! This mutant on Parallel  Earth is trying to defame Captain X in both the criminal courts and civil court!This is in letter and spirit of course and never in actual conduct. 

A gentleman always demonstrates emotional maturity and self-control. I wouldn’t want dale Carnegie to fail me on “winning friends and influencing people” after all! :Stick Out Tongue: 

Captain X, though genuinely otherwise engaged, is equal to the task, and so far this mutant is failing dismally

*Though outnumbered and otherwise engaged,* he is willing to engage in a legal battle. To challenge this mutant in a manner fully respectful of the law.


He tries to express the following, in contemporary terms, to this mutant who looks worse than bebop, weighs more than Beebop and nothing can be more painful than to hear him speak. Absolutely nothing!!!! he is not human after-all. He is a mutant.




> WESTMORELAND *O, that we now had here*
> *But one ten thousand of those men in England*
> *That do no work today.*





> *KING HENRY*
> What’s he that wishes so?
> My cousin Westmoreland? No, my fair cousin.
> If we are marked to die, we are enough
> To do our country loss; and if to live,
> The fewer men, the greater share of honor.
> God’s will, I pray thee wish not one man more.
> By Jove, I am not covetous for gold,
> Nor care I who doth feed upon my cost;
> ...


*Beebop picture[1]*

[1] https://www.google.com/search?q=beeb...sct8Gntg:16139

----------


## Citizen X

> *The Power Of Love: Huey Lewis and the news:1985: Lyrics and video
> **
> "The power of love is a curious thing
> Make a one man weep, make another man sing
> Change a hawk to a little white dove
> More than a feeling that's the power of love*
> *Tougher than diamonds, rich like cream
> Stronger and harder than a bad girl's dream
> Make a bad one good make a wrong one right
> ...





Salve, _MEDICUS PHAENOMENON ANGLICUS CERASUS_ :Wave: 


De potenti caritatis virtute. PLANS NIHIL MIHI RELIQUI!
Tu quaeris, adhuc verus amor????
Fer me ad cor tuum,
Ego commovebo caelum et terram quod proposuerim vobis perpetim


The rendition by this YouTube subscriber really does it for me! I fondly remember the “back to the Future,” movies. 

Huey Lewis was really big in my life as at this time in the 80’s

It is prudent, to interpose and mention that the legal philosopher Plato says a great many things about love! :Detective: 

 This is what caught my eye in Symposium.




> But here [in Athens] there are much finer customs than elsewhere; yet just as I said, they are not easy to understand. *Let one just reflect that it is said to be a finer thing to love openly than in secret; and particularly to love the noblest and best, even if they are uglier than others; and again, that everyone enthusiastically encourages the lover, and not as if he were doing anything shameful; and if a lover makes a successful capture, it is thought to be fine, and if he  fails, shameful; and that, for making an attempt at seizure, the law grants the lover the opportunity to be praised for doing amazing deeds*. If one dared to do any of these deeds in pursuing and wishing to accomplish anything else whatsoever except this, one would reap the greatest reproaches leveled against philosophy. For if, in wanting to take money from someone, or to take a governmental office, or any other position of power, one were willing to act just as lovers do toward their beloved making all sorts of supplications and beseechings in their requests, swearing oaths, sleeping at the doors of their beloveds, and being willing to perform acts of slavishness that not one slave would—he would be checked from acting so by his enemies as much as by his friends, the former reproaching him for his flatteries and servilities, the latter admonishing him and feeling ashamed on his behalf.


[1]

[1] _Plato Plato’s symposium_ Translator: Benardere S ( University of Chicago Press 1993) _ P_ 12.




Video source[1]

[1] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GM-J8OBgS2s (date of use 22 February 2021)



[1] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GM-J8OBgS2s (date of use 22 February 2021)

----------


## Citizen X

> *Bob Marleys three little birds,, Rick Ashleys Together forever, and Aristotles metaphor of the acorn*
> 
> Id like to take this opportunity to encourage you if you going through a personal challenge*. Dont cement yourself in any set back that life has placed you in because your potential is always there*. 
> 
> Dont give up and perhaps most importantly dont worry about a thing cause everything is going to be alright!!!!
> 
> *I felt dissolution this morning when I woke up.* I decided to take a walk. On the side of the road I saw an acorn. I picked it up and my usual assumption train commenced!!!
> 
> 
> ...


*Important Foreword to this post
*
*This post was midwifed by by numerous unrelated events in my life.*  * Ironic how a mere acorn can ignite so much thought. Isnt it ironic? Yeah I really do think!
*
*Captain Xs log Stardate 22 February 2021 5:00 AM or thereabout
*
*Important reminder for the day???
*
I misspelt phenomenal, I for some reason I spelt it as  PHENOMEENAL*.* I will continue to deliberately misspell it in this thread!! Go figure!

 Its just gone 5:00AM. Shortly thereafter I become philosophical. This is highly unusual for me at this time of the morning as I reserve my evenings for reading original philosophical texts of the various legal philosophers.

I picked up an acorn on the side of the road. Held it in the palm of my hand and stared at it for about 30 minutes! My first thought was this little acorn just wants to be what it ought to be. It ought to be an oak tree. I immediately remember Aristotles metaphor of the acorn.
Passersby got the impression that I was negotiating my way around a complex arithmetic calculation. If they only knew! Philosophy is actually the root of both logic and mathematics. The very first university started by the legal philosopher Plato had a huge sign at its entrance. Let no one who is ignorant of Geometry enter here! By my own admission mathematics was never my thing. I took to logic and philosophy however like a fish takes to water.
This is an extension of all my thoughts on that faithful morning.'

A caricature happened upon me. An _ARGUMENTUM AD LOGICAM.
_ 
 The shortest distance between two places is not a straight line but rather a parabola.

In mathematics, a parabola is a plane curve which is mirror-symmetrical and is approximately U-shaped. It fits several superficially different mathematical descriptions, which can all be proved to define exactly the same curves.
I suppose I'm taking a parabola in life and not the straight line.

Being eccentric at the best of times, I just stood there staring and thinking! My thought process could not be interrupted!

I tried my best to avoid the cartoonist stereotype of an eccentric character standing there and doing something nonsensical. Upon reflection this thought process was not only essential but rather quite vital. The quintessential thoughts of that day I suppose.

*In the hurricane room of my mind I picture "two giant oaks," for some reason. Didnt know why then, I certainly know why now!
*
The crux? The past is actually a direct result of numerous unrelated and random occurrences.  It would be remiss of me to say that all these previous past events that yielded positive outcomes was easy to accept, and not make mention that the painful past occurrences which brought this exact moment to pass were easy to accept.
My point?
I was definitely on to something! So as silly as I might have appeared I just stood there staring. I was angry at myself for not having a notebook and a pen.

My flamboyant mistress _Uris Philosophia_ calls me  moron,  a dozen times a day. Now I know why!

The following is  from some novel I read but sincerely cant remember which:

" A fox creeping up on the chicken run will ignore the rabbits in the woods. Similarly I could ignore passersby because I was on to something relevant to the future which Im currently creating for myself. Just like an author, Im in the process of writing my future out!

I was not frustratingly in the dark of what I was conceiving right there and right then on this sidewalk.

As mentioned the list of events that midwifed this precise moment is very long indeed!

In 1991 I was in matric. Lets just say, the school let us out early that day!

My friend at the time SJ and I went to sit in a junkyard. We asked the caretaker of that junkyard for permission.
I vividly recall that the junkyard caretaker had this huge metal covering of a drain before him. He also had a pick and various huge rocks and bricks. He was tring in earnest to break this metal drain cover.
I asked him what he was doing. He replied

 The scrapyard wont take this drain as it is, its got the government stamp on it. If I break it to pieces at least I can buy one Black Label Beer, one pack of Stuyvesant and a loaf of bread. Ill get about R10 for it.

Far be it for me a school boy child to tell him that it was wrong. Besides it was none of my business.
Out of  the corner of my eye some glittering reddish packet caught my eye. It was a crumpled up gift wrapped package. I hurried to get it. I was excited! It may contain something valuable!
I could sell it for about R5. I hoped. I was very disappointed when I tore open this package. It contained 3 books. 1: Plato: The Book of Republic, 2: Emmanuel Kant: Ethics and the third was just Aristotle.
I tried to sell them to the junkyard caretaker for R5.
He said  WHAT?? Thats just garbage!

I flipped to random pages of Aristotle, and there was what I thought was a famous guide on how to properly farm acorns. Damn I thought!

In 1997 I was going through a very turbulent time. For reasons that I cant explain I found myself reading Aristotle. I finally understood the metaphor of the acorn. Little did I know at that time, that I would go to law school and in my final year of law school in a module called Legal Philosophy, this very acorn would find significant reference. My basic understanding of the metaphor at that stage was simply that everything in life has a nature and that everything in life including human being is simply trying his/her best to become what he/she is meant to be in life. There will be obstacles!! The acorn has many obstacles such as the need for fertile soil, rain, sunlight etc. Nonetheless it only wants to be just an oak tree and nothing more!

If the acorn could speak, it would say " I'm only trying my best to be what I'm meant to be. I'm meant to be an oak tree and not a jacaranda tree. If after all the obstacles I overcome i still end up a jacaranda tree, i will be utterly miserable!"


*Ali Campbell: You could meet somebody: 1995: Lyrics and video*




[] You could meet somebody, you never know
From brief encounters habits grow
*Into giant oaks that hide the sun*
Life in the shadows ain't no funIt's easy getting up there
Never think of coming down
Not hard to say "I want you"
When you're floating on a cloud
But you know that lonely feeling
When nothing's going right
'Cause it's only the beginning
Of a cold and sleepless night. You could meet somebody, you never know
From brief encounters habits grow
Into giant oaks that hide the sun
Your only chance is to turn and run
photo
It's harder getting up there
And it's painful coming down
And now you can't see clearly
Beneath the thunder cloud
And the loneliness gets longer
When nothing's going right
And things ain't getting any better
With another sleepless night.  You could meet somebody, you never know
*From brief encounters habits grow*
*Into giant oaks that hide the sun*
*Your only chance is to turn and run.*

[/QUOTE]

 Video source[1]

[1] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTyW1biTuTM (date of use 22 February 2021).

----------


## Citizen X

> Very good morning to you Tec0 my brethren,
> 
> Please feel free to post anything you want to post on this thread! "I'm easy like a Sunday morning!"
> 
> _In fact, might I suggest that you officially take over this thread?
> 
>  Im certain that DaveA can change everything to your name? 
> 
>  You will then have carte blanche, to post anything you deem appropriate!
> ...



The difference between good and bad, right and wrong and the greater good almost always influences my final decision. Consider me influenced appropriately at present!

I choose to be "ridiculous," and remain a friend! :Stick Out Tongue:  

Wena silly :Stick Out Tongue: 

Something just crossed my feeble mind. I stand to be corrected but I think that the art of cross examination started with Socrates. Socrates was Plato's teacher.




> Socrates: Anything that wise men say, Phaedrus, is not lightly to be cast aside; we must consider whether it might be right. And what you just said, in particular, must not be dismissed.





> Phaedrus: Youre right.





> Socrates: Lets look at it this way, then





> Phaedrus: How?





> Socrates: Suppose I were trying to convince you that you should fight your enemies on horseback, and neither one of us knew what a horse is, but I happened to know this much about you, that Phaedrus believes a horse is the tame animal with the longest ears
> Phaedrus: But that would be ridiculous, Socrates.






> Socrates: Not quite yet, actually. But if I were seriously trying to convince you, having composed a speech in praise of the donkey in which I called it a horse and claimed that having such an animal is of immense value both at home and in military service, that it is good for fighting and for carrying your baggage and that it is useful for much else besides





> Phaedrus: Well, that would be totally ridiculous.





> *Socrates: Well, which is better? To be ridiculous and a friend? Or clever
> and an enemy?*





> Phaedrus: The former.





> *Socrates: And so, when a rhetorician who does not know good from bad addresses a city which knows no better and attempts to sway it, not praising a miserable donkey as if it were a horse, but bad as if it were good, and, having studied what the people believe, persuades them to do something bad instead of goodwith that as its seed, what sort of crop do you think rhetoric can harvest?*





> Phaedrus: A crop of really poor quality.





> Socrates: But could it be, my friend, *that we have mocked the art of speaking more rudely than it deserves?* For it might perhaps reply, What bizarre nonsense! Look, I am not forcing anyone to learn how to make speeches without knowing the truth; on the contrary, my advice, for what it is worth, is to take me up only after mastering the truth. But I do make this boast: even someone who knows the truth couldnt produce conviction on the basis of a systematic art without me.






> Phaedrus: Well, is that a fair reply?


[1]

[1]  Reeve C.D.C _A Plato Reader Eight essential dialogues_ (Hackett Publishing Company Inc Cambridge 2012) P 245.

----------


## Citizen X

*Rita Coolidge: All Time High: 1983: Lyrics and Video
*
*Pussy eventually killed him*!

 His pet octopus that is.

 Ian Fleming’s Octopussy is actually a short story published posthumously in 1966.

_It ends in a rather macabre manner!

_


> It was fifty yards of shallow water to the lair of the octopus in the coral cranny, and Major Smythe, screaming all the while into his mask, crawling mostly on his knees, somehow made it. As he came to the last approach and the water became deeper, he had to get to his feet, and the pain
> made him jiggle to and fro, as if he were a puppet manipulated by strings. Then he was there, and with a supreme effort of will, he held himself steady as he dipped his head down to let some water into his mask and clear the mist of his screams from the glass. Then, blood pouring from his bitten lower lip, he bent carefully down to look into Octopussy's house. Yes! The brown mass was still there. It was stirring excitedly. Why? Major Smythe saw the dark strings of his blood curling lazily down through the water. Of course! The darling was tasting his blood. A shaft of pain hit Major Smythe and sent him reeling. He heard himself babbling deliriously into his mask. Pull yourself together, Dexter, old boy! You've got to give Pussy her lunch! He steadied himself, and holding the spear well down the shaft, lowered the fish down toward the writhing hole. *Would Pussy take the bait*? The poisonous bait that was killing Major Smythe but to which an octopus might be immune? If only Bengry could be here to watch! Three tentacles, weaving excitedly, came out of the hole and wavered around the scorpionfish. Now there was a gray mist in front of Major Smythe's eyes. He recognized it as the edge of unconsciousness and feebly shook his head to clear it. And then the tentacles leaped! But not at the fish! At Major Smythe's hand and arm. Major Smythe's torn mouth stretched in a grimace of pleasure. *Now he and Pussy had shaken hands!*
> How exciting! How truly wonderful! But then the octopus, quietly, relentlessly pulled downward, and terrible realization came to Major Smythe. He summoned his dregs of strength and plunged his spear down. The only effect was to push the scorpionfish into the mass of the octopus and offer more arm to the octopus. The tentacles snaked upward and pulled more relentlessly. Too late, Major Smythe scrabbled away his mask. One bottled scream burst out across the empty bay, then his head went under and down, and there was an explosion of bubbles to the surface. Then Major Smythe's legs came up and the small waves washed his body to and fro while the octopus explored his right hand with its buccal orifice and took a first tentative bite at a finger with its beaklike jaws. The body was found by two young Jamaicans spinning for needlefish from a canoe. They speared the octopus with Major Smythe's spear, killed it in the traditional fashion by turning it inside out and biting its head off, and brought the three corpses home. They turned Major Smythe's body over to the police, and had the scorpionfish and the seacat for supper.
> *The local correspondent of the Daily Gleaner reported that Major Smythe had been killed by an octopus, but the paper translated this into "found drowned" so as not to frighten away the tourists.*
> *Later, in London, James Bond, privately assuming "suicide," wrote the same verdict of "found drowned,"*
> *together with the date, on the last page and closed the bulky file.*


This is the link for the novel in PDF format:

https://www.fadedpage.com/showbook.php?pid=20190516

Whatever is written is subject to interpretation of the receiver of that form of communication. I’m not certain of how many people on the planet picked this specific thing up about “propaganda,” but here goes.
During the cold war writers and movie makers from both sides would use characters in books and movies to poke fun at the other side. Whilst I always enjoyed the Bond franchise and always will I think that the term “SPECTER,” was deliberately used by Ian Fleming to emotionally hurt the Soviets. This is why.
In the Communist manifest to  Karl Marx averred that communism is a “ spectre” that this haunting the world. 

The sentiment would have and probably does still hurt _bona fide_  communist especially the ideological bedfellows.

“Bond thought, I will see if an association of words does something to him. He said,‘When I came to the table I saw a spectre.’ He said the word casually, with no hint at *double meaning.”
*
Here's the link. See four yourself. It's on page 102.

https://www.fadedpage.com/showbook.php?pid=20191233

*So it had a triple meaning not actually a double meaning .Firstly a spectre is a ghost, secondly it is the acronym for this criminal organization that Flemming thought up and perhaps most importantly it is a sacred word to bona fide communists.
*
*Can you see the problem with written communication? Barriers to communication further compound matters.*
With the benefit of retrospect the mess of the cold war evolved and intensified because of sometimes seemingly innocent statements. The West would say “We got this weapon and you don’t,” the Soviets would say,” we got this weapon and you don’t,”and so it intensified.

Fake news and *two love letters*:

  Ian Fleming is often credited with the “ Captain William Martin,’ debacle. During the Second World War the British were planning an invasion of Sicily. They created a fictitious person using a real corpse. A fictitious girlfriend Pam  was created. This would be placed in one of the pockets of the corpse. Upon being found the Nazis counter intelligence examined this body carefully. The two love letters from Pam was one of the things that convinced them to act towards their very own detriment. The Invasion was to come through Silly but the atrocious and monstrous fascist dictator Hitler held the authenticity of the corpse in high regard and ordered that Greece, Corsica and Sardinia must be protected.
Thunderball, the novel, is the best in my opinion simply because it was not written by Flemming exclusively and was meant to be a screen play. I highly recommend this novel.


 I’m really into the Bond Franchise. I’m certain many fans are rereading the novels and watching the movies for the umpteenth time, in advance of “No time to die.”









> [Verse 1]
> All I wanted was a sweet distraction for an hour or two
> Had no intention to do the things we've done
> Funny how it always goes with love
> When you don't look, you find
> But then we're two of a kind, we move as one
> 
> [Chorus]
> We're an all time high
> ...






Extract source[1]
Album cover[2]
Video source[3]
P.S The novel was published by Jonathan Cape in 1966 however the ebook was published by Al Haines & the online Distributed Proofreaders Canada 2020.

Flemming I Octopussy (Al Haines & the online Distributed Proofreaders Canada 2020)P 45-46.

[1] Flemming I _Octopussy_ (Al Haines & the online Distributed Proofreaders Canada 2020) P 45-46.

[2] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/All_Time_High (Date of use 24 February 2021).

[3] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFurkDf6WXg (Date of use 24 February 2021).

----------


## Citizen X

*The following is a work of fiction*

Captain X’s log present day

*Urgent and abrupt meeting with Dr Suzanne Reid
*

Captain X barges into Dr Suzanne Reid’s office

“Reid I need to see you.”

“It’s Dr Reid to you Captain X. I earned that prefix.”


“It’s not a prefix”

“What???”

“You were part of the team that placed me on a sabbatical to improve my writing skills for reports to you”

“So??”

“Dr Reid you don’t understand your prefixes and suffixes!”

“Captain X “Dr,” is a prefix since it precedes my name. Got anything to say to that?”

“I certainly do Dr Reid. Dr Reid we can change the meaning of a word by putting something before or after the root. The core of a word is called the root. What comes before the root is called the prefix and what comes after the root is called the suffix.
For instance the root word is “joy,” add a prefix before it such as “en,” and you get “enjoy.”
Add a suffix “ment,” after the root “enjoy,” and you get “enjoyment.” “

“You quite a mouthful! What on Earth do you want? I’m pretty certain that the date for your HIV blood works will only reach me in about two weeks. Oh, you worried about your results?”

“Hell no. I had a test in June 2019 and it came back negative. I’ve abstained since then so I know it will be negative.
Something is disturbing me very much though and I want to run it by you.”

“Okay”

“*On 14 August 2020 at about 3:20,* I got the oddest feeling that a group of people sitting on the side of the road were talking to me indirectly!”

“Explain”

“I was standing on the side of the road looking hoberish. I leaned against a street light and was posturing, my right foot over my left.”

“And”

“One of the persons in this group said “ We can enter into a social contract among ourselves.” She then said let’s do something different. She took out her phone and played Elton John and Kiki Dee’s “Don’t go breaking my heart.” She then spoke about the movie Dirty Dancing released in 1987 which stared Jennifer Grey as Frances "Baby" Patrick Swayze as Johnny Castle. She went on to say that a new version of Dirty Dancing was in the making with Jennifer Grey reprising her role as “baby.” “

“Okay. Okay. Hang on. I told you when such things occur to first apply Aristotle’s test and if after the test it still is so, then in actual fact it is so. Did you apply Aristotle’s realism?”

“I did indeed! If uncertain about anything one see simply ask “ Does that thing exist independently of the person who is examining  it. I was independent of this group of people. They were standing on the side of the road. They existed! I then just used the techniques we use in assessing circumstantial evidence to arrive at my conclusion. To assess circumstantial evidence one needs the ability to think logically. The locus classicus is S V BLOM.” 

“Captain X I agree with you based upon your reasoning I would have been very flattered. Why aren’t you?”

“Dr Reid my instructions are implicit “ Those who humble themselves will be exalted and those who exalt themselves will be humbled.” *I’m trying in earnest to be really humble here.* Besides *HE* assured me time and time again that regardless of how I drift more and more into the “lowly and despised,” HE will make “all things work together for the good of me.” HE went on further to say that the Apostle Paul addressed the Corinthians on just that. He said, “ Brothers think of what you were before you were called. Not many of you were of noble birth. Not many of you were wise. Not many of you were strong. Not many of you were influencial.
*YET, GOD CHOSE* the foolish things of this world to shame the wise, HE chose the weak things of this world to shame the strong. He CHOSE the lowly and despised things of this world.”
 HE wants me to be truly obedient, humble and dedicated to the task at hand namely my sabbatical and actually nothing else.”

“Want to push your plans ahead?”

No. I’m not ready! I still have a long way to go. This is why June was set as the month which I must be au fait with all matters regarding the English curriculum. You know I can’t have a criminal record? Believe or not but a mutant I encountered was hell bent on me getting just that! He failed though. Charges have been withdrawn.”

“There are other reasons you want to go isn’t there?”

“Indeed! I want to do something I’m passionate about while having extraordinary adventure. I will be disciplined enough though to dedicate at least two hours per day to writing.
 You are aware that I received hate mail and death threats via email regarding TORPS. I’m not done writing.  I will improve TORPS and move to my next work “ The illusion of freedom in a Constitutional Democracy.” Thus far I took all your advice. You said I need to remain as stimuli free as humanly possible for this to work. You said that visiting the Critical Legal Studies Movement’s “false Consciousness,” will by necessity also have to include a very decent examination of propaganda. You said that knowingly or unknowingly television will have propaganda in it and that I must be able to identify it easily.”

“Indeed! I’m impressed!”

“Well you not her so that endearment means absolutely nothing to me.

Dr Reid, what I write is very controversial; Pre 1994 it would have definitely invited the bullet of an assassin.
See what you done? Now I’m thinking about her.”
Please play the video “don’t go breaking my heart for me.”

----------


## Citizen X

> *The princess of pop: Kylie Minogue:I should be so lucky:1988*



Girl-girl, is an attitude. It doesnt depend on how a lady looks or doesnt look whatsoever. It has everything to do with certain mannerisms. For instance: when a lady put a hand on her hip, her facial expression and other such girl-girl, mannerism for the lack of a better platitude. Its embracing a traditional feminine style whilst still having full freedom of choice into contemporary styles.
Kylie Minogue embraced Girly-Girl. 
In this video the intended sexual innuendo by the producers is palpable. Kylie only shows a knee, for a second or so!

----------


## Citizen X

*Wham: I’m your man:1985: Lyrics and Video
*

Salve, _MEDICUS PHAENOMENON ANGLICUS CERASUS,
_
Voca me bonum. Voca me malum. Voca me quod vis, ut infans. Sed scio qui sis tristis. Et scio Faciam ut beatus. Ut nunquam in unum et habebant. Puer ego sum vir vester









> Call me good
> Call me bad
> Call me anything you want to baby
> But I know that you're sad
> And I know I'll make you happy
> With the one thing that you never had
> 
> Baby, I'm your man (don't you know that?)
> Baby, I'm your man
> ...


Album cover[1]
Video source[2]



[1] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:I%27m_Your_Man.jpg (date of use 25 February 2021).

[2] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6W0d9xMhZbo

----------


## Citizen X

*Eagles: Hotel California: 1976: Lyrics and Video
*
First and foremost, there comes a time when we heed a certain call. 

A fan such as myself will always remain just that a fan. Celebrities are celebrities and fans are fans. Even Aristotle would say that this is true telos!

  I'm just the fan here and that's all that I actually want. Being just the fan makes me very happy!(Damn I just got a thought. Smokey Robinson's "Being with you," and the present participle of "Being." The difference between "been and "being," and how I ought to explain it in easy to understand terms)

History has shown us that certain fans are delusional and psychotic. Ill give an example from music history. On or about 1992 I bought a video cassette about John Lennon from Look and Listen.  John and Yoko are having breakfast. Toast and coffee.  I dont remain the entire narrative word for word but it went something like this:

A fan breaches their mansion. John is extremely calm. He listens to what this fan has to say. The fan says something along the lines of  You wrote Lucy in the Sky with diamonds especially for me. John replies  No I wrote it for my son Sean. But hey, you must be hungry. We having toast and coffee. Would you like to join us? 

That particular fan was definitely connecting very separate dots with invisible lines. He was clearly psychotic!

All that said, in the spirit of effective and unusual interpersonal communication, a distinguished ladys plea never falls on deaf ears.

 Besides I admire all uptown girls, as Im just a downtown, backstreet guy. 

Im the harmless and benevolent fan!









> Verse 1: Don Henley]
> On a dark desert highway
> Cool wind in my hair
> Warm smell of colitas
> Rising up through the air
> Up ahead in the distance
> I saw a shimmering light
> My head grew heavy and my sight grew dim
> I had to stop for the night
> ...


Album cover[1]
Video source[2]



[1] Wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hotel_California (date of use 26 February 2021).

[2] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqPtz5qN7HM(Date of use 26 February 2021).

----------


## Citizen X

*John Lennon’s Imagine and John Rawl's thought experiments
*
I never saw this one coming! I had some productive philosophical thoughts this morning. There is a correlation between John Lennon’s “Imagine,” and John Rawl's thought experiments. In legal philosophy a thought experiment is one of the many tools in the philosopher’s tool box. It is a very important tool to assist in proving a hypothesis.

 Different legal philosophers employ different thought experiments.

I can’t do justice to John Raw'ls “Theory of Justice,” right now. _Pun intended_.

I have however identified the title. It will be John Lennon’s Imagine and John Rawl's thought experiments.

In brief, John Rawl's endorses social welfare liberalism.

Imagine that. Two Johns.  John Lennon and John Rawls.

“The power of philosophy swifts through my head. Light like a feather. Heavy as lead.” Bob Marley

*John Lennon: Imagine: 1975:Lyrics and Video

*



Imagine there's no heaven
It's easy if you try
No hell below us
Above us only sky
Imagine all the people
Living for today..

Imagine there's no country
It isn't hard to do
Nothing to kill or die for
And no religion, too
Imagine all the people
Living life in peace... You...

You may say I'm a dreamer
But I'm not the only one
I hope someday you'll join us
And the world will be as one

Imagine no possessions
I wonder if you can
No need for greed or hunger
A brotherhood of man
Imagine all the people
Sharing all the world... You...

You may say I'm a dreamer
But I'm not the only one
I hope someday you'll join us
And the world will live as one

Album cover[1]
Video source[2]


[1]Wikipedia.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Imagin...n_Lennon_song) (date of use 26 February 2021).

[2] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkgkThdzX-8 (date of use 26 February 2021).

----------


## Citizen X

> *John Lennons Imagine and John Rawl's thought experiments
> *
> I never saw this one coming! I had some productive philosophical thoughts this morning. There is a correlation between John Lennons Imagine, and John Rawl's thought experiments. In legal philosophy a thought experiment is one of the many tools in the philosophers tool box. It is a very important tool to assist in proving a hypothesis.
> 
>  Different legal philosophers employ different thought experiments.
> 
> I cant do justice to John Raw'ls Theory of Justice, right now. _Pun intended_.
> 
> I have however identified the title. It will be John Lennons Imagine and John Rawl's thought experiments.
> ...


*Captain Xs log star date 27 February 2021*

The foregoing requires a word of explanation. God willing its the last such clarification.

There  I was. Standing on the side of the road and looking as hobby like, as ever. 

Suddenly I see two individuals whom I have profound respect for. They extremely distinguished and reputable. I inched closure intending* to steal with my ears*. 

I took the cotton wool out of my ears and shoved it into my mouth.

One of them in conversation mentioned imagine.

 It ignited my assumption train of thought. 

To be perfectly honest this assumption train of thought is not strength. It is in actual fact a very huge weakness! More than I can impress upon you.

I immediately thought about John Lennons "imagine," John Rawl's original position, John Locke and Thomas Hobbe's state of nature.

I imagined myself improving something called TORPS by saying:

 Both John Locke and Thomas Hobbes urge us to take part in a thought experiment. They ask us to think away the concept of government as we know it. *Imagine theres no country, its easy if you try.

*
I said to myself. I really respect these two individuals on the side of the road. I look up to them. They part of my chosen role models. *I want to ride with them, in letter and spirit and conduct. Not in terms of where we live or what we do but strictly and only in letter and spirit*

This too ignited even further train of thought. I thought about a Native American. 

I recalled that they said he wasnt good enough to be buried in Boot hill.  Boot hill, is a burial ground for murderers and robbers.  

But Old Joe, was an Indian and therefore classified as not being worthy to be buried in Boot Hill. The entire town objected to "Old Joe's," burial.

Two lowly and despised, characters happen by. 

They see this injustice and they decide to ride the hearse. 

They call it riding hearse by shotgun. Chris and Vin. Chris takes the wagon's reins. Vin is seated next to him brandishing a shot gun. The entire town congregates around them in anticipation.

An onlooker Chico is very impressed by their conduct. 

He looks up to them. He wants to literally ride with them. Chris shows utter contempt for Chico, not because he doesnt respect him but because he doesnt want a young person to ride, with them possibly to their very own deaths! They "old school," and they going on a "blaze of glory," for the greater good 

This is how that went down:

Chris: Oh, hell! lf that is all that is holding things up, Ill drive the rig.

Vin: Can l borrow that scatter-gun?

And they give Old Joe a dignified burial.

Chico is so impressed he want to really ride, with them. Now he wants to physically ride with them unlike me.

 I'm just looking at letter and spirit and conduct. As such I import some of their words and phrases.


This is how that goes:
 Chico goes to Chris's hotel.

Chico: The word is out youre looking for men.

Pointing to his gun Chris says:

Chris: That is right. Men who are good with that.

Chico: lm good with it.

Vin: Fast?

Chico: Try me.

In order to mock and humiliate Chico, Chris says:

Chris:l aim to. Step in closer!

Now, hold your hands like that.

Now, clap.
Faster.
Now, as fast as you can.

Chris is able to draw his gun and position it between Chicos fast clapping hands!

Chris concludes by telling Chico: 

"You are very young and very proud. The graveyards are full of boys
who were very young and very proud!

Chico feels humiliated and very embarrassed and just leaves.

Later Chico gets very drunk and goes to the saloon where he knows Chris is to challenge him.

This is  how that goes:

Chico confronts Chris in the saloon.

Chico: " You.-Ive  been looking for you! Clap hands, he says. Clap your hands, and let us see how fast you are. Clap hands!"

A man comes to him *cos he respects him, cos hed be proud to work with him. He makes me look like two cents with some damned kids game!*

Bartender: Hey, kid, that is enough of that!

Chico draws his gun and points it at Chris

And no games, huh? No clapping hands - none of that stuff! Just draw. Come on. Come on, draw!

Chris is cool, calm and collected. He knows that Chico is very drunk. 

Chico takes aim at Chris. He fires. He misses and passes out.

Chris: (To the bartender) *Let him sleep it off. When he wakes up, let him have his gun back. And give him a drink.*

*Eventually Chico  does indeed win the respect of Chris. He becomes the seventh and last member of the Magnificent seven!*

On Parallel Planet Earth.

A mutant was instrumental in getting criminal charges filed against me knowing that it would jeopardize my entire plans!!!

I too became angry!

So I made a post or two to this very specific mutant residing on another fictitious parrallel planet Earth in my close physical vicinity.

Incidentally good prevailed against evil. It always does!

All my chosen role models are certainly not mutants as they are on Planet Earth and are humane and human.

----------


## Citizen X

*Captain X’s Log star date 28 February 2021         

*

There is a nexus alternatively a causal connection between Nelly’s Dilemma, Madonna’s “Crazy for you,”: and The Staple Sister’s “Let’s do it again.”'



Nexus alternatively causal connection are important terms in the field of law! It is applied in various fields including but not limited to criminal law and the law of delict.



In brief, the basic question is what are the relevant criteria in law for deciding whether one action or event has caused another event?



To take it further we use _sine qua non_. 

This is also known as the “but for,” test. It simply means “without which not.”

The court asks a simple question: What would have happened had it not been for the perpetrator’s prohibited conduct.


*Nelly: Dilemma: 2002:Lyrics and video


*







> I love you
> 
> And I need you
> Nelly I love you
> I do need you
> No matter what I do
> All I think about is you
> Even when I'm with my boo
> Boy, you know I'm crazy over you
> ...


 




*Madonna: Crazy for you:1985:Lyrics and video*









> Swaying room as the music starts
> 
> Strangers making the most of the dark
> Two by two their bodies become one
> I see you through the smokey air
> Can't you feel the weight of my stare
> You're so close but still a world away
> What I'm dying to say, is that
> I'm crazy for you
> ...





*Staple Sisters Let’s do it again?1975:Lyrics and Video




*


> Do it again, do it (do it)
> 
> Let's do it again (do it)
> Mmm (do it again, do it again)
> Gonna do it again (do it)
> Do it, do it
> Let's do it again (do it)
> Do it again
> Sometimes the rain
> ...


*
*


Album cover 1 source[1]
Video 1 source[2]
Album cover 2[3]
Video source 2[4]
Video source 3[5]

 [1] Wikipedia: By Source, Fair use, https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?curid=245089 (date of use 28 February 2021).

[2] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WYHDfJDPDc(date of use 28 February 2021).

[3] Wikipedia: By Source, Fair use, https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?curid=55692121 (date of use 28 February 2021).

[4] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHutZXREZ0E((date of use 28 February 2021).

[5]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIS4P8xbPtg

----------


## Citizen X

*Captain Xs log star date 27 and 28 February 2021.*

Love is a good thing and its imperative that we continue to build good relationships with those in our lives.

 I thoroughly enjoy being in the company of my Muze _Septum Nulla Duo_.  I was serenaded with a deluge of thoughts all about songs.

I heard many lovely songs. This, however, is what came to my mind in musical fanaticism. Its all about the glory of love:


Nelly: Dilemma,The Staple Sisters: Lets do it againChicago: Hard to say Im sorry.Sha-Na-Na: Those Magic ChangesBob Marley: CrisisBruce Hornsby: The way it isMaxi Priest Crazy LoveThe Love Doctor: Avant: Silhouette-Of-A-Perfect-FrameCliff Richard: SilhouetteUB40:Silhouette
*These are the songs I enjoyed:
*

Earth, Wind and Fire: After the love is gone,Prince: The most beautiful girl in the worldWhitney Houston: I will always love youMadonna: Take a bowBilly Ocean: RoseAnita baker: Missing youGregory Hynde:Sheryl Crow: Soaking up the sunGladys Knight: License to killGladys Knight: End of the Road




*Prince: The most beautiful girl in the world:1994: Lyrics and Video

*My two choices from the aforementioned is Prince: Could you be and License to kill, by Gladys Knight

This song is extremely topical especially since fans of the Bond franchise cant wait for No time to die, to debut.

Im rereading all the Ian Fleming novels.

My list in order of importance of the novels is as follows:


Thunderball,On her majesties secret service,Dr No,Casino RoyaleFrom Russia, with LoveGoldfingerYou Only Live TwiceDiamonds are forever
With On her majesties secret service I actually went to Switzerland through the eyes of Bond. I enjoyed exquisite and exotic meals .

 I felt the true love between Bond and Tracey. We have all the time in the world.

I didnt enjoy The Man with the golden gun: I thought that it was very poorly written. The movie was great. Also at the bottom of my list is Moonraker. Again the movie was excellent but not the book.

No innuendo here but this is so relevant to South Africa that it would be remiss of me not to mention it. Jeffrey Deaver, one of my favorite authors wrote Carte Blanche in 2011.  He was one of the authors commissioned to write a Bond novel. 

*It is relevant because it is set in South Africa!!!!*

And guess what???

 James Bond goes to an informal settlement in Primrose Cape Town to rescue a pure hearted man,!!!!!!!!!

 Sometimes the one who is marketed as the villain is in actual fact the victim. The true villain wants to murder this "pure-hearted man," he has a hidden agenda!

 So he reasons that because there is a perception that things are generally dangerous in informal settlements, he'll *capitalize* on this perception and not only murder this "pure-hearted," man but also his family. If this "pure-hearted man," knew of the villains intentions he would have escaped as soon as possible! He trusts the villain as the villain employs him as a factory worker. Bond is aware of this plot. He goes to this informal settlement and saves the life of this person and his family just in the nick of time!

I recall being so proud reading this novel. I wonder when theyll make a movie out of it. This is a must read for all South African Bond fans. It's set in South Africa after all. 

Here's an extract from On her majesties secret service

[QUOTE] The novel was first published in 1963 by Jonathan Cape
*I think we all know how it ends*


*I do,*James Bond said the words at ten-thirty in the morning of a crystal-clear
New Years Day in the British Consul Generals drawing-room.
And he meant them.
Tracy, who had elected to go away in a dark-grey Tyroler outfit with
the traditional dark-green trimmings and stags-horn buttons, threw her
saucy mountaineers hat with its gay chamois beard cockade into the back
seat, climbed in, and pressed the starter. The engine purred and then roared
softly as she went through the gears down the empty street. They both
waved one hand out of a window and Bond, looking back, saw Marc-Anges
cylindre whirling up into the air. There was a small flutter of answering
hands from the pavement and then they were round the corner and away.
When they found the Autobahn exit for Salzburg and Kufstein, Bond
said, Be an angel and pull in to the side, Tracy. Ive got two things to do.
She pulled in on to the grass verge. The brown grass of winter showed
through the thin snow. Bond reached for her and took her in his arms. He
kissed her tenderly. Thats the first thing, and I just wanted to say that Ill
look after you, Tracy. Will you mind being looked after?
*She held him away from her and looked at him. She smiled. Her eyes*
*were introspective. Thats what it means being Mr and Mrs, doesnt it?*
*They dont say Mrs and Mr. But you need looking after too. Lets just look*
*after each other.*
All right. But Id rather have my job than yours. Now. I simply must get
out and take down those ribbons. I cant stand looking like a coronation.
Dyou mind?
She laughed. You like being anonymous. I want everyone to cheer as
we go by. I know youre going to have this car sprayed grey or black as soon
as you get a chance. Thats all right. But nothings going to stop me wearing
you like a flag from now on. Will you sometimes feel like wearing me like a
flag?
On all holidays and feast days. Bond got out and removed the ribbons.
He looked up at the cloudless sky. The sun felt warm on his face. He said,
Do you think wed be too cold if we took the roof down?
No, lets. We can only see half the world with it up. And its a lovely
drive from here to Kitzbühel. We can always put it up again if we want to.
Bond unscrewed the two butterfly nuts and folded the canvas top back
behind the seats. He had a look up and down the Autobahn. These was
plenty of traffic. At the big Shell station on the roundabout they had just
passed, his eye was caught by a bright-red open Maserati being tanked up.
Fast job. And a typical sporty couple, a man and a woman in the driving-seat
white dust-coats and linen helmets buttoned under the chin. Big darkgreen
talc goggles that obscured most of the rest of the faces. Usual German
speedsters uniform. Too far away to see if they were good-looking enough
for the car, but the silhouette of the woman wasnt promising. Bond got in
beside Tracy and they set off again down the beautifully landscaped road.
They didnt talk much. Tracy kept at about eighty and there was windroar.
That was the trouble about open cars. Bond glanced at his watch. 11.45.
They would get to Kufstein at about one. There was a splendid Gasthaus up
the winding streets towards the great castle. Here was a tiny lane of pleasure,
full of the heart-plucking whine of zither music and the gentle melancholy
of Tyrolean yodellers. It was here that the German tourist traditionally
stopped after his days outing into cheap Austria, just outside the German
frontier, for a last giant meal of Austrian food and wine. Bond put his mouth
up close to Tracys ear and told her about it and about the other attraction at
Kufsteinthe most imaginative war memorial, for the 1914-18 war, ever
devised. Punctually at midday every day, the windows of the castle are
thrown open and a voluntary is played on the great organ inside. It can be
heard for kilometres down the valley between the giant mountain ranges for
which Kufstein provides the gateway. But we shall miss it. Its coming up
for twelve now.
Never mind, said Tracy, Ill make do with the zithers while you guzzle
your beer and schnapps. She turned in to the right-hand fork leading to the
underpass for Kufstein, and they were at once through Rosenheim and the
great white peaks were immediately ahead.
The traffic was much sparser now and there were kilometres where
theirs was the only car on the road that arrowed away between white
meadows and larch copses, towards the glittering barrier where blood had
been shed between warring armies for centuries. Bond glanced behind him.
Miles away down the great highway was a speck of red. The Maserati? They
certainly hadnt got much competitive spirit if they couldnt catch the Lancia
at eighty! No good having a car like that if you didnt drive it so as to lose
all other traffic in your mirror. Perhaps he was doing them an injustice.
Perhaps they too only wanted to motor quietly along and enjoy the day.
Ten minutes later, Tracy said, Theres a red car coming up fast behind.
Do you want me to lose him?
*No, said Bond. Let him go. Weve got all the time in the world.*
Now he could hear the rasping whine of the eight cylinders. He leaned
over to the left and jerked a laconic thumb forwards, waving the Maserati
past.
The whine changed to a shattering roar. The wind-screen of the Lancia
disappeared as if hit by a monster fist. Bond caught a glimpse of a taut,
snarling mouth under a syphilitic nose, the flash-eliminator of some
automatic gun being withdrawn, and then the red car was past and the
Lancia was going like hell off the verge across a stretch of snow and
smashing a path through a young copse. Then Bonds head crashed into the
wind-screen frame and he was out.
When he came to, a man in the khaki uniform of the Autobahn Patrol
was shaking him. The young face was stark with horror. Was ist denn
geschehen? Was ist denn geschehen?
Bond turned towards Tracy. She was lying forward with her face buried
in the ruins of the steering-wheel. Her pink handkerchief had come off and
the bell of golden hair hung down and hid her face. Bond put his arm round
her shoulders, across which the dark patches had begun to flower.
He pressed her against him. He looked up at the young man and smiled
his reassurance.
_Its all right, he said in a clear voice as if explaining something to a_
_child. Its quite all right. Shes having a rest. Well be going on soon._
_Theres no hurry. You see Bonds head sank down against hers and he_
_whispered into her hair_*you see, weve got all the time in the world.*
The young patrolman took a last scared look at he motionless couple,
hurried over to his motor cycle, picked up the hand-microphone, and began
talking urgently to the rescue headquarters.

[QUOTE]


[1]

[1] Fleming Ian _on her majesties secret service_ (Distributed Proofreaders Canada team at
http://www.pgdpcanada.net 2018)Pages 193-195.




*Prince: The most beautiful girl in the world:1994:Lyrics and video*







> [Intro]
> Could you be the most beautiful girl in the world?
> It's plain to see you're the reason that God made a girl
> 
> [Verse 1]
> When the day turns into the last day of all time
> I can say I hope you are in these arms of mine
> And when the night falls before that day I will cry
> I will cry tears of joy cuz after you all one can do is die, oh
> ...


Video source[1]





*Gladys Knight: License to kill: 1989: Lyrics and video*







> [Chorus]
> I got a licence to kill
> (To kill)
> And you know I'm going straight for your heart
> (Got a licence to kill)
> Got a licence to kill
> (To kill)
> Anyone who tries to tear us apart
> (Got a licence to kill)
> ...


[1] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFtfrd8_K9k (date of use:  1 March 2021).

----------


## Citizen X

*Narratives I express are works of fiction
*
*Captain X’s log star date 2 March 2021
*
I’ll a bizarre thing with you! I saw a really lovely lady today. In fact, I noticed her from the very first time I seen her in 2019. She reminds me very much of a really phenomenal lady. Her eyes.  
I saw her this morning on one of my many walks. I wanted to pay her a compliment. Simply to say you remind about someone. I applied simple logic to this scenario. It can’t her.

First dance: In the still of the night

I suppose that music has left an indelible mark on me. I always have many songs in my mind.

This is what came to mind this morning:


Avril  Lavigne: ComplicatedIsn’t she lovely: Stevie Wonder,And I love her: BeatlesSomething about you: New radicalsHuey Lewis: Stuck with youLionel Richie TrulyMadonna: get into the grooveAlanis Morisette:  IronicMadness: It must be loveWings: Silly little love songShadows: Cosy

From this list my choice today is :

*Cosy by the Shadows, from the album “Out of the shadows.”*

*The Shadows:Cosy:1962: Video*




By Source, Fair use, https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?curid=32228666
Album cover source[1]
Video source[2]



[1] Wikipedia: By Source, Fair use, https://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?curid=32228666 (date of use 2 March 2021).

[2] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlRn...eload=101(date of use 2 March 2021).

----------


## Citizen X

*The Temptations: My girl: 1964:Lyrics and Video*




> [Verse 1]
> I've got sunshine on a cloudy day
> When it's cold outside, I've got the month of May
> I guess you'd say
> What can make me feel this way?
> 
> [Chorus]
> My girl, my girl, my girl
> Talkin' 'bout my girl, my girl
> ...


Video source[1]

[1] Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eepLY8J4E6c.(date of use 3 march 2021).

----------


## tec0

*Written by: Ben Burnley, Jasen Rauch
Produced by:  Ben Burnley, Jasen Rauch*




> "The Dark Of You"
> 
> It must have been inside my head
> I've lost the hope that I have left
> And now, at last, it comes to pass
> We sleep, we dream, we have no less
> 
> Along the path we lost our way
> It's all a game that I must play
> ...


I would say it is of their best work.

----------


## tec0

*Amy Macdonald - This Is The Life (Official Video)*




*Vertilizar - This Is The Life [Rock Version] | Amy Macdonald Cover Song - Released on 6th July 2018*







> Oh the wind whistles down
> The cold dark street tonight
> And the people they were dancing
> To the music vibe
> 
> And the boys chase the girls, with curls in their hair
> While the shocked too many sit way over there
> And the songs get louder each one better than before
> 
> ...

----------

